# Femara Friends!



## MrsCompass

:hugs: WELCOME TO FEMARA FRIENDS! :hugs:
(Thanks for the name, Chiles!)

CYCLE DAY as of 12/22/11

s08 ..............................29
Chiles ...........................28
Charisse28 ...................16
Cridge ..........................16
LolaM ...........................13
Sibling Wishes ............... 12
Tiffany231......................11
Mommyagain ...................7
Mrscompass ....................4
MK ............................... 3
Chook .......................... 2
Shareena ....................... 1


Did I miss anyone? I apologize if I did.


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> :hugs: WELCOME TO FEMARA FRIENDS! :hugs:
> (Thanks for the name, Chiles!)
> 
> CYCLE DAY as of 12/22/11
> Charisse 28	...................16
> Cridge ..........................16
> LolaM ...........................13
> Sibling Wishes ............... 12
> Tiffany231......................11
> Mrscompass ....................4
> MK ............................... 3
> Chook .......................... 2
> Shareena ...................waiting
> Chiles	........................... BF?
> 
> Did I miss anyone? I apologize if I did.

You are on the ball misses. LOL I love it...I start my meds tomorrow...


----------



## siblingwishes

Okay, so like the chart above says, I am CD 12...had my follie scan yesterday and here's the breakdown: Right side - NOTHING!!! Left side: 3 follies - one 16, one 15 and one 13...so I am to trigger tonight, BD tonight, and Saturday morning, and then start the Crinone gel Saturday night.

Tiffany and Lola - we are very close to each other - here's hoping for 3 BFP's in the first week of January!!!

Cridge - you will like this group - very active!

Chook, MK and Mrs Compass - you are all getting ready to start round 2 of Femara I guess?


----------



## siblingwishes

MKHewson said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: WELCOME TO FEMARA FRIENDS! :hugs:
> (Thanks for the name, Chiles!)
> 
> CYCLE DAY as of 12/22/11
> Charisse 28	...................16
> Cridge ..........................16
> LolaM ...........................13
> Sibling Wishes ............... 12
> Tiffany231......................11
> Mrscompass ....................4
> MK ............................... 3
> Chook .......................... 2
> Shareena ...................waiting
> Chiles	........................... BF?
> 
> Did I miss anyone? I apologize if I did.
> 
> You are on the ball misses. LOL I love it...I start my meds tomorrow...Click to expand...

MK - what dose and for what days? 4-8?


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: WELCOME TO FEMARA FRIENDS! :hugs:
> (Thanks for the name, Chiles!)
> 
> CYCLE DAY as of 12/22/11
> Charisse 28	...................16
> Cridge ..........................16
> LolaM ...........................13
> Sibling Wishes ............... 12
> Tiffany231......................11
> Mrscompass ....................4
> MK ............................... 3
> Chook .......................... 2
> Shareena ...................waiting
> Chiles	........................... BF?
> 
> Did I miss anyone? I apologize if I did.
> 
> You are on the ball misses. LOL I love it...I start my meds tomorrow...Click to expand...
> 
> MK - what dose and for what days? 4-8?Click to expand...

 7.5 mg, and this is cycle 4. And yes day 4-8 The first round there was no OV, then metformin was added, ov'd on both cycles. But when met was added my cycle changed from ov on day 18-21 to now day 12-16.


----------



## MrsCompass

Ladies - I dropped my Facebook account and haven't been there in weeks! But that's because I like you all better :) LOL! My facebook friends are getting quite annoying ... 

@Siblingwishes - yes, just on my second pill tonight. 

Here's my dillema for the next two weeks. DH is going to Las Vegas on Dec 30 and back at home on Jan 2nd with friends for the NY. So, he's back at home on my CD#16. I ovulated on CD#19 last cycle ... do you think I'm going to ovulate around the same time? I hope I don't ovulate sooner than CD#16 #-o. Does your ovulation day change with femara?


----------



## MrsCompass

siblingwishes said:


> Okay, so like the chart above says, I am CD 12...had my follie scan yesterday and here's the breakdown: Right side - NOTHING!!! Left side: 3 follies - one 16, one 15 and one 13...so I am to trigger tonight, BD tonight, and Saturday morning, and then start the Crinone gel Saturday night.
> 
> Tiffany and Lola - we are very close to each other - here's hoping for 3 BFP's in the first week of January!!!
> 
> Cridge - you will like this group - very active!
> 
> Chook, MK and Mrs Compass - you are all getting ready to start round 2 of Femara I guess?


Tiffany, Lola & Siblingwishes ... goodluck!! I'll be watching out for BFP's. 

What's Crinone gel for, Siblingwishes?


----------



## siblingwishes

MrsCompass said:


> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> Okay, so like the chart above says, I am CD 12...had my follie scan yesterday and here's the breakdown: Right side - NOTHING!!! Left side: 3 follies - one 16, one 15 and one 13...so I am to trigger tonight, BD tonight, and Saturday morning, and then start the Crinone gel Saturday night.
> 
> Tiffany and Lola - we are very close to each other - here's hoping for 3 BFP's in the first week of January!!!
> 
> Cridge - you will like this group - very active!
> 
> Chook, MK and Mrs Compass - you are all getting ready to start round 2 of Femara I guess?
> 
> 
> Tiffany, Lola & Siblingwishes ... goodluck!! I'll be watching out for BFP's.
> 
> What's Crinone gel for, Siblingwishes?Click to expand...

Mrs C - hmm this is my first time on Femara and I am set to O on my usual CD14, so I can't say for sure if the Fenara will bump up your O day or not...I think for others it might...but if you and DH bd the day he leaves and the minute he gets back:winkwink:then you may still have a good chance!
The Crinone gel is Progesterone - I have it in syringes to insert vaginally (sorry if tmi)


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks Sibling Wishes! You're right about bd'ing the day he leaves and the minute he gets back. XfingerscrossedX

Btw, I love your Blog! I might do the same. Can you make a blog private, where only you can see it? Sorta like a diary?


----------



## Cridge

MrsCompass - I've heard varying things about femara - that it will make you O sooner, later, etc, etc. But if you're on the same dose as last cycle (are you?), then I wouldn't think it would change much. GL!

I'm actually 16dpo. I'm expecting a visit from my crabby aunt flo tomorrow. Just before Christmas - how dare she? Still crossing fingers she won't find me, but she does know where I live. Stinkin' :witch:


----------



## MKHewson

Af has been a nightmare this month, I am thankful for a Rx for neporoxen, it has helped. I am off to my mothers tomorrow in Winnipeg, I cant wait to see her....I see some momma loves LOL


----------



## Chiles

Checking in: I got a :bfn: waiting on the nurse to call to see what this protocol will be :)


----------



## Chiles

I am on CD28 Mrs.Compass


----------



## siblingwishes

MrsCompass said:


> Thanks Sibling Wishes! You're right about bd'ing the day he leaves and the minute he gets back. XfingerscrossedX
> 
> Btw, I love your Blog! I might do the same. Can you make a blog private, where only you can see it? Sorta like a diary?

I am sure you can! In the settings you choose if you want it public or not, but as far as I know, you are the only one who has read my blog lol! I have been meaning to write more in there, but have to find the time!


----------



## MKHewson

Chiles said:


> Checking in: I got a :bfn: waiting on the nurse to call to see what this protocol will be :)

Sorry to hear that, l hope you get some encouraging news about the coming months.


----------



## siblingwishes

Chiles said:


> Checking in: I got a :bfn: waiting on the nurse to call to see what this protocol will be :)

Sorry to hear that Chiles! Keep us posted on what the new protocol will be...and if it's not Femara but injectable, well we are still here for you!:hugs:


----------



## Mommyagain

Hello ladies. I am on cd7 today of my very first letrozole cycle. I am on 5mg cd3-7 then starting opks on cd11. Then when I get my lh surge to start progesterone suppositories four days later. Im not really sure what to expect from this medication. I consider myself a clomid expert...lol (Ive done 12 cycles total over the years) but this is new territory. Just wanted to introduce myself a little. :)


----------



## Charisse28

I'm here! Thanks for the new thread, I was going crazy trying to read and keep up on the other two and this is much better. How is everyone today? Does anyone know anything about the Ovidrel trigger? Does it induce ovulation 24-48 hours after or is it a larger time frame?


----------



## Cridge

Hi mommyagain - how did you respond to clomid? I've done so many clomid cycles over the years that I've lost count - but it's probably close to the number of times you have, give or take a few. I always ovulated on clomid, but sometimes had better response than others. My current doc wanted to try letrozole because I never got pregnant on clomid. I didn't respond well to anything less than 10mg of letrozole. I hope you have better response!

:)


----------



## siblingwishes

Mommyagain said:


> Hello ladies. I am on cd7 today of my very first letrozole cycle. I am on 5mg cd3-7 then starting opks on cd11. Then when I get my lh surge to start progesterone suppositories four days later. Im not really sure what to expect from this medication. I consider myself a clomid expert...lol (Ive done 12 cycles total over the years) but this is new territory. Just wanted to introduce myself a little. :)

Welcome Mommyagain! I am on CD 12 and did the same - 5 mg Femara from CD 3-7.


----------



## siblingwishes

Charisse28 said:


> I'm here! Thanks for the new thread, I was going crazy trying to read and keep up on the other two and this is much better. How is everyone today? Does anyone know anything about the Ovidrel trigger? Does it induce ovulation 24-48 hours after or is it a larger time frame?

Hi Charisse! I am going to trigger tonight. The RE told me that I would ovulate 36 hrs post trigger (best time to BD she said):happydance:


----------



## Chiles

Thanks ladies! She still have not called yet. Think I will call back in a few. I am going to test again tomorrow and start the provera. I honestly used an opk as a hpt because I didn't have any hpt's left, uggggh! So I had to pee on something lol!!! I just ran out to buy a frer, and trying to wait til the morning to test. Not giving my hopes up though. 

If my insurance covered ivf, I would go head and do it! But uY
nfortunately they don't! Ugggh they suck! But they do cover my meds, (co pay $5, 9.or $12).if no bfp march, we are going on a break.


----------



## Cridge

Hi Chiles! Definitely don't trust the opk test! FX'd for you to REALLY test tomorrow. :) If you ovulated though, why take the provera?

Charisse - I think that time frame is about right for a trigger shot. GL!


----------



## Charisse28

siblingwishes said:


> Charisse28 said:
> 
> 
> I'm here! Thanks for the new thread, I was going crazy trying to read and keep up on the other two and this is much better. How is everyone today? Does anyone know anything about the Ovidrel trigger? Does it induce ovulation 24-48 hours after or is it a larger time frame?
> 
> Hi Charisse! I am going to trigger tonight. The RE told me that I would ovulate 36 hrs post trigger (best time to BD she said):happydance:Click to expand...

Oooh great! DH and I BD'd last night. My Dr. told us to do it for the next 3 days. Today is his last work day for the week and he'll be home for the next 4 days!


----------



## Shareena

Hi ladies,

Today is my CD1 , yes I finally got my AF today morning. I guess it took me six days after last progesterone suppository.


----------



## Cridge

:hugs: Shareena. Finally on to a new cycle though! CD1 is always the hardest, but now you have exciting things to look forward to!


----------



## Mommyagain

Cridge said:


> Hi mommyagain - how did you respond to clomid? I've done so many clomid cycles over the years that I've lost count - but it's probably close to the number of times you have, give or take a few. I always ovulated on clomid, but sometimes had better response than others. My current doc wanted to try letrozole because I never got pregnant on clomid. I didn't respond well to anything less than 10mg of letrozole. I hope you have better response!
> 
> :)

Back in 2007-2008 I did five rounds of clomid. I ovulated 4/5 cycles and conceived on the 5th(100mg cd5-9). This year I did seven cycles. I ovulated 3/7 cycles this time(went up to the max my doc would prescribe...150mg). So clomid helps me ovulate sometimes but unfortunately no baby this time. So I started seeing a FS at the beginning of November.

Those who have ovulated on letrozole when did you actually ovulate? My FS said if no lh surge by day 6 of opks to call for an ultrasound that day. The only thing that worries me is my day six of testing is not only a saturday but new years eve. So I suspect the doctors office will be closed. Im kind of worried about that. Also what are ths risks of multiples on this medication?


----------



## MKHewson

I ov'd day 14-16. When I had metformin added it changed my cycle to normal 28-31 day one. So far its only every been one egg at a time LOL.


----------



## Cridge

Mommyagain said:


> Those who have ovulated on letrozole when did you actually ovulate?

I ovulated on CD14 with 10mg. One nice fat follie and 2 smaller ones (only released the dominant one).


----------



## Chiles

Cridge said:


> Hi Chiles! Definitely don't trust the opk test! FX'd for you to REALLY test tomorrow. :) If you ovulated though, why take the provera?
> 
> Charisse - I think that time frame is about right for a trigger shot. GL!

I have irregular cycles so provera have to bring on my AF, i am going to test in the morn.....if I can hold out that long lol.


----------



## Cridge

Chiles - but did you ovulate this cycle? Whether or not your cycles are irregular, if you ovulated, af should come in her own without provera. do you temp or have you had your P4 checked lately?


----------



## Chiles

yes i did get a pos opk


----------



## LolaM

MK-
So then are you also using OPK to detect? Im not sure if you have mentioned it before, forgive my clomid brain...I sure hope it comes back! I cant be this senial for the next 50 years:wacko:


----------



## Chiles

last cycle I got a positive opk and my progesterone indicated I did not ovulate. So I dnt believe opk's


----------



## Cridge

I don't trust OPK's either! This cycle I got a + after I ovulated (no + before though)! Confirmed by ultrasound, so there was no guessing. :wacko:

Have you ever temped before? It would confirm ovulation... and if you can confirm ovulation, you won't have to take provera.


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> Ladies - I dropped my Facebook account and haven't been there in weeks! But that's because I like you all better :) LOL! My facebook friends are getting quite annoying ...
> 
> @Siblingwishes - yes, just on my second pill tonight.
> 
> Here's my dillema for the next two weeks. DH is going to Las Vegas on Dec 30 and back at home on Jan 2nd with friends for the NY. So, he's back at home on my CD#16. I ovulated on CD#19 last cycle ... do you think I'm going to ovulate around the same time? I hope I don't ovulate sooner than CD#16 #-o. Does your ovulation day change with femara?

I do not know if ovulation changes with medication, but my cycle did increase, but i also have a LPD. What i do know is that a friend of a friend is about 6 months pregg now, she knows the day and time down to the HOUR she got preg because he husband was only home for 2 days and they BD 1 time in those 2 days, so i guess what im saying is..you never know, use opk to detect. I will tell you in 3 days if ovulation changes with Femara :shrug:


----------



## MrsCompass

Shareena said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Today is my CD1 , yes I finally got my AF today morning. I guess it took me six days after last progesterone suppository.

I'm glad AF came on .. no more waiting and yay for new cycle .. new hope .. new beginning. 

Goodluck this cycle :hugs: Hope AF takes it easy on you!


----------



## Chiles

I have never temped, it seems to be a bit much. I am having tons of u/s this cycle. I have a CD 1 u/s, labs, etc. I will be monitored alot this cycle so no opks. The nurse did not mention femara, so I have been booted off the island. I think I am doing straight injectables. I still wanna wish all my Femara ladies tons of :dust: I will be checking in on you ladies


----------



## MrsCompass

Chiles & Shareena ... I updated the board with your CD# :) We're all up to date, now :)


----------



## Mommyagain

Im kinda getting excited now! I hope I ovulate on or very close to cd14! Im so ready! Lol.


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> Checking in: I got a :bfn: waiting on the nurse to call to see what this protocol will be :)


awwww...sorry[:sad1:


----------



## Mommyagain

Chiles said:


> last cycle I got a positive opk and my progesterone indicated I did not ovulate. So I dnt believe opk's

Hello! How long after the positive opk did they do the bloodwork? During one of my clomid cycles I got a positive opk on cd18 and my cd bw (cd21)was under 5 (I would have to look it up to see what it was). The nurse I spoke to said I for sure didnt ovulate and getting bw done again wouldnt matter. But I insisted and went in for bw again a few days later my level was over 7. So I did ovulate that cycle. They just hadnt timed my bw right. Not saying this is your case but you never know. :)


----------



## Mommyagain

Chiles....Im sorry I just saw you got a BFN.


----------



## Chook

I'm here! Lol. I'm not taking femara or Clomid this month as my doc likes his paitents to have a month off every 3 months. I will be checking in to see how you are all going. The very best of luck to you all! Thank you for making me feel so welcome and supported here. It's a hot sunny day here in Australia so I'm off for a swim and some down time before the silly season really hits!!! P.s sorry for my lack of replying I'm the words slowest typer! I never really used computers till I found this site but I'm getting faster lol


----------



## MrsCompass

Chook said:


> I'm here! Lol. I'm not taking femara or Clomid this month as my doc likes his paitents to have a month off every 3 months. I will be checking in to see how you are all going. The very best of luck to you all! Thank you for making me feel so welcome and supported here. It's a hot sunny day here in Australia so I'm off for a swim and some down time before the silly season really hits!!! P.s sorry for my lack of replying I'm the words slowest typer! I never really used computers till I found this site but I'm getting faster lol

Will you be temping/charting, Chook? Don't forget about us!!! Keep us in up to date anyway :)


----------



## LolaM

Mommyagain said:


> Hello ladies. I am on cd7 today of my very first letrozole cycle. I am on 5mg cd3-7 then starting opks on cd11. Then when I get my lh surge to start progesterone suppositories four days later. Im not really sure what to expect from this medication. I consider myself a clomid expert...lol (Ive done 12 cycles total over the years) but this is new territory. Just wanted to introduce myself a little. :)

Welcome! :hi: I did 2 cycles of clomid, my coworkers got a kick out of what i was calling my "clomid brain" :loopy:. I sat behind a stalled car for lord knows how long before other cars started coming down the street and going AROUND me, when i looked back at the car infront of me, i realized it had its 4 ways on :dohh: who knows how many green lights i missed, just sittin there, mindin my own bidness, waiting for the car in front of me to move! 
I was diagnosed with uterus dydelphis so clomid is OUT for me, now im on femara and letrozole. We shall see how it goes but so far it seems to be working. Just have to hope my progesterone levels went up, they were very low 2 months ago on my first round of clomid! [-o&lt;


----------



## MrsCompass

:thumbup:


LolaM said:


> Mommyagain said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies. I am on cd7 today of my very first letrozole cycle. I am on 5mg cd3-7 then starting opks on cd11. Then when I get my lh surge to start progesterone suppositories four days later. Im not really sure what to expect from this medication. I consider myself a clomid expert...lol (Ive done 12 cycles total over the years) but this is new territory. Just wanted to introduce myself a little. :)
> 
> Welcome! :hi: I did 2 cycles of clomid, my coworkers got a kick out of what i was calling my "clomid brain" :loopy:. I sat behind a stalled car for lord knows how long before other cars started coming down the street and going AROUND me, when i looked back at the car infront of me, i realized it had its 4 ways on :dohh: who knows how many green lights i missed, just sittin there, mindin my own bidness, waiting for the car in front of me to move!
> I was diagnosed with uterus dydelphis so clomid is OUT for me, now im on femara and letrozole. We shall see how it goes but so far it seems to be working. Just have to hope my progesterone levels went up, they were very low 2 months ago on my first round of clomid! [-o&lt;Click to expand...

WELCOME Mommyagain!!! I added you on our board :) :thumbup:


----------



## Chook

Yes I will still be charting and temping and I defiantly won't be forgetting about you guys! Hopefully you will all get your bfp this cycle and I will be here alone the next!!!! Good luck and fingers crossed xox


----------



## Chook

Sorry about your bfn chiles! Hopefully 2012 will be kind to us all!!!


----------



## cooch

Cooch CD4 

I'm away a day and you all jump ship, ha ha ha


----------



## LolaM

QUOTE=Chiles;14639368]yes i did get a pos opk[/QUOTE]

:test::test::test::test: hee hee hee You are tougher than I am. I do not have HPTs at home because i would be testing BEFORE ovulation, lol.


----------



## LolaM

Mommyagain said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> last cycle I got a positive opk and my progesterone indicated I did not ovulate. So I dnt believe opk's
> 
> Hello! How long after the positive opk did they do the bloodwork? During one of my clomid cycles I got a positive opk on cd18 and my cd bw (cd21)was under 5 (I would have to look it up to see what it was). The nurse I spoke to said I for sure didnt ovulate and getting bw done again wouldnt matter. But I insisted and went in for bw again a few days later my level was over 7. So I did ovulate that cycle. They just hadnt timed my bw right. Not saying this is your case but you never know. :)Click to expand...


Wow! It takes a week for me to get my bloodwork results back!


----------



## Chiles

yea my cd 21 bloods was 7 days after pos opk.... lol, I am testing in the morn. 

Anywho I just got a call from freedom fertility and my injectables costs $24 after co pay. Compared to $500 etc. My trigger will be $9/ compared to $65. I love saving money!!!! Who knows, maybe I want need them :) Will test in the morn.


----------



## s08

Hi Ladies! Can you add me to this list? I'm finally posting in here, although I've lurked forever. 

Its CD 29 for me (although I expect AF any minute now, so it will probably become CD 1). I'm just finishing up my second month of Femara 2.5 days 3-7. I took a hpt this morning 15 days after my first IUI and got a BFN, so I'm just waiting for AF...booo!

For a little background, this next cycle will be cycle 19 of ttc. I ovulate on my own every month and hubby's swimmers are good, but we are just not getting the job done. So, Femara and IUI is supposed to make it happen...maybe next month.

Oh, and I ovulate on Femara on CD 13 or 14 -- just like I did withoud meds.

Sorry for blabbering on!


----------



## LolaM

ok...my OPK was _technically_ negative but i see 2 lines so Ima :sex: and hope that "A meets B and makes C". I ovulate, hubs has good :spermy:, we seem to be having trouble completing the transaction.


----------



## Chiles

Good Luck Ladies :) :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## MrsCompass

s08 said:


> Hi Ladies! Can you add me to this list? I'm finally posting in here, although I've lurked forever.
> 
> Its CD 29 for me (although I expect AF any minute now, so it will probably become CD 1). I'm just finishing up my second month of Femara 2.5 days 3-7. I took a hpt this morning 15 days after my first IUI and got a BFN, so I'm just waiting for AF...booo!
> 
> For a little background, this next cycle will be cycle 19 of ttc. I ovulate on my own every month and hubby's swimmers are good, but we are just not getting the job done. So, Femara and IUI is supposed to make it happen...maybe next month.
> 
> Oh, and I ovulate on Femara on CD 13 or 14 -- just like I did withoud meds.
> 
> Sorry for blabbering on!

Hello s08 ... welcome friend :hugs: Are you monitored? What are your follicles like withe femara? I don't always ovulate on my own but the odd months I do, apparently. Goodluck on your next cycle!

@Chiles - yay! for saving money. My DH got a message from our insurance too ... we might get some assistance too :happydance:

Cooch! you found us .. hahahaha! Good to see you on here.


----------



## LolaM

:wohoo: we shall call this the metformin dance!


----------



## Shareena

Hi Chiles,

I am sorry about your negative result...i know how it feels.....:(
So far, nobody on this board got a pos ..that sucks..;

Mommyagain,

I had one follie and ovulated on cd15. I was on 2.5mg letrozole day 3-7

Good luck to everyone who is waiting to ovulate!!
I hope this cycle will bring us BFPs :)

Cridge, I am eagerly waiting for your results tomorrow. 

This board is moving very fast these days...

Welcome SO8...

Enjoy this season girls with a glass of wine !!!


----------



## MrsCompass

LolaM said:


> :wohoo: we shall call this the metformin dance!

I agree! LMAO!!! OMG, yesterday, I was about 15minutes away from home but I was stuck in traffic ... metformin kicked in and I had no idea what to do but I swear, I was ready to leave my car. lol


----------



## MrsCompass

Girls, question for you. Other than folic acid and prenatal vitamins, are you taking other vitamins? If so, what are they for?


----------



## Cridge

MrsCompass said:


> Girls, question for you. Other than folic acid and prenatal vitamins, are you taking other vitamins? If so, what are they for?

2500mg metformin
3300mg inositol (to help with PCOS - been amazing so far)
prenatal vitamin w/fish oil
Vitamin D3 (to help with major hair loss...haven't seen any improvement yet)
Vitamin B complex (to help with hair loss...haven't seen any improvement yet)

:)


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> Girls, question for you. Other than folic acid and prenatal vitamins, are you taking other vitamins? If so, what are they for?


I got so confused by all the things that should be in a prenatal and not being able to find everything I needed in ANY of them, I called my dr and got a prescription for prenatal vits and before that i was just taking the Vitafusion prenatals... but no, im not taking anything else,. My iron is now included in my prenatal.


----------



## Chiles

nope, just prenatals


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks ladies! I'm taking ...
- folic acid
- vitamin d (to help with winter blues)
- vitamin b complex (just because they say its good to take)
- evening primrose oil (to help with cm) first month w it
- vitamin c

I'm not consistent with my multi-vitamins as they make me nauseous. It might be the iron in it. But I need to get better at taking them.


----------



## MrsCompass

OMG! I forgot to take my letrozole last night! Took it first thing in the morning and I'll just take the next one again tonight. I'm such a dingdong!!!

It should be okay, right?


----------



## Mommyagain

LolaM- I usually get my bw results back the next day. I would go nutty if I had to wait a week!


----------



## Mommyagain

MrsCompass said:


> Girls, question for you. Other than folic acid and prenatal vitamins, are you taking other vitamins? If so, what are they for?

5000iu of vitamin d per day as prescribed by my FS. My vitamin d was low and they said new studies have shown it can affect fertility.


----------



## siblingwishes

MrsCompass said:


> Girls, question for you. Other than folic acid and prenatal vitamins, are you taking other vitamins? If so, what are they for?

Well, here is my LONG list:

Folic Acid - 5mg (yes, 5!)
DHEA - 75 mg ( apparent miracle pill for old eggs like mine)
C0Q10 - 600 mg (another apparent miracle vitamin!) 300 morning, 300 night
Metformin (at 1000mg and supposed to go up to 1500mg next week)
Vitamin D
Vitamin E
Vitamin B6B12 complex
Low doese aspirin
Red Raspberry Leaf Tea all day long!


----------



## siblingwishes

Gave myself my shot in the belly last night! That was weird! Hubby watched lol
The we BD'd last night. Early this morning I felt a little sick to my stomach...went for acupuncture this morning so that was good.
We will BD again tomorrow morning.
Today will be a half day of work, then mad shopping to get everything done!


----------



## siblingwishes

MrsCompass said:


> :hugs: WELCOME TO FEMARA FRIENDS! :hugs:
> (Thanks for the name, Chiles!)
> 
> CYCLE DAY as of 12/22/11
> 
> s08 ..............................29
> Chiles ...........................28
> Charisse28 ...................16
> Cridge ..........................16
> LolaM ...........................13
> Sibling Wishes ............... 12
> Tiffany231......................11
> Mommyagain ...................7
> Mrscompass ....................4
> MK ............................... 3
> Chook .......................... 2
> Shareena ....................... 1
> 
> 
> Did I miss anyone? I apologize if I did.

Just wanted to bump this...:dust:


----------



## Mommyagain

Good luck siblingwishes!! So exciting!

I won't be getting an ultrasound or trigger this month unless I don't get a positive lh surge. I'm praying I see those two blazing dark lines on an opk next week! It would be so awesome to actually ovulate cd14ish!! Well or just to ovulate. Lol...


----------



## MrsCompass

siblingwishes said:


> Gave myself my shot in the belly last night! That was weird! Hubby watched lol
> The we BD'd last night. Early this morning I felt a little sick to my stomach...went for acupuncture this morning so that was good.
> We will BD again tomorrow morning.
> Today will be a half day of work, then mad shopping to get everything done!

:happydance: when do you test? Will the clinic confirm ovulation? or have you ovulated yet?


----------



## Cridge

mrscompass - I think you'll be fine missing your dose and taking it first thing in the morning. Don't stress about it!

My temp took a dive this morning, but still no af. no spotting or cramping either, which is totally abnormal for me. But, I'm pretty good at abnormal. I need her to show up today though so I can start femara on Christmas as planned!!


----------



## s08

Thanks for the welcome! 

I am only taking a prenatal vit prescribed by my OB (so then insurance covers it!)

Yes, MrsCompass, I was just monitored the first month on Femara, and the RE thought I responded well enough to let go on my own for a few months (with the IUI that is). Here were my CD 11 (2-3 days before ovluation) numbers:
Left side: 1 @ 22 mm and 2 @ 15 mm
Rigth side: 1 @ 13 mm and 1 @11 mm
Uterus lining: 8.3

How does that compare to all you ladies' numbers? 

Well, I'm now on CD 30, with another BFN under my belt this morning (16 days after my IUI). I've never been this late (always 26-28 days), and I just want AF to come so I can start the next cycle!


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks Cridge!

It's still early so maybe you'll get her this afternoon. What DPO are you? 
I didn't realize you also take your temperature. I've been taking it for 3 months so, I'm still pretty new at it. I hate seeing those temp dip at the end of my chart ... because we all know what they mean. :nope: But you know what they say, it aint over until you see the :witch:.


----------



## s08

And I agree with Cringe that taking the pill this morning is no big deal. Some people have different protocols about timing anyway. Good luck!


----------



## siblingwishes

MrsCompass said:


> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> Gave myself my shot in the belly last night! That was weird! Hubby watched lol
> The we BD'd last night. Early this morning I felt a little sick to my stomach...went for acupuncture this morning so that was good.
> We will BD again tomorrow morning.
> Today will be a half day of work, then mad shopping to get everything done!
> 
> :happydance: when do you test? Will the clinic confirm ovulation? or have you ovulated yet?Click to expand...

The clinic won't confirm ovulation, but I always O'd on my own before so I should be on track to O tomorrow. Plus my left ovary feels super fat!!!:thumbup: I bought 10 internet hpt's from my Naturopath this morning so I can test out the trigger shot without going broke! (Christmas has me busted flat!) I plan to test on Thursday January 5th at 12 dpo...


----------



## siblingwishes

s08 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> I am only taking a prenatal vit prescribed by my OB (so then insurance covers it!)
> 
> Yes, MrsCompass, I was just monitored the first month on Femara, and the RE thought I responded well enough to let go on my own for a few months (with the IUI that is). Here were my CD 11 (2-3 days before ovluation) numbers:
> Left side: 1 @ 22 mm and 2 @ 15 mm
> Rigth side: 1 @ 13 mm and 1 @11 mm
> Uterus lining: 8.3
> 
> How does that compare to all you ladies' numbers?
> 
> Well, I'm now on CD 30, with another BFN under my belt this morning (16 days after my IUI). I've never been this late (always 26-28 days), and I just want AF to come so I can start the next cycle!

Are you taking progesterone, because that will delay AF if the ugly witch intends to show...

Here were my numbers at CD 11 scan (Dec 21st):
R side - nothing
L side - [email protected] 16mm, [email protected] 15mm & 1 @ 13mm
Uterine lining 7.5mm
Triggered yesterday CD12
Due to O tomorrow at CD14


----------



## siblingwishes

Tiffany and Lola, when are you going to test? I set my calendar for January 5th!


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi s08 - I'm new at all this stuff so, I'm just learning from all of you and my own research. 
My numbers from my last cycle were:
CD3: Right = 15follicles / Left = 15follicles
CD17: Right = 2 matured follicles @ 21mm & 19mm
Ovulation confirmed and they said I released 2 eggs.
That was BFN. 

I do think our bedding schedule was off. We bd the night before ovulation and morning of ovulation but we are also faced with male fertility so I don't think we gave the spermies enough time to recover and replenish. 

This cycle we're going to bd every other day starting Jan 3rd (CD#16). 

I'm sorry about the BFN this morning. I can't remember if you took progesterone ... maybe youre late because of your progesterone supplements? Looks like you and Cridge are waiting on AF?


----------



## MrsCompass

@siblingwishes ... I wish I felt my ovulation, too. So jealous of girls like you that feel it. I want to feel the ovulation pain that everyone seems to talk about. 

Last cycle, I felt crampy on my ovulation day. It was the best feeling in the world! Lols! That was the first time I ever felt that but i'm not sure if it was from ovulation or my HCG trigger shot.


----------



## s08

siblingwishes said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> I am only taking a prenatal vit prescribed by my OB (so then insurance covers it!)
> 
> Yes, MrsCompass, I was just monitored the first month on Femara, and the RE thought I responded well enough to let go on my own for a few months (with the IUI that is). Here were my CD 11 (2-3 days before ovluation) numbers:
> Left side: 1 @ 22 mm and 2 @ 15 mm
> Rigth side: 1 @ 13 mm and 1 @11 mm
> Uterus lining: 8.3
> 
> How does that compare to all you ladies' numbers?
> 
> Well, I'm now on CD 30, with another BFN under my belt this morning (16 days after my IUI). I've never been this late (always 26-28 days), and I just want AF to come so I can start the next cycle!
> 
> Are you taking progesterone, because that will delay AF if the ugly witch intends to show...
> 
> Here were my numbers at CD 11 scan (Dec 21st):
> R side - nothing
> L side - [email protected] 16mm, [email protected] 15mm & 1 @ 13mm
> Uterine lining 7.5mm
> Triggered yesterday CD12
> Due to O tomorrow at CD14Click to expand...

Your left numbers look good to me. Did they tell you why you had no follies on your right side? Is that normal for you? 

AFM, no I don't take progesterone. Its not a problem for me. I'm not stressing too much over the AF delay...just hope she doesn't arrive in the middle of Christmas festivities like she did with Thanksgiving. She's such a bitch.


----------



## s08

MrsCompass said:


> Hi s08 - I'm new at all this stuff so, I'm just learning from all of you and my own research.
> My numbers from my last cycle were:
> CD3: Right = 15follicles / Left = 15follicles
> CD17: Right = 2 matured follicles @ 21mm & 19mm
> Ovulation confirmed and they said I released 2 eggs.
> That was BFN.
> 
> I do think our bedding schedule was off. We bd the night before ovulation and morning of ovulation but we are also faced with male fertility so I don't think we gave the spermies enough time to recover and replenish.
> 
> This cycle we're going to bd every other day starting Jan 3rd (CD#16).
> 
> I'm sorry about the BFN this morning. I can't remember if you took progesterone ... maybe youre late because of your progesterone supplements? Looks like you and Cridge are waiting on AF?

Isn't is so frustrating when all your numbers look good, they confirm ovulation, and its still BFN! For some reason, I get my hopes up every month (you'd think I'd learn, but I never do).

I totally understand the concern about the bedding schedule. I think the timing of my IUI was too late last month, even though the RE assures me it was fine. And we have to abstain from bd for 2 days before (even though husband SA results are great), so I didn't even think we covered our bases in that department. So annoying.

No, I don't take progesterone. I'm sure AF is just playing games with me and will make an appearance any time now.


----------



## Cridge

s08 - we might end up being cycle buddies! I'm 17dpo today (I have a typical 16 day LP), but af is right around the corner. I'm hoping today will end up being CD1. It sucks every month you do everything right and nothing comes of it! I just had the most perfect cycle of my entire life (no kidding), had perfect ewcm, we bd'd with perfect timing and still bfn. That's just how it goes sometimes.

My last cycle (well, current...10mg femara) on CD13, I had 2 follies on the right at 9 and 11mm, one at 22mm on the left, lining was just over 12mm. Another u/s on CD15 showed I had released the follie on the left.


----------



## cooch

Those who have had follicle tracking/scans done. Has it shown you ovulate from alternate sides monthly???

My doc said it doesn't necessarily work like that, but I'm just wondering. If it were alternative sides then this month is my blocked tube, however, I'm CD5 and have had some ovary pain from the good side. F x'd xx


----------



## LolaM

Mommyagain said:


> LolaM- I usually get my bw results back the next day. I would go nutty if I had to wait a week!


Wonder why it takes so long here...are you in a big city? Im in a medium city but its pretty useless, anything other than the flu or stitches and we get sent to Phoenix. Maybe they have to SEND the blood somewhere...interesing, perhaps I will ask when I get it done next week


----------



## LolaM

s08 said:


> Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> I am only taking a prenatal vit prescribed by my OB (so then insurance covers it!)
> 
> Yes, MrsCompass, I was just monitored the first month on Femara, and the RE thought I responded well enough to let go on my own for a few months (with the IUI that is). Here were my CD 11 (2-3 days before ovluation) numbers:
> Left side: 1 @ 22 mm and 2 @ 15 mm
> Rigth side: 1 @ 13 mm and 1 @11 mm
> Uterus lining: 8.3
> 
> How does that compare to all you ladies' numbers?
> 
> Well, I'm now on CD 30, with another BFN under my belt this morning (16 days after my IUI). I've never been this late (always 26-28 days), and I just want AF to come so I can start the next cycle!


oh wow! I had 2 on the left that were 14 and 1 on the right that was 15. My dr saw them and didnt look any further, I have "difficult anatomy" as he calls it and since he saw there were follicles that was good enough for him and he said the size was good but didnt mention anything about my uterine lining not even sure he LOOKED at it.


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> Thanks Cridge!
> 
> It's still early so maybe you'll get her this afternoon. What DPO are you?
> I didn't realize you also take your temperature. I've been taking it for 3 months so, I'm still pretty new at it. I hate seeing those temp dip at the end of my chart ... because we all know what they mean. :nope: But you know what they say, it aint over until you see the :witch:.


Yeah, I hate those temp dips, I start rationalizing the dip...what time is it, am I cold, did hubs steal the covers again? Am I getting sick? :growlmad:


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> Tiffany and Lola, when are you going to test? I set my calendar for January 5th!


I go back to school on the 9th, so thats in just over 2 weeks, thats what i was planning, if i wake up with no AF, i will test.
I just read something about my brand of OPK, if the test line has varied darkness, to read the darkest of the lines, so now im wondering if yesterday was a POSITIVE opk...ya know, some people dont have to put up with this sh*t. A teenager gets preg every 30 seconds, I did everything the way I was supposed to, I waited until i met a great guy and married him...you would think just this ONE thing would be simple, nothing else in my little life has been easy,why cant I just have this ONE thing?:hissy:


----------



## Cridge

cooch said:


> Those who have had follicle tracking/scans done. Has it shown you ovulate from alternate sides monthly???

I don't think it's true that you alternate sides. I don't ovulate enough to know for sure with myself, but I definitely think that when I ovulate, I favor one side over the other. I've only ovulated on my right side a few times - it's mostly from my left.

Also, fallopian tubes are amazing! They sense a hormone the follicles are giving off and they travel over to the follie so they can catch it. I've heard of many women that ovulate from their side without a tube and they end up getting pregnant, so fx'd for you!

Lola - haha! I'm totally trying not to rationalize my dip today. Based on all my previous cycles, I should be full on bleeding by now. I thought I had started but went to the bathroom and just had a *ton* of ewcm tinged with blood. I KNOW she's on her way, and I wish she'd just get on with it and take me out of my misery, but of course my head is swimming with all these reasons why maybe af won't find me. Ugh. I need to get this day over with!


----------



## LolaM

:confused:ok--I just OPK and both lines were very light so i think im going to take yesty as a postive and just keep BD and hope for the best, not sure why the lines were so light today because my tests arent expired. I wish my ovaries would just text me or send an email so we could stop playing the guessing game already.


----------



## Shareena

Hello Ladies,

Talk about everything being perfect and then getting a BFN......grrrrrrrrr
Cridge, you are not out til Af shows hopefully something magical happens and you get your BFP.

As for long LP, you know how long my LP was this cycle. It was so annoying because you know its a BFN and just want to move on the new cycle.

As for sides, I only had two cycles monitored and it did alternate. 

Mrs.Compass , I think you should be alright. Don't worry.

Good luck everyone.Baby dust to all !!!


----------



## Chiles

I got a :bfn: ladies,

Now it will be 10 + days before i begin a new cycle. 

I am not upset at all. Do nobody has to appologize lol!!!!!


----------



## cooch

Chiles the up side is you can eat and drink whatever you feel like over the holidays. We'll all get our BFP's in the new yr. xx


----------



## cooch

I'm CD6 and getting twinges in left ovary area. Do you think this is a good sign??


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi Cooch - Don't know a lot about those twinges. Last cycle, I felt a lot of twinges and every twinge got my hopes up. On ovulation day, I felt a twinge on my right side, and i thought .. OMG! I just felt my ovaries release my eggs!!! ... 2 days later while researching what causes the twinges, I realized, my scan showed the follicles on my left side (not the right side where I felt the twinge) ... oooopppsss .. I guess it wasn't my eggs releasing. LOL! Hahahaha!

Anyone know anything about those twinges? I'm curious too.


----------



## cooch

Well it would be right if its the follicles growing.. But if I alternate sides then its the opposite side from where I felt the pain. Humph! I would so love it to be the side where the twinges are, as its my good tube side.


----------



## Cridge

Twinges... those nasty things. I feel them A LOT. I usually feel twinges throughout my cycle, but here's my experience from the last couple of months while I was being monitored... 

On 7.5mg femara, had twinges a lot, u/s on cd17 showed one small-medium sized follicle on the left ("nothing", as the tech called it). I started taking Inositol that day and for the next week I felt way more twinges than usual. I thought for sure that one follie was growing. Another u/s a week later showed zero follicles. I was baffled as I had been feeling some major somethin's going on. Started NPC to bring on a cycle and continued to feel twinges. 

As soon as I started the next cycle (10mg femara) I felt nothing. No twinges at all leading up to ovulation, so I thought for sure I hadn't responded to the femara again. I ALWAYS feel twinges so to not feel them was definitely weird to me. CD13 u/s showed my beautiful follies and I ovulated on CD14. I actually started feeling twinges after I ovulated.

So, to sum up, I think that twinges are just reactions to hormones, not necessarily reactions to follies. I think a lot of times you might feel cysts - I have lots of the little pcos cysts, which were diminishing my 10mg cycle, so I think maybe I feel those instead of real follies.

Happy Christmas Eve, everyone!! I hope you all have a very merry Christmas! :xmas16:


----------



## Chiles

@cooch I know right!!!! I am sooo looking forward to next cycle because I will stim until my follies get big enough to trigger!!!!! yay!!! 

I feel like once we get ovulation going then vida boom!....it will happen. I have not ovulated yet!!!! Well I got a pos opk, but who the heck knows if that was real or not. 
The only thing I am worried about is overstimming. Last cycle i 30 follies all 10 mm and less. Now I can say my overires never looked like that before. When I go for my cd 1 u/s I am going to ask the doc how many follies will be too many. I think anything less than 6 should be fine.

I still have not started provera, but will today. I tested this morn and it was another BFN. 

Time to relax and end enjoy this lovely time of year. I hope this time next year we all will be waking up with our babies. HAPPY HOLIDAYS :dust:


----------



## Shareena

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year Everyone!! Have a safe and happy holiday ladies:xmas9::xmas16::xmas6::xmas6::xmas10:


----------



## MKHewson

Hello Ladies, 
I am a few pages behind lol...your girls make it hard to keep up. Ms Lola you asked me what type of opk kit i used. I dont, I go to my fertility clinic for cycle monitoring. Now I am on cd5, day two of fermara. I am feeling great. So glad to be here with my mom.....Happy holidays ladies.


----------



## LolaM

Ok, I think I o'ed yesterday, today I have been feeling crampy spordically all day. I woke up with a "why bother" attitude but I went to the store and actually walked through the diaper aisle without the intense desire to tear everything off the shelves, I usualy avoid that aisle. In 5 days it will officially be a year since we started TTC but only 4 months since I started seeing my Dr for fertility issues. :xmas14:

Merry Christmas, happy holidays to you all!


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi Lola - it's good to know that I'm not the only one who avoids the baby stuff in stores. Sometimes I think I've become bitter and I'm not a bitter person at all. 

Persistence pays off ladies ... Here's to 2012 BFP's!!!!


----------



## cooch

Merry Christmas ladies. I have been banished from downstairs as DH plays with his Wii. My Christmas and New Year's wish is for every fertility challenged lady to have their dream healthy baby. xx


----------



## Charisse28

Merry Christmas Ladies!


----------



## MKHewson

Merry Christmas ladies....Have a wonderful day.


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> Hi Lola - it's good to know that I'm not the only one who avoids the baby stuff in stores. Sometimes I think I've become bitter and I'm not a bitter person at all.
> 
> Persistence pays off ladies ... Here's to 2012 BFP's!!!!


bitter--that is a good word for it, even that Burlington Coat Factory wiht all the coats for her and the hubs and twins and the new baby--in my head, im thinking "yeah, p*ss off, you AND your new baby" I have begun to see a therapist because this is not how I am, I used to love babies and always watched A Baby Story on TLC but I cant even stand that anymore...:nope:


----------



## MrsCompass

LolaM said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> Hi Lola - it's good to know that I'm not the only one who avoids the baby stuff in stores. Sometimes I think I've become bitter and I'm not a bitter person at all.
> 
> Persistence pays off ladies ... Here's to 2012 BFP's!!!!
> 
> 
> bitter--that is a good word for it, even that Burlington Coat Factory wiht all the coats for her and the hubs and twins and the new baby--in my head, im thinking "yeah, p*ss off, you AND your new baby" I have begun to see a therapist because this is not how I am, I used to love babies and always watched A Baby Story on TLC but I cant even stand that anymore...:nope:Click to expand...

A Baby Story! OMG .. I remember running home from high school to catch this show. My last class ended at 2:46pm and Baby Story started at 3pm ... I would run home for this show.


----------



## MrsCompass

Merry Christmas everyone!!! I pray for strength for each one of us while we're on the most important journey of our lives.


----------



## Mommyagain

Im so upset! Today is c11 and my FS said to start opking today. So around 2 I took a first response opkand it was VERY positive. Now im wondering if ive missed it. On top of that im very very sick. Vomit ting and diarehea. I dont know if I can bd. This sucks! I get my positive opk and cant do anything about it.


----------



## Mommyagain

Also is it normal to get a positive this early. I never ovulate early.


----------



## LolaM

Mommyagain said:


> Also is it normal to get a positive this early. I never ovulate early.


My Dr told me your not OVULATING your ABOUT to ovulate 12-48 hours. There was a question about taking Femara and early ovulation, well I have been temping Since September,and I have O'd day 15 every month. This month, I am on Cd 17, my temp has flatlined and FF cant detect my ovulation but I did have a temp dip on day 14, which im ASSUMING is my O day, one day earlier on my first cycle of Femara. Who knew you would need to be a rocket scientist to make babies--teenagers do it all the time! :shrug:


----------



## Chiles

My first cycle I had a pos opk on cd11 and cd 20ish , and I didnt even ovulate. opks are very tricky. Don't worry, but treat it as positive and let your hubby get on top and do the work :)


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> My first cycle I had a pos opk on cd11 and cd 20ish , and I didnt even ovulate. opks are very tricky. Don't worry, but treat it as positive and let your hubby get on top and do the work :)


Thats what I was thinking, but didnt want to be the one to say it:blush:


----------



## Cridge

mommyagain - yes, opk's are horrible. You can get a + and not ovulate, or you can ovulate without ever getting a +. You can also get multiple positives in one cycle. Once I had 4 days of positives before I actually ovulated. So keep testing and keep temping and get busy doing the deed! GL!


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> mommyagain - yes, opk's are horrible. You can get a + and not ovulate, or you can ovulate without ever getting a +. You can also get multiple positives in one cycle. Once I had 4 days of positives before I actually ovulated. So keep testing and keep temping and get busy doing the deed! GL!


You kept testing after a positive? If i got positives more than once in a month, I wouldnt know it, Once I see lines I stop testing. its too confusing as it is and I dont save the strips because you arent supposed to read them after a certain amount of time anyways. I also temp and my temps are ALL over the map, if it wasnt for the computer TELLING Me i ovulated, I would have no idea if I did or not. let me see if i can post a link to my chart for this month....

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## cooch

Medication can have a definite impact on when you ovulate. Plus how many ppl have gotten pregnant whilst sick- loads!


----------



## Mommyagain

Im going for an u/s today to check for ovulation. I still havent bd yet but I am feeling so much better. Im going to try to bd this morning.

You ladies crack me up! If he had tried to get on top I wouldve probably puked on him. Lol.


----------



## Cridge

Lola - yes, I keep testing until I see my temp go up. I've had a few months where I get more than one day of positives. I pretty much hate opk's and only do them because my dr. wants to know if I see a positive. This last cycle I had a positive after I ovulated - which was confirmed by ultrasound. Weird, huh? I read the result right away and then throw the strip out. I've actually switched to digital because I usually have 2 lines and although when I see a definite positive, I know it, I hated trying to determine if the test line was just as dark as the control line.

When my pcos has been really out of control, my temps are here and there and everywhere, so I know how you feel. Your link isn't good though (sends me to my chart)... what you need to do is find the button below your chart that says "share" and then copy and paste the link they give you for bb's. I'd love to take a look at your chart. :)

Mommyagain - good luck at your u/s! Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies!!!! Well here is my update...I am taking my provera. I am doing femara again, and the gonal f pens should be here tomorrow. I am taking time off work after I ovulate to just relax with my hubby. I am praying this is it, but not gonna give up my hope. This will be our 3rd month of assisted conception. I just feel that once I get to really ovulating everything will happen, because my 1st 2 cycles I have not (well not for sure about this past cycle) I have 6 days of provera left...so Af should be here next week. Maybe Thursday or friday. I am looking to see the outcome of the superovulation cycle. My biggest fear is that they will cancel the cycle. If everything goes good we are doing our 1st iui! 

Anywho, the holidays were not so bad...and of course everyone is asking when is the babies coming, and our answer is the truth, we don't know. Lol! Nobody knows we are having issues but my older sis, and my bestfriend.


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Lola - yes, I keep testing until I see my temp go up. I've had a few months where I get more than one day of positives. I pretty much hate opk's and only do them because my dr. wants to know if I see a positive. This last cycle I had a positive after I ovulated - which was confirmed by ultrasound. Weird, huh? I read the result right away and then throw the strip out. I've actually switched to digital because I usually have 2 lines and although when I see a definite positive, I know it, I hated trying to determine if the test line was just as dark as the control line.
> 
> When my pcos has been really out of control, my temps are here and there and everywhere, so I know how you feel. Your link isn't good though (sends me to my chart)... what you need to do is find the button below your chart that says "share" and then copy and paste the link they give you for bb's. I'd love to take a look at your chart. :)
> 
> Mommyagain - good luck at your u/s! Let us know how it goes.

Ok I found it. I have not been diagnosed with PCOS but the month i started temping I started on CD9 and those temps look good but then when i did it for a full month--up and down and everywhere in between. The reason I use OPK is because my dr wants me too-I used one early in TTC just to see (i'd been on BC for 10 years) and I got postive so I was content just knowing that I did, indeed, ovulate. I just start :sex: as soon as I see lines, positive or not. I figure if I see lines I must be getting close! 
I am currently CD 18 and FF STILL hasnt detected my O Day! This cant be good. I know I ovulate, I get lines every month, no lines then lines...so SOMEthing is happening. The Dr on Tue said "in the next day or 2"
ok try this
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## sugarpuff

LolaM, I think you may have ovulated cd16 :flower:


----------



## s08

Hi Ladies!

I have been busy with the holidays (like you all have, I'm sure), so I haven't been on here in the last few days. 
Here's my update: CD 5, month 3 of femara 2.5
IUI #2 is planned for next week.

Good luck to all!


----------



## Cridge

Lola - I don't want to freak you out, but my cycle typically starts off with not much of a line on the opk and then it starts getting darker and darker (although not positive) and then it lightens again. That happens pretty much every cycle.... unovulatory cycle. Even if you do get a definite positive, it's not a guarantee that you'll ovulate, although it's definitely a better guarantee than just 2 lines being on the test. 

However, if you're being monitored, and your doc said you were looking close, then you may have ovulated already. Based on what I can tell from your chart, I would say you either ovulated on cd14 or cd17. the next few days will give you a better idea. Are you getting another u/s to confirm ovulation? If those are true positives on your opk - then I think it's safe to say you ovulated already, but you really do need a few more days of high temps to confirm.

Chiles - good plan! I'm excited to see your progress! I always think that if I can just get myself to ovulate then it will happen too, so I'm crossing my fingers I have another perfect cycle this time!

s08 - you and I are cycle buddies! Are you taking femara days 3-7? I am, so I'm on day 3 of 10mg! Are you being monitored this cycle?


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Lola - I don't want to freak you out, but my cycle typically starts off with not much of a line on the opk and then it starts getting darker and darker (although not positive) and then it lightens again. That happens pretty much every cycle.... unovulatory cycle. Even if you do get a definite positive, it's not a guarantee that you'll ovulate, although it's definitely a better guarantee than just 2 lines being on the test.
> 
> However, if you're being monitored, and your doc said you were looking close, then you may have ovulated already. Based on what I can tell from your chart, I would say you either ovulated on cd14 or cd17. the next few days will give you a better idea. Are you getting another u/s to confirm ovulation? If those are true positives on your opk - then I think it's safe to say you ovulated already, but you really do need a few more days of high temps to confirm.
> 
> Chiles - good plan! I'm excited to see your progress! I always think that if I can just get myself to ovulate then it will happen too, so I'm crossing my fingers I have another perfect cycle this time!
> 
> s08 - you and I are cycle buddies! Are you taking femara days 3-7? I am, so I'm on day 3 of 10mg! Are you being monitored this cycle?

My cycle has no lines, no lines, light lines, dark lines, light lines,no lines. My dr is monitoring my FOLLICLES and HORMONES not the actual release of the eggs. I went in on CD 11 for a follicle study he said they would be released in the next day or 2. Cd 12 my lines started to change. I am starting to wonder if my thermometer is giving up on me. When i woke up yesty and reliazed i had the same temp for a third day, I went ahead and retested and got something higher. This morning, I got the same temp from yesties retest, so i AGAIN retested and got something different. If I o'd on any day between 11 and 16 im good, if I o'd on 17, I missed it! :laundry::headspin::gun:](*,):oops:[-o&lt;:xmas21:


----------



## s08

Cridge said:


> s08 - you and I are cycle buddies! Are you taking femara days 3-7? I am, so I'm on day 3 of 10mg! Are you being monitored this cycle?

Yah for cycle buddies! Let's hope it is a successful month for us both (and everyone else, of course)! Yes, taking it days 3-7, so also day 3 (2.5 mg). Never had any side effects from that dosage. 

No, I'm not being monitored. I was monitored the first month and responded well, so my RE said she didn't need to monitor me for a few months. I will just do OPK's (which always show a smiley on CD 13), and then go in for an IUI the day following the positive. IUI is just for a little boost since my hubby and I were obviously not getting the job done on our own. I feel bad for putting him through the process, but I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it will be worth it in the end!

Are you being monitored? Sorry if you already answered this before and I missed it.


----------



## LolaM

I just had a thought...Im not getting another u/s but I AM going for a progesterone test on Friday..so I wonder if thats what is happening, ive got the lil suckers, tehy just arent being released, my progesterone was low after my first cycle of Clomid. He didnt test progesterone on the 2nd cycle. This is my first cycle with Femara&Metformin


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies ... Oh I so hate the opk's!!! I just don't know how to read them. Last cycle, I got a positive 3 days before my confirmed ovulation, which I think is pretty accurate read but I still don't trust them!

LolaM, my chart looks like yours. I changed thermometers for the cycle (celcious to Fahrenheit) but now mine is all over the place. Mind you with the holiday schedule, it doesn't help either.


----------



## Cridge

Lola - the progesterone test will tell you if you ovulated for sure, so hopefully you'll get good news from that!

s08 - yes, I'm being monitored. I'm not seeing a FS, just an ob/gyn, but she's the best dr. I've seen (and I've seen a LOT) and she pretty much lets me do whatever I want. I wasn't monitored the first 2.5 cycles of femara, but I decided I wanted to start being monitored (hence the .5 cycle), so I just make an appointment for whenever I want to go in. It's pretty nice. I have an u/s on CD12 this cycle. I'm hoping to have the same response I had last cycle on 10mg!

MrsCompass & Lola - I have 4 thermometers! haha! I've collected them over the years. Sometimes I feel like one is going haywire so I test with a second one just to be sure. After all the times I've thought they weren't working anymore, they always were - it was just my temps being screwy here and there. I can always tell when my hormones aren't doing well because my temps are all over the place. I'm not sure exactly what I do to help them get back on track, but over the years I've improved them drastically. However, when I first started on femara, I noticed they got crazy again. They didn't calm down until I started taking Inositol. :shrug:


----------



## Mommyagain

Good luck Chiles!!

So I am cd12 today. My opk was blazing positive yesterday which I found strange because it was sooo early for me. But my u/s today showed my lining was about halfway developed. My right ovary he said had a lot of follies but they were all to small to amount to anything. He said that side looked like I have pcos. But my left side has three promising looking follies. He said they are not ready yet but should be by this weekend. He said he couldnt guarentee how many if any would ovulate but its on track. So its looking like this weekend! He said to start opking again tomorrow. The surge I got on cd11 was just my brain reacting to the meds and was false.


----------



## MrsCompass

MrsCompass said:


> Merry Christmas everyone!!! I pray for strength for each one of us while we're on the most important journey of our lives.




Cridge said:


> Lola - the progesterone test will tell you if you ovulated for sure, so hopefully you'll get good news from that!
> 
> s08 - yes, I'm being monitored. I'm not seeing a FS, just an ob/gyn, but she's the best dr. I've seen (and I've seen a LOT) and she pretty much lets me do whatever I want. I wasn't monitored the first 2.5 cycles of femara, but I decided I wanted to start being monitored (hence the .5 cycle), so I just make an appointment for whenever I want to go in. It's pretty nice. I have an u/s on CD12 this cycle. I'm hoping to have the same response I had last cycle on 10mg!
> 
> MrsCompass & Lola - I have 4 thermometers! haha! I've collected them over the years. Sometimes I feel like one is going haywire so I test with a second one just to be sure. After all the times I've thought they weren't working anymore, they always were - it was just my temps being screwy here and there. I can always tell when my hormones aren't doing well because my temps are all over the place. I'm not sure exactly what I do to help them get back on track, but over the years I've improved them drastically. However, when I first started on femara, I noticed they got crazy again. They didn't calm down until I started taking Inositol. :shrug:

I have to research inositol.... Sounds interesting. That's funny about the thermometers. Glad I'm not the only one going mad. Lmao!!!


----------



## Mommyagain

Good luck Chiles!!

So I am cd12 today. My opk was blazing positive yesterday which I found strange because it was sooo early for me. But my u/s today showed my lining was about halfway developed. My right ovary he said had a lot of follies but they were all to small to amount to anything. He said that side looked like I have pcos. But my left side has three promising looking follies. He said they are not ready yet but should be by this weekend. He said he couldnt guarentee how many if any would ovulate but its on track. So its looking like this weekend! He said to start opking again tomorrow. The surge I got on cd11 was just my brain reacting to the meds and was false.


----------



## Chiles

Good Luck to you too!!!

When I had my u/s I 15 follies on each ovary all 10 mm and less.They were not there before hand I know. Well not near that many. I do have pcos and my doc said that we will have to be slow with treatment so I won't OHSS.


----------



## LolaM

I got ANOTHER dr bill today from my HSG-the dr is charging me a seperate fee from the actual procedure...hes GOT to be kidding, and my insurance doesnt cover any of this, not the dr visits, not the procedures not even consultations. No wonder I've got a migraine! :growlmad:


----------



## Chiles

LolaM said:


> I got ANOTHER dr bill today from my HSG-the dr is charging me a seperate fee from the actual procedure...hes GOT to be kidding, and my insurance doesnt cover any of this, not the dr visits, not the procedures not even consultations. No wonder I've got a migraine! :growlmad:

oh wow, the insurance doesnt cover anything?!? And they didnt mention that to you before hand?


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I got ANOTHER dr bill today from my HSG-the dr is charging me a seperate fee from the actual procedure...hes GOT to be kidding, and my insurance doesnt cover any of this, not the dr visits, not the procedures not even consultations. No wonder I've got a migraine! :growlmad:
> 
> oh wow, the insurance doesnt cover anything?!? And they didnt mention that to you before hand?Click to expand...


I knew it wasnt covered, and the billing person tried to get my Dr to change the paperwork but he refused. It was an important procedure. Plus I owe money for the bloodwork and I have a bill with my own ob/gyn. If pills dont work...:shrug:


----------



## Chiles

:hugs: sorry hun. I am lucky up until march. Our insurance covers everything except ART procedures. And we will then convert to IVF. After march I am going to take a break because I am interested in being a police officer...and want to do the training and things.


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> :hugs: sorry hun. I am lucky up until march. Our insurance covers everything except ART procedures. And we will then convert to IVF. After march I am going to take a break because I am interested in being a police officer...and want to do the training and things.


What is ART?


----------



## Chiles

Assisted Reproduction Technology...IVF, IVM, IUI etc


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> Assisted Reproduction Technology...IVF, IVM, IUI etc

ahhh,,,nice that its a covered procedure. My follicles are responding to the medication, they were very small previously, and now are the correct size, I just hope they are also being released and that my progesterone is also responding in kind.


----------



## Chiles

:dust: I hope it works


----------



## LolaM

me too!


----------



## Mommyagain

LolaM said:


> I got ANOTHER dr bill today from my HSG-the dr is charging me a seperate fee from the actual procedure...hes GOT to be kidding, and my insurance doesnt cover any of this, not the dr visits, not the procedures not even consultations. No wonder I've got a migraine! :growlmad:

I feel your pain! My insurance doesnt cover anything to do with infertility. I feel stressed over the money im spending on ttc.


----------



## siblingwishes

Mommyagain said:


> Good luck Chiles!!
> 
> So I am cd12 today. My opk was blazing positive yesterday which I found strange because it was sooo early for me. But my u/s today showed my lining was about halfway developed. My right ovary he said had a lot of follies but they were all to small to amount to anything. He said that side looked like I have pcos. But my left side has three promising looking follies. He said they are not ready yet but should be by this weekend. He said he couldnt guarentee how many if any would ovulate but its on track. So its looking like this weekend! He said to start opking again tomorrow. The surge I got on cd11 was just my brain reacting to the meds and was false.

Well here's hoping that those 3 follies grow and release this weekend!!!! FXFX


----------



## siblingwishes

LolaM said:


> I got ANOTHER dr bill today from my HSG-the dr is charging me a seperate fee from the actual procedure...hes GOT to be kidding, and my insurance doesnt cover any of this, not the dr visits, not the procedures not even consultations. No wonder I've got a migraine! :growlmad:

Oh that sucks!!! How much did they charge you for the HSG? Mine was covered by provincial health insurance...


----------



## siblingwishes

A big hello to all the ladies! I have been busy doing the Holiday visiting so haven't been on here much. I hope everyone enjoyed the holidays! 

AFM, not much new...the progesterone isn't having much of an effect on me, which sort of has me worried that it isn't doing its job - I hope it is! I am on CD18, 4 dpo and have really not much new. I had a tiny little something on the tp last night, almost like a small bit of clotting, but like really small. Not really anything else though. 

Lola, Tiffany - any twinges or symptoms?


----------



## siblingwishes

CYCLE DAY as of 12/28/11

s08 ..............................6
Chiles ...........................34
Charisse28 ...................22
Cridge ..........................6
LolaM ...........................19
Sibling Wishes ............... 18
Tiffany231......................17
Mommyagain ...................13
Mrscompass ....................10
MK ............................... 9
Chook .......................... 8
Shareena ....................... 7


----------



## Cridge

siblingwishes said:


> CYCLE DAY as of 12/28/11
> 
> Cridge ..........................22

Hi Siblingwishes!! I'm actually CD6 today.

Ladies - I hope you're all having a great day! I'm getting a cold and feel horrible this morning. Trying to keep from getting a migraine. Uggg :wacko:


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I got ANOTHER dr bill today from my HSG-the dr is charging me a seperate fee from the actual procedure...hes GOT to be kidding, and my insurance doesnt cover any of this, not the dr visits, not the procedures not even consultations. No wonder I've got a migraine! :growlmad:
> 
> Oh that sucks!!! How much did they charge you for the HSG? Mine was covered by provincial health insurance...Click to expand...


$2700 fort he HSG and another $600 for the dr fee.


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> A big hello to all the ladies! I have been busy doing the Holiday visiting so haven't been on here much. I hope everyone enjoyed the holidays!
> 
> AFM, not much new...the progesterone isn't having much of an effect on me, which sort of has me worried that it isn't doing its job - I hope it is! I am on CD18, 4 dpo and have really not much new. I had a tiny little something on the tp last night, almost like a small bit of clotting, but like really small. Not really anything else though.
> 
> Lola, Tiffany - any twinges or symptoms?


I get twinges all month long. Im gonna go ahead and say that I didnt get preg this month because i have a SERIOUS case of PMS today! I am on CD 19 and FF still hasnt detected my ovulation. I have a horribly stiff neck and one heck of a headache.


----------



## MrsCompass

Cridge - I hope you feel better. We can't afford to get sick when we're ttc. 

Ladies - what is HSG?


----------



## MrsCompass

Cridge said:


> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> CYCLE DAY as of 12/28/11
> 
> Cridge ..........................22
> 
> Hi Siblingwishes!! I'm actually CD6 today.
> 
> Ladies - I hope you're all having a great day! I'm getting a cold and feel horrible this morning. Trying to keep from getting a migraine. Uggg :wacko:Click to expand...

Cridge ... you and I are ovulating in 9 days .. looks like we'll be in the TWW period at the same time. :happydance:


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> Cridge - I hope you feel better. We can't afford to get sick when we're ttc.
> 
> Ladies - what is HSG?


A hysterosalpingogram (HSG) is an X-ray test that examines the inside of uterus and fallopian tubes and the surrounding area. They insert dye into the uterus. They use it to check if the fallopian tubes are blocked and in my case, to check the shape of the uterus.Mine was very painful and they could only see the left uterus < I have 2> I think I should get a discount because they only did 1/2 the exam lol.


----------



## Mommyagain

Well started opking again today per docs orders and got another blazing positive! So I called and they said to stop testing and to bd daily through 12/31 then to start progesterone 1/1. Im so stressed! If my follies were to small yesterday and my lining to thin....isnt it bad to be surging now? :( I was so hopeful this cycle now....not so much.


----------



## s08

LolaM said:


> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I got ANOTHER dr bill today from my HSG-the dr is charging me a seperate fee from the actual procedure...hes GOT to be kidding, and my insurance doesnt cover any of this, not the dr visits, not the procedures not even consultations. No wonder I've got a migraine! :growlmad:
> 
> Oh that sucks!!! How much did they charge you for the HSG? Mine was covered by provincial health insurance...Click to expand...
> 
> 
> $2700 fort he HSG and another $600 for the dr fee.Click to expand...


Wow...that's expensive! I'm sorry. Happy f-ing holidays, right? 

It sucks to have to pay so much to TTC when its free for most women, doesn't it?

My insurance covers the majority of my investigative procedures (like the HSG), but we're on the hook for IUI and IVF. Fortunately, we do get a discount rate on the ART procedures. My IUI, including sperm washing, was only around $250 with the discount. How does that compare to others in the US?


----------



## siblingwishes

Mommyagain said:


> Well started opking again today per docs orders and got another blazing positive! So I called and they said to stop testing and to bd daily through 12/31 then to start progesterone 1/1. Im so stressed! If my follies were to small yesterday and my lining to thin....isnt it bad to be surging now? :( I was so hopeful this cycle now....not so much.

I think you will only ovulate in about 24 to 48 hrs, and the follies can grow between 2-4 mm/day so I would have faith and BD like nobody's business!!!:happydance:

Also, if I have anyone's CD wrong, just copy and paste, corrected, in a reply post!!! It's hard to keep up with you all sometimes lol:winkwink:


----------



## siblingwishes

Unproductive day at the office!!!
I just spent an hour uploading a new template to my blog:shrug:

Cridge - I hope you feel better soon! :hugs:


----------



## MrsCompass

LolaM said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> Cridge - I hope you feel better. We can't afford to get sick when we're ttc.
> 
> Ladies - what is HSG?
> 
> 
> A hysterosalpingogram (HSG) is an X-ray test that examines the inside of uterus and fallopian tubes and the surrounding area. They insert dye into the uterus. They use it to check if the fallopian tubes are blocked and in my case, to check the shape of the uterus.Mine was very painful and they could only see the left uterus < I have 2> I think I should get a discount because they only did 1/2 the exam lol.Click to expand...

Oh yes, I got that too. I'm sorry, but I do have to agree ... that is expensive! If I'm not mistaken, that test took about about 15 minutes. 

I got the dye test and another test when they take a swab of your uterus lining .. the latter was painful! I don't know what they are called. 

Both tests for me for covered by our provincial health system ... I guess I can appreciate it now.


----------



## Charisse28

Hi there all!

I've been having the craziest dreams for the past couple of days! I mentioned them to DH and he said, "isn't that a symptom of pregnancy"? I said yeah, but I don't want to get my hopes up too high.lol

How is everyone doing in their cycles?


----------



## LolaM

> My insurance covers the majority of my investigative procedures (like the HSG), but we're on the hook for IUI and IVF. Fortunately, we do get a discount rate on the ART procedures. My IUI, including sperm washing, was only around $250 with the discount. How does that compare to others in the US?


Where are you? My dr said he knew a guy in Tucson that did IVF for 7000. I see here that with just IUI and no monitoring is $300. Clomid & Intrauterine Insemination (includes ultrasounds, IUI, sperm wash,and one pregnancy test) $925. Not too bad, here Ive seen IUI go as high as 10,000. Im not sure if there would be some kind of discount because of all the work Ive already had done. Im not at this point yet.


----------



## Chiles

its a clinic near my house that does dicounted IVF for military. $5600....that made my day.....And that includes everything but the meds :) u/s, icsi, assited hatching, etc!!!! I am on cloud 9. Finally some hope. 

IUI runs about 325 here. include washing etc.


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> its a clinic near my house that does dicounted IVF for military. $5600....that made my day.....And that includes everything but the meds :) u/s, icsi, assited hatching, etc!!!! I am on cloud 9. Finally some hope.
> 
> IUI runs about 325 here. include washing etc.


That is certainly not the $25,000 price tag I was originally seeing when I was donig my research! Hubs and I saw that and just said "guess IVF isnt for us!":shrug:


----------



## Chiles

Are you guys military?


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> Are you guys military?


not anymore


----------



## siblingwishes

Charisse28 said:


> Hi there all!
> 
> I've been having the craziest dreams for the past couple of days! I mentioned them to DH and he said, "isn't that a symptom of pregnancy"? I said yeah, but I don't want to get my hopes up too high.lol
> 
> How is everyone doing in their cycles?

Charisse! That's exciting! When are you going to test?


----------



## Charisse28

siblingwishes said:


> Charisse28 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there all!
> 
> I've been having the craziest dreams for the past couple of days! I mentioned them to DH and he said, "isn't that a symptom of pregnancy"? I said yeah, but I don't want to get my hopes up too high.lol
> 
> How is everyone doing in their cycles?
> 
> Charisse! That's exciting! When are you going to test?Click to expand...

Probably the earliest I will test would be January 2nd. I managed to get my hands on an hpt today and the trigger should be completely out of my system by tomorrow, (got a ghost line) and anything that comes back up should be from pregnancy!


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> Charisse28 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there all!
> 
> I've been having the craziest dreams for the past couple of days! I mentioned them to DH and he said, "isn't that a symptom of pregnancy"? I said yeah, but I don't want to get my hopes up too high.lol
> 
> How is everyone doing in their cycles?
> 
> Charisse! That's exciting! When are you going to test?Click to expand...

YAY! I always have wacky dreams, so that one wouldnt hold up for me! :wacko:


----------



## MrsCompass

Yay Charisse!!! 

Speaking of weird dreams ... when we started Femara Friends ... I had a dream you all came over my house to get to know each other in person. Hahahaha ...


----------



## Cridge

MrsCompass - I'm hoping I ovulate in 9 days! :) If I ovulate on meds, it's typically later (like CD18 or later), but last cycle I ovulated on CD14!! So I'm hoping for that again. We'll see. I have an u/s next week to see where I'm at. It'll be nice to have a 2ww buddy - the 2ww sucks!!


----------



## LolaM

My ticker keeps disappearing and I can not get rid of this headache. ](*,)


----------



## MKHewson

Hey Ladies, I hope you are enjoying your holidays, I got my fermara all done for this cycle, looking forward to going home on Sat. And have some much needed time alone with the hubby....hehehe some baby making needed lmao. I hope you all have a great remainder to your week. I look forward to keeping up with everyone once I return.


----------



## siblingwishes

LolaM said:


> My ticker keeps disappearing and I can not get rid of this headache. ](*,)

Maybe the headache is a good sign! With my last 2 pg's I had migraines like crazy, before I even got my BFP...sadly both ended but still it was a strong symptom!


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> My ticker keeps disappearing and I can not get rid of this headache. ](*,)
> 
> Maybe the headache is a good sign! With my last 2 pg's I had migraines like crazy, before I even got my BFP...sadly both ended but still it was a strong symptom!Click to expand...


Sorry for your loss. :hugs: I used to get migraines. I stopped taking my BC and i havent had one since, that was a year ago. I woke up with a small annoying headache 3 days ago.


----------



## Chiles

So I got my injectable meds today, missed the fed ex man yday. Any who I received a 900 iu gonal f pen, and 10000 ml hcg. I am so blessed to have insurance because that is almost $900 worth of medicine. When AF shows her face I have to make an appointment with RE, and go from there. Still dont know if I am doing femara again


----------



## siblingwishes

:blush:Tmi warning!!!!

The Crinone is clumping and falling out a little bit...has this happened to any of you, and did you "clean it out" ?:shower:


----------



## siblingwishes

MrsCompass said:


> Yay Charisse!!!
> 
> Speaking of weird dreams ... when we started Femara Friends ... I had a dream you all came over my house to get to know each other in person. Hahahaha ...

Well that would have been fun Trina!!


----------



## MrsCompass

@Chiles: That is great news!!! C'mon AF ... giddy up!!!

@Siblingwishes: Sorry, I have never taken crinone before. I use the suppositories and I used them before bed, so nothing really leaks out. 
[email protected] my dream .. it would be fun!!!

@Lola: Are you feeling better? 

Who's testing first out of the TWW'ers? I can't remember who it was, Charisse, I think ... someone said they're testing on January 2nd? So exciting!!! That's only a few days away. I'm so excited to see one of us get a BFP on here!!!


----------



## Chiles

I never used the crinone eihter, sorry. 


I cant wait until someone here gets there BFP!!! so we can bug them on symptoms and etc, lol. Baby dust to all!!! Bring on the BFP's!!!!


----------



## Charisse28

Hi ladies! Well since the trigger is out of my system I'm going to start testing on New Year's Day! here's to bfps all around in 2012!!!


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> @Lola: Are you feeling better?


no, not really. I had to take a nap. I slept for 3 hours, woke up witha splitting headache, worse than before, but now its gone back to what it was, a small and annoying headache. I had hoped that getting out of fthe house and doing seomething would help but that didnt work either.


----------



## siblingwishes

Charisse28 said:


> Hi ladies! Well since the trigger is out of my system I'm going to start testing on New Year's Day! here's to bfps all around in 2012!!!

I hope you get the first of ALL of our BFP's!!!!!


----------



## Mommyagain

Charisse28 said:


> Hi ladies! Well since the trigger is out of my system I'm going to start testing on New Year's Day! here's to bfps all around in 2012!!!


Fingers and toes crossed!!! Exciting!!


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> Charisse28 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Well since the trigger is out of my system I'm going to start testing on New Year's Day! here's to bfps all around in 2012!!!
> 
> I hope you get the first of ALL of our BFP's!!!!!Click to expand...


That would be a wonderful way to start the new year! :happydance: :thumbup::bunny:


----------



## Charisse28

OMG LolaM! That freakin bunny is too cute!!!!


----------



## Jam1981

Hello everyone, I've just joined this site. I am on my first cycle of Femara after 18 months TTC. Think I ovulated on 23rd Dec(CD15). I had my HCG injection on 21st Dec so not too sure when to start testing...any thoughts?? Thanks x x


----------



## cooch

I would give it 7 days if you have taken 10,000 of it. Then start to test it out x


----------



## MrsCompass

Jam1981 said:


> Hello everyone, I've just joined this site. I am on my first cycle of Femara after 18 months TTC. Think I ovulated on 23rd Dec(CD15). I had my HCG injection on 21st Dec so not too sure when to start testing...any thoughts?? Thanks x x

Hi Jam!!! I've read somewhere that it takes 1 day per 1000UI to leave your body. So if your injection was 10,000UI (mine was), give it 10 days and after 10 days, you should have a pretty accurate result. I asked the Nurse at my clinic about this and she said that was about right. 

I tested on DPO12. And it was :nope: ... 

Did you take chlomid before femara? How were your cycles before femara? Did Femara make you ovulate sooner?


----------



## Jam1981

Hi MrsCompass, sorry to hear u had a bfn but it's early days still... My doctor started me straight onto Femara and decided to give Clomid a miss-not entirely sure why! My cycles were crazy beforehand - ranging from 40-60 days. This month on CD12 I had a 16mm and a 14mm follicle and I am fairly sure I ovulated on CD15 so the Femara has definitely had an effect. My HCG injection was 6500 units so by your calculations 7 days would be long enough for it to be all gone but think I might just wait a bit longer e.g. 10 days- don't want to get my hopes up and not really had any symptoms :-(

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## MrsCompass

That is amazing work by femara on you! Pre-femara, my cycles were about 36 to 42 days and ovulated around CD21-26. Last cycle I ovulated on CD19. Not quite the norm CD14-16 but still better. 

My Doctor put me straight onto Femara, too. Chlomid wasn't even an option for me. Not sure why either. But hey, it sounds like a good call, we're responding well with femara, right? 

What was your femara dosage? Mine was 2.5mg from CD3-7.

A few other girls on here have different dosages .. kinda interesting to see all our unique protocols with ttc.


----------



## MrsCompass

As for the symptoms, Jam ... don't be too sad about it. When i was pregnant 4 mos ago, I didn't feel anything until I was 6 weeks. And last cycle, I swear, I felt all the symptoms because it was all in my head ... I wanted to feel the symptoms but it was BFN! 

I promised myself, next time I'm on my TWW, I'm just going to go with the flow (my DH's advise) ... Uhm ... let's see how I do with that!!! hahaha ... I typically lose my insanity on my TWW. lols.


----------



## Jam1981

MrsCompass said:


> As for the symptoms, Jam ... don't be too sad about it. When i was pregnant 4 mos ago, I didn't feel anything until I was 6 weeks. And last cycle, I swear, I felt all the symptoms because it was all in my head ... I wanted to feel the symptoms but it was BFN!
> 
> I promised myself, next time I'm on my TWW, I'm just going to go with the flow (my DH's advise) ... Uhm ... let's see how I do with that!!! hahaha ... I typically lose my insanity on my TWW. lols.

I'm on 2.5mg CD2-6. The TWW is a nightmare - so hard not to think about it! Keep pressing my boobs to see if they're sore!


----------



## LolaM

Jam1981 said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> As for the symptoms, Jam ... don't be too sad about it. When i was pregnant 4 mos ago, I didn't feel anything until I was 6 weeks. And last cycle, I swear, I felt all the symptoms because it was all in my head ... I wanted to feel the symptoms but it was BFN!
> 
> I promised myself, next time I'm on my TWW, I'm just going to go with the flow (my DH's advise) ... Uhm ... let's see how I do with that!!! hahaha ... I typically lose my insanity on my TWW. lols.
> 
> I'm on 2.5mg CD2-6. The TWW is a nightmare - so hard not to think about it! Keep pressing my boobs to see if they're sore!Click to expand...


Welcome Jam! :haha: I keep doing the same thing, waiting for the pain...I was taking Clomid, and I KNOW I o'd because the next day, I had to most horrendous breast pain. I didnt even want to touch them--lets just leave them on THIS >>>>>>>>>>>>>>> side of the room,and unfortunatly that is a big PG sign, ohhhhhh the disappointment. I havent had any of that with Femara.

Ladies I am off for my progesterone test--wish me hormones--my temps have been off this cycle, so we shall see. [-o&lt;


----------



## Cridge

Good luck with the prog. test Lola! Post your cycle link again - did your temps stay up?


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Good luck with the prog. test Lola! Post your cycle link again - did your temps stay up?


stay up? yeah once they actually GOT up they have stayed up but its only CD 21. My LP temps are pretty consistant (if they're up,they're up) its the time before that when my temp goes nutso. I dont find out my test results until next Friday. Boy wouldnt that be a nice birthday present! I swear, tha clomid is still messin with my brain, I left the house in my slippers and didnt realize it until i was about to back out of the driveway! :dohh: 

ok this is insane--am i getting sick or is this Femara--it is 70 degrees in my house and i am ice cold--I have to go stand in the sun to get warm. im shivering! and my shower is out of commission so i cant even get in there! :cold:

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Chiles

I do not symptom spot, I did my 1st cycle and I had every symptom that you would have in early pregnancy. And I didn't even ovulate. I just let it be...whatever. lol. Not to mention that most of the side effects of femara or similar to pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> I do not symptom spot, I did my 1st cycle and I had every symptom that you would have in early pregnancy. And I didn't even ovulate. I just let it be...whatever. lol. Not to mention that most of the side effects of femara or similar to pregnancy symptoms.

Exactly and I try to remind myself of that. Im a pessimist, I guess! My glass is always half empty.


----------



## Chiles

its okay...We just want our frikkin BFP's lol!!!


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> its okay...We just want our frikkin BFP's lol!!!

I do--my sister in law keeps sending me pics of her boys and the youngest one looks exactly like my hubs when he was a baby--i keep thinking if we had babies, thats what they would look like...breaks me heart :cry:


----------



## Chiles

Awwww I can totally relate....I honestly think I am going to go crazy if i don't get a bfp in 2012 ...I am so in love with the thought of my baby. I love my unconceived baby to be...its crazy i know. lol


----------



## Charisse28

Chiles said:


> Awwww I can totally relate....I honestly think I am going to go crazy if i don't get a bfp in 2012 ...I am so in love with the thought of my baby. I love my unconceived baby to be...its crazy i know. lol

No actually its not crazy, its a characteristic of a great mommy!:)


----------



## courtneycvt12

hi girls! starting my first round of femara tomorrow! so excited but at the same time dreading the bfn...fingers crossed!


----------



## MrsCompass

sorry about the BFN, Courtney ... goodluck with the new cycle :)


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> Awwww I can totally relate....I honestly think I am going to go crazy if i don't get a bfp in 2012 ...I am so in love with the thought of my baby. I love my unconceived baby to be...its crazy i know. lol


I didnt even WANT kids until I met my hubs. I feel awful about that, funny how that works I guess. My hubs is so calm about the whole thing. I know hes getting impatient but hes not a psycho about it like I am--and <kill me now, please, just smother me with my own pillow> one of his cousins is 5 months preg and didnt even know it!:huh:


----------



## Chiles

Awwwww....we can be psycho together. lol. 

I have so many pregnant ppl around me....uuuggghhh. I am so amazed at women bumps. I think they are sooo cute. I have a young cousin that is almost 12 weeks. serious health issues and she is high risk pregnacy. Her parents, and us too are worried because she has been sick alot in life. She has decided to keep it. She has to go to the doctor like twice a week. I am praying she has a healthy 9 months and healthy baby.


----------



## shimonevans

hi every one good look on your new cycles 
starting my new cycle next month (famera along with injectables )hopes this work out for me. my every first try on famera 2.5mg last month was good for the first time i think. but looking for better results this time ,i am so lost on injectables i no nothing about them but will be taking them next cycle along with famara about to do some research on it,any one with lil info plzz feel free to tell me about them thanks 

baby bust every one


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> Awwwww....we can be psycho together. lol.
> 
> I have so many pregnant ppl around me....uuuggghhh. I am so amazed at women bumps. I think they are sooo cute. I have a young cousin that is almost 12 weeks. serious health issues and she is high risk pregnacy. Her parents, and us too are worried because she has been sick alot in life. She has decided to keep it. She has to go to the doctor like twice a week. I am praying she has a healthy 9 months and healthy baby.

And, see...thats where I have turned angry and bitter..I dont want to see anyone else's baby bump. I dont want to hear about anyone else getting pregnant without even trying. My irrational side isnt accepting of this situation-its not ok to me, totally unacceptable, I shouldnt have to wait, I want what I want and I want it NOW! :hissy:

There, now I feel better. Good luck to your cousin. How old is she? Will she be on bedrest?


----------



## Chiles

LOL, I do admit it hurts inside a little bit. Pregnancy is such a beautiful thing. It do tears me up, but I try not to let it tear me down. Our day is coming :) each day we are getting closer.


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> LOL, I do admit it hurts inside a little bit. Pregnancy is such a beautiful thing. It do tears me up, but I try not to let it tear me down. Our day is coming :) each day we are getting closer.


I know, I know. I just dont know how you girls can do this for years and years. Ive only been at it for a year, I dont hold out much hope. I take my medications but I dont think anything is going to come of it. Maybe its just a defense mechanism...Wow, its been a year. 


:dust: for everyone in 2012

Anyone have big plans for New Years Eve?


----------



## Chiles

shimonevans said:


> hi every one good look on your new cycles
> starting my new cycle next month (famera along with injectables )hopes this work out for me. my every first try on famera 2.5mg last month was good for the first time i think. but looking for better results this time ,i am so lost on injectables i no nothing about them but will be taking them next cycle along with famara about to do some research on it,any one with lil info plzz feel free to tell me about them thanks
> 
> baby bust every one

Awesome, You joined.


----------



## Chiles

LolaM said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> LOL, I do admit it hurts inside a little bit. Pregnancy is such a beautiful thing. It do tears me up, but I try not to let it tear me down. Our day is coming :) each day we are getting closer.
> 
> 
> I know, I know. I just dont know how you girls can do this for years and years. Ive only been at it for a year, I dont hold out much hope. I take my medications but I dont think anything is going to come of it. Maybe its just a defense mechanism...Wow, its been a year.
> 
> 
> :dust: for everyone in 2012
> 
> Anyone have big plans for New Years Eve?Click to expand...

I have been trying but I know it would be a miracle, I knew it was something wrong so now we are using assiting conception, I feel like I am really trying if that makes sense

We probably go out to a nite club or bar and ring it in, If not maybe to the in law house. What about you?


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> We probably go out to a nite club or bar and ring it in, If not maybe to the in law house. What about you?


We arent big party aminals, so we are gonna stay home and watch Big Bang Theory marathon, and since im not drinking it will be a pepsi night for me! Just the fur babies and us! I cant think of anyting i'd rather do, or anywhere else i would rather be :awww::pizza::mrgreen:


----------



## siblingwishes

Jam1981 said:


> Hello everyone, I've just joined this site. I am on my first cycle of Femara after 18 months TTC. Think I ovulated on 23rd Dec(CD15). I had my HCG injection on 21st Dec so not too sure when to start testing...any thoughts?? Thanks x x

Hi Jam! I O'd on Dec 24, CD 14 so we are very close!!! I am going to start testing at 10dpo, which is early I know...but on Tuesday I am going to start POASing!!!

Good luck to you!:dust:


----------



## siblingwishes

Hey ladies! I just wanted to wish everyone a very Happy New Year! I really hope that this is the year for all of us to get out BFP!!!!


----------



## Jam1981

siblingwishes said:


> Jam1981 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, I've just joined this site. I am on my first cycle of Femara after 18 months TTC. Think I ovulated on 23rd Dec(CD15). I had my HCG injection on 21st Dec so not too sure when to start testing...any thoughts?? Thanks x x
> 
> Hi Jam! I O'd on Dec 24, CD 14 so we are very close!!! I am going to start testing at 10dpo, which is early I know...but on Tuesday I am going to start POASing!!!
> 
> Good luck to you!:dust:Click to expand...

Hi siblingwishes, we are very close! I am waiting for some tests to arrive and then I'm sure I'll cave and test before I had planned! 

Jam x


----------



## LolaM

How old and lame are WE? The hubs and I had to take a nap :sleep:so we could stay up til midnight tonight. and we didnt even wake up until 9:30! In an hour, Im going to put dinner on :munch:and break out the SODA!! Whoaaa--hold me back! Happy New Year ladies! :headspin::flasher:


----------



## Charisse28

LolaM said:


> How old and lame are WE? The hubs and I had to take a nap :sleep:so we could stay up til midnight tonight. and we didnt even wake up until 9:30! In an hour, Im going to put dinner on :munch:and break out the SODA!! Whoaaa--hold me back! Happy New Year ladies! :headspin::flasher:



LOL! DH and I just finished dinner, DS is going to bed at 9pm and we are about to take a nap so we can stay up as well!!


HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!!


----------



## LolaM

Charisse28 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> How old and lame are WE? The hubs and I had to take a nap :sleep:so we could stay up til midnight tonight. and we didnt even wake up until 9:30! In an hour, Im going to put dinner on :munch:and break out the SODA!! Whoaaa--hold me back! Happy New Year ladies! :headspin::flasher:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! DH and I just finished dinner, DS is going to bed at 9pm and we are about to take a nap so we can stay up as well!!
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!!Click to expand...

Glad I'm not the only one, but I woke up from my nap feeling just awful! :sick:


----------



## siblingwishes

LolaM said:


> Charisse28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> How old and lame are WE? The hubs and I had to take a nap :sleep:so we could stay up til midnight tonight. and we didnt even wake up until 9:30! In an hour, Im going to put dinner on :munch:and break out the SODA!! Whoaaa--hold me back! Happy New Year ladies! :headspin::flasher:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! DH and I just finished dinner, DS is going to bed at 9pm and we are about to take a nap so we can stay up as well!!
> 
> 
> HAPPY NEW YEAR LADIES!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one, but I woke up from my nap feeling just awful! :sick:Click to expand...

Well I went to bed at 8:30 with a terrible headache and a cough...was up half the night after that, broke down around 3 and took a tylenol so I could get some sleep...what a new year's party:wacko:
I feel like I am hungover! Stupid cold! Also I have a backache...
I am HATING the Crinone!!!! ugh it will be worth it if I am pg, but for some reason I really don't feel any different and am not too hopeful for this cycle:nope:
Okay, I guess I am going to go put on a positive attitude for the new year!!!!


----------



## cooch

Happy New Year x


----------



## Mommyagain

Hello ladies! I havent been on here lately. Been trying to keep busy. I am so perplexed. I was hoping I might pick your brains. Today is cd17 and I am just starting to get ewcm and I tested on a whim with not very concentrated pee and got a positive opk. WTH!! I had tested on cd11 & 13 and got positive opks so fs had said to bd thru 12/31 and start progesterone 1/1. If I havent ovulated will progesterone stop it? Should I wait and start tomorrow night to give my eggy more time? Is this a bad sign...still getting a good positive on an opk (first response)? If my pee had been concentrated my test line wouldve been crazy dark!!!

I did have an u/s cd12 that showed three follies that could ovulate & a lining that was halfway there. My follies just needed to grow more and my lining needed to thicken more.

Im scared this is going to be another disappointment.


----------



## cooch

There's such a thing as a 'double peak'. It means it may look as though you ovulated earlier, but get EWCM later looking as though you are ovulating again. It can be brought on by stress when ovulation is delayed. The conception is that the first lot of EWCM isn't your ovulation. The egg is released the second time round, so I would keep BDing. x


----------



## Chiles

Happy New Year ladies!!!!! Last night me and my hubby had a toast after our new year kiss, and he said he is looking forward to our family growing this year. Lol. And then he said that they will be daddy babies and mean to mommy. Lol! I love that man! Hope u enjoyed the new years! :dust:


----------



## LolaM

i just looked up the list of side effects for metformin, chills are of the more severe side effects, as if hauling (__\__) to the ladies wasnt severe enough!:wohoo:


----------



## Charisse28

I think AF is coming:( I hope I have at least a 12 day LP though.


----------



## LolaM

Charisse28 said:


> I think AF is coming:( I hope I have at least a 12 day LP though.


awww, Im sorry. But she isnt here yet, so you arent out of the game!


----------



## Jam1981

Happy New Year! I'm 9dpo at the mo and I'm quite concerned AF is on her way! Been really irritable last couple days and that is usually my only symptom along with cramps on the day she arrives. :-(


----------



## LolaM

Jam1981 said:


> Happy New Year! I'm 9dpo at the mo and I'm quite concerned AF is on her way! Been really irritable last couple days and that is usually my only symptom along with cramps on the day she arrives. :-(



yeah, my ticker says test in 4 days but I dont think I will waste the money on a test, im pretty sure Im not preg-again! big suprise THERE! :shrug:


----------



## Shareena

Happy New Year ladies :)

I am on Cd11 today but I didn't take femara this cycle. I am only on metformin and preg vit. I just want to know if OD helped my cycle.

My first cycle after OD was about 35days and second one on letrozole was same so lets see.

Good luck ladies!!!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Happy New Year, Ladies!!! 

Shareena & Jam - It ain't over until AF shows. :)

AFM, I'm still waiting to ovulate. Hubby is still away and will be back on Tuesday ... which is my forecasted fertile window. It seems like I've been waiting for O forever!!! I took OPK, yesterday and today, both negative. *whew!*


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> Happy New Year, Ladies!!!
> 
> Shareena & Jam - It ain't over until AF shows. :)
> 
> AFM, I'm still waiting to ovulate. Hubby is still away and will be back on Tuesday ... which is my forecasted fertile window. It seems like I've been waiting for O forever!!! I took OPK, yesterday and today, both negative. *whew!*


perfect timing! Maybe this will be your month!


----------



## Chiles

Update: 
The :witch: just showed up tonight, I still have 2 provera pills left. So I guess tomorrow will be CD1 for me. Things are looking up already this cycle. I will call me RE early morning so I can schedule my appointments for this cycle and prbly go in for bloodwork etc, 2012 is our year. I am claiming it.


----------



## LolaM

Charisse28 said:


> I think AF is coming:( I hope I have at least a 12 day LP though.


You were supposed to test today, right? so does that mean you didnt test?


----------



## cooch

Good stuff Chiles. When AF is coming its much better to get her over and done with. What are your meds this cycle??


----------



## MrsCompass

Mommyagain said:


> Hello ladies! I havent been on here lately. Been trying to keep busy. I am so perplexed. I was hoping I might pick your brains. Today is cd17 and I am just starting to get ewcm and I tested on a whim with not very concentrated pee and got a positive opk. WTH!! I had tested on cd11 & 13 and got positive opks so fs had said to bd thru 12/31 and start progesterone 1/1. If I havent ovulated will progesterone stop it? Should I wait and start tomorrow night to give my eggy more time? Is this a bad sign...still getting a good positive on an opk (first response)? If my pee had been concentrated my test line wouldve been crazy dark!!!
> 
> I did have an u/s cd12 that showed three follies that could ovulate & a lining that was halfway there. My follies just needed to grow more and my lining needed to thicken more.
> 
> Im scared this is going to be another disappointment.

Hello Mommyagain - my response is probably too late. Any updates? 
Last cycle was my first time on progesterone, I don't know too much about it. But that is a good question about progesterone stopping ovulation.


----------



## siblingwishes

Mommyagain - I would stop the progesterone for a day or two, clean out any residual (if it's Crinone) and BD for two days! Just in case! The start the progesterone again. Just curious if you temp as well?

Charisse - did you test? AF and PG symptoms are very much the same, so you never know:winkwink:

Lola, how are you doing? Are you going to test soon?

Chiles - well you are on your way! I love the positive attitude!:thumbup:

Jam - when are you going to test? 

Trina - well that is excellent timing! Hubby will be home in time to BD the New Year in!!!:happydance:

AFM - not much new really. I have a few symptoms like some aches and pains, slightly sore boobs, and SUPER crankiness - but I think all that could be from the Crinone so I am not reading too much into anything. I really don't feel PG by any means. I broke down and tested yesterday (only 8dpo - I know, I am out of control:wacko:) Of course it was a BFN!!!

I didn't test this morning, but will probably test tomorrow morning.

I will try to update everyone's CD chart - let me know if I forget you or make a mistake!!!


----------



## Charisse28

No, I haven't tested again, been pretty down the last couple of days:( If AF doesn't show up by tomorrow I will probably test again.


----------



## siblingwishes

CYCLE DAY as of 1/2/12

s08 ..............................11
Chiles ...........................1
Charisse28 ...................27
Cridge ..........................11
LolaM ...........................24
Sibling Wishes ............... 23
Tiffany231......................22
Mommyagain ...................18
Mrscompass ....................15
MK ............................... 14
Chook .......................... 13
Shareena ....................... 12
Jam................................24?***
:dust:


----------



## Chiles

@ cooch, my meds are gonal f, and hcg-novarel injectables. I won't know for sure if I will be taking femara or not this cycle. So I think I may be getting kicked out femara friends. I will come read threads and stay updated with u ladies. And if I get my bfp or not I will let u ladies know. Thinking about starting a journal.

FX for Charisse28 to get her :bfp:


----------



## Jam1981

siblingwishes said:


> CYCLE DAY as of 1/2/12
> 
> s08 ..............................11
> Chiles ...........................1
> Charisse28 ...................27
> Cridge ..........................11
> LolaM ...........................24
> Sibling Wishes ............... 23
> Tiffany231......................22
> Mommyagain ...................18
> Mrscompass ....................15
> MK ............................... 14
> Chook .......................... 13
> Shareena ....................... 12
> Jam................................24?***
> :dust:

Hi, I am CD25 (10dpo) today. Bought a couple FR tests this afternoon. Originally planned to wait until later in the week but I might just go ahead and test today...am very nervous tho...


----------



## MKHewson

So hey girls, I am back in the city, now i can keep up. So I am day 14 now, the hubby and I got busy the last couple nights. Was great after a week away with family hehe we were excited for the alone time. So taking a night off then back at it tomorrow. I was a bad girl with my metformin I would forget it alot but took it atleast once a day LOL, Oh my.....So I hope you all had rocking new years...and lets hope this is our year.


----------



## LolaM

I have totally stumped FF! I love it! Im not going to do any testing until next Monday because then I will truly be late. But the only things I am feeling are also side effects from Metformin. I am enjoying the last week of vacation before I have to go back to the real world! :cry:


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Cridge

Hi girls! Happy new year!

Good luck to all those testing soon - I can't wait to see some BFP's!

Lola - I wonder why FF is stumped! It looks to me like you definitely ovulated between CD14 and 17. The 2ww sucks rocks. GL over the next few days! 

I'm on CD11 and I have zero cm. I'm starting to freak out a little bit and had a bit of a break down last night. I'm worried that I'm not going to respond this cycle after my perfect cycle last month. Although, if I remember correctly, last cycle I had very little cm and then all of a sudden it was ewcm, so I'm not giving up yet. I have an u/s tomorrow to see what's going on and I'm very nervous about it.

I'm still dealing with a nasty cold so I haven't been on the site much, but I hope you're all doing well and that your 2012 is off to a great start!


----------



## LolaM

yeah, I was figuring somewhere between the 14th and 17th also. Likely closer to CD 14 because of my u/s. :shrug: FF had me at CD 14 until I entered todays temps. I think my thermometer has given up on me, if I took the temps as correct, every day would be the same. It gives me the last temp I took as my current temp. Im going to look at batteries or just getting a new thermometer tomorrow. :dohh:


----------



## Jam1981

Hi all, I'm looking for some advice. It is now 12 days since my HCG trigger shot (6500units) and 10dpo. I decided to test today and used a first response early result hpt- in hindsight maybe I should have just got a basic one. Anyway... I got two lines! Just not sure if this is as a result of the trigger or not..?? I know the trigger has probably mostly gone but because I used a sensitive test I'm worried its a false positive ...what do u guys think?


----------



## Cridge

Oh Jam!! I so hope this is it for you, but I'd be scared it was residual as well. I think the best you can do is wait a couple more days and test again. Was the second line dark? If it was residual, it would be very, very light. GL!!


----------



## LolaM

Jam1981 said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for some advice. It is now 12 days since my HCG trigger shot (6500units) and 10dpo. I decided to test today and used a first response early result hpt- in hindsight maybe I should have just got a basic one. Anyway... I got two lines! Just not sure if this is as a result of the trigger or not..?? I know the trigger has probably mostly gone but because I used a sensitive test I'm worried its a false positive ...what do u guys think?

I would say test again in a few days and see what happens. Everything I have read says 15 DPO is the best time to test. Did you say you are BBT also?:thumbup:


----------



## Jam1981

Thanks guys.. I will def re-test in a couple days and see what happens. I'm not charting temps but if this cycle is unsuccessful I will start doing it for the next one. 

Jam x


----------



## MrsCompass

@Jam - OMG!!! OMG!!! OMG!!! I am trying not to get too excited for you. I really hope this is it. My trigger shot was 10,000UI and it was definitely gone by 12DPO. 

@Cridge - I'm on the same boat as you! I am sorta freaking out and worried that I may not respond this cycle. I have been slacking off with my metformin. My forecasted ovulation is in 4 days ... fingers crossed. 

@MK - Welcome back!!! Hope you're having fun with the BD season :)

@Lola - Your temp went up today ... that's a good sign, no?


----------



## cooch

Finger x'd Jam. How wonderful, to start the new year with a BPF xx


----------



## siblingwishes

Jam1981 said:


> Hi all, I'm looking for some advice. It is now 12 days since my HCG trigger shot (6500units) and 10dpo. I decided to test today and used a first response early result hpt- in hindsight maybe I should have just got a basic one. Anyway... I got two lines! Just not sure if this is as a result of the trigger or not..?? I know the trigger has probably mostly gone but because I used a sensitive test I'm worried its a false positive ...what do u guys think?

Wow that is exciting! My trigger shot was out a few days ago, like 6dpo, but I don't know how many units it was. I have my FX and my toes too for you!


----------



## Charisse28

I keep thinking what if the u/s tech measured my follie wrong and it wasn't mature enough? Or what if I am one of those women that still don't ovulate after Ovidrel? Or what if my tubes are blocked?


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> @Lola - Your temp went up today ... that's a good sign, no?


It has been up, but yeah it went up further today. I have a biphase, so thats a good thing but I think its my thermometer having an issue.


----------



## Mommyagain

I started my progesterone suppositories last night. Im so worried that I havent ovulated and the progesterone will prevent ovulation. Cd19 today and I am going crazy! I wish I knew if and when I ovulated.


----------



## MrsCompass

Mommyagain said:


> I started my progesterone suppositories last night. Im so worried that I havent ovulated and the progesterone will prevent ovulation. Cd19 today and I am going crazy! I wish I knew if and when I ovulated.

Mommyagain - do you chart your temps?


----------



## cooch

I'm feeling very twingey in my abdomen. However, having symptom spotted for months, I'm sure its a normal state for my body lol x


----------



## Mommyagain

No. I get up to much in the night for accuracy. :(

I just did another opk thinking it would make me feel better because it would be negative. Nope! The test line is still darker than control. Im so upset. I have no idea what my body is doing. I guess this is going to be another bfn cycle.


----------



## Mommyagain

No I dont temp. Im up a lot during the night so I was told my results wouldnt be acurate. :(

Im so upset. I just used another opk and got a strong positive. I feel defeated. It looks like another bfn month. This is not good.

Grrrrrr....


----------



## Mommyagain

Sorry about the double post. I didnt think it posted my first post.


----------



## MKHewson

Hey Mommyagain, I was told that I have naturally high LH and that would affect an opk. Perhaps that could be why.


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi Ladies ... feeling a bit down and scared as I enter my fertile window. I am forecasted to ovulate on Friday, Jan 6th, which is my CD#19. 

DH comes home today from his vacation and my calendar tells me I am entering my fertile window today which should be exciting but I AM SCARED of the possiblity of another BFN or with femara not working. I don't have any CM at all. I am dry. I had creamy CM 2 days ago, but that was it. Last cycle, I had a nice spike on my chart but that's because I had the trigger shot to help me. I'm also scared that this cycle might be a failure since I didn't get the trigger shot. 

Oh my ... I know I might be getting ahead of myself here but TTC is making me lose my sanity. GGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR ... I'm telling myself not to think the worse and reminding myself about the power of positive thinking.


----------



## Mommyagain

I know what you mean about feeling down and scared.

Just get to bding! And good luck!

*hugs*


----------



## cooch

Mrs Compass- the Femara has nearly dried me up. I have v little CM compared to what I used to get. I would still BD though, maybe use some preseed if you have it. x


----------



## cooch

*


----------



## siblingwishes

@Jam - did you test again?

I tested this morn FMU, BFN

I know it's still early but I really feel like this month is a bust...we shall see though. Oh and I forgot to use the Crinone this morning oops


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> Hi Ladies ... feeling a bit down and scared as I enter my fertile window. I am forecasted to ovulate on Friday, Jan 6th, which is my CD#19.
> Oh my ... I know I might be getting ahead of myself here but TTC is making me lose my sanity. GGGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR ... I'm telling myself not to think the worse and reminding myself about the power of positive thinking.


yeah, Im starting to feel the same way, but I think its just my hormones. I am trying to remind myself that it might take some time but I get so bummed, and my coworker keeps putting up pics of her 2 month old. She got preg, delivered and now hes 2 months old, in the time i have just been trying to get preg ONCE! :cry:


----------



## Jam1981

Tested again this morning with a first response and got another positive! Just can't let myself believe it can be a true positive yet (13 days since Ovitrelle). Felt a bit of nausea today but didn't sleep well last night so might just have been that. 

Got my fingers crossed for everyone else!


----------



## MrsCompass

Jam1981 said:


> Tested again this morning with a first response and got another positive! Just can't let myself believe it can be a true positive yet (13 days since Ovitrelle). Felt a bit of nausea today but didn't sleep well last night so might just have been that.
> 
> Got my fingers crossed for everyone else!

OMG JAMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I can't help but get excited for you. OMG OMG OMG ... is it dark? If it's from your shot, it should be getting lighter.


----------



## MrsCompass

yeah, Im starting to feel the same way, but I think its just my hormones. I am trying to remind myself that it might take some time but I get so bummed, and my coworker keeps putting up pics of her 2 month old. She got preg, delivered and now hes 2 months old, in the time i have just been trying to get preg ONCE! :cry:[/QUOTE]

It's probably the hormones, you're right, Lola.


----------



## butterflysr

Hi Ladies new to the website....How you girls doing on femara...Imon day 22 and am curious to know if anyone else is?




MrsCompass said:


> :hugs: WELCOME TO FEMARA FRIENDS! :hugs:
> (Thanks for the name, Chiles!)
> 
> CYCLE DAY as of 12/22/11
> 
> s08 ..............................29
> Chiles ...........................28
> Charisse28 ...................16
> Cridge ..........................16
> LolaM ...........................13
> Sibling Wishes ............... 12
> Tiffany231......................11
> Mommyagain ...................7
> Mrscompass ....................4
> MK ............................... 3
> Chook .......................... 2
> Shareena ....................... 1
> 
> 
> Did I miss anyone? I apologize if I did.


----------



## Jam1981

MrsCompass said:


> Jam1981 said:
> 
> 
> Tested again this morning with a first response and got another positive! Just can't let myself believe it can be a true positive yet (13 days since Ovitrelle). Felt a bit of nausea today but didn't sleep well last night so might just have been that.
> 
> Got my fingers crossed for everyone else!
> 
> OMG JAMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I can't help but get excited for you. OMG OMG OMG ... is it dark? If it's from your shot, it should be getting lighter.Click to expand...


I know!!!! I'm swinging between excited & then trying to put my sensible hat on! The line was about the same as yesterday. Time will tell...:-/


----------



## siblingwishes

Jam1981 said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jam1981 said:
> 
> 
> Tested again this morning with a first response and got another positive! Just can't let myself believe it can be a true positive yet (13 days since Ovitrelle). Felt a bit of nausea today but didn't sleep well last night so might just have been that.
> 
> Got my fingers crossed for everyone else!
> 
> OMG JAMMMMMMM!!!!!!!!! :happydance: I can't help but get excited for you. OMG OMG OMG ... is it dark? If it's from your shot, it should be getting lighter.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know!!!! I'm swinging between excited & then trying to put my sensible hat on! The line was about the same as yesterday. Time will tell...:-/Click to expand...

I think you have your BFP!!!!!:happydance: You are like 11 or 12 dpo right?


----------



## siblingwishes

CYCLE DAY as of 1/3/12

s08 ..............................12
Chiles ...........................2
Charisse28 ...................28
Cridge ..........................12
LolaM ...........................25
Sibling Wishes ............... 24
Tiffany231......................23
Mommyagain ...................19
Mrscompass ....................16
MK ............................... 15
Chook .......................... 14
Shareena ....................... 13
Jam................................25?***
Butterflysr........................22


----------



## Charisse28

Hi ladies,

Today there is no sign of AF and still getting BFNs. I was going to try another month when AF shows but have decided I need a break from all this stress and the what ifs. I doubt my body even had enough sense to ovulate even with the trigger shot, just my luck:( If I did ovulate the day after the trigger I would be 12dpo today and I'm about 90% sure that this is not my month. I am taking a break from the TTC forums as well so I won't be posting for awhile. I hope when I come back all of you will have your BFPs though.


----------



## s08

Jam1981 said:


> Tested again this morning with a first response and got another positive! Just can't let myself believe it can be a true positive yet (13 days since Ovitrelle). Felt a bit of nausea today but didn't sleep well last night so might just have been that.
> 
> Got my fingers crossed for everyone else!

This sounds very promising! Looks like you might have done it. Keep us posted.

AFM, I got a positive OPK today (CD 12), so I go in for IUI #2 tomorrow morning. DH and I BD last night and now we have to abstain until the IUI (seems like such a waste, but I get it) Wish me luck.


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> yeah, Im starting to feel the same way, but I think its just my hormones. I am trying to remind myself that it might take some time but I get so bummed, and my coworker keeps putting up pics of her 2 month old. She got preg, delivered and now hes 2 months old, in the time i have just been trying to get preg ONCE! :cry:

It's probably the hormones, you're right, Lola.[/QUOTE]


When my dr mentioned checking my hormones, i said "OH! I'VE GOT HORMONES!" The thing I DO feel hopeful about is that my progesterone has gone up, my temps have gone up and stayed up and my eggs have responded too so I just keep reminding myself that we are on the right track


----------



## s08

Charisse28 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Today there is no sign of AF and still getting BFNs. I was going to try another month when AF shows but have decided I need a break from all this stress and the what ifs. I doubt my body even had enough sense to ovulate even with the trigger shot, just my luck:( If I did ovulate the day after the trigger I would be 12dpo today and I'm about 90% sure that this is not my month. I am taking a break from the TTC forums as well so I won't be posting for awhile. I hope when I come back all of you will have your BFPs though.

I totally understand your wanting to take a break from the forums. I've been considering the same thing too...they just feed my obsession. Good luck as you continue your journey!


----------



## siblingwishes

Charisse28 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Today there is no sign of AF and still getting BFNs. I was going to try another month when AF shows but have decided I need a break from all this stress and the what ifs. I doubt my body even had enough sense to ovulate even with the trigger shot, just my luck:( If I did ovulate the day after the trigger I would be 12dpo today and I'm about 90% sure that this is not my month. I am taking a break from the TTC forums as well so I won't be posting for awhile. I hope when I come back all of you will have your BFPs though.

Wishing you all the very best Charisse!


----------



## LolaM

Jam1981 said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jam1981 said:
> 
> 
> Tested again this morning with a first response and got another positive! Just can't let myself believe it can be a true positive yet (13 days since Ovitrelle). Felt a bit of nausea today but didn't sleep well last night so might just have been that. :-/
> 
> 
> May I ask how long have you been TTC? Im so excited/nervous/scared for you, Im ready to burst! :bunny:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## MKHewson

So today is CD15, no real signs of Ov....no change in CM. I hope I didnt muker up this month by not being a good girl with my metformin....

MrsCompass....saw you were having a blue kinda day...sending you as much hugs as you need.


----------



## butterflysr

thank you for adding me.....


----------



## butterflysr

Hi Ladies for all over you that is in you days twenties and up? how you feeling? Any signs or symptoms?





siblingwishes said:


> CYCLE DAY as of 1/3/12
> 
> s08 ..............................12
> Chiles ...........................2
> Charisse28 ...................28
> Cridge ..........................12
> LolaM ...........................25
> Sibling Wishes ............... 24
> Tiffany231......................23
> Mommyagain ...................19
> Mrscompass ....................16
> MK ............................... 15
> Chook .......................... 14
> Shareena ....................... 13
> Jam................................25?***
> Butterflysr........................22


----------



## cooch

siblingwishes said:


> CYCLE DAY as of 1/3/12
> 
> s08 ..............................12
> Chiles ...........................2
> Charisse28 ...................28
> Cridge ..........................12
> LolaM ...........................25
> Sibling Wishes ............... 24
> Tiffany231......................23
> Mommyagain ...................19
> Mrscompass ....................16
> MK ............................... 15
> Chook .......................... 14
> Shareena ....................... 13
> Jam................................25?***
> Butterflysr........................22

Can you add me too please?? I'm CD 16. Thanks, Cooch x


----------



## LolaM

butterflysr said:


> Hi Ladies for all over you that is in you days twenties and up? how you feeling? Any signs or symptoms?
> 
> 
> 
> symptoms? lets see...chills, nausea, heartburn, :wohoo:, gas, bloating, headache...Ive got it all!


----------



## Jam1981

Sibling wishes - I'm 11dpo today. 
Lola M - Been TTC for 18 months-got my diagnosis of PCOS Nov 2011 and started Femara Dec 2011.
Charisse28-Best of luck-hang in there!
Mrs Compass-Good Luck during your fertile window and have fun!
To all the Femara girls - lots and lots of baby dust! Can I just say I have been bowled over by all your support and good wishes since I joined this forum - it's been so helpful and I'm really touched. Will keep you posted on what happens...


----------



## Jam1981

OOps posted twice by mistake!


----------



## butterflysr

I woke up one night with nausea, chills i have as well as the bloating and gas...so scared thou...I keep thinking i am but i dont want to give myself false hope again like i usually do......I am getting so nervous about it!



LolaM said:


> butterflysr said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies for all over you that is in you days twenties and up? how you feeling? Any signs or symptoms?
> 
> 
> 
> symptoms? lets see...chills, nausea, heartburn, :wohoo:, gas, bloating, headache...Ive got it all!Click to expand...


----------



## Cridge

Hi girls!

Jam - I think this is it for you! Keep testing, but I have a good feeling! :)

Charisse - I'm so sorry you're feeling down. I agree that these boards feed my obsession and sometimes taking a break is a very good thing. Good luck with everything and come check in when you can!

MrsCompass - What was your dose this cycle? I'm at zero cm as well and that's a decent sign of what's going on....

I had my CD12 u/s today and I have nothing going on. I can't believe I had such a perfect cycle last month on 10mg and now this cycle is a bust. My lining is just under 4 and I have no sizable follies. I'm supposed to "keep" (I haven't started yet) LH testing and go back in for another u/s when I get a positive. I'll just wait until I start seeing some cm and go in - cause I hate opk's. So my feelings over the last few days have been right. Argh.


----------



## Mommyagain

Cridge- Im sorry Hun. *hugs* I have read about women having follies grow out of nowhere. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## LolaM

:shrug:*sigh* I was on my way home from the chiro and i was going to go get an HPT but started feeling crampy...so i didnt bother stopping...


----------



## Jam1981

LolaM said:


> :shrug:*sigh* I was on my way home from the chiro and i was going to go get an HPT but started feeling crampy...so i didnt bother stopping...

I hope it doesn't come to anything... Fingers crossed x


----------



## LolaM

Jam1981 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> :shrug:*sigh* I was on my way home from the chiro and i was going to go get an HPT but started feeling crampy...so i didnt bother stopping...
> 
> I hope it doesn't come to anything... Fingers crossed xClick to expand...


We shall see, at the moment Im feeling quite nauseous...not sure if its my metformin or my nerves. I need to eat and take more but my tummy is tellin me :nope:


----------



## Mommyagain

LolaM- with my DS my first and only symptom (up until six weeks) was af like cramping. I thought I was for sure out.


----------



## MrsCompass

Cridge said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Jam - I think this is it for you! Keep testing, but I have a good feeling! :)
> 
> Charisse - I'm so sorry you're feeling down. I agree that these boards feed my obsession and sometimes taking a break is a very good thing. Good luck with everything and come check in when you can!
> 
> MrsCompass - What was your dose this cycle? I'm at zero cm as well and that's a decent sign of what's going on....
> 
> I had my CD12 u/s today and I have nothing going on. I can't believe I had such a perfect cycle last month on 10mg and now this cycle is a bust. My lining is just under 4 and I have no sizable follies. I'm supposed to "keep" (I haven't started yet) LH testing and go back in for another u/s when I get a positive. I'll just wait until I start seeing some cm and go in - cause I hate opk's. So my feelings over the last few days have been right. Argh.

Hi Cridge - my femara dosage is only 2.5mg with no trigger. No CM here too. Oh bummer!

Well, I was proactive and made an appointment to see my Doctor and I am scheduled to see her on the 16th of January, which is 3 days before my expected period:witch:. I'll ask about IUI and we might give that a try. 

I'm sorry about this cycle. We work so hard and our cycles should always be perfect :cry:. Big hugs to you :hugs: ... I think I'm a bust this cycle too, you're not alone :nope:


----------



## MrsCompass

s08 said:


> Jam1981 said:
> 
> 
> Tested again this morning with a first response and got another positive! Just can't let myself believe it can be a true positive yet (13 days since Ovitrelle). Felt a bit of nausea today but didn't sleep well last night so might just have been that.
> 
> Got my fingers crossed for everyone else!
> 
> This sounds very promising! Looks like you might have done it. Keep us posted.
> 
> AFM, I got a positive OPK today (CD 12), so I go in for IUI #2 tomorrow morning. DH and I BD last night and now we have to abstain until the IUI (seems like such a waste, but I get it) Wish me luck.Click to expand...

S08, Goodluck with IUI tomorrow. FingersX for you ... :dust: 
Go :spermy::spermy: GOOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Lola, I'm wishing :witch: away from you and hoping the cramps are a sign of major implantation. :dust:


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> Lola, I'm wishing :witch: away from you and hoping the cramps are a sign of major implantation. :dust:


implantation at 11 DPO? when does that usualy happen? I keep getting different answers on that one. I guess its not an exact science. Normally, non-medicated I would expect AF tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## MrsCompass

I know ... I have read, "_All told, implantation will generally occur within 7 to 14 days after conception_." from https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/when-does-implantation-take-place-after-conception.html. 

So .. sending you some "positive" vibes. :flower:


----------



## Chiles

Cridge said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Jam - I think this is it for you! Keep testing, but I have a good feeling! :)
> 
> Charisse - I'm so sorry you're feeling down. I agree that these boards feed my obsession and sometimes taking a break is a very good thing. Good luck with everything and come check in when you can!
> 
> MrsCompass - What was your dose this cycle? I'm at zero cm as well and that's a decent sign of what's going on....
> 
> I had my CD12 u/s today and I have nothing going on. I can't believe I had such a perfect cycle last month on 10mg and now this cycle is a bust. My lining is just under 4 and I have no sizable follies. I'm supposed to "keep" (I haven't started yet) LH testing and go back in for another u/s when I get a positive. I'll just wait until I start seeing some cm and go in - cause I hate opk's. So my feelings over the last few days have been right. Argh.


Oh wow, Sorry to here that Cridge!!! Maybe they will magically show up who knows? That is sooo bizarre!!!


----------



## Chiles

Charisse28 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Today there is no sign of AF and still getting BFNs. I was going to try another month when AF shows but have decided I need a break from all this stress and the what ifs. I doubt my body even had enough sense to ovulate even with the trigger shot, just my luck:( If I did ovulate the day after the trigger I would be 12dpo today and I'm about 90% sure that this is not my month. I am taking a break from the TTC forums as well so I won't be posting for awhile. I hope when I come back all of you will have your BFPs though.

:hugs: AWWWW I was really hoping that you will get your :bfp: this month. Well I understand about the break thing. Hope to see you back soon. We are all in this together. And you are not out yet.:dust: See ya around:flower:


----------



## Chiles

Update: 

I go in for bloodwork and u/s early tomorrow morning and the I will start my injectables. :dust: See you ladies around!!!!


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> I know ... I have read, "_All told, implantation will generally occur within 7 to 14 days after conception_." from https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/when-does-implantation-take-place-after-conception.html.
> 
> So .. sending you some "positive" vibes. :flower:

I was thinking...well if its 14 DPO then that would make me late for AF but since Im on medication, I guess Im having a more regular, predictable cycle, so I suppose it is very possible. I guess all I can do is wait it out.


----------



## LolaM

Chiles--I had the funniest dream about you the other day. We were at the top of a hill, on a beach, sliding down on our bellies, penguin style, into the water, listening to Taylor Swift songs!:loopy:


----------



## Chiles

LolaM said:


> Chiles--I had the funniest dream about you the other day. We were at the top of a hill, on a beach, sliding down on our bellies, penguin style, into the water, listening to Taylor Swift songs!:loopy:

Lol Lola, What am I going to do with you? :haha: I literally burst out laughing, my hubby looked at $e all crazy. Sounds like fun! I mean we are not pregnant yet, so why the Hell..ooo not.


----------



## Mommyagain

I am cd20 today and having pain in my ovaries. I am still getting positive opks. When I was at my u/s cd12 the fs said he thought ovulation would happen over the weekend. So if it did why would I be hurting and still getting positive opks. Im praying ovulation did occur over the weekend because we ladt bd on sunday and I started progesterone monday night. What do you ladies think.


----------



## cooch

Mommyagain said:


> I am cd20 today and having pain in my ovaries. I am still getting positive opks. When I was at my u/s cd12 the fs said he thought ovulation would happen over the weekend. So if it did why would I be hurting and still getting positive opks. Im praying ovulation did occur over the weekend because we ladt bd on sunday and I started progesterone monday night. What do you ladies think.

Thought I'd post. I have been getting ovary pain since ovulation (predicted o). Remember the follicle that releases the egg still has work to do as the corpus luteum develops from it, producing the progesterone you need. Its most likely just doing its job and as your on meds you feel it more. Its probably a good sign, that things are working well. OPK's still show as positive if you've had HCG shots xx


----------



## Cridge

chiles - good luck on your injects! I'm hoping to join you with that next cycle!

mommyagain - I agree with cooch - last cycle I didn't have any O pain before ovulation (which was weird for me), but I did have lots of it after ovulation. I thought it was strange, but I figured it was just hormones and the corpus luteum doing it's thing.

AFM - so I had 25mg of femara in my cabinet from a month that I refilled an RX but didn't need to take it just yet. Yesterday, the u/s tech said that if she had to guess what CD I was on, she would have guessed CD6. So I figured I may as well take more femara! I totally played dr. on myself, but I gulped down 12.5 more mg and I'm debating if I want to take the other 12.5 today. I won't use that extra dose of femara anyway and I think this is my last month on it at all, so I figured I may as well try to save this cycle.

I asked my dr. if she would do gonal-f injects with me (she's told me in the past she wouldn't, but I pressed my luck and asked again). She said that because it's me, she would! She said she wants to see a win with me and get this figured out. She's out of town in a couple of weeks so we're going to have to wait until February, but I figure that's perfect anyway. I'll get this cycle over with and then hopefully move on to injects next month (if my dh will approve the $$... which isn't looking good). 

She also mentioned taking Lupron. I've heard of that used in IVF cycles, but I had no idea what it did. She told me a little bit that kinda freaked me out and then I read more when I got home and I'm SO hoping she doesn't want me to take that. It totally shuts down your reproductive system - I figure mine is already not working I don't want to shut it down completely. She thinks that my estrogen is just perpetually high and shutting it down will "restart" everything. I disagree. Not at my age. So we did some blood work and I'm hoping my estrogen comes back normal. I'm almost sure it will because it's me - and everything always comes back normal. Also, I was 5 days out from taking 10mg femara for 5 days - which shuts off your estrogen - so I don't know how it would be high. :shrug: I'm crossing my fingers it's not because I really don't like the thought of taking Lupron. Do any of you have any experience with it?


----------



## LolaM

Mommyagain said:


> I am cd20 today and having pain in my ovaries. I am still getting positive opks. When I was at my u/s cd12 the fs said he thought ovulation would happen over the weekend. So if it did why would I be hurting and still getting positive opks. Im praying ovulation did occur over the weekend because we ladt bd on sunday and I started progesterone monday night. What do you ladies think.



eeesh--I think I would believe the dr. :shrug:


----------



## MKHewson

LolaM said:


> Mommyagain said:
> 
> 
> I am cd20 today and having pain in my ovaries. I am still getting positive opks. When I was at my u/s cd12 the fs said he thought ovulation would happen over the weekend. So if it did why would I be hurting and still getting positive opks. Im praying ovulation did occur over the weekend because we ladt bd on sunday and I started progesterone monday night. What do you ladies think.
> 
> 
> 
> eeesh--I think I would believe the dr. :shrug:Click to expand...

MY clinic told me not to use opk as I have naturally high lh levels, and I would always produce a positive, could you ask them to test yours


----------



## LolaM

Feeling ok today. No nausea, no cramps, no breast pain at ALL, with clomid I wanted to tear the things off and I might have but that would require me to TOUCH them :nope:


----------



## MKHewson

LolaM said:


> Feeling ok today. No nausea, no cramps, no breast pain at ALL, with clomid I wanted to tear the things off and I might have but that would require me to TOUCH them :nope:

Clomid made me a monster, I felt like I was so out of control. Once I went on femara I felt better


----------



## Mommyagain

Thanks ladies. I was starting to wonder if it was ohss or something. But my pain has finally dulled some. I called my fs anyhow and left a message. Still waiting on a call back.


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Feeling ok today. No nausea, no cramps, no breast pain at ALL, with clomid I wanted to tear the things off and I might have but that would require me to TOUCH them :nope:
> 
> Clomid made me a monster, I felt like I was so out of control. Once I went on femara I felt betterClick to expand...


I'm a blonde, so Im pretty ditzy to begin with, but clomid was awful. I would forget what I was saying mid-sentence. I teach ELLs and I forgot what language they speak...the words just disappeared. One day, stopped at a red light. Minding my own-not paying attention to the light, just waitin for the car in front to move, other cars pulled up and started going around. I looked at that lane, then looked back and realized the car in front of me had its 4 ways on! :dohh: Who knows how long I sat behind that stalled car before the other vehicles came along. Who knows how many lights....:nope:Aside from that, horrible breast pain hte day after O were the only side effects I had.


----------



## Chiles

@ Cridge= Thanks, I think taht should do it. 

UPDATE: I went in for an u/s today and blood work....Protcol has changed. I am taking Femara 5 mg again this cycle so I am still in the femara club. Everything looked good except my androgen levels are a little high, and my lining is a little thin. So now we have new meds, and new protocol:


Daily: metformin 2000 mg
prednisone 2.5 mg 
Flutamide 125mg twice daily
Femara 5mg cd 5-9
Gonal F cd 9-12...and to be continued

my RE is trying to get things a little more balanced and I am starting to lose hope with all these meds I am on. Well I am sleepy ladies. ttyl


----------



## MrsCompass

Hey Chilles - goodluck!!! Sounds like you have quite the combo of meds going. I have never heard of some them before. What are prednisone and flutamide for?

Fingerscrossed for u, girlie!!!

AFM, ladies ... I think Ovulation will be late. Still getting negative negative OPK (not that I trust them) BUT last night, as soon as I lay in bed, a ton of creamy CM came out (sorry tmi) that I had to get up again to change underwear. I have heard that creamy CM means the eggs are starting to ripen and ovulation is coming. 

@MK - how are u doing? Are u on your TWW yet?


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Hey Chilles - goodluck!!! Sounds like you have quite the combo of meds going. I have never heard of some them before. What are prednisone and flutamide for?
> 
> Fingerscrossed for u, girlie!!!
> 
> AFM, ladies ... I think Ovulation will be late. Still getting negative negative OPK (not that I trust them) BUT last night, as soon as I lay in bed, a ton of creamy CM came out (sorry tmi) that I had to get up again to change underwear. I have heard that creamy CM means the eggs are starting to ripen and ovulation is coming.
> 
> @MK - how are u doing? Are u on your TWW yet?


I think I am , I am not sure about ov this month, I did not have any change in CM. I was so bad taking my metformin, but then i think about my first month on it and I was not up to full dose so I am hopeful LOL. We BD early instead of day of ov. When I successfully conceived in 2010 we bd the day before OV. So I am hopeful LOL. 

How are you doing MrsC?


----------



## MKHewson

LolaM said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Feeling ok today. No nausea, no cramps, no breast pain at ALL, with clomid I wanted to tear the things off and I might have but that would require me to TOUCH them :nope:
> 
> Clomid made me a monster, I felt like I was so out of control. Once I went on femara I felt betterClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a blonde, so Im pretty ditzy to begin with, but clomid was awful. I would forget what I was saying mid-sentence. I teach ELLs and I forgot what language they speak...the words just disappeared. One day, stopped at a red light. Minding my own-not paying attention to the light, just waitin for the car in front to move, other cars pulled up and started going around. I looked at that lane, then looked back and realized the car in front of me had its 4 ways on! :dohh: Who knows how long I sat behind that stalled car before the other vehicles came along. Who knows how many lights....:nope:Aside from that, horrible breast pain hte day after O were the only side effects I had.Click to expand...


Oh my its so true, I was so forgetful, I would lay something down and poof I would forget where in a second. My DH made me put my keys in the same place everyday LOL. And during this my dog got sick, and needed surgery...they day she came home she would cry in pain. Well I sat next to her and cried LOL


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi MK - OV Day is supposed to be tomorrow. So, we'll be BD'ing tonight. I hate that BD'ing is so scheduled. Any tips on how to overcome that part of this journey? lol!


----------



## cooch

MrsCompass said:


> Hi MK - OV Day is supposed to be tomorrow. So, we'll be BD'ing tonight. I hate that BD'ing is so scheduled. Any tips on how to overcome that part of this journey? lol!

Not a clue, I wish I knew. DH is so not even interested these days. Although he is desperate for a baby too. Maybe, a nice cooked meal, candles, make sure your make up is done, some nice perfume on. That way its a bit more than just doing the deed. xx


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Hi MK - OV Day is supposed to be tomorrow. So, we'll be BD'ing tonight. I hate that BD'ing is so scheduled. Any tips on how to overcome that part of this journey? lol!

Well this time, what we have tried to do, is just have sex when we want to, as well as important ov days. As I have said before, and you were of a similar mind set is that I love my life and husband. And I cant let something I haven't had yet change that..I will not sacrifice my marriage for a baby. We also try to bd at night before I go to bed, so then I am relaxed and peaceful after. When I MC is just about destroyed our sex life, it became awkward and forced. Which from the first time we were together it was never life that. It was almost 8 weeks before we could have sex after the MC, I remember just wanting the first time after to be over...it was so sad. So this time we decided to take a natural approach to assisted conception, i am lucky in the sense I am only on femara and metformin...no other treatments. Hmm am i rambling now LOL...sorry...hahah I hope my disclosure is helpful


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi MK ... thank you for sharing your thoughts and this is why I love this site particularly, this thread. I absolutely agree. My husband tears up when I remind him that as long as I am with him, I am happy ... a baby is definitely an added bonus. 

Well, I just messaged DH and reminded him about our "date" tonight and he replied back and said, "we should be 'dating' every night until see that spike on your chart!" I LOVE HIM!!! I'm going to try and not talk about it to him for the rest of the day and week and just let it flow .. 

I will keep make up on and yes, perfume is good too and i'm going to get my hair did. LMAO!!! 

Thanks MK and Cooch!!!


----------



## MKHewson

MrsC, sounds like you have an amazing hubby.....mine is the same. He constantly tells me he loves our life...I remain optimistic, but we have also had a conversation about adoption as well. I would love to give any child a safe,happy and loving home...but I guess we will cross that bridge when it comes to it I guess


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> So this time we decided to take a natural approach to assisted conception, i am lucky in the sense I am only on femara and metformin...no other treatments. Hmm am i rambling now LOL...sorry...hahah I hope my disclosure is helpful


It is difficult, but that is how im trying to look at it, Im only on fermara and metformin also. So far, I am responding. I have to find out about my progesterone levels tommorrow but im assuming they went up because my temps have gone up and stayed up. Now we just need time to make it work :winkwink:


----------



## MrsCompass

Did we hear back from Jam? I wonder if she got her BFP?????!!!!!!!


----------



## cooch

Good luck with it MrsC. My husband is constantly reminding me that we have agreat life. He does say the occasional thing that makes me think he is having a dig- but he's not, I'm just sensitive. Like when I asked what he wanted for his birthday he said 'you know what I want' (baby). That upset me. x


----------



## siblingwishes

CD's as of Jan 5 2012
s08 ..............................14
Chiles ...........................4
Charisse28 ...................32
Cridge ..........................14
LolaM ...........................27
Sibling Wishes ............... 26
Tiffany231......................25
Mommyagain ...................21
Mrscompass ....................18
Cooch.............................18
MK ............................... 17
Chook .......................... 16
Shareena ....................... 15
Jam................................27?***
Butterflysr........................24


----------



## siblingwishes

Well ladies I am BFN's all over the place! And feeling nothing at all, so I am 99.9% sure I am out this cycle.


----------



## s08

siblingwishes said:


> Well ladies I am BFN's all over the place! And feeling nothing at all, so I am 99.9% sure I am out this cycle.

I'm sorry...its so depressing to see the stark white on the test, isn't it? When do you expect AF?


----------



## Chiles

MrsCompass said:


> Hey Chilles - goodluck!!! Sounds like you have quite the combo of meds going. I have never heard of some them before. What are prednisone and flutamide for?
> 
> Fingerscrossed for u, girlie!!!
> 
> AFM, ladies ... I think Ovulation will be late. Still getting negative negative OPK (not that I trust them) BUT last night, as soon as I lay in bed, a ton of creamy CM came out (sorry tmi) that I had to get up again to change underwear. I have heard that creamy CM means the eggs are starting to ripen and ovulation is coming.
> 
> @MK - how are u doing? Are u on your TWW yet?


Prednisone-Steriod doc prescribed for my lining issue. What I read online is that it really helps with implantation.

Flumatide- anti-androgen to help bring down testoserone levels and even them out. Originally made for men with prostate cancer. My research states that it can cause birth defects if taken while pregnant. Just like femara. SCARY. It also prevents hair loss, and unwanted hair for women with pcos.This med do not suppose to be taken while ttc...My RE states it has a short half life and I will stop before ovulation. 

I hate ttc...why can't it just happen already


----------



## s08

AFM, I had my IUI yesterday. It went smoothly, and for some idiotic reason, I feel positive about things this month. I'm trying not to, but can't help it. I feel good about the timing of the IUI and our BD (as opposed to last month when I thought it was all off). Plus, (and I'm embarrassed to even write this) I saw a rainbow on the way to the IUI, which are good luck, right? I'm losing it completely. Ugh.

Regarding doing the deed on command, and trying to keep it sexy, I have no advice. Luckily, my hubby is good sport about it. He's even great about driving through terrible morning traffic to the clinic yesterday (with only 3 hours of sleep because he works nights) to make a "deposit" for the IUI...what a trooper he is. Like you ladies have said, I need to appreciate him and our marriage more.


----------



## siblingwishes

s08 said:


> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies I am BFN's all over the place! And feeling nothing at all, so I am 99.9% sure I am out this cycle.
> 
> I'm sorry...its so depressing to see the stark white on the test, isn't it? When do you expect AF?Click to expand...

I expect the ugly:witch:tomorrow or Saturday. I took my last Crinone last night and will not take it tonight. I heard it can delay AF which I don't want to do. Now I just want to move forward with this next cycle. We will do IUI this month so long as our file is in order (pray that the lab sent all of our results)

I am starting to get AF cramps a bit now, so I know she is coming!


----------



## cooch

siblingwishes said:


> CD's as of Jan 5 2012
> s08 ..............................14
> Chiles ...........................4
> Charisse28 ...................32
> Cridge ..........................14
> LolaM ...........................27
> Sibling Wishes ............... 26
> Tiffany231......................25
> Mommyagain ...................21
> Mrscompass ....................18
> Cooch.............................18
> MK ............................... 17
> Chook .......................... 16
> Shareena ....................... 15
> Jam................................27?***
> Butterflysr........................24

I'm added thank you. MrsC and I are both same cd


----------



## MrsCompass

@siblingwishes - goodluck on your next cycle and hopefully AF doesn't take her stoooopid sweet time so you can start fresh. 

@Cooch!!! Hey lady ... I noticed that too, but then I realized that your still ahead of me and Queen OV might be later than I expected. 

@S08 - fingers crossed and goodluck to you and DH!


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> Well ladies I am BFN's all over the place! And feeling nothing at all, so I am 99.9% sure I am out this cycle.



:hugs:


----------



## siblingwishes

s08 said:


> AFM, I had my IUI yesterday. It went smoothly, and for some idiotic reason, I feel positive about things this month. I'm trying not to, but can't help it. I feel good about the timing of the IUI and our BD (as opposed to last month when I thought it was all off). Plus, (and I'm embarrassed to even write this) I saw a rainbow on the way to the IUI, which are good luck, right? I'm losing it completely. Ugh.
> 
> Regarding doing the deed on command, and trying to keep it sexy, I have no advice. Luckily, my hubby is good sport about it. He's even great about driving through terrible morning traffic to the clinic yesterday (with only 3 hours of sleep because he works nights) to make a "deposit" for the IUI...what a trooper he is. Like you ladies have said, I need to appreciate him and our marriage more.

Well I hope everything went great! Do you know where your follies were at? How many and at what size?


----------



## MKHewson

I may asked to be cycled monitored again next month if I get a bfn, just to see. I am a little concerned not taking my proper dose of Met last week did not ehlp me out at all. hmmm I guess I should just wait and see.:blush:


----------



## Chook

Just dropping in to say hi and checking how you ladies are going. Good luck to you all and fingers crossed! We are taking a break from fermara this month and so far I haven't ovulated. Take care and hoping to see some bfp very soon xox


----------



## s08

siblingwishes said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, I had my IUI yesterday. It went smoothly, and for some idiotic reason, I feel positive about things this month. I'm trying not to, but can't help it. I feel good about the timing of the IUI and our BD (as opposed to last month when I thought it was all off). Plus, (and I'm embarrassed to even write this) I saw a rainbow on the way to the IUI, which are good luck, right? I'm losing it completely. Ugh.
> 
> Regarding doing the deed on command, and trying to keep it sexy, I have no advice. Luckily, my hubby is good sport about it. He's even great about driving through terrible morning traffic to the clinic yesterday (with only 3 hours of sleep because he works nights) to make a "deposit" for the IUI...what a trooper he is. Like you ladies have said, I need to appreciate him and our marriage more.
> 
> Well I hope everything went great! Do you know where your follies were at? How many and at what size?Click to expand...

Thanks for the support.

No, I don't know my numbers this month. My RE only monitored me the first cycle on femara because I already ovulate well on my own every month and I reacted well to the femara. The first month on this med, I had the following numbers on CD 11 (about 2 days before ovulation):
Left side: 1 @ 22 mm, 2 @ 15 mm
Rigth side: 1 @ 13 mm and 1 @ 11 mm
Uterine lining: 8.3

I don't even do trigger shots; I just wait until I get a smiley on my OPK and then go in 24-36 hours later for the IUI. If we're unsuccessful again, maybe we'll be switching up the protocol.


----------



## Charisse28

Hi ladies,

I'm CD30 today,

I tested a couple of days ago, today is 14dpo and 15dptrigger and still no AF but started getting major cramps today and (sorry tmi) decided to put on a pad just in case. She still has not shown but I ran out of hpts so I won't be testing anymore. Currently just waiting for AF and then going on a 2 month break.


----------



## Chiles

Charisse28 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm CD30 today,
> 
> I tested a couple of days ago, today is 14dpo and 15dptrigger and still no AF but started getting major cramps today and (sorry tmi) decided to put on a pad just in case. She still has not shown but I ran out of hpts so I won't be testing anymore. Currently just waiting for AF and then going on a 2 month break.

I Miss you!!!!! And when you leave I am really going to miss you!!!!:hugs:


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> MrsC, sounds like you have an amazing hubby.....mine is the same. He constantly tells me he loves our life...I remain optimistic, but we have also had a conversation about adoption as well. I would love to give any child a safe,happy and loving home...but I guess we will cross that bridge when it comes to it I guess


We have looked into adoption but unless they start giving babies away for free at the Walmart, its not looking like an option for us. We have also looked into fostering. We shall see what happens. Perhaps this summer we will get our names out there!


----------



## Chiles

LolaM said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> MrsC, sounds like you have an amazing hubby.....mine is the same. He constantly tells me he loves our life...I remain optimistic, but we have also had a conversation about adoption as well. I would love to give any child a safe,happy and loving home...but I guess we will cross that bridge when it comes to it I guess
> 
> 
> We have looked into adoption but unless they start giving babies away for free at the Walmart, its not looking like an option for us. We have also looked into fostering. We shall see what happens. Perhaps this summer we will get our names out there!Click to expand...

We are looking into adoption as well, we still want our own. But one more month of ttc and then we are going on a LONG break. We have orientation on the 23rd ir 25th for adoption. I want a girl under 8 years old. 

Don't get me wrong, I still want my own. And our social worker said that we can go head and start the process and we will already have that out the way when we are ready. The adoption process is long enough. So why not start early. We are adopting through our state. And whether we have kids or not. I still want to adopt.


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks MK!! He truly is amazing ... But I think any man who is going through this with us and are supportive of us are very one of a kind. Imagine having to put up with our hormones month after months?! Lol! Cheers to our significant other.


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Thanks MK!! He truly is amazing ... But I think any man who is going through this with us and are supportive of us are very one of a kind. Imagine having to put up with our hormones month after months?! Lol! Cheers to our significant other.

Amen to that


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> We are looking into adoption as well, we still want our own. But one more month of ttc and then we are going on a LONG break. We have orientation on the 23rd ir 25th for adoption. I want a girl under 8 years old.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I still want my own. And our social worker said that we can go head and start the process and we will already have that out the way when we are ready. The adoption process is long enough. So why not start early. We are adopting through our state. And whether we have kids or not. I still want to adopt.


I always wanted to foster and/or adopt. I dont think we have a state adoption agency here, at least, I havent found one. I would be happy either way, I just so wanted my husband to have a child of his own, he doesnt care either way.


----------



## Chiles

LolaM said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> We are looking into adoption as well, we still want our own. But one more month of ttc and then we are going on a LONG break. We have orientation on the 23rd ir 25th for adoption. I want a girl under 8 years old.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, I still want my own. And our social worker said that we can go head and start the process and we will already have that out the way when we are ready. The adoption process is long enough. So why not start early. We are adopting through our state. And whether we have kids or not. I still want to adopt.
> 
> 
> I always wanted to foster and/or adopt. I dont think we have a state adoption agency here, at least, I havent found one. I would be happy either way, I just so wanted my husband to have a child of his own, he doesnt care either way.Click to expand...

There is one in every state for the USA. Visit www.adoptuskids.org they even have photolistings.


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> There is one in every state for the USA. Visit www.adoptuskids.org they even have photolistings.


wow-thanks. I'll look it over with the hubs.


----------



## Chiles

You are welcome.


----------



## MrsCompass

So, ladies ... we were a success with :sex: last night (sorry if TMI). DH had a frustrating day at work and needed a glass of wine and an extra glass for that little umph. And I guess, he needed to release frustration. :haha:


----------



## MKHewson

LOL DH and I gave her one more go for the cycle...lol. So I am taking today as the beginning of my 2ww. I am reading the third book of the hunger games, and I was up so late LOL. Now I am so sleepy:coffee: I am going to my best buds house tonight to hang out and relax.


----------



## jchic

Hi All, can I join? I am on CD3 today and just started my 2nd cycle with Femara (this one will be coupled with an IUI). I was going to go unmedicated this cycle, but chose against it!

I have a quick question - I think the Femara gave me a small cyst on my left side. I am not in pain, but its a bit uncomfortable. Will this 2nd cycle make it go away? When I went in for my follie check last cycle, I had 3 strong follies (2 on my left side, one on my right) and the nurse was certain I would release from my left side. I should also point out that its just a bit uncomfortable sometimes, not like consistent. 

Thoughts?


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi JChic! Welcome :hugs:

This cycle is also my second cycle on femara, so, I'm a newbie in the femara world. I'm sorry I can't help with the cyst. But I'm sure one of the ladies here can help. 

I'm interested in following your cycle with the femara and IUI. I might do femara+hcg trigger shot+IUI next cycle if I'm not successful in this one. 

Are you being monitored? Do you know how many follies you are starting with?


----------



## jchic

Hi Mrs :)

I go in for a follie u/s anywhere between cd10-12. This cycle, I have to go in on cd9 due to some scheduling conflicts. Last cycle I had 3 follies on CD10 (2.0, 1.9 and 1.7) and I ovulated on CD16. 
I am nervous for my first IUI. I never realized it had to be timed so perfectly! Talk about stress. 
I heard that cysts are pretty common and they usually go away on their own, so heres hoping!


----------



## siblingwishes

Welcome JChic!

CD's as of Jan 6 2012
s08 ..............................15
Chiles ...........................5
Charisse28 ...................31
Cridge ..........................15
LolaM ...........................28
Sibling Wishes ............... 27
Tiffany231......................26
Mommyagain ...................22
Mrscompass ....................19
Cooch.............................19
MK ............................... 18
Chook .......................... 17
Shareena ....................... 16
Jam................................28?***
Butterflysr........................25
JChic...............................3


----------



## MrsCompass

jchic said:


> Hi Mrs :)
> 
> I go in for a follie u/s anywhere between cd10-12. This cycle, I have to go in on cd9 due to some scheduling conflicts. Last cycle I had 3 follies on CD10 (2.0, 1.9 and 1.7) and I ovulated on CD16.
> I am nervous for my first IUI. I never realized it had to be timed so perfectly! Talk about stress.
> I heard that cysts are pretty common and they usually go away on their own, so heres hoping!

Yes, I've heard!!! One of the ladies here (Shareena) did IUI as well. When I'm ready, I'm going to be picking both of your brains regarding timing. Lol! I have an appointment with our Doctor next Monday (16th of Jan) to discuss IUI. Let's see what she says. 

Have you discussed your timing/schedule? How is it going to be?


----------



## jchic

I was told by my doc to call when I get a +opk and come in the next AM. So DH and I are going to BD every day until I get that +opk - then skip that day and the next am is the IUI. Then we will BD again for insurance :)

I use the CBFM as well, so I will use the OPKS to confirm what bbt and cbfm tell me :) I hope it does the trick!


----------



## siblingwishes

MrsCompass said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mrs :)
> 
> I go in for a follie u/s anywhere between cd10-12. This cycle, I have to go in on cd9 due to some scheduling conflicts. Last cycle I had 3 follies on CD10 (2.0, 1.9 and 1.7) and I ovulated on CD16.
> I am nervous for my first IUI. I never realized it had to be timed so perfectly! Talk about stress.
> I heard that cysts are pretty common and they usually go away on their own, so heres hoping!
> 
> Yes, I've heard!!! One of the ladies here (Shareena) did IUI as well. When I'm ready, I'm going to be picking both of your brains regarding timing. Lol! I have an appointment with our Doctor next Monday (16th of Jan) to discuss IUI. Let's see what she says.
> 
> Have you discussed your timing/schedule? How is it going to be?Click to expand...

My schedule looks like this:
Femara 5 mg CD 3-7
Follie Scan CD 11
Trigger with Ovidrel if follies are big enough (say Night of CD12)
IUI morning of CD14
Start Crinone night of CD14

It all depends on what size your follies are at...but the IUI is usually 36 hrs post trigger.


----------



## jchic

Sibling, looks like you have it totally on point!

This is my schedule:

Femara 2.5 CD3-5
Follie Scan CD9
IUI AM after +OPK

I am supposed to do Femara CD3-7 but I think I have a cyst on my left side, so when i called doc they said to stop after CD5 and they will see everything on CD9 at the scan.


----------



## s08

jchic said:


> I was told by my doc to call when I get a +opk and come in the next AM. So DH and I are going to BD every day until I get that +opk - then skip that day and the next am is the IUI. Then we will BD again for insurance :)
> 
> I use the CBFM as well, so I will use the OPKS to confirm what bbt and cbfm tell me :) I hope it does the trick!

That is my protocol as well! I just had my second IUI on Wednesday (3rd month on Femara). I went in the morning after my positive OPK. We also did the same thing as you regarding BD. My DH's numbers were about the same when we abstained 1.5 days before the IUI this month as compared to when we abstained 2.5 days last month, so I felt better about the 1.5 day plan. 

I see in your ticker you have been TTC since August 2011. Do you mind me asking why you're already turning to IUI? 

And by the way, its such a simple procedure. Good luck this month!!!


----------



## jchic

Hi S08! Both DH and I checked out completely fine, but my thyroid seemed to be the issue (which I am on meds for now). We were NTNP for 2 months prior to that, so my obgyn suggested that IUI would give us a "head start".


----------



## LolaM

jchic said:


> Hi All, can I join? I am on CD3 today and just started my 2nd cycle with Femara (this one will be coupled with an IUI). I was going to go unmedicated this cycle, but chose against it!
> 
> I have a quick question - I think the Femara gave me a small cyst on my left side. I am not in pain, but its a bit uncomfortable. Will this 2nd cycle make it go away? When I went in for my follie check last cycle, I had 3 strong follies (2 on my left side, one on my right) and the nurse was certain I would release from my left side. I should also point out that its just a bit uncomfortable sometimes, not like consistent.
> 
> Thoughts?

Welcome!:hi: I had 2 follicles on the left and one on the right but the bastaaads went into stealth mode and hid from the :spermy: and my temp dropped today so I am waiting for :witch: to come and then I have to pick up my prescription for my 2nd cycle of femara! 
I am in a rrrrotten mood today. I am currently watching A Baby Story and it is SSSSSERIOUSLY ticking me off today...Im in a "who cares" and "get over it already" mood. EESH!


----------



## LolaM

:happydance: Ok, so I just called and got my progresterone results. In Nov it was 5.7 (on clomid) and this cycle it was 23.7 (on Fermara and Metformin)! The Dr hasnt looked at the results yet but will call if he needs to see me, otherwise, we carry on as we have been!:thumbup:


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks for sharing your protocols, ladies. 

Sorry, S8 & Siblingwishes, I totally forgot you did IUI, too. This is interesting. 
Keep 'em coming, I love learning from all of you. 

Mind me asking what your DH's count was?


----------



## Chiles

LolaM said:


> :happydance: Ok, so I just called and got my progresterone results. In Nov it was 5.7 (on clomid) and this cycle it was 23.7 (on Fermara and Metformin)! The Dr hasnt looked at the results yet but will call if he needs to see me, otherwise, we carry on as we have been!:thumbup:

Great news!!!!


----------



## siblingwishes

MrsCompass said:


> Thanks for sharing your protocols, ladies.
> 
> Sorry, S8 & Siblingwishes, I totally forgot you did IUI, too. This is interesting.
> Keep 'em coming, I love learning from all of you.
> 
> Mind me asking what your DH's count was?

Well, for December we had our IUI cancelled, and just did timed intercourse with monitoring. This month will be our first IUI. DH's SE was normal though.


----------



## s08

MrsCompass said:


> Thanks for sharing your protocols, ladies.
> 
> Sorry, S8 & Siblingwishes, I totally forgot you did IUI, too. This is interesting.
> Keep 'em coming, I love learning from all of you.
> 
> Mind me asking what your DH's count was?

I'd have to check at home for the precise numbers, but this is what I remember off the top of my head. This month (1.5 days abstinence), he had just over 100 million pre-wash (can't recall the other numbers). Post-wash was like 36 million (with 10 million being normal). I think last month (with 2.5 days abstinence) he might have been closer to 45 million post-wash. The IUI nurse was happy with those numbers. 

Yet again, they've always been happy with any of our test results...and it still doesn't happen. I think I'm just a little down today, as another friend announced a pregnancy. They just got back from their honeymoon...typical. I guess I shouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Jam1981

Hi everyone!!

Just wanted to give you all an up-date on things. I continued with the pregnancy tests all week and they stayed positive. Called my fertility clinic who had me come in for a blood test today and they called me with the result this afternoon...HCG level of 380 so they're pretty sure I am pregnant! Can't believe it! Just praying it sticks as I know its early days. Thanks for your support this month and I really hope you are all successful very soon!!
Jam x x


----------



## Cridge

Hi girls! I'm having a hard time keeping up with the activity of this thread so sorry for the general shout-out. :hi:

Jam - CONGRATULATIONS!! :dance: So excited for you!! Can you remind us all what your protocol was. First cycle on femara??

Welcome jchic! I wouldn't be too concerned about the cyst - it should go away on it's own. I have noticed that I think I get more cysts from femara. I have polycystic ovaries, so more cysts isn't really what I'm looking for. They go away though so I don't think you need to worry.

MK - I read the 3 Hunger Games books in 3 days straight! I couldn't put them down. So excited for the upcoming movie!!

I ended up taking 2 more days of 12.5mg just for kicks. I'm hoping it helps me pull out an ovulation this month, but I'm not too hopeful. I'm trying to just sit back and not think about this cycle and hopefully move on to gonal-f next cycle. crossing my fingers dh goes with that plan.

I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## MrsCompass

Jam1981 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Just wanted to give you all an up-date on things. I continued with the pregnancy tests all week and they stayed positive. Called my fertility clinic who had me come in for a blood test today and they called me with the result this afternoon...HCG level of 380 so they're pretty sure I am pregnant! Can't believe it! Just praying it sticks as I know its early days. Thanks for your support this month and I really hope you are all successful very soon!!
> Jam x x

WOW!!! Congrats Jam!!! Hopefully, your goodluck will rub in on us and throw some babydust our way!! Congrats!!! You're our first BFP on this thread. I'm sure, we will all follow your foot steps. Congrats again to you and your DH! :hugs:


----------



## Chook

Congratulations jam!!! The start of many bfp's to come on this thread. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xox


----------



## MrsCompass

Jam - I forgot to ask ... did you do something different on this cycle than your previous ones? What was the secret? Lols.


----------



## MKHewson

Jam1981 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Just wanted to give you all an up-date on things. I continued with the pregnancy tests all week and they stayed positive. Called my fertility clinic who had me come in for a blood test today and they called me with the result this afternoon...HCG level of 380 so they're pretty sure I am pregnant! Can't believe it! Just praying it sticks as I know its early days. Thanks for your support this month and I really hope you are all successful very soon!!
> Jam x x

OMG Jam so excited....I am keeping my fingers, toes, legs eyes even crossed LMAO.


----------



## MKHewson

Cridge said:


> Hi girls! I'm having a hard time keeping up with the activity of this thread so sorry for the general shout-out. :hi:
> 
> Jam - CONGRATULATIONS!! :dance: So excited for you!! Can you remind us all what your protocol was. First cycle on femara??
> 
> Welcome jchic! I wouldn't be too concerned about the cyst - it should go away on it's own.  I have noticed that I think I get more cysts from femara. I have polycystic ovaries, so more cysts isn't really what I'm looking for. They go away though so I don't think you need to worry.
> 
> MK - I read the 3 Hunger Games books in 3 days straight! I couldn't put them down. So excited for the upcoming movie!!
> 
> I ended up taking 2 more days of 12.5mg just for kicks. I'm hoping it helps me pull out an ovulation this month, but I'm not too hopeful. I'm trying to just sit back and not think about this cycle and hopefully move on to gonal-f next cycle. crossing my fingers dh goes with that plan.
> 
> I hope you all have a great day!

How are they timing your fermara, I take 7.5 mg day 4-8, yours seem different?


----------



## LolaM

Jam1981 said:


> Hi everyone!!
> 
> Just wanted to give you all an up-date on things. I continued with the pregnancy tests all week and they stayed positive. Called my fertility clinic who had me come in for a blood test today and they called me with the result this afternoon...HCG level of 380 so they're pretty sure I am pregnant! Can't believe it! Just praying it sticks as I know its early days. Thanks for your support this month and I really hope you are all successful very soon!!
> Jam x x

:hugs::happydance::yipee::headspin::bunny:


----------



## Shareena

Hello Ladies,

Congratz Jam! Wish you a happy and healthy nine months.

Good luck to the TWW and the ones who are waiting to ovulating.

AFM: I don't even know if I ovulated yet or not since i am not temping or monitoring this cycle. However, I am seeing my FS on monday to discuss our plans for next cycle. I hope all goes well. This cycle I just want to know if i ovulate on my own or not.


----------



## Cridge

MK - This cycle I took 10mg days 3-7. I had an u/s on CD12 and I wasn't responding at all. The tech said if she had to guess, she would have thought I was on CD6. I had some extra femara tucked away in a cabinet, so I gulped down 1/2 of what I had (12.5mg) on CD12 and another 12.5mg on CD13. Totally not what the doctor ordered, but I figured what did I have to lose? Especially if my body looked like I was on CD6 and I'm usually still taking femara then. So, I played doctor on myself. :haha:

I've been wondering why they have us take meds for 5 days. It seems like doctors do it differently ... days 3-7, 4-8, 5-9, all in one day..??? From what I've researched on femara, it seems to make more sense to take a higher dose all in one day closer to the start of your cycle, but most docs recommend taking it for 5 days. I wonder why that is. If I were a doctor.... haha. Anyway, I think taking it days 4-8 is pretty normal, but what I've typically seen is days 3-7, which is what I did this cycle with the exception of my little cheat on days 12 and 13.

:)


----------



## Jam1981

Hey guys

thanks so much for all your good wishes. This was my first femara cycle - 2.5mg daily CD2-6 and then HCG injection on CD 13. I had very irregular cycles (PCOS) and had no idea when or if I was ovulating before this. I know I've been particularly lucky to have a bfp on this first femara cycle and I am very grateful!


----------



## Chiles

Jam1981 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> thanks so much for all your good wishes. This was my first femara cycle - 2.5mg daily CD2-6 and then HCG injection on CD 13. I had very irregular cycles (PCOS) and had no idea when or if I was ovulating before this. I know I've been particularly lucky to have a bfp on this first femara cycle and I am very grateful!

Congrats on your BFP!!!!!!!! Sticky Vibes


----------



## MrsCompass

Jam1981 said:


> Hey guys
> 
> thanks so much for all your good wishes. This was my first femara cycle - 2.5mg daily CD2-6 and then HCG injection on CD 13. I had very irregular cycles (PCOS) and had no idea when or if I was ovulating before this. I know I've been particularly lucky to have a bfp on this first femara cycle and I am very grateful!

What was your bedding strategy? everyday, every other day?


----------



## MrsCompass

Shareena said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Congratz Jam! Wish you a happy and healthy nine months.
> 
> Good luck to the TWW and the ones who are waiting to ovulating.
> 
> AFM: I don't even know if I ovulated yet or not since i am not temping or monitoring this cycle. However, I am seeing my FS on monday to discuss our plans for next cycle. I hope all goes well. This cycle I just want to know if i ovulate on my own or not.


Shareena, you and I are on the same boat. Today is supposed to be my ovulation day but it doesn't feel like it. No CM. No positive OPK's. Nothing. Monday, I'm supposed to see my clinic too to check progesterone level. I might ask them to do a scan to see if I ovulated or not. They were closed over the holidays.


----------



## Chiles

Well Ladies, I start my Femara today!!!! can't help but be excited!!! Yet again!!!


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> Well Ladies, I start my Femara today!!!! can't help but be excited!!! Yet again!!!



:dust:


----------



## Chiles

LolaM said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Well Ladies, I start my Femara today!!!! can't help but be excited!!! Yet again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Are you testing tomorrow friend?


----------



## s08

Chiles said:


> Well Ladies, I start my Femara today!!!! can't help but be excited!!! Yet again!!!

Good luck, Chiles! I love the first half of the cycle...so much optimism.


----------



## s08

This is totally random, but I just cried sitting at my desk at work (good tears). My mother-in-law sent me flowers. I talked to her on the phone last night about something else (yes, I talk to my mil on the phone once in a while), and it came out that we've been struggling TTC. The note of the flowers just said that she knew our worries would work out. I feel blessed to have such great family and in laws...especially when you read the horror stories on here about family. Reminds me how much I have to appreciate.


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Well Ladies, I start my Femara today!!!! can't help but be excited!!! Yet again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you testing tomorrow friend?Click to expand...

No, I feel AF coming any minute now and my temperature dropped this morning :nope:


----------



## Chiles

Oh no, I hope that Bii....I mean Witch stay away. FX for you.


----------



## LolaM

s08 said:


> This is totally random, but I just cried sitting at my desk at work (good tears). My mother-in-law sent me flowers. I talked to her on the phone last night about something else (yes, I talk to my mil on the phone once in a while), and it came out that we've been struggling TTC. The note of the flowers just said that she knew our worries would work out. I feel blessed to have such great family and in laws...especially when you read the horror stories on here about family. Reminds me how much I have to appreciate.


AAAWWWW.....:flower:I have great in-laws but this isnt something we are sharing, the sister in law is a fertile myrtle and I dont need her opinions on my useless reproductive organs, as helpful as im sure she thinks she would be. But i do have to tell you, my mom gave my cousin the what fors when she was complaining about being uncomforable and miserable because she is due in a few weeks!


----------



## s08

LolaM said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> This is totally random, but I just cried sitting at my desk at work (good tears). My mother-in-law sent me flowers. I talked to her on the phone last night about something else (yes, I talk to my mil on the phone once in a while), and it came out that we've been struggling TTC. The note of the flowers just said that she knew our worries would work out. I feel blessed to have such great family and in laws...especially when you read the horror stories on here about family. Reminds me how much I have to appreciate.
> 
> 
> AAAWWWW.....:flower:I have great in-laws but this isnt something we are sharing, the sister in law is a fertile myrtle and I dont need her opinions on my useless reproductive organs, as helpful as im sure she thinks she would be. But i do have to tell you, my mom gave my cousin the what fors when she was complaining about being uncomforable and miserable because she is due in a few weeks!Click to expand...

Good for your mom! Gotta love mama bear...even when her children are grown. I guess I'm fortunate that my sister-in-law and brother-in-law are unmarried, and I don't think they'll be having children any time soon. 

Luckily, my mom is super sympathetic. I don't share a whole lot (just opened up to her actually), but she struggled to conceive for about 13 years. They finally adopted my brother after trying for about 7 years and then had a 40-week stillborn baby 3 years after that (with a few early m/c along the way). She had me at age 37 with no assistance...I like to call myself a miracle. haha. She had done a ton of investigations (a lap did find a little endo), but was mostly unexplained (like us) the whole time. So she gets that infertility sucks!


----------



## LolaM

s08 said:


> Good for your mom! Gotta love mama bear...even when her children are grown. I guess I'm fortunate that my sister-in-law and brother-in-law are unmarried, and I don't think they'll be having children any time soon.
> 
> Luckily, my mom is super sympathetic. I don't share a whole lot (just opened up to her actually), but she struggled to conceive for about 13 years. They finally adopted my brother after trying for about 7 years and then had a 40-week stillborn baby 3 years after that (with a few early m/c along the way). She had me at age 37 with no assistance...I like to call myself a miracle. haha. She had done a ton of investigations (a lap did find a little endo), but was mostly unexplained (like us) the whole time. So she gets that infertility sucks!

My mom had several miscarriages and still births between my older brother and sister and then she had a total hysterectomy. Cut to 20 years later when she got me, I was a Foster Child and we kind of adopted each other. She is very sick now and has been asking me about grand children since the first time I uttered my hubs name.


----------



## LolaM

its late and I cant sleep...Ive had mild *warning* cramps on and off all day but still no AF...my ticker is not correct, Ill have to change that when she shows up:growlmad:


----------



## cooch

Does anyone else seem to get crampy back ache 8dpo??? As in you can feel the cramps for AF starting early??


----------



## LolaM

cooch said:


> Does anyone else seem to get crampy back ache 8dpo??? As in you can feel the cramps for AF starting early??


I did once, a couple months ago. I had cramps mid-cycle for about a week, I kept expecting AF everytime I went to the RR but nothing. Weird. But no, I dont usualy get them until the day of or the day before AF


----------



## Shareena

Hello ladies,

Cridge- our bodies are so weird. You had a perfect last cycle and maybe you are going to ovulate late this cycle. I am just wondering is it safe to take so much femara at one time ..sorry just confused. Good luck!

Mrs.C - Last night i had painful bbs and woke up with tons of cm. I think my body is gearing up to ovulate. Last cycle i ovulated on cd15 but it will be worth it even if i ovulate late right. Anyway, I am looking forward to the next cycle and hopefully she will up my dose to mg. I am also getting constant cramps. Since i had my OD my body is reacting differently or maybe I am not used to my body working right. Who knows! 

Good luck girls...since we already have one bfp hope to see more on the way :)


----------



## cooch

Shareena said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Cridge- our bodies are so weird. You had a perfect last cycle and maybe you are going to ovulate late this cycle. I am just wondering is it safe to take so much femara at one time ..sorry just confused. Good luck!
> 
> Mrs.C - Last night i had painful bbs and woke up with tons of cm. I think my body is gearing up to ovulate. Last cycle i ovulated on cd15 but it will be worth it even if i ovulate late right. Anyway, I am looking forward to the next cycle and hopefully she will up my dose to mg. I am also getting constant cramps. Since i had my OD my body is reacting differently or maybe I am not used to my body working right. Who knows!
> 
> Good luck girls...since we already have one bfp hope to see more on the way :)

Hi,
I take 4 Femara on CD3 works out at 10mg(or some other kinda measure). It is safe but can give major headaches. xx


----------



## cooch

Congrats Jam xx


----------



## Cridge

Hi Shareena! I think it's safe. Femara has such a short half-life and I've read of some women being prescribed 12.5mg for 5 days in a row (you don't see it very often at all, but I've seen it. My doc even said we could go up that high). I knew the 10mg was completely out of my system before I took 2 more days of 12.5, so I'm not worried.

I'm actually starting to see some cf, so I have no regrets at all! I think it's helping me and I'm hoping to actually ovulate this cycle! We'll see...


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies :) 

Well I am on cd 5 :) sorry to confuse anyone....I confused myself lol. I started femara on cd 4 (oopps) and I am just going to continue my regimen until cd 12. 

I am going to my little cousin baby shower tomorrow. It really don't bother me, except I wish it was me...Hopefully it soon will be. I have an u/s appointment this upcoming week and I hope I will get to trigger and IUI this cycle. I am praying this our month!!!!! Well GL ladies :dust:


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Hi Shareena! I think it's safe. Femara has such a short half-life and I've read of some women being prescribed 12.5mg for 5 days in a row (you don't see it very often at all, but I've seen it. My doc even said we could go up that high). I knew the 10mg was completely out of my system before I took 2 more days of 12.5, so I'm not worried.
> 
> I'm actually starting to see some cf, so I have no regrets at all! I think it's helping me and I'm hoping to actually ovulate this cycle! We'll see...


Well, I'm here now so everyone ELSE can start getting preg, maybe this month will be your lucky month!


----------



## Chiles

Lola did you get your :bfp: ?


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> Lola did you get your :bfp: ?

no, i didnt just get a :bfn: I got a HAIL NO! AF showed her azz this afternoon! :shrug:


----------



## Chiles

LolaM said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Lola did you get your :bfp: ?
> 
> no, i didnt just get a :bfn: I got a HAIL NO! AF showed her azz this afternoon! :shrug:Click to expand...

Sorry friend....:hugs: maybe next month.

You are so silly. I think our personalites are so much alike lol


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> Sorry friend....:hugs: maybe next month.
> 
> You are so silly. I think our personalites are so much alike lol



yeah, its ok. Im bummed but I feel hopeful for the first time. I had the expected response and my progesterone is where it should be...2012 is going to be my year!


----------



## Charisse28

AF should be here full force in the next couple of days so I guess I have a 16-17 day LP on Femara. Good Luck to all you ladies to get your bfps in the next couple of months!


----------



## LolaM

Charisse28 said:


> AF should be here full force in the next couple of days so I guess I have a 16-17 day LP on Femara. Good Luck to all you ladies to get your bfps in the next couple of months!



sorry :hug:


----------



## siblingwishes

Well AF is here with a vengeance for me as well! On to round two, ding ding!


----------



## siblingwishes

CD's as of Jan 8 2012
s08 ..............................17
Chiles ...........................7
Charisse28 .....................1
Cridge ..........................17
LolaM ...........................2
Sibling Wishes ............... 1
Tiffany231......................28
Mommyagain ...................24
Mrscompass ....................21
Cooch.............................21
MK ............................... 20
Chook .......................... 19
Shareena ....................... 18
Jam................................BFP
Butterflysr........................27
JChic...............................5


----------



## Cridge

LolaM said:


> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> Hi Shareena! I think it's safe. Femara has such a short half-life and I've read of some women being prescribed 12.5mg for 5 days in a row (you don't see it very often at all, but I've seen it. My doc even said we could go up that high). I knew the 10mg was completely out of my system before I took 2 more days of 12.5, so I'm not worried.
> 
> I'm actually starting to see some cf, so I have no regrets at all! I think it's helping me and I'm hoping to actually ovulate this cycle! We'll see...
> 
> 
> Well, I'm here now so everyone ELSE can start getting preg, maybe this month will be your lucky month!Click to expand...

Thanks Lola! Although I do believe I hold the record for wasting away while people get pregnant around me. ;) Fx'd this will be your month! What's your protocol this cycle?


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Thanks Lola! Although I do believe I hold the record for wasting away while people get pregnant around me. ;) Fx'd this will be your month! What's your protocol this cycle?


Same as last month. 1000 mg metformin, 5 mg letrozole and prenatal vitamins, which I have now been taking for 1 year. Every month i think ill stop taking them, and every month, i just keep going.


----------



## Charisse28

Today is CD1 for me, I had a 16day LP.:(


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> Well AF is here with a vengeance for me as well! On to round two, ding ding!


Yeah, I'd been on BCP for 10 years and am just this month having a "normal" cycle, BCP really messed up my hormonies! Im not used to this!:wacko:


----------



## Chiles

Virtual prenatal vitamen toast lol. I am so tired of these pills, I am taking like 10, or 11 pills this cycle. I should sound like a morrocan when I walk lol


----------



## cooch

Anyone on HCG injections??? If you are, are you finding yourself over emotional? I have cried just about every day since ovulation, I'm really struggling this month. Everything is making me cry. Oh and SIL is due within the next 2 weeks which I have still not accepted, and will definitely struggle to. Still won't see her or offspring for months


----------



## sugarpuff

i just want to say hi and wondered if i could join you all this month ? i'm currently 14dpo, due on tomorrow, the all to familiar horrible cramps have hit (along with the negative hpt this morning :( ) and so i fully expect to wake up to AF tomorrow - cd2 i shall be taking letrozole on an unmonitored cycle. i took letrozole the month i got pregnant with my daughter but that was a monitored cycle and it was immediately post surgery to remove endo so i don't hold out quite as much hope this time around, we'll see ! xx


----------



## MrsCompass

CD's as of Jan 8 2012
s08 ..............................17
Chiles ...........................7
Charisse28 ....................1
Cridge ..........................17
LolaM ...........................2
Sibling Wishes ............... 1
Tiffany231......................28
Mommyagain ...................24
Mrscompass ....................21
Cooch.............................21
MK ............................... 20
Chook .......................... 19
Shareena ....................... 18
Jam................................BFP
Butterflysr........................27
JChic...............................5
Sugarpuff ........................14DPO

I LOVE that the list is getting longer!!!


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> CD's as of Jan 8 2012
> s08 ..............................17
> Chiles ...........................7
> Charisse28 ....................1
> Cridge ..........................17
> LolaM ...........................2
> Sibling Wishes ............... 1
> Tiffany231......................28
> Mommyagain ...................24
> Mrscompass ....................21
> Cooch.............................21
> MK ............................... 20
> Chook .......................... 19
> Shareena ....................... 18
> Jam................................BFP
> Butterflysr........................27
> JChic...............................5
> Sugarpuff ........................14DPO
> 
> I LOVE that the list is getting longer!!!

Thanks for putting an update list together. I am feeling good, nothing either way. It was weird not being monitored this month. I have to say I was not missing the internal US lol. I hope you all had great weekend.


----------



## MrsCompass

Yes, Siblingwishes did a good job tracking everyone and updated the list for us. I just added Sugarpuff :) Thanks for the update, Siblingwishes!!!

I posted another thread asking the other ladies to have a look at my chart. I don't know if I ovulated or not. I guess I have to wait a few more days to confirm the 3 over 6 rules. 

What do you think ladies? Please take a peak at my chart, do you think I ovulated on CD#20?


----------



## Chiles

sugarpuff said:


> i just want to say hi and wondered if i could join you all this month ? i'm currently 14dpo, due on tomorrow, the all to familiar horrible cramps have hit (along with the negative hpt this morning :( ) and so i fully expect to wake up to AF tomorrow - cd2 i shall be taking letrozole on an unmonitored cycle. i took letrozole the month i got pregnant with my daughter but that was a monitored cycle and it was immediately post surgery to remove endo so i don't hold out quite as much hope this time around, we'll see ! xx

Welcome Back!

We are glad to have you. Looking forward to seeing your posts while you are ttc #2 using the same drug that got you your first baby. :dust:


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> Virtual prenatal vitamen toast lol. I am so tired of these pills, I am taking like 10, or 11 pills this cycle. I should sound like a morrocan when I walk lol

:wine:


----------



## Chiles

That is cute lol :wine:


----------



## Shareena

welcome sugarpuff,

I hope femara is still your miracle drug :) Good luck.

I am so sorry about the BFN Lola :( . Maybe this is your cycle.

Chiles- I hope this cycle and plan will work for you. I feel the same with taking the meds. I want my BFP and be off these crazy pills.

Mrs.C - Sorry I don't know much about reading charts because I don't temp myself. Since I usually get monitored at the clinic i just stick to that. 

There are alot of us close in our cycles.

Cridge, I am happy letrozole is already showing good signs. I was only on 2.5mg for five days so extremely low dose and it gave headaches. I am just glad you are taking it well.

AFM:I am having cramps for the last couple of days :S. I don't know what's going on. Anyways, just looking forward to my appt with FS tomorrow for the next plan. You know it's funny that I look at the cycle day list to figure out what day i am on. :D Thank you for updating Sibling and Mrs.C.


----------



## s08

Can I ask you ladies an un-femara related question? I am 4 dpiui and 3 or 4 dpo and have a horrible cold. What are your thoughts of taking DayQuil or other cold meds during the tww? Should I maybe just get some tylenon since its safe during pregnancy? Thoughts?


----------



## Chiles

s08 said:


> Can I ask you ladies an un-femara related question? I am 4 dpiui and 3 or 4 dpo and have a horrible cold. What are your thoughts of taking DayQuil or other cold meds during the tww? Should I maybe just get some tylenon since its safe during pregnancy? Thoughts?

I was told after ovulation only take drugs that are safe for pregnancy soooo I would say tylenol.


----------



## LolaM

Shareena said:


> I am so sorry about the BFN Lola :( . Maybe this is your cycle.


No worries-I had been hopeful but I dont feel too upset about it, surprisingly. Im surprised I didnt get a headache from the medication. I get headaches very easily, at least, I used to when I was on BCP, which i think was a big part of my problem. Im back to work tomorrow,which also means that I am back to Masters classes, so you ladies have a lovely week.


----------



## SDState

Hi all, 
Can i join you ladies? This is my first cycle on letrozole and so far its worked wonders for me!! Im on CD 24 and im testing in a few days. REALLY nervous since all i've been getting for almost the past two years is negatives!! im also on progesterone which i hate. It makes me nauseous and cranky and makes my bbs hurt/tingle. Anyone else on letrozole/progesterone and had success? Thanks for listening!


----------



## Chiles

SDState said:


> Hi all,
> Can i join you ladies? This is my first cycle on letrozole and so far its worked wonders for me!! Im on CD 24 and im testing in a few days. REALLY nervous since all i've been getting for almost the past two years is negatives!! im also on progesterone which i hate. It makes me nauseous and cranky and makes my bbs hurt/tingle. Anyone else on letrozole/progesterone and had success? Thanks for listening!

:flower:
Welcome!!!!!

Keep us posted :) Good Luck!!! :dust:


----------



## LolaM

SDState said:


> Hi all,
> Can i join you ladies? This is my first cycle on letrozole and so far its worked wonders for me!! Im on CD 24 and im testing in a few days. REALLY nervous since all i've been getting for almost the past two years is negatives!! im also on progesterone which i hate. It makes me nauseous and cranky and makes my bbs hurt/tingle. Anyone else on letrozole/progesterone and had success? Thanks for listening!


Welcome!:hi:Im on letrozole and metformin. I have had some side effects, but nothing too serious, unless you count the Metformin dance :wohoo:! We have already had a BFP on a first cycle of letrozole so maybe you will be the next!


----------



## siblingwishes

Charisse28 said:


> Today is CD1 for me, I had a 16day LP.:(

We are on the same Cycle day


----------



## siblingwishes

CD's as of Jan 8 2012
s08 ..............................17
Chiles ...........................7
Charisse28 ....................1
Cridge ..........................17
LolaM ...........................2
Sibling Wishes ............... 1
Tiffany231......................28
Mommyagain ...................24
Mrscompass ....................21
Cooch.............................21
MK ............................... 20
Chook .......................... 19
Shareena ....................... 18
Jam................................BFP
Butterflysr........................27
JChic...............................5
Sugarpuff ........................14DPO
SDState..........................24


----------



## siblingwishes

Lola - are you starting Femara today? Do you do CD 3-7?


----------



## MKHewson

So weird its, day 21, and I am having an increase in CM. Just noticed it, I wonder if i am OV later then normal. I think I may have to get back in the cycle monitoring game. Or perhaps this is because of me slacking on my metformin on holidays.


----------



## MrsCompass

OMG!!!! MK I'm in the same boat. I hate not being monitored and not knowing what's going on inside my body. I went in this morning for my bloodwork (to check progersterone) and you should have heard me question my Nurse!!!

Anyway - she will confirm with me today, if I ovulated or not. Apparently, my blood work will confirm.


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> OMG!!!! MK I'm in the same boat. I hate not being monitored and not knowing what's going on inside my body. I went in this morning for my bloodwork (to check progersterone) and you should have heard me question my Nurse!!!
> 
> Anyway - she will confirm with me today, if I ovulated or not. Apparently, my blood work will confirm.

LOL I guess I will have to go home and get busy with the hubby, not that i mind at all LOL. But fawk, you just get comfortable with a cycle and your body throws you a wrench. FFS LOL.
How was your weekend Mrs.C


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks for asking ... weekend was wonderful. Our winter is great, ain't it? Believe it or not, I was cleaning my backyard and of course DH and I got busy ... and this time, it wasn't me pushing for it, so that was a good change. LOL!

Yesterday, I'm assuming I was 1DPO ... I had white/milky, stretchy CM ... not abundant but enough to notice. What does that CM mean? Do you know?


----------



## siblingwishes

MK and Trina - you are both having late O days by the sounds of it...
MK - what dose of Femara do you take?
Trina - you are at 2.5, right?

I will be starting 5mg tomorrow, and my Metformin just increased to 1500 mg /day last week.


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks Siblingwishes. Yes, I am taking 2.5mg from CD#3-7. I'm going to ask about upping my dosage.

Goodluck this cycle and goodluck with 1500mg of metformin. I think I have to start at 1000mg a day again and slowly go up to 1500mg after 2 weeks. I hate metformin!!!!!! LOL!

I'm waiting for my clinic to call me and advise my bloodwork's result from this morning. They should call in the next hour or two. I need some pills to give me patience! It feels like I'm taking something for anything and everything but not for my impatience.


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> MK and Trina - you are both having late O days by the sounds of it...
> MK - what dose of Femara do you take?
> Trina - you are at 2.5, right?
> 
> I will be starting 5mg tomorrow, and my Metformin just increased to 1500 mg /day last week.

I am on 7.5mg days 4-8, and I am getting the OV cramps as well now...hmmm I have to get some lovin in tonight 

I was told the creamy CM means OV is around the corner....lol.


----------



## MKHewson

Oh am on 1500 of Metformin, Hey Mrs C I found if i ate a small portion meal and lots of water the transition to 1500mg was not too bad


----------



## siblingwishes

MKHewson said:


> Oh am on 1500 of Metformin, Hey Mrs C I found if i ate a small portion meal and lots of water the transition to 1500mg was not too bad

Yeah, me too - I feel a bit nauseous sometimes in the morning if I don't eat quick enough, but other than that it wasn't too bad. I take it with meals usually.

Do either of you take DHEA?


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> Oh am on 1500 of Metformin, Hey Mrs C I found if i ate a small portion meal and lots of water the transition to 1500mg was not too bad
> 
> Yeah, me too - I feel a bit nauseous sometimes in the morning if I don't eat quick enough, but other than that it wasn't too bad. I take it with meals usually.
> 
> Do either of you take DHEA?Click to expand...

I take a pre-natal multi. Anyone here get OV pains, I always feel likes is a huge air pockets that pops kinda thing, really sharp....jabs down there LOL (TMI i iknow)


----------



## Cridge

Hi girls! I have to take notes to keep up with you all! :)

Mrscompass - I think you may have ovulated on cd 19 or 20, but a few more days will tell for sure. Of course, you got blood work, so THAT will tell for sure! Keep in mind though - if you only ovulated a few days ago, your progesterone might be on the low side, so don't fret it.

Charisse - I got ya with the 16 day LP. It sucks!! But, in some ways it's a really good thing. It just sucks to have to wait MORE than 2 weeks! Sorry about af finding you!

Shareena - you're cd18, right? have you confirmed ovulation? I had cramps last cycle the day of and a couple days after ovulation. When you ovulate, there's more fluid around your ovaries that sometimes makes it's way down to the uterus and causes cramps. Good sign of having ovulated!


----------



## MrsCompass

What is DHEA?

My New Years resolution is to drink more water. Thanks for the metformin tips. The problem is, I already don't eat as it is. I'll try smaller meals ...

I've never felt ovulation pains - wish I did. Last cycle, I felt cramping on the day of ovulation and sore boobies but that was it. I think everything was exaggerated because of the HCG trigger shot.


----------



## MrsCompass

Cridge said:


> Hi girls! I have to take notes to keep up with you all! :)
> 
> Mrscompass - I think you may have ovulated on cd 19 or 20, but a few more days will tell for sure. Of course, you got blood work, so THAT will tell for sure! Keep in mind though - if you only ovulated a few days ago, your progesterone might be on the low side, so don't fret it.
> 
> Charisse - I got ya with the 16 day LP. It sucks!! But, in some ways it's a really good thing. It just sucks to have to wait MORE than 2 weeks! Sorry about af finding you!
> 
> Shareena - you're cd18, right? have you confirmed ovulation? I had cramps last cycle the day of and a couple days after ovulation. When you ovulate, there's more fluid around your ovaries that sometimes makes it's way down to the uterus and causes cramps. Good sign of having ovulated!

Thanks Cridge!!! I suspect that I ovulated on cd 19 or 20 as well. Thanks for looking at my chart. My clinic just called and their machines are down and won't be able to give me results until tomorrow. BALLS!!!! Where's that patience pills again? Lols!

I have CD 19 or 20 covered with hearts, so I think I have a good chance this cycle ... now, if they would just confirm that I ovulated. I suppose my temp tomorrow will help solve the mystery.


----------



## MrsCompass

s08 said:


> Can I ask you ladies an un-femara related question? I am 4 dpiui and 3 or 4 dpo and have a horrible cold. What are your thoughts of taking DayQuil or other cold meds during the tww? Should I maybe just get some tylenon since its safe during pregnancy? Thoughts?

S08! I have read that cold can be a pregnancy sign! There's actually a scientific name for it. I would be careful, just in case there's a bean forming. Go with the safest bet.


----------



## Cridge

MrsCompass said:


> S08! I have read that cold can be a pregnancy sign! There's actually a scientific name for it. I would be careful, just in case there's a bean forming. Go with the safest bet.

yes - a fertilized eggie releases a hormone that weakens your immune system (this starts as soon as it's fertilized) so you don't fight off the "foreign body" aka lil' bean. So many women get sick because their immune system is out of commission! Fx'd for you!


----------



## MKHewson

So ladies, do you think I missed the moment, if I am experiencing egg white like cm, it is too late. Or do you think if the hubby and I get in some action tonight and tomorrow we might have a chance. I was so pleased with this month, our schedules were great and planning on OVing day 14-16 we got lots of BD in. Or should i just anticipate another month failed.:wacko:


----------



## siblingwishes

If you have ewcm, then it usually means you are about to ovulate, so I would BD to your heart's content MK!

Trina, DHEA was prescribed to me by my RE...

"Based on research conducted by the Center for Human Reproduction in New York, DHEA replacement therapy has been associated with increased embryo counts, increased embryo quality, improved fertility treament results, and decreased miscarriage rates in some women whose primary fertility challenge is diminished ovarian reserve. For women who experience Diminished Ovarian Reserve as a result of a sluggish adrenal system (often caused by stress, blood sugar imbalances and lifestyle factors) and, therefore, lack naturally occurring DEHA, carefully monitored DEHA replacement can provide the support aging ovaries need and, thereby, increase the chances of pregnancy.

I take 75 mg a day, for a month now. Heck I will try just about anything! Itis by prescription only, and is kind of expensive -$70/month.

As for O pains - I get them for sure...this past cycle, with the Femara and the Ovidrel, my left side (which I know had 3 follies) was super sore! The relief came 2 days post trigger.


----------



## MKHewson

LOL texted the hubby to get ready LMAO


----------



## MrsCompass

MK - are you just getting the EWCM now? I would keep BD'ing for as long as it is present. Go get jiggy tonight, girlfriend!

Siblingwishes - thanks for the info. I'v never heard of it before. But, I agree ... that is expensive!


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> MK - are you just getting the EWCM now? I would keep BD'ing for as long as it is present. Go get jiggy tonight, girlfriend!
> 
> Siblingwishes - thanks for the info. I'v never heard of it before. But, I agree ... that is expensive!

Yes I just started getting it this morning, and now I am feeling the pressure cramps I get with OV. And of course cramping makes the idea of sex so appealing LOL :dohh::dohh:


----------



## s08

Cridge said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> S08! I have read that cold can be a pregnancy sign! There's actually a scientific name for it. I would be careful, just in case there's a bean forming. Go with the safest bet.
> 
> yes - a fertilized eggie releases a hormone that weakens your immune system (this starts as soon as it's fertilized) so you don't fight off the "foreign body" aka lil' bean. So many women get sick because their immune system is out of commission! Fx'd for you!Click to expand...

Oh, I wish! Thanks for the encouragement, but unfortunately, I started coming down with this darn bug about a week ago, before ovulation. So I don't think I can attribute it to pregnancy. 

But it is lasting forever and not getting any better. It would be amazing if I could attribute that to a weakened immune system from a fertilized egg. I'd gladly have this cold for the rest of my life if that were the case. Alright, back to reality...I'm not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## s08

MKHewson said:


> So ladies, do you think I missed the moment, if I am experiencing egg white like cm, it is too late. Or do you think if the hubby and I get in some action tonight and tomorrow we might have a chance. I was so pleased with this month, our schedules were great and planning on OVing day 14-16 we got lots of BD in. Or should i just anticipate another month failed.:wacko:

I completely agree with the other ladies that it is not too late if you are just getting EWCM now. Its probably perfect timing! Your body is just gearing up to ovulate. 

I usually get EWCM a couple days before and the day of ovulation. Regarding ovulation pains, I've never had them (although I ovulate every month). I wish I did, but nope.


----------



## MKHewson

s08 said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> So ladies, do you think I missed the moment, if I am experiencing egg white like cm, it is too late. Or do you think if the hubby and I get in some action tonight and tomorrow we might have a chance. I was so pleased with this month, our schedules were great and planning on OVing day 14-16 we got lots of BD in. Or should i just anticipate another month failed.:wacko:
> 
> I completely agree with the other ladies that it is not too late if you are just getting EWCM now. Its probably perfect timing! Your body is just gearing up to ovulate.
> 
> I usually get EWCM a couple days before and the day of ovulation. Regarding ovulation pains, I've never had them (although I ovulate every month). I wish I did, but nope.Click to expand...

LOL There awful feels like gas LOL TMI haha. But it is constant with previous months, so I am assuming that is it.


----------



## siblingwishes

Just talked to the nurse at the RE's office. I am booked for my CD 11 scan next Wednesday. We are definitely doing IUI this month. Funny, she told me to BD the night before my scan...they didn't tell me that last month. I don't mind tho:happydance:


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> Just talked to the nurse at the RE's office. I am booked for my CD 11 scan next Wednesday. We are definitely doing IUI this month. Funny, she told me to BD the night before my scan...they didn't tell me that last month. I don't mind tho:happydance:


Oh that is exciting news, I hope that is it a successful procedure....:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsCompass

Goodjob Siblingwishes!!! That is great news!!!


----------



## courtneycvt12

this is my first round on femara, had my scan today (CD12) and i have 3 follicles but they're small 13mm, 13mm, and 14mm so have to come back in a couple days for another scan. i'm disappointed, i was hoping they would have given me the trigger today...


----------



## Mommyagain

So upset ladies. :'( 

I am cd25 today. I woke up cd20 with pain in the area of my ovaries. It hurt but wasnt unbearable. Cd21,22,23 I had aching and dullness. Well yesterday cd24 the pain was excruciating. For the past 28 hours ive had bad pain. It radiates into my back, down my vagina,nausea, dizziness. Awful and sometimes close to unbearable. 

I had a pelvic exam today and it hurt so bad I felt dizzy and like I was going to vomit. Then I went for an u/s. My doc (i went to obgyn not fs because I thought my insurance might cover it) said he thought it was ovulation or a ruptured cyst. I thought ovulation happened around cd17. I hope he is wrong.

Does this sound right? I took my letrozole cd3-7 shouldnt ovulation already occured?

My obgyn didnt know what a trigget shot was so maybe he dont know about this either.


----------



## MrsCompass

courtneycvt12 said:


> this is my first round on femara, had my scan today (CD12) and i have 3 follicles but they're small 13mm, 13mm, and 14mm so have to come back in a couple days for another scan. i'm disappointed, i was hoping they would have given me the trigger today...

Hi Courtney! At CD13, I only had 2 follicles at 14 and 11. I ovulated on CD19. My trigger shot was CD17, follicle sizes were 21 and 19. Hope that helps. This was my first cycle on femara which was last. 

This is my second cycle on femara but I'm not being monitored so I am clueless about my body on this cycle.


----------



## MKHewson

Mommyagain said:


> So upset ladies. :'(
> 
> I am cd25 today. I woke up cd20 with pain in the area of my ovaries. It hurt but wasnt unbearable. Cd21,22,23 I had aching and dullness. Well yesterday cd24 the pain was excruciating. For the past 28 hours ive had bad pain. It radiates into my back, down my vagina,nausea, dizziness. Awful and sometimes close to unbearable.
> 
> I had a pelvic exam today and it hurt so bad I felt dizzy and like I was going to vomit. Then I went for an u/s. My doc (i went to obgyn not fs because I thought my insurance might cover it) said he thought it was ovulation or a ruptured cyst. I thought ovulation happened around cd17. I hope he is wrong.
> 
> Does this sound right? I took my letrozole cd3-7 shouldnt ovulation already occured?
> 
> My obgyn didnt know what a trigget shot was so maybe he dont know about this either.

I get horrible OV pains now, when i was on just femera i was fine but once they added metformin it started. I was in agony all day, I took a few Advil otherwise try to have sex would not happen.


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> Lola - are you starting Femara today? Do you do CD 3-7?

Yes, I am starting today.


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> Oh am on 1500 of Metformin, Hey Mrs C I found if i ate a small portion meal and lots of water the transition to 1500mg was not too bad
> 
> Yeah, me too - I feel a bit nauseous sometimes in the morning if I don't eat quick enough, but other than that it wasn't too bad. I take it with meals usually.
> 
> Do either of you take DHEA?Click to expand...


I have found that if i eat a bit, then take metformin, then eat a bit more, i don't get the sha-doo-bies. :wohoo:


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> What is DHEA?
> 
> My New Years resolution is to drink more water. Thanks for the metformin tips. The problem is, I already don't eat as it is. I'll try smaller meals ...
> 
> I've never felt ovulation pains - wish I did. Last cycle, I felt cramping on the day of ovulation and sore boobies but that was it. I think everything was exaggerated because of the HCG trigger shot.


I feel twinges and what not all month long, so I never know whats going on in there. I did not have sore boos at all this month, not even ulidubet!


----------



## siblingwishes

Mommyagain said:


> So upset ladies. :'(
> 
> I am cd25 today. I woke up cd20 with pain in the area of my ovaries. It hurt but wasnt unbearable. Cd21,22,23 I had aching and dullness. Well yesterday cd24 the pain was excruciating. For the past 28 hours ive had bad pain. It radiates into my back, down my vagina,nausea, dizziness. Awful and sometimes close to unbearable.
> 
> I had a pelvic exam today and it hurt so bad I felt dizzy and like I was going to vomit. Then I went for an u/s. My doc (i went to obgyn not fs because I thought my insurance might cover it) said he thought it was ovulation or a ruptured cyst. I thought ovulation happened around cd17. I hope he is wrong.
> 
> Does this sound right? I took my letrozole cd3-7 shouldnt ovulation already occured?
> 
> My obgyn didnt know what a trigget shot was so maybe he dont know about this either.

It sounds like maybe you had a small cyst that leaked or ruptured. That happened to me a few years ago and the pain was so bad I puked and went to emerg...that's what I bet it was...


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hi Ladies!! New face coming in....FS just gave me Femara for the first time so I hope you girls dont mind I join in around here as soon as my cycle starts. Im suppose to start taking prometrium tonight, not sure how long it takes to make a cycle start...but the sooner the better :)


----------



## Mommyagain

Siblingwishes: I hope. Bding is out of the question at this point. I was given painkillers and I am still in pain....but its better as long as I am still. I was actually able to sleep for like thirty minutes this evening in comfort.


----------



## Mommyagain

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Hi Ladies!! New face coming in....FS just gave me Femara for the first time so I hope you girls dont mind I join in around here as soon as my cycle starts. Im suppose to start taking prometrium tonight, not sure how long it takes to make a cycle start...but the sooner the better :)

Welcome!!


----------



## Chiles

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Hi Ladies!! New face coming in....FS just gave me Femara for the first time so I hope you girls dont mind I join in around here as soon as my cycle starts. Im suppose to start taking prometrium tonight, not sure how long it takes to make a cycle start...but the sooner the better :)

Welcome :) :flower:
We are glad to have you!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## sugarpuff

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Hi Ladies!! New face coming in....FS just gave me Femara for the first time so I hope you girls dont mind I join in around here as soon as my cycle starts. Im suppose to start taking prometrium tonight, not sure how long it takes to make a cycle start...but the sooner the better :)

hello ! i'm new in here too, i'm on cd1 today, booooo (i thought i was yesterday but decided that it was more spotting than anything, today is DEFINITELY cd1 !)

what days and dose will you be on ? i'm taking 2.5mg cd2-6


----------



## MKHewson

Good Morning Newbies....welcome aboard the fermara train. I wish you all the best of luck with your cycle....and fx'd for BFP.


----------



## MKHewson

So went home last night, poor hubby just came off a weekend of nights, and I was not hopeful for some bd'in LOL. But lo and behold hubby had a nap and we were good to go lmao. So I am feeling lucky.


----------



## MrsCompass

Goodnews for me, ladies. Clinic got back to me and they confirmed that I ovulated!!! My progesterone level was 36 on Monday, January 9th. 

I am starting progesterone suppositories tonight :) :) :).


----------



## siblingwishes

MrsCompass said:


> Goodnews for me, ladies. Clinic got back to me and they confirmed that I ovulated!!! My progesterone level was 36 on Monday, January 9th.
> 
> I am starting progesterone suppositories tonight :) :) :).

That's great! 
Question - what kind of progesterone suppositoroes do you use? I am going to ask my clinic if I can switch, because I HATE the Crinone!!!!!:growlmad:


----------



## siblingwishes

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Hi Ladies!! New face coming in....FS just gave me Femara for the first time so I hope you girls dont mind I join in around here as soon as my cycle starts. Im suppose to start taking prometrium tonight, not sure how long it takes to make a cycle start...but the sooner the better :)

Welcome to the group! Let us know when your CD 1 is and we will add you to the list (which I will bump soon).


----------



## siblingwishes

CD's as of Jan 10 2012
s08 ..............................19
Chiles ...........................9
Charisse28 ....................3
Cridge ..........................19
LolaM ...........................4
Sibling Wishes ............... 3
Tiffany231......................31
Mommyagain ...................26
Mrscompass ....................23
Cooch.............................23
MK ............................... 22
Chook .......................... 21
Shareena ....................... 20
Jam................................BFP
Butterflysr........................29
JChic...............................7
Sugarpuff ........................1
SDState..........................26 
Courtneycvt12.................13
MrsStinski........................?


----------



## Shareena

Hello ladies,

I have seen my fs yesterday and have decided to do IUI next cycle using 2.5mg letrozole and a low dose of gonal-f then bhcg for trigger and ofcourse progesterone suppositories. I am looking forward to next cycle. My doctor did discuss about last cycle and she said it was a perfect cycle and its unfortunate that we didn't conceive. She did ask us if want to go natural for few months but I don't want to waste anymore time and wanted to go ahead with IUI. Well, this month will be natural so if this cycle doesn't work then I don't want to waste more time. They did an ultrasound and bw today so i am waiting for the results.

Well, if everything goes as planned me and Cridge will be cycle buddies.

Mrs.Compass your progesterone level is very good FX'd for BFP for you for this cycle.

Have a good day ladies.:)


----------



## Shareena

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Hi Ladies!! New face coming in....FS just gave me Femara for the first time so I hope you girls dont mind I join in around here as soon as my cycle starts. Im suppose to start taking prometrium tonight, not sure how long it takes to make a cycle start...but the sooner the better :)

Welcome to this forum Mrs.Stinski:flower:


----------



## Cridge

mommyagain - I'm so sorry you're in so much pain!! I hope it works it's way out soon and you feel better!

mrscompass - great numbers!! fx'd for you!!

shareena - yay for cycle buddies! are you on day 20 or did you just start a new cycle?

Welcome to the newbies! :hi: It's great to have so many here to share stories!


----------



## Mommyagain

MrsCompass said:


> Goodnews for me, ladies. Clinic got back to me and they confirmed that I ovulated!!! My progesterone level was 36 on Monday, January 9th.
> 
> I am starting progesterone suppositories tonight :) :) :).

Yay!!! How exciting!!!!


Just an update: called my FS this morning and they said the pain I have been having is caused by ovulation NOT ovulation pain as my obgyn tried saying. The FS said it was caused by overstimulation. They said it could be a good thing! I sure hope.


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks ladies :) I am over the moon!!!

Mommyagain: So glad it's nothing serious. *whew*

Shareena: goodluck!!! We always hear about ladies getting pregnant on a natural cycle before IVF / IUI ... this could be you! Hopefully, your combo for the next cycle is the magic combo :) 

Siblingwishes: I will check my progesterones when I get home and I'll let you know. They're definitely not messy - I heard some are very messy and they leak out. And to be honest, I haven't had any side effects from them.


----------



## Chiles

Shareena said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have seen my fs yesterday and have decided to do IUI next cycle using 2.5mg letrozole and a low dose of gonal-f then bhcg for trigger and ofcourse progesterone suppositories. I am looking forward to next cycle. My doctor did discuss about last cycle and she said it was a perfect cycle and its unfortunate that we didn't conceive. She did ask us if want to go natural for few months but I don't want to waste anymore time and wanted to go ahead with IUI. Well, this month will be natural so if this cycle doesn't work then I don't want to waste more time. They did an ultrasound and bw today so i am waiting for the results.
> 
> Well, if everything goes as planned me and Cridge will be cycle buddies.
> 
> Mrs.Compass your progesterone level is very good FX'd for BFP for you for this cycle.
> 
> Have a good day ladies.:)

Goodluck with the combo cycle!!!! :dust:



MrsCompass said:


> Goodnews for me, ladies. Clinic got back to me and they confirmed that I ovulated!!! My progesterone level was 36 on Monday, January 9th.
> 
> I am starting progesterone suppositories tonight :) :) :).

Great news!!!! :dust:


----------



## Chiles

I have no updates yet, I am taking my last dose of femara today and start injectables tonight. Saturday morning I will go in for my u/s. :coffee:


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Goodnews for me, ladies. Clinic got back to me and they confirmed that I ovulated!!! My progesterone level was 36 on Monday, January 9th.
> 
> I am starting progesterone suppositories tonight :) :) :).


Woohoo sweet.....I haven't been required to use those..what is the purpose?


----------



## courtneycvt12

So yesterday I had my scan and my small follicles (13mm, 13mm, and 14mm) they said to come back Friday for another scan...so my question is do you think that will be too late?


----------



## siblingwishes

courtneycvt12 said:


> So yesterday I had my scan and my small follicles (13mm, 13mm, and 14mm) they said to come back Friday for another scan...so my question is do you think that will be too late?

well if they grow 2mm/day, Friday puts them at 21mm which I think is perfect...but I am sure if you are worried, then they would scan you Thursday? Are you doing IUI with Ovidrel trigger? Or timed intercourse?


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Lola - Not to barge in, but WOW! I soooo feel the same exact way! I used to NEVER be like that...so resentful towards all things baby...now it just hurts...it's so frustrating!

I'm glad I finally found a thread about letrozole...I'm on my first cycle....and it's already been a roller coaster ride... I will be having my TWW shortly, I think...LoL. This is all still confusing to me!

Take care everyone, and good luck!


----------



## courtneycvt12

siblingwishes said:


> courtneycvt12 said:
> 
> 
> So yesterday I had my scan and my small follicles (13mm, 13mm, and 14mm) they said to come back Friday for another scan...so my question is do you think that will be too late?
> 
> well if they grow 2mm/day, Friday puts them at 21mm which I think is perfect...but I am sure if you are worried, then they would scan you Thursday? Are you doing IUI with Ovidrel trigger? Or timed intercourse?Click to expand...

they did want to do it Thursday but i have a departmental meeting that i can't miss so they pushed it to Friday which is why i'm worried. i'm doing timed intercourse with a trigger shot. i've read on the internet that anything over 18mm is too big and considered old...of course i've read a lot weird stuff on the internet that is wrong!


----------



## MrsCompass

MKHewson said:


> So went home last night, poor hubby just came off a weekend of nights, and I was not hopeful for some bd'in LOL. But lo and behold hubby had a nap and we were good to go lmao. So I am feeling lucky.

I love when "time" is on our side ... Especially when ttc'ing. This is looking positive for you, My!!!


----------



## MrsCompass

I am so happy to know that femara/letrozole is working for me even without the trigger shot. That's a savings of $86 per cycle. I love you, femara!

Mk, progesterone suppositories is really just to make sure that my prog level is where it should be. I think with pcos, we tend to have lower progesterone levels. This will keep the lining nice and thick, too.

Hi iwantmyturn!!! We have some great ladies here. We share the roller coaster rides with each other. Lol!!!

Chiles, looking forward to following your new cycle.


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> Goodnews for me, ladies. Clinic got back to me and they confirmed that I ovulated!!! My progesterone level was 36 on Monday, January 9th.
> 
> I am starting progesterone suppositories tonight :) :) :).


WOW! Mine was 23.7 and I thought THAT was high...is this typical for you?


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> So went home last night, poor hubby just came off a weekend of nights, and I was not hopeful for some bd'in LOL. But lo and behold hubby had a nap and we were good to go lmao. So I am feeling lucky.
> 
> I love when "time" is on our side ... Especially when ttc'ing. This is looking positive for you, My!!!Click to expand...


Time? you want time? I should be ovulating in 10 days, my birthday is in 10 days-sure would be a nice birthday present! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsCompass

LolaM said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> Goodnews for me, ladies. Clinic got back to me and they confirmed that I ovulated!!! My progesterone level was 36 on Monday, January 9th.
> 
> I am starting progesterone suppositories tonight :) :) :).
> 
> 
> WOW! Mine was 23.7 and I thought THAT was high...is this typical for you?Click to expand...

Not typical at all. I actually lost my pregnancy at the end of August due to low progesterone. Doctor suspected low progesterone was the cause of miscarriage.

I was just reading about progesterone. Apparently, it is manufactured by the yam family. I ate a lot of food with yams during the holidays. From appetizers, main course to dessert. My family tradition festive menu has a lot of this ... it's cultural too. Maybe that's why the number is so high? Not sure .. lol


----------



## MrsCompass

LolaM said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> So went home last night, poor hubby just came off a weekend of nights, and I was not hopeful for some bd'in LOL. But lo and behold hubby had a nap and we were good to go lmao. So I am feeling lucky.
> 
> I love when "time" is on our side ... Especially when ttc'ing. This is looking positive for you, My!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Time? you want time? I should be ovulating in 10 days, my birthday is in 10 days-sure would be a nice birthday present! :thumbup:Click to expand...

10 days ... does that make it January 20th? BD would be a nice way to end a special day!!! Goodluck this cycle, LolaM! Your posts literally makes me LOL'ing - then DH goes, "what's so funny?" .. to which I reply, "you won't get it." :haha:


----------



## MrsCompass

MKHewson said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> Goodnews for me, ladies. Clinic got back to me and they confirmed that I ovulated!!! My progesterone level was 36 on Monday, January 9th.
> 
> I am starting progesterone suppositories tonight :) :) :).
> 
> 
> Woohoo sweet.....I haven't been required to use those..what is the purpose?Click to expand...

https://www.justmommies.com/articles/progesterone-pregnancy.shtml


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> Goodnews for me, ladies. Clinic got back to me and they confirmed that I ovulated!!! My progesterone level was 36 on Monday, January 9th.
> 
> I am starting progesterone suppositories tonight :) :) :).
> 
> 
> Woohoo sweet.....I haven't been required to use those..what is the purpose?Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.justmommies.com/articles/progesterone-pregnancy.shtmlClick to expand...

Thanks for the info. Hows your week been


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> Not typical at all. I actually lost my pregnancy at the end of August due to low progesterone. Doctor suspected low progesterone was the cause of miscarriage.
> 
> I was just reading about progesterone. Apparently, it is manufactured by the yam family. I ate a lot of food with yams during the holidays. From appetizers, main course to dessert. My family tradition festive menu has a lot of this ... it's cultural too. Maybe that's why the number is so high? Not sure .. lol


OOOR...its a good sign???:bfp:\\:D/


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> 10 days ... does that make it January 20th? BD would be a nice way to end a special day!!! Goodluck this cycle, LolaM! Your posts literally makes me LOL'ing - then DH goes, "what's so funny?" .. to which I reply, "you won't get it." :haha:


Yes, the 20th. We have been :sex: everyday, and Im wondering if we should move to an every other day method. Everything is right, or it WAS this last cycle and we BD everyday from day 11-16. Im not sure if that is overkill or if we missed it or if it jsut didnt happen. Also, do you think or know if, since i am continuing the meds and i had 3 eggies and correct progesterone, will there be more eggs and higher progresteron with continued use of meds?

On another happy note, my coworker brought her 2 month old son in and i didnt run screaming from the room!:argh:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hi everyone. I would like to offically join this thread if ya'll don't mind?

I'm 28, diagnosed with PCOS and have a septate uterus.
DH is 30 and SA is perfect.
Been togehter for 7 years, married just in October :)

NPNT for 5 years
Started with our RE 12/13/11
Same day he started me on Metformin 1500mg and Provera.
Got AF on 12/25 and ended 1/4 (merry christmas to me! LOL) Went in for u/s on 27th and he wasn't satisfied with what he seen (don't really know why) so he had me wait on starting letrozole 5mg until after my HSG I had on 1/4/12. (tubes were open, left slighty "deformed" he said should cause no issue) Also had blood work that day..got a call from nurse later on and she told me blood work was find and to start letrozole. So that would be CD11, but he told me to call it CD3 for my count??
I'm so confused at this point...LOL...
and on top of it all, I've started bleeding!? called and asked nurse about it..she talked to RE and he said it's "abnormal" bleeding ...my body trying to figure out what's goin on and that this might just be a unsuccessful cycle. I'm supposed to go on with the rest of the plan, which is start OPK's tomorrow (Wed) and to call them when/if I get a positive.

SO..after all that...that's where I am in this process....a total CONFUSED newbie!

I've been lurking every day since I joined, which wasn't long ago either..but this thread has been my best friend! LoL.


Take care everyone!


----------



## Chiles

IwantMyTurn said:


> Hi everyone. I would like to offically join this thread if ya'll don't mind?
> 
> I'm 28, diagnosed with PCOS and have a septate uterus.
> DH is 30 and SA is perfect.
> Been togehter for 7 years, married just in October :)
> 
> NPNT for 5 years
> Started with our RE 12/13/11
> Same day he started me on Metformin 1500mg and Provera.
> Got AF on 12/25 and ended 1/4 (merry christmas to me! LOL) Went in for u/s on 27th and he wasn't satisfied with what he seen (don't really know why) so he had me wait on starting letrozole 5mg until after my HSG I had on 1/4/12. (tubes were open, left slighty "deformed" he said should cause no issue) Also had blood work that day..got a call from nurse later on and she told me blood work was find and to start letrozole. So that would be CD11, but he told me to call it CD3 for my count??
> I'm so confused at this point...LOL...
> and on top of it all, I've started bleeding!? called and asked nurse about it..she talked to RE and he said it's "abnormal" bleeding ...my body trying to figure out what's goin on and that this might just be a unsuccessful cycle. I'm supposed to go on with the rest of the plan, which is start OPK's tomorrow (Wed) and to call them when/if I get a positive.
> 
> SO..after all that...that's where I am in this process....a total CONFUSED newbie!
> 
> I've been lurking every day since I joined, which wasn't long ago either..but this thread has been my best friend! LoL.
> 
> 
> Take care everyone!


Welcome!!!!

And when the RE said to count it as CD 3 means you are basically pretending to be on "CD 3" so just forget about the CD you were counting and start at cd 3 again. Well GL :dust:


----------



## MrsCompass

LolaM said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> 10 days ... does that make it January 20th? BD would be a nice way to end a special day!!! Goodluck this cycle, LolaM! Your posts literally makes me LOL'ing - then DH goes, "what's so funny?" .. to which I reply, "you won't get it." :haha:
> 
> 
> Yes, the 20th. We have been :sex: everyday, and Im wondering if we should move to an every other day method. Everything is right, or it WAS this last cycle and we BD everyday from day 11-16. Im not sure if that is overkill or if we missed it or if it jsut didnt happen. Also, do you think or know if, since i am continuing the meds and i had 3 eggies and correct progesterone, will there be more eggs and higher progresteron with continued use of meds?
> 
> On another happy note, my coworker brought her 2 month old son in and i didnt run screaming from the room!:argh:Click to expand...

Lola, if you don't have male fertility issue, I think bd'ing everyday would be ideal. I have also read a lot of bfp success stories with bd'ing every other day. Maybe leading up to your o day, do the every day schedule, then bd the two consecutive days before o. 

My clinic tells us to bd every other day even after ovulation for the entire week just in case there are more eggs to be released. I typically give up after o, I'm just too tired. 

~
Hi iwantmyturn, welcome officially! Wow ... That would all confuse me, too. But I'm glad he's got it all sorted out for you. I'm on 2.5 dosage and I ovulate on cd19. I always wondered if I up'd my dosage would I ovulate sooner? Are you doing trigger shots? Let me know if letrozole makes you ovulate sooner.
~

AFM, I have decided that I'm 5dpo (not 4dpo). It's the oh-so-fun-TWW! I promised myself not to read on any symptoms like I always did in the past. I will try to have a peaceful tww period and I will resume all physical activities. Last month, I stopped playing volleyball because I was so convinced that I was pregnant. Lol!


----------



## MrsCompass

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Hi Ladies!! New face coming in....FS just gave me Femara for the first time so I hope you girls dont mind I join in around here as soon as my cycle starts. Im suppose to start taking prometrium tonight, not sure how long it takes to make a cycle start...but the sooner the better :)

Hi mrs stinski, saw your sig and noticed your angel bean. Sorry for your loss. I mc 2 weeks after you. What's promethium for? To bring on period?

Mommy again, how are u feeling? Better I hope.


----------



## Mommyagain

https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z325/BabyMax2/2012-01-11063248.jpg

This mornings tests.


----------



## Mommyagain

MrsCompass: better. From what I have read though the ohss gets worse if prego not better. Never thought I would be praying to hurt.


----------



## MKHewson

Morning ladies,I hope you are are all having a great day thus far....Mrs. C how you feeling? I think the hubby and I nailed it (pardon the pun) I am feeling very optimistic today. Have great days ladies, I am off to my work clinic I operate in TO west. I wont be on much till later:kiss::kiss:


----------



## siblingwishes

Mommyagain said:


> https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z325/BabyMax2/2012-01-11063248.jpg
> 
> This mornings tests.

I couldn't see a line, but the photo wasn't great - is there a faint line there? How many DPO's are you now?


----------



## Mommyagain

siblingwishes said:


> Mommyagain said:
> 
> 
> https://i1184.photobucket.com/albums/z325/BabyMax2/2012-01-11063248.jpg
> 
> This mornings tests.
> 
> I couldn't see a line, but the photo wasn't great - is there a faint line there? How many DPO's are you now?Click to expand...

I keep thinking I see it....it is so light. Im thinking it is an evap. Im guessing I am around 10dpo. So still early.


----------



## Mommyagain

Took the frer apart and there is a line....a stinkin evap line. :(


----------



## MrsCompass

I can't open the pic, so I can't see. So ... I shouldn't get excited?


----------



## cooch

I'm not due AF til Sun/Mon but I know I'm not preggo as my blood results are in (day 21). Progesterone was 48.3 (UK levels) and Estradiol 496. The progesterone at day 21 was too low for me to have conceived (it could be slightly possible but highly unlikely) so now I'm waiting AF. Good luck everyone else xx


----------



## Mommyagain

MrsCompass said:


> I can't open the pic, so I can't see. So ... I shouldn't get excited?

Unfortunately not yet. :( But it is still early. I think I'm around 10dpo.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

MrsCompass said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!! New face coming in....FS just gave me Femara for the first time so I hope you girls dont mind I join in around here as soon as my cycle starts. Im suppose to start taking prometrium tonight, not sure how long it takes to make a cycle start...but the sooner the better :)
> 
> Hi mrs stinski, saw your sig and noticed your angel bean. Sorry for your loss. I mc 2 weeks after you. What's promethium for? To bring on period?
> 
> Mommy again, how are u feeling? Better I hope.Click to expand...


Thanks MrsCompass, I too and sorry for your loss. I am on the prometrium to start a new cycle since I havent had one in a few months. Speaking of....does anyone know how long it takes to bring on a cycle with this med? I am on 200mg twice a day and I forgot to ask the Dr when he gave it to me. I guess Im just anxious for it to come on and start so that I can get get the process moving along.


----------



## MKHewson

Okay ladies, I have a questions for you guys. I have gone blindly through this cycle with no blood work or US. So previously I OV'd day 14-16 but this cycle its was pretty obvious that with evidence of CM and cramping I like Ov'd day 20-21. So do you think I should count off 2 week from today will say before doing a POAS....I would want until i was late anyway before I test as I usually will get AF within 2 weeks. What do you think?


----------



## MKHewson

Mrs.Stinski said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!! New face coming in....FS just gave me Femara for the first time so I hope you girls dont mind I join in around here as soon as my cycle starts. Im suppose to start taking prometrium tonight, not sure how long it takes to make a cycle start...but the sooner the better :)
> 
> Hi mrs stinski, saw your sig and noticed your angel bean. Sorry for your loss. I mc 2 weeks after you. What's promethium for? To bring on period?
> 
> Mommy again, how are u feeling? Better I hope.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks MrsCompass, I too and sorry for your loss. I am on the prometrium to start a new cycle since I havent had one in a few months. Speaking of....does anyone know how long it takes to bring on a cycle with this med? I am on 200mg twice a day and I forgot to ask the Dr when he gave it to me. I guess Im just anxious for it to come on and start so that I can get get the process moving along.Click to expand...

I usually started about 10 days after taking prometrium.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

MKHewson said:


> Okay ladies, I have a questions for you guys. I have gone blindly through this cycle with no blood work or US. So previously I OV'd day 14-16 but this cycle its was pretty obvious that with evidence of CM and cramping I like Ov'd day 20-21. So do you think I should count off 2 week from today will say before doing a POAS....I would want until i was late anyway before I test as I usually will get AF within 2 weeks. What do you think?

I would say start from today.....but that's just me :) GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## MKHewson

IwantMyTurn said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, I have a questions for you guys. I have gone blindly through this cycle with no blood work or US. So previously I OV'd day 14-16 but this cycle its was pretty obvious that with evidence of CM and cramping I like Ov'd day 20-21. So do you think I should count off 2 week from today will say before doing a POAS....I would want until i was late anyway before I test as I usually will get AF within 2 weeks. What do you think?
> 
> I would say start from today.....but that's just me :) GOOD LUCK!!!Click to expand...

Thanks, and I think your right.

Mrs C when are you due to test???


----------



## s08

MKHewson said:


> Okay ladies, I have a questions for you guys. I have gone blindly through this cycle with no blood work or US. So previously I OV'd day 14-16 but this cycle its was pretty obvious that with evidence of CM and cramping I like Ov'd day 20-21. So do you think I should count off 2 week from today will say before doing a POAS....I would want until i was late anyway before I test as I usually will get AF within 2 weeks. What do you think?

I think your instincts are right. Since you ovulated late, your period (not that you are going to get one because it will be BFP!) will probably be late too. I don't know about you, but my luteal phase has actually gotten a little longer on femara. It used to be 13-14 days and last month it was 16 days. Good luck!


----------



## Cridge

Welcome Iwantmyturn! :hi: You can actually start clomid or femara at any point in your cycle - as long as you know you're not pregnant, and preferably if you know you're not already producing a follie. So I wouldn't worry about starting it late, and I agree with ... whomever it was that said it ... that since most women start it on cd3, that's why your doc wants you to consider yourself at cd3. It's like starting your hormones over again.

I'm hoping to ovulate in the next few days, but I'm worried I won't. I started opk testing yesterday and still no +, but I don't really count on those anyway. My cf is pretty much ewcm, but it's not extremely abundant, so I don't know what to think.

I'm excited for all those that are getting ready to test!


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> Lola, if you don't have male fertility issue, I think bd'ing everyday would be ideal. I have also read a lot of bfp success stories with bd'ing every other day. Maybe leading up to your o day, do the every day schedule, then bd the two consecutive days before o.
> 
> My clinic tells us to bd every other day even after ovulation for the entire week just in case there are more eggs to be released. I typically give up after o, I'm just too tired!

I just want to be sure we are "doing it" right, my nurse just said between day 12 and 16, not specifically every day or every other day. Looks like another boy will be born in April, thats 5 boys since the hubs and i started TTC.


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi MK - I'm due to test next Thursday, Jan 18th. That would be 12 DPO. 7 more days to go. 

Hi Cridge - I had the same worry as you. Since i ovulate so "quietly", not a sign, no CM, ... not a symptom ... on top of that negative OPK's (even though I don't trust them, there's still a little inside me that want to depend on them) ... but lo and behold, I ovulated. Keeping my fingers crossed for you, Cridge!!!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Thanks Cridge! 

I am assuming I should be ovulating within the next few days...RE said to start using OPK's tomorrow and to call when I get a postive...or if I don't. ....but I'm worried I might not even ovulate, b/c I hardly ever do, obviously from my PCOS. 

PLUS..this might be TMI...but I've been bleeding on and off since Monday early morning...called RE and he said to contiue with the plan...
But have any of you heard of this, or experienced this?? It's making me nervous..because now, it's a pretty steady medium flow...I'm just confused in all of this!

Hoping you ovulate and get your BFP!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

And I guess I should mention that my last period (medicated) was from 12/25 through 1/4/12....so this shouldn't be my period...abnormal bleeding from what RE says..and says this may just be a missed month :(


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies, I really have no updates....been busy all day! :laundry: 

I am now doing the injectable part of my cycle I go in for a follie check saturday morning.

Just stopping in, hope we get some more :bfp: soon!!!! :dust: Goodluck ladies!!!! 

We have a baby girl name!!! Ava Madison!!!! Lol, me and dh decided today. Lol


----------



## zadeebug

I am seeing a lot of success stories. I will be starting my first round of femara 5mg as soon as AF arrives. After 7 rounds of clomid with no ovulation I am hoping femara will work for me :) I will be doing opks. Any advice would be appreciated. I have pcos and endo.


----------



## MKHewson

Chiles said:


> Hey ladies, I really have no updates....been busy all day! :laundry:
> 
> I am now doing the injectable part of my cycle I go in for a follie check saturday morning.
> 
> Just stopping in, hope we get some more :bfp: soon!!!! :dust: Goodluck ladies!!!!
> 
> We have a baby girl name!!! Ava Madison!!!! Lol, me and dh decided today. Lol

Funny enough I have had a gril name for ever
Sarah Elizabeth, ....a boy we have played with Trevor and Brandon. But I love my grampas name of Harvey.


----------



## MrsCompass

zadeebug said:


> I am seeing a lot of success stories. I will be starting my first round of femara 5mg as soon as AF arrives. After 7 rounds of clomid with no ovulation I am hoping femara will work for me :) I will be doing opks. Any advice would be appreciated. I have pcos and endo.

Let us know when you start and we will add you to our handy-dandy board :)

No ovulation at all with Chlomid? This is my second round of femara and so far I've ovulated on both cycles. Welcome!!


----------



## MKHewson

So can I ask a TMI question about OV timing...this month, during sex I could really feel the hubby if he penetrated too deep...anyone else felt that before??:wacko::wacko:


----------



## sugarpuff

MKHewson said:


> So can I ask a TMI question about OV timing...this month, during sex I could really feel the hubby if he penetrated too deep...anyone else felt that before??:wacko::wacko:

i get this every month, it's blimmin painful !


----------



## MKHewson

sugarpuff said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> So can I ask a TMI question about OV timing...this month, during sex I could really feel the hubby if he penetrated too deep...anyone else felt that before??:wacko::wacko:
> 
> i get this every month, it's blimmin painful !Click to expand...

OMG so I am normal LMAO even the DH was like hmmm somethings different. lol


----------



## sugarpuff

i wouldn't class anything that my body does as normal :haha:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

sugarpuff said:


> i wouldn't class anything that my body does as normal :haha:

Haha, Im right there with ya on that one! LOL


----------



## Mommyagain

Cd28 and BFN this morning. :( Feel out this month.


----------



## siblingwishes

Mommyagain said:


> Cd28 and BFN this morning. :( Feel out this month.

Sorry to hear that:hugs:


----------



## siblingwishes

CD's as of Jan 12 2012
s08 ..............................21
Chiles ...........................11
Charisse28 ....................5
Cridge ..........................21
LolaM ...........................6
Sibling Wishes ............... 5
Tiffany231......................33???
Mommyagain ...................28
Mrscompass ....................25
Cooch.............................25
MK ............................... 22
Chook .......................... 23
Shareena ....................... 22
Jam................................BFP
Butterflysr........................31
JChic...............................9
Sugarpuff ........................3
SDState..........................28 
Courtneycvt12.................15
MrsStinski........................? 
Iwantmyturn....................11
Zadeebug.........................?


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> CD's as of Jan 12 2012
> s08 ..............................21
> Chiles ...........................11
> Charisse28 ....................5
> Cridge ..........................21
> LolaM ...........................6
> Sibling Wishes ............... 5
> Tiffany231......................33???
> Mommyagain ...................28
> Mrscompass ....................25
> Cooch.............................25
> MK ............................... 22
> Chook .......................... 23
> Shareena ....................... 22
> Jam................................BFP
> Butterflysr........................31
> JChic...............................9
> Sugarpuff ........................3
> SDState..........................28
> Courtneycvt12.................15
> MrsStinski........................?
> Iwantmyturn....................11
> Zadeebug.........................?

I am day 24 :thumbup: but thanks so much for keep tab LOL it actually got me to look lmao


----------



## MKHewson

So earlier today I posted on a thread about some ladies not being able to look at anyone else pregnant and not be upset. I wrote a response but then decided to delete as I did not want to upset anyone, as every women journey is there own. I wanted to post it here, I feel like our little group is optimistic, and I wonder what you guys would think, 

"I have to chime in here, I have been ttc for 3 years, had a MC of my first pregnancy. I have to say I cant be resentful of friend and family who are blessed with children. I am thankful that people who I care about will not encountered my struggle. I work with homeless individuals, and yes I do struggle with drug addicted or sex trade women get pregnant only to loose their "healthy" (amazingly) babies. But that is about it...I refuse to lose who I am in the plight of being a parent....that role does not distinguish who I am. I hope that I will get the chance to have a child of my own, and it does sadden be that it may not happen. I refuse not to live the life I love now because of my infertility."


----------



## zadeebug

MrsCompass said:


> zadeebug said:
> 
> 
> I am seeing a lot of success stories. I will be starting my first round of femara 5mg as soon as AF arrives. After 7 rounds of clomid with no ovulation I am hoping femara will work for me :) I will be doing opks. Any advice would be appreciated. I have pcos and endo.
> 
> Let us know when you start and we will add you to our handy-dandy board :)
> 
> No ovulation at all with Chlomid? This is my second round of femara and so far I've ovulated on both cycles. Welcome!!Click to expand...

I was taking clomid cd 5-9 and estrace 3-7 I was all the way up to 150mg when my gyno referred me to my RE. I started metoformin 1000mg a day along with clomid 50 mg. I never had a follie bigger than 10. The next cycle I was on clomid estrace and gonal f. On cycle day 12 I had 1 17mm follie and did an hcg trigger but bfn. After that cycle I got a complex cyst and had to go on BC. In Sept 2011 I had a lap which discovered endo. A hysterscopy and chromotubation. My tubes were fine. This is our first month back on meds so hopefully femara works for us.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

MK - Well said...very well said.


----------



## MKHewson

IwantMyTurn said:


> MK - Well said...very well said.

Thanks, I didnt want to hurt anyone, it was just my personal opinion


----------



## siblingwishes

CD's as of Jan 12 2012
s08 ..............................21
Chiles ...........................11
Charisse28 ....................5
Cridge ..........................21
LolaM ...........................6
Sibling Wishes ............... 5
Tiffany231......................33???
Mommyagain ...................28
Mrscompass ....................25
Cooch.............................25
MK ............................... 24
Chook .......................... 23
Shareena ....................... 22
Jam................................BFP
Butterflysr........................31
JChic...............................9
Sugarpuff ........................3
SDState..........................28 
Courtneycvt12.................15
MrsStinski........................? 
Iwantmyturn....................11
Zadeebug.........................? 

Sorry MK - fixed! Any other mistakes ladies?


----------



## Cridge

zadeebug - it's my belief that if clomid doesn't work for you, femara will work very well for you! Good luck with it!

iwantmyturn - the bleeding does sound suspicious but it might just be your hormones trying to figure out what to do. I had mid cycle spotting that I was never worried about ... and it only happened every blue moon during my super long cycles (pcos). My doc thought it might be polyps although nothing ever showed on u/s. I completely disregarded her suspicion and thought it was just crazy hormones on super long cycles. Well, turned out I had a bunch of nasty polyps. Not saying you have them, but it might be something worth looking into...??? :shrug:

MK - I totally agree with you. I've been dealing with my infertility for 14 years and I'd be one sour person if I let every pregnancy get to me. I feel that I can't begrudge others for doing exactly what I would do if I could. It is hard at times, but if you look deep enough, being childless (or having fewer children than we want/planned) has it's benefits too. I firmly believe we're all blessed in different ways and if we're not able to have our children when and how we want, we're compensated for that with other blessings. Just my opinion, but it's helped me get through years of pain.

mommyagain - I'm so sorry about your bfn! :hugs: Could it be too early? When did you ovulate?


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Cridge - 

Hi there :) I don't think I have any polyps or anything like that, as I just had an HSG done on 1/4/12 and he said everything was good & that he didn't see anything...would it be possible that he missed something with HSG? Is there a better way to check everything out? laproscopy? hmmm....guess I just remember my RE telling me that if I had any polyps or anything, that he'd see them during HSG...but could be wrong.?

I was only bleeding lightly this morning when I woke up, and now it's only very light brown when I wipe...(SORRY TMI!) but I guess it's a good thing.

Went ahead and just did my OPK ....big fat negative. I used the Clear Blue Easy with the smiley faces...I don't know if I should do one again tonight too??? Or just one a day?? They are so expensive! I need to order some from Amazon I guess, since I'll most likely be using them awhile....I just doubt them because it says on the package that for women with PCOS, it may affect the results...ugh! Even if I don't get a positive at all, I shouldn't rule out that I never ovulated, right? I should find that out from my RE with blood work? I'm supposed to call him tomorrow with results.

Anyway, thanks for the reply. :)


----------



## LolaM

zadeebug said:


> I am seeing a lot of success stories. I will be starting my first round of femara 5mg as soon as AF arrives. After 7 rounds of clomid with no ovulation I am hoping femara will work for me :) I will be doing opks. Any advice would be appreciated. I have pcos and endo.


wow, I cant believe they let you go so long without any results! I did 2 months of clomid with limited results and went to femara and metformin and BANG! follicle release and progesterone levels went up my first month. I havent been diagnosed with anything, but I was on BCP for almost 10 years. hope your body responds as quickly as mine has


----------



## Chiles

Hey hey hey ladies!! 

I am running on 2hrs of sleep lol. So much been going on in my family. On another note, 
2 more days before I have my follies check!!!! :)


----------



## Cridge

iwantmyturn - I think they should have found any abnormalities with an hsg... although it's been so long since I had mine done that I can't remember exactly what they are able to see. But if your FS said they would have seen them, I trust that! :)

I don't trust opk's either. Last cycle I got a + after I ovulated (confirmed by u/s). :wacko: The issue with PCOSers is that sometimes our LH tends to be so high that you might get false positives. I would take it as a good sign that you got a negative (at least for now) ... you should be able to catch a surge. I only do one a day and I've had cycles where I had 4 days in a row of + before I ovulated, and I've had cycles where I don't get a + at all but still ovulate (like last cycle). So...?? :shrug: I know some women take a couple a day.

Oh - and who was it that said their dh was knocking her cervix around? :haha: Sorry - I can't recall who it was, but that happens to me a lot depending on where I am in my cycle. Around ovulation the cervix is higher, so hopefully you won't feel it then.


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> So can I ask a TMI question about OV timing...this month, during sex I could really feel the hubby if he penetrated too deep...anyone else felt that before??:wacko::wacko:


Sometimes, yes that happens


----------



## Chiles

MKHewson said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I really have no updates....been busy all day! :laundry:
> 
> I am now doing the injectable part of my cycle I go in for a follie check saturday morning.
> 
> Just stopping in, hope we get some more :bfp: soon!!!! :dust: Goodluck ladies!!!!
> 
> We have a baby girl name!!! Ava Madison!!!! Lol, me and dh decided today. Lol
> 
> Funny enough I have had a gril name for ever
> Sarah Elizabeth, ....a boy we have played with Trevor and Brandon. But I love my grampas name of Harvey.Click to expand...

Nice names! I love sarah elizabeth, also love harvey! :thumbup:


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I really have no updates....been busy all day! :laundry:
> 
> I am now doing the injectable part of my cycle I go in for a follie check saturday morning.
> 
> Just stopping in, hope we get some more :bfp: soon!!!! :dust: Goodluck ladies!!!!
> 
> We have a baby girl name!!! Ava Madison!!!! Lol, me and dh decided today. Lol
> 
> Funny enough I have had a gril name for ever
> Sarah Elizabeth, ....a boy we have played with Trevor and Brandon. But I love my grampas name of Harvey.Click to expand...
> 
> Nice names! I love sarah elizabeth, also love harvey! :thumbup:Click to expand...


my sister stole my baby girl name and we are going to name sons after our dads: James Allan and Allan James, lol


----------



## Cridge

Hi girls! 

I ovulated yesterday! I had a suspicion by about noon and thought I had for sure by the evening - my temp confirmed it this morning. So I'm very glad I took the extra femara! I've been in a pretty bummed mood this cycle, so dh and I didn't take advantage like we should, but we dtd less than 24 hours before I ovulated, so I guess not all hope is lost.

Can I just say I hate the 2ww?! It turns me into a totally obsessed monster. I'm hoping that since I've been blah up til now, the 2ww will be pretty blah too.


----------



## MKHewson

Cridge said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I ovulated yesterday! I had a suspicion by about noon and thought I had for sure by the evening - my temp confirmed it this morning. So I'm very glad I took the extra femara! I've been in a pretty bummed mood this cycle, so dh and I didn't take advantage like we should, but we dtd less than 24 hours before I ovulated, so I guess not all hope is lost.
> 
> Can I just say I hate the 2ww?! It turns me into a totally obsessed monster. I'm hoping that since I've been blah up til now, the 2ww will be pretty blah too.

I hear ya, Tww, feels like eternity. I am optimistic. I am hopeful this month will be it, otherwise I guess on to the next month LOL. I am going to try Zumba this weekend, I feel the need to be active.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Cridge said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> I ovulated yesterday! I had a suspicion by about noon and thought I had for sure by the evening - my temp confirmed it this morning. So I'm very glad I took the extra femara! I've been in a pretty bummed mood this cycle, so dh and I didn't take advantage like we should, but we dtd less than 24 hours before I ovulated, so I guess not all hope is lost.
> 
> Can I just say I hate the 2ww?! It turns me into a totally obsessed monster. I'm hoping that since I've been blah up til now, the 2ww will be pretty blah too.



WISHING YOU THE BEST OF LUCK on your :bfp: !!!!!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Question....can you upload pictures to this site?? I'd like someone to look at the two OPK's I've done. I did one yesterday at 3pm (NEG) and one this morning at 9am (NEG) ...but the line today I think I can definitly see better...
(maybe I should'nt even be reading it that way, since I'm using the Clear Blue Easy one where it shows a smiley face, but I've seen people compare the lines on them too...???)


----------



## MKHewson

IwantMyTurn said:


> Question....can you upload pictures to this site?? I'd like someone to look at the two OPK's I've done. I did one yesterday at 3pm (NEG) and one this morning at 9am (NEG) ...but the line today I think I can definitly see better...
> (maybe I should'nt even be reading it that way, since I'm using the Clear Blue Easy one where it shows a smiley face, but I've seen people compare the lines on them too...???)

I have used 

https://tinypic.com/

you load there, then post the link the image will be imbedded


----------



## Cridge

MK - I love zumba!!! I have definitely been sedentary the last few days and I'm itching to get out and do something. It's just so stinkin' cold outside!

iwantmyturn - I'm not sure about reading the lines on digital opks. I have those too and the test lines always seem to be pretty light. Even when I had a positive, the test line was much lighter than the control....whereas with non-digital tests, in order for it to be positive, the test line needs to be the same color or darker than the control. The digital ones even say on the instructions not to read the lines, but I don't know why the lines would be different on those tests than regular ones...??? :shrug:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Cridge said:


> MK - I love zumba!!! I have definitely been sedentary the last few days and I'm itching to get out and do something. It's just so stinkin' cold outside!
> 
> iwantmyturn - I'm not sure about reading the lines on digital opks. I have those too and the test lines always seem to be pretty light. Even when I had a positive, the test line was much lighter than the control....whereas with non-digital tests, in order for it to be positive, the test line needs to be the same color or darker than the control. The digital ones even say on the instructions not to read the lines, but I don't know why the lines would be different on those tests than regular ones...??? :shrug:



ahhh...all of this just eats away at me...the waiting..the unknown...blah! :(

there is a definite change in the line from the one I took yesterday...so maybe I'm closer to getting my positive OPK result....guess time will tell...

Thanks ladies


----------



## jchic

Did someone just mention Zumba?! I LOVE LOVE LOVE Zumba! I go 3 times a week and its great exercise and super motivating and FUN! 

Hope you ladies have a great weekend and babydust to you all!


----------



## Chiles

IwantMyTurn said:


> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> MK - I love zumba!!! I have definitely been sedentary the last few days and I'm itching to get out and do something. It's just so stinkin' cold outside!
> 
> iwantmyturn - I'm not sure about reading the lines on digital opks. I have those too and the test lines always seem to be pretty light. Even when I had a positive, the test line was much lighter than the control....whereas with non-digital tests, in order for it to be positive, the test line needs to be the same color or darker than the control. The digital ones even say on the instructions not to read the lines, but I don't know why the lines would be different on those tests than regular ones...??? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh...all of this just eats away at me...the waiting..the unknown...blah! :(
> 
> there is a definite change in the line from the one I took yesterday...so maybe I'm closer to getting my positive OPK result....guess time will tell...
> 
> Thanks ladiesClick to expand...

The lines with the diigital opks do not matter, so I don't think to much comparison with those. They get light and dark through out my 1st cycle and I didn't ovulate that month, never got my smiley.


----------



## siblingwishes

A friend of mine had a baby girl this morning. It is her second child. I am so happy for her, yet so sad about my own situation. I feel bad, but I can't help it. Some days just suck.


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> A friend of mine had a baby girl this morning. It is her second child. I am so happy for her, yet so sad about my own situation. I feel bad, but I can't help it. Some days just suck.

*hugs* I can completely relate that that feeling of excitement and joy for a friend, but the heart break for yourself. Never feel bad about your real emotions, you allowed to feel them :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sugarpuff

quick question.... has anyone else got randomly horny whilst taking femara ? i normally have zero sex drive, but actually felt like i almost wanted sex earlier (seriously, that is so not normal for me !)


----------



## Cridge

siblingwishes - it's always hard when someone gets their baby and you're still waiting. :hugs: I hope you can find some cheer in your day!

sugarpuff - are you about to ovulate? I typically have zero drive but when I'm close to ovulating suddenly I feel a little randy. ;)


----------



## MKHewson

sugarpuff said:


> quick question.... has anyone else got randomly horny whilst taking femara ? i normally have zero sex drive, but actually felt like i almost wanted sex earlier (seriously, that is so not normal for me !)


Amen sister, I was like a cat, or well I am lol. I found the pcos made me a little flat, but now with active cycles look out lmao


----------



## sugarpuff

i'm only on cd4 so i hope i'm not ovulating yet ! but yay for not being the only one ! :D


----------



## Shareena

Hello ladies,

I have good news. I got my u/s and b/w back and it confirmed ovulation on Monday. Now, i am officially in the TWW and my doc wants me to take progesterone suppository. I will go in for Bhcg on Jan23.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Shareena said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have good news. I got my u/s and b/w back and it confirmed ovulation on Monday. Now, i am officially in the TWW and my doc wants me to take progesterone suppository. I will go in for Bhcg on Jan23.


GOOD LUCK getting your :bfp: !!!!


curious to know what CD you had your tests? I was told to start taking my OPK's on CD11 and to call when/if I got a positive...which I've taken 3, and no + yet :( I don't feel like this is my month..even though this is my first medicated month. LoL. I was hopeful, but now, not so much. I've had a lot of irregularites just starting out, though. blah!


----------



## courtneycvt12

Had my second scan today, have two follicles one 21mm on the left and 18mm on the right. Nurse gave me the hcg shot. 

Question: is there a good chance that they could both drop? or does the bigger one usually drop? I feel like a chicken waiting for my eggs to drop!


----------



## Chiles

courtneycvt12 said:


> Had my second scan today, have two follicles one 21mm on the left and 18mm on the right. Nurse gave me the hcg shot.
> 
> Question: is there a good chance that they could both drop? or does the bigger one usually drop? I feel like a chicken waiting for my eggs to drop!

They should both drop. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Chiles

Shareena said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have good news. I got my u/s and b/w back and it confirmed ovulation on Monday. Now, i am officially in the TWW and my doc wants me to take progesterone suppository. I will go in for Bhcg on Jan23.

:dust: Good luck.


----------



## Shareena

GOOD LUCK getting your :bfp: !!!!


curious to know what CD you had your tests? I was told to start taking my OPK's on CD11 and to call when/if I got a positive...which I've taken 3, and no + yet :( I don't feel like this is my month..even though this is my first medicated month. LoL. I was hopeful, but now, not so much. I've had a lot of irregularites just starting out, though. blah![/QUOTE]

This is my unmedicated cycle but last cycle when i was on letrozole I had my first u/s cd13,then cd14 and had IUI on cd15. They didn't want me to use opk's. I couldn't get my prescription because they were closed for the holidays so I had to go natural. I had an appt Monday to discuss my next cycle and my doctor wanted to confirm ovulation and they did tests and confirmed it. If this cycle doesn't work then I am moving to letrozole,gonal-f ,hcg and IUI and progesterone suppositories.


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> I hear ya, Tww, feels like eternity. I am optimistic. I am hopeful this month will be it, otherwise I guess on to the next month LOL. I am going to try Zumba this weekend, I feel the need to be active.
> 
> 
> Im looking into yoga, our local YMCA is offering a free membership and has just started yoga classes:thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> MK - I love zumba!!! I have definitely been sedentary the last few days and I'm itching to get out and do something. It's just so stinkin' cold outside!
> 
> iwantmyturn - I'm not sure about reading the lines on digital opks. I have those too and the test lines always seem to be pretty light. Even when I had a positive, the test line was much lighter than the control....whereas with non-digital tests, in order for it to be positive, the test line needs to be the same color or darker than the control. The digital ones even say on the instructions not to read the lines, but I don't know why the lines would be different on those tests than regular ones...??? :shrug:

The REAL question is, if you arent supposed to read the lines-why do the tests HAVE lines? :dohh: :shrug:


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> A friend of mine had a baby girl this morning. It is her second child. I am so happy for her, yet so sad about my own situation. I feel bad, but I can't help it. Some days just suck.

:hugs2:


----------



## LolaM

Shareena said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have good news. I got my u/s and b/w back and it confirmed ovulation on Monday. Now, i am officially in the TWW and my doc wants me to take progesterone suppository. I will go in for Bhcg on Jan23.

:dust: :yipee:


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> Shareena said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have good news. I got my u/s and b/w back and it confirmed ovulation on Monday. Now, i am officially in the TWW and my doc wants me to take progesterone suppository. I will go in for Bhcg on Jan23.
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK getting your :bfp: !!!!
> 
> 
> curious to know what CD you had your tests? I was told to start taking my OPK's on CD11 and to call when/if I got a positive...which I've taken 3, and no + yet :( I don't feel like this is my month..even though this is my first medicated month. LoL. I was hopeful, but now, not so much. I've had a lot of irregularites just starting out, though. blah!Click to expand...

Sorry-totally sucks but maybe just chalk this up to your experamental month and start fresh next 
cycle!

I took my last dose of letrozole today, my temper has been just awful, I was so short with my class today-grrrr! CURSE YOU, FRIDAY THE 13TH!!! Thank goodnes its payday AND a long weekend, now hubs and I have to get our spare room cleaned up, never know when we might neeeed it!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shareena said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies,
> 
> I have good news. I got my u/s and b/w back and it confirmed ovulation on Monday. Now, i am officially in the TWW and my doc wants me to take progesterone suppository. I will go in for Bhcg on Jan23.
> 
> 
> GOOD LUCK getting your :bfp: !!!!
> 
> 
> curious to know what CD you had your tests? I was told to start taking my OPK's on CD11 and to call when/if I got a positive...which I've taken 3, and no + yet :( I don't feel like this is my month..even though this is my first medicated month. LoL. I was hopeful, but now, not so much. I've had a lot of irregularites just starting out, though. blah!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry-totally sucks but maybe just chalk this up to your experamental month and start fresh next
> cycle!
> 
> I took my last dose of letrozole today, my temper has been just awful, I was so short with my class today-grrrr! CURSE YOU, FRIDAY THE 13TH!!! Thank goodnes its payday AND a long weekend, now hubs and I have to get our spare room cleaned up, never know when we might neeeed it!Click to expand...


yeah, I keep telling myself "once I get a grasp on all of this, it WILL happen" :) It's just hard to keep that attitude about it every single day!

I've been having tempers too...LoL...but I think most of it is from the emotional side of dealing with all of this...it's insane really. And yeah! CURSE FRIDAY THE 13th! I've had a terrible day! LoL.


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> yeah, I keep telling myself "once I get a grasp on all of this, it WILL happen" :) It's just hard to keep that attitude about it every single day!
> 
> I've been having tempers too...LoL...but I think most of it is from the emotional side of dealing with all of this...it's insane really. And yeah! CURSE FRIDAY THE 13th! I've had a terrible day! LoL.


I sell my college books on Amazon, needed to send one yesterday and had a near melt-down looking for the right sized envelope-I hate the post office! :gun:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

I sell my college books on Amazon, needed to send one yesterday and had a near melt-down looking for the right sized envelope-I hate the post office! :gun:[/QUOTE]



It's amazing what the littlest, simplest things can trigger! :growlmad:


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> I sell my college books on Amazon, needed to send one yesterday and had a near melt-down looking for the right sized envelope-I hate the post office! :gun:



It's amazing what the littlest, simplest things can trigger! :growlmad:[/QUOTE]

I think with the TTC stress, and masters and working full time and a husband and 2 dogs and house and bills, its all just too much for one person, and now that I seem to be on track, i guess it was waiting to come out--and envelopes seem to be the trigger, lol!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> I sell my college books on Amazon, needed to send one yesterday and had a near melt-down looking for the right sized envelope-I hate the post office! :gun:
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing what the littlest, simplest things can trigger! :growlmad:Click to expand...

I think with the TTC stress, and masters and working full time and a husband and 2 dogs and house and bills, its all just too much for one person, and now that I seem to be on track, i guess it was waiting to come out--and envelopes seem to be the trigger, lol![/QUOTE]

Haha!!! i Hear ya there!


----------



## Cridge

LolaM said:


> The REAL question is, if you arent supposed to read the lines-why do the tests HAVE lines? :dohh: :shrug:

I wondered the same thing!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

YAY.....AF FINALLY came today. Very hopeful about this cycle!!


----------



## cooch

CD 1 for me urgh!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Well now Im all kinds of confused. I havent had a cycle since October which is why I am on prometrium to bring on a cycle. I have been on 400mg since Monday. I spotted some on Thursday and a little on Friday. Yesterday morning was a full flow, clots and all. Yesterday afternoon around 3 I noticed that it had stopped....just stopped. Hasnt come back since. Im cramping a little now so Im thinking its going to come back today, but do I still count yesterday as CD 1? Stupid cycles. Im gonna call my doc tomorrow to see what he thinks because I could prob go days with bleeding some and stopping, for some reason my body likes to do that, but I thought with being on the prometrium that it wouldnt be like that. Grr!!


----------



## courtneycvt12

well the dreaded tww is here for me ladies...i also get to look forward to progesterone suppositories...yay me. jan 30th i go in for my pg test. i don't even want to get my hopes up because i know how hard the fall is. it really stinks. this should be an exciting time and i want to feel hopeful and excited but i just can't get back on that rollercoaster ride


----------



## LolaM

courtneycvt12 said:


> well the dreaded tww is here for me ladies...i also get to look forward to progesterone suppositories...yay me. jan 30th i go in for my pg test. i don't even want to get my hopes up because i know how hard the fall is. it really stinks. this should be an exciting time and i want to feel hopeful and excited but i just can't get back on that rollercoaster ride

you have an appt for a preg test already? why have they scheduled that already?


----------



## courtneycvt12

i don't know, that's just what they do. you don't go in for a pg test after two weeks? what do you do, just wait for af?


----------



## MKHewson

I am entering the 2 nd week of my tww...I have a stupid cold. Just found out good friends are expecting their second baby this summer, they were so kind and gentle telling us. Makes you appreciate good friends and how they want to protect you from hurt. I kinda feel lucky this month though....lets hope I guess LOL. I hope you ladies had a wonderful weekend, I am sitting have a glass of red wine ( just a tiny one LOL) and watching the Golden Globes.


----------



## LolaM

courtneycvt12 said:


> i don't know, that's just what they do. you don't go in for a pg test after two weeks? what do you do, just wait for af?

yeah...I wouldnt go in for a test unless i was late :shrug: Im also unmonitored. I talked to the nurse and she said if the dr wanted to seee me he would phone me but i havent heard anything, so im assuming he wants me to go unmonitored because the dr has to order the blood work and follicle studies so i guess since it worked im on my own


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> I am entering the 2 nd week of my tww...I have a stupid cold. Just found out good friends are expecting their second baby this summer, they were so kind and gentle telling us. Makes you appreciate good friends and how they want to protect you from hurt. I kinda feel lucky this month though....lets hope I guess LOL. I hope you ladies had a wonderful weekend, I am sitting have a glass of red wine ( just a tiny one LOL) and watching the Golden Globes.

I try not to think about the TWW. My sich is different than yours though, my follicles are the right size, im ovulating and my progesterone is right so i just try to remember that now that things are right and correct, it is going to take some time, i have decided that since i am on the right track, I wont count the last year of TTC because really, it doesnt count, does it? It does break my heart htat my friends are getting preg, having babies and those babies are almost 3 months old, in the time that i have been TTC...
It seems like this cycle is going very fast, its almost time to POAS and :sex: again. 
I attempted to clean up my spare room today. All I managed to do was move stuff around, its still a mess in there, its our junk room and my insensative husband told me i should just let it be a junk room until we actualy have a baby! The bastaaaad!


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi Ladies - I've been very busy this weekend and I'm not caught up with everyone just yet. Just stopping by to say hello :) 

AFM - This cycle is not looking promising ... huge temp drop at 10DPO. Dr's appointment today at 12:30pm to go through our next step. *sigh*


----------



## Cridge

mrscompass - how long is your typical LP? I big drop at 10dpo could be implantation! I hope your dr appointment goes well. It's all so hard!

MK - I'm jealous that you're entering your 2nd week! Why is it that the 2ww goes by sooo slllooooww! :dohh: I hope this is your lucky month! :)

courtney - GL with the 2ww! I'm only 4dpo, so I'm right there with ya. The last 4 days haven't been too bad though. AF should be here for me on the 29th, so we can wait it out together. :)

afm - I can't remember what I've told you girls... Next cycle we're moving on to gonal-f and will be doing 3 cycles of that before giving up ttc for good. So although I'm still a very little hopeful for this cycle (only bd'd once during ewcm), I'm anxious to move on to next cycle.


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Hi Ladies - I've been very busy this weekend and I'm not caught up with everyone just yet. Just stopping by to say hello :)
> 
> AFM - This cycle is not looking promising ... huge temp drop at 10DPO. Dr's appointment today at 12:30pm to go through our next step. *sigh*

Hey Mrs C I hope you had a great weekend,,... keep us posted on the Drs advice


----------



## MKHewson

Cridge said:


> mrscompass - how long is your typical LP? I big drop at 10dpo could be implantation! I hope your dr appointment goes well. It's all so hard!
> 
> MK - I'm jealous that you're entering your 2nd week! Why is it that the 2ww goes by sooo slllooooww! :dohh: I hope this is your lucky month! :)
> 
> courtney - GL with the 2ww! I'm only 4dpo, so I'm right there with ya. The last 4 days haven't been too bad though. AF should be here for me on the 29th, so we can wait it out together. :)
> 
> afm - I can't remember what I've told you girls... Next cycle we're moving on to gonal-f and will be doing 3 cycles of that before giving up ttc for good. So although I'm still a very little hopeful for this cycle (only bd'd once during ewcm), I'm anxious to move on to next cycle.


I am optimistic this cycle I guess we will wait and see, I will test around the 23rd. But I will likely just wait till I am few days late before wasting a pee test. I am cheap LOL


----------



## LolaM

Time to start OPKs. CD 10 and i got some faint lines...not positive but not HAIL NO! I am feeling some cramping on my right side again but im not sure if thats O pains or :wohoo:


----------



## s08

Cridge said:


> mrscompass - how long is your typical LP? I big drop at 10dpo could be implantation! I hope your dr appointment goes well. It's all so hard!
> 
> MK - I'm jealous that you're entering your 2nd week! Why is it that the 2ww goes by sooo slllooooww! :dohh: I hope this is your lucky month! :)
> 
> courtney - GL with the 2ww! I'm only 4dpo, so I'm right there with ya. The last 4 days haven't been too bad though. AF should be here for me on the 29th, so we can wait it out together. :)
> 
> afm - I can't remember what I've told you girls... Next cycle we're moving on to gonal-f and will be doing 3 cycles of that before giving up ttc for good. So although I'm still a very little hopeful for this cycle (only bd'd once during ewcm), I'm anxious to move on to next cycle.

Cringe, what do they think the gonal-f will do? I hope that's not a dumb question. Good luck making it through the tww! 

AFM, I had a teeny-tiny bit of spotting this morning at 12dpiui, so I'm assuming af is on her way. It's super early, as last month my luteal phase was 16 days, but oh well. I guess it will stop me from testing tomorrow morning.


----------



## LolaM

s08 said:


> AFM, I had a teeny-tiny bit of spotting this morning at 12dpiui, so I'm assuming af is on her way. It's super early, as last month my luteal phase was 16 days, but oh well. I guess it will stop me from testing tomorrow morning.

:af: :hugs:


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks Ladies!!! I am still waiting for the Doctor as I type this on my mobile phone. 

@Cridge: I usually have 12LP Days. I hope it is implantation but not feeling it ...

MK - I will write more later. My BlackbeRy is sooooo slow.


----------



## MrsCompass

:wave: Hi Everyone! :wave:

Some exciting stuff going on in here ... I'm going to try and update our board tonight. It's going to be hard but I'll try. 

Saw my Gyne/FS today. She's happy that I'm responding well with Letrozole and we both agreed that we're going to try IUI next cycle. But I have to really work and check my finances first. Doctor wants to do a back-to-back insemination ($600.00), plus Letrozole ($46.00), plus HCG Trigger Shot ($86.00). I wasn't prepared for the $600.00. I was ready for the 1 insemination, which would only cost $375.00. I asked her how she felt about just doing 1 and she said it would give me a better and higher chances of conceiving than not doing 1. So, for me my dilemma is, 1 insemination or back to back insemination. We will do one or the other. So, that's my next step. 

Update about this cycle. I'm on 10DPO. I mentioned earlier that my temp took a big dip this morning which made me feel that I'm out this month. Cridge mentioned that it might be an implantation dip. I asked the Doctor, and she said, chances are, it's too late for implantation dip. :nope:

So, my Doctor's appt was for 12:30pm but by the time I actually saw the doctor, it was 2:30pm:growlmad: :sleep: ... loooong wait. I got home at 5pm and wen to the bathroom to pee and I see dark brown spotting :blush:. I don't know what to think now ... could this be my implantation bleeding to go along with my implantation dip? :shrug: 

I'm not a spotter. I usually just get the witch full blown, no warning ... other than cramping 2 days before. So, if this is the witch, then, this is really new. I know it's different for everyone and each cycle is different ... I don't know what to think ... :dohh: ... I'm just very very very anxious now. I just want to know one way or the other. I'm not testing until Thursday, Jan 19th. I'm doing a blood test at the Clinic. 

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Cridge

MrsC - great news! Yes, 10dpo is on the late side, but I disagree with your doc that it's too late for implantation. FX'd for tomorrow!! I can't wait to see your temp spike back up!! :winkwink: 

I don't know what to tell you about the IUI. I don't really think they do much good unless there's a problem with DH's swimmers. If your dh is problem free, and you're worried about the $$, I personally, would just do 1. That's a tough decision!

s08 - hopefully af won't find you! fx'd! I have 16 day LP's as well when I ovulate properly. But I've had many medicated cycles where my LP is shorter due to poor ovulation. Were you monitored before ovulation? I can't recall if you were.

The gonal-f is pure FSH (follicle stimulating hormone). So it stimulates those follies to grow, grow, grow! Femara or clomid act with your estrogen making your body think you don't have any (or much), so it produces FSH to grow the follies which produce the estrogen... 

I got pregnant on my first cycle of gonal-f over 10 years ago and haven't tried it since (for various reasons), but I feel like it's the drug my body actually needs and I have high hopes. We'll see. I'm not counting this cycle completely out yet, but not planning on a bfp either. Trying to be realistic. :dohh:


----------



## s08

MrsCompass said:


> :wave: Hi Everyone! :wave:
> 
> Some exciting stuff going on in here ... I'm going to try and update our board tonight. It's going to be hard but I'll try.
> 
> Saw my Gyne/FS today. She's happy that I'm responding well with Letrozole and we both agreed that we're going to try IUI next cycle. But I have to really work and check my finances first. Doctor wants to do a back-to-back insemination ($600.00), plus Letrozole ($46.00), plus HCG Trigger Shot ($86.00). I wasn't prepared for the $600.00. I was ready for the 1 insemination, which would only cost $375.00. I asked her how she felt about just doing 1 and she said it would give me a better and higher chances of conceiving than not doing 1. So, for me my dilemma is, 1 insemination or back to back insemination. We will do one or the other. So, that's my next step.
> 
> Update about this cycle. I'm on 10DPO. I mentioned earlier that my temp took a big dip this morning which made me feel that I'm out this month. Cridge mentioned that it might be an implantation dip. I asked the Doctor, and she said, chances are, it's too late for implantation dip. :nope:
> 
> So, my Doctor's appt was for 12:30pm but by the time I actually saw the doctor, it was 2:30pm:growlmad: :sleep: ... loooong wait. I got home at 5pm and wen to the bathroom to pee and I see dark brown spotting :blush:. I don't know what to think now ... could this be my implantation bleeding to go along with my implantation dip? :shrug:
> 
> I'm not a spotter. I usually just get the witch full blown, no warning ... other than cramping 2 days before. So, if this is the witch, then, this is really new. I know it's different for everyone and each cycle is different ... I don't know what to think ... :dohh: ... I'm just very very very anxious now. I just want to know one way or the other. I'm not testing until Thursday, Jan 19th. I'm doing a blood test at the Clinic.
> 
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Not sure about the back-to-back IUI. My RE only does one/month, as she doesn't think 2 increases the odds. So I'm sure if you can only afford one, it will still give you a good chance. 

And I'm having the exact same spotting! And I'm not a spotter either. Its 12dpiui and probably 11 dpo and I had a little spotting today. I'm not expecting af until Friday, so not sure what to think either. I'm preparing myself for the witch, I suppose. Good luck!


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi S08 - The Witch is also due on Friday for me! Do you have any symptoms of AF coming? None for me. 

I hope she stays away from the both of us and TTC fairy come to us!!! 
:dust:

Cridge & S08 - We do have swimmer count issues ... the count is on the low side but motility and morphology departments are great. I think we'll try with 1 to start. It will at least put the swimmers directly where they're supposed to go.


----------



## LolaM

s08 said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> Not sure about the back-to-back IUI. My RE only does one/month, as she doesn't think 2 increases the odds. So I'm sure if you can only afford one, it will still give you a good chance.
> 
> 
> Yeah...the cost is a big issue for us too! I got yet another bill...Im afraid to go to my mailbox! I would think if you can only afford one, that has to be better than nuffin'.Click to expand...


----------



## MrsCompass

CD's as of Jan 16, 2012
Butterflysr........................35
Charisse28 ........................9
Chiles .............................15
Chook ............................ 27
Cooch..............................29
Courtneycvt12...................19
Cridge ..............................25
Iwantmyturn.......................15
Jam...................................BFP January 2012
JChic.................................13
LolaM ...............................10
MK .................................. 27
Mommyagain .................... 32
Mrscompass ......................29
MrsStinski...........................2
s08 .................................25
SDState............................32
Shareena ......................... 26
Sibling Wishes .................... 9
Sugarpuff ...........................7
Tiffany231..........................37???
Zadeebug............................?


----------



## MrsCompass

Cridge said:


> MrsC - great news! Yes, 10dpo is on the late side, but I disagree with your doc that it's too late for implantation. FX'd for tomorrow!! I can't wait to see your temp spike back up!! :winkwink:
> 
> I don't know what to tell you about the IUI. I don't really think they do much good unless there's a problem with DH's swimmers. If your dh is problem free, and you're worried about the $$, I personally, would just do 1. That's a tough decision!
> 
> s08 - hopefully af won't find you!  fx'd! I have 16 day LP's as well when I ovulate properly. But I've had many medicated cycles where my LP is shorter due to poor ovulation. Were you monitored before ovulation? I can't recall if you were.
> 
> The gonal-f is pure FSH (follicle stimulating hormone). So it stimulates those follies to grow, grow, grow! Femara or clomid act with your estrogen making your body think you don't have any (or much), so it produces FSH to grow the follies which produce the estrogen...
> 
> I got pregnant on my first cycle of gonal-f over 10 years ago and haven't tried it since (for various reasons), but I feel like it's the drug my body actually needs and I have high hopes. We'll see. I'm not counting this cycle completely out yet, but not planning on a bfp either. Trying to be realistic. :dohh:

My DH's cousin got pregnant with gonal-f :thumbup:. She's a Nurse and she's been pushing me to ask my Doctor. Lol!!! do you start this next cycle?


----------



## LolaM

Our list just keeps gettin longer!


----------



## beaniekins

Hello! I am new and hoping you have some advice for me.
I am on my first cycle of femara but am on day 26 and no ovulation yet (monitored by ultrasound, OPK, and BBT charting). One week ago (so mid-cycle) I was diagnosed with PCOS and started taking metformin. I am on 1500 mg dosage.
Do you think I have any hope of still ovulating this cycle? (Unmedicated I do usually ovulate about 75% of the time from about days 19-25). Supposedly femara was supposed to move that up to days 15-16...
Is anyone taking metformin? How long will it take to have an effect?
Today the nurse recommended taking prometrium to induce a period and then doing next cycle with only metformin and no femara. 
Have any of you had a cycle where you did not ovulate on femara followed by one where you did?
Thanks! I know I have a lot of questions :blush::


----------



## beaniekins

PS, here is my chart if anyone wants to look at it. I'm thinking it is looking pretty anovulatory at this point.
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/306aa8


----------



## courtneycvt12

beaniekins said:


> Hello! I am new and hoping you have some advice for me.
> I am on my first cycle of femara but am on day 26 and no ovulation yet (monitored by ultrasound, OPK, and BBT charting). One week ago (so mid-cycle) I was diagnosed with PCOS and started taking metformin. I am on 1500 mg dosage.
> Do you think I have any hope of still ovulating this cycle? (Unmedicated I do usually ovulate about 75% of the time from about days 19-25). Supposedly femara was supposed to move that up to days 15-16...
> Is anyone taking metformin? How long will it take to have an effect?
> Today the nurse recommended taking prometrium to induce a period and then doing next cycle with only metformin and no femara.
> Have any of you had a cycle where you did not ovulate on femara followed by one where you did?
> Thanks! I know I have a lot of questions :blush::

even if you did end up ovulating, the eggs would be too old. usually they want you to ovulate before day 20 so that you have good egg quality. i would take the prometrium and start your next cycle? they say give metformin about 3 months to show the full effects.


----------



## MrsCompass

beaniekins said:


> PS, here is my chart if anyone wants to look at it. I'm thinking it is looking pretty anovulatory at this point.
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/306aa8

Welcome Beanie! A lot of us on here take metformin. I started taking metformin last year, May and got pregnant in July, unfortunately MC :(

Before taking metformin and femara, like you, I ovulated on my own 75% of the time. Looking at your chart, it doesn't look like you ovulated yet but you could still ovulate! One time, I ovulated on Day42! But I do agree with Courtney ... it might not be a good egg quality.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

MrsCompass said:


> CD's as of Jan 16, 2012
> Butterflysr........................35
> Charisse28 ........................9
> Chiles .............................15
> Chook ............................ 27
> Cooch..............................29
> Courtneycvt12...................19
> Cridge ..............................25
> Iwantmyturn.......................15
> Jam...................................BFP January 2012
> JChic.................................13
> LolaM ...............................10
> MK .................................. 27
> Mommyagain .................... 32
> Mrscompass ......................29
> MrsStinski...........................2
> s08 .................................25
> SDState............................32
> Shareena ......................... 26
> Sibling Wishes .................... 9
> Sugarpuff ...........................7
> Tiffany231..........................37???
> Zadeebug............................?

Unfortunately I am still on CD 0...or -6 as I was told this morning. Since I am still taking the prometrium to bring on a cycle, Im not suppose to count the bleeding that I have been having for a few days. Im not suppose to start counting until after I have taken all of the prometrium and then start counting 4 days after that when I start bleeding heavier.


----------



## beaniekins

Thank you! I think taking the prometrium is my best bet (because of poor egg quality issue) but I guess I am having trouble making a decision to do it because my daughter was conceived on day 26 so I know it can be possible to have a good egg with a late ovulation. That said, I have since had 2 early miscarriages with late ovulation since then so....Having a hard time deciding where to go from here.


----------



## MrsCompass

Originally Posted by MrsCompass View Post
CD's as of Jan 16, 2012
Beaniekins ....................... ? (waiting)
Butterflysr........................35
Charisse28 ........................9
Chiles .............................15
Chook ............................ 27
Cooch..............................29
Courtneycvt12...................19
Cridge ..............................25
Iwantmyturn.......................15
Jam...................................BFP January 2012
JChic.................................13
LolaM ...............................10
MK .................................. 27
Mommyagain .................... 32
Mrscompass ...................... 1
MrsStinski...........................0 (waiting)
s08 .................................25
SDState............................32
Shareena ......................... 26
Sibling Wishes .................... 9
Sugarpuff ...........................7
Tiffany231..........................37???
Zadeebug............................?


----------



## LolaM

beaniekins said:


> Hello! I am new and hoping you have some advice for me.
> I am on my first cycle of femara but am on day 26 and no ovulation yet (monitored by ultrasound, OPK, and BBT charting). One week ago (so mid-cycle) I was diagnosed with PCOS and started taking metformin. I am on 1500 mg dosage.
> Do you think I have any hope of still ovulating this cycle? (Unmedicated I do usually ovulate about 75% of the time from about days 19-25). Supposedly femara was supposed to move that up to days 15-16...
> Is anyone taking metformin? How long will it take to have an effect?
> Today the nurse recommended taking prometrium to induce a period and then doing next cycle with only metformin and no femara.
> Have any of you had a cycle where you did not ovulate on femara followed by one where you did?
> Thanks! I know I have a lot of questions :blush::


:hi: Welcome. I am on my second cycle of metformin and letrozole. I had previously taken Clomid with little result. My first cycle of letrozole I had correct size follices. 14mm on CD11 and my progesterone was 23,7 on CD21. I am now unmonitored, so we will see what happens. I would say, give it a few more days, but then I would take the prometrium and get started on a normal cycle.


----------



## siblingwishes

Wow, I haven't been able to get on here in a couple of days and I am WAY behind! lol

Trina, thanks for updating the board! So you have some exciting stuff going on! Has your temp gone back up at all? FXFXFXFX! As for IUI, my RE only does 1 shot at a time (no pun intended). We will be doing our first IUI this weekend (I think)

Beaniekins - welcome tot he group! Like Trina said, quite a few of us take Metformin! I have only been taking it since last month, so am by no means an expert. This is my second round of Femara.

Lola and MK, how are you ladies doing?

Cridge, well that's good news about the GonalF if that's what gave you your precious child in the first place. But still FX that this cycle is a go for you!!!!

AFM, not too much new. I am CD9, waiting to go for my scan on Wednesday. I really am not feeling too much - slightly sore breasts but no O pain at all. Last month I really felt the follies in my left ovary...I really hope this month works out and is not a bust!

I will try to keep up with everyone!

Cyndy


----------



## MrsCompass

I spoke too soon ... that spotting ... is no other than the effin witch. She just couldn't stay away. Oh well ... that's the way the cookie crumbles. 

But the problem is now ... I only have 9 luteal phase days? HHhmmm not good.:nope: 

I've been taking Evening Primrose Oil, B6, B12, Vitamin D, Folic Acid, Vitamin C ... which one of these shortened my luteal phase? Anyone know?

Well ... moving on to IUI. I'm excited about that! :happydance:


----------



## siblingwishes

MrsCompass said:


> I spoke too soon ... that spotting ... is no other than the effin witch. She just couldn't stay away. Oh well ... that's the way the cookie crumbles.
> 
> But the problem is now ... I only have 9 luteal phase days? HHhmmm not good.:nope:
> 
> I've been taking Evening Primrose Oil, B6, B12, Vitamin D, Folic Acid, Vitamin C ... which one of these shortened my luteal phase? Anyone know?
> 
> Well ... moving on to IUI. I'm excited about that! :happydance:

Sorry that the witch showed up:hugs: I haven't the slightest idea what could have shortened your LP tho...geeze we never really know what is going to happen from month to month, do we?


----------



## MrsCompass

Nope, we'll never know what could happen ... everyone is different and each of our cycle is different. I'm actually feeling okay. It helped that I didn't obsess over my TWW.

Thanks Siblingwishes :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> !
> Lola and MK, how are you ladies doing?

Im ok, just waiting for O and :sex: hoping for a :bfp: this month. I have started my big masters class, I am supposed to write a thesis but I care so little that I cant even think of a topic, my mind is else where, if you know what i mean! :baby:


----------



## Shareena

Hello ladies,

Trina - regarding the IUI my RE said 1 iui and then TI next day and she never mentioned anything about double IUI. I am sorry that you got your AF but at least you have the IUI to look forward to. 

Cridge - I know this TWW sucks and it feels super sloww. I am trying not to even think about it or symptom spot and just want next Monday to come so I can get tested and move on to IUI.

MK- I think we are both testing on the same day. Good luck!!!

Everyone else in the TWW- hopefully we will get BFP's
Everyone waiting to Ovulate- Good luck

Have a great night gals:)


----------



## MKHewson

Shareena said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Trina - regarding the IUI my RE said 1 iui and then TI next day and she never mentioned anything about double IUI. I am sorry that you got your AF but at least you have the IUI to look forward to.
> 
> Cridge - I know this TWW sucks and it feels super sloww. I am trying not to even think about it or symptom spot and just want next Monday to come so I can get tested and move on to IUI.
> 
> MK- I think we are both testing on the same day. Good luck!!!
> 
> Everyone else in the TWW- hopefully we will get BFP's
> Everyone waiting to Ovulate- Good luck
> 
> Have a great night gals:)

You too, i am feeling no pms symptoms at all so far....so fingers crossed for us both..


Hey Siblings, I am doing great I must say besides a crap head cold that came out of no where yesterday blah LOL How are you doing and feeling


----------



## IwantMyTurn

hey ladies.

Just an update, as I'm kind of nervous about tomorrow...

I'm currently on CD 15, and have yet to get a postive OPK result. Blah. 
I called my RE this morning, per his request, to let him that have I have yet to get a positive (started taking OPK's on CD11 per his order). He decided to have me come in for an U/S and see how my follicles are, and if he likes what he sees, then he will give me a trigger shot, which from my understanding will MAKE me ovulate??? Or am I wrong???...what should I be excpecting with that??? Side effects? 

So, I guess I will do another update after my appt in the morning..10am. Gosh I'm nervous. :( 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## MKHewson

So ladies I was wondering, as I saw we have had one BFP in the group, how does everyone feel about members staying on board( our section) or would you expect them to leave? After chatting with you all for the past month or so, I would want to stick around and cheer everyone one, but I would totally respect if it would be too difficult, Anyway this what I think about when i am home sick LOL


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> So ladies I was wondering, as I saw we have had one BFP in the group, how does everyone feel about members staying on board( our section) or would you expect them to leave? After chatting with you all for the past month or so, I would want to stick around and cheer everyone one, but I would totally respect if it would be too difficult, Anyway this what I think about when i am home sick LOL


I wouldnt mind if everyone stayed after they got a BFP so we could keep track of them and know how they are doing...


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> So ladies I was wondering, as I saw we have had one BFP in the group, how does everyone feel about members staying on board( our section) or would you expect them to leave? After chatting with you all for the past month or so, I would want to stick around and cheer everyone one, but I would totally respect if it would be too difficult, Anyway this what I think about when i am home sick LOL
> 
> 
> I wouldnt mind if everyone stayed after they got a BFP so we could keep track of them and know how they are doing...Click to expand...


I agree! I'd love to keep getting updates from them....inspiration :)


----------



## s08

MrsCompass said:


> I spoke too soon ... that spotting ... is no other than the effin witch. She just couldn't stay away. Oh well ... that's the way the cookie crumbles.
> 
> But the problem is now ... I only have 9 luteal phase days? HHhmmm not good.:nope:
> 
> I've been taking Evening Primrose Oil, B6, B12, Vitamin D, Folic Acid, Vitamin C ... which one of these shortened my luteal phase? Anyone know?
> 
> Well ... moving on to IUI. I'm excited about that! :happydance:

Boo...I hate her! So sorry about that. Not sure about the short luteal phase. Good luck with the iui.

I just hope I'm not right behind you, since I have some spotting too and am due for af on Friday. We'll see.


----------



## LolaM

s08 said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> I spoke too soon ... that spotting ... is no other than the effin witch. She just couldn't stay away. Oh well ... that's the way the cookie crumbles.
> 
> But the problem is now ... I only have 9 luteal phase days? HHhmmm not good.:nope:
> 
> I've been taking Evening Primrose Oil, B6, B12, Vitamin D, Folic Acid, Vitamin C ... which one of these shortened my luteal phase? Anyone know?
> 
> Well ... moving on to IUI. I'm excited about that! :happydance:
> 
> What of all that did your dr prescribe or recommend? What did you start taking since your last cycle?Click to expand...


----------



## MrsCompass

My Doctor didn't recommend any of the supplements, they were self-prescribed but Doctor knows about them. She didn't think they did any harm. In fact she thought B6 and Vitamin D were excellent. I started them all last cycle.

I don't mind any BFP'ers staying on. I think I would miss any of if you if you left.


----------



## MrsCompass

S08 - I hope you're not behind me, too!!!

IUI'ers, what's your timing like? My doctor said she would the IUI 36 hours after the trigger shot. Does that sound right? I know it sounds like I'm doubting her, I'm not ... I just want to compare my Doctor's plan to yours.

Thanks!


----------



## Charisse28

Hi there,

I'm not sure when I updated here last but I decided to do another cycle of 7.5mg Femara CD3-9. I'm currently on CD10 and I've been having some twinges for the last couple of days. I'm also doing the Self fertility massage, opks, mucinex and instead cups this cycle. No dr.'s, u/s's or trigger shots this cycle either. Hope everyone is well and progressing nicely in their current cycle.

~BABY DUST~:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsCompass

IwantMyTurn said:


> hey ladies.
> 
> Just an update, as I'm kind of nervous about tomorrow...
> 
> I'm currently on CD 15, and have yet to get a postive OPK result. Blah.
> I called my RE this morning, per his request, to let him that have I have yet to get a positive (started taking OPK's on CD11 per his order). He decided to have me come in for an U/S and see how my follicles are, and if he likes what he sees, then he will give me a trigger shot, which from my understanding will MAKE me ovulate??? Or am I wrong???...what should I be excpecting with that??? Side effects?
> 
> So, I guess I will do another update after my appt in the morning..10am. Gosh I'm nervous. :(
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Hi Iwantmyturn - I've done the trigger shot once and will be doing it this cycle. I ovulated 32 hours after the trigger shot. 3 days after the trigger shot for me, I was very bloated and felt heavy. That was all. I did 10,000UI on day 17 when follicles were around 19 & 22. Hope that helps.


----------



## MrsCompass

Shareena & MK - When are you ladies testing? Exciting!!! Fingers crossed!!!

Charisse! Welcome back :) Goodluck this cycle!!!


----------



## s08

MrsCompass said:


> S08 - I hope you're not behind me, too!!!
> 
> IUI'ers, what's your timing like? My doctor said she would the IUI 36 hours after the trigger shot. Does that sound right? I know it sounds like I'm doubting her, I'm not ... I just want to compare my Doctor's plan to yours.
> 
> Thanks!

Well, I think I'm definitely joining you. Spotting is developing into something more, combined with cramps and a negative FRER test this am. 25 day cycle this month...usually have 28 days. Oh well, I guess I'm on to the next cycle earlier. I'm not having the luteal phase issue like you are, as I still had a 12 day luteal phase.

Regarding timing, 36 hours after trigger sounds typical. My two IUI's were not combined with a trigger, but I'm thinking about asking for it, so my timing is better. Good luck!


----------



## Cridge

Hi girls! Wow - we've been chatty! I had to take notes. :)

MrsC - Sorry af found you!! That stinks! I would think that with what you're taking, your LP would have actually been longer...??? :shrug: I've had many cycles of clomid where I had shorter LP's than what is typical for me and I just figured it was poor follie/egg quality leading to low progesterone.

Yes, I'm planning on doing gonal-f next cycle...which should start Jan. 29th if I have my proper 16 day LP.

Beaniekins - welcome! :hi: Is this cycle your first after a m/c? I'm so sorry!! :hugs: My thinking is that the m/c has messed with your hormones and is delaying ovulation at this point. I think you'd be fine if you ovulated late, but if I were you, I'd probably start a new cycle just to get my hormones on the right track again. What dose of Femara did you take this cycle? Maybe try a higher dose..?? I'm on a very high dose of metformin (2500mg) and I haven't seen any real benefits from it - I've been on it for about 2 years now. But some women do ovulate just from metformin and if you typically ovulate on your own, I think your chances are far higher to ovulate with help.

MrsStinski - CD -6?? That seems really strange to me that your doc wants you to discount your current bleeding and wait until you're done with the prometrium. What if you finish bleeding and don't bleed again? That seems really strange to me. BUT, I've never taken prometrium. I always use NPC and stop using it as soon as I start to bleed. How many days do you have left of it?

Cyndy - no O pain isn't a bad sign! Last cycle I had absolutely no ovary pain, whereas I usually have lots, and I had the best, most perfect cycle of my life. So that convinced me that no O pain is actually a good thing! I've had lots of pain before and had an u/s which showed absolutely nothing going on, so I'm no longer convinced that when my ovaries are achy that means anything...?? But that's just me. I have my fx'd for you for a good ovulation!

Shareena - GL testing on Monday!! Fx'd for you!!

IWantMyTurn - good luck with your u/s today! I can't wait to hear about it! I don't tend to get + opt's, so hopefully they'll find nice fat follies and they can trigger you!

MK - I don't mind those that get bfp's to stick around! They can feed our obsession to know all the details of what it took for them. :haha:

s08 - sorry it looks like af is finding you! Argh!! 

AFM - 5 dpo. Not obsessing, thank goodness! My temps are fabulous so far, so I'm pleased.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hey ladies!!

SOOOO....I'm so excited...LoL...
My RE appt was at 10am this morning...before I left (around 9) I decided I would just take an OPK before I went...and can you believe I thought it was POSITIVE! Whoa! I questioned myself, as I thought my eyes were tricking me! (plus, I switched OPK's from the digital clear blue easy with the smiley face to the other clear blue easy ones that just show 2 lines..)

So, instead of calling my RE, I just decided to go to my appt anyway, even though it's about a 1/2 hour-40min drive..and in this crappy snow/sleet weather we are having..LoL) 

Got to the office, waited and waited. Got taken in, and got undressed for my U/S and then when my RE came in I said " I want you to look at this OPK test for me...I decided on a whim to take it before I left home". He looked at it and said "why are you here! You just saved yourself $307" as he chuckled the whole time!

I told him that I was just so nervous about it being a false positive because of my PCOS and how I changed up which ones I was using. LoL. Longer story short, I am to BD every other day until I go for a progesterone test on 1/24/12 to confirm my ovulation! wooohooo! I was just SO surprised this morning! ...I can't imagine what it will be like WHEN i get my positive preggo test! haha!

I've been such a pessimist thus far, and I just can't wait until next week when I find out for sure if I actually ovulated. But my RE says he's optomistic about it, as do the nurses....but I'm just sure they are supposed to say that. LoL.

Anyway! with all that said, I didn't even bother to ask if I should keep taking my OPK's??? I think I will, just to say I did. LoL. And how does it work for the TWW?? Do I wait until my bloodwork to confirm, and start counting from there, or??? And it is possible to get a positive OPK, but a confirmation from blood work that I didn't ovulate, correct?? I was so excited at the office, that I didn't even think to ask these questions!

any advice is appreciated! :hugs:

OH, and I'm attaching a picture of the OPK!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2627.jpg
File size: 14.1 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Cridge

Iwantmyturn - yay!!! Congrats! So, you didn't get the u/s then? I totally would have anyway - I never turn down an u/s! :haha: You should ovulate in the next 12-36 hours. Keep an eye on your cf - it will start to dry up soon after you ovulate. Then your 2ww begins!

As far as continuing to take the opt's - I usually do until I see another neg. I've had cycles before where I had 4 days of positives, so if I had counted that I ovulated after that first one I would have been wrong.

The blood work will confirm that you did in fact ovulate, but you should be 5-7dpo by then.

GL!


----------



## MrsCompass

s08 said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> S08 - I hope you're not behind me, too!!!
> 
> IUI'ers, what's your timing like? My doctor said she would the IUI 36 hours after the trigger shot. Does that sound right? I know it sounds like I'm doubting her, I'm not ... I just want to compare my Doctor's plan to yours.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Well, I think I'm definitely joining you. Spotting is developing into something more, combined with cramps and a negative FRER test this am. 25 day cycle this month...usually have 28 days. Oh well, I guess I'm on to the next cycle earlier. I'm not having the luteal phase issue like you are, as I still had a 12 day luteal phase.
> 
> Regarding timing, 36 hours after trigger sounds typical. My two IUI's were not combined with a trigger, but I'm thinking about asking for it, so my timing is better. Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks for the timing info, S!

I'm sorry. I'm stil hoping that AF doesn't find you. Is it pretty official that she's just around the corner? 

@Cridge: Yah - I thought especially with the B6/B12 ... this would lengthen my LP, right. Strange, I know. I'll have to let the clinic know. 

AFM, DH and I are decided on the IUI. Only 1, though. I'm nervous!!! Hopefully, I'll release more than 1 egg like my first round with femara ... more targets for those swimmer .. better chances, right?! We're hoping that this will be our solution and will give us the BFP. I'm hoping I could be one of those girls who get their BFP on their first IUI. Fingers Crossedx

Goodluck to all of us!!!


----------



## MrsCompass

YAHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! Those 2 lines look wonderful!!!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Cridge said:


> Iwantmyturn - yay!!! Congrats! So, you didn't get the u/s then? I totally would have anyway - I never turn down an u/s! :haha: You should ovulate in the next 12-36 hours. Keep an eye on your cf - it will start to dry up soon after you ovulate. Then your 2ww begins!
> 
> As far as continuing to take the opt's - I usually do until I see another neg. I've had cycles before where I had 4 days of positives, so if I had counted that I ovulated after that first one I would have been wrong.
> 
> The blood work will confirm that you did in fact ovulate, but you should be 5-7dpo by then.
> 
> GL!

Thanks so much Cridge :)
I guess I didn't think to have the u/s since they didn't feel the need to, and save me the $307! ....I guess I would've liked to know about my follicles, since I've not known anything about them thus far. But this is my first medicated month., so....guess now I just BD and wait! 

Thanks so much for the information! *Baby Dust* :hugs:


----------



## MKHewson

I am still not experiencing any PMS symptoms hehehe 6 more days


----------



## MrsCompass

MKHewson said:


> I am still not experiencing any PMS symptoms hehehe 6 more days

Atta girl!!! :dust::dust:


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> I am still not experiencing any PMS symptoms hehehe 6 more days
> 
> Atta girl!!! :dust::dust:Click to expand...

I am usual feeling something by now lol, trying not to think tooo much into it lol


----------



## beaniekins

Cridge - yes it is my first cycle after a m/c. I was surprised they didn't want me to sit out a cycle but they said I could go ahead. I too think my hormones could be affected by it (and also b/c I took femara evenings of days 6-10 instead of 5-9 due to holiday schedules), but yesterday the nurse told me neither of those should affect my cycle.

I took 5 mg of femara. What is strange is that she recommends I do next cycle with metformin only to see how I do on it alone. I am impatient and think upping my dosage of femara would be a better bet!

PS, I am also in Colorado :flower:


----------



## beaniekins

IWantMy Turn - how exciting! You will start your two week wait today or tomorrow. In one week you will go back to have your progesterone tested to make sure you ovulated and then another week from there you will take a pregnancy test (you would be about 14 dpo at that point).

It is possible to have a positive OPK and then not ovulate :grr: I had two of them this cycle. This happens when you have a surge of LH but your body doesn't follow through and ovulate. It is apparently pretty common in people with PCOS.

I wish you luck!!


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> Hey ladies!!
> 
> SOOOO....I'm so excited...LoL...
> My RE appt was at 10am this morning...before I left (around 9) I decided I would just take an OPK before I went...and can you believe I thought it was POSITIVE! Whoa! I questioned myself, as I thought my eyes were tricking me! (plus, I switched OPK's from the digital clear blue easy with the smiley face to the other clear blue easy ones that just show 2 lines..)
> 
> So, instead of calling my RE, I just decided to go to my appt anyway, even though it's about a 1/2 hour-40min drive..and in this crappy snow/sleet weather we are having..LoL)
> 
> Got to the office, waited and waited. Got taken in, and got undressed for my U/S and then when my RE came in I said " I want you to look at this OPK test for me...I decided on a whim to take it before I left home". He looked at it and said "why are you here! You just saved yourself $307" as he chuckled the whole time!
> 
> 
> Anyway! with all that said, I didn't even bother to ask if I should keep taking my OPK's??? I think I will, just to say I did. LoL. And how does it work for the TWW?? Do I wait until my bloodwork to confirm, and start counting from there, or??? And it is possible to get a positive OPK, but a confirmation from blood work that I didn't ovulate, correct?? I was so excited at the office, that I didn't even think to ask these questions!

My dr said, once you get a postive OPK you can stop testing, the test makers just tell you to keep testing so you will buy more of their product. How exciting, you have changes in your OPK...I need to still do my OPK for today but I dont have to PEE! Figures. I had change in my OPK but I dont have any CM, that makes me nervous but I refuse to think of it that way, maybe my body is keeping all the CM inside to make ready for zee bay-bees!


----------



## courtneycvt12

this week is going by soooo slllooooowwwwww. i'll never make it to jan 30th for a pg test.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

beaniekins said:


> IWantMy Turn - how exciting! You will start your two week wait today or tomorrow. In one week you will go back to have your progesterone tested to make sure you ovulated and then another week from there you will take a pregnancy test (you would be about 14 dpo at that point).
> 
> It is possible to have a positive OPK and then not ovulate :grr: I had two of them this cycle. This happens when you have a surge of LH but your body doesn't follow through and ovulate. It is apparently pretty common in people with PCOS.
> 
> I wish you luck!!


ohhhh...the TWW starts tomorrow then...whoa!!! LoL. I sure hope I ovulate! Maybe I should've asked for a trigger shot anyway?? Now I'm gonna be dying waiting for the blood work results! :dohh:

My RE did say though, that since I started the OPK's on CD11 and have been consistantly negative, that this was a good sign...so I guess we will see soon enough....oh the waiting...hoping the femera does what it's supposed to!

Thanks for the luck! Right back at you! And all the other ladies!:hugs:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies!!
> 
> SOOOO....I'm so excited...LoL...
> My RE appt was at 10am this morning...before I left (around 9) I decided I would just take an OPK before I went...and can you believe I thought it was POSITIVE! Whoa! I questioned myself, as I thought my eyes were tricking me! (plus, I switched OPK's from the digital clear blue easy with the smiley face to the other clear blue easy ones that just show 2 lines..)
> 
> So, instead of calling my RE, I just decided to go to my appt anyway, even though it's about a 1/2 hour-40min drive..and in this crappy snow/sleet weather we are having..LoL)
> 
> Got to the office, waited and waited. Got taken in, and got undressed for my U/S and then when my RE came in I said " I want you to look at this OPK test for me...I decided on a whim to take it before I left home". He looked at it and said "why are you here! You just saved yourself $307" as he chuckled the whole time!
> 
> 
> Anyway! with all that said, I didn't even bother to ask if I should keep taking my OPK's??? I think I will, just to say I did. LoL. And how does it work for the TWW?? Do I wait until my bloodwork to confirm, and start counting from there, or??? And it is possible to get a positive OPK, but a confirmation from blood work that I didn't ovulate, correct?? I was so excited at the office, that I didn't even think to ask these questions!
> 
> My dr said, once you get a postive OPK you can stop testing, the test makers just tell you to keep testing so you will buy more of their product. How exciting, you have changes in your OPK...I need to still do my OPK for today but I dont have to PEE! Figures. I had change in my OPK but I dont have any CM, that makes me nervous but I refuse to think of it that way, maybe my body is keeping all the CM inside to make ready for zee bay-bees!Click to expand...

Well that makes sense now doesn't it. LoL. Anything to get people to spend more $$. 
Good luck with your OPK's! And BPF of course :)


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> My test lines were darker today but still not a positive, but I have "movement" and that makes me happy. Now--I have kept testing to see how long it would stay positive, I typically get 2+ before the lines start to go out on me again. And also, my OPKs say that they must be used within 30 days of opening the tube but ive found that to also be a scam, they work just fine past the 30 days.Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Cridge said:


> Hi girls! Wow - we've been chatty! I had to take notes. :)
> 
> MrsC - Sorry af found you!! That stinks! I would think that with what you're taking, your LP would have actually been longer...??? :shrug: I've had many cycles of clomid where I had shorter LP's than what is typical for me and I just figured it was poor follie/egg quality leading to low progesterone.
> 
> Yes, I'm planning on doing gonal-f next cycle...which should start Jan. 29th if I have my proper 16 day LP.
> 
> Beaniekins - welcome! :hi: Is this cycle your first after a m/c? I'm so sorry!! :hugs: My thinking is that the m/c has messed with your hormones and is delaying ovulation at this point. I think you'd be fine if you ovulated late, but if I were you, I'd probably start a new cycle just to get my hormones on the right track again. What dose of Femara did you take this cycle? Maybe try a higher dose..?? I'm on a very high dose of metformin (2500mg) and I haven't seen any real benefits from it - I've been on it for about 2 years now. But some women do ovulate just from metformin and if you typically ovulate on your own, I think your chances are far higher to ovulate with help.
> 
> MrsStinski - CD -6?? That seems really strange to me that your doc wants you to discount your current bleeding and wait until you're done with the prometrium. What if you finish bleeding and don't bleed again? That seems really strange to me. BUT, I've never taken prometrium. I always use NPC and stop using it as soon as I start to bleed. How many days do you have left of it?
> 
> Cyndy - no O pain isn't a bad sign! Last cycle I had absolutely no ovary pain, whereas I usually have lots, and I had the best, most perfect cycle of my life. So that convinced me that no O pain is actually a good thing! I've had lots of pain before and had an u/s which showed absolutely nothing going on, so I'm no longer convinced that when my ovaries are achy that means anything...?? But that's just me. I have my fx'd for you for a good ovulation!
> 
> Shareena - GL testing on Monday!! Fx'd for you!!
> 
> IWantMyTurn - good luck with your u/s today! I can't wait to hear about it! I don't tend to get + opt's, so hopefully they'll find nice fat follies and they can trigger you!
> 
> MK - I don't mind those that get bfp's to stick around! They can feed our obsession to know all the details of what it took for them. :haha:
> 
> s08 - sorry it looks like af is finding you! Argh!!
> 
> AFM - 5 dpo. Not obsessing, thank goodness! My temps are fabulous so far, so I'm pleased.

It was the nurse I spoke to, and I too thought that was really strange for her to say not to count it yet. I was suppose to have 2 more days of it but I decided to stop taking them so my "real" AF will get here before this bleeding stops...hopefully. Im thinking it should start around Friday. I do have to say that this weird bleeding I have going on right now is not like a normal period for me. I spot in the morning, bleed for a couple hours, spot for about another hour, then its gone until the next day. The cramps come and go with the bleeding. Usually when I havent had a cycle in a few months its one killer witch, and TMI: clots the size of golf balls, and since I havent had that yet, Im assuming that is what to come. I guess I thought it might be different this time because my last dr gave me 200mg once a day of prometrium for 10 days and my new dr gave me 200mg twice a day for 10 days. So...I guess we will see in a few days.


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> I am still not experiencing any PMS symptoms hehehe 6 more days

yeahhh..I just realized that I am about to ovulate and i have had NO cm at all :nope:, so I think I might have to visit my dr and see whats going on there and what I can do about that:shrug:


----------



## Cridge

beaniekins said:


> Cridge - yes it is my first cycle after a m/c. I was surprised they didn't want me to sit out a cycle but they said I could go ahead. I too think my hormones could be affected by it (and also b/c I took femara evenings of days 6-10 instead of 5-9 due to holiday schedules), but yesterday the nurse told me neither of those should affect my cycle.
> 
> I took 5 mg of femara. What is strange is that she recommends I do next cycle with metformin only to see how I do on it alone. I am impatient and think upping my dosage of femara would be a better bet!
> 
> PS, I am also in Colorado :flower:

Yay for colorado! :thumbup: Are you north or south of denver? Or I guess you could be east or west as well. :haha: 

I think you're fine to have not waited a cycle out before trying again, but in my totally non-professional opinion :haha: I would say your hormones are just trying to get things figured out after the m/c. If it were me, I'd want to do another cycle with femara as well, but that's because I have experience with metformin not working. It might work for you! Maybe it would be good to give your body a rest cycle...??? :shrug:

Good luck with whatever you decide to do! Our bodies are so hard to figure out!


----------



## beaniekins

We are north, between Denver and Boulder. Love it here although it was cold today!


----------



## Mommyagain

Well just an update: cd34 today. No af and tested with dollar store test that claims to detect 25miu yesterday and got bfn. Didnt bother testing this morning. I dont know whats going on. On clomid whenn I ovulated I would start by now.


----------



## MKHewson

OMG my head cold wont go away, I caved and took some sinus meds LOL I could not go another night. :dohh::dohh:


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies - Good Morning!!!!!!

Went in today for my u/s and b/w. Follies check .. we have 10+ on each side. 
Got my Femara and I will be taking 2.5mg each night for the next 5nights until Sunday. 
Here we go again ... :-({|=


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Hello Ladies - Good Morning!!!!!!
> 
> Went in today for my u/s and b/w. Follies check .. we have 10+ on each side.
> Got my Femara and I will be taking 2.5mg each night for the next 5nights until Sunday.
> Here we go again ... :-({|=

Fingers crossed that this month is your month Mrs. C I am 10 dpo.....no sign of anything LOL


----------



## IwantMyTurn

MrsCompass said:


> Hello Ladies - Good Morning!!!!!!
> 
> Went in today for my u/s and b/w. Follies check .. we have 10+ on each side.
> Got my Femara and I will be taking 2.5mg each night for the next 5nights until Sunday.
> Here we go again ... :-({|=

Good luck Mrs! 

And this may be a dumb question, but is 10+ good? I know nothing about follies at this point, as this is my first medicated cycle.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Im calling this CD 1. Called and scheduled my CD 12 scan for the 29th. And just because I feel the need to tell someone.....I am so bloated I feel like a freaking house and I have cramps the size of Texas. :yipee:


----------



## MrsCompass

@itwantmyturn: yes, 10+ follies on each side is very good. I wish I knew the exact number. I've had 15 on each side before and released 2 mature eggs. I hope out of those 20+ follicles, I will get 1 good mature and release it for my IUI. HCG Trigger Shot should help. 

I'm going back on Monday for more u/s and b/w. I will let you know the size of the follicles. 

@MK: I like no sign of AF for you!! Fingers crossed, and toes and eyes too!!!!!!!!!!! May this be your month!!!!

@MrsStinski: Welcome to DAY#1! Let the fun begin and may this be the beginning of your BFP! Grab a hotpack .. it should ease the cramps a bit. If you're not at home, maybe use a water bottle as a hot pack? But YAAAAAHHH!!! for Day #1!


----------



## jchic

Hey All! 

I had my back to back IUI's this week! Monday and Tuesday - although I think I timed them wrong :( Monday I got a +opk on the digi and went in for the first IUI at 2pm. Tuesday got another +opk on the digi and went in at 10am. I thought for SURE I Ovulated yesterday BUT today no temp rise....I did have a negative opk today so I think I may have been ovulating late last night into this AM....we did BD last night for insurance and will again tonight as well...thoughts?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

MrsCompass said:


> @itwantmyturn: yes, 10+ follies on each side is very good. I wish I knew the exact number. I've had 15 on each side before and released 2 mature eggs. I hope out of those 20+ follicles, I will get 1 good mature and release it for my IUI. HCG Trigger Shot should help.
> 
> I'm going back on Monday for more u/s and b/w. I will let you know the size of the follicles.
> 
> @MK: I like no sign of AF for you!! Fingers crossed, and toes and eyes too!!!!!!!!!!! May this be your month!!!!
> 
> @MrsStinski: Welcome to DAY#1! Let the fun begin and may this be the beginning of your BFP! Grab a hotpack .. it should ease the cramps a bit. If you're not at home, maybe use a water bottle as a hot pack? But YAAAAAHHH!!! for Day #1!

Thanks!! Im excited about this cycle because I wasnt being "watched" so to speak by my old doctor, but Im a bit nervous about the new meds and the whole 12 day scan thing...can you tell me about it?


----------



## siblingwishes

MrsCompass said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> S08 - I hope you're not behind me, too!!!
> 
> IUI'ers, what's your timing like? My doctor said she would the IUI 36 hours after the trigger shot. Does that sound right? I know it sounds like I'm doubting her, I'm not ... I just want to compare my Doctor's plan to yours.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Well, I think I'm definitely joining you. Spotting is developing into something more, combined with cramps and a negative FRER test this am. 25 day cycle this month...usually have 28 days. Oh well, I guess I'm on to the next cycle earlier. I'm not having the luteal phase issue like you are, as I still had a 12 day luteal phase.
> 
> Regarding timing, 36 hours after trigger sounds typical. My two IUI's were not combined with a trigger, but I'm thinking about asking for it, so my timing is better. Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the timing info, S!
> 
> I'm sorry. I'm stil hoping that AF doesn't find you. Is it pretty official that she's just around the corner?
> 
> @Cridge: Yah - I thought especially with the B6/B12 ... this would lengthen my LP, right. Strange, I know. I'll have to let the clinic know.
> 
> AFM, DH and I are decided on the IUI. Only 1, though. I'm nervous!!! Hopefully, I'll release more than 1 egg like my first round with femara ... more targets for those swimmer .. better chances, right?! We're hoping that this will be our solution and will give us the BFP. I'm hoping I could be one of those girls who get their BFP on their first IUI. Fingers Crossedx
> 
> Goodluck to all of us!!!Click to expand...

Hey trina,
I am doing IUI on Friday, exactly 36 hours after I trigger tonight at 11:00!


----------



## siblingwishes

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Im calling this CD 1. Called and scheduled my CD 12 scan for the 29th. And just because I feel the need to tell someone.....I am so bloated I feel like a freaking house and I have cramps the size of Texas. :yipee:

LOL don't mean to laugh...we have all been there I think!


----------



## siblingwishes

Mrs. Stinkski - the Femara isn't too bad re: side effects and such - at least it hasn't been for me. The Day 12 scan (or day 11 in my case, 10 for others) is to check how many and what size follicles you have. This really varies with everyone.

JChic - I wouldn't worry about your timing! 2 IUI's right before O, and BDing on top should cover it I would think lol...Are you using progesterone suppositories now?

MK - How are things? 

Lola - anything new? 

I have had a hard time getting on here the last little while. I had my CD11 scan today and while I was worried I was out, low and behold I have 2 follies on my left side - one 18.5 and one 15mm. YAY!!!! Apparently my right ovary has retired. Remind me to throw her a party later on:wacko: So I will trigger tonight at 11:00 PM (set my alarm for that one seeing as I did an 11 hour round trip drive to the RE's clinic today:growlmad:)
We are booked for our IUI Friday morning at 11:00. So, we will go back to Montreal tomorrow night after work as I booked us a hotel. (The clinic is 5 hrs away from our home:dohh: Oh well, if I get my BFP it will all be worth it!
I am going to ask on Friday of I can switch to a different kind of progesterone because I HATE the Crinone!! I really don't want to (sorry if tmi!!!) "clean" out my va-j-j every other day!

Also, anyone's DH get stressed about providing the "sample" for the IUI? lol mine is kinda being a baby about it!

Oh the perils of infertility! I know I missed a bunch of ladies - there are so many of us now! I hope everyone is doing great and I will have to get properly caught up after my travels are over!
:dust:

Cyndy


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> Mrs. Stinkski - the Femara isn't too bad re: side effects and such - at least it hasn't been for me. The Day 12 scan (or day 11 in my case, 10 for others) is to check how many and what size follicles you have. This really varies with everyone.
> 
> JChic - I wouldn't worry about your timing! 2 IUI's right before O, and BDing on top should cover it I would think lol...Are you using progesterone suppositories now?
> 
> MK - How are things?
> 
> Lola - anything new?
> 
> I have had a hard time getting on here the last little while. I had my CD11 scan today and while I was worried I was out, low and behold I have 2 follies on my left side - one 18.5 and one 15mm. YAY!!!! Apparently my right ovary has retired. Remind me to throw her a party later on:wacko: So I will trigger tonight at 11:00 PM (set my alarm for that one seeing as I did an 11 hour round trip drive to the RE's clinic today:growlmad:)
> We are booked for our IUI Friday morning at 11:00. So, we will go back to Montreal tomorrow night after work as I booked us a hotel. (The clinic is 5 hrs away from our home:dohh: Oh well, if I get my BFP it will all be worth it!
> I am going to ask on Friday of I can switch to a different kind of progesterone because I HATE the Crinone!! I really don't want to (sorry if tmi!!!) "clean" out my va-j-j every other day!
> 
> Also, anyone's DH get stressed about providing the "sample" for the IUI? lol mine is kinda being a baby about it!
> 
> Oh the perils of infertility! I know I missed a bunch of ladies - there are so many of us now! I hope everyone is doing great and I will have to get properly caught up after my travels are over!
> :dust:
> 
> Cyndy

Hey Siblings, we missed you around here, I am doing great thanks for asking, still no signs of AF so ya never know right....

So tell huddy once he gets the "hand" of it he will be fine, like a riding a bike LOL


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> Mrs. Stinkski - the Femara isn't too bad re: side effects and such - at least it hasn't been for me. The Day 12 scan (or day 11 in my case, 10 for others) is to check how many and what size follicles you have. This really varies with everyone.
> 
> JChic - I wouldn't worry about your timing! 2 IUI's right before O, and BDing on top should cover it I would think lol...Are you using progesterone suppositories now?
> 
> MK - How are things?
> 
> Lola - anything new?
> 
> I have had a hard time getting on here the last little while. I had my CD11 scan today and while I was worried I was out, low and behold I have 2 follies on my left side - one 18.5 and one 15mm. YAY!!!! Apparently my right ovary has retired. Remind me to throw her a party later on:wacko: So I will trigger tonight at 11:00 PM (set my alarm for that one seeing as I did an 11 hour round trip drive to the RE's clinic today:growlmad:)
> We are booked for our IUI Friday morning at 11:00. So, we will go back to Montreal tomorrow night after work as I booked us a hotel. (The clinic is 5 hrs away from our home:dohh: Oh well, if I get my BFP it will all be worth it!
> I am going to ask on Friday of I can switch to a different kind of progesterone because I HATE the Crinone!! I really don't want to (sorry if tmi!!!) "clean" out my va-j-j every other day!
> 
> Also, anyone's DH get stressed about providing the "sample" for the IUI? lol mine is kinda being a baby about it!
> 
> Oh the perils of infertility! I know I missed a bunch of ladies - there are so many of us now! I hope everyone is doing great and I will have to get properly caught up after my travels are over!
> :dust:
> 
> Cyndy

Hey Siblings, we missed you around here, I am doing great thanks for asking, still no signs of AF so ya never know right....

So tell huddy once he gets the "hand" of it he will be fine, like a riding a bike LOL

Tell that ovary to stop slacking LOL makes me think everytime I went for scanning my ovaries would be very high, I guess i am gassy LOL:dohh::dohh:
The US tech would be like did you "use" the washroom....lol I was horrify the first few times now I laugh


----------



## courtneycvt12

siblingwishes said:


> Mrs. Stinkski - the Femara isn't too bad re: side effects and such - at least it hasn't been for me. The Day 12 scan (or day 11 in my case, 10 for others) is to check how many and what size follicles you have. This really varies with everyone.
> 
> JChic - I wouldn't worry about your timing! 2 IUI's right before O, and BDing on top should cover it I would think lol...Are you using progesterone suppositories now?
> 
> MK - How are things?
> 
> Lola - anything new?
> 
> I have had a hard time getting on here the last little while. I had my CD11 scan today and while I was worried I was out, low and behold I have 2 follies on my left side - one 18.5 and one 15mm. YAY!!!! Apparently my right ovary has retired. Remind me to throw her a party later on:wacko: So I will trigger tonight at 11:00 PM (set my alarm for that one seeing as I did an 11 hour round trip drive to the RE's clinic today:growlmad:)
> We are booked for our IUI Friday morning at 11:00. So, we will go back to Montreal tomorrow night after work as I booked us a hotel. (The clinic is 5 hrs away from our home:dohh: Oh well, if I get my BFP it will all be worth it!
> I am going to ask on Friday of I can switch to a different kind of progesterone because I HATE the Crinone!! I really don't want to (sorry if tmi!!!) "clean" out my va-j-j every other day!
> 
> Also, anyone's DH get stressed about providing the "sample" for the IUI? lol mine is kinda being a baby about it!
> 
> Oh the perils of infertility! I know I missed a bunch of ladies - there are so many of us now! I hope everyone is doing great and I will have to get properly caught up after my travels are over!
> :dust:
> 
> Cyndy

when tim had to provide a sample, he was so nervous about it and i asked him if he would rather have multiple internal ultrasounds every month, or spit in a cup once....he chose the cup.


----------



## LolaM

Im about to have a temper tantrum:hissy:! According to my ticker and my cycle, i should be "most fertile" today but my OPK is still not positive, ive got NO CM, ive got the :wohoo: today...im so not happy and i do not have the energy to DEAL WITH THIS!](*,):gun: Is it possible to have PMS when you havent even O yet? :finger:


----------



## s08

Cridge said:


> MrsC - great news! Yes, 10dpo is on the late side, but I disagree with your doc that it's too late for implantation. FX'd for tomorrow!! I can't wait to see your temp spike back up!! :winkwink:
> 
> I don't know what to tell you about the IUI. I don't really think they do much good unless there's a problem with DH's swimmers. If your dh is problem free, and you're worried about the $$, I personally, would just do 1. That's a tough decision!
> 
> s08 - hopefully af won't find you! fx'd! I have 16 day LP's as well when I ovulate properly. But I've had many medicated cycles where my LP is shorter due to poor ovulation. Were you monitored before ovulation? I can't recall if you were.
> 
> The gonal-f is pure FSH (follicle stimulating hormone). So it stimulates those follies to grow, grow, grow! Femara or clomid act with your estrogen making your body think you don't have any (or much), so it produces FSH to grow the follies which produce the estrogen...
> 
> I got pregnant on my first cycle of gonal-f over 10 years ago and haven't tried it since (for various reasons), but I feel like it's the drug my body actually needs and I have high hopes. We'll see. I'm not counting this cycle completely out yet, but not planning on a bfp either. Trying to be realistic. :dohh:

Cringe, I think I am doing something similar to you next month. I just got off the phone with my RE and she wants to try adding FSH injection(s) before my next IUI (maybe around CD 10 or something?). She used some word I didn't recognize, but she said it was an injection they use for IVF, but I will receive a very small amount (75ml?). I know I'm talking gibberish, but does that sound like the same thing as you? 

She said the risk of twins is 20% and triplets is 1%. Scary, but my husband seems to be on board, so I guess I am too. 

They are also going to do a trigger and add progesterone post ovulation. I'm excited for something new...what we've done so far certainly isn't working!


----------



## MrsCompass

Cindy, there you are!!! Thanks for the IUI timing info. I'll make sure we do the IUI exactly 36 minutes. 

MK & Courtney ... you both made me laugh!! hahaha I'm glad Tim chose the cup .. l guess he got the "hand" of it :) LMAO ...


----------



## MrsCompass

LolaM said:


> Im about to have a temper tantrum:hissy:! According to my ticker and my cycle, i should be "most fertile" today but my OPK is still not positive, ive got NO CM, ive got the :wohoo: today...im so not happy and i do not have the energy to DEAL WITH THIS!](*,):gun: Is it possible to have PMS when you havent even O yet? :finger:

That happened to me last cycle, Lola! I had no CM, except for 2 days of creamy that is mixed in with my pee and I didn't get a positive OPK at all! I did ovulate on the my most fertile day. It was confirmed by blood-test.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

siblingwishes said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Im calling this CD 1. Called and scheduled my CD 12 scan for the 29th. And just because I feel the need to tell someone.....I am so bloated I feel like a freaking house and I have cramps the size of Texas. :yipee:
> 
> LOL don't mean to laugh...we have all been there I think!Click to expand...

LOL its okay, Ive laughed my way through the day. Everytime I start to wine about the cramps I just start giggling because this is what Ive been waiting for a few months for. Its crazy the things we ask for lol


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Im about to have a temper tantrum:hissy:! According to my ticker and my cycle, i should be "most fertile" today but my OPK is still not positive, ive got NO CM, ive got the :wohoo: today...im so not happy and i do not have the energy to DEAL WITH THIS!](*,):gun: Is it possible to have PMS when you havent even O yet? :finger:
> 
> That happened to me last cycle, Lola! I had no CM, except for 2 days of creamy that is mixed in with my pee and I didn't get a positive OPK at all! I did ovulate on the my most fertile day. It was confirmed by blood-test.Click to expand...

Im not having a blood test, im not being monitored. I ovulate on my own, just poorly. Last month was a good one, good sized follicles, good progesterone levels, but FF couldnt detect my O day :haha:. I have lines on my OPK so even if its NOT positive we are just going to :sex:as per usual tonight, tomorrow and Friday <thats my birfday, so i needs some birfday :sex:> and see what happens:blush: Ive got terrible heartburn tonight, ugh i never used to get heartburn, getting old SUCKS! :jo:


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Cindy, there you are!!! Thanks for the IUI timing info. I'll make sure we do the IUI exactly 36 minutes.
> 
> MK & Courtney ... you both made me laugh!! hahaha I'm glad Tim chose the cup .. l guess he got the "hand" of it :) LMAO ...

LOL Some days I got it what can I say lol


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hey ladies. Just a little update. I got my second positive OPK today. Yay! But hope its a true positive...that makes me nervous. Can't wait to confirm it next week. Time is gonna go slow I'm sure. FF has my most fertile days as 19th, 20th and 21st with ovulation to land on the 22nd...so it's a bit off from what OPK'S are saying. But I'm not temping this first cycle and am new to all of this. LoL. I will start next cycle...IF I need to. :) 

Anyway, just thought I'd "journal" quick. LoL

Goodnight ladies.


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies!!!
Here is my update, went in saturday had 4 follies at 10mm, then I had to come back in tuesday. Its 12mm. Have to go back in friday and that will determine if we will cancel the cycle. Seems that I am a slooooowwwww responder. Our next protocol will be high doses of gonal f, maybe 225iu until my follies grow. Will update you ladies after friday! And Good luck to you all. :) Gotta go!!!


----------



## Chook

Hi ladies, just a quick update. After two failed rounds of Clomid and one failed round of femara our doctor wanted us to have a break this cycle. This cycle was 2 years trying for us and today I got my bfp! I didn't really temp this month we didn't bed like rabbits and I didn't do ovulation testing. I've had no symptoms and got the shock of my life when the test was positive. My levels are very low so I'm not getting to excited but just wanted to share.


----------



## MrsCompass

Iwantmyturn: all of this Feels so overwhelming ain't it?! I am hoping that none of us will chart after our current cycle. On top of charting, I also keep a little point form journal on my phone for any symptoms. I'm a little obsessive now. Lol

Chiles: when do you take your final-f? Is it like femara, you only take it a certain days? This might be the route I'm heading if this cycle fails.

Jchic: wishing you lots of luck. 

Chook: omg!!!!!!!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!! Tell us more. How many weeks? When is your u/s? I'm truly happy for you!!!!


----------



## Chook

Thank you!!! I'm only four weeks and Af was due today. I have to test early as I need to take prosergene shots and clexane injections. I wasn't going to bother testing but had one left over from last month. My levels are not great so I'm praying they keep rising!!! My hsg is only 11 and my progesterene is 16.5 so im being very cautious. The last time I fell was the month before I started Clomid and we didn't really try that month either. Maybe all I needed was to take the pressure off us both.


----------



## MrsCompass

That's true, I was telling my hubby last night that I may need a break for a few months if this upcoming IUI doesn't work for us. I have high hopes for my IUI. And I know that's not going to help me. I'm trying to take my mind off of it. 

Well, I hope your numbers get better. I'm praying for your sticky bean. Please stick little beanie ... stick to momma!!!


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:



> That's true, I was telling my hubby last night that I may need a break for a few months if this upcoming IUI doesn't work for us. I have high hopes for my IUI. And I know that's not going to help me. I'm trying to take my mind off of it.
> 
> Well, I hope your numbers get better. I'm praying for your sticky bean. Please stick little beanie ... stick to momma!!!




Chook said:


> Thank you!!! I'm only four weeks and Af was due today. I have to test early as I need to take prosergene shots and clexane injections. I wasn't going to bother testing but had one left over from last month. My levels are not great so I'm praying they keep rising!!! My hsg is only 11 and my progesterene is 16.5 so im being very cautious. The last time I fell was the month before I started Clomid and we didn't really try that month either. Maybe all I needed was to take the pressure off us both.


Ladies, when i was successful I was on a break or well it was the 6th month, and we were to revisit the meds I was on after a little holiday to a friends house. Chook...I am praying for you to have your sticky bean......fingers, eyes, ears lol are crossed.


----------



## Cridge

s08 said:


> Cringe, I think I am doing something similar to you next month. I just got off the phone with my RE and she wants to try adding FSH injection(s) before my next IUI (maybe around CD 10 or something?). She used some word I didn't recognize, but she said it was an injection they use for IVF, but I will receive a very small amount (75ml?). I know I'm talking gibberish, but does that sound like the same thing as you?
> 
> She said the risk of twins is 20% and triplets is 1%. Scary, but my husband seems to be on board, so I guess I am too.
> 
> They are also going to do a trigger and add progesterone post ovulation. I'm excited for something new...what we've done so far certainly isn't working!

Yes - that sounds like it's exactly what I'm doing next cycle. Did she tell you it was Follistim or gonal-f? Those are both FSH injections. I think 75iu is the typical dose to start on. That's what dose I used when i got pregnant. I took it for 8 days - but how long you inject is totally up to how you respond. As long as they're monitoring you, you shouldn't have to worry too much about multiples.

GL!!


----------



## MrsCompass

S08 & Cridge - During my meeting with my Doctor, she briefly mentioned Gonal-f. She said that would be our next step if IUI doesn't work for us. She said this injectibles would make me release 3 to 4 eggs ... more target for my DH's swimmers. I'm guessing we would use it too, with IUI. 

How do you take Gonal-f? How many days do you have to do it? Do you take it instead of femara or in addition to femara?

P.S. I'm not sure if many of you know ... we also have male factor .. low count :(


----------



## s08

Cridge said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Cringe, I think I am doing something similar to you next month. I just got off the phone with my RE and she wants to try adding FSH injection(s) before my next IUI (maybe around CD 10 or something?). She used some word I didn't recognize, but she said it was an injection they use for IVF, but I will receive a very small amount (75ml?). I know I'm talking gibberish, but does that sound like the same thing as you?
> 
> She said the risk of twins is 20% and triplets is 1%. Scary, but my husband seems to be on board, so I guess I am too.
> 
> They are also going to do a trigger and add progesterone post ovulation. I'm excited for something new...what we've done so far certainly isn't working!
> 
> Yes - that sounds like it's exactly what I'm doing next cycle. Did she tell you it was Follistim or gonal-f? Those are both FSH injections. I think 75iu is the typical dose to start on. That's what dose I used when i got pregnant. I took it for 8 days - but how long you inject is totally up to how you respond. As long as they're monitoring you, you shouldn't have to worry too much about multiples.
> 
> GL!!Click to expand...

Thanks for the info., Cringe. I'm new to these injections, so I need to get the lingo down. 

That gives me some hope that it worked for you last time. Do you mind me asking why you haven't tried it again until now? Also, when did you/will you start the injections? 

And to answer your question, my RE definitely didn't call it gonal-f. Maybe follistim, but not totally sure. She called me back while I was walking my dog in a snowstorm, so I might have missed some info! Oops. At least as a result of the storm, I'm working from home in my jammies today. :happydance:


----------



## s08

MrsCompass said:


> S08 & Cridge - During my meeting with my Doctor, she briefly mentioned Gonal-f. She said that would be our next step if IUI doesn't work for us. She said this injectibles would make me release 3 to 4 eggs ... more target for my DH's swimmers. I'm guessing we would use it too, with IUI.
> 
> How do you take Gonal-f? How many days do you have to do it? Do you take it instead of femara or in addition to femara?
> 
> P.S. I'm not sure if many of you know ... we also have male factor .. low count :(

I wish I knew the answers to these questions. I'm sure the expert MrsCompass can help us out! All I know is I will be combining the injections with my same dose of femara (2.5 mg), doing iui #3, and adding a trigger shot and progesterone. We don't have the male factor issues, so not sure how that affects it all. I'm certainly going to feel like a freaking science experiment!


----------



## Chiles

s08 said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> S08 & Cridge - During my meeting with my Doctor, she briefly mentioned Gonal-f. She said that would be our next step if IUI doesn't work for us. She said this injectibles would make me release 3 to 4 eggs ... more target for my DH's swimmers. I'm guessing we would use it too, with IUI.
> 
> How do you take Gonal-f? How many days do you have to do it? Do you take it instead of femara or in addition to femara?
> 
> P.S. I'm not sure if many of you know ... we also have male factor .. low count :(
> 
> I wish I knew the answers to these questions. I'm sure the expert MrsCompass can help us out! All I know is I will be combining the injections with my same dose of femara (2.5 mg), doing iui #3, and adding a trigger shot and progesterone. We don't have the male factor issues, so not sure how that affects it all. I'm certainly going to feel like a freaking science experiment!Click to expand...

I can try and answer some of the questions:
Gonal F is the cheaper version of follistim, but its basically the same. Just like Femara and letrozole is the cheaper version.

Gonal F can be injected in your tummy (side of belly button) thigh, or arm. 

You can do a combo cycle with gonal f and femara, which I am currently doing. Or you can do injectables alone. 

Difference between femara and follistim/gonal f. Is femara blocks estrogen so your brain creates more fsh.(Follicle stimulating hormone) and gonal f is pure fsh, that you just inject in your body to make your follies grow grow grow! 

HTH!!!! AFM: I have another u/s tomorrow. And the doc said its normal for my follicles to be that size since I don't have a normal 28 day cycle. But he said they are growing a little to slow. If that makes sense. Tomorrow is cd 19, and it might be a bust. I am moving on to a higher dose. After this.


----------



## MrsCompass

Chiles: Thanks for the information! When do you take the injectibles? 

I really hope this cycle is not a bust for you. C'mon follies ... grow grow grow!!! 

S08: Where are you from? I'm from Toronto and I'm currently sitting in the office watching the snowstorm and wondering how I'm going to get home tonight.


----------



## s08

MrsCompass said:


> Chiles: Thanks for the information! When do you take the injectibles?
> 
> I really hope this cycle is not a bust for you. C'mon follies ... grow grow grow!!!
> 
> S08: Where are you from? I'm from Toronto and I'm currently sitting in the office watching the snowstorm and wondering how I'm going to get home tonight.

I'm from Seattle. We are now dealing with an ice storm warning. Good luck on the commute home!

And above I made a mistake. I meant Cringe was the FSH expert. I hope none of us has to become too much of an expert and it works the first time for all!


----------



## s08

Chiles said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> S08 & Cridge - During my meeting with my Doctor, she briefly mentioned Gonal-f. She said that would be our next step if IUI doesn't work for us. She said this injectibles would make me release 3 to 4 eggs ... more target for my DH's swimmers. I'm guessing we would use it too, with IUI.
> 
> How do you take Gonal-f? How many days do you have to do it? Do you take it instead of femara or in addition to femara?
> 
> P.S. I'm not sure if many of you know ... we also have male factor .. low count :(
> 
> I wish I knew the answers to these questions. I'm sure the expert MrsCompass can help us out! All I know is I will be combining the injections with my same dose of femara (2.5 mg), doing iui #3, and adding a trigger shot and progesterone. We don't have the male factor issues, so not sure how that affects it all. I'm certainly going to feel like a freaking science experiment!Click to expand...
> 
> I can try and answer some of the questions:
> Gonal F is the cheaper version of follistim, but its basically the same. Just like Femara and letrozole is the cheaper version.
> 
> Gonal F can be injected in your tummy (side of belly button) thigh, or arm.
> 
> You can do a combo cycle with gonal f and femara, which I am currently doing. Or you can do injectables alone.
> 
> Difference between femara and follistim/gonal f. Is femara blocks estrogen so your brain creates more fsh.(Follicle stimulating hormone) and gonal f is pure fsh, that you just inject in your body to make your follies grow grow grow!
> 
> HTH!!!! AFM: I have another u/s tomorrow. And the doc said its normal for my follicles to be that size since I don't have a normal 28 day cycle. But he said they are growing a little to slow. If that makes sense. Tomorrow is cd 19, and it might be a bust. I am moving on to a higher dose. After this.Click to expand...

Thanks for the info. When did you start your injections? Do you know how many days is normal to take them?


----------



## MrsCompass

Found this, Chiles. It made me think of you ... 

Not sure if you're interested. Can't hurt during the winter months too. :thumbup:

_"In women, vitamin D works directly on the ovaries, helping to regulate how estrogen is used to help egg follicles mature and grow."_

https://www.gettingpregnantnow.org/Articles/The_Fertility_Nutrient__Vitamin_D.html


----------



## s08

Cridge said:


> s08 said:
> 
> 
> Cringe, I think I am doing something similar to you next month. I just got off the phone with my RE and she wants to try adding FSH injection(s) before my next IUI (maybe around CD 10 or something?). She used some word I didn't recognize, but she said it was an injection they use for IVF, but I will receive a very small amount (75ml?). I know I'm talking gibberish, but does that sound like the same thing as you?
> 
> She said the risk of twins is 20% and triplets is 1%. Scary, but my husband seems to be on board, so I guess I am too.
> 
> They are also going to do a trigger and add progesterone post ovulation. I'm excited for something new...what we've done so far certainly isn't working!
> 
> Yes - that sounds like it's exactly what I'm doing next cycle. Did she tell you it was Follistim or gonal-f? Those are both FSH injections. I think 75iu is the typical dose to start on. That's what dose I used when i got pregnant. I took it for 8 days - but how long you inject is totally up to how you respond. As long as they're monitoring you, you shouldn't have to worry too much about multiples.
> 
> GL!!Click to expand...

I feel as though I'm posting like crazy this morning...oh well. 

I just received an e-mail from my nurse letting me know she ordered my drugs for me:

Bravelle: 1-75 IU vial
Ovidrel: 1 vial
Prometrium: 20 pills

I guess they are just doing one FSH injection. Thoughts anyone?

They're ordered through a pharmacy called MDR. Anyone else use it?


----------



## MrsCompass

I wonder, S08, if maybe ... you'll take 1 vial at a time adn depending on what your u/s shows and how you responds to it, they may or may not add another vial. It'd be great if you just need 1. Less $$$!!! (1 Bravelle (75IU vial in my clinic is $80.00 and are non-refundable).

Keep us posted on more information.


----------



## Chiles

@MrsCompass- thanks for the link, I am going to check it out. 

Since I am doing a combo cycle. I took femara cd 5-9, and started gonal f cd 9-12.
I am still using my gonal f. There is not a normal time frame, it just depends on how you respond. 

Injectables ( follistim. Gonal f, repronex, menopur, bravelle etc). Are mostly used in IVF patients. Usually at higher doses so they can retrieve more eggs. J For me my RE wants me to start off slow so I don't. OHSS. 

@so8 I believe bravelle has fsh, and lh. Don't quote me on that. We use freedom fertility pharmacy, my RE states they have the best prices, and next day delivery. I only pay a co pay, but the meds are pretty high. A vial is 75iu so maybe they will order multiple vials?!? Are u doing a combo cycle? 

Ladies you also have to take a class on the injectables.


----------



## Chiles

@mscompass. I did a combo cycle femara cd 5-9, and gonal f starting cd 9 until now. I am on 75iu daily. And there is no certain time that you have to finish the gonal f unless you run out. And injectables are pricey but my insurance covers them. For my 900iu pen it was almost $800 and my copay was only $12. And my trigger was only $5. Most RE don't like to stim past cycle day 20. So it depends on your RE protocol. Next cycle I will be doing injectables alone. 

@s08 a vial usually contains 75iu, maybe they will order multiple vials? Or maybe you are doing a combo cycle. Bravelle contains fsh, and lh I think. Not sure. Well keep us posted.

Here some of the different type injectables for stimming. Gonal f, follistim, menopur, bravelle, and repronex). Some do contains fsh, and lh. Good luck ladies


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks Chiles!!!! Fingers crossed for you. This is all new to me and you're helping me understand what might be ahead for me. Thanks again!

Cindy ... I guess you're on your way to Montreal tonight for your IUI tomorrow. I hope it stops snowing or doesn't snow. Drive safe!


----------



## Cridge

MrsCompass & s08 - Chiles has pretty much answered all your questions - I'm slow. :) The only thing I don't think I saw answered is when you do the injects if it's not a combined cycle. I started mine on CD3 and took them for 8 - 10 days. Like Chiles said - it just depends on how you respond. If you respond well, you'll do less, and likewise, if you're slow to respond, you'll just keep injecting. So you'll be getting u/s every 2-3 days, and possibly bloodwork to see how your estrogen is progressing.

MrsCompass, I would imagine they'd do IUI as well if you have MF.

I've never heard of bravelle - interesting if it has LH. I would definitely want my LH tested before taking that because if you're pcos, your LH is probably too high already. So be careful with that.

Also, I didn't have to take a class on injects, I just had my nurse show me how to mix and inject. It was no big deal. Injectables sound a little scary when you're used to just popping pills, but really, it's not bad at all!

Between Chiles and I did we get all your questions answered? Feel free to keep asking if not - we may have missed a couple. :)


----------



## courtneycvt12

is anyone else on progesterone supplements? i've been on them since Monday and i just want to lay down and cry all the time. so tired and depressed...the thing is my re never tested my progesterone levels the supplements were more of a 'just in case'. i don't know if i can do this for another 7 days especially since i dont even know if i ovulated this month..i mean they gave me the trigger shot but i haven't been temping so who really knows! ugh....


----------



## Cridge

courtney - I'm not on progesterone, but my dr. wanted me to use my NPC last cycle starting 4 days after I ovulated. I didn't do it because I knew progesterone wasn't my problem and I figured my body was sufficient to deal with a pregnancy if I could ever get pregnant. 

So MY thinking, is that if your progesterone is fine, why take sups? It's hard to go against what your doc says though. GL


----------



## Chiles

Sorry ladies that I double posted but the 1st time it didn't seem to post so I typed it again in different wording. Well I have my u/s tomorrow again and I don't know what to expect just yet. 

Congrats to Chook on her :bfp:!!!! Sticky vibes!!!


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick update. After two failed rounds of Clomid and one failed round of femara our doctor wanted us to have a break this cycle. This cycle was 2 years trying for us and today I got my bfp! I didn't really temp this month we didn't bed like rabbits and I didn't do ovulation testing. I've had no symptoms and got the shock of my life when the test was positive. My levels are very low so I'm not getting to excited but just wanted to share.

:happydance::hugs::yipee::bunny:


----------



## MrsCompass

@Courtney - I am on progesterone suppositories. And they make me very lazy and lethargic. I could sleep throughout my TWW as long as I'm on them. I'm also extra sensitive and emotional. I cried buckets while driving over a radio commercial (insurance commercial). My clinic checks my progesterone level and even if they think my level is fine, I still have to take them. If my progesterone level is low, they call me to let me know to increase it to 2 times a day (OMG! No way!). So, I guess you could also say, I take them for "just in case". Sucks huh?!


----------



## s08

Thanks Cringe and Chiles for the replies. I was told that I'll only be doing one vial, so we'll see what happens. Seems a little odd maybe. But I always responded fine to the femara, so I guess this is just for a little boost. Actually, I always ovulated fine on day 13 or 14 without the femara, so who knows anymore? 

And you are right that bravelle has lh. I don't have PCOS, and all my bloods are all perfect, so no worries there. 

But I guess I have to get af first, don't I? I've been spotting, cramping, and getting negatives for days, so I know she's on her way. Today is 15 dpiui. I'm so certain that I'm enjoying a hot chocolate with peppermint schnapps in it working from my "home office" watching the snow fall. Hubby is sitting next to me on the couch on this snow day, so can't complain too much, I suppose!

Fingers crossed for us all!


----------



## s08

MrsCompass said:


> @Courtney - I am on progesterone suppositories. And they make me very lazy and lethargic. I could sleep throughout my TWW as long as I'm on them. I'm also extra sensitive and emotional. I cried buckets while driving over a radio commercial (insurance commercial). My clinic checks my progesterone level and even if they think my level is fine, I still have to take them. If my progesterone level is low, they call me to let me know to increase it to 2 times a day (OMG! No way!). So, I guess you could also say, I take them for "just in case". Sucks huh?!

My RE is starting me on progesterone suppositories this month, even though my levels have tested fine too. By the way you describe the side effects, I'm pretty excited about it! haha


----------



## courtneycvt12

MrsCompass said:


> @Courtney - I am on progesterone suppositories. And they make me very lazy and lethargic. I could sleep throughout my TWW as long as I'm on them. I'm also extra sensitive and emotional. I cried buckets while driving over a radio commercial (insurance commercial). My clinic checks my progesterone level and even if they think my level is fine, I still have to take them. If my progesterone level is low, they call me to let me know to increase it to 2 times a day (OMG! No way!). So, I guess you could also say, I take them for "just in case". Sucks huh?!

oh man, it totally does suck. but at least i know i'm not crazy now!!


----------



## MKHewson

Hmmmm starting to feel a little crampy, I wonder if AF is en route.


----------



## LolaM

I think this month is a gonner--my lines are now back to getting lighter--no real positive unless you cound CD 11 when i came back to the bathroom after 15 minutes and my OPK was PURPLE--but it was past the time you are supposed to read it...what evs--i am off to yoga! ooooooooooommmmmm...if they make me do that, im OUT!


----------



## Cridge

MK - I hope the :witch: stays away!! How many dpo are you? 

Lola - are you temping? No high temp yet? Maybe that was your positive on day 11! :shrug: I responded really, really well last cycle and this cycle didn't respond at all on the same dosage, so hopefully that's not happening with you. Hope you enjoyed yoga!! I love it but don't do it very often anymore. :headspin:


----------



## MrsCompass

S08: that's great that you only have to do one vial! I hope that goes for me, too!

Courtney: no, you're not crazy! On Sunday, I was only awake for 3.5 hours. I slept all day! What day are you on now? When are you testing?

Mk: I hope those cramps are something else and not AF.


----------



## MKHewson

Cridge said:


> MK - I hope the :witch: stays away!! How many dpo are you?
> 
> Lola - are you temping? No high temp yet? Maybe that was your positive on day 11! :shrug: I responded really, really well last cycle and this cycle didn't respond at all on the same dosage, so hopefully that's not happening with you. Hope you enjoyed yoga!! I love it but don't do it very often anymore. :headspin:




MrsCompass said:


> S08: that's great that you only have to do one vial! I hope that goes for me, too!
> 
> Courtney: no, you're not crazy! On Sunday, I was only awake for 3.5 hours. I slept all day! What day are you on now? When are you testing?
> 
> Mk: I hope those cramps are something else and not AF.

I think I am approximately day 10-11 DPO, with no screening this month I am not 100% sure. I had increased CM on8-9th with mega ov cramps on the 10th. So only a few more days until I test...


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> MK - I hope the :witch: stays away!! How many dpo are you?
> 
> Lola - are you temping? No high temp yet? Maybe that was your positive on day 11! :shrug: I responded really, really well last cycle and this cycle didn't respond at all on the same dosage, so hopefully that's not happening with you. Hope you enjoyed yoga!! I love it but don't do it very often anymore. :headspin:


I am temping, i had a dip yesterday and rise today, we will see if it stays. I am also thinking that CD 11 was my positive and i just didnt wait long enough to read it. I wish i had taken a picture, usualy its pink, this was deep, dark purple, ive not seen it do that and i left my stick again to get ready for yoga and when i came back it was the same color as it was when i left it so im marking cd 11 as positive altough if thats the case, we missed it because my selfish, selfish hubs decided playing his video game was more important than fertilizing me! The bastaaaad! We will hit it tonight, just in case but i think its said and done this month....ya know, teenagers get preg every 30 seconds, this shouldnt be so hard!


----------



## courtneycvt12

MrsCompass said:


> S08: that's great that you only have to do one vial! I hope that goes for me, too!
> 
> Courtney: no, you're not crazy! On Sunday, I was only awake for 3.5 hours. I slept all day! What day are you on now? When are you testing?
> 
> Mk: I hope those cramps are something else and not AF.

i'm on day 23 but only 5dpo, i think. i had the trigger shot last friday so im assuming i ovulated on sunday. i have an appt for a blood test on the 30th but i'm itching to poas. i haven't had that need in a long time, maybe it's the progesterone! i woke up this morning incredibly nauseated. tim thought it was morning sickness. i dont know if he was joking or serious but it pissed me off. lol


----------



## Chiles

Good news!!! We have a 17mm and 15 follie!!! Yay for us. My nurse said "girl you just slow" lol! I get to trigger 2night. And have my iui sunday. I am excited!


----------



## sugarpuff

Yay good luck with your iui !! :happydance:


----------



## Charisse28

That's great CHILES!! GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## Cridge

yay Chiles!! It's about time you responded to something! :winkwink: So glad that things are finally progressing!


----------



## MKHewson

Chiles said:


> Good news!!! We have a 17mm and 15 follie!!! Yay for us. My nurse said "girl you just slow" lol! I get to trigger 2night. And have my iui sunday. I am excited!

So happy for you, good luck


----------



## Chiles

Thanks so much ladies!!! 
@ Cridge, that's how I feel. Finally some good news!!! I am progressing somewhere. Here is to hoping!


----------



## beaniekins

Chiles, congrats! That is great news. Your nurse's comment made me laugh. I too am slow, at just about everything I do including ovulating


----------



## Chiles

@beaniekins, lol. Well We are in there together. :dust:


----------



## Mommyagain

Cd1 today. :(


----------



## MKHewson

Mommyagain said:


> Cd1 today. :(

Oh Sorry to hear that...*hugs*


----------



## s08

Great news, Chiles! Good luck!


----------



## s08

CD 1 for me as well. And the lovely cramps that come along with it...just adds insult to injury, doesn't it. Oh well, I knew I was out, so its nice to move on to the next cycle. 

I just spent the last 1.5 hours on the phone with my insurance company. They are so very annoying, but at least they will cover up to $2000 in injectibles so that's better than nothing! 

I just found out that we won't be able to do IUI #3 this month, as my husband has work commitments that entire week. So, I spoke to my nurse, and we're still going to do what my RE calls a modified Mayo Protocol (femara 3-7, 1 vial of bravelle on cd9, ultrasound on cd 11 and then the ovidrel trigger) and then just timed intercourse 36 hours later. We're a little disappointed about no IUI, but are hopeful anyway.


----------



## MrsCompass

Chiles! Way to go follies!!!!

Mommyagain & S08- sorry for the BFNs. I'm just finishing up with AF as well. On to the next, I guess eh :( *hugs*


----------



## courtneycvt12

MrsCompass said:


> Chiles! Way to go follies!!!!
> 
> Mommyagain & Courtney- sorry for the BFNs. I'm just finishing up with AF as well. On to the next, I guess eh :( *hugs*

no bfn yet....don't jinx me!!! LOL


----------



## MrsCompass

courtneycvt12 said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> Chiles! Way to go follies!!!!
> 
> Mommyagain & S08- sorry for the BFNs. I'm just finishing up with AF as well. On to the next, I guess eh :( *hugs*
> 
> no bfn yet....don't jinx me!!! LOLClick to expand...


OMG!!:dohh: I feel like an a$$!!!! I mean S08. I was at work and was trying to be fast. Sorry Courtney!!!! I REALLY hope you get your BFP now or I'll feel like a bigger jerk .. Sorry again!!! Be my friend again :hugs:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hi Ladies. OPK today was definitely a negative...so with that said, which day do start to count my DPO's? I got a positve on CD16 and CD17, and I'm now on CD19. I guess my OPK i took yesterday..well, I took two, but both just didn't seem to work correctly...so...but they second one I did take yesterday had 1/2 of a result line and 1/2 of a control line..about the same color..so I don't know how to interpret that one. LoL.

I don't know if I'm getting sick, or AF coming sooner than later,as I never know when mine will show... but I'm so tired today, irritable, a bit bloated, and have tender boobs and nipples...man my nipples are sensitive! (sorry if it's TMI!) ...and a headache that just won't go away!! It's just enough of one to be annoying, ya know. LoL.

Anyway, take care ladies.


----------



## courtneycvt12

No worries!! i thought it was funny! just be glad i read it on an upswing of my lovely progesterone mood swings LOL


----------



## LolaM

Mommyagain said:


> Cd1 today. :(

:hugs:


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> Hi Ladies. OPK today was definitely a negative...so with that said, which day do start to count my DPO's? I got a positve on CD16 and CD17, and I'm now on CD19. I guess my OPK i took yesterday..well, I took two, but both just didn't seem to work correctly...so...but they second one I did take yesterday had 1/2 of a result line and 1/2 of a control line..about the same color..so I don't know how to interpret that one. LoL.
> 
> I don't know if I'm getting sick, or AF coming sooner than later,as I never know when mine will show... but I'm so tired today, irritable, a bit bloated, and have tender boobs and nipples...man my nipples are sensitive! (sorry if it's TMI!) ...and a headache that just won't go away!! It's just enough of one to be annoying, ya know. LoL.
> 
> Anyway, take care ladies.


I hope your getting PREGNANT! :haha:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies. OPK today was definitely a negative...so with that said, which day do start to count my DPO's? I got a positve on CD16 and CD17, and I'm now on CD19. I guess my OPK i took yesterday..well, I took two, but both just didn't seem to work correctly...so...but they second one I did take yesterday had 1/2 of a result line and 1/2 of a control line..about the same color..so I don't know how to interpret that one. LoL.
> 
> I don't know if I'm getting sick, or AF coming sooner than later,as I never know when mine will show... but I'm so tired today, irritable, a bit bloated, and have tender boobs and nipples...man my nipples are sensitive! (sorry if it's TMI!) ...and a headache that just won't go away!! It's just enough of one to be annoying, ya know. LoL.
> 
> Anyway, take care ladies.
> 
> 
> I hope your getting PREGNANT! :haha:Click to expand...



I HOPE I am too! IM PRAYING not just for me, but for everyone TTC :)

:hugs:


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I hope your getting PREGNANT! :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> I HOPE I am too! IM PRAYING not just for me, but for everyone TTC :)
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...


One BFP at a time, dear, one at a time. We have 2 already! It makes me feel nervous, and hopeful and scared at the same tiime. I dont have alot of years of fertility left. I did it right, i waited for the right guy to come along and then i MARRIED him, i should be REWARDED for doing it in the right order. Just thinking about it makes me nauseous, or maybe thats the large midnight truffle when i ordered a small...birthday bonus!


----------



## siblingwishes

Cooch - CONGRATS!!!! Any updates? Has your beta gone up?

Lola - Happy Birthday! I hope you enjoyed your miodnight truffle!!! And managed to get in a little bday:sex:

Chiles - YAY!!!! That is great! Good luck tomorrow!

Courtney - The progesterone can suck for sure. What type are yout aking? I was taking Crinone last month but HATED it, so will start prometrium today. 2 pills up the hoohoo...:blush:

AFM - well I had my IUI yesterday. The doc said my DH has super sperm! Heehee it of course went straight to his head! I am glad tho - he had 38 million post-wash! She said my cm was perfect too, so hey - PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let this be our month! I will start Prometrium tonight...want to BD one more time first as extra insurance! 

Cyndy


----------



## courtneycvt12

siblingwishes said:


> Cooch - CONGRATS!!!! Any updates? Has your beta gone up?
> 
> Lola - Happy Birthday! I hope you enjoyed your miodnight truffle!!! And managed to get in a little bday:sex:
> 
> Chiles - YAY!!!! That is great! Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Courtney - The progesterone can suck for sure. What type are yout aking? I was taking Crinone last month but HATED it, so will start prometrium today. 2 pills up the hoohoo...:blush:
> 
> AFM - well I had my IUI yesterday. The doc said my DH has super sperm! Heehee it of course went straight to his head! I am glad tho - he had 38 million post-wash! She said my cm was perfect too, so hey - PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let this be our month! I will start Prometrium tonight...want to BD one more time first as extra insurance!
> 
> Cyndy

i'm taking endometrium...2 pills up into the unknown! lol i feel like i have permanent pms


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> Lola - Happy Birthday! I hope you enjoyed your miodnight truffle!!! And managed to get in a little bday:sex:
> 
> AFM - well I had my IUI yesterday. The doc said my DH has super sperm! Heehee it of course went straight to his head! I am glad tho - he had 38 million post-wash! She said my cm was perfect too, so hey - PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let this be our month! I will start Prometrium tonight...want to BD one more time first as extra insurance!
> 
> Cyndy

my hubs has super :spermy: too, and i did have a nice birthday and while we did :sex:im afraid that when i see my dr again, im going to have to have a slimy discussion with him, because (TMI ALERT) no matter how long i stay on my back, feet in the air, everything seems to still run back out. if they are just hanging out in the wading pool and not going into the deep end then no wonder its taking so long. :dohh::shrug:


----------



## LolaM

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes :hugs:


----------



## siblingwishes

LolaM said:


> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> Lola - Happy Birthday! I hope you enjoyed your miodnight truffle!!! And managed to get in a little bday:sex:
> 
> AFM - well I had my IUI yesterday. The doc said my DH has super sperm! Heehee it of course went straight to his head! I am glad tho - he had 38 million post-wash! She said my cm was perfect too, so hey - PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let this be our month! I will start Prometrium tonight...want to BD one more time first as extra insurance!
> 
> Cyndy
> 
> my hubs has super :spermy: too, and i did have a nice birthday and while we did :sex:im afraid that when i see my dr again, im going to have to have a slimy discussion with him, because (TMI ALERT) no matter how long i stay on my back, feet in the air, everything seems to still run back out. if they are just hanging out in the wading pool and not going into the deep end then no wonder its taking so long. :dohh::shrug:Click to expand...

hmm i worry about that too! Even with the IUI yesterday - they said nothing would leak out, but I felt like a little did, unless I had crazy ewcm!!! Thank Goodness for super:spermy:!


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> Lola - Happy Birthday! I hope you enjoyed your miodnight truffle!!! And managed to get in a little bday:sex:
> 
> AFM - well I had my IUI yesterday. The doc said my DH has super sperm! Heehee it of course went straight to his head! I am glad tho - he had 38 million post-wash! She said my cm was perfect too, so hey - PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let this be our month! I will start Prometrium tonight...want to BD one more time first as extra insurance!
> 
> Cyndy
> 
> my hubs has super :spermy: too, and i did have a nice birthday and while we did :sex:im afraid that when i see my dr again, im going to have to have a slimy discussion with him, because (TMI ALERT) no matter how long i stay on my back, feet in the air, everything seems to still run back out. if they are just hanging out in the wading pool and not going into the deep end then no wonder its taking so long. :dohh::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> hmm i worry about that too! Even with the IUI yesterday - they said nothing would leak out, but I felt like a little did, unless I had crazy ewcm!!! Thank Goodness for super:spermy:!Click to expand...

TMI I know but...it wasnt a little, it was ALOT!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

courtneycvt12 said:


> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> Cooch - CONGRATS!!!! Any updates? Has your beta gone up?
> 
> Lola - Happy Birthday! I hope you enjoyed your miodnight truffle!!! And managed to get in a little bday:sex:
> 
> Chiles - YAY!!!! That is great! Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Courtney - The progesterone can suck for sure. What type are yout aking? I was taking Crinone last month but HATED it, so will start prometrium today. 2 pills up the hoohoo...:blush:
> 
> AFM - well I had my IUI yesterday. The doc said my DH has super sperm! Heehee it of course went straight to his head! I am glad tho - he had 38 million post-wash! She said my cm was perfect too, so hey - PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let this be our month! I will start Prometrium tonight...want to BD one more time first as extra insurance!
> 
> Cyndy
> 
> i'm taking endometrium...2 pills up into the unknown! lol i feel like i have permanent pmsClick to expand...


I take 2 prometrium a day too but I take mine orally....did not know they made the kind you can insert. Interesting. Mine make me fee horrid too!!! AND it causes me to have a UTI....every single time!!! I forgot that it did that (as I havent taken the prometrium in several months) and now I have a KILLER one. Yuck!


----------



## Chiles

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOLA!!!!!!!!*

Thanks so much ladies!!! I have my IUI tomorrow and then I will be in the TWW. A real TWW, OMG!!! I did test my trigger on an HPT today. It was beautiful. Wish it was real. I will start testing it out at 10dpt.


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOLA!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Thanks so much ladies!!! I have my IUI tomorrow and then I will be in the TWW. A real TWW, OMG!!! I did test my trigger on an HPT today. It was beautiful. Wish it was real. I will start testing it out at 10dpt.



Thanks! Today I feel awful. Im tired and I have a headache that is steadily getting worse, and im also feeling nauseous at the moment! :-( Good luck to you!


----------



## Chiles

:hugs:sorry to hear that, hope u feel better! Praying its a good thing :)

Thanks Lola


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> :hugs:sorry to hear that, hope u feel better! Praying its a good thing :)
> 
> Thanks Lola

I am only 1 DPO so i dont think its "anything" i think its my metformin. Took a hot shower, i feel a bit better, we shall see.


----------



## Charisse28

I got my positive OPK today!!


----------



## beaniekins

Charisse28 said:


> I got my positive OPK today!!

Yay! Good luck. Where was your picture taken? It's cool!


----------



## Chiles

Charisse28 said:


> I got my positive OPK today!!

YAY Charisse!!!!

AFM: IUI tomorrow morning. So I am about to go to bed :) Good night ladies


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> Charisse28 said:
> 
> 
> I got my positive OPK today!!
> 
> YAY Charisse!!!!
> 
> AFM: IUI tomorrow morning. So I am about to go to bed :) Good night ladiesClick to expand...


Good luck!


----------



## Charisse28

Here's my pic, taken at 6pm today!

https://i44.tinypic.com/2lo40g7.jpg


----------



## LolaM

Charisse28 said:


> Here's my pic, taken at 6pm today!
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/2lo40g7.jpg

YAY!! I should have taken a pic of that purple one i had...I didnt even OPK today, my temp went up yesterday and has stayed up...if it works out this month, we will have a nice lil valentines day pressie!


----------



## zadeebug

Cycle day 1 for me :) I'm ready to start my first round of femara. I'm on 5mg 3-7 do I take both pills at the same time or 1 in the morning 1 at night? also this is my first time doing opks any suggestions or tips on brands and how to do them. My re says to start testing cycle day 10.


----------



## LolaM

zadeebug said:


> Cycle day 1 for me :) I'm ready to start my first round of femara. I'm on 5mg 3-7 do I take both pills at the same time or 1 in the morning 1 at night? also this is my first time doing opks any suggestions or tips on brands and how to do them. My re says to start testing cycle day 10.

I take both pills with my dinner. I use the answer brand OPK. I get 20 of them for $20 and even though the box says they arent good past 30 days of opening, that isnt true and you dont have to keep testing after you get a postive.


----------



## zadeebug

I have never done opks so I'm a little afraid. I've done injections etc. But I was in clomid and never o'd so I am trying to be hopeful with femara. Im really just not sure how to do opks. Thanks for your help.


----------



## siblingwishes

Mrs.Stinski said:


> courtneycvt12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> Cooch - CONGRATS!!!! Any updates? Has your beta gone up?
> 
> Lola - Happy Birthday! I hope you enjoyed your miodnight truffle!!! And managed to get in a little bday:sex:
> 
> Chiles - YAY!!!! That is great! Good luck tomorrow!
> 
> Courtney - The progesterone can suck for sure. What type are yout aking? I was taking Crinone last month but HATED it, so will start prometrium today. 2 pills up the hoohoo...:blush:
> 
> AFM - well I had my IUI yesterday. The doc said my DH has super sperm! Heehee it of course went straight to his head! I am glad tho - he had 38 million post-wash! She said my cm was perfect too, so hey - PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE let this be our month! I will start Prometrium tonight...want to BD one more time first as extra insurance!
> 
> Cyndy
> 
> i'm taking endometrium...2 pills up into the unknown! lol i feel like i have permanent pmsClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I take 2 prometrium a day too but I take mine orally....did not know they made the kind you can insert. Interesting. Mine make me fee horrid too!!! AND it causes me to have a UTI....every single time!!! I forgot that it did that (as I havent taken the prometrium in several months) and now I have a KILLER one. Yuck!Click to expand...

The prometrium can be taken orally or up the whoo ha...same pill! My RE wants me to take it up the whoo ha before bed - 2 pills. Trust me, this is better than the Crinone gel...that stuff was nasty!!!


----------



## siblingwishes

Chiles said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY LOLA!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Thanks so much ladies!!! I have my IUI tomorrow and then I will be in the TWW. A real TWW, OMG!!! I did test my trigger on an HPT today. It was beautiful. Wish it was real. I will start testing it out at 10dpt.

Hmm I triggered Wednesday night, tested on hpt Friday night, positive, tested this morning, faint positive. I think the trigger will be gone by tomorrow...let me know how long yours stays in your system - I am just curious:flower:


----------



## siblingwishes

zadeebug said:


> Cycle day 1 for me :) I'm ready to start my first round of femara. I'm on 5mg 3-7 do I take both pills at the same time or 1 in the morning 1 at night? also this is my first time doing opks any suggestions or tips on brands and how to do them. My re says to start testing cycle day 10.

I take the same dose as well, I take both in the morning before leaving home for work. As for OPK's, I order mine online from Fertility Friend (i think). They are WAY cheaper than buying inthe drug store!


----------



## Cridge

charisse - looks great!! get busy!

zadeebug - for my first few cycles I split my pills up - seemed to make more sense. But I think I had better response when I took them all together. More bang at one time, I guess...??? Don't worry about opk's - it's just another stick to pee on. Get the digital ones if you're worried about interpreting them. They're a bit more expensive, but worth it for an exact answer if the other ones scare you. :) GL

afm - 10dpo and things are looking pretty good for me ladies, but I'm not getting my hopes up. I don't feel pregnant and I can't allow myself to get hopeful, but I've had a couple good signs. Of course, you can have signs and it doesn't mean anything, so... :shrug: I plan on testing on Tuesday morning and then I'll be done with testing. I'm not even really looking forward to it - I don't want to see a bfn!


----------



## siblingwishes

Okay, it's been a while so here is first stab - if your day is wrong, please copy and paste into a new post, corrected! And feel free to help keep this list bumped and up to date!!!

CD's as of Jan 22, 2012
Beaniekins ....................... ? (waiting)
Butterflysr........................41
Charisse28 ........................15
Chiles .............................21
Chook ............................ BFP January 2012
Cooch..............................35
Courtneycvt12...................25
Cridge ..............................31
Iwantmyturn.......................21
Jam...................................BFP January 2012
JChic.................................19
LolaM ...............................16
MK .................................. 33
Mommyagain .................... 3
Mrscompass ...................... 7
MrsStinski...........................0 (waiting)
s08 .................................3
SDState............................38
Shareena ......................... 32
Sibling Wishes .................... 15
Sugarpuff ...........................13
Tiffany231..........................43???
Zadeebug............................? 

:dust:

MK - have you tested?
Cridge - hmm what "signs" have you been having???


----------



## courtneycvt12

ugh, girls..these progesterone suppositories are really doing a number on me. i could have killed someone for a cinnamon roll the other day, i'm so hot that i've turned the air conditioner on for the last 5 days, i wake up in the middle of the night incredibly nauseated and the only thing that helps is an ice pack on my lower back (which is weird). i better have a bfp this month...i am not looking forward to next month.


----------



## MKHewson

I havent tested, nor have I started lol...I am just waiting it out for a few more days just to see LOL


----------



## Chiles

I believe Chook got her :bfp: 
@ cridge I agree with you. I hate SS. And trying to stay away from all that. 

Afm - had my iui this morning, wasn't that bad but I am very crampy right now. My cervix was. high which is a good thing :) I will have my progesterone draw a week from now and then they will decide if I need progesterone tablets or whatever. In the Tww


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> charisse - looks great!! get busy!
> 
> zadeebug - for my first few cycles I split my pills up - seemed to make more sense. But I think I had better response when I took them all together. More bang at one time, I guess...??? Don't worry about opk's - it's just another stick to pee on. Get the digital ones if you're worried about interpreting them. They're a bit more expensive, but worth it for an exact answer if the other ones scare you. :) GL
> 
> afm - 10dpo and things are looking pretty good for me ladies, but I'm not getting my hopes up. I don't feel pregnant and I can't allow myself to get hopeful, but I've had a couple good signs. Of course, you can have signs and it doesn't mean anything, so... :shrug: I plan on testing on Tuesday morning and then I'll be done with testing. I'm not even really looking forward to it - I don't want to see a bfn!


yep-i am 3 dpo and im gonna say my temps are too low to sustain a pregnancy, maybe its my hormones but im ready to quit--im tired of all the pills and temps and pee sticks and its not working!


----------



## siblingwishes

LolaM said:


> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> charisse - looks great!! get busy!
> 
> zadeebug - for my first few cycles I split my pills up - seemed to make more sense. But I think I had better response when I took them all together. More bang at one time, I guess...??? Don't worry about opk's - it's just another stick to pee on. Get the digital ones if you're worried about interpreting them. They're a bit more expensive, but worth it for an exact answer if the other ones scare you. :) GL
> 
> afm - 10dpo and things are looking pretty good for me ladies, but I'm not getting my hopes up. I don't feel pregnant and I can't allow myself to get hopeful, but I've had a couple good signs. Of course, you can have signs and it doesn't mean anything, so... :shrug: I plan on testing on Tuesday morning and then I'll be done with testing. I'm not even really looking forward to it - I don't want to see a bfn!
> 
> 
> yep-i am 3 dpo and im gonna say my temps are too low to sustain a pregnancy, maybe its my hormones but im ready to quit--im tired of all the pills and temps and pee sticks and its not working!Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## siblingwishes

Chiles said:


> I believe Chook got her :bfp:
> @ cridge I agree with you. I hate SS. And trying to stay away from all that.
> 
> Afm - had my iui this morning, wasn't that bad but I am very crampy right now. My cervix was. high which is a good thing :) I will have my progesterone draw a week from now and then they will decide if I need progesterone tablets or whatever. In the Tww

I had some cramping the day of my IUI too, and the next day (yesterday) I had a bit of blood when I wiped. Today I seem to be back to normal...what an oxymoron that is!! lol:dohh: When it comes to making babies - I am anything BUT normal!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

siblingwishes said:


> Okay, it's been a while so here is first stab - if your day is wrong, please copy and paste into a new post, corrected! And feel free to help keep this list bumped and up to date!!!
> 
> CD's as of Jan 22, 2012
> Beaniekins ....................... ? (waiting)
> Butterflysr........................41
> Charisse28 ........................15
> Chiles .............................21
> Chook ............................ BFP January 2012
> Cooch..............................35
> Courtneycvt12...................25
> Cridge ..............................31
> Iwantmyturn.......................21
> Jam...................................BFP January 2012
> JChic.................................19
> LolaM ...............................16
> MK .................................. 33
> Mommyagain .................... 3
> Mrscompass ...................... 7
> MrsStinski...........................0 (waiting)
> s08 .................................3
> SDState............................38
> Shareena ......................... 32
> Sibling Wishes .................... 15
> Sugarpuff ...........................13
> Tiffany231..........................43???
> Zadeebug............................?
> 
> :dust:
> 
> MK - have you tested?
> Cridge - hmm what "signs" have you been having???

Im CD 5 today :)


----------



## Cridge

siblingwishes - I had some freak dizzy spells at 6dpo and still felt "off" 7dpo. I had that my first pregnancy at about the same time. 8dpo I started getting the thick nasty cf that I had when I was pregnant... the kind that sticks to your undies. :sick: It hasn't increased a whole lot, so I'm not all that excited about it, but it's a good sign for me. And then this morning, 10dpo, my temp spiked. that could be a fluke, but all three of those things are making me think.... just not too hard. :winkwink:

MK - how many dpo are you? Plenty, I think. :haha: I think you should :test:

Chiles - I'm so excited for you! It sounds like your body is all ready to ovulate. On with the bfp!! I took copious notes of all my "symptoms" last cycle so I could remind myself that "symptoms" aren't reliable. It worked really well for me. This cycle I'm convinced I'm not pregnant and even with the couple of things that are really good signs for me, it's allowing me to keep my hopes low... which is good. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarpuff

Oo think I might be ovulating, either that or something might be about to explode out of me alien stylie. I'm hoping for ovulation :haha:


----------



## LolaM

sugarpuff said:


> Oo think I might be ovulating, either that or something might be about to explode out of me alien stylie. I'm hoping for ovulation :haha:

lets hope so :flasher:


----------



## MKHewson

Cridge said:


> siblingwishes - I had some freak dizzy spells at 6dpo and still felt "off" 7dpo. I had that my first pregnancy at about the same time. 8dpo I started getting the thick nasty cf that I had when I was pregnant... the kind that sticks to your undies. :sick: It hasn't increased a whole lot, so I'm not all that excited about it, but it's a good sign for me. And then this morning, 10dpo, my temp spiked. that could be a fluke, but all three of those things are making me think.... just not too hard. :winkwink:
> 
> MK - how many dpo are you? Plenty, I think. :haha: I think you should :test:
> 
> Chiles - I'm so excited for you! It sounds like your body is all ready to ovulate. On with the bfp!! I took copious notes of all my "symptoms" last cycle so I could remind myself that "symptoms" aren't reliable. It worked really well for me. This cycle I'm convinced I'm not pregnant and even with the couple of things that are really good signs for me, it's allowing me to keep my hopes low... which is good. :thumbup:

I am approx dpo 13 ish...so I will tomorrow morning, and will post asap LOL


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> I am approx dpo 13 ish...so I will tomorrow morning, and will post asap LOL

GL :thumbup:


----------



## MKHewson

So ladies...it was a










:bfp:



https://i44.tinypic.com/2u9ijgy.jpg


It was much darker in real life


----------



## MrsCompass

MKHewson said:


> So ladies...it was a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/2u9ijgy.jpg
> 
> 
> It was much darker in real life


WHOLLY!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS MK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOO SOOO HAPPY!!! You just made my morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :happydance: BIG BIG :hugs:


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> So ladies...it was a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/2u9ijgy.jpg
> 
> 
> It was much darker in real life
> 
> 
> WHOLLY!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS MK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SOO SOOO HAPPY!!! You just made my morning!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :happydance: BIG BIG :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks so much, I am not sure what to do with myself today LOL. Poor hubby doesn't know yet, he is sick, and is on cold meds after working last night. Fermara is a wonderful drug and I am confident you will get your BFP soon as well. I am cautiously optimistic.....lets see where the coming weeks give me. I can t help but think about my MC at 11.5 weeks...but I will not stress about it.


----------



## MrsCompass

Thank you, MK! Don't stress about it and don't think about your MC. You will have a healthy 9 months ahead. 

You just gave me hope and I'm excited for my current cycle again.


----------



## Chiles

Yay!!!! MK! Congrats! Wishing you a Happy and Healthy 9 months. Stick Vibes!!!!


----------



## Chiles

CD's as of Jan 23, 2012
Beaniekins ....................... ? (waiting)
Butterflysr........................42
Charisse28 ........................16
Chiles .............................22
Chook ............................ BFP January 2012
Cooch..............................36
Courtneycvt12...................26
Cridge ..............................32
Iwantmyturn.......................22
Jam...................................BFP January 2012
JChic.................................20
LolaM ...............................17
MK .................................. BFP
Mommyagain .................... 4
Mrscompass ...................... 8
MrsStinski...........................0 (waiting)
s08 .................................4
SDState............................39
Shareena ......................... 33
Sibling Wishes .................... 16
Sugarpuff ...........................16
Tiffany231..........................44???
Zadeebug............................? 
If its wrong update it and correct your CD! Congrats MK!!!! 3 BFP's and counting :)


----------



## siblingwishes

Mk - Congrats on your :bfp: yay!!!:happydance:
Wow, did you have any symptoms? OMG!!! I am so happy for you!:hugs:
Re: your m/c - does the doc have you on progesterone? If not, I would get your levels checkes ASAP and make sure you don't need to be on it!
Everything is going to be great! And in nine months you will have a beautiful:baby:!!!!
Now spread the :dust:
lol


----------



## siblingwishes

CD's as of Jan 23, 2012
Beaniekins ....................... ? (waiting)
Butterflysr........................42
Charisse28 ........................16
Chiles .............................22
Chook ............................ BFP January 2012
Cooch..............................36
Courtneycvt12...................26
Cridge ..............................32
Iwantmyturn.......................22
Jam...................................BFP January 2012
JChic.................................20
LolaM ...............................17
MK .................................. BFP January 2012
Mommyagain .................... 4
Mrscompass ...................... 8
MrsStinski...........................6
s08 .................................4
SDState............................39
Shareena ......................... 33
Sibling Wishes .................... 16
Sugarpuff ...........................16
Tiffany231..........................44???
Zadeebug............................? 
If its wrong update it and correct your CD! Congrats MK!!!! 3 BFP's and counting


----------



## Cridge

MK - :dance: Yay!!!! Congrats!!! Tell us everything - what have you been feeling lately?!


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> Mk - Congrats on your :bfp: yay!!!:happydance:
> Wow, did you have any symptoms? OMG!!! I am so happy for you!:hugs:
> Re: your m/c - does the doc have you on progesterone? If not, I would get your levels checkes ASAP and make sure you don't need to be on it!
> Everything is going to be great! And in nine months you will have a beautiful:baby:!!!!
> Now spread the :dust:
> lol

I have to say no real symptoms, only, 2 days ago I felt like little electrical sensations inside. I had no issues with progesterone, last pregnancy. Mine was a "normal" mc. I got to my fertility clinic tomorrow for BW, and then a secondary bw i think, then a viability US.


----------



## Cridge

MK - how has your cf been? Have you seen an increase? I had SO much with my last pregnancy that I feel like if I don't have that much again I'm out. That was really the only sign I had last time, so that's really the only thing I look for.


----------



## MKHewson

Cridge said:


> MK - how has your cf been? Have you seen an increase? I had SO much with my last pregnancy that I feel like if I don't have that much again I'm out. That was really the only sign I had last time, so that's really the only thing I look for.

Funny enough I noticed some last night, when I went to the washroom. I am here at work completely stunned by this...lol. I do have some cramps kinda, but my best friend from home,said that's just excitement LOL.


----------



## MrsCompass

Cridge/MK .. what is CF?

AFM - I went in for monitoring this morning and I have 1 follicle on each ovary measuring 0.9. About an hour ago, my Nurse called and my she said that my Doctor wants me to take another 5 (2.5mg) of Femara to get more follicles going. I'm liking the aggressive approach that my Doctor is taking. I think she's trying to go for superovulation with Femara :) lol!


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Cridge/MK .. what is CF?
> 
> AFM - I went in for monitoring this morning and I have 1 follicle on each ovary measuring 0.9. About an hour ago, my Nurse called and my she said that my Doctor wants me to take another 5 (2.5mg) of Femara to get more follicles going. I'm liking the aggressive approach that my Doctor is taking. I think she's trying to go for superovulation with Femara :) lol!

I interrupting CF as CM...or well one in the same LMAO.


----------



## sugarpuff

yay for more BFPs !!! :happydance: big congrats :D


CD's as of Jan 23, 2012
Beaniekins ....................... ? (waiting)
Butterflysr........................42
Charisse28 ........................16
Chiles .............................22
Chook ............................ BFP January 2012
Cooch..............................36
Courtneycvt12...................26
Cridge ..............................32
Iwantmyturn.......................22
Jam...................................BFP January 2012
JChic.................................20
LolaM ...............................17
MK .................................. BFP January 2012
Mommyagain .................... 4
Mrscompass ...................... 8
MrsStinski...........................6
s08 .................................4
SDState............................39
Shareena ......................... 33
Sibling Wishes .................... 16
Sugarpuff ...........................14
Tiffany231..........................44???
Zadeebug............................? 

i accidentally seemed to had missed a few days :)


----------



## MrsCompass

Are you ovulating soon, sugarpuff?


----------



## sugarpuff

MrsCompass said:


> Are you ovulating soon, sugarpuff?

yeah i ov'd yesterday - it was massively painful and i woke up absolutely roasting in the night so i am definite that it was yesterday. i wonder how long i'll manage to hold out till i break out the tests, i'm a chronic poas'er :blush:


----------



## zadeebug

sugarpuff said:


> yay for more BFPs !!! :happydance: big congrats :D
> 
> 
> CD's as of Jan 23, 2012
> Beaniekins ....................... ? (waiting)
> Butterflysr........................42
> Charisse28 ........................16
> Chiles .............................22
> Chook ............................ BFP January 2012
> Cooch..............................36
> Courtneycvt12...................26
> Cridge ..............................32
> Iwantmyturn.......................22
> Jam...................................BFP January 2012
> JChic.................................20
> LolaM ...............................17
> MK .................................. BFP January 2012
> Mommyagain .................... 4
> Mrscompass ...................... 8
> MrsStinski...........................6
> s08 .................................4
> SDState............................39
> Shareena ......................... 33
> Sibling Wishes .................... 16
> Sugarpuff ...........................14
> Tiffany231..........................44???
> Zadeebug............................?
> 
> i accidentally seemed to had missed a few days :)

I am cycle day 2


----------



## siblingwishes

CD's as of Jan 23, 2012
Beaniekins ....................... ? (waiting)
Butterflysr........................42
Charisse28 ........................16
Chiles .............................22
Chook ............................ BFP January 2012
Cooch..............................36
Courtneycvt12...................26
Cridge ..............................32
Iwantmyturn.......................22
Jam...................................BFP January 2012
JChic.................................20
LolaM ...............................17
MK .................................. BFP January 2012
Mommyagain .................... 4
Mrscompass ...................... 8
MrsStinski...........................6
s08 .................................4
SDState............................39
Shareena ......................... 33
Sibling Wishes .................... 16
Sugarpuff ...........................14
Tiffany231..........................44???
Zadeebug............................2


----------



## Cridge

MrsCompass said:


> Cridge/MK .. what is CF?

Yes - Cervical Fluid. Most people call it CM - cervical mucous - but years ago I decided I don't like the sound of that, so I call it cervical fluid. When I'm typing my shortcuts, that's just what I say in my head and it comes out "cf". I hate to confuse people, but it's pretty automatic. Sorry!

So am I getting it right that you're taking 10 days of femara? I'm so glad your doc upped your dosage mid cycle - I think some docs are afraid of doing that and they just give up. So :thumbup: for your doc!


----------



## Chook

Congratulations mk! I'm so happy for you. Wishing you a fantastic 9 months xox


----------



## s08

Congrats MK! Its nice to see some bfp's here...gives us all hope!


----------



## MKHewson

Cridge said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> Cridge/MK .. what is CF?
> 
> Yes - Cervical Fluid. Most people call it CM - cervical mucous - but years ago I decided I don't like the sound of that, so I call it cervical fluid. When I'm typing my shortcuts, that's just what I say in my head and it comes out "cf". I hate to confuse people, but it's pretty automatic. Sorry!
> 
> So am I getting it right that you're taking 10 days of femara? I'm so glad your doc upped your dosage mid cycle - I think some docs are afraid of doing that and they just give up. So :thumbup: for your doc!Click to expand...

I was on 7.5 mg day 4-8 with 1500mg of metformin, which I stop taking as of today woohoo LOL.


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> So ladies...it was a
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> https://i44.tinypic.com/2u9ijgy.jpg
> 
> 
> It was much darker in real life



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!:hugs::yipee::headspin::bunny:\\:D/=D&gt;


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

YAY MK!!!!!!! Im so excited for you!!!!!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Cridge said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> Cridge/MK .. what is CF?
> 
> Yes - Cervical Fluid. Most people call it CM - cervical mucous - but years ago I decided I don't like the sound of that, so I call it cervical fluid. When I'm typing my shortcuts, that's just what I say in my head and it comes out "cf". I hate to confuse people, but it's pretty automatic. Sorry!
> 
> So am I getting it right that you're taking 10 days of femara? I'm so glad your doc upped your dosage mid cycle - I think some docs are afraid of doing that and they just give up. So :thumbup: for your doc!Click to expand...

I have to laugh, Cridge ... I hate the work "mucous". LOL! Good call on the CF :thumbup:

Yes, I am now taking 10 day of femara. I LOVE my Doc. Everytime I see her, she makes me feel like I'm her only patient. 

Cridge, do you think by taking 10 days of femara, it's going to make me grow more follicles and release more eggs OR make me ovulate sooner? Or both?


----------



## zadeebug

When is a good time of day to do opks?


----------



## zadeebug

Also how to I put a ticker on here. Obviously I did it wrong.


----------



## s08

I have yet another question. I had my baseline/antral follicle count ultrasound on Saturday (cd 2). The dr found 4 follies on the right and 10 on the left. She also found a cyst on my right ovary, which she suspected might be the reason I only had 4 this cycle. She wasn't worried and instructed me to begin the femara and bravelle (fsh) as planned, and said the cyst will probably just go away on its own. My first femara cycle I had 6 follies on each side on cd 3. How does this compare to others? Thoughts about the cyst? Thanks!


----------



## Cridge

mrscompass - this cycle I took 5 days of 10mg and on cd12 wasn't responding at all. So on cd12 and 13 I took more femara and ended up ovulating a week later. 

Femara turns off your body's production of estrogen, which makes your brain go "hmmm.. need to produce more FSH". The FSH stimulates the follies, which produce the estrogen. 

SO, in answer to your question... I guess depending on how much FSH it takes for your follies to mature, it could make you ovulate either sooner, produce more follies or just ovulate at all. :wacko: :haha:

S08 - I would think fewer follies/cysts on CD2/3 is what you're looking for. At that point, I don't know that any would be good, but I have classic pcos ovaries so I always have a ton of little follies. Maybe by cd2 the follies are already starting to show up on u/s...??? :shrug:


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks Cridge - thanks for explaining that. I'm embarrassed that I didn't even know that that's how femara worked. My Doc said, "this is going to make you ovulate." And I say, "GIMME NOW THEN!" .. LOL 

S08: I was diagnosed with PCOS but luckily I haven't had a cyst. But in regards to the number of follies... on CD3, I was told I have 10+ on each side and I currently have 1 dominant on each side. But I'm always worried about producing soooo many follicles that won't even mature. I want to save them and don't want to run out of supply.


----------



## LolaM

s08 said:


> I have yet another question. I had my baseline/antral follicle count ultrasound on Saturday (cd 2). The dr found 4 follies on the right and 10 on the left. She also found a cyst on my right ovary, which she suspected might be the reason I only had 4 this cycle. She wasn't worried and instructed me to begin the femara and bravelle (fsh) as planned, and said the cyst will probably just go away on its own. My first femara cycle I had 6 follies on each side on cd 3. How does this compare to others? Thoughts about the cyst? Thanks!


I had 3 on the left and 2 on the right, but because of what my dr calls my "difficult anatomy" (i have a didelphic uterus) he stopped looking, that was good enough for him!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hi ladies! 

First off, CONGRATS on you BFP MK!!! So happy for you! I'll keep praying for your sticky bean!!

As for me, I'm a bit nervous for tomorrow...I go in for my blood test to confirm if I've ovulated or not...so I've been praying for good news this whole last week! ....I believe if I in fact did ovulate, then I will do my HPT on 1/30 or somewhere around there. I'm around 5-6DPO right now, at least I think. LoL. Does that seem right? 

Anyway, just a quick update! * baby dust to you all! *


----------



## Shareena

Congratz MK:) Wish you a Happy and Healthy nine months!!!

Good luck Trina. I am glad that your doctor decided to up your dosage rather that waiting longer. 

Cridge - I really pray that you will get your BFP this cycle too!! Fx'd for you.

Good luck to everyone waiting to ovulate and waiting to test!!!

AFM: I went in for my Bhcg and it was negative. Now I am waiting for AF to start so I can start my new cycle with letrozole and gonal-f. I have been getting AF late so I am expecting Af around Saturday so lets see.


----------



## zadeebug

When I was on clomid I developed cysts almost everytime even though i never ovulated with it. Has anyone done clomid and had cysts. I just hope I don't get any with femara. I feel like I take 2 steps forward 1 step back.


----------



## LolaM

Shareena said:


> Congratz MK:) Wish you a Happy and Healthy nine months!!!
> 
> Good luck Trina. I am glad that your doctor decided to up your dosage rather that waiting longer.
> 
> Cridge - I really pray that you will get your BFP this cycle too!! Fx'd for you.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting to ovulate and waiting to test!!!
> 
> AFM: I went in for my Bhcg and it was negative. Now I am waiting for AF to start so I can start my new cycle with letrozole and gonal-f. I have been getting AF late so I am expecting Af around Saturday so lets see.


what is Bhcg? Didnt I tell you ladies...Im in the room now, so everyone else can get there BFPs!! :haha: :dohh: :shrug:


----------



## zadeebug

LolaM said:


> Shareena said:
> 
> 
> Congratz MK:) Wish you a Happy and Healthy nine months!!!
> 
> Good luck Trina. I am glad that your doctor decided to up your dosage rather that waiting longer.
> 
> Cridge - I really pray that you will get your BFP this cycle too!! Fx'd for you.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting to ovulate and waiting to test!!!
> 
> AFM: I went in for my Bhcg and it was negative. Now I am waiting for AF to start so I can start my new cycle with letrozole and gonal-f. I have been getting AF late so I am expecting Af around Saturday so lets see.
> 
> 
> what is Bhcg? Didnt I tell you ladies...Im in the room now, so everyone else can get there BFPs!! :haha: :dohh: :shrug:Click to expand...

 I believe it is the blood pregnancy test?


----------



## MKHewson

So now that the day has past I am here in bed feeling little cramps...and the task of getting through 12 week s, oh my let this be my sticky bean. Thanks ladies for all the well wishes, please if you pray say one for me would ya.


----------



## Chiles

LolaM said:


> Shareena said:
> 
> 
> Congratz MK:) Wish you a Happy and Healthy nine months!!!
> 
> Good luck Trina. I am glad that your doctor decided to up your dosage rather that waiting longer.
> 
> Cridge - I really pray that you will get your BFP this cycle too!! Fx'd for you.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting to ovulate and waiting to test!!!
> 
> AFM: I went in for my Bhcg and it was negative. Now I am waiting for AF to start so I can start my new cycle with letrozole and gonal-f. I have been getting AF late so I am expecting Af around Saturday so lets see.
> 
> 
> what is Bhcg? Didnt I tell you ladies...Im in the room now, so everyone else can get there BFPs!! :haha: :dohh: :shrug:Click to expand...


Beta hcg test-Blood test to see where your HCG is at/ Blood draw to test for pregnancy. They usually will do several to make sure its doubling in early pregnancy


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shareena said:
> 
> 
> Congratz MK:) Wish you a Happy and Healthy nine months!!!
> 
> Good luck Trina. I am glad that your doctor decided to up your dosage rather that waiting longer.
> 
> Cridge - I really pray that you will get your BFP this cycle too!! Fx'd for you.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting to ovulate and waiting to test!!!
> 
> AFM: I went in for my Bhcg and it was negative. Now I am waiting for AF to start so I can start my new cycle with letrozole and gonal-f. I have been getting AF late so I am expecting Af around Saturday so lets see.
> 
> 
> what is Bhcg? Didnt I tell you ladies...Im in the room now, so everyone else can get there BFPs!! :haha: :dohh: :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beta hcg test-Blood test to see where your HCG is at/ Blood draw to test for pregnancy. They usually will do several to make sure its doubling in early pregnancyClick to expand...

Thanks guys. Im in a pissy mood and I have a district evaluation today AND recess duty and it poured all night--ihope the playground is flooded and i dont have to go out side-i cant even have my hot chocolate today--dammit!:dohh:


----------



## MKHewson

LolaM said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shareena said:
> 
> 
> Congratz MK:) Wish you a Happy and Healthy nine months!!!
> 
> Good luck Trina. I am glad that your doctor decided to up your dosage rather that waiting longer.
> 
> Cridge - I really pray that you will get your BFP this cycle too!! Fx'd for you.
> 
> Good luck to everyone waiting to ovulate and waiting to test!!!
> 
> AFM: I went in for my Bhcg and it was negative. Now I am waiting for AF to start so I can start my new cycle with letrozole and gonal-f. I have been getting AF late so I am expecting Af around Saturday so lets see.
> 
> 
> what is Bhcg? Didnt I tell you ladies...Im in the room now, so everyone else can get there BFPs!! :haha: :dohh: :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beta hcg test-Blood test to see where your HCG is at/ Blood draw to test for pregnancy. They usually will do several to make sure its doubling in early pregnancyClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks guys. Im in a pissy mood and I have a district evaluation today AND recess duty and it poured all night--ihope the playground is flooded and i dont have to go out side-i cant even have my hot chocolate today--dammit!:dohh:Click to expand...


I think you should vote to stay inside LOL. We have gloomy weather here today as well.


----------



## Cridge

Shareena - you and I will be cycle buddies next cycle! BFN for me this morning so af should find me Sunday. On to gonal-f! :)


----------



## siblingwishes

MKHewson said:


> So now that the day has past I am here in bed feeling little cramps...and the task of getting through 12 week s, oh my let this be my sticky bean. Thanks ladies for all the well wishes, please if you pray say one for me would ya.

MK - I will say a prayer for you! I have had 4 losses now, and I know how nerve racking the first little while can be. As for the cramps - totally normal! How did DH react? Wishing you all the stickiness in the world!


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> So now that the day has past I am here in bed feeling little cramps...and the task of getting through 12 week s, oh my let this be my sticky bean. Thanks ladies for all the well wishes, please if you pray say one for me would ya.
> 
> MK - I will say a prayer for you! I have had 4 losses now, and I know how nerve racking the first little while can be. As for the cramps - totally normal! How did DH react? Wishing you all the stickiness in the world!Click to expand...

OMG it was so cute, so he was asleep when I found out in the AM, so I had to wait until I came home ( he works nights so sleeps all day). hehe so when i woke him I said, well you did it again you know...and he was like what...I said you got me pregnant again. Thanks for your supportive words, I truly need it...


----------



## MKHewson

So it was blood confirmed today, I have to go back Thursday to check levels, then schedule US.:cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Chiles

YAYYYYY!!!! Sticky Vibes!!!!!


----------



## zadeebug

MKHewson said:


> So it was blood confirmed today, I have to go back Thursday to check levels, then schedule US.:cloud9::cloud9:

Congrats:happydance: I am hoping we will all get our BFPs soon!

I have a question. This will be my first time using opks what if I never get a positive? Does that mean I didn't ovulate? Then how would I know when to move on to the next cycle?


----------



## siblingwishes

zadeebug said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> So it was blood confirmed today, I have to go back Thursday to check levels, then schedule US.:cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> Congrats:happydance: I am hoping we will all get our BFPs soon!
> 
> I have a question. This will be my first time using opks what if I never get a positive? Does that mean I didn't ovulate? Then how would I know when to move on to the next cycle?Click to expand...

The thing with OPK's is that you can start to test at like CD8 or 10, and maybe not get a positive until CD20 - or not get a positive at all, but maybe you still ovulated? It really is a crazy thing for some ladies. I am lucky - I always get a definite positive on the OPK a couple of days prior to O - but Femara can weaken the line as well...
Are you being monitored at all?


----------



## Cridge

zadeebug - the best way to know if you've ovulated is by tracking your temp. Opk's are (sometimes) good to know if you're about to ovulate, but whether or not you get a + doesn't necessarily mean you'll ovulate. I have NOT gotten a + on my last 2 cycles, but definitely have ovulated. Opk's can be helpful, but they can also make you crazy. :wacko: :)


----------



## MrsCompass

@MK - That's soooo great!!! Keep us in the loop :)

@Zadee - I agree with Cridge. The best way is to know if you've ovulated is to track your temperature. I've only used OPK's with the lines and I always have a hard time reading them. I haven't tried the expensive ones that spells out "positive" or "negative" but I refuse to buy them because I don't fully trust OPK's. 

@cindy (siblingwishes) - I didn't know that femara can weaken the lines! Interesting .. THANKS!!! Btw, how are you feeling?


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Congratulations MK! Sticky vibes!!!


----------



## zadeebug

Siblingwishes- I am not being monitored I have been in the past. While I was on clomid I just had a day 21 blood draw to see if I ovulated (never did). I had one cycle with gonal-f and clomid which I had 1 egg and had a cycle day 12 us followed by a trigger. I had to take time to get a lap done where they found and treated endometriosis. They also checked my tubes and they were perfectly fine. This is my first cycle since and we are just trying to be more cost efficient this time by being unmonitored its also my first time using femara.

Cridge-I have never charted temps. I would like to but I have no idea where to begin.

Also has anyone else heard of or have a "soft" uterus? It usually is found along with endometriosis. My Dr. Said I did but didn't really elaborate?


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> @MK - That's soooo great!!! Keep us in the loop :)
> 
> @Zadee - I agree with Cridge. The best way is to know if you've ovulated is to track your temperature. I've only used OPK's with the lines and I always have a hard time reading them. I haven't tried the expensive ones that spells out "positive" or "negative" but I refuse to buy them because I don't fully trust OPK's.
> 
> @cindy (siblingwishes) - I didn't know that femara can weaken the lines! Interesting .. THANKS!!! Btw, how are you feeling?


I dont buy the expensive ones because I'm cheap and poor. I do both temp and OPKS because i was always getting + on my opk but not getting preg so dr told me to start temping and bring him the chart--he is always pleased. 

But can i tell you guys something gross??? Hubs and i :sex:tonight and all the:spermy: stayed in, the last time we BD it felt like everything ran back out-EVERYTHING. This time, nothing came out, i guiess i dont understand why this is happening because it hsould have stayed in last time because it was my fertile period and now i am past my fertile period. The last time i had my hips elevated for 30 minutes, this time, i didnt elevate....:shrug:


----------



## Cridge

zadeebug - go to fertilityfriend.com - they have a tutorial that will walk you through how to temp and all you need to know. you can even track right on the website. GL!

lola - :shrug: I notice that too sometimes but I'm not sure why it happens.


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> zadeebug - go to fertilityfriend.com - they have a tutorial that will walk you through how to temp and all you need to know. you can even track right on the website. GL!
> 
> lola - :shrug: I notice that too sometimes but I'm not sure why it happens.


ok...so im not a total defect there, good to know!And my ticker is wrong, im actually 5 DPO, since i O'd on CD 13 this month im just too lazy to go back and changed it.


----------



## Chook

Just letting you guys know that I lost this pregnancy. Good luck to you all and I'm sure I will be back using fermara in a few months. I lost one in august as well so we need a break. Best of luck again to you girls xox


----------



## Cridge

Chook - I'm so so sorry! :hugs: 

:hug:


----------



## siblingwishes

Chook - I am so so sorry to hear that. Hopefully your FS can get to the root of the problem and alter your protocol to give you a sticky bean! We are here for you if you need us!:hugs:


----------



## LolaM

:hugs:


----------



## MKHewson

Oh chook I am so sorry to hear that, take time for yourself....Ill be thinking about u.


----------



## MrsCompass

Chook - So sorry for your loss. I hope you feel better soon and hope your husband is okay, too.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hi ladies..

Chook - So sorry for your loss, hang in there :hugs:



I went in for my blood work yesterday and STILL have yet to get a call! It said on my lab paper that they were supposed to fax over results same day as draw..so I was assuming my RE would call me by end of day yesterday, but NOPE. Blah! I may go ahead and just call if I don't hear from them sooner than later, I really wanna find out TODAY! Did I ovulate? God I hope so!

"sypmtoms" in this TWW ...(think I'm 8DPO now)
1/22 (CD21) fatigue, sensitive nipples and sore under my Right armpit, and just a feeling of heaviness..
1/23 (CD22) Just fatigue
1/24 (CD23) Pressure "down there", stomach feels like its been stretched, (TMI) feel like CM but nothing ever on undies, light cramping on and off on both sides of abdomen, increased appetite all day, nipples slighty sensitive, kind of bloated 
1/25 TODAY ...so far I've just been hungry! I just want to eat! And still feeling that CM feeling, but not as much..so who knows what's going on!

I finally did buy a BBT thermometer..took my temp on 1/24 and it was 97.8 and this morning it was 98.4...I know I'm only supposed to start on CD 1, but thought I'd work on getting the hang of it. LoL.

Maybe all of these symptoms mean AF is coming?? If it came on it's own, that would be a progession too, so I guess I'll just have to wait and see...OH the waiting, I JUST HATE IT! LoL.

Anyway, just a little one of my "journal" updates. :)

Baby dust to all!:hugs:


----------



## Chook

Thank you. I have antinuclear antibodies which prevent normal implantation. I was told if I caught it quick enough and started clexane injections in my belly daily and progesterone supplements it may all work out ok. I think we are going to stop trying for a while and do iui when we are ready again. They will give me the injections before hand then. I hope this hasn't stressed you mk! As you can see mine is a unique case and I never really had much of a chance. Everything is going to work out fine for you!!! Thanks again xox


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> Thank you. I have antinuclear antibodies which prevent normal implantation. I was told if I caught it quick enough and started clexane injections in my belly daily and progesterone supplements it may all work out ok. I think we are going to stop trying for a while and do iui when we are ready again. They will give me the injections before hand then. I hope this hasn't stressed you mk! As you can see mine is a unique case and I never really had much of a chance. Everything is going to work out fine for you!!! Thanks again xox

Oh my darling girl you haven't stressed me, but that you so much for thinking about me. I have done enough of that to myself, I will feel little better tomorrow when we repeat the beta test, if I know its raising I will settle down with my worry. What will be will be...


----------



## Chiles

Sorry about your m/c Chook

My RE put me on predisone before ovulatiion and after ovulation to lower my immune system to help implantation. I looked up online that the immune system will attack the zygote since 50% is from daddy genetics. Etc. Wishing you the best


----------



## Shareena

I am so sorry for your loss Chook :( . I pray you will heal soon.

AFM: Well, AF found me today so I am CD1 which I am glad because now I can get ready for the IUI.


----------



## Chook

Thank you for that information chiles! I will certaintly look into it xox


----------



## LolaM

The last few nights, I have drifted off to sleep with one vision...my husband holding a baby and talking to it in our living room. i know he will be a wonderful father but ive never really ENVISIONED him with a child. 

Now I have to somehow get motivated to do a 4-6 page paper that I could not POSSIBLY care less about :comp:


----------



## courtneycvt12

so i'm scheduled for a blood preg test on monday....but i'm dying to test!! i had a trigger shot of 10,000 units on friday 13th and should have ovulated on sunday the 15th...so ladies, do you think a urine test would give an accurate result or should i just be patient?


----------



## LolaM

courtneycvt12 said:


> so i'm scheduled for a blood preg test on monday....but i'm dying to test!! i had a trigger shot of 10,000 units on friday 13th and should have ovulated on sunday the 15th...so ladies, do you think a urine test would give an accurate result or should i just be patient?


My thought is that you might want to give it a few more days...are you having symptoms?


----------



## courtneycvt12

LolaM said:


> courtneycvt12 said:
> 
> 
> so i'm scheduled for a blood preg test on monday....but i'm dying to test!! i had a trigger shot of 10,000 units on friday 13th and should have ovulated on sunday the 15th...so ladies, do you think a urine test would give an accurate result or should i just be patient?
> 
> 
> My thought is that you might want to give it a few more days...are you having symptoms?Click to expand...

not really, i dont even feel like AF is coming. i should start on sunday or monday and usually i can tell i'm going to start but i got nothing...that's probably not a good thing huh?


----------



## LolaM

courtneycvt12 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> courtneycvt12 said:
> 
> 
> so i'm scheduled for a blood preg test on monday....but i'm dying to test!! i had a trigger shot of 10,000 units on friday 13th and should have ovulated on sunday the 15th...so ladies, do you think a urine test would give an accurate result or should i just be patient?
> 
> 
> My thought is that you might want to give it a few more days...are you having symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> not really, i dont even feel like AF is coming. i should start on sunday or monday and usually i can tell i'm going to start but i got nothing...that's probably not a good thing huh?Click to expand...


preg symptoms dont usualy start until 4-6 weeks, so it doesnt really mean anything. I think that you should wait until 14 or 15 DPO before you do any testing. 
I felt a little PMSy today--or was that just the Sunday drivers that dont know what that skinny pedal on the right is for? I also seem to be having mild cramps on both sides, especially if i lay on one side or the other for too long.


----------



## MKHewson

So I get my 2nd beta test tomorrow, but let me tell you my boobs hurt all ready....lol. Then I made my fav snack popcorn.....and made me feel yucky. I prayer for every pregger symptom...I just like the acknowledgement of it LOL


----------



## Chiles

Chook said:


> Thank you for that information chiles! I will certaintly look into it xox

You are welcome! I am still taking the predisone as well. And I see I have 6 refills so idk how this is going to go. But I want to say that we will still be cheering you on. Take your time and we will see you when you return.


----------



## Chiles

courtneycvt12 said:


> so i'm scheduled for a blood preg test on monday....but i'm dying to test!! i had a trigger shot of 10,000 units on friday 13th and should have ovulated on sunday the 15th...so ladies, do you think a urine test would give an accurate result or should i just be patient?

The trigger should be gone by now. But I will try and wait it out if you can. Blood test are more accurate :)


----------



## drsquid

started femara today. he has me doing day 2-6.. seems like many other people are day 3-7.. anyone else day 2? this is onoly my 2nd cycle.. did unmedicated iui last month. fingers crossed


----------



## IwantMyTurn

drsquid said:


> started femara today. he has me doing day 2-6.. seems like many other people are day 3-7.. anyone else day 2? this is onoly my 2nd cycle.. did unmedicated iui last month. fingers crossed

Hey there drsquid :)

I just did my first cycle of fermara and now in my TWW. I actually started mine at a really awkward time (to me anyway)..on CD11...but he had me count it as CD3...so...I think it just depends on your individual situation. He checked me 3 days after I started AF from provera, and he wasn't happy with what he seen with u/s, so he had me wait to start the femera and had me do an HSG...so then later that same day, the RE office called and gave me the go ahead to start then. 

Good luck!


----------



## drsquid

thanks. hrm ive also just read stuff saying that they ovulate early from it (id read this thread but.. 85 pages is just too much). last cycle was us cd12 trigger cd14 and iui on day 16 in the am


----------



## sugarpuff

drsquid said:


> started femara today. he has me doing day 2-6.. seems like many other people are day 3-7.. anyone else day 2? this is onoly my 2nd cycle.. did unmedicated iui last month. fingers crossed

I'm cd2-6 too, from what I can gather, it's best to take it earlier than they normally recommend for clomid, can't remember the reason why though


----------



## MrsCompass

Quick question, Chiles ... Did you release both eggs?


----------



## Chiles

MrsCompass said:


> Quick question, Chiles ... Did you release both eggs?

I am guessing so. I did not have an u/s to confirm. I get my progesterone test monday. 8dpo, but I am relying on my dominant one.


----------



## MKHewson

Hey ladies, my HCG is now at 225, my Dr was really happy with the levels. I go back for the US on February 13th. I am excited...


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks Chiles!

@MK: Yay!!! Let us know your beta number .... 

@Courtney: I do think the trigger shot is now out of your system, too. :test: lol! I'm excited for you! Then again, Monday is only a few days away .. like Chiles said, it is more accurate. 

@drsquid: goodluck with femara! this is my third cycle on it. The first 2 were timed intercourse but this cycle we're adding IUI. I was advised to take them from CD3-7, but my doctor added 5 more pills, so I'm taking them CD3-12 at 2.5mg. 

My update: I went in for follicle monitoring this morning and I have 3 dominant follicles on the right side, measuring 12, 11 and 11. The right side, I just have 1 measuring at 10. The Doctor said, the size is completely normal and because I still have 2 more pills left, this cycle may be longer. Anyway ... I just wonder if all of those follicles will be releasing? :shrug:


----------



## jchic

If all those follicles release, you will be in for QUITE the surprise! Can you imagine?!


----------



## Chiles

MrsCompass said:


> Thanks Chiles!
> 
> @MK: Yay!!! Let us know your beta number ....
> 
> @Courtney: I do think the trigger shot is now out of your system, too. :test: lol! I'm excited for you! Then again, Monday is only a few days away .. like Chiles said, it is more accurate.
> 
> @drsquid: goodluck with femara! this is my third cycle on it. The first 2 were timed intercourse but this cycle we're adding IUI. I was advised to take them from CD3-7, but my doctor added 5 more pills, so I'm taking them CD3-12 at 2.5mg.
> 
> My update: I went in for follicle monitoring this morning and I have 3 dominant follicles on the right side, measuring 12, 11 and 11. The right side, I just have 1 measuring at 10. The Doctor said, the size is completely normal and because I still have 2 more pills left, this cycle may be longer. Anyway ... I just wonder if all of those follicles will be releasing? :shrug:

There is a chance that they all won't mature. Its still early in the game. And even if they all release, Its more and likely all won't fertilize. It does increase your chances of getting a :bfp:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hi ladies, just dropping in to see how everyone is doing! 

AFM, I have my 12 day scan on Sunday, Im pretty excited. Ive noticed some extra CM the past couple of days...not sure if that means anything at all. Im REALLY hoping that Femara has worked for me and that Im gonna ov this month.


----------



## courtneycvt12

well i tested, it was negative....guess i'll have to have another round of this nonsense...:(


----------



## Cridge

:hugs: courtney! I know exactly how you feel today. I'm having a bit of a rough day too... waiting for af to find me on Sunday.


----------



## siblingwishes

MKHewson said:


> Hey ladies, my HCG is now at 225, my Dr was really happy with the levels. I go back for the US on February 13th. I am excited...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Chiles

MKHewson said:


> Hey ladies, my HCG is now at 225, my Dr was really happy with the levels. I go back for the US on February 13th. I am excited...

So happy for you lady!!!! Loving your new ticker!!!!!! Tons of Baby Dust!!!!! Sticky Vibes baby!!!!!! :dust:


----------



## LolaM

I have not been feeling so great today. I woke up late, for one. I have been having cramping all day. Not sure if its Metformin, AF or GAS! either way, its just awful. I hope im not getting sick, there is a bug going around my school and i have had alot of sick kiddos in my room this week. I thought i was losing my mind, i kept smelling trash, turns out, its the trees in the quad...eeewwww. I am going to go to yoga tonight and try not to empty the room! :cold::sick: 

YAY! MK! :dance::yipee::hugs2:

OOOOOOOOOOOOOMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM


----------



## Shareena

MK- Wow, thats fantastic beta for this early. 

AFM: I am surprised AF found me earlier than i expected but glad it did. I have my cd3 u/s and b/w tomorrow then will start letrozole. I am looking forward to this cycle and praying this will be it.


----------



## MKHewson

Evening ladies, First of all thanks so much for your kinds words of support. Also thanks for letting me stick around, I want to be a part of you BFP as you all were with mine. I am hopeful you all follow suit quickly, but I can all to relate in the trying times. So I ever bother you pls tell me. Hheheh I couldn't resist the ticker....hehe The last couple days were so nerve wrecking as I was having cramps, but getting the small confirmation that even though there was cramping things were still happening. So it was a good reality check that not everything means a possible MC. So now I wait for the viability scan next...and just take the next few weeks easy.


----------



## Charisse28

Hi ladies,

I am a little behind with keeping up with everyone, but congrats to all the bfps and ~hugs~ to all that got the unwanted visit from AF. I am 4dpo and don't know how im going to make it through this TWW with my sanity.lol


----------



## Chiles

@MK I am glad you are sticking around so we wont have to go chasing you down. Lol. 

@charisse- Me and you will be testing around the same date I think FEB 3?

AFM: still in the TWW of course. I am anxious, sooooo anxious. I am not going to symptom spot. Each day in the TWW is overwelming. I am just ecastic to be here. I get P4 test done Monday. Anyone else getting there P4 done 7dpo?


----------



## beaniekins

siblingwishes said:


> Okay, it's been a while so here is first stab - if your day is wrong, please copy and paste into a new post, corrected! And feel free to help keep this list bumped and up to date!!!
> 
> CD's as of Jan 22, 2012
> Beaniekins ....................... ? (waiting)
> Butterflysr........................41
> Charisse28 ........................15
> Chiles .............................21
> Chook ............................ BFP January 2012
> Cooch..............................35
> Courtneycvt12...................25
> Cridge ..............................31
> Iwantmyturn.......................21
> Jam...................................BFP January 2012
> JChic.................................19
> LolaM ...............................16
> MK .................................. 33
> Mommyagain .................... 3
> Mrscompass ...................... 7
> MrsStinski...........................0 (waiting)
> s08 .................................3
> SDState............................38
> Shareena ......................... 32
> Sibling Wishes .................... 15
> Sugarpuff ...........................13
> Tiffany231..........................43???
> Zadeebug............................?
> 
> :dust:

Hello! I'm on CD 1 today. I'm excited to be moving on since last cycle was anovulatory.

Congratulations MK! I'm excited for you!:baby:


----------



## Charisse28

Chiles said:


> @MK I am glad you are sticking around so we wont have to go chasing you down. Lol.
> 
> @charisse- Me and you will be testing around the same date I think FEB 3?
> 
> AFM: still in the TWW of course. I am anxious, sooooo anxious. I am not going to symptom spot. Each day in the TWW is overwelming. I am just ecastic to be here. I get P4 test done Monday. Anyone else getting there P4 done 7dpo?

Hi Chiles! Yes I plan to test on FEB. 2nd since I didn't get a trigger this cycle and O'd on my own. I can't wait!


----------



## Chiles

CD's as of Jan 26, 2012
Beaniekins ........................ 1
Butterflysr ........................45
Charisse28 ........................19
Chiles ..............................25
Chook ............................. On A Break
Cooch...............................39
Courtneycvt12 ...................29
Cridge ..............................35
Iwantmyturn.......................25
Jam..................................:bfp: Jan 2012
JChic.................................23
LolaM ...............................20
MK .................................. :bfp: Jan 2012
Mommyagain ...................... 7
Mrscompass .......................11
MrsStinski............................0 (waiting)
s08 ....................................7
SDState..............................42
Shareena ............................36
Sibling Wishes ......................19
Sugarpuff ............................17
Tiffany231............................47???
Zadeebug.............................? 

Please let me know if it is incorrect


----------



## zadeebug

I am on my 3rd dose of femara 5mg. And so far I have had headaches and bodyaches? I also feel like there is some construction going on down there little twinges and such. Overall I feel hopeful. Anyone else? What were some side effects you experienced?


----------



## zadeebug

Chiles said:


> CD's as of Jan 26, 2012
> Beaniekins ........................ 1
> Butterflysr ........................45
> Charisse28 ........................19
> Chiles ..............................25
> Chook ............................. On A Break
> Cooch...............................39
> Courtneycvt12 ...................29
> Cridge ..............................35
> Iwantmyturn.......................25
> Jam..................................:bfp: Jan 2012
> JChic.................................23
> LolaM ...............................20
> MK .................................. :bfp: Jan 2012
> Mommyagain ...................... 7
> Mrscompass .......................11
> MrsStinski............................0 (waiting)
> s08 ....................................7
> SDState..............................42
> Shareena ............................36
> Sibling Wishes ......................19
> Sugarpuff ............................17
> Tiffany231............................47???
> Zadeebug.............................?
> 
> Please let me know if it is incorrect

I am cycle day 5 :)


----------



## MrsCompass

jchic said:


> If all those follicles release, you will be in for QUITE the surprise! Can you imagine?!

Hahaha!! I can't imagine. But I'll take 1 or 2 or 3 or even 4. 
The nurse said we might find more on Saturday since I'm still on femara. I just took my second last pill tonight.


----------



## MrsCompass

*** Feel free to copy and paste to update your Cycle day ***

CD's as of Jan 26, 2012
Beaniekins ........................ 1
Butterflysr ........................45
Charisse28 ........................19
Chiles ..............................25
Chook ............................. On A Break
Cooch...............................39
Courtneycvt12 ...................29
Cridge ..............................35
Iwantmyturn.......................25
Jam.................................. Jan 2012
JChic.................................23
LolaM ...............................20
MK .................................. Jan 2012
Mommyagain ...................... 7
Mrscompass .......................11
MrsStinski............................0 (waiting)
s08 ....................................7
SDState..............................42
Shareena ............................36
Sibling Wishes ......................19
Sugarpuff ............................17
Tiffany231............................47???
Zadeebug.............................5


----------



## Chiles

CD's as of Jan 27, 2012
Beaniekins ........................ 2
Butterflysr ........................46
Charisse28 ........................20
Chiles ..............................26
Chook ............................. On A Break
Cooch...............................40
Courtneycvt12 ...................30
Cridge ..............................36
Drsquid ..............................3
Iwantmyturn.......................26
Jam.................................. :bfp:Jan 2012
JChic.................................24
LolaM ...............................21
MK .................................. :bfp:Jan 2012
Mommyagain ...................... 8
Mrscompass .......................12
MrsStinski............................0 (waiting)
s08 ....................................8
SDState..............................43
Shareena ............................37
Sibling Wishes ......................20
Sugarpuff ............................18
Tiffany231............................48???
Zadeebug.............................6
Please let me know if it is incorrect


----------



## drsquid

im cycle day 3


----------



## Chiles

I just added you drsquid. 

I also updated everyone day As for Jan 27, 2012


----------



## LolaM

I have to tell you about my wacky dream last night. I dreamt that I had taken a giant pregnancy test, it was so big it was on the floor in my living room:shrug: I kept looking at it and it finally gave me 2 lines, who knows how long i had been staring at that thing and i was like "oh, 2 lines. Im pregnant." THEN my aide comes over and says "no, 2 lines means NOT pregnant" :pop: :dohh:


----------



## jchic

I am so nervous to test next week...I am praying so hard that this is the month that we are blessed with our BFP. I cant see another negative, I really just cant. I am 9DPO today and AF is due Tuesday so I am thinking of testing Wednesday IF she doesnt show? Thoughts?


----------



## drsquid

jchic- fingers crossed. i had a dream my last tww that my boobs turned blue and that was how i knew i was pregnant.


----------



## Shareena

I had my baseline u/s and b/w and got all clear to start letrozole from today. By the way I am on CD3 not cd37. I will be going back on Wednesday to get U/S and then start Gonal-f from there. I am just worried about how much I will need. I know I only had one follie with letrozole and my RE wants to get 2-3 so not sure how much gonal I will need. 

Chiles- How much gonal did you use?? 

Jchic- I hope you will get your BFP this month too.


Good luck to everyone else in the TWW and to the ones waiting to ovulate.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Chiles said:


> CD's as of Jan 27, 2012
> Beaniekins ........................ 2
> Butterflysr ........................46
> Charisse28 ........................20
> Chiles ..............................26
> Chook ............................. On A Break
> Cooch...............................40
> Courtneycvt12 ...................30
> Cridge ..............................36
> Drsquid ..............................3
> Iwantmyturn.......................26
> Jam.................................. :bfp:Jan 2012
> JChic.................................24
> LolaM ...............................21
> MK .................................. :bfp:Jan 2012
> Mommyagain ...................... 8
> Mrscompass .......................12
> MrsStinski............................0 (waiting)
> s08 ....................................8
> SDState..............................43
> Shareena ............................37
> Sibling Wishes ......................20
> Sugarpuff ............................18
> Tiffany231............................48???
> Zadeebug.............................6
> Please let me know if it is incorrect

Im CD 10 today :)


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

drsquid said:


> jchic- fingers crossed. i had a dream my last tww that my boobs turned blue and that was how i knew i was pregnant.

This literally made me LOL in my office


----------



## Chiles

CD's as of Jan 27, 2012
Beaniekins ........................ 2
Butterflysr ........................46
Charisse28 ........................20
Chiles ..............................26
Chook ............................. On A Break
Cooch...............................40
Courtneycvt12 ...................30
Cridge ..............................36
Drsquid ..............................3
Iwantmyturn.......................26
Jam.................................. :bfp:Jan 2012
JChic.................................24
LolaM ...............................21
MK .................................. :bfp:Jan 2012
Mommyagain ...................... 8
Mrscompass .......................12
MrsStinski............................10
s08 ....................................8
SDState..............................43
Shareena ............................3
Sibling Wishes ......................20
Sugarpuff ............................18
Tiffany231............................48???
Zadeebug.............................6
Please let me know if it is incorrect


----------



## Chiles

Shareena said:


> I had my baseline u/s and b/w and got all clear to start letrozole from today. By the way I am on CD3 not cd37. I will be going back on Wednesday to get U/S and then start Gonal-f from there. I am just worried about how much I will need. I know I only had one follie with letrozole and my RE wants to get 2-3 so not sure how much gonal I will need.
> 
> Chiles- How much gonal did you use??
> 
> Jchic- I hope you will get your BFP this month too.
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone else in the TWW and to the ones waiting to ovulate.

I used 900 iu pen. I am a slow responder though with the low dose. Soon as my RE increased the dose I responded very well. If no :bfp: this cycle I am sure I will be on a much higher dose this time around. I think you will def get 2-3 great follies. Cant wait until I read your updates soon :) Since we both are doing combo cycles. 

AFM: I think I am going to start testing out this trigger:wacko: I am going crazy Idk what to think I feel "pregnant" but I am trying to stay humble and not give my hopes up. Monday I will go in for my P4 test and I am looking forward to the results of that to see if I ovulated with that trigger (FX) I am pretty sure I did (I felt it all) I just want to see what my numbers are :) Well ladies I am just blabbing on. I really don't have anything to say> :dust: ladies


----------



## courtneycvt12

CD 1 for me...ugh


----------



## siblingwishes

CD's as of Jan 27, 2012
Beaniekins ........................ 2
Butterflysr ........................46
Charisse28 ........................20
Chiles ..............................26
Chook ............................. On A Break
Cooch...............................40
Courtneycvt12 ...................1
Cridge ..............................36
Drsquid ..............................4
Iwantmyturn.......................26
Jam.................................. :bfp:Jan 2012
JChic.................................24
LolaM ...............................21
MK .................................. :bfp:Jan 2012
Mommyagain ...................... 8
Mrscompass .......................12
MrsStinski............................10
s08 ....................................8
SDState..............................43
Shareena ............................37
Sibling Wishes ......................20
Sugarpuff ............................18
Tiffany231............................48???
Zadeebug.............................6


----------



## siblingwishes

Chiles said:


> Shareena said:
> 
> 
> I had my baseline u/s and b/w and got all clear to start letrozole from today. By the way I am on CD3 not cd37. I will be going back on Wednesday to get U/S and then start Gonal-f from there. I am just worried about how much I will need. I know I only had one follie with letrozole and my RE wants to get 2-3 so not sure how much gonal I will need.
> 
> Chiles- How much gonal did you use??
> 
> Jchic- I hope you will get your BFP this month too.
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone else in the TWW and to the ones waiting to ovulate.
> 
> I used 900 iu pen. I am a slow responder though with the low dose. Soon as my RE increased the dose I responded very well. If no :bfp: this cycle I am sure I will be on a much higher dose this time around. I think you will def get 2-3 great follies. Cant wait until I read your updates soon :) Since we both are doing combo cycles.
> 
> AFM: I think I am going to start testing out this trigger:wacko: I am going crazy Idk what to think I feel "pregnant" but I am trying to stay humble and not give my hopes up. Monday I will go in for my P4 test and I am looking forward to the results of that to see if I ovulated with that trigger (FX) I am pretty sure I did (I felt it all) I just want to see what my numbers are :) Well ladies I am just blabbing on. I really don't have anything to say> :dust: ladiesClick to expand...

I know your iui was 5 days ago...was your trigger 2 days before that? I tested out my trigger - it is gone today...7dpiui, 9 dptrigger
I hope you "feel" like you're pg because you are!!! FX


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> jchic said:
> 
> 
> If all those follicles release, you will be in for QUITE the surprise! Can you imagine?!
> 
> Hahaha!! I can't imagine. But I'll take 1 or 2 or 3 or even 4.
> The nurse said we might find more on Saturday since I'm still on femara. I just took my second last pill tonight.Click to expand...


My husband always tell me that if we have twins or triplets, we can be done and not have to do this again


----------



## Cridge

shareena - we'll be gonal-f buddies! I should be starting my injections next Wednesday as well!

courtney - sorry about af finding you!! :hugs: 

FX'd for everyone waiting to test! Excited to see more bfp's!

I'm still hanging out waiting for af to find me on Sunday. One more day to go.


----------



## LolaM

Something has to happen or i dont know how much longer i can keep taking the medication. It seems i am always having some kind of side effect. Today, I got several "brain freeze" headaches but i hadnt had anything cold to eat!


----------



## Chiles

siblingwishes said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shareena said:
> 
> 
> I had my baseline u/s and b/w and got all clear to start letrozole from today. By the way I am on CD3 not cd37. I will be going back on Wednesday to get U/S and then start Gonal-f from there. I am just worried about how much I will need. I know I only had one follie with letrozole and my RE wants to get 2-3 so not sure how much gonal I will need.
> 
> Chiles- How much gonal did you use??
> 
> Jchic- I hope you will get your BFP this month too.
> 
> 
> Good luck to everyone else in the TWW and to the ones waiting to ovulate.
> 
> I used 900 iu pen. I am a slow responder though with the low dose. Soon as my RE increased the dose I responded very well. If no :bfp: this cycle I am sure I will be on a much higher dose this time around. I think you will def get 2-3 great follies. Cant wait until I read your updates soon :) Since we both are doing combo cycles.
> 
> AFM: I think I am going to start testing out this trigger:wacko: I am going crazy Idk what to think I feel "pregnant" but I am trying to stay humble and not give my hopes up. Monday I will go in for my P4 test and I am looking forward to the results of that to see if I ovulated with that trigger (FX) I am pretty sure I did (I felt it all) I just want to see what my numbers are :) Well ladies I am just blabbing on. I really don't have anything to say> :dust: ladiesClick to expand...
> 
> I know your iui was 5 days ago...was your trigger 2 days before that? I tested out my trigger - it is gone today...7dpiui, 9 dptrigger
> I hope you "feel" like you're pg because you are!!! FXClick to expand...

Yes that is correct, I had the 10000iu and I was told it could talk up to 10 days. I am going to test in the A.M. Since I know the 1st morning urine is more "reliable"
I have had symptoms but I dont like to SS so I am going to keep that to myself. Keep us updated :dust:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

So since this is my first round of Femara Im feeling a little weird right now and am hoping that you ladies might be able to tell me about what Im feeling. I was on Clomid before and it worked but made me crazy, hence switching to Femara. Im on CD 10 and Im feeling some serious "OV like pain" on my left side.....if you missed that Im only CD 10....wouldnt it be a little early? I dont even have my scan to check my follicles until Sunday. Just sent the hubby to the store for OPKs but they only worked when I was already pregnant before, so Im really not counting on it to work. Im so confused....


----------



## courtneycvt12

Mrs.Stinski said:


> So since this is my first round of Femara Im feeling a little weird right now and am hoping that you ladies might be able to tell me about what Im feeling. I was on Clomid before and it worked but made me crazy, hence switching to Femara. Im on CD 10 and Im feeling some serious "OV like pain" on my left side.....if you missed that Im only CD 10....wouldnt it be a little early? I dont even have my scan to check my follicles until Sunday. Just sent the hubby to the store for OPKs but they only worked when I was already pregnant before, so Im really not counting on it to work. Im so confused....

i felt ovulation pains early too but when i went in for my 12 day scan everything was normal, i hadn't ovulated yet...the nurse said that it's normal so i wouldn't worry


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

courtneycvt12 said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> So since this is my first round of Femara Im feeling a little weird right now and am hoping that you ladies might be able to tell me about what Im feeling. I was on Clomid before and it worked but made me crazy, hence switching to Femara. Im on CD 10 and Im feeling some serious "OV like pain" on my left side.....if you missed that Im only CD 10....wouldnt it be a little early? I dont even have my scan to check my follicles until Sunday. Just sent the hubby to the store for OPKs but they only worked when I was already pregnant before, so Im really not counting on it to work. Im so confused....
> 
> i felt ovulation pains early too but when i went in for my 12 day scan everything was normal, i hadn't ovulated yet...the nurse said that it's normal so i wouldn't worryClick to expand...

Whew, I was getting a little worried. Good thing is pretty normal cause Im am so not in the mood tonight. Ive somehow managed to sprain my ankle or something so Im just ready to go to sleep lol


----------



## siblingwishes

Mrs. Stinski - last month was my first month on Femara and I really felt heavy ovaries! I was worried I was going to O before the trigger! Everything was normal at my CD 11 scan...this month I didn't have as much pain.


----------



## courtneycvt12

so i went to see the doc today for another round of femara, and he decided to put me on injections... kinda scary. i don't really know what to expect and i HATE HATE HATE needles. i dont know if i can inject myself with anything. but the bright spot is that i dont have to take the stupid progesterone suppositories. he said they aren't necessary. thank goodness because they made me crazy!!!


----------



## Chiles

The injections are not that bad at all! And they work very well. As far as the sticking part goes you can barely feel it. They are pricey if you are paying out of pocket, but I think it is worth it! :dust: good luck


----------



## Shareena

CD's as of Jan 28, 2012
Beaniekins ........................ 3
Butterflysr ........................47
Charisse28 ........................21
Chiles ..............................27
Chook ............................. On A Break
Cooch...............................41
Courtneycvt12 ...................2
Cridge ..............................37
Drsquid ..............................5
Iwantmyturn.......................27
Jam.................................. Jan 2012
JChic.................................25
LolaM ...............................22
MK .................................. Jan 2012
Mommyagain ...................... 9
Mrscompass .......................13
MrsStinski............................11
s08 ....................................9
SDState..............................44
Shareena ............................4
Sibling Wishes ......................21
Sugarpuff ............................19
Tiffany231............................49???
Zadeebug.............................7


----------



## Shareena

Chiles said:


> The injections are not that bad at all! And they work very well. As far as the sticking part goes you can barely feel it. They are pricey if you are paying out of pocket, but I think it is worth it! :dust: good luck

I hope so too. I started my letrozole last night. I am looking forward to your cycle Chiles. I hope you will get BFP which will give me hope too. I will have to pay out of pocket too so i hope i don't need to use a lot of gonal but I guess I have to wait and see. Good luck on your progesterone test.


----------



## Chiles

Shareena said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> The injections are not that bad at all! And they work very well. As far as the sticking part goes you can barely feel it. They are pricey if you are paying out of pocket, but I think it is worth it! :dust: good luck
> 
> I hope so too. I started my letrozole last night. I am looking forward to your cycle Chiles. I hope you will get BFP which will give me hope too. I will have to pay out of pocket too so i hope i don't need to use a lot of gonal but I guess I have to wait and see. Good luck on your progesterone test.Click to expand...

Thanks. I hope so to. :dust: GoodLuck to you ladies


----------



## siblingwishes

CD's as of Jan 29, 2012
Beaniekins ........................ 4
Charisse28 ........................22
Chiles ..............................28
Chook ............................. On A Break
Cooch...............................42
Courtneycvt12 ...................3
Cridge ..............................38
Drsquid ..............................6
Iwantmyturn.......................28
Jam.................................. :bfp:Jan 2012
JChic.................................26
LolaM ...............................23
MK .................................. :bfp:Jan 2012
Mommyagain ...................... 10
Mrscompass .......................14
MrsStinski............................12
s08 ....................................10
Shareena ............................5
Sibling Wishes ......................22
Sugarpuff ............................20
Zadeebug.............................8


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Well I went for my CD 12 scan this morning and Im a slow responder. I have three 8mm on the right and 1 10mm on the left. I have another scan on Thursday to see how they have progressed. I must say Im a little disappointed....I sure hope they grow grow grow!!!


----------



## Chiles

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Well I went for my CD 12 scan this morning and Im a slow responder. I have three 8mm on the right and 1 10mm on the left. I have another scan on Thursday to see how they have progressed. I must say Im a little disappointed....I sure hope they grow grow grow!!!

Dont feel bad, I was a slow responder this cycle too, My follies wasnt big until CD 19, Grow Follies Grow!!!


----------



## MKHewson

Chiles said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Well I went for my CD 12 scan this morning and Im a slow responder. I have three 8mm on the right and 1 10mm on the left. I have another scan on Thursday to see how they have progressed. I must say Im a little disappointed....I sure hope they grow grow grow!!!
> 
> Dont feel bad, I was a slow responder this cycle too, My follies wasnt big until CD 19, Grow Follies Grow!!!Click to expand...

OH my Chiles you are on the home stretch of your Tww.....lots of :dust::dust:


----------



## Chiles

Thanks, I am hoping I will be as lucky as you MK!!!!


----------



## s08

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Well I went for my CD 12 scan this morning and Im a slow responder. I have three 8mm on the right and 1 10mm on the left. I have another scan on Thursday to see how they have progressed. I must say Im a little disappointed....I sure hope they grow grow grow!!!

I can't remember if you've mentioned it, but have you been monitored before? How does this cycle compare? Good luck! I go in for my CD 11 scan tomorrow and am hoping for some good news.

On another note, I injected myself for the first time yesterday. Bravelle 75iu. It wasn't too bad at all! I supposed it helps that needles don't bother me...and the bandaid I put on (which was totally unnecessary) caused a bigger mark than the shot!


----------



## Chiles

Good Luck on your scan tomorrow :) FX


----------



## Cridge

CD's as of Jan 29, 2012
Beaniekins ........................ 4
Charisse28 ........................22
Chiles ..............................28
Chook ............................. On A Break
Cooch...............................42
Courtneycvt12 ...................3
Cridge ..............................1
Drsquid ..............................6
Iwantmyturn.......................28
Jam.................................. :bfp:Jan 2012
JChic.................................26
LolaM ...............................23
MK .................................. :bfp:Jan 2012
Mommyagain ...................... 10
Mrscompass .......................14
MrsStinski............................12
s08 ....................................10
Shareena ............................5
Sibling Wishes ......................22
Sugarpuff ............................20
Zadeebug.............................8


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Chilies: Thanks, glad to know its not just me. 

s08: This is the first cycle I have been monitored. My last Dr had me on Clomid and did blood work on CD 21 and said I didnt ovulate so she put me on the higher dose and before I even got halfway through that cycle I found out I was pregnant, but lost it a few days later. This is the first cycle on meds since then so Im a little worried about every little thing. Im just going to try to not think about it and see what I find out on Thursday. 

Thanks ladies :)


----------



## zadeebug

I start opks for the first time tomorrow. Any thoughts on the time of day to do it? Also what store brands do you suggest?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

zadeebug said:


> I start opks for the first time tomorrow. Any thoughts on the time of day to do it? Also what store brands do you suggest?

I do it twice a day, once mid morning and once in the evening. I have always used the CVS store brand but I think Im going to start using the ones with the smiley faces on them for an easier read, but I dont really know which brand that is.


----------



## zadeebug

I think clearblue digital is the brand.


----------



## Chiles

still waiting on my P4 results to come back in. Hoping its all good.


----------



## Cridge

Fx'd for you Chiles - keep us posted!

Zadeebug - LH is more detectable in the urine in the afternoon - like noon to 4:00ish. It doesn't reeaaallly matter what time you take it, but they suggest not taking them in the morning. Taking them twice a day is a good idea if you can afford it.


----------



## LolaM

zadeebug said:


> I start opks for the first time tomorrow. Any thoughts on the time of day to do it? Also what store brands do you suggest?


I usualy take my test in the afternoon when I get home from work. I use answer brand, it has 2 lines and i didnt used to have issue reading the lines but since im on meds it can be difficult but i usualy get no lines, no lines, lines, lines, no lines so once i see teh lines even a little bit and its negative hubs and I hit the sheets. 

I am feeling horrible pressure this afternoon. Its not a bathroom issue but it sure is painful. I dont feel bad and it wasnt like my bladder was way overful or anything. totaly weird and I have a tiny little headache, too.


----------



## Cridge

Hi girls!

Since I'm moving on to gonal-f, I don't know how much I'll post my own status updates on here anymore, although I definitely want to keep an eye on you all to see how you do!

I've started a journal and I would love for you all to stalk it if you're interested! The link is in my sigi. Stop by and say hi!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies!!! I haven't been on here all that much. We had a death in the family and we were busy. But AFM, I may be triggering tomorrow. We have 4 follicles on the left side and 1 on the right. I am excited to know how many I will release for my IUI. Looks like IUI is on Thursday!!! 

Cridge, I'll be stalking for sure!


----------



## Chiles

Sorry to hear about the death in your family My prayers are with you guys. 

Hate to let this be the next sentence but good follies!!!! Good Luck with the IUI!!


----------



## zadeebug

I usually work mid shifts so I don't get up till noon and by the time I get home its close to or past midnight do based on that what time frame would be best?


----------



## Chiles

Zadeebug I used worked those shifts. uggghhhh

I would do 2nd morning urine.


----------



## s08

I need your advice, ladies. I went in for my CD 11 follicle scan (after femara 2.5 3-7 and bravelle 75iu on CD9). The results: 
Right: 26mm
Left: 1 @ 17mm and 1 @ 18mm

My RE wanted me to do a OPK at the clinic this afternoon, so I did and it was blazing positive. She said the bravelle shouldn't be giving me a falst positive today (does this sound right?) I triggered tonight at 6:00 pm and am going in for my IUI tomorrow afternoon at 3:30. They usually do IUI's 36 hours after trigger, but thought I should go in tomorrow due to follicle size. Any thoughts? 

One more question...I had a cyst on my right ovary at my baseline scan. Is there any way they made a mistake and the 26 mm follicle was actually the cyst? Is that a stupid question? Ahhh...I'm going crazy!


----------



## siblingwishes

zadeebug said:


> I usually work mid shifts so I don't get up till noon and by the time I get home its close to or past midnight do based on that what time frame would be best?

They say not to use FMU, so I would test 2nd pee after you get up, and again when you get home from work. It is good to test twice a day to make sure you detect the surge. I buy the online cheapies, because I actually prefer to decipher the lines - but when I first started ttc three years ago I was buying the clearblue easy ones from walmart (smilie faces)...


----------



## siblingwishes

S08 - well even if the 26 mm is a cyst, the other two are promising! If I were you I would BD the morning after your IUI, just for extra insurance!

Trina - So sorry to hear about the death in your family...I hope you are doing okay. Good luck on Thursday! Let us know when you trigger.

Lola - we are very close in timing! I am 11dpiui today...

Cridge - please send us the odd update to let us know how you are doing, and impart your wisdom on us (you are always chalk full of great info!!)

Chiles - How are you doing?

MK - any morning sickness yet?

AFM - well I tested last night - BFN...then I tested this morning with fmu and I am losing my mind! I can see the faintest shadow of a line (I think) but DH can't see it and I am thinking maybe it is just in my imagination. But I have some sort of weird infection in my urine or something...I had my ND test it last Friday and my Nitrate levels are off the charts, but no white blood cells which is the usual for urine infections. I don't know if that could skew an hpt or not? Anyway, I am heading to Toronto today for a conference until Friday. I will test again tomorrow morning, FMU and see if I can see a faint line again or not. (I am using cheapie internet tests - and have one FRER test that I am saving for 14 dpiui). I really don't even have my hopes up because there's no way any of you would see anything if I posted a pic...heck I think I am imagining it! Arrgghh!!!!


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> S08 - well even if the 26 mm is a cyst, the other two are promising! If I were you I would BD the morning after your IUI, just for extra insurance!
> 
> Trina - So sorry to hear about the death in your family...I hope you are doing okay. Good luck on Thursday! Let us know when you trigger.
> 
> Lola - we are very close in timing! I am 11dpiui today...
> 
> Cridge - please send us the odd update to let us know how you are doing, and impart your wisdom on us (you are always chalk full of great info!!)
> 
> Chiles - How are you doing?
> 
> MK - any morning sickness yet?
> 
> AFM - well I tested last night - BFN...then I tested this morning with fmu and I am losing my mind! I can see the faintest shadow of a line (I think) but DH can't see it and I am thinking maybe it is just in my imagination. But I have some sort of weird infection in my urine or something...I had my ND test it last Friday and my Nitrate levels are off the charts, but no white blood cells which is the usual for urine infections. I don't know if that could skew an hpt or not? Anyway, I am heading to Toronto today for a conference until Friday. I will test again tomorrow morning, FMU and see if I can see a faint line again or not. (I am using cheapie internet tests - and have one FRER test that I am saving for 14 dpiui). I really don't even have my hopes up because there's no way any of you would see anything if I posted a pic...heck I think I am imagining it! Arrgghh!!!!

Nothing much here today, symptoms are few and far between. Never thought I would wish to be sick, but I wish I was. lol. My boobs are tender, felt a little nauseous yesterday, but I guess its still early in the game so.


----------



## LolaM

I am actually a day ahead of my ticker, i O on CD 13 this month, Im just too lazy to fix it! But we are pretty close--good luck to us, I think I missed it this month but only AF will tell 2-3 more days for muah!


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> AFM - well I tested last night - BFN...then I tested this morning with fmu and I am losing my mind! I can see the faintest shadow of a line (I think) but DH can't see it and I am thinking maybe it is just in my imagination. But I have
> Nothing much here today, symptoms are few and far between. Never thought I would wish to be sick, but I wish I was. lol. My boobs are tender, felt a little nauseous yesterday, but I guess its still early in the game so.

Funny, huh--I keep waiting for something to change,,,to give me a sign but all i get are the same old Metformin :wohoo: I have a dr appt on the 9th, joy of all joys!


----------



## MrsCompass

I'm just at work but just wanted to say hi everyone and read through the threads briefly. I hope to write more later!!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hi ladies. I haven't posted in 3-4 days, so thought I'd do a quick one.. :)

First off, congrats to the BFP's! How exciting! Praying for a H & H 9 months!


Now to my stuff (lol) I'm on CD30 and 13DPO. 
So I think I mentioned that I started feeling nauseous and sick in the middle of the night Friday night and has lasted up until today..so update on that.. Saturday I felt ok when I woke up, but not for long. Started feeling that indigestion feeling with bits of nausea. I'd feel better after i ate, but would then just come back. Then Sunday I felt icky when I woke up..same symptoms. I took an HPT (12DPO) at 11:15am and it was BFN, of course. Blah. At 5:30ish I started getting cramping on both sides and lots of watery like CM. I did have light cramping earlier in the day, but it was just enough to know that it was there, but now they are a bit stronger and last 10-15 seconds at a time. Maybe AF is coming??
Today I have felt pretty good as far as the nausea and indigestion feeling go, but still having the cramps on and off, and I feel a kind of pressure down there, don't know how to explain it...I've never really had it before, or so I don't think..Also been having some soreness in my hips? and im just WARM. So, it's making me think even more that AF is coming!! guess I should also mention that I've been more hungry, peeing more often it seems, and always wanting Mac N Cheese. LoL.

So, that's where Am at this point. I don't think I will take an HPT today, but will tomorrow.

QUESTIONS!

1. Can a rise in your natural progestrone make you feel sick? I'm usually annovulatory, and since I ovulated this month (around 17-18th) maybe my body is just giving me these symptoms??
2. If AF starts to come on her own for me, could I start experiencing different sypmtoms than I usually get with what I'm used to getting with my "periods"? (PCOS period..lol)
3. What is the latest DPO you guys usually do an HPT? Or do you just POAS until AF comes? I'm concerned that if AF doesn't come for me, it will drive me nuts! My RE told me to call if I get a + HPT or on the onset of my next cycle, but heck..I don't wanna wait no 50-60 days! ....hmmm...
4. THIS IS OFF SUBJECT, but how in the world do I upload a picture for my profile, and how do I start my own journal?


Thanks in advance! Any thoughts are appreciated! :hugs:


----------



## Cridge

Iwantmyturn - :hi: I don't want to dash your hopes, and I hope you do get your bfp this week, but to answer your questions, yes, natural progesterone will give you all of these symptoms. And yes, you'll feel different before af after ovulating than when having a pcos bleed. 

The latest I would ever do a hpt is 14dpo. I figure if it's not positive by then, chances are very slim that will change. Last cycle I tested at 12dpo and when I saw a neg, I knew that was my answer, but that could be early for some. FX'd for you!!!

It looks like you figured out how to load a pic! :) To create a journal, just start a thread in one of the journal boards (like ltttc or ttc). They have specific journal boards you can create your journal in. Does that help...???

I'm crossing my fingers for you to test tomorrow!!!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Cridge said:


> Iwantmyturn - :hi: I don't want to dash your hopes, and I hope you do get your bfp this week, but to answer your questions, yes, natural progesterone will give you all of these symptoms. And yes, you'll feel different before af after ovulating than when having a pcos bleed.
> 
> The latest I would ever do a hpt is 14dpo. I figure if it's not positive by then, chances are very slim that will change. Last cycle I tested at 12dpo and when I saw a neg, I knew that was my answer, but that could be early for some. FX'd for you!!!
> 
> It looks like you figured out how to load a pic! :) To create a journal, just start a thread in one of the journal boards (like ltttc or ttc). They have specific journal boards you can create your journal in. Does that help...???
> 
> I'm crossing my fingers for you to test tomorrow!!!

Cridge - Thanks for all of the info! And YES, I finally figured out the avatar thingy. haha!

I do feel like this isn't my month, but I'm still totally happy that I actually ovulated, which to me is a definite step in the right direction!!! Hopefully I'll get AF on my own as well, so we will see! I hate how preggo symptoms are so similar to AF stuff and all. LoL. IF AF doesn't show by when, should I call my RE and ask for provera? Or will he not give it to me? LoL. I just wanna keep this show on the road! :p

I just wasn't sure that since I O'd around the 17-18th and that I didn't start having these "symptoms" until the night of the 27th, that it was in fact from my natural rise in progesterone...I'm still learning all of this stuff. LoL. 

:hugs:


----------



## siblingwishes

Maybe I am not crazy after all...thoughts?
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120131-00012.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Chiles

I see a line!!!


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> Maybe I am not crazy after all...thoughts?

I see a faint line too....


----------



## Charisse28

I see the line!


----------



## MrsCompass

Cindy!! I see a line! You're giving me so much hope. I'm doing my trigger tonight and IUI on Thursday. 

Im so excited for you!


----------



## siblingwishes

MrsCompass said:


> Cindy!! I see a line! You're giving me so much hope. I'm doing my trigger tonight and IUI on Thursday.
> 
> Im so excited for you!

Trina - good luck with the trigger tonight! My RE had us BD the night we triggered...just saying! I am really cautiously optimistic. The line is super faint, but it is definitely there. I will test again tomorrow morning.

I just prayed as I took my nightly progesterone! Please please please let this bean stick if there is a bean there!!!


----------



## LolaM

Hey ladies! YAY for more BFP!!! I, on the other hand, think AF will be here tomorrow or very shortly.


aaaaaaaand...the cramps have begun. ladies my willpower is fading.


----------



## Chiles

YAY!!!! I hope this is your :bfp: 

AFM: I am still hanging in there waiting to test. I did one 8dpo and it was a :bfn: so I am waiting to test 13dpo/13dpiui or until the witch shows. everyone seems to be on new cycles, or about to be. This cycle has seem liked forever!!!!


----------



## siblingwishes

Lola - I really hope the witch stays away!!!!

Trina - thanks! I am super excited but very nervous at the same time...

Chiles - FXFXFXFX - 8dpo was super early. Today I am 12dpiui and here is my FRER from 3AM: (the Internet cheapie is still super duper faint)
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20120201-00014.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 17


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> Lola - I really hope the witch stays away!!!!
> 
> Trina - thanks! I am super excited but very nervous at the same time...
> 
> Chiles - FXFXFXFX - 8dpo was super early. Today I am 12dpiui and here is my FRER from 3AM: (the Internet cheapie is still super duper faint)



Omg so exciting...be great to havea bump buddy


----------



## MrsCompass

@Lola - *bighug*

@Chilles - I agree with Cindy, 8DPIUI is too early. 

@Cindy - Wow!! That line looks good!!!! This is great.


----------



## MrsCompass

MKHewson said:


> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> Lola - I really hope the witch stays away!!!!
> 
> Trina - thanks! I am super excited but very nervous at the same time...
> 
> Chiles - FXFXFXFX - 8dpo was super early. Today I am 12dpiui and here is my FRER from 3AM: (the Internet cheapie is still super duper faint)
> 
> 
> 
> Omg so exciting...be great to havea bump buddyClick to expand...


OMG!! How awesome would that be!!! We can make another thread "Femara Bumps" ... lol!!!


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> Lola - I really hope the witch stays away!!!!
> 
> Trina - thanks! I am super excited but very nervous at the same time...
> 
> Chiles - FXFXFXFX - 8dpo was super early. Today I am 12dpiui and here is my FRER from 3AM: (the Internet cheapie is still super duper faint)
> 
> 
> 
> Omg so exciting...be great to havea bump buddyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!! How awesome would that be!!! We can make another thread "Femara Bumps" ... lol!!!Click to expand...

Yes that would be fantastic, lets hope your next


----------



## siblingwishes

MKHewson said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> Lola - I really hope the witch stays away!!!!
> 
> Trina - thanks! I am super excited but very nervous at the same time...
> 
> Chiles - FXFXFXFX - 8dpo was super early. Today I am 12dpiui and here is my FRER from 3AM: (the Internet cheapie is still super duper faint)
> 
> 
> 
> Omg so exciting...be great to havea bump buddyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!! How awesome would that be!!! We can make another thread "Femara Bumps" ... lol!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that would be fantastic, lets hope your nextClick to expand...

OMG that would be great!!!! MK - I am thrilled to be your bump buddy!!!
Question - are you taking progesterone? I am nauseous already, but am wondering if that's from the added hormones? I will gladly take the nausea though!!!


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> Lola - I really hope the witch stays away!!!!
> 
> Trina - thanks! I am super excited but very nervous at the same time...
> 
> Chiles - FXFXFXFX - 8dpo was super early. Today I am 12dpiui and here is my FRER from 3AM: (the Internet cheapie is still super duper faint)
> 
> 
> 
> Omg so exciting...be great to havea bump buddyClick to expand...
> 
> 
> OMG!! How awesome would that be!!! We can make another thread "Femara Bumps" ... lol!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes that would be fantastic, lets hope your nextClick to expand...
> 
> OMG that would be great!!!! MK - I am thrilled to be your bump buddy!!!
> Question - are you taking progesterone? I am nauseous already, but am wondering if that's from the added hormones? I will gladly take the nausea though!!!Click to expand...

No extra hormones for me, thank god. My second beta test indicated thyroid and progesterone were on par.


----------



## MKHewson

I am counting down until the 15 that is my ultrasound, I am hopeful but cautious.


----------



## Chiles

Thanks ladies... I know. I couldn't resist the urge. 

Congrats on the BIG FAT POSITIVE Sibling Wishes, and tons of sticky dust! When are u going to do your betas? 

MK- Keep us updated on your babies 1st u/s, and here's tons of :dust: that its allllll GOOD! 

Cridge- we may have to start a "Gonal Girls" thread but I am going to stick around on this one too. I am attached to all my femara Friends! 

Shout out to all the other ladies that are beginning new cycles and waiting to test. XOXO!!!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Yes yes .. start your Gonal Girls and I will be a "dangler" on that thread ... I am also attached to my Femara Friends and will be stalking each and every one of you!!!

Keep me in your prayers tomorrow, ladies. It's our first IUI! I am so excited and scared at the same time. Nurse thinks 4 eggies will be released.


----------



## Chiles

Good Luck on your iui! Fx for you!!!


----------



## Cridge

Siblingwishes!!! Yay! Congrats!! :dance:

Chiles - I love the gonal girls idea!! Are you going to start the thread or shall I? update... I started the thread because I invited some other girls to join. Come find it!!

mrscompass - good luck with your iui! 

lola - sorry to hear it's not a good day so far. fx'd for you to get some good news though!


----------



## Chiles

Cridge, you can start it I will follow. :) 

AFM: I been a naughty naughty girl. I tested again at 10dpiui 2nd morning urine and bfn. I feel that this is not my month at all. I know its still early though . Good thing is that I have no more HPT at home, And I won't buy any until This weekend. Unless the witch shows her face 1st. I am coming to terms of this cycle being a bust.

I have a question, Since I triggered shouldnt AF come on her own or do I need provera. I am ready to move on now. This cycle has been super long.


----------



## Charisse28

Hi Chiles, I was wondering the same thing last cycle after my trigger but AF showed up after having a 16 day LP on CD33. So since the trigger should have made you O, AF should come on her own. HTHs.


----------



## Cridge

Sorry Chiles! Like Charisse said, if you ovulated, af will come on her own. Hopefully your LP won't be obnoxiously long. :hugs: 

I started the gonal girls thread, so come on over!!


----------



## Shareena

Hello ladies ...

Congratulations Siblingwishes!! Wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Trina- Good luck with your IUI. Four follicles is fantastic.

Chiles- I don't think you will need provera since you would have ovulated on your own. But you are not out till Af finds you.

AFM: I went for my Ultrasound and b/w and they found two follies. I have started my gonal-f today at 37.5. The needle wasn't bad at all. I am so surprised :D. I am praying this cycle will work after spending so much money already.


----------



## siblingwishes

Trina - good luck tomorrow! I just know you're gonna get your BFP too!!


----------



## zadeebug

Siblingwishes- Congrats on your BFP!

AFM- while on femara what day should i hope to see a positive opk?


----------



## courtneycvt12

well ladies i did my first injection today! i'm so proud of myself as i am the biggest needle phobe on the planet. my dh just sat and watched helplessly as i cried while i gathered up the courage. let's hope these injections are the magic ticket!


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks everyone!!! I hope my BFP is just around the corner too. MK and Cindy ... you are giving me a lot of hope :)

Zadee: I don't really get a positive OPK. Sorry, I can't help. 

Courtney: Congrats!!! I did my own HCG Trigger shot last night and it's amazing because I didn't get scared at all ... I guess, we really want this badly. Whatever it takes, right?! Goodluck!!!


----------



## Chook

Congratulations on your bfp sibling wishes! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

Chiles- don't give up hope yet!!! I'm praying for you

Mrscompass- good luck with iui! Sending you positive vibes. You must be very excited!

Lola- don't give up hope and praying the witch stays away!!!

Mk- can't wait to hear all about your us!

A little update on me- well ive finished bleeding finally and I'm keeping my chin up. Hubby took me to the snowy mountains ( no snow this time of year ) trout fishing to relax and take our minds off things and it's just what we needed. We have our next docs appointment on the 26th of Feb so hopefully we can get some answers and ask about different treatments. We will be armed with a note pad of questions!!!

Good luck to you all!!! Should be back in march but I check this thread everyday looking for your bfp! I feel like a stalker lol xoxox


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> Congratulations on your bfp sibling wishes! Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!
> 
> Chiles- don't give up hope yet!!! I'm praying for you
> 
> Mrscompass- good luck with iui! Sending you positive vibes. You must be very excited!
> 
> Lola- don't give up hope and praying the witch stays away!!!
> 
> Mk- can't wait to hear all about your us!
> 
> A little update on me- well ive finished bleeding finally and I'm keeping my chin up. Hubby took me to the snowy mountains ( no snow this time of year ) trout fishing to relax and take our minds off things and it's just what we needed. We have our next docs appointment on the 26th of Feb so hopefully we can get some answers and ask about different treatments. We will be armed with a note pad of questions!!!
> 
> Good luck to you all!!! Should be back in march but I check this thread everyday looking for your bfp! I feel like a stalker lol xoxox


Nice to see you around Chook, I hope you get some answers to your questions. Been thinking about you. I feel the next two weeks are as long as the TWW lol.


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Siblingwishes!!! Yay! Congrats!! :dance:
> 
> Chiles - I love the gonal girls idea!! Are you going to start the thread or shall I? update... I started the thread because I invited some other girls to join. Come find it!!
> 
> mrscompass - good luck with your iui!
> 
> lola - sorry to hear it's not a good day so far. fx'd for you to get some good news though!

I have been feeling some light cramps on and off and i thought AF had arrived but i have just had gobs of CF all afternoon--nasty! I think it will be here tomorrow, im trying tobe patient because even though we have been TRYING TC for a year, it never would have happened, so really, this is only the 2nd cycle that we could have expected success, but its still a bummer. And it doesnt help that ANOTHER person at my school is now preg and my teaching partner will be returning from her maternity leave and I dont even have any good news to report to her.


----------



## MrsCompass

Today is IUI for me, girls! Thanks very much for all your thoughts. 

At this very hour I am 31 hours post trigger shot. I just took my temp and its still low. Which means I haven't ovulated yet. IUI is at 9am (est) but we go in the drop off dh's sample at 7am and I go in for follicles check. 

Will update soon!


----------



## Chiles

@Chook-Thanks!!!! We miss you!!!! 
@ Triina- Good Luck KMFX for you....

AFM: I forgot to let you ladies know that my progesterone came back that I did ovulated! Now waiting to test if the witch don't get me 1st.


----------



## siblingwishes

Lola - I am pretty sure that you should not have CF if AF is around the corner! How many dpo are you? Have you tested at all? Oh girl, FXFXFXFX for you! I really hope thisd is a good sign and that AF stays away! I had cramps too, mild but there.


----------



## siblingwishes

I posted this in another group, but thought I would post it here too:

Thought I would post the symptoms I had in the tww, because I obsessively searched them out while in my tww!

CD 13 - iui
1 dpiui - cramps
2-6 dpiui - gassy, bloated
7dpiui - tired - thought it was just from the Prometrium
8-10 dpiui - had a few spells where my heart felt like it fluttered and I had to catch my breath (never happened before and has happened a few times now, including again last night!), mild lower back pain, mild cramps, tight feeling stomach - like I just did a whackload of stomach crunches - which I definitely did NOT do! A few nausea spells here and there - but thought it was from the Metformin, which can do that to me too. Oh and "tingly" nipples. 
11dpiui - fmu - such a faint line on an Internet cheapie tyhat I think I am imagining it!
11 dpiui - 7PM - a super, super faint, but visible by another person line on an Internet cheapie
12dpiui - 3AM - BFP on FRER!!!!!
13dpiui - I did another Internet cheapie and the line is still so so so faint - I think those tests suck! I am going to go buy some more FRER's so I can see if my line gets darker. 
"Hello my name is Cyndy and I am addicted to peeing on sticks, in cups, sometimes on my hand!" lol


----------



## MrsCompass

Chiles said:


> @Chook-Thanks!!!! We miss you!!!!
> @ Triina- Good Luck KMFX for you....
> 
> AFM: I forgot to let you ladies know that my progesterone came back that I did ovulated! Now waiting to test if the witch don't get me 1st.

Stay away witch :gun: :ninja:


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> Lola - I am pretty sure that you should not have CF if AF is around the corner! How many dpo are you? Have you tested at all? Oh girl, FXFXFXFX for you! I really hope thisd is a good sign and that AF stays away! I had cramps too, mild but there.


I am 13 DPO. its gross and...well i just dont know,,,its just yucky but my temp is slooooowly going down, usualy it just tanks! I dotn feel well and im kinda crabby, so i dont hold out much hope but yeah, ewwww. I thought i had startes AF. ew:wacko:


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> I posted this in another group, but thought I would post it here too:
> 
> Thought I would post the symptoms I had in the tww, because I obsessively searched them out while in my tww!
> 
> CD 13 - iui
> 1 dpiui - cramps
> 2-6 dpiui - gassy, bloated
> 7dpiui - tired - thought it was just from the Prometrium
> 8-10 dpiui - had a few spells where my heart felt like it fluttered and I had to catch my breath (never happened before and has happened a few times now, including again last night!), mild lower back pain, mild cramps, tight feeling stomach - like I just did a whackload of stomach crunches - which I definitely did NOT do! A few nausea spells here and there - but thought it was from the Metformin, which can do that to me too. Oh and "tingly" nipples.
> 11dpiui - fmu - such a faint line on an Internet cheapie tyhat I think I am imagining it!
> 11 dpiui - 7PM - a super, super faint, but visible by another person line on an Internet cheapie
> 12dpiui - 3AM - BFP on FRER!!!!!
> 13dpiui - I did another Internet cheapie and the line is still so so so faint - I think those tests suck! I am going to go buy some more FRER's so I can see if my line gets darker.
> "Hello my name is Cyndy and I am addicted to peeing on sticks, in cups, sometimes on my hand!" lol

ok more yuck--cindy--i just laughed so hard, i coughed i had some CF--and im coughing and wheeezing--oye--and gross-metformin gives me nasty ass all month long--i am a one woman horn section! even my dogs are lookin at me like 'REALLY?' I can not tell you how many times i have MISSED the stick and peed directly onto my hand--who knew POAS was so hard???


----------



## Charisse28

BFN for me.


----------



## MKHewson

Charisse28 said:


> BFN for me.

SOrry to hear about that Charisse.


----------



## MrsCompass

Sorry Charisse. *hugs* Stooooooopid AF!!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Cindy - did you get an u/s before your IUI to check if you've ovulated or not? I just wondered ...


----------



## siblingwishes

MrsCompass said:


> Cindy - did you get an u/s before your IUI to check if you've ovulated or not? I just wondered ...

nope...don't worry - everything is going to be great!!!:thumbup:


----------



## siblingwishes

Charisse - 11 dpo is still early! fxfxfx
Lola - I really really hope that your flowing CF is a great sign!!!


----------



## MKHewson

Oh my this wait....I want to believe that the universe would not make you miscarry twice, but I know that is not the reality....13 more days until my scan...


----------



## MrsCompass

Sticky bean, MK!!! Any morning sickness yet?


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Sticky bean, MK!!! Any morning sickness yet?

I have felt "off" it comes in waves, but I wonder is it me create symptoms, I have been feeling twinges and mild crampies. I feel like its all wishful thinking LOL. So when is your IUI....soon isn't it. I am so excited for you


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Went to my second follie check this morning...2 on right (was 3 on Sunday but I guess one disappeared or something and they were all 8mm then) one is 9mm and one is 14 and another on my left (was 10mm on Sunday) now 14mm. Dr has me doing 5 more days of Femara, 3 pills a day and I go back on Monday for yet another scan. He wants me to do OPKs every 12 hours just in case I OV before Monday. Also starting Metformin today. He has me starting 1 pill a day and gradually getting to 4 a day when I feel my body is ready. I see several of you ladies take it so can you tell me about your side effects and how much you take? Also found out some not so happy news today (speaking of Metformin)....I have diabetes :( Wow, what a morning.


----------



## MKHewson

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Went to my second follie check this morning...2 on right (was 3 on Sunday but I guess one disappeared or something and they were all 8mm then) one is 9mm and one is 14 and another on my left (was 10mm on Sunday) now 14mm. Dr has me doing 5 more days of Femara, 3 pills a day and I go back on Monday for yet another scan. He wants me to do OPKs every 12 hours just in case I OV before Monday. Also starting Metformin today. He has me starting 1 pill a day and gradually getting to 4 a day when I feel my body is ready. I see several of you ladies take it so can you tell me about your side effects and how much you take? Also found out some not so happy news today (speaking of Metformin)....I have diabetes :( Wow, what a morning.


I was on 1500mg of met, I started taking it slow, but I wanted it to work so I got up to full dose in about 10days LOL. I had some yucky belly and the poops now and again, otherwise it wasnt to bad. I found eating a small meal with lots of water per dose helped


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

MKHewson said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Went to my second follie check this morning...2 on right (was 3 on Sunday but I guess one disappeared or something and they were all 8mm then) one is 9mm and one is 14 and another on my left (was 10mm on Sunday) now 14mm. Dr has me doing 5 more days of Femara, 3 pills a day and I go back on Monday for yet another scan. He wants me to do OPKs every 12 hours just in case I OV before Monday. Also starting Metformin today. He has me starting 1 pill a day and gradually getting to 4 a day when I feel my body is ready. I see several of you ladies take it so can you tell me about your side effects and how much you take? Also found out some not so happy news today (speaking of Metformin)....I have diabetes :( Wow, what a morning.
> 
> 
> I was on 1500mg of met, I started taking it slow, but I wanted it to work so I got up to full dose in about 10days LOL. I had some yucky belly and the poops now and again, otherwise it wasnt to bad. I found eating a small meal with lots of water per dose helpedClick to expand...

Thanks MK! The dr was trying to describe the side effects without really saying "hey its gonna give ya the poo's", but I have IBS anyway so its all good. That was probably TMI, sorry about that. Im going to start with one tonight and hopefully I will be able to get up to the full dose rather quickly, Im hoping within the next two weeks. I guess Im party afraid that if I ovulate within in the next week and manage to get pregnant and Im not at the full dose that I will MC again....but I dont want to just stop this cycle either, so I guess we will see where it takes me.


----------



## MKHewson

Mrs.Stinski said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Went to my second follie check this morning...2 on right (was 3 on Sunday but I guess one disappeared or something and they were all 8mm then) one is 9mm and one is 14 and another on my left (was 10mm on Sunday) now 14mm. Dr has me doing 5 more days of Femara, 3 pills a day and I go back on Monday for yet another scan. He wants me to do OPKs every 12 hours just in case I OV before Monday. Also starting Metformin today. He has me starting 1 pill a day and gradually getting to 4 a day when I feel my body is ready. I see several of you ladies take it so can you tell me about your side effects and how much you take? Also found out some not so happy news today (speaking of Metformin)....I have diabetes :( Wow, what a morning.
> 
> 
> I was on 1500mg of met, I started taking it slow, but I wanted it to work so I got up to full dose in about 10days LOL. I had some yucky belly and the poops now and again, otherwise it wasnt to bad. I found eating a small meal with lots of water per dose helpedClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks MK! The dr was trying to describe the side effects without really saying "hey its gonna give ya the poo's", but I have IBS anyway so its all good. That was probably TMI, sorry about that. Im going to start with one tonight and hopefully I will be able to get up to the full dose rather quickly, Im hoping within the next two weeks. I guess Im party afraid that if I ovulate within in the next week and manage to get pregnant and Im not at the full dose that I will MC again....but I dont want to just stop this cycle either, so I guess we will see where it takes me.Click to expand...

I dont think met will affect your pregnancy, I took it until I got pregnant, then stopped


----------



## MKHewson

MKHewson said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Went to my second follie check this morning...2 on right (was 3 on Sunday but I guess one disappeared or something and they were all 8mm then) one is 9mm and one is 14 and another on my left (was 10mm on Sunday) now 14mm. Dr has me doing 5 more days of Femara, 3 pills a day and I go back on Monday for yet another scan. He wants me to do OPKs every 12 hours just in case I OV before Monday. Also starting Metformin today. He has me starting 1 pill a day and gradually getting to 4 a day when I feel my body is ready. I see several of you ladies take it so can you tell me about your side effects and how much you take? Also found out some not so happy news today (speaking of Metformin)....I have diabetes :( Wow, what a morning.
> 
> 
> I was on 1500mg of met, I started taking it slow, but I wanted it to work so I got up to full dose in about 10days LOL. I had some yucky belly and the poops now and again, otherwise it wasnt to bad. I found eating a small meal with lots of water per dose helpedClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks MK! The dr was trying to describe the side effects without really saying "hey its gonna give ya the poo's", but I have IBS anyway so its all good. That was probably TMI, sorry about that. Im going to start with one tonight and hopefully I will be able to get up to the full dose rather quickly, Im hoping within the next two weeks. I guess Im party afraid that if I ovulate within in the next week and manage to get pregnant and Im not at the full dose that I will MC again....but I dont want to just stop this cycle either, so I guess we will see where it takes me.Click to expand...
> 
> I dont think met will affect your pregnancy, I took it until I got pregnant, then stoppedClick to expand...

Also it can make you more respondent to fermara


----------



## jchic

what does metaformin do?


----------



## MKHewson

jchic said:


> what does metaformin do?

Metformin also improves clomiphene resistant anovulation in women treated with follicle-stimulating hormone. Use of metformin significantly reduced the rate of cycle cancellation and ovarian hyperstimulation syndrome in comparison to gonadotropins alone. Research has shown PCOS patients undergoing IVF develop a greater number of poor quality oocytes demonstrated by lower fertilization and pregnancy rates probably due to higher levels of intrafollicular androgens. In one prospective study, patients undergoing IVF treated with FSH and metformin had a significant increase in the number of mature oocytes retrieved, fertilization rates, and number of embryos produ


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

@MK: The doc told me this morning that because of my insuling and glucose levels that it will cause a MC....that could be because I am diabetic though, I really dont know. I feel like he gave me good information about it...but Im not so sure that it all makes sense at this point until I sit down after work tonight and put it all together and make it make sense. I believe he told me I will be on it for pretty much the rest of my life now. Both of my parents are diabetic and its the medication that they take to control it. 

@jchic: I really am not sure myself other than it has something to do with your glucose and/or insulin levels.


----------



## Cridge

mrs.stinksi - you're right, metformin is a diabetic drug used to keep insulin in check. Sorry to hear you're diabetic! I'm pre-diabetic and have been told to expect to be on metformin for the rest of my life as well. I'm on 2500mg, but I'm hoping to lower that at some point. I was sick for a good 8-10 weeks when I first started taking it (at a much, much lower dose), but hopefully you'll have a better time with it. GL!

mrsCompass - thinking of you today! I hope the iui goes really well!!!

Charisse - sorry about the bfn, but it is still a bit early. fx'd!


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> Lola - I am pretty sure that you should not have CF if AF is around the corner! How many dpo are you? Have you tested at all? Oh girl, FXFXFXFX for you! I really hope thisd is a good sign and that AF stays away! I had cramps too, mild but there.

yeah but...no, it was a lovely thought.


----------



## Chiles

Def will have to update the cd chart soon I am sooo lost my cycle is very long. Every one had came and gone. lol


----------



## MrsCompass

Thank you, Cridge. My Doctor did the IUI herself and I was very happy about that. We are pretty content with the sperm count given that DH has low count to begin with. We had 5 million and Doctor wasnt too concern. We felt good about that.

Chilles and Cindy and other ladies who has iui experience: after your IUI, did you feel any pain at all? I felt discomfort around 11am, a couple hours after the IUI ... On my right ovary. I wonder if that was from the procedure or could that be ovulation pain? It was on and off all day. Thoughts?


----------



## Shareena

Trina - After the IUI I had cramps but I also thought it was ovulation but it can be from the IUI itself. Good luck in the tww!!

AFM: I am cd9 today and got my second gonal-f. I am so looking forward to this cycle and praying this cycle will give me the so wanted BFP.


----------



## Cridge

Lola - did af find you? Sorry! :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

GL to you!


----------



## zadeebug

Aside from the normal CM, OPKs, and BBT what are some signs of ovulation or impending ovulation. I was on clomid for 7 cycles with no O so I'm afraid to get my hopes up with femara. I would feel so much more hopeful if I could just O. Then I would feel like I'm a step closer to eventually get a BFP.


----------



## beaniekins

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Went to my second follie check this morning...2 on right (was 3 on Sunday but I guess one disappeared or something and they were all 8mm then) one is 9mm and one is 14 and another on my left (was 10mm on Sunday) now 14mm. Dr has me doing 5 more days of Femara, 3 pills a day and I go back on Monday for yet another scan. He wants me to do OPKs every 12 hours just in case I OV before Monday. Also starting Metformin today. He has me starting 1 pill a day and gradually getting to 4 a day when I feel my body is ready. I see several of you ladies take it so can you tell me about your side effects and how much you take? Also found out some not so happy news today (speaking of Metformin)....I have diabetes :( Wow, what a morning.

Hi there! I have been taking 1500 mg of Metformin for almost a month now. I started with one 750 mg pill and added the second pill after 3 days. I have been really lucky and have not had any side effects. My doctor recommended I eat a low carb, sugar-free, and grain-free diet to reduce the side effects and I think it has really helped. I have also been exercising a lot (for me anyway :haha:) which also supposedly helps. The funny thing is that I didn't really have carb cravings at first but now all of a sudden all I can think about is chips and queso or brownies. I just bought myself dark chocolate covered bananas at the store and am hoping that is a healthier compromise :blush:


----------



## MKHewson

Oh my Chiles your day is almost here, I am so excited for, I hope tomorrow is you day....sending you lots of :dust::dust: and a big :bfp::bfp:


----------



## Cridge

Zadeebug - I fear those are really the only true ways of knowing ovulation is around the corner (with the exception of an u/s). As soon as your cf turns to ewcm (that's the goal, although some don't quite get that far and only see really wet or creamy cf), then you know the big O is right around the corner. If opk's work for you, even better, but don't get too discouraged if you don't see a + (I never do). Your temp will only confirm you've ovulated, so by the time it goes up, it's generally too late to take advantage at that point.

Some people can feel when they ovulate, although the last couple of cycles I've had better ovulation when I didn't feel a thing. My ovaries are big complainers and I always thought the aching was a good sign, but based on many u/s, it's clear that the aching doesn't necessarily mean I have a follie growing. Everyone is different in that department though. You just need to know your body really well....which takes time.

GL!


----------



## Chiles

MrsCompass said:


> Thank you, Cridge. My Doctor did the IUI herself and I was very happy about that. We are pretty content with the sperm count given that DH has low count to begin with. We had 5 million and Doctor wasnt too concern. We felt good about that.
> 
> Chilles and Cindy and other ladies who has iui experience: after your IUI, did you feel any pain at all? I felt discomfort around 11am, a couple hours after the IUI ... On my right ovary. I wonder if that was from the procedure or could that be ovulation pain? It was on and off all day. Thoughts?

I definetly felt the ovulation pain because my follicles was on my left side. And the IUI made me feel very crampy. I was very sore that day and some the next. 



zadeebug said:


> Aside from the normal CM, OPKs, and BBT what are some signs of ovulation or impending ovulation. I was on clomid for 7 cycles with no O so I'm afraid to get my hopes up with femara. I would feel so much more hopeful if I could just O. Then I would feel like I'm a step closer to eventually get a BFP.

:hugs: I know how you feel, I had 2 cycles before this one where I did not ovulate. And this is my 1st cycle where I did. Once they find the right dose and medication it will happen. Its something out here that I am sure you will respond to :) kMFX that femara works like a charm. 


MKHewson said:


> Oh my Chiles your day is almost here, I am so excited for, I hope tomorrow is you day....sending you lots of :dust::dust: and a big :bfp::bfp:

Yes it is :happydance::happydance::happydance:No signs of the witch yet :) so we will see. KMFX


----------



## MKHewson

Chiles said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, Cridge. My Doctor did the IUI herself and I was very happy about that. We are pretty content with the sperm count given that DH has low count to begin with. We had 5 million and Doctor wasnt too concern. We felt good about that.
> 
> Chilles and Cindy and other ladies who has iui experience: after your IUI, did you feel any pain at all? I felt discomfort around 11am, a couple hours after the IUI ... On my right ovary. I wonder if that was from the procedure or could that be ovulation pain? It was on and off all day. Thoughts?
> 
> I definetly felt the ovulation pain because my follicles was on my left side. And the IUI made me feel very crampy. I was very sore that day and some the next.
> 
> 
> 
> zadeebug said:
> 
> 
> Aside from the normal CM, OPKs, and BBT what are some signs of ovulation or impending ovulation. I was on clomid for 7 cycles with no O so I'm afraid to get my hopes up with femara. I would feel so much more hopeful if I could just O. Then I would feel like I'm a step closer to eventually get a BFP.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I know how you feel, I had 2 cycles before this one where I did not ovulate. And this is my 1st cycle where I did. Once they find the right dose and medication it will happen. Its something out here that I am sure you will respond to :) kMFX that femara works like a charm.
> 
> 
> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> Oh my Chiles your day is almost here, I am so excited for, I hope tomorrow is you day....sending you lots of :dust::dust: and a big :bfp::bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes it is :happydance::happydance::happydance:No signs of the witch yet :) so we will see. KMFXClick to expand...

I would normally get strong pms, so that was a little indicator to me I might have been pregger.///


----------



## Chiles

@ MK I have been a little bitchy. Lol we shall see!!!! I dont want to post any symptoms I had until I know if its a bfn and bfp.


----------



## jchic

Good luck Chiles!

How is everyone today?

AFM - had my CD3 b/w and baseline u/s today. They found a cyst on my left ovary that they think is either a corpus luteum cyst OR a chocolate cyst. RE wants me to continue with the Femara this cycle and that we will monitor it and see. Says its not big, but if its gets big we will remove it. I always thought they made you NOT take femara if they found a cyst? Perhaps because this isnt a follicle cyst?


----------



## s08

jchic said:


> Good luck Chiles!
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> AFM - had my CD3 b/w and baseline u/s today. They found a cyst on my left ovary that they think is either a corpus luteum cyst OR a chocolate cyst. RE wants me to continue with the Femara this cycle and that we will monitor it and see. Says its not big, but if its gets big we will remove it. I always thought they made you NOT take femara if they found a cyst? Perhaps because this isnt a follicle cyst?

I had a cyst on my right ovary this cycle at my baseline ultrasound, and I thought they would cancel meds. But they didn't. My re still said to take the femara and bravelle. I only had 4 follies on that side (with 10 on the left), so they thought the cyst might have stopped as many follies on that side. Surprisingly, it turns out that at my cd 11 ultrasound, my dominant follicle was on the right (26 mm), with two smaller ones on the left (17 and 18). So I guess you never know. 

What is a "chocolate cyst"? And how many follies did you have today?


----------



## jchic

a chocolate cyst is an endometrioma that is filled with fluid or blood....I didnt ask how many follies - I assume when I go in on CD10 that I will be given that info and told when to trigger.


----------



## drsquid

tomorrow is cycle day 12 us.. i get to find out how the femara did. i made a great follie on my own last month so im curious to see how this has gone. ive had weird twinges etc so im guessing/hoping ive made a few.. fingers crossed for trigger for iui m or tues.


----------



## Shareena

drsquid said:


> tomorrow is cycle day 12 us.. i get to find out how the femara did. i made a great follie on my own last month so im curious to see how this has gone. ive had weird twinges etc so im guessing
> /hoping ive made a few.. fingers crossed for trigger for iui m or tues.

Good luck on your scan tomorrow! 

Chiles- I can't wait to find out your results. Good luck girl.

Mrs.Compass- How are you doing? Try to relax as much as possible.

Afm: I am on third day of gonal-f today(CD-10). Its going great. I can't wait for my u/s to find out what's going on with the follicles.


----------



## courtneycvt12

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Went to my second follie check this morning...2 on right (was 3 on Sunday but I guess one disappeared or something and they were all 8mm then) one is 9mm and one is 14 and another on my left (was 10mm on Sunday) now 14mm. Dr has me doing 5 more days of Femara, 3 pills a day and I go back on Monday for yet another scan. He wants me to do OPKs every 12 hours just in case I OV before Monday. Also starting Metformin today. He has me starting 1 pill a day and gradually getting to 4 a day when I feel my body is ready. I see several of you ladies take it so can you tell me about your side effects and how much you take? Also found out some not so happy news today (speaking of Metformin)....I have diabetes :( Wow, what a morning.

sorry about the news. it can be reversed though! with the metformin make sure you take it on a full stomach, don't take it and then eat. you have to watch your carb intake with it too...too many carbs and you'll be racing to the bathroom.


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Lola - did af find you? Sorry! :hugs:


yes--bad news--I am back to my "old" AF--almost non-existant. no spotting but not really a light flow either. Not sure if thats just how it happened this month or if the femara didnt work. I see my dr on thursday so ill ask him and show him my chart. I am supposed to start letrozole tomorrow morning but im concerned about this light flow,,,my temp dropped too so im not sure if i should PG test first or just assume im not pg and take the pills.


----------



## zadeebug

Earlier today my ovaries have were having twinges of pain and now I'm am a bit crampy could this be a sign of ovulation? I haven't had a positive opk but I'm only on day 14. Hopefully its a good thing. I'm hoping for lots of BFPs in February for us! HP and baby dust to all!


----------



## Chiles

Okay ladies I tested this morning and got a stark white :bfn: I am not upset though. Ready to begin a new cycle. I am 13dpiui, no signs of the :witch: yet, but I can feel her near by. I was going to test tomorrow, but I am just going to wait it out and test monday and call the RE office. 

Goodluck ladies in the tww, and the ones in the beginning their new cycle.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

beaniekins said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Went to my second follie check this morning...2 on right (was 3 on Sunday but I guess one disappeared or something and they were all 8mm then) one is 9mm and one is 14 and another on my left (was 10mm on Sunday) now 14mm. Dr has me doing 5 more days of Femara, 3 pills a day and I go back on Monday for yet another scan. He wants me to do OPKs every 12 hours just in case I OV before Monday. Also starting Metformin today. He has me starting 1 pill a day and gradually getting to 4 a day when I feel my body is ready. I see several of you ladies take it so can you tell me about your side effects and how much you take? Also found out some not so happy news today (speaking of Metformin)....I have diabetes :( Wow, what a morning.
> 
> Hi there! I have been taking 1500 mg of Metformin for almost a month now. I started with one 750 mg pill and added the second pill after 3 days. I have been really lucky and have not had any side effects. My doctor recommended I eat a low carb, sugar-free, and grain-free diet to reduce the side effects and I think it has really helped. I have also been exercising a lot (for me anyway :haha:) which also supposedly helps. The funny thing is that I didn't really have carb cravings at first but now all of a sudden all I can think about is chips and queso or brownies. I just bought myself dark chocolate covered bananas at the store and am hoping that is a healthier compromise :blush:Click to expand...

I have been only taking one pill for the past couple of days but I am going up to two pills today. Havent really had too bad of the side effects so here's to hoping I can get to the full dosage soon. My DH said part of him is glad that if I eat something Im not suppose to that it will make me run to the bathroom because then he doesnt have to tell me when I can and cant have something lol. I have my next scan on Monday....wish I would just go ahead and ovulate!! Hopefully this second dose of femara does the trick.


----------



## MKHewson

Chiles said:


> Okay ladies I tested this morning and got a stark white :bfn: I am not upset though. Ready to begin a new cycle. I am 13dpiui, no signs of the :witch: yet, but I can feel her near by. I was going to test tomorrow, but I am just going to wait it out and test monday and call the RE office.
> 
> Goodluck ladies in the tww, and the ones in the beginning their new cycle.

Sorry for your bfn, lets hope the next cycle is yours :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

us today was kind of good and bad. great response to femara. 5 follies mostly 15mm but one was dominant at 18. go back monday to see if they all grow and to time my trigger.. bad side.. that means iui is weds or thurs. both days are crazy at work and im working with jerks.. getting out will be tough. theoretically better weds because i can come in an hour early and since im the one working late i can send my coworkers home early. but the weds coworkers are sorta of jerks..


----------



## Cridge

Lola - I had a super, super light af after my 3rd femara cycle. I wasn't even really sure what to call day 1 because it was pretty much just spotting for 5 days. But the following cycle was my best cycle ever (in my life). Based on your temps, I would go ahead with your plan and start the pills.

Chiles - :hugs:

drsquid - any chance they'll trigger early so you can have your iui early?! Or is the Wednesday iui based on a Monday trigger? :( I'm having some of the same timing concerns this cycle also. fx'd it works out for you!


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Lola - I had a super, super light af after my 3rd femara cycle. I wasn't even really sure what to call day 1 because it was pretty much just spotting for 5 days. But the following cycle was my best cycle ever (in my life). Based on your temps, I would go ahead with your plan and start the pills.

I was worried about taking the meds and being preg so i went ahead and took an HPT and it was neg, but i felt better about taking the letrozole KNOWING for sure that it was AF. I guess I will just carry on as I have been.


----------



## drsquid

lola- i had the same feelings.. like despite bleeding heavily i am really pregnant and going to mess this all up. when the ultrasound looked at my lining today and it was thick and empty was the first time i truly wasnt still slightly worried.

cridge- yeah the weds or thurs is based on trigger on mon or tues night. trigger at 8pm or so, go in at 10.30 am 2 days later.. while convenience would be nice.. id rather get nice ripe eggs =) im, also gonna continue using the opks (though they dont seem to work for me) so i dont miss ovulation either.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hi ladies. It's been about 5 days since I've been on here, I've missed a lot! Congrats on the BFP's first of all! How wonderful!

As for me, AF showed up on CD33 (feb 3rd). I can't believe I just had a somewhat normal cycle. LoL. I'm now on CD3 and start my letrozole 5mg today, taking them CD 3-7. 
I was bummed that I didn't get my BFP, but the fact that I ovulated, and that a REAL AF actually came on her own, that's a big step in the right direction to me! :) ....
So, now I start this cycle with HOPE. My RE said that last cycle I had only a 9% chance of conceiving, and this month I have an 18% chance, and that my chance goes up from there, as long as my body responds in the ways that it should. My only question, is that since I started AF on the 3rd, it's been a decent flow up until today...is it possible to have only a 3 day period? It seems short to me! ...maybe it's just slowed down and will start up again, considering the PCOS...it's confusing to me!

Anyway, just thought I'd do a quick update to update my stats. 
Stay strong ladies :)


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> As for me, AF showed up on CD33 (feb 3rd). I can't believe I just had a somewhat normal cycle. LoL. I'm now on CD3 and start my letrozole 5mg today, taking them CD 3-7.
> I was bummed that I didn't get my BFP, but the fact that I ovulated, and that a REAL AF actually came on her own, that's a big step in the right direction to me! :) ....
> So, now I start this cycle with HOPE. My RE said that last cycle I had only a 9% chance of conceiving, and this month I have an 18% chance, and that my chance goes up from there, as long as my body responds in the ways that it should. My only question, is that since I started AF on the 3rd, it's been a decent flow up until today...is it possible to have only a 3 day period? It seems short to me! ...maybe it's just slowed down and will start up again, considering the PCOS...it's confusing to me!
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd do a quick update to update my stats.
> Stay strong ladies :)

My AF with femara and metformin has been 3 or 4 days with a medium to light flow and spotting <sorry TMI> when i was younger it was very heavy and was 7 days of helloooo! I would lay in bed for days, sleeping. :cry:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> As for me, AF showed up on CD33 (feb 3rd). I can't believe I just had a somewhat normal cycle. LoL. I'm now on CD3 and start my letrozole 5mg today, taking them CD 3-7.
> I was bummed that I didn't get my BFP, but the fact that I ovulated, and that a REAL AF actually came on her own, that's a big step in the right direction to me! :) ....
> So, now I start this cycle with HOPE. My RE said that last cycle I had only a 9% chance of conceiving, and this month I have an 18% chance, and that my chance goes up from there, as long as my body responds in the ways that it should. My only question, is that since I started AF on the 3rd, it's been a decent flow up until today...is it possible to have only a 3 day period? It seems short to me! ...maybe it's just slowed down and will start up again, considering the PCOS...it's confusing to me!
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd do a quick update to update my stats.
> Stay strong ladies :)
> 
> My AF with femara and metformin has been 3 or 4 days with a medium to light flow and spotting <sorry TMI> when i was younger it was very heavy and was 7 days of helloooo! I would lay in bed for days, sleeping. :cry:Click to expand...

Ohhh..well maybe mine will only last that long...LoL. I'm just not used to this type of flow. :p When I was young, mine was identical to yours, but for the past 5-6 years I've only had the "break through" bleeds and horrible debilitating cramping. Yuck. LoL. Now I have the light to medium flow with on and off major cramping. I'd just like to get on a regular "schedule" with all of this so I know what to expect, instead of having to guess all the time. LoL.


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> As for me, AF showed up on CD33 (feb 3rd). I can't believe I just had a somewhat normal cycle. LoL. I'm now on CD3 and start my letrozole 5mg today, taking them CD 3-7.
> I was bummed that I didn't get my BFP, but the fact that I ovulated, and that a REAL AF actually came on her own, that's a big step in the right direction to me! :) ....
> So, now I start this cycle with HOPE. My RE said that last cycle I had only a 9% chance of conceiving, and this month I have an 18% chance, and that my chance goes up from there, as long as my body responds in the ways that it should. My only question, is that since I started AF on the 3rd, it's been a decent flow up until today...is it possible to have only a 3 day period? It seems short to me! ...maybe it's just slowed down and will start up again, considering the PCOS...it's confusing to me!
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd do a quick update to update my stats.
> Stay strong ladies :)
> 
> My AF with femara and metformin has been 3 or 4 days with a medium to light flow and spotting <sorry TMI> when i was younger it was very heavy and was 7 days of helloooo! I would lay in bed for days, sleeping. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh..well maybe mine will only last that long...LoL. I'm just not used to this type of flow. :p When I was young, mine was identical to yours, but for the past 5-6 years I've only had the "break through" bleeds and horrible debilitating cramping. Yuck. LoL. Now I have the light to medium flow with on and off major cramping. I'd just like to get on a regular "schedule" with all of this so I know what to expect, instead of having to guess all the time. LoL.Click to expand...

I dont care how my cycle is, I just want to have a REAASON to have a cycle, if i cant get preg, why have cramps and the ickyness???:shrug:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Just cause I know you ladies would understand....Im going batty!! This cycle is soooo long!! I have my THIRD scan for this cycle in the morning, hoping that my follies are big enough now. My body is getting used to the Metformin quicker than I thought it would so Im glad for that. Im hoping for ovulation very very soon!!!!!


----------



## LolaM

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Just cause I know you ladies would understand....Im going batty!! This cycle is soooo long!! I have my THIRD scan for this cycle in the morning, hoping that my follies are big enough now. My body is getting used to the Metformin quicker than I thought it would so Im glad for that. Im hoping for ovulation very very soon!!!!!


GL!


----------



## MrsCompass

Goodluck Mrs.Stinksi!!!! 

AFM - This TWW is dragging ... Feb 16th is my HCG test. Fingers crossed.


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Goodluck Mrs.Stinksi!!!!
> 
> AFM - This TWW is dragging ... Feb 16th is my HCG test. Fingers crossed.

TWW is so long, I swear to god there is an extra few days added or something. How you been feeling otherwise?


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> As for me, AF showed up on CD33 (feb 3rd). I can't believe I just had a somewhat normal cycle. LoL. I'm now on CD3 and start my letrozole 5mg today, taking them CD 3-7.
> I was bummed that I didn't get my BFP, but the fact that I ovulated, and that a REAL AF actually came on her own, that's a big step in the right direction to me! :) ....
> So, now I start this cycle with HOPE. My RE said that last cycle I had only a 9% chance of conceiving, and this month I have an 18% chance, and that my chance goes up from there, as long as my body responds in the ways that it should. My only question, is that since I started AF on the 3rd, it's been a decent flow up until today...is it possible to have only a 3 day period? It seems short to me! ...maybe it's just slowed down and will start up again, considering the PCOS...it's confusing to me!
> 
> Anyway, just thought I'd do a quick update to update my stats.
> Stay strong ladies :)
> 
> My AF with femara and metformin has been 3 or 4 days with a medium to light flow and spotting <sorry TMI> when i was younger it was very heavy and was 7 days of helloooo! I would lay in bed for days, sleeping. :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Ohhh..well maybe mine will only last that long...LoL. I'm just not used to this type of flow. :p When I was young, mine was identical to yours, but for the past 5-6 years I've only had the "break through" bleeds and horrible debilitating cramping. Yuck. LoL. Now I have the light to medium flow with on and off major cramping. I'd just like to get on a regular "schedule" with all of this so I know what to expect, instead of having to guess all the time. LoL.Click to expand...
> 
> I dont care how my cycle is, I just want to have a REAASON to have a cycle, if i cant get preg, why have cramps and the ickyness???:shrug:Click to expand...

Exactly! LoL.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Thanks ladies!!

I got my trigger shot this morning!! Had a nice 21mm on the left side and two others on the right, he thought one of them may have already ruptured. For all of those who have gotten trigger shots before: do you know what the "approximate" time span is for when i should ovulate? Dr just said to BD tonight and tomorrow night. Im so excited!!!! I need to fix my ticker but not sure how long of a cycle to put in...oh well, I will just leave it be.


----------



## MrsCompass

MKHewson said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> Goodluck Mrs.Stinksi!!!!
> 
> AFM - This TWW is dragging ... Feb 16th is my HCG test. Fingers crossed.
> 
> TWW is so long, I swear to god there is an extra few days added or something. How you been feeling otherwise?Click to expand...


I've been very tired and very sleep and been very very very hungry. I had a bagel this morning and I'm ready to have a steak now at 11:30am. I'm bloated also. 

I do think this is all from the HCG shot, this time around i got (20,000UI), so, I'm sure side effects are exaggerated. 

@MrsStinksi ... exciting!!! Have fun!!!


----------



## Cridge

MrsCompass - why did you get a double dose of hcg? You ovulated last time, didn't you?


----------



## Charisse28

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Thanks ladies!!
> 
> I got my trigger shot this morning!! Had a nice 21mm on the left side and two others on the right, he thought one of them may have already ruptured. For all of those who have gotten trigger shots before: do you know what the "approximate" time span is for when i should ovulate? Dr just said to BD tonight and tomorrow night. Im so excited!!!! I need to fix my ticker but not sure how long of a cycle to put in...oh well, I will just leave it be.

I think its anywhere between 24-48hrs after the trigger, but they usually say about 36hrs. after. HTHs GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Charisse28

Today is CD1 for me! I had a 29 day cycle and a 14 day LP this time. BFN so on to the next. Doing same protocol except I'm switching days and doing CD5-12 this time. GOOD LUCK AND BABY DUST TO ALL!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Sorry for the BFN Charisse .. I hope the next cycle is THE ONE!

@MrsStinki: My Doctor said most likely 36 hours (average) but for me I think I ovulated on 38.5 hour because I felt ovulation pain and some twitching all on my right side. Another girl in my clinic things that she ovulated on 30 hours.


----------



## drsquid

5 follicles of which it looks like 2-3 will be mature. I trigger tonight for weds iui. Giant hassle though, freaking Walgreens doesn't have the trigger without an advanced order. Finally went back and got it from the fertility office.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Thanks for all of the responses!! Im super stoked about this cycle!!!!!

I hope all of you ladies are going along smoothly in your cycles and good luck to each of you!! Im so glad to have such a wonderful group of women to share this experience with...the good and the bad stuff :)


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Oh and this is probably a little TMI but for real, my nipples are SOOOO sensitive!!!!!!!


----------



## LolaM

check out my chart--my temps have TANKED, im at 97.2 and im coming down with a cold! my temps havent been this low before!


----------



## zadeebug

I'm on cd17 and I got my first smiley face ever! (Clearblue digital opk) it made my day! So when should I bd?


----------



## MrsCompass

@MrsStinski: My Nippies were the same after the trigger shots. My first trigger shot 2 cycles ago ... I couldn't even have wear a bra without screaming.


----------



## MrsCompass

@Zadee .. that's exciting!! I've never seen a smily face ... those things just don't work for me. Goodluck!! I'm sure one of these girls will be able to help you with BD schedule.


----------



## siblingwishes

zadeebug said:


> I'm on cd17 and I got my first smiley face ever! (Clearblue digital opk) it made my day! So when should I bd?

You should BD today and tomorrow for sure! I would BD the day after that too. DH's swimmers are good right?


----------



## MKHewson

I would do what Sibling said, LOL as soon as I saw CM, we BD for the next 3 days.


----------



## zadeebug

siblingwishes said:


> zadeebug said:
> 
> 
> I'm on cd17 and I got my first smiley face ever! (Clearblue digital opk) it made my day! So when should I bd?
> 
> You should BD today and tomorrow for sure! I would BD the day after that too. DH's swimmers are good right?Click to expand...

Not sure about DHs swimmers hasn't been checked. Hopefully they are I've just had so many problems just trying to ovulate that we assumed it was me. I also am going to be using preseed.


----------



## flybaby

Hey all...I have taken my 1st round of femara after waiting 3 months after a miscarriage. I was on clomid 3 cycles before that...Just curious as to when you have all O'd on femara? Clomid always showed a surge the morning of the 14th and 15th but 2 out of 3 times I'm not even sure I really ovulated...

Really looking for some gals to talk to as all of this waiting is getting to me!


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies I am back

CD1 for me today!!!!! I took a short break this weekend and had a good time :wine: just relaxed and left all the TTC behind us. 

Whew. Now back to business...I am waiting on the nurse to call back in hope we up the anty this cycle and make my ovaries work hard :) or like cride mention on her other post "slap my ovaries around" so updates on that to come soon.


----------



## MrsCompass

Chiles! I love your spirit ... :)


----------



## Chiles

I am just happy that I ovulated last cycle (first time ever) and AF is here without me taking provera. Everything is looking good now. If I wasn't positive about all this TTC stuff I would have gave up by now.

And I am so blessed to be able to even attempt at all this because of my lovely insurance.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

@MrsCompass - Did you test out your trigger? My Dr recommended me to start testing today and take pics each day so I can see how long it takes it to get out of my system. So, I did as told and took my first test today, which is positive, but not the blaring positive I assumed I would get. Its there, no doubt, but I honestly thought it was going to be almost as dark as the control line and thats just not the case.


----------



## MrsCompass

@chiles: you have a good point! All of our meds are covered by insurance, too. Doctor fees are covered by our province. We did have to pay for IUI. But the same day of our IUI, dh was requested to come in over the weekend for some overtime. That never happens! So, that covered the IUI. such a blessing!

@mrsstinski, doc doesn't recommend that I test. I would love to Poas right now. Just to see those two lines but I know I would just be teasing myself. Good luck! So exciting, eh? So, when do you find out for sure?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

MrsCompass said:


> @chiles: you have a good point! All of our meds are covered by insurance, too. Doctor fees are covered by our province. We did have to pay for IUI. But the same day of our IUI, dh was requested to come in over the weekend for some overtime. That never happens! So, that covered the IUI. such a blessing!
> 
> @mrsstinski, doc doesn't recommend that I test. I would love to Poas right now. Just to see those two lines but I know I would just be teasing myself. Good luck! So exciting, eh? So, when do you find out for sure?

He said to test for 14 days or until I get a negative test so we will see how long that takes. He said that I should take my "real" test Feb 22nd because that is when I would be due AF. He said if I dont get a new cycle within a few days to call and get some bloodwork done because we need to catch any possible pregnancy early to see where my progesterone is and all that good stuff. You guys are so lucky that your insurance pays...mine wont pay for fertility so every visit its between $170-$230...yay lol


----------



## Chiles

@Mrscompass, yea we had to pay for iui too. And if we do ivf we have to pay for that too. 

@Mrsstinski I tested out my trigger it was gone a 11dptrigger, everyone is different though


----------



## LolaM

Mrs.Stinski said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> @chiles: you have a good point! All of our meds are covered by insurance, too. Doctor fees are covered by our province. We did have to pay for IUI. But the same day of our IUI, dh was requested to come in over the weekend for some overtime. That never happens! So, that covered the IUI. such a blessing!
> 
> @mrsstinski, doc doesn't recommend that I test. I would love to Poas right now. Just to see those two lines but I know I would just be teasing myself. Good luck! So exciting, eh? So, when do you find out for sure?
> 
> He said to test for 14 days or until I get a negative test so we will see how long that takes. He said that I should take my "real" test Feb 22nd because that is when I would be due AF. He said if I dont get a new cycle within a few days to call and get some bloodwork done because we need to catch any possible pregnancy early to see where my progesterone is and all that good stuff. You guys are so lucky that your insurance pays...mine wont pay for fertility so every visit its between $170-$230...yay lolClick to expand...


My insurance doesnt pay for anything with the "infertility" label on it, nothing..not a prescription, not even a poke in the eye if its infertility related. And with all the procedures I've had Im in for about $5000 and my hubs is in for about $250 :nope:


----------



## drsquid

yup. i went out of network for mine because my insurance doenst cover anything and it was more expensive to stay at kaiser and do it. luckily i could get the labs done at kaiser (just emailed a photo of the order sheet to my gyn). i think the iui was 200-300., us is 240, , femara $92, hcg trigger $100. it is adding up. oh and sperm


----------



## Chiles

Infertility is expensive. Very expensive!!! What pains me the most is the costs. If I had no coverage I would have went straight IVF. The drugs that I am currently using are used for IVF and they are sooooo expensive, even though I am not paying nothing but a $12 or 5 co pay still I am sticker shocked that ppl can pay so much with such high hopes and the (excuse my language) $hit don't even work. 

I am done venting. Lol. So ladies I have a question. Where do you draw the line with TTC? I know if you are like me I don't have $13,000 I can pull out my a$$ lol. 

AFM: I think we will do 2 more cycles, and then consider IVF end of this year since I have found a reasonable price that is under $6000 for military. That's where I am drawing the line for us, anyone else care to share?


----------



## LolaM

drsquid said:


> yup. i went out of network for mine because my insurance doenst cover anything and it was more expensive to stay at kaiser and do it. luckily i could get the labs done at kaiser (just emailed a photo of the order sheet to my gyn). i think the iui was 200-300., us is 240, , femara $92, hcg trigger $100. it is adding up. oh and sperm

actually--i had forgetten, my metformin IS covered because its a diabetic medication, so get that one at least and my dr isnt charging me for the consultation visits and he is letting me make payments, which i will be making for the rest of my LIFE!


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> Infertility is expensive. Very expensive!!! What pains me the most is the costs. If I had no coverage I would have went straight IVF. The drugs that I am currently using are used for IVF and they are sooooo expensive, even though I am not paying nothing but a $12 or 5 co pay still I am sticker shocked that ppl can pay so much with such high hopes and the (excuse my language) $hit don't even work.
> 
> I am done venting. Lol. So ladies I have a question. Where do you draw the line with TTC? I know if you are like me I don't have $13,000 I can pull out my a$$ lol.
> 
> AFM: I think we will do 2 more cycles, and then consider IVF end of this year since I have found a reasonable price that is under $6000 for military. That's where I am drawing the line for us, anyone else care to share?

We have drawn the line. With the bills we have, there is no more. We will not do IVF, its $$$, invasive and the success rates are low. We found a state adoption agency. Hubs wants to clean up his credit a bit and End of the school year we will begin the adoption process, which we had wanted to do anyways so i guess we will just start sooner than planned.
Its kind of a trap, and some days i feel like Forrest Gump-"well, since I've run this far, I might just as well keep going" but at some point, it has to stop, and just like that, i was done runninG!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Hi! Sorry to hijack this thread. I was so excited to find it. :) I was hoping to get some wisdoms from some fellow Femara takers. 

I am 35 and TTC #2. First one was the first month off OCP. I had never had regular periods and was taking OCP for that. Then when were were ready for #2 I somehow thought it was going to happen right away again but I was wrong. This is month 7 of trying and have only ovulated twice. So went to RE who diagnosed me with PCOS based on history and blood work. Started Femara for the first time this month. I am CD9 and went in for u/s and no dominant follicle seen... largest was 7 mm and the stripe was only 3.5 mm. The 2 times I ovulated was right after stopping OCPs (restarted them to bring on a period after a long time w/o) which my doctor thought was due to rebound effect and I O'd CD 19 both times. I know it might be too early but RE thought that Femara would shorten the time to O. Anyone else with this problem? She doesn't want to do anything but wait for u/s at CD 11 to see how things are going. My question is if there is still nothing at CD 11 do I have to call this cycle a bust and wait another month?

Thanks!


----------



## Chiles

@ Lola- I. Agree with you on that, IVF is very expensive and I had read the forums where women have like 4 failed Fresh IVF:/ I can't deal with all that. I think I can give it 1 shot and that's it. We were going to go head and move forward with adoption, we had scheduled orientation and all and then we finally got some good news that I was starting to respond to the meds. So we are holding off for now. But the line has to be drawn some where. Lots of women get pregnant right after they stop fertility treatments etc. But I am too interested in adoption.


----------



## Cridge

Ms. Shortie - welcome! :hi: Last cycle I was on 10mg femara (that's a lot!) days 3-7. On CD12 I had no follies (except my typical pcos ones) and my estradiol was at 20 (really low). I took an additional 12.5mg femara on CD12 and 13 and I ovulated 9 days later. So don't give up yet.

Chiles - sorry af found you, but you have a great attitude! DH and I always drew the line at IVF - meaning, we would never go there. Over the years we've done more clomid here and there, but now that we're giving ttc one last shot, we're drawing the line at the end of 3 gonal-f cycles. Partly because that's what insurance will cover, although our deductible is so high that we're paying for everything out of pocket at this point. And really, the way my doc does it, I could easily get away with as many gonal-f cycles as I wanted, probably. But, it's just too much. I'm too tired and ready to be done with it all. We did try the adoption route, but after 3 years of waiting we decided it wasn't for us, and we've felt good with that decision.


----------



## sugarpuff

CD1 again and I have an urgent internal ultrasound today, great timing. Ugh I'm getting so bored of this already. Think I'm all ready to throw in the towel soon


----------



## flybaby

We have a small amount to use on infertility in a lifetime a very small amount I think it maybe might cover a one trip of IUI so pretty much if we get to the point that we need an IUI that'd be our 1st and last try...


----------



## Ms. Shortie

My insurance also does 't cover anything infertility related so we had the FP do the bloodwork & Costco has letrozole for $6 for 5 pills of the 2.5mg. I had to call around because the prices varied a lot!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

@Cridge. Thanks for the welcome. Your story gives me hope. I guess I will try to be patient & hope thurday's ultrasound has some growing follies.


----------



## drsquid

ms shortie- wow i shoulda called around. walgreens charged me $92 for 10 pills of 2.5 and that was with their ripoff card


----------



## MKHewson

I wish I could send you ladies my leftovers, our insurance combine with ontario health coverage I was lucky not have to spend any money.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Ms. Shortie said:


> Hi! Sorry to hijack this thread. I was so excited to find it. :) I was hoping to get some wisdoms from some fellow Femara takers.
> 
> I am 35 and TTC #2. First one was the first month off OCP. I had never had regular periods and was taking OCP for that. Then when were were ready for #2 I somehow thought it was going to happen right away again but I was wrong. This is month 7 of trying and have only ovulated twice. So went to RE who diagnosed me with PCOS based on history and blood work. Started Femara for the first time this month. I am CD9 and went in for u/s and no dominant follicle seen... largest was 7 mm and the stripe was only 3.5 mm. The 2 times I ovulated was right after stopping OCPs (restarted them to bring on a period after a long time w/o) which my doctor thought was due to rebound effect and I O'd CD 19 both times. I know it might be too early but RE thought that Femara would shorten the time to O. Anyone else with this problem? She doesn't want to do anything but wait for u/s at CD 11 to see how things are going. My question is if there is still nothing at CD 11 do I have to call this cycle a bust and wait another month?
> 
> Thanks!

This is my first cycle on Femara and I had a scan done on day 12, follies were still small. Had another on CD 16, still not there yet so my Dr gave me another round of Femara and then I had one more scan on CD 20 and finally had them big enough for a trigger. At least if this cycle doesnt work now the dr knows that I need more than the usual dose so you may just be the same way :)


----------



## Cridge

Mrs Stinski - so your follies grew from small to trigger size in 4 days?! Do you know how small they were on cd16?


----------



## s08

Chiles said:


> I am done venting. Lol. So ladies I have a question. Where do you draw the line with TTC? I know if you are like me I don't have $13,000 I can pull out my a$$ lol.
> 
> AFM: I think we will do 2 more cycles, and then consider IVF end of this year since I have found a reasonable price that is under $6000 for military. That's where I am drawing the line for us, anyone else care to share?

What a good question! This may sound weird, but I'm not sure there is a line for us. IUI and IVF are not covered by our insurance, but I think we're willing to pay quite a bit out of pocket. It pains us greatly to do so, but it is what it is I guess. Of course, I say that now, without having gone through the arduous IVF process. If we have to do IVF (which we'll probably start in April if necessary) we're actually talking about buying the multiple IVF package. Its a little more expensive, but you have more opportunities for success. We do love to buy in bulk at Costco!

As for adoption, we want to exhaust every treatment option first. That probably sounds so selfish to many, I realize, but we have our reasons. It's a long story.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Cridge said:


> Mrs Stinski - so your follies grew from small to trigger size in 4 days?! Do you know how small they were on cd16?

On CD 12 I had three on the right that were 8mm and 1 on the left that was 10mm. On CD 16 I only had 2 on the right, one 9mm and one 14mm and the left had gone to 14mm. Since they still werent big enough to trigger he gave me 5 more days of Femara and on CD 20 I had two on the right, one was still only 9m and the other was 18 I believe and the one on the left was 21mm so he went ahead and gave me the trigger. He also mentioned that he thought the one on the right that was smaller may have already released because it seemed flat or something like that.


----------



## LolaM

drsquid said:


> ms shortie- wow i shoulda called around. walgreens charged me $92 for 10 pills of 2.5 and that was with their ripoff card


For what ever reason, my prescriptions are covered and i pay $3 for metformin and $10 for 10 letrozole pills. if it was $92 i would have stuck with clomid because that was $33


----------



## Ms. Shortie

@drsquid & Lola. I found that walgreens was the most expensive. I thing albertson was half the price. Nothing beat Costco though. I think since letrozole is also for breast cancer they must have them by the tons. 

@Ms. Stinski. Thanks for sharing. There is still hope! My MA said that once they hit 10mm they should keep growing so I hope at least 1 will make it.


----------



## flybaby

CD 16 and yet to have a color change on the OPK with Femara...getting nervous! When did you all O on Femara?


----------



## Charisse28

flybaby said:


> CD 16 and yet to have a color change on the OPK with Femara...getting nervous! When did you all O on Femara?

I O'ed on CD16 w/trigger and the last cycle on CD15 with no trigger. Good Luck!


----------



## MKHewson

flybaby said:


> CD 16 and yet to have a color change on the OPK with Femara...getting nervous! When did you all O on Femara?

I was day 18-21 on fermara alone, when metformin was added it was shortened to day 12-14


----------



## zadeebug

flybaby said:


> CD 16 and yet to have a color change on the OPK with Femara...getting nervous! When did you all O on Femara?

This is my first time on femara and I got my +opk on CD 17.


----------



## LolaM

flybaby said:


> CD 16 and yet to have a color change on the OPK with Femara...getting nervous! When did you all O on Femara?

Typically CD 13 or 14 but im on a 26,27 or 28 day cycle


----------



## Chiles

So ladies I started the Femara today :)

I just feel like here is yet another cycle. Feels routined now. 

It will be cool to be pregnant by next month so I can be pregnant and have my baby all this year.

Well thats my update ladies, Hope all is well :) we really need an updated Chart so please post a comment with your CD/or stat And I will update later. I am CD3


----------



## MKHewson

So I am 6 days away from my first early scan....this seem longer then the TWW. I am hopeful....but cautious.


----------



## siblingwishes

MK - I am sure your scan is going to be great!

Chiles - and away you go! FX that this is your month!

AFM - nausea is really settling in! That's fine by me though! And the progesterone has me so bloated!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Chiles said:


> So ladies I started the Femara today :)
> 
> I just feel like here is yet another cycle. Feels routined now.
> 
> It will be cool to be pregnant by next month so I can be pregnant and have my baby all this year.
> 
> Well thats my update ladies, Hope all is well :) we really need an updated Chart so please post a comment with your CD/or stat And I will update later. I am CD3

Today is CD 23 for me :)


----------



## s08

Chiles said:


> So ladies I started the Femara today :)
> 
> I just feel like here is yet another cycle. Feels routined now.
> 
> It will be cool to be pregnant by next month so I can be pregnant and have my baby all this year.
> 
> Well thats my update ladies, Hope all is well :) we really need an updated Chart so please post a comment with your CD/or stat And I will update later. I am CD3

I like the positive attitude! I'm going to adopt it too. It will be AMAZING when we are all pregnant and have a baby in 2012!

Here's my update:
CD 21
9dpiui #3

I'm 10pd trigger (Ovidrel 250 mcg pre-filled syringe), so I'm not sure when I'm going to start testing. I meant to test it out, but was trying to be somewhat sane in the TWW. Now I'm regretting not doing it.


----------



## Charisse28

I'm CD4 today and starting Femara tomorrow, good luck and babydust to all!


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> MK - I am sure your scan is going to be great!
> 
> Chiles - and away you go! FX that this is your month!
> 
> AFM - nausea is really settling in! That's fine by me though! And the progesterone has me so bloated!

Thanks Siblings, your scan will be soon after mine right...


----------



## Cridge

flybaby - how many mg's did you take this month? Hopefully you'll respond really well and get your + opt soon! I didn't respond to 2.5, 5, and 7.5mg. Ovulated on day 14 with my first cycle of 10mg, but then didn't respond to 10mg the next cycle until I added in 2 more days of 12.5mg. Ovulated on CD21 that cycle.


----------



## Shareena

I had my IUI today morning with two mature follicles. Now the dreading TWW starts.


----------



## Chiles

CYCLE DAYS as of Feb 9

Charisse28.........................................CD 4
Chiles...............................................CD 3
Cooch...............................................CD
Cridge...............................................CD
drsquid..............................................CD
IWantMyTurn......................................CD 
Flybaby.............................................CD 16
Jam1981............................................CD 
Lola..................................................CD 8
MKHewson.........................................:bfp:
MrsCompass.......................................CD
Mrs.Stinski.........................................CD 23
Ms.Shortie.........................................CD
S08..................................................CD 21
Siblingwishes......................................:bfp:
Shareena...........................................CD
Sugarpuff...........................................CD 2
Zadeebug...........................................CD


More to come I am still editing this one :I so if I made a mistake just let me know!!!!! I know I left millions of ppl out lol. Sorry in advance


----------



## Cridge

CYCLE DAYS as of Feb 9

Charisse28.........................................CD 4
Chiles...............................................CD 3
Cooch...............................................CD
Cridge...............................................CD12
drsquid..............................................CD
IWantMyTurn......................................CD 
Flybaby.............................................CD 16
Jam1981............................................CD 
Lola..................................................CD 8
MKHewson.........................................
MrsCompass.......................................CD
Mrs.Stinski.........................................CD 23
Ms.Shortie.........................................CD
S08..................................................CD 21
Siblingwishes......................................
Shareena...........................................CD
Sugarpuff...........................................CD 2
Zadeebug...........................................CD


----------



## drsquid

im cd 17, 1dpiui. just not feeling it this time.. ive been kinda down ever since i took the femara and just not bouncing back.


----------



## MrsCompass

Cd 25 for me! Officially on the second half of my tww. Wake me up when feb 16th is here. Lol


----------



## MrsCompass

I'm 7dpiui today. *tmi* I pee'd and wiped and there's brownish stuff on the tissue. I'm scared because last cycle, I had brown spotting at 10dpo and af came a few hours later. But I'm hoping this is implantation. 

Ps. Ignore my wiggy. It's incorrect.


----------



## MrsCompass

CYCLE DAYS as of Feb 9

Charisse28.........................................CD 4
Chiles...............................................CD 3
Cooch...............................................CD
Cridge...............................................CD12
drsquid..............................................CD
IWantMyTurn......................................CD 
Flybaby.............................................CD 16
Jam1981............................................CD 
Lola..................................................CD 8
MKHewson......................................... BFP (jan 2012)
MrsCompass....................................... Cd 25 (7dpiui)
Mrs.Stinski.........................................CD 23
Ms.Shortie.........................................CD
S08..................................................CD 21
Siblingwishes...................................... BFP (jan 2012)
Shareena...........................................CD
Sugarpuff...........................................CD 2
Zadeebug...........................................CD


----------



## flybaby

Cridge~ 5 mg 3-7...I always got color changes on cd 14 with clomid but also not sure if it worked as the 2nd and 3rd cycles with that I didn't get my period on my own so that could mean I didn't ovulate... So I'm extra nervous taking the femara and being on the night of 16 without a color change. I also tend to worry as hard as I can to get it out of the way!

Chiles~ Thanks for being on the ball and making us all feel like we have this extended family to go to when in need! It means a lot!


----------



## zadeebug

mrscompass said:


> cycle days as of feb 9
> 
> charisse28.........................................cd 4
> chiles...............................................cd 3
> cooch...............................................cd
> cridge...............................................cd12
> drsquid..............................................cd
> iwantmyturn......................................cd
> flybaby.............................................cd 16
> jam1981............................................cd
> lola..................................................cd 8
> mkhewson......................................... Bf.p (jan 2012)
> mrscompass....................................... Cd 25 (7dpiui)
> mrs.stinski.........................................cd 23
> ms.shortie.........................................cd
> s08..................................................cd 21
> siblingwishes...................................... Bfp (jan 2012)
> shareena...........................................cd
> sugarpuff...........................................cd 2
> zadeebug...........................................cd 19

cd 19


----------



## LolaM

here is my update-I went in for my annual appt today. My dr took a sample of both uteri, and he clipped one, so he would know if he was in the same one. He also answered alot of my questions. I wont be monitored because I had the response that i should and he likes the look of my bbt chart. he says we can BD every other day to get a good reserve and that some always leaks out. He also said that it was a myth about putting your legs in the air because teenagers get preg all the time and hes preeeetty sure THEY arent putting their legs in the air, lol. He wants me to keep going for 4-6 months before we talk about the next option and he said he can do IUI for $220 including a wash! I told hubs and he said that was good to hear and it was surely a possibility, and that we could do that "all the time" he doenst EXACTLY understand how cycles work, me thinks. Ive got a cold or allergies, im taking mucinex so i hope that doesnt interfere with my other meds. Ive got to get a refill of metformin tomorrow. Ive got a wicked sweet tooth, i cant stop shoveling it into my face!

I am on CD 8 so the chart is correct


----------



## Ms. Shortie

zadeebug said:


> mrscompass said:
> 
> 
> cycle days as of feb 9
> 
> charisse28.........................................cd 4
> chiles...............................................cd 3
> cooch...............................................cd
> cridge...............................................cd12
> drsquid..............................................cd
> iwantmyturn......................................cd
> flybaby.............................................cd 16
> jam1981............................................cd
> lola..................................................cd 8
> mkhewson......................................... Bf.p (jan 2012)
> mrscompass....................................... Cd 25 (7dpiui)
> mrs.stinski.........................................cd 23
> ms.shortie.........................................cd 11
> s08..................................................cd 21
> siblingwishes...................................... Bfp (jan 2012)
> shareena...........................................cd
> sugarpuff...........................................cd 2
> zadeebug...........................................cd 19
> 
> cd 19Click to expand...

a


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Sorry didn't know how to update the list without having to type something. 

Anyway, got my CD 11 u/s today and 2 follies 8-9 mm on left and 1 8-9 mm on right. Stripe 4.5 mm. Spoke to MA who said that even if things don't look any better on the CD 14 ultrasound they won't give me more femora but instead will make we wait for my period (which I'm assuming won't come if I don't ovulate) and if I don't get it in 2 weeks, then start Provera. Hate the idea of missing yet another cycle. Then next cycle they will bump it up to 5 mg. Fortunately the u/s said that the ovaries are big and look like they're stimulated so maybe 1 will hit 10 mm soon and I don't have to miss another cycle. 

Baby dust to everyone!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Oops.. should say the u/s tech said...


----------



## Chook

Just dropping in to say hi and to wish all you ladies luck this cycle! I have my fingers crossed for you mrscompass and i will be checking in daily in hope of seeing your bfp announcment!!! We are counting down the days till our next docs appointment so we can start trying again...It feels weird to have a break this cycle when its all we have been consumed with for two years...xox


----------



## flybaby

Finally got my kit change today cd 17! I feel like shouting it from the roof...It's almost like my first one all over again. But I'll save the excitement for you ladies. We are looking forward to this next step hoping for a bfp


----------



## Shareena

CYCLE DAYS as of Feb 10

Charisse28.........................................CD 5
Chiles...............................................CD 4
Cooch...............................................CD
Cridge...............................................CD13
drsquid..............................................CD
IWantMyTurn......................................CD
Flybaby.............................................CD 17
Jam1981............................................CD
Lola..................................................CD 9
MKHewson......................................... BFP (jan 2012)
MrsCompass....................................... Cd 26 (7dpiui)
Mrs.Stinski.........................................CD 24
Ms.Shortie.........................................CD
S08..................................................CD 22
Siblingwishes...................................... BFP (jan 2012)
Shareena...........................................CD17(1dpiui)
Sugarpuff...........................................CD 3
Zadeebug...........................................CD


----------



## Chiles

Chook said:


> Just dropping in to say hi and to wish all you ladies luck this cycle! I have my fingers crossed for you mrscompass and i will be checking in daily in hope of seeing your bfp announcment!!! We are counting down the days till our next docs appointment so we can start trying again...It feels weird to have a break this cycle when its all we have been consumed with for two years...xox

Hello Chook, Hope all is well, and you are enjoying your break. See ya Back soon


----------



## Chiles

CYCLE DAYS as of Feb 10

Charisse28.........................................CD 5
Chiles...............................................CD 4
Chook...............................................On a Break
Cooch...............................................On a Break
Cridge...............................................CD 13
drsquid..............................................CD 18
IWantMyTurn......................................CD 8
Flybaby..............................................CD 17
Jam1981.............................................BFP (Jan 2012)
Jchic.................................................CD 10
Lola...................................................CD 9
MKHewson...........................................BFP (Jan 2012)
MrsCompass.......................................CD 26 
Mrs.Stinski.........................................CD 24
Ms.Shortie.........................................CD 12
S08..................................................CD 22
Siblingwishes.......................................BFP (Jan 2012)
Shareena...........................................CD17
Sugarpuff...........................................CD 3
Zadeebug...........................................CD 20


Well ladies I got everyone updated, did some searching :) Please correct it if its wrong

I don't think its a good idea to put the days past ovulation or iui on here, its too much to keep up with and to many numbers going on. However we will see your posts on that I am sure. Good Luck ladies in the TWW!!!!!!

Tons of dust to us all in the midst of it all!!!


----------



## jchic

Hi ladies!

Had my cd10 follie scan and had 3 follies at 1.7, 1.8 and 1.5! Re said to come monday for another scan, trigger and iui same day! Woohoo!


----------



## Chook

Thanks for adding me back to the list chiles! I felt a bit rejected lol and thank you for the predisone advice. It looks like that would be our best option if the doc doesn't want me to use clexane injections after ovulation. We are actually enjoying the break this cycle. It was three years yesterday since my first mc and my beautiful partner took me to the lake and we floated three candles for each of our angels. It was so nice of him. I was always concerned that ltttc with drive a wedge through us but it seems at the moment to be making us stronger. He can come across cold and unaffected by things but taking me to float candles has shown me how much he does and and how supportive he is even if he can't express it verbally. Anyway I'm raving now. Hope you all have a great day and I hope your bfp's are just around the corner xox


----------



## MrsCompass

Chook, that is so nice. My eyes are filled with tears as I type this. I am so moved by your partner's actions. *BigHugs*

It's really nice to see you around here, Chook! Thanks for keeping your fingers crossed for me. Hope to see you more but take all the time that you need. 

@Jchik: Goodluck!!! Monday will be here before you know it.


----------



## drsquid

chiles- thanks for doing the math for me.. now that im post iui.. im only interested in that number and couldnt remember =)


----------



## MrsCompass

Best of luck drsquid and shareena!


----------



## LolaM

Its CD 9 for me, ive got CF and i did an OPK just to be sure i wasnt missing anything and ive got faint lines, so im sure it will be happening soon and ive got an odd feeling in the top of my uterus, im not sure what it is.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

@Chook. What a wonderful story. You have a keeper! 

@jchic. I have follie envy. ;). What dose are you on? 

AFM. DH keeps telling that I need to relax & it will happen. Still don't think relaxing will help me ovulate. ;). Can't wait until cd14 scan. Still hopeful that something is growing.


----------



## s08

drsquid said:


> chiles- thanks for doing the math for me.. now that im post iui.. im only interested in that number and couldnt remember =)

Same here. I'm actually a little obsessed with what dpiui I am!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Ok, I need some thoughts from you ladies. I had my trigger on Monday so I assume I O'd tuesday night. I just noticed some brown/pinkish spotting when I wiped (TMI I know)...wouldnt it be too early for implantation bleeding? Grr, now Im all worried.


----------



## MrsCompass

Hmmm have you had that in any of your previous cycle, mrsstinski. 

I'm sorry I don't know the answer. Hopefully, someone here can help. I got the brownish discharge at 7dpo. I'm still waiting to test. I'm 9 dpo today, I wonder if the trigger is out of my system.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

MrsCompass said:


> Hmmm have you had that in any of your previous cycle, mrsstinski.
> 
> I'm sorry I don't know the answer. Hopefully, someone here can help. I got the brownish discharge at 7dpo. I'm still waiting to test. I'm 9 dpo today, I wonder if the trigger is out of my system.

Ive never had this _type_ of spotting before. It was kinda thick and sticky-like. I havent had it anymore since that one time. I dont even know how much hcg they gave me, but Im still testing it out. Just tested again now and its alllllmost gone. When are you going to test? How exciting that you are so close!! I wont be testing until Feb 22nd, which is when my cycle is due...IF I can hold out. Im just going to continue testing out the trigger until Im completely positive that its ALL gone. Even if I get a positive on the 22nd I will prob still not think too much of it until bloodwork and seeing my dr to see if its real.


----------



## flybaby

Hey all I'm 1 dpo and for the past 3 or 4 days I have had dull twinges in my lower abdomen as far as I remember it's not the same as ovulation pain although I did get my color change yesterday! Just curious if anyone else has had this when on femara. I don't remember feeling ovulation since high school and as far as the twinges I'm not really sure what to think of them...


----------



## LolaM

flybaby said:


> Hey all I'm 1 dpo and for the past 3 or 4 days I have had dull twinges in my lower abdomen as far as I remember it's not the same as ovulation pain although I did get my color change yesterday! Just curious if anyone else has had this when on femara. I don't remember feeling ovulation since high school and as far as the twinges I'm not really sure what to think of them...

I have those all month long, so I have no idea if its me or metformin/letrozole...sorry im not much help with this one!:shrug:


----------



## drsquid

heh, so ive decided to be paranoid this tww and not go to the gym.. so what do i do tonight? i went to a concert (frank turner, and social distortion). stood at the barricade the whole show and got completely crushed. hrmm. not sure what i was thinking


----------



## MrsCompass

Fly baby: like lola I have twinges throughout the month. So, I'm not sure if the mean anything to me. I have read that they're just muscle spasm because so much is going on around that area during ovulation and even after. Sorry, not much help.

Where are the preggos around here? Cindy and MK, what dpo/dpiui did you test? I'm 10 dpi today and I'm dying to test! But I'm afraid to get false positive. How are you feeling? I don't know if it's the two trigger shots that I got this month .... I feel pregnant already. We were at the store yesterday and I got so nauseous, I thought I was going to past out.


----------



## siblingwishes

MrsCompass said:


> Fly baby: like lola I have twinges throughout the month. So, I'm not sure if the mean anything to me. I have read that they're just muscle spasm because so much is going on around that area during ovulation and even after. Sorry, not much help.
> 
> Where are the preggos around here? Cindy and MK, what dpo/dpiui did you test? I'm 10 dpi today and I'm dying to test! But I'm afraid to get false positive. How are you feeling? I don't know if it's the two trigger shots that I got this month .... I feel pregnant already. We were at the store yesterday and I got so nauseous, I thought I was going to past out.

Hey Trina! I got my faint positive at 11 dpiui...I had been having a few waives of nausea here and there, hot flashes, sore boobs (but like deep in them, not on the sides) and a few heart flutters. Oh I hope this is it for you! Are you going to test tomorrow? For me, the Internet cheapie was super super faint, but a FRER was much darker. FXFXFX!:dust:


----------



## MKHewson

Too be honest the on symptom I had was the lack of pms, famara and metformin gave me a huge hormonal response and my period was wicket.


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks Cindy and MK! I just tested today, Sunday (5:30pm) -10 DPO and it was BFN. Not a line at all! Let's see the next two days. My blood test at the clinic is on Thursday. Il do another test on Tuesday or Wednesday morning.


----------



## beaniekins

LolaM said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> ms shortie- wow i shoulda called around. walgreens charged me $92 for 10 pills of 2.5 and that was with their ripoff card
> 
> 
> For what ever reason, my prescriptions are covered and i pay $3 for metformin and $10 for 10 letrozole pills. if it was $92 i would have stuck with clomid because that was $33Click to expand...

Wow, the difference in prices is pretty amazing. I called everywhere in town and had a hard time even finding the medicine in stock (some places could have gotten it sent overnight but I needed to start it that day). I needed 10 2.5 letrozole pills and was quoted $202 at Walgreens (name brand), $110 at Kroger/King Soopers (except they didn't actually have it in stock after I waited for it, sigh), $300 something at Walmart (generic). I finally got it at Target for $158 (generic). I called Costco, who also didn't have it but said it would be over $300. I am curious why other Costcos would have it for so much cheaper. Very frustrating!! There is a website called inhousepharmacy or something like that which is much, much cheaper (I think $50 for 50), but it takes 2 weeks to ship.


----------



## beaniekins

MKHewson said:


> flybaby said:
> 
> 
> CD 16 and yet to have a color change on the OPK with Femara...getting nervous! When did you all O on Femara?
> 
> I was day 18-21 on fermara alone, when metformin was added it was shortened to day 12-14Click to expand...

Flybaby, I see you have ovulated since you posted this (exciting :happydance:) but wanted to respond. I did not ovulate at all on femara my first month (5 mg). This month I am on metformin alone and currently CD 18 with no signs of O. Next month they want me on femara+metformin but I am feeling pretty skeptical after these last 2 cycles. They will keep me on the 5 mg dose - said it is not prescribed at a higher dose??? But, I am sure some of you have done 7.5 mg or even higher. The doc was sure I would O that first cycle with femara alone on CD 14-16 since I usually, but not always, do O on my own, just late in my cycle...

MK - do you remember how long after adding metformin your cycle shortened? Was it immediate or did it take a while? Thanks!


----------



## LolaM

beaniekins said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> ms shortie- wow i shoulda called around. walgreens charged me $92 for 10 pills of 2.5 and that was with their ripoff card
> 
> 
> For what ever reason, my prescriptions are covered and i pay $3 for metformin and $10 for 10 letrozole pills. if it was $92 i would have stuck with clomid because that was $33Click to expand...
> 
> Wow, the difference in prices is pretty amazing. I called everywhere in town and had a hard time even finding the medicine in stock (some places could have gotten it sent overnight but I needed to start it that day). I needed 10 2.5 letrozole pills and was quoted $202 at Walgreens (name brand), $110 at Kroger/King Soopers (except they didn't actually have it in stock after I waited for it, sigh), $300 something at Walmart (generic). I finally got it at Target for $158 (generic). I called Costco, who also didn't have it but said it would be over $300. I am curious why other Costcos would have it for so much cheaper. Very frustrating!! There is a website called inhousepharmacy or something like that which is much, much cheaper (I think $50 for 50), but it takes 2 weeks to ship.Click to expand...

$300? that is inSANE! I am on letrozole, which is the generic form...I cant imagine paying $300 for 10 pills, and i never have trouble getting my prescriptions. I get them filled at CVS-my insurance no longer "deals" with Walgreens, for whatever reason.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Feeling crushed. CD 14 shows no growth. Still 8-9 mm follicles probably just the pcos ones. Also frustrated that re won't let me just up the dose but wants me to wait for a period or start provera after 2 weeks. another wasted month.


----------



## LolaM

Ms. Shortie said:


> Feeling crushed. CD 14 shows no growth. Still 8-9 mm follicles probably just the pcos ones. Also frustrated that re won't let me just up the dose but wants me to wait for a period or start provera after 2 weeks. another wasted month.


sorry :hugs:


----------



## beaniekins

Ms. Shortie said:


> Feeling crushed. CD 14 shows no growth. Still 8-9 mm follicles probably just the pcos ones. Also frustrated that re won't let me just up the dose but wants me to wait for a period or start provera after 2 weeks. another wasted month.

I'm sorry! I know how you feel. The same thing happened to me last month. So I ended up paying for 4 ultrasounds total, plus the meds, plus blood tests, and I never even ovulated. This cycle is not looking any better but at least I am not monitored this one so it isn't costing me anything. So frustrating!!:growlmad:


----------



## beaniekins

LolaM;15539022
$300? that is inSANE! I am on letrozole said:

> I agree! It is outrageous! Especially since in theory generic should be a lot cheaper. Problem is my insurance will not cover it (they tried to run it but denied) b/c I don't have fertility coverage.


----------



## drsquid

yeah i paid out of pocket too. i know they wont cover anything for fertility so i didnt bother. going to kaiser's pharmacy is always a pita


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Some insurance companies are so crappy with fertility coverage, mine included. I pay everything out of pocket, but I dont think my meds were that much. I got generic Femara too both times from CVS and Im pretty sure it was only about $30 each time. Dont quote me on that though. 

AFM, Im going to call my Dr in the morning to find out how long my trigger should take to be out of my system, I have no clue how much they even gave me. I took my nightly test a bit ago and you can barely see a shadow of a line so Im hoping that by tomorrow night or so I will be getting negatives. Then I will probably start testing for real this weekend.


----------



## LolaM

beaniekins said:


> LolaM;15539022
> $300? that is inSANE! I am on letrozole said:
> 
> I agree! It is outrageous! Especially since in theory generic should be a lot cheaper. Problem is my insurance will not cover it (they tried to run it but denied) b/c I don't have fertility coverage.
> 
> 
> Im not covered for fertility treatments either. Femara is prescribed for breast cancer and metformin is a diabetic medicine. So they SHOULD be covered. even thought i get them together, my insurance company doenst distinguish if they are being used for fertility issues. weird :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## zadeebug

Wow after reading all the stories about not growing follies or ovulating I'm not so confident this month anymore


----------



## LolaM

zadeebug said:


> Wow after reading all the stories about not growing follies or ovulating I'm not so confident this month anymore


Sometimes I feel so confident, and that everything is going to work out but then other times, im convinced its NEVER going to happen for us--damn hormonies anyways! :wacko:


----------



## Chiles

Ms. Shortie said:


> Feeling crushed. CD 14 shows no growth. Still 8-9 mm follicles probably just the pcos ones. Also frustrated that re won't let me just up the dose but wants me to wait for a period or start provera after 2 weeks. another wasted month.

Trust I know how you feel, My 1st cycle was the same, my 2nd was similar, but they cancelled it anyway. I think I ovulated late that cycle because while taking provera AF showed up. 

It took 3 cycles for my body to respond, and we are now finally getting somewhere as you can see in my signanture. Don't lose hope, it may take a couple of cycles to get the right combo of meds but it will happen.


----------



## beaniekins

LolaM said:


> beaniekins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM;15539022
> $300? that is inSANE! I am on letrozole said:
> 
> I agree! It is outrageous! Especially since in theory generic should be a lot cheaper. Problem is my insurance will not cover it (they tried to run it but denied) b/c I don't have fertility coverage.
> 
> 
> Im not covered for fertility treatments either. Femara is prescribed for breast cancer and metformin is a diabetic medicine. So they SHOULD be covered. even thought i get them together, my insurance company doenst distinguish if they are being used for fertility issues. weird :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I had heard that femara is usually covered b/c fertility is an off-label use for it. However my insurance must be on to it because they would not cover it until I got my doctor to verify with them what the use was, and of course since it was fertility-related they would not. They do cover the metformin though at least!Click to expand...


----------



## LolaM

beaniekins said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beaniekins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM;15539022
> $300? that is inSANE! I am on letrozole said:
> 
> I agree! It is outrageous! Especially since in theory generic should be a lot cheaper. Problem is my insurance will not cover it (they tried to run it but denied) b/c I don't have fertility coverage.
> 
> 
> Im not covered for fertility treatments either. Femara is prescribed for breast cancer and metformin is a diabetic medicine. So they SHOULD be covered. even thought i get them together, my insurance company doenst distinguish if they are being used for fertility issues. weird :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I had heard that femara is usually covered b/c fertility is an off-label use for it. However my insurance must be on to it because they would not cover it until I got my doctor to verify with them what the use was, and of course since it was fertility-related they would not. They do cover the metformin though at least!Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear--im glad my insurance hasnt "caught on" I already have $5000 in med bills, i cant afford any more for the medications! and if that happens, ill be done TTC!Click to expand...


----------



## MKHewson

beaniekins said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> flybaby said:
> 
> 
> CD 16 and yet to have a color change on the OPK with Femara...getting nervous! When did you all O on Femara?
> 
> I was day 18-21 on fermara alone, when metformin was added it was shortened to day 12-14Click to expand...
> 
> Flybaby, I see you have ovulated since you posted this (exciting :happydance:) but wanted to respond. I did not ovulate at all on femara my first month (5 mg). This month I am on metformin alone and currently CD 18 with no signs of O. Next month they want me on femara+metformin but I am feeling pretty skeptical after these last 2 cycles. They will keep me on the 5 mg dose - said it is not prescribed at a higher dose??? But, I am sure some of you have done 7.5 mg or even higher. The doc was sure I would O that first cycle with femara alone on CD 14-16 since I usually, but not always, do O on my own, just late in my cycle...
> 
> MK - do you remember how long after adding metformin your cycle shortened? Was it immediate or did it take a while? Thanks!Click to expand...

My second cycle with fermara and first with metformin changed my cycle. We missed the mark because of it, I went in to do cycle monitoring and she called to say I had already ov'd. This was partially because I got up to my full dose so fast of 1500mg.


----------



## flybaby

Woke up in a blah mood. Yuck, I hate feeling like this. Maybe it's because it's gloomy out or that it's the middle of February and I'm ready for Spring even though where I am at it's been a decent Winter, I still love shorts and a tshirt and being outside! I just want to open the windows and go for a walk. Go camping and be away from here to forget for a couple weeks! 

I want to turn my two week wait into a three week wait...Either AF will show and we go from there or she won't show and at 3 weeks we'll do provera again and not have to wait for nothing...and if I'm very very lucky we'll just get a + and be 6 weeks already. That might sound strange but I guess I'm superstitious testing too early. I know Que sera sera, whatever will be will be...But still! I was so positive in June, July & August that the clomid would work because it worked in the past. All it gave me was a miscarriage and more waiting! Ridiculous!


----------



## Cridge

beaniekins said:


> But, I am sure some of you have done 7.5 mg or even higher. The doc was sure I would O that first cycle with femara alone on CD 14-16 since I usually, but not always, do O on my own, just late in my cycle...




Ms. Shortie said:


> Feeling crushed. CD 14 shows no growth. Still 8-9 mm follicles probably just the pcos ones. Also frustrated that re won't let me just up the dose but wants me to wait for a period or start provera after 2 weeks. another wasted month.


Beaniekins and Ms. Shortie - I took 10mg two cycles in a row. My doctor was even willing to go up to 12.5mg, but I didn't respond the 2nd 10mg cycle, so we decided to move on altogether. HOWEVER, on that 2nd cycle, on CD's 12 & 13, I took 12.5mg (without my doc knowing), and I ended up ovulating 9 days later. So if you can swing a way to take more right now, you might end up ovulating. It's so super frustrating to go through everything and not ovulate. :hugs:


----------



## amin

Hi,

I am new to this whole forum thing and decided that it might be a therapy type of experience for me since I feel very uneasy about the world of IUI. I tried IUI with Clomid 3 times and it didn't work. I was very sad and now my Dr has put me on Femara and will start injectibles soon, which is very scary considering I am afraid of needles. 

Any advice/support?


----------



## siblingwishes

I got my beta (finally!) From 21 dpiui - 1552, which from what I can tell is average. I will get it done again this Friday.


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> I got my beta (finally!) From 21 dpiui - 1552, which from what I can tell is average. I will get it done again this Friday.

Excellent...I am T-minus 2 days till scan... I am dying here LOL


----------



## LolaM

I got a smiley today and some lovely CF, I have been taking mucinex and was worried that it would mess up my medication, ive got an awful cold/allergy combination going. I found out that 5 other people at work are preg and my teaching partner came back today. Its a bummer but it didnt break me like i thought it would. I just want it to be my turn already!


----------



## flybaby

had to remind dh that it has been as long as it has been and that it does wear on me a little more as I'm on the drugs! guess he has just been having fun this past almost year! well ladies I'm rooting for us all.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

LolaM said:


> I got a smiley today and some lovely CF, I have been taking mucinex and was worried that it would mess up my medication, ive got an awful cold/allergy combination going. I found out that 5 other people at work are preg and my teaching partner came back today. Its a bummer but it didnt break me like i thought it would. I just want it to be my turn already!

I have heard that Mucinex can help with cervical mucus so maybe it'll be helpful this month!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Cridge said:


> beaniekins said:
> 
> 
> But, I am sure some of you have done 7.5 mg or even higher. The doc was sure I would O that first cycle with femara alone on CD 14-16 since I usually, but not always, do O on my own, just late in my cycle...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> Feeling crushed. CD 14 shows no growth. Still 8-9 mm follicles probably just the pcos ones. Also frustrated that re won't let me just up the dose but wants me to wait for a period or start provera after 2 weeks. another wasted month.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beaniekins and Ms. Shortie - I took 10mg two cycles in a row. My doctor was even willing to go up to 12.5mg, but I didn't respond the 2nd 10mg cycle, so we decided to move on altogether. HOWEVER, on that 2nd cycle, on CD's 12 & 13, I took 12.5mg (without my doc knowing), and I ended up ovulating 9 days later. So if you can swing a way to take more right now, you might end up ovulating. It's so super frustrating to go through everything and not ovulate. :hugs:Click to expand...

Sadly my doctor is super stingy about prescribing drugs... she won't give me more than 5 pills each time. I think I will try to push her to let me start Provera earlier though and do 5 mg next round. I mean if no follies are growing at cd 21 what is the point of waiting. No ovulation means no real period so why should I wait for a breakthrough bleed. Besides for a lot of "normal" people with 28 days cycles they would have started their period anyway. Thanks for the advice though!


----------



## s08

Here's my update ladies: BFN on FRER 14 DPIUI. Just waiting for AF in the next coupld days (I might not be good at getting pregnant, but I'm good with acronyms, I guess!). 

I had to break the news to dh this morning, which was very difficult. I cried. He was angry (not at me, but at the situation). Awesome valentine's day. Sorry for such a bummer post today.


----------



## siblingwishes

LolaM said:


> I got a smiley today and some lovely CF, I have been taking mucinex and was worried that it would mess up my medication, ive got an awful cold/allergy combination going. I found out that 5 other people at work are preg and my teaching partner came back today. Its a bummer but it didnt break me like i thought it would. I just want it to be my turn already!

Happy BDing Lola!


----------



## siblingwishes

s08 said:


> Here's my update ladies: BFN on FRER 14 DPIUI. Just waiting for AF in the next coupld days (I might not be good at getting pregnant, but I'm good with acronyms, I guess!).
> 
> I had to break the news to dh this morning, which was very difficult. I cried. He was angry (not at me, but at the situation). Awesome valentine's day. Sorry for such a bummer post today.

:hugs:


----------



## Chiles

s08 said:


> Here's my update ladies: BFN on FRER 14 DPIUI. Just waiting for AF in the next coupld days (I might not be good at getting pregnant, but I'm good with acronyms, I guess!).
> 
> I had to break the news to dh this morning, which was very difficult. I cried. He was angry (not at me, but at the situation). Awesome valentine's day. Sorry for such a bummer post today.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Keep your head up, enjoy Valentines with your Hubby and get ready for the next cycle. We are getting closer . :flower:


----------



## MrsCompass

S08, I'm sorry it was BFN. Feel better.


----------



## Charisse28

Sorry about the BFN s08:hugs:


----------



## flybaby

Sorry to hear...we're here for you and I know that feeling oh so well to both being disappointed.


----------



## MrsCompass

Good Morning Everyone - just wanted to update you all. I couldn't wait for my blood test on Thursday so I POAS last night with FRER and there was a faint line. We didn't have to squint to see it and showed up on a window within a minute. I was so sure I would get my Period yesterday as my temp took a big dip but this morning it went back up. So, it looks like we are cautiously pregnant. Fingers crossed some more!


----------



## Chook

A massive congratulations mrscompass!!! Very excited for you. Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy xox


----------



## siblingwishes

MrsCompass said:


> Good Morning Everyone - just wanted to update you all. I couldn't wait for my blood test on Thursday so I POAS last night with FRER and there was a faint line. We didn't have to squint to see it and showed up on a window within a minute. I was so sure I would get my Period yesterday as my temp took a big dip but this morning it went back up. So, it looks like we are cautiously pregnant. Fingers crossed some more!

YAY TRINA!!!!!!! You, MK and I can be bump buddies!!!! So So SO happy for you!:happydance: Lots more BFP's to come, I just know it!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

MrsCompass said:


> Good Morning Everyone - just wanted to update you all. I couldn't wait for my blood test on Thursday so I POAS last night with FRER and there was a faint line. We didn't have to squint to see it and showed up on a window within a minute. I was so sure I would get my Period yesterday as my temp took a big dip but this morning it went back up. So, it looks like we are cautiously pregnant. Fingers crossed some more!

YAY!!! I love seeing BFP's in our group! Congrats, so happy for you!!!!


----------



## Charisse28

Congrats trina!!


----------



## LolaM

MrsCompass said:


> Good Morning Everyone - just wanted to update you all. I couldn't wait for my blood test on Thursday so I POAS last night with FRER and there was a faint line. We didn't have to squint to see it and showed up on a window within a minute. I was so sure I would get my Period yesterday as my temp took a big dip but this morning it went back up. So, it looks like we are cautiously pregnant. Fingers crossed some more!


:yipee:


----------



## Ms. Shortie

So sorry s08. Hopefully next month will your BFP. 

Congratulations MrsCompass!


----------



## MrsCompass

Thanks everyone!!! Trying not to be nervous and scared. We're very very very cautious. But I'm spreading baby dust!!! Don't give up hope. Our post wash count was only 5 million and it worked!


----------



## flybaby

Congrats MrsCompass


----------



## MKHewson

So ladies I am back from my scan, baby measured perfect 7w 1 day, HB132. DH was there to see that precious flicker of life....I am over the moon....I prayer for you all at night that your BFP is next.

Mrs. Compass I am so excited for you...


----------



## beaniekins

Congratulations MK and Mrs Compass! Such exciting news for both of you :happydance: :thumbup:

I have good news too  I got a strong positive ovulation test yesterday and a nice temperature rise today on CD 21. This would be my first ovulation since Nov 28 (but who's counting right?!) I am pretty excited as I was starting to write this cycle off as well. I know you can get false positive LH tests when you have PCOS and this happened a couple times last cycle, but this one was so glaringly dark I think it is the real deal. Happy Valentine's Day to me :blush:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/306aa8


----------



## Shareena

:happydance:Congratz Trina! I am so happy for you! Wish you a happy and healthy nine months.:thumbup:


----------



## Chiles

Congrats MrsCompass, and also MK!!!!! Good news all around!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

This TWW is seeming soooooo long. Ive finally tested out my trigger. That took longer than expected because the line would get light and then the next would be a little darker, then go back to lighter. Guess it was diluted on some tests. Im 8 DPO today so Im thinking I will test at some point this weekend. I go in for blood work next Wednesday so until then Im just waiting and waiting. Ive been cramping up for 3 days now, not bad or anything, but enough to notice. Hoping that goes away soon cause it makes me doubtful.


----------



## jchic

Congrats Mrs. Compass! WOOHOO!


----------



## Charisse28

Where is everyone in their current cycle? I am CD10 today taking Femara on days 5-12 this time. Started Mucinex yesterday, but I'm not sure if I want to bother with the Instead cups this cycle.


----------



## drsquid

im 7 dpiui.. no symptoms this time at all which im actually kinda happy about (everything is pretty opposite to last month when i got a neg so..) 

congrats to all the :bfp:s


----------



## flybaby

Charisse28 said:


> Where is everyone in their current cycle? I am CD10 today taking Femara on days 5-12 this time. Started Mucinex yesterday, but I'm not sure if I want to bother with the Instead cups this cycle.

I'm 4dpo it will be awhile before I can test because my cycles are so incredibly irregular! I'm going to try to make it between 18 & 22dpo before testing because by then if I haven't gotten my cycle on my own I can get provera at that time to start all over yet again...I can only hope for a + but hope only goes so far for me...Guess I'm a bit of a downer but I'm starting to get worn down.


----------



## jchic

Hi everyone :) I am 2dpiui....fingers and toes crossed for all of us this cycle!!


----------



## Chook

That's excellent news mk!!! So happy for you xox


----------



## s08

Great news MK and MrsCompass!

I am not so fortunate...CD 1 here.


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> That's excellent news mk!!! So happy for you xox


Thanks so much Chook, it definitely took some stress away



s08 said:


> Great news MK and MrsCompass!
> 
> I am not so fortunate...CD 1 here.


Thanks for the congrats, sorry your starting a new cycle...lots of:dust::dust: your way


----------



## LolaM

Charisse28 said:


> Where is everyone in their current cycle? I am CD10 today taking Femara on days 5-12 this time. Started Mucinex yesterday, but I'm not sure if I want to bother with the Instead cups this cycle.


I am on CD 14 and should probobly :sex:tonight but hubs is siiiiick and doesnt want to, so lets hope 600 m :spermy:are waitin for an eggie, otherwise we are out again...:dohh:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hey ladies. I haven't been on in while! Been working like crazy! Last month was a BFN. I'm currently on CD13 and I took 5mg femera on CD3-7. Started my OPK's yesterday. Fertility friend says I'm in my fertile window starting today, so we will see. I got a +opk last month on CD17-18, which fertility friend predicted...I've been temping this month, but don't really know what to think of my chart this far, since I don't really know what I'm looking for. LoL 

Anyway, just a quick update on where I am in this cycle. 
Baby dust to you all!


----------



## flybaby

Ugh, I'm bloated feeling icky and if this isn't our turn this month hubby is working outta town so I'm going to be a wreck if that ruins our plans! Sorry I am kind of a debbie downer on here I don't really have any girlfriends that I can talk to about feelings and the ttc process. My three closest friends don't understand as two of them aren't in the position yet of being moms and the third is a mom twice and not trying for either. 
*Lord hear our prayers!


----------



## LolaM

flybaby said:


> Ugh, I'm bloated feeling icky and if this isn't our turn this month hubby is working outta town so I'm going to be a wreck if that ruins our plans! Sorry I am kind of a debbie downer on here I don't really have any girlfriends that I can talk to about feelings and the ttc process. My three closest friends don't understand as two of them aren't in the position yet of being moms and the third is a mom twice and not trying for either.
> *Lord hear our prayers!


yeah, I hear that. All my friends have had babies without even trying so they dont understand and if i hear "relax it will happen" one more time, Im gonna lose it :gun:! Im starting to lose it anyways, im starting to feel like if we dont :sex:everyday, we are missing an opportunity. We tried every other day for months straight, then we tried every day during my fertile period. its not wooooooorking...
My ticker says 1 day to ovulation, but I think i O'd on CD 12 this month, which also happens to be when i got my first smiley. we :sex: that night and yesterday but im still feeling like because we didnt tonight, we missed another opportunity...wish i knew how to STOP feeling like this. Im having all kinds of weird feelings in my uterusal area the last 2 days. Not sure if its O pain or gas :wacko:


----------



## Ms. Shortie

LolaM said:


> flybaby said:
> 
> 
> Ugh, I'm bloated feeling icky and if this isn't our turn this month hubby is working outta town so I'm going to be a wreck if that ruins our plans! Sorry I am kind of a debbie downer on here I don't really have any girlfriends that I can talk to about feelings and the ttc process. My three closest friends don't understand as two of them aren't in the position yet of being moms and the third is a mom twice and not trying for either.
> *Lord hear our prayers!
> 
> 
> yeah, I hear that. All my friends have had babies without even trying so they dont understand and if i hear "relax it will happen" one more time, Im gonna lose it :gun:!
> 
> I totally agree with this. I can't stand the "relax it will happen". I'm pretty sure relaxing isn't what's keeping me from ovulating. It's the stupid PCOS! ;)
> 
> AFM RE called in the 5 mg Femara for next month. I will start Provera on Sunday if nothing looking good on Thursday's ultrasound (CD18). Hopefully that is what it will take. Since my BMI is normal she doesn't want to do metformin since there is not good data that it works on people with normal BMI. I guess if the 5mg doesn't work then she wants to try Clomid instead.Click to expand...


----------



## Ms. Shortie

:p


----------



## LolaM

Looks like i am playing stump the fertility monitor again this month--my FAVORITE game-EVERRRRRR :haha:

the hubs has the sniffles, so you know what that means...hes on his deathbed, call in the priest for a last rights, start digging a grave:dohh:...hope the 2 days of BD were enough because aint NUFFIN happenin tonight, again. :shrug:

Ive also been feeling some more of that weird cramping again, feels like AF cramps but ive barely o'd so i know its not THAT


----------



## LolaM

ok.....im going to say that i O'd on CD 12 or 13 because my temps keep going up and up and we BD both days so finners crossed! Where IS everyone, did you all take a long vacation? I get a 3 day weekend but I have to work on a paper for my masters class-I just want this class to be over already.


----------



## Charisse28

Im around, not posting much because nothing new going on with me. I had dreams last night that I was finally able to get PG on Femara on my 3rd round (this one) of O'ing and had an u/s at 6w3d and got to see the baby's heartbeat and I was sooo happy! It's funny how you can wake up from a dream with the same emotional feelings that you felt while you were dreaming. Anyways, it was the first good dream in days, so even if it doesn't come true I enjoyed dreaming about it. 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## jchic

hey everyone! TGIF! How are you today?


Well I am 4dpo and went to the RE this AM for my lining check. He said my lining looks awesome BUT 2 things:

My cyst didnt go away! Its still there, LOL. He thought it was a follicle at first, but its a cyst. He says its rather small and wont interfere with anything so it should go away in about 2 months, if not, then he says we will have it removed. Right now he said hes just going to note it and monitor it. 
Also, as he was doing my u/s, he noticed a mass in my uterus. Said it was very small and he thinks in may be a polyp or it may be nothing. He couldnt really tell by the image. Says if I get my period, he will schedule me for a saline test so he can get a better image, and then if thats what it is, he will have it removed. I freaked out and when I left I called back for the nurse to ask questions and the RE got on the phone and said "WHY are you crying? Jessica, I never said it was DEFINITELY a polyp. I said it could be a polyp and if it is, we will find out and remove it. They are extremely common anyway. I saw nothing today that I am in the slightest bit concerned with. If I am not concerned, you shouldnt be." I told him I really dont want to do more cycles of IUI and he told me he doesnt like to jump to IVF because he feels thats what alot of clinics do and its like a factory. He really likes to explore other options first. He did say that if I am adamant about it, we can discuss if I get my period and perhaps we will do an IUI with injectables and then IVF the following cycle, so April. I told him my insurance covers all meds and unlimited ivfs and iui's at 100% so I just want to get pregnant, however its going to happen! UGH, just discouraged today and I tend to whip myself into a frenzy thinking the worst of things. For example, when he saw that cyst a few weeks back he said it may be a chocolate cyst (endometriosis) or it may not be. I IMMEDIATELY lost my shit and told myself I had endo. Low and behold, its just a regular cyst. Now I am SWEARING I have a polyp! But all my other u/s showed nothing of the sort. I do this all the time! I get all worked up. From what I have researched this AM, if it is a polyp it is very normal and safe to remove.

Thanks for letting me vent


----------



## Chiles

I am just leaving RE office with DH, and our cycle has been cancelled again!!!! :( no follies over 10mm and lining was 3.something. Less than 4. We are moving on to just Gonal F. Last cycle before we consider IVF. This road is growing weary. We can't continue this forever! Its too much on me, us,and our marriage. If next cycle fails we will do IVF in September-October, which we will be paying for! I just want to say thank you ladies for supporting me through this tough time, and even though our journey with femara is over I still will be stocking this post!!!!

I am still a little upset but I will get over it. May not be today, but eventually I will. I am in tears on my way home! I will talk to you ladies later! GoodLuck!!!!


----------



## drsquid

charisse- i know the feeling. it lingers for a few hours and is so confusing cause you keep feeling like it is real. not all dreams are like that, just some. 

chiles- im so sorry *hugs* that sucks.. darn it ovaries.. get cranking


----------



## jchic

Chiles - I am sorry honey. This journey is long, winding and frustrating. I know how hopeless it feels at times. Please stay strong and KNOW that at the end, a BFP will be at the end!


----------



## Chiles

Thanks ladies, we are carrying on with our journey, just another obstacle we have yet to overcome! 

Wish you all well, with a :bfp: soon!!!!


----------



## Chook

So sorry to hear that chiles. Hope you are ok. I'm sending lots of positive vibes your way. Xox


----------



## s08

Sorry to hear that Chiles. That must be so disappointing. 

jchic, it sounds like we're in a similar spot. I just told my RE that we don't want to do any more IUI's. DH and I decided if 3 medicated IUI's didn't work, we don't think a 4th will either. So, we're doing one last medicated cycle (femara, bravelle, and ovidrel) with just timed intercourse. Then on to IVF. I just met with the finance dept. at the clinic to discuss the expenses of it all today. So stressful! I am so jealous of all those who have insurance coverage for it. I guess we're waving goodbye to $15k and hoping and praying it all works. Good luck ladies!


----------



## flybaby

So sorry to hear ladies. Hugs to you all...

It is a strain on us taking the meds and our marriages.
My husband will be out of town on work for a while so I'm pretty upset that they get to choose this. We'll be on a standstill if I'm not pg this month. And I'm feeling disheartened about being pg at the moment, not thinking that it worked.
This is so tough. Again and again...


----------



## LolaM

flybaby said:


> So sorry to hear ladies. Hugs to you all...
> 
> It is a strain on us taking the meds and our marriages.
> My husband will be out of town on work for a while so I'm pretty upset that they get to choose this. We'll be on a standstill if I'm not pg this month. And I'm feeling disheartened about being pg at the moment, not thinking that it worked.
> This is so tough. Again and again...


Sorry, ladies. I dont hold out much hope for this month either


----------



## Ms. Shortie

So sorry ladies. At least it's nice to have people to share our frustrations with. :)

AFM AF unexpectedly showed up CD 19 without ovulation this month. RE says it's the probably hormonal effects from the first time femera. When I say unexpectedly I mean totally not prepared at the movies with dirty panties begging women under the stall for sanitary napkins or tampons ;). Reminded me of high school.


----------



## flybaby

*sore bbs
*blue veins
*gassy
*vivid dreams
*watery cm when wipe
*8 dpo
I'm trying not to read too much into it...but as we know that's not easy!
I have another week til I can test although I would like to wait not sure if I'm going to be able to. Af isn't due until the 26th and that's only a guess. I have irregular cycles and O'd on cd18. Soo...At least another week of waiting. I need to find something to do this week so I don't lose my mind!


----------



## LolaM

flybaby said:


> *sore bbs
> *blue veins
> *gassy
> *vivid dreams
> *watery cm when wipe
> *8 dpo
> I'm trying not to read too much into it...but as we know that's not easy!
> I have another week til I can test although I would like to wait not sure if I'm going to be able to. Af isn't due until the 26th and that's only a guess. I have irregular cycles and O'd on cd18. Soo...At least another week of waiting. I need to find something to do this week so I don't lose my mind!


I always have vivid dreams. Last night, I dreamt that my husband let our house get repossesed and made us move into this tiny little apartment that was the same monthly payment as our house. The rooms were so so small and I was running around trying to find a room to put all the babies but no one would help me and then my teaching partner came over and told me that she lived in the house next door.


----------



## Charisse28

So sorry Chiles:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hey Ladies, sorry I have been MIA for a few days. Took my mom on a mini-vacation for her 50th birthday, I also needed a little break from TTC. Hope everyone is doing well. Im due for AF on Wednesday, but Im pretty sure she is on her way before then. Been having spotting for a week now (sometimes pink, sometimes brown) and cramps all week so Im pretty sure Im out this month. Just ready to start a brand new cycle and get on with it.


----------



## siblingwishes

Flybaby - I hope your symptoms ar the real deal!! FXFXFX


----------



## flybaby

siblingwishes said:


> Flybaby - I hope your symptoms ar the real deal!! FXFXFX

 Thanks, me too! :hugs:


I know I'm anxious and scared that it's not. Emotionally I'm ready to give up! But I know that I wouldn't because I want it so badly. 
I hate obsessing over the twinges and headaches and everything else! And not really knowing when AF could show is kind of a pain too! For now I'll just try to stay in comfy pants. I wore dress pants yesterday and they squished me. That was a sign to me just because I know I could never wear anything constricting with DD but at the same time it could just be in my head. It's far too early to actually be having symptoms, right? I just don't want to get my hopes up.


----------



## zadeebug

Okay so I need some input here. This cycle is my first on femara I have pcos so I would have about 1 AF a year. I was on clomid and never ovulated. I got a +opk on cd17 which I know doesn't mean I actually ovulated. I would chart my BBT but my schedule is all over the place. Today is cd30 and I have been having some cramping. I know this is a stupid question but how likely is it to have AF without ovulating. If I'm out on a BFP this month I'd be okay just knowing I more than likely O'd. I feel like its a step in the right direction for me just to ovulate! Any help would be great.

I have had sore bbs, headache, some nausea, cramping, twinges.


----------



## Cridge

jchic said:


> From what I have researched this AM, if it is a polyp it is very normal and safe to remove.

jchic - sorry for the late reply - I've been offline for a few days. I had ovarian drilling done in June of last year and my doc found "quite a few" polyps, which she removed. Try not to worry about it if it is a polyp - I do believe they are quite common and are removed very easily. The good news is that your doc is paying attention and willing to do whatever is needed to make sure you're healthy first. :hugs: Good luck!


----------



## Chiles

Still hanging around so ladies dont forget about me!!!! lol!!!


----------



## flybaby

Wanted to go to the store to get a sensitive text...Good thing it's snowing to keep me home! I know I shouldn't do it. I really want to wait until 22dpo because if it's bfn I'd get provera and start the next cycle. Something a little more invasive I hope. But I didn't realize that at 10 dpo I'd be putting myself through so much! Not sure how I did this before. Really getting harder as it comes closer to a year... I know I'm stupid to think...but If I am pregnant now...I'd be due the same time when I had my 2nd M/C. I'm just hoping and praying for a sticky bean and some extra special baby dust. Come on, this tww wait has to be more torture than I ever thought...


----------



## Ms. Shortie

zadeebug said:


> Okay so I need some input here. This cycle is my first on femara I have pcos so I would have about 1 AF a year. I was on clomid and never ovulated. I got a +opk on cd17 which I know doesn't mean I actually ovulated. I would chart my BBT but my schedule is all over the place. Today is cd30 and I have been having some cramping. I know this is a stupid question but how likely is it to have AF without ovulating. If I'm out on a BFP this month I'd be okay just knowing I more than likely O'd. I feel like its a step in the right direction for me just to ovulate! Any help would be great.
> 
> I have had sore bbs, headache, some nausea, cramping, twinges.



If you did not ovulate you can still bleed when the endometrial lining sloughs off. I have pcos too & due to the intermittent LH surges I have had +opk when I know nothing was happening- multiple u/s every other day showing no follies growing. It can be quite frustrating. This month I didn't ovulate either & AF showed up Cd19. So she definitely has a mind of her own. Good luck! Did you take a hpt to make sure you're not pregnant?


----------



## jchic

Flybaby - I know what you mean! The 2ww is absolutely torture! I am 8dpo today and crawling OUT of my skin. Just try and hang in there and KNOW that you arent alone. My fingers are crossed for you :)


----------



## MKHewson

Hey Ladies, Just checking in, I hope you all had a wonderful weekend, for those not in Ont, we had a great long weekend. Monday was family day here. So I am about 8 weeks now...things seem to be moving along. I am off to Maui on the 3rd of March for a week, then back to Toronto, then off to Newfoundland from the 12-25th LOL. I am looking froward to 3 weeks off work, but not all the travel time....but its a friends wedding I am standing in, so what can you do..
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

CD 2 for me.


----------



## MKHewson

Mrs.Stinski said:


> CD 2 for me.

Are you on the same mg amount of did they up your dose?


----------



## flybaby

jchic said:


> Flybaby - I know what you mean! The 2ww is absolutely torture! I am 8dpo today and crawling OUT of my skin. Just try and hang in there and KNOW that you arent alone. My fingers are crossed for you :)

Thank you and I surely hope the same to you, you're only a couple days behind me so let's [-o&lt; that we can be bump buddies... :hugs:


----------



## siblingwishes

MKHewson said:


> Hey Ladies, Just checking in, I hope you all had a wonderful weekend, for those not in Ont, we had a great long weekend. Monday was family day here. So I am about 8 weeks now...things seem to be moving along. I am off to Maui on the 3rd of March for a week, then back to Toronto, then off to Newfoundland from the 12-25th LOL. I am looking froward to 3 weeks off work, but not all the travel time....but its a friends wedding I am standing in, so what can you do..
> :happydance::happydance:

Well enjoy Maui! I am jealous! And Newfoundland too, but not as nice this time of year!


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies, Just checking in, I hope you all had a wonderful weekend, for those not in Ont, we had a great long weekend. Monday was family day here. So I am about 8 weeks now...things seem to be moving along. I am off to Maui on the 3rd of March for a week, then back to Toronto, then off to Newfoundland from the 12-25th LOL. I am looking froward to 3 weeks off work, but not all the travel time....but its a friends wedding I am standing in, so what can you do..
> :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Well enjoy Maui! I am jealous! And Newfoundland too, but not as nice this time of year!Click to expand...

 Normally I would not be heading home this time of year at all LOL. But it is for my best buds wedding.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

MKHewson said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> CD 2 for me.
> 
> Are you on the same mg amount of did they up your dose?Click to expand...

They are upping my dose, but Im waiting for a call from the Dr now to tell me how much.


----------



## drsquid

mkhewson- yay maui and on my bday. id be jealous but im off to belize on the 14th. im piui day 13. last month this was the day i got my period... so if af holds off, im testing in the am.


----------



## Cridge

Good luck drsquid!! Hopefully you'll have great news in the morning!


----------



## jchic

DrSquid! Fingers and toes crossed for you! Hope to see a BFP announcement here from you tomorrow xx


----------



## MKHewson

drsquid said:


> mkhewson- yay maui and on my bday. id be jealous but im off to belize on the 14th. im piui day 13. last month this was the day i got my period... so if af holds off, im testing in the am.

So excited, I hope you get you BFP, that would be amazing...


----------



## siblingwishes

FX DrSquid! I hope AF stays away!!


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> Hey Ladies, Just checking in, I hope you all had a wonderful weekend, for those not in Ont, we had a great long weekend. Monday was family day here. So I am about 8 weeks now...things seem to be moving along. I am off to Maui on the 3rd of March for a week, then back to Toronto, then off to Newfoundland from the 12-25th LOL. I am looking froward to 3 weeks off work, but not all the travel time....but its a friends wedding I am standing in, so what can you do..
> :happydance::happydance:


awwww, Maui??? Man I miss Hawaii, we went to Oahu for our honeymoon and it was so beautiful and such wonderful people and weather...:flower: I have some travel shampoos that we got when we were there and sometimes i pull them out and close my eyes, its like im back there again. If we make it through this TTC business, we are going back for our 10th anniversary! 
I am CD 20 and I am gonna go ahead and say Im out because man, am I GROUCHYYYYY today. Nothing has gone the way it should and Im so tired im not even going to yoga tonight. I might get into a comfy pose and start snoring!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hi ladies :) good luck to the ones in TWW!
Just a quick update from me. I did get a positive OPK on CD16, which was the same day that I got a positive OPK last month. (which I think I messed up and posted earlier that it was CD17-18..oops) Called doc first thing Monday morning and I am to go in for
P4 blood work on the 25th. So, I'm officially in my TWW, as long as blood work shows that I ovulated. I will take HPT on or around 3/4. Praying for my sticky bean!!!

Hope all is well with everyone. I don't seem to get any notifications on posts anymore for some reason, even though it shows I have it set up for instant email notifications...hmm...I get so far behind on here, makes it hard to keep up with everyone. LoL.


----------



## flybaby

Well something is surely going on! 
Either AF needs to show her ugly self or I need to just get a BFP already...
I know I should know what this is like but I think I'm working myself up because I have never been on femara so it's totally new...
This is so crazy! 
Having these stupid irregular cycles is really messing with me :)
I can only hope that this is the time and any future children don't make me feel this way!

Hoping to get some bump buddies SOON!


----------



## LolaM

whats going on? I dont want to burst your bubble but I would let you know, all those symptoms you listed...I get those from my femara and metformin. Particularly some of the more yuck symptoms!:pop:


----------



## flybaby

............I just read up from what will be my RE's website that half is out of your system in 40 some hours and the rest is gone in 9 days. So here's to thinking that it's not the femara...


----------



## Chook

Good luck flybaby!!! I have my fingers crossed for you xox

Just a little up date on me- had our specialist appointment a couple of days ago and he wants us to have this cycle off as well to give my body and mind time to recover. The next cycle I will be back on fermara and using clexane injections and progesterone supplements straight after ovulation. My partner and I were also both tested foe chromosome abnormalities and the results will be back in 4 weeks. We didn't leave there feeling very positive. He is the number one specialist in our state and we have him stumped on why I keep losing them. Anyway my chin is still up!!! Good luck to you all!
P.s how are you going chiles? Any updates mrscompass or mk?


----------



## Chook

Good luck flybaby!!! I have my fingers crossed for you xox

Just a little up date on me- had our specialist appointment a couple of days ago and he wants us to have this cycle off as well to give my body and mind time to recover. The next cycle I will be back on fermara and using clexane injections and progesterone supplements straight after ovulation. My partner and I were also both tested foe chromosome abnormalities and the results will be back in 4 weeks. We didn't leave there feeling very positive. He is the number one specialist in our state and we have him stumped on why I keep losing them. Anyway my chin is still up!!! Good luck to you all!
P.s how are you going chiles? Any updates mrscompass or mk?


----------



## flybaby

Chook, it really means a lot! I hope that everything goes smoothly for you. :hugs:


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> Good luck flybaby!!! I have my fingers crossed for you xox
> 
> Just a little up date on me- had our specialist appointment a couple of days ago and he wants us to have this cycle off as well to give my body and mind time to recover. The next cycle I will be back on fermara and using clexane injections and progesterone supplements straight after ovulation. My partner and I were also both tested foe chromosome abnormalities and the results will be back in 4 weeks. We didn't leave there feeling very positive. He is the number one specialist in our state and we have him stumped on why I keep losing them. Anyway my chin is still up!!! Good luck to you all!
> P.s how are you going chiles? Any updates mrscompass or mk?

Hey Chook, I am doing great thanks, so far so good. Some minor queasiness, sore boobies LOL, peeing like a man women. I feel pregnant that is for sure.


----------



## flybaby

MK glad to hear it!


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Thanks everyone!!! Trying not to be nervous and scared. We're very very very cautious. But I'm spreading baby dust!!! Don't give up hope. Our post wash count was only 5 million and it worked!

OMG your killing me here lady....where have you been, we needs an update....hope all is well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Hi ladies! I am on my 2nd round of Femara (bumped up to 5 mg since no follies with 2.5mg) and at my CD7 u/s today I have one good follie on the right at 13mm but the stripe is only 3 mm. The RE wants at least 6. Any ideas how to to thickening the endometrial stripe with any natural supplements?

Thanks!


----------



## Charisse28

Hi ladies, how is everyone?


----------



## drsquid

so this is my first round of femara. im now 2 days late. test yesterday was neg (day 14). anyone know if femara can lengthen your lp? has anyone had that happen?


----------



## Chook

Hi drsquid, it did lengthen mine by two days. Good luck to you. I have my fingers crossed xox


----------



## Charisse28

drsquid said:


> so this is my first round of femara. im now 2 days late. test yesterday was neg (day 14). anyone know if femara can lengthen your lp? has anyone had that happen?

My second round with trigger my LP was 16 days. My 3rd/previous cycle it was 14 days without trigger.


----------



## LolaM

drsquid said:


> so this is my first round of femara. im now 2 days late. test yesterday was neg (day 14). anyone know if femara can lengthen your lp? has anyone had that happen?


yyyyyyyyyyyyyup, did mine by 3 or 4 days. Im tired as all get out. I dont even know if i have the energy to make dinner tonight. Its spring here and the kids have spring fever, oye--if anyone had been listening in on my classroom today....I am actually 8 DPO


----------



## drsquid

bummer.. so i shouldnt be excited that i am 15dpiui, crampy but no af. last month af arrived on day 13. i usually have a 29-30 day cycle. So I am now on day 31.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Femara actually shortened my LP by 2 days. 

I hope everyone is doing well and all those in the TWW that have resisted the urge to POAS, I applaud you lol. CD 4 for me, my scan is next Friday so nothing really going on here. Waiting for AF to go away....and this massively horrid UTI to hit the road. Thats about it for me.


----------



## LolaM

drsquid said:


> bummer.. so i shouldnt be excited that i am 15dpiui, crampy but no af. last month af arrived on day 13. i usually have a 29-30 day cycle. So I am now on day 31.

um...you are hardly late, for you, so maybe wait a few more days if no AF test again, but i also had a LPD so an increase to MY cycle isnt a bad thing!


----------



## jchic

Ladies! I have a quick question - My FSH the month I took femara went from a 7.5 to a 10....doc said hes not going to worry since Femara does that sometimes to FSH. Is this true?


----------



## beaniekins

Hello! I'm on day 10 PO today - it seems like there are a few of us right around here. I don't have any symptoms other than bronchitis, yes a strange symptom I know! My husband says I sound pregnant. I had almost forgotten but I got bronchitis when I was 3 months pregnant with my daughter and it did not go away until the day after she was born. So, hoping! Otherwise I am just annoyed to be coughing all the time, LOL. It's my anniversary today too :flower:


----------



## siblingwishes

beaniekins said:


> Hello! I'm on day 10 PO today - it seems like there are a few of us right around here. I don't have any symptoms other than bronchitis, yes a strange symptom I know! My husband says I sound pregnant. I had almost forgotten but I got bronchitis when I was 3 months pregnant with my daughter and it did not go away until the day after she was born. So, hoping! Otherwise I am just annoyed to be coughing all the time, LOL. It's my anniversary today too :flower:

Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Cridge

beaniekins - happy anni! :flower: I hope the bronchitis is a good sign, although it sounds no fun!!

jchic - I hadn't heard that about femara and fsh. yikes! Your number does seem high though - is that CD3?

I'm 9dpo today as well - it looks like the 3 of us are right in it together! I got a blood test done today. Crossing my fingers, but I'm not feeling great about it.


----------



## beaniekins

Good luck Cridge!!!!


----------



## jchic

Cridge said:


> beaniekins - happy anni! :flower: I hope the bronchitis is a good sign, although it sounds no fun!!
> 
> jchic - I hadn't heard that about femara and fsh. yikes! Your number does seem high though - is that CD3?
> 
> I'm 9dpo today as well - it looks like the 3 of us are right in it together! I got a blood test done today. Crossing my fingers, but I'm not feeling great about it.

Yes CD 3 numbers....


----------



## Cridge

jchic - I don't think my fsh was checked on day 3 this last cycle... I'll have to go back and look. Let me know what you find out in all your researching (as I'm assuming you'll be doing). If your doc isn't too worried about it, then hopefully it's all okay and nothing to worry about!!


----------



## zadeebug

AF showed up today. Off to round 2 on femara hope this is my BFP cycle!

Goodluck to all in the tww.

Babydust to all


----------



## drsquid

nada so far, neg hpt, no af. day 16piui. went and got a beta drawn,. ill know either way this afternoon. if it is neg, i better start bleeding before monday


----------



## flybaby

13 dpo here.


----------



## Cridge

drsquid - good luck with the beta!! Let us know as soon as you hear anything.

flybaby - when are you going to test?!


----------



## s08

Hi Ladies!

I've been away for a while (and haven't posted in forever!), but just read through and think I am caught up. I am a little rushed today, but wanted to let you all know I'm keeping tabs on everyone and have my fingers crossed for you all! 

AFM, I'm on my 5th month of femara 2.5 (and second month of bravelle and ovidrel trigger). We opted not to do another IUI this month and are saving our pennies for IVF in March/April. I have my CD 10 follie check this afternoon after my first acupuncture appt. I'm a little nervous about it, and don't usually buy into the eastern medicine thing for some reason, but thought it couldn't hurt. And my clinic recommends it. Anyone else do acupuncture? 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Cridge

s08 - I've done acupuncture a lot over the years and while it has always helped my cycle in one way or another, I've never gotten a bfp from it. Worth it if you can afford it though. I've always had to quit after some time because of cost. It's not painful at all, and very relaxing. Enjoy it!!


----------



## flybaby

Cridge said:


> drsquid - good luck with the beta!! Let us know as soon as you hear anything.
> 
> flybaby - when are you going to test?!


Well I had ordered some sensitive tests and just got them in the mail...
So in the morning we will see!


----------



## Chook

Good luck flybaby and dr squid! Xox


----------



## s08

Cridge said:


> s08 - I've done acupuncture a lot over the years and while it has always helped my cycle in one way or another, I've never gotten a bfp from it. Worth it if you can afford it though. I've always had to quit after some time because of cost. It's not painful at all, and very relaxing. Enjoy it!!

Just got done. My body felt really heavy during it, like I couldn't get up if I wanted to. Weird. Acupuncture is one thing my insurance does cover (if billed right), with only a $5 co-pay. They cover 20 massages a year too, so now I'm doing accupuncture and fertility massages to get me though the next phase...IVF. Insurance isn't so helpful for IVF, so I'm going to milk every dollar out of my insurance company I can in other ways!


----------



## Cridge

That sounds great s08!! Milk it girl!! I really do think that acupuncture helps with IVF. There are a lot of FS that recommend it around here - that can't be for nothin'.


----------



## drsquid

neg beta. docs wants to do an us before starting another round of femara. however, he likes to start day 2... so timing is super goofy if i dont have a full period by tomorrow. timorrow as day 1 would work better for me though.. sigh, super down


----------



## Cridge

drsquid - did you get an actual number on your beta results? My result came in at a 3 from this morning. I'm only 9dpo, so it could be good news or not. Getting retested on monday.


----------



## LolaM

beaniekins said:


> Hello! I'm on day 10 PO today - it seems like there are a few of us right around here. I don't have any symptoms other than bronchitis, yes a strange symptom I know! My husband says I sound pregnant. I had almost forgotten but I got bronchitis when I was 3 months pregnant with my daughter and it did not go away until the day after she was born. So, hoping! Otherwise I am just annoyed to be coughing all the time, LOL. It's my anniversary today too :flower:

oh boy! I am having some cramp/presssure/pain that seems to come and go! I am actually 9 DPO.
HAPPY ANNIVERSARY!


----------



## LolaM

drsquid said:


> neg beta. docs wants to do an us before starting another round of femara. however, he likes to start day 2... so timing is super goofy if i dont have a full period by tomorrow. timorrow as day 1 would work better for me though.. sigh, super down

:hugs:


----------



## Ms. Shortie

drsquid said:


> neg beta. docs wants to do an us before starting another round of femara. however, he likes to start day 2... so timing is super goofy if i dont have a full period by tomorrow. timorrow as day 1 would work better for me though.. sigh, super down

Hugs!


----------



## drsquid

nope no number just told it was negative. im day 16 so..


----------



## Cridge

:hug: drsquid!! I'm so sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Chook

Sorry drsquid!! Good luck cringe, hopefully this is it for you xox


----------



## drsquid

thanks so much, just totally feeling like a failure, the single friends i have who have done this have alll succeeded first try.


----------



## s08

Cridge said:


> drsquid - did you get an actual number on your beta results? My result came in at a 3 from this morning. I'm only 9dpo, so it could be good news or not. Getting retested on monday.

Can't wait to hear. Keep us posted!


----------



## beaniekins

s08 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I've been away for a while (and haven't posted in forever!), but just read through and think I am caught up. I am a little rushed today, but wanted to let you all know I'm keeping tabs on everyone and have my fingers crossed for you all!
> 
> AFM, I'm on my 5th month of femara 2.5 (and second month of bravelle and ovidrel trigger). We opted not to do another IUI this month and are saving our pennies for IVF in March/April. I have my CD 10 follie check this afternoon after my first acupuncture appt. I'm a little nervous about it, and don't usually buy into the eastern medicine thing for some reason, but thought it couldn't hurt. And my clinic recommends it. Anyone else do acupuncture?
> 
> Good luck everyone!

I have been doing acupuncture on and off since last spring. I have definitely noticed that it has helped regulate my cycles when I have done it. Without acupuncture I ovulate anywhere from day 25 on or not at all. The months I did it regularly it moved up to day 17-19 so a big improvement. I believe it also helped me get pregnant twice, although I miscarried both times. So I guess you can say it has not really helped in my ultimate goal of delivering a healthy baby but it does seem to help regulate my cycles. The downside is that it is quite expensive, but I recently found someone who takes my insurance so I can go for just a copay (even though I do not have fertility coverage - it is billed as "irregular menstrual disorder").


----------



## Chook

Just jumped over to first trimester thread in hope of finding mrscompass there which I didn't ( if anyone has heard how she is going please let me know ) and it was such a big mistake. There is girls whinging about being sick and getting fat etc etc. Oh boo hoo poor you!!!! Sorry but I needed to vent....


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> Just jumped over to first trimester thread in hope of finding mrscompass there which I didn't ( if anyone has heard how she is going please let me know ) and it was such a big mistake. There is girls whinging about being sick and getting fat etc etc. Oh boo hoo poor you!!!! Sorry but I needed to vent....

I know I was wondering where she was, hmmm I hope all is okay with her.


----------



## Cridge

:hugs: Chook! Bring on the puking and fatness, right?! 

I hope MrsC is doing well!!


----------



## Chook

I hope everything is ok with her too mk and I look forward to hearing all about your symptoms!!! Just got upset hearing my skin has broken out, my hairs is greasy, I can't have wine but my partner can relax and gave a beer, my house is messy, I feel like crap, I'm getting fat and it's not fair, I feel so sick. Well what did they expect!!! Felt like writing suck it up princesses but that's just me being mean because Im upset it not me!!! Lol. Feel better now I've had a vent! It's officially my first bandb vent haha!
Bring it on hey cringe!!! I'm going to vomit and be greasy with pride lol.


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> Just jumped over to first trimester thread in hope of finding mrscompass there which I didn't ( if anyone has heard how she is going please let me know ) and it was such a big mistake. There is girls whinging about being sick and getting fat etc etc. Oh boo hoo poor you!!!! Sorry but I needed to vent....


Oh that does so get my knickers in a twist! At least you are pregnant! you can be sick and fat or you can NOT be pregnant! just shut up already, ya know?:bike::ignore::trouble::grr:

oh--Im 11 DPO and i feel nothing, but i do have greasy hair and my face is broken out but im gonna say thats NOT from being pregnant, thats just a lazy Sunday afternoon spent watching Downton Abbey on PBS and eating the yummy desserts my hubs makes!:blush:


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> I hope everything is ok with her too mk and I look forward to hearing all about your symptoms!!! Just got upset hearing my skin has broken out, my hairs is greasy, I can't have wine but my partner can relax and gave a beer, my house is messy, I feel like crap, I'm getting fat and it's not fair, I feel so sick. Well what did they expect!!! Felt like writing suck it up princesses but that's just me being mean because Im upset it not me!!! Lol. Feel better now I've had a vent! It's officially my first bandb vent haha!
> Bring it on hey cringe!!! I'm going to vomit and be greasy with pride lol.

Amen sisters, I take every symptom the sore boobies, peeing like crazy lol felt pukey all dau but ya know what it lets me know that this pregnancy is moving forward. I get tired of the princesses on the thread bug me too


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> I hope everything is ok with her too mk and I look forward to hearing all about your symptoms!!! Just got upset hearing my skin has broken out, my hairs is greasy, I can't have wine but my partner can relax and gave a beer, my house is messy, I feel like crap, I'm getting fat and it's not fair, I feel so sick. Well what did they expect!!! Felt like writing suck it up princesses but that's just me being mean because Im upset it not me!!! Lol. Feel better now I've had a vent! It's officially my first bandb vent haha!
> Bring it on hey cringe!!! I'm going to vomit and be greasy with pride lol.

Not directed at you, but at miss prissy pants who dareth complain to a woman struggling with infertility:

ITS NOT FAIR???? I'll TELL YOU WHATS NOT FAIR...WHATS NOT FAIR IS THAT MY HUSBAND HAS TO ENDURE MY HORMONES FROM ALL THE MEDICATIONS I TAKE, WHATS NOT FAIR IS THAT THERE ARE CURRENTLY 5 PREGNANT LADIES AT WORK, ONE IS BACK FROM HER MATERNITY LEAVE AND ANOTHER IS NOW A STAY AT HOME MOMMY. WHATS NOT FAIR IS THAT IVE HAD TO ENDURE SEVERAL PAINFUL PROCEDURES JUST TO FIND OUT WHAT isnt THE PROBLEM, AND MY PRECIOUS, PRECIOUS HUSBAND MAY NOT GET TO HAVE CHILDREN OF HIS OWN BECAUSE OF ME! SO, IF ANYONE WANTS TO TALK ABOUT HOW HARD IT IS TO BE PREGNANT, I'LL GIVE YOU A STORY ABOUT HARDSHIPS, HONEY!:hissy::devil:

There, now I feel better, too. :growlmad:


----------



## Chook

I didn't mean to upset you by venting about it!!! I was stupid to post it here because of course it's going to hurt you guys as much as it hurt me. I'm glad you feel better after venting too Lola!! Sorry for stirring up feelings. Xox


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> I didn't mean to upset you by venting about it!!! I was stupid to post it here because of course it's going to hurt you guys as much as it hurt me. I'm glad you feel better after venting too Lola!! Sorry for stirring up feelings. Xox

oh you didnt upset me at all. I too get tired of the whiney babies and their "unbearable" pregnancy symptoms, maybe im uncaring, or thoughtless, but i do not feel one bit sorry for them, none of this applies to ANYONE in this room, k? you guys are great and if you are feeling ill, i will listen, or, read in this case!:hugs:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hi ladies! 
First off, congrats on the BFP's...and sorry for the not soo good news as well :(

I think I finally figured out tonight why I haven't been getting notifications for this thread, so we will see if it works..It's so hard to keep up without them!

So little update for me...I went for my P4 test yesterday 2/25. I should get my results back from my RE by tomorrow afternoon...I'm hoping anyway. So for now it's just the waiting game. I plan to start testing on or around the 4th of March..I'm around 8PDO now. Not feeling any kind of symptoms at all, besides my boobs being a bit tender. I do seem to be a bit more emotional the past couple days, but that happens anyways..LoL.

I do have a question...so I woke up today from a dream that I had a newborn (baby was mine, but nothing in the dream was of me at the hospital giving birth or anything like that) ...I wanted to go somewhere and realized I didn't have a car seat...and everytime I would look at baby (was a precious little girl all swaddled up) I would just be in awe and say to myself "I can't believe she's finally here"...
Thats all I remember! ...but when I woke up, I had the strongest urge to start buying things for baby!!! ...like I wanted to go out right then and there and start preparing!

Has anyone else had dreams like this? I finally told my hubby about it this evening, and how I still feel like I wanna maybe start buying some things ...but he doesn't think it's a good idea...

thoughts on this anyone??? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> Hi ladies!
> First off, congrats on the BFP's...and sorry for the not soo good news as well :(
> 
> I think I finally figured out tonight why I haven't been getting notifications for this thread, so we will see if it works..It's so hard to keep up without them!
> 
> So little update for me...I went for my P4 test yesterday 2/25. I should get my results back from my RE by tomorrow afternoon...I'm hoping anyway. So for now it's just the waiting game. I plan to start testing on or around the 4th of March..I'm around 8PDO now. Not feeling any kind of symptoms at all, besides my boobs being a bit tender. I do seem to be a bit more emotional the past couple days, but that happens anyways..LoL.
> 
> I do have a question...so I woke up today from a dream that I had a newborn (baby was mine, but nothing in the dream was of me at the hospital giving birth or anything like that) ...I wanted to go somewhere and realized I didn't have a car seat...and everytime I would look at baby (was a precious little girl all swaddled up) I would just be in awe and say to myself "I can't believe she's finally here"...
> Thats all I remember! ...but when I woke up, I had the strongest urge to start buying things for baby!!! ...like I wanted to go out right then and there and start preparing!
> 
> Has anyone else had dreams like this? I finally told my hubby about it this evening, and how I still feel like I wanna maybe start buying some things ...but he doesn't think it's a good idea...
> 
> thoughts on this anyone???
> 
> Thanks in advance.



not like that but I did have a dream that every friday on a calendar was marked "pg" and every friday i would take my temp and erase "pg" and put in the temp, and my classroom aide was there with me. Another time I dreamt that i have a GIANT HPT, it was so big it was on the floor in my living room. I dont know what i did to take the test, but i was staring and staring at it and suddenly 2 lines popped up and i was pretty blaze, i was like "oh, im pregnant" and before i could get excited, my aide came out of no where and told me, "oh no, 2 lines means NOT pregnant" :pop:
my husband doesnt even let me go into the baby aisle at the store, so im with ya there!


----------



## flybaby

I want my turn...


I guess my advice would be if you want to do it. Buy a couple packs of diapers or unisex onesies that you can get a jacket or pants to go over depending on the weather. Start a "hope" chest but I wouldn't get anything too big or expensive just yet. 

Take care and know I know the feeling!


----------



## Chook

I've got no problem hearing about peoples symptoms but I can't handle the poor me attitude a small number seem to have! I want to hear all about the girls on here that got their bfp's pregnancies!!! They give me hope and I'm so excited for them. I love that mk wants to feel it all. I'm sure I will be the same one day.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Thanks ladies. I'm just afraid that if I actually start to buy, I might not stop! LoL. I guess I just feel like it will make me feel SO MUCH MORE hopeful! ...I love rollercoasters, but I'm hating this rollercoaster ride. BLAH. Sorry, I'm a downer tonight. LoL. That damn dream just got to me today!
I watch infertile youtuber's and a lot of them buy and buy...and a few of them have since then been blessed with little ones...so it's just like "WHEN baby comes, i'll be more ready..and if i find items on clearance..bam, i'll also be saving money" ...excuses? yes, maybe...LOL


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> I've got no problem hearing about peoples symptoms but I can't handle the poor me attitude a small number seem to have! I want to hear all about the girls on here that got their bfp's pregnancies!!! They give me hope and I'm so excited for them. I love that mk wants to feel it all. I'm sure I will be the same one day.

LOL That being said, the headache I have again today I could do without Lmao...that has been the only kinda pain I have had that tries me. Just because it makes the pukiness and tiredness feel worse. But i have to say other wise I am pretty lucky with how I feel. I will be glad to have my energy back in the coming weeks.


----------



## flybaby

Well ladies, bring on the sickness and everything that goes with pregnancy. In the end is the greatest gift we all can get!

...I got my :bfp:


----------



## beaniekins

flybaby said:


> Well ladies, bring on the sickness and everything that goes with pregnancy. In the end is the greatest gift we all can get!
> 
> ...I got my :bfp:

Congratulations!!! I knew someone would get a BFP this cycle :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Congrats Flybaby!!! So happy to hear!!!


----------



## Cridge

Flybaby - Congrats!!! :dance: How many dpo did you test? 

Iwantmyturn - I had a serious fear of making any purchases. Even when I was pregnant, I didn't buy a thing until I was 7 months along (and it was a crib - couldn't buy clothes or anything like that til I was almost due). I've heard of people that decorate their nurseries and all that - in fact, in adoption training, they suggested doing that. I could never bring myself to do that. And I'm SO glad! It's been almost 6 years since we started the adoption process (and 3 since we quit) and if I had a nursery all this time, I think it would have been the end of me. So I like flybaby's suggestion - buy a pack of diapers or something you can give as a gift to someone else later on if you decide you've been holding on to them too long. Of course, you're going to have your bfp very soon, right?!


----------



## MKHewson

flybaby said:


> Well ladies, bring on the sickness and everything that goes with pregnancy. In the end is the greatest gift we all can get!
> 
> ...I got my :bfp:

Congrats and welcome to the club LOL...come ladies who is next ....praying for you all


----------



## drsquid

congrats flybaby

us today at 1.45. fingers crossed there are no cysts. ordered 2 more vials of sperm today.. my poor credit card


----------



## flybaby

Thank you all!
I took the first test at 13 dpo and it was faint.
So today would be 16 dpo and it's not really any darker but I took a digital and it clearly reads pregnant.
I've kind of felt it but kept telling myself I was just making it up.
Now I can only hope and pray that everything goes well it's still surreal and will be until further notice!
Thank you for your support and I will continue to stick around and hopefully help you all through ttc...


----------



## drsquid

does anyone know if the femara cares program still exists


----------



## siblingwishes

Flybaby, congrats!!!!! YAY!!

I just had my scan - one beautiful bean measuring 7w2d, strong heartbeat! I bawled like a baby! I got a pic too, yay!!!


----------



## flybaby

I don't go in for 5 weeks! Going to be a long wait to make sure all is well with the little bean...


----------



## Cridge

flybaby - what kind of poas did you use? I did an experiment today with a FRER and an I/C and the I/C is rubbish!

siblingwishes - congrats!! Do you know how many follies you had?

Drsquid - I'm not sure about the program. Wasn't there a website you could check?? Sorry - I'm not any help with that one.


----------



## flybaby

I used one from early pregnancy tests.com that claims 10mlU and the digital was clearblue.
I was surprised that it hadn't gotten darker. I'll have to test again after I get my beta numbers in 5 weeks just to see if it makes a difference...


----------



## drsquid

yeah ive found lots of mentions of it but no actual page so i think it is gone. im getting quoted super high prices.. target is maybe maybe able to discount but id have to sneak out of work for the off chance (they close at 7 and i get off work at 7)


----------



## Chook

Congratulations flybaby!!!! Fantastic news. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xox
Congratulations also siblingwishes! I would be bawling too 
How are you going cringe? Have you tested yet? I have my fingers crossed for you!!!!
Hope you headaches stop very soon mk and your energy returns xox


----------



## Cridge

flybaby - check out my journal (I'll upload them soon) for pics comparing i/c to FRER. I also used the one from earlypregnancytests.com.

Chook - Thanks! I tested + on Friday!!


----------



## flybaby

Cridge how do I do that?


----------



## Chook

Cringe!!! I missed it so sorry. Congratulations to you!!! Very exciting news. Wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy! The bfp's are starting to flow now!!!!


----------



## Charisse28

Congrats to all the ladies with BFPs!


----------



## Cridge

flybaby - there's a link in my siggy ("my journal"). That will take you to the first page, but my pics are on the last page.

Thanks Chook! I was pretty quiet about it on this thread, I think.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Cridge!!! I must have missed it too!! CONGRATS!!!! Wow...so many BFPs here lately!!!


----------



## beaniekins

Cridge said:


> flybaby - check out my journal (I'll upload them soon) for pics comparing i/c to FRER. I also used the one from earlypregnancytests.com.
> 
> Chook - Thanks! I tested + on Friday!!

Congratulations Cridge!!!!! I am really excited for you!!

I wanted to say that I don't like those extra-sensitive 10 tests from early pregnancy tests either. The last time I was pregnant those tests never got more than the faintest of faint lines on them even the day that I had a beta of 70 drawn. I was also using the pink Wondfo strips you can buy on Amazon. On those I could definitely see a clear line so I would definitely recommend them over the other supposed early detection ones. They are also cheaper.


----------



## flybaby

I agree those cheapies suck!


----------



## LolaM

flybaby said:


> Well ladies, bring on the sickness and everything that goes with pregnancy. In the end is the greatest gift we all can get!
> 
> ...I got my :bfp:


AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! :happydance::hugs::yipee::headspin::bunny:


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Flybaby - Congrats!!! :dance: How many dpo did you test?
> 
> Iwantmyturn - I had a serious fear of making any purchases. Even when I was pregnant, I didn't buy a thing until I was 7 months along (and it was a crib - couldn't buy clothes or anything like that til I was almost due). I've heard of people that decorate their nurseries and all that - in fact, in adoption training, they suggested doing that. I could never bring myself to do that. And I'm SO glad! It's been almost 6 years since we started the adoption process (and 3 since we quit) and if I had a nursery all this time, I think it would have been the end of me. So I like flybaby's suggestion - buy a pack of diapers or something you can give as a gift to someone else later on if you decide you've been holding on to them too long. Of course, you're going to have your bfp very soon, right?!


YOU TOO? AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! :happydance::hugs::flower:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Lola - when are you testing?


----------



## LolaM

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Lola - when are you testing?

Probobly not until Thursday or Friday, on thursday I will truly be late, but I dont really feel anything unusual...and ive been a bit crabby today, but i guess it aint over til AF shows her ugly mug! :shrug: Im actually 12 DPO today.


----------



## Cridge

Lola - I'm 12dpo today too!! You should :test:


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Lola - I'm 12dpo today too!! You should :test:

I dont have HPT in the house, so ill be running to CVS for either prescriptions of an EPT on Thursday


----------



## flybaby

CONGRATS to everyone and Good luck to the rest of you all!!
Guess this board is good for us all. 
I'm not gonna lie as excited as I want to be...I can't be as excited as I want...
I hope that fades and I get to be excited again!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Wow! All the BFP's! How wonderful! Wishing you all a healthy & happy 9 months! Yay!


----------



## flybaby

Anything going on today? How is everyone? Hope it's warmer where you are than it is here!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

flybaby - nothing new to report here. Just waiting on my follie scan on Friday. Im so excited about all of the BFPs we have in here within the past couple of months!!! Any symptoms you have going on?

Has anyone heard from Trina? Im kinda worried, hope she is doing okay!


----------



## flybaby

I'm bloated but that's about it right now...I would actually prefer some more symptoms for peace of mind. My appointment is April 6th and I'm not even sure if they'll do an early scan. Where I'm from it's normal to only do the 20 week scan but I'm hoping with me being on femara they'll take a closer look...


----------



## MKHewson

I know I am wondering about Trina as well...

Today I am a whiner LOL I have a head cold, cuz that is just I needed before I go on holidays on Sat. So I am taking a day off and veggin on the couch.


----------



## siblingwishes

Cridge - CONGRATS!!! YAY!

MK - I have a nasty head cold too, and took today off as well. I feel like crap! Oh well, c'est la vie! I dropped DS off at daycare and came to my Mom's to veg and get some sleep! Selfish - maybe...but I am soo tired! I am still completely on cloud nine from yesterday's scan tho :)


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> Cridge - CONGRATS!!! YAY!
> 
> MK - I have a nasty head cold too, and took today off as well. I feel like crap! Oh well, c'est la vie! I dropped DS off at daycare and came to my Mom's to veg and get some sleep! Selfish - maybe...but I am soo tired! I am still completely on cloud nine from yesterday's scan tho :)

Hey you have to take care of yourself when you can right. I am so glad you had a great scan, i was beaming after mine as well. I am 9 weeks today, my first and only pregnancy to this one resulted in a MMC at 11.5 so I aiming for the nest 2.5 weeks to be over.


----------



## Charisse28

Nothing new going on with me, just waiting to poas:) I'm 8dpo today and having cramps and weird sensations around my mid section and bb's have gotten sore. I will be so glad when this tww is over. My poor DH is having issues with work and he is stressed so I hope he'll get the problem solved soon so he can relax. Hope all you ladies are well, COME ON MORE BFPS!!!!


----------



## Cridge

Charisse - good luck! When are you going to test?

MK - do you feel like this pregnancy is different? Are you feeling confident? I can't even imagine the stress of making it past that date. It's going to come and go though and you're going to be great!


----------



## flybaby

DD just pounced on my stomach...Ouch :( 
I'm hoping next week I'll have more symptoms 
just to feel this tiny fourth growing! 

...dh said that since others have little pet names we'll call this one fourth (since it's our 4th pregnancy) until we know the sex... praying that we get to bring this baby home.

Spoiler alert...ladies I am a worry wort! Guess it comes from losing 2 and having a bad experience after dd was born (that was due to bad doctoring)


----------



## Cridge

I don't blame you for worrying flybaby! I'm hoping you get lots of symptoms soon! :winkwink: Did you have many symptoms this early with your other pregnancies?


----------



## flybaby

I guess not with the first loss I even said I didn't feel pregnant anymore...

With DD it was pretty easy and I don't think I felt okay until she started moving around.

With the 2nd loss I had taken 3 rounds of clomid and some funny stuff went on like really really really late ovulation and a week after + I started to lose it...So I never really felt anything except the labor pains when losing him...

I guess it's me just having wishful thinking. I really want to feel it right away and skip all the scary stuff! I should be okay after hearing the heartbeat! Thanks for listening


----------



## Cridge

:hugs: flybaby! I would say this one has started off pretty good then, right? Try to stay positive as there's nothing more we can do at this point. I hope the first tri goes really fast for you!!


----------



## MKHewson

Cridge said:


> Charisse - good luck! When are you going to test?
> 
> MK - do you feel like this pregnancy is different? Are you feeling confident? I can't even imagine the stress of making it past that date. It's going to come and go though and you're going to be great!

I feel quite a bit different this time, more symptoms but none to serious so not to bad. Having issues with food this week. i feel more confident this time. Also last time at the early scan baby hb was slow 65bpm, then rebounded in week 7 but i figure the damage was done already. This one was right on schedule with a HB of 132.


----------



## Charisse28

Cridge said:


> Charisse - good luck! When are you going to test?
> 
> MK - do you feel like this pregnancy is different? Are you feeling confident? I can't even imagine the stress of making it past that date. It's going to come and go though and you're going to be great!

Well, my original test date is on March 6th if no AF, but in reality I'll probably start testing this weekend:)


----------



## flybaby

I'm hoping we're staying busy for at least the next month to get me to 10 weeks so we can hear the heartbeat!! Hope all is well with everyone! I guess seeing my numbers would be great too...hmm next week I might have to bribe my way in to get a beta check...


----------



## LolaM

yay! Im so happy with all the baby talk--nice to hear some good news. My temps have been the same for 3 days. I thought it was wonky, so i retested 3 times and on the 3rd time, i thought, well HELL--I guess thats the temp its supposed to be. We shall see what tomorrow brings, my guess is a temp drop and AF. I still feel nothing but the occasional cramp, but i think thats just GAS lol!:haha: I had another wild and crazy dream last night! at least i wasnt being chased by a serial killer or trying to hide from an intruder in this one, oye am i mental or WHAT?? I finally got my valentine pressie back from the jeweler, now my hubs is calling me Don King becauase of all the rings I am wearing, he says i should mess ujp my hair and put it ALL on--well HE bought it for me, he should be happy that i wear it! :shrug: To yoga or not to yoga, that is the question...Im afraid to stretch and pull something...if there IS something. Is that silly?

ha ha ha...as im typing this my hubs is listening to...ddddoooo you have the time, to listen to me whine, about nothing and everything all at once, I am one of those melodratic fools...am i just paranoid, yeah yeah yeah...:rofl:


----------



## Cridge

Lola - my temps have totally leveled out too! At about the same as yours - 98.3. Maybe that's a good sign?? And we're both 13dpo! Have you been feeling stretching/pulling aches? I wouldn't worry about yoga, but I know what you're talking about - I've had lots of stretching aches that if I bend the wrong way I have to walk bent over for a minute.

Hoping your temp stays nice and high tomorrow!!


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Lola - my temps have totally leveled out too! At about the same as yours - 98.3. Maybe that's a good sign?? And we're both 13dpo! Have you been feeling stretching/pulling aches? I wouldn't worry about yoga, but I know what you're talking about - I've had lots of stretching aches that if I bend the wrong way I have to walk bent over for a minute.
> 
> Hoping your temp stays nice and high tomorrow!!

yes, my temps the last 3 days or higher than my normal CD 11, 12 or 13 temps, not sure if thats a good thing or just desperation and im terrified that *if* there is something in there, i will pull it out, this is a very new insecurity for me...omg im about to burst into tears, scuse me ladies :cry:

but i really think its just AF knockin on the door... i am off to yog...say it with me..ooooooooooommmmmmmm


----------



## siblingwishes

Lola - hahaha, no joke, I heard that song on the radio today and thought about how crazy I was too! I really hope your temp stays up and you get your BFP this month!

Cridge - again, so happy for you!

MK and Flybaby - I understand the nervousness about trying to make it past a safe time (like 32 weeks right?) After 4 losses, the longest one being a MMC at 12 weeks - I too am very cautiously optimistic. I know that I am off to a good start though - nice and nauseous and have been since before my BFP! Time sure seems to move slowly during the first trimester though...We will all be fine though - I just know it!


----------



## MKHewson

OMG I am such a pity party right now, I am so sick, my sinus are swollen, I had another headache and fever. Jesus....I took a tylenol to save my sanity, at least I dont feel pukey.


----------



## siblingwishes

MKHewson said:


> OMG I am such a pity party right now, I am so sick, my sinus are swollen, I had another headache and fever. Jesus....I took a tylenol to save my sanity, at least I dont feel pukey.

OMG I feel the SAME way! I am spraying saline up my nose and it"s not helping at all. I went to the pharmacy and he said tylenol - nothing else. So I took one too...uggh


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> OMG I am such a pity party right now, I am so sick, my sinus are swollen, I had another headache and fever. Jesus....I took a tylenol to save my sanity, at least I dont feel pukey.
> 
> OMG I feel the SAME way! I am spraying saline up my nose and it"s not helping at all. I went to the pharmacy and he said tylenol - nothing else. So I took one too...ugghClick to expand...

I was such a mouth breather last night I woke up with a mouth the sahara desert. LOL I wouldnt care but I am on holidays as of sat. and a 9 hour flight is going to suck.


----------



## flybaby

My mouth has been dry as well! I had 3 bottles of water on my nightstand but dh thought it looked too cluttered so now I don't have any! I guess at least it's getting me to drink!
And I guess it's a good sign I have been ready for bed since 7 and I never go to bed that early!!


----------



## LolaM

went to yoga and got a good snuggle with hubs and puppies, im feeling much better and much calmerrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## LolaM

14 DPO and im still at 98.34...i know its not broken, and i took my temp twice again this AM so i dont know what thats about, 4 days with the same temp! I have meetings all day long, its early release and its pajama day--should be a fun one!


----------



## flybaby

Have fun Lola. How is everyone today?
Our play date was cancelled so a little bummed.
For sure feeling how sore my bbs are in the morning especially!
I love it as every morning I'm reminded with a symptom :)


----------



## Cridge

Lola - I was thinking of you this morning as I took my temp (which was 98.3 again!). When are you going to :test: ?!!


----------



## flybaby

I called a clinic that is close to my house to ask for a beta. It's not where I'll be going for my doctor as I went there with my 1st m/c and didn't care for it. I'll be going about an hour away...

Anyways they said I can come in today for a beta check and Friday to double check
so phew! Just want it looked at for peace of mind :)


----------



## beaniekins

Got a BFN and feeling down. I am 14 dpo and today would have been my leap baby's due date. I never imagined that I would get all the way here and still not be pregnant.:cry:

Now ladies I could use some advice from you on what to do next. My clinic's plan for me is to take 5 mg femara and do an IUI. This is exactly what I did in Dec/Jan immediately following my second miscarriage and I did not ovulate. The only difference is that they diagnosed me with PCOS and started me on metformin midway through that first femara cycle. They seem to think that now I have been on metformin for almost 2 months I should have better results this time. (They had me sit out this last cycle on metformin alone. I did ovulate on day 20 but BFN).

Otherwise I could either 1) request they give me clomid instead and do the IUI or 2) go call my regular OB who would prescribe me clomid on an unmonitored cycle.

I really can't make up my mind about what the best thing to do is. Of course I want my best chance but I also am sensitive to the cost of doing a monitored cycle + IUI. Since I did not respond to femara last time I'm afraid I could be wasting my time and money. Another thing is that my husband did his semen analysis after I did that first cycle and his sperm count came back excellent (150 million). So I am wondering if IUI really would help in my case?

Sorry for the uber long post. Please let me know if you have any thoughts or advice for me! I would really appreciate it!


----------



## siblingwishes

Beaniekins - My DH's SA was great too, but our cycle of TI didn't get us our BFP, second cycle with IUI did...I would give the Femara one more chance but if you really have doubts you should talk to your RE about the plan.


----------



## siblingwishes

LolaM said:


> 14 DPO and im still at 98.34...i know its not broken, and i took my temp twice again this AM so i dont know what thats about, 4 days with the same temp! I have meetings all day long, its early release and its pajama day--should be a fun one!

When are you going to :test:???? You're killing us here lady! LOL


----------



## Cridge

flybaby - I'm excited to see your beta! Will you get the results today?

Beaniekins - :hugs: I'm so sorry you're feeling down today! You have every right to though. Did you ever respond to clomid? I have a theory (and my acupuncturist told me I hit the nail on the head) that women will either respond well to clomid or femara, but will rarely respond well to both. If you're not responding to femara, I would give clomid a try.

IUI's are really supposed to help those with sperm problems and the statistics show that it doesn't help any more for those without sperm problem. That's not to say it wouldn't help, but if $$ is an issue and since your dh has a really great sperm count, my opinion would be to skip the IUI.

:hug: try to get through this day - it'll get better!


----------



## flybaby

Cridge-I might I can't go in until this afternoon so I hope they have the results before they close. I'll post when I know anything.


----------



## flybaby

So angry right now! A friend of a friend just announced on facebook that they are due the same day we are. It's their fourth...

Well this is my fourth pregnancy and yet I have to worry about if everythings okay and I don't feel comfortable announcing it to our parents let alone to everyone on facebook....UGH!


----------



## MKHewson

flybaby said:


> So angry right now! A friend of a friend just announced on facebook that they are due the same day we are. It's their fourth...
> 
> Well this is my fourth pregnancy and yet I have to worry about if everythings okay and I don't feel comfortable announcing it to our parents let alone to everyone on facebook....UGH!

You do things on your own schedule, I have told only those in the support network and my work cuz of sickness et la. My DH has yet to tell his family but I have told mine LOL. Do what you makes you happy darling.:hugs:


----------



## flybaby

I guess I feel that if I tell anyone I'll jinx it. I told right away with my first one and then had to tell everyone that we lost her. I didn't get a good support from my friends. My family was great but I just want to avoid the in laws saying stuff about how it only took a 4 months after my m/c to get pregnant. I feel like they don't understand the struggle that we've been through.

I feel like if I tell anyone right away and then lose it that I got my hopes up for nothing. Well off shortly to check my beta. Hoping it's super crazy HIGH!


----------



## s08

Wow, I'm gone for a few days and we have all these new bfp's! Congrats Cringe and flybaby!

Beaniekins, I don't have much advice regarding the PCOS and non-responsiveness to femara, but I do have some experience with IUI. If your hubby doens't have an issue and your tubes are clear, I'm not sure how helpful IUI is. I know it leads to success for some, but not us. We did our third in a row last month and my dh's swimmers are excellent. But all BFN's. It didn't do us any good I guess. So, this cycle, we skipped the IUI and just did the meds. We decided to save the money and put it toward IVF in the next couple of months. Maybe its worth trying one IUI?


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Good afternoon ladies. Just a quick update and a question or two..

So, I'm 11DPO, and I had my P4 test on the 25th. I got my results back on Monday and my level was 50.9! Last month it was 23....Does it always differ like that? When my RE's office called with my results, not only was I driving, but I was excited and I guess in a kind of shock, because for some reason I didn't feel like I had ovulated, and I just forgot to ask questions about the higher results compared to last months...

So, my question is...is 50.9 a good number? Or is it high?? They tell me that they look for at least a 10...So I'm obvioulsy way past that...any thoughts would be appreciated!!!

Thanks so much!


----------



## beaniekins

Cridge said:


> flybaby - I'm excited to see your beta! Will you get the results today?
> 
> Beaniekins - :hugs: I'm so sorry you're feeling down today! You have every right to though. Did you ever respond to clomid? I have a theory (and my acupuncturist told me I hit the nail on the head) that women will either respond well to clomid or femara, but will rarely respond well to both. If you're not responding to femara, I would give clomid a try.
> 
> IUI's are really supposed to help those with sperm problems and the statistics show that it doesn't help any more for those without sperm problem. That's not to say it wouldn't help, but if $$ is an issue and since your dh has a really great sperm count, my opinion would be to skip the IUI.
> 
> :hug: try to get through this day - it'll get better!

I haven't tried clomid yet. That's why I feel like maybe it would make sense to try it next and see what happens. I'm not sure I'm up for all of the monitoring at the fertility clinic this cycle anyway. I kind of feel like I've put too much energy into this already - this will be my 11th cycle TTC! - and need a bit of a break. Thanks for your kind response! I am already feeling better about things.


----------



## Cridge

Iwantmyturn - 50 is a great number!! When are you going to :test:?


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Cridge said:


> Iwantmyturn - 50 is a great number!! When are you going to :test:?

yay!!!! Makes me want to go POAS now! LoL. I don't plan on testing until 14DPO..so March 3rd....ahhhh!! The wait is killer! I'm praying SO much our BFP!

Only "sypmtoms" I seem to be having is tender breasts, which they feel heavy too..and starting last night cramping has started..and even more so today..kind of feels like AF is coming, but who knows..LoL.

I've taken my temps all month, and the past three days they have gone up..98.04, 98.17, 98.34, and now today 98.04...this is the first full month I've temped, so I'm not even sure how to read into it all yet. LoL

Wish me luck! :)


----------



## Charisse28

Hi ladies,

Yesterday my BB's became really sore and tender and I've started to have some weird pains in my midsection if I lift something heavy or tmi, try to push a little during a BM. I'm so tired and last night I went to bed at 930pm instead of my usual 1am. Also, my temp has been the same for the last 3 days in a row, hoping it doesn't start crashing tomorrow like it did this time last cycle.


----------



## Cridge

Charisse - I hope this is it for you!! I was SO SO exhausted during implantation (7 & 8 dpo). I also had sudden major blue veins all over my boobs the evening of 7 dpo (which seem to come and go now, but never as major as that evening). I've also had pains like I've pulled a muscle in my uterus if I bend or move the wrong way - is that like what you're feeling? FX'd for you!


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Lola - I was thinking of you this morning as I took my temp (which was 98.3 again!). When are you going to :test: ?!!

WTH! How long has YOUR temp been at 98.3? I will see what my temp is tomorrow morning. I have had a 15 LP before. I did have that tugging feeling and coincidentally, I was drinking a dr pepper at the time, not sure if the 2 are related but I hadnt had any feelings all day long until that point. I havent had much appetite today either, but i really dont have any other symptoms otherwise. I have a little bit of CF and it almost feels like AF so i think, awww there it is, but nope, and this is gross and TMI but i can usualy SMELL AF before her arrival...total weirdnesssssssssss


----------



## flybaby

My beta came back at 345. It seems low to me I was hoping for something WAY higher than that...kinda scares me


----------



## beaniekins

IwantMyTurn said:


> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> Iwantmyturn - 50 is a great number!! When are you going to :test:?
> 
> yay!!!! Makes me want to go POAS now! LoL. I don't plan on testing until 14DPO..so March 3rd....ahhhh!! The wait is killer! I'm praying SO much our BFP!
> 
> Only "sypmtoms" I seem to be having is tender breasts, which they feel heavy too..and starting last night cramping has started..and even more so today..kind of feels like AF is coming, but who knows..LoL.
> 
> I've taken my temps all month, and the past three days they have gone up..98.04, 98.17, 98.34, and now today 98.04...this is the first full month I've temped, so I'm not even sure how to read into it all yet. LoL
> 
> Wish me luck! :)Click to expand...

It's a good sign if your temperatures shift upwards again around the time of expected implantation. I remember that I had some intense cramping one morning around 14 or 15 dpo when I was pregnant with my daughter. I was concerned but my doctor said it was normal - my uterus stretching even though she couldn't have been bigger than a grain of rice at that time! Your progesterone number is nice and high too. It can fluctuate a lot, even from hour to hour in the same day, but I think such a high number is a great sign. Good luck!!!


----------



## Charisse28

Cridge said:


> Charisse - I hope this is it for you!! I was SO SO exhausted during implantation (7 & 8 dpo). I also had sudden major blue veins all over my boobs the evening of 7 dpo (which seem to come and go now, but never as major as that evening). I've also had pains like I've pulled a muscle in my uterus if I bend or move the wrong way - is that like what you're feeling? FX'd for you!

Yes Cridge EXACTLY!! It almost feel like I've pulled a muscle and I have to stop whatever I'm doing and just relax. Never had those during the TWW. As far as blue veins, I have TONS of them all the time that run from my shoulders all the way down to my boobs. I really hope this is it! EEEKK!!:happydance:


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 14 DPO and im still at 98.34...i know its not broken, and i took my temp twice again this AM so i dont know what thats about, 4 days with the same temp! I have meetings all day long, its early release and its pajama day--should be a fun one!
> 
> When are you going to :test:???? You're killing us here lady! LOLClick to expand...


tomorrow morning i guess, depending on my temperature, which should drop tomorrow morning


----------



## MKHewson

LolaM said:


> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 14 DPO and im still at 98.34...i know its not broken, and i took my temp twice again this AM so i dont know what thats about, 4 days with the same temp! I have meetings all day long, its early release and its pajama day--should be a fun one!
> 
> When are you going to :test:???? You're killing us here lady! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow morning i guess, depending on my temperatureClick to expand...

Ill be keeping my fingers, eyes, toes and legs crossed for you


----------



## IwantMyTurn

beaniekins said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> Iwantmyturn - 50 is a great number!! When are you going to :test:?
> 
> yay!!!! Makes me want to go POAS now! LoL. I don't plan on testing until 14DPO..so March 3rd....ahhhh!! The wait is killer! I'm praying SO much our BFP!
> 
> Only "sypmtoms" I seem to be having is tender breasts, which they feel heavy too..and starting last night cramping has started..and even more so today..kind of feels like AF is coming, but who knows..LoL.
> 
> I've taken my temps all month, and the past three days they have gone up..98.04, 98.17, 98.34, and now today 98.04...this is the first full month I've temped, so I'm not even sure how to read into it all yet. LoL
> 
> Wish me luck! :)Click to expand...
> 
> It's a good sign if your temperatures shift upwards again around the time of expected implantation. I remember that I had some intense cramping one morning around 14 or 15 dpo when I was pregnant with my daughter. I was concerned but my doctor said it was normal - my uterus stretching even though she couldn't have been bigger than a grain of rice at that time! Your progesterone number is nice and high too. It can fluctuate a lot, even from hour to hour in the same day, but I think such a high number is a great sign. Good luck!!!Click to expand...

Hmmm...well my mind is just racing now. LoL. I don't really know how to read my FF chart to notice an implantation dip...
Here is the link if you, or anyone wants to let me know what ya think!!
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 14 DPO and im still at 98.34...i know its not broken, and i took my temp twice again this AM so i dont know what thats about, 4 days with the same temp! I have meetings all day long, its early release and its pajama day--should be a fun one!
> 
> When are you going to :test:???? You're killing us here lady! LOLClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> tomorrow morning i guess, depending on my temperatureClick to expand...
> 
> Ill be keeping my fingers, eyes, toes and legs crossed for youClick to expand...

I dont feel pregnant but i also dont feel AF coming...its got to be one or the other! :shrug:


----------



## Cridge

Lola - you can see my chart - I have a ticker in my siggy that will take you right there.

Flybaby - that number doesn't seem too low to me...but how many dpo are you now? Did they mention anything about rechecking you in a couple of days? 

Charisse - I have a good feeling about this for you!! 

iwantmyturn - there is a "share" button below your chart that you'll need to use in order to get the right link for us to see your chart. The link you posted takes us to our own charts. Do you usually have cramps this early? I've been having more of an achiness since implantation - similar to cramps but not very intense. GL!!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Cridge said:


> Lola - you can see my chart - I have a ticker in my siggy that will take you right there.
> 
> Flybaby - that number doesn't seem too low to me...but how many dpo are you now? Did they mention anything about rechecking you in a couple of days?
> 
> Charisse - I have a good feeling about this for you!!
> 
> iwantmyturn - there is a "share" button below your chart that you'll need to use in order to get the right link for us to see your chart. The link you posted takes us to our own charts. Do you usually have cramps this early? I've been having more of an achiness since implantation - similar to cramps but not very intense. GL!!

Ohhh! I didn't realize that! I will try that. Now I'm on my phone so hope it will work..and as far as the cramps go..this is only my second month having a normal cycle, so everything is new to me. I Didnt have this kind of cramping last month..I just don't know!


----------



## flybaby

Cridge- 18dpo

I guess I was hoping for something crazy high so I had no worries
They will check again Friday but they said they'd do that before they got these results.
I know they said anything above 25 is pregnant. (obviously I already knew it was positive)
But...with my last M/C my beta actually went up after all the bleeding I did and the Doctor thought for a minute that it was ectopic but it was just funky I guess...

Anyways more waiting, hah, the story of our lives!


----------



## Cridge

flybaby - did your hcg get this high with your m/c (before or after the bleeding)? Try not to stress too much the next couple days. Hopefully you'll have a nice doubled number on Friday!


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Lola - you can see my chart - I have a ticker in my siggy that will take you right there. GL!!


its so weird that both our temps have flatlines at nearly the same spot...i bet mine takes a nose dive...what will yours do? stay the same or go up?


----------



## flybaby

With the 2nd m/c I know for sure it went from over 2 thousand to over 3 thousand but at that time I knew I had lost it and had an ultrasound that found zilch

**after bleeding


----------



## Cridge

LolaM said:


> its so weird that both our temps have flatlines at nearly the same spot...i bet mine takes a nose dive...what will yours do? stay the same or go up?

:shrug: With my son, my temp leveled out (98.2 - 98.3ish - wasn't flatlined like it is now) until a .1 jump around 15dpo and then another .2-.3 jump around 19dpo. Then it dipped to 98.2-98.4 at 5.5 weeks and that's when I decided to quite taking my temp - it was making me too nervous.

Flybaby - That is scary that it got up so high. How far along were you? Are you able to compare dpo with beta at this point? I say that, because that's what I would be doing, but what I should be telling you is that every pregnancy is so different and we really can't go off of number comparisons. What you need is a nice big number on Friday!! FX'd for you!


----------



## LolaM

Im going to bed, i will check in tomorrow morning with temp results and what not..gnite


----------



## IwantMyTurn

My Ovulation Chart 

Morning ladies. It's WAY early...gotta be to work at 430, but thought I'd see if this link worked...hope I did it right!

Let me know what ya think!


----------



## flybaby

Cridge said:


> Flybaby - That is scary that it got up so high. How far along were you? Are you able to compare dpo with beta at this point? I say that, because that's what I would be doing, but what I should be telling you is that every pregnancy is so different and we really can't go off of number comparisons. What you need is a nice big number on Friday!! FX'd for you!

Thanks! I was technically 9 1/2 weeks but when they did the ultrasound the didn't find any party of the baby left that was after bleeding for a couple days. If I was really that far along I don't think the baby grew past a few weeks...

I had gotten a - at what would have been 7 1/2 weeks and a week later it turned positive so it was kind of a freak situation. Either I O'd crazy late or O'd after the clomid on my own not really sure...


----------



## LolaM

temp is 98.2 today. I mis-spoke. I have O'd at CD 15 and only twice, unmedicated, did i have a 29 day cycle...I guess Ill stop at the CVS and get a test for tomorrow morning. I kept waking up to a wet feeling and thinking, oh, there it is, but not really crampy or anything else so...keep em crosssed for me ladies!


----------



## MKHewson

I am having a paranoid day, worried about the possibility of MMC. I was so confident last time I was pregnant, at the home stretch and it never happened. I am 9 weeks...praying and hoping that this will be ok. :shrug:


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> I am having a paranoid day, worried about the possibility of MMC. I was so confident last time I was pregnant, at the home stretch and it never happened. I am 9 weeks...praying and hoping that this will be ok. :shrug:

:hugs:


----------



## MKHewson

LolaM said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> I am having a paranoid day, worried about the possibility of MMC. I was so confident last time I was pregnant, at the home stretch and it never happened. I am 9 weeks...praying and hoping that this will be ok. :shrug:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks I needed that...truly


----------



## siblingwishes

MK - Oh girl, how I understand! I was in line at Timmies this morning - and when I coughed a felt wet - I immediately thought "Oh my god I'm bleeding!" and ran to the bathroom - nope! Turns out now I have incontinence as well! LOL Big hugs to the both of us! The next few weeks are going to test our sanity for sure, but I know everything is going to be okay!

Lola - seriously, you're killing me! TEST!!!!!


----------



## Cridge

Iwantmyturn - do you have any idea what a typical LP is for you? I hope your temp stays nice and high!

Lola - Looking good!! Can't wait for you to :test:!!

MK - :hug: Try not to think about it too much. I know it's so stressful, but there's nothing you can do but try to stay calm.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Cridge said:


> Iwantmyturn - do you have any idea what a typical LP is for you? I hope your temp stays nice and high!
> 
> Lola - Looking good!! Can't wait for you to :test:!!
> 
> MK - :hug: Try not to think about it too much. I know it's so stressful, but there's nothing you can do but try to stay calm.

Cridge- Its sad, but I really don't know..last month was the first month in years that I had an actual real period on my own..its always been ao messed up that I didn't even bother to try and track it. I'm not Even sure exactly what the LP means as far as what's good and what's bad...


----------



## Chook

Big hugs for you mk!!! Try and stay calm ( I know so much easier said then done ) sending you loads of positive vibes. Xox

Lola!!! Test your killing me lol


----------



## Chook

Sending positive vibes your way too sibling wishes and big hugs xox 

Good luck I want my turn. My fingers are crossed for you!!!

Found out yesterday I have antiphospholipid syndrome. Finally something makes sense and it's treated easily by taking aspirin and clexane injections! Hope we don't have to wait too long for our next bfp


----------



## Cridge

iwantmyturn - you want a LP of at least 10 days. The most I've ever seen is 16 (I have a 16 day LP), and if you make it to 18, you're pregnant. So FX'd your temps stay nice and high!

chook - I'm so glad they've figured it out and that it's easily treatable!! I hope you'll get your bfp soon and it will stick, stick, stick!!!


----------



## drsquid

had my hsg today. she had a great deal of trouble and actually couldnt get through the cervix. presumably i have scarring from the prior leep. though it hasnt been a problem for the iuis. oh and it was far more expensive than i thought it would be.. that being said. she still managed to get the study to work and i have nice open tubes on both sides and normal endometrial cavity. 

and i finished to find out id missed a phone call... got the job i interviewed for =)


----------



## Chook

Thanks cringe!!! Can't wait to get this cycle over with so we can start trying again. Although not trying last cycle or this one has really taken the pressure off us both and we are both happier then we have been in a long time. 
Congratulations on job drsquid!!!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Cridge said:


> iwantmyturn - you want a LP of at least 10 days. The most I've ever seen is 16 (I have a 16 day LP), and if you make it to 18, you're pregnant. So FX'd your temps stay nice and high!
> 
> chook - I'm so glad they've figured it out and that it's easily treatable!! I hope you'll get your bfp soon and it will stick, stick, stick!!!

Cridge - so then how many months do you think I need to monitor that before I can have a clear idea of how long my LP actually is..a few cycles? ...assuming I will continue on the "normal" path?


----------



## LolaM

drsquid said:


> had my hsg today. she had a great deal of trouble and actually couldnt get through the cervix. presumably i have scarring from the prior leep. though it hasnt been a problem for the iuis. oh and it was far more expensive than i thought it would be.. that being said. she still managed to get the study to work and i have nice open tubes on both sides and normal endometrial cavity.
> 
> and i finished to find out id missed a phone call... got the job i interviewed for =)

oh goodness, I cried the whole time i was getting my HSG, it was so horribly painful...and its not like i was in a position to tell him how to find the other 1/2 of my uterus, i just kept hoping my dr would burst into the room like superman, or that they would CALL him and have him come help. It would have been better for ME if my own dr had done the HSG. Im glad yours is over and done with! Congrats on the new job!:happydance:


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> Big hugs for you mk!!! Try and stay calm ( I know so much easier said then done ) sending you loads of positive vibes. Xox
> 
> Lola!!! Test your killing me lol

Im going to wait a few more days, because this has happened to me before. My temp was 98.34 and it dropped all the way to 97.4. I am guessing the drop will be tomorrow. I think i felt some light crampies but im not sure if it was or just my imagination and i got another weird sensation. I was kneeling on my bed, and i felt a pulling in my vag and the top of my uterus at the same time, as if someone was stretching it out. :shrug:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Morning ladies. My temp this morning at 13DPO is 98.17, so up from yesterday...really hoping and praying this is a good sign!


----------



## Chook

Fingers crossed for you iwantmyturn!!! Are you going to test?


----------



## siblingwishes

Chook - That's great that you got a dignosis and that it's easily treated! FX for your next cycle!

Iwantmy turn - FX that this is it for you!

Lola - holy cow girl...what was your temp this morning? Seriously!!!!


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> chook - that's great that you got a dignosis and that it's easily treated! Fx for your next cycle!
> 
> Iwantmy turn - fx that this is it for you!
> 
> Lola - holy cow girl...what was your temp this morning? Seriously!!!!

97.86


----------



## MKHewson

So my nose is feeling better, feeling next to no preggers symptoms...my friend keeps telling me to be thankful for that she suffered through every pregnancy. I am thinking of asking my fertility clinic to let me have a 13 week US when i get back from holidays just for peace of mind. I cant wait until the usually 18 weeks.


----------



## Cridge

iwantmyturn - a few months of charting should do the trick. typically, your LP won't vary at all naturally. It could vary a little bit with medicated cycles, but it shouldn't by more than a day or two. GL!

lola - NOOOOO! So sorry about the temp drop this morning! :cry:

MK - I would totally go in for another u/s before 18 weeks! Your doc should be open to that, right?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hey everyone!! I had my scan this morning and we have two follies both on the left. One is 18mm and the other is 22mm. Got my trigger, although I really didnt want it because of really having to wait 14 days to test (I know that sounds crazy but I am a POAS-aholic) but I went ahead and got it to be sure that I would ovulate. March 17th is when I will be testing.


----------



## siblingwishes

Lola :hugs: Sorry for the temp drop! Man, I was really pulling for you this month.


----------



## siblingwishes

Ladies, I just read a great term and I wanted to share:

PAIL - Pregnant After Infertility & Loss

So that is me - PAIL
I feel like somewhat of a survivor...sounds corny eh?


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Chook said:


> Fingers crossed for you iwantmyturn!!! Are you going to test?

Cook - I did break down and test yesterday, but it was a bfn. Blah! I don't feel preggo...but I have been having cramps down low...couple days ago it was pretty bad, and thought for sure AF was coming any minute! ..but nothing today, not even the tiniest bit of spotting. I have had a very high increase of energy the past few days, and I don't know what that's about, because when AF is close, I really drag! ...so all in all, I'm just in the waiting game...as always. LoL. I will probably test again tomorrow..I don't know.

Thanks for all of the support ladies.


----------



## Sykora

Ive been on clomid for the last 5 months with all the bad symptoms it brings and no egg growth and no ovulation even with ovidrel inj.
I did Femara as a last ditch effort to say that I at least tryed it this month.
Ladies....Im 3 dpo. I grew 2 great eggs and ovulated the bigger egg ALL ON MY OWN!:happydance:
Im beaming! We were ready for injectables and IVF. But even if im not preg this month, im going to take the next dose of 7.5 Femara cause in 10 years of trying, this is the closest ive ever been!!:happydance:

PCOS-1500mg metformin for diabetes
Cleft uterus removed
Left fallopian tube removed
Left ovary not viable
Cacoon of scar tissue around all my organs and uterus removed (dr thinks it was military drugs like double dose anthrax vaccine ect)
1 live birth. My daughter beat the odds less than %10 chance at life. She grew in half a uterus, no fetal movement and shock panels to the chest for no heart beat. Born with no immunitys---but shes 10 now and strong and healthy!!! I beat the odds once--im gonna do it again!:dust::bunny:


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> iwantmyturn - a few months of charting should do the trick. typically, your LP won't vary at all naturally. It could vary a little bit with medicated cycles, but it shouldn't by more than a day or two. GL!
> 
> lola - NOOOOO! So sorry about the temp drop this morning! :cry:
> 
> MK - I would totally go in for another u/s before 18 weeks! Your doc should be open to that, right?

no worries, these things happen. My temp didnt go below my CL so i was kiiiinda hoping, against common sense, that it would go back up again, but alas...AF found me this afternoon. So tonight, Im eating mcdonalds for dinner and enjoying a rum and coke


----------



## flybaby

Couldn't get in to the clinic for my 2nd beta today :( have to go tomorrow they said it won't be the exact same but this damn snowstorm got me stuck in the ditch.. ugh, so gonna drive me nuts!!


----------



## MKHewson

Thought it would be nice to grab and nap, and it was one of those yucky ones were you wake up all weirded out.
Gross LOL


----------



## LolaM

ok...my temp went back up today, if it wasnt for AF...


----------



## flybaby

Have to wait until Monday for the results of the beta...wait, wait, wait...join the club :)


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hey ladies. 
Well, my temp was at 98.34 today @ 14DPO, which is up from yesterday. It has went up 3 days in a row now..I took a FRER around 1030 this morning, which was a bfn. Boo! 

Question about charting...what exactly does an implantation dip look like? How big of a drop is the "norm" ?


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Lola- sorry AF found you this month :( 

Flybaby - waiting is the worst part! Hang in there and good Luck!!!!


----------



## Cridge

iwantmyturn - they say at least .4 degrees F can be considered an implantation drop. I believe I started implanting 7dpo, but I had a drop 6dpo - and I've never in 14 years of charting had a drop like that post-o. So you can look at my chart and maybe that will help you...??? GL!


----------



## Charisse28

I tested this morning and got a bfn, my temps never get higher than 97.9. I had a dip on 8dpo were my temp went from 97.92 on 7dpo, to 97.69 on 8dpo. Could that be considered an implantation dip? The next day, 9dpo, my temp shot back up to 97.91.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Charisse - from my understanding, yes. That amout of a dip could be! Good luck to you!!

My temp went up again this morning. 98.62 @ 15DPO. Fourth day now it's went up! Can this happen even if AF is coming? I sure don't feel like she is...it's so weird! My chart is now offically driving me crazy. LoL. If I do get AF, I hope she comes within a decent time range...she's actually due today..but Ive only had a "real" period on my own for the first time past month...it's been years.. Hmmm....I just don't know what to think!!!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Wow... I can't believe all the BFP that occurred in the last week while I was gone enjoying some sun on a cruise. Congratulations to all you ladies.... it gives me hope. 

AFM on Femara 5 mg (round 2 of Femara but round 1 of the new dose since nothing happened at 2.5mg). I had an ultrasound before leaving for the cruise at CD9 and had 1 follie at 1.7 cm with a stripe of 4mm. Then did OPKs on the trip and got my crosshairs at CD13. We DTD that day, the day after and the day after... so hope that was enough. ;). Now TWW. Probably should wait to test until 3/14... but knowing me... won't make it past 10 days post O to try (plus I got a bunch of free ones from my friend who had a positive IUI on round 2). Just happy that I finally O'd since this is the first time in 3 months due to PCOS. :)


----------



## Charisse28

Another BFN this morning, thinking I will be out this cycle. It seems that my temps are taking a slow nosedive, 97.89, 97.88. I see my OBGYN on the 15th so maybe she will do an HSG and order a SA for DH.


----------



## LolaM

Charisse28 said:


> Another BFN this morning, thinking I will be out this cycle. It seems that my temps are taking a slow nosedive, 97.89, 97.88. I see my OBGYN on the 15th so maybe she will do an HSG and order a SA for DH.

my temps are going up, when they should be going down! I have been taking my temp so long, I have run out of charts and will have to print a new one after this cycle!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Sorry Charisse. How many dpo are you? You're not out until AF shows. Baby dust to all!


----------



## flybaby

How was all your weekends?

Not too much here, tried to clean but nephew was here so it was a little difficult!
Can't wait for my 2nd Beta results hopefully they'll have them in the morning...I know it's not the most perfect to go off of but I needed something because my appointment isn't for 5 more weeks! Holy cow!! I'll be over 10 weeks by then and ready to hear the heartbeat.


----------



## LolaM

flybaby said:


> How was all your weekends?
> 
> Not too much here, tried to clean but nephew was here so it was a little difficult!
> Can't wait for my 2nd Beta results hopefully they'll have them in the morning...I know it's not the most perfect to go off of but I needed something because my appointment isn't for 5 more weeks! Holy cow!! I'll be over 10 weeks by then and ready to hear the heartbeat.

for your first appointment? that seems like an awfully long time!


----------



## Charisse28

Ms. Shortie said:


> Sorry Charisse. How many dpo are you? You're not out until AF shows. Baby dust to all!

I'm 11dpo


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Charisse28 said:


> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Charisse. How many dpo are you? You're not out until AF shows. Baby dust to all!
> 
> I'm 11dpoClick to expand...

Still early! FX.


----------



## LolaM

Ms. Shortie said:


> Charisse28 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Charisse. How many dpo are you? You're not out until AF shows. Baby dust to all!
> 
> I'm 11dpoClick to expand...
> 
> Still early! FX.Click to expand...

thats what i was thinkin'!


----------



## Charisse28

Temp took a bigger dive this morning although still above coverline,97.72. Expect AF in a couple of days since last cycle my temps to a gradual dive before AF showed.


----------



## flybaby

lola yes, the dr is out on the 9th week so they couldn't get me in until the 10th week...

Wednesday pm my Beta was 345. Saturday am Beta was 960 so it's good that it's growing properly but I'm still skeptical just because it reached 3 thousand post bleed with my last M/C. 

The only difference is my sore boobs! Like I said before the heartbeat is what is going to make all the difference to my husband and me. Although with my 1st M/C I heard the heartbeat...

It's a crap shoot, I hope we get to keep this baby!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Charisse28 said:


> Temp took a bigger dive this morning although still above coverline,97.72. Expect AF in a couple of days since last cycle my temps to a gradual dive before AF showed.

Charisse - there's still hope! My temp took a dive this morning too..yesterday was 98.62 and this morning it was 98.2, so still above the cover line as well. I'm 16DPO (CD32) ...I hope this cycle doesn't drag out! ...unless of course I get that BFP! 
Since you're 11DPO you've still got time! :)


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Ok ladies...so I just took a CBD test..BFN. UGH!!! I knew it was coming, but BLAH! I'm so down today...where in the heck is AF!?! I know everyone says "you're not out until AF shows" ..but for me, with PCOS, when do I decided to call my RE after not getting AF after a certain amount of time? How long do I let it go???? 
My apologies for being such a "Debbie Downer" today, but this is just driving me nuts more so the past couple days...I'm sick of everything having to be so hard for us!!! I'm so jealous and resentful of everything right now! :( blah! blah! blah!


----------



## Cridge

:hug: Iwantmyturn!! I would call your doc if you get to 18dpo. Never should a LP make it to 18dpo unless you're pregnant, so something would definitely be going on at that point. I'm so sorry about the bfn! You're not being a downer - that's what we're here for... support!! Vent all you want girl! :hugs:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Cridge said:


> :hug: Iwantmyturn!! I would call your doc if you get to 18dpo. Never should a LP make it to 18dpo unless you're pregnant, so something would definitely be going on at that point. I'm so sorry about the bfn! You're not being a downer - that's what we're here for... support!! Vent all you want girl! :hugs:

Thanks so much Cridge! :hugs: I figured I should probably call around 18DPO...but the nurse just told me to call with a positive preggo test or on the onset of my next period...so I just wasn't sure. 
My last cycle (my first medicated cycle) I was so surprised when I got AF on my own, (had a 30 day cycle) so now that I'm late with all the BFN's...I just don't know what to think.....sure it's the damn PCOS...but what else could it be? Do you think my RE will have me come in and do a check on me? And do you know if people with PCOS have issues with getting a correct result with HPT's? UGH! All of the unknowns are just really eating at me today. Been a cry baby since yesterday evening. BLAH! ...but maybe that's because AF is coming...who knows!


----------



## drsquid

i better have good follies cause im getting crazy zits. didnt even have them in hs.


----------



## Cridge

iwantmyturn - I have pcos and there is no reason that a hpt should be any different. You know for sure when you ovulated, right? If you ovulated, you WILL either get a bfp or af. It's possible that the test you're using isn't detecting a low level of hcg - I'm not sure about CBD. I used a FRER the evening of 9dpo and got a barely there positive, and my hcg was 3 mIu that morning. So I trust that FRER's pick up VERY low hcg. I know this is so frustrating right now, but hopefully you'll have an answer very soon!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Cridge said:


> iwantmyturn - I have pcos and there is no reason that a hpt should be any different. You know for sure when you ovulated, right? If you ovulated, you WILL either get a bfp or af. It's possible that the test you're using isn't detecting a low level of hcg - I'm not sure about CBD. I used a FRER the evening of 9dpo and got a barely there positive, and my hcg was 3 mIu that morning. So I trust that FRER's pick up VERY low hcg. I know this is so frustrating right now, but hopefully you'll have an answer very soon!

Cridge - I do know I ovulated...I had a P4 test on the 25th (CD23) and my level was 50.9. I did use a FRER the first time I tested, then I skipped a day, and used the Clear Blue Digital today, because that was the only one I had left..it came in my OPK pack. I don't think I will test again and just wait it out...and if AF doesn't show within the next 2 days, I'll call my RE and see what he says.

Thanks again for all of the information and support. It's truely helped me calm down.


----------



## Cridge

you're welcome! My only thought is that maybe you're off by a day or two?? Or do you have 16 high temps as of today? I think waiting it out until 18dpo is a good thought. Some women don't get a bfp until later for some reason - hopefully you're one of them, but hopefully you'll know either way in a couple of days!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Cridge said:


> you're welcome! My only thought is that maybe you're off by a day or two?? Or do you have 16 high temps as of today? I think waiting it out until 18dpo is a good thought.  Some women don't get a bfp until later for some reason - hopefully you're one of them, but hopefully you'll know either way in a couple of days!

Cridge - YES! I do have high temps thus far...but today it did drom from 98.62 yesterday to 98.2 today... here's the link...maybe take a quick look at it..?
My Ovulation Chart


----------



## flybaby

My clinic says to call on cd 40 if Af has not arrived and negative pregnancy test. They prescribe provera to induce my cycle. I've gotten positive opk's and still have not gotten my period on my own...


----------



## Cridge

iwantmyturn - your chart looks fabulous and that you are definitely on 16dpo! However, I hate to say it, but if it were MY chart, I would say af will be visiting tomorrow. I hope I'm wrong in your case, but I thought I'd be honest. :hugs:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Cridge said:


> iwantmyturn - your chart looks fabulous and that you are definitely on 16dpo! However, I hate to say it, but if it were MY chart, I would say af will be visiting tomorrow. I hope I'm wrong in your case, but I thought I'd be honest. :hugs:

Cridge - I'm glad you think my chart looks good. LoL. I don't even know what a good one is supposed to look like at this point, since this is my first full month of charting. :) And yeah, once I took my temp this morning, my first thought was that AF would come sooner than later..but ya just never know...It's so hard not to get hopes up sometimes. Guess I'll just keep to this waiting game. Probably one of the only games I hate these days. LoL


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Alright ladies, someone help me understand this creamy CM. My ticker is wrong, I O'd on 3/2-3/3 and have been having pain on my left side (which is where my 2 eggs were) since then. Yesterday the pain let up and I had some super light pink spotting. I know this cant be fertility/pregnancy related, which is why Im so confused. All day today I have been having a good bit of creamy CM, enough to where I had to put on a panty liner. It has no smell or anything, but I have never had it before so Im unsure what it could be. I still have some pressure like feeling in my ovary/uterus area. My poor body is just so confused haha.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Sorry I don't have much advice on cervical mucus as I think mine is out of whack. I have heard that a lot of creamy CM can be an early sign of pregnancy but I have also heard that for some it's a sign that AF is on it's way... so I haven't found it be too useful. The 2 other times in the past 7 months that I ovulated I had that too and thought it was the first...but turned out to be the latter so I gave up on it for this month as I again have a lot. Hoping it means something different this time but not too sure. Good luck to you!


----------



## Cridge

mrs.stinski - my cf when pregnant has been beyond creamy - it's been yellow and sticky globs. I've had creamy cf after I ovulate and up to af, but the 2 times I've been pregnant, it has turned to thick, sticky, yellow cf. I know everyone is different, but that's my experience with it.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Mine is kinda sticky globs too, but since Im only like 4DPO I think it was just from ovulation or something because now its slightly brown and I know implantation wont be for another week so thats why I think it was all from ovulation and my trigger shot. Thanks to both of you for responding though :)


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Alright ladies, someone help me understand this creamy CM. My ticker is wrong, I O'd on 3/2-3/3 and have been having pain on my left side (which is where my 2 eggs were) since then. Yesterday the pain let up and I had some super light pink spotting. I know this cant be fertility/pregnancy related, which is why Im so confused. All day today I have been having a good bit of creamy CM, enough to where I had to put on a panty liner. It has no smell or anything, but I have never had it before so Im unsure what it could be. I still have some pressure like feeling in my ovary/uterus area. My poor body is just so confused haha.

Mrs. Stinski - I'm not much of an expert on CM either, but I seem to get the creamy/watery type after I ovulate and almost up until AF shows...I too have heard that people get with pregnancy as well...I guess everyone is different in this sense...don't females have it so wonderful..LoL.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Well ladies....Today is CD1 ...BOO!!!! But at least she came on her own again..2 months in a row...record for me! LoL. Definitley bummed about the BFN, but gotta try and look at the good side of things too...my body working properly is a big plus, I gotta say...

Called RE to let them know the "news" ...nurse said that if this cycle doesn't work for us, then my RE will want to see me and re-evaluate and probably offer artifical insemination (IUI?) considering how well my progesterone levels are... 
What do you all think of that? We have no male factor infertility, sooooo....

Hope all of you ladies have a wonderful week!


----------



## flybaby

Well six weeks is supposed to be the time to bring on the symptoms?! Other than sore boobs, a couple dizzy spells and some anxiety...
Just hoping all is well in babyland...

baby dust and sticky beans to you all


----------



## angels2012

Hi Ladies -

This is my first time posting on a discussion board about our journey on TTC.

We started in August 2009, since then there has been several medical issues we've found on our journey. :( 

We finally started Femara 5mg (CD3-7) Cycle #1 in January 2012. I had 3 follicles on CD10 13mm, (2)16mm and triggered with Ovidrel on CD12. No luck. Crinone progesterone cream was no fun either with the side effects.

Feb 2012 took a break from Femara because DH had a random business trip! Rarely happens, but it did! :-/

On Femara 5mg (CD3-7) Cycle #2 and CD10 was on Monday 3/4/12! Not sure why but RE's PA-C argued with me that it was my CD9 instead of CD10. Anyways, she found 4 follicles on left ovary @ 3:30PM. Avg (2) 13.5mm & (2) 14.75mm. She wanted me to trigger with Ovidrel today CD12 @ 8:30PM. DH thinks we should wait till CD13 to allow the follicles to grow more. OPK is negative and I have tested at 8am and 6pm on CD11, 6am and 8pm on CD12. BUT today I feel some tingly numbness on my left side. To top it off DH is training for his triathlon so I told him he is heating the sperm up!!! :(

((((AHHHH I am freaking out!!!!)))))

Here's my guessing chart at the size of my follicles.... (you can laugh at me, it's okay!)

----------------------------------
Total of 4 Follicles, 2 in each range:

Worst case (growing 1mm a day)
13.5 & 14.75 - Monday Based on U/S @ 3:30 PM
14.5 & 15.75 - Tuesday @ 3:30 PM
15.5 & 16.75 - Wednesday @ 3:30 PM <--- Not really ready!

Medium case (growing 1.4mm a day based on avg since CD1)
13.5 & 14.75 - Monday Based on U/S @ 3:30 PM
14.9 & 16.15 - Tuesday @ 3:30 PM
16.3 & 17.5 - Wednesday @ 3:30 PM <--- Maybe since follicles can grow between trigger and ovulation!

Best case (growing 2mm a day)
13.5 & 14.75 - Monday Based on U/S @ 3:30 PM
15.5 & 16.75 - Tuesday @ 3:30 PM
17.5 & 18.75 - Wednesday @ 3:30 PM <--- This looks good, but who knows! 


So we BD last night CD11 just in case! So in a way I think we are covered. DH wants to use Ovidrel tomorrow morning 6:30 AM and BD. I am getting a twitch on my left side as I type this and it's 9:15 PM. DH is still out running around somewhere. I think I may just have him trigger once he gets back. :-S 

~Aini


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Iwantmyturn: So sorry about the bfn, but glad AF came on her own for you. At least your body is now getting into a natural "groove", so to speak.

flybaby: Sore boobs sounds good, so how much longer are they making you wait????

angels2012: Welcome to the group! You have found a wonderful group of very understanding and informative ladies. I love the girls in this group! Did you trigger last night?


----------



## angels2012

Thanks for the welcome. :) We both decided to just BD last night and triggered at 6:30 this morning and continue to BD the next two days :hugs::happydance:. RE prescribed C-progesterone so I will need to start that Saturday.


----------



## angels2012

Looks like we have been TTC for about the same time. How long have you been on femara?


----------



## flybaby

Four more weeks! 

I guess little things like my dh acknowledging the pregnancy helps...Makes me feel like I'm not the only one who saw the + and noticed the changes in my boobs!

But his was of not getting attached is his way of not wanting to lose another. I also know that once we hear the heartbeat it will make a big difference for us both. 

Four more weeks of just plain waiting...oye!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Welcome angels2012 and good luck! 

Flybaby I think you're waiting is better than the TWW that I'm stuck in. I am 7DPO and the hpt's are calling to me but I'm trying to be strong and wait it out. The not knowing if there's even at chance that I'm pregnant is frustrating. I hope for a sticky bean for you! At least we have lots of great company to help us wait it out! :)


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

angels2012 said:


> Looks like we have been TTC for about the same time. How long have you been on femara?

This is my second cycle on it. My first cycle was a bit crazy because my ovaries didnt respond to the lower dosage so I ended up taking another round of femara cd13-17. I much prefer this over Clomid because of the harsh side effects, I dont miss them one bit! lol


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Good afternoon ladies. Welcome angels2012.

BABY DUST YOUR WAY SHORTIE! Best of luck!
Flybaby - hang in there! Everything will be just fine!

Just wanted to drop in and inform ya'll that I absolutely HATE AF. LoL. She's brutel on me this month...WOWZERS! Is there anything you ladies do to help the lower back pain and major cramping?? Maybe I'm not staying away from the right foods? Something has got to give! LoL.

Hope everyone has had a good day!


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> Good afternoon ladies. Welcome angels2012.
> 
> BABY DUST YOUR WAY SHORTIE!  Best of luck!
> Flybaby - hang in there! Everything will be just fine!
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and inform ya'll that I absolutely HATE AF. LoL. She's brutel on me this month...WOWZERS! Is there anything you ladies do to help the lower back pain and major cramping?? Maybe I'm not staying away from the right foods? Something has got to give! LoL.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day!

I have one word for you, honey-MIDOL!


----------



## angels2012

Mrs.Stinski said:


> angels2012 said:
> 
> 
> Looks like we have been TTC for about the same time. How long have you been on femara?
> 
> This is my second cycle on it. My first cycle was a bit crazy because my ovaries didnt respond to the lower dosage so I ended up taking another round of femara cd13-17. I much prefer this over Clomid because of the harsh side effects, I dont miss them one bit! lolClick to expand...

I went to my RE's seminar (Nov 2011) before I was actually a patient. They went over the side effects of clomid vs. femara and I knew that I wanted femara if we had to go this route. :-/ In Jan 2011, I got the okay to start fertility meds, but the doctor prescribed clomid! I said no and they switched immediately. Thank goodness. They said the reason they prescribe clomid is because it is cheaper than femara for most medical insurance. I am already a sensitive person. I think if I went on clomid it would cause a lot of strain on my relationship with DH given what I've heard it can cause! :growlmad:


----------



## Charisse28

IwantMyTurn said:


> Good afternoon ladies. Welcome angels2012.
> 
> BABY DUST YOUR WAY SHORTIE! Best of luck!
> Flybaby - hang in there! Everything will be just fine!
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and inform ya'll that I absolutely HATE AF. LoL. She's brutel on me this month...WOWZERS! Is there anything you ladies do to help the lower back pain and major cramping?? Maybe I'm not staying away from the right foods? Something has got to give! LoL.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day!

I'm right there with ya with the backpain and cramping,:( ever since I started Femara my AF's come with cramping and backpain. The heating pad is my friend and at night before bed I take a tylenol PM. I can't wait to be PG and not have to deal with AF.


----------



## angels2012

I am told during our period not to drink cold water and I use a heating pack at night. It has helped me.


----------



## LolaM

angels2012 said:


> I went to my RE's seminar (Nov 2011) before I was actually a patient. They went over the side effects of clomid vs. femara and I knew that I wanted femara if we had to go this route. :-/ In Jan 2011, I got the okay to start fertility meds, but the doctor prescribed clomid! I said no and they switched immediately. Thank goodness. They said the reason they prescribe clomid is because it is cheaper than femara for most medical insurance. I am already a sensitive person. I think if I went on clomid it would cause a lot of strain on my relationship with DH given what I've heard it can cause! :growlmad:

interesting because for ME clomid was $35, no insurance coverage, but femara and metformin are $15. I had unfortunate side effects with clomid--I had horrid, awful dont get within 5 feet of my BBS because they hurt soo so so so much, I had horrible brain fog too and for all this--I had little response! I once sat at a light, behind a stalled car for lord KNOWS how long, i didnt pay attention until other cars came along and started going AROUND me! :haha::dohh:


----------



## angels2012

Femara is $15 for me with insurance. Great deal for more mature eggs! LoL


----------



## LolaM

angels2012 said:


> Femara is $15 for me with insurance. Great deal for more mature eggs! LoL

i am taking letrozole so that is $10 and my metformin is $5 and i am responding with the lowest dose so it wont increase but I just dont seem to be getting pregnant. I have 3 more refills, when the refills are done <3 months> I will look at IUI.


----------



## angels2012

LolaM said:


> angels2012 said:
> 
> 
> Femara is $15 for me with insurance. Great deal for more mature eggs! LoL
> 
> i am taking letrozole so that is $10 and my metformin is $5 and i am responding with the lowest dose so it wont increase but I just dont seem to be getting pregnant. I have 3 more refills, when the refills are done <3 months> I will look at IUI.Click to expand...

What cycle are you on with femara? When I called my RE to inform them I did not get my bfp on the 1st cycle of femara they said "we expected that... Typically you don't get pregnant on the first round..." I think they were just saying that to make me feel better?


----------



## Ms. Shortie

IwantMyTurn said:


> Good afternoon ladies. Welcome angels2012.
> 
> BABY DUST YOUR WAY SHORTIE! Best of luck!
> Flybaby - hang in there! Everything will be just fine!
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and inform ya'll that I absolutely HATE AF. LoL. She's brutel on me this month...WOWZERS! Is there anything you ladies do to help the lower back pain and major cramping?? Maybe I'm not staying away from the right foods? Something has got to give! LoL.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day!


Thanks!

So sorry to hear that AF is giving you a beating. Have you tried heating pads? Also I found that Alleve works better since it's good for 12 hours instead of the 6 of Tylenol or Advil so you can take it less frequently. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

angels2012 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angels2012 said:
> 
> 
> Femara is $15 for me with insurance. Great deal for more mature eggs! LoL
> 
> i am taking letrozole so that is $10 and my metformin is $5 and i am responding with the lowest dose so it wont increase but I just dont seem to be getting pregnant. I have 3 more refills, when the refills are done <3 months> I will look at IUI.Click to expand...
> 
> What cycle are you on with femara? When I called my RE to inform them I did not get my bfp on the 1st cycle of femara they said "we expected that... Typically you don't get pregnant on the first round..." I think they were just saying that to make me feel better?Click to expand...

Well my RE said that with PCOS my odds of ovulating and getting pregnant were pretty poor so using Femera would bring it up to an average person in her mid 30's which is only 15% chance each time I ovulate. If you're in your 20s the odds are better at 25% .... so really more people probably don't get pregnant the first time on Femara than do so maybe that's why they told you that? However you could still be one of the lucky ones! FX!

Without insurance I was quoted a significantly more expensive price for Femara than Clomid by several brand name pharmacies but I went to Costco for letrozole (the generic) and even without insurance 5 days of 5 mg was only $8. Woohoo!


----------



## zadeebug

Ms. Shortie said:


> angels2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angels2012 said:
> 
> 
> Femara is $15 for me with insurance. Great deal for more mature eggs! LoL
> 
> i am taking letrozole so that is $10 and my metformin is $5 and i am responding with the lowest dose so it wont increase but I just dont seem to be getting pregnant. I have 3 more refills, when the refills are done <3 months> I will look at IUI.Click to expand...
> 
> What cycle are you on with femara? When I called my RE to inform them I did not get my bfp on the 1st cycle of femara they said "we expected that... Typically you don't get pregnant on the first round..." I think they were just saying that to make me feel better?Click to expand...
> 
> Well my RE said that with PCOS my odds of ovulating and getting pregnant were pretty poor so using Femera would bring it up to an average person in her mid 30's which is only 15% chance each time I ovulate. If you're in your 20s the odds are better at 25% .... so really more people probably don't get pregnant the first time on Femara than do so maybe that's why they told you that? However you could still be one of the lucky ones! FX!
> 
> Without insurance I was quoted a significantly more expensive price for Femara than Clomid by several brand name pharmacies but I went to Costco for letrozole (the generic) and even without insurance 5 days of 5 mg was only $8. Woohoo!Click to expand...

Yeah femara costs me 90$ for days of 5mg but getting a BFP will be worth it! Also I never o'd on clomid but my first round of femara I got a +opk cd 17 and AF came the exact day it should have :)


----------



## drsquid

i paid 83 for femara (and 90 something last month both at walgreens but in different cities). this is round two for me.. iui at 10 am.. fingers crossed


----------



## zadeebug

drsquid said:


> i paid 83 for femara (and 90 something last month both at walgreens but in different cities). this is round two for me.. iui at 10 am.. fingers crossed

I get mine at walgreens aswell and mine was 80 something this month but mine was in the same city goodluck on your iui


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

ok ladies, Ive got some serious cramping going on this morning. I also had some spotting this morning. I have had a brownish kind of spotting for the whole week, but now its got pink in it. Im hoping thats a good sign. Im wondering if it might be related to something else though cause I had to get up 5 TIMES in the night last night to go pee...WTH!?!?! Thats a bit excessive seeing as how I only drank approx 60oz of fluid all day yesterday. I dont temp because my dr said it wouldnt be right since I normally get up to pee 2-3 times a night anyway. 

In regards to Clomid, I took that before Femara and the 50mg didnt work for me but the 100mg did and I got pg but MC at 5wks. I wasnt seeing a specialist so I wasnt being monitored and my progesterone was low. I honestly think that the 50mg did work, but it just happened later (I didnt even know what an OPK was and didnt have any scans or anything) and that the pregnancy was from the first round because the timing didnt seem rational at all for the second round of clomid. It was a weird situation that ended sadly because my Dr was a douche and really didnt want to help me get pregnant anyway. She said fat girls didnt need to be having babies because they obviously could not properly care for themselves. Needless to say I havent been in her office since and started seeing a specialist.


----------



## angels2012

drsquid said:


> i paid 83 for femara (and 90 something last month both at walgreens but in different cities). this is round two for me.. iui at 10 am.. fingers crossed

Good luck!!!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

zadeebug said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> i paid 83 for femara (and 90 something last month both at walgreens but in different cities). this is round two for me.. iui at 10 am.. fingers crossed
> 
> I get mine at walgreens aswell and mine was 80 something this month but mine was in the same city goodluck on your iuiClick to expand...

When I did my shopping around Walgreen's was the most expensive pharmacy to get the drug....so you may want to shop around if you want to try to get it for cheaper. Just FYI.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Mrs.Stinski said:


> ok ladies, Ive got some serious cramping going on this morning. I also had some spotting this morning. I have had a brownish kind of spotting for the whole week, but now its got pink in it. Im hoping thats a good sign. Im wondering if it might be related to something else though cause I had to get up 5 TIMES in the night last night to go pee...WTH!?!?! Thats a bit excessive seeing as how I only drank approx 60oz of fluid all day yesterday. I dont temp because my dr said it wouldnt be right since I normally get up to pee 2-3 times a night anyway.
> 
> In regards to Clomid, I took that before Femara and the 50mg didnt work for me but the 100mg did and I got pg but MC at 5wks. I wasnt seeing a specialist so I wasnt being monitored and my progesterone was low. I honestly think that the 50mg did work, but it just happened later (I didnt even know what an OPK was and didnt have any scans or anything) and that the pregnancy was from the first round because the timing didnt seem rational at all for the second round of clomid. It was a weird situation that ended sadly because my Dr was a douche and really didnt want to help me get pregnant anyway. She said fat girls didnt need to be having babies because they obviously could not properly care for themselves. Needless to say I havent been in her office since and started seeing a specialist.

Wow... what a Dr. Douche! So glad that you have moved on to someone better. Baby dust to you. What DPO are you now?


----------



## Ms. Shortie

angels2012 said:


> drsquid said:
> 
> 
> i paid 83 for femara (and 90 something last month both at walgreens but in different cities). This is round two for me.. Iui at 10 am.. Fingers crossed
> 
> good luck!!!Click to expand...

baby dust!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Ms. Shortie said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies, Ive got some serious cramping going on this morning. I also had some spotting this morning. I have had a brownish kind of spotting for the whole week, but now its got pink in it. Im hoping thats a good sign. Im wondering if it might be related to something else though cause I had to get up 5 TIMES in the night last night to go pee...WTH!?!?! Thats a bit excessive seeing as how I only drank approx 60oz of fluid all day yesterday. I dont temp because my dr said it wouldnt be right since I normally get up to pee 2-3 times a night anyway.
> 
> In regards to Clomid, I took that before Femara and the 50mg didnt work for me but the 100mg did and I got pg but MC at 5wks. I wasnt seeing a specialist so I wasnt being monitored and my progesterone was low. I honestly think that the 50mg did work, but it just happened later (I didnt even know what an OPK was and didnt have any scans or anything) and that the pregnancy was from the first round because the timing didnt seem rational at all for the second round of clomid. It was a weird situation that ended sadly because my Dr was a douche and really didnt want to help me get pregnant anyway. She said fat girls didnt need to be having babies because they obviously could not properly care for themselves. Needless to say I havent been in her office since and started seeing a specialist.
> 
> Wow... what a Dr. Douche! So glad that you have moved on to someone better. Baby dust to you. What DPO are you now?Click to expand...

Yea she was horrible to me. Im about 6/7dpo today.


----------



## angels2012

MrsStinski: Wow that dr is rude! 

I hope the bleeding goes away! Good luck!!! *hug*


----------



## LolaM

angels2012 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angels2012 said:
> 
> 
> Femara is $15 for me with insurance. Great deal for more mature eggs! LoL
> 
> i am taking letrozole so that is $10 and my metformin is $5 and i am responding with the lowest dose so it wont increase but I just dont seem to be getting pregnant. I have 3 more refills, when the refills are done <3 months> I will look at IUI.Click to expand...
> 
> What cycle are you on with femara? When I called my RE to inform them I did not get my bfp on the 1st cycle of femara they said "we expected that... Typically you don't get pregnant on the first round..." I think they were just saying that to make me feel better?Click to expand...

my doc didnt say anything about the first cyle or not. He just did his tests to see if i responded and then I went in for my yearly and we talked about it. This is my 4th cycle. Last month he said he wanted me to try 4 more months and hten we will discuss IUI. So I figure I will wait for my June AF and then call him to discuss. By then I will be out of school and been finished with my Master program as well. Its upsetting every month, but its LESS upsetting because I know I still have some time and I TRY to remind myself that while i have been TRYING TC for over a year, its only been a possibility since December! It helps a teeeeeny tiny bit, lol! And some in this here very room have gotten preg on their first round of Femara, so I dont know, maybe some people just get lucky?


----------



## LolaM

Mrs.Stinski said:


> ok ladies, Ive got some serious cramping going on this morning. I also had some spotting this morning. I have had a brownish kind of spotting for the whole week, but now its got pink in it. Im hoping thats a good sign. Im wondering if it might be related to something else though cause I had to get up 5 TIMES in the night last night to go pee...WTH!?!?! Thats a bit excessive seeing as how I only drank approx 60oz of fluid all day yesterday. I dont temp because my dr said it wouldnt be right since I normally get up to pee 2-3 times a night anyway.
> 
> In regards to Clomid, I took that before Femara and the 50mg didnt work for me but the 100mg did and I got pg but MC at 5wks. I wasnt seeing a specialist so I wasnt being monitored and my progesterone was low. I honestly think that the 50mg did work, but it just happened later (I didnt even know what an OPK was and didnt have any scans or anything) and that the pregnancy was from the first round because the timing didnt seem rational at all for the second round of clomid. It was a weird situation that ended sadly because my Dr was a douche and really didnt want to help me get pregnant anyway. She said fat girls didnt need to be having babies because they obviously could not properly care for themselves. Needless to say I havent been in her office since and started seeing a specialist.

OMG! I think i might have said something to that dr! My dr has never mentioned my weight, and im a chubby bubby, nor has he mentioned my age! How unprofessional of her--thats bull! Who the hell does she think she IS??? Def glad you didnt go back to her! Im appalled-im flabbergasted--Im ALMOST speechless, lol!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

LolaM said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies, Ive got some serious cramping going on this morning. I also had some spotting this morning. I have had a brownish kind of spotting for the whole week, but now its got pink in it. Im hoping thats a good sign. Im wondering if it might be related to something else though cause I had to get up 5 TIMES in the night last night to go pee...WTH!?!?! Thats a bit excessive seeing as how I only drank approx 60oz of fluid all day yesterday. I dont temp because my dr said it wouldnt be right since I normally get up to pee 2-3 times a night anyway.
> 
> In regards to Clomid, I took that before Femara and the 50mg didnt work for me but the 100mg did and I got pg but MC at 5wks. I wasnt seeing a specialist so I wasnt being monitored and my progesterone was low. I honestly think that the 50mg did work, but it just happened later (I didnt even know what an OPK was and didnt have any scans or anything) and that the pregnancy was from the first round because the timing didnt seem rational at all for the second round of clomid. It was a weird situation that ended sadly because my Dr was a douche and really didnt want to help me get pregnant anyway. She said fat girls didnt need to be having babies because they obviously could not properly care for themselves. Needless to say I havent been in her office since and started seeing a specialist.
> 
> OMG! I think i might have said something to that dr! My dr has never mentioned my weight, and im a chubby bubby, nor has he mentioned my age! How unprofessional of her--thats bull! Who the hell does she think she IS??? Def glad you didnt go back to her! Im appalled-im flabbergasted--Im ALMOST speechless, lol!Click to expand...

Yea, it was bad. When I had my MC she was just like "oh well, I figured that was going to happen" and then when I wanted to get back on the clomid the next month she called me and basically reamed me out on the phone about how irresponsible I was and that I needed to understand that I could kill myself any any potential baby and that I was not prepared to be a parent...I mean she made me feel like the tiniest little bug on the bottom of her shoe. I told her she couldnt deny me of it and that if she did I would report her, which I should have done anyway. She gave me the clomid but I didnt take it just because I didnt want to deal with her anymore. That was August and I started seeing my new Dr in January.


----------



## drsquid

so im being totally paranoid this time.. got an us yesterday that showed the follies were still there. got one this am which showed the bigger one is HUGE and slightly irregular which may mean it has ovulated (or is in the process). the other follie is big and round.. iui is at 10 (2 hrs from now). then this evening im gonna check to make sure the 2nd popped too.. fingers crossed


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

drsquid said:


> so im being totally paranoid this time.. got an us yesterday that showed the follies were still there. got one this am which showed the bigger one is HUGE and slightly irregular which may mean it has ovulated (or is in the process). the other follie is big and round.. iui is at 10 (2 hrs from now). then this evening im gonna check to make sure the 2nd popped too.. fingers crossed

Good luck!!!!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon ladies. Welcome angels2012.
> 
> BABY DUST YOUR WAY SHORTIE! Best of luck!
> Flybaby - hang in there! Everything will be just fine!
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and inform ya'll that I absolutely HATE AF. LoL. She's brutel on me this month...WOWZERS! Is there anything you ladies do to help the lower back pain and major cramping?? Maybe I'm not staying away from the right foods? Something has got to give! LoL.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day!
> 
> I have one word for you, honey-MIDOL!Click to expand...

Lola - IF ONLY Midol would work! LOL. It does take a tiny bit of an edge off, but UGH! I do feel a lot better today though! Thank god!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Charisse28 said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon ladies. Welcome angels2012.
> 
> BABY DUST YOUR WAY SHORTIE! Best of luck!
> Flybaby - hang in there! Everything will be just fine!
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and inform ya'll that I absolutely HATE AF. LoL. She's brutel on me this month...WOWZERS! Is there anything you ladies do to help the lower back pain and major cramping?? Maybe I'm not staying away from the right foods? Something has got to give! LoL.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day!
> 
> I'm right there with ya with the backpain and cramping,:( ever since I started Femara my AF's come with cramping and backpain. The heating pad is my friend and at night before bed I take a tylenol PM. I can't wait to be PG and not have to deal with AF.Click to expand...

Charisse - I was wondering if maybe my back pain was worse due to the femera...I ususally do have some back pain, but these past couple of cycles have been wicked! I have used the heating pad on my lower tummy and it's helped as well...thank god for some relief! Only wished I could've taped it around me while at work. LoL.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Ms. Shortie said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon ladies. Welcome angels2012.
> 
> BABY DUST YOUR WAY SHORTIE! Best of luck!
> Flybaby - hang in there! Everything will be just fine!
> 
> Just wanted to drop in and inform ya'll that I absolutely HATE AF. LoL. She's brutel on me this month...WOWZERS! Is there anything you ladies do to help the lower back pain and major cramping?? Maybe I'm not staying away from the right foods? Something has got to give! LoL.
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good day!
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> So sorry to hear that AF is giving you a beating. Have you tried heating pads? Also I found that Alleve works better since it's good for 12 hours instead of the 6 of Tylenol or Advil so you can take it less frequently. Hope you feel better soon!Click to expand...

I did finally try a heating pad and it definitely helped! Never thought of Aleve! I usually take that for my knee pains...will have to try that next time!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Good afternoon ladies!

So, thanks everyone for the ideas on helping with AF's uglyness! :p The heating pad really did help more than I thought it would! 
But guess what!? Today AF is like non existant! WTH is up with that???? I barely had it two days!! That's not normal is it??? I had a regular flow tampon in from 4am until 11am and only a tiny red spot on it! ....I usually bleed for like 6-7 days...should I call my doc do ya'll think??? Maybe it will come back...I have been a bit stressed, maybe that slowed it down?? 
I start my Letrozole today...hmmm....questions...questions!
And I had posted about IUI in a previous post, but hadn't heard any thoughts on it ...
Wondering how many (if any) cycles you tried before going to IUI? Does it sound about right to move to artificial insemination after 3 rounds of unsuccessful Letrozole cycles? 
I guess I kind of feel like maybe I'd like to try one more with Letrozole if this month doesn't work out. ...and I mostly feel this way because I finally feel like my body is doing what it's supposed to and maybe just needs a bit more time?? I DON'T KNOW. LoL. 

Any thoughts or opinions would be SO wonderful!
BABY DUST TO YOU ALL!


----------



## angels2012

If this 2nd cycle of femara doesn't work my husband and I will proceed with IUI. We have been trying naturally since August 2009.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies, Ive got some serious cramping going on this morning. I also had some spotting this morning. I have had a brownish kind of spotting for the whole week, but now its got pink in it. Im hoping thats a good sign. Im wondering if it might be related to something else though cause I had to get up 5 TIMES in the night last night to go pee...WTH!?!?! Thats a bit excessive seeing as how I only drank approx 60oz of fluid all day yesterday. I dont temp because my dr said it wouldnt be right since I normally get up to pee 2-3 times a night anyway.
> 
> In regards to Clomid, I took that before Femara and the 50mg didnt work for me but the 100mg did and I got pg but MC at 5wks. I wasnt seeing a specialist so I wasnt being monitored and my progesterone was low. I honestly think that the 50mg did work, but it just happened later (I didnt even know what an OPK was and didnt have any scans or anything) and that the pregnancy was from the first round because the timing didnt seem rational at all for the second round of clomid. It was a weird situation that ended sadly because my Dr was a douche and really didnt want to help me get pregnant anyway. She said fat girls didnt need to be having babies because they obviously could not properly care for themselves. Needless to say I havent been in her office since and started seeing a specialist.
> 
> Wow... what a Dr. Douche! So glad that you have moved on to someone better. Baby dust to you. What DPO are you now?Click to expand...
> 
> Yea she was horrible to me. Im about 6/7dpo today.Click to expand...

You're just right behind me... we can wait together! Maybe the spotting is implantation bleeding. Also the cramping may still be ok. When I was pregnant with my first before I took an hpt I had cramping and thought AF was on it's way... but she never came. So I don't think it means you're out! :)


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> Good afternoon ladies!
> 
> So, thanks everyone for the ideas on helping with AF's uglyness! :p The heating pad really did help more than I thought it would!
> But guess what!? Today AF is like non existant! WTH is up with that???? I barely had it two days!! That's not normal is it??? I had a regular flow tampon in from 4am until 11am and only a tiny red spot on it! ....I usually bleed for like 6-7 days...should I call my doc do ya'll think??? Maybe it will come back...I have been a bit stressed, maybe that slowed it down??
> I start my Letrozole today...hmmm....questions...questions!
> And I had posted about IUI in a previous post, but hadn't heard any thoughts on it ...
> Wondering how many (if any) cycles you tried before going to IUI? Does it sound about right to move to artificial insemination after 3 rounds of unsuccessful Letrozole cycles?
> I guess I kind of feel like maybe I'd like to try one more with Letrozole if this month doesn't work out. ...and I mostly feel this way because I finally feel like my body is doing what it's supposed to and maybe just needs a bit more time?? I DON'T KNOW. LoL.
> 
> Any thoughts or opinions would be SO wonderful!
> BABY DUST TO YOU ALL!

When I was younger, before I started taking BCP my AF was a good 6-7 days, heavy flow, show stopping cramps. I was on Nuvaring for 10 years. Then my AF was only 1 daywith almost zero cramps. After being off for 8 months, my AF was still very light and very short. With femara, my flow is a bit heavier but im still only going 2-3 days with varying degree of cramps. When i mentioned this to my dr his only comment was "but you DO have a period, right?" he has not been concerned with the flow or length of AF, just that she made an appearance. :shrug: I have read that as you age, your AF can change, so maybe this is just what your AF is now, be thnkful that you have one???:dohh: <as if THATS possible> NOW, lets put on our white yoga pants and go riding horses on the beach!:wacko:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Ms. Shortie said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies, Ive got some serious cramping going on this morning. I also had some spotting this morning. I have had a brownish kind of spotting for the whole week, but now its got pink in it. Im hoping thats a good sign. Im wondering if it might be related to something else though cause I had to get up 5 TIMES in the night last night to go pee...WTH!?!?! Thats a bit excessive seeing as how I only drank approx 60oz of fluid all day yesterday. I dont temp because my dr said it wouldnt be right since I normally get up to pee 2-3 times a night anyway.
> 
> In regards to Clomid, I took that before Femara and the 50mg didnt work for me but the 100mg did and I got pg but MC at 5wks. I wasnt seeing a specialist so I wasnt being monitored and my progesterone was low. I honestly think that the 50mg did work, but it just happened later (I didnt even know what an OPK was and didnt have any scans or anything) and that the pregnancy was from the first round because the timing didnt seem rational at all for the second round of clomid. It was a weird situation that ended sadly because my Dr was a douche and really didnt want to help me get pregnant anyway. She said fat girls didnt need to be having babies because they obviously could not properly care for themselves. Needless to say I havent been in her office since and started seeing a specialist.
> 
> Wow... what a Dr. Douche! So glad that you have moved on to someone better. Baby dust to you. What DPO are you now?Click to expand...
> 
> Yea she was horrible to me. Im about 6/7dpo today.Click to expand...
> 
> You're just right behind me... we can wait together! Maybe the spotting is implantation bleeding. Also the cramping may still be ok. When I was pregnant with my first before I took an hpt I had cramping and thought AF was on it's way... but she never came. So I don't think it means you're out! :)Click to expand...

How many dpo are you? The spotting stopped yesterday afternoon, right after lunch. So Im hoping it was implantation bleeding. Im not really cramping this morning, just kinda heavy feeling in my uterus/ovaries. Im trying to stay busy this weekend so I dont constantly think about it. Last cycle AF came 2 days early and if that happens again I should start around Wednesday, but dr gave me Friday as when AF should start so Im being hopeful and just trying to stay calm about it all.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies, Ive got some serious cramping going on this morning. I also had some spotting this morning. I have had a brownish kind of spotting for the whole week, but now its got pink in it. Im hoping thats a good sign. Im wondering if it might be related to something else though cause I had to get up 5 TIMES in the night last night to go pee...WTH!?!?! Thats a bit excessive seeing as how I only drank approx 60oz of fluid all day yesterday. I dont temp because my dr said it wouldnt be right since I normally get up to pee 2-3 times a night anyway.
> 
> In regards to Clomid, I took that before Femara and the 50mg didnt work for me but the 100mg did and I got pg but MC at 5wks. I wasnt seeing a specialist so I wasnt being monitored and my progesterone was low. I honestly think that the 50mg did work, but it just happened later (I didnt even know what an OPK was and didnt have any scans or anything) and that the pregnancy was from the first round because the timing didnt seem rational at all for the second round of clomid. It was a weird situation that ended sadly because my Dr was a douche and really didnt want to help me get pregnant anyway. She said fat girls didnt need to be having babies because they obviously could not properly care for themselves. Needless to say I havent been in her office since and started seeing a specialist.
> 
> Wow... what a Dr. Douche! So glad that you have moved on to someone better. Baby dust to you. What DPO are you now?Click to expand...
> 
> Yea she was horrible to me. Im about 6/7dpo today.Click to expand...
> 
> You're just right behind me... we can wait together! Maybe the spotting is implantation bleeding. Also the cramping may still be ok. When I was pregnant with my first before I took an hpt I had cramping and thought AF was on it's way... but she never came. So I don't think it means you're out! :)Click to expand...
> 
> How many dpo are you? The spotting stopped yesterday afternoon, right after lunch. So Im hoping it was implantation bleeding. Im not really cramping this morning, just kinda heavy feeling in my uterus/ovaries. Im trying to stay busy this weekend so I dont constantly think about it. Last cycle AF came 2 days early and if that happens again I should start around Wednesday, but dr gave me Friday as when AF should start so Im being hopeful and just trying to stay calm about it all.Click to expand...

Today I'm dpo 9. I haven't really had anything in the way of symptoms so I'm a little worried. I was actually hoping for the cramping. In the last 7 months I have only ovulated 2 other times (rebound off OCP) and didn't have cramping either and obviously those didn't work. I couldn't resist and POAS dpo 7 and 8 but bfn obviously. A friend gave me a dozen of her old cheapie ones that expire in march so I was kinda POAS happy. I resisted this morning and will try tomorrow at dpo 10 since I don't think I can wait all the way until Wed when AF is due (she usually comes a day early than 14 days).


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Ms.Shortie: Im DYING to POAS!! I cant because of my trigger so it will most likely still show a false positive for a few more days. Im holding out and not testing until Friday, that will be 14DP Trigger so Im sure it would be out of my system by then. My cramping comes and goes, I one tinge of spotting one time this morning and nothing since. The next week is going to go by so slow!! Keep us posted on your testing!! Baby dust!!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> Good afternoon ladies!
> 
> So, thanks everyone for the ideas on helping with AF's uglyness! :p The heating pad really did help more than I thought it would!
> But guess what!? Today AF is like non existant! WTH is up with that???? I barely had it two days!! That's not normal is it??? I had a regular flow tampon in from 4am until 11am and only a tiny red spot on it! ....I usually bleed for like 6-7 days...should I call my doc do ya'll think??? Maybe it will come back...I have been a bit stressed, maybe that slowed it down??
> I start my Letrozole today...hmmm....questions...questions!
> And I had posted about IUI in a previous post, but hadn't heard any thoughts on it ...
> Wondering how many (if any) cycles you tried before going to IUI? Does it sound about right to move to artificial insemination after 3 rounds of unsuccessful Letrozole cycles?
> I guess I kind of feel like maybe I'd like to try one more with Letrozole if this month doesn't work out. ...and I mostly feel this way because I finally feel like my body is doing what it's supposed to and maybe just needs a bit more time?? I DON'T KNOW. LoL.
> 
> Any thoughts or opinions would be SO wonderful!
> BABY DUST TO YOU ALL!
> 
> When I was younger, before I started taking BCP my AF was a good 6-7 days, heavy flow, show stopping cramps. I was on Nuvaring for 10 years. Then my AF was only 1 daywith almost zero cramps. After being off for 8 months, my AF was still very light and very short. With femara, my flow is a bit heavier but im still only going 2-3 days with varying degree of cramps. When i mentioned this to my dr his only comment was "but you DO have a period, right?" he has not been concerned with the flow or length of AF, just that she made an appearance. :shrug: I have read that as you age, your AF can change, so maybe this is just what your AF is now, be thnkful that you have one???:dohh: <as if THATS possible> NOW, lets put on our white yoga pants and go riding horses on the beach!:wacko:Click to expand...

Lola - yeah, I've heard that AF can change with age too...maybe that's just what it's doing...but on the other hand, my cycles have always been so nuts, that I guess I don't even really know what my "regular" is. LoL. This is only the 2nd month I've gotten it on my own within a normal cycle range! 
OH! And AF did decide to show again, but still light, which I'm definitly NOT complaining about. This seemed to happen last month too...so weird! 
Either way, I hate to say it, but I'm glad she is still here only because I feel like I need to make sure to shed. LOL. (I still can't believe how in depth all of this is...) :dohh:


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Ms.Shortie: Im DYING to POAS!! I cant because of my trigger so it will most likely still show a false positive for a few more days. Im holding out and not testing until Friday, that will be 14DP Trigger so Im sure it would be out of my system by then. My cramping comes and goes, I one tinge of spotting one time this morning and nothing since. The next week is going to go by so slow!! Keep us posted on your testing!! Baby dust!!

Thanks!

DPO 10 and still BFN. I'm hoping it's still early... but starting to feel a little wary.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

I couldnt resist and POAS last night. There was a very very light line, so it could still be the trigger. Im going to wait and prob test again on Wednesday and see if the line has gone away or if its any darker. I just couldnt help myself haha. I really dont have any symptoms other than a pulling or stretching feeling down in my uterus from time to time. It just comes and goes, not really painful or anything but mostly like pressure. Who knows, could be gas LOL. 

Any new tests Ms. Shorty?

Iwantmyturn: how is your cycle progressing?

BTW, where the heck is everyone lately?? Hope everyone had a great weekend!!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Mrs.Stinski said:


> I couldnt resist and POAS last night. There was a very very light line, so it could still be the trigger. Im going to wait and prob test again on Wednesday and see if the line has gone away or if its any darker. I just couldnt help myself haha. I really dont have any symptoms other than a pulling or stretching feeling down in my uterus from time to time. It just comes and goes, not really painful or anything but mostly like pressure. Who knows, could be gas LOL.
> 
> Any new tests Ms. Shorty?
> 
> Iwantmyturn: how is your cycle progressing?
> 
> BTW, where the heck is everyone lately?? Hope everyone had a great weekend!!


DPO 11 BFN. Really starting to feel rather down about this month. Also next month if my period comes on time I'll be away at a conference during ovulation if I still take Femara CD 3-7. Anyone know if I take it later like CD 6-10 will my ovulation come 3 days later when I'm at home and can DTD? Or else the next 2 months are a wash since next month my DH will be away. :(

Yeah.. everyone seems to have disappeared.


----------



## Charisse28

I'm here. I had an incredibly hard time sleeping last night and I was up until 4am:( Just got DS to school so I'm going back to bed. I had the WORST migraine and I just couldn't sleep at all! I took meds and finally fell asleep for an hour and a half before getting back up at 6am. 

BBL!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Charisse28 said:


> I'm here. I had an incredibly hard time sleeping last night and I was up until 4am:( Just got DS to school so I'm going back to bed. I had the WORST migraine and I just couldn't sleep at all! I took meds and finally fell asleep for an hour and a half before getting back up at 6am.
> 
> BBL!


So sorry you had a rough night! <hugs>

I hope you have a better rest of the day!


----------



## MKHewson

Hey Ladies, I hope all is well with you all. I am just at the airport heading to Newfoundland. I keep peeking in to see more BFP.....good luck ladies


----------



## Cridge

MsShortie - bd'ing before you ovulate is actually better than the day of, so if I were you, I'd go ahead and take the femara as planned, bd like crazy before you leave and then like crazy as soon as you get home. How long will you be gone?

Charisse - I feel your pain!! I was home all day with a migraine yesterday! Now I get to deal with what I call "headache hangover", where I have a minor headache for the next 2 days. So I hope you're feeling better!! I can't see how migraines can be good on the brain.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Cridge said:


> MsShortie - bd'ing before you ovulate is actually better than the day of, so if I were you, I'd go ahead and take the femara as planned, bd like crazy before you leave and then like crazy as soon as you get home. How long will you be gone?
> 
> Charisse - I feel your pain!! I was home all day with a migraine yesterday! Now I get to deal with what I call "headache hangover", where I have a minor headache for the next 2 days. So I hope you're feeling better!! I can't see how migraines can be good on the brain.

That's a good idea.. but unfortunately I think if I O on CD 14 again it will be in the middle of a whole week that I am gone ... even the little ones from before likely won't make it since it'll be gone CD 10-16.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Aww, thats awful timing. Im sorry Ms. Shortie!! Hopefully this is your month then!! Try to stay positive.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Aww, thats awful timing. Im sorry Ms. Shortie!! Hopefully this is your month then!! Try to stay positive.

Thanks! GL with your testing on Wed. Hopefully that faint line was the real thing!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

I took another test last night, the pink was a little darker BUT it was a crappy test cause the color is on both sides of the line, but not ON the line....stupid test!!!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Well DPO 12 and a BFN... nothing to stare at ... not even an evap line to obsess over. I think I'm probably out this month since I also feel a little bit off "down there" like AF is coming soon. Darn it. Maybe I'll get lucky and O early this month before the trip... like CD 10? haha.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Ms. Shortie said:


> Well DPO 12 and a BFN... nothing to stare at ... not even an evap line to obsess over. I think I'm probably out this month since I also feel a little bit off "down there" like AF is coming soon. Darn it. Maybe I'll get lucky and O early this month before the trip... like CD 10? haha.

Dont count yourself out just yet. When is AF due?


----------



## LolaM

IT WORKED! IT WORKED! I have been taking mucinex and i have loads of CF, and i mean loads--the more I wipe, the more there is--im SQUISHY!!! Time to hit the sheets!


----------



## Charisse28

LolaM said:


> IT WORKED! IT WORKED! I have been taking mucinex and i have loads of CF, and i mean loads--the more I wipe, the more there is--im SQUISHY!!! Time to hit the sheets!

That's great get to BD'ing asap:) Did you use the 12hr or 24hr Mucinex? I had been taking the one that you take every 4 hours but I'm switching the 12 or 24hr Mucinex this cycle. Good Luck and Lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LolaM

Charisse28 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> IT WORKED! IT WORKED! I have been taking mucinex and i have loads of CF, and i mean loads--the more I wipe, the more there is--im SQUISHY!!! Time to hit the sheets!
> 
> That's great get to BD'ing asap:) Did you use the 12hr or 24hr Mucinex? I had been taking the one that you take every 4 hours but I'm switching the 12 or 24hr Mucinex this cycle. Good Luck and Lots of :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

I have to go to yoga first, hubs doesnt want me to go to yoga and stretch and pull the lil fellas out. I used....12 hour expectorant, but i only used 1 pill instead of the 2 and it was the maximum strength. Im guessing each pill is 1200 mg I wasnt paying attention to the directions, and i was GOING to start taking both pills today, guess I dont need em now! It just started when I got home, so i hope I dont "run out" before im done with yoga, lol!


----------



## angels2012

Has anyone else been prescribed femara, ovidrel trigger, and progesterone cream? 

This is the first time that I am using the vaginal progesterone cream that my RE prescribed (since 2dpo). It is 4dpo and I just starting having thick white cm since this afternoon. No other side effects and I honestly don't believe it is an infection. I tried to find the brand on the tube, but all it says is progesterone-cream. :-/ Not sure if this is normal. The 1st cycle on femara they gave me a sample of crinone and I hated the side effects that I had with that, which are different.

Thoughts?

I will try and get a hold of my RE tomorrow.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> Well DPO 12 and a BFN... nothing to stare at ... not even an evap line to obsess over. I think I'm probably out this month since I also feel a little bit off "down there" like AF is coming soon. Darn it. Maybe I'll get lucky and O early this month before the trip... like CD 10? haha.
> 
> Dont count yourself out just yet. When is AF due?Click to expand...

Tomorrow... so FX. 

@Lola. Congratulations! Good luck!

@Angels. Sorry I can't help. I haven't tried progesterone cream yet. Does the CM smell? I think if it's infected it usually smells bad... either fishy or some other foul odor.


----------



## angels2012

Ms. Shortie said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> Well DPO 12 and a BFN... nothing to stare at ... not even an evap line to obsess over. I think I'm probably out this month since I also feel a little bit off "down there" like AF is coming soon. Darn it. Maybe I'll get lucky and O early this month before the trip... like CD 10? haha.
> 
> Dont count yourself out just yet. When is AF due?Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow... so FX.
> 
> @Lola. Congratulations! Good luck!
> 
> @Angels. Sorry I can't help. I haven't tried progesterone cream yet. Does the CM smell? I think if it's infected it usually smells bad... either fishy or some other foul odor.Click to expand...

Ms.Shortie: I just googled and it says an increase in progesterone can cause cervical mucus changes. No odor - so that's a good thing.


----------



## zadeebug

I'm officially in the tww I got my +opk on cd 17 the same day as last month! How likely is that? I've had pcos so long these have been my first cycles on my own well with femara. What are the chances of AF coming if I didn't ovulate? I said I would be on here this month but I can't help it. Everytime I am confident I second guess and Google everything and it gets me down.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

zadeebug said:


> I'm officially in the tww I got my +opk on cd 17 the same day as last month! How likely is that? I've had pcos so long these have been my first cycles on my own well with femara. What are the chances of AF coming if I didn't ovulate? I said I would be on here this month but I can't help it. Everytime I am confident I second guess and Google everything and it gets me down.

Congratulations! Get BDing! :) GL!

AFM CD 13 and BFN AGAIN!! AF due sometime today. I have heard of people taking Femara days 5-9 instead of 3-7. Anyone know what's the difference? How about anything later?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Lola: How exciting!! Hope you got some bding in after yoga.

Angels2012: I have only used the progesterone pills so I wont be of any help with the cream. 

Ms. Shortie: Your AF is due today? Does she feel like she is coming??

Zadeebug: Welcome to the tww this cycle! Ugghh, it seems so long once you get towards the end. 

AFM, I took another test last night, still have a very very faint line, wont even show up in a picture. Im still not convinced it isnt the trigger still showing up, but Im going to keep testing and see if it gets darker. The good thing is the line from last nights test is thicker than the one from Sunday, but not really much darker. Wish it would show up in a pic so I could show you guys. I have no symptoms really, a few twinges and crampies here and there but thats all.


----------



## Mommyagain

angels2012 said:


> Has anyone else been prescribed femara, ovidrel trigger, and progesterone cream?
> 
> This is the first time that I am using the vaginal progesterone cream that my RE prescribed (since 2dpo). It is 4dpo and I just starting having thick white cm since this afternoon. No other side effects and I honestly don't believe it is an infection. I tried to find the brand on the tube, but all it says is progesterone-cream. :-/ Not sure if this is normal. The 1st cycle on femara they gave me a sample of crinone and I hated the side effects that I had with that, which are different.
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> I will try and get a hold of my RE tomorrow.

That is normal with the vaginal progesterone. I had thick white cm when I used it. 

Good luck! :)


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Good afternoon ladies! I haven't been online in a few days. (well, I did try yesterday, but the site was down)

@ Lola - GOODLUCK!!!
To those of you in your tww..BABYDUST!!!
Mrs. Stinkski - My cycle is chugging along. LoL. I'm currently CD8. My period this cycle was pretty much light flow the whole time except for the first day, and the cramps right before she showed were wicked..but I always get that for the most part..blah. LoL.
I took my last does of Letrozole(femera) yesterday, so I should be ovulating by CD16...that's when FF pinpointed my ovualtion the past 2 months, so we will see! I have no doubt I will ovulate, as I seem to be responding well to the letrozole. Just another month of the waiting game!

Question to any of you that have used PRESEED...
So, I bought some this morning, and first thing's first... DAMN! It's $22! LoL. 
And I still question if I even needed to buy it...because I have no issues with CM...but I've read alot about it, and it seems like a lot of people use it just to help the sperm???

And also! ...how should I use it to benefit the most from it? Should I actually insert it inside? I don't know how I feel about that. LoL. 

Any thoughts/advice are appreciated! 
Thanks!


----------



## zadeebug

IwantMyTurn said:


> Good afternoon ladies! I haven't been online in a few days. (well, I did try yesterday, but the site was down)
> 
> @ Lola - GOODLUCK!!!
> To those of you in your tww..BABYDUST!!!
> Mrs. Stinkski - My cycle is chugging along. LoL. I'm currently CD8. My period this cycle was pretty much light flow the whole time except for the first day, and the cramps right before she showed were wicked..but I always get that for the most part..blah. LoL.
> I took my last does of Letrozole(femera) yesterday, so I should be ovulating by CD16...that's when FF pinpointed my ovualtion the past 2 months, so we will see! I have no doubt I will ovulate, as I seem to be responding well to the letrozole. Just another month of the waiting game!
> 
> Question to any of you that have used PRESEED...
> So, I bought some this morning, and first thing's first... DAMN! It's $22! LoL.
> And I still question if I even needed to buy it...because I have no issues with CM...but I've read alot about it, and it seems like a lot of people use it just to help the sperm???
> 
> And also! ...how should I use it to benefit the most from it? Should I actually insert it inside? I don't know how I feel about that. LoL.
> 
> 
> 
> Any thoughts/advice are appreciated!
> Thanks!

I just started using preseed last cycle I like it a lot and have heard tons of sucess stories with it. I figured it couldn't hurt to try it. And yes it seems odd to insert it inside but that's so it gets close to your cervix to help the little swimmers. Also you could have lods of CM but it could be hostile, not balanced for the sperm to live. Preseed balances your ph I suppose to make it sperm happy :) if it gets me a BFP I'll be a believer. It doesn't hurt to try! Also even though it expensive you get plenty to last a few cycles.


----------



## Cridge

iwantmyturn - I've used preseed in the past. mine came with some applicators so that I could insert it as close to my cervix as possible. I've heard of women that didn't get the applicators use things like a medicine dropper or something similar (just boil it for a minute or two before and after use to make sure it's sterile). I didn't, however, use it on the cycle I got my bfp, but it does help those with poor ewcm.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

I think I may be out this cycle. Im 12dpo today and took a FRER and it was negative. Will test again Friday when AF is due.


----------



## LolaM

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Lola: How exciting!! Hope you got some bding in after yoga.
> 
> Angels2012: I have only used the progesterone pills so I wont be of any help with the cream.
> 
> Ms. Shortie: Your AF is due today? Does she feel like she is coming??
> 
> Zadeebug: Welcome to the tww this cycle! Ugghh, it seems so long once you get towards the end.
> 
> AFM, I took another test last night, still have a very very faint line, wont even show up in a picture. Im still not convinced it isnt the trigger still showing up, but Im going to keep testing and see if it gets darker. The good thing is the line from last nights test is thicker than the one from Sunday, but not really much darker. Wish it would show up in a pic so I could show you guys. I have no symptoms really, a few twinges and crampies here and there but thats all.

we did and i think im O RIGHT NOW! I suddenly feel crampy and bloated but hubs had a rough day at work and "isnt in the mood" so tonight is out, boy he always seems to have an excuse lately, wifey is getting annoyed, because im on a schedule here dude! lets hope some of last nights :spermy:are enough


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Lola: How exciting!! Hope you got some bding in after yoga.
> 
> Angels2012: I have only used the progesterone pills so I wont be of any help with the cream.
> 
> Ms. Shortie: Your AF is due today? Does she feel like she is coming??
> 
> Zadeebug: Welcome to the tww this cycle! Ugghh, it seems so long once you get towards the end.
> 
> AFM, I took another test last night, still have a very very faint line, wont even show up in a picture. Im still not convinced it isnt the trigger still showing up, but Im going to keep testing and see if it gets darker. The good thing is the line from last nights test is thicker than the one from Sunday, but not really much darker. Wish it would show up in a pic so I could show you guys. I have no symptoms really, a few twinges and crampies here and there but thats all.
> 
> we did and i think im O RIGHT NOW! I suddenly feel crampy and bloated but hubs had a rough day at work and "isnt in the mood" so tonight is out, boy he always seems to have an excuse lately, wifey is getting annoyed, because im on a schedule here dude! lets hope some of last nights :spermy:are enoughClick to expand...

Good luck Lola! I would've told my hubby to "suck it up buttercup" ..haha!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Im bummed, Im pretty sure AF is gonna find me full force tomorrow cause Im spotting now and just started cramping.


----------



## LolaM

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Im bummed, Im pretty sure AF is gonna find me full force tomorrow cause Im spotting now and just started cramping.

:hugs:


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Lola: How exciting!! Hope you got some bding in after yoga.
> 
> Angels2012: I have only used the progesterone pills so I wont be of any help with the cream.
> 
> Ms. Shortie: Your AF is due today? Does she feel like she is coming??
> 
> Zadeebug: Welcome to the tww this cycle! Ugghh, it seems so long once you get towards the end.
> 
> AFM, I took another test last night, still have a very very faint line, wont even show up in a picture. Im still not convinced it isnt the trigger still showing up, but Im going to keep testing and see if it gets darker. The good thing is the line from last nights test is thicker than the one from Sunday, but not really much darker. Wish it would show up in a pic so I could show you guys. I have no symptoms really, a few twinges and crampies here and there but thats all.
> 
> we did and i think im O RIGHT NOW! I suddenly feel crampy and bloated but hubs had a rough day at work and "isnt in the mood" so tonight is out, boy he always seems to have an excuse lately, wifey is getting annoyed, because im on a schedule here dude! lets hope some of last nights :spermy:are enoughClick to expand...
> 
> Good luck Lola! I would've told my hubby to "suck it up buttercup" ..haha!Click to expand...

yeah, ill entice him later and pout if i dont get what i want! Im hinting at him right now but hes busy with his stinkin video game--ugh i would like to get rid of that computer!


----------



## angels2012

Hope you get some action tonight LolaM! ;) I asked my husband for advice on this one for you. He said to "slap his penis and tell him to man up!" LMAO.... I am not sure if that would work, but it is sure funny!!!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

@Lola... try something sexy like fishnet stocking! 
@ Mrs. Stinky. Hugs for you. So sorry. 
@others about Preseed. We used it to conceive our first, but we mostly used it as an lubricant to get things started and didn't inject it up there. However this time we tried again... and by the 3rd day of BDing for some reason when we mix the pressed w/ "our stuff" it is REALLY STINKY! Obnoxiously so that it almost kills the mood. (Sorry TMI). Did anyone notice this too? Alone it doesn't smell bad, alone our stuff doesn't smell any different than usual... but together... BAM! 

AFM CD 13 and BFN this am and thought AF should have arrived but so far nothing. Sometimes I feel like it's coming but then the feeling goes away and I feel good... so not sure what's going on.


----------



## LolaM

angels2012 said:


> Hope you get some action tonight LolaM! ;) I asked my husband for advice on this one for you. He said to "slap his penis and tell him to man up!" LMAO.... I am not sure if that would work, but it is sure funny!!!

GOT IT! :happydance:


----------



## angels2012

lolam said:


> angels2012 said:
> 
> 
> hope you get some action tonight lolam! ;) i asked my husband for advice on this one for you. He said to "slap his penis and tell him to man up!" lmao.... I am not sure if that would work, but it is sure funny!!!
> 
> got it! :happydance:Click to expand...


woot woot!!!


----------



## flybaby

I want my turn, I use preseed and never inserted it just used it externally on him. I do have CM issues and it has helped me get pregnant 3 times along with other such things. 

My breasts were so sore and now they're going back to normal...thinking that it's a MMC I have no symptoms other than I did have sore boobs and have a few pimples on my face. 3 weeks until 1st appointment and not in high hopes. hmmm


----------



## Ms. Shortie

CD 14 BFN again. Usually AF shows up CD 13 so I'm late... but I guess technically since it's only CD 14 not late until tomorrow. Minimal cramping off and on... but checked cervix and it's high, hard and closed. No sure what to make of that.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Ms. Shortie said:


> CD 14 BFN again. Usually AF shows up CD 13 so I'm late... but I guess technically since it's only CD 14 not late until tomorrow. Minimal cramping off and on... but checked cervix and it's high, hard and closed. No sure what to make of that.

My cycle has got me SUPER confused right now. Ive had light lines since Sunday that I believe are still the trigger, Im 12dpo today so it could still be trigger. I started having some light cramping and some spotting last night but the spotting lasted no longer than 30 mins. Nothing since then. Ive had a couple little cramps here and there this morning, but still no more spotting. Im almost positive its just AF taking her sweet time but I sure wish she would just come on with it so I dont have to sit here and over-analyze every little cramp.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> CD 14 BFN again. Usually AF shows up CD 13 so I'm late... but I guess technically since it's only CD 14 not late until tomorrow. Minimal cramping off and on... but checked cervix and it's high, hard and closed. No sure what to make of that.
> 
> My cycle has got me SUPER confused right now. Ive had light lines since Sunday that I believe are still the trigger, Im 12dpo today so it could still be trigger. I started having some light cramping and some spotting last night but the spotting lasted no longer than 30 mins. Nothing since then. Ive had a couple little cramps here and there this morning, but still no more spotting. Im almost positive its just AF taking her sweet time but I sure wish she would just come on with it so I dont have to sit here and over-analyze every little cramp.Click to expand...


No kidding. I am over analyzing every cramp or lack of cramp or breast twinge. The plus side for me is the for every day that AF is late I will have a better chance of not missing my window for next month. 

I hope AF stays away for you and you get your BFP!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Ms. Shortie said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> CD 14 BFN again. Usually AF shows up CD 13 so I'm late... but I guess technically since it's only CD 14 not late until tomorrow. Minimal cramping off and on... but checked cervix and it's high, hard and closed. No sure what to make of that.
> 
> My cycle has got me SUPER confused right now. Ive had light lines since Sunday that I believe are still the trigger, Im 12dpo today so it could still be trigger. I started having some light cramping and some spotting last night but the spotting lasted no longer than 30 mins. Nothing since then. Ive had a couple little cramps here and there this morning, but still no more spotting. Im almost positive its just AF taking her sweet time but I sure wish she would just come on with it so I dont have to sit here and over-analyze every little cramp.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No kidding. I am over analyzing every cramp or lack of cramp or breast twinge. The plus side for me is the for every day that AF is late I will have a better chance of not missing my window for next month.
> 
> I hope AF stays away for you and you get your BFP!Click to expand...

That is a good point in your case, hopefully AF stays away a bit longer so you dont miss out on the next cycle!!!! 

I called my doc just to see what they thought and they said that it was either AF coming a little early (which is what it feels like) or maybe late implantation or something. Everytime I cramp up I run to the bathroom to see if Im bleeding. None yet today, but that doesnt mean it wont show up tonight. Its really really feeling like Im already on my cycle, but not spotting, weird. Im sure its just AF though cause she came a little early last month too.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

I know I must be driving everyone in here crazy lately with all my posts but I honestly have NO ONE else to talk to about this kind of stuff. Anyway, I came home and took another FRER....and I swear the line is a smidge darker. Do you think it could still be the trigger?? Im still not getting my hopes up because it is possible that its still the trigger and my pee may have been more diluted yesterday...I dont know. Im going to keep testing.


----------



## Cridge

mrs.stinski - how much hcg was your trigger? 10,000iU? I think they say that can last up to 14 days, but more likely more like 10, isn't that right? If the line is getting darker, then that's a very good sign. I don't want to get your hopes up, but I say keep testing - I think this might be it!! My line got darker very quickly. You can see pics in my journal (link is in my siggy). Can you post a pic?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Im pretty sure I just got the worst evap of my life!! lol the things we do to ourselves sometimes


----------



## Cridge

I hope not!! I just checked for you... the pics of my tests are on pages 12 and 13 of my journal.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Wow you had some nice lines for 10dpo. I called my dr today and they wont do blood work until Monday because of the trigger so Im just gonna wait out the weekend and just keep testing once a day to see if there are changes. Even if its not an evap, Ive been cramping on and off all day and last time that happened it didnt end well.


----------



## LolaM

angels2012 said:


> lolam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angels2012 said:
> 
> 
> hope you get some action tonight lolam! ;) i asked my husband for advice on this one for you. He said to "slap his penis and tell him to man up!" lmao.... I am not sure if that would work, but it is sure funny!!!
> 
> got it! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> woot woot!!!Click to expand...

yes and its a good thing because my temp went up .3 today and im sure it will continue to rise.


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies I just wanted to check in and let you know I am still around so don't forget me. I am reading up on you ladies after this post. Miss you all!!!


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> Hey ladies I just wanted to check in and let you know I am still around so don't forget me. I am reading up on you ladies after this post. Miss you all!!!

Was just thinkin' bout you-what you been up to? how ya doin?


----------



## nc1998

Hi! Just wanted to introduce myself and ask a few questions. I am on CD1 today and will be trying Femara for the first time this cycle. I don't ovulate regularly (history of pituitary problems) and am really hoping this will do the trick! My doctor hasn't mentioned anything about triggering O - I do have an u/s set for CD12. Can you O without trigger from Femara? I will be taking it CD 4-8 - just 2.5mg. Have you guys had many side effects from it? Thanks for your help and good luck to all of you!


----------



## angels2012

nc1998 said:


> Hi! Just wanted to introduce myself and ask a few questions. I am on CD1 today and will be trying Femara for the first time this cycle. I don't ovulate regularly (history of pituitary problems) and am really hoping this will do the trick! My doctor hasn't mentioned anything about triggering O - I do have an u/s set for CD12. Can you O without trigger from Femara? I will be taking it CD 4-8 - just 2.5mg. Have you guys had many side effects from it? Thanks for your help and good luck to all of you!

Hi nc1998!

I have a pituitary problem which caused my prolactin level to be elevated. I didn't find out until a year after trying to conceive. (Started TTC August 2009...found out August 2010...) ANYWAYS! You should be able to ovulate without using Ovidrel or any other Trigger shot. I didn't even know that they were going to give me the trigger shot until CD10 when they did my U/S. My first round of femara was in January 2012. I was so shocked when they said to my husband "You know how to administer the shot right (on CD12)?". My first response was "What shot!?". My Reproductive Endrocrinologist gave my husband a syringe without a needle so that he could practice on me....trust me it does make it less scary. And if they tell you that the shot can be in the belly (pinch an inch and trigger!) or the thigh/butt.....DO IT IN THE BELLY!!! It doesn't hurt as much!!!

We had to skip using Femara on my next cycle (early Feb 2012) because Hubby had to take an expected business trip for a month (never happened before)! So I am on Cycle #2 of Femara! 4 follicles (15mm, 15mm, 14mm, 14mm) this month on CD10 and triggered on CD13. My first month on Femara I had 3 follicles (16mm,16mm, 13mm) on CD10. Your follicles will grow 1-2mm per day and ideally the follicle should be 18mm to be mature, but I have read that other ladies have gotten pregnant even at 15mm. Your follicles will continue to grow from the time you trigger to the time they actually release. I have read within 12 hours you should ovulate. But doctor says 12-36 hrs. 

It is very normal to be given clomid/femara without the trigger. I think your doctor wants to see the U/S first and determine the next skip.

Anyways, good luck! Hope I helped! :)


----------



## angels2012

Forgot to say I took Femara 5mg CD 3-7. And no side effects. :)


----------



## LolaM

nc1998 said:


> Hi! Just wanted to introduce myself and ask a few questions. I am on CD1 today and will be trying Femara for the first time this cycle. I don't ovulate regularly (history of pituitary problems) and am really hoping this will do the trick! My doctor hasn't mentioned anything about triggering O - I do have an u/s set for CD12. Can you O without trigger from Femara? I will be taking it CD 4-8 - just 2.5mg. Have you guys had many side effects from it? Thanks for your help and good luck to all of you!

The only side effect I have is a good, strong ovulation as my dr puts it. I am taking metformin and it give me a serious case of :wohoo: and i have to haul ass to the ladies, it has certainly gotten better as ive gotten use to the medication but occasionally it still happens. We call it teh metformin dance, but my metformin dance buddy went and got herself knocked up, so i have to do the dance all alone now, lol! :happydance: :haha:


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Hi nc1998! Welcome!

I too am using Femara without trigger. I didn't have luck with the initial 2.5 mg dose but did O on the 5mg (using OPKs). Currently in the first cycle dpo14 with BFN so likely out this month but excited to try next month. I have PCOS and don't ovulate on my own so it's great to even just ovulate. I also didn't have any side effects although I have heard some people get headaches. 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## LolaM

I have sore bb's tonight, I dont usualy have, and not since i stopped taking clomid...i really dont like it, i must say:nope:


----------



## angels2012

LolaM said:


> I have sore bb's tonight, I dont usualy have, and not since i stopped taking clomid...i really dont like it, i must say:nope:

Hope you feel better!


----------



## angels2012

I feel so upset. :( sorry ladies but I have to vent. Hubby is not in mood to hear me complain so I will just vent here. :( I am trying hard to not think about this TWW but it is so hard!!!! You'd think after trying every month since 08/09 i would be better at handling this. 

I hate having to pump progesterone cream every night and have to think about it :*( I get so lazy during the TWW; I am told to just relax my body to get pregnant. So I don't really do much after work. I left hubby after dinner home alone so I could get gelato. I wanted time away so I don't bite his head off. 6dpo and RE doesnt want me to test until next Friday! The weekends go by fast but the weekdays suck. The ladies at work are either pregnant or talking about their kids so its a constant reminder that I am on my TWW. Thank goodness it's Friday tomorrow! Cant wait to go plant shopping, gardening, and making pizza this weekend!

Thanks for "listening" I feel better now. :)


----------



## angels2012

Hubby just let me cry in his arms:cry::hugs:


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Hugs to you! This whole TTC can be very stressful... especially for us ladies... all the testing to see when we ovulate... mandatory BDing... then TWW anxiety when it's on our minds (are we or aren't we... can we eat that sushi because we "might" be pregnant)... and then all the testing... and if they're negative... the disappointment. I know how you feel and I'm really glad we have each other to "talk" to about it. I think it's easier and harder for the guys. It's not always on their mind because they don't have to do all the testing etc. but at the same time I think they feel upset when we're upset and also frustrated that there is nothing they can "do" about it since they're action oriented.

I hope you're feeling better today. 

@Lola. Hope you feel better today too!

AFM The witch found me today. I'm glad this cycle is over so I can move on. Luckily I think if I do the CD5-9 instead I will O the day after I get home from the conference. FX.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Ladies: who is familiar with trigger shots? Does anyone know about how long it normally takes for the trigger to not show on a test?


----------



## Charisse28

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Ladies: who is familiar with trigger shots? Does anyone know about how long it normally takes for the trigger to not show on a test?

Hi there, 

I think it can be different for everyone and it depends on which hcg shot you use. I only have experience with the Ovidrel 250mcg and my tests turned negative by 8-9dpo. HTHs


----------



## nc1998

Thanks so much for your help ladies! I wasn't sure what to expect with the Femara. I've been a little uneasy about it, but am eager to O for once! I'll let you know what they say at the CD12 u/s - I can hardly wait! I'm sure I'll need help interpreting all of the follicle numbers. Thank you guys! Baby dust. :)


----------



## Chiles

LolaM said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I just wanted to check in and let you know I am still around so don't forget me. I am reading up on you ladies after this post. Miss you all!!!
> 
> Was just thinkin' bout you-what you been up to? how ya doin?Click to expand...

Sorry I have been gone for a min. So let me explain whats going on now. 

I went in for my CD3 U/S and I had 8 huge follicles that we later discovered by bloodwork that they were cysts. My lining was thin because I had taken the provera of course.( either way cancelled cycle) All cysts were over 19 mm and biggest 31 mm. The nurse said that I responded again but late.( I was angry but kinda happy i did respond crazy right) He explained that the follicles did not rupture and they turned into cysts. blah blah blah. I was upset on the way home that i responded late the previous cycle and they didnt consider that before they cancelled that cycle. Anywho I am on Birth control pills to help the cyst issue and will start my injectable cycle when i have my breakthrough bleeding. Good news is that I had my sonogram today and i have no abnormalties and no polyps. One less thing we gotta worry about Well I am not trying to jump ahead or nothing so I will see you ladies around. I have about 2 and a half weeks left on my break I am going to see my sister last HS pageant and Girls night saturday 

GoodLuck Everyone ( I copied and pasted)


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Chiles said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies I just wanted to check in and let you know I am still around so don't forget me. I am reading up on you ladies after this post. Miss you all!!!
> 
> Was just thinkin' bout you-what you been up to? how ya doin?Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry I have been gone for a min. So let me explain whats going on now.
> 
> I went in for my CD3 U/S and I had 8 huge follicles that we later discovered by bloodwork that they were cysts. My lining was thin because I had taken the provera of course.( either way cancelled cycle) All cysts were over 19 mm and biggest 31 mm. The nurse said that I responded again but late.( I was angry but kinda happy i did respond crazy right) He explained that the follicles did not rupture and they turned into cysts. blah blah blah. I was upset on the way home that i responded late the previous cycle and they didnt consider that before they cancelled that cycle. Anywho I am on Birth control pills to help the cyst issue and will start my injectable cycle when i have my breakthrough bleeding. Good news is that I had my sonogram today and i have no abnormalties and no polyps. One less thing we gotta worry about Well I am not trying to jump ahead or nothing so I will see you ladies around. I have about 2 and a half weeks left on my break I am going to see my sister last HS pageant and Girls night saturday
> 
> GoodLuck Everyone ( I copied and pasted)Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about the cysts. :hugs2:
Good news that the sonogram went well! At least you can knock back a few while you're waiting for the break through :wine:.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Anyone try Conceive plus before instead of Preseed? I think I want to try something different.


----------



## Cridge

Ms.Shortie - I heard that Conceive Plus was the UK version of Preseed, but I could be wrong. I think they're basically the same though.


----------



## LolaM

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Ladies: who is familiar with trigger shots? Does anyone know about how long it normally takes for the trigger to not show on a test?

so you ARE for sure preg?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Got this today. I tested with another FRER this morning and it seems to be getting darker so I decided to try a digi. Im just hoping its going to stick
 



Attached Files:







DSCN0111.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

LolaM said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Ladies: who is familiar with trigger shots? Does anyone know about how long it normally takes for the trigger to not show on a test?
> 
> so you ARE for sure preg?Click to expand...

I called my doc and he said that the trigger should have been out a few days ago and that if my lines are getting darker then it is a true positive.


----------



## LolaM

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Got this today. I tested with another FRER this morning and it seems to be getting darker so I decided to try a digi. Im just hoping its going to stick


:happydance::hugs::yipee::bunny:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Thanks!!! Im so nervous about it so Im just laying low until Monday when I get my beta drawn and will get another on Wed to be sure the numbers are going up like they should. THEN I will feel better about it.


----------



## LolaM

I am actually 4 DPO but i cant get the ticker fixed, I O'ed early this month, so the ticker isnt happy with me


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Got this today. I tested with another FRER this morning and it seems to be getting darker so I decided to try a digi. Im just hoping its going to stick

:)


Congratulations!!!


----------



## angels2012

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Thanks!!! Im so nervous about it so Im just laying low until Monday when I get my beta drawn and will get another on Wed to be sure the numbers are going up like they should. THEN I will feel better about it.

:thumbup::dance:


----------



## flybaby

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Got this today. I tested with another FRER this morning and it seems to be getting darker so I decided to try a digi. Im just hoping its going to stick

Congrats!:headspin:


----------



## LolaM

looks like there arent too many of us left! the baby dust has to land on ONE of us! The herd is thinning


----------



## Charisse28

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Got this today. I tested with another FRER this morning and it seems to be getting darker so I decided to try a digi. Im just hoping its going to stick

Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Thanks everyone. Praying I get to keep this one. Im passing lots of baby dust to you ladies!!!!!


----------



## Cridge

Yay Mrs.Stinski!!! :dance: Congrats!! So happy for you! I had a feeling this was it! :thumbup:


----------



## Chook

Massive congratulations mrsstinski!!! Wishing you a happy and healthly pregnancy xox


----------



## MKHewson

Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend.....I am 2 weeks left in this trimister. Hheheheh so exciting


----------



## zadeebug

I am on my second femara cycle and I am 6dpo I woke up with a few Sharp pains and some cramping also I have felt scatter brained putting I tired to put the pepper in the fridge lol. I have also been crabby and even though I know I'm a grouch I can't seem to shake it. Any thoughts?


----------



## Chook

Yay mk!! Very happy for you!!! Xox


----------



## IwantMyTurn

good evening ladies. Seems I've missed alot since I was on last..

First off, YAY on the BFP! congrats Mrs.!!
Welcome to the new ladies here!

So, what's going on with me...BLAH. I haven't felt too optomistic lately. Maybe just because I've been stressing about it!!! I TRY AND TRY to get my mind off of it, but damn! How can I ?!? Between the temping, OPK's, counting cycle days, HPT's, remembering medications, etc!! ...I'm just having a hard time relaxing...it seems the longer this takes, the worse it gets!! I thought it would be the opposite! I figured once I got into a routine with it and understood it more, that I would be able to just go with the flow! BOY WAS I WRONG! CRAP!

Ahh..ok, I'm ranting. LOL. My apologies! ...So the important stuff..I'm CD12 and have just hit my fertile window (so says FF) I ovulated on CD16 the last two months, so thinking it will be around there again this month, then the TWW begins...it's like I'm in "GroundHog Day" LOL. My temps this month have been way different than the last two months, wondering if that's normal or what? 

Couple questions!
What should I be doing and not doing while TTC? How about hubby?? Should we be abstaining from alcohol? caffine? what?? LoL. I'm just wondering ways that would help increase our chances...Hubbys SA was perfect, so maybe something he is doing could mess with his "perfectness" ..LOL. He likes his beer, should he cut back? He also smokes *YUCK* but he's cut back..and I know that one's not good at all, but he's trying.

I've never really asked my RE what we should avoid while TTC'ing...I proably should've before now! And I will be asking if this month doesn't work...espeically since we will most likely being going to IUI. Which I would still like to hear about IUI info! 

Anyway, now that've I've started a book..LoL. Baby dust to all!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Congratulations MK! Did you get to see the little bean? I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

IwantMyTurn said:


> good evening ladies. Seems I've missed alot since I was on last..
> 
> First off, YAY on the BFP! congrats Mrs.!!
> Welcome to the new ladies here!
> 
> So, what's going on with me...BLAH. I haven't felt too optomistic lately. Maybe just because I've been stressing about it!!! I TRY AND TRY to get my mind off of it, but damn! How can I ?!? Between the temping, OPK's, counting cycle days, HPT's, remembering medications, etc!! ...I'm just having a hard time relaxing...it seems the longer this takes, the worse it gets!! I thought it would be the opposite! I figured once I got into a routine with it and understood it more, that I would be able to just go with the flow! BOY WAS I WRONG! CRAP!
> 
> Ahh..ok, I'm ranting. LOL. My apologies! ...So the important stuff..I'm CD12 and have just hit my fertile window (so says FF) I ovulated on CD16 the last two months, so thinking it will be around there again this month, then the TWW begins...it's like I'm in "GroundHog Day" LOL. My temps this month have been way different than the last two months, wondering if that's normal or what?
> 
> Couple questions!
> What should I be doing and not doing while TTC? How about hubby?? Should we be abstaining from alcohol? caffine? what?? LoL. I'm just wondering ways that would help increase our chances...Hubbys SA was perfect, so maybe something he is doing could mess with his "perfectness" ..LOL. He likes his beer, should he cut back? He also smokes *YUCK* but he's cut back..and I know that one's not good at all, but he's trying.
> 
> I've never really asked my RE what we should avoid while TTC'ing...I proably should've before now! And I will be asking if this month doesn't work...espeically since we will most likely being going to IUI. Which I would still like to hear about IUI info!
> 
> Anyway, now that've I've started a book..LoL. Baby dust to all!

I totally know how you feel. There is something always going on during the TTC... lots of POAS and being anxious about will I ovulate or not, when will I ovulate, we have to have mandatory sex, then the TWW. 

It seems that cutting down on caffeine, alcoholic beverages and smoking might be helpful. I think the doc wanted me to drink only 1 cup of coffee a day. Overall reducing those things can be helpful for general health too :). I spoke to a urology friend yesterday and found out that our BDing scheduling may have been too much. We were doing the day the OPK was positive, the next day (presumed ovulation day) and the day after. He said that it was too quick and we should only do it every other day to give the sperm time to improve in concentration to help with conception. I don't know if that advice might help you as well. He said to do it more frequently overall but just change it to every other day. My DH really wants a boy so we were trying to time it... but we'll see.


----------



## Cridge

Ms. Shortie said:


> I spoke to a urology friend yesterday and found out that our BDing scheduling may have been too much. We were doing the day the OPK was positive, the next day (presumed ovulation day) and the day after. He said that it was too quick and we should only do it every other day to give the sperm time to improve in concentration to help with conception. I don't know if that advice might help you as well. He said to do it more frequently overall but just change it to every other day. My DH really wants a boy so we were trying to time it... but we'll see.

I believe that is true if your dh has problem with his sperm count. This cycle (when we conceived), we dtd every day, sometimes twice a day for about 5 days leading up to O and a couple days after. It was never forced - we were both just really randy. :haha: So it's possible that dh's count was lower by the time O came around and we just caught with one of his guys that had been up there for awhile, but I've heard of a lot of women that dtd every day and get pregnant. As long as there's no problem with sperm count, I say go for it!


----------



## s08

LolaM said:


> looks like there arent too many of us left! the baby dust has to land on ONE of us! The herd is thinning

The herd certainly is thinning...but I'm still here with you! I haven't been on for a few weeks due to a crazy work schedule, but wanted to check in. There have been so many BPF's on here, so congrats to all! Admittedly, it does make it hard when you are not one of them though. 

Here is my update: This is my 6th and last month on femara 2.5. Ovulate every month on it, just like I did before taking it, but no success obviously. We are not doing IUI or injectables this month, just the femara. Also, I started acupuncture last month and will continue this month and throughout IVF. I figure, what will it hurt? Plus, our clinic recommends it in conjuction with their treatment. 

We pushed our IVF start date out a month due to my work commitments, so we are starting next cycle; should be around the middle of April. I actually think the delay in starting has been good for us. DH and I have had time to come to grips with spending that kind of money. If we're successful, I'll never think about the $ again. If its not successful....I don't even want to think about that!


----------



## siblingwishes

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Got this today. I tested with another FRER this morning and it seems to be getting darker so I decided to try a digi. Im just hoping its going to stick

Congrats Mrs. Stinski! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Thanks ladies. My estrogen is low so they put me on patches today, Im a little worried so I guess we will just wait until wednesday when they re-draw my blood again.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Good afternoon ladies! So....I'm racking my brain at the moment....I skipped taking my OPK this morning (I'm on CD13) and just decided to take one at 5pm...the test line came up before the control line did! And it popped up in less than a 45 seconds! WOW! Was completely surprised!!! I'm so mad at myself for not taking one this morning!! We did BD last night...and will again tonight and then every other day until my P4 blood work. 

Anywho! Just thought I'd share..LoL. I'm just so surprised, and confused..especially because my temp is actually down from yesterday. 97.6 to 97.45 (and I even let the dog in from outside before I took it, as hubby let him out..I know..naughty..LoL. but I forgot! I suppose I'll take another one tonight around 10pm and see what it reads, but in the meantime, I'm still struggling on if we should skip BD'ing since we did last night so that he can build up his swimmers??? And UGH! We didn't use the Preseed last night either, and now I feel like we should've! LoL. All this timing SUCKS!

Hope everyone has had a good Monday!


----------



## LolaM

awwww, ring the bell and count me out! can I say im out at 5 DPO? I have an awful headache in the top of my head and all i want is a pepsi and some chocolate...smother me with my own pillow, puleeeeeese!


----------



## Charisse28

I've got EWCM!! WOOOHOOO!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Lola - BOOOOO! But no! You can't count yourself out yet! Sending you TONS of baby dust! 

Charisee - wooohooooooo! Get to bd'ing! :)


----------



## Ms. Shortie

It's too early to say! You're not out until AF shows. :)


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Charisse28 said:


> I've got EWCM!! WOOOHOOO!

Happy BDing!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Congratulations on your crosshairs! Since you don't ovulate for 24-36 hrs after the LH surge, you're still in the optimal time & still have time to use pressed! Good luck!




IwantMyTurn said:


> Good afternoon ladies! So....I'm racking my brain at the moment....I skipped taking my OPK this morning (I'm on CD13) and just decided to take one at 5pm...the test line came up before the control line did! And it popped up in less than a 45 seconds! WOW! Was completely surprised!!! I'm so mad at myself for not taking one this morning!! We did BD last night...and will again tonight and then every other day until my P4 blood work.
> 
> Congrats on the crosshairs! Since you don't ovulate until 24-36 hrs after the LH surge you're still in the optimal time & still have time to use preseed! Good luck!
> 
> 
> Anywho! Just thought I'd share..LoL. I'm just so surprised, and confused..especially because my temp is actually down from yesterday. 97.6 to 97.45 (and I even let the dog in from outside before I took it, as hubby let him out..I know..naughty..LoL. but I forgot! I suppose I'll take another one tonight around 10pm and see what it reads, but in the meantime, I'm still struggling on if we should skip BD'ing since we did last night so that he can build up his swimmers??? And UGH! We didn't use the Preseed last night either, and now I feel like we should've! LoL. All this timing SUCKS!
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good Monday!


----------



## beaniekins

IwantMyTurn said:


> Good afternoon ladies! So....I'm racking my brain at the moment....I skipped taking my OPK this morning (I'm on CD13) and just decided to take one at 5pm...the test line came up before the control line did! And it popped up in less than a 45 seconds! WOW! Was completely surprised!!! I'm so mad at myself for not taking one this morning!! We did BD last night...and will again tonight and then every other day until my P4 blood work.
> 
> Anywho! Just thought I'd share..LoL. I'm just so surprised, and confused..especially because my temp is actually down from yesterday. 97.6 to 97.45 (and I even let the dog in from outside before I took it, as hubby let him out..I know..naughty..LoL. but I forgot! I suppose I'll take another one tonight around 10pm and see what it reads, but in the meantime, I'm still struggling on if we should skip BD'ing since we did last night so that he can build up his swimmers??? And UGH! We didn't use the Preseed last night either, and now I feel like we should've! LoL. All this timing SUCKS!
> 
> Hope everyone has had a good Monday!

I would say don't worry too much about the temperature drop since it was only .15 degrees. My cycle is pretty erratic and I regularly have changes bigger than that. It is possible that you ovulated today which could also explain a drop in temperature. I have ovulated the same day as a positive OPK a couple of times. It will be interesting to see if you get a temperature rise tomorrow.

In response to your earlier post, I completely understand your feelings of frustration. It's such a roller coaster. I cut out all caffeine and wheat a long time ago and I am on month 11 of TTC now. I was also doing all sorts of other things like yoga, listening to self-hypnosis, lots of supplements etc. and I decided this month to ease up because I felt like it was taking over my life and I still wasn't getting pregnant. I am having coffee every couple of days and not eating so well and I guess time will tell what happens. I think I am 2 DPO today. But yes, in theory cutting out caffeine is supposed to help.


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> Lola - BOOOOO! But no! You can't count yourself out yet! Sending you TONS of baby dust!
> 
> Charisee - wooohooooooo! Get to bd'ing! :)



I feel like death warmed over--maybe a nice sleep will help...next DPO please


----------



## Ms. Shortie

LolaM said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> Lola - BOOOOO! But no! You can't count yourself out yet! Sending you TONS of baby dust!
> 
> Charisee - wooohooooooo! Get to bd'ing! :)
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like death warmed over--maybe a nice sleep will help...next DPO pleaseClick to expand...

I hope you're feeling better today :hugs:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Morning ladies! 
Lola- hope you feel better soon! 

So, my temp raised today. Yesterday was 97.45 and today it was 97.86...so thinking maybe I haven't ovulated yet, but will anytime! I will say, I'm bloated as heck!! And some cramping, so it has to be O, right!? LoL. I usually don't feel anything around ovulation time, so I'm not sure what this is! Anyone able to tell when they are gearing up to O?

Oh! And I didnt end up taking an OPK last night late, but I just took one this morning and it was another positive...so we will see soon enough. I'll be sure to take another one tonight.


----------



## Cridge

iwantmyturn - I would cramp a bit right after ovulating. Sometimes just for a few hours, sometimes for a couple of days. But it was another sign that I had indeed ovulated. When the follicle is released, some fluid is released with it and can travel down to your uterus causing cramps (and potentially bloating as well). GL! :thumbup:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Cridge said:


> iwantmyturn - I would cramp a bit right after ovulating. Sometimes just for a few hours, sometimes for a couple of days. But it was another sign that I had indeed ovulated. When the follicle is released, some fluid is released with it and can travel down to your uterus causing cramps (and potentially bloating as well). GL! :thumbup:

Hmmmm....I'm hoping I didn't miss our window :(. We DTD the night before last, and then shortly after the positve OPK yesterday, and used the Preseed. Eeeek! I hate the unknown! LoL. Baby dust to me! :p


----------



## Cridge

Definitely baby dust to you!! Keep dtd just to be sure!


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> Morning ladies!
> Lola- hope you feel better soon!
> 
> So, my temp raised today. Yesterday was 97.45 and today it was 97.86...so thinking maybe I haven't ovulated yet, but will anytime! I will say, I'm bloated as heck!! And some cramping, so it has to be O, right!? LoL. I usually don't feel anything around ovulation time, so I'm not sure what this is! Anyone able to tell when they are gearing up to O?
> 
> Oh! And I didnt end up taking an OPK last night late, but I just took one this morning and it was another positive...so we will see soon enough. I'll be sure to take another one tonight.

I feel much better today, maybe I was just over tired. My temp went up .44 today and my neck is so stiff, I was going to go to yoga tonight but hubs changes shifts soon so we will be seeing less of each other, so i think ill just stay home with him tonight and go on Thursday. I am 6 DPO now...or is it 7? lol oh i dont KNOW!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

LolaM said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!
> Lola- hope you feel better soon!
> 
> So, my temp raised today. Yesterday was 97.45 and today it was 97.86...so thinking maybe I haven't ovulated yet, but will anytime! I will say, I'm bloated as heck!! And some cramping, so it has to be O, right!? LoL. I usually don't feel anything around ovulation time, so I'm not sure what this is! Anyone able to tell when they are gearing up to O?
> 
> Oh! And I didnt end up taking an OPK last night late, but I just took one this morning and it was another positive...so we will see soon enough. I'll be sure to take another one tonight.
> 
> I feel much better today, maybe I was just over tired. My temp went up .44 today and my neck is so stiff, I was going to go to yoga tonight but hubs changes shifts soon so we will be seeing less of each other, so i think ill just stay home with him tonight and go on Thursday. I am 6 DPO now...or is it 7? lol oh i dont KNOW!Click to expand...

It's probably a good sign that you don't know.... it probably means that you're not obsessing about it which is good! 

AFM cd 6 today and taking the 2nd pill of Femara. Crossing fingers that ovulation will occur but be delayed until at least CD 16 when I'm back home with DH- hard to do the baby dance several states apart ;). 

I usually stop OPKing after I get the first smily face. Is it possible that you don't really O 24-36 hours after? Is that why some of you keep checking?


----------



## Cridge

Ms. Shortie - I would sometimes get 4 days of + opt's and then I would ovulate a day or so after the last +. Some cycles, I never got a + and some I just got 1. I always kept testing until I either got a negative or my temp went up.


----------



## Charisse28

I can't even get 1 positive opk so far this cycle! I have plenty of ewcm which might be due to me taking Mucinex, IDK....


----------



## Cridge

Charisse - I didn't get a + on the cycle I got pregnant. I just watched out for true that ewcm. I had a ton of cf due to the injections, but once it became more abundant, that's when we started dtd like mad. Never a + opt though. So keep busy! :thumbup:


----------



## Charisse28

Spoke too soon, got my VERY positive OPK this afternoon at 2pm!!! My temp this morning was 96.86 too! BD'ing once DH gets home from work, we last BD the on Monday and today is Wednesday so I have everything crossed this cylce!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Good afternoon ladies!

So my temp today went down! Yesterday was 97.85, and today it was 97.6 wth! LoL. I totally thought that my temp would go up into the 98's today, or at least higher than what it was yesterday!! Does your temp have to raise 3 days in a row to "prove" O??

Has anyone happened to peek at my FF chart? or willing to? LoL. My last two cycles were so easy to read, but this one is just weird!

I'm CD15. Yesterday I got the positive OPK with watery CM in the morning and switched to ewCM towards the mid afternoon. Now today I'm back to watery. Still crampy, and now my boobs feel like they are 50lbs! What's going on? Maybe I haven't ovulated yet? FF predicts my ovulation tomorrow...hmmm??? OH, and I did take another OPK this morning, early @ 4am when I woke up. It was just a slight positive...so....

We DTD again last night, with Preseed. And I don't know if I'm making a mistake, but I haven't been putting it inside of me, I've been putting it on him. LoL. SORRY TMI! 

Anywho! I'm just a very confused person! It's driving me nuts! Only thing I know for sure is that I go for my P4 test on the 27th (CD21). Guess I'll just have to wait until then!


----------



## LolaM

My temp went into the 98s yesterday when they had been high 97s, we shalll see what the rrrrrrrest of my cycle brings...then im on spring break, and i might just bluff my temps because im on vacation and i dont want to get up at 6 AM to take my temp! and its real hard to do when you are going to bed at 1 am!


----------



## Cridge

iwantmyturn - you might be experiencing a fallback rise pattern. Some people might experience that every month, but some might experience it randomly. I know I've had one cycle with a fallback rise... can't remember if it was just the one or not, but point being, it doesn't usually happen for me, but has happened. If that makes sense. So if your temp goes back up tomorrow, I would say it's safe to say you ovulated on CD13. Keep watching that cf. If it dries up completely, then that's even more of a clue that you've already ovulated. 

As far as FF is concerned, if your temp goes up tomorrow, it might give you crosshairs as it "knows" to look for fallback rises. It might wait another day as well. I think your chart looks great, by the way - nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Chiles

I miss you all!!!! Just stopping by to say HELLLOOOOOOm And :dust:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Cridge said:


> iwantmyturn - you might be experiencing a fallback rise pattern. Some people might experience that every month, but some might experience it randomly. I know I've had one cycle with a fallback rise... can't remember if it was just the one or not, but point being, it doesn't usually happen for me, but has happened. If that makes sense. So if your temp goes back up tomorrow, I would say it's safe to say you ovulated on CD13. Keep watching that cf. If it dries up completely, then that's even more of a clue that you've already ovulated.
> 
> As far as FF is concerned, if your temp goes up tomorrow, it might give you crosshairs as it "knows" to look for fallback rises. It might wait another day as well. I think your chart looks great, by the way - nothing out of the ordinary.

Hmmm..A fall back rise pattern...I've heard about them, just don't know much about them. Makes sense to me though. Can O'ing sooner than CD14 cause issues? ...the thing about my CM is that the last couple months, I usually have watery a bit and more so up to when I am to get my period...

Glad my chart is normal. :) I haven't been temping long enough to know what's what. 
Thanks for the info! Suppose I will update on my temp tomorrow.


----------



## MKHewson

Hey ladies, OMG i have made 12 weeks, I dont even know what to so with that LOL. On the 28 i have a DR app and will be 13 weeks hoping to hear the heartbeat externally so excited and nervous.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

MKHewson said:


> Hey ladies, OMG i have made 12 weeks, I dont even know what to so with that LOL. On the 28 i have a DR app and will be 13 weeks hoping to hear the heartbeat externally so excited and nervous.

Congratulations! So exciting!


----------



## angels2012

I gave in and tested just now ... BFN ... 

RE doesn't want me to test until Friday morning 3/23. 

I got really emotional today with stress and I came home and found out my friend is pregnant with #2! I am happy for her, but I am just depressed because we both started TTC at the same time. So I've been crying since hubby got home from work :nope: Sad because this month I believe we had 4 mature follicles.


----------



## beaniekins

MKHewson said:


> Hey ladies, OMG i have made 12 weeks, I dont even know what to so with that LOL. On the 28 i have a DR app and will be 13 weeks hoping to hear the heartbeat externally so excited and nervous.

Congratulations MK! I know the first trimester can be nervewracking. Here's to having it behind you and a fantastic 2 trimesters ahead


----------



## LolaM

ladies, I believe I have a triphasic chart this month. I feel a little crabby but it could be the stress of my life at the moment and i have one, yes ONE sore bb lol


----------



## Ms. Shortie

angels2012 said:


> I gave in and tested just now ... BFN ...
> 
> RE doesn't want me to test until Friday morning 3/23.
> 
> I got really emotional today with stress and I came home and found out my friend is pregnant with #2! I am happy for her, but I am just depressed because we both started TTC at the same time. So I've been crying since hubby got home from work :nope: Sad because this month I believe we had 4 mature follicles.

:hugs:

You're not out until AF shows up! Baby dust to you!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Just wanted to stop in and say Hi to everyone!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hi Chiles! Hope all is well :)

YAY MK! So excited for you!!!

Angels - hang in there! There's still time! And I hear ya, it's so hard sometimes when people around you are pregnant, or become pregnant, all while knowing the time frame thing :(. It's like a sad and happy moment at the same time. Stay strong!

Hi Mrs. Stinski! Hope all is well! Love to your little sticky bean!

Cridge!!!! You were SOOOO right! You're now my FF chart expert. HAHA! My temp went up to 98.04 today and OMG, I woke up sweaty as heck!!! That's how I KNOW I ovulated. That's happened to me the past 2 cycles as well...and I've just been burning up all day! LoL. So, FF did mark my O on CD13, so what a wonderful call you had! 
I feel hopeful this cycle, as I think WE timed BD'ing GOOD! OH IM PRAYING!!! Here's to my TWW! ahhhhh!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> ladies, I believe I have a triphasic chart this month. I feel a little crabby but it could be the stress of my life at the moment and i have one, yes ONE sore bb lol

Lola- ONE sore boob. HAHA! I would feel lop-sided if mine did that :p Mine always feel super heavy right before and right after O. :wacko:


----------



## Cridge

Yay Iwantmyturn!! Haha! I have friends that call me for chart analysis. I've been doing it for 14 years, so I do consider myself somewhat of a pro. :winkwink: I'm SO happy you ovulated and timed it right!!! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## beaniekins

Hey IWantMyTurn!

I looked at your chart last night and was going to tell you not to worry b/c my pregnancy chart with my daughter was absolutely terrible! I wish I could link to it but it doesn't seem to show anymore - I guess it it too old. I can tell you that I did not ovulate until day 26, my cover line was at only 96.8 and I had 3 post ov temps below the cover line. I never even got up to 98 degrees and according to the lady in the "Garden of Fertility" she had rarely seen people with a chart like mine have a successful pregnancy. Well lo and behold, I have an almost 3 yr old today!

But hey!! I looked at your chart again today and you have a nice rise! It looks great. Now I need to take my own advice to not obsess too much about temp patterns b/c my chart this month is really wacky and not giving me a warm fuzzy at all.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/306aa8


----------



## beaniekins

Hi Cridge, resident expert 

Any thoughts on this chart? I would appreciate it!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/306aa8


----------



## Cridge

Oh boy - maybe I should have kept my mouth shut. :haha: No, I'm happy to try to help!! 

Tricky tricky!! I'd throw those 2 really high temps out completely just for the sake of a little more consistency - they're obviously out of the norm. How have you been feeling lately? You tend to dip after a few high temps, so your chart seems to be following your typical pattern, although today's temp seems a bit low. Last cycle your chart was beautiful - textbook! But the cycle before that you had a LP defect. Do you think that was because of your mc?

I have a few thoughts. 1: you're on clomid (or is it really femara?) - and that can make your temps a little wacko, especially before O. So that's what I think is going on pre-o. 2: it's possible that your hormones are still trying to figure themselves out after the mc, although with your perfect cycle last month, that doesn't seem quite right, but I worry about another LP defect. 3: if you're sick right now (which would explain the abnormally high temp), that could also explain the abnormally low temp. 

If it were MY chart, I wouldn't start stressing until tomorrow. If your temp is low again tomorrow, I'd worry about a LP defect (low progesterone), but if it's back up above coverline, I think you're fine.

I don't know if that helps you at all. :hugs:

btw - what happens when you take out the really high temp? Does it take away your crosshairs?


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> ladies, I believe I have a triphasic chart this month. I feel a little crabby but it could be the stress of my life at the moment and i have one, yes ONE sore bb lol
> 
> Lola- ONE sore boob. HAHA! I would feel lop-sided if mine did that :p Mine always feel super heavy right before and right after O. :wacko:Click to expand...

yes just one that feels a bit sensative, particularly when im free-boobing and when i first wake up in the AM. :dohh:

I am actually 8 DPO today, I have been so busy with parent conferences, I had to check FF to tell me what CD I am, i need a vacay!


----------



## beaniekins

Cridge - Thanks!!! Yes that weird cycle where I had what looks like a luteal phase defect was actually a fake ovulation - it was the cycle after my miscarriage and I took progesterone to bring on a period because I hadn't ovulated yet. In general I think my luteal phase is OK - usually 13 or 14 days although once or twice I had a cycle where it seemed shorter - but in both it was questionable whether I really ovulated or not. 

Yes I have been sick this cycle which explains the two temp spikes. Earlier it was one day of fever related to lingering bronchitis and more recently it was a nasty 24 hr vomiting flu bug the whole family caught. I feel fine now but kind of wonder if maybe some of my temps just after the spike were slighly elevated due to the virus. If I discard those high temps it still leaves the crosshairs which honestly surprises me because I don't really see a sustained rise anymore.

My acupunturist thinks I actually ovulated earlier - on day 15 or 16 which would bring down my coverline but I'm not so sure. My cervix was not high or open until day 17. CF was never very great but we used Preseed so hopefully that helped. Oh, and yes, I did try clomid this cycle since I could do it unmonitored other than a progesterone test to confirm ovulation. I just wasn't up for all the doctor visits and pokes and prods this cycle!!! That is good to know it can affect your pre-ov temps - I wasn't aware of that. Thank you for your help :flower:


----------



## Cridge

beaniekins - I don't think you ovulated any earlier than cd17. My best guess would be that if your temp is high tomorrow, you ovulated on cd17. If it's low tomorrow, your illness probably gave you the 2 higher temps (1 & 2dpo), and you didn't actually ovulate. Those 2 temps, though, look like a classic post-o rise, but it is possible that you were already starting to fever a little. Your cf isn't helping much :haha: but since you did have wet cf on those 2 days, and based on when you had your + opt's, that would be my guess. It's possible you geared up to ovulate and then getting sick disrupted it. :shrug: Hopefully tomorrow will give you a better idea. I hope it's nice and high!!


----------



## flybaby

beaniekins, don't know if this helps...I caught part of the convo but I got my surge on cd 17 so ff says I O'd on 18 with Femara! Baby dust to you and everyone!


----------



## angels2012

CD28, 14 dpo today, and BFN. No AF. Per RE's instruction I need to call them today if there is a BFN. I will request Femara + IUI for this upcoming cycle. I do have a tilted uterus, so I really hope IUI is the key!!! :headspin::bodyb:


----------



## LolaM

my temp went up again today. I suppose it doesnt help that i was under 8 layers of blankets, either.:dohh:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Good morning ladies! 

Angel- I hope AF stays away and you get your BFP! 

I'm out and about with my mother today, as we do every Friday. We shop away! And we are gettin our monthly pedicure now..feels so wonderful! LoL 

So, today I'm CD17 and around 4 dpo. No symptoms of any kind. Maybe a little fatigue, but that's it! Feeling pretty good really. 

Just thought I'd stop in and say hello!


----------



## Charisse28

Well ladies, I am officially in the two week wait! We have plans to take a break from meds and get some testing done in April if we do not get a BFP this cycle and the next available date that my OBGYN has available just happens to be when I will I will be testing for a BFP or getting AF which is April 5th. I will not test this cycle until at least 13dpo. Hope everyone is well. ~BABYDUST~:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## beaniekins

Cridge said:


> beaniekins - I don't think you ovulated any earlier than cd17. My best guess would be that if your temp is high tomorrow, you ovulated on cd17. If it's low tomorrow, your illness probably gave you the 2 higher temps (1 & 2dpo), and you didn't actually ovulate. Those 2 temps, though, look like a classic post-o rise, but it is possible that you were already starting to fever a little. Your cf isn't helping much :haha: but since you did have wet cf on those 2 days, and based on when you had your + opt's, that would be my guess. It's possible you geared up to ovulate and then getting sick disrupted it. :shrug: Hopefully tomorrow will give you a better idea. I hope it's nice and high!!

Thank you! It did go back up above the coverline to 97.8 today so I am feeling good about that. I also did a progesterone blood test today but I don't have the results yet. I'm feeling good about just waiting and seeing without a lot of expectations this month (we'll see if that lasts as I get closer to a test date) :haha:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/306aa8


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Happy Saturday ladies :)

So, CRIDGE...LoL. ...FF now has my O on CD15, not CD13...and I can't figure out why it changed?? Maybe because of my temps??? My pregnancy monitor says that my timed intercouse is HIGH timing :) Maybe you'd know why it would change my O date? 

Anywho! I'm feeling pretty good. Nothing out of the ordinary except im a bit bloated, heavy tender boobs, and little bits of watery CM, which all seems to be normal for me after O. (basing it on the last couple months.)

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Cridge

beaniekins - :thumbup: So glad your temp went back up!! 

iwantmyturn - if I was *just* looking at your temps, I would say you ovulated on cd13, but given your + opt's and cf, it does look like you may have ovulated on cd15. Did you have the cf and opk information in for cd14 before or is that something you just added? I think there's still a chance you ovulated on cd13 - I've had a + opt after I ovulated before (confirmed by u/s), and sometimes I'll still have some ewcm the day after I ovulate. It's hard to know for sure without other signs.... like did your nipples start hurting or did you have any cramping? I think that either way, your timing is good!


----------



## LolaM

10 DPO today and I just feel bored! lol


----------



## Chook

I'm officially back from my break! Took my first femara yesterday! Let the craziness begin....


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Cridge said:


> beaniekins - :thumbup: So glad your temp went back up!!
> 
> iwantmyturn - if I was *just* looking at your temps, I would say you ovulated on cd13, but given your + opt's and cf, it does look like you may have ovulated on cd15. Did you have the cf and opk information in for cd14 before or is that something you just added? I think there's still a chance you ovulated on cd13 - I've had a + opt after I ovulated before (confirmed by u/s), and sometimes I'll still have some ewcm the day after I ovulate. It's hard to know for sure without other signs.... like did your nipples start hurting or did you have any cramping? I think that either way, your timing is good!

Cridge - yes, I did have that info in. Only thing I changed was that I had put that I had water CM on CD15, and then took it off to see if that would change anything. It didn't. 
On CD11 I noted that It felt like stuff was going on down there in ovary areas and twinges. CD12 nothing. CD13 nothing. CD14 super bloated with some cramping on and off, as well as watery CM in the morning to turning to watery/egg white towards afternoon/evening. Then CD 16 is when I woke up SUPER hot and sweaty, and was super hot all day long! Oh! And I had heavy sore boobs from CD13 to current.

So..maybe I did end up o'ing on CD15. 
Thanks for all your help :)


----------



## Cridge

I'm not convinced... but maybe. If you had bloating and cramping on cd14, I would say you ovulated on cd13. I guess we'll never know for sure! :dohh: But hopefully you caught the eggie either way!! FX'd!!


----------



## beaniekins

Chook said:


> I'm officially back from my break! Took my first femara yesterday! Let the craziness begin....

Good luck!


----------



## Charisse28

3dpo for me today! I am testing April 5th! Good Luck and baby dust to everyone!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Good luck charisse! I'm 4dpo according to FF. we are close!! baby dust to us!!! ;)


----------



## angels2012

AF showed up today. I already talked to the RE office on Friday since it was BFN. Femara + Ovidrel + IUI is what we are doing next. FX!!! Starting Femara on Tuesday![-o&lt;


----------



## MKHewson

Hiya Ladies, 

I am back from my holidays.....so tired..made it to 12 weeks, I sat and cried when the day came LOL. On Wed I have a Dr appointment, then I should hear the heartbeat externally. I am so hopeful....and excited.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Angels - So sorry AF showed her ugliness :( Baby dust to you!

MK - Hi :) YAY for 12 weeks! So happy for you!

So, according to FF I'm 5DPO (CD20), but kinda feel the way Cridge does about my chart, about maybe me O'ing on CD13...hmm..

I will say I have been having a "symptom" since yesterday..
I felt like I peed ALL DAY yesterday! I even had to go so bad when I woke up that I forgot to take my temp..oops! Then throughout the rest of the day, I just kept having to go. I probably peed 10x yesterday. WEIRD for me. PLUS, I munched all day yesterday..my hubby even noticed...another WEIRD for me. This morning (woke up at 5am) I've been peeing the same as yesterday. And so far this morning, I've only had maybe an 8oz glass of milk...HMMMM...My hunger doesn't seem so crazy this morning, but it didn't start until lunch time yesterday, so guess I'll see...it might just be AF working it's way through..LoL...guess we will see! I feel so optomistic today!
BFP PLEASE! :)


----------



## LolaM

I think AF will show tomorrow, looks like there will be no babies for me in 2012. I cant face another year withhout a baby, this sucks ass


----------



## Cridge

your chart looks good Lola - why are you convinced af will show?


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> your chart looks good Lola - why are you convinced af will show?

I had to take my temp AGAIN because my POS therm zipped past my temp before i could get my 6 am reading, so i had to take one at 8.30. I just dont feel ANYthing, not PMS not IPS. nothing. its only 12 or 13 DPO, so i guess im not out yet...:shrug:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

IwantMyTurn said:


> Angels - So sorry AF showed her ugliness :( Baby dust to you!
> 
> MK - Hi :) YAY for 12 weeks! So happy for you!
> 
> So, according to FF I'm 5DPO (CD20), but kinda feel the way Cridge does about my chart, about maybe me O'ing on CD13...hmm..
> 
> I will say I have been having a "symptom" since yesterday..
> I felt like I peed ALL DAY yesterday! I even had to go so bad when I woke up that I forgot to take my temp..oops! Then throughout the rest of the day, I just kept having to go. I probably peed 10x yesterday. WEIRD for me. PLUS, I munched all day yesterday..my hubby even noticed...another WEIRD for me. This morning (woke up at 5am) I've been peeing the same as yesterday. And so far this morning, I've only had maybe an 8oz glass of milk...HMMMM...My hunger doesn't seem so crazy this morning, but it didn't start until lunch time yesterday, so guess I'll see...it might just be AF working it's way through..LoL...guess we will see! I feel so optomistic today!
> BFP PLEASE! :)

I peed like crazzzzyyyy too, I thought it was super weird to have to pee THAT much. I hope its your month!!


----------



## drsquid

so...did 2 cycles of femara.. doc offered a 3rd but im moving on to injectibles.. this is all just making me too crazy


----------



## nc1998

Hi ladies!
I went back to the doctor today for my CD12 U/S... (2.5mg Femara days 4-8) the follicles weren't very big yet -- I think she said about 12 and 13mm. So I'm supposed to come back on CD15 for another u/s and probably the trigger shot. She said it was okay for them to still be that size on CD12, but of course now I am nervous they aren't growing properly... guess we'll see in a few days. 
About the trigger shot... what advantage is there to triggering over just letting nature take it's course? It seems like if the next u/s shows they are growing, then I would O anyway sometime in the following days, right? Is it possible to have developing follicles and still not O? Sorry, new to all of this.
Thanks!


----------



## drsquid

trigger lets you time it exactly. just makes it easier to plan iui


----------



## LolaM

man are we chatty! Im going to yoga. 13 DPO and i feel crampies, the more i move, the more i feel 'em. booo hissss. I wish the dr would just let me move to IUI already. Im mmuch too impatient for this...its a wonder how i teach kindergarteners-i suppose i am much like my students, i want what i want when i want it, i dont want to wait, why should I have to wait? lol


----------



## angels2012

LolaM said:


> man are we chatty! Im going to yoga. 13 DPO and i feel crampies, the more i move, the more i feel 'em. booo hissss. I wish the dr would just let me move to IUI already. Im mmuch too impatient for this...its a wonder how i teach kindergarteners-i suppose i am much like my students, i want what i want when i want it, i dont want to wait, why should I have to wait? lol


Just curious, why won't they let you move to IUI?


----------



## LolaM

angels2012 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> man are we chatty! Im going to yoga. 13 DPO and i feel crampies, the more i move, the more i feel 'em. booo hissss. I wish the dr would just let me move to IUI already. Im mmuch too impatient for this...its a wonder how i teach kindergarteners-i suppose i am much like my students, i want what i want when i want it, i dont want to wait, why should I have to wait? lol
> 
> 
> Just curious, why won't they let you move to IUI?Click to expand...

because ive had the correct response to my medication, my LPD has been corrected, my follicles are the correct size and my progesterone is at the correct levels and the dr wants to give the medications a chance to work. We have been TTC for 15 months but i have been on my medication for 4 months.


----------



## Cridge

nc1988 - I was supposed to trigger the 2 times I got pregnant, but I decided to let nature take it's course. I ovulated on my own, and got pregnant. I'm not sure what the benefit of a trigger is (besides timing, I guess). I tend to feel like the more natural you can go, the better. Also, I preferred my follies and body to decide when they were ready to pop instead of forcing a pop when they may not be ready. That's just my own opinion. Lots of women get pregnant with triggers!!!


----------



## drsquid

lola- im the same way. that is why this is making me crazy, when i decided i wanted a cat, i wasnt going home that day without one etc.. this is cycle 4. since im single and paying out of pocket i can pretty much do whatever i want. did 1 unmedicated iui, 2 with femara then jumped to injectibles. fingers crossed cause this is making me nuts

cridge- i cant seem to get a pos on opks. since im single and doing ds iui i have to use a trigger cause i only get that one shot. of course my superstitious mind jumps to this (and the sperm count issue) as the cause of 3 cycles of bfn. as my doc keeps reminding me, i dont even fit criteria for infertile at this point but... tell my stupid brain that and make it stick


----------



## Cridge

drsquid - I'm with ya. OPK's never really worked for me either. They have in the past, but lately, nothin'. But definitely in your case - using donor sperm - you need to time things for sure. Are you able to have more than one IUI or do you usually just get the one?


----------



## LolaM

drsquid said:


> lola- im the same way. that is why this is making me crazy, when i decided i wanted a cat, i wasnt going home that day without one etc.. this is cycle 4. since im single and paying out of pocket i can pretty much do whatever i want. did 1 unmedicated iui, 2 with femara then jumped to injectibles. fingers crossed cause this is making me nuts
> 
> cridge- i cant seem to get a pos on opks. since im single and doing ds iui i have to use a trigger cause i only get that one shot. of course my superstitious mind jumps to this (and the sperm count issue) as the cause of 3 cycles of bfn. as my doc keeps reminding me, i dont even fit criteria for infertile at this point but... tell my stupid brain that and make it stick

I was going to do AI when i ws single, i decided i didnt want to wait for a man, and what do you think happened? YYYYUP-I met a man! go figure! :haha:


----------



## MKHewson

Went to my Dr appointment today, couldn't hear the HB on Doppler, she said that is normal. She said its still early, and not to worry anymore, I am at 13 weeks things are fine. LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies....can I join your group????? I am new to femara....I havent even started it yet but the pills are sitting here in front of me. RE scribed 2-2.5mgs of femara on day 3-7 of my next cycle. she also scribed ovidrel which if I need will use. I did 6 rounds of clomid in the last 3 years and NOTHING. So we are going to try this. I had some problems with fibroids in the past but they are all removed and I am ready to get crackin. My Re seems to think I have a slight ovulation problem, though I am ovulating every month. She said my Progesterone is borderline and all other tests came back normal. I am nervous about side effects of both femara and ovidrel...can anyone help me with what to expect?

Thanks!


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi Ladies....can I join your group????? I am new to femara....I havent even started it yet but the pills are sitting here in front of me. RE scribed 2-2.5mgs of femara on day 3-7 of my next cycle. she also scribed ovidrel which if I need will use. I did 6 rounds of clomid in the last 3 years and NOTHING. So we are going to try this. I had some problems with fibroids in the past but they are all removed and I am ready to get crackin. My Re seems to think I have a slight ovulation problem, though I am ovulating every month. She said my Progesterone is borderline and all other tests came back normal. I am nervous about side effects of both femara and ovidrel...can anyone help me with what to expect?
> 
> Thanks!

WELCOME! I am on letrozole, which is the generic form of femara. I also have a weak ovulation and low progesterone levels but the femara and metformin seems to have taken care of that. I have had no real side effects from letrozole, mine are all from metformin.


----------



## flybaby

How's everyone doing? 
I'm still around 9 days til my 1st appointment I'll get an early ultrasound which is unusual for where I'm from because they usually only do the midway ultrasound. 

With my 1st M/C I had one and they told me all was fine although the Dr. didn't care to mention that everything wasn't fine...Anyways looking forward to seeing if everything is viable.


----------



## drsquid

my doc is pretty strong believer that a properly timed iui is far better than doing 2. i know for a fact my last iui was within 6 hrs of ovulation (did us at work both before and after). that is PERFECT.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Lola for the reply....I cant wait to get started as excited as I was about clomid, even though it didnt work. Oh I hope this works for all of us!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> man are we chatty! Im going to yoga. 13 DPO and i feel crampies, the more i move, the more i feel 'em. booo hissss. I wish the dr would just let me move to IUI already. Im mmuch too impatient for this...its a wonder how i teach kindergarteners-i suppose i am much like my students, i want what i want when i want it, i dont want to wait, why should I have to wait? lol

Lola - haha! everyone must have been busy with other stuff yesterday or something. KEEP AWAY AF, KEEP AWAY FROM LOLA!!! 
I'm kind of opposite at this point with IUI. I'm on my 3rd medicated cycle of Letrozole, and if this month doesn't work, I would like to try one more month of medication alone with timed intercourse before IUI. Why? I don't know..LoL. I think maybe just because I feel like since I've finally started to get this whole "timing" thing down and whatever..that I'd like one more shot at it. LoL. BUT, when I called my RE's office on the start of my new cycle, she made me aware that if this month didn't work for us, that IUI would probably be my RE's next move...so we will see!
and UGH...the waiting sucks! HANG IN THERE! *BABY DUST*


----------



## IwantMyTurn

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi Ladies....can I join your group????? I am new to femara....I havent even started it yet but the pills are sitting here in front of me. RE scribed 2-2.5mgs of femara on day 3-7 of my next cycle. she also scribed ovidrel which if I need will use. I did 6 rounds of clomid in the last 3 years and NOTHING. So we are going to try this. I had some problems with fibroids in the past but they are all removed and I am ready to get crackin. My Re seems to think I have a slight ovulation problem, though I am ovulating every month. She said my Progesterone is borderline and all other tests came back normal. I am nervous about side effects of both femara and ovidrel...can anyone help me with what to expect?
> 
> Thanks!

Welcome TTCbaby! I'm on the generic form on Femera as well, and this is my 3rd month taking it. I've had absolutely NO side effects to my knowledge! Only thing I can say, is that from it working on making me ovulate, I get all of the ovulation sypmtoms now. SORE HEAVY BOOBS are my biggest thing..OUCH! LoL. Some cramping and bloatedness a couple days or so before and after...So, I suppose I count those as my ovulation symptoms and not femera symptoms :) You should have no issues with the med! Good luck and baby dust to you!!!


----------



## drsquid

iwantmyturn- this cycle would have been my 3rd round of letrozole and according to my doc is the suggested next step (ie 3 rounds of letrozole) but i opted to jump to injections. fingers crossed this cycle is it for you


----------



## IwantMyTurn

drsquid said:


> iwantmyturn- this cycle would have been my 3rd round of letrozole and according to my doc is the suggested next step (ie 3 rounds of letrozole) but i opted to jump to injections. fingers crossed this cycle is it for you

ohhh, ok. I just see many women who have like 4-5 months of letrozole, and maybe I've even seen situations with Clomid as well..

Now, what is the difference between injections and IUI? I know what IUI is, but not sure what entails with the injectables....is it for stimulating follices? with timed intercourse? I suppose I could just google it. haha!


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> man are we chatty! Im going to yoga. 13 DPO and i feel crampies, the more i move, the more i feel 'em. booo hissss. I wish the dr would just let me move to IUI already. Im mmuch too impatient for this...its a wonder how i teach kindergarteners-i suppose i am much like my students, i want what i want when i want it, i dont want to wait, why should I have to wait? lol
> 
> Lola - haha! everyone must have been busy with other stuff yesterday or something. KEEP AWAY AF, KEEP AWAY FROM LOLA!!!
> I'm kind of opposite at this point with IUI. I'm on my 3rd medicated cycle of Letrozole, and if this month doesn't work, I would like to try one more month of medication alone with timed intercourse before IUI. Why? I don't know..LoL. I think maybe just because I feel like since I've finally started to get this whole "timing" thing down and whatever..that I'd like one more shot at it. LoL. BUT, when I called my RE's office on the start of my new cycle, she made me aware that if this month didn't work for us, that IUI would probably be my RE's next move...so we will see!
> and UGH...the waiting sucks! HANG IN THERE! *BABY DUST*Click to expand...

my temp was the same this morning, and i dont have any cramps or bloating or any of that...tomorrow if my temp is up, i will do a test. finners crossed-im doubtful but one never does know! I dont feel anything AF or preg ...now ive got to go work on another paper! ew :nope:


----------



## drsquid

injectibles are simply a more effective (and expensive) way of making more follicles. they are usually used for ivf rather than iui (injectibles are a medication delivery method, not an insemination method). i was offered the option of pretty much doing whatever i want. apparently the original studies done on proven low fertility pts (greater than 12 months of trying) were 3 iui unmedicated, 3-4 iui with clomid or femara, then 3-4 with injectibles and iui then ivf or skipping the injectibles and going straight to ivf. (and apparently that ended up actually being cheaper in the long run because it took fewer tries). anyway as he has pointed out to me (but i cant internalize) ive not yet even proven to be of low fertility.. but.. apparently at 39 the odds per month with femara are 5-10 percent. they dont really have numbers for injectibles but it is likely around 20% but with a risk of multiples.. i went for the injections. femara was $82 and i needed 2 ultrasounds.. the meds cost me $1400, and ill need multiple us... but my increased stress and descreasing sanity dictated for me that i wanted to be more aggressive


----------



## ttcbaby117

Iwantmyturn - thanks for the welcome....have you done a trigger shot with any of your medicated cycles....it is supposed to increase chances. I have one to try with my femara this next month.

Lola- fxed for you....Oh I do hope you get that bfp!!!!!


----------



## Amya1028

Hello girls mind if I join in? Brand new to this site and to Femara. Currently I'm on cd 11, awaiting that elusive "O". Last cycle was my first medicated cycle I tried 100 mg of Clomid and 2500 my of Metformin. I ended up with 12 canker sores in my mouth and a progesterone level of .5 indicating it was all for nothings I did not ovulate. This month I tried 2 2.5 mg of Femara (well Letrazole) and 1500 mg of Metformin. I'll give you guys a little back ground on me as well. I have a beautiful daughter who will be 10 in May from my first marriage. I met my amazing husband when we were in 1st grade. We went to school together until high school when I moved. We drifted apart and I married someone else. I had my beautiful daughter and when she turned 2 divorced her jerk of a father. I moved back home with parents and raised my daughter with the help of my parents. My old grade school had a reunion ( I don't do reunions but my sister does) and she happened to run in her old friend which is DH's younger brother. DH was at the reunion with his brother and my sister told him to look me up on Facebook. So he did, and we met not for a date but just to catch up. A month later we started dating and then we fell in love and got married 9/10/11. I can honestly say I've never been happier the only thing missing is a baby. Since I have a child that my DH helps me raise, but I know that he wants a child of our own. So we started trying in February 2011 before our wedding because I knew it'd take awhile. I sought help from my OBGYN in June and she started me on 500 mg of Metformin. I went back in August and she said I can't help you anymore than the Metformin just keep trying it will eventually work. I got tired of waiting since we are 34 and referred myself to an RE. She ran oodles of tests and I'm very optimistic. 
So that's my story and I can't wait to see if the Femara worked for me


----------



## LolaM

Amya1028 said:


> Hello girls mind if I join in? Brand new to this site and to Femara. Currently I'm on cd 11, awaiting that elusive "O". Last cycle was my first medicated cycle I tried 100 mg of Clomid and 2500 my of Metformin. I ended up with 12 canker sores in my mouth and a progesterone level of .5 indicating it was all for nothings I did not ovulate. This month I tried 2 2.5 mg of Femara (well Letrazole) and 1500 mg of Metformin. I'll give you guys a little back ground on me as well. I have a beautiful daughter who will be 10 in May from my first marriage. I met my amazing husband when we were in 1st grade. We went to school together until high school when I moved. We drifted apart and I married someone else. I had my beautiful daughter and when she turned 2 divorced her jerk of a father. I moved back home with parents and raised my daughter with the help of my parents. My old grade school had a reunion ( I don't do reunions but my sister does) and she happened to run in her old friend which is DH's younger brother. DH was at the reunion with his brother and my sister told him to look me up on Facebook. So he did, and we met not for a date but just to catch up. A month later we started dating and then we fell in love and got married 9/10/11. I can honestly say I've never been happier the only thing missing is a baby. Since I have a child that my DH helps me raise, but I know that he wants a child of our own. So we started trying in February 2011 before our wedding because I knew it'd take awhile. I sought help from my OBGYN in June and she started me on 500 mg of Metformin. I went back in August and she said I can't help you anymore than the Metformin just keep trying it will eventually work. I got tired of waiting since we are 34 and referred myself to an RE. She ran oodles of tests and I'm very optimistic.
> So that's my story and I can't wait to see if the Femara worked for me

Welcome! Sorry about that awful OBGYN.


----------



## angels2012

LolaM said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> man are we chatty! Im going to yoga. 13 DPO and i feel crampies, the more i move, the more i feel 'em. booo hissss. I wish the dr would just let me move to IUI already. Im mmuch too impatient for this...its a wonder how i teach kindergarteners-i suppose i am much like my students, i want what i want when i want it, i dont want to wait, why should I have to wait? lol
> 
> Lola - haha! everyone must have been busy with other stuff yesterday or something. KEEP AWAY AF, KEEP AWAY FROM LOLA!!!
> I'm kind of opposite at this point with IUI. I'm on my 3rd medicated cycle of Letrozole, and if this month doesn't work, I would like to try one more month of medication alone with timed intercourse before IUI. Why? I don't know..LoL. I think maybe just because I feel like since I've finally started to get this whole "timing" thing down and whatever..that I'd like one more shot at it. LoL. BUT, when I called my RE's office on the start of my new cycle, she made me aware that if this month didn't work for us, that IUI would probably be my RE's next move...so we will see!
> and UGH...the waiting sucks! HANG IN THERE! *BABY DUST*Click to expand...
> 
> my temp was the same this morning, and i dont have any cramps or bloating or any of that...tomorrow if my temp is up, i will do a test. finners crossed-im doubtful but one never does know! I dont feel anything AF or preg ...now ive got to go work on another paper! ew :nope:Click to expand...


Lola - I've got a feeling this is your cycle!!! :dust:


----------



## zadeebug

Okay so AF was due today but all I had was very light pink which I had to dig for (tmi) but then just a few spots of tanish looking cm it was thicker and stringy? Now nothing. I got a +opk CD 17 and I am now CD 34. I took a test yesterday and it was a BFN I guess what I'm trying to ask is there a chance that what I got today was IB? Usually before AF I get quite a bit of dark brown spotting. Unless I didn't ovulate after my +opk and did a few days laterthen it would still be possible to be preg? I am trying not get get my hopes up. I had already accepted I was out this month and was anxious about starting a new cycle. But after today I'm not sure what to think!?


----------



## nc1998

Thanks Cridge for your opinion on the trigger. Just like you I would like it to be as natural as possible, and I think I would rather wait for it to happen on its own. I called my dr. and they said it's totally optional, really just used to help with timing. I go back for another scan tomorrow to see if the follicles have kept growing since Monday. Hope so!


----------



## LolaM

angels2012 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> man are we chatty! Im going to yoga. 13 DPO and i feel crampies, the more i move, the more i feel 'em. booo hissss. I wish the dr would just let me move to IUI already. Im mmuch too impatient for this...its a wonder how i teach kindergarteners-i suppose i am much like my students, i want what i want when i want it, i dont want to wait, why should I have to wait? lol
> 
> Lola - haha! everyone must have been busy with other stuff yesterday or something. KEEP AWAY AF, KEEP AWAY FROM LOLA!!!
> I'm kind of opposite at this point with IUI. I'm on my 3rd medicated cycle of Letrozole, and if this month doesn't work, I would like to try one more month of medication alone with timed intercourse before IUI. Why? I don't know..LoL. I think maybe just because I feel like since I've finally started to get this whole "timing" thing down and whatever..that I'd like one more shot at it. LoL. BUT, when I called my RE's office on the start of my new cycle, she made me aware that if this month didn't work for us, that IUI would probably be my RE's next move...so we will see!
> and UGH...the waiting sucks! HANG IN THERE! *BABY DUST*Click to expand...
> 
> my temp was the same this morning, and i dont have any cramps or bloating or any of that...tomorrow if my temp is up, i will do a test. finners crossed-im doubtful but one never does know! I dont feel anything AF or preg ...now ive got to go work on another paper! ew :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lola - I've got a feeling this is your cycle!!! :dust:Click to expand...

from your mouth to the stork's ears!


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome amy - I hope this works for you...I am new to femara, in fact I havent started taking it yet...so I would love to hear all about this cycle...any side effects etc.

Lola- Fxed crossed.....I hope we get some good news for you in the next couple of days.

Zadee - lets hope for that shy bfp!!!!

nc1998 - which trigger shot did you do? Or did you not do it? I have an option to do one also and wonder does it help with getting pregnant or just for the timing issue. I would do it if I found it helped for a stronger egg or a better lining.


----------



## siblingwishes

Lola - did you test this morning????? FXFXFX


----------



## drsquid

ttc- the trigger only helps with timing


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Well I had some spotting this morning so my Dr had me come in to check my hormones and my progesterone level had dropped down to 13. It was 26 a week and a half ago. I have an early scan in the morning to see if my bean is still developing. So nervous!!!


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> Lola - did you test this morning????? FXFXFX

I dont have an HPT but i have heard that sometimes you can use an OPK and i have lllllllllllots of those, so i used one and got a very faint line, i dont know if that means something or if it means nothing, and i dont know if its my nerves or what but im feeling very nauseous-very! My temp stayed the same, 3 days in a row. but i also know that AF has come when i was at this temp, im going to wait out the day, if nothing after yoga, i will hit CVS.


----------



## LolaM

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Well I had some spotting this morning so my Dr had me come in to check my hormones and my progesterone level had dropped down to 13. It was 26 a week and a half ago. I have an early scan in the morning to see if my bean is still developing. So nervous!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MKHewson

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Well I had some spotting this morning so my Dr had me come in to check my hormones and my progesterone level had dropped down to 13. It was 26 a week and a half ago. I have an early scan in the morning to see if my bean is still developing. So nervous!!!

Oh my I will be keeping all things crossed for you. I hate scary times.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ms. Shortie

@Mrs. Stinki FX!

@Lola Baby dust for your testing!

Sorry for the absence... I'm at a work conference in AZ. The weather is so much better than the northwest. I am CD 14 today. I had the US CD9 since I was going to be gone until CD 15 and the tech thought there was a 1.3 cm follie but wasn't sure. So either there is something growing or nothing. Have been taking OPK's and so far negative. Hoping it turns positive tomorrow when I head back home.


----------



## LolaM

Ms. Shortie said:


> @Mrs. Stinki FX!
> 
> @Lola Baby dust for your testing!
> 
> Sorry for the absence... I'm at a work conference in AZ. The weather is so much better than the northwest. I am CD 14 today. I had the US CD9 since I was going to be gone until CD 15 and the tech thought there was a 1.3 cm follie but wasn't sure. So either there is something growing or nothing. Have been taking OPK's and so far negative. Hoping it turns positive tomorrow when I head back home.

Where in AZ? I live in AZ! It is a beautiful day here. I have been feeling queasy on and off, ive dusted, swept and mopped now im going to watch some mindless TV program on the boobtube


----------



## IwantMyTurn

ttcbaby117 said:


> Iwantmyturn - thanks for the welcome....have you done a trigger shot with any of your medicated cycles....it is supposed to increase chances. I have one to try with my femara this next month.
> 
> Lola- fxed for you....Oh I do hope you get that bfp!!!!!

ttcbaby - No, I have not done a trigger shot, and my RE hasn't mentioned it so far...I haven't even been in for U/S's to check my follices or anything...just a progesterone blood test a week after my positive OPK. My RE seems pleased with my levels. My first month it was around 23 something, and last month it was 50.9, and now I'm waiting on a call for my results this month....so, I guess I'll see what's next soon enough, unless we get our BFP! *PRAYING*
I really have no sympotms right now..I'm CD23 and around 8DPO... (TMI coming..LoL) I did have a little gush of CM while I was at work this morning, it was pretty watery. And I've have some very slight cramping, but that's it besides my boobs still being tender to touch! And I guess yesterday around 1130am all of a sudden my left nipple started to hurt so bad! It was like I was cut with glass or like it was super chapped or something. LOL. It lasted about an hour, and disappeared. Never had that before! :p 

Anywho! I suppose I'll just keep waiting. LoL. *BABY DUST*


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrsstinski - praying all is ok for you! Fxed!!!!

Iwantmyturn - Wow those are awesome symptoms....I hope this is it for you! Those numbers...are they progesterone numbers???? 23 and 50.9 at 7 dpo??????

Lola - oh I cant wait for you to buy an HPT....wanna see that bfp!!!!

Well I am just growing so impatient...because I just had my hysterscopy it seems to have thrown off my ovulation and I havent ovulated yet...I am currently on 19dpo...I never ov this late. Just wanna get started ya know! Sorry just venting.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Lola - Pleeeeaaassssseeeeee POAS asap :test:!! :test:!! :test:!! 

Iwantmyturn: Things sound really good for you this cycle!!!

Thanks for the thoughts and prayers everyone! Hoping for a good report at the scan tomorrow although Im not sure what all we will be able to see other than a gestational sack. We'll see.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

ttcbaby117 said:


> Mrsstinski - praying all is ok for you! Fxed!!!!
> 
> Iwantmyturn - Wow those are awesome symptoms....I hope this is it for you! Those numbers...are they progesterone numbers???? 23 and 50.9 at 7 dpo??????
> 
> Lola - oh I cant wait for you to buy an HPT....wanna see that bfp!!!!
> 
> Well I am just growing so impatient...because I just had my hysterscopy it seems to have thrown off my ovulation and I havent ovulated yet...I am currently on 19dpo...I never ov this late. Just wanna get started ya know! Sorry just venting.

Ttc- yeah, those numbers are my progesterone levels @ 7dpo. 
Mrs. Stinski - good luck and praying for you and your sticky bean! 

Oh! And I guess I don't see my symptoms like you two ladies do. LoL. The boob thing must be a possible symptom huh? Or maybe it's just me almost "detaching" myself this cycle and trying my best to keep busy and not think about it. Make any sense to anyone? I mean, my stress level is not nearly what it has been these past couple months...hoping I'm doing good by that ;)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yes I understand that....I detach myself also....thing is...we all have a shot of being pg....and you are really close to finding out if you are...I cant wait to hear some good news! Were those prog levels on a medicated cycle. Mine on a non-medicated cycle was right around 9 which my dr was not happy with.


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> Yes I understand that....I detach myself also....thing is...we all have a shot of being pg....and you are really close to finding out if you are...I cant wait to hear some good news! Were those prog levels on a medicated cycle. Mine on a non-medicated cycle was right around 9 which my dr was not happy with.

yeah...on clomid, my progesterone level was 5.23, when i switched to letrozole it went up to 29.5


----------



## IwantMyTurn

ttcbaby117 said:


> Yes I understand that....I detach myself also....thing is...we all have a shot of being pg....and you are really close to finding out if you are...I cant wait to hear some good news! Were those prog levels on a medicated cycle. Mine on a non-medicated cycle was right around 9 which my dr was not happy with.

TTC - those levels have been on medicated cycles. I only ovulate maybe 3x a year unmedicated.


----------



## LolaM

ok...waves of nausea but no crampies, so im going to yoga-hope the room doesnt get too warm


----------



## drsquid

I'm going to do my core chisel class. Apparently filthy 50s tonight. I think I'll try to keep it low impact. Def feeling the ovaries.


----------



## LolaM

drsquid said:


> I'm going to do my core chisel class. Apparently filthy 50s tonight. I think I'll try to keep it low impact. Def feeling the ovaries.

back from yoga with salt water taffy, subway and an HPT


----------



## angels2012

Ms. Shortie said:


> @Mrs. Stinki FX!
> 
> @Lola Baby dust for your testing!
> 
> Sorry for the absence... I'm at a work conference in AZ. The weather is so much better than the northwest. I am CD 14 today. I had the US CD9 since I was going to be gone until CD 15 and the tech thought there was a 1.3 cm follie but wasn't sure. So either there is something growing or nothing. Have been taking OPK's and so far negative. Hoping it turns positive tomorrow when I head back home.

I'm in AZ too! I LOVE the weather right now!!!


----------



## siblingwishes

Lola - well serious BFP vibes your way for testing this morning! FXFX!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Well ladies we will be taking a break for awhile. Had my first ultrasound this morning and the baby is my tube so they have to end the pregnancy. I think I just need a break from all of the TTCing for awhile.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola - I see your siggy started your cycle again....sorry hun ;(

Mrsstinksi - I completely understand your need for a break, I back from a 4 month long one. Take all the time you need and we will be here when you need us again. So sorry for the loss hun ;(


----------



## drsquid

mrs stinski- im so sorry. how frustrating and upsetting


----------



## MKHewson

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Well ladies we will be taking a break for awhile. Had my first ultrasound this morning and the baby is my tube so they have to end the pregnancy. I think I just need a break from all of the TTCing for awhile.

I am so sorry Mrs. Stinski. I was thinking of you and praying for the best. Again I am so sorry that this has happened to you.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Mrs Stinski - I'm so very sorry :(. Praying for you!


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> Lola - well serious BFP vibes your way for testing this morning! FXFX!!!!

my temp dropped this morning:nope:


----------



## LolaM

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Well ladies we will be taking a break for awhile. Had my first ultrasound this morning and the baby is my tube so they have to end the pregnancy. I think I just need a break from all of the TTCing for awhile.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lola - I see your siggy started your cycle again....sorry hun ;(
> 
> Mrsstinksi - I completely understand your need for a break, I back from a 4 month long one. Take all the time you need and we will be here when you need us again. So sorry for the loss hun ;(

ignore that chart, i couldnt get it to sinc with this cycle, although maybe IT knew more than FF, because today IS likely the start a new cycle:growlmad:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh I hope it isnt!!!!!! I hope you get that bfp!


----------



## Cridge

Mrs. Stinski - :hug: I'm so sorry!! Will they be able to save your tube? How heartbreaking! I hope you have a full recovery.

Lola - FF has a ticker that updates with your chart, so there's never any need to go in and update a new ticker... just fyi. So sorry your temp dropped today! :(


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> Lola - well serious BFP vibes your way for testing this morning! FXFX!!!!
> 
> my temp dropped this morning:nope:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Mrs. Stinski - :hug: I'm so sorry!! Will they be able to save your tube? How heartbreaking! I hope you have a full recovery.
> 
> Lola - FF has a ticker that updates with your chart, so there's never any need to go in and update a new ticker... just fyi. So sorry your temp dropped today! :(

ohhh-Ive got to find THAT ticker! Unfortunatly, AF has arrived and im feeling it today. Im pretty pissed off, but I know I have to keep going.


----------



## LolaM

3 words for you ladies...RUM AND COKE!:thumbup::happydance::winkwink::headspin::drunk::tease::wine::bunny:


----------



## angels2012

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Well ladies we will be taking a break for awhile. Had my first ultrasound this morning and the baby is my tube so they have to end the pregnancy. I think I just need a break from all of the TTCing for awhile.

:hug: Sorry to hear. :hug:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> 3 words for you ladies...RUM AND COKE!:thumbup::happydance::winkwink::headspin::drunk::tease::wine::bunny:

That's the way to do it :). Relaxation time!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Good Saturday ladies :). So I got my progesterone test back. It was at 53.9, so even higher than last month. Yay! 

Im around 10dpo I think, and It still seems like I've been peeing more than usual...this morning already I've peed 6x (ive been up since 4am and its now 720am) my question is, when that is a sign of pregnancy, do you go often, but alot at the same time? Mine pees are pretty "little". LoL. But man, when I have to go, I really feel it! I'm also having some fatigue and leg aches (but my legs could be sore from all the shopping I did yesterday. Ha!) 
My boobs are still tender to the touch, but not as bad as before. I'm also having cramping, and last night I was positive it was AF cramps, but this morning its been localized in the center down low, uterus area? I dunno! LoL. Hopefully it's not just a bladder infection or something....hmmm...

Anyway! Just a quick update. Hope you all have a good weekend!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

LolaM said:


> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> @Mrs. Stinki FX!
> 
> @Lola Baby dust for your testing!
> 
> Sorry for the absence... I'm at a work conference in AZ. The weather is so much better than the northwest. I am CD 14 today. I had the US CD9 since I was going to be gone until CD 15 and the tech thought there was a 1.3 cm follie but wasn't sure. So either there is something growing or nothing. Have been taking OPK's and so far negative. Hoping it turns positive tomorrow when I head back home.
> 
> Where in AZ? I live in AZ! It is a beautiful day here. I have been feeling queasy on and off, ive dusted, swept and mopped now im going to watch some mindless TV program on the boobtubeClick to expand...


I was in Scottsdale. It was beautiful! The weather was so nice all week. I heard you might have a hot one today.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

@ mrs. Stinski. :hug: so sorry. 

@Lola. Stupid witch. Baby dust for the next round. 

@I wantmyturn. I have heard frequent urination can be a sign. I had AF like cramping with my first so fx!

Afm. Yesterday's cd15 u/s showed a 2.8 cm follicle on the right & a 1cm stripe. Of course after I got back and took a opk I got a smiley face so I could have saved the $. We bd yesterday, will today and tomorrow. ;)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola - I will join you on the Rum and Coke!!!!!


Iwantmyturn - The lil peeing could be either pg symptoms or a bladder infection. I hate that pg symptoms mimic so many other things!

Mrs Shortie- how big do your follicles have to be for ovulation? Im new to this and even though I have already done 6 rounds of clomid they were unmonitored.

AFM - I finally ovulated....I know I cant try this month because of the hysterscopy (which threw my oving off my almost a week), but at least I know that in tww I will have af and I can start fermara and get on with it! I hope everyone enjoys thier weekend.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Thanks for the input ladies.

So, TMI here, but my left nipple is having that weird chapped/ glass cut feeling again and is just nipped out..LOL. I don't get it! what's it from!?!?!


----------



## LolaM

Ms. Shortie said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> Where in AZ? I live in AZ! It is a beautiful day here. I have been feeling queasy on and off, ive dusted, swept and mopped now im going to watch some mindless TV program on the boobtube
> 
> 
> I was in Scottsdale. It was beautiful! The weather was so nice all week. I heard you might have a hot one today.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, Im about 3 hours west of Scottsdale. it was warm yesterday, it was 85 in the house, so we had to break down and turn on the a/c so we could get some sleep, it gets pretty warm between me and the hubs and all hte pets snuggled up.Click to expand...


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lola - I will join you on the Rum and Coke!!!!!
> 
> 
> AFM - I finally ovulated....I know I cant try this month because of the hysterscopy (which threw my oving off my almost a week), but at least I know that in tww I will have af and I can start fermara and get on with it! I hope everyone enjoys thier weekend.

going to be a good week here, hubs took a few days off and he will hang out with me on my last week of spring break, i cant believe how FAST its going, i was hoping to have some good news to return to school with and to share with hubs on his birthday, what a lovely pressie that would have been...alas...it wasnt meant to be. again.

Want a story to melt your heart? My husband went to the store and got us donuts, or rather, he got the ones HE wanted and just grabbed others without thinking about wifey. How annoyed was I? So then im stewing about the donuts when we get to CVS to pick up my letrozole and pre-seed. Then i tell him this isnt HIS issue, HE isnt the one having the trouble, he says to me "baby, we are in this together, so yes, it IS my issue and WE are having trouble":smug::kiss:


----------



## Ms. Shortie

LolaM said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Lola - I will join you on the Rum and Coke!!!!!
> 
> 
> AFM - I finally ovulated....I know I cant try this month because of the hysterscopy (which threw my oving off my almost a week), but at least I know that in tww I will have af and I can start fermara and get on with it! I hope everyone enjoys thier weekend.
> 
> going to be a good week here, hubs took a few days off and he will hang out with me on my last week of spring break, i cant believe how FAST its going, i was hoping to have some good news to return to school with and to share with hubs on his birthday, what a lovely pressie that would have been...alas...it wasnt meant to be. again.
> 
> Want a story to melt your heart? My husband went to the store and got us donuts, or rather, he got the ones HE wanted and just grabbed others without thinking about wifey. How annoyed was I? So then im stewing about the donuts when we get to CVS to pick up my letrozole and pre-seed. Then i tell him this isnt HIS issue, HE isnt the one having the trouble, he says to me "baby, we are in this together, so yes, it IS my issue and WE are having trouble":smug::kiss:Click to expand...

Sweet :flower:


----------



## nc1998

@ttcbaby- my doctor told me the shot was just to help with timing, so I opted to skip it this cycle. We'll see! I am at CD17 and still no positive opk. 2 days ago there was one 16mm follicle, and she said I likely wouldn't O until later this weekend or Monday. Haha, since I haven't ovulated in years I am a bit skeptical that I will ever see a +opk! At my dr's office they wait until you have a follicle that is 18mm before they trigger- which she said pretty much guarantees ovulation about 24-36 hours later. I have read that if you ovulate naturally the follicles are usually over 20mm, sometimes as large as 25mm, at the time of the release.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Thanks for all of the thoughts and prayers everyone. I wouldnt wish this on my worst enemy, but Im getting through the grieving process and hope to feel like myself again shortly. I will be having a lap and dye done in a couple of months, but for now we are going to wait until late Summer to begin trying again. I need to get back to being the person I was before I started going batty with all of the ttcing. I will still be popping in and out of here to check on you all. Baby dust to you all!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola - OMG that is soooo sweet! 

nc - thanks for the explanation. I already do ovulate on my own but my RE thinks my progesterone is a bit low....at 9 to support a pregnancy, so she thought the femara would help. 

Mrs Stinksi - I think that is a great idea, having this surgery actually gave me that break I needed, once I knew I had to have the surgery I put everything away (thermometers, OPK's, etc) I started a new workout and diet plan and it really made me feel like myself again. I now feel ready to tackly ttc again. I know our situations are different but it really did help me. 

Well DH had a rugby game today. They won which means they are still in it....they are in a single elimination right now....I love watching the game but I get so scared he might get hurt. I left him out there celebrating with his team mates. I was ready for some quiet time. Anyway, I am rambling, have a great saturday night everyone ;)


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lola - OMG that is soooo sweet! ;)



yeah...he's a keeper! I start my 5th round of letrozole tomorrow. Often at this time of my cycle i think about not temping but i know its important


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Lola - OMG that is soooo sweet! ;)
> 
> 
> 
> yeah...he's a keeper! I start my 5th round of letrozole tomorrow. Often at this time of my cycle i think about not temping but i know its importantClick to expand...

How do doctors decide how many medicated cycles?? This is my third and my RE is talkin IUI if I don't get my BFP this round.


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Lola - OMG that is soooo sweet! ;)
> 
> 
> 
> yeah...he's a keeper! I start my 5th round of letrozole tomorrow. Often at this time of my cycle i think about not temping but i know its importantClick to expand...
> 
> How do doctors decide how many medicated cycles?? This is my third and my RE is talkin IUI if I don't get my BFP this round.Click to expand...

I dont know. Maybe it has to do with age and response to medication. I had a response to the medication the first month, so I think he wanted to give the medication a chance to work. It might also have to do with what ever your fertility issues might be. I had low progesterone and a LPD. :shrug:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Lola - OMG that is soooo sweet! ;)
> 
> 
> 
> yeah...he's a keeper! I start my 5th round of letrozole tomorrow. Often at this time of my cycle i think about not temping but i know its importantClick to expand...
> 
> How do doctors decide how many medicated cycles?? This is my third and my RE is talkin IUI if I don't get my BFP this round.Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know. Maybe it has to do with age and response to medication. I had a response to the medication the first month, so I think he wanted to give the medication a chance to work. It might also have to do with what ever your fertility issues might be. I had low progesterone and a LPD. :shrug:Click to expand...

Hmmm....makes me so curious. I have PCOS and a septate uterus. I'm annovulatory. Letrozole has worked for that problem though, so I'd think he'd let me try the meds at least another month. Maybe I'll ask him after this cycle.


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lola - OMG that is soooo sweet! ;)
> 
> 
> 
> yeah...he's a keeper! I start my 5th round of letrozole tomorrow. Often at this time of my cycle i think about not temping but i know its importantClick to expand...
> 
> How do doctors decide how many medicated cycles?? This is my third and my RE is talkin IUI if I don't get my BFP this round.Click to expand...
> 
> I dont know. Maybe it has to do with age and response to medication. I had a response to the medication the first month, so I think he wanted to give the medication a chance to work. It might also have to do with what ever your fertility issues might be. I had low progesterone and a LPD. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm....makes me so curious. I have PCOS and a septate uterus. I'm annovulatory. Letrozole has worked for that problem though, so I'd think he'd let me try the meds at least another month. Maybe I'll ask him after this cycle.Click to expand...

I have a didelphic uterus, but he has told me on many many occasions that this isnt the reason im not getting pregnant. I dont see anything online that mentions a time limit for letrozole and metformin but i have seen many for the time limits of clomid.


----------



## drsquid

im paying out pocket so im callng all the shots. my doc is willing to do whatever i want. the only hesitation i think docs may have is they dont want to hurt their stats and they dont want to waste your time either. there are studies that show that various things have time periods/attempts which are most effective and after that it is a waste of money. i worry because stats show iui rates drop off after 3 tries however doc keeps reassuring me that that is after 12 months of trying which im not (single. only 3 iui attempts in total my total attempt at pregnancy). i went to injectibles because i was frustrated but he seemed to lean more towards another round of femara


----------



## LolaM

drsquid said:


> im paying out pocket so im callng all the shots. my doc is willing to do whatever i want. the only hesitation i think docs may have is they dont want to hurt their stats and they dont want to waste your time either. there are studies that show that various things have time periods/attempts which are most effective and after that it is a waste of money. i worry because stats show iui rates drop off after 3 tries however doc keeps reassuring me that that is after 12 months of trying which im not (single. only 3 iui attempts in total my total attempt at pregnancy). i went to injectibles because i was frustrated but he seemed to lean more towards another round of femara

I saw something online last night, some woman had 9 IUIs! 9! According to her posts, she had one every month


----------



## zadeebug

AF came yesterday. I'm ready to get started in a fresh cycle. This will be my 3rd round on femara. I hope 3rd time a charm!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola - Yeah I can see how the temping is important but it used to stress me out. DId you notice your temps on a whole were higher on Femera than your non medicated cycles?

Iwantmyturn - I agree with Lola and also I do believe that it is at your Re's discretion. Some other dr might just keep you on the femara for a longer term if they see it is making you ov.

Zadee - sorry to hear about AF. I hate this part of the cycle so much. stinkin af. well I am rooting for you on this round....you are right 3rd times a charm!

impatiently waiting for my time to start femara....I would say my af should be here in about 10 days. Oh I have never wanted af to come so badly before.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

zadeebug said:


> AF came yesterday. I'm ready to get started in a fresh cycle. This will be my 3rd round on femara. I hope 3rd time a charm!

Good luck to you zada!! Baby dust! 
Im on my 3rd round of letrozole in my tww..hope third times a charmer for me too. :)


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lola - Yeah I can see how the temping is important but it used to stress me out. DId you notice your temps on a whole were higher on Femera than your non medicated cycles?
> 
> Iwantmyturn - I agree with Lola and also I do believe that it is at your Re's discretion. Some other dr might just keep you on the femara for a longer term if they see it is making you ov.

Yes, my temps are high and consistant with femara. Before medication, they went up and then went rrrrrrrrrright back down, no chance for implantation because i had/have a LPD. Im flip floppy about the IUI. Im ok with it if we need it and im happy that my dr is doing it, he knows my anatomy, but at the same time, I want to give the medication a chance to work but I am growing impatient. I have 4 weeks to finish my masters and then it will be nearly summer break, so we will hopefully be preggers or starting IUI over the summer break. I think I would like to try 3 or maybe 4 times, certainly not 9 and i dont think we will be doing IVF.
I start letrozole today.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

IwantMyTurn said:


> zadeebug said:
> 
> 
> AF came yesterday. I'm ready to get started in a fresh cycle. This will be my 3rd round on femara. I hope 3rd time a charm!
> 
> Good luck to you zada!! Baby dust!
> Im on my 3rd round of letrozole in my tww..hope third times a charmer for me too. :)Click to expand...

I'm also in my TWW and it's technically my 3rd round of Femara although the first one at the low dose didn't work... so maybe we'll both get lucky! :thumbup:


----------



## zadeebug

I start my 3rd round of femara tomorrow. I'm going to try SMEP this month I have also been using pre-seed. For those who got their BFP or anyone with opinions what else can I do? Any tricks? I am going to start taking prenatals. Any good brand suggestions? I am determined to make this my month!


----------



## LolaM

zadeebug said:


> I start my 3rd round of femara tomorrow. I'm going to try SMEP this month I have also been using pre-seed. For those who got their BFP or anyone with opinions what else can I do? Any tricks? I am going to start taking prenatals. Any good brand suggestions? I am determined to make this my month!

What is SMEP? I also have some pre-seed, going to try it this cycle, see what happens, it cant hurt right? I had a hard time with the prenatals, every time i looked at what was important for preconception, I found that some brands had some vitamins and not others or not enough of some. So when i called my dr i talked to a nurse and she said the maain concern was follic acid. She gave me a prescription so I didnt have to worry about having enough of any one particular vitamin. I was taking the Target Brand gummie prenatals before i got my prescription.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Ms. Shortie said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zadeebug said:
> 
> 
> AF came yesterday. I'm ready to get started in a fresh cycle. This will be my 3rd round on femara. I hope 3rd time a charm!
> 
> Good luck to you zada!! Baby dust!
> Im on my 3rd round of letrozole in my tww..hope third times a charmer for me too. :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm also in my TWW and it's technically my 3rd round of Femara although the first one at the low dose didn't work... so maybe we'll both get lucky! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Wouldn't that be just amazing!? Baby dust to you!!!! Best of luck! 
I've gotten lucky as far as the meds working for me from the get go...my progesterone level has went up every month. I suppose that's a definite plus, as I seriously doubted (at the beginning of seeing my RE) that nothing would make my body "work correctly". So, I do try and be thankful for that! LoL.


----------



## zadeebug

LolaM said:


> zadeebug said:
> 
> 
> I start my 3rd round of femara tomorrow. I'm going to try SMEP this month I have also been using pre-seed. For those who got their BFP or anyone with opinions what else can I do? Any tricks? I am going to start taking prenatals. Any good brand suggestions? I am determined to make this my month!
> 
> What is SMEP? I also have some pre-seed, going to try it this cycle, see what happens, it cant hurt right? I had a hard time with the prenatals, every time i looked at what was important for preconception, I found that some brands had some vitamins and not others or not enough of some. So when i called my dr i talked to a nurse and she said the maain concern was follic acid. She gave me a prescription so I didnt have to worry about having enough of any one particular vitamin. I was taking the Target Brand gummie prenatals before i got my prescription.Click to expand...

SMEP is sperm meets egg plan. Basically you bd every other day starting cycle day 10 then on the day you get a +opk you bd that day too. I think I will start cd 9 as I have been getting my +opk at cd 17. So I can make sure there are plenty of little spermies to catch that egg!


----------



## siblingwishes

zadeebug said:


> I start my 3rd round of femara tomorrow. I'm going to try SMEP this month I have also been using pre-seed. For those who got their BFP or anyone with opinions what else can I do? Any tricks? I am going to start taking prenatals. Any good brand suggestions? I am determined to make this my month!

My RE had me taking 2000 mg of Vit D, 600 mg of CoQ10, I had a prescript for 75 mg of DHEA (not available otc) and 5mg of Folic Acid, plus Metformin and femara, and IUI...it worked!


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies, I am just stopping in to say hello!!!! I miss u all!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies....

geez what a busy day it was....I literally just sat down for the first time today and it is 5:30 pm here. 

Lola - My Re told me that IUI is only really helpful if you have MF issues. Now that is her opinion but she did not recommend that for me b/c dh sperm numbers are awesome. I would imagine it would also help if you didnt have any cervical mucus, which I have never had. 

Iwantmyturn - I was thinking of trying mucinex this next cycle just to see if it helps with my CM as I dont get that lovely egg white stuff. Have you thought of trying it?

siblingwishes - So you didnt do a prenatal and just these vits? If so, I might try it also!

chiles - hey right back at ya! ;)


----------



## MKHewson

Hello ladies, so tomorrow is a big day off to the second trimester I go, I had an ultrasound on Saturday. It was amazing little arms and legs I was overjoyed.


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hey ladies....
> 
> geez what a busy day it was....I literally just sat down for the first time today and it is 5:30 pm here.
> 
> Lola - My Re told me that IUI is only really helpful if you have MF issues. Now that is her opinion but she did not recommend that for me b/c dh sperm numbers are awesome. I would imagine it would also help if you didnt have any cervical mucus, which I have never had.
> 
> ;)

yeah, i dont know how much CF your supposed to get, sometimes it EW sometimes just watery. I was taking mucinex last month and i had gobs and gobs of EW but that only lasted about 3 hours. I dont know how long your supposed to have that. I think the reason my dr wants to go to IUI is because my uterus is split in 2. so if all the :spermy: go to one side, and the egg is in the other....My husband doesnt have an issue, he has super high SC and THAT was when he was smoking and it was August in Arizona and he had been outside working all day. So if i am not getting preg with the medication and IUI is ineffective then we are done and there will be no children for us, as we simply can not afford IVF on a teacher and a cop salary. :shrug:


----------



## Chook

Hello chiles!!! I miss you too! Hope you are going well. Xox
Congratulations mk!!! That would have been a wonderful experience!!! Xox

Little update on me- I'm waiting to ovulate then I start clexane injections daily and progesterone supplements twice a day!!! I'm preparing myself in everyday possible so we don't lose another one!!! We are heading to the snowy mountains trout fishing over Easter and we are looking forward to the break...
Good luck to everyone xox


----------



## Ms. Shortie

MKHewson said:


> Hello ladies, so tomorrow is a big day off to the second trimester I go, I had an ultrasound on Saturday. It was amazing little arms and legs I was overjoyed.

Congratulations! So exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Chiles

Congrats MK!!!!!! YAY for 2nd tri!!!!!!

@chook-Goodluck with your cycle!!!!!!!


AFM: I am currently waiting on my new cycle to begin. I have been on a 2 month break due to a cancelled cycle and OHSS because I ended up responding late and ended up with 8 huge cysts....Who would of known, if I would have triggered I could of been octomom lol. So I ended up on taking the birth control pills and now that is over we can start again!!!!! This will be my 1st cycle of just doing gonal f. Previous cycles I had combo with femara so I am ready to see the outcome. I probably wont be posting much here but will be reading up to see who have gotten their bfps. xoxoxo ladies!!!!!


----------



## siblingwishes

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hey ladies....
> 
> geez what a busy day it was....I literally just sat down for the first time today and it is 5:30 pm here.
> 
> Lola - My Re told me that IUI is only really helpful if you have MF issues. Now that is her opinion but she did not recommend that for me b/c dh sperm numbers are awesome. I would imagine it would also help if you didnt have any cervical mucus, which I have never had.
> 
> Iwantmyturn - I was thinking of trying mucinex this next cycle just to see if it helps with my CM as I dont get that lovely egg white stuff. Have you thought of trying it?
> 
> siblingwishes - So you didnt do a prenatal and just these vits? If so, I might try it also!
> 
> chiles - hey right back at ya! ;)

No, I didn't do a prenatal, just the Vit D, DHEA, CoQ10, and Folic Acid. As for the IUI only helping if you have MF...my DH had an AMAZING spermi count, and great motility, etc. and our timed intercourse cycle didn't work, but our first IUI did...so I am ALL FOR IUI!!! That's just me though, and I am 38 yrs old so we didn't have a lot of time to fool around (pardon the pun:winkwink:)


----------



## siblingwishes

MK - YAY for second tri!!!!! So happy for you! Are you feeling good?

Chook - wow that sounds like a great way to spend Easter! Have a great time and good luck on this cycle!

Chiles - good to see you back! I hope the gonal does the trick for you and you get your BFP this cycle! FXFXFX

Everyone else - I hope everyone is doing well! Sending loads of baby dust your way!!!:dust:


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> MK - YAY for second tri!!!!! So happy for you! Are you feeling good?
> 
> Chook - wow that sounds like a great way to spend Easter! Have a great time and good luck on this cycle!
> 
> Chiles - good to see you back! I hope the gonal does the trick for you and you get your BFP this cycle! FXFXFX
> 
> Everyone else - I hope everyone is doing well! Sending loads of baby dust your way!!!:dust:

I am feeling alot better this morning, I had to give up on my regular jeans and switched to mat pants....today I am happy girl. lol

How are you feeling...


----------



## IwantMyTurn

siblingwishes said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies....
> 
> geez what a busy day it was....I literally just sat down for the first time today and it is 5:30 pm here.
> 
> Lola - My Re told me that IUI is only really helpful if you have MF issues. Now that is her opinion but she did not recommend that for me b/c dh sperm numbers are awesome. I would imagine it would also help if you didnt have any cervical mucus, which I have never had.
> 
> Iwantmyturn - I was thinking of trying mucinex this next cycle just to see if it helps with my CM as I dont get that lovely egg white stuff. Have you thought of trying it?
> 
> siblingwishes - So you didnt do a prenatal and just these vits? If so, I might try it also!
> 
> chiles - hey right back at ya! ;)
> 
> No, I didn't do a prenatal, just the Vit D, DHEA, CoQ10, and Folic Acid. As for the IUI only helping if you have MF...my DH had an AMAZING spermi count, and great motility, etc. and our timed intercourse cycle didn't work, but our first IUI did...so I am ALL FOR IUI!!! That's just me though, and I am 38 yrs old so we didn't have a lot of time to fool around (pardon the pun:winkwink:)Click to expand...

Siblingwishes - No, I have not tried mucinex...I dont get my ewcm either, usually just right before O, or so it seems. I need to ask my RE about that...maybe that's causing an issue...I may just try it next cycle if I need to. Hoping my RE will let us try Another medicated cycle next month instead of IUI. I've got such a busy month ahead, that meds would work best for the cycle, as I know you have to go to the doc on and off through the whole cycle.


----------



## ttcbaby117

MK - congrats...I now being in the 2nd tri must be a relief!

Lola - CF to me is just a mystery. Well I think I will be doing Mucinex this cycle with my femara as I figure it cant hurt any! My uterus is tilted which I have heard could or could not have an effect on fertility success.

Chiles - when will your new cycle start? Good luck!

Sibling - Thanks that is good news to hear. Maybe if my timed cycle doesnt work out I will push for trying IUI. I am glad you told me that. On your timed cycle did you do a trigger shot or just the femara?

Iwantmyturn - I asked my RE about mucinex and she didnt seem convinced but I think that is just their job. LIke I said, I am going to try it as I dont think it will hurt!


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> MK - congrats...I now being in the 2nd tri must be a relief!
> 
> Lola - CF to me is just a mystery. Well I think I will be doing Mucinex this cycle with my femara as I figure it cant hurt any! My uterus is tilted which I have heard could or could not have an effect on fertility success.
> 
> Chiles - when will your new cycle start? Good luck!
> 
> Sibling - Thanks that is good news to hear. Maybe if my timed cycle doesnt work out I will push for trying IUI. I am glad you told me that. On your timed cycle did you do a trigger shot or just the femara?
> 
> Iwantmyturn - I asked my RE about mucinex and she didnt seem convinced but I think that is just their job. LIke I said, I am going to try it as I dont think it will hurt!

EXACTLY-could or could not, who really knows. I will finish the mucinex I have which isnt much, and use pre-seed, so hopefully something happens this cycle.

Ive lost another 5 lbs since my Feb. exam and my shorts that never really fit quite right, are fitting. THis is good but i cant help but feeling like im going in the wrong direction here! lol


----------



## MKHewson

ttcbaby117 said:


> MK - congrats...I now being in the 2nd tri must be a relief!
> 
> Lola - CF to me is just a mystery. Well I think I will be doing Mucinex this cycle with my femara as I figure it cant hurt any! My uterus is tilted which I have heard could or could not have an effect on fertility success.
> 
> Chiles - when will your new cycle start? Good luck!
> 
> Sibling - Thanks that is good news to hear. Maybe if my timed cycle doesnt work out I will push for trying IUI. I am glad you told me that. On your timed cycle did you do a trigger shot or just the femara?
> 
> Iwantmyturn - I asked my RE about mucinex and she didnt seem convinced but I think that is just their job. LIke I said, I am going to try it as I dont think it will hurt!


After a previous 11.5 week MC hitting 14 weeks with US confirmation I feel great.


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> After a previous 11.5 week MC hitting 14 weeks with US confirmation I feel great.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## MKHewson

LolaM said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> After a previous 11.5 week MC hitting 14 weeks with US confirmation I feel great.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Lola, I can't believe sometimes that I have made it to this point. I wish your time comes ASAP. I feel we all deserve our rainbow babies.Click to expand...


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> After a previous 11.5 week MC hitting 14 weeks with US confirmation I feel great.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Lola, I can't believe sometimes that I have made it to this point. I wish your time comes ASAP. I feel we all deserve our rainbow babies.Click to expand...
> 
> me, too lady. me too[-o&lt; OMG-I just heard ANOTHER story of a woman with a didelphic uterus that had twins! When i was first diagnosed I read about a woman that had 2 babies in one uterus and 1 baby in another uterus AT THE SAME TIME!! I nearly fainted--I cant afford triplets! lol cuz THATS what i was thinkin about...little did i know. Very rare, my a$$!Click to expand...


----------



## angels2012

Hi Ladies - Just wanted to give a status update:

Today is CD10 and I went in for my U/S @ 4:30pm. U/S shows 3 follicles, (1) 19.57mm, (1) 18.07mm, (1) 7.8mm. My lining is 8.02mm, which the PA says is great. They want us to do the Ovidrel trigger shot at 12:05am Thursday. IUI is at 12:15pm.

I really can't believe how big the follies are! This is the 3rd cycle on femara. The first two cycles on CD10 - biggest follicle size was 16mm!!! BTW- I did some research last month and they said fish oil capsules are really good for the development of our eggs. :)


----------



## nc1998

Thanks for the fish oil tip, Angels, I will take some tonight! And good luck with your IUI - hoping this is your month!

Totally going crazy here... it's CD 20 and I haven't gotten a + opk... well, this morning I had one that looked negative after a couple of minutes, but when I came back in the afternoon one half of the line looked positive. Not sure what to make of that, but I took one later in the day and it was negative... On CD15 I had a 16mm follicle, so if it kept growing at the same rate from earlier in the week it would be at 22mm today, surely I will O eventually!? My temps have been very consistent and still low.

@MK - I'm new to this board so I don't remember your TTC journey, but I am still very happy for you - it's great to read encouraging stories! :)


----------



## LolaM

angels2012 said:


> Hi Ladies - Just wanted to give a status update:
> 
> Today is CD10 and I went in for my U/S @ 4:30pm. U/S shows 3 follicles, (1) 19.57mm, (1) 18.07mm, (1) 7.8mm. My lining is 8.02mm, which the PA says is great. They want us to do the Ovidrel trigger shot at 12:05am Thursday. IUI is at 12:15pm.
> 
> I really can't believe how big the follies are! This is the 3rd cycle on femara. The first two cycles on CD10 - biggest follicle size was 16mm!!! BTW- I did some research last month and they said fish oil capsules are really good for the development of our eggs. :)

Wow! Good size follies-at cd 10 mine were all 13,14 or 15. Never mentioned my lining..hmmm. Always interesting what we learn in this room, my hubs takes fish oil, ill snap one up from him.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

@MK. Congratulations! So exciting! 

@NC1998. I think natural follicles usually rupture around 2cm, but medicated can be bigger. Once a follicle gets past 1 cm I was told by my RE that they just keep growing... so I think your +OPK must be around the corner. Mine didn't happen until my 1 follie was 2.8 cm this cycle. Still in the TWW so don't know if it worked.

@angels. Wow... awesome follie growth and to have so many too! Good luck with IUI.

@Lola. I'm also impressed with how many follies you got from Femara. I seem to be able to only grow 1. At least you've upped your chances :). Hopefully this is your month!

AFM. 4 dpo and just waiting... blah blah blah. I remember the first month trying 8 months ago I was so anxious but now I'm like "whatever... it probably didn't work again". For some reason even though I am finally able to produce an egg those darn millions and millions of sperm just can't find it. They are so "stupid". They probably just run into the vaginal wall and then die. or are stuck in the cervix ;).


----------



## drsquid

ms- i feel the same way . i know timing is perfect and nada. another girl at work just told me she is pregnant grrr


----------



## LolaM

Ms. Shortie said:


> @MK. Congratulations! So exciting!
> 
> @NC1998. I think natural follicles usually rupture around 2cm, but medicated can be bigger. Once a follicle gets past 1 cm I was told by my RE that they just keep growing... so I think your +OPK must be around the corner. Mine didn't happen until my 1 follie was 2.8 cm this cycle. Still in the TWW so don't know if it worked.
> 
> @angels. Wow... awesome follie growth and to have so many too! Good luck with IUI.
> 
> @Lola. I'm also impressed with how many follies you got from Femara. I seem to be able to only grow 1. At least you've upped your chances :). Hopefully this is your month!
> 
> AFM. 4 dpo and just waiting... blah blah blah. I remember the first month trying 8 months ago I was so anxious but now I'm like "whatever... it probably didn't work again". For some reason even though I am finally able to produce an egg those darn millions and millions of sperm just can't find it. They are so "stupid". They probably just run into the vaginal wall and then die. or are stuck in the cervix ;).

I feel like that sometimes too. Duhhhh, which way did he go George? Which way did he go?:dohh:
And I thought I didnt have alotof follies. I had 3 on the left and 2 on the right, and my dr stopped looking, that was enough for him and he seemed pleased with the size. I know we have timed our BD correctly, many many times and its just not wooooorking!


----------



## LolaM

drsquid said:


> ms- i feel the same way . i know timing is perfect and nada. another girl at work just told me she is pregnant grrr

yup, 5 of 'em at my school now. And my teaching partner cant think of anything else but her stupid boobs and her stupid milk. Thats when that old Kellis song starts runnign through my mind...I hate you SO MUCH RIGHT NOW! AHHHHHH!


----------



## Chiles

@ttc baby, I should be starting my cycle any day now... I just finished my birth control pills like 2 days ago. So I am pretty sure it should be sometime this week.


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> @ttc baby, I should be starting my cycle any day now... I just finished my birth control pills like 2 days ago. So I am pretty sure it should be sometime this week.

GL! :hugs:


----------



## drsquid

chiles- fingers crossed

got an us at work... 4-5 greater than 2cm ones. about 5 or so 15mm ones (we didnt really measure) and a bunch of smaller ones... iui at 10 am tomorrow.. 36hrs post trigger. i did us last time within 6 hrs after iui that showed the follies gone,.. im off work tomorrow so no fu us (well actually i probably could go by the department where the re doc is because i work there too). getting a sperm count tomorrow.. not much i can do if it sucks but at least id know not to buy more. makes me feel a bit better after being so down this am.


----------



## LolaM

drsquid said:


> chiles- fingers crossed
> 
> got an us at work... 4-5 greater than 2cm ones. about 5 or so 15mm ones (we didnt really measure) and a bunch of smaller ones... iui at 10 am tomorrow.. 36hrs post trigger. i did us last time within 6 hrs after iui that showed the follies gone,.. im off work tomorrow so no fu us (well actually i probably could go by the department where the re doc is because i work there too). getting a sperm count tomorrow.. not much i can do if it sucks but at least id know not to buy more. makes me feel a bit better after being so down this am.

gone? Where did they go? Do they just disappear?


----------



## siblingwishes

ttcbaby117 said:


> MK - congrats...I now being in the 2nd tri must be a relief!
> 
> Lola - CF to me is just a mystery. Well I think I will be doing Mucinex this cycle with my femara as I figure it cant hurt any! My uterus is tilted which I have heard could or could not have an effect on fertility success.
> 
> Chiles - when will your new cycle start? Good luck!
> 
> Sibling - Thanks that is good news to hear. Maybe if my timed cycle doesnt work out I will push for trying IUI. I am glad you told me that. On your timed cycle did you do a trigger shot or just the femara?
> 
> Iwantmyturn - I asked my RE about mucinex and she didnt seem convinced but I think that is just their job. LIke I said, I am going to try it as I dont think it will hurt!

We triggered with that cycle too, and BD'd (if I recall) night of trigger, next day and day after (and one at 36 hrs post trigger for sure)...but no luck!


----------



## siblingwishes

Quick update from me...had my NT scan today and bean was perfect! Kicking like a pro, waving arms and hands all over the place! NT measurement was 1.5, so great! measuring right on target too! I bawled like a baby, and the tech was like "are you okay?" I just told her that it was a rough road to get to where I was today! More tears! LOL


----------



## drsquid

once they pop they collapse because the fluid comes out. the egg is tiny tiny in a big ball of fluid


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> Quick update from me...had my NT scan today and bean was perfect! Kicking like a pro, waving arms and hands all over the place! NT measurement was 1.5, so great! measuring right on target too! I bawled like a baby, and the tech was like "are you okay?" I just told her that it was a rough road to get to where I was today! More tears! LOL

OMG do I know how you feel. I am so happy for you this is fantastic news. Congrats


----------



## LolaM

siblingwishes said:


> Quick update from me...had my NT scan today and bean was perfect! Kicking like a pro, waving arms and hands all over the place! NT measurement was 1.5, so great! measuring right on target too! I bawled like a baby, and the tech was like "are you okay?" I just told her that it was a rough road to get to where I was today! More tears! LOL

perfect indeed! what a beautiful lil seed and since you got pregg on my birthday, you can name it after me. Are you going to find out the gender? HAve you thought about names yet?


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Cyndy!! That's such great news!!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

siblingwishes said:


> Quick update from me...had my NT scan today and bean was perfect! Kicking like a pro, waving arms and hands all over the place! NT measurement was 1.5, so great! measuring right on target too! I bawled like a baby, and the tech was like "are you okay?" I just told her that it was a rough road to get to where I was today! More tears! LOL

Yeah!! :happydance:


----------



## Charisse28

Hi ladies,

I got a BFN this morning and had my appt. with my OBGYN and she wants me to try Clomid for 3 months until DH and I can see a FS in June. So no more Femara for me:( We are doing 100mg Clomid CD3-9, Ovidrel, and TI. It's what got me PG 2 times before, (once w/DS and 2nd ended in M/C. Hope it gets us a sticky baby or we'll be moving on to injectibles for sure.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Charisse28 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got a BFN this morning and had my appt. with my OBGYN and she wants me to try Clomid for 3 months until DH and I can see a FS in June. So no more Femara for me:( We are doing 100mg Clomid CD3-9, Ovidrel, and TI. It's what got me PG 2 times before, (once w/DS and 2nd ended in M/C. Hope it gets us a sticky baby or we'll be moving on to injectibles for sure.

Good luck! Baby dust to you!


----------



## nc1998

Charisse28 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got a BFN this morning and had my appt. with my OBGYN and she wants me to try Clomid for 3 months until DH and I can see a FS in June. So no more Femara for me:( We are doing 100mg Clomid CD3-9, Ovidrel, and TI. It's what got me PG 2 times before, (once w/DS and 2nd ended in M/C. Hope it gets us a sticky baby or we'll be moving on to injectibles for sure.

Good luck with the Clomid!:flower:


----------



## nc1998

Okay, so now it's CD23 for me and still no + opk or temp rise! I called my dr, and the nurse said that I won't be O'ing this late, and I should come in next week for a 7 day progesterone test. But my temps are still low and steady, so that seems kind of pointless. I'll probably call again next week before getting bloodwork done if my temps are still low... 

The follicle was growing at a rate of 1.3mm/day last week, so if it kept up at that rate it'd be about 26mm today... that seems too big, right? Ugh, this is making me crazy!

Hope you all have a nice weekend!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

nc1998 said:


> Okay, so now it's CD23 for me and still no + opk or temp rise! I called my dr, and the nurse said that I won't be O'ing this late, and I should come in next week for a 7 day progesterone test. But my temps are still low and steady, so that seems kind of pointless. I'll probably call again next week before getting bloodwork done if my temps are still low...
> 
> The follicle was growing at a rate of 1.3mm/day last week, so if it kept up at that rate it'd be about 26mm today... that seems too big, right? Ugh, this is making me crazy!
> 
> Hope you all have a nice weekend!

Hmm... not sure you're totally out. My follie didn't burst until it was 28 mm so maybe this weekend? I would keep OPK and also keep BD every other day in case you missed/miss your LH surge. Apparently some people's are so short if they don't check twice a day they'll miss it.


----------



## zadeebug

I usually get a +opk with fmu and then test later in the afternoon and its gone so mine must be pretty short.


----------



## Chiles

Charisse28 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got a BFN this morning and had my appt. with my OBGYN and she wants me to try Clomid for 3 months until DH and I can see a FS in June. So no more Femara for me:( We are doing 100mg Clomid CD3-9, Ovidrel, and TI. It's what got me PG 2 times before, (once w/DS and 2nd ended in M/C. Hope it gets us a sticky baby or we'll be moving on to injectibles for sure.

My cousin just got her :bfp: after her first round of clomid cd5-9 100 mg, TI. She is 8 weeks with twins :) I honestly think I would give clomid a try. I am getting ready to do a full gonal F cycle starting Monday :) !!! hope this give me my :bfp:

Good Luck with clomid

And good luck ladies... I will be checking in on you guys!!!! :dust:


----------



## Charisse28

Chiles said:


> Charisse28 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I got a BFN this morning and had my appt. with my OBGYN and she wants me to try Clomid for 3 months until DH and I can see a FS in June. So no more Femara for me:( We are doing 100mg Clomid CD3-9, Ovidrel, and TI. It's what got me PG 2 times before, (once w/DS and 2nd ended in M/C. Hope it gets us a sticky baby or we'll be moving on to injectibles for sure.
> 
> My cousin just got her :bfp: after her first round of clomid cd5-9 100 mg, TI. She is 8 weeks with twins :) I honestly think I would give clomid a try. I am getting ready to do a full gonal F cycle starting Monday :) !!! hope this give me my :bfp:
> 
> Good Luck with clomid
> 
> And good luck ladies... I will be checking in on you guys!!!! :dust:Click to expand...


Thanks CHILES! that really gives me hope:) Good Luck with your Gonal-F cycle! If oral meds don't work in the next 3 months we'll be moving on to injectibles.


----------



## beaniekins

Happy Easter everybody!


----------



## Chiles

Hope you ladies enjoyed easter, or just a nice sunday. I had a great one.

@Charisse Thank you! when u get ya bfp please let me know!!!! Keep us updated. I have faith that you won't need the injectables.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Happy Monday! 

nc1998 did you finally ovulate? 

How are the rest of you guys doing? How many still in the forum trying to conceive on Femara? 

AFM dpo 9 and couldn't resist the urge to poas so I did... of course BPN. Hopefully too early but I am not getting my hopes up as I really don't have any symptoms. Ugh... hate this TWW.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Im still here checking in on you ladies!! Hows everyone's cycles going along? 

I feel like this whole process of "termination" is taking soooo long. I had the shots on 3/30 and I have to go get blood work done every few days until my hcg reaches 0. My initial hcg on 3/30 was 2500, last week it got down to 1200 and today it was 600. Im so ready for it to be at 0 so I can get back to having a regular life!!! Im so tired of all the restrictions!! Now that I have vented about that lol We have planned a cruise for October so we will begin ttc after that as long as everything goes well with the hysteroscopy and any surgery that I might need pending those findings. 

I hope everyone is doing well! I will be back to Femara in October/November, but until then I will still post in here sporadically if thats okay.


----------



## nc1998

Ms. Shortie said:


> Happy Monday!
> 
> nc1998 did you finally ovulate?
> 
> How are the rest of you guys doing? How many still in the forum trying to conceive on Femara?
> 
> AFM dpo 9 and couldn't resist the urge to poas so I did... of course BPN. Hopefully too early but I am not getting my hopes up as I really don't have any symptoms. Ugh... hate this TWW.

Thanks for checking in... I don't know! :wacko: I'll try to add a link to my chart... looks like maybe I did on Sunday, but I just have a feeling I didn't. I guess we'll see what my temp is tomorrow morning! 

9 dpo is almost certainly too early to show up - fx'd for you! I am a total poas addict as well. It was kind of fun to do the opk's because it was an excuse! Haha, if only it ever turned positive.:haha:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 2.jpg
File size: 69.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## nc1998

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Im still here checking in on you ladies!! Hows everyone's cycles going along?
> 
> I feel like this whole process of "termination" is taking soooo long. I had the shots on 3/30 and I have to go get blood work done every few days until my hcg reaches 0. My initial hcg on 3/30 was 2500, last week it got down to 1200 and today it was 600. Im so ready for it to be at 0 so I can get back to having a regular life!!! Im so tired of all the restrictions!! Now that I have vented about that lol We have planned a cruise for October so we will begin ttc after that as long as everything goes well with the hysteroscopy and any surgery that I might need pending those findings.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well! I will be back to Femara in October/November, but until then I will still post in here sporadically if thats okay.

I am so sorry you are having to go through with this. Hang in there and hopefully you will be feeling all rested and ready to start ttc again this fall. :flower:


----------



## nc1998

nc1998 said:


> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> Happy Monday!
> 
> nc1998 did you finally ovulate?
> 
> How are the rest of you guys doing? How many still in the forum trying to conceive on Femara?
> 
> AFM dpo 9 and couldn't resist the urge to poas so I did... of course BPN. Hopefully too early but I am not getting my hopes up as I really don't have any symptoms. Ugh... hate this TWW.
> 
> Thanks for checking in... I don't know! :wacko: I'll try to add a link to my chart... looks like maybe I did on Sunday, but I just have a feeling I didn't. I guess we'll see what my temp is tomorrow morning!
> 
> 9 dpo is almost certainly too early to show up - fx'd for you! I am a total poas addict as well. It was kind of fun to do the opk's because it was an excuse! Haha, if only it ever turned positive.:haha:Click to expand...

Today's temp confirmed no ovulation yet! :shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies!

Well af finally came yesterday! So I guess I start femara tomorrow....I am trying to get in to get a scan to make sure all follicles are ok but they seem to be booked today. Hopefully they can see me tomorrow. UGH, I am soooo stressed about it. If I cant get in for the scan I cant start the femara! Welll it seems b/c my af came early I will either find out Im pg on my trip to mexico OR I will have AF.....

Chiles looks like we are cycle buddies!

MrsStinksi - glad to see you are stopping in. A cruise sounds amazing! Nothing like a nice vacation to look forward too!

Hello to everyone else! Hope everyone enjoyed their easter!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Nc1998. Hmmm. I don't chart so I can't help there but hopefully someone else will advise. Does the doc want to do another u/s & see if the follicle ruptured?

MrsStinki. :hug: where are you going on your cruise? We went to mexico from galveston on carnival & it was a blast. Have fun!

Ttcbaby. Hopefully they get you in tomorrow. Since I was going to be away at a conference I delayed starting femara until cd5-9 instead of usual cd3-7 & I ovulated 2 days later so maybe you won't miss it.


----------



## zadeebug

Okay ladies so I need some help. It is 12:03 am here so I am barely CD 12 I got my first pack of ics yesterday in the mail so I immediately POAS opk and it had a 2nd line but was neg. I usually don't get a + until CD 17. Just about 1 hour ago I had severe sharp on my left ovary. I couldn't move it hurt to breathe etc. It lasted about 45 min. and now I am laying on a heating pad hoping it will help. Now wouldn't it be to soon to ovulate or develop a cyst? I'm just confused on what it could be. Last cycle I was 4 days late and had spotting for 5 days before AF and she only lasted about 2-3 days followed by light pink spotting. I took femara 3-7. Any help is appreciated!!!


----------



## Cridge

zadeebug - I had a lot of ovary pain at times when I didn't have any follies at all (or even if I did). I think sometimes it's just the hormones affecting the ovaries - and maybe just growing follies. Are you being monitored this cycle?


----------



## zadeebug

I chose to be unmonitored for 4 months on femara just to save up money for future procedures if need be.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Ms. Shortie said:


> Nc1998. Hmmm. I don't chart so I can't help there but hopefully someone else will advise. Does the doc want to do another u/s & see if the follicle ruptured?
> 
> MrsStinki. :hug: where are you going on your cruise? We went to mexico from galveston on carnival & it was a blast. Have fun!
> 
> Ttcbaby. Hopefully they get you in tomorrow. Since I was going to be away at a conference I delayed starting femara until cd5-9 instead of usual cd3-7 & I ovulated 2 days later so maybe you won't miss it.

My husband and I were married on a Carnival cruise so we try to go on one each year around our anniversary. Our first cruise was to the bahamas, 1st anniversary was Jamaica and Grand Cayman, last year was Cozumel, Belize, Honduras and Costa Maya (way too long of a cruise for me!) and this year we are going to Key West and back to Cozumel because we had so much fun there last year!! Yay for the tequila factory!! LOL


----------



## flybaby

Hey ladies, just checking in. Mrs. Stinski sorry about everything! :hugs:


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> Nc1998. Hmmm. I don't chart so I can't help there but hopefully someone else will advise. Does the doc want to do another u/s & see if the follicle ruptured?
> 
> MrsStinki. :hug: where are you going on your cruise? We went to mexico from galveston on carnival & it was a blast. Have fun!
> 
> Ttcbaby. Hopefully they get you in tomorrow. Since I was going to be away at a conference I delayed starting femara until cd5-9 instead of usual cd3-7 & I ovulated 2 days later so maybe you won't miss it.
> 
> My husband and I were married on a Carnival cruise so we try to go on one each year around our anniversary. Our first cruise was to the bahamas, 1st anniversary was Jamaica and Grand Cayman, last year was Cozumel, Belize, Honduras and Costa Maya (way too long of a cruise for me!) and this year we are going to Key West and back to Cozumel because we had so much fun there last year!! Yay for the tequila factory!! LOLClick to expand...

Wow... that's a great idea and so much fun!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

So dpo 11 and never had any to squint about until maybe today? Not sure since the 2nd on the left is a dollar store one and it was very faint to almost not there at the 3 minute mark but over the next minute got darker and more distinct. Is that a sign of an evap?
 



Attached Files:







photo-14.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## nc1998

Ms. Shortie said:


> So dpo 11 and never had any to squint about until maybe today? Not sure since the 2nd on the left is a dollar store one and it was very faint to almost not there at the 3 minute mark but over the next minute got darker and more distinct. Is that a sign of an evap?

That looks like a pink line! Evaps are grey... and also wouldn't be there after just 4 minutes! Looks great to me!! :thumbup:


----------



## nc1998

Ms. Shortie said:


> Nc1998. Hmmm. I don't chart so I can't help there but hopefully someone else will advise. Does the doc want to do another u/s & see if the follicle ruptured?
> 
> MrsStinki. :hug: where are you going on your cruise? We went to mexico from galveston on carnival & it was a blast. Have fun!
> 
> Ttcbaby. Hopefully they get you in tomorrow. Since I was going to be away at a conference I delayed starting femara until cd5-9 instead of usual cd3-7 & I ovulated 2 days later so maybe you won't miss it.

No more u/s this cycle... they told me to call them if I don't have AF by CD34. I don't think they really give too much credence to the charting as an indicator of ovulation (or lack thereof). Have any of you had a femara cycle that didn't cause ovulation? Without meds I just never ovulated or had AF.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

nc1998 said:


> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> Nc1998. Hmmm. I don't chart so I can't help there but hopefully someone else will advise. Does the doc want to do another u/s & see if the follicle ruptured?
> 
> MrsStinki. :hug: where are you going on your cruise? We went to mexico from galveston on carnival & it was a blast. Have fun!
> 
> Ttcbaby. Hopefully they get you in tomorrow. Since I was going to be away at a conference I delayed starting femara until cd5-9 instead of usual cd3-7 & I ovulated 2 days later so maybe you won't miss it.
> 
> No more u/s this cycle... they told me to call them if I don't have AF by CD34. I don't think they really give too much credence to the charting as an indicator of ovulation (or lack thereof). Have any of you had a femara cycle that didn't cause ovulation? Without meds I just never ovulated or had AF.Click to expand...

Yes my first cycle with 2.5mg didn't result in ovulation- never got a +opk and no follies grew on u/s. Then they bumped it to 5mg and do ovulate. What dose and cycle are you on?


----------



## beaniekins

nc1998 said:


> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> Nc1998. Hmmm. I don't chart so I can't help there but hopefully someone else will advise. Does the doc want to do another u/s & see if the follicle ruptured?
> 
> MrsStinki. :hug: where are you going on your cruise? We went to mexico from galveston on carnival & it was a blast. Have fun!
> 
> Ttcbaby. Hopefully they get you in tomorrow. Since I was going to be away at a conference I delayed starting femara until cd5-9 instead of usual cd3-7 & I ovulated 2 days later so maybe you won't miss it.
> 
> No more u/s this cycle... they told me to call them if I don't have AF by CD34. I don't think they really give too much credence to the charting as an indicator of ovulation (or lack thereof). Have any of you had a femara cycle that didn't cause ovulation? Without meds I just never ovulated or had AF.Click to expand...

Yes, I did not ovulate my first cycle on femara (5 mg). I ovulate on my own about 75% of the time but late in my cycle (day 25ish) so that surprised me. Last cycle I took 50 mg of clomid and ovulated on day 17 according to my chart, but my progesterone was only 9 so the doctor called it a "weak ovulation" (whatever that means!). I think I will be going back to femara + IUI next month.


----------



## Chiles

@mc1988 My 1st and 2nd cycle was just like that! I never did respond to the femara. The only cycle that I did respond to was my 2nd femara and gonal f and the only reason I responded then was because I used gonal f for like 6 extra days. And got 1 big follicle. 
I never ovulate on my own either so I have to use a trigger. And I have to use provera, or birth control to bring on AF. 

Your best bet probably would be injectables. But they are expensive if u don't have insurance coverage.

Well good luck ladies! I miss you guys.


----------



## nc1998

Ms. Shortie said:


> nc1998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> Nc1998. Hmmm. I don't chart so I can't help there but hopefully someone else will advise. Does the doc want to do another u/s & see if the follicle ruptured?
> 
> MrsStinki. :hug: where are you going on your cruise? We went to mexico from galveston on carnival & it was a blast. Have fun!
> 
> Ttcbaby. Hopefully they get you in tomorrow. Since I was going to be away at a conference I delayed starting femara until cd5-9 instead of usual cd3-7 & I ovulated 2 days later so maybe you won't miss it.
> 
> No more u/s this cycle... they told me to call them if I don't have AF by CD34. I don't think they really give too much credence to the charting as an indicator of ovulation (or lack thereof). Have any of you had a femara cycle that didn't cause ovulation? Without meds I just never ovulated or had AF.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes my first cycle with 2.5mg didn't result in ovulation- never got a +opk and no follies grew on u/s. Then they bumped it to 5mg and do ovulate. What dose and cycle are you on?Click to expand...

This was femara cycle #1 and I am on 2.5mg on days 4-8. There was one follicle growing - it was 12mm on CD12 and 16mm on CD15, but I haven't had a +opk, or temp rise on my chart. I opted not to trigger, maybe I will trigger it next time. (Or higher femara maybe?) Guess we'll see what the dr says when I call next week!


----------



## Cridge

Ms. Shortie - that looks like 2 nice BFP to me!!!! Are you going to test again tomorrow morning?!

nc1998 - I didn't ovulate on 2.5mg, 5mg, or 7mg, ovulated on 10mg, then the next 10mg cycle I wouldn't have ovulated except that I added 12.5mg more later in the cycle, and then ovulated. My theory is that some women respond better to either clomid or femara, but not both. Have you tried clomid before? You were on a low dose of femara though, so maybe a higher dose will do the trick.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Cridge said:


> Ms. Shortie - that looks like 2 nice BFP to me!!!! Are you going to test again tomorrow morning?!
> 
> nc1998 - I didn't ovulate on 2.5mg, 5mg, or 7mg, ovulated on 10mg, then the next 10mg cycle I wouldn't have ovulated except that I added 12.5mg more later in the cycle, and then ovulated. My theory is that some women respond better to either clomid or femara, but not both. Have you tried clomid before? You were on a low dose of femara though, so maybe a higher dose will do the trick.

Thanks! FX. Yup... plan is no fluid after 8pm and try again tomorrow morning. 

NC1998. Were you guys still DTD while waiting to O or did you not because you were waiting? Personally I get lazy sometimes and just keep waiting for the OPK. If AF doesn't show you may want to test to make sure that you didn't miss your LH and it actually did work. My RE told me that once it starts growing it usually doesn't stop. My first failed cycle I had nothing growing... tiny little 8mm ones that never got bigger.


----------



## MKHewson

Ms. Shortie said:


> So dpo 11 and never had any to squint about until maybe today? Not sure since the 2nd on the left is a dollar store one and it was very faint to almost not there at the 3 minute mark but over the next minute got darker and more distinct. Is that a sign of an evap?

That looks like a positive to me as well hhehehe good luck tomorrow


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Ms. Shortie said:


> So dpo 11 and never had any to squint about until maybe today? Not sure since the 2nd on the left is a dollar store one and it was very faint to almost not there at the 3 minute mark but over the next minute got darker and more distinct. Is that a sign of an evap?

I always used dollar store tests and that does NOT look like an evap to me :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ms shortie- looks like a bfp......can't wait to see it tomorrow. 

Well I got in to see my on today and I am free to start my femara tonight....it will be CD for me. Now I usually ovulate on cd14 or 15 but that is with a weak ovulation. Do you ladies think I will ovulate sooner or later....oh yeah....and I do have a hcg trigger shot here that I can use if I choose to. 

Nc - I think the trigger really helps with the timing takes some of the guessing out of it. I believe it will also help with getting that egg to mature and come out....


----------



## nc1998

Ms. Shortie said:


> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> Ms. Shortie - that looks like 2 nice BFP to me!!!! Are you going to test again tomorrow morning?!
> 
> nc1998 - I didn't ovulate on 2.5mg, 5mg, or 7mg, ovulated on 10mg, then the next 10mg cycle I wouldn't have ovulated except that I added 12.5mg more later in the cycle, and then ovulated. My theory is that some women respond better to either clomid or femara, but not both. Have you tried clomid before? You were on a low dose of femara though, so maybe a higher dose will do the trick.
> 
> Thanks! FX. Yup... plan is no fluid after 8pm and try again tomorrow morning.
> 
> NC1998. Were you guys still DTD while waiting to O or did you not because you were waiting? Personally I get lazy sometimes and just keep waiting for the OPK. If AF doesn't show you may want to test to make sure that you didn't miss your LH and it actually did work. My RE told me that once it starts growing it usually doesn't stop. My first failed cycle I had nothing growing... tiny little 8mm ones that never got bigger.Click to expand...

Yes - we have BD'd approx every other day, mainly b/c I have a hard time concentrating my urine - pituitary problem - so I'm always afraid I will miss the LH surge b/c of that. The temps though haven't showed an O at all... but you are right, and I will definitely take a pg test before I take something to bring on AF just to be sure. 

And can't wait to see your test tomorrow morning!!


----------



## nc1998

Cridge said:


> Ms. Shortie - that looks like 2 nice BFP to me!!!! Are you going to test again tomorrow morning?!
> 
> nc1998 - I didn't ovulate on 2.5mg, 5mg, or 7mg, ovulated on 10mg, then the next 10mg cycle I wouldn't have ovulated except that I added 12.5mg more later in the cycle, and then ovulated. My theory is that some women respond better to either clomid or femara, but not both. Have you tried clomid before? You were on a low dose of femara though, so maybe a higher dose will do the trick.

Thanks! No - I haven't tried Clomid. I guess we'll see what the dr. wants to do - but it does seem like maybe a higher dose or trigger will be in order. When you didn't O, did you have to take something to bring on AF or did it come on its own?


----------



## Cridge

nc1998 said:


> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> nc1998 - I didn't ovulate on 2.5mg, 5mg, or 7mg, ovulated on 10mg, then the next 10mg cycle I wouldn't have ovulated except that I added 12.5mg more later in the cycle, and then ovulated. My theory is that some women respond better to either clomid or femara, but not both. Have you tried clomid before? You were on a low dose of femara though, so maybe a higher dose will do the trick.
> 
> Thanks! No - I haven't tried Clomid. I guess we'll see what the dr. wants to do - but it does seem like maybe a higher dose or trigger will be in order. When you didn't O, did you have to take something to bring on AF or did it come on its own?Click to expand...

I would use NPC (natural progesterone cream) for 5-10 days until I started bleeding. I typically brought it on after CD30..ish..


----------



## Ms. Shortie

nc1998 said:


> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> Ms. Shortie - that looks like 2 nice BFP to me!!!! Are you going to test again tomorrow morning?!
> 
> nc1998 - I didn't ovulate on 2.5mg, 5mg, or 7mg, ovulated on 10mg, then the next 10mg cycle I wouldn't have ovulated except that I added 12.5mg more later in the cycle, and then ovulated. My theory is that some women respond better to either clomid or femara, but not both. Have you tried clomid before? You were on a low dose of femara though, so maybe a higher dose will do the trick.
> 
> Thanks! No - I haven't tried Clomid. I guess we'll see what the dr. wants to do - but it does seem like maybe a higher dose or trigger will be in order. When you didn't O, did you have to take something to bring on AF or did it come on its own?Click to expand...

Provera for 5 days.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Well I ate some watermelon and mango for dinner so I wasn't even able to hold it all night. So not sure if that had something to do with it... but the dollar store one (fatter one) doesn't look any darker but the cheapie internet one does but still pretty faint. Hopefully this isn't a chemical in the making. :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







photo-20.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Closer view
 



Attached Files:







photo-21.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 18


----------



## MKHewson

Ms. Shortie said:


> Closer view

When i tested with this pregnancy at 14 dpo, it was fairly faint. Will you go for a blood test soon.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

MKHewson said:


> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> Closer view
> 
> When i tested with this pregnancy at 14 dpo, it was fairly faint. Will you go for a blood test soon.Click to expand...

I was afraid to call the RE to say that I was testing this early (today's dpo 12) and assumed she would just tell me to wait until my period is actually due which is probably Friday or Saturday. Then it'll be the weekend... so I was planning on calling them Monday. Do you think I should tell them earlier?

How are you feeling these days MK? Hopefully all the morning sickness stuff is over!


----------



## MKHewson

Ms. Shortie said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> Closer view
> 
> When i tested with this pregnancy at 14 dpo, it was fairly faint. Will you go for a blood test soon.Click to expand...
> 
> I was afraid to call the RE to say that I was testing this early (today's dpo 12) and assumed she would just tell me to wait until my period is actually due which is probably Friday or Saturday. Then it'll be the weekend... so I was planning on calling them Monday. Do you think I should tell them earlier?
> 
> How are you feeling these days MK? Hopefully all the morning sickness stuff is over!Click to expand...

I am feeling pretty awesome right now I have to say LOL thanks for asking. I am thankful I had the scan at 13 weeks cuz I wouldn't believe i was pregnant if had not done it. The only physical difference is I am maternity pants, as my jeans got really uncomfortable. I have only gained about 2lbs which is great i am a plus size girl so I wanted to manage my weight gain the best I could. I am excited to be excited about this pregnancy, I have my UC Baby on May 15 to find out the gender, I dont care either way boy or girl....just want to know who it is I am carrying about LOL.


----------



## Cridge

Ms. Shortie - those are definitely positive!! I would call your RE and ask them if you can come in for a blood test. If you get in today or tomorrow, then you can go back in on Monday for a repeat to see how the levels are rising. Hoping it sticks!!!! :dance:

MK - I'm so glad you're feeling so well!! Hopefully you'll be feeling those flutters soon so you can feel pregnant again. :thumbup: I can't believe you've only gained 2 pounds - that amazing!! I've gained 2 pounds already and it's freaking me out!! I started this pregnancy at the weight I was when I was 8 months pregnant with my son. :wacko: I don't want to gain more than 15 pounds - MAX!! But I'm not willing to sacrifice making sure this babe gets everything it needs, so I'm not sure how to go about keeping my weight in check seeing as I'm not puking this time around.... which of course is awesome!!!


----------



## MKHewson

Cridge said:


> Ms. Shortie - those are definitely positive!! I would call your RE and ask them if you can come in for a blood test. If you get in today or tomorrow, then you can go back in on Monday for a repeat to see how the levels are rising. Hoping it sticks!!!! :dance:
> 
> MK - I'm so glad you're feeling so well!! Hopefully you'll be feeling those flutters soon so you can feel pregnant again. :thumbup: I can't believe you've only gained 2 pounds - that amazing!! I've gained 2 pounds already and it's freaking me out!! I started this pregnancy at the weight I was when I was 8 months pregnant with my son. :wacko: I don't want to gain more than 15 pounds - MAX!! But I'm not willing to sacrifice making sure this babe gets everything it needs, so I'm not sure how to go about keeping my weight in check seeing as I'm not puking this time around.... which of course is awesome!!!

Yeh I have been trying to keep healthy snacks with me at all time, so I am less likely to be tempted to buy junk. I am so looking froward to feeling those flutters, I have never been this far in a pregnancy...so all of this is new.


----------



## nc1998

Ms. Shortie said:


> Closer view

That is definitely positive! And doesn't look too faint to me either. With both of my kids I tested before I was due for AF and it looked just like that. I would call your doctor for sure!:thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Ms Shorties....those are positive....no evap line there. I wouldn't wait to call re...what's the worse she could say.....that you should wait???? Or she might say come on in.....congrats....hoe many cycles of femara did you do ?

Well I started my femara last night. I have a dreadful cold so if I am having any s./e from the femara I cant tell as the cold is making me feel icky....


----------



## Chook

Congratulations mrs shortie!!! Xox


----------



## Chiles

Looks positive to me Ms. Shortie!!!!! Hope we get some good betas soon!!!!! FX


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Chiles said:


> Looks positive to me Ms. Shortie!!!!! Hope we get some good betas soon!!!!! FX

Thanks everyone! Thanks to your advices I did call the RE and she wants me to go in tomorrow for beta draw and then again on Sunday to make sure it's doubling. I will report back tomorrow :).

This was cycle #3 on Femara.


----------



## Charisse28

Ms. Shortie said:


> Closer view

They both look a shade darker to me! 

CONGRATS!!!:happydance: looks like a BFP


----------



## LolaM

ARG! I am on my 5th cycle of Femara and am about to O. MY poor husband had to give me S on demand, he is SO mistreated lol


----------



## Ms. Shortie

LolaM said:


> ARG! I am on my 5th cycle of Femara and am about to O. MY poor husband had to give me S on demand, he is SO mistreated lol

What a sacrifice! Good luck :sex: ! Hope he gets his groove on.


----------



## LolaM

Ms. Shortie said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> ARG! I am on my 5th cycle of Femara and am about to O. MY poor husband had to give me S on demand, he is SO mistreated lol
> 
> What a sacrifice! Good luck :sex: ! Hope he gets his groove on.Click to expand...

hmmm...interesting, I just thanked Ms Shortie, and a purple box popped up that said "thanks for your post, hack"


----------



## ttcbaby117

Msshortie- good luck with the betas...

Lola - oh I know poor dh....sex on demand...lol..sometimes I think our OH need a support group for being mistreated by their wives for one week out of the month. Lmao  

Afm- 2 days down of femara...I feel good. Which is a change from how I felt on clomid. Clomid gave me headaches, mood swings, which started almost immediately after taking the first pills.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

ttcbaby117 said:


> Msshortie- good luck with the betas...
> 
> Lola - oh I know poor dh....sex on demand...lol..sometimes I think our OH need a support group for being mistreated by their wives for one week out of the month. Lmao
> 
> Afm- 2 days down of femara...I feel good. Which is a change from how I felt on clomid. Clomid gave me headaches, mood swings, which started almost immediately after taking the first pills.

Hi all! So the beta was 65 which I hope is good for dpo 13. We'll recheck Sunday morning but likely won't find out the results until Monday.

I have heard that Femara has less side effects which is great! Are you going to going in for you u/s on day 13?


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> Msshortie- good luck with the betas...
> 
> Lola - oh I know poor dh....sex on demand...lol..sometimes I think our OH need a support group for being mistreated by their wives for one week out of the month. Lmao
> 
> Afm- 2 days down of femara...I feel good. Which is a change from how I felt on clomid. Clomid gave me headaches, mood swings, which started almost immediately after taking the first pills.

I got forgetful on clomid. Once, I sat behind a stalled car for who knows how long before other cars started going around us. I was just off in la la land, mindin my own bidness! Then, I would forget what I was saying mid-sentence. :dohh:


----------



## nc1998

LolaM said:


> ARG! I am on my 5th cycle of Femara and am about to O. MY poor husband had to give me S on demand, he is SO mistreated lol

LOL - good luck with the BD'ing!
:dust:


----------



## MKHewson

Ms. Shortie said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Msshortie- good luck with the betas...
> 
> Lola - oh I know poor dh....sex on demand...lol..sometimes I think our OH need a support group for being mistreated by their wives for one week out of the month. Lmao
> 
> Afm- 2 days down of femara...I feel good. Which is a change from how I felt on clomid. Clomid gave me headaches, mood swings, which started almost immediately after taking the first pills.
> 
> Hi all! So the beta was 65 which I hope is good for dpo 13. We'll recheck Sunday morning but likely won't find out the results until Monday.
> 
> I have heard that Femara has less side effects which is great! Are you going to going in for you u/s on day 13?Click to expand...

Good beta start I am looking froward to your retest. Congrats


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Today's beta was 130! Woohoo! Thanks to everyone for their support & best of luck to everyone!


----------



## MKHewson

Ms. Shortie said:


> Today's beta was 130! Woohoo! Thanks to everyone for their support & best of luck to everyone!

This is fantastic, I am so very happy for you and your partner. I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months.


----------



## LolaM

YAY Shortie! 
FF says I O'd on CD 12 but I THINK i O'd on CD 14, other than that, not much going on, finishing up my masters classes this week, graduation is officially May 19th but my classes are done April 27th. Hubs is taking me out to dinner and Ive been hinting at a present that I would like.


----------



## drsquid

ms shortie= yay


----------



## nc1998

Yay, Ms. Shortie! That is wonderful news! Congratuations. :)


----------



## Ms. Shortie

LolaM said:


> YAY Shortie!
> FF says I O'd on CD 12 but I THINK i O'd on CD 14, other than that, not much going on, finishing up my masters classes this week, graduation is officially May 19th but my classes are done April 27th. Hubs is taking me out to dinner and Ive been hinting at a present that I would like.

Congratulations! I hope you got what you have been hinting at :).


----------



## MKHewson

First midwife appointment today, 158HB, heheh she said she could hear how active the baby is, LOL and commented on the fun I will have once I can feel kicks LOL


----------



## siblingwishes

MKHewson said:


> First midwife appointment today, 158HB, heheh she said she could hear how active the baby is, LOL and commented on the fun I will have once I can feel kicks LOL

MK - YAY! How are you feeling?


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> First midwife appointment today, 158HB, heheh she said she could hear how active the baby is, LOL and commented on the fun I will have once I can feel kicks LOL
> 
> MK - YAY! How are you feeling?Click to expand...

I am feeling fantastic right now, i have been challenged with headaches but there bearable. How have you been feeling?


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Good Monday ladies! It's been 1-2 weeks since I've been on last! ...been super busy, especially with the Easter holiday traveling and all...

First off, congrats on the BFP(s) !!! I skimmed over all of the posts I missed, so hard to keep up! LoL. Hope everyone is doing good otherwise though!

Just a quick update on me..

3rd Medicated cycle on Femera...BFN :( damn it.
I'm now on CD10, waiting to HOPEFULLY ovulate. After this last cycle failed, my RE decided that he wanted me to take this month off of the femera. He said that usually after 3 failed medicated cycles, he likes to have the patient come in and re-evaluate everything...so this month is a natural cycle...which makes me nervous.... *BITING NAILS* I go in to see him tomorrow at 11am to discuss the next course of action. 
I will still start my OPK's tomorrow (CD11) and hopefully get a + by CD15. I'll be curious to know if my body will ovulate on it's own this month...but I can't help but feel like this is a wasted month :( BLAH.

Anyway, so that's my story. :p Take care ladies!


----------



## siblingwishes

MKHewson said:


> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> First midwife appointment today, 158HB, heheh she said she could hear how active the baby is, LOL and commented on the fun I will have once I can feel kicks LOL
> 
> MK - YAY! How are you feeling?Click to expand...
> 
> I am feeling fantastic right now, i have been challenged with headaches but there bearable. How have you been feeling?Click to expand...

Not too bad. I have had headaches too, with the odd full blown migraine thrown in for fun! Had one on Saturday night! Uggh. Still have the morning sickness, but I usually just throw up every morning when I brush my teeth. That's even though I take diclectin to help with nausea...but other than that I am great! My energy levels seem to be coming around.


----------



## Cridge

Ms.Shortie - congrats!!! My hcg was 60something on 12dpo, so yours looks good and is doubling nicely!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Shortie - yipee....that is awesome numbers! HUGE HUGE CONGRATS!!!

Lola - yeah Clomid was horrible for me too. I am happy not to have had those same s/e with the femara.

Iwantmyturn - I can understand your stress on the non-medicated cycle. fxed for you!

AFM - well I took my 5th day of pills last night...so happy that is over....not sure why taking pills stresses me so. Anyway, I go in on Friday, cd12 to have my u/s done to find out about how my follicles look....does anyone know what good sizes are for me to have....also what sizes would I need to do my trigger?????? Any info would be great!!!!!!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

ttcbaby117 said:


> Shortie - yipee....that is awesome numbers! HUGE HUGE CONGRATS!!!
> 
> Lola - yeah Clomid was horrible for me too. I am happy not to have had those same s/e with the femara.
> 
> Iwantmyturn - I can understand your stress on the non-medicated cycle. fxed for you!
> 
> AFM - well I took my 5th day of pills last night...so happy that is over....not sure why taking pills stresses me so. Anyway, I go in on Friday, cd12 to have my u/s done to find out about how my follicles look....does anyone know what good sizes are for me to have....also what sizes would I need to do my trigger?????? Any info would be great!!!!!!

Exciting! I was told 1.5cm or bigger and a lining of 6 mm. Good luck! 

Fx for iwantmyturn! Did you ovulate on your own b4 femara?


----------



## Chook

Congratulations ms shortie!!!
I want my turn- we concieved the month we had a break from Clomid and fermara! 
Quick update on me, I'm bruised from the clexane injections in my belly during this two week wait. They hurt so much but well worth it if it works! Af is due tomorrow and I got a bfn this morning. Bring on the next cycle. 
Good luck to everyone xox


----------



## LolaM

ok...so my temps have started dropping already and i didnt even crack the 98s...cant be a good thing!


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies just checking in on you all...I am still lurking around this thread....I miss you all dearly!!!!

Hope all the pregnancies is going great, and hopefully we will have a few more soon!!!!!! Good Luck ladies!!!

@Mk are you going to find out the sex of the baby???

@lola I see you are still in here strong!!!! Hope you get your :bfp: soon!!!!
@chook , glad to see you back!!!! and pumped up!!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Mrsshortie...well we will see what size my follies are on Friday. I start my opks tomorrow just in case!


----------



## MKHewson

Chiles said:


> Hey ladies just checking in on you all...I am still lurking around this thread....I miss you all dearly!!!!
> 
> Hope all the pregnancies is going great, and hopefully we will have a few more soon!!!!!! Good Luck ladies!!!
> 
> @Mk are you going to find out the sex of the baby???
> 
> @lola I see you are still in here strong!!!! Hope you get your :bfp: soon!!!!
> @chook , glad to see you back!!!! and pumped up!!!!!

Yes, actually I am booked May 5th to find out, I am so excited lol. I don't mind either way, but it will be nice to say he or she LOL.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Chook said:


> Congratulations ms shortie!!!
> I want my turn- we concieved the month we had a break from Clomid and fermara!
> Quick update on me, I'm bruised from the clexane injections in my belly during this two week wait. They hurt so much but well worth it if it works! Af is due tomorrow and I got a bfn this morning. Bring on the next cycle.
> Good luck to everyone xox

Chook - Oh I hope I get lucky like that :) Maybe the Metformin has been helping enough to make me ovulate! ....I hate the unknown. LoL.
I started my OPK's today, so I guess we'll see what happens! Wondering on if I could get a false positive OPK though, as I have PCOS, and won't be on the letrozole..? hmm..


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hi ladies. Just a quick upadate after my appt this morning..

So, he said IUI is next. I figured that. We won't be able to do IUI next cycle though, because my husband and I will be on our 7 year anniversary trip during the time of ovulation. (maybe baby will happen then :) ) I did ask him if I could at least have letrozole for the trip though, and he said "yeah, no problem". 

Now, what I wasn't expecting today...he said that since I've responded to the meds so well these past 3 cycles, timed intercourse well, and all that jazz..that maybe this could be "unexplained" infertility....WHAT? I mean, I get it to an extent..but WHAT? LoL.
He said that with PCOS, the most common fertility problem that comes with that is the annovulation, and that since i have been and haven't gotten results yet, that IUI is next best step...agressively..and hey! I'm fine with that! I want this to happen! NOW. :p 

So, longer story short, (and I could've done this in the beginning..LOL..hey, it feels good to tell someone who GETS IT! :) )

..This month is a natural cycle. I'm on CD11 and started my OPK's today.
(Negative @ 345pm) Next month will be Letrozole only, and IUI + meds cycle after (if next one doesn't work..fingers crossed!!) Geesh! I'm really going to make myself keep busy, or I'll be obsessed...fml. I've been struggling with this problem lately..blah!)

Any thoughts about my RE appt findings? LoL


----------



## Chook

How are you going chiles?
How exciting mk!!! I'm guessing a girl :)
Temp still up so it looks like Af won't be showing her ugly face today!


----------



## Chook

We wrote the cycle off iwantmyturn! No temping, Ov tests etc and I think it happened because we were both so relaxed. Good luck xox


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> How are you going chiles?
> How exciting mk!!! I'm guessing a girl :)
> Temp still up so it looks like Af won't be showing her ugly face today!

I kinda like the idea of a little girl....but I certainly wont complain about a little boy either


----------



## drsquid

i want a girl but if i ever get this bfp i plan on not finding out (which may be easier said than done as i am a radiologist and read us)


----------



## nc1998

@chiles - have you started your injectables yet? how's it going?

@iwantmyturn - sounds like you and the re have a plan! that's great! good luck for the next couple of cycles... the anniversary trip would be such perfect timing. :)

@lola - hope those temps stay up! 

@ttcbaby - good luck - hope you see some growing follicles at your u/s!

AFM - called my nurse today since CD34 brought no AF, and at first they wanted to just do provera + 2.5 mg femara again, but I told them I didn't think I O'd... so she said I should do 5mg. Here's hoping that's enough! We're off to the beach (great timing for AF and femara, right?!) and I hope when I get back and have my u/s it will show some follicles that perhaps are growing more quickly than last time. I still want to ask the dr. about why I didn't O, since the nurse acted like once the follicle reached that size O was a given.

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Chiles

nc1998 said:


> @chiles - have you started your injectables yet? how's it going?
> 
> @iwantmyturn - sounds like you and the re have a plan! that's great! good luck for the next couple of cycles... the anniversary trip would be such perfect timing. :)
> 
> @lola - hope those temps stay up!
> 
> @ttcbaby - good luck - hope you see some growing follicles at your u/s!
> 
> AFM - called my nurse today since CD34 brought no AF, and at first they wanted to just do provera + 2.5 mg femara again, but I told them I didn't think I O'd... so she said I should do 5mg. Here's hoping that's enough! We're off to the beach (great timing for AF and femara, right?!) and I hope when I get back and have my u/s it will show some follicles that perhaps are growing more quickly than last time. I still want to ask the dr. about why I didn't O, since the nurse acted like once the follicle reached that size O was a given.
> 
> Good luck everyone!

Have I???? Yes!!!! I am on cd 11. I go in for another appointment tomorrow!!!!

Goodluck with your next cycle!!! And enjoy the beach!!!! Af may not show her head while you are away since you will be starting the provera ya know. :dust:


----------



## Ms. Shortie

drsquid said:


> i want a girl but if i ever get this bfp i plan on not finding out (which may be easier said than done as i am a radiologist and read us)

That's great! Do you scan your own follies?


----------



## Ms. Shortie

@ttcbaby - good luck - hope you see some growing follicles at your u/s!

AFM - called my nurse today since CD34 brought no AF, and at first they wanted to just do provera + 2.5 mg femara again, but I told them I didn't think I O'd... so she said I should do 5mg. Here's hoping that's enough! We're off to the beach (great timing for AF and femara, right?!) and I hope when I get back and have my u/s it will show some follicles that perhaps are growing more quickly than last time. I still want to ask the dr. about why I didn't O, since the nurse acted like once the follicle reached that size O was a given.

Good luck everyone![/QUOTE]

Did you hpt just to make sure? Have fun at the beach!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

LolaM said:


> ok...so my temps have started dropping already and i didnt even crack the 98s...cant be a good thing!

Implantation?


----------



## MKHewson

drsquid said:


> i want a girl but if i ever get this bfp i plan on not finding out (which may be easier said than done as i am a radiologist and read us)

So you woul d have the inside track, I want to know because my friend have already invited or wel plan to invited about 60, people to my shower I dont want all lemon, beige and mint lol


----------



## drsquid

heh. i like goofy stuff. id be happy to dress the kid in all monster, or monkey or whatever stuff. i dont scan my self cause im not that good at it (i can read em but it ihas been years since ive scanned). get my tech friends to do it. 

holding out til 14dpiui.. tomorrow am. scared now though cause ive gotten my hopes up


----------



## nc1998

drsquid said:


> heh. i like goofy stuff. id be happy to dress the kid in all monster, or monkey or whatever stuff. i dont scan my self cause im not that good at it (i can read em but it ihas been years since ive scanned). get my tech friends to do it.
> 
> holding out til 14dpiui.. tomorrow am. scared now though cause ive gotten my hopes up

Good luck! Hope it's good news for you tomorrow!:flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

IwantMyturn - wow, I like your plan...It is so nice to have a plan ;)

Squid - fxed you get that bfp tomorrow!!!

nc - I would def ask the dr about not oving. Maybe all you need is a stronger dose. Lets hope!

Afm - well I started my opks today...of course its negative but that is ok. I dont expect to see a positive till next week sometime....OR after I do the HCG shot. We will see! I would love a girl and a boy....at the same time or seperate....I am not picky! One of each though, would be lovely but at the end of the day, I take them healthy!


----------



## nc1998

Ms. Shortie said:


> @ttcbaby - good luck - hope you see some growing follicles at your u/s!
> 
> AFM - called my nurse today since CD34 brought no AF, and at first they wanted to just do provera + 2.5 mg femara again, but I told them I didn't think I O'd... so she said I should do 5mg. Here's hoping that's enough! We're off to the beach (great timing for AF and femara, right?!) and I hope when I get back and have my u/s it will show some follicles that perhaps are growing more quickly than last time. I still want to ask the dr. about why I didn't O, since the nurse acted like once the follicle reached that size O was a given.
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> Did you hpt just to make sure? Have fun at the beach!

Yes, it was a bfn, but at least I was expecting it and didn't have my hopes up at all. Thanks!


----------



## LolaM

Ms. Shortie said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> ok...so my temps have started dropping already and i didnt even crack the 98s...cant be a good thing!
> 
> Implantation?Click to expand...


I dont think so. Im sick as hell, ive got a dry cough, and a sinus headache but i did crack 98 today. Im getting worried. Im usualy around 98.5 this time in my cycle, my temps seem to get lower and lower...do i NEED to be concerned? They havent dropped below 97 though nor have they gone over 98.9 :shrug: I just feel like crap in general and I have so much stress, im not sure if its the cold, the stress of work and finishing my masters or if its PMS or a combination of the 3! I tell you what, I could nap right about now!


----------



## Cridge

Lola - I had a dip at 6dpo on my bfp cycle. I had NEVER had a dip like that before. I didn't think much of it at the time, and still don't really. I think I started implanting at 7dpo...had some freaky weird symptoms suddenly that evening. Like all of a sudden my grease glands were going bonkers! And my boobs were super blue (veins) - more than they've been even up to now. My hcg 9dpo was 3 in the am, so I know it wasn't from the hcg, but I pretty much knew the evening of 7dpo that I was pregnant.

Anyway - point being.... the dip might be a good thing. :)


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Lola - I had a dip at 6dpo on my bfp cycle. I had NEVER had a dip like that before. I didn't think much of it at the time, and still don't really. I think I started implanting at 7dpo...had some freaky weird symptoms suddenly that evening. Like all of a sudden my grease glands were going bonkers! And my boobs were super blue (veins) - more than they've been even up to now. My hcg 9dpo was 3 in the am, so I know it wasn't from the hcg, but I pretty much knew the evening of 7dpo that I was pregnant.
> 
> Anyway - point being.... the dip might be a good thing. :)

From your lips to Gods ears. I feel pretty bitchy though, if i do say so myself! I guess we can only wait and see, right?


----------



## Chook

ok so AF is now two days late but im thinking its because im using progesterone this cycle so its delaying the witch! I tested yesterday and today and my partner and i thought we could see the faintest line on both tests but after studying them over and over i have a feeling they are just nasty evaps...Has anyone any expierence using progesterone? not sure if i should stop using it or if AF will just show in her own time....fertility friend has me at 12dpo and im on cycle day 30. AF usually shows her ugly face on day 28


----------



## Chook

b


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Chook said:


> ok so AF is now two days late but im thinking its because im using progesterone this cycle so its delaying the witch! I tested yesterday and today and my partner and i thought we could see the faintest line on both tests but after studying them over and over i have a feeling they are just nasty evaps...Has anyone any expierence using progesterone? not sure if i should stop using it or if AF will just show in her own time....fertility friend has me at 12dpo and im on cycle day 30. AF usually shows her ugly face on day 28

Sorry no experience with progesterone but post a pic & we'll squint with you.


----------



## nc1998

Chook said:


> ok so AF is now two days late but im thinking its because im using progesterone this cycle so its delaying the witch! I tested yesterday and today and my partner and i thought we could see the faintest line on both tests but after studying them over and over i have a feeling they are just nasty evaps...Has anyone any expierence using progesterone? not sure if i should stop using it or if AF will just show in her own time....fertility friend has me at 12dpo and im on cycle day 30. AF usually shows her ugly face on day 28

No experience with progesterone, but it does seem like it could increase your luteal phase. When did you see the lines? Within the testing time frame, soon after, or way later? Good luck! Fx'd for you!


----------



## LolaM

ugh...now im at my usual 98.5's! This headcold is really messing with my temps this cycle. Im going to go see whats for breakfast-Im starving! Have a good day, everyone!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Morning Ladies - 

Sorry Chook, I have never used progesterone but I have heard from others that is does delay af. Lets see a pic of your evaps...would love to squint and bit and see if we can help.

Lola - sounds like you are pretty stressed....I am thinking a combo of the three and add in the stress of the temping as well. Im glad it went back up but remember a cold can def. change your normal temps. Lets hope for that bfp soon!

AFM - well I got a smiley face this morning on my opk...cd 11...that is the earliest I have ever gotten a positive, I guess this femara works. I hope it isnt a false positive because of the femara...is that possible???/ Lastly, I have a call in to my RE as I am not sure if she still wants me to do my ovidrel shot or have an ultrasound tomorrow.....I will see what she has to say!


----------



## MKHewson

ttcbaby117 said:


> Morning Ladies -
> 
> Sorry Chook, I have never used progesterone but I have heard from others that is does delay af. Lets see a pic of your evaps...would love to squint and bit and see if we can help.
> 
> Lola - sounds like you are pretty stressed....I am thinking a combo of the three and add in the stress of the temping as well. Im glad it went back up but remember a cold can def. change your normal temps. Lets hope for that bfp soon!
> 
> AFM - well I got a smiley face this morning on my opk...cd 11...that is the earliest I have ever gotten a positive, I guess this femara works. I hope it isnt a false positive because of the femara...is that possible???/ Lastly, I have a call in to my RE as I am not sure if she still wants me to do my ovidrel shot or have an ultrasound tomorrow.....I will see what she has to say!

False would only come from you having a already high LH. Or well that is my Dr told me.


----------



## Cridge

chook - we want to see those tests!! FX'd!! I would take NPC (natural progesterone cream) to bring on af, and I would start to bleed while taking it. However, I only ever took it when I didn't ovulate - I have no experience taking it after ovulating (except that I'm on it now :wacko:). Although, I've heard that women that are destined to miscarry still start to bleed even while taking it, so I would think that goes to show that it won't STOP af from coming, although it might delay it.

Hopefully you have your bfp though!!!

ttcbaby - The femara won't affect the opk's. If you got a smiley face, I think it's a true surge! Get busy girl!! GL!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ladies...I just spoke to the nurse and she is saying that it is a bit early for a positive and to test tomorrow to see if I get another smiley face. If I do then that means this one is not valid. Has anyone ever gotten a +opk this early? I am trying not to spend the 350 for another ultrasound tomorrow to find out what is going on but it doesnt look like I am going to be able to. 

Luckily me and DH did dtd last night and we will do it tonight and the next until I start feeling ov symptoms. Poor thing...He is going to be a tired DH for the next few days ;)


----------



## Cridge

ttcbaby - I sometimes got a + for 4 days in a row (or other times, no + at all), so I don't think it's too early. I've seen a lot of ladies ovulate way earlier on meds, and if you ovulate 1-3 days after your +, then CD11 isn't too early at all (that's where you are, right?).


----------



## pcosmomof1

Hi Ladies
Im new here but iv noticed that some of you are taking femara on days 5-9 my dr has me on days 3-12 so 10 days total at 2.5mg ....does anyone have any thoughts on this its seems like alot longer than anything iv seen on here and other sites so far. Iv had spotting/full flow for 12 days now im usually a 7 day kinda gal. I have 3 more days on meds but my fertility monitor shows I should have ovulated yesterday....Do most of you ovulate while still on meds or after I havent taken fertility meds in 4 yrs and I was on Clomid when I had my first child. Thanks for yalls thoughts.


----------



## Chook

ok so AF still hasnt arrived but im positive im looking at evaps! They havent got darker just had the same line for three days now...Planning on stopping the progesterone tonight. Sorry for late reply im on australian time so i was sleeping while you guys were on here chatting!!!
 



Attached Files:







012.jpg
File size: 31.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Chook

This is the name of my post in pregnancy tests
BFP or BFevap? looking for tweakers. new pic page 2
it has the tests from the last two mornings as well xox


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Cridge....I have never had more than one day of positive....what I must say though after looking at other positives in the gallery is that my second line is not as dark as the first line. In fact it is half as dark (does that make sense ;)) Anway, I will test again tomorrow and see what I get.

Pcosmom - welcome, I have seen one other person taking femara for 10 days. It was a couple of weeks ago when I was googling femara like crazy.....If memory serves the dr wanted her to take the extra days to bump of the chance of ovulation. I am not sure about your other questions though. I do think those are valid questions and maybe you should call your RE about them. Good luck hun.

Crook - are you getting multiple evap lines from different tests? If so, I wouldnt think there is a high probability that ALL of them are evap lines.


----------



## Chook

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks Cridge....I have never had more than one day of positive....what I must say though after looking at other positives in the gallery is that my second line is not as dark as the first line. In fact it is half as dark (does that make sense ;)) Anway, I will test again tomorrow and see what I get.
> 
> Pcosmom - welcome, I have seen one other person taking femara for 10 days. It was a couple of weeks ago when I was googling femara like crazy.....If memory serves the dr wanted her to take the extra days to bump of the chance of ovulation. I am not sure about your other questions though. I do think those are valid questions and maybe you should call your RE about them. Good luck hun.
> 
> Crook - are you getting multiple evap lines from different tests? If so, I wouldnt think there is a high probability that ALL of them are evap lines.

They are all FRER's...After three days you would think they would get darker. I havent had evaps like this before on frers but always a first for everything. Im so confused!!! I dont want to stop the progesterone if there is a chance im pregnant but i dont want to delay AF anymore if im not!!! Im now three days late and want to pull my hair out with frustration....arhhh


----------



## pcosmomof1

Thanks TTCBABY we have an apt tomorrow for DH and I have a follow up on Monday not sure for what something else I will be asking tomorrow. I now remember it wasnt just the stress of wanting a baby last time it was all the information and keeping up with everything that can stress you out.


----------



## Chook

welcome pcosmomof1!!! I dont have answers to your question but good luck...


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks ladies...I just spoke to the nurse and she is saying that it is a bit early for a positive and to test tomorrow to see if I get another smiley face. If I do then that means this one is not valid. Has anyone ever gotten a +opk this early? I am trying not to spend the 350 for another ultrasound tomorrow to find out what is going on but it doesnt look like I am going to be able to.
> 
> Luckily me and DH did dtd last night and we will do it tonight and the next until I start feeling ov symptoms. Poor thing...He is going to be a tired DH for the next few days ;)

I got a + on CD 11 once, and ive also gotten a + 2 days in a row, so im not sure how getting a + 2 days in a row makes the first one invalid...

and..LADIES!!! I got the graduation present I had been hinting about--hubs gave it to me early, he cant resist, he always gives me pressies early! :flower:


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> welcome pcosmomof1!!! I dont have answers to your question but good luck...

can you call your dr and ask for a blood test?


----------



## Chook

It's Friday here so I won't get results to after the weekend anyway. Might just keep taking the progesterone and doing injections each day and see what happens! In my heart of hearts I know I'm not pregnant but would never forgive myself if I risked it and stopped treatment and lost another one. Not having a good day!


----------



## nc1998

Chook said:


> It's Friday here so I won't get results to after the weekend anyway. Might just keep taking the progesterone and doing injections each day and see what happens! In my heart of hearts I know I'm not pregnant but would never forgive myself if I risked it and stopped treatment and lost another one. Not having a good day!

I think you're right... I wouldn't stop the progesterone until you are sure, just in case. Good luck! Hope your day gets better.:flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Chook- I agree blood test is need and maybe just stay on the program until you know for sure.

Lola- that's awesome you got a gift from dh....really cute he can't keep it from you also  

Well I did another opk tonight and it is negative....but I was drinking water within the last 4 hours so I will check again tomorrow.

Its 10 pm here......good night guys.


----------



## nc1998

pcosmomof1 said:


> Hi Ladies
> Im new here but iv noticed that some of you are taking femara on days 5-9 my dr has me on days 3-12 so 10 days total at 2.5mg ....does anyone have any thoughts on this its seems like alot longer than anything iv seen on here and other sites so far. Iv had spotting/full flow for 12 days now im usually a 7 day kinda gal. I have 3 more days on meds but my fertility monitor shows I should have ovulated yesterday....Do most of you ovulate while still on meds or after I havent taken fertility meds in 4 yrs and I was on Clomid when I had my first child. Thanks for yalls thoughts.

I did have spotting the whole time I was on the femara (cd4-8 for me) which I never have without medication. The nurse told me it was no problem to spot. I have read that with pcos opk's may not be accurate... are you temping or going to have an ultrasound to check the progress? Good luck! I bet you will get it all figured out soon!:flower:


----------



## Chook

Thanks ladies! Waiting for my doctor to call me back now. Really glad I can vent on here and get it all out of my system. Thanks again xox


----------



## pcosmomof1

Im not temping but in currently using the OvaCure Monitor and have an apt Monday I think to confirm O. But im not sure asking tomorrow while at DH visit. 

Do you find that you O after finishing meds or while on them? Just wondering I kinda figured that since he put me on such a long med cycle that if I O it will be while still taking meds.


----------



## Cridge

pcosmomof1 - femara lowers your estrogen so that when you go off of it, your body says "hmmm... I need to make more estrogen", and then you start to pump it out, which helps your follies grow (you also need fsh to get those follies started, which chances are you're producing). So I would think it's highly unlikely that you'd ovulate before stopping meds, but I'm sure it's possible. GL!


----------



## nc1998

pcosmomof1 said:


> Im not temping but in currently using the OvaCure Monitor and have an apt Monday I think to confirm O. But im not sure asking tomorrow while at DH visit.
> 
> Do you find that you O after finishing meds or while on them? Just wondering I kinda figured that since he put me on such a long med cycle that if I O it will be while still taking meds.

I could be wrong, so please correct me ladies if this isn't right... 

Femara works be reducing the amount of estrogen in your body. When your estrogen is really low, your pituitary gland produces follicle stimulating hormone. The fsh causes your follicles to grow. As the follicle grows it produces estrogen on it's own. In a natural cycle this signals your pituitary to stop producing as much fsh, and when the estrogen gets high enough (from the mature follicle), it causes the pituitary to release lh, which causes ovulation to occur. So I would think that it would be difficult to ovulate while on femara, since it is reducing the estrogen in your body, and that estrogen is necessary to trigger the LH surge. I am new to all of this though, so definitely ask your doctor about it! :flower:

Do you ovulate regularly on your own? I have read that some people O later on medicated cycles. And I'm not really a good person to ask about past success, I've only had one femara cycle and I didn't ovulate at all. Hoping for better luck next time. :)


----------



## Cridge

nc1998 said:


> I could be wrong, so please correct me ladies if this isn't right...
> 
> Femara works be reducing the amount of estrogen in your body. When your estrogen is really low, your pituitary gland produces follicle stimulating hormone. The fsh causes your follicles to grow. As the follicle grows it produces estrogen on it's own. In a natural cycle this signals your pituitary to stop producing as much fsh, and when the estrogen gets high enough (from the mature follicle), it causes the pituitary to release lh, which causes ovulation to occur. So I would think that it would be difficult to ovulate while on femara, since it is reducing the estrogen in your body, and that estrogen is necessary to trigger the LH surge. I am new to all of this though, so definitely ask your doctor about it! :flower:

Exactly! Perfectly said! :thumbup:


----------



## Ms. Shortie

@ttcbaby. I think it's possible to O that early. My RE told me that Femara may help bring O on earlier and I went from day 18 to day 14. So if you use to be day 14 then maybe you'll move up. Also the +OPK is 24-36 hours before you O so technically you won't O until day 12 or 13. Anyway without Femara on my own with PCOS I did get false positive OPK but I think if the Femara is working then it's suppressing your estrogen etcs as Cridge said so I don't think you should have false LH surges. 

@Chook. I 3rd the blood work and keeping up the routine until you do. FX that the line gets darker! I wasn't sure I saw something on the one you posted here... but cameras are notoriously bad.

@pcosmom. I too am not sure about taking Femara for so long either. Did they tell you when you should start checking your OPK? Maybe if they told you to while you're still taking the pill that would suggest that they think you could O while on it. They told me to take it day 3-7 and start checking day 10. 

@ Lola! Congrats on the gift! My DH is terrible at taking hints. I've given up. ;)


----------



## Chook

Just spoke to the doctor and he wants me to carry on using the clexane injections and progesterone. If AF doesn't show over the weekend then I will go for blood test and get results Tuesday. I'm not sure I can see it in the pic I posted on here either but I can in real life lol. Feeling much better now! Hate not knowing what the right thing to do is.


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> Thanks ladies! Waiting for my doctor to call me back now. Really glad I can vent on here and get it all out of my system. Thanks again xox

it really is a wonderful thing, this room takes all my ups and downs and all my mood swings, where else can ya get that kinda support?:hugs:


----------



## LolaM

Ms. Shortie;[email protected] Lola! Congrats on the gift! My DH is terrible at taking hints. I've given up. ;)[/QUOTE said:

> yeahh...my hubs isnt like other hubs, thats for sure. And usualy when i point out someting I like, i get something different, equally nice, but not what I pointed out, this time, I got exactly what I wanted. I dont know if he was already going to get me something or if I put the idea in his head! :happydance: Although he did laugh himself to tears when i put the necklace on. Apparently, I reminded him of those old school marms with the pulled back hair, long necklace and glasses--he can be so charming sometimes lol :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey Ladies......

Crook - so awesome that you have a plan and great that the dr got back to you!

Lola - that is so wonderful how in love you are! 

AFM - ok ladies....I have one juicy follie measuring at 22.86 mm (all the rest measure under 11mm)....I am not sure if that is big enough to ovulate, what do you think? I am awaiting to hear from the dr to see if I need to still take my trigger. I guess my opk was right. Problem is I still havent oved yet. My lining was at 8.30...is that good? Sorry I am so new to this.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hey Ladies......
> 
> Crook - so awesome that you have a plan and great that the dr got back to you!
> 
> Lola - that is so wonderful how in love you are!
> 
> AFM - ok ladies....I have one juicy follie measuring at 22.86 mm (all the rest measure under 11mm)....I am not sure if that is big enough to ovulate, what do you think? I am awaiting to hear from the dr to see if I need to still take my trigger. I guess my opk was right. Problem is I still havent oved yet. My lining was at 8.30...is that good? Sorry I am so new to this.

Both the follie size and lining sound good to me! I hope you get the go ahead! I've only ever had 1 follie grow on femara so it just takes 1!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Mrs shortie. I took my trigger last night and we tried to BD but dh has a stomach bug so it didn't work....we did try again this morning and were successful. I hope I didn't miss my window. I'm a bit stressed about it, but what can you do.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks Mrs shortie. I took my trigger last night and we tried to BD but dh has a stomach bug so it didn't work....we did try again this morning and were successful. I hope I didn't miss my window. I'm a bit stressed about it, but what can you do.

FX for you!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hi ladies. 

Welcome PCOSmom. I have randomly stopped getting my notifications for this thread, AGAIN. Hmm... LoL.

Anway, just kind of confused with this cycle right now. I guess that happens on a "natrual cycle". LoL. I'm currently CD15. I started OPK's on CD11. Now, I changed up my OPK's, (ususally use CBE, but they were out, so got First Response) ...I don't know how to read them, that's just that. LoL. Partly because I only read the directions once and then pitched them. oops. So, what's weird is that I got what I think was a positive on CD12 & 13, my temp was at 97.18 on CD12 & 13, CD14 was 97.2 and to it was 97.45...and also today I've had 2 negative OPK's...HMMMM...did I ovulate? I just don't know! FF says not yet, and has my day as tomorrow...guess I'll see. Well, actually I'll never know, because I'm not even getting my P4 done. 

Hope all you ladies have a good weekend!


----------



## Chook

Af has just arrived 5 days late! My partner seen how happy I was when I come out of the bathroom and thought I had got a bfp lol!!! Never been so thrilled to see the witch arrive. 
Good luck to you ladies! Thanks for the advice and support. Of course I needed a blood test but for some dumb reason I was to freaked out to even think of that! Crazy hey lol


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Chook said:


> Af has just arrived 5 days late! My partner seen how happy I was when I come out of the bathroom and thought I had got a bfp lol!!! Never been so thrilled to see the witch arrive.
> Good luck to you ladies! Thanks for the advice and support. Of course I needed a blood test but for some dumb reason I was to freaked out to even think of that! Crazy hey lol

Congratulations on AF so that you can start your new cycle. :winkwink:


----------



## angels2012

Hi Ladies -

Sorry I haven't been active in the group. Since my first IUI on Apr 6th I've been trying really hard not to think about getting pregnant and just relax.... Well, BFN Friday and AF yesterday... I've known for days though due to PMS! :-/

I called the RE Friday and they said I should have had an appt with the doctor for a consult since I have been on three cycles of femara already. Since they made the mistake and didn't tell me about meeting with the doctor, she is now fully booked. So I got my prescription for femara today and will start it tomorrow. Not sure when I get to see the doctor to discuss. The nurse said it's too late to really do anything "extra". However, she did say that they will start to monitor me more closely, like blood test on CD 21 and more doctor appts....


----------



## angels2012

Chook said:


> Af has just arrived 5 days late! My partner seen how happy I was when I come out of the bathroom and thought I had got a bfp lol!!! Never been so thrilled to see the witch arrive.
> Good luck to you ladies! Thanks for the advice and support. Of course I needed a blood test but for some dumb reason I was to freaked out to even think of that! Crazy hey lol

Hi Chook -

Sorry for the late reply. I have been using the progesterone cream, but when I have a BFN and I get off of it per the doctor's instructions I have my period in exactly two days. This past cycle I just knew I wasn't preggo so I got off of it a day early because based on my previous cycles on Femara, I know when the doctors will trigger my ovulation. AF came in exactly 2 days and so I hope I timed it right so that I can have the IUI done the day before Hubby's triathlon! :) BTW - I don't have low progesterone the last time I got a blood test, but the doctor just has me on it just in case.

Not sure if that helps for future reference. :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

IWantMyTurn - Hmmmm, I guess the only thing we can do is wait to see if you temps stay up. 97.45 is usually the beginning of a post O temp for me...

CHook - Congrats on finally putting an end to this watching and waiting. At least you know now and you can move on to the next cycle.

Angel - sorry for the bfn, I hope this cycle works out better for you. Were they not monitoring you on the last 3 cycles?

AFM - I dont know what is going on. DH has been ill so bding has been a challenge.....I got a +OPK on Thursday of last week, cd 11....trigger on Friday night, cd12....and STILL NOTHING. Can you believe it I have not ovulated yet. What the hell is going on? Is this normal? I did feel kinda crampy last night but I took my temp this morning and it is still showing pre Ov temps....I usually ovulate on my own and now it seems either the femara or the ovidrel has done something. Can anyone offer any advice?


----------



## Chook

Hi ladies, some bad new for me my beta came back at 6. I was pregnant but it didn't implant properly. The clexane and progesterone didn't work and I'm devastated. This is my fourth loss. Looks like I'm never going to be a mum.


----------



## Cridge

:hug: Chook! I know if seems like you'll never win at this point, but I truly believe that as long as you continue to work towards your goal, eventually, you WILL achieve. Hopefully you'll get your own miracle baby, but if not, there's always adoption. Hopefully this loss has nothing to do with the prog and clexane - hopefully it was just a matter of genetics, or something like that that's beyond your control.

Are you going to keep moving forward? Do you have a plan for this cycle? :hugs: I almost wish you hadn't gotten the beta results since you were in such a positive state of mind before!


----------



## beaniekins

Chook - I'm so sorry to hear that. I know it is devastating. :hugs: 

A similar thing happened to me last summer where I had tests that never got beyond faint and then when I finally did blood tests the levels were very low. I agree with Cridge that it could have been something else like a chromasonal problem. My doctor seemed to think this is what happened to me and said it is very, very common in early pregnancy. I did do a lot of follow up testing since I have had two losses but nothing else came up. I have an almost 3 year old daughter so I know that it is possible for me to have a successful pregnancy even though I have been trying for a while without luck. Since you know now you have an issue and were taking drugs for it I really think this loss was due to something else that hopefully was random. Don't give up hope!!!!!


----------



## pcosmomof1

Went to my RE today for blood work and Ultrasound no mature follies : ( after 10 days of femara was told to return on Friday to do another Ultrasound and if any have matured he will do an hCG trigger shot but said not to get my hope up due to my largest was 10mm (i think this is correct 10 something) said more than likely we would have to call this cycle a wash. He did put me on meds for my thyroid today. DH SA came back prefect so thats a positive. Is it normal not to have any mature follies on your first cycle of femara?


----------



## Cridge

pcosmomof1 - I didn't respond to my first 3 cycles on femara (2.5mg, 5mg, and 7.5mg - for 5 days). I responded perfectly to my first 10mg cycle (again, 5 days), but I didn't respond to my second 10mg cycle until I added 12.5mg in 2 more days later on in the cycle. It sucks when you don't respond and it's a wasted cycle. :nope: Sorry you have to go through that!


----------



## Chook

Thank you cringe and beaniekins! That is why I'm so grateful for this site. It never even crossed my mind that it could be a different reason for our loss this time. I felt like the treatment didn't work so it's over and that was our last chance. Thank you for giving me some hope to hold on to. We won't use femara this time asy cycle is going to be all messed up but we will continue with the injections and progesterone. Not sure if this will help anyone but this was our first cycle trying acupuncture as well...I believe it helped us fall so quick again. It took us 19 months to get our first bfp so at least we have the getting pregnant issue sorted out. One step and one day at a time! Thanks again girls...


----------



## Cridge

Yay Chook! :hugs: I'm glad you're feeling a little better about things. I know this has to be devastating! But I do feel like you'll get your forever baby soon!


----------



## pcosmomof1

Thank you that gives me hope ! When I had DD I took clomid thru Obgyn and he didnt do any of the testing my RE is doing so I know know how blessed and lucky I was to have her on just 3 cycles of clomid being 23 might have helped not sure. I will pray that come Friday that I show improvement and can O. I would just like to see forward progress even if it doesnt result in BFP right off. My thoughts and prayers are with each and every one of you. Atleast here someone can relate to what this process is like everyone in my life doesnt get it.


----------



## pcosmomof1

Chook
Im sorry for your loss but like you said you are closer now then your were and it will happen . Im happy to read that your doing acupuncture ...I to have looked into its fertility benefits and have my first visit next week. Best of luck on your next cycle.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Chook so sorry hun. Really, I wish it wasnt so for you!

pcos - I hope this next cycle works out for you. good luck..... I was on 5mg of femara with a trigger and it doesnt look like I am ovulating even though I trigger over 60 hours ago. I did have one nice follie at 22 mm but it doesnt seem to want to burst. I dont know what to do now. I guess if nothing happens soon I will call my Re.


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> Hi ladies, some bad new for me my beta came back at 6. I was pregnant but it didn't implant properly. The clexane and progesterone didn't work and I'm devastated. This is my fourth loss. Looks like I'm never going to be a mum.

:hugs: I hear ya, Im feeling that way too, and ive never even GOTTEN pregnant, not even a little tiny bit :nope:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Has any of you ladies had a good looking follie and still not ovulated? I triggered last friday with a 22mm follie and I still havent oved. It doesnt make sense.


----------



## drsquid

Lola- me either. No faint bfp, no low beta no nothing. And now this cycle is pretty well screwed. Then im going to be out of town for the next cycle.


----------



## Chook

I'm sorry but that makes me really angry!!! If you think it's a great thing to finally get a bfp and then loose it then you are seriously wrong!!! To be given something you want more then anything in the world and have it taken away is torture. I wish I was in your shoes and have never of had a bfp!!! Sorry I'm upset today and I probably should have shut my mouth but comments like these drive me crazy!!! Losing a baby is not a good thing!!! Be happy it has never happened to you.


----------



## Chiles

Alot of reading.......

I am so sorry chook!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Chook

Thanks chiles! How are you going hunny?


----------



## Ms. Shortie

ttcbaby117 said:


> IWantMyTurn - Hmmmm, I guess the only thing we can do is wait to see if you temps stay up. 97.45 is usually the beginning of a post O temp for me...
> 
> CHook - Congrats on finally putting an end to this watching and waiting. At least you know now and you can move on to the next cycle.
> 
> Angel - sorry for the bfn, I hope this cycle works out better for you. Were they not monitoring you on the last 3 cycles?
> 
> AFM - I dont know what is going on. DH has been ill so bding has been a challenge.....I got a +OPK on Thursday of last week, cd 11....trigger on Friday night, cd12....and STILL NOTHING. Can you believe it I have not ovulated yet. What the hell is going on? Is this normal? I did feel kinda crampy last night but I took my temp this morning and it is still showing pre Ov temps....I usually ovulate on my own and now it seems either the femara or the ovidrel has done something. Can anyone offer any advice?

How do you know you haven't ovulated? Are you being monitored by ultrasound or just by the temperature?


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Cridge said:


> :hug: Chook! I know if seems like you'll never win at this point, but I truly believe that as long as you continue to work towards your goal, eventually, you WILL achieve. Hopefully you'll get your own miracle baby, but if not, there's always adoption. Hopefully this loss has nothing to do with the prog and clexane - hopefully it was just a matter of genetics, or something like that that's beyond your control.
> 
> Are you going to keep moving forward? Do you have a plan for this cycle? :hugs: I almost wish you hadn't gotten the beta results since you were in such a positive state of mind before!

So sorry! :hugs:


----------



## MKHewson

:hugs::hugs: OH Chook, I was so sorry to read of your loss, there never seems to any right words for this. A loss is always that a loss, no matter days, weeks or months. I know that feeling of loss. Thinking of you tonight.


----------



## Chook

Thanks Mk! Xox


----------



## drsquid

Chook- I see where you are coming from and I certainly wasn't saying it is a good thing to lose a baby. But... I'll tell ya, when you see bfn month after month, knowing you can get a bfp even if it doesn't stick the first time that seems like itd feel like a step in the right direction. Yes I am jealous of you that you at least know you can fertilize an egg. It is something I think we all want more than anything and I think the grass always feels greener. I don't think anyone thinks you aren't in pain but both are painful.


----------



## Chook

Well I got the bfn for 19 months straight and I Know which side of the grass I would prefer to be on. Anyway like I said I'm having a bad day. Good luck to you


----------



## pcosmomof1

Chook 
If you dont mind me asking how often are you going for acupuncture?


----------



## Chook

Once a week pcos! It really helped to relax me as well.


----------



## LolaM

bookfire1238 said:


> Tiffany and Lola - we are very close to each other - here's hoping for 3 BFP's in the first week of January!!!

OH, GEEZZZZ! You said january and I was like, wait, what? what month is it? oh my brain is NOT working tonight :dohh: Well, someone in one of these rooms mentioned SMEP and i checked it out, so we tried that this cycle, I dont think im going to get my BFP like this, i feel like, if i havent gotten it after 5 cycles whats going to be different on the 6th? 

OH and I got an A on my thesis paper. I now wait for the grade on my portfolio but unless she gives me negative points, ive got my masters! :happydance:

wow--i just noticed im on CD 25. Ive been so busy, finishing up my program, I guess i wasnt paying attention to what day is was, just taking temps and muddling through, its the end of the school year, we are on the downhill slide and it can get pretty hectic especially with kinders!


----------



## angels2012

Good job on the paper Lola!!!:happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Chook: Im so sorry for your loss!! I know you have been through a rough road with ttc-ing so Im really rooting for you!!

AFM, had to have a second round of methotrexate last week, that stuff is HORRID!! My numbers stopped dropping so we didnt really have any other choice. My numbers last Monday were in the 400s and Friday they were 146. Im hoping to be back to 0 within the next week or so. Im finally starting to feel better though...no more pain!!!!! DH took me out of town this past weekend for some alone time and healing time...it really did the trick! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Chook: Im so sorry for your loss!! I know you have been through a rough road with ttc-ing so Im really rooting for you!!
> 
> AFM, had to have a second round of methotrexate last week, that stuff is HORRID!! My numbers stopped dropping so we didnt really have any other choice. My numbers last Monday were in the 400s and Friday they were 146. Im hoping to be back to 0 within the next week or so. Im finally starting to feel better though...no more pain!!!!! DH took me out of town this past weekend for some alone time and healing time...it really did the trick! Hope everyone is doing well!

Glad you're starting to feel better! How sweet that your DH took you on a minivaca. That sounds wonderful. We'll be here waiting to root for you when you're ready again. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Thanks Ms. Shortie....we are looking to be back in the game in Oct/Nov. Im happy to have this break, but Im also starting to look forward to trying again.


----------



## beaniekins

Congratulations Lola! I hope you have a good rest of the school year and a fantastic summer with no studying or papers to write


----------



## ttcbaby117

mrs Shortie - well they did a scan on cd 12, which was last friday and I hadnt oved....and my temp has been down. Also my nips usually tingle and then get sore once I oved and none of that has happened. It is crazy because for the 3 years I have been ttc I have always ovulated...Now I try femara and ovidrel and nothing. I dont understand.

Tasha - how are you feeling hun?

Chook - soooo sorry again hun, I can only imagine how horrible this whole experience is.

Mrs stinksi - I really hope this all comes to an end soon and you start a new.

afm - nothing to report...still doesnt look like I oved...I think I have just given up on thsi cycle. ON to the next.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

ttcbaby117 said:


> mrs Shortie - well they did a scan on cd 12, which was last friday and I hadnt oved....and my temp has been down. Also my nips usually tingle and then get sore once I oved and none of that has happened. It is crazy because for the 3 years I have been ttc I have always ovulated...Now I try femara and ovidrel and nothing. I dont understand.
> 
> Tasha - how are you feeling hun?
> 
> Chook - soooo sorry again hun, I can only imagine how horrible this whole experience is.
> 
> Mrs stinksi - I really hope this all comes to an end soon and you start a new.
> 
> afm - nothing to report...still doesnt look like I oved...I think I have just given up on thsi cycle. ON to the next.

Are you going to get your progesterone checked to see if you ovulated? Is it possible that you did, but you didn't have your usual symptoms? Would they be willing to check with ultrasound to see if the follicle popped? Just brain storming for you. Figures crossed that it's just delayed!


----------



## LolaM

beaniekins said:


> Congratulations Lola! I hope you have a good rest of the school year and a fantastic summer with no studying or papers to write

nope, NONE, nada, zip, zilch, ZZZZZEROOOO! :yipee::headspin::amartass:

I didnt take my temp this morning, again I have been having super mild cramps, im almost willing to say its the Metformin talking but i have a few more days to go, got the grade for my portfolio, got another A yahoooooooooooooooo


----------



## ttcbaby117

Shorties - thank you... yes I go in on Monday for the prog test. They won't do an ultrasound d but hopefully the blood test will tell. I just would think that my symptoms would be more noticeable on femara and ovidrel. I will take my temp tomorrow morning and see what I get. Thanks so much for the support, I really appreciate it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yippee...ladies...I FINALLY got a temp rise, so I oved....crazy that I have never, in the 3 years of ttc, had a symptomless ov. I mean I didnt feel a thing and my boobs dont hurt. My dr suspected weak ovulation so maybe all of my previous symptoms were b/c of the weak ovulation and this is a nice strong one...well I am choosing to believe that...LOL


----------



## LolaM

I took my temp this morning, no dip so no AF. Which, according to FF is due today, but FF says I o'd on CD 12 I think I o'd on CD 14. We shall see! My temp is not very high at all, 98.17. Before I stopped temping, I was bouncing between 98.4 and 98.2. 

I have/had weak ovulation too. My dr gave me metformin and letrozole and whe I show him my charts he is happy with the results, now I have a good, strong O. I just wish it would morf into a good, solid PREGNANCY already, helllooooo, Im WAAAAAAITING!


----------



## kristen16

Hi Ladies, 

After years of TTC and many tests I am here! Hope to join this group and have some great support. I wont start Femera for another couple weeks. I will be taking it day 3-7.


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies - So sorry I hibernated. As you all know that I was pregnant but unforunately lost the baby at 6.5 weeks. I was miserable for a few weeks and I'm just coming out of my bubble. I also lost my password so it took me longer to get on here ... I do feel badly for just disappearing on all of you. Sorry :( i shouldn't have done that. 

So much to catch up on ... I hope everyone is doing well. Bear with me while I catch up on everyone. I miss this place :) 

Cridge, I see that you are on your second trimester! Congratulations!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!! Big hugs..

Everyone ... I hope to catch up soon. 

xoxo


----------



## Ms. Shortie

ttcbaby117 said:


> Yippee...ladies...I FINALLY got a temp rise, so I oved....crazy that I have never, in the 3 years of ttc, had a symptomless ov. I mean I didnt feel a thing and my boobs dont hurt. My dr suspected weak ovulation so maybe all of my previous symptoms were b/c of the weak ovulation and this is a nice strong one...well I am choosing to believe that...LOL

Congratulations!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Ms. Shortie

MrsCompass said:


> Hello Ladies - So sorry I hibernated. As you all know that I was pregnant but unforunately lost the baby at 6.5 weeks. I was miserable for a few weeks and I'm just coming out of my bubble. I also lost my password so it took me longer to get on here ... I do feel badly for just disappearing on all of you. Sorry :( i shouldn't have done that.
> 
> So much to catch up on ... I hope everyone is doing well. Bear with me while I catch up on everyone. I miss this place :)
> 
> Cridge, I see that you are on your second trimester! Congratulations!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!! Big hugs..
> 
> Everyone ... I hope to catch up soon.
> 
> xoxo


Welcome back!


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Hello Ladies - So sorry I hibernated. As you all know that I was pregnant but unforunately lost the baby at 6.5 weeks. I was miserable for a few weeks and I'm just coming out of my bubble. I also lost my password so it took me longer to get on here ... I do feel badly for just disappearing on all of you. Sorry :( i shouldn't have done that.
> 
> So much to catch up on ... I hope everyone is doing well. Bear with me while I catch up on everyone. I miss this place :)
> 
> Cridge, I see that you are on your second trimester! Congratulations!!!!!!! So happy for you!!!! Big hugs..
> 
> Everyone ... I hope to catch up soon.
> 
> xoxo

OMG I am so happy to see you on here. First and foremost, I am so sorry for you Loss Trina. :hugs::hugs: I can relate to how life moves so slowly after a miscarriage. You were missed, I am glad to see your back


----------



## MrsCompass

MK!!!!!!!!! How are you and the baby?!?!?! I see that you're waiting to find out the sex of the baby. So excited to find out. Are you showing yet?! 

I'm just waiting for my period now and we will be doing IUI again. It worked the first time and why not the second time, right?!


----------



## Cridge

MrsCompass!! So glad you're back. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss! :hug:

I'm actually not quite in my 2nd tri yet. :coffee: I had an u/s today and baby has been growing perfectly, but I'm going to have to put my date back 3 days. :nope: I was hoping baby would have caught up by now. I guess it's only 3 days, but still. :winkwink:

I'm so happy you're back and I hope you get your forever baby soon!!!


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> MK!!!!!!!!! How are you and the baby?!?!?! I see that you're waiting to find out the sex of the baby. So excited to find out. Are you showing yet?!
> 
> I'm just waiting for my period now and we will be doing IUI again. It worked the first time and why not the second time, right?!

No show yet, I am on the chubby side so that may take a few more weeks LOL:dohh: I am wearing mat pants though, regular jeans were no longer cutting it lol. I find out May 5th if we are team blue or team pink, I thought I would wait, but nah I cant lol. I will be keeping my legs, arms eyes even crossed for your next IUI. Otherwise I am trucking along, I have had an easy pregnancy I must say no complaints minus wicket headaches, but no other symptoms with the headache, so my midwife said that that is likely just my draw of symptoms.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola - Were your temps lower when you werent on Femara? HOw did the doc tell that you are now having strong ovulation?

MS Shortie - thank you! I am so happy and relived to be in the TWW

MK HEwson - I dont think I would be able to wait either...find out!!! It will be great to know what gender you are shopping for.

Compass - welcome back....so sorry for your loss but happy to have you back in the thread.

Cridge - glad to hear your lil bub is growing...that is awesome news.


----------



## MKHewson

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lola - Were your temps lower when you werent on Femara? HOw did the doc tell that you are now having strong ovulation?
> 
> MS Shortie - thank you! I am so happy and relived to be in the TWW
> 
> MK HEwson - I dont think I would be able to wait either...find out!!! It will be great to know what gender you are shopping for.
> 
> Compass - welcome back....so sorry for your loss but happy to have you back in the thread.
> 
> Cridge - glad to hear your lil bub is growing...that is awesome news.

LOL Yeh and when people kept mentioning buying stuff for the baby, I was like okay I have to make the choices easier


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lola - Were your temps lower when you werent on Femara? HOw did the doc tell that you are now having strong ovulation?

Before I started femara/metformin combo my temps were too HIGH in the pre-O phase and too LOW in the LP. During LP they would go up and come right back down because of low progesterone. Now they go up and STAY up until AF shows her ugly (_/_) I also had a blood test run and he gave me an u/s. I had a very quick response to meds just not the one I WANTED, right now Im unmonitored and letting the medication do its job <or NOT do its job, as the case may be>he wont see me again until June. Then we will discuss IUI, and he is going to do it himself, which in an unfortunate case like needing an IUI, having a dr who knows your anatomy cant be a bad thing.


----------



## Chook

Mrs compass we missed you!!! I'm do sorry to hear of your loss. I was hoping and praying it wasn't the reason why you disappeared. Great to have you back!!!


----------



## Chiles

So sorry for your loss MrsCompass.... :hug: 

Just checjing in on you femara friend ladies :) 

@mk, cany wait to find out what you are having!!!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Chook said:


> Mrs compass we missed you!!! I'm do sorry to hear of your loss. I was hoping and praying it wasn't the reason why you disappeared. Great to have you back!!!


Thanks Chook. It's nice to be missed. I thought about everyone and rest assured that you were all in my prayers, my Femara Friends. It was unfortunate and it was hard to take. But I'm better now. I'm currently bleeding lightly, so, I think this is my first period. But it's just odd ... My Doctor also put me on the birth control pills for the month, she said this will help with Femara. 

I will start again next period and onto IUI #2. I'm hopeful :) 

How are you doing, Chook?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola - Oh I see. Well at least June is right around the corner...not long to wait now!


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Chook said:
> 
> 
> Mrs compass we missed you!!! I'm do sorry to hear of your loss. I was hoping and praying it wasn't the reason why you disappeared. Great to have you back!!!
> 
> 
> Thanks Chook. It's nice to be missed. I thought about everyone and rest assured that you were all in my prayers, my Femara Friends. It was unfortunate and it was hard to take. But I'm better now. I'm currently bleeding lightly, so, I think this is my first period. But it's just odd ... My Doctor also put me on the birth control pills for the month, she said this will help with Femara.
> 
> I will start again next period and onto IUI #2. I'm hopeful :)
> 
> How are you doing, Chook?Click to expand...

So is your Dr. keeping you on the same levels of femara, or up'ing your dose.


----------



## MrsCompass

@MK - we are keeping the same dosage which is 2.5 per day x 5 days. We will monitor then to see the follicle growth and may add more days. My last cycle was 2.5 per day x 10 days and it gave me 4 mature follicles with a killer ovulation pain! LOL!

We're sticking to the same plan :) Doctor said, it worked and we don't have to change it. 

Btw, MK - have you told family and friends yet? Still a secret?


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> @MK - we are keeping the same dosage which is 2.5 per day x 5 days. We will monitor then to see the follicle growth and may add more days. My last cycle was 2.5 per day x 10 days and it gave me 4 mature follicles with a killer ovulation pain! LOL!
> 
> We're sticking to the same plan :) Doctor said, it worked and we don't have to change it.
> 
> Btw, MK - have you told family and friends yet? Still a secret?

I told my inner circle ie. mom, dad and best friends right way. The in-law ( my mother in law was quite annoyingly dramatic after our first mc), we told at 13 weeks, and the Facebook world after my 13 weeks US. My work has known they have been great, we I was really tried in the beginnings of the first tri. I am probably the worlds worst secret keeper so LOL.


----------



## MrsCompass

Chook said:


> Hi ladies, some bad new for me my beta came back at 6. I was pregnant but it didn't implant properly. The clexane and progesterone didn't work and I'm devastated. This is my fourth loss. Looks like I'm never going to be a mum.


Hello Chook - Bighugs ... as you can see, I'm still catching up. I'm so sad to learn this. :nope: 

And I think I'm going to look into accupuncture too. Is your accupunture specific to fertility?


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hi ladies. I've been MIA on here :(. Puts me wayy behind! I will have to read and catch up soon.
I haven't had much to report on the cycle though..until now. LoL 

So, this is a natural cycle (still on Metformin, just no letrozole) I've still been temping and OPK's, well, If you look at my FF chart, I'm like CD20 with NO sign of O! Wtf!? Errr! I did get positive OPK for sure CD16, but I've had NO symptoms. Ive just been bloated and eating everything. I feel super huge and lazy, and super depressed...for one reason and one reaso only....Because my damn body won't work!!! Blah! 
My next concern...will my period come on its own!?! I NEED it to stay regular! I have a life..I have vacation plans. LOL. Wondering if I don't get AF by CD 30, if my RE would give me provera to jump start it???? 

Ugh. Sorry for rambling. Just having a sh*t day! I'm on an emotional ROLLERCOASTER today! 

Hope everyone is ok!


----------



## Isabel209

hello ladies,

I am starting femara this cycle. i am on cd1 today. can someone suggest the dose to take please and on which days?


----------



## MKHewson

Isabel209 said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> I am starting femara this cycle. i am on cd1 today. can someone suggest the dose to take please and on which days?

I was taking 7.5mg, day 3-7 or something like that is was 5 days I know that LOL


----------



## MKHewson

IwantMyTurn said:


> Hi ladies. I've been MIA on here :(. Puts me wayy behind! I will have to read and catch up soon.
> I haven't had much to report on the cycle though..until now. LoL
> 
> So, this is a natural cycle (still on Metformin, just no letrozole) I've still been temping and OPK's, well, If you look at my FF chart, I'm like CD20 with NO sign of O! Wtf!? Errr! I did get positive OPK for sure CD16, but I've had NO symptoms. Ive just been bloated and eating everything. I feel super huge and lazy, and super depressed...for one reason and one reaso only....Because my damn body won't work!!! Blah!
> My next concern...will my period come on its own!?! I NEED it to stay regular! I have a life..I have vacation plans. LOL. Wondering if I don't get AF by CD 30, if my RE would give me provera to jump start it????
> 
> Ugh. Sorry for rambling. Just having a sh*t day! I'm on an emotional ROLLERCOASTER today!
> 
> Hope everyone is ok!

I am sorry your having a bad day :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## drsquid

isabel- id go with whatever your doctor prescribes rather than asking online what people think is a good idea.


----------



## lululime

hello, i read through the previous post that started last year and at the end of it, i read to look for Femera Friends so here I am :) I'm looking for friends that I can talk to regarding ttc'ing, especially since I'm am not yet comfortable sharing my journey wtih people around me, mostly because I want to avoid the stress of people who keep asking me about ttcin'g etc. 

I have been ttcing for almost 2 years. I am diagnosed with unexplained infertility.

DH and I decided to try IUI for the first time this month. My RE put me on 5mg of Letrozole from day 4-8 and I am on my fourth day taking it. I'm going to try my first IUI this month and I'm excited and nervous at the same time!! 

Any words of advice or encouragement are greatly appreciated! I hope to make friends on Baby Bump :) Thanks in advance for your replies!!!


----------



## MrsCompass

IWANTMYTURN - I hope tomorrow will be a better day for you. I hate that I don't know what is going on with my body right now. I wish I had an ultrasound machine at home so that I can check. I just started temping again a couple of days .. it just makes me feel like I'm in control of my body. Hang in there ...

ISABEL209 - I was taking 2.5mg per day for 5 days and after my 5th pill, Doctor scans me and decides if I should continue for another 5 days. But I'm with Dr. Squid ... go with what your Doctor suggests. Good luck! Letrozole is amazing! I got pregnant on my 1st IUI with only 5 million sperms and I hope for my forever baby on my second IUI with letrozole.


----------



## Isabel209

drsquid, 

it's not my first time taking femara, so I have an idea about what doze to take. it's just I am curious what other girls are taking. But thanks for the message :))))


----------



## Isabel209

lululime said:


> hello, i read through the previous post that started last year and at the end of it, i read to look for Femera Friends so here I am :) I'm looking for friends that I can talk to regarding ttc'ing, especially since I'm am not yet comfortable sharing my journey wtih people around me, mostly because I want to avoid the stress of people who keep asking me about ttcin'g etc.
> 
> I have been ttcing for almost 2 years. I am diagnosed with unexplained infertility.
> 
> DH and I decided to try IUI for the first time this month. My RE put me on 5mg of Letrozole from day 4-8 and I am on my fourth day taking it. I'm going to try my first IUI this month and I'm excited and nervous at the same time!!
> 
> Any words of advice or encouragement are greatly appreciated! I hope to make friends on Baby Bump :) Thanks in advance for your replies!!!

I would check for any food intolerances because many girls diagnosed with unexplained infertility who went on a special diet, conceived.


----------



## lululime

Hi Isabel209
I'm taking Letrozole (the generic of Femera) and I was put on 5mg for 5 days on days 4-8 (Normally I think i'ts supposed to be on Days 3-7, but I had my appointment on day 4 and the RE said it really didn't make a difference) 

I'm one of those people where reading research studies and things help ease me and I came across this https://www.rbej.com/content/9/1/84/abstract (click on full pdf on the right hand side for full article)

This study says that extended doses ie) 2.5 mg of letrozole for 10 days (instead of 5) reep more success. Take a look at the study, it's interesting :) This might be good to ask your dr? I might ask after a few rounds of the standard 5 days.

THank you for the food suggestion btw!


----------



## Isabel209

lululime said:


> Hi Isabel209
> I'm taking Letrozole (the generic of Femera) and I was put on 5mg for 5 days on days 4-8 (Normally I think i'ts supposed to be on Days 3-7, but I had my appointment on day 4 and the RE said it really didn't make a difference)
> 
> I'm one of those people where reading research studies and things help ease me and I came across this https://www.rbej.com/content/9/1/84/abstract (click on full pdf on the right hand side for full article)
> 
> This study says that extended doses ie) 2.5 mg of letrozole for 10 days (instead of 5) reep more success. Take a look at the study, it's interesting :) This might be good to ask your dr? I might ask after a few rounds of the standard 5 days.
> 
> THank you for the food suggestion btw!

That's very interesting to read.. thanks so much!!! the last time i took femara was 2.5mg (x3) on cd3 and 2.5mg (x2) on cd4. sometimes doze was extended... i dont know why at times doctor prescribes me this and at other times doctor prescribes me that....

yes, many food intolerances are related to food intolerances. i conceived twice after i ate the right food for me. food affect the hormones, and we all know that hormones need to be stable in order to concieve.. google about this and you'll all see....


----------



## Isabel209

MrsCompass said:


> IWANTMYTURN - I hope tomorrow will be a better day for you. I hate that I don't know what is going on with my body right now. I wish I had an ultrasound machine at home so that I can check. I just started temping again a couple of days .. it just makes me feel like I'm in control of my body. Hang in there ...
> 
> ISABEL209 - I was taking 2.5mg per day for 5 days and after my 5th pill, Doctor scans me and decides if I should continue for another 5 days. But I'm with Dr. Squid ... go with what your Doctor suggests. Good luck! Letrozole is amazing! I got pregnant on my 1st IUI with only 5 million sperms and I hope for my forever baby on my second IUI with letrozole.

Thanks for the message. THANKS FOR THE LUCK AND I wish you luck too :)


----------



## lululime

Yes thank you! I'm currently reading about Gluten Free diets and how they can help with infertility. That might be a double whammy cause it will probably help me shed a few extra lbs that I could live without.


----------



## Isabel209

By the way, anyone on napro technology here?


----------



## Isabel209

lululime said:


> yes thank you! I'm currently reading about gluten free diets and how they can help with infertility. That might be a double whammy cause it will probably help me shed a few extra lbs that i could live without. :p

there is a special test you can do and it tells you what you are intolerant to. It's amazing and do wonders. I am intolerant to wheat, gluten, lactose, red beans and cashew nuts. When i eliminated these from my diet, i managed to concieve. But first you have to check what your intolerances are. Ask your doctor about it. Wish you luck xxxx


----------



## lululime

Isabel209 said:


> lululime said:
> 
> 
> yes thank you! I'm currently reading about gluten free diets and how they can help with infertility. That might be a double whammy cause it will probably help me shed a few extra lbs that i could live without. :p
> 
> there is a special test you can do and it tells you what you are intolerant to. It's amazing and do wonders. I am intolerant to wheat, gluten, lactose, red beans and cashew nuts. When i eliminated these from my diet, i managed to concieve. But first you have to check what your intolerances are. Ask your doctor about it. Wish you luck xxxxClick to expand...


Is this something I should ask my regular DR or my RE?


----------



## Isabel209

https://www.wellsphere.com/pregnanc...gy-that-causes-unexplained-infertility/718689

food and infertility


----------



## Isabel209

lululime said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lululime said:
> 
> 
> yes thank you! I'm currently reading about gluten free diets and how they can help with infertility. That might be a double whammy cause it will probably help me shed a few extra lbs that i could live without. :p
> 
> there is a special test you can do and it tells you what you are intolerant to. It's amazing and do wonders. I am intolerant to wheat, gluten, lactose, red beans and cashew nuts. When i eliminated these from my diet, i managed to concieve. But first you have to check what your intolerances are. Ask your doctor about it. Wish you luck xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Is this something I should ask my regular DR or my RE?Click to expand...

i did the test at my gynae but a regualr dr should do it for you


----------



## MrsCompass

lululime said:


> Hi Isabel209
> I'm taking Letrozole (the generic of Femera) and I was put on 5mg for 5 days on days 4-8 (Normally I think i'ts supposed to be on Days 3-7, but I had my appointment on day 4 and the RE said it really didn't make a difference)
> 
> I'm one of those people where reading research studies and things help ease me and I came across this https://www.rbej.com/content/9/1/84/abstract (click on full pdf on the right hand side for full article)
> 
> This study says that extended doses ie) 2.5 mg of letrozole for 10 days (instead of 5) reep more success. Take a look at the study, it's interesting :) This might be good to ask your dr? I might ask after a few rounds of the standard 5 days.
> 
> THank you for the food suggestion btw!

I got my BFP on 2.5mg for 10 days and released all 4 mature eggs. It was important for us to have more targets as DH has low count.


----------



## lululime

Thank you! I love this forum! :D


----------



## Isabel209

lululime said:


> Thank you! I love this forum! :D

sharing each other's stories is wonderful. it s so nice to support each other. that's why we are here.. we all pray for each other.. but we shall never give up hope. it will all happen to us one day.:hugs:


----------



## lululime

That is amazing MrsCompass!! My RE says the more eggs, the better chances which seems to have worked in your case. Congratulations!! I think I will ask for extended letrozole (2.5 for 10 days) if this round doesn't work.


----------



## Chook

Welcome to the new ladies on here!

The acupuncturist I see specialises in fertility mrs compass! He also does Chinese medicine and gave me herbs to take from ovulation to cycle day one to help get the blood flowing in my uterus. I really think it helped us conceive again as I conceived in January and again in April. I just wish there was a pill that could help them stick!!! I'm going ok now. The bleeding has stopped and this is going to sound gross and way to much information but I passed the sack and have photos of it surrounded by a huge clot. I'm hoping this will help the doctor figure out what is going on...I have my three year old step daughter today ( she was 3 months old when my partner and I got together) and she is running rings around me keeping me busy and making me laugh so no time for me to feel sorry for myself today :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrscompass - I have done accupuncture. I love it..it is not offered where I live so only every couple of months can I indulge in it. THey do fertility type accupuncture as well according to where you are in your cycle. Also, they like to see you weekly for the first month to see how your cycle is and try to support it. They basically get to know you. After that I belive they will see you every other week. They will also prescribe you herbs to take so make sure they know what you are taking. It is a commitment, so be prepared. If you dont want to commit to all of that and just do it sporadically, then I would say in the least it is very very relaxing. Also it is very expensive.

IWantMyTurn - so sorry you are feeling down hun. Please feel free to vent away...my cycles got messed b/c of my surgery and now it seems I will have eithe rmy AF or a BFP on my vacation. We tried to plan this vacation around my ovulation...yeah right...that surely didnt work. I understand not wanting to have to deal with the witch while you are trying to keep your mind off of ttc.

Isabel - I was taking 5 mg days 3-7 and I did a trigger shot on cd 11. Good luck and welcome!

Lulu - welcome...I am in my first tww on femara...I didnt have many s/e at all. In fact for the first time in 3 years of ttc I didnt have one ovulation symptom. My temp went up and that is how I knew I ovulated. It was really crazy.


Chook - can you ask your accpuncturist about giving you something to help you with the mc? 

afm - I have felt icky alll day, I do believe the HCG trigger is causing me to have pg symptoms. I am ravenous and when my stomach gets empty I feel nauseous. I know it is way way to early for pg symptoms so I gather this is a wonderful s/e of ovidrel. Yipee.....


----------



## Chook

Ttcbaby117- the Chinese medicine was to get the blood flowing in my uterus and to break down any clots. I will see if there is anything else he can do! Good luck to you...not being able to get full is always my first symptom. I even got up at 3am last week to have a glass of milk and a bowl of grapes lol.


----------



## ttcbaby117

chook - yes it is worth a shot....maybe it is something you could take for the entire cycle as a preventative measure. On another note...My accupuncturist has me eating raw aloe once a day...she said it is a natural healer for the insides....anyway, not sure if it helps but it cant hurt right! Yeah but I am only 3dpo...way to early!!!! I do believe it is the trigger.


----------



## Chook

Ah sorry didn't realise you are only 3dpo! I hope this is your time xox


----------



## lululime

Thanks ttcbaby117! are you doing letrozole with iui? or just by itself? 
I haven't felt many s/e except for some mild headaches in the evening (I take my dose with dinner) but the headaches are not too bad.

This is my first month with drugs, iui, with anything! so i'm super nervous and excited! I feel a little tingling sensation on both of my ovaries. I keep thinking it's cause they are growing more. Here's to many follies!!! 

btw, i am wondering if I should ask for a trigger shot. I want to maximize this cycle and the LH sticks work only half the time for me. Did letrozole make your opk sticks whack? mine seem to be this time around.

I see you're on your tww! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

xoxo


----------



## ttcbaby117

I ddi Letrozole with an HCG trigger and timed intercourse. Dr said we will try IUI if this doesnt work.


----------



## lululime

Fingers crossed for you. Hope you get your BFP!!


----------



## LolaM

I...am...so...freakin TIRED! I keep feeling something but its higher than normal cramps and right now I am starving. I was foolish and only had a small salad for lunch, big mistake! Hubs is making me fajitas with avocados and I have a bag of candy bars calling my name! Tomorrow we celebrate...ME!!!


----------



## angels2012

Lulu - I had my first IUI last cycle. I did have the ovidrel shot, but still also monitored with the ovulation kit because there is a risk that we may ovulate before the shot. Anyways, I think I had my IUI too late. I meet with the doctor on Monday (CD10) for an U/S and consult on what she may want to do in addition to Femara, Ovidrel, and IUI.

Chook - How are your prolactin levels? High prolactin levels can cause miscarriages.


----------



## angels2012

LolaM said:


> I...am...so...freakin TIRED! I keep feeling something but its higher than normal cramps and right now I am starving. I was foolish and only had a small salad for lunch, big mistake! Hubs is making me fajitas with avocados and I have a bag of candy bars calling my name! Tomorrow we celebrate...ME!!!


I'm tired too! The weather is just so cloudy in AZ the past couple of days. It's beautiful, but it makes me want to just sleep in.:sleep:

I am fasting for tomorrow's blood test. All that food sounds good!!!


----------



## Chook

I'm not sure if my prolactin levels have been checked angel. I've been tested for so much. I will find out if I have or not and if I haven't I will get them done. Thank you!


----------



## MrsCompass

Oh thanks, Angel ... I will ask about my prolactin levels too! 

Ladies, my first period after my miscarriage finally arrived! I'm so happy to see RED! Lol

TTC officially starts next period. I'll get through this cycle and I'm officially back. For now, I will be cheering you on.


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Oh thanks, Angel ... I will ask about my prolactin levels too!
> 
> Ladies, my first period after my miscarriage finally arrived! I'm so happy to see RED! Lol
> 
> TTC officially starts next period. I'll get through this cycle and I'm officially back. For now, I will be cheering you on.

That's great news, on to the next cycle, and lots babydust.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Trina - So glad to see you back. So sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## LolaM

angels2012 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I...am...so...freakin TIRED! I keep feeling something but its higher than normal cramps and right now I am starving. I was foolish and only had a small salad for lunch, big mistake! Hubs is making me fajitas with avocados and I have a bag of candy bars calling my name! Tomorrow we celebrate...ME!!!
> 
> 
> I'm tired too! The weather is just so cloudy in AZ the past couple of days. It's beautiful, but it makes me want to just sleep in.:sleep:
> 
> I am fasting for tomorrow's blood test. All that food sounds good!!!Click to expand...

it was rainy here, so that didnt help at all. I went to bed late because i could sleep in this morning.


----------



## MrsCompass

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Trina - So glad to see you back. So sorry to hear of your loss.

Thank you Mrs.Stinski! It's nice to be back and I definitely miss everyone! How are you doing? I still have a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Angel - did you have any se from the ovidrel? I have been having nausea for the last 2 days. I am about 3-4 dpo. 

Mrscompass - welcome back...cant wait to have you obsesssing with us again...LOL

Lola - yipeee...enjoy your celebration!

afm - still sick to my stomach...wow is this was early pregnancy feels like? Crazy, but I cant wait till I can say...I feel sick because I am pregnant..LOL...Oh the things we wish for!


----------



## MrsCompass

TTCbaby - Hope the TWW wait goes quickly for you! I'm going to stalk you and obsess at every possible symptom with you. Goodluck!! Wishing you that BFP you've been waiting for.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

MrsCompass said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Trina - So glad to see you back. So sorry to hear of your loss.
> 
> Thank you Mrs.Stinski! It's nice to be back and I definitely miss everyone! How are you doing? I still have a lot of catching up to do.Click to expand...

Im doing okay. Went back to the Dr for more blood work today, hcg STILL at 61. Its been 4 weeks today since the first dose of methotrexate and my hcg still hasnt gotten back to 0. Ive pretty much gotten back to my regular life though, just ready to get that 0 so it can officially be over for me!! We will be back to ttc in October. Just enjoying my break for now.


----------



## MrsCompass

Mrs.Stinski said:


> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Trina - So glad to see you back. So sorry to hear of your loss.
> 
> Thank you Mrs.Stinski! It's nice to be back and I definitely miss everyone! How are you doing? I still have a lot of catching up to do.Click to expand...
> 
> Im doing okay. Went back to the Dr for more blood work today, hcg STILL at 61. Its been 4 weeks today since the first dose of methotrexate and my hcg still hasnt gotten back to 0. Ive pretty much gotten back to my regular life though, just ready to get that 0 so it can officially be over for me!! We will be back to ttc in October. Just enjoying my break for now.Click to expand...

Mrs.Stinki, I'm sorry for your loss. How far along were you? Hopefully that BFP will creep up on you during your break. :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

MrsCompass said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrsCompass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Trina - So glad to see you back. So sorry to hear of your loss.
> 
> Thank you Mrs.Stinski! It's nice to be back and I definitely miss everyone! How are you doing? I still have a lot of catching up to do.Click to expand...
> 
> Im doing okay. Went back to the Dr for more blood work today, hcg STILL at 61. Its been 4 weeks today since the first dose of methotrexate and my hcg still hasnt gotten back to 0. Ive pretty much gotten back to my regular life though, just ready to get that 0 so it can officially be over for me!! We will be back to ttc in October. Just enjoying my break for now.Click to expand...
> 
> Mrs.Stinki, I'm sorry for your loss. How far along were you? Hopefully that BFP will creep up on you during your break. :hugs:Click to expand...

I was 6 weeks. I actually cant ttc for 3 months because of the methotrexate and we have a cruise planned for our anniversary in early Oct so Im hoping to wait until then.


----------



## pcosmomof1

Saw my RE this morning and he said that blood work and u/s showed I had O. I had bad cramps on Tuesday thought it was a cyst that had ruptured but now im pretty sure it was when I O. Which is odd since on my u/s on Monday my largest follie was 10mm. It makes me wonder if the egg I actually released was even fertilizable....Yall have any thoughts on this? I started my thryoid meds Monday so I question if this is what threw me into ovulation....so many what if's. So Im in the 2ww tho I feel my chances are low due to not knowing I had ovulated but ill keep my fingers crossed and pray that luck was in our favor. I love being able to come and read everyones thoughts and personal protocols on what is and isnt working. For everyone in your 2ww baby dust to you.... those of you starting your new cycle best of luck and those grieving due to loss or failed procedures my thoughts hopes and prayers are with you.


----------



## lululime

angels2012 said:


> Lulu - I had my first IUI last cycle. I did have the ovidrel shot, but still also monitored with the ovulation kit because there is a risk that we may ovulate before the shot. Anyways, I think I had my IUI too late. I meet with the doctor on Monday (CD10) for an U/S and consult on what she may want to do in addition to Femara, Ovidrel, and IUI.

Hi Angels, 
I have my U/S on Monday too! That will be my CD12. Hope we both find good news that day. I am not 100% positive, but I think my nurse is going to give me a trigger shot. I think I'd rather ask for one so that all eggs will be released for sure. 

Has Letrozole made you O early? I feel alot of 'activity' around my ovaries. I'm kinda excited, but kinda worried that I might miss my O with my IUI!


----------



## Chook

So sorry you are going through this mrs stinski xox


----------



## ttcbaby117

mrscompass - Please feel free to stalk....FF changed my O day to Sunday...So it says I am 5 dpo now.....time to test yet...LOL...I am sooooo impatient!

Mrs.Stinksi - Glad to hear you are getting back to life before ttc.....it feels good to go back to that every once in a while. I wish your reasons for doing it were better than what it is....but I know you are enjoy that cruise....Im praying for you 0 count very soon!!!

pcosmom - wow 10mm that is small...I am stumped!!! Sorry hun I wish I could help.

Lulu - i ovulated early on Letrozole.....I usually ov around cd 15 or 16 and I got my +opk on cd11 this month.


----------



## lululime

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lulu - i ovulated early on Letrozole.....I usually ov around cd 15 or 16 and I got my +opk on cd11 this month.

Really? That's interesting. I'm on CD8. I usually O around CD 15-17 so I guess I should start OPK'ing soon so I don't miss it! Thanks!!!


----------



## LolaM

would it be wrong to have a GIANT piece of chocolate cake at 9 am?


----------



## drsquid

lola- go for it. i never understood why french toast, or pancakes or waffles were considered breakfast but cake isnt


----------



## MKHewson

I try every day, never to complain about this pregnancy or its symptoms, but my god the headaches are incredible. I am just feel so awful today....please Mr. Tylenol work.:cry:


----------



## LolaM

drsquid said:


> lola- go for it. i never understood why french toast, or pancakes or waffles were considered breakfast but cake isnt

oh yes, cake was had and a glass of milk to wash it doooown :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lulu - yes start them early. Will you be scanned around CD 10???

Lola - I hope you ate the cake  

Mk - sorry hun.....I hope you feel better soon. On the positive side, that is a good sign your lil bub is growing.


----------



## beaniekins

ttcbaby117 said:


> mrscompass - Please feel free to stalk....FF changed my O day to Sunday...So it says I am 5 dpo now.....time to test yet...LOL...I am sooooo impatient!
> 
> Mrs.Stinksi - Glad to hear you are getting back to life before ttc.....it feels good to go back to that every once in a while. I wish your reasons for doing it were better than what it is....but I know you are enjoy that cruise....Im praying for you 0 count very soon!!!
> 
> pcosmom - wow 10mm that is small...I am stumped!!! Sorry hun I wish I could help.
> 
> Lulu - i ovulated early on Letrozole.....I usually ov around cd 15 or 16 and I got my +opk on cd11 this month.

ttcbaby - Sunday April 22 for O? Me too!!! Looks like we are cycle buddies  I am going to do my very best to wait until at least day 12 before I test, maybe even 13 or 14.


----------



## beaniekins

PS - I'm on a unmedicated cycle as I had a cyst at the beginning of this cycle and I did not ovulate until day 21 so we'll see. The doc said I might not ovulate this cycle b/c of the cyst but we went on vacation and I think it did the trick. I'm sure I'd get pregnant in no time if I could just move to an island. :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yipee another cycle buddy


----------



## drsquid

beanie- im maybe doing a natural cycle too.. ill know monday


----------



## lululime

Ugh, I haven't posted in a few days because this cycle was a bust and i've been bumming hard!!! I took a temp the other day and it turns out I already ovulated! So this cycle was a bust and we didn't even BD so I know my chances are ZERO. GARRR!!!

Background: I did an HSG in March and they said I had possible polyps. My RE office is so friggin hard to make appointments with that when they said they would do the Hysteroscopy to 'check' to see if I indeed had polyps, they put me on birth control so that i wouldnt' have to wait a full cycle to get them removed IF i had polyps. Well, I dont have polyps so when i stopped taking bc i started spotting but didnt have a full on period until 4 days later. my nurse said that my day one is when i had a full on period so we counted that day as Day 1. Looking back, I was off a few days and started my Day 1 on actual Day 5 or so. 

Anyway, I also started Letrozole and then was really excited because I was going to try IUI. When my temp rose, I cried at 6:30am (when I usually temp) CD 9, I usually O on CD 15-17 because I just knew I already o'ed and I had missed it. I should have BD'ed. UGH. so now i have to wait AGAIN. I hate waiting. I should have known that I was O'ing because i had my usual back pains and I felt 'activity' in my ovaries --- i guess I just figured it was the Letrozole doing it's magic.

Anyway, thanks for listening :(


----------



## LolaM

I have to go back to the pharmacy today, i get my prenatals on prescription and the pill inscription doesnt match what is on the bottle and im not just going to take any old pill because it came from the pharmacy, lucky its just my prenatal and not one of my many other prescriptions. I start letrozole today. I have one more refill, if this cycle is a bust im going to call the dr and see if they will let me come in before june, im hoping wtih my masters classes done, im more relaxed although i read that normal, everyday stress doesnt prevent pregnancy. Another room also mentioned a SMEP plan, i looked at that and it pretty much what i was already doing minus one day of BD so i figure i will try that and see what happens. Miracle, anyone? I think the worst part of all this is that my husband is so ready for babies, and it just isnt happeing for us, i have so much guilt in this process and if we looked at his sperm, they would all be wearing little blue capes! Listen, you can hear the music...da da du daaaaaaaa!


----------



## angels2012

A bunch of comments since I've been MIA for a couple of days...

ttcbaby - I don't have any side effects with ovidrel.
---------------

lulu - femara has caused me to ovulate at least 2 to 3 days earlier than pre-femara cycles. I noticed that on the first cycle, and then on the next cycle we had to take a break and I ovulated even EARLIER without it! The nurse said that was normal.

---------------
Lola - I feel the same way. :( I just cried and cried Friday after work. Which is weird because it was only CD8 and I usually don't cry like that.

---------------
I got the Mayan Abdominal massage yesterday + massage in neck and shoulders. It was awesome. :) It is supposed to realign the reproductive organs and bring more oxygen to the area (and help thicken the uterus lining). And lots of other benefits! I love it! I feel so much inner peace afterward. If you guys haven't tried to, you should. It is about $80 a session, but they give you instructions on how to do it yourself at home too. I have scheduled another session for Monday since ideally they want to do this CD 10-15 to improve chances of conception (never do the massage when you are having your period or after ovulation). 

BTW - I have switched to a gluten-free diet because #1 it causes me heartburn, bloating/gas #2 it could cause infertility. I have lost 13 lbs in the last 6 months. Chocolate cake and french toast sounds really good right now... It is tough going gluten-free, but I honestly feel GREAT! I saw the doctor this week and she said I am at a good weight, but shouldn't lose any more. Sprouts has this awesome Chocolate Truffle Brownie Mix that is gluten free (GF). OMG - hubby would eat all my brownies whenever I make them and he's not on a GF diet.

-----------


----------



## lululime

Angel~ I've been thinking about the gluten free diet thing too. Let me know how it' goes for you. I need to figure out my ovulation thing :( i dont want to waste another month or miss another O. Thanks for your comment!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

@lulu. Sorry to hear that you O'd early. CD8 is really early though. Any chance it could be false temp rise? Are you going to keep your u/s appointment? 

@Lola. Chocolate cake yum! Hope you got your meds cleared up. Have you seen the utube video on the great sperm race? It's a 5 parter and it's amazing that anyone is able to get pregnant because those poor sperm have such challenges to face. It's quite interesting.

@MK. I hope you feel better soon!

@angels. Good for you for switching to a gluten free diet. That massage does sound amazing!


----------



## lululime

OMG what a roller coaster ride. 

I called my nurse this morning to say I think I already O'ed. She said come in today for an U/S instead of my scheduled appointment tomorrow.

It turns out I have 2 follicles still growing. One at 15mm and the other one I didn't catch. The tech said I have a few more days of growing to do. 

I really don't get it. I had positive OPK's and my temp went up. Nurse said not to temp while I'm meds. Ugh.

Anyway, I'm happy. I shoudln't complain. Too bad I had a few glasses of wine this wknd cause I thought I was out. 

Thanks for all your comments. I'll keep you ladies posted :)


----------



## nc1998

Back from vacation- wow - I missed a lot on here!

Hi lululime - glad you are still in the running this cycle - fx'd for you! The femara does make my temps higher (I guess b/c it reduces the cooling estrogen), so maybe that's why you thought it showed ovulation? But that doesn't explain the opk's - mystery, huh? Good luck!

And welcome back Mrs. Compass - I am sorry for your loss. Hopeful for success on your next try!

Chook, I am also sorry to hear about your loss. How devastating.

ttcbaby - I didn't do the hcg shot this last cycle, but I feel certain it would make me nauseous, lol. Hormones of all sorts make me feel like throwing up! Hope you feel better soon. Glad you O'd!

As for me, I had my friend AF to keep me company while on vacation at the beach - but honestly I was glad to see it since there's a new cycle to be thinking about! :) My doctor wants me to try 5mg this cycle since 2.5mg didn't make me O. I'm on CD6 today - 3 more days of femara. We've got a crazy busy weekend with all sorts of relatives in the house - hopefully there will be some time to bd, lol!


----------



## LolaM

Ms. Shortie said:
 

> @Lola. Chocolate cake yum! Hope you got your meds cleared up. Have you seen the utube video on the great sperm race? It's a 5 parter and it's amazing that anyone is able to get pregnant because those poor sperm have such challenges to face. It's quite interesting.

I have not seen that video. My husband is driving me nnnnnnnnnnnuts. he said he would make dinner tonight and he is sitting infront of that stupid video game and all I can think about, is the chocolate cake calling my name!


----------



## angels2012

I went to RE today. She believes I have endometeriosis. :( I got to see her again finally since it's our 4th cycle on Femara. She gave me some estrogen spray to help with my lining. This cycle I haven't been exercising at all so I think that is why my lining is barely at 6mm on CD10. It has never been under 6 before :(.

I have two follies for this Friday's IUI (2nd cycle). She suggested 3 cycles max for IUI and if that doesn't work then go straight to IVF, unless we are willing to do surgery to remove the endometeriosis. Hubby does not want surgery and prefers IVF. I agree with him and so does my primary care doctor.

So all I can do now is wait and see...


----------



## LolaM

angels2012 said:


> I went to RE today. She believes I have endometeriosis. :( I got to see her again finally since it's our 4th cycle on Femara. She gave me some estrogen spray to help with my lining. This cycle I haven't been exercising at all so I think that is why my lining is barely at 6mm on CD10. It has never been under 6 before :(.
> 
> I have two follies for this Friday's IUI (2nd cycle). She suggested 3 cycles max for IUI and if that doesn't work then go straight to IVF, unless we are willing to do surgery to remove the endometeriosis. Hubby does not want surgery and prefers IVF. I agree with him and so does my primary care doctor.
> 
> So all I can do now is wait and see...

GL!


----------



## MKHewson

Oh my I am so excited for Sat, the 2nd trimester is weird, I don't feel pregnant really. I think I had felt the baby move on the weekend, not sure if it is just wishful thinking though. Ladies, thanks for letting me stay here and share in my journey,and in yours. As always if I am too annoying or your tired of hearing about it, please pm me or let me know. I remember all too the well the struggles and I do not want to cause any heartache. :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## beaniekins

MK - personally I love to hear success stories because it gives me hope! Please keep posting about your pregnancy :flower:


----------



## beaniekins

Hey ladies! I am wondering if any of you are on a progesterone supplement starting after ovulation instead of waiting to confirm a pregnancy? I am doing this for the first time this cycle and have noticed that my temps are much higher than normal for me (consistently over 98 whereas normally I might only reach 98 one or two days in a cycle).

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/306aa8


----------



## Isabel209

hi beaniekins...

When i got pregnant the first time, I was not on progesterone supplements as we were not actually 'trying to concieve'.. so it just happened... but doctor suggested me to take progesterone supplements as soon as i start TTC again. Cyclogest passeries are really good. much better than duphaston tablets.. Good luck
xxx


----------



## Isabel209

hello ladies,

how is everyone doing? I am feeling tired lately... Am on my 2nd day taking LDN (3mg) and slept very well last night. I experienced a terrible headache yesterday but today was feeling fine. I wish i can get that good feel of well being as i have been lacking it for quite long... i've been feeling depressed especially after the 2 miscarriages (one ectopic). it's so traumatic and in effect, i lost concentration and focus.. hope LDN helps... I cant start ttc now as hormones are not stable... :(

need your prayers ladies...

and all those who are going through the same experience, will be in my thoughts and prayers...

Be blessed
XXX


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mk. Glad to have you here. I love that you are almost in the 2nd tri...really gives me hope.

Beanie. My dr just prescribed suppositories to me. I start them tonight. I am 8 dpo. She said my 7 dpo prog test was borderline so just in case she has me on them. I will tast a test next week and if negative then I will stop them. Have you had your prog tested? My temp Only went above 98 a few days n the cycle and I do have borderline prog.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sending you hugs Isabel!!


----------



## MKHewson

ttcbaby117 said:


> Mk. Glad to have you here. I love that you are almost in the 2nd tri...really gives me hope.
> 
> Beanie. My dr just prescribed suppositories to me. I start them tonight. I am 8 dpo. She said my 7 dpo prog test was borderline so just in case she has me on them. I will tast a test next week and if negative then I will stop them. Have you had your prog tested? My temp Only went above 98 a few days n the cycle and I do have borderline prog.

Hehe I am in the 2 nd tri 18 weeks today, I still sit and could either cry, squeal...jump for joy about it LOL.


----------



## beaniekins

Isabel209 said:


> hello ladies,
> 
> how is everyone doing? I am feeling tired lately... Am on my 2nd day taking LDN (3mg) and slept very well last night. I experienced a terrible headache yesterday but today was feeling fine. I wish i can get that good feel of well being as i have been lacking it for quite long... i've been feeling depressed especially after the 2 miscarriages (one ectopic). it's so traumatic and in effect, i lost concentration and focus.. hope LDN helps... I cant start ttc now as hormones are not stable... :(
> 
> need your prayers ladies...
> 
> and all those who are going through the same experience, will be in my thoughts and prayers...
> 
> Be blessed
> XXX

:hugs: Thinking of you and hoping you are feeling better soon. I know it is not easy.


----------



## beaniekins

ttcbaby117 said:


> Mk. Glad to have you here. I love that you are almost in the 2nd tri...really gives me hope.
> 
> Beanie. My dr just prescribed suppositories to me. I start them tonight. I am 8 dpo. She said my 7 dpo prog test was borderline so just in case she has me on them. I will tast a test next week and if negative then I will stop them. Have you had your prog tested? My temp Only went above 98 a few days n the cycle and I do have borderline prog.

I'd describe mine as borderline too. It was 6 a couple of days before my first miscarriage but was pretty good (21) before my second. Last cycle I did a test 6 days post ovulation and it was at 9 (I can't remember the units but these are the US measurements). She had me start progesterone at that point for that cycle, but right after ovulation was confirmed this cycle. I found some interesting stuff last night about how some doctors believe that progesterone deficiency is the fundamental problem behind PCOS. I had never heard that before.


----------



## ttcbaby117

This was my first time being tested on a medicated cycle. On a no medicated cycle I had 8 at 7 dpo. This cycle on femara I had 15.3, which she said shows nice ovulation but she is concerned about the rest of the cycle being sufficiently supported. Do you get ov symptoms? I usually get tender boobs and this cycle I had none and still don't have any. I just wondering all my ov symptoms were because of some sort of prog deficiency.


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> This was my first time being tested on a medicated cycle. On a no medicated cycle I had 8 at 7 dpo. This cycle on femara I had 15.3, which she said shows nice ovulation but she is concerned about the rest of the cycle being sufficiently supported. Do you get ov symptoms? I usually get tender boobs and this cycle I had none and still don't have any. I just wondering all my ov symptoms were because of some sort of prog deficiency.

oh, geesh--my progesterone was a 5 something when i was on clomid at CD 10 or 11 and then jumped to 29 something the next month when i switched to metformin/femara. I am CD 5 today, so will "empty out" the hubs and get back on the wagon Friday night. I feeel like such a nag when ihave to tell him its time to BD but he doesnt mind, or so he says. If this cycle doesnt work we will start looking at IUI. [-o&lt;


----------



## beaniekins

ttcbaby117 said:


> This was my first time being tested on a medicated cycle. On a no medicated cycle I had 8 at 7 dpo. This cycle on femara I had 15.3, which she said shows nice ovulation but she is concerned about the rest of the cycle being sufficiently supported. Do you get ov symptoms? I usually get tender boobs and this cycle I had none and still don't have any. I just wondering all my ov symptoms were because of some sort of prog deficiency.

The only ovulation symptom I have is tender breasts but it only happens sometimes. I was curious about this so looked back at my charts and saw that out of 12 cycles I had tender breasts around ovulation 7 times, usually ranging from 3 to 7 days in duration. I noted tender breasts during both of my miscarriages. I don't remember having them before my daughter was born but I wasn't charting so religiously then. This cycle I noted them but only for one day and I was hoping it was a good sign because I have not had them for the 3 cycles previous to this (when I did not get pregnant). 

I think you might be on to something there though because I googled "progesterone deficiency" and was surprised to find out that PMS symptoms and breast tenderness (among others) can be symptoms of a deficiency. In which case I hope that my supplementation is helping :winkwink:


----------



## LolaM

beaniekins said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> I think you might be on to something there though because I googled "progesterone deficiency" and was surprised to find out that PMS symptoms and breast tenderness (among others) can be symptoms of a deficiency. In which case I hope that my supplementation is helping :winkwink:
> 
> well, that might explain why I have very little cramping and why my PMS has mellowed since I started Femara...I used to have killer cramps and i could FEEL my temper rising! :shrug:Click to expand...


----------



## lululime

LolaM said:


> beaniekins said:
> 
> 
> well, that might explain why I have very little cramping and why my PMS has mellowed since I started Femara...I used to have killer cramps and i could FEEL my temper rising! :shrug:
> 
> That is so funny you mention that you could feel your temperature rising because I DO TOO!!! I tried to tell my nurse that one day and she looked at me like I was crazy, but I do feel the temp rise right around ovulation, and then low and behold, the next morning the temps are up! Hope this cycle is your cycle this month to all of you!Click to expand...


----------



## lululime

On a separate note, I'm so moody :( big fight with the DH. and I admit it, I picked the fight and let it get a bit outta control. I'd like to blame it on the fact that it is my first month of Letrozole. Can this make you moody? All sorts of TV scenes that I've seen before have made me tear up. sigh. 

I'm feeling a bit blue today. :( 

Hopefully my U/S appointment tomorrow will get my spirits up. I'm on day 13 of my first cycle of IUI with Letrozole. What's everyone else's cycle right now? How's everyone doing?


----------



## LolaM

lululime said:


> On a separate note, I'm so moody :( big fight with the DH. and I admit it, I picked the fight and let it get a bit outta control. I'd like to blame it on the fact that it is my first month of Letrozole. Can this make you moody? All sorts of TV scenes that I've seen before have made me tear up. sigh.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit blue today. :(
> 
> Hopefully my U/S appointment tomorrow will get my spirits up. I'm on day 13 of my first cycle of IUI with Letrozole. What's everyone else's cycle right now? How's everyone doing?

CD 6 i have a headache,im hungry and this is my 6th cycle of femara/letrozole. Not my happies, all day long i have to listen to my teaching partner yack about her kid. She can think of nothing else-at 3.30 she turns into a pumpkin head.


----------



## nc1998

lululime said:


> On a separate note, I'm so moody :( big fight with the DH. and I admit it, I picked the fight and let it get a bit outta control. I'd like to blame it on the fact that it is my first month of Letrozole. Can this make you moody? All sorts of TV scenes that I've seen before have made me tear up. sigh.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit blue today. :(
> 
> Hopefully my U/S appointment tomorrow will get my spirits up. I'm on day 13 of my first cycle of IUI with Letrozole. What's everyone else's cycle right now? How's everyone doing?

Good luck with your u/s tomorrow!

I'm on CD8, last day of femara this cycle. Really hoping it actually works to produce ovulation this time... I am getting frustrated - half the year is almost gone and I haven't O'd yet.

The femara hasn't made me moody, just dizzy and a bit sleepy. But the provera that I took a couple of weeks ago to bring on AF made me an emotional wreck! I was sitting in traffic absolutely sobbing listening to some stupid country song. And I must admit I was a bit short with dh a time or two. :dohh: All this ttc'ing can get to us I guess! Hang in there, girl. :)


----------



## lululime

nc1998 said:


> lululime said:
> 
> 
> On a separate note, I'm so moody :( big fight with the DH. and I admit it, I picked the fight and let it get a bit outta control. I'd like to blame it on the fact that it is my first month of Letrozole. Can this make you moody? All sorts of TV scenes that I've seen before have made me tear up. sigh.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit blue today. :(
> 
> Hopefully my U/S appointment tomorrow will get my spirits up. I'm on day 13 of my first cycle of IUI with Letrozole. What's everyone else's cycle right now? How's everyone doing?
> 
> Good luck with your u/s tomorrow!
> 
> I'm on CD8, last day of femara this cycle. Really hoping it actually works to produce ovulation this time... I am getting frustrated - half the year is almost gone and I haven't O'd yet.
> 
> The femara hasn't made me moody, just dizzy and a bit sleepy. But the provera that I took a couple of weeks ago to bring on AF made me an emotional wreck! I was sitting in traffic absolutely sobbing listening to some stupid country song. And I must admit I was a bit short with dh a time or two. :dohh: All this ttc'ing can get to us I guess! Hang in there, girl. :)Click to expand...

Thank you NC1998! all this TTC'ing can really get to us, you're so right with that. At least we have this forum as a way to vent... Sometimes crying it out makes me feel better...

CD8! you must be gearing up to O' soon :) I hope you get lots of good follies to work with this cycle. With Spring here, and Summer around the corner, I think we'll all start to feel better, healthier and stronger to keep ttc'ing until we get our bfp's!!


----------



## LolaM

lululime said:


> nc1998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lululime said:
> 
> 
> On a separate note, I'm so moody :( big fight with the DH. and I admit it, I picked the fight and let it get a bit outta control. I'd like to blame it on the fact that it is my first month of Letrozole. Can this make you moody? All sorts of TV scenes that I've seen before have made me tear up. sigh.
> 
> I'm feeling a bit blue today. :(
> 
> Hopefully my U/S appointment tomorrow will get my spirits up. I'm on day 13 of my first cycle of IUI with Letrozole. What's everyone else's cycle right now? How's everyone doing?
> 
> Good luck with your u/s tomorrow!
> 
> I'm on CD8, last day of femara this cycle. Really hoping it actually works to produce ovulation this time... I am getting frustrated - half the year is almost gone and I haven't O'd yet.
> 
> The femara hasn't made me moody, just dizzy and a bit sleepy. But the provera that I took a couple of weeks ago to bring on AF made me an emotional wreck! I was sitting in traffic absolutely sobbing listening to some stupid country song. And I must admit I was a bit short with dh a time or two. :dohh: All this ttc'ing can get to us I guess! Hang in there, girl. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you NC1998! all this TTC'ing can really get to us, you're so right with that. At least we have this forum as a way to vent... Sometimes crying it out makes me feel better...
> 
> CD8! you must be gearing up to O' soon :) I hope you get lots of good follies to work with this cycle. With Spring here, and Summer around the corner, I think we'll all start to feel better, healthier and stronger to keep ttc'ing until we get our bfp's!!Click to expand...

Well by summers end, ill either be pregnant or out of the game completely....:shrug:


----------



## lululime

I got my positive OPK today! Scheduled my IUI for tomorrow morning. Please pray for me friends!!! xoxo


----------



## Chook

Good luck lululime!!! Xox


----------



## angels2012

Lulu: Yay!!! I have my IUI tomorrow too!!! Will be praying for both of us!!!:dust:


----------



## nc1998

Good luck tomorrow angels and lulu!
:dust:


----------



## lululime

nc1998 said:


> Good luck tomorrow angels and lulu!
> :dust:

Thank you for the luck girls!! and thanks nc1998 :) 

Angel!! Yay! i'm so glad to have a partner during the 2ww!! i'll be thinking good thoughts for you and sending good vibes your way tomorrow :)

Are you excited? this is my first one so I am excited. Any tips? What time is your IUI? Mine is at 10am tomorrow morning :)


----------



## beaniekins

nc1998 said:


> Good luck tomorrow angels and lulu!
> :dust:

Yes, good luck ladies !!!!!! :D


----------



## angels2012

lululime said:


> nc1998 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck tomorrow angels and lulu!
> :dust:
> 
> Thank you for the luck girls!! and thanks nc1998 :)
> 
> Angel!! Yay! i'm so glad to have a partner during the 2ww!! i'll be thinking good thoughts for you and sending good vibes your way tomorrow :)
> 
> Are you excited? this is my first one so I am excited. Any tips? What time is your IUI? Mine is at 10am tomorrow morning :)Click to expand...

This is my second IUI. It felt just like pap. So don't worry and just breathe. :) I am going to try and rest after the procedure.

My IUI is at 10:30am! I will be thinking of you too and sending positive vibes your way!!!! :):dust:


----------



## MKHewson

Oh Ladies, I am sending all the positive vibes out to you girls, I hope this is it for you. :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## beaniekins

Ugh, feeling depressed. I have my best looking chart ever but pretty sure I am not pregnant. I am 12 dpo today and negative test. Also my cervix is starting to open up :-( 

This cycle I started taking progesterone 3 dpo which I suppose is causing my higher than normal temps. I have a beautiful triphasic chart which I didn't expect supplementation would cause, but maybe it does??? Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## Cridge

beaniekins - your chart does look great! I would often have triphasic temps, though, and not be pregnant. It's very possible the progesterone helped with that - or maybe you just did it on your own. I hope you still get your bfp! GL!!


----------



## lululime

angels2012 said:


> Lulu: Yay!!! I have my IUI tomorrow too!!! Will be praying for both of us!!!:dust:

Angel! how did your IUI go? I feel like things went well, DH's counts were great, and I wasn't comfortable at all. However, I have an inkling in the back of my head that I might have missed O. Sometimes those opk sticks confuse me. I mentioned it to the nurse, but she didn't say anything... let me know how you're doing!


----------



## beaniekins

Cridge said:


> beaniekins - your chart does look great! I would often have triphasic temps, though, and not be pregnant. It's very possible the progesterone helped with that - or maybe you just did it on your own. I hope you still get your bfp! GL!!

Thank you! It is still confusing to me why a steady dosage of progesterone would cause my temperatures to keep rising, but maybe it helped my body to produce more than it would have otherwise. In theory progesterone is supposed to peak I want to say 5-9 days after ovulation and then taper off if you are not pregnant. And last cycle I took a supplement and it didn't have this effect (although I didn't start it as early). So interesting!!!!!

Were you taking a progesterone supplement too when you had triphasic charts?


----------



## Cridge

No - the only time I've taken progesterone after ovulating (I used NPC to bring on af many times), is currently - started at 8 weeks pregnant and ended at 12... so not much help for what it does to temp. It would certainly make sense that taking progesterone would make your temp higher, but using NPC never affected my temp in the slightest (but, I hadn't ovulated either). So, the short answer to your question is that no, I was not on progesterone when I had triphasic temps. :) And interestingly, my current pregnancy chart never really went triphasic. :shrug:


----------



## LolaM

beaniekins said:


> Ugh, feeling depressed. I have my best looking chart ever but pretty sure I am not pregnant. I am 12 dpo today and negative test. Also my cervix is starting to open up :-(
> 
> This cycle I started taking progesterone 3 dpo which I suppose is causing my higher than normal temps. I have a beautiful triphasic chart which I didn't expect supplementation would cause, but maybe it does??? Anyone have any thoughts?

My last couple of charts have been triphasic, and my last cycle i made it to 16 DPO and i got nuffin! :shrug:


----------



## angels2012

lululime said:


> angels2012 said:
> 
> 
> Lulu: Yay!!! I have my IUI tomorrow too!!! Will be praying for both of us!!!:dust:
> 
> Angel! how did your IUI go? I feel like things went well, DH's counts were great, and I wasn't comfortable at all. However, I have an inkling in the back of my head that I might have missed O. Sometimes those opk sticks confuse me. I mentioned it to the nurse, but she didn't say anything... let me know how you're doing!Click to expand...

What brand of opk did use? Glad to hear it went well!!! Mine went well- took the nurse a while to get the tube in the cervix though. I felt concerned that I missed my O too since I started getting O symptoms Thursday. I would have liked them to do an IUI at 12 hrs and 36hrs post trigger shot.

Drink lots of water. My acupunture doctor told me to after the IUI.

I have been resting a lot and eating a lot too. My mid to lower back has been aching all morning. This didn't happen in my last IUI.


----------



## MKHewson

Hi Ladies, 
I just wanted to report back from the AM ultrasound, looks like I am team



:pink:

We are over joyed, she is right on date with growth and size. And weighs in a huge 9 ozs lol


----------



## Cridge

Congrats MK!! I'm jealous!! :winkwink:


----------



## angels2012

Congratulations MK!!!! How exciting!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

@lulu & angel. Sending you lots of baby dust during you tww!

@ tcc & nc. Good luck this cycle! 

@ mk. Congratulations! Girls are so fun to buy for! So many cute outfits!

AFM. First u/s on Tuesday at 7 weeks 4 days. Hope to see a fetal pole & heartbeat.


----------



## beaniekins

MKHewson said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I just wanted to report back from the AM ultrasound, looks like I am team
> 
> 
> 
> :pink:
> 
> We are over joyed, she is right on date with growth and size. And weighs in a huge 9 ozs lol

Wow, I can't believe you are almost halfway there already!! Congratulations :flower:


----------



## angels2012

Ms. Shortie said:


> @lulu & angel. Sending you lots of baby dust during you tww!
> 
> @ tcc & nc. Good luck this cycle!
> 
> @ mk. Congratulations! Girls are so fun to buy for! So many cute outfits!
> 
> AFM. First u/s on Tuesday at 7 weeks 4 days. Hope to see a fetal pole & heartbeat.

Ms. Shortie: how exciting! Hope all goes well. :happydance:


----------



## MKHewson

beaniekins said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I just wanted to report back from the AM ultrasound, looks like I am team
> 
> 
> 
> :pink:
> 
> We are over joyed, she is right on date with growth and size. And weighs in a huge 9 ozs lol
> 
> Wow, I can't believe you are almost halfway there already!! Congratulations :flower:Click to expand...

I know it seemed like week 1-12 went by so slow....now its like wow time is flying


----------



## MKHewson

Ms. Shortie said:


> @lulu & angel. Sending you lots of baby dust during you tww!
> 
> @ tcc & nc. Good luck this cycle!
> 
> @ mk. Congratulations! Girls are so fun to buy for! So many cute outfits!
> 
> AFM. First u/s on Tuesday at 7 weeks 4 days. Hope to see a fetal pole & heartbeat.

LOL We are heading to the US for the Canada long weekend, I told my husband I will only buy 3-10 outfits LOL


----------



## MKHewson

Ms. Shortie said:


> @lulu & angel. Sending you lots of baby dust during you tww!
> 
> @ tcc & nc. Good luck this cycle!
> 
> @ mk. Congratulations! Girls are so fun to buy for! So many cute outfits!
> 
> AFM. First u/s on Tuesday at 7 weeks 4 days. Hope to see a fetal pole & heartbeat.

And good luck on Tuesday


----------



## lululime

@ Angel


Thanks Angel, drinking lots of water :)
I used the Clear Blue OPK digital thing, but I used the cheapies too, those are always hard to tell for me. Feeling any symptoms?

I haven't felt anything. Although I think today was my first day that my bbt temp went up. So let me know what you think... i had my IUI on Friday, and I think I O'd on Saturday. Is that ok timing? I heard sperm that has been washed can only survive 24 hours, so if that's the case, what if those washed sperms did not make it through the 24 hours? I BD'd on Friday night, Saturday night too for insurance :)

Do you have any other tips? I went and bought pineapple and grapefruit juice cause it is supposed to help with implantation. And I try to drink one cup of raspberry leaf tea :) 

I'm so glad we're in this together! it's nice to have a buddy during the 2 ww!


----------



## angels2012

lululime said:


> @ Angel
> 
> 
> Thanks Angel, drinking lots of water :)
> I used the Clear Blue OPK digital thing, but I used the cheapies too, those are always hard to tell for me. Feeling any symptoms?
> 
> I haven't felt anything. Although I think today was my first day that my bbt temp went up. So let me know what you think... i had my IUI on Friday, and I think I O'd on Saturday. Is that ok timing? I heard sperm that has been washed can only survive 24 hours, so if that's the case, what if those washed sperms did not make it through the 24 hours? I BD'd on Friday night, Saturday night too for insurance :)
> 
> Do you have any other tips? I went and bought pineapple and grapefruit juice cause it is supposed to help with implantation. And I try to drink one cup of raspberry leaf tea :)
> 
> I'm so glad we're in this together! it's nice to have a buddy during the 2 ww!

Lulu, I think you've got it all covered! A lot of ladies I've read on this site got their Bfp when they O'd after the procedure and BD. Last two cycles I have been worried since I believe that I O'd before the procedure and an egg can only live between 12-36 hrs. We BD Tuesday and Hubby needed to save his guys for Friday due to a history of low sperm counts. On Friday his counts were above what the doctors like to see for IUIs at our facility. However, I feel like we would have BD Wednesday.

I didnt know about the grapefruit juice. Funny thing is for the first time in my life I bought grapefruit juice this morning before reading your post! Hope it works. I am prescribed progesterone cream so that causes my temps to jump so I don't chart anymore. For the past few cycles on it my temps would not drop and I would have my period. :( I have a blood test on Friday to check my progesterone levels. No symptoms so far... :-/

Also, I trust the clearblue digital. Sometimes The other opks may tell you the surge a little late (i.e. O'ing 6 hrs after surge). Happened to me on first response brand.

Other tips: don't carry anything more than 10lbs and don't squat/bend down too much.


----------



## nc1998

Angels and Lulu - sounds like all went well with the iui's - good luck!

MK - congrats on a healthy baby girl! That's great news.

I went into the dr this morning for cd13 u/s - two big follicles and my lining was 7.9. The nurse seemed to think I would for sure O this time... we'll see! I'm supposed to opk and if I don't get a + by wed or thurs to consider coming in that day for a trigger shot. But I think I may O on my own - lots more CM and cervix is soft - didn't really happen last time. Dh was like, "TWO follicles? Does that mean twins?" I told him not to get his hopes up. :)


----------



## MKHewson

nc1998 said:


> Angels and Lulu - sounds like all went well with the iui's - good luck!
> 
> MK - congrats on a healthy baby girl! That's great news.
> 
> I went into the dr this morning for cd13 u/s - two big follicles and my lining was 7.9. The nurse seemed to think I would for sure O this time... we'll see! I'm supposed to opk and if I don't get a + by wed or thurs to consider coming in that day for a trigger shot. But I think I may O on my own - lots more CM and cervix is soft - didn't really happen last time. Dh was like, "TWO follicles? Does that mean twins?" I told him not to get his hopes up. :)

Thanks so much, and good luck on this cycle for you as well.Ill be keeping my fingers crossed. Also the month I conceived, I BD'd as soon as the CM showed up.


----------



## lululime

angels2012 said:


> lululime said:
> 
> 
> @ Angel
> 
> 
> Thanks Angel, drinking lots of water :)
> I used the Clear Blue OPK digital thing, but I used the cheapies too, those are always hard to tell for me. Feeling any symptoms?
> 
> I haven't felt anything. Although I think today was my first day that my bbt temp went up. So let me know what you think... i had my IUI on Friday, and I think I O'd on Saturday. Is that ok timing? I heard sperm that has been washed can only survive 24 hours, so if that's the case, what if those washed sperms did not make it through the 24 hours? I BD'd on Friday night, Saturday night too for insurance :)
> 
> Do you have any other tips? I went and bought pineapple and grapefruit juice cause it is supposed to help with implantation. And I try to drink one cup of raspberry leaf tea :)
> 
> I'm so glad we're in this together! it's nice to have a buddy during the 2 ww!
> 
> Lulu, I think you've got it all covered! A lot of ladies I've read on this site got their Bfp when they O'd after the procedure and BD. Last two cycles I have been worried since I believe that I O'd before the procedure and an egg can only live between 12-36 hrs. We BD Tuesday and Hubby needed to save his guys for Friday due to a history of low sperm counts. On Friday his counts were above what the doctors like to see for IUIs at our facility. However, I feel like we would have BD Wednesday.
> 
> I didnt know about the grapefruit juice. Funny thing is for the first time in my life I bought grapefruit juice this morning before reading your post! Hope it works. I am prescribed progesterone cream so that causes my temps to jump so I don't chart anymore. For the past few cycles on it my temps would not drop and I would have my period. :( I have a blood test on Friday to check my progesterone levels. No symptoms so far... :-/
> 
> Also, I trust the clearblue digital. Sometimes The other opks may tell you the surge a little late (i.e. O'ing 6 hrs after surge). Happened to me on first response brand.
> 
> Other tips: don't carry anything more than 10lbs and don't squat/bend down too much.Click to expand...

Oh the pineapple thing, I should mention, the core is the important part of the pineapple. I guess the enzymes in the core help with implantation, and the same enzyme can be found in grapefruits as well. I bought a whole pineapple, and chopped it up to eat through the week, and bought fresh organic grapefruit juice :)

My temp is still kinda on the low side. I sure hope I ovulated :S
It can be so confusing sometimes!


----------



## Chiles

Congrats MK on the baby girl!!!!! I was just coming over to see if you found out what you were having yet. I secretly want a girl too because they are sooo fun to shop for....its going to be hard to only pick 10 outfits lol. 

To all my other femara friends, I have been checking in and out on you guys and I will continue to. AFM- my gonal f cycle was cancelled due to such a good response and I was unable to convert to IVF. I am on a short break until June... I had 20 maturing follicles, so I probably will still ovulate on my own, but I was told to abstain. We are thinking about IVF in june or July.


----------



## MKHewson

Chiles said:


> Congrats MK on the baby girl!!!!! I was just coming over to see if you found out what you were having yet. I secretly want a girl too because they are sooo fun to shop for....its going to be hard to only pick 10 outfits lol.
> 
> To all my other femara friends, I have been checking in and out on you guys and I will continue to. AFM- my gonal f cycle was cancelled due to such a good response and I was unable to convert to IVF. I am on a short break until June... I had 20 maturing follicles, so I probably will still ovulate on my own, but I was told to abstain. We are thinking about IVF in june or July.

I was funny is wasn't until the morning of the US that I thought, if I have a girl I will be the first one out of all the high school girls I graduated with LOL.


----------



## Chiles

Wow. That is such a weird odd. If I have a girl I will be the 1st out of my friends that have kids to think about it. The females that I did graduated with that have kids, majority of them do have boys! Wow I would have never thought about it like that. After it is all said and done, I just want a healthy baby or babies! My husband said if we have twins we are not having anymore :/ I told him we will cross that bridge when we get there!


----------



## MKHewson

Chiles said:


> Wow. That is such a weird odd. If I have a girl I will be the 1st out of my friends that have kids to think about it. The females that I did graduated with that have kids, majority of them do have boys! Wow I would have never thought about it like that. After it is all said and done, I just want a healthy baby or babies! My husband said if we have twins we are not having anymore :/ I told him we will cross that bridge when we get there!

I was content as well just to hear healthy baby, but I will admit, i was pretty tickled to hear girl LOL. I felt perhaps the universe was paying it forward to me for having such a tough time getting to this point.


----------



## Cridge

Oh MK - I hope I'm that lucky!! I've wanted my girl for so many years and I just feel like I don't have the kind of luck to get a girl. I'm a pretty positive person, but for some reason I feel like with everything I've been through, that's just a sign that there's no luck there for a girl. Obviously, I'd be thrilled to have another boy, but knowing this is my very last chance, I'd really like my girl! I've got about 3 more weeks til we find out!! 

NC1998 - I had at least 2 fully mature follicles and I ended up with only one lil' bub. So although it's definitely possible to end up with twins, there's no guarantee. GL!!


----------



## MKHewson

Cridge said:


> Oh MK - I hope I'm that lucky!! I've wanted my girl for so many years and I just feel like I don't have the kind of luck to get a girl. I'm a pretty positive person, but for some reason I feel like with everything I've been through, that's just a sign that there's no luck there for a girl. Obviously, I'd be thrilled to have another boy, but knowing this is my very last chance, I'd really like my girl! I've got about 3 more weeks til we find out!!
> 
> NC1998 - I had at least 2 fully mature follicles and I ended up with only one lil' bub. So although it's definitely possible to end up with twins, there's no guarantee. GL!!


3 weeks, thats not to far away to find out though, must getting excited


----------



## Cridge

MKHewson said:


> 3 weeks, thats not to far away to find out though, must getting excited

SO excited!! I have an u/s this Wednesday and I'm going to ask if she can make a guess, although I won't put any stock into whatever she says. My son is most excited of all to find out the gender - he's been counting the days since he first found out!!


----------



## Chook

Congratulations Mk! So happy to hear you have a healthy little girl on board!!! I'm the opposite to you guys as I would love a boy but would be just as happy to have a little girl! My partner has a little girl that I'm really close to so a boy would be great. We are only going to do this once!!! That's if I ever get there to start with!!! We are on a break again till next cycle. I've been having some pretty rough days but my chin is still up and we will keep trying. I think one more loss and we will stop trying. It's got to hard on me mentally. Anyway take care ladies and for those of us still ttc good luck and for those of you that have a wonderful baby on board keep doing what you are doing and that you for sticking around and letting us share this journey with you xox


----------



## Chook

* thank


----------



## LolaM

lululime said:


> angels2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lululime said:
> 
> 
> @ Angel
> 
> 
> Thanks Angel, drinking lots of water :)
> I used the Clear Blue OPK digital thing, but I used the cheapies too, those are always hard to tell for me. Feeling any symptoms?
> 
> I haven't felt anything. Although I think today was my first day that my bbt temp went up. So let me know what you think... i had my IUI on Friday, and I think I O'd on Saturday. Is that ok timing? I heard sperm that has been washed can only survive 24 hours, so if that's the case, what if those washed sperms did not make it through the 24 hours? I BD'd on Friday night, Saturday night too for insurance :)
> 
> Do you have any other tips? I went and bought pineapple and grapefruit juice cause it is supposed to help with implantation. And I try to drink one cup of raspberry leaf tea :)
> 
> I'm so glad we're in this together! it's nice to have a buddy during the 2 ww!
> 
> Lulu, I think you've got it all covered! A lot of ladies I've read on this site got their Bfp when they O'd after the procedure and BD. Last two cycles I have been worried since I believe that I O'd before the procedure and an egg can only live between 12-36 hrs. We BD Tuesday and Hubby needed to save his guys for Friday due to a history of low sperm counts. On Friday his counts were above what the doctors like to see for IUIs at our facility. However, I feel like we would have BD Wednesday.
> 
> I didnt know about the grapefruit juice. Funny thing is for the first time in my life I bought grapefruit juice this morning before reading your post! Hope it works. I am prescribed progesterone cream so that causes my temps to jump so I don't chart anymore. For the past few cycles on it my temps would not drop and I would have my period. :( I have a blood test on Friday to check my progesterone levels. No symptoms so far... :-/
> 
> Also, I trust the clearblue digital. Sometimes The other opks may tell you the surge a little late (i.e. O'ing 6 hrs after surge). Happened to me on first response brand.
> 
> Other tips: don't carry anything more than 10lbs and don't squat/bend down too much.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh the pineapple thing, I should mention, the core is the important part of the pineapple. I guess the enzymes in the core help with implantation, and the same enzyme can be found in grapefruits as well. I bought a whole pineapple, and chopped it up to eat through the week, and bought fresh organic grapefruit juice :)
> 
> My temp is still kinda on the low side. I sure hope I ovulated :S
> It can be so confusing sometimes!Click to expand...

huh--i also bought a pineapple and chopped it up but i dont eat the core, its not the tastiest part! Perhaps i shall go eat me a slice o'pineapple and eat the core, too.


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> Wow. That is such a weird odd. If I have a girl I will be the 1st out of my friends that have kids to think about it. The females that I did graduated with that have kids, majority of them do have boys! Wow I would have never thought about it like that. After it is all said and done, I just want a healthy baby or babies! My husband said if we have twins we are not having anymore :/ I told him we will cross that bridge when we get there!

Thats what my husband said. if we have twins we dont have to do this ANYmore! Now I just have to GET pregnant, man this really sucks. One of the preggos was talking about her baby, she cant find out what it is just yet and I was standing there, listening to her drone on and on and in my head i was thinking "I dont f--ing care if you give birth to a friggin BILLY GOAT! BAAAAA" :ignore: This must be the SARCASTIC part of my cycle, i had a little chuckle over that, so at least im in semi-good spirits!:dohh:


----------



## angels2012

LolaM said:


> lululime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angels2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lululime said:
> 
> 
> @ Angel
> 
> 
> Thanks Angel, drinking lots of water :)
> I used the Clear Blue OPK digital thing, but I used the cheapies too, those are always hard to tell for me. Feeling any symptoms?
> 
> I haven't felt anything. Although I think today was my first day that my bbt temp went up. So let me know what you think... i had my IUI on Friday, and I think I O'd on Saturday. Is that ok timing? I heard sperm that has been washed can only survive 24 hours, so if that's the case, what if those washed sperms did not make it through the 24 hours? I BD'd on Friday night, Saturday night too for insurance :)
> 
> Do you have any other tips? I went and bought pineapple and grapefruit juice cause it is supposed to help with implantation. And I try to drink one cup of raspberry leaf tea :)
> 
> I'm so glad we're in this together! it's nice to have a buddy during the 2 ww!
> 
> Lulu, I think you've got it all covered! A lot of ladies I've read on this site got their Bfp when they O'd after the procedure and BD. Last two cycles I have been worried since I believe that I O'd before the procedure and an egg can only live between 12-36 hrs. We BD Tuesday and Hubby needed to save his guys for Friday due to a history of low sperm counts. On Friday his counts were above what the doctors like to see for IUIs at our facility. However, I feel like we would have BD Wednesday.
> 
> I didnt know about the grapefruit juice. Funny thing is for the first time in my life I bought grapefruit juice this morning before reading your post! Hope it works. I am prescribed progesterone cream so that causes my temps to jump so I don't chart anymore. For the past few cycles on it my temps would not drop and I would have my period. :( I have a blood test on Friday to check my progesterone levels. No symptoms so far... :-/
> 
> Also, I trust the clearblue digital. Sometimes The other opks may tell you the surge a little late (i.e. O'ing 6 hrs after surge). Happened to me on first response brand.
> 
> Other tips: don't carry anything more than 10lbs and don't squat/bend down too much.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh the pineapple thing, I should mention, the core is the important part of the pineapple. I guess the enzymes in the core help with implantation, and the same enzyme can be found in grapefruits as well. I bought a whole pineapple, and chopped it up to eat through the week, and bought fresh organic grapefruit juice :)
> 
> My temp is still kinda on the low side. I sure hope I ovulated :S
> It can be so confusing sometimes!Click to expand...
> 
> huh--i also bought a pineapple and chopped it up but i dont eat the core, its not the tastiest part! Perhaps i shall go eat me a slice o'pineapple and eat the core, too.Click to expand...

Lulu: Where did you find the organic grapefruit juice? Is it in the fridge area at the supermarket?

I thought the core is very fiber-y and not edible. I guess I will have to try, but all the pineapples at the store are super green. :( I will buy one and put in a paper bag! :)


----------



## Cridge

Chook - :hug: I'm glad you're keeping your chin up! It's okay to take a break and you never know what the future brings. DH had completely, 100%, given up on having another one and had moved on with his life. Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately, as it turns out), I was never able to get there mentally and had to really nudge (or push) him into giving it one last try after all these years. Bingo. SO many of my friends think that this baby is a miracle that just happened because my body decided to work after all these years. I have to set them straight immediately because I am NOT one of those women that suddenly their body started working after 15 years. The point is, even after all the heartache and torture that fertility problems bring, you never know what lies ahead. I believe that if you never give up (again - breaks are okay), you'll eventually have your little one! It might take a lot of hard work and more aches and pains, but you deserve your miracle baby, and I believe you'll have one someday!! Take care hun!!


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Chook - :hug: I'm glad you're keeping your chin up! It's okay to take a break and you never know what the future brings. DH had completely, 100%, given up on having another one and had moved on with his life. Unfortunately (or maybe fortunately, as it turns out), I was never able to get there mentally and had to really nudge (or push) him into giving it one last try after all these years. Bingo. SO many of my friends think that this baby is a miracle that just happened because my body decided to work after all these years. I have to set them straight immediately because I am NOT one of those women that suddenly their body started working after 15 years. The point is, even after all the heartache and torture that fertility problems bring, you never know what lies ahead. I believe that if you never give up (again - breaks are okay), you'll eventually have your little one! It might take a lot of hard work and more aches and pains, but you deserve your miracle baby, and I believe you'll have one someday!! Take care hun!!

I believe that the universe has a plan and soemtimes, we just have to let the universe lead us where it will! I am a teacher and work has been hard to come by and there were many times when I thought I wouldnt continue teaching, but everytime "something" pulls me back. Even when the economy tanked and many teachers were laid off, I got a job. When I thought there wouldnt be a man and made plans to AI the next summer, a month later, i met the hubs...you really just never do know


----------



## Chook

Oh cringe that's so nice! Thank you so much...xox


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm on CD 14 of my first femara cycle after 7 rounds of clomid. I didn't respond well to clomid, only ovulating 2/7 tries and that was at the max dose. This will probably be my last cycle with my obgyn, as I have an appointment with a RE in June. I'm praying I'm about to ovulate, but have my doubts since I'm on the lowest dose. Im just waiting..I hate waiting! Haha


----------



## lululime

LolaM said:


> huh--i also bought a pineapple and chopped it up but i dont eat the core, its not the tastiest part! Perhaps i shall go eat me a slice o'pineapple and eat the core, too.

Angel
It's kinda chewy and tough isnt it? hehe but if that means it will help with implantation, I'm sure we all don't mind :) 

do you have any symptoms? we are both on 4dpiui right? I have slight cramping, but I feel like it's something I always get right around this time whe my Progesterone starts to really kick in.... 

Let's both think positive!


----------



## beaniekins

lindsayms05 said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm on CD 14 of my first femara cycle after 7 rounds of clomid. I didn't respond well to clomid, only ovulating 2/7 tries and that was at the max dose. This will probably be my last cycle with my obgyn, as I have an appointment with a RE in June. I'm praying I'm about to ovulate, but have my doubts since I'm on the lowest dose. Im just waiting..I hate waiting! Haha

Welcome! I'm with you - really tired of trying to be patient!! Hang in there and I hope the femara works better for you.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Reading all of your posts makes me get all pumped up to ttc again! Hopefully my labs will be 0 this Friday, but still have to wait 2 more months cause of the meds. Grr!! My hubs saw me reading on here last night and just started grinning. I asked him "what?" and he said Ive got TTC fever again lol. He's ready to jump back in the saddle like last week lol. Im planning on having the HSG next month when my first "natural" cycle comes around and then start pumping the folic acid back in.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Welcome Lindsayms! Hopefully Femara will do the trick. 

@Ms.Stinski. Fingers crossed for a 0 too. Have you had an HSG before? My one friend conceived the month after it after trying for over a year and 1/2 including Femara and IUI. Even though it didn't show any blockage maybe it helped "open" things up. GL!

@lulu and Lola. TWW can be so tough but so much better with a buddy. I had never heard of the pineapple for implantation. I did hear it's suppose to bring on labor but you have to eat the whole thing. ;)

Hugs Chook. I hope today was a better day and things are looking brighter.

AFM. Got to see the bean and it was alive with a heart rate of 144. Will keep dropping by to check on you guys if it's ok with all of you. I'm sending tons of baby dust your way!


----------



## LolaM

Ms. Shortie said:


> @lulu and Lola. TWW can be so tough but so much better with a buddy. I had never heard of the pineapple for implantation. I did hear it's suppose to bring on labor but you have to eat the whole thing. ;)

Thats alot of freakin' pineapple!


----------



## angels2012

lululime said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> huh--i also bought a pineapple and chopped it up but i dont eat the core, its not the tastiest part! Perhaps i shall go eat me a slice o'pineapple and eat the core, too.
> 
> Angel
> It's kinda chewy and tough isnt it? hehe but if that means it will help with implantation, I'm sure we all don't mind :)
> 
> do you have any symptoms? we are both on 4dpiui right? I have slight cramping, but I feel like it's something I always get right around this time whe my Progesterone starts to really kick in....
> 
> Let's both think positive!Click to expand...

Thanks Lulu! Yup 4dpiui! :winkwink: 

I am on prescribed progesterone cream so I always get some symptoms. My first cycle on it in Jan I thought I was preggo...but turns out it was just the cream causing all of it. So these past few cycles I have been trying to ignore all the symptoms I get. :coffee: 

My RE nurse called and rescheduled my progesterone blood work for this Thursday because she will be out of town Friday. And she wants to meet for consultation. No idea what she wants to talk about! 

Where are your cramps? Sometimes it is on my lower back.


----------



## angels2012

LolaM said:


> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> @lulu and Lola. TWW can be so tough but so much better with a buddy. I had never heard of the pineapple for implantation. I did hear it's suppose to bring on labor but you have to eat the whole thing. ;)
> 
> Thats alot of freakin' pineapple!Click to expand...

Pineapple makes me HAPPY! :happydance: Seriously, if I am ever unhappy, just give me a pineapple! That's what I tell my hubby. Our backyard lights are all shaped as pineapples! LOL


----------



## nc1998

lindsayms05 said:


> Hi ladies! I hope you don't mind if I join you. I'm on CD 14 of my first femara cycle after 7 rounds of clomid. I didn't respond well to clomid, only ovulating 2/7 tries and that was at the max dose. This will probably be my last cycle with my obgyn, as I have an appointment with a RE in June. I'm praying I'm about to ovulate, but have my doubts since I'm on the lowest dose. Im just waiting..I hate waiting! Haha

Hi Lindsay - welcome! I'm right about the same as you, CD15 for me today, no O yet. Totally hear ya about the waiting!

Sorry you had such a bad experience with the clomid, hopefully femara will do the trick! (I did not O on 2.5mg, so we are trying 5 this month, fx'd!)


----------



## nc1998

Ms. Shortie said:


> Welcome Lindsayms! Hopefully Femara will do the trick.
> 
> @Ms.Stinski. Fingers crossed for a 0 too. Have you had an HSG before? My one friend conceived the month after it after trying for over a year and 1/2 including Femara and IUI. Even though it didn't show any blockage maybe it helped "open" things up. GL!
> 
> @lulu and Lola. TWW can be so tough but so much better with a buddy. I had never heard of the pineapple for implantation. I did hear it's suppose to bring on labor but you have to eat the whole thing. ;)
> 
> Hugs Chook. I hope today was a better day and things are looking brighter.
> 
> AFM. Got to see the bean and it was alive with a heart rate of 144. Will keep dropping by to check on you guys if it's ok with all of you. I'm sending tons of baby dust your way!

Congrats on the baby! :) Wonderful news.


----------



## nc1998

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Reading all of your posts makes me get all pumped up to ttc again! Hopefully my labs will be 0 this Friday, but still have to wait 2 more months cause of the meds. Grr!! My hubs saw me reading on here last night and just started grinning. I asked him "what?" and he said Ive got TTC fever again lol. He's ready to jump back in the saddle like last week lol. Im planning on having the HSG next month when my first "natural" cycle comes around and then start pumping the folic acid back in.

Good luck! Glad you are starting to get the ttc-bug again. :)


----------



## Chiles

Congrats nc :)


----------



## MrsCompass

MKHewson said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Wow. That is such a weird odd. If I have a girl I will be the 1st out of my friends that have kids to think about it. The females that I did graduated with that have kids, majority of them do have boys! Wow I would have never thought about it like that. After it is all said and done, I just want a healthy baby or babies! My husband said if we have twins we are not having anymore :/ I told him we will cross that bridge when we get there!
> 
> I was content as well just to hear healthy baby, but I will admit, i was pretty tickled to hear girl LOL. I felt perhaps the universe was paying it forward to me for having such a tough time getting to this point.Click to expand...


Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you and your hubby MK!!! And I'm really happy that you are keeping us all informed in your journey. :hugs::happydance: Congrats again!!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Chook said:


> Congratulations Mk! So happy to hear you have a healthy little girl on board!!! I'm the opposite to you guys as I would love a boy but would be just as happy to have a little girl! My partner has a little girl that I'm really close to so a boy would be great. We are only going to do this once!!! That's if I ever get there to start with!!! We are on a break again till next cycle. I've been having some pretty rough days but my chin is still up and we will keep trying. I think one more loss and we will stop trying. It's got to hard on me mentally. Anyway take care ladies and for those of us still ttc good luck and for those of you that have a wonderful baby on board keep doing what you are doing and that you for sticking around and letting us share this journey with you xox

Chook, I hope you don't mind me asking. Why did they put you on a break? I know our miscarriages were very close to each other. Is there another reason as to why for the break? Just curious. 

I am still on a BCP break .. one more week and a half to go until I finish my last pack of BCP. I hope we get to start next cycle. I've never been on the pills before so I am experiencing breakthrough bleeding ... the clinic said to ride it out ... and we can start when I get my period.


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Wow. That is such a weird odd. If I have a girl I will be the 1st out of my friends that have kids to think about it. The females that I did graduated with that have kids, majority of them do have boys! Wow I would have never thought about it like that. After it is all said and done, I just want a healthy baby or babies! My husband said if we have twins we are not having anymore :/ I told him we will cross that bridge when we get there!
> 
> I was content as well just to hear healthy baby, but I will admit, i was pretty tickled to hear girl LOL. I felt perhaps the universe was paying it forward to me for having such a tough time getting to this point.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Congratulations!!!!!!!!!! So happy for you and your hubby MK!!! And I'm really happy that you are keeping us all informed in your journey. :hugs::happydance: Congrats again!!!Click to expand...

Thanks Trina, we are so excited. Time is flying by


----------



## lululime

@ Shortie! Yes it's always good to have a buddy in the 2ww. it can be quite tortuous! I was good the first two days, and now i went from feeling good to impatient!  I have read that pineapple contains bromelain and that it helps with implantation, so i've been trying to eat some pineapple cores :) Hopefully it works this time around!

@Angel - I've been having some AF type cramping in the stomach, but then I kinda felt like I could feel the fallopian tubes contracting. Have you felt anything like that? Gosh I hope this is our BFP month!!! I try to ignore my symptoms, but I just can't help it! i dont' feel any soreness in the boob area, so i'm kinda worried about that... Are we 5dpiui now? what day are you gonna test? I think I'm gonna test on May 18th. if i can make it that long, and if AF doesn't come by then.


----------



## siblingwishes

MKHewson said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Wow. That is such a weird odd. If I have a girl I will be the 1st out of my friends that have kids to think about it. The females that I did graduated with that have kids, majority of them do have boys! Wow I would have never thought about it like that. After it is all said and done, I just want a healthy baby or babies! My husband said if we have twins we are not having anymore :/ I told him we will cross that bridge when we get there!
> 
> I was content as well just to hear healthy baby, but I will admit, i was pretty tickled to hear girl LOL. I felt perhaps the universe was paying it forward to me for having such a tough time getting to this point.Click to expand...

A girl!!! YAY! Congrats MK! How are you feeling these days?


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Wow. That is such a weird odd. If I have a girl I will be the 1st out of my friends that have kids to think about it. The females that I did graduated with that have kids, majority of them do have boys! Wow I would have never thought about it like that. After it is all said and done, I just want a healthy baby or babies! My husband said if we have twins we are not having anymore :/ I told him we will cross that bridge when we get there!
> 
> I was content as well just to hear healthy baby, but I will admit, i was pretty tickled to hear girl LOL. I felt perhaps the universe was paying it forward to me for having such a tough time getting to this point.Click to expand...
> 
> A girl!!! YAY! Congrats MK! How are you feeling these days?Click to expand...

I am feeling fantastic, zero complaints. If I had not seen her for myself on Sat, I wouldn't know I was pregnant LOL. So far so good, and you??


----------



## Chook

Mrscompass- we had a break the cycle after my mc in January and was told to have this cycle off after mc last cycle. Its not really a break it's just having the cycle after each loss off. I wasn't ready to do injections and progesterone daily this cycle anyway. I needed some time out. I'm off to see the wiggles with my step daughter today so that should make me smile :)


----------



## pcosmomof1

New cycle started Monday had RE appt today and he changed my protocol and im sure ill be going on progesterone due to my lh phase only lasted 10 days. Hes having me still take 10 pills of 2.5 femara but only over 4 days 1 pill the first day then 2 then 3 then 4 then if all goes well ill trigger a week later. O took me by suprise last cycle due to he said none of my follies were big enough to trigger but my body did it on its own the following day. I have horrible O pains so I know pretty much down to the min I O.....But the pain effects me and im usually so sore that BDin isnt something I wanna do. Ill also be doing IUI at home this cycle if all goes well...we will see . Im not looking forward to taking such high dosages due to last cycle femara gave me a killer headache. Good luck to everyone I dont respond to posts I read but do know I read them all and wish you all the best.


----------



## angels2012

lululime said:


> @ Shortie! Yes it's always good to have a buddy in the 2ww. it can be quite tortuous! I was good the first two days, and now i went from feeling good to impatient!  I have read that pineapple contains bromelain and that it helps with implantation, so i've been trying to eat some pineapple cores :) Hopefully it works this time around!
> 
> @Angel - I've been having some AF type cramping in the stomach, but then I kinda felt like I could feel the fallopian tubes contracting. Have you felt anything like that? Gosh I hope this is our BFP month!!! I try to ignore my symptoms, but I just can't help it! i dont' feel any soreness in the boob area, so i'm kinda worried about that... Are we 5dpiui now? what day are you gonna test? I think I'm gonna test on May 18th. if i can make it that long, and if AF doesn't come by then.

Lulu - That sounds like some hopeful cramping! I have not had that before. Yes we are 5dpiui. I have a blood test scheduled for May 18th to check my beta. So far I am ok. I usually get anxious by two or three days before expected period and may test at home. I will let you know though! I had a really vivid dream last night which was odd. No soreness in the boob area. I've been eating a lot (or it feels like it), but not gaining and losing! Not sure what is going on. Maybe the grapefruit juice is causing my weight loss! :) I have a glass before and after work. I hope this is our BFP month as well!!!! Fingers crossed and toes crossed! LOL

BTW - I've read somewhere to take it easy on 6dpiui because that is when the implantation may happen.... I have to go to work and then run to get my blood test & consult at my RE. My aunt is also having a double mastectomy tomorrow. :((((((((((( It maybe a stressful day for me! *** TAKING DEEP BREATHS ***


----------



## Chook

Psoc- my ovulation is extremelly painful too. Now this is going to be way too much information but I of the opinion that if I can help I will tell all!!! I have found (here it comes) getting in the doggy position (sorry ladies) its not as painful and that is how we have conceived the last three times!!! Sometimes I used to stress about how much it was going to hurt that I don't think I would have conceived because I was panicking about it and even gritting my teeth at times in agony!!! Anyway it's worth a shot. Sorry if I have affended anyone by talking about positions lol.


----------



## nc1998

Chook - lol - I'm certainly not offended - glad you have found a way to get around the pain! :winkwink:

Cd16 here, no + opk's or temp rise yet! Argh! I've got a call in with dr - they said when I was there cd13 that I should probably get a trigger in this situation, so I guess maybe I'll do it this time. I felt like it was going to happen on Tuesday (CM and cervix position both indicating peak fertility!), but I think my temp would already be up if it had. :dohh:


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> Psoc- my ovulation is extremelly painful too. Now this is going to be way too much information but I of the opinion that if I can help I will tell all!!! I have found (here it comes) getting in the doggy position (sorry ladies) its not as painful and that is how we have conceived the last three times!!! Sometimes I used to stress about how much it was going to hurt that I don't think I would have conceived because I was panicking about it and even gritting my teeth at times in agony!!! Anyway it's worth a shot. Sorry if I have affended anyone by talking about positions lol.

I found ovulation incredibly uncomfortably, I thought one night how I so pose to BD when i am feeling such cramps. I would have to take a Advil and wait till it worked before I could even consider.


----------



## pcosmomof1

Chook
Thank you ma'am It seemed to be much worse last month with meds . Ill def. try that this month. Maybe ill get lucky and actually see some sort of positive results this month my DH works crazy hours and our BD time tends to be lacking due to this you know that short window and he tends to be gone during most of it. I talked to RE office this morning to set up my next appt and if they trigger on that day it will put us right into my DHs 3 days off. So please everyone keep your fingers crossed that my body does what it needs to over the next week to make healthy follies to trigger....


----------



## lululime

@Angel,
Thanks! I will try and take it easy today. I'm sorry to hear about your aunt!! :( Gosh that must be hard. But be strong! You may have a little bean trying to stick to you :) I hope that is the case. That way, at least there is some good light at the end of your hard day right? 

Wow you've been so good about the grapefruit juice! I've been kind of bad. I haven't really done alot of grapefruit juice drinking, but i did have a whole entire pineapple core through the last few days. Finished the last of the cores this morning! Hopefully that will help.

I hope to be able to take it easy this wknd, but I am in a wedding and I'm in it! so i have alot of 'event's coming up starting today :( I better take it easy though.

No cramps for me anymore :( which kind of bummed me out. how are you feeling? 
We are 6dpiui now, but I am only 5dpo. time seems to go by slooooow~~!!!

ps. thanks for the tip about taking it easy. i also hear that you should keep your stomach area warm at all times. :) anything helps right? baby dust to both of us!! and fingers, toes, everything crossed!!!


----------



## angels2012

@lulu,

Thanks for the positive comments! I just got back from the hospital. My aunt is in pain but the doctor said the survey went well. I am now laying on the sofa trying to take it easy. I am feeling a little crampy now on my right lower abdomen. 

Last night while trying to fall asleep, my lower left back pain became dull, spread to my left butt and down my left leg. Then my right nipple started to feel like needles were poking at it. All strange. I wonder if my progesterone cream is doing all this.

Anyways, went to RE earlier. Both my arms has bandages now. They had a hard time finding my veins. I blame it on the AZ heat! The consult today was for IVF, I had NO IDEA!!! They said they thought that is what the doctor said to do if this round of IUI is not going to work. They were going to setup everything just in case... Uhhh hubby didn't go with me and I know that is not what he wants. We are willing to try 3cycles of IUI max. If this round of IUI doesn't work, I will ask to increase my dose of femara since my body has gotten used to it. So not as many follicles as when I first started (4!!!) I was on 5mg. 

I hope you have a great time at the wedding! How exciting!!! I do hope you get to relax. :)

Thanks for the warm belly tip :)


----------



## beaniekins

@ angels - wow, that sounds overwhelming to have a consult like that out of the blue, esp with everything else you have going on! I hope you get your BFP and it is a moot point.

AFM - cycle day 2 and back on the femara bandwagon! Will be on 5 mg days 3-7 (new as it was days 5-9 before). I didn't ovulate the last time on this dose and asked them to increase it but they said they don't prescribe above 5 mg. I know other doctors do so that surprises me. They said there is no research that proves higher doses are more effective. Hmmmm.....


----------



## angels2012

beaniekins said:


> @ angels - wow, that sounds overwhelming to have a consult like that out of the blue, esp with everything else you have going on! I hope you get your BFP and it is a moot point.
> 
> AFM - cycle day 2 and back on the femara bandwagon! Will be on 5 mg days 3-7 (new as it was days 5-9 before). I didn't ovulate the last time on this dose and asked them to increase it but they said they don't prescribe above 5 mg. I know other doctors do so that surprises me. They said there is no research that proves higher doses are more effective. Hmmmm.....

@beaniekins: I hope that by changing the days works for you. Try to take some good quality fish oil supplements if you are not allergic. This helps with the egg structure development. Did you have any follicles on the previous cycle?


----------



## beaniekins

angels2012 said:


> beaniekins said:
> 
> 
> @ angels - wow, that sounds overwhelming to have a consult like that out of the blue, esp with everything else you have going on! I hope you get your BFP and it is a moot point.
> 
> AFM - cycle day 2 and back on the femara bandwagon! Will be on 5 mg days 3-7 (new as it was days 5-9 before). I didn't ovulate the last time on this dose and asked them to increase it but they said they don't prescribe above 5 mg. I know other doctors do so that surprises me. They said there is no research that proves higher doses are more effective. Hmmmm.....
> 
> @beaniekins: I hope that by changing the days works for you. Try to take some good quality fish oil supplements if you are not allergic. This helps with the egg structure development. Did you have any follicles on the previous cycle?Click to expand...

I'm trying to remember...it was back in January. I know I went in for 3 separate mid-cycle ultrasounds. I think I had 3 follicles that were around 10 or 12 mm but they just never got any bigger.


----------



## lululime

@Angel,
WOW, why in the WORLD would they do a consult like that where they take your blood out.... for IVF without your knowledge? Sometimes I get that feeling that the RE office doesnt try hard enough with the IUI's and whatnot because they want us to all go down the IVF path. 

I'm so excited for your symptoms!! I on the otherhand am feeling nothing. So I'm kind of disappointed about that. Every day DH asks me how I feel adn we both get disappointed that I just dont' feel anything! WAHHH :( 

I hope it's my body playing tricks on me, and I hope that your symptoms lead to a big FAT positive :) better one than none right?


----------



## pcosmomof1

lululime

Dont stress with my first pregnancy I had gone off clomid for a month due to family issues effecting me getting to my RE that month so when the following month came and I didnt get AF I was truely dumb struck thinking my cycle was messed up....i had no pregnancy symptoms of any kind ....keep the faith every womens body reacts different to pregnancy sending sticky baby dust to you!

Angels 
If your RE is pushing you to do something you nor your DH are ready or comfortable with tell them ....its your body and your in control over what path and journey you take. I can promise you that if you say you wish to keep with IUI they will still do it and happily take your money. I pray you get your BFP this month and that appt was just a big waste of your time ; )


----------



## lululime

pcosmom,
Thank you so much for sharing your story and giving me hope. When i read that women who had BFP's didn't have any symptoms, it makes me feel hopeful again. I'm TTC'ing #1, but i did have a chemical pregnancy before where I felt tons of symptoms which is why I get blu whe I don't feel anything by 7dpiui. but I have to remember, that every woman, and every PREGNANCY is different right? 

thanks again! :)


----------



## MKHewson

lululime said:


> pcosmom,
> Thank you so much for sharing your story and giving me hope. When i read that women who had BFP's didn't have any symptoms, it makes me feel hopeful again. I'm TTC'ing #1, but i did have a chemical pregnancy before where I felt tons of symptoms which is why I get blu whe I don't feel anything by 7dpiui. but I have to remember, that every woman, and every PREGNANCY is different right?
> 
> thanks again! :)

My only symptom I had when i found I was pregnant, was the lack of PMS LOL


----------



## Cridge

lululime - with my first, I was out of town during ovulation and came home around 14dpo (I typically have a 16 day LP). I called my nurse to tell her that we needed to get prepared for our next gonal-f cycle. I decided to take a test in the next day or so just for kicks (I didn't know exactly when I ovulated as I was distracted by a death in the family) and it was positive. I didn't have any symptoms whatsoever until I was about 6.5 weeks along.

With this pregnancy, I knew at 7dpo - which was when I implanted. :wacko: I was having a ton of symptoms and started feeling sick very early on. This pregnancy has been completely different than my first!!


----------



## lululime

Cridge said:


> lululime - with my first, I was out of town during ovulation and came home around 14dpo (I typically have a 16 day LP). I called my nurse to tell her that we needed to get prepared for our next gonal-f cycle. I decided to take a test in the next day or so just for kicks (I didn't know exactly when I ovulated as I was distracted by a death in the family) and it was positive. I didn't have any symptoms whatsoever until I was about 6.5 weeks along.
> 
> With this pregnancy, I knew at 7dpo - which was when I implanted. :wacko: I was having a ton of symptoms and started feeling sick very early on. This pregnancy has been completely different than my first!!

Cridge! that is very encouraging! You have first hand experience of two totally different early pregnancy signs. Thanks for sharing! It just goes to show, you just never know until AF comes ... or doesnt!! :winkwink:


----------



## Cridge

lululime said:


> Cridge! that is very encouraging! You have first hand experience of two totally different early pregnancy signs. Thanks for sharing! It just goes to show, you just never know until AF comes ... or doesnt!! :winkwink:

It's true, BUT, my pregnancies are 10 years apart - I debate on whether or not that makes a difference. Probably not, but I guess it's worth noting. :)


----------



## Chook

Ok so it's mothers day here in the morning ladies and I'm bracing myself! I've just got to remember by this time tomorrow night it will all be over!!! Deep breath, deep breath... Lol


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Chook said:


> Ok so it's mothers day here in the morning ladies and I'm bracing myself! I've just got to remember by this time tomorrow night it will all be over!!! Deep breath, deep breath... Lol

Im right there with ya Chook. My MIL brought me home flowers this morning for mothers day and told me "You're a stepmom, guess thats better than being no mom".....seriously?!?! I am very blessed with my two stepsons but after having losses back to back and you say that....Im so ready for this holiday to be over!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Well ladies my hcg was down to 6 yesterday...almost done!! YAY!!! My RE said anything under 5 is negative so I have to go back next Wed or Thurs to get my FINAL blood draw for this LOOOOOOOONG drawn out process. It will have taken 7 weeks to get back to 0, but at least I am just a smidge from the finish line. I know most of my posts lately have been semi-negative and mostly all about the ectopic and blood draws and all that, but I just wanted to say thank you to everyone for letting me vent here about it and still feel like Im part of the group :)


----------



## Cridge

Aww girls - :hugs: I hated Mother's day before my son was here. No one gets it unless they've been through it. They all try to say nice things, but it just doesn't matter. In my church, every mother's day the women over 18 get a flower or chocolate or some little gift. I would have to miss church just because I was angry/sad/even embarrassed a little to be given a gift that I felt I didn't deserve. Even after my son, I felt like a fraud taking the gift... in fact, I still do for some reason :wacko:. So I hope tomorrow goes by fast for you and hopefully your dh will do something nice to take some of the sting away (even though that always hurts too). :hug:

mrs.stinski - I can't believe you still have hcg in your system! :wacko: What a cruel joke! So if you're at 5 or below will your doc let you get back into ttc? Or are you still going to wait it out for awhile?


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Aww girls - :hugs: I hated Mother's day before my son was here. No one gets it unless they've been through it. They all try to say nice things, but it just doesn't matter. In my church, every mother's day the women over 18 get a flower or chocolate or some little gift. I would have to miss church just because I was angry/sad/even embarrassed a little to be given a gift that I felt I didn't deserve. Even after my son, I felt like a fraud taking the gift... in fact, I still do for some reason :wacko:. So I hope tomorrow goes by fast for you and hopefully your dh will do something nice to take some of the sting away (even though that always hurts too). :hug:
> 
> mrs.stinski - I can't believe you still have hcg in your system! :wacko: What a cruel joke! So if you're at 5 or below will your doc let you get back into ttc? Or are you still going to wait it out for awhile?


YEsterday, one of the students gave me a pin her mother knitted that said "mom" and had some pretty flowers sewn on. I felt such disappointment, i was going to give it to my teaching partner, but she came in with one of her own, so i threw it away. 
Im at the end of SMEP. I was at work and had to work the carnival last night and since hubs works at 5 am, he was going to be in bed before i got home, so i had to haul ass home, BD him and then haul ass back to work before the carnival started! he, of course, had no complaints! :dohh: I O'd on CD 13, we encircled O so [-o&lt; MY teaching partner brought her baby and he has the biggest blue eyes and hes such a happy baby, and i talk to him and what not but i just cant bring myself to hold him. Im not THAT ok with it yet:nope:


----------



## Chook

Wow mrs stinski what was your mil thinking!!! My mil is also has no tact and my partner and I actually high dived each other when she said she is visiting the sister in law today so we wouldn't be able to see her lol. I'm so sorry it has taking so long for your levels to drop. You poor thing it must be torture!!! I'm thinking of you today xox

Cringe you are wonderful! Thank you for sticking around and supporting us through tough times!!! I always love reading your supportive and helpful posts to us all! Happy mothers day beautiful lady xox

My step daughter is here with us today. Her mum said it was just another day and didn't want to swap weekends. I was anxious about spending the day with someone elses child but she is such a great girl she has had me smiling all morning so it's a blessing!!!
My partner just gave me a Thomas sabo necklace with a angel wings charm. I was bawling!!! It's is Gorgeous. Feeling very lucky to be part of this little Family today xox


----------



## Chook

Here it is!!!
 



Attached Files:







angel wings.jpg
File size: 40.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Cridge

Chook - what a great gift!! And I have to say that I'm impressed he gave it to you the day before mother's day. That seems perfect to me - not a slap in the face "here's a gift because you should be a mother", but he's still recognizing that tomorrow is a sucky day and you need special attention. Love it!


----------



## Chook

Hahaha cringe, it is actually mothers day here in Australia. It was from him and my step daughter so I'm really happy.


----------



## Cridge

Oh - oops! :blush: Well, he still rocks! :thumbup:


----------



## Chook

Hahaha!! He sure does xox


----------



## angels2012

@lulu -Hope the wedding went well and you got to relax!

(((I need to vent because I feel so stressed out.))))

<Vent>

I so thought that I would have a relaxing weekend. I was so wrong. :nope: and now I feel like I ruined my IUI cycle by being so stressed out.

Morning was ok. I went to acupuncturist and she placed needles to help reduce anxiety. It so did not work for me. I got out of there just feeling like I didn't get relaxed enough and was super edgy! I was anti-anything that I knew would cause me stress so I went to have lunch with my sister (which was nice) before I was supposed to help take a "few" simple pictures for a family business. I said "2:30", but the place was an hour a way and I got there at "2:35" due to traffic... OMG the whole place was packed! I didn't know that people were all waiting to get their photos taken for the ad!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I felt shocked and so bad! I really thought it was supposed to be just a few family members posing. If I knew there were "strangers" I would have came earlier to setup. So I was rushing and feeling like I was running around like a chicken with its head cut off (while everyone stared). And to top it off the marketing person (not related) asked me when I could have the photos all touched up and processed by....my response was in a week (Cause I have a full-time job (not as a photographer)). And she said NO. It needs to be done by Monday.... NOOOOOOOOOO so here I am past midnight and I only have a few "samples" done. I only did this because I love my family and would do anything for them.

Hubby said I need to say No more often. I just feel so selfish if I don't. I am so paying for it. :dohh: And then Hubby saw how stress I was at dinner he said "I think we need to take a couple months off from going to the RE and no fertility meds so you can just relax." I totally broke down!!! REALLY!??! I am not getting any younger!!!!! (I yelled at him) (And I won't relax....We have been TTC for almost 3 years, waiting another 2 months is not going to help me relax, is he out of his mind!? The plan was 3 IUI max and then IVF if those don't work!) In the end he did apologize and the plan is still the same as it was before this stressful day. But I am still so emotional. :cry: 

</end Vent>

Thanks ladies for listening and giving me a virtual shoulder to cry on.....:hugs:


----------



## angels2012

Chook said:


> Here it is!!!

It looks beautiful!!! That's so sweet of them! :)


----------



## Chook

So sorry you are having such a rough day angel. Hopeful after a good nights sleep you will have a much better day tomorrow. Xox


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Cridge said:


> Aww girls - :hugs: I hated Mother's day before my son was here. No one gets it unless they've been through it. They all try to say nice things, but it just doesn't matter. In my church, every mother's day the women over 18 get a flower or chocolate or some little gift. I would have to miss church just because I was angry/sad/even embarrassed a little to be given a gift that I felt I didn't deserve. Even after my son, I felt like a fraud taking the gift... in fact, I still do for some reason :wacko:. So I hope tomorrow goes by fast for you and hopefully your dh will do something nice to take some of the sting away (even though that always hurts too). :hug:
> 
> mrs.stinski - I can't believe you still have hcg in your system! :wacko: What a cruel joke! So if you're at 5 or below will your doc let you get back into ttc? Or are you still going to wait it out for awhile?

We still have to wait it out until July. Im going to ask if there is something in particular that I can take to get my folic acid levels back up so if we do happen to conceive naturally before getting back to really ttcing then it will lessen birth defects. Thats really why I have to wait because the methotrexate depletes your body of all of the folic acid. We arent going to "try" per say, but we arent exactly preventing either.


----------



## beaniekins

Angel -I'm so sorry you feel all stressed out. I do sometimes too despite my best efforts not to and it feels yucky. Hang in there!!!!!!!


----------



## pcosmomof1

I know today can be a sad day. But if you havent yet gotten your forever baby doesnt mean your not a mother....because in your heart your a mother u know it or none of us would put ourselves thru this month after month.....you have the heart soul and love of a mother and one day you will have the midgets to smother with that love. Keep your head up and a smile on because you cant make someone a good mother ....it just comes natural and you wonderful women are and will be amazing mothers very soon. ; )


----------



## angels2012

Hi Ladies -

Just wanted to share with you the products that I bought today on Amazon.

Restoring Fertility by Drs. Brandon Horn, PhD, LAc (FABORM) and Wendy Yu PhD(c), LAc (FABORM)
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001OVFAA4/ref=ox_ya_os_product

Also, I bought some of these since they are cheaper and helps me when I am a POAS addict.
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002YIQEQ/ref=ox_ya_os_product

Hope you guys are having a good day. :flower:

AFM: I am feeling better today. Getting things done around the house always makes me feel better. :)


----------



## nc1998

Yay - my temps were up this morning - I finally O'd! So happy, I was starting to think the whole year might be a bust. Even with the trigger I was afraid it wasn't going to work. Excited to be in the infamous 2ww.

Hope you all have a good week!

:dust:


----------



## LolaM

My temps SUCK this cycle! I sure hope they go up. I have to keep temping because if/when this cycle doesnt work, i will need to take my chart to my dr. Yesterday, my own mother actually suggested that we ask a friend to carry a baby for us, even aftert I explained to her that we simply cannot afford IVF. It must be nice to be oblivious to the medical procedures, and to just get knocked up naturally. OYE!:dohh:


----------



## lululime

@Angel!!!
I'm sorry to hear that you had such a rough day that day! Are you feeling any better now? How are you feeling? 

I think I am out this cycle. I'm starting to think what I can do for my next one already. How are you feeling? How are your symptoms?


----------



## beaniekins

angels2012 said:


> Hi Ladies -
> 
> Just wanted to share with you the products that I bought today on Amazon.
> 
> Restoring Fertility by Drs. Brandon Horn, PhD, LAc (FABORM) and Wendy Yu PhD(c), LAc (FABORM)
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001OVFAA4/ref=ox_ya_os_product
> 
> Also, I bought some of these since they are cheaper and helps me when I am a POAS addict.
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002YIQEQ/ref=ox_ya_os_product
> 
> Hope you guys are having a good day. :flower:
> 
> AFM: I am feeling better today. Getting things done around the house always makes me feel better. :)

I have that Restoring Fertility DVD and I like it. There are four different routines that correspond to the different parts of your cycle which makes a ton of sense. I took a group fertility yoga class but it never could be really tailored just for me because everyone in the class was in a different part of their cycle. I also like that the routines are fairly short - 30-35 minutes - so it is easy to fit them into your day. Enjoy!


----------



## nc1998

lululime said:


> @Angel!!!
> I'm sorry to hear that you had such a rough day that day! Are you feeling any better now? How are you feeling?
> 
> I think I am out this cycle. I'm starting to think what I can do for my next one already. How are you feeling? How are your symptoms?

Why do you think you are out Lulu? Fx'd for you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies sorry I have been mia.,,.,my trip was amazing but I did get a bfn.......so onto cycle 2 of femara....now I am just waiting for the progesterone suppositories to go away for af will come and I can start cycle 2......anyone know how long af will take.


----------



## angels2012

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi ladies sorry I have been mia.,,.,my trip was amazing but I did get a bfn.......so onto cycle 2 of femara....now I am just waiting for the progesterone suppositories to go away for af will come and I can start cycle 2......anyone know how long af will take.

Took me 1.5 days the last 4 cycles.


----------



## Chiles

I promised I would report back when I got my bfp...well I did!!!! I go to the RE office in the am too do whatever. My cycle was cancelled and I was not expecting this at all. GOOD Luck Ladies!!!!


----------



## nc1998

Chiles said:


> I promised I would report back when I got my bfp...well I did!!!! I go to the RE office in the am too do whatever. My cycle was cancelled and I was not expecting this at all. GOOD Luck Ladies!!!!

How exciting, Chiles! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> I promised I would report back when I got my bfp...well I did!!!! I go to the RE office in the am too do whatever. My cycle was cancelled and I was not expecting this at all. GOOD Luck Ladies!!!!

:happydance::hugs::thumbup::dance::yipee::headspin::bunny:


----------



## Chiles

Thanks ladies!!! I am glad I still have you guys support here! Even though I had to move on. I just had to let you ladies know. 

I will still be around!


----------



## MKHewson

What fantastic news to see just before bed congrats this is wonderful


----------



## Chook

Yay chiles!!! That is wonderful news and I'm so excited for you. Congratulations hunny xox


----------



## Chiles

Thanks MK and Chook!!!! I am over the moon!


----------



## Cridge

Chiles!!! I am so excited for you!! I'm so so happy it happened this cycle and that the cycle wasn't a bust!! You'll probably get a ton of u/s like I did because of your OHSS. :winkwink: I am so happy for you!!! :cloud9:


----------



## angels2012

lululime said:


> @Angel!!!
> I'm sorry to hear that you had such a rough day that day! Are you feeling any better now? How are you feeling?
> 
> I think I am out this cycle. I'm starting to think what I can do for my next one already. How are you feeling? How are your symptoms?

Lulu: Emotionally I am feeling better. This morning I so did not want to go to work!!! Only reason I did was because I had a presentation and my last presentation I had someone cover for me when I had to go to my RE. I forced myself to go to work. I had a bite of an apple and had major heartburn. Super cramps in my abdomen region. I was at work and just wanted to go home this morning. It got better throughout the day. Slight flutter pains now on and off in my lower stomach area. 

I don't think you are out. Some woman have no symptoms at all. Hope you are having a good day!


----------



## angels2012

Chiles said:


> Thanks MK and Chook!!!! I am over the moon!

Congrats Chiles!!!!! So happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## lululime

angels2012 said:


> lululime said:
> 
> 
> @Angel!!!
> I'm sorry to hear that you had such a rough day that day! Are you feeling any better now? How are you feeling?
> 
> I think I am out this cycle. I'm starting to think what I can do for my next one already. How are you feeling? How are your symptoms?
> 
> Lulu: Emotionally I am feeling better. This morning I so did not want to go to work!!! Only reason I did was because I had a presentation and my last presentation I had someone cover for me when I had to go to my RE. I forced myself to go to work. I had a bite of an apple and had major heartburn. Super cramps in my abdomen region. I was at work and just wanted to go home this morning. It got better throughout the day. Slight flutter pains now on and off in my lower stomach area.
> 
> I don't think you are out. Some woman have no symptoms at all. Hope you are having a good day!Click to expand...

Hi Angel! I'm glad you're feeling better. I feel the same way about work. sometimes it's just soo hard to go, especially when all you wanna do is rest. but wow, lots of symptoms for you still. that sounds promising!! good sign for you. we are 9dpiui on Tuesday, almost there! Are you still going to test on Friday? I just ordered some sticks to test today. They will probably arrive on Tues or Wed, so hopefully i can wait until Friday :) 

i dont have a lot of symptoms still. I have a little tiny bit of cramps in the stomach, and 'almost' twinges in the bb, but nothing really. are you temping at all? 

do you normally feel symptoms? I hope this is our month.


----------



## lululime

nc1998 said:


> lululime said:
> 
> 
> @Angel!!!
> I'm sorry to hear that you had such a rough day that day! Are you feeling any better now? How are you feeling?
> 
> I think I am out this cycle. I'm starting to think what I can do for my next one already. How are you feeling? How are your symptoms?
> 
> Why do you think you are out Lulu? Fx'd for you!Click to expand...

Hi NC1998!
I'm probably just being pessimistic. Sometimes it's easier to be that way than to be let down again. And I know every woman is different, and some don't feel any symptoms at all but still get their bfps, but i'm just bummed that i don't feel much at all. i had my first iui this cycle, and my RE told me that the first one is not so likely so not to be disappointed.

How are you?


----------



## lululime

@chile, 
That is so amazing! congratulations!!!! so excited and happy for you!!!! Wonderful news :) gives us all hope!


----------



## beaniekins

Chiles said:


> I promised I would report back when I got my bfp...well I did!!!! I go to the RE office in the am too do whatever. My cycle was cancelled and I was not expecting this at all. GOOD Luck Ladies!!!!

Congratulations!!!!!!!!! So excited for you :happydance:


----------



## angels2012

lululime said:


> Hi Angel! I'm glad you're feeling better. I feel the same way about work. sometimes it's just soo hard to go, especially when all you wanna do is rest. but wow, lots of symptoms for you still. that sounds promising!! good sign for you. we are 9dpiui on Tuesday, almost there! Are you still going to test on Friday? I just ordered some sticks to test today. They will probably arrive on Tues or Wed, so hopefully i can wait until Friday :)
> 
> i dont have a lot of symptoms still. I have a little tiny bit of cramps in the stomach, and 'almost' twinges in the bb, but nothing really. are you temping at all?
> 
> do you normally feel symptoms? I hope this is our month.

Lulu - my doctor ordered a blood test for me this Friday at 8:15am. They will call me in the afternoon to let me know. So far I am not tempted. I don't normally feel these symptoms. So I am hopeful. I believe we will be 11dpiui on Tuesday. I have not received my progesterone results yet so I will call them tomorrow. I bought lots of sticks a couple of weeks ago, but I have left them there in a bag with the receipt hoping that I don't have to use them. I ordered cheap ones from Amazon that have not arrived yet. Won't arrive till next week I think.


----------



## lululime

Hi Angel!
Oh that's great, stay strong till your blood test! i saw that you ordered some earlier today and it reminded me to order some of my own too :) 

Hope this is your month. your symptoms really do sound like there's something going on there. hopefully it's your little bean sticking on!!!! 
I have my fingers crossed for you...

I always get my dpiui and my dpo mixed up cause i o'ed a day later. bad math


----------



## nc1998

lululime said:


> nc1998 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lululime said:
> 
> 
> @Angel!!!
> I'm sorry to hear that you had such a rough day that day! Are you feeling any better now? How are you feeling?
> 
> I think I am out this cycle. I'm starting to think what I can do for my next one already. How are you feeling? How are your symptoms?
> 
> Why do you think you are out Lulu? Fx'd for you!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi NC1998!
> I'm probably just being pessimistic. Sometimes it's easier to be that way than to be let down again. And I know every woman is different, and some don't feel any symptoms at all but still get their bfps, but i'm just bummed that i don't feel much at all. i had my first iui this cycle, and my RE told me that the first one is not so likely so not to be disappointed.
> 
> How are you?Click to expand...

Hi lulu!
I totally understand not wanting to get your hopes up too high. :) 
And for me, my first two kids I didn't have any symptoms at all until right about the time when af would have come.
I'm feeling so happy to have finally O'd - I am 3dpo, no symptoms but nice high temps at last. :)
Hope you get your bfp this month!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks angel....

Chiles that is awesome news....huge congrats  

My temp is dropping so hopefully I will get to start round two by early next week.


----------



## MKHewson

Girls do not let lack of symptoms discourage your about your cycle or the possible BFP. I am 20 weeks and to be honest could blame a million others issues for how I feel. If I did not hear the HB or see the US I would not know I am pregnant LOL.


----------



## Cridge

MK - I can't believe you're 20 weeks!! 1/2 way there!!! You still don't feel pregnant?! Have you been feeling movement or do you have a bump emerging? With my first, my bump took awhile too, so that's not a big deal. I think it's great that you're feeling so "normal" still at 20 weeks! You have a great 20 weeks to come.


----------



## pcosmomof1

Ok so this is my second month on femara and more than likely my last due to last cycle was bad but not horrible this cycle iv been sick the whole time while taking it headaches leg and arm pain, dizzy , throwing up...i took my blood pressure yesterday and it was really high ....i dont know if its just my body or if this is something that everyone just goes thru each month and deals with it ....any thoughts thanks ladies


----------



## nc1998

pcosmomof1 said:


> Ok so this is my second month on femara and more than likely my last due to last cycle was bad but not horrible this cycle iv been sick the whole time while taking it headaches leg and arm pain, dizzy , throwing up...i took my blood pressure yesterday and it was really high ....i dont know if its just my body or if this is something that everyone just goes thru each month and deals with it ....any thoughts thanks ladies

Wow, that doesn't sound fun at all! Sorry you are having so many side effects. I felt a little bit dizzy/tired right after I took mine, a bit headachey, but nothing like that. I would def. tell your doctor because I don't think those are common symptoms. :flower:


----------



## lululime

pcosmomof1 said:


> Ok so this is my second month on femara and more than likely my last due to last cycle was bad but not horrible this cycle iv been sick the whole time while taking it headaches leg and arm pain, dizzy , throwing up...i took my blood pressure yesterday and it was really high ....i dont know if its just my body or if this is something that everyone just goes thru each month and deals with it ....any thoughts thanks ladies

I agree with NC1998, I would talk to your doctor about it. This cycle was my first cycle on Femera (Letrozole) and I had mild headaches, but that was about it. Hope it gets better for you!


----------



## Chook

That doesn't sound like much fun pcos! You poor thing. I get really bad headaches and some mild dizziness but that's about it. I agree with the other girls I would try and see your doctor to work out what is going on. Hope you feel better soon xox

Have any of our pregnant ladies or soon to be pregnant girls thought of names? I had a dream last night that I had a baby but couldn't think of any names! Lol.

Good luck to everyone xox


----------



## LolaM

nc1998 said:


> pcosmomof1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so this is my second month on femara and more than likely my last due to last cycle was bad but not horrible this cycle iv been sick the whole time while taking it headaches leg and arm pain, dizzy , throwing up...i took my blood pressure yesterday and it was really high ....i dont know if its just my body or if this is something that everyone just goes thru each month and deals with it ....any thoughts thanks ladies
> 
> Wow, that doesn't sound fun at all! Sorry you are having so many side effects. I felt a little bit dizzy/tired right after I took mine, a bit headachey, but nothing like that. I would def. tell your doctor because I don't think those are common symptoms. :flower:Click to expand...

yeah, neither do i and i have been taking it for 6 months now


----------



## pcosmomof1

Thanks Ladies Im done this cycle and i see my RE in three days its now just getting the meds out of my system and getting my blood pressure back to normal so I can get to feeling better .


----------



## Cridge

Chook said:


> Have any of our pregnant ladies or soon to be pregnant girls thought of names? I had a dream last night that I had a baby but couldn't think of any names! Lol.

We've had a girl name picked out for 10 years (Elizabeth). However, this one is probably a boy. I hate all boy names. :haha: Not sure what we're going to name him as I used up the one boy name I like with my #1 son. It's stressful!


----------



## LolaM

awww...its gotta be PMS...chocolate-chocolate chip ice cream with hershey syrup....


----------



## MKHewson

Cridge said:


> MK - I can't believe you're 20 weeks!! 1/2 way there!!! You still don't feel pregnant?! Have you been feeling movement or do you have a bump emerging? With my first, my bump took awhile too, so that's not a big deal. I think it's great that you're feeling so "normal" still at 20 weeks! You have a great 20 weeks to come.

I know I am still in shock lol. I got an extra US they were unable to see her back properly so I went back today. I could at one point see her mouth opening, was so neat. I have felt a few shuffles and flutters....but nothing big I am sure that is coming. How are you feeling??


And I have her name ready Sarah Elizabeth. And I cant wait to meet her.:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## nc1998

Cridge said:


> Chook said:
> 
> 
> Have any of our pregnant ladies or soon to be pregnant girls thought of names? I had a dream last night that I had a baby but couldn't think of any names! Lol.
> 
> We've had a girl name picked out for 10 years (Elizabeth). However, this one is probably a boy. I hate all boy names. :haha: Not sure what we're going to name him as I used up the one boy name I like with my #1 son. It's stressful!Click to expand...

My husband and I had a hard time with boy names too! With my first son there were a couple of possibilities, with my second son it was really hard. We looked through the social security top 1000 names list so many times, until finally something changed in my mind and one of them seemed right. Now looking at him I can't imagine him as anything else. :) We have had our girl name all these years too (Josephine) and I would love to name a boy after my grandfather Monroe. Couldn't believe Mariah Carey named her daughter Monroe - lol - that is MY little boy name! :haha:


----------



## Chiles

Chook said:


> That doesn't sound like much fun pcos! You poor thing. I get really bad headaches and some mild dizziness but that's about it. I agree with the other girls I would try and see your doctor to work out what is going on. Hope you feel better soon xox
> 
> Have any of our pregnant ladies or soon to be pregnant girls thought of names? I had a dream last night that I had a baby but couldn't think of any names! Lol.
> 
> Good luck to everyone xox

I have but more so girls names I love Tinsley McKenna as of now. Boys I like Rylan, and Aiden, Ian


----------



## angels2012

lululime said:


> Hi Angel!
> Oh that's great, stay strong till your blood test! i saw that you ordered some earlier today and it reminded me to order some of my own too :)
> 
> Hope this is your month. your symptoms really do sound like there's something going on there. hopefully it's your little bean sticking on!!!!
> I have my fingers crossed for you...
> 
> I always get my dpiui and my dpo mixed up cause i o'ed a day later. bad math

How are you feeling today lulu?


----------



## lululime

angels2012 said:


> lululime said:
> 
> 
> Hi Angel!
> Oh that's great, stay strong till your blood test! i saw that you ordered some earlier today and it reminded me to order some of my own too :)
> 
> Hope this is your month. your symptoms really do sound like there's something going on there. hopefully it's your little bean sticking on!!!!
> I have my fingers crossed for you...
> 
> I always get my dpiui and my dpo mixed up cause i o'ed a day later. bad math
> 
> How are you feeling today lulu?Click to expand...

today i had on and off boob tenderness. maybe that's a good sign? i had it earlier in the day but it is around 10pm right now and i dont feel it anymore. hopefully i'll feel it again tomorrow. it makes me feel like i'm still in the running to 'feel' something.

how are you feeling? symptoms still there?


----------



## Chook

We like Belle for a girl and Billy for a boy :)


----------



## Chook

Just thinking I hope I don't have twins because Belle and billy together sound a bit country bumpkin!!! Lol


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

@Chiles: Super congrats to you!!!!!! How exciting!!!

Good luck to all of those in the two week wait!!!

As for names, we have no boy names in mind at all (he has two boys already) but we have a few girl names we like: Cecelia, Amelia, Gemma, Layla Grace or Lila Kate.


----------



## beaniekins

We've had a girl name ever since my daughter was about a month old. My daughter turned 3 yesterday and talks about her potential sister all the time so I guess we must talk about it a lot  We will be in trouble if we ever have a boy because I have no ideas on that front at all.


----------



## lululime

Congrats to those who are preggers!! how long did you guys tcc for? :)

As for me, my test day was friday, but I poas this morning and it was a bfn. :( 
I'm on 11dpo. i think i'm out.


----------



## ttcbaby117

I have a girl name....its Bali Patricia. Patricia is my moms name. No boy names....I can't find any I like.

Well af started last night.....yipee....happy to try again. If it started around 10 pm would I count today as CD 1?


----------



## MKHewson

ttcbaby117 said:


> I have a girl name....its Bali Patricia. Patricia is my moms name. No boy names....I can't find any I like.
> 
> Well af started last night.....yipee....happy to try again. If it started around 10 pm would I count today as CD 1?

I would


----------



## Cridge

Why are boy names so hard?!

Lululime - you don't want to know. :winkwink: My son is 10 in a couple of weeks and knowing it took us 4 years to get him, we've pretty much been ttc since he was born. 

ttcbaby - yes, I would count today as cd1


----------



## lululime

Cridge said:


> Why are boy names so hard?!
> 
> Lululime - you don't want to know. :winkwink: My son is 10 in a couple of weeks and knowing it took us 4 years to get him, we've pretty much been ttc since he was born.
> 
> ttcbaby - yes, I would count today as cd1

Wow, then a major congrats to you! i bet you're overjoyed!!! I'm happy for you and happy for your son to have a younger sibling!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Cridge - I know...lol...boys names ARE hard to choose.

Thanks I will make today CD 1


----------



## lululime

lululime said:


> How are you feeling today lulu?

@Angels,
I took a test today and i got a bfn. bad, i know. I couldn't wait. dying to know how you're feeling. hope you're doing better than I am!!!


----------



## angels2012

Lulu - Don't worry, you ovulated later than I did. You may still get your BFP!

I called my RE office yesterday. My progesterone as of Friday was 42. She said it was normal so they didn't bother to call me.

Today I've been having minor cramps and tender breast. It is normal for the progesterone supplement to cause tender breast so I am not thinking about it much.

Hubby has been purposely "pushing my buttons" all day. I think he is trying to see if I would have the mean PMS signs and snap at him because he uses that to gauge when the "period" would arrive. So far I am good! Just laughing at him.:winkwink:


----------



## lululime

angels2012 said:


> Lulu - Don't worry, you ovulated later than I did. You may still get your BFP!
> 
> I called my RE office yesterday. My progesterone as of Friday was 42. She said it was normal so they didn't bother to call me.
> 
> Today I've been having minor cramps and tender breast. It is normal for the progesterone supplement to cause tender breast so I am not thinking about it much.
> 
> Hubby has been purposely "pushing my buttons" all day. I think he is trying to see if I would have the mean PMS signs and snap at him because he uses that to gauge when the "period" would arrive. So far I am good! Just laughing at him.:winkwink:

Angels, that's great about your progesterone level! hopefully in a few days, you'll be able to surprise your hubby with NO pms symptoms, but a BFP instead!!!! :happydance:

so get this:

I'm on 11dpo, 12dpiui. I don't really feel much and i've started to test before i'm supposed to (3 days before nurse told me to) 
I get a BFN this morning
Then after work, I decided to poas again because i have about a gajillion of those pregnancy test strips. I forget about it and leave for about an hour and return to find a faint faint line! DH is not home yet, so I run to the store to get a gift to give to him for when he comes home. I tested again about 15 mins ago on 2 strips, and there's not even a trace anymore (i had pretty concentrated urine too!).

do you think it was a faint faint bfp, or a bfn (evap line?)
i read that you should disregard bfps that come after 10 mins.
is it a chemical?
is it a false?
as you can see, i'm going coo coo thinking about it. 

talk about emotional roller coaster ride! i'm gonna test tmrw morning. :wacko:


----------



## angels2012

Omg lulu! I hope you are pregnant!!! 

I have not heard about disregarding lines after 10 mins! I think your urine was not concentrated enough when you went to test again.

So excited for you! I will check you status tomorrow morning before work! Can't wait! Sweet dreams sweetie!


----------



## pcosmomof1

LULU back away from the P stix! LOL jk I know we are like junkies with those things Best Wishes on your test this AM


----------



## Chook

Good luck lulu!!!

We just got home from seeing our fertility specialist- next cycle i will be taking aspirin as well as using clexane and progesterone. If it doesn't work and I lose another I will be using steroids as well. If that doesn't work then I will be referred on to a immunologist. Just happy that we are not out of options just yet!!! Don't like my stupid bodie at the moment though lol.


----------



## pcosmomof1

Chook 
Happy your got good news it will happens like the sayin says in the end it will all be ok and if its not ok ....its not the end....take care best wishes


----------



## pcosmomof1

WOW that totally shows i need sleep lol.... you ...happen... hope you got what i ment atleast...how i wish i could sleep : (


----------



## Chook

Hahaha! Thanks pcos. Hope you get to sleep!!! Start counting sheep lol


----------



## MrsCompass

Chook! That's great news. 

I popped my last pill last night and now just waiting for my period ... hope it comes soon!!!


----------



## beaniekins

Chook said:


> Good luck lulu!!!
> 
> We just got home from seeing our fertility specialist- next cycle i will be taking aspirin as well as using clexane and progesterone. If it doesn't work and I lose another I will be using steroids as well. If that doesn't work then I will be referred on to a immunologist. Just happy that we are not out of options just yet!!! Don't like my stupid bodie at the moment though lol.

Good luck honey! I'm glad they have a plan for you, hope it all works out for you.


----------



## lululime

:nope:
hi friends.
bfn this morning

i dont know what to make of all this. 
chemical?

i know, i shouldn't have tested so early :sad2:


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi Lululime - sorry about the BFN ...


----------



## MKHewson

lululime said:


> :nope:
> hi friends.
> bfn this morning
> 
> i dont know what to make of all this.
> chemical?
> 
> i know, i shouldn't have tested so early :sad2:

So sorry it was negative this morning....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Chook! That's great news.
> 
> I popped my last pill last night and now just waiting for my period ... hope it comes soon!!!

Glad that your nearing the next cycle....FX'd that this cycle will be successful.


----------



## Cridge

chook - I'm so glad you're not out of options either! I'm glad you have a plan to work on!!!

lulu - I hate those cheapie test strips!! I didn't show a + on one until a FRER was super dark - and the i/c was super light. Can you go get a FRER? They show very low levels of HCG (I had a very light + at 4:45pm on the day that at 9:00am my HCG was 3). Good luck - I hope you still get your bfp!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lulu - sorry for the bfn.....

Mrscompass - yipee onto to your new cycle...

afm - I had my baseline scan done today and all looks ok for me to start femara tomorrow, cd3.....

Can anyone tell me what your endometrial lining should measure around ovulation? I tried google but couldnt find the answer. THANKS!!!!!


----------



## Cridge

ttcbaby - it should be at least 8mm. I've heard anything above 15mm isn't good either, but I think mine was well above 15mm at ovulation the cycle I conceived, so I think the thicker, the better.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Cridge. Last cycle on cd12 mine measured 8.46 but I didnt ovulate till cd14. I wonder how much it grew by then? Ugh...crazy, but my doc said today that it might have been a bit thin last cycle. He isnt my RE just a OBGYN. My RE lives in Florida so I have to email her the results when I get them from my OBGYN here. I am just a bit concerned now. Will progesterone help make it thicker after ovulation?


----------



## Cridge

Mine typically grew 1mm a day. The progesterone will keep it growing. 8.46mm is great 2 days before ovulation - I wouldn't be worried about that at all.


----------



## angels2012

Lulu - *HUGS*


----------



## nc1998

Sorry for the bfn, Lulu. Hope maybe your just still too early.


----------



## LolaM

oh by god! Thombonny gill be dow blease! By dose is zo stuffy! I took my temp this morning but i think i have to disregard it because it was hard to keep the thermometer in my mouth when i couldnt breath out of my nose, i took my temp twice. The first time i got 97.45 and the next time i got 97.58. way down from 98s yesterday. I hope it goes back up tomorrow, im getting nervous that my medication has SUDDENLY stopped working and my temps have hit the skids again! I think i might just have to stop temping until my cold goes away


----------



## nc1998

Cridge said:


> Mine typically grew 1mm a day. The progesterone will keep it growing. 8.46mm is great 2 days before ovulation - I wouldn't be worried about that at all.

I'm glad to know about the growth rate too - I had been wondering b/c mine was 8 on u/s, but then O didn't happen for another 5 days, so hopefully it kept thickening.

I am 7 days past trigger, 5 dpo. I took an hpt today just b/c I was curious to see the if the trigger was still there. It was barely positive, but I know it's just from the trigger. Trying to decide if I have enough willpower to wait another week to test again or if I want to poas every morning and watch the trigger shot leave my system... lol, might have to buy more tests! :wacko:

Did any of you test out your trigger shot? How long did it take?


----------



## nc1998

LolaM said:


> oh by god! Thombonny gill be dow blease! By dose is zo stuffy! I took my temp this morning but i think i have to disregard it because it was hard to keep the thermometer in my mouth when i couldnt breath out of my nose, i took my temp twice. The first time i got 97.45 and the next time i got 97.58. way down from 98s yesterday. I hope it goes back up tomorrow, im getting nervous that my medication has SUDDENLY stopped working and my temps have hit the skids again! I think i might just have to stop temping until my cold goes away

Maybe it's an implantation dip! Hopefully you'll be back up in the morning. :winkwink:


----------



## LolaM

nc1998 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> oh by god! Thombonny gill be dow blease! By dose is zo stuffy! I took my temp this morning but i think i have to disregard it because it was hard to keep the thermometer in my mouth when i couldnt breath out of my nose, i took my temp twice. The first time i got 97.45 and the next time i got 97.58. way down from 98s yesterday. I hope it goes back up tomorrow, im getting nervous that my medication has SUDDENLY stopped working and my temps have hit the skids again! I think i might just have to stop temping until my cold goes away
> 
> Maybe it's an implantation dip! Hopefully you'll be back up in the morning. :winkwink:Click to expand...

maybe, or i will have drowned in my own mucus, and its not even the GOOD kind, lol :nope::dohh::shrug: but mostly i think it was that i couldnt temp with my mouth shut for suffucation


----------



## pcosmomof1

Well it seems even tho the Femara made me sick as all get out it worked this month where last month not so much . I have 3 good sized follicles on my right side 15mm 18mm 20mm Im cd12 so RE wants to allow these three and my lining to grow till tomorrow at noon and then Im to trigger. Im a lil worried about the possibility of 3 taking... but I know the chances are slim a 1 in 3 chance sounds pretty dang good to me. SO my fingers toes and eyes are crossed for this cycle. Re said if this cycle doesnt take he wants to take Femara again but watch me much closer during that cycle to find out why its making me so sick. Heres to hopin that wont need to happen. Best of luck everyone BABY DUST !


----------



## LolaM

pcosmomof1 said:


> Well it seems even tho the Femara made me sick as all get out it worked this month where last month not so much . I have 3 good sized follicles on my right side 15mm 18mm 20mm Im cd12 so RE wants to allow these three and my lining to grow till tomorrow at noon and then Im to trigger. Im a lil worried about the possibility of 3 taking... but I know the chances are slim a 1 in 3 chance sounds pretty dang good to me. SO my fingers toes and eyes are crossed for this cycle. Re said if this cycle doesnt take he wants to take Femara again but watch me much closer during that cycle to find out why its making me so sick. Heres to hopin that wont need to happen. Best of luck everyone BABY DUST !

My hubs says if we have twins, we can be done, no more meds, no more dr visits, so triplets for you and done! :baby::baby::baby:

AFM-Its 4.45 AM, im awake but i can breathe. My temps went back up so thats a good thing, i was gettin nervous, im only 9DPO i cant have AF already.:nope:


----------



## nc1998

pcosmomof1 said:


> Well it seems even tho the Femara made me sick as all get out it worked this month where last month not so much . I have 3 good sized follicles on my right side 15mm 18mm 20mm Im cd12 so RE wants to allow these three and my lining to grow till tomorrow at noon and then Im to trigger. Im a lil worried about the possibility of 3 taking... but I know the chances are slim a 1 in 3 chance sounds pretty dang good to me. SO my fingers toes and eyes are crossed for this cycle. Re said if this cycle doesnt take he wants to take Femara again but watch me much closer during that cycle to find out why its making me so sick. Heres to hopin that wont need to happen. Best of luck everyone BABY DUST !

Great that it worked! Good luck!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Cridge - thanks so much that 1mm guideline does make me feel better!

Lola - hope you feel better soon hun

pcos - that is awesome...I wouldnt worry to much about the mutiples...I see it as more opprotunities for that bfp!

afm -I start my femara tonight! Woohoo, oh I am praying this month works!


----------



## Cridge

nc1998 - I never tested out a trigger (only ever triggered once), but I've seen it take anywhere from 7-8 days to 12. One of my friends on here was testing out her trigger this week and it never went completely white - she started to think at 9dpo that maybe it was starting to get darker. By 10dpo it was definitely +.


----------



## nc1998

Cridge said:


> nc1998 - I never tested out a trigger (only ever triggered once), but I've seen it take anywhere from 7-8 days to 12. One of my friends on here was testing out her trigger this week and it never went completely white - she started to think at 9dpo that maybe it was starting to get darker. By 10dpo it was definitely +.

Thanks Cridge. Wow, that would be exciting to see it stay positive the whole 2ww! I think I'm going to wait to test again until next Tuesday which would be 12 days past the trigger, and 10 dpo. Definitely early to get a bfp, but I think 4 more days is the most I can hold out - lol.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

NC - I tested out my trigger twice and it took about 10 days the first time for it to go white. The second cycle I got pregnant so it started to get darker on like day 8/9 I think.

AFM, level finally was 0 today. I felt a sense of closure when she told me, glad to be able to put this behind me. 7 weeks later and I can put it all to rest.


----------



## Chook

Yay mrs stinski!!! It must have been terrible for you... Glad you finally have some closure hunny xox


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrsstinski - glad to hear this is over for you. Now you can move on to bigger and better


----------



## nc1998

Thanks Mrs.Stinksi for the trigger info. Glad you are back to 0! I'm so sorry you had to go through that.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Thanks ladies. Its so nice to feel like the worst is over. I will always miss my little bean, but everything happens for a reason. Im very hopeful for the fall :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

yes I am hopeful for you also. have you booked your cruise yet?


----------



## angels2012

I had my blood test today. BFN. :(


----------



## Chook

Sorry to hear that angels xox


----------



## lululime

angels2012 said:


> I had my blood test today. BFN. :(

Angels, I'm so sorry to hear :( i was hoping for good news for you. How are you doing? I ordered a pizza the other day after my chemical and just vegged for a night (after crying to the DH) 

Now i'm waiting for stupid AF to come so I can try again.... 

I'm truly sorry to hear of your BFN :(


----------



## angels2012

I was sad to hear that the pregnancy blood test was negative. Nurse: "Your result was negative. Call us when you start your period. Have a good weekend." uhhhhhh ok

Here is my plan for this new and HOPEFUL cycle:
I have my 3rd acupuncture* appt tomorrow morning. We will discuss the path forward and herbs I can take to help with my lining. This office works with my RE office for over 10 years already, so I trust them. (I found this place independently through research & great reviews.) AF should arrive Sunday. My yoga CD arrived today and I watched the "Menstrual Cycle" Session. Seems like a very good CD. So I will start that tomorrow as well.

Monday I will call the RE office and ask them to up my dosage of Femara from 5mg to 7.5mg! (Hope they will agree to it!) Since my response to the med is decreasing...going from 4 mature follicles to really 1 good one... I need more chances! :thumbup:

This is my last time doing the IUI. I really hope this works and that third times the charm!!!:dance: (Otherwise, RE recommends IVF! I really don't want to get injections 10-12 days straight! Ughhhh!!!!!)

*Note:
I am still new to acupuncture. Last Saturday when she put the needles in my hands and said that was supposed to help with anxiety I wasn't sure how it was going to work....well that night I was very upset and felt as if this all was a hoax (dealing with other drama for the day). But seriously, all this past week I have been SO CALM! I honestly did not have the urge to POAS once!!! It was incredible! I almost felt "Normal"! (LOL - pre-TTC days or whatever that means). I am going to keep asking her to stick the needles in my hand!_ [That sounds weird]_ People keep telling me how important it is to reduce my stress to help conceive. So I really think acupuncture is helping.


----------



## angels2012

lululime said:


> angels2012 said:
> 
> 
> I had my blood test today. BFN. :(
> 
> Angels, I'm so sorry to hear :( i was hoping for good news for you. How are you doing? I ordered a pizza the other day after my chemical and just vegged for a night (after crying to the DH)
> 
> Now i'm waiting for stupid AF to come so I can try again....
> 
> I'm truly sorry to hear of your BFN :(Click to expand...

Lulu,

*HUG* I am glad we became TTC Buddies! 

I ate 5 mini Reese peanut butter cups today. I know that may not sound a lot, but I have been so good not eating chocolate because of the endometriosis. I would have eaten more but my co-worker stopped by and I didn't want others to watch me stuff my face with semi-melted chocolate (it's hot here in AZ). 

It's so hard on the hubbies to have to deal with this disappointment and seeing that we are sad. I know they just want to make us happy. Glad to hear that he was there for you. :) My hubby held my hand today while we were driving home from dinner as I cried. :cry: I tried really hard not to cry today....

When are you expecting your AF? 

Based on my cycle history on femara and ovidrel I am expecting my IUI to be June 2. I have guessed correctly the last 2 cycles. But since I am requesting the dosage increase I don't know.


----------



## angels2012

NC: The Ovidrel leaves my body at 6 days past trigger. I no longer get the +. Also, I was told it depends on your metabolism level. 

Mrs.Stinski: Yay! Glad to hear the level is at 0. I pray that your next pregnancy is a success! :thumbup:


----------



## nc1998

Sorry for your bfn, angels. Hope next cycle is your month! Sounds like you have a really good holistic plan to go along with the medications. And acupuncture is great for stress relief! The only time I did it was for about a year when I was going through some health problems. It definitely helped me relax! I still remember how nice it felt when they would take the needles out and it would be all tingly. :) Good luck!


----------



## lululime

angels2012 said:


> lululime said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angels2012 said:
> 
> 
> I had my blood test today. BFN. :(
> 
> Angels, I'm so sorry to hear :( i was hoping for good news for you. How are you doing? I ordered a pizza the other day after my chemical and just vegged for a night (after crying to the DH)
> 
> Now i'm waiting for stupid AF to come so I can try again....
> 
> I'm truly sorry to hear of your BFN :(Click to expand...
> 
> Lulu,
> 
> *HUG* I am glad we became TTC Buddies!
> 
> I ate 5 mini Reese peanut butter cups today. I know that may not sound a lot, but I have been so good not eating chocolate because of the endometriosis. I would have eaten more but my co-worker stopped by and I didn't want others to watch me stuff my face with semi-melted chocolate (it's hot here in AZ).
> 
> It's so hard on the hubbies to have to deal with this disappointment and seeing that we are sad. I know they just want to make us happy. Glad to hear that he was there for you. :) My hubby held my hand today while we were driving home from dinner as I cried. :cry: I tried really hard not to cry today....
> 
> When are you expecting your AF?
> 
> Based on my cycle history on femara and ovidrel I am expecting my IUI to be June 2. I have guessed correctly the last 2 cycles. But since I am requesting the dosage increase I don't know.Click to expand...

I feel the same way Angels! I'm so glad I have a TTC buddy. I look forward to hearing from you and seeing how you're doing every day!! :)

I'm so glad you're so optimistic about this cycle already!! I spoke to my nurse yesterday and we decided that I will do another IUI round. We'll do it with Letrozole again with a shot (FSH?) at day 9 or something to help for the last bit of maturation of follicles. Then I'll either do the trigger (last time I didn't) or call when I have my first surge.

The only thing different thing I'm doing is the FSH shot on around day 9. Hope this will help! I went to acupuncture in January, and I got some herbs, but only did the herbs one month. Maybe I should consider going back again... let me know how you like the yoga! i looked it up on amazon, but haven't pulled the trigger...

xoxo Angels!!! I'm not sure when my stupid AF will come but lets' hope that this month is OUR MONTH!!!


----------



## lululime

What does everyone know about chemical pregnancies? should I be asking specific questions to my RE about anything? I asked if I should be taking progesterone, but the nurse said since my 7dpo level was at 21, she didn't think I needed it. She said if I really wanted to I can take supplements or do the 3 day blood test check.

do you think that a CP is at least somewhat of a good sign that I DID get pregnant for at least a day? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ttcbaby117

angels - sorry for your bfn....but i do like your plan of action.

lulu- when they did my prog level it came back at 15 on 7 dpo and she said that was borderline so she put me on progesterone. I think 21 is great!


----------



## Chook

Af arrived this morning....cycle 28 here we come!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

ttcbaby117 said:


> yes I am hopeful for you also. have you booked your cruise yet?

Oh yes!! We leave on our anniversary, October 11th for 5 days in the Caribbean...so excited!


----------



## nc1998

Okay ladies, I am officially going nuts!

So last Thursday (7 days past trigger, 5 dpo) I had a very, very slight + on my hpt. It's the kind that dh would never be able to see, but I can see when I squint or take it into good lighting. 

For some reason I was super impatient this morning (10 days past trigger, 8dpo) and tested again. Positive again, although again really, really light. When the test was still wet, and the other was dry, I was convinced that today's was darker than Thursdays. Now that they are both dry they look about the same, although I would still say it's a tad darker (wishful thinking?!). These are seriously barely there positives, on IC hpts. It's probably still the trigger - that's what I keep telling myself - but the chart looks good too. Ack! This is making me crazy and I hate to be set up for disappointment!

Dh says to wait a couple more days and test again, but how can I wait?! :wacko:


----------



## nc1998

Mrs.Stinski said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> yes I am hopeful for you also. have you booked your cruise yet?
> 
> Oh yes!! We leave on our anniversary, October 11th for 5 days in the Caribbean...so excited!Click to expand...

That sounds like so much fun! I really want to go on a cruise sometime. I bet it will be super relaxing!


----------



## nc1998

Chook said:


> Af arrived this morning....cycle 28 here we come!!!!

Glad you are ready for the next cycle Chook - good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Chook

Thanks nc!!! I really hope this is it for you!!! Good luck hunny... Xox


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrs stinski- that sounds amazing and it is great to have something to look forward too.

Chook- good luck this cycle.

Afm - halfway through my femara.....2 more days to go.


----------



## beaniekins

nc1998 said:


> Okay ladies, I am officially going nuts!
> 
> So last Thursday (7 days past trigger, 5 dpo) I had a very, very slight + on my hpt. It's the kind that dh would never be able to see, but I can see when I squint or take it into good lighting.
> 
> For some reason I was super impatient this morning (10 days past trigger, 8dpo) and tested again. Positive again, although again really, really light. When the test was still wet, and the other was dry, I was convinced that today's was darker than Thursdays. Now that they are both dry they look about the same, although I would still say it's a tad darker (wishful thinking?!). These are seriously barely there positives, on IC hpts. It's probably still the trigger - that's what I keep telling myself - but the chart looks good too. Ack! This is making me crazy and I hate to be set up for disappointment!
> 
> Dh says to wait a couple more days and test again, but how can I wait?! :wacko:

NC - I'm of no help! Every cycle I say I am going to wait to test but then I never do and yes it makes me a bit crazy. Hang in there and I really hope it is good news for you in a few days!!!


----------



## angels2012

lulu - Not sure if you saw, but I sent you a message about CP.
---------
I tried the fertility yoga twice this weekend. I really like it, but I haven't exercised in months since I hurt my knee running! All these stretching makes me realize how out of shape I am. I like how they break it out by the cycles we are in (Menstrual, Follicular, Ovulatory, and Luteal). I didn't realize that my acupuncture office had this DVD available for checkout in their library. Otherwise I wouldn't have bought it... oh well.

Also, I started the chinese herbs that my acupuncturist gave me! Ahhh they don't taste good. LOL :coffee:

I hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## pcosmomof1

Ok so for those of you who have had a trigger shot and tested to see when it was out of your system can you give me some insight. 
I triggered yesterday at 12 I tested this evening at 37 hrs past trigger and the hpt is just slightly positive....I had thought it would have been like really dark since I just did a 10,000 iu shot of hcg but its not its very faint...should it be darker or is my body just processing it super fast ....I usually have O cramps really bad so thought with 3 eggs releasing it would be horrible but iv felt very little ....lil worried trigger didnt work :(


----------



## nc1998

pcosmomof1 said:


> Ok so for those of you who have had a trigger shot and tested to see when it was out of your system can you give me some insight.
> I triggered yesterday at 12 I tested this evening at 37 hrs past trigger and the hpt is just slightly positive....I had thought it would have been like really dark since I just did a 10,000 iu shot of hcg but its not its very faint...should it be darker or is my body just processing it super fast ....I usually have O cramps really bad so thought with 3 eggs releasing it would be horrible but iv felt very little ....lil worried trigger didnt work :(

In my extensive googling about trigger shots the last few days... it seems like everyone processes it differently. Some people clear it in a few days. Afm - Mine was really dark at 18 hours past trigger, but I didn't test again until a week after, when it was really light, so I'm not sure when it changed from dark to light. 
And from what I read, it works almost all of the time. Maybe you haven't O'd quite yet - it can take up to 48 hours? 
Good luck!


----------



## Moorebetter

Hello Ladies!

I am on my first cycle of Femara and have 2 questions: 
* on cd 12 I had a ultrasound, my largest foli was 14, do you think there is a chance she may change my dosage to something larger?
* is anyone taking femara and been super duper moody? I feel like im a nut this month, my husband even asked me if I was about to start, um no.... I havent even o'd yet :?

thanks everyone and gl fx!!


----------



## nc1998

Moorebetter said:


> Hello Ladies!
> 
> I am on my first cycle of Femara and have 2 questions:
> * on cd 12 I had a ultrasound, my largest foli was 14, do you think there is a chance she may change my dosage to something larger?
> * is anyone taking femara and been super duper moody? I feel like im a nut this month, my husband even asked me if I was about to start, um no.... I havent even o'd yet :?
> 
> thanks everyone and gl fx!!

Hi! Welcome! 
That was about what my cd12 u/s looked like on 2.5mg in my first femara cycle. I never O'd, even though it did keep growing to 16mm 3 days later, so they put me on 5mg this cycle. It worked much better for me and I acutally O'd (with trigger) this time. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

nc1998 said:


> pcosmomof1 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so for those of you who have had a trigger shot and tested to see when it was out of your system can you give me some insight.
> I triggered yesterday at 12 I tested this evening at 37 hrs past trigger and the hpt is just slightly positive....I had thought it would have been like really dark since I just did a 10,000 iu shot of hcg but its not its very faint...should it be darker or is my body just processing it super fast ....I usually have O cramps really bad so thought with 3 eggs releasing it would be horrible but iv felt very little ....lil worried trigger didnt work :(
> 
> In my extensive googling about trigger shots the last few days... it seems like everyone processes it differently. Some people clear it in a few days. Afm - Mine was really dark at 18 hours past trigger, but I didn't test again until a week after, when it was really light, so I'm not sure when it changed from dark to light.
> And from what I read, it works almost all of the time. Maybe you haven't O'd quite yet - it can take up to 48 hours?
> Good luck!Click to expand...

I tested my first one out like a crazy person. Seriously, I tested every morning and every night on dollar store tests and the first test I took which was less than 24 hours later it wasnt very dark. It was there, you could see it...but not the blaring pink line I expected it to be.


----------



## pcosmomof1

Moorebetter
I would say your RE probably will keep you at this dose to see what you end up doing....they say more isnt always better. 
As far as moody I think anytime you alter your hormone balance your going to be a lil testy...
Nc1998 
I ovulated this morning so it was closer to the 48 hr than the 36 

Thanks alot ladies and baby Dust to you both


----------



## Moorebetter

thank you ladies!!! ill let you know how it goes :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Angels - whats the name of that yoga DVD, I might want to get it.

PCOS - I did not test out my trigger but I was manic that it didnt work. I took me almost 4 days to ov after I took the shot so it may take some time. I usually have ov pain and tender nips when I ov, but on Femara I didnt have one symptoms which also made me manic. I just figured it didnt work. If I wasnt temping I would have never known I oved. It was the most symptom free tww I have have ever had. My conclusion was that maybe my body all this time was trying to tell me something was wrong and the femara and progesterone fixed it. Though I didnt get my BFP I feel confident that i am finally going down the right road.

Moorebetter - welcome!!!! On my cd11 scan I had one follie and it was 22.86mm......I didnt over until 4 days later. Not sure if that helps, but figured I would share. Also, I didnt have any symptoms on femara....I hope it stays that way, I am on cycle 2 now.

afm - nothing to report here. I have two more days of femara to take then I get to start the fun part....peeing on sticks....LOL


----------



## Moorebetter

ttcbaby117 im not sure excatly what you mean. did you go in on cd 11 and then on 4 days later, they werent there? 

- thinking early ovulation


----------



## Cridge

pcosmomof1 - high levels of hcg can "trick" a poas test. It has some name... the hook effect, or something like that. It's one reason why you shouldn't test for very long after you become pregnant because at some point the test will start getting lighter and lighter - they just can't handle the higher levels of hcg for some reason. It's weird, but it happens. You'll probably get darker lines as you keep testing and then they'll start going light again.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Just thought Id share an interesting fact I learned today....I ovulated this weekend...on my own. Im actually quite frightened about it because its only been a month and a few days since my 2nd dose of methotrexate so Ive got to load up on folic acid in case my body actually decides to work on its own. How strange!! I didnt even know it was possible since I just got my levels to 0 but they told me you can ovulate 2 weeks after the methotrexate. I did have what I perceived to be a period a couple of weeks ago...meaning I had the initial ectopic bleed after the injections, but then had another one. The dr told me not to count it as a real period until I went to 0. After trying for so many years its a weird feeling to have to NOT try and be worried about birth defects if I do get pregnant again so soon. Sorry to unload on you gals...but I have no one else to talk to about these things. No one else understands any of this stuff so they just stare at me with "are you done talking about this crap" looks and shake their heads.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Moorebetter - I went in on cd11 and my follie was 22.86. At that point I had not ovulated. I went home that evening and did my HCG trigger. 4 days later I had my temp spike. Im just saying it took a bit longer for me to ovulate that normal with the HCG trigger.

MrsStinksi - always feel free to unload thats what we are here for. Maybe your body is finally working itself out and you will continue to ov on your own. This might be good news!

Cridge - that is very interesting....I had no idea. I will remember that when I get my BFP as I am sure that I will be testing like crazy just to keep seeing those two lines....LOL


----------



## LolaM

Im 12 DPO and im feelin stuff. Not sure if its cramps, doesnt feel like cramps, or gas or metformin but im feelin stuff


----------



## ttcbaby117

hmmm when will you test?


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> hmmm when will you test?

Im due for AF on Friday so probobly not until Saturday unless I start feeling some serious pg symptoms but at the moment, im not sure what it is im feeling. :shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

I pray this is it fro you! Bring on the symptoms!


----------



## nc1998

LolaM said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> hmmm when will you test?
> 
> Im due for AF on Friday so probobly not until Saturday unless I start feeling some serious pg symptoms but at the moment, im not sure what it is im feeling. :shrug:Click to expand...

Feeling "stuff" does seem like a good sign... and your chart looks good! Hope this is your month.


----------



## nc1998

I had another super faint + today (9dpo, 11 days past trigger). I did an IC and it looked about the same as the day before - ie, practically non-existant, but there. The I took a FRER and it had a really light line too... but since I haven't used another of those I can't compare it to anything. Can't wait to test again in the morning... I've been feeling very "symptom-y" - LOL - but as I told dh I could just be imagining it all, who knows?


----------



## LolaM

nc1998 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> hmmm when will you test?
> 
> Im due for AF on Friday so probobly not until Saturday unless I start feeling some serious pg symptoms but at the moment, im not sure what it is im feeling. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Feeling "stuff" does seem like a good sign... and your chart looks good! Hope this is your month.Click to expand...

From your lips to the Universe's ears!
I cant explain what it is...sharp, sporadic pains, not AF cramps and some of it is higher than my uterus, so that im sure is the metforin talking, it gives me more issue around this time of my cycle.


----------



## nc1998

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Just thought Id share an interesting fact I learned today....I ovulated this weekend...on my own. Im actually quite frightened about it because its only been a month and a few days since my 2nd dose of methotrexate so Ive got to load up on folic acid in case my body actually decides to work on its own. How strange!! I didnt even know it was possible since I just got my levels to 0 but they told me you can ovulate 2 weeks after the methotrexate. I did have what I perceived to be a period a couple of weeks ago...meaning I had the initial ectopic bleed after the injections, but then had another one. The dr told me not to count it as a real period until I went to 0. After trying for so many years its a weird feeling to have to NOT try and be worried about birth defects if I do get pregnant again so soon. Sorry to unload on you gals...but I have no one else to talk to about these things. No one else understands any of this stuff so they just stare at me with "are you done talking about this crap" looks and shake their heads.

Interesting. Seems good that you O'd on your own! And I think methotrexate has a short half life, so I bet you are good to go on the folic acid too. Did you ask your re about it? I knew someone that took it for rheumatoid arthritis and had 3 successful pregnancies soon after taking it. Good luck!


----------



## beaniekins

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Just thought Id share an interesting fact I learned today....I ovulated this weekend...on my own. Im actually quite frightened about it because its only been a month and a few days since my 2nd dose of methotrexate so Ive got to load up on folic acid in case my body actually decides to work on its own. How strange!! I didnt even know it was possible since I just got my levels to 0 but they told me you can ovulate 2 weeks after the methotrexate. I did have what I perceived to be a period a couple of weeks ago...meaning I had the initial ectopic bleed after the injections, but then had another one. The dr told me not to count it as a real period until I went to 0. After trying for so many years its a weird feeling to have to NOT try and be worried about birth defects if I do get pregnant again so soon. Sorry to unload on you gals...but I have no one else to talk to about these things. No one else understands any of this stuff so they just stare at me with "are you done talking about this crap" looks and shake their heads.

I'm sure it is a very weird feeling not try, and difficult too. It is so confusing how our bodies don't do what they should when they should and then do when they shouldn't. Definitely let us know what you are thinking!! You're right that most people just can't understand and it's hard to find people in real life going through the same things.


----------



## beaniekins

nc1998 said:


> I had another super faint + today (9dpo, 11 days past trigger). I did an IC and it looked about the same as the day before - ie, practically non-existant, but there. The I took a FRER and it had a really light line too... but since I haven't used another of those I can't compare it to anything. Can't wait to test again in the morning... I've been feeling very "symptom-y" - LOL - but as I told dh I could just be imagining it all, who knows?

Good luck!!!!


----------



## beaniekins

LolaM said:


> Im 12 DPO and im feelin stuff. Not sure if its cramps, doesnt feel like cramps, or gas or metformin but im feelin stuff

Exciting! I hope this is your month! When I was pregnant with my daughter I had very sharp pains in my uterus one morning about 14 dpo. It never happened again. I was concerned but my doctor said it was normal, my uterus starting to stretch out. So who knows? Could be a good sign :flower:


----------



## LolaM

beaniekins said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Im 12 DPO and im feelin stuff. Not sure if its cramps, doesnt feel like cramps, or gas or metformin but im feelin stuff
> 
> Exciting! I hope this is your month! When I was pregnant with my daughter I had very sharp pains in my uterus one morning about 14 dpo. It never happened again. I was concerned but my doctor said it was normal, my uterus starting to stretch out. So who knows? Could be a good sign :flower:Click to expand...


I felt it very sharply a few days ago and some dulls pain only a time or 2 since then, its not continiious, or even regular or brought on by anything...I guess we can only wait to see if its something or if its nothing


----------



## angels2012

ttcbaby - The DVD is called "Restoring Fertility - Yoga for Optimal Fertility".

All - I got approved to increase the femara dose to 7.5mg!!!!!!! They don't think it will help, but they said they did have two cases where it did. I have been on 5mg since January. This is my last cycle on Femara! ***Fingers Crossed this cycle will be it!!!***


----------



## Moorebetter

gl ladies!!!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Femara Friends - 

Question for all of you. Do you get cramps while on femara? 

This is my third cycle on femara after a couple of months break, and I don't remember having cramps before. I started my 2.5mg femara on Saturday (CD#3). YAY!!! I'm going back to the clinic on Thursday for my bloodwork and ultrasound to see how those follies are doing. I am soooo nervous this on this cycle .... OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lululime

MrsCompass said:


> Hello Femara Friends -
> 
> Question for all of you. Do you get cramps while on femara?
> 
> This is my third cycle on femara after a couple of months break, and I don't remember having cramps before. I started my 2.5mg femara on Saturday (CD#3). YAY!!! I'm going back to the clinic on Thursday for my bloodwork and ultrasound to see how those follies are doing. I am soooo nervous this on this cycle .... OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Hi MrsCompass,
I have only gotten headaches from Femara, not really any cramps. I think I get emotional too :S

I'm on CD4 an on 5.0mg femara too, we're on the same cycle day! (Started on Saturday as well) I think Angels is too! Hope you get nice big follies from this cycle!!


----------



## Cridge

MrsCompass - I only ever got slight headaches on Femara as well. :shrug:


----------



## MKHewson

MrsCompass said:


> Hello Femara Friends -
> 
> Question for all of you. Do you get cramps while on femara?
> 
> This is my third cycle on femara after a couple of months break, and I don't remember having cramps before. I started my 2.5mg femara on Saturday (CD#3). YAY!!! I'm going back to the clinic on Thursday for my bloodwork and ultrasound to see how those follies are doing. I am soooo nervous this on this cycle .... OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had wicket ov cramps on fermara. And let me say I am so excited for you new cycle..:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## MrsCompass

Lululime & Angel - I am so happy we are on the same cycle! Glad I have someone to share this with. AND yes, OMG! I am emotional. I don't feel like myself and I have no control over my emotions. My DH took the dog out to do her business, I went outside too to get some fresh air .. when they came back, he said he was going back inside the house and that made me snap! :growlmad: How ridiculous was that?! lol

Thank Cridge & MK!!! Maybe the cramps are from my "period".


----------



## pcosmomof1

Femara give me wicked cramps but I also have pcos which im sure is the reason i cramp so much .


----------



## Cridge

pcosmomof1 - do you usually get cramps? I have pretty severe pcos and I don't usually get cramps. I wonder if the femara just magnified it for you..??


----------



## Moorebetter

I talked to my doctor yesterday, she said how are you "I feel like sh*t, moody all the time for no reason" she sighs, "yes most women that we give Femara to say that they have no control over their emotions!" 

I finally feel like myself again, im not sure its because im on cd 17 or what but im glad she told me im not going crazy


----------



## MrsCompass

OMG! Thank you for sharing that!!!! I was beginning to hate myself. lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

angels - thanks I will look up that DVD....that is awesome news...I wonder why they feel it might not work? 

Mrscompass - I am on cd6 and I have had slight cramps today...not really any last month. I also had horrible nausea last night and crazy hot flashes....Last month the femara didnt cause any s/e but I am feeling it this month. Thank goodness tonight is my last day of pills. I am not sure about being emotional....I guess maybe a bit but I notice the hot flashes and cramps much more. I guess we are all kinda cycle buddies....yipee!


----------



## Chook

I wouldn't even call what happens to me on femara moody I would say I turn into a phsyco lol!!! I'm on day four of my cycle too and start taking my pills tonight! Not looking forward to it at all....phsyco women is on her way....


----------



## lululime

MrsCompass said:


> Lululime & Angel - I am so happy we are on the same cycle! Glad I have someone to share this with. AND yes, OMG! I am emotional. I don't feel like myself and I have no control over my emotions. My DH took the dog out to do her business, I went outside too to get some fresh air .. when they came back, he said he was going back inside the house and that made me snap! :growlmad: How ridiculous was that?! lol
> 
> Thank Cridge & MK!!! Maybe the cramps are from my "period".

I totally feel you on the emo-ness MrsCompass! yesterday was my first day on letrozole (femara's generic) and I cried to my husband about something dumb AND something that happened a week ago. :S

I'm glad we're all on the same cycle!!! Are you going natural? or doing IUI?


----------



## LolaM

angels2012 said:


> ttcbaby - The DVD is called "Restoring Fertility - Yoga for Optimal Fertility".
> 
> All - I got approved to increase the femara dose to 7.5mg!!!!!!! They don't think it will help, but they said they did have two cases where it did. I have been on 5mg since January. This is my last cycle on Femara! ***Fingers Crossed this cycle will be it!!!***


This is my last cycle on Letrozole. Next week I call the dr and do what ever i need to do to get started on IUI. I have been on since December and i have been ovulating and my hormone levels were all good so an increase wasnt necessary


----------



## angels2012

LolaM said:


> angels2012 said:
> 
> 
> ttcbaby - The DVD is called "Restoring Fertility - Yoga for Optimal Fertility".
> 
> All - I got approved to increase the femara dose to 7.5mg!!!!!!! They don't think it will help, but they said they did have two cases where it did. I have been on 5mg since January. This is my last cycle on Femara! ***Fingers Crossed this cycle will be it!!!***
> 
> 
> This is my last cycle on Letrozole. Next week I call the dr and do what ever i need to do to get started on IUI. I have been on since December and i have been ovulating and my hormone levels were all good so an increase wasnt necessaryClick to expand...

Lola - I hope this is your BFP cycle!


----------



## pcosmomof1

Cridge said:


> pcosmomof1 - do you usually get cramps? I have pretty severe pcos and I don't usually get cramps. I wonder if the femara just magnified it for you..??

I always cramp on first full flow day but while on femara I cramp the whole time my AF used to be 7 days with femara its 9-12 days I get the headaches and I tend to have a short tolerance when DD does things that she knows she shouldnt ....but no complaints from DH so far but he says clomid makes me crazy so hes happy Im not taking that with ttc #2

Im in my 2ww now and DH is thrilled for that we wore ourselves out over the weekend. Im having some cramps not sure if thats a good thing or bad thing go in for blood work on the 4th I pray this cycle worked but I dont have my hopes set to high but dont really look forward to another month of meds since i was sooo sick this last month and my RE wants me to stay on Femara....if I get a BFN then Ill be fighting for Clomid due to it did work for me 5 yrs ago with DD....best of luck and BABY DUST to all


----------



## MrsCompass

As of today, I am CD#7 - which is my last day on (2.5mg) femara and I'm going in tomorrow morning for bloodwork and ultrasound. Fingers crossed for those follies.

So nice that most of our cycles are very close to each other. 


TTCbaby117: I guess it's true what they say, every cycle is different. What dosage do you take? 

Chook: LOL! Psycho ... that's actually a good word for it. I don't remember being psychotic in the past on femara but this cycle is pretty bad for me! But isn't it crazy that we know we're being emotional but you can't control your emotions?! 

Lululime: I do take letrozole too. My Doc/clinic calls it letrozole. It took me awhile to get used to calling it "femara". I will be doing IUI. Unfortunately, DH has low sperm count and IUI gives us a better chance of conceiving and we don't want to wait so, we only really did 2 cycles of natural cycles. We jumped right into IUI as soon as Doc gave us the green light. Are you doing IUI?

Angel & Lola: Hope this last round of femara gives you your BFP cycle. 

PCOSMomo: Fingers crossed for you. Cramps are a good sign, I think. I had cramps on my last BFP cycle and implantation bleeding on Day 7&8. Sticky dust for you.


----------



## Moorebetter

Chook said:


> I wouldn't even call what happens to me on femara moody I would say I turn into a phsyco lol!!! I'm on day four of my cycle too and start taking my pills tonight! Not looking forward to it at all....phsyco women is on her way....

YES!!!!!!!! I feel your pain!!! Haha I hope this is my month because the world better watch out on June 7th because its going to be hell.

hahaha it sucks but ill take it over clomid and those CRAZY hot flashes!!


----------



## MrsCompass

That's funny, Moorebetter.

Another question for everyone .... do you do/take anything else to help the follies mature faster - to ovulate faster?


----------



## pcosmomof1

Compass if your given an HCG trigger shot it will help push your follies to mature faster and release even if your still days from your normal O.


----------



## Cridge

Lola - your chart looks great!! When are you going to :test:? 

pcosmomof1 - I think mild cramps or achiness is a very good sign! Good luck with the 2ww!! Even though Femara wasn't working very well for me, my doc wanted me to stay on it because I had taken clomid so many times and it never worked. I think if clomid worked for you in the past, then you should definitely push to do that again!! I have a strong feeling that either clomid or femara work...not usually both. GL!


----------



## lululime

Hi MrsCompass :)
I'm doing IUI as well. I'm on CD 5 now. and this time around, I will be doing one injection of Bravelle on CD9 to help the last leg of egg maturation. Then I may trigger with Ovridel (for the first time too) So hoping this will work.

This is my second IUI round, before that we were trying to do timed intercourse but that wasn't really working.

my first IUI I ended in a chemical pregnancy that lasted for 1 day. My progesterone check on 7dpo came to 21, but i'm wondering if I fluctuate or if I may need to have some more progesterone in my LP to help sustain a pregnancy. 

Good luck to you (and everyone else) I hope we all get a BFP soon!!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

lululime GL!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrscompass - I am doing 5mg of femara for 5 days and I also have a HCG trigger to help mature my follie for ovulation.

afm - last pills down and I start peeing on a stick tomorrow.


----------



## lululime

*Random Question for everyone*
What do you think about getting a massage during the TWW? Do you think it can be detrimental? or no big deal? 

I've read both.
I read that deep tissue massages can release toxins that your body will later flush out but could be bad for the embryo. And that certain pressure points can cause m/c because of contractions, etc.

I've also read that they were fine and that it is a personal choice.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## pcosmomof1

Lulu - this is just a personal choice after you read everything and do your research but natural progesterone cream wont hurt you even if it gives you to much progesterone. So if your doctor wont give you it and you personally think you do need it to prevent a early term mc thats an option that you might consider...
As far as a massage make make an call around and find a place that doesn prenatual massages and book a session with somone who does both types of massages when you do you consult tell her your not currently pregnant but could possibly be and request she give u a reg massage but avoid pressure points ....drink plenty of water and you will flush your toxins rather than just moving them around ....hope that helps and good luck with your next IUI


----------



## lululime

pcosmomof1 
thanks for your input! i got a call from my nurse about something else but while I had her on the phone I asked her about progesterone and she said it coudln't hurt anything and that it was a personal choice. 

i decided to try it, so i'll be doing that the latter half of this cycle. yay! i'm excited about it :) 

i totally forgot to ask about the massage though. that'll be my next question to her.

lulu


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Lola - your chart looks great!! When are you going to :test:?


Saturday


----------



## angels2012

lululime said:


> *Random Question for everyone*
> What do you think about getting a massage during the TWW? Do you think it can be detrimental? or no big deal?
> 
> I've read both.
> I read that deep tissue massages can release toxins that your body will later flush out but could be bad for the embryo. And that certain pressure points can cause m/c because of contractions, etc.
> 
> I've also read that they were fine and that it is a personal choice.
> 
> What are your thoughts?

Lulu - I agree with pcosmom. However, with the Mayan Abdominal massage you should not do it when you are having your period or during the 2ww.


----------



## Prayerful

Hello everyone! This is my first time posting, though I've been following this thread for a while now. I'm 29 and my husband is 28. We having been TTC #1 for a year now. All of my tests came back normal and my husband's count was good, but the morphology was borderline. We started using fertility meds for the first time last month - Femara 5mg CD 3-7 with an Ovidrel trigger. No luck. 

I just started my second cycle of Femara tonight. My RE increased the dose this time to 7.5mg CD 3-7. He also wants me to do 2 Ovidrel triggers this month, the second 5 days after the first. Has anyone everyone heard of doing 2 triggers??


----------



## angels2012

Ok ladies this is my first time experiencing this moodiness-pyscho reaction on femara! I have never had this problem. I have been crying non stop after dinner. Omg.... Poor hubby is hiding in his computer room. This is worst than PMS. I am on 7.5mg. I was ok the last two days and now boom!

Plus side is I think the meds are working! LoL


----------



## pcosmomof1

Prayerful said:


> Hello everyone! This is my first time posting, though I've been following this thread for a while now. I'm 29 and my husband is 28. We having been TTC #1 for a year now. All of my tests came back normal and my husband's count was good, but the morphology was borderline. We started using fertility meds for the first time last month - Femara 5mg CD 3-7 with an Ovidrel trigger. No luck.
> 
> I just started my second cycle of Femara tonight. My RE increased the dose this time to 7.5mg CD 3-7. He also wants me to do 2 Ovidrel triggers this month, the second 5 days after the first. Has anyone everyone heard of doing 2 triggers??

I have heard of doing two triggers they are usually 2,500 iu or 5,000iu twice rather than a full dose of 10,000iu but iv seen it mostly with women doing 2 shots usually 24 hrs apart one to push the follies to matue the following one to release them...WOW 7.5mg on your 2nd cycle ....did you not O with the 5mg? Best of luck and welcome


----------



## Moorebetter

lululime said:


> *Random Question for everyone*
> What do you think about getting a massage during the TWW? Do you think it can be detrimental? or no big deal?
> 
> I've read both.
> I read that deep tissue massages can release toxins that your body will later flush out but could be bad for the embryo. And that certain pressure points can cause m/c because of contractions, etc.
> 
> I've also read that they were fine and that it is a personal choice.
> 
> What are your thoughts?


My sister is a massage therapist she said that she can do a reg massage even if you are preggers up until 12 weeks, but if you are preggers she cannot do a deep tissue or anything with your feet. There are pressure points in your feet that can trigger certian things!!


----------



## Moorebetter

angels2012 said:


> Ok ladies this is my first time experiencing this moodiness-pyscho reaction on femara! I have never had this problem. I have been crying non stop after dinner. Omg.... Poor hubby is hiding in his computer room. This is worst than PMS. I am on 7.5mg. I was ok the last two days and now boom!
> 
> Plus side is I think the meds are working! LoL

aw poor thing, I know just how you feel!!!! It sucks bad, I asked my doctor how long it would last, she laughed and said a while...

ekkkkk!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies - Just got back from my cycle monitoring. The magic want (ultrasound) tells us that we have 1 maturing follicle on each side, totalling 2 follies. 

Doctor gave me 5 more 2.5mg femara to stimulate the follies more, total of 10 days x 2.5mg. Same protocol as my last IUI cycle. Fingers crossed. 

How's everyone doing today?


----------



## ttcbaby117

LuLu - with the progesterone must make sure you have confirmed Ov before starting it as if you start it to early it could interfere with your ovulation.

Prayerful - welcome! I have heard of doing that. I believe they do it sometimes to try and boost your progesterone as well as some other things. I guess putting in HCG into your body which is the what is produced when you are pregnant might help you with implantation.

Angels - Sorry hun, that happened to me...I wasnt moody but on the 3rd day of taking the pills I started having nausea and hot flashes. By the 5th day though, it had all calmed down. I hope that helps....it will end soon!

Mrscompass - yeah for 2 follies....do you know what size they are? What cd are you on?

afm - restless sleep last night so my temp was higher. I did my opk this morning and it was negative....I expect that though on cd9....*****TMI ALERT****** anyone feel more frisky than normal on femara....I seriously couldnt leave my DH alone last night and this morning. Of course we only did it last night b/c we are doing SMEP....so nothing till tomorrow....I am dying here!!! LOL


----------



## LolaM

Im doing ok, feeling much better now!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola your Af is due tomorrow right? fxed it doesnt make an appearance!!!!


----------



## MrsCompass

My follies were 0.6 and 0.7 ... today is CD#8 for me.


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh ok thanks. I am trying to learn a bit about these follies.....so they have you on another 5 days of femara and then scan again. Awesome that they are watching you so closely. You are destined to catch that eggy!


----------



## MrsCompass

Yes - 5 more days of insanity. But that's okay ... whatever it takes to get that BFP!

Last time I did this same protocol, the 5 extra days of letrozole/femara gave me 2 more mature follies ... total 4 but I believe 2 released in time for IUI. I just hope they mature faster than the last time. 

My clinic is great, can't ask for more. They used to have me come in every other day for ultra sound and blood work. But they noticed that it was too much for me as my arm was so bruised from the blood test ... lol


----------



## Moorebetter

my largest foli was 14 on cd12 does this sound on track? I usually O on cd 16 
this is my first month on Femara


----------



## MrsCompass

Moorebetter - Sounds like you're on track. I heard that one ovulate 5-10 days after the last femara pill. 

I also read somewhere .. to help those follies a bit more is to put a warm pack closer to your ovaries. Unlike spermies, those follies like the warm environment. And put your legs up for half an hour each night to increase the blood flow in the uterus area. I haven't tried it ... just read about it. If I told DH this, he would say, "dont believe everything you read". lol!


----------



## Moorebetter

^^ thanks! Im going to try that, hopefully I wont have to but if I do catch that witch this month, ill def let you know how it goes :)


----------



## MrsCompass

I do hope you won't have to try that trick. LOBD!!!


----------



## MKHewson

I know for me both times when I conceived we BD at night just before I went to bed. I truly believe magic can happen when your sleeping. lol


----------



## nc1998

Hi ladies!

Well I kept getting slightly + hpt's until yesterday when AF made an early (and entirely unwelcome!) appearance. I guess for me the trigger was still showing up on the tests until 13 days past trigger. I kept reading that most people cleared it in about a week to ten days, but I guess everyone is different. :cry:

Anyway, I have an MRI scheduled in June (non fertility related!) and I can't be unaware that I am preggo for it, so I will have to skip this next cycle. Good luck to all of you - I will check back in to see how many of you get BFP's this month!!
:dust:


----------



## Moorebetter

sorry to hear that :( that little bia bia needs not coming around us anymore!!!!


----------



## nc1998

I know, right?! Stay away, mean old witch! :witch:

Lola, how are you doing? Fx'd this is your month!


----------



## beaniekins

NC - I'm sorry to hear that!!! I hope your MRI goes well and you can get back to TTC as soon as possible.


----------



## beaniekins

Well, here we go! I am having my first IUI tomorrow! This is my second cycle of femara, 5 mg. The first I did not ovulate so I was not super optimistic about this once since they did not increase my dose (but did add in metformin). 

Today was CD 16 - I decided to go in super early this morning just in case I was ready to trigger because if I triggered or surged any later than this morning then my IUI would fall on the weekend and I would have had to go to the clinic's main office which is a long drive away. And lo and behold, 2 follies at 21 and 17 mm and lining just over 12 :happydance: So worth getting up with the roosters to hear that :thumbup:


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lola your Af is due tomorrow right? fxed it doesnt make an appearance!!!!

Yes but that is according to FF, i typically DONT have a 29 day cycle, so we shall see. In 7 months, ive had ONE 29 day cycle, its usualy 28. Which really means nothing, in the grand scheme of things! Im hungry today but other than that, i feel nothing.


----------



## Prayerful

pcosmomof1 - My Ovidrel is 250mcg so maybe it is just a smaller dose? I think I did O last month though. My progesterone level was 13.94. They said anything over 3 is positive for O but they prefer it to be over 15. They made it seem as though it was standard procedure for them to increase the dose right away. I think their philosophy is just to not waste their time or mine, which I'm all for!

ttcbaby117 - Thanks for the comments and the welcome! I'm still trying to learn all I can!


----------



## nc1998

beaniekins said:


> Well, here we go! I am having my first IUI tomorrow! This is my second cycle of femara, 5 mg. The first I did not ovulate so I was not super optimistic about this once since they did not increase my dose (but did add in metformin).
> 
> Today was CD 16 - I decided to go in super early this morning just in case I was ready to trigger because if I triggered or surged any later than this morning then my IUI would fall on the weekend and I would have had to go to the clinic's main office which is a long drive away. And lo and behold, 2 follies at 21 and 17 mm and lining just over 12 :happydance: So worth getting up with the roosters to hear that :thumbup:

Good luck with your IUI! 
:dust:


----------



## angels2012

Good luck Beaniekins!!! Remember to drink lots of fluid after the IUI. Keep your body hydrated! And don't carry anything more than 10lbs. Take it easy! :-D


----------



## angels2012

Moorebetter said:


> my largest foli was 14 on cd12 does this sound on track? I usually O on cd 16
> this is my first month on Femara

Moorebetter - follies grow 1-2mm a day! Sounds like you are on target! :):thumbup:


----------



## beaniekins

angels2012 said:


> Good luck Beaniekins!!! Remember to drink lots of fluid after the IUI. Keep your body hydrated! And don't carry anything more than 10lbs. Take it easy! :-D


Thank you Angels!!! I actually really needed to hear this because I am TERRIBLE about drinking water. I know I don't drink anywhere near enough unless I consciously think about it. Off to chug a big glass before bed


----------



## MKHewson

beaniekins said:


> Well, here we go! I am having my first IUI tomorrow! This is my second cycle of femara, 5 mg. The first I did not ovulate so I was not super optimistic about this once since they did not increase my dose (but did add in metformin).
> 
> Today was CD 16 - I decided to go in super early this morning just in case I was ready to trigger because if I triggered or surged any later than this morning then my IUI would fall on the weekend and I would have had to go to the clinic's main office which is a long drive away. And lo and behold, 2 follies at 21 and 17 mm and lining just over 12 :happydance: So worth getting up with the roosters to hear that :thumbup:

Good luck:dust::dust: tomorrow


----------



## Moorebetter

angels2012 said:


> Moorebetter said:
> 
> 
> my largest foli was 14 on cd12 does this sound on track? I usually O on cd 16
> this is my first month on Femara
> 
> Moorebetter - follies grow 1-2mm a day! Sounds like you are on target! :):thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks!!!!!!!!:happydance::hugs::flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

beanie - g/l on the IUI.....those numbers are great!!!!!!

nc - sorry about af....g/l on the MRI....


----------



## LolaM

Looks like ill be doing IUI in July. I have to miss this next cycle because my fertile days just happen to fall in the last 3 days of school when no subs are available and i cant miss anywways because its my students promotion day and i have a looong list of things to get done


----------



## Moorebetter

LolaM said:


> Looks like ill be doing IUI in July. I have to miss this next cycle because my fertile days just happen to fall in the last 3 days of school when no subs are available and i cant miss anywways because its my students promotion day and i have a looong list of things to get done

lola- sorry to hear that but at the same time hopefully you will be one step closer :thumbup:
what brought you to IUI? The doctor brought it up last appointment :winkwink: but my DH thinks we should just have more sex. men. they just dont get it sometimes lol :dohh:

gl to you!!!!!


----------



## MrsCompass

beaniekins said:


> Well, here we go! I am having my first IUI tomorrow! This is my second cycle of femara, 5 mg. The first I did not ovulate so I was not super optimistic about this once since they did not increase my dose (but did add in metformin).
> 
> Today was CD 16 - I decided to go in super early this morning just in case I was ready to trigger because if I triggered or surged any later than this morning then my IUI would fall on the weekend and I would have had to go to the clinic's main office which is a long drive away. And lo and behold, 2 follies at 21 and 17 mm and lining just over 12 :happydance: So worth getting up with the roosters to hear that :thumbup:

Goodluck!!!! :dust:


----------



## LolaM

Moorebetter said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Looks like ill be doing IUI in July. I have to miss this next cycle because my fertile days just happen to fall in the last 3 days of school when no subs are available and i cant miss anywways because its my students promotion day and i have a looong list of things to get done
> 
> lola- sorry to hear that but at the same time hopefully you will be one step closer :thumbup:
> what brought you to IUI? The doctor brought it up last appointment :winkwink: but my DH thinks we should just have more sex. men. they just dont get it sometimes lol :dohh:
> 
> gl to you!!!!!Click to expand...


I have been on Femara since December. It looks like im ovulating and my hormones are where they should be. In February at my annual, my dr said he wanted to give it 6 months and then IUI if it didnt work. So its been 6 months but im unable to do it next cycle, so its gonna have to be 7 months for me! I feel bummed but im not sure if thats end of the school year-itus or PMS:haha: Clearly timed s-e-x isnt working for us, so i just want to move on to what ever is next for us. I LOATHE the idea of my husband not haveing children because IM A DEFECT! :nope:


----------



## Moorebetter

Yea my O is right where the doctor said it should be, and my 21 day bloods always look great, I had a HSG and my eggies looked at this cycle everything checked out.

If it was up to me id do IUI tomorrow. My DH says more sex and that IUI is like a "science experiment". *um no sir!!* agh. what in the world.. so more cycles of femara and then we shall see!!


----------



## beaniekins

Lola, how frustrating that you have to wait. I really hope you have luck this summer with IUI. And you're not a defect!!!!! I know it is so frustrating that our bodies don't work the way they are supposed to!


----------



## Moorebetter

you are not a defect at all girl!!! im sure he knows you are trying all you can, sometimes we all need a little push :) 

my screen saver on my phone says: dont worry, everything is going to be simply amazing! 

it helps me when I feel like ive hit a wall!!!


----------



## MKHewson

This was motto for our many months of trying....my husband found a little plaque and had in on the mantel for me.

https://i48.tinypic.com/jt5u7k.jpg


And Lola you are not defective...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Moorebetter

Thanks!!!!!^^^


----------



## lululime

pcosmom & angel how are you girls doing? I believe we are on cd 7 :) I just took my last dose of letrozole (famera) and feeling great. what are you gals doing this memorial day wknd? I'm going out of town with DH and another couple, so hopefully that will keep my mind off of things and help me relax. lots of good food and shopping alwyas does the trick ;) 

i'll come back early on sunday and that night will be my cd9 where i'll inject bravelle for the first time (eep!) my nurse keeps telling me it's to help with the last bit of egg maturation. anyway, my ultrasound appointment is on cd11 (may 29) and they'll see when and if i have to trigger.

when are your ultrasounds? are you on your last dose of famera too? 

:) xoxo


----------



## LaurenM.

Hello ladies! I'm hoping I can join your group on here! I'm not on Femara yet, but I will be next cycle. I'm so excited and nervous! I did one round (50mg cd 3-7) of clomid last month and I hated it. Or it hated me, rather. I got the worst 'hang overs' from it and it started making me very dizzy. Hopefully femara trests me a little better! Good luck and ::dust:: to all!!


----------



## MrsCompass

Hi Lauren - Welcome :) I love the ladies on this thread. Everyone is helpful, open, supportive and funny! That's horrible about chlomid. I've never tried it and hearing stories about it makes me very grateful that I didn't have to endure the chlomid side effects. Hopefully Femara will take it easy on you and give you that BFP that you so deserve!


----------



## beaniekins

Lauren - welcome and good luck with your first cycle of femara!!


----------



## pcosmomof1

lululime said:


> pcosmom & angel how are you girls doing? I believe we are on cd 7 :) I just took my last dose of letrozole (famera) and feeling great. what are you gals doing this memorial day wknd? I'm going out of town with DH and another couple, so hopefully that will keep my mind off of things and help me relax. lots of good food and shopping alwyas does the trick ;)
> 
> i'll come back early on sunday and that night will be my cd9 where i'll inject bravelle for the first time (eep!) my nurse keeps telling me it's to help with the last bit of egg maturation. anyway, my ultrasound appointment is on cd11 (may 29) and they'll see when and if i have to trigger.
> 
> when are your ultrasounds? are you on your last dose of famera too?
> 
> :) xoxo

Im 4dpo and Im doing pretty good but iv had cramps since monday not strong just mild and my lower back hurts . So my fingers are really crossed. I have my beta blood work on the 4th. As far as for the holiday DH is working so me and DD will just be hanging out in the house out of the HEAT....me and the lil one went shopping today and I found a big sister shirt....i pray she can wear it soon.
Enjoy your holiday weekend away


----------



## LaurenM.

Thanks ladies! I just got off the phone with my doctor and he's sending my RX in the mail because I have to sign some kind of consent form because we're using the drug "off lable". 

The only part I'm questioning is he's going to have me on 2.5 MG daily for cd 3-7...I thought it was typically taken for 10 days. 

Anyone else only take it for 5 days??


----------



## pcosmomof1

LaurenM. said:


> Thanks ladies! I just got off the phone with my doctor and he's sending my RX in the mail because I have to sign some kind of consent form because we're using the drug "off lable".
> 
> The only part I'm questioning is he's going to have me on 2.5 MG daily for cd 3-7...I thought it was typically taken for 10 days.
> 
> Anyone else only take it for 5 days??

It depends on the dr but most take it only for 5 days my RE has changed mine up iv taken 1 for 10 days iv taken 10 in four days next cycle he said ill be taking 1 a day for 5 days ....but the norm seems to be the 5 days starting on cd 3


----------



## MrsCompass

LaurenM. said:


> Thanks ladies! I just got off the phone with my doctor and he's sending my RX in the mail because I have to sign some kind of consent form because we're using the drug "off lable".
> 
> The only part I'm questioning is he's going to have me on 2.5 MG daily for cd 3-7...I thought it was typically taken for 10 days.
> 
> Anyone else only take it for 5 days??


Hi Lauren - We had to sign the waiver too. 

Letrozole/Femara is typically administered on days 3-7 of your cycle at doses 2.5-7.5mg/day. For me, my Doc start me off with 5 days, on my CD#6, I go for my scan and Doc determines if I need more depending on the follies. My last cycle and my current cycle, Doc extended my femara protocol to 5 more days ... totalling 10 days. I'm currently CD#9 and I have 4 more femara pills to go :)


----------



## LolaM

Moorebetter said:


> you are not a defect at all girl!!! im sure he knows you are trying all you can, sometimes we all need a little push :)
> 
> my screen saver on my phone says: dont worry, everything is going to be simply amazing!
> 
> it helps me when I feel like ive hit a wall!!!

Im sorry--Im just done. I dont want to temp anymore, i dont want to take anymore meds. I am so sick of "promising" temp charts for it to be a bust. YA KNOW--some people do this for FREE!


----------



## pcosmomof1

Lola 
I dont know what your protocol is but maybe next month just do your meds and BD when you are told to due to trigger or follie scan....not really take a break all together but allow yourself a break from temping and over processing your chart....I dont bbt so i dont know how stressful it is or isnt but i think adding opk's and bbting on to what I already do would probably push me right to the edge.
Best of Luck


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola - sorry hun. I know what a let down this time of the cycle is. Its like you go from being hopeful to totally depressed. It really stinks. My Dr told me if femara doesn't work in 3 months then onto something else. She didn't say what though.

Moore - what were your numbers at your 21 day bloods? Was it on a medicated cycle.

Mk - that is a beautiful plaque.

Lulu - I am on cd10 waiting to ov.....oh I can't wait.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Welcome Lauren - good luck on femara. I also had a horrible time on clomid but with femara it was much better as far as s/e go.


----------



## beaniekins

OK, IUI done! Now on to holiday weekend 

I think it went well. It didn't hurt anyway! My cervix was nice and open. Our post-wash sperm values were total motile count of 36 million and 91% motility (although she said they only pay attention to the count???) I hope these are good. Feeling optimistic and need to find something to keep me really busy the next two weeks so I don't obsessively test early :winkwink:


----------



## Cridge

Sorry Lola! :hugs: CD1 is the worst! You know, I took clomid countless times and ovulated on it almost every time, but never got pregnant with it. I had perfect ovulation on Femara twice but didn't catch. I know that even "perfectly fertile" people don't catch every month they ovulate, but I just felt like there was something about those drugs that some part of my body didn't like. I know not everyone will be like me, but I'm 2 for 2 with gonal-f. I just feel like my body is missing fsh and when I add fsh, bingo. So I'm not saying gonal-f will be your miracle drug, but I am saying that it's possible there's just something your body doesn't like about Femara and it's time to move on to something different. :shrug: 

It does suck big time! You watch people get pregnant at will all around you and plan out their families... "oh we decided it would work out best if we had our baby in June..." type of crap. It's hard to deal with, but we have to do our best with what we've got.

:hug:


----------



## LolaM

pcosmomof1 said:


> Lola
> I dont know what your protocol is but maybe next month just do your meds and BD when you are told to due to trigger or follie scan....not really take a break all together but allow yourself a break from temping and over processing your chart....I dont bbt so i dont know how stressful it is or isnt but i think adding opk's and bbting on to what I already do would probably push me right to the edge.
> Best of Luck


I dont have a protocol, persay. I am not being monitored. None of these treatments are covered by insurance. Not even a little bit. I was monitored in December, my hormone levels were correct and i had several mature follicles, so the dr felt no need to keep monitoring but he wanted to give them medication and my body time to work. I have to bbt to make sure the medication is still working and to see that i am properly ovulating, i have a weak ovulation and a LPD. I am on the edge, it might be my hormones, but i am ready to move on. At the moment, i am moving on to peanutbutter and jelly sammies, hold the bread!


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Sorry Lola! :hugs: CD1 is the worst! You know, I took clomid countless times and ovulated on it almost every time, but never got pregnant with it. I had perfect ovulation on Femara twice but didn't catch. I know that even "perfectly fertile" people don't catch every month they ovulate, but I just felt like there was something about those drugs that some part of my body didn't like. I know not everyone will be like me, but I'm 2 for 2 with gonal-f. I just feel like my body is missing fsh and when I add fsh, bingo. So I'm not saying gonal-f will be your miracle drug, but I am saying that it's possible there's just something your body doesn't like about Femara and it's time to move on to something different. :shrug:
> 
> It does suck big time! You watch people get pregnant at will all around you and plan out their families... "oh we decided it would work out best if we had our baby in June..." type of crap. It's hard to deal with, but we have to do our best with what we've got.
> 
> :hug:

Im not sure about the medications that will be used, my dr just said he would do my IUI and since i have a dydelphic uterus, he will put 1/2 the collection in one side, and 1/2 in the other. My hubs has lots of so :spermy:shpreading them out between the 2 sides wont be an issue. I just dont know what more we can do, our sex is perfectly times every cycle. Im going to go one last round with femara because i cant do an IUI this cycle and hopefully with the few weeks of summer break that i get, we can figure this out. I need to call the state adoption agency. We want to adopt but since hubs is military, im not sure how state adoption would work or IF we could do that at all.


----------



## Cridge

I think state adoption is the way to go, if you can do that. We tried to adopt through a private agency and when we decided to give up, our case worker flat out told us that if we had gone through the state, we would have had a baby "yesterday". Loved that. Good luck with whatever you decide. It sucks and I'm sorry!!


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> I think state adoption is the way to go, if you can do that. We tried to adopt through a private agency and when we decided to give up, our case worker flat out told us that if we had gone through the state, we would have had a baby "yesterday". Loved that. Good luck with whatever you decide. It sucks and I'm sorry!!

lots of adoption in my family, so i have always wanted to adopt. My hubs is military, not sure how long we will be in this state, so not sure if adoption is possible. WOW! Your caseworker said that???? Im going to focus on the adoption stuff during my short lived summer break...break is 8 weeks and im lucky if i get 3 of them off! And people think teachers have it so EASY--HMPH!


----------



## Prayerful

LolaM said:


> pcosmomof1 said:
> 
> 
> Lola
> I dont know what your protocol is but maybe next month just do your meds and BD when you are told to due to trigger or follie scan....not really take a break all together but allow yourself a break from temping and over processing your chart....I dont bbt so i dont know how stressful it is or isnt but i think adding opk's and bbting on to what I already do would probably push me right to the edge.
> Best of Luck
> 
> 
> I dont have a protocol, persay. I am not being monitored. None of these treatments are covered by insurance. Not even a little bit. I was monitored in December, my hormone levels were correct and i had several mature follicles, so the dr felt no need to keep monitoring but he wanted to give them medication and my body time to work. I have to bbt to make sure the medication is still working and to see that i am properly ovulating, i have a weak ovulation and a LPD. I am on the edge, it might be my hormones, but i am ready to move on. At the moment, i am moving on to peanutbutter and jelly sammies, hold the bread!Click to expand...

I'm military as well... AF Reserves and have Tricare insurance. I'm able to get my meds and labs on base at no cost, all except the Ovidrel which is only $12. And so far I haven't received any type of bill from my RE either. I know IUI and IVF are not covered but I would think that especially if your hubby is active duty you should be able to get the same service as I do. Do you live near/on a military base?

Also, regarding adoption I'm not sure about all the details but the military does help out with the costs of adoption. It may not be until after the adoption is complete though. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Chiles

@lola my husband is also military and all we have to pay is a copay for all meds. Even gonal f. The highest I have paid is $12 per and order which is pretty darn good. And the insurance pays for everything except ivf, and iui. But I had to get my primary care manager to put in a referral. Everything is covered! I have tricare prime! I know if you are going to a mtf then they do offer certain procedures such as iui and ivf for $0 to little costs. Well I wish u the best and I will be sticking around
:dust: 

Goodluck to everyone else!!!!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

@beaniekin. Sending lots of baby dust your way!!! 

@Lauren. Welcome!

@Lola. Sorry. I hope next cycle is your cycle. I think since it's almost summer you should add some ice-cream to your PBJ :).


----------



## LolaM

Prayerful said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pcosmomof1 said:
> 
> 
> Lola
> I dont know what your protocol is but maybe next month just do your meds and BD when you are told to due to trigger or follie scan....not really take a break all together but allow yourself a break from temping and over processing your chart....I dont bbt so i dont know how stressful it is or isnt but i think adding opk's and bbting on to what I already do would probably push me right to the edge.
> Best of Luck
> 
> 
> I dont have a protocol, persay. I am not being monitored. None of these treatments are covered by insurance. Not even a little bit. I was monitored in December, my hormone levels were correct and i had several mature follicles, so the dr felt no need to keep monitoring but he wanted to give them medication and my body time to work. I have to bbt to make sure the medication is still working and to see that i am properly ovulating, i have a weak ovulation and a LPD. I am on the edge, it might be my hormones, but i am ready to move on. At the moment, i am moving on to peanutbutter and jelly sammies, hold the bread!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm military as well... AF Reserves and have Tricare insurance. I'm able to get my meds and labs on base at no cost, all except the Ovidrel which is only $12. And so far I haven't received any type of bill from my RE either. I know IUI and IVF are not covered but I would think that especially if your hubby is active duty you should be able to get the same service as I do. Do you live near/on a military base?
> 
> Also, regarding adoption I'm not sure about all the details but the military does help out with the costs of adoption. It may not be until after the adoption is complete though. Good luck with everything!Click to expand...

OH GOOD! So i can explain it to you ladies and you will understand. My husband isnt active. He works for the DOD/DOA as a police officer. So he has the military insurance, which did cover a good chunk of HIS SA but i am not on his insurance, I have my own and it covers SQUAT as far as infertility goes. The reason we have to move is because its difficult for him to get promoted here, so if he wants to move up on the paygrade, we have to transfer to a higher position. We live neaer the base, to rent a place on base is outragous. We almost went to Germany before we got married but due to budget cuts, weather and a slow passport, the transfer was canceled. Some of our things were actually on the way there when it happened. At least PART of us made it there, lol. If we had gone, i would have been covered by the Tricare. :shrug:


----------



## LolaM

Ms. Shortie said:


> @beaniekin. Sending lots of baby dust your way!!!
> 
> @Lauren. Welcome!
> 
> @Lola. Sorry. I hope next cycle is your cycle. I think since it's almost summer you should add some ice-cream to your PBJ :).

ok...so im now CD30/17DPO and my temp is still up but my HPT was neg...


----------



## angels2012

LolaM said:


> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> @beaniekin. Sending lots of baby dust your way!!!
> 
> @Lauren. Welcome!
> 
> @Lola. Sorry. I hope next cycle is your cycle. I think since it's almost summer you should add some ice-cream to your PBJ :).
> 
> ok...so im now CD30/17DPO and my temp is still up but my HPT was neg...Click to expand...

Lola - were you on any progesterone cream? That causes my temp to stay high for a while... What brand of HPT are you using?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola - I hope you get everything worked out. fxed that maybe something might just happen amidst all of this!

afm - cd11 still negative opk...thats ok though. I have started taking my mucinex today and bding will start every other day today until I get my positive.


----------



## LolaM

angels2012 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> @beaniekin. Sending lots of baby dust your way!!!
> 
> @Lauren. Welcome!
> 
> @Lola. Sorry. I hope next cycle is your cycle. I think since it's almost summer you should add some ice-cream to your PBJ :).
> 
> ok...so im now CD30/17DPO and my temp is still up but my HPT was neg...Click to expand...
> 
> Lola - were you on any progesterone cream? That causes my temp to stay high for a while... What brand of HPT are you using?Click to expand...

no progesterone, just metformin and letrozole. I used the Answer brand 5 day EPT and got a negatory. Still no sign of AF...i think shes messin with me. This is very unusual for me.


----------



## beaniekins

I was wondering if any of you have noticed weight gain as a side effect of femara and/or a trigger shot? I have gained 4 lbs in the last 5 days. My weight does usually fluctuate by a couple of pounds but this is more noticeable than usual (clothes not fitting, tummy poking out, etc). Hmmm.


----------



## Chiles

Just sending some :dust: to my femara friends!!! still rooting for you ladies!!!


----------



## beaniekins

Chiles said:


> Just sending some :dust: to my femara friends!!! still rooting for you ladies!!!

Thanks Chiles! That's sweet :flower:


----------



## Cridge

beaniekins - I gained 8-9 pounds the 6 weeks before my bfp. I know it was due to the hormones I was pumping in me, but I had been on femara for 5 cycles before gaining any weight. I know the Femara starting bringing back my pcos :growl:, so I do blame the femara to some extent. My last cycle was gonal-f and that's when my weight really went up, but I was eating like a pig - biggest sweet tooth ever.... and I really do think it started from the femara messing with me and my pcos raging against me.


----------



## LolaM

beaniekins said:


> I was wondering if any of you have noticed weight gain as a side effect of femara and/or a trigger shot? I have gained 4 lbs in the last 5 days. My weight does usually fluctuate by a couple of pounds but this is more noticeable than usual (clothes not fitting, tummy poking out, etc). Hmmm.


I have lost weight but my letrozole is combined with metformin and it causes me to think twice about everything i eat.


----------



## nc1998

Beaniekins - I gained about 3 pounds after my trigger shot, and have lost it now that af came. I figured I was just eating too much, but now looking back it coincided with the hcg shot pretty well. Good luck!
:dust:


----------



## beaniekins

Cridge said:


> beaniekins - I gained 8-9 pounds the 6 weeks before my bfp. I know it was due to the hormones I was pumping in me, but I had been on femara for 5 cycles before gaining any weight. I know the Femara starting bringing back my pcos :growl:, so I do blame the femara to some extent. My last cycle was gonal-f and that's when my weight really went up, but I was eating like a pig - biggest sweet tooth ever.... and I really do think it started from the femara messing with me and my pcos raging against me.

Oh goodie! Something to look forward to! They are talking about moving me to injectibles next cycle. Although, I have decided, this is it, there will be no next cycle :winkwink: And, if I do gain a few pounds to get pregnant, that is OK by me.


----------



## beaniekins

LolaM said:


> beaniekins said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if any of you have noticed weight gain as a side effect of femara and/or a trigger shot? I have gained 4 lbs in the last 5 days. My weight does usually fluctuate by a couple of pounds but this is more noticeable than usual (clothes not fitting, tummy poking out, etc). Hmmm.
> 
> 
> I have lost weight but my letrozole is combined with metformin and it causes me to think twice about everything i eat.Click to expand...

Me too, at least at first anyway. I lost about 10 lbs rather quickly after starting metformin in January but since then it has mostly stabilized. I have been working out a lot too.


----------



## beaniekins

nc1998 said:


> Beaniekins - I gained about 3 pounds after my trigger shot, and have lost it now that af came. I figured I was just eating too much, but now looking back it coincided with the hcg shot pretty well. Good luck!
> :dust:

Yes, curious isn't it? It must be related to the big rush of hormones suddenly introduced to your body. It seemed to happen almost overnight right after my trigger shot. It's OK though, when I get pregnant I'm going to gain weight anyway, right :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

I got really bloated and felt bigger after the hcg shot. I don't weight myself BC it depresses me so I don't know if I gained. Once af came I was fitting into my clothes properly again. 

So I am in a predicament......today is cd12 and still no positive opk. My Dr instructed me to get an ultrasound by cd13 if I hadn't gotten a +opk by then, but it is a holiday tomorrow so I won't be able to get one....what should I do....should I just do the hcg shot or let this be and hope for a surge soon?


----------



## LolaM

I feel just awful today. I have horrible, rotten cramps, so im sure its not a good thing. This is the longest cycle i have ever had, since i started having a cycle. The only thing that i have changed is that i am no longer taking Master classes and i added 1 extra day of :sex:to our "routine" I am going to call the Dr and get the info about IUI, he may want a consult before we do anything...oh the cramps, and midol isnt helping, I just want to tear out my uterus, throw it on the floor and jump up and down on it so IT can feel the pain it is causing me!!!!:haha::hissy:


----------



## Cridge

ttcbaby - I would do the u/s on cd14. I think it's better to wait an extra day than to use the trigger when you're not ready for it.

Lola - sorry about the cramps! :nope: Adds insult to injury.


----------



## pcosmomof1

Yea id also wait to trigger....1 to make sure ur ready and know how many your body plans to O. 
Sorry bout your cramps Lola hope everything gets better


----------



## beaniekins

TTCBaby - if it were me I would wait until Tuesday and if you haven't had a surge naturally by then go in an do an ultrasound. This is because I know I have long cycles (even when medicated I ovulate CD 17) so I personally would rather wait and let the follicles grow as much as possible. If you go ahead and do the trigger shot then you will never know if the follicles were big enough or not. In the meantime I would probably do OPK tests at least twice a day to make sure not to miss that LH surge if it happens. GL!!!

Lola - Feel better!!! I'm sorry you are having such bad cramps.


----------



## beaniekins

@TTCBaby - PS - for what it's worth I was instructed on my written instructions to come in CD 14 for ultrasound if no LH surge by then. But then the nurse told me verbally that she'd be surprised to see my ovulate by then since in my previous unmedicated cycles I ovulated day 21-22. So, she said it would be fine if I came in sometime between day 14-16. I opted to wait until day 16 because I didn't want to pay for multiple ultrasounds and I was watching my fertile signals really closely so I was pretty sure I had not missed my surge. It turned out to be great timing for me as I had 2 mature follicles by then and was ready for trigger. HTH!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is doing a little better than me!! I was talking with my mom about my cycles post-methotrexate and at that moment I realized that I started my last cycle on April 17th. I havent started my cycle yet for this month, but I think that is because I "think" I ovulated late because I ovulated 9 days ago. Uggghhh, I just want my cycles to get back to being regular so I can schedule my HSG. Now Im super worried though because I have been having little twinges for the past couple of days and had a tiny bit of spotting Thurs and Fri morning. Im hoping its AF but I havent had anything since other than the little crampy twinges. DH thinks Im going to be mad at him if Im preg again. I wont be mad, just really worried is all.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ladies....I will wait. That really helps to know you can do ultrasounds later. My Dr always said to have the ultrasound on CD 12 if no surge so I worried that I would miss my window. I hope I will be able to get in tomorrow to the Dr, I know after a holiday they are always very busy. Fixed for that.

Mrsstinksi......could you do a pg test to see if you are. If its negative it might take some of the worry away. G/L hun, I will be thinking of you.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

@TTC - I took one Saturday night but didnt look at it until like 30 minutes later so the light line that I saw was prob an evap. Im going to wait a few more days and go grab a few more tests if AF doesnt come.


----------



## beaniekins

Mrs Stinski-

I will be thinking of you and hope everything turns out OK.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

beaniekins said:


> Mrs Stinski-
> 
> I will be thinking of you and hope everything turns out OK.

Thank you!! I feel like right as things were getting back to normal for me everything gets all screwed up again. DH feels horrible because even though I think the line on the test is an evap, I still broke down and yelled at him so he thinks Im mad. Guess I cant blame him, Ive been in a really bad mood for the past couple of days...but Im just scared if I am that something will be wrong. He tried to make me feel better by telling me that if I am, maybe it will have super powers LOL. He tries :)


----------



## Chook

Thinking of you mrsstinski. I hope It all works out for you! You poor thing xox


----------



## Cridge

:hugs: Mrs.Stinski! Would it be really bad if you had a +? Wouldn't the meds be pretty much out of your system by the time you implanted? I want to be excited for you, but not if you're worried!


----------



## Chiles

Waiting on an update. We are all thinking of you MrsStinski


----------



## Moorebetter

Chiles said:


> Waiting on an update. We are all thinking of you MrsStinski

we sure are!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MKHewson

Chiles said:


> Waiting on an update. We are all thinking of you MrsStinski

Are you getting a early scan/???


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Well I took another test last night and looked at it at about 10 minutes and there was a super duper light line, but a tad bit darker at the edges. I really have no clue if that means anything at all. Im going to test again tonight, going to try to do a 4 hour hold and try not to drink anything.

I have been doing some research and alot of women were told that they could start ttcing again after they had one cycle post-methotrexate...which I have had. BUT my RE's office keeps stressing that we can NOT ttc until 2 cycles. My husband is really excited, but Im just scared. Part of me really wants it to be true...but the other part of me is super scared that something will be wrong due to the mtx or another ectopic....I dunno. Thank you ladies so much for being SO SUPER supportive. I even talked about yall last night while laying in bed talking to my hubs and said that yall are the only ones I can talk to about this so I hope you ladies know how awesome you are for supporting me through it all!!! I will post an update tonight after my test, prob in a couple of hours...been holding since 4 so Im not sure how long I can go lol


----------



## Chook

Stalking for a update mrsstinski! If other ladies have been told that they can try after one cycle then I'm sure everything will be ok. Maybe your clinic is just being extra cautious. Xox


----------



## nc1998

Wow, Mrs Stinksi! That sounds like it's positive, right? Can't wait for the update. Hang in there, I'm sure everything will work out okay. Life can be such a roller coaster of emotions! Thinking about you!


----------



## CatLady80

Hey Femara ladys,

The Femara 7.5mg is working for me as in, I am now growing eggs, growing them big enough to ovulate, growing more than 1 egg AND ovulating without a trigger shot.....
So we are sure that I am ovulating and my tube is clear(had surgery)

Where do you think things may be going wrong?

Anyone have any Dr. conversations about cillia damage or egg not implanting?
My progesterone is staying strong.

If the egg is indeed traveling, where is its journey maybe ending?

Any advice on how to make an egg stick? hehehe

Im just in a thinking mood and any ideas are welcome.:headspin:


----------



## angels2012

Mrs.Stinski - My aunt had a miscarriage and her Doctor said to wait two cycles as well. She ended up getting preggo the very next cycle. She had a happy and healthy pregnancy! :)


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Well ladies my test tonight was def negative...stark white!! If I still dont have AF within the next week Im going to call my RE's office to figure out why she isnt showing her ugly face since Im just waiting on her... Hopefully I can get my HSG done once I have another cycle and then I will be okay with NTNP, then I wont be so worried if everything is okay. 

So...who all is in the 2ww?? I need to count down for someone else to keep me busy lol


----------



## Chook

I'm happy for you mrs stinski!!! You don't have to stress anymore. I'm waiting on ovulations and then I start the dreaded daily injections of clexane in my belly and progesterone supplements until Af arrives xox


----------



## angels2012

I feel like a nervous wreck right now. Just stressing because I wasn't expecting IUI to be until this Friday, but U/S showed follicle was already 22.5mm (other follicle was 14.5mm most likely won't catch up) and they want us to trigger tonight and IUI Thursday! OMG..... I am so tired, have work to do tonight, and already gave hubby some attitude. We need to BD tonight as well to make sure we are covered. We are so not in the mood. LOL!


----------



## beaniekins

@Angels - Get offline and get busy! Ha ha, just kidding! I hope you feel a little less stressed in the morning.

@Mrs Stinski - I'm sorry you had to go through all of that stress. I hope the rest of the summer goes better for you! And I am in the TWW if you want to count for me  I don't really want to myself because it is going slowly - 4dpo today.

@CatLady - I wish I knew. I also wonder why my eggs don't stick. I've had 2 miscarriages and a lot of testing to find out why with no answers so I think it could be because I don't implant well for some reason. I don't know anything about cilia damage.


----------



## angels2012

Thanks Beaniekins!

Catlady: Not sure about the other questions. However, to help with the implantation, make sure your lining is good ("fluffy pillow" - "Nice and Thick" ...words from my RE) and try eating pineapple core and drinking grapefruit juice. Stay hydrated. Avoid eating ginger (Ginger => miscarriages! found that out this week from a book at the acupuncture place...I will have to get you ladies the name of that book!)

Ok ladies...Off to be shot in the belly!!!!!:sex::blush:


----------



## Chook

Hi catlady! I've had four early mc and they have discovered that I have antinuclear antibodies (lupus). My stupid immune system fights off a fertilised egg during implantation. I also have problems with my blood clotting causing the placenta not to form. I have been put on aspirin and have clexane injections from day after ovulation to try and stop another mc. However I was on this treatment with the last two mc so my hopes are not high. If I do mc again I will be put on steroids to lower my immune system. Hope this gives you something to think about lol.


----------



## pcosmomof1

Angels GL with IUI tomorrow 

Im not cramping anymore and trigger was out of my system after 5 days....I had so much hope last week that i just knew it had worked but all test iv taken show nothing : ( I have beta Monday but i dont have much hope for it to come back + and I dont want to start another cycle... last month was so hard on my body that its been so happy during my 2ww with no meds. This emotional game sucks i want to have hope but when i have to much hope im crushed then if i have none i feel im giving up


----------



## nc1998

Good luck with the iui angels! Fx'd this is your month!

Mrs. Stinksi - Glad you can relax now! Hoping it will be quick for you when the time is right. :)

I think I developed a corpus luteum cyst after the last cycle. I had one-sided pain during AF and the nurse said it was probably a cyst. Since I'm not taking femara this month I guess I will just have to wait and see if it clears up on its own. (no u/s this month). Since I don't O on my own I am curious what is going to happen in the next month! My temps are still kind of high (not as high as they were post-o, but def. higher than normal pre-o temps) through CD 8. Wondering if this means it's producing progesterone still? Weird. I definitely had AF, and I had a negative blood test, so I know I'm not preg. Have any of you had cysts? How long did they take to resolve and did they affect your temps?


----------



## nc1998

pcosmomof1 said:


> Angels GL with IUI tomorrow
> 
> Im not cramping anymore and trigger was out of my system after 5 days....I had so much hope last week that i just knew it had worked but all test iv taken show nothing : ( I have beta Monday but i dont have much hope for it to come back + and I dont want to start another cycle... last month was so hard on my body that its been so happy during my 2ww with no meds. This emotional game sucks i want to have hope but when i have to much hope im crushed then if i have none i feel im giving up

Sorry you are having a rough day! Hang in there. The emotions are really difficult to deal with. :flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrsstinski - so happy that stress is over for you.....I hope af is on her way so you can go back on track.

Catlady - I often wonder those same things.....I wish I had some answers.

Angels - get to bding....g/l hun!

pcos - sorry you are down hun....I hope you feel better soon!

afm - I got a positive opk on monday and triggered late last night per my RE....we have been doing it at least every day since my positive....I was told to start my progesterone tonight which I have done. I hope I have caught that egg.....

Does anyone know why they dont want you lifting anything above 10lbs after IUI? Just curious!


----------



## beaniekins

pcosmomof1 said:


> Angels GL with IUI tomorrow
> 
> Im not cramping anymore and trigger was out of my system after 5 days....I had so much hope last week that i just knew it had worked but all test iv taken show nothing : ( I have beta Monday but i dont have much hope for it to come back + and I dont want to start another cycle... last month was so hard on my body that its been so happy during my 2ww with no meds. This emotional game sucks i want to have hope but when i have to much hope im crushed then if i have none i feel im giving up

I'm sorry! I can sympathize with the emotional roller coaster. I try to always be positive but you're right, it is really draining when it doesn't work out and it feels like you are just fooling yourself. Hang in there.


----------



## pcosmomof1

Thanks ladies Hope everyone has a great day and best wishes to all


----------



## angels2012

Ttcbaby: I have read that on a few sites. Also, all the ladies in my family have told me that as well. Not clear what the reason is. 

All: going in for the IUI soon. Starting to cramp on the left side just now. Please pray for us. This is our last IUI cycle. Third time's a charm?:baby:

Hope you ladies have a great day! Xoxo!


----------



## MKHewson

Hey ladies, just popping by to say hello, :hugs: to who need them, :dust: to those in there TWW.


----------



## angels2012

Nc: drink beet juice to get rid of that cyst! For functional cysts like the one you have it really works! For other kinds no... :( the good thing is it prevents other cysts from going. Whole foods store sells them...they juice for you. Or you can eat pieces raw. I have juiced myself with carrots and apples. Good luck!

Should go away by your next cycle. If not may take 3 months....and if not by then it could be a different type of cyst.


----------



## nc1998

angels2012 said:


> Nc: drink beet juice to get rid of that cyst! For functional cysts like the one you have it really works! For other kinds no... :( the good thing is it prevents other cysts from going. Whole foods store sells them...they juice for you. Or you can eat pieces raw. I have juiced myself with carrots and apples. Good luck!
> 
> Should go away by your next cycle. If not may take 3 months....and if not by then it could be a different type of cyst.

Thanks Angels! I LOVE beets and just had some last night! Glad it might help. I will definitely start eating them frequently. I haven't ever juiced them - sounds good! :flower:


----------



## MrsCompass

Hello Ladies - Hope everyone is doing well ... Anyone doing IUI soon? I think I'm in on Sunday. I had my scan this morning and showed 2 x 2.0 (2 days ago, i only had 1 at 1.3). I'm not triggering tonight yet. My Doc wants to grow the follies some more. But I'm definitely triggering tomorrow night and IUI on Sunday.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies...

g/l Mrs Compass!!!!!

I have a question.....Got a positive OPK on Monday after.....I triggered late Tuesday night, well technically Wednesday cuz it was 2 am in the morning....I was told to start my progesterone last night which I did. I have not confirmed Ov on my chart though as I have been horrible at temping......so this morning I took my temp and it was still at a pre ov temp....97.05....then about 15 minutes later I took it again and it was up to 97.45, which is a post ov temp....I dont know if maybe i was sleeping with my mouth open and maybe the first temp was because of that....I mean I have done this before and never has the temps been so different. What do you ladies think? Have I oved?


----------



## CatLady80

Thx for the replys, I didn't even think about drinking juice as I don't and I eat alot of ginger. I had no idea that was bad.
I do tend to MC extremly early and TMI but periods are short and always clotty. My uterine lining is always good.I do wonder if im fighting off the baby like an infection hmm some things to think about.

Do any of you ladys get sharp abdominal pains through your whole month? After this last try I have this bad stabbing pain on my right side like tube or ovary as I only have a right side I figure it has to be that. 
Feels like an ovulation stab but im nowhere near ov and if I put pressure on that spot its instant pain. 
Femara did not give me cysts but I know it can so im wondering.
Today I started running a fever out of nowhere and am getting achy.
Ive never had an ectopic but I think it would be more painful than this.

Since my surgery I can feel everything thats going on inside, so its all new to me. I couldnt feel anything before.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Cat lady - sounds like it might be a corpus luteum cysts.....is it only happening during the tww? If so then I think you are OK....seems they come and go sometimes.


----------



## beaniekins

angels2012 said:


> Ttcbaby: I have read that on a few sites. Also, all the ladies in my family have told me that as well. Not clear what the reason is.
> 
> All: going in for the IUI soon. Starting to cramp on the left side just now. Please pray for us. This is our last IUI cycle. Third time's a charm?:baby:
> 
> Hope you ladies have a great day! Xoxo!

Good luck!!!!!!!! You'll be just about a week behind me.


----------



## beaniekins

MrsCompass said:


> Hello Ladies - Hope everyone is doing well ... Anyone doing IUI soon? I think I'm in on Sunday. I had my scan this morning and showed 2 x 2.0 (2 days ago, i only had 1 at 1.3). I'm not triggering tonight yet. My Doc wants to grow the follies some more. But I'm definitely triggering tomorrow night and IUI on Sunday.

Wow, sounds like they are growing really fast!!! Good luck this weekend!


----------



## beaniekins

ttcbaby - I looked at your chart but it's hard for me to say if you ovulated or not because there are just a few temps. I do think that mouth breathing can lower your temps - has happened to me before. I'm curious about the timing of your trigger and starting progesterone. You triggered Tues night and started the progesterone Wed? That is interesting because I thought you ovulated on average 36 hours after the trigger and that you need to wait until after ovulation to start progesterone. I could be wrong about that. They had me start progesterone 2 days (48 hours) after IUI. I think either way that your temps will stay up now because of the progesterone supplement.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks beanie....re said that since I had my lh surge on Monday she said the trigger was only to help the ovulation along and that she was confident I oved yesterday.....I hope she is right.


----------



## nlk

Hi ladies!

I'm about to start my first cycle of letrozole, which I'm pretty sure if femara? Except we don't call it that here :haha: So would love to join you!

Bit of a background on me - I'm Natalie, 21 years old, and I just had two rounds of clomid (50mg, CD2-6). There seems to be a bit of confusion as to whether it actually worked, because I had two large follicles on the first round, and then nothing on the second...so FS is saying that it is unlikely that I actually released the egg on the first round, as he strongly believes that I am clomid resistant :nope: but because I am quite slim, he thinks letrozole will work much better for me. I think I only have until August to go through drug therapy, before moving onto something a bit bigger (maybe IUI? Not too sure!) because that is when my follow up is set for.

Anyway, I'm absolutely bricking it this cycle, I'm so nervous! I am having the Pregnyl injection to make sure I release the egg this time (that's a whole other story, having trouble with actually getting hold of it! :coffee:) I know I'm probably stressing for no reason, and that it probably won't be too different from taking clomid..I think it's more because I know I'm coming to the end of my drugs, and I don't feel like it's going to happen...

Anyway, sorry for the rambling! Hope everyone is okay!


----------



## siblingwishes

MrsCompass said:


> Hello Ladies - Hope everyone is doing well ... Anyone doing IUI soon? I think I'm in on Sunday. I had my scan this morning and showed 2 x 2.0 (2 days ago, i only had 1 at 1.3). I'm not triggering tonight yet. My Doc wants to grow the follies some more. But I'm definitely triggering tomorrow night and IUI on Sunday.

Good Luck!!!! FXFXFXFXFX!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome NLK....Yes letrozole is femara...I took clomid before and had more s/e with it than femara. You will find it is easier on you than clomid was. I also think the HCG trigger is a good idea if they feel you didnt release the egg on clomid. Sounds like you are being well cared for. I hope it works for you!


----------



## beaniekins

7 days post-IUI and 8 days post-trigger today and the trigger shot is nearly out of my system. I know, I know, I shouldn't be testing but I have all of these Internet pregnancy tests that expire in May 2012 so I might as well use them, right? I also took one 6 days post-trigger and that one was obviously positive. Today's was very faint - not even really noticeable unless you squint. Now, to wait a whole week before testing again!

Also, just wanted to share that the instructions on my progesterone crack me up - "Insert one capsule per vagina twice daily" :haha:


----------



## pcosmomof1

Well ladies it seems to have worked.....2 BFP tests I have beta on Monday. Hope all is well and everyone has a great weekend and Best of Luck to all and I just keep thinking Im dreaming ...


----------



## Chiles

pcosmomof1 said:


> Well ladies it seems to have worked.....2 BFP tests I have beta on Monday. Hope all is well and everyone has a great weekend and Best of Luck to all and I just keep thinking Im dreaming ...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower: CONGRATSSSSS AND GOODLUCK!!!!!


----------



## angels2012

pcosmomof1 said:


> Well ladies it seems to have worked.....2 BFP tests I have beta on Monday. Hope all is well and everyone has a great weekend and Best of Luck to all and I just keep thinking Im dreaming ...

Congrats!!!


----------



## Prayerful

I just had my CD 12 U/S today. My follies were size 22, 16, 15, and 14. My lining was only 6mm thick. Last month it was 9.9mm. The only thing I've done differently is that my Femara was increased from 5mg to 7.5mg. What would make the lining so much thinner this time? Does anyone know how to make the lining thicker?


----------



## Chook

Massive Congratulations pcos!!!! So happy for you...can't wait to hear your beta results xox


----------



## beaniekins

pcosmomof1 said:


> Well ladies it seems to have worked.....2 BFP tests I have beta on Monday. Hope all is well and everyone has a great weekend and Best of Luck to all and I just keep thinking Im dreaming ...

Congratulations!!!!! :thumbup: I'm so glad for you. Were you day 11 today? I think I am 4 days behind you.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

@pcos Congratulations! Can't wait to hear the beta too! What cycle of Femara was this? 

@prayful. I think the lining keeps growing at 1 mm/day so you're still looking good! Are you opk or are you going to trigger?

@beanie. FX during you TWW! 

@Chile... so glad to see you back and congratulations!


----------



## pcosmomof1

beaniekins said:


> pcosmomof1 said:
> 
> 
> Well ladies it seems to have worked.....2 BFP tests I have beta on Monday. Hope all is well and everyone has a great weekend and Best of Luck to all and I just keep thinking Im dreaming ...
> 
> Congratulations!!!!! :thumbup: I'm so glad for you. Were you day 11 today? I think I am 4 days behind you.Click to expand...

Yea I was 11dpo yesterday still shocked

We have been trying for #2 for 19 months but just started back at the RE so this was the 2nd cycle of Femara w/trigger and im using natural progesterone cream at home. Its so crazy becuase I told my husband mom and best friend 24 hrs after O that I felt it all working I just knew. They all said I was crazy and I said you will see....has a lil worry when the cramps stopped that it was over but nope on 10dpo I had a lil bloody CM and now the cramps are back full force . Not painful just there and I know everythings working lol :cloud9:


----------



## pcosmomof1

And thank you everyone im over the moon right now and hope everyone else gets BFP's soon


----------



## Chiles

Ms. Shortie said:


> @pcos Congratulations! Can't wait to hear the beta too! What cycle of Femara was this?
> 
> @prayful. I think the lining keeps growing at 1 mm/day so you're still looking good! Are you opk or are you going to trigger?
> 
> @beanie. FX during you TWW!
> 
> @Chile... so glad to see you back and congratulations!

Thank you Ms. Shortie!!!!!

And Good Luck to everyone that is beginning their cycles and in the tww!!!!!! FX to my Femara Friends!!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

pcos - that is so awesome....congrats....

beanie - I know the feeling, I have never tested out the trigger, but I was tempted to take a test just to see the two lines, which I have never seen! Anyway, I am with ya....I cant wait for this tww to be over!

I did one of those internet ttc predictions, and it says I will find out in july that Im pg....I guess that would be next cycle....we will see.


----------



## Prayerful

pcosmomof1 said:


> Well ladies it seems to have worked.....2 BFP tests I have beta on Monday. Hope all is well and everyone has a great weekend and Best of Luck to all and I just keep thinking Im dreaming ...

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Prayerful

Ms. Shortie said:


> @prayful. I think the lining keeps growing at 1 mm/day so you're still looking good! Are you opk or are you going to trigger?

I do the trigger (Ovidrel). I will trigger tonight and then do a second injection of Ovidrel on Thursday. They said that second injection was to help sustain the pregnancy should that actually happen. This is my first time doing the second injection.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Prayerful said:


> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> @prayful. I think the lining keeps growing at 1 mm/day so you're still looking good! Are you opk or are you going to trigger?
> 
> I do the trigger (Ovidrel). I will trigger tonight and then do a second injection of Ovidrel on Thursday. They said that second injection was to help sustain the pregnancy should that actually happen. This is my first time doing the second injection.Click to expand...

So if you ovulate 24-36hrs later you should be closer to 9-10mm which is good!


----------



## nlk

Congrats! its so good to see so many getting bfps with femara! we should have a counter of femara bfps??

started taking mine today, 5mg. really hoping something happens!


----------



## LolaM

hee hee, Madam Zaritska says:
*The day you deliver, outside will be dark. Your baby will arrive in the late afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 16 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 10 pounds, 1 ounces, and will be 19,19-1/2 inches long. This child will have dark green eyes and barely there brown hair.*
doesnt say when, and no one in my family or hubs family has green eyes...its a mystery baby--must have been the MILKMAN!!!

https://www.pregnancyandbaby.com/generator/madame-zaritska-predicts-your-birth-experience


----------



## Chiles

@ lola I had a psychic reading to...I was predicted a boy that is conceived or born in decembe. Makes me wonder if my baby will come 2 weeks early?!


----------



## angels2012

Hope everyone is having a good weekend!


----------



## angels2012

Ahhhh I think I got a virus from that site. Becareful ladies! Lola-is your computer ok? I am on my iPad now so that I can run all the virus scanner stuff in my computer. The only other site I have been on today is Facebook.


----------



## LolaM

angels2012 said:


> Ahhhh I think I got a virus from that site. Becareful ladies! Lola-is your computer ok? I am on my iPad now so that I can run all the virus scanner stuff in my computer. The only other site I have been on today is Facebook.


My computer is fine but I will run a scan just in case. I know that BnB gets a virus now and hten, and it freaks my computer and my anti-virus out! :shrug:


----------



## beaniekins

Lola, here's mine:
_*The day you deliver, outside will be cold. Your baby will arrive in the late evening. After a labor lasting approximately 16 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 10 pounds, 11 ounces, and will be 17 inches long. This child will have dark violet eyes and a little patch of brown hair.*_

I'm thinking that this is going to be one tubby kid if she weighs that much and is only 17 inches long!!! Not to mention one sore mama  The violet eyes sound cool though.

I also periodically see viruses on the Baby and Bump website, usually something that pops up trying to trick me into running their application to remove a virus threat...


----------



## LolaM

beaniekins said:


> Lola, here's mine:
> _*The day you deliver, outside will be cold. Your baby will arrive in the late evening. After a labor lasting approximately 16 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 10 pounds, 11 ounces, and will be 17 inches long. This child will have dark violet eyes and a little patch of brown hair.*_
> 
> I'm thinking that this is going to be one tubby kid if she weighs that much and is only 17 inches long!!! Not to mention one sore mama  The violet eyes sound cool though.
> 
> I also periodically see viruses on the Baby and Bump website, usually something that pops up trying to trick me into running their application to remove a virus threat...

where i found this website, it said that one of the ladies was going tohave a 13 or 14 lb baby!!! So after I read my prediciction to hubs he said that sounds like late fall or winter because it would be dark but still afternoon and he tells me that his dad has green eyes <guess i never paid attention> and he USED to have brown hair, now hes just bald!


----------



## beaniekins

LolaM said:


> beaniekins said:
> 
> 
> Lola, here's mine:
> _*The day you deliver, outside will be cold. Your baby will arrive in the late evening. After a labor lasting approximately 16 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 10 pounds, 11 ounces, and will be 17 inches long. This child will have dark violet eyes and a little patch of brown hair.*_
> 
> I'm thinking that this is going to be one tubby kid if she weighs that much and is only 17 inches long!!! Not to mention one sore mama  The violet eyes sound cool though.
> 
> I also periodically see viruses on the Baby and Bump website, usually something that pops up trying to trick me into running their application to remove a virus threat...
> 
> where i found this website, it said that one of the ladies was going tohave a 13 or 14 lb baby!!! So after I read my prediciction to hubs he said that sounds like late fall or winter because it would be dark but still afternoon and he tells me that his dad has green eyes <guess i never paid attention> and he USED to have brown hair, now hes just bald!Click to expand...

Well there you have it! Sounds like we are both going to have babies next winter  I like that part but I would like to decrease both the length of labor and the baby's weight! Perhaps 4-6 hours of labor and about 7-8 lbs on the baby :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

I had a reading done and it said july for conception/ finding out/ delivery.....She said my baby would be a boy and have brown hair....that is about all she said...we will see next cycle if her prediction comes true!

who did you guys get your readings from?


----------



## ttcbaby117

OMG so I found your link Lola....here was my prediction....

The day you deliver, outside will be windy. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 4 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 4 pounds, 11 ounces, and will be 22 inches long. This child will have medium amber eyes and curly black hair.

This is scary....so you guys will have huge babies and I will have a lil nugget....wow....curly black hair might be right cuz that is what I have. Lastly, i have already been told I need to have a c-section, i do hope I dont have preterm labor! These things are crazy!!!! Funny and Crazy!


----------



## 2feelandloveu

Hi this is my first cycle on femara. I have pcos and was unresponsive to clomid. I am completely annovulatory. I have never in my whole life ovulated on my own. I was wondering if femara has worked for anyone else who is completely annovulatory like I am.


----------



## MKHewson

2feelandloveu said:


> Hi this is my first cycle on femara. I have pcos and was unresponsive to clomid. I am completely annovulatory. I have never in my whole life ovulated on my own. I was wondering if femara has worked for anyone else who is completely annovulatory like I am.

When I began femara, I was at a point with my PCOs where I did not ovulate ...ever. I was pregnant quick the second time trying 3 cycles. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Chook

Just checking in to see how all our pregnant ladies are going?


----------



## beaniekins

I am thinking about testing tomorrow morning. I will be 11 dpo. Talk me out of it ladies!!!!


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> OMG so I found your link Lola....here was my prediction....
> 
> The day you deliver, outside will be windy. Your baby will arrive in the middle of the afternoon. After a labor lasting approximately 4 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 4 pounds, 11 ounces, and will be 22 inches long. This child will have medium amber eyes and curly black hair.
> 
> This is scary....so you guys will have huge babies and I will have a lil nugget....wow....curly black hair might be right cuz that is what I have. Lastly, i have already been told I need to have a c-section, i do hope I dont have preterm labor! These things are crazy!!!! Funny and Crazy!

I will have to have a c-section also, and my uterus will not support a super big baby, i wouldnt mind 16 hours of labor, i would just like the chance to have labor at ALL. 
BIG DISAPPOINTMENT...I was all set to start the paperwork for state adoption, and its gonna cost $800 for the adoption certification! So it might be closer to the END of summer when i can start that, its going to be tough since im starting the IUI process and that is all out of pocket!


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> Just checking in to see how all our pregnant ladies are going?


I am doing really well thanks Chook, I felt movement, like recognizable movement last week. Was really cool....feels somewhere between amazing and gross LOL


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola - sorry to hear about the set back. I know something will work out for you though. I just know it.


----------



## Chook

Hahaha yes that would be freaky!!! I can't wait to hopefully feel that one day. Glad everything is going great! Can't wait to see some pics of your precious little girl xox


----------



## Chook

I don't think I'm any good at talking you out of it beaniekins!!! I'm hopeless and start testing so early... Good luck if you do test hunny. I have my fingers crossed for you xox


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lola - sorry to hear about the set back. I know something will work out for you though. I just know it.


Thanks! Hubs and i decided that we would focus on one thing at a time. We will focus on IUI this summer and see where that leads us, then we will revisit the adoption thing. We are going to adopt anyways, this just happens to be sooner than we planned.


----------



## Chiles

Just want to say hello to all my femara friends!!!! I am still cheering you guys on!!!!! Looking for some new :bfp: in this thread! I am with you all until we all get :bfp: !!!
:dust: :dust:


----------



## nc1998

Congrats PCOS mom! Can't wait to hear your beta results! 

Beanie - I would totally poas at 11dpo!
Did you trigger? My trigger ended up staying in my system 13 days last cycle... which did make for some serious disappointment when I got AF right after a faint positive the day before. I think that's uncommon though... not sure why mine stayed in me so long. Good luck if you do test!

Lola - I can't believe they require so much money just to get started in the state adoption program - that's crazy. There are so many children that need good homes! I think it's wonderful you are looking into adoption.

2feel - I am anovulatory (completely). I did O on my 2nd cycle of femara, so yes, it can help you even if you are anovulatory. Good luck!


----------



## LolaM

nc1998 said:


> Lola - I can't believe they require so much money just to get started in the state adoption program - that's crazy. There are so many children that need good homes! I think it's wonderful you are looking into adoption.

yeah, thats what I said. and what about p[eople in a position to never have that kind of money? I mean, you do get it back once the adoption is final, but thats alot of money to put up and who knows how long it will take for an adoption to happen...right now i am letting the universe make the decisions and the universe is telling me that i can afford IUI and adoption isnt in hte cards right now. :haha::shrug:

My fortune cookie from dinner said "maybe now is a good time to be impatient"


----------



## TTC.our2nd.

Hi everyone!!
I know I'm late to the game, but I just got prescribed my letrozole today!! Today was the 50th day of my cycle, so I just started my 5 days of prevera. I've never tried clomid or anything else and my dr. put me on 5mg for cycle days 2-6. What is the differences in the days that you take them in your cycle? 
I'm sorry if this has all been covered, but this is a looong thread! lol 
Also, does it increase your chances for multiples? Twins do run in my family and I was just curious to see if the letrozole really makes a difference? 

So excited to be here and get to know you all!!! xx


----------



## angels2012

Aww thanks Chiles!

More friends on fb announced that they are preggo today! I hope it will be my turn soon. :-/

Lola: I just got my IUI insurance paper in the mail. Looks like they charged $540 for he sperm wash and the IUI procedure for me. I definitely recommend you also spend the extra $$ for trigger shot.


----------



## angels2012

TTC.our2nd. said:


> Hi everyone!!
> I know I'm late to the game, but I just got prescribed my letrozole today!! Today was the 50th day of my cycle, so I just started my 5 days of prevera. I've never tried clomid or anything else and my dr. put me on 5mg for cycle days 2-6. What is the differences in the days that you take them in your cycle?
> I'm sorry if this has all been covered, but this is a looong thread! lol
> Also, does it increase your chances for multiples? Twins do run in my family and I was just curious to see if the letrozole really makes a difference?
> 
> So excited to be here and get to know you all!!! xx

Hi ttc2nd, starting on day 2-6 vs 3-7 is ok. I wouldn't do later than that or else you will miss growing more follicles. I hear femara is way better than clomid due to less side effects. yes it does increase chance, but I wouldn't worry.


----------



## LolaM

angels2012 said:


> Aww thanks Chiles!
> 
> More friends on fb announced that they are preggo today! I hope it will be my turn soon. :-/
> 
> Lola: I just got my IUI insurance paper in the mail. Looks like they charged $540 for he sperm wash and the IUI procedure for me. I definitely recommend you also spend the extra $$ for trigger shot.

wow--so im gettin a pretty good price! I dont know what the dr will want to do but if he recommends the shot, ill get the shot and ill pay what ever it costs--im fully prepared. I know that the Fertility Clinic in Tucson, which is 4 hours away charges 900 with no meds, no washing and no monitoring. They basically shoot the spermies in there willie-nillie and hope something hits i guess??? seems like a waste, if you ask me! buuut thats not my problem! Like I said, i have my consultation on the 19th. I couldnt get in sooner with my work schedule and the drs work schedule, so this will be my last cycle before we move on. My hubs is chicken to go in the room with me--he is squeamish about "girl stuff" as he calls it, lol. He can lead men into battle, he went to war for goodness sake, you think he could handle this! :dohh:


----------



## beaniekins

NC1998 - I did trigger. I tested it at 7 and 9 days past ovulation and it was pretty faint on both of those days (just barely barely visible on the second one). I'd hope it is out of my system by now but I guess you never know. How very disappointing for you!!!!! I should be patient I know, but it's so hard!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

beaniekins said:


> NC1998 - I did trigger. I tested it at 7 and 9 days past ovulation and it was pretty faint on both of those days (just barely barely visible on the second one). I'd hope it is out of my system by now but I guess you never know. How very disappointing for you!!!!! I should be patient I know, but it's so hard!

I am no good at talking people out of testing.....so did you?!?!?!?!


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> Hahaha yes that would be freaky!!! I can't wait to hopefully feel that one day. Glad everything is going great! Can't wait to see some pics of your precious little girl xox

I am always praying and hoping for all ladies in this group to get what we have all dreamed for, in my opinion no one deserves it more then us LTTTC members.


----------



## beaniekins

Mrs.Stinski said:


> beaniekins said:
> 
> 
> NC1998 - I did trigger. I tested it at 7 and 9 days past ovulation and it was pretty faint on both of those days (just barely barely visible on the second one). I'd hope it is out of my system by now but I guess you never know. How very disappointing for you!!!!! I should be patient I know, but it's so hard!
> 
> I am no good at talking people out of testing.....so did you?!?!?!?!Click to expand...

I did, and it was not positive. I know it's still early (day 11) but still depressing :-(


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry beanie - I hate seeing that damn white area where a line should be....completely deflats me. If I wasnt on progesterone I wouldnt test at all but I have to so as to know if I should come off the progesterone or not.


----------



## nc1998

Sorry, Beanie. :( Hope it will turn bfp in another day or two! 

Welcome TTC2nd - hope it works well for you! I read the chance of multiples with femara is not too much higher than unmedicated cycles. (Less than with Clomid). Good luck!


----------



## Cridge

beaniekins said:


> Also, just wanted to share that the instructions on my progesterone crack me up - "Insert one capsule per vagina twice daily" :haha:

That is HILARIOUS!!! So, how many vaginas do you have? HAHAHA!! 



pcosmomof1 said:


> Well ladies it seems to have worked.....2 BFP tests I have beta on Monday. Hope all is well and everyone has a great weekend and Best of Luck to all and I just keep thinking Im dreaming ...

Congrats pcosmom!!! So happy for you!! :dance:


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Just dropping in to say hi and wish you all baby dust!

Welcome to the new ladies! I also didn't ovulate on own own before taking Femara and it wasn't until I was on 5 mg that I started ovulating. My RE says that Femara is more likely to produce 1 good egg rather than Clomid which produced lots of eggs... but there is still a slight increase change for multiples. 

FX for you beanie. When are you testing again. Day 11 is still early and maybe you implanted late.

Lola. Sounds like you have a plan! Good luck!

PCOS. Congratulations! Did you get your beta drawn on Monday? Did you get a repeat in 48 hours?

AFM. 11 week and holding steady. Getting my NT scan next monday.


----------



## beaniekins

Cridge said:


> beaniekins said:
> 
> 
> Also, just wanted to share that the instructions on my progesterone crack me up - "Insert one capsule per vagina twice daily" :haha:
> 
> That is HILARIOUS!!! So, how many vaginas do you have? HAHAHA!!Click to expand...

Well you know, there is a woman out there who has two vaginas. The directions must be written for exceptions like her  She even lost her virginity twice, pretty cool, eh?

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/...nes-I-lost-virginity-twice-I-TWO-vaginas.html


----------



## beaniekins

Ms Shortie - well I tested again today and still negative. I guess I need to start thinking about next cycle (femara again or move to injectibles?) I wish IVF were not so crazy expensive. I fear I have old eggs and I would like to do the genetic testing to make sure they are implanting good ones. And also I'd like the ability to control just putting one in there. Still hoping things could turn around - my "real" testing day is Friday.

I have a question for you - you said you were not ovulatory before taking femara. What day did you ovulate on the medication? I am somewhat ovulatory on my own but generally later in my cycle, like cd20-25. The doctor told me he'd like to see me ovulate cd14-16 with meds. But the nurse (who is really your only contact after the initial consultation) said she would be surprised to see my ovulation move forward so much. And, in the end I ovuluated on cd17 and only because I took a trigger...


----------



## Cridge

Oh my Beaniekins!! :rofl: So I guess she'd have to decide which hole is her favorite? :haha:

I don't ovulate at all without meds. On femara I ovulated once on cd25 (freak thing with 2.5mg) and once on cd14 (10mg), but typically with meds (clomid and/or gonal-f) I ovulate around cd18.

Ms. Shortie - so good to hear things are going well! It seems like everyone's pregnancies go so much faster than mine! :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

I usually ovulate on my own around cd 18 or 19.....femara did move my ov up, last cycle it was cd14 and this cycle it was cd15....I did a trigger but did get a natural LH surge prior to doing the trigger. 

7 dpo today for me. I did my P4 today and I should have the result by Friday. Oh I hope I nice numbers......


----------



## Ms. Shortie

The only time I ovulated was the month right after I stopped birth control pills which my RE said was just rebound effect and that was on CD19. Then no more ovulation and no period unless I took Provera. So when I took Femara 5 mg CD 3-7 I ovulated day 14 and when I moved it to CD 5-9 due to an out of town conference I ovulated day 16 which turned out to be the positive month. I'm not sure if moving it to CD 5-9 had anything to do with it or just luck. I have heard other people say that CD 5-9 is to help mature 1 really good egg versus earlier may recruit more than 1. 

Good luck!


----------



## Shepsgirl

Hello Everyone - I am new. I have been TTC since last August. My Dr. had me take femara without first having a period this cycle ... I started the meds on cd 1-5. I "think" I ovulated on cd 8/9, I had a positive OPK (digital) but since I have PCOS - IDK for sure. That would be really early for me. Just wondering if anyone has heard of this "new" regimen? Thanks!! Baby dust to all!!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Almost every doctor seems to have a different philosophy. I heard of another woman whose doctor checked her for pregnancy and since she had PCOS and didn't ovulate he let her start right away. I asked my RE that and she refused .... but I think it's possible. A lot of times they have you come in for an u/s on day 12 to check and see the follicle growth and edometrial stripe thickness. Were you scheduled for 1? Some ladies also get their progesterone checked to see if they ovulated (I didn't but did have the u/s). Anyway.. just some options so you can check and see if you ovulated that early. Maybe you should keep up the every other day bd if you're not getting checked until AF arrives or your BFP just to cover yourself if you and OH are up to it!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sheps - yeah Mrs. Shortie is right....most dr do their own thing. Will they be doing a test to confirm ovulation?


AFM - I got my 7 dpo progesterone test back and it was 25.5....is that good for a medicated cycle?


----------



## beaniekins

ttcbaby117 said:


> Sheps - yeah Mrs. Shortie is right....most dr do their own thing. Will they be doing a test to confirm ovulation?
> 
> 
> AFM - I got my 7 dpo progesterone test back and it was 25.5....is that good for a medicated cycle?

I believe it is. I think they want to see above 15 on a medicated cycle.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Beanie.....Dr emailed back, she is happy with that number..so I test next Wednesday. When are you testing again?


----------



## LaurenM.

Ugh, I thought I posted this already but I dot see it. If it is out there though, I'm sorry for the double post! This month is supposed to be my first Femara cycle. I took clomid last month with no results other than extreme dizziness/tiredness. Only problem is, since the clomid, I'm on cd 38 and no period. I've taken a bunch of hpts even though the u/s tech said I had no good follies and I didn't trigger. All negative. But still no period. I have the Provera to induce and I started it last night. But my question is, can an induced cycle prove to be just as successful as a natural cycle? Or should I wait till my cycle sorts it's self out. I have PCOS, but my period have been regular(all but one) for about a year. If any ladies can shed some light on this I would be very appreciative!!


----------



## Moorebetter

Hey girls 

*LaurenM.* sorry to hear you are having a hard time :/ gl! Id love to help but dont have any info to offer 

I do have a question. This is my first month of femara and Im on cd34 and no AF yet. All - tests. I am always on the same 27-29 cd's so this is throwing me for a loop.. I took 2.5 mg 3-7.

any help would be fantastic!


----------



## LaurenM.

Moorebetter said:


> Hey girls
> 
> *LaurenM.* sorry to hear you are having a hard time :/ gl! Id love to help but dont have any info to offer
> 
> I do have a question. This is my first month of femara and Im on cd34 and no AF yet. All - tests. I am always on the same 27-29 cd's so this is throwing me for a loop.. I took 2.5 mg 3-7.
> 
> any help would be fantastic!

That's ok, I'm calling my specialists nurse to ask her lol. Thanks though!! 
Did they do a follicle scan to see if you had any big follies? Did you use a trigger shot to trigger ovulation? You may have ovulated late if not. Keep testing and good luck!


----------



## beaniekins

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks Beanie.....Dr emailed back, she is happy with that number..so I test next Wednesday. When are you testing again?

Tested today and negative. :-( But it's okay. On to the next!


----------



## ttcbaby117

lauren - sorry hun, I dont know the answer to your question but if you find out please let us know.

beanie - That stinks.....sending you some hugs!

Moorebetter - Do you know when you ovulated? Are you temping or did you do a trigger or any OPK's. Maybe you oved a bit later in your cycle....OR you have a shy BFP!


----------



## nc1998

Sorry for the bfn, Beanie... hope next cycle is your month! 

Moorebetter - my doctor had me start provera on cd34 after 2.5mg. (I had one follie that was growing slowly, and they had thought I would O on my own, but I didn't). I would call your dr. to find out when they want you to kickstart the next cycle. Hopefully you just O'd late and you will get bfp (or at least a new cycle!) soon.

LaurenM - I have heard of ladies having luck on a provera-induced cycle... not sure about the actual statistics though. My dr. didn't think it was a problem. Good luck!


----------



## Moorebetter

hey guys! 

Yes I O on my on. lucky me! :) so she gave me femara because we havent found anything else wrong.. I got a cd12 u/s looked great 2 follic's not too big but good looking ;) and then called me about my cd21 bloods looked good. 

so I guess maybe its a waiting game... who knows, I went to the bathroom and had a tiny bit of spotting, other than that nothing to report!

thanks girls!!1


----------



## LaurenM.

Hey all! Just got a call back and she said induced cycles are just as successful as natural...as some women have to induce a cycle every month. So I'm to keep taking the Provera for 10 days then start my Femara (really excited and hopeful that it does more for me than stupid clomid!) and fop fully we'll be getting July BFPs!!


----------



## LolaM

+ opk yesterday but i think im going to ovulate tonight, i feel the crampies. We are on to our big part of SMEP, it takes sheer will power by the 3rd night in a row! we almost didnt make it again last night we were both so tired, so imagine just how *hot* and romantic THAT was :haha:


----------



## Chiles

LaurenM. said:


> Hey all! Just got a call back and she said induced cycles are just as successful as natural...as some women have to induce a cycle every month. So I'm to keep taking the Provera for 10 days then start my Femara (really excited and hopeful that it does more for me than stupid clomid!) and fop fully we'll be getting July BFPs!!

That is true. I had to get mines induced as well. But it basically just cleans you out. Some RE start meds without one. GoodLuck


----------



## LolaM

I just found this information on this website, you may already know this info but it made me feel better about SIX cycles of stinkin' rotten letrozole.

https://www.rnhinfo.com/Infertility/Ovulation Induction.htm

Clomiphene or letrozole stimulated cycles are not unlike normal cycles in that there is only a 20-25% chance of conception occurring each cycle during the first three to four treatment cycles, even if the medication is working properly. (Results may be lower with unexplained infertility.) This means that at least four to six cycles of treatment are necessary before one has given either medication an adequate trial. Recent studies indicate that if a pregnancy occurs as a result of the clomiphene/letrozole treatment, there is no clinically significant increased risk of miscarriage or congenital birth defects when compared to other infertile couples who conceived without clomiphene/letrozole treatment. However, women with polycystic ovary syndrome may be at higher risk for miscarriage during a pregnancy conceived using either of these medications. 

More than half the clomiphene/letrozole pregnancies occur during the first three cycles and more than 3/4 occur at the 50mg. (or 2.5 mg letrozole) dose. Rarely will pregnancy occur when more than 100mg/day (two tablets) are necessary. If you have not conceived after three cycles, intrauterine insemination will be recommended to improve your chances of conceiving. If you have not conceived after four to six cycles, either combined clomiphene (or letrozole)/hmg/insemination or Gonal-F/Follistim injections and intrauterine insemination will be recommended.


Clomiphene or letrozole stimulated cycles are not unlike normal cycles in that there is only a 20-25% chance of conception occurring each cycle during the first three to four treatment cycles, even if the medication is working properly. (Results may be lower with unexplained infertility.) This means that at least four to six cycles of treatment are necessary before one has given either medication an adequate trial. Recent studies indicate that if a pregnancy occurs as a result of the clomiphene/letrozole treatment, there is no clinically significant increased risk of miscarriage or congenital birth defects when compared to other infertile couples who conceived without clomiphene/letrozole treatment. However, women with polycystic ovary syndrome may be at higher risk for miscarriage during a pregnancy conceived using either of these medications. 

More than half the clomiphene/letrozole pregnancies occur during the first three cycles and more than 3/4 occur at the 50mg. (or 2.5 mg letrozole) dose. Rarely will pregnancy occur when more than 100mg/day (two tablets) are necessary. If you have not conceived after three cycles, intrauterine insemination will be recommended to improve your chances of conceiving. If you have not conceived after four to six cycles, either combined clomiphene (or letrozole)/hmg/insemination or Gonal-F/Follistim injections and intrauterine insemination will be recommended.


----------



## nc1998

Thanks, Lola. Reading that did make me feel better. :)

AFM - it's CD18, and I'm certainly not going to O on my own this month. I have an MRI in 2 weeks, so we're even having to use birth control just in case I do O! Seems so wrong, lol. :haha: I have a new doctor I'm meeting with at that time, and I'm hoping to get a second opinion about the femara and my anovulatory state... I really didn't like having to trigger, then having a short luteal phase and so much pain during AF after... if Femara is really the best answer for me I will keep up with it, but I have pituitary problems and I am hoping there's something else that may be more tailored to my specific fertility issues. Sorry for the rant! None of my good friends want kids so it is hard not to have people to discuss it with - dh probably gets really tired of it. :wacko:


----------



## pcosmomof1

Hey Ladies 
Sorry iv been MIA for the last week beta results for last monday were 61 48hrs later it was 128 and then fridays results were 328 my RE plans to draw tues and thrus of next week as well then he starts U/S every week for 3 weeks then will release me to my OBGYN . Im tired of giving blood already lol but i guess i should be happy that my RE pays very close attention to everything . I hope my life settles back down in the next week but im not seeing it happen lol hope everyone is doing well and wishing everyone a BFP soon ....BABY DUST! Take care


----------



## MKHewson

pcosmomof1 said:


> Hey Ladies
> Sorry iv been MIA for the last week beta results for last monday were 61 48hrs later it was 128 and then fridays results were 328 my RE plans to draw tues and thrus of next week as well then he starts U/S every week for 3 weeks then will release me to my OBGYN . Im tired of giving blood already lol but i guess i should be happy that my RE pays very close attention to everything . I hope my life settles back down in the next week but im not seeing it happen lol hope everyone is doing well and wishing everyone a BFP soon ....BABY DUST! Take care

I kept popping to see if you had update, here hoping that beta keeps on rising....glad to hear it going well


----------



## beaniekins

pcosmomof1 said:


> Hey Ladies
> Sorry iv been MIA for the last week beta results for last monday were 61 48hrs later it was 128 and then fridays results were 328 my RE plans to draw tues and thrus of next week as well then he starts U/S every week for 3 weeks then will release me to my OBGYN . Im tired of giving blood already lol but i guess i should be happy that my RE pays very close attention to everything . I hope my life settles back down in the next week but im not seeing it happen lol hope everyone is doing well and wishing everyone a BFP soon ....BABY DUST! Take care

Congratulations! It sounds like things are going well!!!!!


----------



## beaniekins

nc1998 said:


> Thanks, Lola. Reading that did make me feel better. :)
> 
> AFM - it's CD18, and I'm certainly not going to O on my own this month. I have an MRI in 2 weeks, so we're even having to use birth control just in case I do O! Seems so wrong, lol. :haha: I have a new doctor I'm meeting with at that time, and I'm hoping to get a second opinion about the femara and my anovulatory state... I really didn't like having to trigger, then having a short luteal phase and so much pain during AF after... if Femara is really the best answer for me I will keep up with it, but I have pituitary problems and I am hoping there's something else that may be more tailored to my specific fertility issues. Sorry for the rant! None of my good friends want kids so it is hard not to have people to discuss it with - dh probably gets really tired of it. :wacko:

Good luck with your new doctor. I hope you get some answers and a good path forward.


----------



## ttcbaby117

lola - thanks for letting us know those stats....it does make me feel better!
nc - gl with the new dr.
pcosmom - great numbers...glad to hear that everything is going well!

afm - 12dpo and not willing to test... I know I have to tomorrow or the next day to see if I need to get off the progesterone but I just hate those BFN's. Anyway, I am putting it off until wednesday I think. It just depresses me to think about. Geez listen to me, I havent even testes yet and already I am anticipating the worse.....I guess that comes from many many many months of bfns!


----------



## nc1998

Congrats pcosmom! That sounds like wonderful news!

TTCbaby, you never know... maybe this will be it! Fx'd for you, let us know how it goes!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

AF FINALLY showed her ugly face. I shouldnt complain, I have been waiting for her...but not having a period has been pretty nice; not having to temp and test and all that. Im gonna call my RE in the morning to see if they can do the HSG this cycle, but I have a feeling that Im going to have to wait another cycle. We shall see. Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## beaniekins

CD 2 and I'm going in to the clinic tomorrow. I think I'm going to add injections to this cycle! (so it will be a combo femara + injectibles). They are recommending menopur because I have PCOS and it has both FSH and LH, but I could also do follistim (pure FSH) and I have a friend who is willing to give me some leftover follistim. Lots to think about!

TTCBaby - sending you good vibes!!! Good luck!


----------



## Cridge

beaniekins - I have pcos too and I've gotten pregnant twice (out of 2 tries) on gonal-f (pure fsh). Personally, I would be nervous to take one of the drugs that adds in LH since pcosers typically have higher lh to begin with. But I would trust what your doc says about it. GL with the decision!


----------



## beaniekins

Cridge said:


> beaniekins - I have pcos too and I've gotten pregnant twice (out of 2 tries) on gonal-f (pure fsh). Personally, I would be nervous to take one of the drugs that adds in LH since pcosers typically have higher lh to begin with. But I would trust what your doc says about it. GL with the decision!

I know, that's what I thought and have read too. But she specifically said that the FSH/LH combo is helpful for PCOSers - I need to ask tomorrow why. I tried to search on this and did find one article on a study about how menopur and follistim have similar pregnancy rates but the menopur cycles had a much lower cancellation rate (like 3% vs 20%).


----------



## nlk

I need some advice girls.

I had my scan this morning, after taking 5mg femara on CD3-7. I have three follicles, all between 18-22mm in size. Meaning that they are ALL mature.

My problem is...my FS has said that he won'y give me the injection this month, because he is concerned about triplets. Equally, he made it clear that he wanted me to avoid BDing this month, because he was concerned about me having triplets. I feel like I'm wasting a cycle, but at the same time I don't think I would be able to cope with triplets.

I guess I just want to know whether he is right in thinking that I run a high chance of triplets given the state of the follies. I thought it was normal to produce 2-3 good size follicles? Or are these TOO big? I don't want to waste this cycle if actually, the number is normal.

I only have one cycle left after this, before my review appointment. I just can't think straight.


----------



## ttcbaby117

beanie - that is a lot to think about.....let us know what you decide!

nlk - Well I think that is going to be a personal decision. difficult to make. Really though what are the chances of alll 3 implanting? I have been at this for a long while and if I was in your shoes I would take what I could get. If I am meant to have 3 I would...but that again is my personal opinion. Let us know what you decide!

AFm - I am 13 dpo...and testing tomorrow.....after bding last night I had horrible cramps that lasted about a 1/2 hour. is that normal?


----------



## Ms. Shortie

@ttc. Good luck testing! Baby dust!!!

@ beanie. Good idea to ask to clarify. 

@nlk. Hmm.... definitely a personal choice. It seems some ladies on here have had multiple follies and still BD. I would think twins would be more likely than triplets... do you think you could handle twins? Some people electively reduce too as an option if you're personally comfortable with that. Good luck deciding!


----------



## beaniekins

Mrs.Stinski said:


> AF FINALLY showed her ugly face. I shouldnt complain, I have been waiting for her...but not having a period has been pretty nice; not having to temp and test and all that. Im gonna call my RE in the morning to see if they can do the HSG this cycle, but I have a feeling that Im going to have to wait another cycle. We shall see. Hope everyone else is doing well!!

Good luck!


----------



## beaniekins

NLK- Well I am starting a new cycle adding injectibles to femara and they told me the goal was for me to make 4 follicles, with the hope that one of them will be good. On femara last cycle I had 2 follicles, 21 and 17 mm, but did not get pregnant. I also asked how many follicles it would take before they cancelled my cycle and she said maybe 5 and definitely with 6. However, I am 39 with two miscarriages and over a year of trying so they suspect poor egg quality as an issue and I think that is why they want me to make more follicles - more eggs = more chance of getting a healthy one. I am terrified of having even twins but I decided it was time to get more aggressive so we'll see what happens!


----------



## beaniekins

Ms. Shortie said:


> @ beanie. Good idea to ask to clarify.


I did ask this morning and this is what they told me. Menopur is their preferred drug for PCOS patients because it contains FSH and LH. PCOS patients often have a high baseline level of LH which causes us to be somewhat desensitized to LH. By giving injections containing LH you are giving your body a boost, waking it up a bit so it will hear the signal to grow follicles loud and clear and respond more appropriately. I decided to go with menopur even though I have an offer of free follistim because they are starting me on such a low dose it was only about $150 (I was thinking it would be in the thousands so glad to hear that).


----------



## Chiles

Nlk- I was in a similar position the month I got my :bfp: I had almost 7 mature follicles and my iui was cancelled. I was told to not have sex either. I decided what are the odds...we did have sex like 2 times. Right after our cycle was cancelled My husband lost his bestfriend. We were not even thinking about getting pregnant. About a week late which was the day after mothers day I found out I was pregnant. With only one baby! I usually don't ovulate on my own but I did for the 1st time. So the decision is yours. I think the chance is very low of all 3 implanting or ovulate at all...but the decisions is yours.


----------



## nlk

thank you so much, everyone. I've thought of nothing else since!

I spoke to OH as well about it. At first, he was like "definitely don't want multiples, let's sit it out". But when he got home from work last night I explained that we were always going to have that 10% chance of multiples, if not higher because they run on both sides of my family. I asked him what we would have done if we hadn't had the scan and realised that there were so many follicles...we wouldn't have known about that!

OH now thinks we should just go ahead as if we didn't know about it, and we have discussed the option of reducing if all three did implant. Even though that would absolutely break my heart to do, I know that it would break my heart more to sit this cycle out and then not respond to the drug next month, and next month is my last drug cycle.

I agree that it's more likely that not all three will fertilise AND implant. I think my FS is a bit nervous because he keeps comparing me to another patient, and says that we are almost identical in treatments, and she fell pregnant with triplets. Maybe he is just concerned and a bit scared of that happening again?

*Chiles* - were you told not to have sex because they thought you would end up with multiples as well? And do you know what size they were? As in, were they all a similar size which could release?


----------



## Chiles

Yes I was told not to have sex because I was at like at a 55 percent chance for multiples. My RE was nervous so he gave me 2 early u/s and I only had one baby. But most cycles don't get cancelled with only 3. I am not sure because I had so many growing but only like 7 were considered to be mature. All between 15mm-19mm I think


----------



## Chiles

But they could of have been bigger because I ovulated a week later...didn't find that out until I found out how far along I was.


----------



## nlk

wow...I wasn't given a percentage, I think it would have been better if I had!

All three of mine are about 20mm, so all pretty similar! Maybe that's why he's nervous that they will all go. And the fact that the last woman he treated with letrozole had triplets :dohh:


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies!

BFN for me...just waiting to hear back from the RE to find out what to do now! 2 rounds of femara....a bust!


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> BFN for me...just waiting to hear back from the RE to find out what to do now! 2 rounds of femara....a bust!


:hugs:


----------



## pcosmomof1

NLK
I had 3 follies all same as you 18-22mm and had a hcg trigger shot and am only pregnant with one baby. If you dont have a trigger you only going to probably release the best egg you have thats what your body naturally does it wont release all that why they do the trigger to change the bodys natural process of just releasing 1. Its a personal choice because every women is different but its a risk we all take when taking FSH meds. Best of luck with whatever you choose to day .


----------



## nlk

pcosmomof1 said:


> NLK
> I had 3 follies all same as you 18-22mm and had a hcg trigger shot and am only pregnant with one baby. If you dont have a trigger you only going to probably release the best egg you have thats what your body naturally does it wont release all that why they do the trigger to change the bodys natural process of just releasing 1. Its a personal choice because every women is different but its a risk we all take when taking FSH meds. Best of luck with whatever you choose to day .

thanks :thumbup: I wasn't allowed the trigger shot because of it! And I don't ovulate on my own, so I don't even know whether I will this time round. I had two mature follies on my first clomid cycle, but never actually O'd.

Anyway, me and OH had a really long talk about it, and I explained that the risk was going to be there every month, it just happens that we found out about it because of the scan. We are just going to continue trying as though I will ovulate, and then go from there. I mean, it's not even as if I'm definitely going to ovulate! Thank you for all your advice :flower:


----------



## nc1998

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> BFN for me...just waiting to hear back from the RE to find out what to do now! 2 rounds of femara....a bust!

So sorry for the bfn, ttcbaby. Let us know what you end up doing next cycle. Hang in there!


----------



## beaniekins

ttcbaby - I'm sorry to hear that!!!!!!! How about we both get our BFPs next cycle? It will be my third femara cycle too, third time is a charm right?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks ladies.....bfn's really suck!

Beanie - that sounds like a plan! Lets do this together! BFP here we come....lol..

RE said same protocol - femara 5mg for 5 days, ovidrel, and progesterone....lets see what happens now! I am sooooo ready for this to be lucky cycle 3


----------



## pcosmomof1

Has anyone seen any updates on LULU or Angles did I just miss there posts or are they MIA ...hope all is well with everyone best of luck and baby dust to all ; )


----------



## MKHewson

beaniekins said:


> ttcbaby - I'm sorry to hear that!!!!!!! How about we both get our BFPs next cycle? It will be my third femara cycle too, third time is a charm right?

I was pregnant the third try so....:dust:


----------



## beaniekins

MKHewson said:


> beaniekins said:
> 
> 
> ttcbaby - I'm sorry to hear that!!!!!!! How about we both get our BFPs next cycle? It will be my third femara cycle too, third time is a charm right?
> 
> I was pregnant the third try so....:dust:Click to expand...

Oh that's good to hear! So it really is our time now :flower: Thanks!!!


----------



## TTC.our2nd.

Hey ladies!!
Sorry about the BFN's!! Hopefully next month will be the month! :flower:

Quick question..any of you been on provera to induce af? I took 5mg for 5 days and the dr. told me that within a week if af hadn't showed to give them a call. Well, tomorrow will be the 7th day and no show..still. So, if you have taken it how long did it take you for af to show? Or, have you had to do other things after taking it to induce af? 

I've got my first cycle of Femara sitting here taunting me!!!!!! Stupid af.


----------



## nc1998

TTC.our2nd. said:


> Hey ladies!!
> Sorry about the BFN's!! Hopefully next month will be the month! :flower:
> 
> Quick question..any of you been on provera to induce af? I took 5mg for 5 days and the dr. told me that within a week if af hadn't showed to give them a call. Well, tomorrow will be the 7th day and no show..still. So, if you have taken it how long did it take you for af to show? Or, have you had to do other things after taking it to induce af?
> 
> I've got my first cycle of Femara sitting here taunting me!!!!!! Stupid af.

Mine came about 3 days after the last pill - I also took 5mg for 5 days. I read online that parsley can help bring it on (like making tea out of fresh leaves), but not sure if that really works. Good luck! Hope af comes soon so you can start your femara!


----------



## nlk

AF normally shows for me after about 3 days on provera.....But when I had to take norethisterone (similar to provera) it took 10 days! I was still told that it should kick in by 7 days :wacko:


----------



## MKHewson

TTC.our2nd. said:


> Hey ladies!!
> Sorry about the BFN's!! Hopefully next month will be the month! :flower:
> 
> Quick question..any of you been on provera to induce af? I took 5mg for 5 days and the dr. told me that within a week if af hadn't showed to give them a call. Well, tomorrow will be the 7th day and no show..still. So, if you have taken it how long did it take you for af to show? Or, have you had to do other things after taking it to induce af?
> 
> I've got my first cycle of Femara sitting here taunting me!!!!!! Stupid af.

I think I was almost 10 days or more before AF showed up when I took provera. Then another month, it did show up, so we picked a day as day 1 and I began that cycle.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thank you MKHewson....that gives me a bit of hope!!!!!!


----------



## MKHewson

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thank you MKHewson....that gives me a bit of hope!!!!!!

No worries, I remember being pretty upset when no AF showed, and my FS just say okay then lets pick a day as your day 1.


----------



## ttcbaby117

well I just spoke to the RE and he cant see me next week so if I am to start my femara next week I have to go in for an ultrasound today. I havent started AF yet, though it should start today as I got off the progesterone 2 days ago. So thats me for now. I will let you know how the ultrasound goes!


----------



## TTC.our2nd.

thanks for your responses!! Talked to FS today and got what I really didn't want to hear. I've got until Monday to start- if not then I have to go pick up a pack of bcpills and take them for 1 month THEN start the femara. I know I should be optimistic and think that I still have a few more days for af to show....but I reallyyyy don't wanna have to wait a WHOLE other month when you've been thinking it's just within a few days reach. 
ugh. sorry, I sound like such a complainer, but GRRRR!!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

@ttc. :hug: Sorry about the BFN. Hopefully the 3rd time is the charm! 

@TTC.2nd. Hmmm... does sound like a long time so hopefully AF will come before Monday. FX. In the past I have cheated and only did 2 weeks of OCP before stopping and got my period 3-4 days later. Just something to think about if you've been pretty responsive to OCP before.


----------



## Chook

Hello ladies!!! I'm 13dpo today and it's a bfn. Waiting for my blood results to come back tomorrow to confirm the bfn and I can stop the clexane injections and progesterone and wait for Af! Bring on the next cycle!!! How is everyone else going? Where are you at in your cycle and how are our pregnant ladies going?


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> Hello ladies!!! I'm 13dpo today and it's a bfn. Waiting for my blood results to come back tomorrow to confirm the bfn and I can stop the clexane injections and progesterone and wait for Af! Bring on the next cycle!!! How is everyone else going? Where are you at in your cycle and how are our pregnant ladies going?

Im ok..cd 21ish/9 DPO and tonight im feeling some crampies but its too soon to be AF so i dont know what it is:shrug:


----------



## Chook

Hopefully it's your little bean snuggling in!!! I think I will do cart wheels when you get your bfp!!! ( Im chubby and not very fit so that will be a sight to see ). Have my fingers crossed for you Lola xox


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> Hopefully it's your little bean snuggling in!!! I think I will do cart wheels when you get your bfp!!! ( Im chubby and not very fit so that will be a sight to see ). Have my fingers crossed for you Lola xox


Im feeling better now, must have been *gas* :blush: i sure hope so, its another fathers day and my precious hubs still isnt a father--so not ok! I think _I _will be doing cart wheelies when/if i get a BFP


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Good luck Lola! Sticky baby dust to you!

@Chook. Sorry for the BFN. I hope next cycle is your cycle!


----------



## Chook

Thanks ms shortie! I'm not upset at all. It's all a process and I'm taking it one step at a time :)


----------



## LolaM

I felt the crampies again tonight, but it never lasts very long. I dont know if its warning cramps or what because AF isnt due for another week. I guess we shall see


----------



## ttcbaby117

School sorry for bfn....I'm with ya on that one.

Lola - fxed that you get your bfp in the next couple days.....cramps might be a good sign  

Well I start my femara tonight......hopefully 3rd time is a charm


----------



## pcosmomof1

Hey ladies hope all is well sorry to see the BFN's it will happen I have faith! Im doing well nothing new I have second U/S this week to see heartbeat pretty excited loving the fact that i dont have any symptoms but at the same time without symptoms it still seems like a dream. Take care everyone and baby dust; )


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lola - fxed that you get your bfp in the next couple days.....cramps might be a good sign


Thanks, my temp is dropping and ive got a really p*ssy attitude this morning, i got an email from the bump and it just make me so angry...do these morons not realize that NO ONE wants to hear that they farted and got a + 3 weeks later? Relaxing isnt going to help, i have been relaxed. I have done nearly all the things on that list and here we are, still talking about this.... :growlmad: :devil: :gun::dohh:


----------



## MKHewson

pcosmomof1 said:


> Hey ladies hope all is well sorry to see the BFN's it will happen I have faith! Im doing well nothing new I have second U/S this week to see heartbeat pretty excited loving the fact that i dont have any symptoms but at the same time without symptoms it still seems like a dream. Take care everyone and baby dust; )

I am super excited for you. Can't wait to hear all about it


----------



## beaniekins

Chook - good luck next cycle!
TTCBaby - happy femara-ing
Lola - I'm sorry to hear you are feeling frustrated
PCOS mom - good luck with your ultrasound!

AFM - I finished my femara and I have one more menopur injection to do tonight then an ultrasound tomorrow. I might be doing an IUI Friday or Saturday and I am also officiating my best friend's wedding so it's going to be a fun and busy weekend :flower:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hey everyone!! Just me again. I thought AF had found me...but then she disappeared...and came back and disappeared. Its been like this for over a week so went to the RE and had labs done. Waiting for them to call back to see if this is supposed to be considered my period, or if my hormones are out of whack again. If they are out of whack again then I will have to start meds to make my cycle start. Just waiting on 'ol AF to come so I can schedule my HSG so we can get back to TTC-ing. So excited!! Hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## Cridge

Mrs. Stinski - what labs did you have done? hcg by chance? :winkwink:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Cridge said:


> Mrs. Stinski - what labs did you have done? hcg by chance? :winkwink:

No, just labs. I tested last night with a FRER and it was negative. Its been about 6 weeks since my last cycle and Ive always been irregular anyway so who knows whats going on in there hahaha.


----------



## LolaM

looks like ill be moving on to IUI next cycle. Femara and metform are working for me so the dr doesnt want to change that and i dont need monitoring because we KNOW that i ovulate and we know WHEN i ovulate.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

LolaM said:


> looks like ill be moving on to IUI next cycle. Femara and metform are working for me so the dr doesnt want to change that and i dont need monitoring because we KNOW that i ovulate and we know WHEN i ovulate.

I sure hope that something happens for you soon Lola :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Got my call back from the RE, results from labs show that it looks like Im finally about to start my cycle, but I have to go in for an ultrasound in the morning because he wants to be sure. How the heck is an ultrasound going to show if my period is about to start???? Im so confused now. Why cant I just be normal!!?!


----------



## LolaM

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Got my call back from the RE, results from labs show that it looks like Im finally about to start my cycle, but I have to go in for an ultrasound in the morning because he wants to be sure. How the heck is an ultrasound going to show if my period is about to start???? Im so confused now. Why cant I just be normal!!?!


Normal is a setting on a washing machine!:winkwink:


----------



## beaniekins

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Hey everyone!! Just me again. I thought AF had found me...but then she disappeared...and came back and disappeared. Its been like this for over a week so went to the RE and had labs done. Waiting for them to call back to see if this is supposed to be considered my period, or if my hormones are out of whack again. If they are out of whack again then I will have to start meds to make my cycle start. Just waiting on 'ol AF to come so I can schedule my HSG so we can get back to TTC-ing. So excited!! Hope everyone is doing well!!!

Good luck! I hope you can get back to it soon too!!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

LolaM said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Got my call back from the RE, results from labs show that it looks like Im finally about to start my cycle, but I have to go in for an ultrasound in the morning because he wants to be sure. How the heck is an ultrasound going to show if my period is about to start???? Im so confused now. Why cant I just be normal!!?!
> 
> 
> Normal is a setting on a washing machine!:winkwink:Click to expand...

LOL I like the way you think hahaha. 

Went for my US this morning, looks like my body is just back to its old tricks of not doing what it should. Starting prometrium today to bring on a cycle so hopefully I will be having my HSG in about 16 days or so. Yay!!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

How's everyone doing? It's finally summer!


----------



## MKHewson

Ms. Shortie said:


> How's everyone doing? It's finally summer!

I am doing great thanks, I hope your having a wonderful summer so far.


----------



## beaniekins

Ms. Shortie said:


> How's everyone doing? It's finally summer!

It's summer no joke! We went out of town and it was nice springy weather, came home after a few days and it has been 100 degrees ever since (and continuing hot for the 10 day forecast too, yikes). Did I mention we don't have AC? :dohh:

I did an IUI on Sunday 6/24 so have officially started my 2WW. Hope you are all doing well!!!


----------



## Cridge

beaniekins - no a/c?!  Mine was still running at 2:30 this morning. So much for nice cool Colorado nights. :wacko:


----------



## LolaM

looks like im moving on to IUI and i have a serious case of the stink eye this morning


----------



## angels2012

LolaM said:


> looks like im moving on to IUI and i have a serious case of the stink eye this morning

Good luck Lola!!! :flower:


----------



## LolaM

I keep having this dream. Im in an empty house, i go from room to room looking in closets adn cupboards trying to find a room for all the babies. "Where am I going to put all the babies?" I keep asking and no one will tell me. Sometimes i go to a neighbors house to see where THEY put all their babies, sometimes i just keeeep looking.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies....sorry I have been MIA....my family was in town and we had some bonding time. It was great to have them here.

Well I started my smep last night and cant wait to see that positive OPK. 

Lola - onward and upward....I hope IUI does the trick. Crazy dream!
Beanie - yeah for the tww....I am hopefully right behind you...remember 3rd times a charm!


----------



## LaurenM.

Today will be my third day of 5mg of femara. So far very few side effects. I had a little bit of insomnia last night, which is unusual for me, but it could be because I ate right before bed. Which i usually do NOT do. I go for my follie scan on 7/5. Also going to ask if we can do an IUI this month to up our chances since my insurance covers it and hubby is going back to work next month which makes TTC really difficult. Do any of y'all know if they can freeze/save sperm for IUI like they do donor sperm fOr IVF?


----------



## LolaM

LaurenM. said:


> Today will be my third day of 5mg of femara. So far very few side effects. I had a little bit of insomnia last night, which is unusual for me, but it could be because I ate right before bed. Which i usually do NOT do. I go for my follie scan on 7/5. Also going to ask if we can do an IUI this month to up our chances since my insurance covers it and hubby is going back to work next month which makes TTC really difficult. Do any of y'all know if they can freeze/save sperm for IUI like they do donor sperm fOr IVF?

I have no idea about that, i would just ask. I am starting IUI this cycle, IF my cycle plays along and i get a + opk on the right day, otherwise im SOL! I start my femara today, for the next 5 days. Im starting to feel like the coyote, always chasing the roadrunner. And I always get splattered on the ground, mamed and tortured. And I think i heard my uteri say "beep beep" this morning! :haha::dohh:


----------



## angels2012

LaurenM. said:


> Today will be my third day of 5mg of femara. So far very few side effects. I had a little bit of insomnia last night, which is unusual for me, but it could be because I ate right before bed. Which i usually do NOT do. I go for my follie scan on 7/5. Also going to ask if we can do an IUI this month to up our chances since my insurance covers it and hubby is going back to work next month which makes TTC really difficult. Do any of y'all know if they can freeze/save sperm for IUI like they do donor sperm fOr IVF?

I hav read that the sperm do not swim as well as they should if they have been frozen. But since they do use donor sperm in IUI and it has worked for some people then I think you may be okay.


----------



## LaurenM.

LolaM said:


> LaurenM. said:
> 
> 
> Today will be my third day of 5mg of femara. So far very few side effects. I had a little bit of insomnia last night, which is unusual for me, but it could be because I ate right before bed. Which i usually do NOT do. I go for my follie scan on 7/5. Also going to ask if we can do an IUI this month to up our chances since my insurance covers it and hubby is going back to work next month which makes TTC really difficult. Do any of y'all know if they can freeze/save sperm for IUI like they do donor sperm fOr IVF?
> 
> I have no idea about that, i would just ask. I am starting IUI this cycle, IF my cycle plays along and i get a + opk on the right day, otherwise im SOL! I start my femara today, for the next 5 days. Im starting to feel like the coyote, always chasing the roadrunner. And I always get splattered on the ground, mamed and tortured. And I think i heard my uteri say "beep beep" this morning! :haha::dohh:Click to expand...

I know it's not _really_ funny, but that made me seriously laugh my ass off lol. I looked into a little further and I guess we'd have to look into a cryo bank. And that's going to take some serious research. We're just afraid we're going to have a hard time matching my cycles up with his home time. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## LaurenM.

angels2012 said:


> LaurenM. said:
> 
> 
> Today will be my third day of 5mg of femara. So far very few side effects. I had a little bit of insomnia last night, which is unusual for me, but it could be because I ate right before bed. Which i usually do NOT do. I go for my follie scan on 7/5. Also going to ask if we can do an IUI this month to up our chances since my insurance covers it and hubby is going back to work next month which makes TTC really difficult. Do any of y'all know if they can freeze/save sperm for IUI like they do donor sperm fOr IVF?
> 
> I hav read that the sperm do not swim as well as they should if they have been frozen. But since they do use donor sperm in IUI and it has worked for some people then I think you may be okay.Click to expand...

I'm kinda lost. I see a lot of people who are away long term use this option. Or people with a partner who has cancer or had a terminal prognosis. But nobody with our issues. (matching up my cycles with his home time). We don't go to a fertility clinic, we see a OB/gyn who specializes in infertility. So I guess we just need to talk to him to see what our next step is.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

@LaurenM. I'm not sure what kind of time away OH does for work... but I found I could manipulate my cycles a little bit by timing when I start taking the Femara. After my first cycle of ovulation on Femara (which was the 2nd dose since the first dose at 2.5 mg didn't work) I found that I ovulated about CD 13 on 5 mg taken on days 3-7. I had a conference and would miss my window... so I delayed starting Femara until days 5-9 so that I wouldn't ovulate until day 15-16 when I would be back. That was also the cycle that worked for us. Not sure if the timing had anything to do with it. So although my RE said it had to be taken on 3-7... I had read elsewhere others who were told by the doc to take it 5-9 so I knew it was still possible. Hope that helps!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Its so quiet in here. How is everyone doing and where is everyone in their cycle? I should be starting CD 1 by Monday. Im excited because that means I can test done soon and know where to go from here. Hopefully just a few more months and we can get back to ttcing.


----------



## nlk

I'm currently on CD29, getting impatient! I had a 27 day cycle with clomid, so I don't really know where I stand with Femara :shrug:

LaurenM, I'm not too sure whether they can...I assume they must be able to, because I'm sure you're not the first couple where the man works away? What about soldiers etc? There's no harm in asking!

Mrs.stinski, hope you can start your new cycle soon and get back on your ttc journey!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies!

Well i got my positive OPK last night so I did my ovidrel shot as well. Now i am waiting to hear when I should start taking the progesterone. I havent been temping this cycle so I am a bit unsure as when to start. Oh well hopefully the RE will get back to me.


----------



## beaniekins

nlk said:


> I'm currently on CD29, getting impatient! I had a 27 day cycle with clomid, so I don't really know where I stand with Femara :shrug:

nlk - is there a chance you are pregnant? I remember you were trying to decide whether or not to try this month. If so then good luck!!!


----------



## beaniekins

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey ladies!
> 
> Well i got my positive OPK last night so I did my ovidrel shot as well. Now i am waiting to hear when I should start taking the progesterone. I havent been temping this cycle so I am a bit unsure as when to start. Oh well hopefully the RE will get back to me.

For what it's worth mine had me start progesterone 48 hours post trigger...

I am not feeling particularly optimistic this month but then I remember you reminding me that this our month. Thank you!!! I actually made an appt to go talk about IVF in July if I am not pregnant. Really hope I do not need to keep it!!!!!


----------



## beaniekins

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Its so quiet in here. How is everyone doing and where is everyone in their cycle? I should be starting CD 1 by Monday. Im excited because that means I can test done soon and know where to go from here. Hopefully just a few more months and we can get back to ttcing.

It is strangely quiet! I am 5 days past ovulation now, just waiting. I did a combo cycle of femara + menopur (injectible) for the first time this month and ovulated on day 15 (earliest ever for me). I am not having warm fuzzy feelings this month but I think the drudgery of so many unsuccessful cycles is just getting to me. I'm just trying to keep busy and keep my mind on other things. Going to South Dakota tomorrow for my 3 yo daughter's first camping trip. She is VERY excited to go see "the dude in the mountain" :haha:


----------



## LolaM

beaniekins said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Its so quiet in here. How is everyone doing and where is everyone in their cycle? I should be starting CD 1 by Monday. Im excited because that means I can test done soon and know where to go from here. Hopefully just a few more months and we can get back to ttcing.
> 
> It is strangely quiet! I am 5 days past ovulation now, just waiting. I did a combo cycle of femara + menopur (injectible) for the first time this month and ovulated on day 15 (earliest ever for me). I am not having warm fuzzy feelings this month but I think the drudgery of so many unsuccessful cycles is just getting to me. I'm just trying to keep busy and keep my mind on other things. Going to South Dakota tomorrow for my 3 yo daughter's first camping trip. She is VERY excited to go see "the dude in the mountain" :haha:Click to expand...

I think thats where i am, with so many unseccessful attempts behind me, ive pretty much given up and only carry on for my hubs. My dr hasnt lost hope, so i try to keep my spirits up but man, oh, man, this is gettting really old, really quick


----------



## nlk

*Beanie* - AF arrived full on this morning, so nope, no chance I am pregnant this cycle! We did go ahead and BD this month, even though the doctor suggested we didn't, because I hated the idea of wasting another cycle. But I don't think I released any of the eggs because they wouldn't give me the trigger. So now I am onto my last round of drugs before my follow up (3rd August) and I feel like I haven't even had a proper shot at it! I haven't responded to any cycles yet really. Hope you have a good time on your camping trip, it sounds fun!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Beanie, that does help as my RE never got back to me and now it is the weekend. I will start the suppositories tonight. I really do hope you wont need that IVF appt. and this is your month though.


----------



## ttcbaby117

nlk - sorry about af hun. I hope this next cycle with the drugs will be it for you.


----------



## LolaM

nlk said:


> *Beanie* - AF arrived full on this morning, so nope, no chance I am pregnant this cycle! We did go ahead and BD this month, even though the doctor suggested we didn't, because I hated the idea of wasting another cycle. But I don't think I released any of the eggs because they wouldn't give me the trigger. So now I am onto my last round of drugs before my follow up (3rd August) and I feel like I haven't even had a proper shot at it! I haven't responded to any cycles yet really. Hope you have a good time on your camping trip, it sounds fun!


I know things are different over there, but can you tell the dr how you feel? My dr gave me a full 6 months on femara before he would seee me again. From what Ive read, you really do need to give it 4-6 months because it can take up to 3 months for the stuff to start working.


----------



## nlk

*LolaM* he booked me in a follow up on the first appointment I had with him, 5 months ago! And he said he thought I would be resistant to clomid, yet insisted on doing it for two months anyway. I will tell him how I feel when I next have a tracking scan (and hopefully the trigger!), because it's really getting me down. But at my last scan, when he said he wouldn't give me the trigger, he said that I would be out of the fertility clinic and in the antenatal clinic before the follow up, because I said I was a bit upset that he wouldn't give me it because of the number of follicles.

I'm not ready to give up yet, so yeah, will definitely be telling him all this! Thanks! Here we tend to be given up to six months of drugs, not one specific drug. But if it doesn't happen this cycle, then I will be raising some issues :thumbup:


----------



## TTCinTexas

My husband and I are getting ready for the IUI in a couple of weeks and have been spending way too much money on doctor's visit and meds. 
But today, I had a pleasant suprise at the pharmacy....I went to pick up my Rx for letrozole. Without insurance it would be around $149.00, however, when the tech applied my insurance to it, the total cost was only $3.65!!!
Holy cow!! I was so happy and suprised that it was that low!! Now that's my kind of price!! Just wish the trigger shot could be that cheap!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Ms. Shortie

nlk said:


> *Beanie* - AF arrived full on this morning, so nope, no chance I am pregnant this cycle! We did go ahead and BD this month, even though the doctor suggested we didn't, because I hated the idea of wasting another cycle. But I don't think I released any of the eggs because they wouldn't give me the trigger. So now I am onto my last round of drugs before my follow up (3rd August) and I feel like I haven't even had a proper shot at it! I haven't responded to any cycles yet really. Hope you have a good time on your camping trip, it sounds fun!

Sorry that AF found you. Do you normally have periods even if you don't properly ovulate? How are you checking for ovulation? The reason I ask is that I don't get a period if I don't ovulate so I have to take provera. You has 3 follicles over 2 cm and none of them ovulated. I wonder what happened to them.

Best of luck next cycle!


----------



## Chiles

Hey ladies just popping in to see how everything is going!!!! Any news from MK Hewson!!!!

And Baby Dust to you all ladies


----------



## beaniekins

Ms. Shortie said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> *Beanie* - AF arrived full on this morning, so nope, no chance I am pregnant this cycle! We did go ahead and BD this month, even though the doctor suggested we didn't, because I hated the idea of wasting another cycle. But I don't think I released any of the eggs because they wouldn't give me the trigger. So now I am onto my last round of drugs before my follow up (3rd August) and I feel like I haven't even had a proper shot at it! I haven't responded to any cycles yet really. Hope you have a good time on your camping trip, it sounds fun!
> 
> Sorry that AF found you. Do you normally have periods even if you don't properly ovulate? How are you checking for ovulation? The reason I ask is that I don't get a period if I don't ovulate so I have to take provera. You has 3 follicles over 2 cm and none of them ovulated. I wonder what happened to them.
> 
> 
> Best of luck next cycle!Click to expand...

I was just thinking about this too. If I don't ovulate I tend to have really long cycles. I do eventually get a period though. But, the fact that your cycle was pretty normal in length makes me think maybe you did ovulate?


----------



## beaniekins

LolaM said:


> beaniekins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Its so quiet in here. How is everyone doing and where is everyone in their cycle? I should be starting CD 1 by Monday. Im excited because that means I can test done soon and know where to go from here. Hopefully just a few more months and we can get back to ttcing.
> 
> It is strangely quiet! I am 5 days past ovulation now, just waiting. I did a combo cycle of femara + menopur (injectible) for the first time this month and ovulated on day 15 (earliest ever for me). I am not having warm fuzzy feelings this month but I think the drudgery of so many unsuccessful cycles is just getting to me. I'm just trying to keep busy and keep my mind on other things. Going to South Dakota tomorrow for my 3 yo daughter's first camping trip. She is VERY excited to go see "the dude in the mountain" :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I think thats where i am, with so many unseccessful attempts behind me, ive pretty much given up and only carry on for my hubs. My dr hasnt lost hope, so i try to keep my spirits up but man, oh, man, this is gettting really old, really quickClick to expand...

I hear you Lola! Frustrating! No other way to describe it...


----------



## MKHewson

Chiles said:


> Hey ladies just popping in to see how everything is going!!!! Any news from MK Hewson!!!!
> 
> And Baby Dust to you all ladies


Hey chiles, hows it going, things are going great for me. Only 14 weeks to go, kinda freaks me out lol. I didn't want to post to often in the group, I had been waiting for my BFP so I know what it is like to see others living the dream. I do come in often though waiting to
Extend congrats to the new bfp'ers lol. 
I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## LolaM

TTCinTexas said:


> My husband and I are getting ready for the IUI in a couple of weeks and have been spending way too much money on doctor's visit and meds.
> But today, I had a pleasant suprise at the pharmacy....I went to pick up my Rx for letrozole. Without insurance it would be around $149.00, however, when the tech applied my insurance to it, the total cost was only $3.65!!!
> Holy cow!! I was so happy and suprised that it was that low!! Now that's my kind of price!! Just wish the trigger shot could be that cheap!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


Mine is $9 w/insurance and my metformin is $3,, which is a relief to me as i also have mucho dr bills. Im not doing a trigger shot with my iui, i guess its as near to a natural iui as ill get. I did ask my pharmacy if they carry the shot or if its special order but i didnt ask the price and the truth is, i dont care how much it is, if i need the shot, ill pay for it. I realized not too long ago, if my hubs and i had gone to Germany on military orders, i would have been covered for all of these procedures, that is of course, if they had recognized that i need them :shrug:
Hubs and i discussed adoption again today. State adoption requires an $800 "deposit". He wants to wait on that because the dr said everything is working with the medication and eventually the numbers will be in our favor "statistically, its going to happen" and hubs thinks we should spend that money on our OWN child at this point and wait until the dr says its not going to happen....


----------



## TTCinTexas

LolaM said:


> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> My husband and I are getting ready for the IUI in a couple of weeks and have been spending way too much money on doctor's visit and meds.
> But today, I had a pleasant suprise at the pharmacy....I went to pick up my Rx for letrozole. Without insurance it would be around $149.00, however, when the tech applied my insurance to it, the total cost was only $3.65!!!
> Holy cow!! I was so happy and suprised that it was that low!! Now that's my kind of price!! Just wish the trigger shot could be that cheap!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Mine is $9 w/insurance and my metformin is $3,, which is a relief to me as i also have mucho dr bills. Im not doing a trigger shot with my iui, i guess its as near to a natural iui as ill get. I did ask my pharmacy if they carry the shot or if its special order but i didnt ask the price and the truth is, i dont care how much it is, if i need the shot, ill pay for it. I realized not too long ago, if my hubs and i had gone to Germany on military orders, i would have been covered for all of these procedures, that is of course, if they had recognized that i need them :shrug:
> Hubs and i discussed adoption again today. State adoption requires an $800 "deposit". He wants to wait on that because the dr said everything is working with the medication and eventually the numbers will be in our favor "statistically, its going to happen" and hubs thinks we should spend that money on our OWN child at this point and wait until the dr says its not going to happen....Click to expand...

I'd rather not do the trigger shot (needle is like 2" long!) but like you, I'll do what it takes to have a successful pregnancy. I agree with your husband, if things are going well with the meds, keep with it until the doctor tells you otherwise. Not that I'm against adoption, we also looked at that just in case it doesn't work for us, but keep the faith that you will have your own. 
Good luck, and keep us posted!!


----------



## LolaM

TTCinTexas said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I'd rather not do the trigger shot (needle is like 2" long!) but like you, I'll do what it takes to have a successful pregnancy. I agree with your husband, if things are going well with the meds, keep with it until the doctor tells you otherwise. Not that I'm against adoption, we also looked at that just in case it doesn't work for us, but keep the faith that you will have your own.
> Good luck, and keep us posted!!
> 
> oh ick, didnt know about the needle! eesh! :nope: Thats what my husband says, until the dr tells us otherwise...We are going to adopt eventually anyways, its just sooner than we planned. Hopefully, we wont need the dr! We are starting our SMEP this week-i have warned the hubs, and he understands that it will become a hostage situation if my demands arent met! :haha: :dohh: :sex::hissy: :flasher:Click to expand...


----------



## nlk

I don't have any cycles without the drugs, but AF seems to show within a reasonable amount of time when my tracking scan shows any follicles, regardless of whether they then release. My doctor doesn't seem to think they are releasing though, for some reason. But the only cycle where I needed provera to kickstart me was where I didn't have any follicles, so completely didn't respond.

LolaM, I'm with you, I didn't know about the needle?! That's freaked me out a little :haha: but again, I would go through anything if it meant having a shot at a successful pregnancy.


----------



## beaniekins

The needle is not too bad!!! Mine was 1.25 or 1.5 inches long I think but very thin. It really did not hurt at all. Besides the trigger my husband also gave me 5 menopur shots. Now it's not like I am looking forward to doing that again, but it wasn't nearly as bad as I had imagined. The nurse also had him give it intramuscular (in the hip/buttocks) rather than subcutaneous (in the stomach) as normal because she believes it is a more efficient way to administer the meds. No issues, well other than he kind of got the wrong spot the first time and she had to draw the injection area on with a sharpie for him, but it all worked out fine


----------



## TTCinTexas

beaniekins said:


> The needle is not too bad!!! Mine was 1.25 or 1.5 inches long I think but very thin. It really did not hurt at all. Besides the trigger my husband also gave me 5 menopur shots. Now it's not like I am looking forward to doing that again, but it wasn't nearly as bad as I had imagined. The nurse also had him give it intramuscular (in the hip/buttocks) rather than subcutaneous (in the stomach) as normal because she believes it is a more efficient way to administer the meds. No issues, well other than he kind of got the wrong spot the first time and she had to draw the injection area on with a sharpie for him, but it all worked out fine

I have to admit, I'm a big wuss when it comes to needles but I'll do what I have to. My IUI counselor at the doctors office understood the needle phobia, and told me about Hurricane...it's a numbing spray. Spray it on the area, numbs it and needle away!!! Now that's my kind of shot!!! And my nurse also told me to take the shot in the butt, shouldn't hurt as much but I might feel some pain afterwards from the medicine. Now to decide if I want to give myself the shot or have my DH do it......


----------



## nlk

pahahaha that thing about the sharpie made me laugh! Here they don't let you inject yourself, my doctor has to do it!


----------



## LolaM

welp-Ive got CF and alot of it, its the start of my fertile week, so i hope this is a good sign for the rest of the week--trying to stay positive but...i think i can, i think i can, i think i can...just keep swimming, just keep swimming


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck lola...that comment about taking prisoners is hilarious! I always warn my DH about what week is the vital time.....it helps him prepare and get some extra sleep....hehehe


Beanie is right the needle really isnt that bad. My dr gave it to me even though it seems I ovulate on my own. She was concerned that maybe I wasnt ovulating a nice mature egg or maybe that the egg might not have been releasing sufficiently....she said the shot would cover that for me. I give it to myself below my bellybutton and to the side. Again not to bad. At the end of the day...competely worth it for my bfp!


----------



## sasha0430

Hey girls...I am on clomid now...I have done 4 rounds with BFN's...might be starting Femera next cycle...just wonder if anyone can tell me how much Femara cost...


----------



## LolaM

sasha0430 said:


> Hey girls...I am on clomid now...I have done 4 rounds with BFN's...might be starting Femera next cycle...just wonder if anyone can tell me how much Femara cost...

with insurance, mine costs $9


----------



## ttcbaby117

I cant use insurance so it cost about $80 USD.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

I was finally able to schedule my HSG for next Monday. Can any ladies in here that have had one tell me how it went? What did you feel? I have no clue what to expect.


----------



## TTCinTexas

sasha0430 said:


> Hey girls...I am on clomid now...I have done 4 rounds with BFN's...might be starting Femera next cycle...just wonder if anyone can tell me how much Femara cost...

My insurance covered it...only cost me $3.65!! That made my day when I paid that cost!!


----------



## LolaM

Mrs.Stinski said:


> I was finally able to schedule my HSG for next Monday. Can any ladies in here that have had one tell me how it went? What did you feel? I have no clue what to expect.

I dont want to freak you out, but it was awful for me. I have a didelphic uterus, which means my uterus is in 2 pieces, so i had half the space for the dr to work with and he CLEARLY didnt know WTF he was doing. Maybe take an aspirin before you go for your appt to lessen the pain. They insert dye into your fallopian tubes, take xrays with a big machine on top of you, and you can also SEE right on an ultrasound type machine right away, so they know immediately if there is blockage or damage. I had no pain as soon as they took all the equipment out, i was good to go. Its basically like a pap smear but they fill your uterus with a special kind of dye.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

LolaM said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> I was finally able to schedule my HSG for next Monday. Can any ladies in here that have had one tell me how it went? What did you feel? I have no clue what to expect.
> 
> I dont want to freak you out, but it was awful for me. I have a didelphic uterus, which means my uterus is in 2 pieces, so i had half the space for the dr to work with and he CLEARLY didnt know WTF he was doing. Maybe take an aspirin before you go for your appt to lessen the pain. They insert dye into your fallopian tubes, take xrays with a big machine on top of you, and you can also SEE right on an ultrasound type machine right away, so they know immediately if there is blockage or damage. I had no pain as soon as they took all the equipment out, i was good to go. Its basically like a pap smear but they fill your uterus with a special kind of dye.Click to expand...

Thanks for your honesty Lola. I figure if I expect the worst then hopefully it wont be as bad lol.


----------



## LolaM

Mrs.Stinski said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> I was finally able to schedule my HSG for next Monday. Can any ladies in here that have had one tell me how it went? What did you feel? I have no clue what to expect.
> 
> I dont want to freak you out, but it was awful for me. I have a didelphic uterus, which means my uterus is in 2 pieces, so i had half the space for the dr to work with and he CLEARLY didnt know WTF he was doing. Maybe take an aspirin before you go for your appt to lessen the pain. They insert dye into your fallopian tubes, take xrays with a big machine on top of you, and you can also SEE right on an ultrasound type machine right away, so they know immediately if there is blockage or damage. I had no pain as soon as they took all the equipment out, i was good to go. Its basically like a pap smear but they fill your uterus with a special kind of dye.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your honesty Lola. I figure if I expect the worst then hopefully it wont be as bad lol.Click to expand...

not gonna lie to ya, i cried, it was so painful but my condition is so rare, the doctor was mystified, he read about it in books in college but hed never seen one. I wish my personal dr had done mine, im certain it would have been less painful and it would have been done correctly.


----------



## sasha0430

Mrs.Stinski said:


> I was finally able to schedule my HSG for next Monday. Can any ladies in here that have had one tell me how it went? What did you feel? I have no clue what to expect.

I had one done...the procedure is like Lola said...I remember pretty bad cramps when they were pushing dye through...I took Tylenol before I have went and then when they were done...I also remember being very tired after wards for some reason and have slept whole afternoon and that night...overall it was not so horrible as when I googed itI was scared to deathbut I was able to drive myself home after procedureI guess it is better to expect the worse and be pleasantly surprisedGL


----------



## Chook

Mine was a shocker mrs stinski! I had the cramping during the procedure and walked out thinking that wasn't too bad but later that night I had terrible pain. It was so bad I was vomiting from it and ended up back in the hospital. The doctor said it happens occasionally. I've heard of other people having it and they have had no pain at all. I hope you are one of them!!!! 
I started the clexane injections again today and I'm not looking forward to taking them everyday. They hurt so much!!!! They make Af showing up worse as it was all for nothing. I would stick them in my eye if I was guaranteed to not lose another pregnancy though!
Hope everyone is doing well! Great to hear from Mk and chiles!!! Xox


----------



## LaurenM.

Eeeeek! Going for my follie scan tomorrow!!!


----------



## nc1998

Hi ladies! 

I hadn't checked in for a while, just wanted to say hi!
@Mrs. Stinksi - good luck with the hsg!
@Lola, are you going to do iui this cycle?
@LaurenM, good luck with the follie scan.

AFM - Cycle Day 40, no O yet, blah!

Good luck to all of you ladies! I keep hoping to log on and see some more bfp's!


----------



## LolaM

nc1998 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I hadn't checked in for a while, just wanted to say hi!
> @Mrs. Stinksi - good luck with the hsg!
> @Lola, are you going to do iui this cycle?
> @LaurenM, good luck with the follie scan.
> 
> AFM - Cycle Day 40, no O yet, blah!
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies! I keep hoping to log on and see some more bfp's!

I dont know, I wont know until Thur if i get a + and if they can squeeze me in on Friday. If not, im on my own, again. Ive been contemplating if i should lie about getting a + so they can try to fit me in on Fri.


----------



## LaurenM.

1 18.4mm follie! Ovidrel tonight, IUI Monday morning! :-D I need buckets of baby dust!


----------



## ttcbaby117

lola - mine hurt...they gave me a muscle relaxer script...it really helped!

Lauren - woohoo...thats a nice size.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Thanks ladies. Im trying not to worry, but everything Ive read talks about it being painful. Yay... :wacko:

Im wondering if I should call my RE to find out if I need to schedule a follow up to go over results, or will they tell you what they see...damn, I thought I had all my questions answered already and now that its scheduled Im questioning EVERYTHING


----------



## LaurenM.

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Thanks ladies. Im trying not to worry, but everything Ive read talks about it being painful. Yay... :wacko:
> 
> Im wondering if I should call my RE to find out if I need to schedule a follow up to go over results, or will they tell you what they see...damn, I thought I had all my questions answered already and now that its scheduled Im questioning EVERYTHING

My doctor told me I read too much lol. Because I read the same thing. He gave me something...it was some sort of gel, and it numbed my cervix. I literally felt nothing more than "pap" type discomfort (let's face it, the speculum alone sucks!!) but try not to worry! And ask if he can give you the fell that Jumna your cervix!!


----------



## LolaM

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Thanks ladies. Im trying not to worry, but everything Ive read talks about it being painful. Yay... :wacko:
> 
> Im wondering if I should call my RE to find out if I need to schedule a follow up to go over results, or will they tell you what they see...damn, I thought I had all my questions answered already and now that its scheduled Im questioning EVERYTHING


The surgeon doing the HSG told me right then because it was on an ultra sound machine and also, I asked him. I had no pain AFTER the procedure, it was all while it was happening, with a speculum and a cathetar and the tubes for the dye.


----------



## nlk

LaurenM, exciting! GL!


----------



## LaurenM.

nlk said:


> LaurenM, exciting! GL!

Thanks!! I got a smiley OPK this morning!! (never had one lol) but I'm trying to find out if it's ok to BD the day before my IUI. Or if we should abstain


----------



## TTCinTexas

LaurenM. said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> LaurenM, exciting! GL!
> 
> Thanks!! I got a smiley OPK this morning!! (never had one lol) but I'm trying to find out if it's ok to BD the day before my IUI. Or if we should abstainClick to expand...

I was told by my doctor that the last day of any bd'ing is day 9. After that no sex so the :spermy: can build up for a better post wash number.


----------



## Cridge

Mrs.Stinski - My HSG wasn't bad at all. I had a little bit of cramping as the dye worked it's way through, but that's it. Just a little discomfort from the speculum, but nothing worse than a pap. GL!! Try not to worry about it too much!


----------



## beaniekins

sasha0430 said:


> Hey girls...I am on clomid now...I have done 4 rounds with BFN's...might be starting Femera next cycle...just wonder if anyone can tell me how much Femara cost...

It depends on your dosage too. For me, for 10 2.5 mg pills (equal to 5 days of 5 mg/day) it was $158. I shopped around too. I remember it would have been over $200 at Walgreen's.


----------



## beaniekins

Mrs.Stinski said:


> I was finally able to schedule my HSG for next Monday. Can any ladies in here that have had one tell me how it went? What did you feel? I have no clue what to expect.

My HSG was OK. It didn't hurt when the catheter went in and I felt some cramping when the dye went in but it wasn't terrible. More like uncomfortable. I bled (spotted) for a few days afterwards and a subtle cramping feeling lasted for a day or two. I kind of felt like not all of the dye came out even though they said my tubes were open. I remember thinking I there is no way I want to have sex anytime soon! Overall it was OK but at the same time I wouldn't exactly be running to do it again  The radiologist told me everything he saw, which is good because the report was sent directly to my doctor and I never saw it personally.


----------



## TTCinTexas

beaniekins said:


> sasha0430 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls...I am on clomid now...I have done 4 rounds with BFN's...might be starting Femera next cycle...just wonder if anyone can tell me how much Femara cost...
> 
> It depends on your dosage too. For me, for 10 2.5 mg pills (equal to 5 days of 5 mg/day) it was $158. I shopped around too. I remember it would have been over $200 at Walgreen's.Click to expand...

A lot of insurance companies will still cover femara since it's actually prescribed for women with breast cancer. I was able to get my insurance to cover it. Would have cost me $149 but instead I paid only $3.65 (yeah...you read that right!!) I'm trying to get the trigger shot covered as well. Some women have been successful so I figured it was worth a try.


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Also try Costco. My insurance didn't cover it... but if you use the generic letrozole which is also used for breast cancer 5 pills of the 5 mg turned out to be $8 at Costco but would have been over $200 at Walgreens.


----------



## nlk

I can't believe how much it costs some of you to get hold of femara...it's untrue! I'm so glad we have the nhs here, as absurd as that sounds to some who are in the uk! :thumbup: I take the generic letrozole, not under the name of femara!

quick question for you ladies...what CDs have you been taking it, and what CD (if you had one) did you have your tracking scan? I'm only asking because I take it CD3-7, whereas I took clomid on CD2-6, but I never thought to book my scan for a different day, and have kept it at CD12?


----------



## TTCinTexas

nlk said:


> I can't believe how much it costs some of you to get hold of femara...it's untrue! I'm so glad we have the nhs here, as absurd as that sounds to some who are in the uk! :thumbup: I take the generic letrozole, not under the name of femara!
> 
> quick question for you ladies...what CDs have you been taking it, and what CD (if you had one) did you have your tracking scan? I'm only asking because I take it CD3-7, whereas I took clomid on CD2-6, but I never thought to book my scan for a different day, and have kept it at CD12?


My doctor told me to take it from CD3-7, BD on CD9 then come in on CD12 for an us to see what the follies look like. If he likes what he sees, I take my trigger shot, and then we do the IUI within 36 hrs. I've never used clomid so not sure what the normal days are for it.


----------



## TTCinTexas

So I got some good news. I was able to get my trigger shot covered by insurance!! The cost without insurance was $89, and although it didn't go as low as I had hoped, I only had to pay $75. I'm perfectly ok with that since my nurse consultant told me the cost would be $225!! 

I started my femara today and I have an appt on July 15th for the ultrasound to check the follies. If all goes well, I figure the IUI will be around the 16th or 17th.

So excited to get this going. I'm not a very patient person, and I wish there was a fastforward button I could use!!!


----------



## Ms. Shortie

I also took it from CD 3-7 and had US CD12. However I have also taken it CD 5-9 during the month I conceived because I was going to be out of town the day that I would ovulate. It did just push back ovulation 2 days. Good luck! Maybe you should ask your doctor if there is a way to confirm your ovulation or lack of ovulation i.e. checking your progesterone levels. I still find it hard to believe that all those lovely 2 cm follicles just reabsorbed. Maybe your LH is so brief that you don't catch with with standard temping or OPKs.


----------



## LolaM

another - OPK today so i called dr and set up an appt for my IUI on monday morning. Funny thing, I usualy get a + yesterday or today so i would have had to come in today for my IUI. I didnt get my + and my dr wasnt even in today. Go figger!


----------



## LolaM

My clearblue OPK SCREWED me! According to FF and my temps Ive already O'd but my OPK still reads negative. Im supposed to go in for an IUI and i needed the smiley to tell me when to schedule. According to FF i O'd on CD 11, which i never ever do, which would have been perfect timeing for the IUI. It seems that the universe doesnt want me to have this IUI. And of course, we didnt have proper BD because we were "saving up" OOHHHHH Id like to call the clearblue people and give them a piece of my mind! So now i have an IUI scheduled for monday and I have no idea if its too late. I know i didnt miss O unless i had a 15 min surge. Ive been testing several times a day. So now my hubs has rearranged his schedule and for WHAT???


----------



## nlk

Ms. Shortie said:


> I also took it from CD 3-7 and had US CD12. However I have also taken it CD 5-9 during the month I conceived because I was going to be out of town the day that I would ovulate. It did just push back ovulation 2 days. Good luck! Maybe you should ask your doctor if there is a way to confirm your ovulation or lack of ovulation i.e. checking your progesterone levels. I still find it hard to believe that all those lovely 2 cm follicles just reabsorbed. Maybe your LH is so brief that you don't catch with with standard temping or OPKs.

Well I am having the trigger this cycle, so will definitely ovulate! And they don't offer progesterone level checks to see whether I have ovulated, but with the cycle the trigger will be enough.



LolaM said:


> My clearblue OPK SCREWED me! According to FF and my temps Ive already O'd but my OPK still reads negative. Im supposed to go in for an IUI and i needed the smiley to tell me when to schedule. According to FF i O'd on CD 11, which i never ever do, which would have been perfect timeing for the IUI. It seems that the universe doesnt want me to have this IUI. And of course, we didnt have proper BD because we were "saving up" OOHHHHH Id like to call the clearblue people and give them a piece of my mind! So now i have an IUI scheduled for monday and I have no idea if its too late. I know i didnt miss O unless i had a 15 min surge. Ive been testing several times a day. So now my hubs has rearranged his schedule and for WHAT???

:hugs: will they be able to tell you before they do the IUI, whether or not its too late? I really hope you havent missed it...but if you have, maybe ask them what reason you could have for ovulating that early?

Hope it all gets sorted for you x


----------



## LolaM

nlk said:


> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> My clearblue OPK SCREWED me! According to FF and my temps Ive already O'd but my OPK still reads negative. Im supposed to go in for an IUI and i needed the smiley to tell me when to schedule. According to FF i O'd on CD 11, which i never ever do, which would have been perfect timeing for the IUI. It seems that the universe doesnt want me to have this IUI. And of course, we didnt have proper BD because we were "saving up" OOHHHHH Id like to call the clearblue people and give them a piece of my mind! So now i have an IUI scheduled for monday and I have no idea if its too late. I know i didnt miss O unless i had a 15 min surge. Ive been testing several times a day. So now my hubs has rearranged his schedule and for WHAT???
> 
> :hugs: will they be able to tell you before they do the IUI, whether or not its too late? I really hope you havent missed it...but if you have, maybe ask them what reason you could have for ovulating that early?
> 
> Hope it all gets sorted for you xClick to expand...
> 
> ok to be honest, i did both OPKS on CD 11 and i DISTINCTLY remember both were neg. So i know darned well i didnt O on CD 11. A low point in my TTC...i went digging through my trash for previous test strips. I found the ones from yesterday and i compared it to todays and my CLEARBLUE was neg but my dipstrip was pos...my dr wont do any checking before the procedure, thats all on me. Im also not doing a triggger because <normally> i dont need one. I O on my own..this is just some fluke but im totaly heartbroken, i was counting on the IUI. The universe just does NOT want me to have the IUI...Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Im so sorry Lola, I surely hope you havent missed out on this cycle!!


----------



## LolaM

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Im so sorry Lola, I surely hope you havent missed out on this cycle!!

We bd yesterday but hubs doesnt want to tonight. He wants to wait and see what the dr says on monday and he wants to be sure he has enough in there for a good deposit. Hes upset, so im going to give him this one. if the dr wants to cancel the IUI, we will just start again next cycle. We didnt do a proper SMEP this time because of the IUI. He is tired of waiting for a baby too. :shrug:


----------



## TTCinTexas

I need some advice ladies....My doctor wants me to use progesgterone suppostories after my IUI. My concern is this...all my tests that I had done show my system is working perfectly. My baseline us was great, lining of uterus was thick and healthy. Why jinx a good thing? I'm worried that if I start messing with progesterone or anything else, I might cause problems that didn't exist before. The progesterone is supposed to thicken the lining of the uterus, but my lining is already thick based on the tests. 

Any advice????


----------



## beaniekins

TTCinTexas said:


> So I got some good news. I was able to get my trigger shot covered by insurance!! The cost without insurance was $89, and although it didn't go as low as I had hoped, I only had to pay $75. I'm perfectly ok with that since my nurse consultant told me the cost would be $225!!

Wow it is crazy how disparate the prices for meds can be. My trigger shot without insurance was $59 from Walgreens. The next month it was $79 from Freedom Pharmacy. Luckily nowhere near $225.


----------



## TTCinTexas

beaniekins said:


> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> So I got some good news. I was able to get my trigger shot covered by insurance!! The cost without insurance was $89, and although it didn't go as low as I had hoped, I only had to pay $75. I'm perfectly ok with that since my nurse consultant told me the cost would be $225!!
> 
> Wow it is crazy how disparate the prices for meds can be. My trigger shot without insurance was $59 from Walgreens. The next month it was $79 from Freedom Pharmacy. Luckily nowhere near $225.Click to expand...

Freedom Pharmacy is who I went thru. Didn't know I could try another pharmacy but if we have to do this again, I'm going to try Walgreens or even Walmart pharmacy.


----------



## beaniekins

TTCinTexas said:


> beaniekins said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> So I got some good news. I was able to get my trigger shot covered by insurance!! The cost without insurance was $89, and although it didn't go as low as I had hoped, I only had to pay $75. I'm perfectly ok with that since my nurse consultant told me the cost would be $225!!
> 
> Wow it is crazy how disparate the prices for meds can be. My trigger shot without insurance was $59 from Walgreens. The next month it was $79 from Freedom Pharmacy. Luckily nowhere near $225.Click to expand...
> 
> Freedom Pharmacy is who I went thru. Didn't know I could try another pharmacy but if we have to do this again, I'm going to try Walgreens or even Walmart pharmacy.Click to expand...

I will say Freedom Pharmacy had really good prices for the injectible drugs I took last cycle. They were much cheaper than the pharmacy in town ($79 per vial vs $109). They also have excellent customer service and free overnight shipping. The people at Walgreens were kind of clueless but they did have a better price on the trigger shot.


----------



## beaniekins

I'm sorry too Lola. That sounds beyond frustrating.


----------



## LolaM

beaniekins said:


> I'm sorry too Lola. That sounds beyond frustrating.

we have waited this long, whats another month, right? :shrug:


----------



## beaniekins

BFN today :-( I think I might move on to IVF.


----------



## Chiles

I got my Drugs from freedom to, my trugger was like $65/68 without insurance but I had to pay only $5 with insurance....

Just stopping by to wish u all GoodLuck!!!! I have not for got about u ladies! Keeping my promise!
:dust:


----------



## TTCinTexas

Chiles said:


> I got my Drugs from freedom to, my trugger was like $65/68 without insurance but I had to pay only $5 with insurance....
> 
> Just stopping by to wish u all GoodLuck!!!! I have not for got about u ladies! Keeping my promise!
> :dust:

Thanks for remembering us!! Just curious, did you doctor put you on progesterone? My doc wants me on progesterone but my tests reflect everything is normal. I figure he's doing it as a precaution, but why overload a system if it's working just fine?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

I have to admit ladies....Im insanely stressed about my hsg in the morning. I was looking forward to finding out what was going on in there, but now that the time is here Im a big mess!!


----------



## TTCinTexas

Mrs.Stinski said:


> I have to admit ladies....Im insanely stressed about my hsg in the morning. I was looking forward to finding out what was going on in there, but now that the time is here Im a big mess!!

That's completely normal to be worried/stressed. When I had my sonohystergram, I had researched what they will do, and even knowing all that, I was still very nervous. I just had to keep telling myself, it's for a great cause and this gets me one step closer to finding out if I'm ok and closer to getting that baby I want. Nothing we go thru will be easy or completely painless but it's all worth it in the end. We'll all be here when your done and we'll do our best to help you feel better!!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Chiles

TTCinTexas said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> I got my Drugs from freedom to, my trugger was like $65/68 without insurance but I had to pay only $5 with insurance....
> 
> Just stopping by to wish u all GoodLuck!!!! I have not for got about u ladies! Keeping my promise!
> :dust:
> 
> Thanks for remembering us!! Just curious, did you doctor put you on progesterone? My doc wants me on progesterone but my tests reflect everything is normal. I figure he's doing it as a precaution, but why overload a system if it's working just fine?Click to expand...

No....but You can't go wrong with progesterone....When you get your bfp they will do some bloodwork and if they think its safe then they will take you off. I dont think it will interfere or change anything. Good Luck :dust:


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Mrs.Stinski. How did the HSG go? How are you feeling?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Ms. Shortie said:


> Mrs.Stinski. How did the HSG go? How are you feeling?

First of all let me say....OMG!!!!!! It really wasnt that bad, but at the moment it was horrible!! Once everything came out I was fine. Im still really crampy and just got home so my hubby brought me a pillow and blanket to the couch and some ibuprofen so Im gonna lay down a bit and just rest. Im glad its over. To the results: both of my tubes are open! Im relieved about that. My right tube, where my ectopic was, is a little slow, but still open so he said he was happy with that. I start progesterone to bring on a cycle in 3 weeks and then we are back on the TTC train. My hubby doesnt want to wait until October, so looks like we will be back in in late August or September!!


----------



## LolaM

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> Mrs.Stinski. How did the HSG go? How are you feeling?
> 
> First of all let me say....OMG!!!!!! It really wasnt that bad, but at the moment it was horrible!! Once everything came out I was fine. Im still really crampy and just got home so my hubby brought me a pillow and blanket to the couch and some ibuprofen so Im gonna lay down a bit and just rest. Im glad its over. To the results: both of my tubes are open! Im relieved about that. My right tube, where my ectopic was, is a little slow, but still open so he said he was happy with that. I start progesterone to bring on a cycle in 3 weeks and then we are back on the TTC train. My hubby doesnt want to wait until October, so looks like we will be back in in late August or September!!Click to expand...

Glad everything went well. So you are clear to start TTC again? Very exciting!


----------



## TTCinTexas

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Ms. Shortie said:
> 
> 
> Mrs.Stinski. How did the HSG go? How are you feeling?
> 
> First of all let me say....OMG!!!!!! It really wasnt that bad, but at the moment it was horrible!! Once everything came out I was fine. Im still really crampy and just got home so my hubby brought me a pillow and blanket to the couch and some ibuprofen so Im gonna lay down a bit and just rest. Im glad its over. To the results: both of my tubes are open! Im relieved about that. My right tube, where my ectopic was, is a little slow, but still open so he said he was happy with that. I start progesterone to bring on a cycle in 3 weeks and then we are back on the TTC train. My hubby doesnt want to wait until October, so looks like we will be back in in late August or September!!Click to expand...

That's wonderful news!!! So glad you got good news!! It comes with a huge weight off your shoulders. Very happy for you!


----------



## nc1998

Glad you got good news from the procedure Mrs. Stinksi!

Lola - did they have you do the iui today?

Beanie - sorry for the bfn. Are you moving to ivf right away?

I'm still waiting to get my plan from my new doctor - on cycle day 47 with no O in sight! Just checking in on you guys...
:dust: for everyone!


----------



## LolaM

nc1998 said:


> Glad you got good news from the procedure Mrs. Stinksi!
> 
> Lola - did they have you do the iui today?
> 
> Beanie - sorry for the bfn. Are you moving to ivf right away?
> 
> I'm still waiting to get my plan from my new doctor - on cycle day 47 with no O in sight! Just checking in on you guys...
> :dust: for everyone!


Nope, no IUI today. I truly have no idea when i actually ovulated because of that POS predictor, im thinking it was CD13 because i had the second opk strip but even so, its too late now. Ill just start over next cycle with a new OPK.


----------



## TTCinTexas

Ok, ladies thought I'd give you a good laugh for the evening...

I'm sure we've all had the scheduled :sex: and it's hard to make it romantic. 
Well, I'm just about done with my letrozole and the doc has instructed us to :sex: on Thursday(CD9). My husband being the willing participant says with a straight face..."I just can't turn it on like a switch" and my response to that was yeah right!! So to add a little spice to the planned :sex:, I've been shopping for two days looking for the right outfit for the occasion. And I found it today at Victoria Secret's. To make it a little worse for him, I've been giving him little hints as to what I bought. And he knows I've also bought bubble bath stuff from Bath and Body Works(we both love bubble baths) LOL, he's going nuts now!! Keeps asking me what color it is, and things like that....I'm lovin' it!! 
Marriage is certainly a second job, it takes a lot of commitment, and knowing that I've managed to stir him up, is very invigorating and powerful for any woman!! It's not easy for us to keep the spice in a sex life with all that we go thru, but for me this is a huge boost for us as a couple.

Just my thought for the day!!! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## nlk

TTCinTexas said:


> Ok, ladies thought I'd give you a good laugh for the evening...
> 
> I'm sure we've all had the scheduled :sex: and it's hard to make it romantic.
> Well, I'm just about done with my letrozole and the doc has instructed us to :sex: on Thursday(CD9). My husband being the willing participant says with a straight face..."I just can't turn it on like a switch" and my response to that was yeah right!! So to add a little spice to the planned :sex:, I've been shopping for two days looking for the right outfit for the occasion. And I found it today at Victoria Secret's. To make it a little worse for him, I've been giving him little hints as to what I bought. And he knows I've also bought bubble bath stuff from Bath and Body Works(we both love bubble baths) LOL, he's going nuts now!! Keeps asking me what color it is, and things like that....I'm lovin' it!!
> Marriage is certainly a second job, it takes a lot of commitment, and knowing that I've managed to stir him up, is very invigorating and powerful for any woman!! It's not easy for us to keep the spice in a sex life with all that we go thru, but for me this is a huge boost for us as a couple.
> 
> Just my thought for the day!!! :dust::dust::dust:

Sounds fab!

It's so good that you are still finding ways to spice things up a bit. All this fertility stuff does put a dampener on things, especially when you settle into a routine and you're no longer in the honeymoon period!

It's nice that you're still _willing_ to make the effort, as well. It would be so easy to just not make any effort. Well done! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi Ladies, just checking in on everyone! I am 10dpo right now and for the first time having some sore nips which started about 2-3 days ago. Hopefully that is a good sign....we will see in a couple of days!


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi Ladies, just checking in on everyone! I am 10dpo right now and for the first time having some sore nips which started about 2-3 days ago. Hopefully that is a good sign....we will see in a couple of days!

Me too, we need more bay-bays in here! I wont sprinkle you with baby dust, my dust is faulty. Ill let one of our success stories do that. :hugs:


----------



## beaniekins

nc1998 said:


> Glad you got good news from the procedure Mrs. Stinksi!
> 
> Lola - did they have you do the iui today?
> 
> Beanie - sorry for the bfn. Are you moving to ivf right away?
> 
> I'm still waiting to get my plan from my new doctor - on cycle day 47 with no O in sight! Just checking in on you guys...
> :dust: for everyone!

Well that depends! I can't get in to see my doctor for a consult until July 20. But, I am currently looking into going to Panama for IVF!!!! If I get all of my ducks in a row I might be able to do that next month. It's a lot to think about and my mind is a bit swirly right now but hopefully something will work out.


----------



## beaniekins

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hi Ladies, just checking in on everyone! I am 10dpo right now and for the first time having some sore nips which started about 2-3 days ago. Hopefully that is a good sign....we will see in a couple of days!

Good luck!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Chiles

TTCinTexas....I so agree!!!! sounds like its going to be some good baby making in the house tonight!!!! :)

Ttcbaby- Goodluck :dust: as well to the rest of you ladies!!!!

beaniekins-sounds nice...all together. Hopefully you will get your bfp before then


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Chiles!! I love watching your ticker!!! Thanks for checking in on us! Hows the pregnancy going?

Where in the world are all of our other pregnant ladies??? Would love to know how all of your pregnancies are going....who knows what they are having? Anyone letting it be a surprise???


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind if I join you I'm going to be moving onto Femara with my next cycle after 5 failed Clomid + Metformin cycles :cry:. I'm trying to remain optimistic since I've seen some women have much better results with Femara compared to Clomid but it's hard to get my hopes up anymore :shrug:

Any things I should expect different with Femara? I had the joy of the hot flushes with Clomid as well as extreme weepiness (but maybe that's just LTTC?)

GL to all of you! :flower:


----------



## TTCinTexas

HopinAndPrayn said:


> Hi Ladies, hope you don't mind if I join you I'm going to be moving onto Femara with my next cycle after 5 failed Clomid + Metformin cycles :cry:. I'm trying to remain optimistic since I've seen some women have much better results with Femara compared to Clomid but it's hard to get my hopes up anymore :shrug:
> 
> Any things I should expect different with Femara? I had the joy of the hot flushes with Clomid as well as extreme weepiness (but maybe that's just LTTC?)
> 
> GL to all of you! :flower:

I think you'll like femara much better. I've been on it since Friday with just a brief headache. Of course that varies with each woman but most that I've talked to have very few issues. Also it doesn't thin the lining of your uterus like clomid does and with femara, there's less of a chance of multiples. From what I've read about clomid and femara, femara is hands down the winner for low side effects.


----------



## Chiles

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Chiles!! I love watching your ticker!!! Thanks for checking in on us! Hows the pregnancy going?
> 
> Where in the world are all of our other pregnant ladies??? Would love to know how all of your pregnancies are going....who knows what they are having? Anyone letting it be a surprise???

Awww thanks!!!! Its going good thus far....fast and slow at the same time. I have been trying to keep up with you ladies since we had became so close before me and Cridge left FF. We try not to post as often but I have to cheer my friends on from time to time. I do not know what I am having yet, but I do plan on finding out in august. Cridge is having a boy in november, And of course MK is having a girl. And I can't remember but the other girl is...ugggh its killing me, but I believe she is having a boy too. 

So i read up that you had an hsg...not fun at all!!!! The things we do ttc...lol. I remember you said you are going to start your medicated cycles again in october correct? Hope all continues to go well and lots of :dust: and sticky vibes!!!!


----------



## MKHewson

Hey ladies, Sorry I haven't been around much, but I do creep in here from time to time to see whats up. 
So I am now 28 weeks, and I failed my GTT test FML is all I have to say about that. So I have been monitoring my sugars, an I go back tomorrow. I have eaten well throughout my pregnancy but i had so many factors against me already PCOS, 35 years old, extra weight on. I wanted to share an ultrasound pic with you guys 

https://i49.tinypic.com/294hw0w.jpg

She was actively sucking her thumb while we being scanned, this was at about 21 weeks. She would be a third generation thumb sucker if she did after birth lol. Any way just trucking along and hoping all keeps going well.


----------



## ZKinsey

Hello! I am new here (as in....I just created an account 5 minutes ago!). All the support I am reading is really inspiring, and it makes me feel SO much better knowing there are so many people going through the same thing I am going through....and that understand! I start my very FIRST round of Femara tomorrow, on CD5-9 and I am so hopeful, yet at the same time, trying not to get my hopes us....as I am VERY well aware that it doesn't work for everyone. Prayers and Baby Dust to all!

Me: *26* DH: *28* Married: *March 6, 2010*
TTC (naturally) since May, 2010
Diagnosed with PCOS is 2006
Starting 7.5mg Femara CD5-9 (7/12/12-7/16/12)


----------



## Ms. Shortie

Welcome ZKinsey and Hopin! Good luck! This is a great forum for help/advise!

AFM. Week 16 and it looks like another girl for us. I was hoping for a boy since DH really wanted one but at least I don't have to buy anything new! ;)

Baby dust to all!


----------



## Cridge

Hi girls! I still check in to see how you are all doing! Hoping for lots of bfp's!!!

Things are still going well for me and my little :ninja:

:hug: to everyone!! My fingers are crossed for you all!!


----------



## Chook

It's so good to hear from you guys!!! Mk that pic is amazing. Thank you for sticking around and cheering us on. I'm 8dpo and already over the injections and progesterone. It really gets me down. Welcome zkinsey!!! How are you feeling mrsstinski and Lola? Has anyone heard from mrscompass? How is everyone else going and where are you up to in your cycle xox


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> It's so good to hear from you guys!!! Mk that pic is amazing. Thank you for sticking around and cheering us on. I'm 8dpo and already over the injections and progesterone. It really gets me down. Welcome zkinsey!!! How are you feeling mrsstinski and Lola? Has anyone heard from mrscompass? How is everyone else going and where are you up to in your cycle xox

Im ok, thanks for asking. Im trying not to think about it, it just gets me down. I am about to go back to work and I had hoped to get at least ONE IUI in. I really think the universe is against me on this one. I coujldnt get in to the dr last month because of work obligations and timing. This month, my OPK crapped out on me and screwed the whole thing up, and next month i estimate that my + days will be the first days back to school. :nope: :shrug:


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> Hey ladies, Sorry I haven't been around much, but I do creep in here from time to time to see whats up.
> So I am now 28 weeks, and I failed my GTT test FML is all I have to say about that. So I have been monitoring my sugars, an I go back tomorrow. I have eaten well throughout my pregnancy but i had so many factors against me already PCOS, 35 years old, extra weight on. I wanted to share an ultrasound pic with you guys
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/294hw0w.jpg
> 
> She was actively sucking her thumb while we being scanned, this was at about 21 weeks. She would be a third generation thumb sucker if she did after birth lol. Any way just trucking along and hoping all keeps going well.

VEry cool--do you have a name picked out yet?


----------



## Chook

I just posted this as a new thread. Maybe one of you ladies are feeling the same so I thought I would post it here as well. 
Sorry Lola about the iui. That really sucks!!!!

Hi ladies, Ive been ttc for just over two and a half years and have had four early miscarriges. I have pcos and lupus. I'm really struggling sexually and I wondering if anybody else is in the same boat. Before my partner and I started ttc and even for the first 12 months our sex life was brilliant!!! However over the last 18mths or so I'm feeling very un sexy and our sex life is suffering. I feel broken and worthless down there and I believe this is killing my sexual confidence. I have clexane injection from day of ovulation and progesterone suppositories twice a day. The massive bruising on my stomach and the smelly leaky progesterone is doing nothing to help me feel sexy let me assure you!!! Have any of you ladies been or are in this position? Do you have any advice? I've tried the dressing up etc etc. my high sex drive has hit rock bottom.


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> Hi ladies, Ive been ttc for just over two and a half years and have had four early miscarriges. I have pcos and lupus. I'm really struggling sexually and I wondering if anybody else is in the same boat. Before my partner and I started ttc and even for the first 12 months our sex life was brilliant!!! However over the last 18mths or so I'm feeling very un sexy and our sex life is suffering. I feel broken and worthless down there and I believe this is killing my sexual confidence. I have clexane injection from day of ovulation and progesterone suppositories twice a day. The massive bruising on my stomach and the smelly leaky progesterone is doing nothing to help me feel sexy let me assure you!!! Have any of you ladies been or are in this position? Do you have any advice? I've tried the dressing up etc etc. my high sex drive has hit rock bottom.

Im so sorry. I cant remember if its this thread or another thread but one of the ladies and her hubs take turns during her O week. They take turns, every other day, doing something special and sexy for the other person. It seems to help her, she has mentioned that she has a new outfit and her hubs doesnt know about it, and she is driving him MAD with little details. Another time they gave each other massages. I do sometimes feel like my sex life has hit the skids, everything is so timed and demanding, its just not FUN anymore. LAst cycle my hubs threw a fit at me and told me he simply WASNT going to have sex wiht me, HE was going to bed. Even though it was a BD day. This time, i didnt even fight him, ive pretty much given up. Ive put away the thermy and im barely even entering detals for FF anymore. As far as the smell--does he notice it or is it you that notices it? Ligjht some candles, put on some pretty lotion and your sexiest outfit...


----------



## Chook

He doesn't notice it at all just me. It's all in my head and it's affecting my confidence! I've been trying to put in more effort but I just don't get turned on easily anymore. It all seems like hard work and I miss the good old days. We still have a active sex life but I'm not passionate anymore. I feel like because it's not all working like it should down there that it's good for nothing!!! That probably make no sense but in my screwed up over active brain it does lol


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> He doesn't notice it at all just me. It's all in my head and it's affecting my confidence! I've been trying to put in more effort but I just don't get turned on easily anymore. It all seems like hard work and I miss the good old days. We still have a active sex life but I'm not passionate anymore. I feel like because it's not all working like it should down there that it's good for nothing!!! That probably make no sense but in my screwed up over active brain it does lol

 I know-easier said than done, but you have to stop thinking like that. I feel that way sometimes too, but you have to think positivley. Your just in a rut, maybe google or get a book and try out some new moves, even if you dont rrrreally feel like it. :hugs: I say put some lotion on yourself where you can smell it too, that might help mask what ever odor you think you smell. better yet, pput his cologne on him so when hes near, THAT is what you are thinking about! 
TBH my sexlife has tanked, i will spare you the deets but its in the crapper. my body isnt cooperating and i wonder why my husband stays with someone who cant give him a family of his own, i wouldnt stay with me, i know that. I would be gggggggggggggone...so sometimes i go in the bathroom and just smell his cologne, the smell of him calms me and yet makes my heart giggle. I think you are just in a tough place but hang on to the bed post, you'll get through it. Again, one of these sights i saw a quote "everything will be ok in the end, if its not ok, its simply not the end" Im thinking of putting that in my sig...now that i have rattled on...i think ill go to bed...:sleep::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MKHewson

LolaM said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, Sorry I haven't been around much, but I do creep in here from time to time to see whats up.
> So I am now 28 weeks, and I failed my GTT test FML is all I have to say about that. So I have been monitoring my sugars, an I go back tomorrow. I have eaten well throughout my pregnancy but i had so many factors against me already PCOS, 35 years old, extra weight on. I wanted to share an ultrasound pic with you guys
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/294hw0w.jpg
> 
> She was actively sucking her thumb while we being scanned, this was at about 21 weeks. She would be a third generation thumb sucker if she did after birth lol. Any way just trucking along and hoping all keeps going well.
> 
> VEry cool--do you have a name picked out yet?Click to expand...

Yes, her name will be Sarah Elizabeth.


----------



## ZKinsey

Thank you!! Glad to be here :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Beanie - why are you looking at panama Versus somewhere else for IVF?

Lola - hahaha you do not have faulty baby dust trust me!!! That doesnt exsist.

Hopinandprayin - welcome hun....I noticed I felt better on femara than on clomid.

MKHewson - thank you for sharing that beautiful ultrasound...what will they do for the sugar issue?

Chiles - you are in the 2nd tri hun....congrats!

SHortie - congrats on the lil girl!

Cridge - thanks for stepping in, I love seeing you lovely pg ladies, it inspires me.

kinsley - welcome hun, let us know how you get on.

chook - yes yes yes I understand...timed bding does the opposite for ones sex life. I did two things to help it out....I stoppped trying for a couple of months which I know might be close to impossible for you ( i had surgery which made us have to wait before ttc again)....and then I read the 50 shades of grey triology....made me all hot and bothered and DH was so happy to see me enjoying sex again that it really changed the bedroom chemistry between us. So now that I have put on of my deepest darkest secrets out there....I hope it helps.... ;)

afm - I have to test tomorrow...to see if I need to get off my progesterone....I hate testing so much...3 years of negatives will do that to ya I guess!


----------



## Chook

Thank you ttc, but there must be something really wrong with me. I read the fifty shades of grey trilogy and it didn't do much for me lol. Maybe it's time I go to the doctors to see what is going on. Xox


----------



## ZKinsey

Day 2 of Femara and no side effects....Part of me worries that it isn't working, and the other part thinks I should just be grateful.
Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Chook - sorry hun! Maybe see if it is the hormones that are causing this issue.

Kinsey - I felt the same way on my first round, trust me it is working ;)

afm - bfn on round 3.....I am so over this now....I wonder what the RE will tell me to try next!


----------



## kristen16

Cycle 2 of Femara failed :cry:

Its so hard to keep going. I know you ladies understand. 

:dust::dust:

Good Luck to everyone!


----------



## Chiles

:hugs: kirsten

I know the feeling...you are just a cycle closer to your bfp...its practically normal. Enjoy a little spa day out and get ready to gear up for your next cycle!


----------



## nc1998

Sorry for the bfns Kristen and TTC. What a bummer. 
I think Lola posted a while ago something about how it can still take many medicated cycles before a bfp, even when everything is working right. Hang in there ladies, it really is hard though!
I am starting up cabergoline for my prolactin this week. I have high end of normal prolactin levels, but have had milky breast discharge for many years. I am supposed to take it for a couple of months, if still no ovulation, then I have to do more femara/trigger cycles or get back on the pill indefinitely. Hoping this works!


----------



## TTCinTexas

ZKinsey said:


> Day 2 of Femara and no side effects....Part of me worries that it isn't working, and the other part thinks I should just be grateful.
> Hope everyone is doing well!!

I had the same thing...the first few days of femara and I didn't feel a thing!! The last dose kicked things in gear and I started feeling both sides cramping slightly. Just wait a bit, meds might take a bit longer than you expected.
:hugs:


----------



## LolaM

nc1998 said:


> Sorry for the bfns Kristen and TTC. What a bummer.
> I think Lola posted a while ago something about how it can still take many medicated cycles before a bfp, even when everything is working right. Hang in there ladies, it really is hard though!
> I am starting up cabergoline for my prolactin this week. I have high end of normal prolactin levels, but have had milky breast discharge for many years. I am supposed to take it for a couple of months, if still no ovulation, then I have to do more femara/trigger cycles or get back on the pill indefinitely. Hoping this works!

Yup. I read that it can take up to 3 months for the medication to properly work and you have to give it 4-6 months try before moving on. That is, if your body responds to the medication. My body thinks differently and wanted to go an extra cycle or 2.


----------



## kristen16

Thanks ladies. My dr put me on femara to help strengthen ov. I do ov on my own. Ive been put in the "dont know whats wrong with you so lets try this" file ugh!


----------



## Chiles

kristen16 said:


> Thanks ladies. My dr put me on femara to help strengthen ov. I do ov on my own. Ive been put in the "dont know whats wrong with you so lets try this" file ugh!

Have you ever tried clomid? And depending on how aggressive your RE is he may add Injectables with femara, or may move straight forward with injectables. They just have to find the right meds for you. I had 2 femara cycles, 2 combo cycles with femara and injectables that were cancelled and had to sit out a month after each. And my first full injectable cycle I got pregnant. So here is to the next cycle!!!!!:flower: And your soon awaited :bfp:


----------



## beaniekins

ttcbaby117 said:


> Thanks Beanie - why are you looking at panama Versus somewhere else for IVF?

TTC Baby - I'm sorry about your BFN!!!!! 

I am looking at Panama and now Mexico also because the cost will be about half of what it is here even including travel costs. I found out a lot of info from a website called IVF Vacation Center. At first I discounted it because I really want to do genetic testing of the embryos and I didn't think these clinics did that, but it turns out they do. Now, my success rate will not be as high there so that is something to consider, but my heart is telling me to give it a try. I could have two tries there for the price of one here. And I love to travel so that would be a very nice bonus


----------



## Chiles

LolaM said:


> nc1998 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bfns Kristen and TTC. What a bummer.
> I think Lola posted a while ago something about how it can still take many medicated cycles before a bfp, even when everything is working right. Hang in there ladies, it really is hard though!
> I am starting up cabergoline for my prolactin this week. I have high end of normal prolactin levels, but have had milky breast discharge for many years. I am supposed to take it for a couple of months, if still no ovulation, then I have to do more femara/trigger cycles or get back on the pill indefinitely. Hoping this works!
> 
> Yup. I read that it can take up to 3 months for the medication to properly work and you have to give it 4-6 months try before moving on. That is, if your body responds to the medication. My body thinks differently and wanted to go an extra cycle or 2.Click to expand...

I have read differently, I heard after 3 cycles the success rate drops because your body is getting use to it. The highest chance of it working is in the 1st cycle and it declines slowly...and most doctors will only allow up to 6 months of any medication, because your body needs a break. I will have to try and find the website and post it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hmmm beanie, let me know how it works out! I am intersted in that also as IVF is so expensive for me! I have to pay all my own meds now as it is!

Chiles - I believe that is true for clomid but I am not sure about femara!


----------



## Chiles

Thats for any medication when ttc, you can't take femara, gonal f, clomid etc for 1 year straight ttc. Your body has to rest up. Even if you do the increments. Alot of women get their :bfp: after and while on a break and then trying the same meds again. But I am just saying the longer you been on the same meds without a break the success goes down. Femara/letrozole is a breast cancer drug....My RE only does 3 month increments, and he forces a break before he use it again. I am about to head out to a family gathering so I will find the article and post it tonight. You ladies have a Great one. TTYL


----------



## LolaM

kristen16 said:


> Thanks ladies. My dr put me on femara to help strengthen ov. I do ov on my own. Ive been put in the "dont know whats wrong with you so lets try this" file ugh!

HEEEY! Welcome to the club--We have suffering! I O on my own but it was very poor, and i have responded well the the medications i just havent gotten "knocked up" as my dr would put it! So we are supposed to be starting IUI but NOW-NOW of all friggin times, my body decided not to cooperate!:cry:

SOOOOO, ladies. I went to Victorias the other day and got a new nightie--I think hubs liked it,he wasnt so much paying attention to the OUTFIT as to what he could see underneath :blush::haha: I miss these days. Our relationship is very relaxed so all this scheduling is so messing us up.


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nc1998 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry for the bfns Kristen and TTC. What a bummer.
> I think Lola posted a while ago something about how it can still take many medicated cycles before a bfp, even when everything is working right. Hang in there ladies, it really is hard though!
> I am starting up cabergoline for my prolactin this week. I have high end of normal prolactin levels, but have had milky breast discharge for many years. I am supposed to take it for a couple of months, if still no ovulation, then I have to do more femara/trigger cycles or get back on the pill indefinitely. Hoping this works!
> 
> Yup. I read that it can take up to 3 months for the medication to properly work and you have to give it 4-6 months try before moving on. That is, if your body responds to the medication. My body thinks differently and wanted to go an extra cycle or 2.Click to expand...
> 
> I have read differently, I heard after 3 cycles the success rate drops because your body is getting use to it. The highest chance of it working is in the 1st cycle and it declines slowly...and most doctors will only allow up to 6 months of any medication, because your body needs a break. I will have to try and find the website and post it.Click to expand...

my dr gave me 6 months but wants to keep the meds and use them to start IUI because my body is still responding nicely to the medication its my cycle that isnt cooperating. I think we will try a few IUI and see where that leaves us. Stupid unpredicatable LP!


----------



## TTCinTexas

LolaM said:


> kristen16 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies. My dr put me on femara to help strengthen ov. I do ov on my own. Ive been put in the "dont know whats wrong with you so lets try this" file ugh!
> 
> HEEEY! Welcome to the club--We have suffering! I O on my own but it was very poor, and i have responded well the the medications i just havent gotten "knocked up" as my dr would put it! So we are supposed to be starting IUI but NOW-NOW of all friggin times, my body decided not to cooperate!:cry:
> 
> SOOOOO, ladies. I went to Victorias the other day and got a new nightie--I think hubs liked it,he wasnt so much paying attention to the OUTFIT as to what he could see underneath :blush::haha: I miss these days. Our relationship is very relaxed so all this scheduling is so messing us up.Click to expand...


LOL, I didn the same thing for my husband!! Having planned :sex: is not easy and besides, I love the reaction I get when he sees me in it!! I brings back that spark that we've lost with trying to concieve. Hubby says I have to wear it anytime I clean the house now. That was his way of saying he liked it very much... :blush:


----------



## LolaM

I feel PMS-y today!


----------



## Chook

Me too Lola! I feel like I'm ready to rip someone's head off lol! I'm on day 27 today so I guess the bitch won't be far away grrrr.


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> Me too Lola! I feel like I'm ready to rip someone's head off lol! I'm on day 27 today so I guess the bitch won't be far away grrrr.


Ive still got another WEEK! :shrug:


----------



## Chook

Hopefully it won't show up for you in a week Lola!


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> Hopefully it won't show up for you in a week Lola!

hopefully but i wont hold my breathe! Back to work tomorrow ladies, seems strange to have to remember to set my alarm again and pick out clothes:cry:


----------



## kristen16

Thanks for the encouragement ladies. It help to read the positive when your sitting here with a bad Femara induced headache~


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Im confused. I had my hsg a week ago on CD 9, so that makes today CD 16. I have been getting some sorta thick sticky CM this evening....I dont ever really ovulate on my own so I have no clue if thats what this is or what seeing as how I only ovulated twice in the past year and those were medicated. Maybe its something totally different. Ive had a sinus infection for a couple of days but havent taken anything for it and my uterus has a weird heavy feeling. Of course this is happening now because my RE started his 3 week vacation today lol. Im sure its fine so Im not gonna worry about it, just weird. 

Hope everyone else is doing well. Welcome newcomers!!! Sorry I havent been posting much lately, things have been a bit crazy with work and its birthday season in this household so my husband and I have both been sneaking around trying to set up birthday parties for each other without letting the other know lol.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola - I love non baby making sex....and a new nighty makes it that much better.

Mrs stinks I - maybe its your body regulating after the hsg?????

Arm - I am on to IUI with femara in my sept-oct cycle....we can't do it till we fly to the states then...so until then....no drugs and me and dh have decided to just relax and enjoy these next few months....so I will be here cheering you other ladies on


----------



## kristen16

Mrs.Stinski - my cm was weird for the cycle that I had my hsg. It was pretty thick and chunky for a week or so after I stopped spotting. Good luck!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Thanks ladies. It seems to be gone this morning so Im feeling a little better about it. My poor hubs wanted to get some "practicing" in last night but I just felt kinda gross. Glad to know its not just me LOL


----------



## Chook

Hi ladies, my blood test was negative yesterday so I've stopped the progesterone and clexane injections and af showed her stupid face this morning. I have a appointment with the nurses at the Ivf clinic in a hour and a half as it looks like we will be doing iui this cycle. They won't give me steroids to use at home so it's either iui or Ivf. We took the cheaper option first but we are still going to be out of pocket by 2k Australian dollar!!! Anyway for those of you that have done iui it would be great if you could share your experience and tell me what we might be in for. 
Hope everyone else is travelling ok xox


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> Hi ladies, my blood test was negative yesterday so I've stopped the progesterone and clexane injections and af showed her stupid face this morning. I have a appointment with the nurses at the Ivf clinic in a hour and a half as it looks like we will be doing iui this cycle. They won't give me steroids to use at home so it's either iui or Ivf. We took the cheaper option first but we are still going to be out of pocket by 2k Australian dollar!!! Anyway for those of you that have done iui it would be great if you could share your experience and tell me what we might be in for.
> Hope everyone else is travelling ok xox

i hope your IUI works out better than the crap ive been dealing with! Looks like if i get to IUI next cycle it will be a Friday again--dammit!:dohh:


----------



## TTCinTexas

Chook said:


> Hi ladies, my blood test was negative yesterday so I've stopped the progesterone and clexane injections and af showed her stupid face this morning. I have a appointment with the nurses at the Ivf clinic in a hour and a half as it looks like we will be doing iui this cycle. They won't give me steroids to use at home so it's either iui or Ivf. We took the cheaper option first but we are still going to be out of pocket by 2k Australian dollar!!! Anyway for those of you that have done iui it would be great if you could share your experience and tell me what we might be in for.
> Hope everyone else is travelling ok xox

I just did a double IUI. One yesterday and the other this morning. The second was kinda painful but I had heard that was possible. Sorry, I don't know your medical history but from all that I have read, IUI's are a 50/50 for anyone. Our only issue is motility. It started off at 3% and has risen to 38% after DH has been taking the multivitamins from the doctor. We'll see how well it worked in a couple of weeks. We don't have the money for IVF so IUI was our only route. Doc had me on letrozole instead of clomid as well. 
I think IUI is a great alternative for anyone financially strapped as well as the pain aspect. IVF from what I hear is very painful and I'm not a fan of pain.
Good luck and keep us posted!!!!

:hugs::hugs:
:dust::dust:


----------



## LolaM

TTCinTexas said:
 

> I just did a double IUI. One yesterday and the other this morning. The second was kinda painful but I had heard that was possible. Sorry, I don't know your medical history but from all that I have read, IUI's are a 50/50 for anyone. Our only issue is motility. It started off at 3% and has risen to 38% after DH has been taking the multivitamins from the doctor. We'll see how well it worked in a couple of weeks. We don't have the money for IVF so IUI was our only route. Doc had me on letrozole instead of clomid as well.
> I think IUI is a great alternative for anyone financially strapped as well as the pain aspect. IVF from what I hear is very painful and I'm not a fan of pain.
> Good luck and keep us posted!!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> :dust::dust:

Its 50%? I thought it was just above the 20% chance each month. thats good to hear, I am the issue for us. Hubs has huge amounts of :spermy:and all his other numbers are good. I have heard that IVF is highly invasive, very expensive and the rates are very low. So we wont be doing IVF either.


----------



## nc1998

Sorry Chook about the bfn. I hope iui will do the trick for you!

I'm now at CD56, but I started a new med to lower my prolactin last week, and I am feeling like maybe my body might actually be producing some estrogen!? We'll see, I could totally be imagining it, but my temps have been a little lower the last few days and there's been more cm than usual. Here's hoping this will get me to O again.

Good luck to everyone this cycle! I think this board needs some bfp's soon. :)


----------



## ZKinsey

Chook....sorry about the BFN, hope IUI is your answer!
I have a friend that did IUI in March and had herself worked up, expecting the worst, but she said it was fine. Didn't work for her, but she has PCOS and DH has low count AND low motility, so they have a lot working against them.
Here's to hoping for LOTS of BFP's for everyone!!!! 
I'm on CD11....patiently (yeah RIGHT) waiting on a positive OPK.
Baby dust to all! :hugs:



ME-26 DH-28
TTC since 2010
Diagnosed with PCOS in 2006
Started first round of Femara 7/12/12
7.5mg CD5-9


----------



## TTCinTexas

LolaM said:


> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> I just did a double IUI. One yesterday and the other this morning. The second was kinda painful but I had heard that was possible. Sorry, I don't know your medical history but from all that I have read, IUI's are a 50/50 for anyone. Our only issue is motility. It started off at 3% and has risen to 38% after DH has been taking the multivitamins from the doctor. We'll see how well it worked in a couple of weeks. We don't have the money for IVF so IUI was our only route. Doc had me on letrozole instead of clomid as well.
> I think IUI is a great alternative for anyone financially strapped as well as the pain aspect. IVF from what I hear is very painful and I'm not a fan of pain.
> Good luck and keep us posted!!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> :dust::dust:
> 
> Its 50%? I thought it was just above the 20% chance each month. thats good to hear, I am the issue for us. Hubs has huge amounts of :spermy:and all his other numbers are good. I have heard that IVF is highly invasive, very expensive and the rates are very low. So we wont be doing IVF either.Click to expand...

Sorry I think I worded that wrong. What I meant by the 50/50 is it's up in the air as to each attempt. You do everything right on timing and for some it works and for others it doesn't. I've been trying to find a forum or something that shows some kind of percentage of success versus no success. But not even the doctor can give that since each case is unique. The success rate for IUI is still about 20-30% but I can't seem to wrap my brain around why it's so low even for women with no issues like myself but just slow movers. 
Sorry I didn't mean to give you the wrong impression on success rates.


----------



## Chook

Thanks ladies! I'm trying not to think about it. I'm day 2 of my cycle today and have started the steroids. I just posted notes around my house saying " beware, steroids, clexane, progesterone, trigger shots and all other hormone medication make brookie a crazy lady. Please don't piss me off and remember I love you more then anything but this is out of my control" lol. Saves him asking me over and over what is wrong with you today. Now I can just point at the signs haha. 
It's kinda a relief to have all the control taken out of my hands and to have the nurses run the show. I need a break!!!


----------



## LolaM

TTCinTexas said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Sorry I think I worded that wrong. What I meant by the 50/50 is it's up in the air as to each attempt. You do everything right on timing and for some it works and for others it doesn't. I've been trying to find a forum or something that shows some kind of percentage of success versus no success. But not even the doctor can give that since each case is unique. The success rate for IUI is still about 20-30% but I can't seem to wrap my brain around why it's so low even for women with no issues like myself but just slow movers.
> Sorry I didn't mean to give you the wrong impression on success rates.
> 
> Thats ok..my dr didnt give me a specific % but said that we would just give my % an increaseClick to expand...


----------



## LolaM

this room has gone silent...where is everyone? I feel some crampies but im not sure if its AF or something else...i expect the witch anytime now. sooner rather than later, so i can have better timing for my IUI


----------



## TTCinTexas

Still here...

I'm in my 2ww from my IUI monday and tuesday. Kinda hanging low right now I guess. Don't really have any symptoms and I'm trying not to overthink every little thing that is or might be happening. Don't want to stress myself.

How are you doing?


----------



## LolaM

TTCinTexas said:


> Still here...
> 
> I'm in my 2ww from my IUI monday and tuesday. Kinda hanging low right now I guess. Don't really have any symptoms and I'm trying not to overthink every little thing that is or might be happening. Don't want to stress myself.
> 
> How are you doing?

Im ok, im back to work so im busy and the only thing that keeps me thinking about TTC and what not is that 3 yes THREEEEEE teachers at my school will be having babies in the first month back. And herre i am, like a jerk, still no baby and i cant even schedule a stupid IUI.


----------



## TTCinTexas

LolaM said:


> TTCinTexas said:
> 
> 
> Still here...
> 
> I'm in my 2ww from my IUI monday and tuesday. Kinda hanging low right now I guess. Don't really have any symptoms and I'm trying not to overthink every little thing that is or might be happening. Don't want to stress myself.
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> Im ok, im back to work so im busy and the only thing that keeps me thinking about TTC and what not is that 3 yes THREEEEEE teachers at my school will be having babies in the first month back. And herre i am, like a jerk, still no baby and i cant even schedule a stupid IUI.Click to expand...

It does suck that everyone around you seems to be fertile mertle!!! Same thing here. There was 3 or 4 ladies at work all pregnant at the same time and I can't seem to get pregnant no matter what I do. I finally was able to do my iui mon and tue so fingers crossed that this works for me. 

I'm praying your IUI happens real soon and you get that positive you want!!


----------



## stellabell

I agree. My husband and I have been trying for a while too. We've had three miscarriages. I just started on Femara, so I have my fingers crossed. I too have three co-workers at school that are pregnant, and my younger sister just told us this week that she and her husband are expecting their second. I'm so happy for them, but really sad for us. I can't tell her how sad I am though, I would never want her to feel any guilt. That's why I'm so glad to find this thread. To know I'm not alone. :)


----------



## LolaM

stellabell said:


> I agree. My husband and I have been trying for a while too. We've had three miscarriages. I just started on Femara, so I have my fingers crossed. I too have three co-workers at school that are pregnant, and my younger sister just told us this week that she and her husband are expecting their second. I'm so happy for them, but really sad for us. I can't tell her how sad I am though, I would never want her to feel any guilt. That's why I'm so glad to find this thread. To know I'm not alone. :)

Welcome, Stella. I cant even GET pregnant! Officially, we really truly have only been ABLE to get preg since last decemeber but it seems that since we started trying, everyone ELSE is getting preg! I never feel angry at them, but i feel sad and embarassed for me. Silly, i know, but its how I feel. :nope: and i just love babies--saw the cutest 3 month old and she made the cutest faces, ugh i could die! I only feel bad for me when i walk away and know that i do not have a baby of my own. :shrug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies....I'm back...I've been away with my husband and father in law. He is sick so we took a trip to see some specialists....it was very draining and sad so I am happy to be home. 

Af started while I was away...but I wanted to ask a question.....I stopped progesterone and af didn't start until 6 days later....also my bbt stayed at 97.9 and still hasn't dropped evemn though I am on CD 4 of my new cycle.....is that normal on progesterone????? I did test a bfn before I stopped the progesterone. Btw.


----------



## stellabell

I heard that there are two things that you can add to your diet to help with fertility; zinc and vitamin D. So, not only am I taking a multivitamin, but I've also added a zinc and Vitamin D pill to it as well. Google the word fertility and Zinc and you'll see the research. I have a friend who is doing the same regimen I just started (including the Femara) and is expecting twins next month. She has been trying to conceive for over 7 years. I'm hoping to have the same results. Good luck...and give it a try, it can't hurt.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

This may sound a little petty to some people, but Im a little sad today. Ever since I was a little girl I had it in my mind that I would have my first child before I turned 30 years old. Today is my 29th birthday, which means that time is almost out to meet that goal. Thats not to say that Im going to stop trying or anything like that, but its just always something I have believed. Oh well...keep on truckin'!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

I understand mrsstinksi and it isnt petty.....Dont worry though...you still have plenty of time!


----------



## MKHewson

Mrs.Stinski said:


> This may sound a little petty to some people, but Im a little sad today. Ever since I was a little girl I had it in my mind that I would have my first child before I turned 30 years old. Today is my 29th birthday, which means that time is almost out to meet that goal. Thats not to say that Im going to stop trying or anything like that, but its just always something I have believed. Oh well...keep on truckin'!!

I felt the same, but I waited a little while longer once I got married before we started trying, and here I am 35 and my first baby on the way. Keep a chin up:hugs:


----------



## ZKinsey

Ladies....what CD did you ovulate on Femara? I am on CD16 and started OPK's on CD9 and have not ovulated yet....I know everyone's body is different, but I was just curious to hear from others!
:wacko:


----------



## LolaM

Mrs.Stinski said:


> This may sound a little petty to some people, but Im a little sad today. Ever since I was a little girl I had it in my mind that I would have my first child before I turned 30 years old. Today is my 29th birthday, which means that time is almost out to meet that goal. Thats not to say that Im going to stop trying or anything like that, but its just always something I have believed. Oh well...keep on truckin'!!

:hugs::hugs: I have guilt because before i met my husband, i never wanted kids. And now that i want them, i guess the jokes on me!


----------



## LolaM

ZKinsey said:


> Ladies....what CD did you ovulate on Femara? I am on CD16 and started OPK's on CD9 and have not ovulated yet....I know everyone's body is different, but I was just curious to hear from others!
> :wacko:

Usually between CD 12 and 14


----------



## Cridge

:hugs: MrsStinski - I'm about to turn 35 in less than 2 weeks and that was my drop dead deadline - where I was prepared to give up ttc forever. I'll be 26 weeks pregnant on my birthday, so I barely made it.... but the good news is, I made it! I have faith that you will make your deadline too!!! :hugs:

zkinsey - I usually ovulated around day 18... that's the day I usually ovulate on any meds (don't ovulate at all on my own).


----------



## ZKinsey

Thanks Cridge....that gives me some hope! :)


----------



## MKHewson

ZKinsey said:


> Thanks Cridge....that gives me some hope! :)

Are you taking metformin with the fermara?


----------



## ZKinsey

No, I just took Femara. 7.5mg CD5-9


----------



## Chook

I usually ovulate around day 16 to 18 on femara and earlier on a break cycle. I know that feeling mrs stinski. We started trying when I was 29 and I've just turned 32. 35 is the cut off for me so I still have plenty of time. I remember thinking I will Probebly be pregnant at my 30th birthday. It's laughable now!!! Wishing you a very happy birthday mrs stinski. I hope this year brings all that you hope for and more. 
I start having daily blood tests in a few days getting ready for my first iui. I'm not liking the steroids. My body is holding fluid and I have a big moon face. I'm already chubby but now I just look like a big fatty boom ba!!! I have a appointment with the immunologist tomorrow morning so we can nut out what sort of antinuclear antibodies are causing me to miscarry and hopefully fingers crossed can correct it!!! Xox


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Thank you so much ladies, I am feeling MUCH better today. The entire year of me being 28 was really difficult for me in a lot of different ways, but specifically loosing two babies made me feel broken. I dont know what it was, but I woke up this morning with a new attitude about life in general so Im hoping the positive vibes stay around. I cant let the last 12 months ruin me any longer....its time to get back to being ME! 

Chook you crack me up with the moon face LOL!!!! Im sorry you are feeling so horrible with the steroids, but I hope they get you all fixed up soon!!


----------



## kristen16

Hi Ladies, 

Question.... when I taking Femara I notice that my breasts do not get sore after ovulation but on my non medicated cycles they hurt A LOT after ovulation. Should I be worried?

Also i've been using my CBFM the last 2 cycles and I always seem to go from low to peak. No highs. Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## nlk

kristen, I've noticed the same thing. I noticed the pain on clomid, as well. But this cycle, where I have had to take provera, I have had the pain again (on the days where I was actually taking the provera tablets). I'm not worried about it tbh. If it's really bothering you, you could always ask your doctor, or FS (if you have one). I ask my FS loads of random crap during my appointments, but he always reassures me about stuff!


----------



## kristen16

nlk said:


> kristen, I've noticed the same thing. I noticed the pain on clomid, as well. But this cycle, where I have had to take provera, I have had the pain again (on the days where I was actually taking the provera tablets). I'm not worried about it tbh. If it's really bothering you, you could always ask your doctor, or FS (if you have one). I ask my FS loads of random crap during my appointments, but he always reassures me about stuff!

Thanks. This is my 3rd femara cycle. DH is away for 2 weeks soon so I will be taking a break for a month.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kinsey...femara moved my over up to CD 14

Kristen...I had that happen to me too...in fact I doubted whether I moved or not b/c I ALWAYS have sore boobs in the tww....so I guess its normal.


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> Kinsey...femara moved my over up to CD 14
> 
> Kristen...I had that happen to me too...in fact I doubted whether I moved or not b/c I ALWAYS have sore boobs in the tww....so I guess its normal.

I had sore bbs for the entire 2ww on clomid, it was unbearable and i was convinced i was PG only to be severely disappointed each time. I havent had MUCH soreness with femara, but i do get the occasional pain. 

I have started my letrozole and will start temps tomorrow. I have been given the go ahead from the big boss, so it ooks like next wed thur or fri ill be going for my IUI depending on what my OPK tells me. I have to buy a new one this weekend! Im not happy about it either :growlmad:


----------



## nc1998

Lola - exciting about the iui! Glad you got the timing worked out. 

Kristen - I only O'd one time on femara, but for what it's worth I also didn't have many 2ww symptoms after.

I'm now on cd64, but have been feeling like things are gearing up to O. Fx'd I will O by CD70!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Officially back to TTCing! Starting back on Metformin on Sunday and Prometrium on Monday to bring on a cycle! He wanted me to start today, but I have a big bday party on Saturday so I dont want to feel miserable at it! 

Im so confused with where everyone is at in their cycle or even who all is still active in here. I know there are several newer ladies also.


----------



## nlk

Hope the metformin does wonderful things for you, mrs.stinski!

Kristen, I'm just about to start my 3rd round of letrozole as well :thumbup: well, as soon as AF chooses to make an appearance.....come on provera, kick in!


----------



## MKHewson

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Officially back to TTCing! Starting back on Metformin on Sunday and Prometrium on Monday to bring on a cycle! He wanted me to start today, but I have a big bday party on Saturday so I dont want to feel miserable at it!
> 
> Im so confused with where everyone is at in their cycle or even who all is still active in here. I know there are several newer ladies also.

I am happy to see this, I hope that there are few cycles between you and your rainbow baby :hugs::hugs:


----------



## kristen16

offically in the tww! Pretty painful O last night so lets hope it was a good one. Good Luck to all of us this month!


----------



## Chiles

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

AND TONS AND TONS MORE TO EVERYONE!!!!!


----------



## Chook

Hahaha! Thank you chiles xox


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Started my Femara this morning! I'll take another pill this evening to get up to my 5mg daily dose. No side effects yet :thumbup:

Trying to remain optimistic that Femara will do things that Clomid couldn't!

This LTTC thing is a tricky balance between enough optimism without the post :witch: crash.


----------



## LolaM

took my last femara tonight. I am still a bit crampy for some reason. I finally broke my napping pattern so hopefully i can stay awake to teach all day! Should have my IUI on Thur or Friday


----------



## Chook

Went for my blood test this morning which is day 11 of my cycle getting ready for my iui and was just called by the nurse. She believes I've already ovulated!!!! I'm so frustrated....! I always ovulate day 15-16. Why would I ovulate day 9 or 10. It's crazy. I'm having another test in the morning to confirm if I have or not :(


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> Went for my blood test this morning which is day 11 of my cycle getting ready for my iui and was just called by the nurse. She believes I've already ovulated!!!! I'm so frustrated....! I always ovulate day 15-16. Why would I ovulate day 9 or 10. It's crazy. I'm having another test in the morning to confirm if I have or not :(

must be the first IUI jinx, happened to me too, my OPK broke and if i hadnt had a second one, i would have totaly missed my O and as it was, i discovered the clearblue opk was broken too late to do anthing anyways:dohh:


----------



## Chook

Hahaha first iui jinx! Leaving for another blood test now so I will know either way this afternoon. If I haven't ovulated then it raises the question why are my levels so out of whack. Why can't anything just be easy for once???


----------



## Chook

The good news is I haven't missed ovulation. The bad news is my hormones are not doing what they are meant to do. I guess we will know more in the next few days. Stupid body lol


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> The good news is I haven't missed ovulation. The bad news is my hormones are not doing what they are meant to do. I guess we will know more in the next few days. Stupid body lol

:hugs:


----------



## ZKinsey

CD23 today and still no smiley face :(
Hope everyone has a great week!


----------



## MKHewson

ZKinsey said:


> CD23 today and still no smiley face :(
> Hope everyone has a great week!

My first cycle back on femara after a previous miscarriage I did not ovulate, it wasn't until my FS added metformin. It made me more sensitive and shortened my cycle. Two cycles later I was pregnant you should ask your Dr. about it.


----------



## LolaM

I start OPKs today and i should have my IUI at the end of the week. I bought something special to put in the spare room..kinda one of those...if you buy it, babies will come type things...or ive completely lost my mind!


----------



## MKHewson

LolaM said:


> I start OPKs today and i should have my IUI at the end of the week. I bought something special to put in the spare room..kinda one of those...if you buy it, babies will come type things...or ive completely lost my mind!

You should allow yourself to have things to keep your hope and optimism alive. I had some bibs and book after I miscarried but I kept them close to remind me of the prize in hand.


----------



## nc1998

Hi ladies!

MK - you are getting close to baby time! How are you feeling? 

ZKinsey - hope it comes soon! Are you having ultrasounds to check the progress?

Chook - did you find out any more about your hormone stuff yet?

Lola - fx'd the iui will do the trick! You talking about putting something lucky in the spare room made me remember that a friend gave us some "fertility rocks" when we got married... maybe I need to go find them and put them out! :winkwink:

AFM - I've been feeling like O has got to be around the corner for the last week... but nothing yet. Hopefully my temps will go up soon, this is driving me crazy! I've had lots of CM (was pretty much dry before, so this has to mean something, right?!) and I've been on my new prolactin med for almost 3 weeks. Trying to be patient!


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I start OPKs today and i should have my IUI at the end of the week. I bought something special to put in the spare room..kinda one of those...if you buy it, babies will come type things...or ive completely lost my mind!
> 
> You should allow yourself to have things to keep your hope and optimism alive. I had some bibs and book after I miscarried but I kept them close to remind me of the prize in hand.Click to expand...


it really is just a way to keep going, something to look forward to, and, it was on clearance so i only spent 50 cents! :thumbup: and it ws just darned cutest little outfit! :blush: Im doing what i can to convince my uteruses...uteri... to cooperate! Ive got 2--why is this such a struggle, one would think i have TWICE the chance...:haha:

NC--get the rocks, cant hurt, right?


----------



## MKHewson

nc1998 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> MK - you are getting close to baby time! How are you feeling?
> 
> ZKinsey - hope it comes soon! Are you having ultrasounds to check the progress?
> 
> Chook - did you find out any more about your hormone stuff yet?
> 
> Lola - fx'd the iui will do the trick! You talking about putting something lucky in the spare room made me remember that a friend gave us some "fertility rocks" when we got married... maybe I need to go find them and put them out! :winkwink:
> 
> AFM - I've been feeling like O has got to be around the corner for the last week... but nothing yet. Hopefully my temps will go up soon, this is driving me crazy! I've had lots of CM (was pretty much dry before, so this has to mean something, right?!) and I've been on my new prolactin med for almost 3 weeks. Trying to be patient!

I am doing great, enjoying the final few weeks, I am so amazed how fast these past weeks have gone. She has been crazy active in the am, especially before i want to nap. thanks for asking


----------



## Chook

I will find out this afternoon what is happening nc1998. Just had another blood test so fingers crossed my hormones have sorted themselves out.


----------



## Chook

My iui has been cancelled. They think I ovulated day 8 which is just crazy. So over all this.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hey everyone. I've been MIA for months. Nobody probably even remembers me.. Still been ttcing though. I'm on my 8th or 9th cycle with my RE and currently in my tww from my first IUI i had on July 22nd. It's a femera iui cycle....this has been one hell of a journey so far! My iui was complete hell..it took 25 minutes to get it done... Then a day and a half later I had a cyst burst and was in horrible pain from that as well. They think i ovulated at the same time I had the burst cyst. REALLY!?! My luck! 

Anyway, I'm so happy to hear of the bfp's and sending baby dust to everyone else! I've Been catching up in this thread. So much has gone on!


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> Hey everyone. I've been MIA for months. Nobody probably even remembers me.. Still been ttcing though. I'm on my 8th or 9th cycle with my RE and currently in my tww from my first IUI i had on July 22nd. It's a femera iui cycle....this has been one hell of a journey so far! My iui was complete hell..it took 25 minutes to get it done... Then a day and a half later I had a cyst burst and was in horrible pain from that as well. They think i ovulated at the same time I had the burst cyst. REALLY!?! My luck!
> 
> Anyway, I'm so happy to hear of the bfp's and sending baby dust to everyone else! I've Been catching up in this thread. So much has gone on!

hey, welcome back! Im shooting for my first IUI this week and it looks like Chook got her 'first IUI jiinx'. Lets hope 3 IUIs in the room are a charm..SOMEone has to get knocked up from all this medical intervention--ya know--some people do this for FREE!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Chook: Im so sorry to hear they cancelled your IUI. I hope things start looking up for you soon!!!

Iwantmyturn:Welcome back!! I remember you in here before :) I havent had an IUI before so I have no clue what they are like, but yours does NOT sound like it was any fun!

Lola - You always make me laugh with your witty comments LOL

AFM, I started the prometrium last night..which means Im super tired this morning. And do I need to mention that I HATE the side effects of Metformin!!! Its worth it in the end though, so i will try to keep my complaining to a minimum lol. Hope everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## MKHewson

IwantMyTurn said:


> Hey everyone. I've been MIA for months. Nobody probably even remembers me.. Still been ttcing though. I'm on my 8th or 9th cycle with my RE and currently in my tww from my first IUI i had on July 22nd. It's a femera iui cycle....this has been one hell of a journey so far! My iui was complete hell..it took 25 minutes to get it done... Then a day and a half later I had a cyst burst and was in horrible pain from that as well. They think i ovulated at the same time I had the burst cyst. REALLY!?! My luck!
> 
> Anyway, I'm so happy to hear of the bfp's and sending baby dust to everyone else! I've Been catching up in this thread. So much has gone on!

That is a rough go of it, Sorry to hear it has been such a challenge, Ill keep my fingers crossed that all that is for a BFP.


----------



## ZKinsey

MKHewson said:


> ZKinsey said:
> 
> 
> CD23 today and still no smiley face :(
> Hope everyone has a great week!
> 
> My first cycle back on femara after a previous miscarriage I did not ovulate, it wasn't until my FS added metformin. It made me more sensitive and shortened my cycle. Two cycles later I was pregnant you should ask your Dr. about it.Click to expand...

MK...what dose Metformin did you take? I was on 2000mg and absolutely could NOT do my job at work because I was in the restroom more than I was out :( Maybe a lower dose would not be so bad....


----------



## ZKinsey

nc1998 said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> MK - you are getting close to baby time! How are you feeling?
> 
> ZKinsey - hope it comes soon! Are you having ultrasounds to check the progress?
> 
> Chook - did you find out any more about your hormone stuff yet?
> 
> Lola - fx'd the iui will do the trick! You talking about putting something lucky in the spare room made me remember that a friend gave us some "fertility rocks" when we got married... maybe I need to go find them and put them out! :winkwink:
> 
> AFM - I've been feeling like O has got to be around the corner for the last week... but nothing yet. Hopefully my temps will go up soon, this is driving me crazy! I've had lots of CM (was pretty much dry before, so this has to mean something, right?!) and I've been on my new prolactin med for almost 3 weeks. Trying to be patient!

No ultrasounds yet...I think if the first few cycles are a bust, my Dr will suggest the scans....which is more than ok with me! I am having to pay for everything out of pocket, so I think he is trying to alleviate as much expense as possible.


----------



## MKHewson

ZKinsey said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZKinsey said:
> 
> 
> CD23 today and still no smiley face :(
> Hope everyone has a great week!
> 
> My first cycle back on femara after a previous miscarriage I did not ovulate, it wasn't until my FS added metformin. It made me more sensitive and shortened my cycle. Two cycles later I was pregnant you should ask your Dr. about it.Click to expand...
> 
> MK...what dose Metformin did you take? I was on 2000mg and absolutely could NOT do my job at work because I was in the restroom more than I was out :( Maybe a lower dose would not be so bad....Click to expand...

I was on 1500 mg, took one three times daily. I found if I ate with them I was okay. I just suffered out the first few weeks to get to full dose. I miss ov'd the first cycle because of how I responded to fermara LOL. I also found eating really healthy with no greasy food in the first few weeks helped.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Thanks for the "welcome back" ladies! 
Lola- you're right! With all this medical intervention, I hope we all can be so blessed! 
Ok...I'm having a bad day. So here goes a short rant...

Ugh! There is the 18 year old gal that I met through a close friend, (her cousin) and she found out she's 11 weeks preggo....and she is still smoking!!! Wtf!!!!! And she's super immature and her and her bf have been on and off for a year...and he's a pot head....SERIOUSLY. why is it that all these kids can pop out kids, and I sit here baby-less... 

And on top of it, Im in my dreaded tww and also found out that my 9 yr old German shorthair pointer has a cancerous tumor on his left back hip :(. He goes for surgery on August 7th and they will send off a sample for testing to see what kind of cancer we are actually dealing with. I'm so bummed. Blah. 

Prayers for my jake dog please!


----------



## kristen16

IwantMyTurn said:


> Thanks for the "welcome back" ladies!
> Lola- you're right! With all this medical intervention, I hope we all can be so blessed!
> Ok...I'm having a bad day. So here goes a short rant...
> 
> Ugh! There is the 18 year old gal that I met through a close friend, (her cousin) and she found out she's 11 weeks preggo....and she is still smoking!!! Wtf!!!!! And she's super immature and her and her bf have been on and off for a year...and he's a pot head....SERIOUSLY. why is it that all these kids can pop out kids, and I sit here baby-less...
> 
> And on top of it, Im in my dreaded tww and also found out that my 9 yr old German shorthair pointer has a cancerous tumor on his left back hip :(. He goes for surgery on August 7th and they will send off a sample for testing to see what kind of cancer we are actually dealing with. I'm so bummed. Blah.
> 
> Prayers for my jake dog please!

Ahhh hope Jake is ok!

I hear ya with the teens. I see it all the time and it absolutely kills me. fx crossed that this month will be positive for all of us.


Im in the dreaded 2 ww, Pretty sure i am 5dpo. Im super bloated and have been having a lot of pulling and tugging around my ovary area. Ive had that before so Im not holding on to any hope.


----------



## nc1998

So sorry Iwantmyturn. Poor Jake! Hope he has a treatable type of cancer.

Zkinsey - I totally hear you about the out-of-pocket cost. I thought my stuff was all covered and turns out only some of it was. Luckily the u/s were covered with just a co-pay (my dr. gave me 5 of them in a span of a few months!), but the trigger shot I had wasn't covered at all. I'm going to be more careful next time with whatever they recommend. Hopefully you won't need to get any scans until you are confirming a bfp! :winkwink:

Lola - oh no, I can't find the fertility rocks! Surely I didn't throw them away!? We got married 11 years ago, so no telling where I put them - lol. Good luck with your iui, did you get your + opk yet?


----------



## LolaM

nc1998 said:


> So sorry Iwantmyturn. Poor Jake! Hope he has a treatable type of cancer.
> 
> Zkinsey - I totally hear you about the out-of-pocket cost. I thought my stuff was all covered and turns out only some of it was. Luckily the u/s were covered with just a co-pay (my dr. gave me 5 of them in a span of a few months!), but the trigger shot I had wasn't covered at all. I'm going to be more careful next time with whatever they recommend. Hopefully you won't need to get any scans until you are confirming a bfp! :winkwink:
> 
> Lola - oh no, I can't find the fertility rocks! Surely I didn't throw them away!? We got married 11 years ago, so no telling where I put them - lol. Good luck with your iui, did you get your + opk yet?

No positive yet. I tested at 2 when I normally test at 4. But I think that's cLose enough and my dr closes at 4 so I couldn't make an appt anyways. I will test b4 I go to bed so I can call first thing if I need to. Hubs is being super patient and compliant with my bd requests. We will bd tonight but I dnt have cf yet so I dnt know what good it will do.
Update...still - but the lines are getting darker


----------



## Beautifullei2

mind if I join??? I started my first round om Femara this cycle... Took my last 2 pills yesterday so now the count down to O begins.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Welcome Beautifullei2!! Good luck!!

Anyone else in here take prometrium to bring on a cycle? I started it on Monday and will take it for 2 weeks , but I started spotting some last night. Its just on and off, not a real flow, but I just wanted to see if anyone else has had this before. I understand that I am using it to bring on the bleed, but it should take at least a week for it to start, at least thats how it usually is so I know that its not a period. But now that I think about it, IF my cycles were ever normal, it is time for me to start, but nothing about me is normal HA!!


----------



## nc1998

Hi and welcome Beautifullei2! I live in Austin too. Good luck with your first cycle of femara!


----------



## Beautifullei2

nc1998 - Thank you! What a small world!! :) 

this first cycle has been good to me so far. Only difference I notice is im having my cm but I think its cause clomid dried me up big time.

Do any of you ladies know if Femara is known to cause early O or late O like clomid?


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Beautifullei2 said:


> mind if I join??? I started my first round om Femara this cycle... Took my last 2 pills yesterday so now the count down to O begins.

Welcome Beautifullei2! I'm on the same day of my first Femara cycle as well! :happydance: What days of your cycle did you take the Femara? Clomid failed for me so I'm trying to stay hopeful that Femara will be different. The side effects are definitely much less, only some bad morning headaches so far. Are you being monitored at all? I have an u/s scheduled for CD 15.


----------



## Beautifullei2

HopinAndPrayn said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> mind if I join??? I started my first round om Femara this cycle... Took my last 2 pills yesterday so now the count down to O begins.
> 
> Welcome Beautifullei2! I'm on the same day of my first Femara cycle as well! :happydance: What days of your cycle did you take the Femara? Clomid failed for me so I'm trying to stay hopeful that Femara will be different. The side effects are definitely much less, only some bad morning headaches so far. Are you being monitored at all? I have an u/s scheduled for CD 15.Click to expand...



Yay!! ;D I took them cd 3-7. I didn't discuss being monitored with my FS since my obgyn usually will do the lab work for me. I just have to call her a few days before so she can do the orders. Clomid was a no go for me too. It made me have a stronger O but was unable to catch the egg =/ Oh yes, I have been having mild headaches the past couple of days too but NOTHING compared to the evil clomid lol.


----------



## LolaM

+ opk. IUI tomorrow at 2


----------



## MKHewson

LolaM said:


> + opk. IUI tomorrow at 2


Oh good luck tomorrow for you ill be keeping my fingers, eyes, legs and toes crossed for you.


----------



## Chook

Good luck tomorrow Lola!!! I hope this is it for you!!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

LolaM said:


> + opk. IUI tomorrow at 2

YAY!!!!! So excited for you!!!! Positive thoughts/vibes coming your way!!:happydance:


----------



## nc1998

Yay, Lola! Good luck!


----------



## kristen16

lolam said:


> + opk. Iui tomorrow at 2

good luck!!!!!!


----------



## LolaM

Thanks guys. Not feeling too positive abt this. I'm waiting on the dr now...


----------



## TTCinTexas

LolaM said:


> + opk. IUI tomorrow at 2

Hope everything went well!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## nc1998

Have to share my excitement... I got an almost positive opk today! I know that doesn't sound like too much to celebrate, but I haven't O'd on my own for years. And I take those stupid opk tests all the time and have never seen anything even close to as dark as the control line. I have been feeling like I was finally going to O, and I guess I am! Not sure if I am catching the beginning or the end of the surge... I guess I will keep testing to see if they lighten or darken. Seriously, I will be doing the happy dance all 2ww and even through AF if I actually O! :happydance:

Hope your iui went well, Lola.

:dust: to all of you!


----------



## LolaM

TTCinTexas said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> + opk. IUI tomorrow at 2
> 
> Hope everything went well!!! Good luck!!!Click to expand...

It wasnt bad at all, a little crampy but i feel just fine now. Even my dr was encouraging the lil :spermy:with a "swiiiiiim" as he was doing the injection--he has a sick sense of humor! not going to yoga tonight, went to the dentist and now im on hte couch chilling for the night. i have just a few things to do for tomorrows open house.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> + opk. IUI tomorrow at 2

 Good luck!!! Praying for ya!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Well ladies. I'm 11dpiui and have managed not to poas! Go me! My boobs have been heavy and tender this whole tww...but starting yesterday I started having cramping pretty low in my uterine area on and off and sluggish...AF? No! Stay away!!! Today my cramping has even been more prominent and sometimes goes into my legs...that's a new one for me. Appetite is super decreased..I'll feel starved, then when I go to eat, it's just like "blah". And I've been queasy on and off too. And another odd thing, I haven't slept for crap the past couple nights, waking up multiple times... Guess I'll see soon enough if any of this amounts to anything besides the witch! 

Oh! And welcome beautifulle and WOOHOO Nc!!! Im annovlatory without meds as well, so I know how it feels to see that opk line!!! ;)


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Well it looks like AF decided to show up....earlier than expected, but technically on time. I havent had a normal cycle in years! Ive only taken the prometrium for 4 days and I started a full flow about 1:00 this morning, been spotting all week so Im just going to stop the prometrium and let my cycle do its thing. My only worry is my RE is out of town so Im not sure that the nurses can call me in the Femara...I surely dont want to miss this cycle!!! Waiting for my call back to see what to do.


----------



## baileebaby

Hi everyone,

I am new to this thread. My husband and I have been through some fertility testing 
(HSG, hysterocopy/laporoscopy) and found out that I have stage 2 of endometriosis. Our fertility doctor wanted us to try on our own for a few months thinking that we would have a better chance after the surgery. That was back in April. Still no BFP. The next step is Femara and my hubby is apprehensive because of the possibility of multiples. 

Any words of advice would be greatly appreciative as we embark on this new journey of TTC.

Thanks :)


----------



## baileebaby

baileebaby said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this thread. My husband and I have been through some fertility testing
> (HSG, hysterocopy/laporoscopy) and found out that I have stage 2 of endometriosis. Our fertility doctor wanted us to try on our own for a few months thinking that we would have a better chance after the surgery. That was back in April. Still no BFP. The next step is Femara and my hubby is apprehensive because of the possibility of multiples.
> 
> Any words of advice would be greatly appreciative as we embark on this new journey of TTC.
> 
> Thanks :)

Acutally.... I should correct myself. It's not a new journey of TTC ( we've been trying for 3 years now). It's a new journey of the next step :) :) :)


----------



## MKHewson

baileebaby said:


> baileebaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am new to this thread. My husband and I have been through some fertility testing
> (HSG, hysterocopy/laporoscopy) and found out that I have stage 2 of endometriosis. Our fertility doctor wanted us to try on our own for a few months thinking that we would have a better chance after the surgery. That was back in April. Still no BFP. The next step is Femara and my hubby is apprehensive because of the possibility of multiples.
> 
> Any words of advice would be greatly appreciative as we embark on this new journey of TTC.
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> Acutally.... I should correct myself. It's not a new journey of TTC ( we've been trying for 3 years now). It's a new journey of the next step :) :) :)Click to expand...

Changes of multiplies are less with femara then clomid, or well that is what I was always told.


----------



## LolaM

day 2...ive tried to take it easy today, no desk moving, no heavy lifting. I am spotting a bit, anyone know if thats normal after an IUI? kids arrive on monday so im going to try to take it easy this weekend


----------



## Chiles

MK... Counting down to baby...less then 9 weeks left :)


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Lola - You feeling any better today? I havent had an IUI but my stepsister just did and she said she spotted for a couple of days after. 

Baileebaby - Good luck with the new part of your journey!! I dont think the chances of multiples are really that high with Femara, but I havent researched it that much. 

How is everyone else doing in your cycles?? How are you pregnant ladies feeling?

AFM, today is quite bittersweet for me. A year ago today I lost my first pregnancy, but on a better note, I start this round of femara tomorrow!! Looking ahead to positive things!!!

Hows all the pregnant ladies doing?


----------



## MKHewson

Chiles said:


> MK... Counting down to baby...less then 9 weeks left :)

I know right, and could be 8 weeks with the gestational diabetes, even though I am on schedule they prefer to induce a week early. How are you doing, have you pop yet, feeling anything??


----------



## LolaM

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Lola - You feeling any better today? I havent had an IUI but my stepsister just did and she said she spotted for a couple of days after.
> 
> Baileebaby - Good luck with the new part of your journey!! I dont think the chances of multiples are really that high with Femara, but I havent researched it that much.
> 
> How is everyone else doing in your cycles?? How are you pregnant ladies feeling?
> 
> AFM, today is quite bittersweet for me. A year ago today I lost my first pregnancy, but on a better note, I start this round of femara tomorrow!! Looking ahead to positive things!!!
> 
> Hows all the pregnant ladies doing?


Doing ok. FF said I O'd cd 12 my iui was cd 13. Sure hope we didn't miss the egg. I had hoped for a do nothing day but I have errands to run!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> day 2...ive tried to take it easy today, no desk moving, no heavy lifting. I am spotting a bit, anyone know if thats normal after an IUI? kids arrive on monday so im going to try to take it easy this weekend

My RE said spotting was normal for up to a few days after iui. Good luck!:flower:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Iwantmyturn: Have you tested yet??


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Iwantmyturn: Have you tested yet??

Yeah, I broke down and tested yesterday (12dpiui) and it was a BFN. :(. I was so super emotional, super crampy still, and had major back aches...and my emotioms were insane. I was going nuts. I tried not to test... But of course. LoL. 

Now today, it's like the cramps have just disappeared. What?! I was sure the cramps were from AF coming... For them to just stop right before is odd for me...only thing I've got going for me today is the heavy boobs and being an emotional mess. Yay for me. :p. I'll test again tomorrow I think ...??


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Iwantmyturn: Have you tested yet??

Oh...and I used a CB Digital...only one I have...and did it Afternoon holding urine for about 3-4 hours continuing to drink though because I've been dying of thirst for 4 days!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Well its still early so I will be keeping my FX for you!! Are you going to test again with a digi or a regular test? Your levels just may not be high enough for a digi yet.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Well its still early so I will be keeping my FX for you!! Are you going to test again with a digi or a regular test? Your levels just may not be high enough for a digi yet.

Thanks! I need all of the baby dust I can get! LoL. As do we all! I will probably get some first response...ive always used clear blue though...


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

IwantMyTurn said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Well its still early so I will be keeping my FX for you!! Are you going to test again with a digi or a regular test? Your levels just may not be high enough for a digi yet.
> 
> Thanks! I need all of the baby dust I can get! LoL. As do we all! I will probably get some first response...ive always used clear blue though...Click to expand...

Well keep us updated when you test again!! Im a POAS addict so I dont know how you have held off so long...even though 12dpiui is not really so long LOL


----------



## nlk

Starting my last round of femara today...and my last round of drugs. Really hoping this one works, because after this I'm having my tubes/endo etc checked, and then it's on to IUI. So nervous!

Hope everyone is doing well...I've been checking in on you all a lot, but I just needed some time to come to terms with finishing with the drugs and everything :hugs:


----------



## nc1998

Good luck nlk! Are you having a scan to check the follicles? 

Iwantmyturn - hoping this is your month! I'm with Mrs. Stinksi as a poas addict, lol.

I am finally in the 2ww on cd73! I O'd Friday or Saturday, FF says Sat, but I felt what I thought was O pains on Friday. Ten years ago I never knew ovulating would make me so happy, hahaha.


----------



## nlk

yeah, my scan is next tuesday (14th i think?). Reeeaalllllly hoping it at least shows somethings happening!

Hope your tww is a happy one! I know what you mean about being so happy just to ovulate :haha:


----------



## LolaM

Speaking of ovulation...check out my chart. It's a good one!


----------



## nlk

looking good, lola!! :thumbup: When are you planning on testing?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

nlk said:


> yeah, my scan is next tuesday (14th i think?). Reeeaalllllly hoping it at least shows somethings happening!
> 
> Hope your tww is a happy one! I know what you mean about being so happy just to ovulate :haha:

Looks like we are on the same day in our cycles, I also start my femara today and have my scan on the 14th. Good luck to you in your last femara cycle, I hope this is your month!!


----------



## nlk

Mrs.Stinski said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> yeah, my scan is next tuesday (14th i think?). Reeeaalllllly hoping it at least shows somethings happening!
> 
> Hope your tww is a happy one! I know what you mean about being so happy just to ovulate :haha:
> 
> Looks like we are on the same day in our cycles, I also start my femara today and have my scan on the 14th. Good luck to you in your last femara cycle, I hope this is your month!!Click to expand...

ahhh thats fab! Good luck to you too! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LGRJWR

Mrs.Stinski said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> yeah, my scan is next tuesday (14th i think?). Reeeaalllllly hoping it at least shows somethings happening!
> 
> Hope your tww is a happy one! I know what you mean about being so happy just to ovulate :haha:
> 
> Looks like we are on the same day in our cycles, I also start my femara today and have my scan on the 14th. Good luck to you in your last femara cycle, I hope this is your month!!Click to expand...


I am pretty close to you both as well in our cycles. I started femara yesterday and will have my scan on Monday the 13th. Hope and pray it is all our month for our :bfp:'s!


----------



## nlk

pahahaha I was meant to start my femara yesterday and have my scan on monday, but because my bleeding was so light on the first day, and there was NO scan availability for the monday, my FS just told me to push it back a day. GL to us alllllllll!!!!!!


----------



## LolaM

nlk said:


> looking good, lola!! :thumbup: When are you planning on testing?

I test when im late, so in like 15 days, lol!


----------



## nc1998

Your chart does look great Lola! Fx'd!
Wow - so many ladies about to start their femara... I bet we'll have some bfp's this month in here! It's been too long!


----------



## LolaM

nc1998 said:


> Your chart does look great Lola! Fx'd!
> Wow - so many ladies about to start their femara... I bet we'll have some bfp's this month in here! It's been too long!

Im all done taking temps for this cycle now, so thats the last of it, im satisfied with this ovulation and the dr doesnt need to see my charts anymore


----------



## Finch86

Today is my first day on here im basically trying to find someone to relate to and talk about what im going thru i just feel like people who havent had trouble ttc dont understand. Heres some basic info:

Im 25 and my husband is 29
We've been ttc for just over 3 years
i've had 2 leeps for cin 2
Not sure why we cant conceive been thru all kinds of test
3rd round of femara this month were also doing trigger shot and iui


----------



## LolaM

Finch86 said:


> Today is my first day on here im basically trying to find someone to relate to and talk about what im going thru i just feel like people who havent had trouble ttc dont understand. Heres some basic info:
> 
> Im 25 and my husband is 29
> We've been ttc for just over 3 years
> i've had 2 leeps for cin 2
> Not sure why we cant conceive been thru all kinds of test
> 3rd round of femara this month were also doing trigger shot and iui

welcome, finchie! 

i've had 2 leeps for cin 2--what is this? Im not familiar with this term
I have been on medications since last december and whilst i should ahve been able to get preg, i havent so this last week, on Thur actually, i had my first IUI. Im not convinced its going to work but all i can do is try. I didnt get a trigger shot, i didnt need one, I O on my own, just not very strongly.


----------



## Finch86

They basically cut part of my cervix off because it had moderate precancer cells on it so there is scaring on my cervix my specialist says he isnt sure of it affects my fertility good luck to you i hope it worked i know how depressing it can be when af comes


----------



## LolaM

Finch86 said:


> They basically cut part of my cervix off because it had moderate precancer cells on it so there is scaring on my cervix my specialist says he isnt sure of it affects my fertility good luck to you i hope it worked i know how depressing it can be when af comes

they had to cut part of it off? oh im so sorry. My uterus is in 2 pieces, i was born that way and while the dr says it isnt the cause of my issues, i can see how it would be, if the boys are in one side and the egg is in the other...we arent meeting in the middle!


----------



## Finch86

LolaM said:


> Finch86 said:
> 
> 
> They basically cut part of my cervix off because it had moderate precancer cells on it so there is scaring on my cervix my specialist says he isnt sure of it affects my fertility good luck to you i hope it worked i know how depressing it can be when af comes
> 
> they had to cut part of it off? oh im so sorry. My uterus is in 2 pieces, i was born that way and while the dr says it isnt the cause of my issues, i can see how it would be, if the boys are in one side and the egg is in the other...we arent meeting in the middle!Click to expand...

Yeah i dont see how your dr could say that wouldnt cause a problem dont you just hate when they dont listen like you dont know your own body is there anything they could do for your uterus?


----------



## LolaM

Finch86 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finch86 said:
> 
> 
> They basically cut part of my cervix off because it had moderate precancer cells on it so there is scaring on my cervix my specialist says he isnt sure of it affects my fertility good luck to you i hope it worked i know how depressing it can be when af comes
> 
> they had to cut part of it off? oh im so sorry. My uterus is in 2 pieces, i was born that way and while the dr says it isnt the cause of my issues, i can see how it would be, if the boys are in one side and the egg is in the other...we arent meeting in the middle!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i dont see how your dr could say that wouldnt cause a problem dont you just hate when they dont listen like you dont know your own body is there anything they could do for your uterus?Click to expand...

its called a didelphic uterus, and that is how i got my dr, he HAS seen it before, 3 times if you can believe that, its so rare--3 pregnancies, all unassisted, all ending in perfectly healthy babies to 37 weeks. When he did my IUI, he added some :spermy:to each side. Ive had an MRI, several ultra sounds, an HSG that was only 1/2 helpful as the moron that was doing the procedure didnt k now what he was doing, so he only saw the left side, which was free and clear. I started with LPD, a didelphic uterus, low progesterone...hubs has some enormous amount of :spermy: all healthy and happy fellas...i have been teasing him about strapping a GPS on the egg with a pink ribbon...he says a blue ribbon...:haha:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hey ladies and welcome Finch! 

Lola- your chart looks great! Praying you get your bfp!

I myself am now on 14dpiui and have not tested since 12dpiui. I can't get myself to test again! I'm so sick of breaking down in tears with disappointment that I just figure I'll wait it out a bit longer...I have one single test...and it's one that came with the new opk's I bought tonight...I also stocked up on pads and tampons for this next cycle ...how optimistic huh...

Only "symptoms" I have now are just very slight cramps, SUPER emotional, heavy boobs, super dry throat and skin breakouts....FF says AF isn't due until August 13th...huh?!? LoL. Suppose it's because I haven't temped this cycle and they are going by what my average cycle is...guess I'll see soon enough....
I've been so emotionally drained lately....is all this even going to be worth it?


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> Hey ladies and welcome Finch!
> 
> Lola- your chart looks great! Praying you get your bfp!
> 
> I myself am now on 14dpiui and have not tested since 12dpiui. I can't get myself to test again! I'm so sick of breaking down in tears with disappointment that I just figure I'll wait it out a bit longer...I have one single test...and it's one that came with the new opk's I bought tonight...I also stocked up on pads and tampons for this next cycle ...how optimistic huh...
> 
> Only "symptoms" I have now are just very slight cramps, SUPER emotional, heavy boobs, super dry throat and skin breakouts....FF says AF isn't due until August 13th...huh?!? LoL. Suppose it's because I haven't temped this cycle and they are going by what my average cycle is...guess I'll see soon enough....
> I've been so emotionally drained lately....is all this even going to be worth it?


I have been very emotional lately. and its silly things, i am totalyl paranoid that my highlights are going to fade, i got it done just a few weeks ago. And i miss my husband terribly. Im going back to work and i just want to be with him, i hate when he goes to work because i like waking up next to him, i LIKE him in the bed next to me...:cry: :shrug:


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Ahhhhh! 23mm follicle on cd 15! Thank you Femara, fxed!


----------



## nc1998

Sounds good, HopinandPrayin! Fx'd you will O soon and this is you month!


----------



## nc1998

Finch86 said:


> Today is my first day on here im basically trying to find someone to relate to and talk about what im going thru i just feel like people who havent had trouble ttc dont understand. Heres some basic info:
> 
> Im 25 and my husband is 29
> We've been ttc for just over 3 years
> i've had 2 leeps for cin 2
> Not sure why we cant conceive been thru all kinds of test
> 3rd round of femara this month were also doing trigger shot and iui

Welcome Finch! Hope the iui will do the trick for you! Have you done one before?


----------



## Finch86

nc1998 said:


> Finch86 said:
> 
> 
> Today is my first day on here im basically trying to find someone to relate to and talk about what im going thru i just feel like people who havent had trouble ttc dont understand. Heres some basic info:
> 
> Im 25 and my husband is 29
> We've been ttc for just over 3 years
> i've had 2 leeps for cin 2
> Not sure why we cant conceive been thru all kinds of test
> 3rd round of femara this month were also doing trigger shot and iui
> 
> Welcome Finch! Hope the iui will do the trick for you! Have you done one before?Click to expand...

No i havent im nervous i hope it works i just get nervous to get my hopes up because of the constant disappointment but i really really hope this works if it does i will probably cry because of the excitement lol


----------



## kristen16

12dpo and i refuse to test! I am so afraid of disappointment ugh! Boobs are sore around my armpits, which is odd for me on a Femara cycle. DH just left today for business for 2 weeks! 
fx for everyone! :)


----------



## Oceangirl182

So I've been lurking for almost a month now. I have a 5 yr old son. We have been trying to conceive on and off since he was 1, finally have been trying strong for 2yrs. NOTHING. so disappointing lots of heartache. Lots of guilt. Anyways... Just did 5 months clomid prog. Levels all .03 but one at 2.7

My dr thinks I am on my 6th month of chlomid truth is I found a dr I had to pay out of pocket for who prescribed me femara. Started on July 19th!Trigger July 26/CD11. Today I am day 23. Got my progestone level results back from yesterday's blood draw. My progesterone level was 10! new high for me. I also threw up yesterday! I went for a run which I have been doing for 3 months so I should be used to it....so I doubt the throwing up was from the run! I dunno this month feels different than all the rest! My dr is way old school so I worry about his techniques cause I feel like I should be taking a progesterone supplement! Anyways wanted to finally come out of my dark corner! Hope this month IS DIFFeRENT! I am scared to test for fear of seeing a neg! Kind of want to everyday!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Oceangirl182 said:


> So I've been lurking for almost a month now. I have a 5 yr old son. We have been trying to conceive on and off since he was 1, finally have been trying strong for 2yrs. NOTHING. so disappointing lots of heartache. Lots of guilt. Anyways... Just did 5 months clomid prog. Levels all .03 but one at 2.7
> 
> My dr thinks I am on my 6th month of chlomid truth is I found a dr I had to pay out of pocket for who prescribed me femara. Started on July 19th!Trigger July 26/CD11. Today I am day 23. Got my progestone level results back from yesterday's blood draw. My progesterone level was 10! new high for me. I also threw up yesterday! I went for a run which I have been doing for 3 months so I should be used to it....so I doubt the throwing up was from the run! I dunno this month feels different than all the rest! My dr is way old school so I worry about his techniques cause I feel like I should be taking a progesterone supplement! Anyways wanted to finally come out of my dark corner! Hope this month IS DIFFeRENT! I am scared to test for fear of seeing a neg! Kind of want to everyday!

Welcome! Glad you came out of hiding :haha: 

This month sounds promising for you, how much longer are you going to wait to test?


----------



## nc1998

Welcome Oceangirl! Throwing up sounds like a good sign - hope this is your month! Are you going to fess up about the femara to your doctor if you get your bfp? ;)

Kristen - when are you going to test?

I'm at 4dpo - had another temp spike today. As promised I am doing the happy dance all 2ww in celebration of O'ing! Dh must think I'm nuts - lol. I was trying to decide what cake to make for my birthday (I like to do fancy ones with themes) and he even jokingly suggested I make an ovulation cake with a hardboiled egg in the middle -lol.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Good evening ladies. Sooooo...

I'm CD32 / 16dpiui....clear blue digital gave me a NOT PREGNANT. Ugh. So then where is AF!?! Maybe any day now. I think I'm out this month, right?!? So bummed. I know I'm not technically out until AF shows, but I read somewhere that if you don't get a BFP by 16dpo that chances are slim for that BFP....

Any thoughts? I'm still having heavy tender boobs, skin break outs, and super emotional...and today I've been bloated and no appetite. Ugh. This cycle just seems to be dragging on and on!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

nc1998 said:


> Welcome Oceangirl! Throwing up sounds like a good sign - hope this is your month! Are you going to fess up about the femara to your doctor if you get your bfp? ;)
> 
> Kristen - when are you going to test?
> 
> I'm at 4dpo - had another temp spike today. As promised I am doing the happy dance all 2ww in celebration of O'ing! Dh must think I'm nuts - lol. I was trying to decide what cake to make for my birthday (I like to do fancy ones with themes) and he even jokingly suggested I make an ovulation cake with a hardboiled egg in the middle -lol.

I really lol-ed at the hard boiled egg :haha: hahahaha!!!!!

I did a victory lap around my bedroom when AF arrived all on her own this month. Thats actually a big thing for me so I was super excited, so I understand where you are coming from with that lol


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

IwantMyTurn said:


> Good evening ladies. Sooooo...
> 
> I'm CD32 / 16dpiui....clear blue digital gave me a NOT PREGNANT. Ugh. So then where is AF!?! Maybe any day now. I think I'm out this month, right?!? So bummed. I know I'm not technically out until AF shows, but I read somewhere that if you don't get a BFP by 16dpo that chances are slim for that BFP....
> 
> Any thoughts? I'm still having heavy tender boobs, skin break outs, and super emotional...and today I've been bloated and no appetite. Ugh. This cycle just seems to be dragging on and on!

Im REALLY interested to see a stick test from you. Maybe implantation was a little later...? You're right though...not out until AF shows her face!!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Mrs.Stinski said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> Good evening ladies. Sooooo...
> 
> I'm CD32 / 16dpiui....clear blue digital gave me a NOT PREGNANT. Ugh. So then where is AF!?! Maybe any day now. I think I'm out this month, right?!? So bummed. I know I'm not technically out until AF shows, but I read somewhere that if you don't get a BFP by 16dpo that chances are slim for that BFP....
> 
> Any thoughts? I'm still having heavy tender boobs, skin break outs, and super emotional...and today I've been bloated and no appetite. Ugh. This cycle just seems to be dragging on and on!
> 
> Im REALLY interested to see a stick test from you. Maybe implantation was a little later...? You're right though...not out until AF shows her face!!Click to expand...

Yeah....I think I'll go buy some first response tomorrow....and I'll keep my prayers going like I always do! I will let ya know! When I originally went to the store, my plan was first response, but I thought "I might as well just get my opk's and use the preggo test that comes with it". LoL. Bad, I know...I'm just sick of the negatives all the damn time!


----------



## LolaM

ok...im startin to get nervous...im still having CF on and off and of various...textures??? I FEEL ok...im not letting myself get too stressed and i went to my yoga class but it turned out to be pilates tonight and next class and it was too much for my back and im feeling super protective of my abdomin area and i dont want it pulled or stretched too much, so i left! Now im taking it easy on the couch and munching on jolly ranchers!


----------



## nlk

IwantMyTurn said:


> Good evening ladies. Sooooo...
> 
> I'm CD32 / 16dpiui....clear blue digital gave me a NOT PREGNANT. Ugh. So then where is AF!?! Maybe any day now. I think I'm out this month, right?!? So bummed. I know I'm not technically out until AF shows, but I read somewhere that if you don't get a BFP by 16dpo that chances are slim for that BFP....
> 
> Any thoughts? I'm still having heavy tender boobs, skin break outs, and super emotional...and today I've been bloated and no appetite. Ugh. This cycle just seems to be dragging on and on!

the digital tests take much more hcg to react....so you're less likely to get a positive on one of them so early. I know a few people who haven't gotten a positive on a digi for some time! Have you tried a FRER or something like that? I think at 16dpo, that would give you a more accurate reading :thumbup:


----------



## Oceangirl182

Nc1998 yes I will probably tell my dr.... Just so he knows it's a option :) or at least look into it!

Mrs.Stinksi my doc said to wait till tues! I just can't wait that long. My husband thinks I should wait. My Sis in law says to go to dollar tree and buy 7 and keep taking them till I know for sure. People say they've gotten positive results 5 days before period was supposed to come.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Oceangirl182 said:


> Nc1998 yes I will probably tell my dr.... Just so he knows it's a option :) or at least look into it!
> 
> Mrs.Stinksi my doc said to wait till tues! I just can't wait that long. My husband thinks I should wait. My Sis in law says to go to dollar tree and buy 7 and keep taking them till I know for sure. People say they've gotten positive results 5 days before period was supposed to come.

I got both of my positives around 12dpo. It usually takes about 10 days for the trigger to get out of my system and I got negatives on tests about 9dpo/10dpo each month so I knew the positive was real. I would test for the next few days and if there is a line you can just watch to see if it gets lighter (then you know its still the trigger) or if it gets darker (real positive!!). But thats just my opinion :thumbup:


----------



## LolaM

my tummy did not like my lunch today. 20 min after i ate it, my lower stomach tighned up and ive been having crampies on and off since then! Other wise i have nothing new to report


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey ladies....trying to hard to catch up! Welcome to the newbies....ocean and finch! 

I will be having my first IUI on my October-November cycle....My dr gave the option to add in 3-6 days of injectibles with the femara to see if we can get some more eggies produced. I am thinking about it. I pay for this on my own so I am waiting to see how expensive it will be to add it in. anyone every do this combo? Any thoughts on it?

Mrs stinksi - isnt your cruise around october....I know you will be starting to ttc again around then so maybe you and I will get our bfps and be bump buddies!

Lola - I hope thats a good sign!!!!

nc - congrats on being the tww

Iwantmyturn - fxed for you....I understand the dread when I am on progesterone and I HAVE TO TEST, it upsets me so much! I really hope this is it for you and no more testing!

hi to everyone else!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Good morning ladies. 
Sooo...the damn witch showed up yesterday out of nowhere, so today im CD2. I cried and cried. I was really putting faith in this last iui cycle...especially after how painful it was and dealing with the burst cyst and all, I didn't wanna have to go through that again...

I called my RE to let them know it's a new cycle and just waiting on a call back to see wht the exact plan is...I'll be doing another iui, but wondering if we will do things a bit different this time?? Should I ask for injectibles for producing more follies? I doubt I'd need a trigger shot, or do they do those just to time better?? 
I have yet to have a monitored cycle to know what exactly I'm producing follicle wise...but did find out when I had an ultrasound from the cyst that I ovulated from my left side and that it looked like I had a total of 3 follicles...soo...
I also was told that if I had to do another iui, that they may consider dilating my cervix. Anyone have any experience with this? This makes me nervous...they pretty much had to do it with my last iui and it was excruciating! 

I guess I'll just wait for the call and see what's next. Blah! Onto cycle #10 assisted :(


Lola-I hope you're feeling better and get that BFP! 
And thanks to everyone else for the support and advice! It's much appreciated!


----------



## MKHewson

IwantMyTurn said:


> Good morning ladies.
> Sooo...the damn witch showed up yesterday out of nowhere, so today im CD2. I cried and cried. I was really putting faith in this last iui cycle...especially after how painful it was and dealing with the burst cyst and all, I didn't wanna have to go through that again...
> 
> I called my RE to let them know it's a new cycle and just waiting on a call back to see wht the exact plan is...I'll be doing another iui, but wondering if we will do things a bit different this time?? Should I ask for injectibles for producing more follies? I doubt I'd need a trigger shot, or do they do those just to time better??
> I have yet to have a monitored cycle to know what exactly I'm producing follicle wise...but did find out when I had an ultrasound from the cyst that I ovulated from my left side and that it looked like I had a total of 3 follicles...soo...
> I also was told that if I had to do another iui, that they may consider dilating my cervix. Anyone have any experience with this? This makes me nervous...they pretty much had to do it with my last iui and it was excruciating!
> 
> I guess I'll just wait for the call and see what's next. Blah! Onto cycle #10 assisted :(
> 
> 
> Lola-I hope you're feeling better and get that BFP!
> And thanks to everyone else for the support and advice! It's much appreciated!

I am sorry that this happened, I praying this was your cycle. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry about the bfn, Iwantmyturn, can I ask why they are not monitoring you? Maybe ask them to monitor you and see if the timing of the IUI is off a bit. Lastly, how many IUIs have you done??? I would ask for the injectibles and definitely more monitoring!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

ttcbaby117 said:


> sorry about the bfn, Iwantmyturn, can I ask why they are not monitoring you? Maybe ask them to monitor you and see if the timing of the IUI is off a bit. Lastly, how many IUIs have you done??? I would ask for the injectibles and definitely more monitoring!

Thanks ttc. I think they aren't monitoring me because I have responded so well on all 5 rounds of my letrozole as far as my progesterone levels show....but I guess I'm not sure...my p4 leves have been 25 and above each cycle, so I'm definitely ovulating...

I talked to a nurse from my RE's office just a bit ago and I start letrozole 5mg tomorrow for 5 days, go in on the 15th to have my cervix dilated, and then call when I get a positive opk and go in the next day for iui. My RE said the day I come in for dilation, that he himself will try and get a catheter to pass through my cervix first, and if he's able to, he won't dilate, and will just do the iui himself. Praying he can get it!!! Every time he's done a pap on me, it's been uncomfortable, but not unbearable like this first iui was...

I will plan on asking him at my appointment about injectibles/monitoring. 

Any other thoughts??


----------



## IwantMyTurn

ttcbaby117 said:


> sorry about the bfn, Iwantmyturn, can I ask why they are not monitoring you? Maybe ask them to monitor you and see if the timing of the IUI is off a bit. Lastly, how many IUIs have you done??? I would ask for the injectibles and definitely more monitoring!

Oh! Forgot to mention, July 22nd was my first IUI. I've got two more shots at it before we evaluate again and possibly do a septum resection and/or move onto IVF.


----------



## ttcbaby117

IwantMyTurn said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> sorry about the bfn, Iwantmyturn, can I ask why they are not monitoring you? Maybe ask them to monitor you and see if the timing of the IUI is off a bit. Lastly, how many IUIs have you done??? I would ask for the injectibles and definitely more monitoring!
> 
> Oh! Forgot to mention, July 22nd was my first IUI. I've got two more shots at it before we evaluate again and possibly do a septum resection and/or move onto IVF.Click to expand...


Could you ask him to do some ultrasounds around the time of ovulation to see how your eggs are doing OR maybe ask for an HCG trigger that might help with the ovulation or the release of the egg.


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> Hey ladies....trying to hard to catch up! Welcome to the newbies....ocean and finch!
> 
> I will be having my first IUI on my October-November cycle....My dr gave the option to add in 3-6 days of injectibles with the femara to see if we can get some more eggies produced. I am thinking about it. I pay for this on my own so I am waiting to see how expensive it will be to add it in. anyone every do this combo? Any thoughts on it?
> 
> Mrs stinksi - isnt your cruise around october....I know you will be starting to ttc again around then so maybe you and I will get our bfps and be bump buddies!
> 
> Lola - I hope thats a good sign!!!!
> 
> nc - congrats on being the tww
> 
> Iwantmyturn - fxed for you....I understand the dread when I am on progesterone and I HAVE TO TEST, it upsets me so much! I really hope this is it for you and no more testing!
> 
> hi to everyone else!

I think its a coincidence, but/and it happened again today--not 20 min after i ate lunch, i was in the bathroom! I think my tummy is unhappy with my school lunch choices! :shrug:


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> sorry about the bfn, Iwantmyturn, can I ask why they are not monitoring you? Maybe ask them to monitor you and see if the timing of the IUI is off a bit. Lastly, how many IUIs have you done??? I would ask for the injectibles and definitely more monitoring!
> 
> Thanks ttc. I think they aren't monitoring me because I have responded so well on all 5 rounds of my letrozole as far as my progesterone levels show....but I guess I'm not sure...my p4 leves have been 25 and above each cycle, so I'm definitely ovulating...Click to expand...

Thats why Im not being monitored. I use OPKS and temps and each month shows a clear, strong O. And my dr is sensative about my having to pay out of pocket, so he doesnt order anything that isnt absolutly necessary--including injections, which i would pay for no matter the cost.


----------



## nc1998

Sorry I wantmyturn! I was hoping it was going to be your cycle. Good luck with the next one!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

ttcbaby117 said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> sorry about the bfn, Iwantmyturn, can I ask why they are not monitoring you? Maybe ask them to monitor you and see if the timing of the IUI is off a bit. Lastly, how many IUIs have you done??? I would ask for the injectibles and definitely more monitoring!
> 
> Oh! Forgot to mention, July 22nd was my first IUI. I've got two more shots at it before we evaluate again and possibly do a septum resection and/or move onto IVF.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could you ask him to do some ultrasounds around the time of ovulation to see how your eggs are doing OR maybe ask for an HCG trigger that might help with the ovulation or the release of the egg.Click to expand...

Yeah...I'll definitely bring up those ideas to him. I'll know what he thinks next week at my appointment. 

Lola- Im pretty sure my RE is being careful with $ too, as he knows that with my insurance, I have a lifetime maximum amount on my insurance. 
Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## ttcbaby117

IwantMyTurn said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> sorry about the bfn, Iwantmyturn, can I ask why they are not monitoring you? Maybe ask them to monitor you and see if the timing of the IUI is off a bit. Lastly, how many IUIs have you done??? I would ask for the injectibles and definitely more monitoring!
> 
> Oh! Forgot to mention, July 22nd was my first IUI. I've got two more shots at it before we evaluate again and possibly do a septum resection and/or move onto IVF.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Could you ask him to do some ultrasounds around the time of ovulation to see how your eggs are doing OR maybe ask for an HCG trigger that might help with the ovulation or the release of the egg.Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...I'll definitely bring up those ideas to him. I'll know what he thinks next week at my appointment.
> 
> Lola- Im pretty sure my RE is being careful with $ too, as he knows that with my insurance, I have a lifetime maximum amount on my insurance.
> Hope you feel better soon!Click to expand...

Good luck with your appt. Please let us know what he says.


----------



## Chook

Sorry I want my turn. I had my fingers crossed for you. I wish my doctor was concerned about money!!! We got charged $720 for our cancelled iui!!! It just added insult to injurie. I only had three blood tests but that's how much a cancelled cycle is grrr. I'm going to ask to be monitored from day 7 of my cycle next time do we don't miss ovulation. Can't believe I ovulated day 9. It just doesn't make sense. I always ovulate day 15-16! Oh well nothing we can do now.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Chook said:


> Sorry I want my turn. I had my fingers crossed for you. I wish my doctor was concerned about money!!! We got charged $720 for our cancelled iui!!! It just added insult to injurie. I only had three blood tests but that's how much a cancelled cycle is grrr. I'm going to ask to be monitored from day 7 of my cycle next time do we don't miss ovulation. Can't believe I ovulated day 9. It just doesn't make sense. I always ovulate day 15-16! Oh well nothing we can do now.

Thanks Chook! And WOW! That's too bad! Sorry you've had to deal with all that. It's all part of this ttc thing though, I suppose. I'll keep my fingers crossed for ya! :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hello Ladies! I've been reading this thread for the past few days and finally decided to stop stalking and join the conversation. ;) It's so nice to know that other women are dealing with the same ridiculousness and can be supportive of one another. I don't really have anyone to talk to about this. Every time I turn around another friend is "accidentally" pregnant. Yesterday, 3 people announced their pregnancies on Facebook. Ugh...

Here's my story: 
DH and I have been ttc for 17 months now. We tried on our own for a few months, tried clomid for a few months (w/o iui), tried clomid with iui 3 times and now I am 7 dpiui with 5mg of Femara. This is our first month of trying after having laparoscopy for endo, the tubal flush thing (I never caught the name of this procedure) and a D&C for testing purposes. We just did it all at once since I was under anesthesia anyway. I've heard the first 3-4 months after surgery have a higher rate of success, so fingers crossed! 

Oh, somehow Femara didn't really increase the egg size this month. I ovulated on CD 10 and the egg was 16mm. :( If it didn't work this month, I'm really hoping it makes a bigger egg next month. We're just trying to stay relaxed, which as you all know, it's easier said than done.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LotusBlossom said:


> Hello Ladies! I've been reading this thread for the past few days and finally decided to stop stalking and join the conversation. ;) It's so nice to know that other women are dealing with the same ridiculousness and can be supportive of one another. I don't really have anyone to talk to about this. Every time I turn around another friend is "accidentally" pregnant. Yesterday, 3 people announced their pregnancies on Facebook. Ugh...
> 
> Here's my story:
> DH and I have been ttc for 17 months now. We tried on our own for a few months, tried clomid for a few months (w/o iui), tried clomid with iui 3 times and now I am 7 dpiui with 5mg of Femara. This is our first month of trying after having laparoscopy for endo, the tubal flush thing (I never caught the name of this procedure) and a D&C for testing purposes. We just did it all at once since I was under anesthesia anyway. I've heard the first 3-4 months after surgery have a higher rate of success, so fingers crossed!
> 
> Oh, somehow Femara didn't really increase the egg size this month. I ovulated on CD 10 and the egg was 16mm. :( If it didn't work this month, I'm really hoping it makes a bigger egg next month. We're just trying to stay relaxed, which as you all know, it's easier said than done.

Welcome Lotus! Glad you decided to join in on the support! It has sure helped me over this whole process, as like you, I have nobody around me that truly understands what I go through...everyone on here is wonderful. 

I wish you the best if luck on your ttc journey! And baby dust to you!!


----------



## nc1998

Welcome Lotus Blossum! Hope this is your month, sounds like you have been through a lot already. I'm about 7dpo too, and feeling really impatient. :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thanks so much for the welcome. Yay, nc1998! We'll be counting down the days together. :) I'm really hoping for an early positive (or any positive, really) because my DH's birthday is next week. What a great gift that would be! So far I know it's too early to test, but I doubt I'll make it to day 14.

I forgot to mention, my Dr found that my right tube is completely blocked due to endo, so we're depending on the left side. I'm so glad there is still a chance!


----------



## Chook

Af just decided to show up 5 days early ( day 24 ) which is really making me wonder what my crazy body is doing!!! I ovulated day 9 instead of day 15-16 and now this! I wonder if the steroids are throwing everything out of whack. My temperature is still really high. It's so confusing.


----------



## ttcbaby117

welcome lotus!!!

Chook could it be implantation spotting?


----------



## nc1998

Chook - what dose of steroids are you taking? I took 20mg/day prednisone for several years for an auto-immune disease and it did mess with my cycle. You have to take it to help your immune system not over-react to the baby, right? Seems like the steroids could def. be the cause of a wacky cycle though. When I was on 20mg I never had a cycle at all and my doctor thought the steroids were largely to blame, although looking back I didn't have one after I tapered down either, so maybe it wasn't all steroids. Hope you can chat with your doctor about that weird cycle! Good luck with the next one, sorry you are having to deal with all of this!


----------



## LolaM

Woke up with crampies this morning. AF is due in 10 days or so. I am 10 DPO and 9 dpiui. I guess AF is due in abt a week then. I'm not even keeping track lol work is keeping my mind off the 2ww. Hubs and I went.past baby aisle. He rubbed my belly and asked if I felt the need to buy anything. He is going to be heart broken and I am going to feel like the biggest asshole if it didn't work


----------



## Chook

No it's not implantation spotting just a really heavy period. When it started I thought it may have been!!! I'm on 15mg prednisolone a day to lower my immune system as I has antinuclear antibodies. I've had 4 misscarriges and because we were meant to do iui this cycle I was put on the prednisolone. Thank you for your support ladies! I'm sure it's the steroids and will be able to talk to a nurse tomorrow as its Sunday here. My temperature was sky rocketing this morning so I think I might have picked up a bug. 
I have everything crossed for you Lola xox


----------



## nlk

I have everything crossed for you, lola! I so hope that this is your month!

AFM, I have my tracking scan booked for tuesday morning. I had readlly sharp pains all day yesterday, and am really hoping that it means I might actually ovulate! It would be so nice to actually be able to take the trigger shot which has been sitting in my fridge for the last three months :dohh: this is my last chance before needing a hsg and testing for endometriosis, and then I'm going to be starting IUI. So nervous!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Good evening ladies. CD5 here. 3rd night of letrozole. I think I can kind of start to feel it working on my body...

Getting nervous for Wednesday...I go to see my RE at 930am for the cervical dilation (unless he is able to get the iui catheter in himself first...either way, OUCH)

I don't know about any of you, but the longer my ttc journey is getting, the harder it is on me emotionally! It's like I'm the only one my age without either a baby in the oven or a couple children already. It's really turning me into a pessimist! And I hate it. My hope and faith feel like they are running very thin...

But I'll quit being a baby about it. But this is the only place I feel I can vent sometimes! Nobody else gets it!!!! 

Hope everyone has a good week. <3


----------



## LotusBlossom

I completely understand how you are feeling, Iwantmyturn! I feel like every time I turn around someone else is announcing their unplanned or easily attained pregnancy. I'm having a hard time being supportive and happy for them. I'm able to be nice about it, but had to avoid a friend's recent baby shower. It was just too difficult. She met a guy, married him and had a baby in the time that we've been ttc. It's wonderful for her. She is so happy, but it's hard to be around at times. 

I know when it finally does happen it will be crazy and amazing, but this ttc journey is rough. I can't really even talk to my friends about it because they get preggo by simply looking at their husbands. How could they understand? 

The great thing is, once we do get our babies, we will be just a little more appreciative of all the madness it will bring. :coffee:

:hug:

Lola- Fingers crossed for you! You are two days ahead of me. Bring the BFP and hopefully I'll be right behind you.


----------



## Beautifullei2

do any of you ladies know if Femara gives you false pregnancy symptoms like clomid did??? I took clomid twice & both times thought for sure I would get a bfp... Both times it was negative.. This is my first month on Femara & I have been having dull cramps off & on since O.


----------



## sugarpuff

Hi, just popping in to ask a quick question... Has anyone had unusual spotting on femara? I'm on cd12, no ov yet, I had AF cd1-5 and have been red spotting ever since which I never usually have:shrug:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Beautifullei2 said:


> do any of you ladies know if Femara gives you false pregnancy symptoms like clomid did??? I took clomid twice & both times thought for sure I would get a bfp... Both times it was negative.. This is my first month on Femara & I have been having dull cramps off & on since O.

Hi Beautifulle...

I've been on Femera for 6 cycles now (never been on clomid) but I always have dull cramping on and off starting the 3rd or 4th day of taking it, all the way past O. Also, my boobs are always super heavy and tender. 

Good luck and baby dust to you!!!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

sugarpuff said:


> Hi, just popping in to ask a quick question... Has anyone had unusual spotting on femara? I'm on cd12, no ov yet, I had AF cd1-5 and have been red spotting ever since which I never usually have:shrug:

Hi sugarpuff ...

I myself have always had odd periods due to my PCOS, but since I've been on letrozole (Femera) I will bleed medium/heavy the first 2-3 days of my cycle, then it completely stops...then starts back up light flow around a day later, and lasts another day or so...super weird. Ive never asked my RE about it, but I will be on Wednesday. 

Good luck and baby dust to you!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

IwantMyTurn said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> do any of you ladies know if Femara gives you false pregnancy symptoms like clomid did??? I took clomid twice & both times thought for sure I would get a bfp... Both times it was negative.. This is my first month on Femara & I have been having dull cramps off & on since O.
> 
> Hi Beautifulle...
> 
> I've been on Femera for 6 cycles now (never been on clomid) but I always have dull cramping on and off starting the 3rd or 4th day of taking it, all the way past O. Also, my boobs are always super heavy and tender.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you!!!Click to expand...


Thanks, My guess is its probably from the femara. Clomid is evil & Im so glad me FS switched me to Femara :) 

I think they started the week I was suppose to O & got stronger the closer I got to O.. Now they are starting to subside. Did yours eventually stop or did the aches last up until AF showed?


----------



## MKHewson

When I took fermara, I had a stronger hormonal response to pre-period symptoms, also when i had my period it was super heavy. That was actually my first pregnancy symptom was my lack of PMS LOL.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hey ladies, hope everyone had a good weekend. I have been ill with a stomach bug so I havent been on in a few days. I go in tomorrow for my follie scan, I know a few others have their scan this week also. Good luck to all!!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Beautifullei2 said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> do any of you ladies know if Femara gives you false pregnancy symptoms like clomid did??? I took clomid twice & both times thought for sure I would get a bfp... Both times it was negative.. This is my first month on Femara & I have been having dull cramps off & on since O.
> 
> Hi Beautifulle...
> 
> I've been on Femera for 6 cycles now (never been on clomid) but I always have dull cramping on and off starting the 3rd or 4th day of taking it, all the way past O. Also, my boobs are always super heavy and tender.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to you!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks, My guess is its probably from the femara. Clomid is evil & Im so glad me FS switched me to Femara :)
> 
> I think they started the week I was suppose to O & got stronger the closer I got to O.. Now they are starting to subside. Did yours eventually stop or did the aches last up until AF showed?Click to expand...

I have dull cramps on and off up until AF, then decent cramping first couple few days of AF...but I've always had bad AF cramps...


----------



## IwantMyTurn

MKHewson said:


> When I took fermara, I had a stronger hormonal response to pre-period symptoms, also when i had my period it was super heavy. That was actually my first pregnancy symptom was my lack of PMS LOL.

MK - I hope I get that symptom! I HATE Pms'ing! LoL.


----------



## MKHewson

I had written a whiny message about having a melt down, and then I thought about all of you girls here still struggling with fertility issues and I felt like a asshat. So I deleted it...


----------



## MKHewson

IwantMyTurn said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> When I took fermara, I had a stronger hormonal response to pre-period symptoms, also when i had my period it was super heavy. That was actually my first pregnancy symptom was my lack of PMS LOL.
> 
> MK - I hope I get that symptom! I HATE Pms'ing! LoL.Click to expand...

Yeh is was surreal, I said to my DH, hmmmm I havent been grumpy have I LOL


----------



## LotusBlossom

Well, I tested this morning. I couldn't wait anymore even though I'm only 10 dpiui. :bfn:

We sort of had the odds stacked against us this month, though, so it's not a big surprise. :( The follie was only 16mm, we had to do the iui on the day of the scan and + opk rather than the next day because it was a Friday. PLUS, my DH was away for work (military) so we had to freeze, but we weren't aware that we could store more than one sample for this one iui. Then, the count was low (5 million). My Dr seemed to think there wasn't a good chance of it working this month. 

I'm still holding out hope that I could get a BFP in a few days...


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> I had written a whiny message about having a melt down, and then I thought about all of you girls here still struggling with fertility issues and I felt like a asshat. So I deleted it...

Whine away, whiney whinerson! Im still sittin here waiting like a fool. Im a little on the grumpy side but only if things dont go my way! :haha:I have nothing to report except an prolonged case of the dropsies--managed to punch my refrigerator this weekend, i misjudged the location of the OJ by about a foot! :haha: I have a mysterious meeting with my princ tomorrow morning--i hate those, it usualy means im being called in for something totaly batshit crazy! :growlmad:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Lola will you be testing soon?


----------



## LolaM

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Lola will you be testing soon?

Sunday or Monday maybe...I think AF is due Friday or Saturday so ill test when im late but i dont think ill get that far:shrug:


----------



## nlk

good luck for testing, lola!

AFM - I had my tracking scan this morning. My right showed a huuuuuuuge follie, and my left showed....two (ever so slightly) smaller ones. So once again, I seem to have managed to produce three :dohh: On the plus side though, because of the difference in size, my fs agreed to give me the trigger anyways! So I officially have a chance this month! 

How is everyone else doing?! I'm sure there were a few of us having tracking scans this morning...how did you all get on?!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

My tracking scan didnt go as I wanted it to, but still not bad. I have multiple follies on my right and one on my left but my RE says that they are juuuuuuust not there yet. He said he could go ahead and give me the trigger today, but he wants to be sure that they are mature and ready and all that...so I go back on Saturday for another scan and (hopefully) my trigger. Saturday will be super busy for me, Im throwing my SIL her baby shower that day so it will be an eventful day :)


----------



## nlk

Mrs stinski, I have everything crossed for saturday! It's nice that your fs is happy to give you a scan on a saturday. I know mine wouldn't :growlmad: Hope your SIL's baby shower goes well! How far along is she?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

nlk said:


> Mrs stinski, I have everything crossed for saturday! It's nice that your fs is happy to give you a scan on a saturday. I know mine wouldn't :growlmad: Hope your SIL's baby shower goes well! How far along is she?

Thanks! I hope Saturday goes well because I pay out of pocket and todays visit was $175 and for the scan and trigger shot it will be $210 on Saturday...thats too much money for one week :haha: but its worth it in the end. My SIL is 35 weeks, due Sept 17th. She wanted a hunting theme (they are a bit redneck lol) so I have made all of the decorations by hand so Im actually pretty excited about it.


----------



## nlk

I can't believe it's so much! I forget when I speak to you all that we are all in different countries with different healthcare systems...but definitely all worth it in the end! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

nlk said:


> I can't believe it's so much! I forget when I speak to you all that we are all in different countries with different healthcare systems...but definitely all worth it in the end! :thumbup:

Yea, my insurance will cover my femara and metformin, but thats all they cover. The first month I was on femara I was on the lowest dose so I went to my first scan and wasnt ready so my RE gave me 5 more days of femara then went back again and they still werent ready so I went back a third time and FINALLY I got my trigger. Now THAT was an expensive month lol. Hopefully this one wont be that bad, really hoping Saturday will be the day and I can get my trigger. Oh my goodness, I just remembered I also have a friends bday party saturday night...where am I going to fit in BDing!!!! This should be interesting! :blush:


----------



## nlk

Mrs.Stinski said:


> nlk said:
> 
> 
> I can't believe it's so much! I forget when I speak to you all that we are all in different countries with different healthcare systems...but definitely all worth it in the end! :thumbup:
> 
> Yea, my insurance will cover my femara and metformin, but thats all they cover. The first month I was on femara I was on the lowest dose so I went to my first scan and wasnt ready so my RE gave me 5 more days of femara then went back again and they still werent ready so I went back a third time and FINALLY I got my trigger. Now THAT was an expensive month lol. Hopefully this one wont be that bad, really hoping Saturday will be the day and I can get my trigger. Oh my goodness, I just remembered I also have a friends bday party saturday night...where am I going to fit in BDing!!!! This should be interesting! :blush:Click to expand...

Oh wow, thats a strange way of doing it! So you ended up taking 15 days worth of femara in one cycle, then?! Gosh. When I didn't respond to femara, I had to take provera and then start a whole new cycle :wacko:

Maybe you should just go off and hide somewhere during the baby shower. You could tell them you're feeling inspired :rofl:


----------



## Beautifullei2

today im about 5-6 dpo & having slight cramps/ pulling & sharp aches coming and going. Its happened about 3 times today.. Anyone else notice this from femara. 
When taking clomid it made me feel like I was O'ing all the way until AF came =(


----------



## nlk

Beautifullei2 said:


> today im about 5-6 dpo & having slight cramps/ pulling & sharp aches coming and going. Its happened about 3 times today.. Anyone else notice this from femara.
> When taking clomid it made me feel like I was O'ing all the way until AF came =(

I get that, but usually leading up to O. Do you know that you have definitely ovulated? Because there was a big difference between O'ing on clomid and femara for me.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Nlk- I O on my own....My FS just put me on it to better our chances & mature my eggies :) 

DH has. LSC which the reason our FS say it may take time to get our bfp =\


----------



## Beautifullei2

I did have all the aches twinges though around O time.. they let up & just started back up


----------



## LolaM

:coffee::nope::shrug:


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

So I've been in a real funk after my 23mm follie at CD 15 I was all excited to ovulate earlier than on Clomid but I didn't OV until CD 19 :nope: 

I'm trying so hard to stay positive, my chart looks almost exactly the same as it did on Clomid so I'm not very optimistic. Being surrounded by preggos and infants in Ikea today really hit me hard :cry:

My family headed back to their homes today, quite a distance away after visiting for nearly a week so I'm just a total mess! :wacko:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sorry you are having a rough time right now, HopinAndPrayn. At least you got a nice big follie! 

My husband always reminds me that other peoples' pregnancies have nothing to do with us. We are doing everything we can do and it will happen when it's right. Of course, I still get sad or jealous, but it helps to remember that many people deal with infertility and some people have even worse problems. I'm grateful to be healthy, have a happy marriage and a supportive husband. 

I hope your week gets better! :hug:

What's going on, Lola? How are you feeling?

We celebrated my husband's birthday tonight after another BFN, but it was only 11dpiui. I tested "just in case"...


----------



## nlk

beautifullei2, is it possible that it's just pushing your ovulation back a bit? Hope you figure it all out soon!!

Lola, how are you? Have you tested yet?

hopinandprayin, it's so good that you got a big follie and actually O'ed! I know it's so hard to keep positive, but you're not out yet. :hugs:

lotusblossom, I have everything crossed that your bfp is right around the corner. I've been warned not to test until 15dpt so that I don't get a false reading....I'm considering testing everyday just to see when the trigger is gone :coffee:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Good Wednesday ladies! 

Lola- how are you feeling? 
Beautifulle- I have those type of cramps come and go though out my letrozole cycles...

So! I had my appt with my RE this morning for my mock IUI ....and my RE was able to get the catheter in, so NO dilation! Wooooohooooo! It was just like a very uncomfortable pap smear! Which is what an IUI should feel like for me! He told me that maybe the last (and first) IUI was so bad because the nurse didn't find the right speculum...and that maybe she pinched my cervix a bit or something. He used a certain size speculum that he said they only have one of in the office ...it's rarely used and the nurse that performed my IUI might not have even known About it...ummmm ok. LoL 

Either way, it went good! Thank the lord! So, now I Start my OPKs on CD11 ( I'm CD8 now). Call when I get a positive opk, then onto IUI #2 the next morning. 
We did discuss that if I didn't get preggo within this IUI or the next, that we would probably be looking at a septum resection...anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## LolaM

LotusBlossom said:


> Sorry you are having a rough time right now, HopinAndPrayn. At least you got a nice big follie!
> 
> My husband always reminds me that other peoples' pregnancies have nothing to do with us. We are doing everything we can do and it will happen when it's right. Of course, I still get sad or jealous, but it helps to remember that many people deal with infertility and some people have even worse problems. I'm grateful to be healthy, have a happy marriage and a supportive husband.
> 
> I hope your week gets better! :hug:
> 
> What's going on, Lola? How are you feeling?
> 
> We celebrated my husband's birthday tonight after another BFN, but it was only 11dpiui. I tested "just in case"...

I feel nothing. My temp took a dip but it really means nothing because i havent been temping since a few days after O so i have no idea what is WAS and its not below the cover line. Ive taken a few temps here and there but who knows. Yeah, i dont get mad at other people, i get mad at MYSELF for not getting preg. One of the girls i work with is having a baby girl named Emma and i try to make sure they have enough water and are staying cool. I know im doing what i can, im not sitting around WAITING for pregnancy to find me, so that helps but at times i also feel like this is just a waste of time and money because im never going to get pregnant so why bother. For my husband, thats why. If not for me, i have to carry on for him. :shrug: Im not going to test because i think AF will be here this week, before the weekend is out. If not on Monday ill run to the CVS and get and HPT but im looking ahead to my next IUI.


----------



## MKHewson

LolaM said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Sorry you are having a rough time right now, HopinAndPrayn. At least you got a nice big follie!
> 
> My husband always reminds me that other peoples' pregnancies have nothing to do with us. We are doing everything we can do and it will happen when it's right. Of course, I still get sad or jealous, but it helps to remember that many people deal with infertility and some people have even worse problems. I'm grateful to be healthy, have a happy marriage and a supportive husband.
> 
> I hope your week gets better! :hug:
> 
> What's going on, Lola? How are you feeling?
> 
> We celebrated my husband's birthday tonight after another BFN, but it was only 11dpiui. I tested "just in case"...
> 
> I feel nothing. My temp took a dip but it really means nothing because i havent been temping since a few days after O so i have no idea what is WAS and its not below the cover line. Ive taken a few temps here and there but who knows. Yeah, i dont get mad at other people, i get mad at MYSELF for not getting preg. One of the girls i work with is having a baby girl named Emma and i try to make sure they have enough water and are staying cool. I know im doing what i can, im not sitting around WAITING for pregnancy to find me, so that helps but at times i also feel like this is just a waste of time and money because im never going to get pregnant so why bother. For my husband, thats why. If not for me, i have to carry on for him. :shrug: Im not going to test because i think AF will be here this week, before the weekend is out. If not on Monday ill run to the CVS and get and HPT but im looking ahead to my next IUI.Click to expand...

I really hope that this month is your Lola, I would be so happy to see a BFP from you in the coming days, I just wanted to tell you that.


----------



## nc1998

Well, today was cd1 for me. I knew it was coming b/c my temp dipped a half degree this morning and I was feeling crampy and grouchy all day! On to the next month - hopefully will O on my own again, maybe even before CD25. My luteal phase was only 11-12 days this cycle, but hopefully it will lengthen out a bit as my hormones get back in the swing of things. :)
Really hoping we get some bfp's on here in the next week or two... 
:dust:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks Ladies!!! At least I know its normal to feel this way off & on with Femara. Doc confirmed I O'ed around the 14th Yay!!! :D So Im about 8dpo & already tempted to POAS :happydance:


----------



## MKHewson

Beautifullei2 said:


> Thanks Ladies!!! At least I know its normal to feel this way off & on with Femara. Doc confirmed I O'ed around the 14th Yay!!! :D So Im about 8dpo & already tempted to POAS :happydance:

FX'd that this is you month :dust::dust:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ok ladies, I am freaking out. I just used an opk as a hpt just for fun and got a positive at 13 dpiui. I'm waiting to do a hpt test in a few hours, but could this be real? 

When I saw the little smiley face I just started crying and woke up my husband to tell him the possible news... Why didn't I just use the hpt? Now I have to wait to test with a CB easy digital later. Ahhhh!!!


----------



## Cridge

LotusBlossom - my fingers are crossed for you! I don't trust opt's at all when it comes to testing for pregnancy, but I hope that's a great sign. Can't wait to see your hpt result!!! GL!


----------



## ttc1sttime

I took Femara, did the trigger shot, had the IUI, started progesterone cream and now am waiting to test. I'm 11dpo, AF due tomorrow, going to take a blood test Monday. My boobs have been very tender near the outer edges near the armpits since starting the progestrone. I had some cramping 7 and 8 dpo and then nothing. Then light backaches around the same time as cramping and today nothing. I'm crossing my fingers. This is my 5th IUI, but the last 4 have been at my obgyn and now I started with a fertility doctor.


----------



## LolaM

:coffee:


----------



## LotusBlossom

ttc1sttime said:


> I took Femara, did the trigger shot, had the IUI, started progesterone cream and now am waiting to test. I'm 11dpo, AF due tomorrow, going to take a blood test Monday. My boobs have been very tender near the outer edges near the armpits since starting the progestrone. I had some cramping 7 and 8 dpo and then nothing. Then light backaches around the same time as cramping and today nothing. I'm crossing my fingers. This is my 5th IUI, but the last 4 have been at my obgyn and now I started with a fertility doctor.

Sounds promising! Good luck!!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

LotusBlossom said:


> Ok ladies, I am freaking out. I just used an opk as a hpt just for fun and got a positive at 13 dpiui. I'm waiting to do a hpt test in a few hours, but could this be real?
> 
> When I saw the little smiley face I just started crying and woke up my husband to tell him the possible news... Why didn't I just use the hpt? Now I have to wait to test with a CB easy digital later. Ahhhh!!!

Did you do an hpt since this?


----------



## LolaM

Im due AF today and so far i feel nothing. We shall see how the day goes but i went to yoga last night and i can usualy feel my uteri and ovaries making a fuss when i am laying on them or pressing against my tummy but i felt nothing. I still feel nothing...not sure what to make of this...nothing at the moment, lol. TGIF! -F if ya know what i mean!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lola when do you plan to test??

Just saw you lived in Yuma Az :) All my family lives there :D I want to move there but trying to convince DH is not easy hahah


----------



## LotusBlossom

I tested using CB Easy digital yesterday and a FRER this morning. :bfn:

:cry: It was heartbreaking. I've never had anything close to a positive, and after all this time I thought "finally!", but no... Thankfully I was able to distract myself with a book for much of the day. 

AF is due today (I've consistently had a 24 day cycle for a while now), so we'll see. I'm ready to talk to my Dr about the next cycle and what we can do to improve our chances. Of course, my husband will be away again for work so I am on my own. :shrug:

Lola- It's wonderful that you are doing yoga! It can make pregnancy more comfortable and delivery easier (according to my students). I'm an instructor, so I always think yoga is a good idea. :)


----------



## nc1998

So sorry for the bfn's Lotus... maybe AF will stay away today... fx'd for you!
And on a side note... you are a yoga instructor in Hawaii?! That is my dream! I love yoga, although I haven't done nearly enough to be an instructor - lol. And dh and I went to Maui for our tenth anniversary and had the most amazing time. Couldn't believe the beauty everywhere and all the fun stuff to do outside...


----------



## nc1998

LolaM said:


> Im due AF today and so far i feel nothing.  We shall see how the day goes but i went to yoga last night and i can usualy feel my uteri and ovaries making a fuss when i am laying on them or pressing against my tummy but i felt nothing. I still feel nothing...not sure what to make of this...nothing at the moment, lol. TGIF! -F if ya know what i mean!

Lola, this sounds good! Hope the witch stays away!


----------



## LolaM

Beautifullei2 said:


> Lola when do you plan to test??
> 
> Just saw you lived in Yuma Az :) All my family lives there :D I want to move there but trying to convince DH is not easy hahah

Ill test on Sunday. MY husband wants to LEAVE! He works outside and we have been 115+ for 2 weeks now. Its also been humid which makes it worse!


----------



## Beautifullei2

LolaM said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Lola when do you plan to test??
> 
> Just saw you lived in Yuma Az :) All my family lives there :D I want to move there but trying to convince DH is not easy hahah
> 
> Ill test on Sunday. MY husband wants to LEAVE! He works outside and we have been 115+ for 2 weeks now. Its also been humid which makes it worse!Click to expand...

Fxed for you :)

Yeah my mom says she will never go back. It is hot there but its a different kind of hot then here in Austin. To mean its more dry there. DH is fond of working outside their either. We wen't last august & about 9 in the morning it was already 109 outside =/


----------



## LolaM

LotusBlossom said:


> Lola- It's wonderful that you are doing yoga! It can make pregnancy more comfortable and delivery easier (according to my students). I'm an instructor, so I always think yoga is a good idea. :)

Im always worried i might over-do it mess up implantation, so im always extra careful around that time in my cycle


----------



## LotusBlossom

nc1998 said:


> So sorry for the bfn's Lotus... maybe AF will stay away today... fx'd for you!
> And on a side note... you are a yoga instructor in Hawaii?! That is my dream! I love yoga, although I haven't done nearly enough to be an instructor - lol. And dh and I went to Maui for our tenth anniversary and had the most amazing time. Couldn't believe the beauty everywhere and all the fun stuff to do outside...

So far AF has not made an appearance. I'm feeling better about it, though. I'm looking forward to trying again next month with (hopefully) better chances. 

Yes, I am a yoga instructor on Oahu. You can always take a teacher training course. They are everywhere! ;-) Maui is our favorite island. It's much more relaxed than Oahu. I've been here for almost 5 years and have gotten so spoiled by the weather. We'll eventually move to the mainland and it's going to be a shock for sure.


----------



## LotusBlossom

LolaM said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Lola- It's wonderful that you are doing yoga! It can make pregnancy more comfortable and delivery easier (according to my students). I'm an instructor, so I always think yoga is a good idea. :)
> 
> Im always worried i might over-do it mess up implantation, so im always extra careful around that time in my cycleClick to expand...

I know we all try to be extra careful during that time, but we can do yoga (as long as it feels ok for your body) throughout a pregnancy. There are poses we shouldn't do, but we can still do a lot. During those early days, I can't see how it could possibly hurt. In fact, it might help to go to yoga for the relaxation part. Does your class have a nice savasana (lying on your back, palms up) at the end? I feel like the more we can relax our minds, the more likely we are to allow a baby to implant and get cozy. :) Of course, that's easier said than done, huh? ;-)


----------



## LolaM

LotusBlossom said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Lola- It's wonderful that you are doing yoga! It can make pregnancy more comfortable and delivery easier (according to my students). I'm an instructor, so I always think yoga is a good idea. :)
> 
> Im always worried i might over-do it mess up implantation, so im always extra careful around that time in my cycleClick to expand...
> 
> I know we all try to be extra careful during that time, but we can do yoga (as long as it feels ok for your body) throughout a pregnancy. There are poses we shouldn't do, but we can still do a lot. During those early days, I can't see how it could possibly hurt. In fact, it might help to go to yoga for the relaxation part. Does your class have a nice savasana (lying on your back, palms up) at the end? I feel like the more we can relax our minds, the more likely we are to allow a baby to implant and get cozy. :) Of course, that's easier said than done, huh? ;-)Click to expand...

yes, we do have a nice relaxation at the end of every class. My instructor is great! He was gone for a week and his replacement was doing pilates, i had to leave--that crap hurt my back and i had nooo idea what she was talking about. So glad to be back to "stretching the day out" with yoga, least the mouthbreathers are gone for a while! Hubs and i went to Oahu for our honeymoon, we loved it. He is looking for work in his field there now because we have decided that we are ready to leave Yuma.


----------



## Cridge

Lola - :hug: I was so hoping this was your month! You know, dh and I had been trying for #1 for 3 years and we decided we needed a life change. We moved to a new state and as it turned out, I was able to get into a study where I got free meds and injectables. Got pregnant the first cycle on the study. We had no idea that moving there would bring us our little guy, but within a year, we had him. The move was worth it in so many ways - not just because we got pregnant, but it was so good for us in many ways. So a change in scenery might be just what you need. :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

yes, we do have a nice relaxation at the end of every class. My instructor is great! He was gone for a week and his replacement was doing pilates, i had to leave--that crap hurt my back and i had nooo idea what she was talking about. So glad to be back to "stretching the day out" with yoga, least the mouthbreathers are gone for a while! Hubs and i went to Oahu for our honeymoon, we loved it. He is looking for work in his field there now because we have decided that we are ready to leave Yuma.[/QUOTE]

Pilates is great, but I prefer yoga. Oh you should definitely move to Oahu! It's different to live here than vacation, though. Did you see the seedy underbelly of the island while you were here? It was such a shock to me. I moved here alone about 5 yrs ago. It's nothing like they show on TV. I do love it, though. It is beautiful and the water is so nice.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ha! My quote thing didn't work. Oh well, Lola, I'm talking to you! :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Lola~ I'm sorry to see you are out this month. :hugs: It will happen. It will.


----------



## LolaM

LotusBlossom said:


> Lola~ I'm sorry to see you are out this month. :hugs: It will happen. It will.

I know but right now I'm not feeling it. Horrid headache and tummy ache


----------



## nc1998

So sorry Lola! :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm out. :witch: showed up. I'm hoping to get in for a day 3 scan on Monday to start the next round of Femara. Here we go again!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

So sorry for the bfn's for you ladies. I was really hoping this was it for you Lola. 

AFM, I went back in for another scan yesterday morning and RE said he thought that one of my eggs on the right had already released...I didnt know that could happen. So as of yesterday morning I had an 18 and 9 on the right (and the wop-sided one that he said looked like it already released) and 15 and 7 on the left...so really only 1 good one, the 18 on the right. He had me trigger this morning. This was the first time I have ever had to trigger at home so I have been soooooo nervous about my hubby poking me with a needle!!! He was a little too excited about getting to do that haha. But its done now and didnt hurt so Im glad that part is over. Hope everyone else is doing good that is in their 2WW!!


----------



## Chiles

Sorry about the bfn ladies :flower:

At Ms.Stinski I see you are back at it, I know I am a little bit late :haha: I had it in my head you was waiting til october...but I am very glad (in the best way possible) that you are TTC again. And wish you tons and tons of :dust:


----------



## Chiles

@Lola- I am very sorry for the bfn...out of everyone still here I know you was here from the beginning...How many more rounds of femara before you try something different, or take a break or just stick to the femara? You have been on the femara train for a while now and I must admit I admire you for your positive attitude throughout majority of your ttc. Whatever you decide I wish you the very best :dust:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Chiles said:


> Sorry about the bfn ladies :flower:
> 
> At Ms.Stinski I see you are back at it, I know I am a little bit late :haha: I had it in my head you was waiting til october...but I am very glad (in the best way possible) that you are TTC again. And wish you tons and tons of :dust:

Hi Chiles!! We were going to wait until October but baby fever got us again so we decided not to wait :haha:


----------



## Chiles

Well I am glad you guys are right back at it....Baby Fever is serious...I still have it lol!!!


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> @Lola- I am very sorry for the bfn...out of everyone still here I know you was here from the beginning...How many more rounds of femara before you try something different, or take a break or just stick to the femara? You have been on the femara train for a while now and I must admit I admire you for your positive attitude throughout majority of your ttc. Whatever you decide I wish you the very best :dust:


I am still responding well to femara, so im not sure what else there IS to try. We will have our 2nd IUI in about 10 days, so ill ask the dr but i dont kn ow what else there is to do.


----------



## Chiles

oh okay, hopefully the IUI will work out...I can't relate to responding well to femara then moving on, because I never did. But Cridge also responded well to femara and moved on...but hopefully it does not come to that. Have you ever tried clomid?


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> oh okay, hopefully the IUI will work out...I can't relate to responding well to femara then moving on, because I never did. But Cridge also responded well to femara and moved on...but hopefully it does not come to that. Have you ever tried clomid?

I tried clomid first and it was horrible and it comes with an increased risk of multiples, which i cant have because of my uteri and i didnt respond well, or at all to clomid.


----------



## Chiles

Yea I have heard the horrid stories of clomid. Hopefully the femara will work for you eventually but I know there are other options for you. Maybe at your next appointment you can talk to your RE about an more aggressive approach. And since you don't want the risk of multiples then there are options such as follicle reduction, and selective reduction. SR is a very touchey subject, but its an option that I think is okay in certain situations as yours. I am definetly going to follow along your journey until you get your bfp as I promised before hand.


----------



## LolaM

Chiles said:


> Yea I have heard the horrid stories of clomid. Hopefully the femara will work for you eventually but I know there are other options for you. Maybe at your next appointment you can talk to your RE about an more aggressive approach. And since you don't want the risk of multiples then there are options such as follicle reduction, and selective reduction. SR is a very touchey subject, but its an option that I think is okay in certain situations as yours. I am definetly going to follow along your journey until you get your bfp as I promised before hand.

I dont know how i would feel about SR but it wouldnt be a choice, it would be life or death for me--tehres simply no room in there, is not a lets see what happens, my uteri would rupture. My dr says this is GOING to happen, its just a numbers game and IUI is just increasing the numbers on my side. This is my 8th cycle with Femara. I asked him about the risks of continued medication and he said that when you take a medication for a specific purpose, then the risks are the same with ANY medication for that purpose. Dr sees no reason why it wont happen--but then again, whats he gonna say "buck up--you've got a shot in HELL!":thumbup:


----------



## Chook

Sorry about the bfn Lola and lotusblossom. I was crossing everything for you guys. Good luck mrs stinski!!! Great to see you still around chiles offering support to us all. I looked at the first page of this thread the other day and it was great to see so many of the original posters with their bfp's. They started testing me from day 7 and it's now day 10 of my cycle for ovulation! I refuse to miss my iui this cycle. 

On a completely different note my wonderful man asked me to marry him yesterday!!!!! Marriage was not something either of us were worried about but after this TTC battle he wanted to show how strong this has made us as a couple and no matter what the outcome is for us we will always be together!!! It's nice to have something else to focus on for a while.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Chook said:


> Sorry about the bfn Lola and lotusblossom. I was crossing everything for you guys. Good luck mrs stinski!!! Great to see you still around chiles offering support to us all. I looked at the first page of this thread the other day and it was great to see so many of the original posters with their bfp's. They started testing me from day 7 and it's now day 10 of my cycle for ovulation! I refuse to miss my iui this cycle.
> 
> On a completely different note my wonderful man asked me to marry him yesterday!!!!! Marriage was not something either of us were worried about but after this TTC battle he wanted to show how strong this has made us as a couple and no matter what the outcome is for us we will always be together!!! It's nice to have something else to focus on for a while.

Congratulations, Chook! How exciting! :happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

LolaM said:


> Chiles said:
> 
> 
> Yea I have heard the horrid stories of clomid. Hopefully the femara will work for you eventually but I know there are other options for you. Maybe at your next appointment you can talk to your RE about an more aggressive approach. And since you don't want the risk of multiples then there are options such as follicle reduction, and selective reduction. SR is a very touchey subject, but its an option that I think is okay in certain situations as yours. I am definetly going to follow along your journey until you get your bfp as I promised before hand.
> 
> I dont know how i would feel about SR but it wouldnt be a choice, it would be life or death for me--tehres simply no room in there, is not a lets see what happens, my uteri would rupture. My dr says this is GOING to happen, its just a numbers game and IUI is just increasing the numbers on my side. This is my 8th cycle with Femara. I asked him about the risks of continued medication and he said that when you take a medication for a specific purpose, then the risks are the same with ANY medication for that purpose. Dr sees no reason why it wont happen--but then again, whats he gonna say "buck up--you've got a shot in HELL!":thumbup:Click to expand...

Lola, you are hilarious.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Chook said:


> Sorry about the bfn Lola and lotusblossom. I was crossing everything for you guys. Good luck mrs stinski!!! Great to see you still around chiles offering support to us all. I looked at the first page of this thread the other day and it was great to see so many of the original posters with their bfp's. They started testing me from day 7 and it's now day 10 of my cycle for ovulation! I refuse to miss my iui this cycle.
> 
> On a completely different note my wonderful man asked me to marry him yesterday!!!!! Marriage was not something either of us were worried about but after this TTC battle he wanted to show how strong this has made us as a couple and no matter what the outcome is for us we will always be together!!! It's nice to have something else to focus on for a while.

Awww Chook, im so happy for you!!! When do you think you might ovulate this cycle?


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> Sorry about the bfn Lola and lotusblossom. I was crossing everything for you guys. Good luck mrs stinski!!! Great to see you still around chiles offering support to us all. I looked at the first page of this thread the other day and it was great to see so many of the original posters with their bfp's. They started testing me from day 7 and it's now day 10 of my cycle for ovulation! I refuse to miss my iui this cycle.
> 
> On a completely different note my wonderful man asked me to marry him yesterday!!!!! Marriage was not something either of us were worried about but after this TTC battle he wanted to show how strong this has made us as a couple and no matter what the outcome is for us we will always be together!!! It's nice to have something else to focus on for a while.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!:hugs::wedding::yipee::headspin::wohoo::bunny:


----------



## LolaM

I have had almost no cramps with this AF. Last cycle was agony...


----------



## nc1998

:wedding:Congratulations Chook! How exciting! When are you going to get hitched?


----------



## Chook

Thanks guys!!! It's all very exciting. Just had a call from the nurse and my levels are still rising so will have another blood test in the morning. I usually ovulate day 15-16 and today is day 11. Last cycle I went day 9 so hopefully I'm back to my normal pattern :)


----------



## Chook

Maybe the end of next year nc. We are sinking all of our savings into iui's and then maybe ivf's so will need time to inject some cash back into savings before we do it.


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

Congratulations Chook!

AFM I'm driving myself crazy :wacko: with one moment thinking I'm out and the next thinking this might be it. I have to say the Femara was MILES better than the Clomid! :thumbup: 

I'm trying to hold out on testing but broke down this morning :bfn: at 9DPO :nope: I know I'm still early but it's hard to keep the hope!


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm so confused. I thought I started on Saturday night, but now there's really nothing. I'm having increasing sharp pains in my bbs, which I have never experienced before. When I called my Dr to schedule the day 3 scan and described what's going on, they said I might be pregnant. (Way to get my hopes up, people!) I've done 8 tests. All BFN. Nurse says to wait it out, so that's what I am doing. I also found out that I can't do an iui this month anyway, as my Dr will be on vacation. At least I don't have to try to figure out which day is day 3! Whew! :coffee: decaf


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

LotusBlossom said:


> I'm so confused. I thought I started on Saturday night, but now there's really nothing. I'm having increasing sharp pains in my bbs, which I have never experienced before. When I called my Dr to schedule the day 3 scan and described what's going on, they said I might be pregnant. (Way to get my hopes up, people!) I've done 8 tests. All BFN. Nurse says to wait it out, so that's what I am doing. I also found out that I can't do an iui this month anyway, as my Dr will be on vacation. At least I don't have to try to figure out which day is day 3! Whew! :coffee: decaf

How long are you waiting to test again?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Ok ladies, I had my trigger on Sunday morning and last night I was having some major pressure in my right ovary so Im assuming Ive ovulated at some point over the past 2 days. This morning I am feeling pressure in my uterus or something, it just feels really heavy and sorta crampy...almost like AF. Its weird. I dont remember feeling this the last cycle, but then again that was in March lol.


----------



## TonyaG

Hi everyone, I am new to this site. I've been TTC for a long time, but this is my first cycle of femara with trigger. I am currently 13dpo and I'm going crazy waiting for my blood test tomorrow morning. I have not done a home test since I thought that the trigger could give me a false positive, does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

TonyaG said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this site. I've been TTC for a long time, but this is my first cycle of femara with trigger. I am currently 13dpo and I'm going crazy waiting for my blood test tomorrow morning. I have not done a home test since I thought that the trigger could give me a false positive, does anyone know if this is true?

I think its a little different for everyone, but my trigger only takes 10 days to be out of my system. I think the general guidelines are 1,000 units a day and my trigger is 10,000 units.


----------



## TonyaG

Thanks Mrs. Stinski, the closer I get the worse I stress about it! I keep telling myself it's only 1 more day! I should be working but I'm getting nothing accomplished!


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> Thanks Mrs. Stinski, the closer I get the worse I stress about it! I keep telling myself it's only 1 more day! I should be working but I'm getting nothing accomplished!

Its always the longest two weeks of our lives, I hope this is it for you and you get your BFP


----------



## TonyaG

MKHewson said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrs. Stinski, the closer I get the worse I stress about it! I keep telling myself it's only 1 more day! I should be working but I'm getting nothing accomplished!
> 
> Its always the longest two weeks of our lives, I hope this is it for you and you get your BFPClick to expand...

Thank-you for the well wishes, this is exhausting!


----------



## Beautifullei2

tested today & its a BFN.. My temp went up though wich is why it stumped me =/


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

TonyaG said:


> Thanks Mrs. Stinski, the closer I get the worse I stress about it! I keep telling myself it's only 1 more day! I should be working but I'm getting nothing accomplished!

Im a glutton for punishment so I usually start testing at 11dpo and if there is a line I keep checking to see if it gets darker :haha: I cant help myself, Im such a POAS addict!! Its all I can do to keep myself from testing the trigger out, but the first month on Femara I did that and when the line kept getting lighter and lighter it was heartbreaking, so now I just start at 11dpo lol.


----------



## TonyaG

Mrs.Stinski said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrs. Stinski, the closer I get the worse I stress about it! I keep telling myself it's only 1 more day! I should be working but I'm getting nothing accomplished!
> 
> Im a glutton for punishment so I usually start testing at 11dpo and if there is a line I keep checking to see if it gets darker :haha: I cant help myself, Im such a POAS addict!! Its all I can do to keep myself from testing the trigger out, but the first month on Femara I did that and when the line kept getting lighter and lighter it was heartbreaking, so now I just start at 11dpo lol.[/
> 
> I can not take it anymore, I think I might go get a test now!Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

TonyaG said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrs. Stinski, the closer I get the worse I stress about it! I keep telling myself it's only 1 more day! I should be working but I'm getting nothing accomplished!
> 
> Im a glutton for punishment so I usually start testing at 11dpo and if there is a line I keep checking to see if it gets darker :haha: I cant help myself, Im such a POAS addict!! Its all I can do to keep myself from testing the trigger out, but the first month on Femara I did that and when the line kept getting lighter and lighter it was heartbreaking, so now I just start at 11dpo lol.[/
> 
> I can not take it anymore, I think I might go get a test now!Click to expand...
> 
> Let us know, if you decide to test!!Click to expand...


----------



## nlk

Speaking of triggers, I'm currently 7dpt and naturally, could not help but start testing :haha: the second line is there (obviously!) but it seems really light?! idk....I guess from how dark it was 1dpt (yeah, it was my first trigger cycle so I got a bit POAS happy!) I thought it would be much darker than that still.

I'm secretly hoping I won't have to wait 15 days to get a proper result and that I will be able to see it starting to get darker before then :thumbup:


----------



## TonyaG

Mrs.Stinski said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Mrs. Stinski, the closer I get the worse I stress about it! I keep telling myself it's only 1 more day! I should be working but I'm getting nothing accomplished!
> 
> Im a glutton for punishment so I usually start testing at 11dpo and if there is a line I keep checking to see if it gets darker :haha: I cant help myself, Im such a POAS addict!! Its all I can do to keep myself from testing the trigger out, but the first month on Femara I did that and when the line kept getting lighter and lighter it was heartbreaking, so now I just start at 11dpo lol.[/
> 
> I can not take it anymore, I think I might go get a test now!Click to expand...
> 
> Let us know, if you decide to test!!Click to expand...
> 
> Okay so I went to the dollar store and bought 3 test only meaning to do 1, but ended up doing 2!!!!! I thought I could see a very faint line on test 1 so I opened test 2.....it was a little more of a line but not by much. I have my blood test tomorrow morning, so I will have to wait and see how that goes.Click to expand...


----------



## nlk

oooohhhh that's so exciting, Tonya! GL for your blood test tomorrow! If it were me, I'd end up taking the other hpt before I went to my blood test...:haha:


----------



## TonyaG

nlk said:


> oooohhhh that's so exciting, Tonya! GL for your blood test tomorrow! If it were me, I'd end up taking the other hpt before I went to my blood test...:haha:

I probably will, assuming I can resist when I get home from work!


----------



## Cridge

post a pic of your tests Tonya! GL!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mrs.Stinski said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> I'm so confused. I thought I started on Saturday night, but now there's really nothing. I'm having increasing sharp pains in my bbs, which I have never experienced before. When I called my Dr to schedule the day 3 scan and described what's going on, they said I might be pregnant. (Way to get my hopes up, people!) I've done 8 tests. All BFN. Nurse says to wait it out, so that's what I am doing. I also found out that I can't do an iui this month anyway, as my Dr will be on vacation. At least I don't have to try to figure out which day is day 3! Whew! :coffee: decaf
> 
> How long are you waiting to test again?Click to expand...

I'm not going to test. My spotting has increased so I feel like it must be the beginning of AF. I usually have extreme lower back pain around this time, though and haven't felt it yet. Maybe the laparoscopy actually did help with the endo and subsequently, the pain. That alone would be awesome. I've been dealing with debilitating pain every month for years. The pain meds my Dr gave me don't really work, either. Hoping for at least a less painful AF if nothing else. 

Of course, I consulted the almighty Internet for stories of spotting in early pregnancy and found a ton. Who knows.... 

If for some reason I don't get a regular flow in the next couple days, I'll test. I'm just tired of disappointment.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Welcome, Tonya! It sounds like we'll see a BFP from you soon! Way to be strong and wait this long to test. I have such a hard time waiting. Good luck!!


----------



## TonyaG

Thanks for the support, I will post my official results tomorrow. I was just happy that I actually O'd this month since that was my problem all along. 

LotusBlossom, I hope your spotting goes away and you get good news this month.


----------



## Chook

Good luck tonya!! It's been a long time dice we have had a bfp on here so I hope this is it for you! You must be so frustrated lotusblossom ya poor thing. I have my fingers crossed for you. I'm so excited you are back mrsstinski!!! How are you feeling Lola? How are all of our pregnant ladies??? I know there has been a lot of school yard crap going on in the forums but love hearing how you guys are going!!! Please don't shy away from telling us the good and bad. You guys have been a wonderful support for us all and I think I can speak for us all when I say we want to support you guys too!!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Yea...what Chook said!!! I would LOVE to hear from you preggos on how your pregnancies have been and how you are all feeling and ALLLLLLL that good (and bad) stuff that we have to look forward to!!!! 

@Chook - how are things with you?

AFM, my boobs hurt...thanks to my trigger lol. Other than that, just coasting through my 2WW. I have a lot to keep me busy with all of the events that I am putting on right now so hopefully it will go quickly!!


----------



## Chook

Looks like my iui will be today or tomorrow! I'm really nervous which is stupid lol. Had another blood test this morning and will know more by lunch time. How many dpo are you mrs stinski?


----------



## TonyaG

Chook said:


> Looks like my iui will be today or tomorrow! I'm really nervous which is stupid lol. Had another blood test this morning and will know more by lunch time. How many dpo are you mrs stinski?

Good luck!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Chook said:


> Looks like my iui will be today or tomorrow! I'm really nervous which is stupid lol. Had another blood test this morning and will know more by lunch time. How many dpo are you mrs stinski?

How exciting!!!!! Good luck!!! I am only 2dpo today, but Im getting there lol


----------



## nc1998

Good luck Chook! Glad you are getting to do the iui this cycle.

Tonya, that sounds so promising! Hope this is it for you!


----------



## LolaM

im doing ok...my next IUI will be end of next week, which is already a short week, so it will be even shorter for me. My class continues to be amazing! I should be getting a few from the other 2 classes and i hope they dont mess up the good thing ive got going.


----------



## Cridge

Thanks Chook! Now I'm curious as to what's been going on in the forums. I stick to my subscribed threads so I'm not up on things. :haha: I watch this thread almost every day to keep an eye on you girls and hope to see more bfp's! Good luck with your IUI!

I'm doing well. I found out I'm anemic and have been feeling loads better since starting iron sups. I'm down to the time where nights are absolutely miserable, but it's temporary.... I keep telling myself. :haha:

I keep my fingers crossed for each of you and hope you all get your bfp's soon!!!


----------



## Chook

Thanks everyone!!! I'm booked in for 9am tomorrow morning. Time to put the wax pot on and pull out the razor lol.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Chook said:


> Thanks everyone!!! I'm booked in for 9am tomorrow morning. Time to put the wax pot on and pull out the razor lol.

:haha:How funny!!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Tonya, did you test again this morning?


----------



## TonyaG

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Tonya, did you test again this morning?

No I didn't.....but I did get my blood test this morning and try said they will call between 2-4


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

TonyaG said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Tonya, did you test again this morning?
> 
> No I didn't.....but I did get my blood test this morning and try said they will call between 2-4Click to expand...

Waiting is the WORST!!!!! Hope you get good results!!


----------



## TonyaG

Mrs.Stinski said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Tonya, did you test again this morning?
> 
> No I didn't.....but I did get my blood test this morning and try said they will call between 2-4Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting is the WORST!!!!! Hope you get good results!!Click to expand...

At least I am at home today so I can just relax, I'm finding it really Hard to concentrate at work!


----------



## MKHewson

So hey Ladies, thought I would give you an update. So I went last night for the hospital tour, and up to now I have felt pretty confident LOL. But let me tell you standing in the labour room, i was like holy crap haha. Seeing the bed, the lights, the stirrups and thinking of the world seeing my vaja ja I was a bit overwhelmed, doubting if i could really do this. This weekend I am getting my hair done and on Sunday going to MAC to get my make up done, my husband takes amazing photos and is taking me out to do maternity shots. I am super excited. Here is a 30 week pic, 

https://i49.tinypic.com/13zq15y.jpg

I am still so amazed that I only have about 5 weeks left now, I get another growth scan on Thur to see how she is doing, but I have managed low sugars now for 8 weeks so I am confident we wont need a super early induction. Meaning I wont go until 39 weeks. Anyway ladies, i am here always rooted for your BFP, no women who wants a baby should have to struggle so much.


----------



## Cridge

great bump MK! I can't believe you're so close to being done! Don't stress about labor and delivery! When you're in labor, you don't care who sees your vajaja! :haha: There's loads of nastiness that goes on during delivery, but keep in mind that the staff is all VERY used to it, and you'll just be thinking of getting that baby out and in your arms! I can't wait to hear your birth story!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

MKHewson said:


> So hey Ladies, thought I would give you an update. So I went last night for the hospital tour, and up to now I have felt pretty confident LOL. But let me tell you standing in the labour room, i was like holy crap haha. Seeing the bed, the lights, the stirrups and thinking of the world seeing my vaja ja I was a bit overwhelmed, doubting if i could really do this. This weekend I am getting my hair done and on Sunday going to MAC to get my make up done, my husband takes amazing photos and is taking me out to do maternity shots. I am super excited. Here is a 30 week pic,
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/13zq15y.jpg
> 
> I am still so amazed that I only have about 5 weeks left now, I get another growth scan on Thur to see how she is doing, but I have managed low sugars now for 8 weeks so I am confident we wont need a super early induction. Meaning I wont go until 39 weeks. Anyway ladies, i am here always rooted for your BFP, no women who wants a baby should have to struggle so much.

Look how cute your belly is!!!! Pregnancy looks GREAT on you MK!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

TonyaG said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Tonya, did you test again this morning?
> 
> No I didn't.....but I did get my blood test this morning and try said they will call between 2-4Click to expand...
> 
> Waiting is the WORST!!!!! Hope you get good results!!Click to expand...
> 
> At least I am at home today so I can just relax, I'm finding it really Hard to concentrate at work!Click to expand...

I can totally understand!! Cant wait to hear!!


----------



## MKHewson

Cridge said:


> great bump MK! I can't believe you're so close to being done! Don't stress about labor and delivery! When you're in labor, you don't care who sees your vajaja! :haha: There's loads of nastiness that goes on during delivery, but keep in mind that the staff is all VERY used to it, and you'll just be thinking of getting that baby out and in your arms! I can't wait to hear your birth story!

I am sure it will be colorful that is for sure LOL, the nice thing with a possible induction date is I will be able to have my mother here with me. We are incredible close so that makes it less scary to me having her there.


----------



## MKHewson

Mrs.Stinski said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> So hey Ladies, thought I would give you an update. So I went last night for the hospital tour, and up to now I have felt pretty confident LOL. But let me tell you standing in the labour room, i was like holy crap haha. Seeing the bed, the lights, the stirrups and thinking of the world seeing my vaja ja I was a bit overwhelmed, doubting if i could really do this. This weekend I am getting my hair done and on Sunday going to MAC to get my make up done, my husband takes amazing photos and is taking me out to do maternity shots. I am super excited. Here is a 30 week pic,
> 
> https://i49.tinypic.com/13zq15y.jpg
> 
> I am still so amazed that I only have about 5 weeks left now, I get another growth scan on Thur to see how she is doing, but I have managed low sugars now for 8 weeks so I am confident we wont need a super early induction. Meaning I wont go until 39 weeks. Anyway ladies, i am here always rooted for your BFP, no women who wants a baby should have to struggle so much.
> 
> Look how cute your belly is!!!! Pregnancy looks GREAT on you MK!!Click to expand...

Thanks so much!!


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> Thanks everyone!!! I'm booked in for 9am tomorrow morning. Time to put the wax pot on and pull out the razor lol.

LOL this made me laugh, good luck tomorrow. I hope this is your cycle.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hey ladies! It's been a little bit since I've been on...why Is it that I subscribe to a thread and then after a few days, I quit getting notifications?? 

Anyway - Sorry to hear of the BFN's ...welcome to the newbies! 

I had my IUI this morning...post wash was 100 million! Swim! Swim! Swim! 

I had my last IUI exactly a month ago today...crazy how "normal" my cycles have gotten since I started with my RE! 

Bad thing though....the company my husband works for got bought out because the others retired and they took away our fertility coverage! When then changed everything over July 1st, we were told our insurance would remain the same...and only this morning we found out when we went in for the IUI and they told us we owed $595 from the previous cycle...I was like wtf! So while hubby's swimmers were being washed, I made some phone calls and sure enough, our provider informed us that everything has changed! I was sooo upset and balling my eyes out. Longer story short, of course we went on with the IUI, but after, we went straight to the main office and talked to the HR person, and he was super nice and understanding about it, and said that he was sorry for him himself being misinformed (he ran the insurance meeting and he's the one who told us to keep using our policy as we always have) and that he would talk to his bosses about the situation and that he would make sure that they would at least cover the bills incurred from July 1st to August 22nd(aug 20th is the day we got the new explanation of benefit packages...almost 2 months later!!!)....

Soooo! I'm hoping and praying that goes as planned, because we've paid about $1000 today in fertility stuff! How dare them! If we wouldn't known, we would've budgeted accordingly, and may have went with different options, etc! 

With all that said...it's so heart breaking to have that coverage pulled from under us, and now is about to get wayyyy more expensive. Ugh! 

Dear god, let this be our cycle!


----------



## nlk

MK, you have such a beautiful bump! As others have said, they will have seen it all before :thumbup:

IWantMyTurn, FXed for this cycle! That's a good count! Sucks about your insurance though...should they not have notified you in writing if they were going to change your insurance policy?! I think it's awful if they haven't :nope:


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> I had my IUI this morning...post wash was 100 million! Swim! Swim! Swim!
> 
> Dear god, let this be our cycle!


My dr doesnt do a SC when we get our IUI, only tell us if there is a super small amount, and i ccant remember what the dr said by my hubs had like 600 million when he got his initial SA. LANGUAGE ALERT!!!! So why the FRICK cant one of those swimming bastaaads find the friggin egg? WHY??? WHY I ASK YOU??? Gonna put a GPS opn it with a lil pink ribbon--good golly miss molly!!!:dohh:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

nlk said:


> MK, you have such a beautiful bump! As others have said, they will have seen it all before :thumbup:
> 
> IWantMyTurn, FXed for this cycle! That's a good count! Sucks about your insurance though...should they not have notified you in writing if they were going to change your insurance policy?! I think it's awful if they haven't :nope:

Yes! They should've! We kept asking for a explanation of benefits packet and they kept telling us to just use our current one until the new ones came in, and kept reassuring us that nothing has changed! 

Someone dropped the ball somewhere and I'm sure we aren't the only ones who've dealt with this issue! Soooo stressful. We told them we were going to appeal it and keep appealing it and thats when they said they would figure out a way to hopefully pay for the bills incurred within the dates I listed. 
I asked why it took almost 2 months for the benefit info and they blamed it on the insurance provider of course...so frustrating. As long as they take care of the bills incurred during the period we didn't know our coverage was changed, it'll be better than nothing. Still sucks they won't give us our infertility coverage back. We asked for that too. LoL


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ladies I have a few questions

Did any of you have an increase of CM with femara (im about to start but the past 3 days I have had alot which I am usually dry before I start)

& also did it cause your period to be late??? I am usually on a 28day cycle & suppose to start today.. No sign of the :witch: & :bfn: on my cheapie yesterday. Also had a temp drop this morning.


----------



## nlk

I would definitely appeal it. I'm sure they have to give you fair warning, because then you know and have notice that you need to either find a different policy or expect to start paying for different types of medical stuff. Do you reckon if you just threaten to take them to court (assuming you find out that it's illegal or something to not have disclosed that info sooner) they will just throw in fertility care? It would be easier for them to cover it than have a lawsuit against them...


----------



## TonyaG

I am still waiting to hear, they said they would call between 2-4.....how long do you think I should give it before I call? It is 4:09


----------



## TonyaG

TonyaG said:


> I am still waiting to hear, they said they would call between 2-4.....how long do you think I should give it before I call? It is 4:09

OMG I called and the office is closed....you have to be kidding me.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

TonyaG said:


> I am still waiting to hear, they said they would call between 2-4.....how long do you think I should give it before I call? It is 4:09

I'd call NOW :winkwink:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> I had my IUI this morning...post wash was 100 million! Swim! Swim! Swim!
> 
> Dear god, let this be our cycle!
> 
> 
> My dr doesnt do a SC when we get our IUI, only tell us if there is a super small amount, and i ccant remember what the dr said by my hubs had like 600 million when he got his initial SA. LANGUAGE ALERT!!!! So why the FRICK cant one of those swimming bastaaads find the friggin egg? WHY??? WHY I ASK YOU??? Gonna put a GPS opn it with a lil pink ribbon--good golly miss molly!!!:dohh:Click to expand...

Hmmm. Id wanna know the count. LoL. And haha! I hear you! I feel the same way! That many and not a single one can figure it out!?!? That's men for ya. Hahaha! :dohh:


----------



## TonyaG

IwantMyTurn said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> I am still waiting to hear, they said they would call between 2-4.....how long do you think I should give it before I call? It is 4:09
> 
> I'd call NOW :winkwink:Click to expand...

They called :bfp::bfp:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Omg!!!! Yayyyyyyy! Congratulations!!!!!!!!


----------



## TonyaG

IwantMyTurn said:


> Omg!!!! Yayyyyyyy! Congratulations!!!!!!!!

Thank-you, I think I'm in shock! I can't wait for Friday to make sure my numbers increase.


----------



## Chook

Massive congratulations tonya!!!!! That's fantastic news hunny xox

Mk you look wonderful!!!! Can't wait to see photos of your precious little girl. Not long now xox


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Congrats Tonya!!! So happy to see another bfp in here!!


----------



## Chook

3dpo mrs stinski!!! Your getting there!!! 1 hour and 15 mins till my iui. Really freaking out lol. Have fertility beads on and fertility doll in my pocket.


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> I am still waiting to hear, they said they would call between 2-4.....how long do you think I should give it before I call? It is 4:09
> 
> I'd call NOW :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> They called :bfp::bfp:Click to expand...

OMG yipeeeeeeeeee so very over joyed for you!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

:happydance: Congratulations, Tonya!!!! It's so nice to see a BFP on the thread! Yay!!!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Chook said:


> 3dpo mrs stinski!!! Your getting there!!! 1 hour and 15 mins till my iui. Really freaking out lol. Have fertility beads on and fertility doll in my pocket.

Much baby dust Chook!!!! I had one today too! Good luck!


----------



## Chook

Thank you Iwantmyturn! Good luck to you too hunny!!! We will be riding this two week wait out together. My partner has done his job and I'm in the waiting room waiting for iui.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Chook said:


> Thank you Iwantmyturn! Good luck to you too hunny!!! We will be riding this two week wait out together. My partner has done his job and I'm in the waiting room waiting for iui.

Finally a cycle buddy. ;). I'm praying for us both! Is this your first IUI? This is my second.


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> Massive congratulations tonya!!!!! That's fantastic news hunny xox
> 
> Mk you look wonderful!!!! Can't wait to see photos of your precious little girl. Not long now xox

Thanks so much Chook, I am keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> I had my IUI this morning...post wash was 100 million! Swim! Swim! Swim!
> 
> Dear god, let this be our cycle!
> 
> 
> My dr doesnt do a SC when we get our IUI, only tell us if there is a super small amount, and i ccant remember what the dr said by my hubs had like 600 million when he got his initial SA. LANGUAGE ALERT!!!! So why the FRICK cant one of those swimming bastaaads find the friggin egg? WHY??? WHY I ASK YOU??? Gonna put a GPS opn it with a lil pink ribbon--good golly miss molly!!!:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmmm. Id wanna know the count. LoL. And haha! I hear you! I feel the same way! That many and not a single one can figure it out!?!? That's men for ya. Hahaha! :dohh:Click to expand...

I guess even the sperm cant stop and ask for directions!!!:haha:


----------



## Chook

This was my first iui Iwantmyturn. My last cycle was cancelled because I ovulated day 9 and they missed it. My partners count was really low but it only takes one!!! Good luck to everyone in the two week wait and for those who are about to ovulate. Xox


----------



## Chook

Wow I really shouldn't google stuff!!! My partners count was only one million which I know is low but didn't realise how bloody low until I just googled it :(


----------



## LotusBlossom

Chook said:


> Wow I really shouldn't google stuff!!! My partners count was only one million which I know is low but didn't realise how bloody low until I just googled it :(

Don't let that discourage you. I've read about BFPs with counts in the 500,000 range. There's a chance!


----------



## Chook

Thanks lotusblossom! I will stay positive but not going to get my hopes up.


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Tonya!! What was your level? So happy to see a bfp on here!!


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> Wow I really shouldn't google stuff!!! My partners count was only one million which I know is low but didn't realise how bloody low until I just googled it :(


is that low even after a wash...man i dont get a count i just get a squirt in the eye lol :blush:


----------



## Chook

A lot of specialist won't even do a iui unless the count is more then 10 million! Oh well we can only cross our fingers and hope. Been reading about a few success stories with 1 million so time will tell. He has had the flu twice and high temps in the last few months and has been on antibiotics for a removed infected tooth so I didn't expect the count to be good anyway.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Well, AF is back in full effect. I was hoping for less pain, but no such luck. We aren't trying this month as my Dr is on vacation. I'll be back next month, though! Of course, I'll still be checking the forum to support all of you. :)

I am taking this time to relax and stop counting days for a little while. I'm so glad I found this group. It helps to talk about all of this with women who understand so completely. Thank you all!


----------



## LolaM

LotusBlossom said:


> Well, AF is back in full effect. I was hoping for less pain, but no such luck. We aren't trying this month as my Dr is on vacation. I'll be back next month, though! Of course, I'll still be checking the forum to support all of you. :)
> 
> I am taking this time to relax and stop counting days for a little while. I'm so glad I found this group. It helps to talk about all of this with women who understand so completely. Thank you all!

I had a light AF last cycle and it was so painful i didnt have the strength to go get my heating pad, i had to crawl to the bathroom. This time it was painless and a heavier flow, heaviest ive had in recent memory. :shrug:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Lola- I wonder why it changes so dramatically... The pain is standard for me, although I was hoping the laparoscopy would fix it. Good luck this cycle! Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## TonyaG

Cridge said:


> Congrats Tonya!! What was your level? So happy to see a bfp on here!!

Thanks Cridge! I didn't ask about my level too shocked, I will talk to he nurse when I go in on Friday.


----------



## nlk

ahhhh congrats, tonya!

bfp's always seem to come all at once...so we wait ages, and then end up with loads!! Hope this is the case :happydance:

who's next?!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

@Chook: My step-brother and his wife did an IUI 2 months ago with around 600,000 sperm...and she is now 8 weeks pregnant!! I hope this goes well for you!!!!


----------



## Chook

Oh thanks mrs stinski!!!! That makes me feel loads better. I've taken on the attitude what will be will be and staying positive. Iui in Australia is $1940 so we have enough savings for two more and one Ivf which is about $8000. Had a appointment yesterday arvo with my immunologist and he has put me on a research team for ladies with auto immune issues that miscarry. I will be monitored weekly etc etc and there is still a few more things they can try so it's all very exciting.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Chook - it's only takes one! Thinking of you! I wish IVF was "only" $8000 here! LoL. We are looking at 12-15k! Blah! 

Lotus & Lola - my flow is always different too! Sucks!


----------



## Chook

12-15k is ridiculous!!!! I thought 8k was bad. I will stop whining about it now lol. It's crap we have to pay so much for our dreams. I'm thinking of you too!!! Tonya has broken the ice as we were having a bfp drought on here so bring them on ladies. Good luck everyone xox


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> Chook - it's only takes one! Thinking of you! I wish IVF was "only" $8000 here! LoL. We are looking at 12-15k! Blah!
> 
> Lotus & Lola - my flow is always different too! Sucks!

:huh: when i first spoke to my dr he said he "knew a guy" that would do it for only $7k. HA ONLY--let me write a check! Just dont cash it until im dead~! Needless to say, we wont be doing IVF.


----------



## Chook

When I say savings I really mean the money we got from selling almost everything we own! Our precious boat went last month and we had a huge yard sale. You will get there Lola I just know it!!! Also I wasn't told a count at iui I asked and the nurse was really reluctant to tell me but I pushed for it.


----------



## mammag

Hi all :wave: I just got my first prescription for Femara 5 mg days 5-9. Was wondering if you guys had any success stories in here? And maybe some advice? How was your EWCM? Did it dry it up like clomid?


----------



## LolaM

I asked my dr, and he said they dont do a count at all. I am on my last day of Femara and soon we will start OPKs. Im hoping this works--went to a baby shower and ya know what--it wasnt as bad as i thought it would be--didnt really think about ME at all--i was eating cake and drinkin pepsi!


----------



## TonyaG

mammag said:


> Hi all :wave: I just got my first prescription for Femara 5 mg days 5-9. Was wondering if you guys had any success stories in here? And maybe some advice? How was your EWCM? Did it dry it up like clomid?

Hi Mammag! I did Femara for the first time this cycle, I did not have any side effects (some mild headaches only) and I produced 1 mature follicle which resulted in a BFP! 

Good luck. I hope it works for you too!


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :wave: I just got my first prescription for Femara 5 mg days 5-9. Was wondering if you guys had any success stories in here? And maybe some advice? How was your EWCM? Did it dry it up like clomid?
> 
> Hi Mammag! I did Femara for the first time this cycle, I did not have any side effects (some mild headaches only) and I produced 1 mature follicle which resulted in a BFP!
> 
> Good luck. I hope it works for you too!Click to expand...

When do you get your beta test back today??


----------



## TonyaG

MKHewson said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :wave: I just got my first prescription for Femara 5 mg days 5-9. Was wondering if you guys had any success stories in here? And maybe some advice? How was your EWCM? Did it dry it up like clomid?
> 
> Hi Mammag! I did Femara for the first time this cycle, I did not have any side effects (some mild headaches only) and I produced 1 mature follicle which resulted in a BFP!
> 
> Good luck. I hope it works for you too!Click to expand...
> 
> When do you get your beta test back today??Click to expand...

I should get the results back this afternoon. I will ask what the levels were on Wednesday and today so I can share.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Welcome Mammag! I really dont have any side effects with the femara. In my experience it has never dried up my CM or anything like that. We have several preggies in here now!!


----------



## TonyaG

Ok I need some help!

I got my beta levels back:

Wedenesday 37.21
Friday 69.85

Almost double but not double, has anyone else had this happen? I am testing agin next Friday.....it is going to be a long week again.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

TonyaG said:


> Ok I need some help!
> 
> I got my beta levels back:
> 
> Wedenesday 37.21
> Friday 69.85
> 
> Almost double but not double, has anyone else had this happen? I am testing agin next Friday.....it is going to be a long week again.

Try not to stress. My RE told me as long as you are over 75% increasing rate then it is still in the normal range. I just calculated and you are at 88.1% so you are still in the normal range. You are doubling every 52.83 hours. :thumbup:


----------



## TonyaG

Mrs.Stinski said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> Ok I need some help!
> 
> I got my beta levels back:
> 
> Wedenesday 37.21
> Friday 69.85
> 
> Almost double but not double, has anyone else had this happen? I am testing agin next Friday.....it is going to be a long week again.
> 
> Try not to stress. My RE told me as long as you are over 75% increasing rate then it is still in the normal range. I just calculated and you are at 88.1% so you are still in the normal range. You are doubling every 52.83 hours. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank-you. This group is great!
I have my fingers crossed that it is ok next Friday.


----------



## nlk

I've known quite a few people who have had this problem, and they all have little monsters running round to suggest that it wasn't a problem! I think the doubling thing is a guideline...but I think it would be pretty weird if your levels were exactly doubling tbh! I think providing they are increasing, then that's what it's meant to be doing and all will be fine :)


----------



## mammag

:D Thank You! And HUGE CONGRATS!!


----------



## nlk

sorry, I completely forgot to say hi, mummag! I went to, and then completely forgot :haha:

firstly, welcome! I definitely agree that femara definitely has less side effects than clomid. I struggled with my CM on clomid massively, but I haven't had to take anything with femara for that issue :thumbup: I've been more crampy with it, but that ight be due to the fact that I seem to respond very well to femara and always produce a lot of follies (three!)

hope you get your bfp soon hun :dust:


----------



## nc1998

Welcome mummag! I agree that the side effects from Femara weren't too bad. I am on another drug now. But with the femara I was just a little bit headachey, with plenty of cm. Good luck!

And Tonya, I agree with the other girls, almost double sounds great. Huge congrats on your bfp, and hang in there! :)


----------



## HopinAndPrayn

TonyaG said:


> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :wave: I just got my first prescription for Femara 5 mg days 5-9. Was wondering if you guys had any success stories in here? And maybe some advice? How was your EWCM? Did it dry it up like clomid?
> 
> Hi Mammag! I did Femara for the first time this cycle, I did not have any side effects (some mild headaches only) and I produced 1 mature follicle which resulted in a BFP!
> 
> Good luck. I hope it works for you too!Click to expand...

My Femara results are very similar to TonyaG's. I was on five cycles of Clomid which did in fact dry me out. Femara was much better, much less on of the side effects and a :bfp: on my first cycle of Femara!


----------



## mammag

TY guys for all your answers!! Wow, 3 follies!! The most I ever had on Clomid were two, and that was the only cycle it worked for me.


----------



## TonyaG

HopinAndPrayn said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mammag said:
> 
> 
> Hi all :wave: I just got my first prescription for Femara 5 mg days 5-9. Was wondering if you guys had any success stories in here? And maybe some advice? How was your EWCM? Did it dry it up like clomid?
> 
> Hi Mammag! I did Femara for the first time this cycle, I did not have any side effects (some mild headaches only) and I produced 1 mature follicle which resulted in a BFP!
> 
> Good luck. I hope it works for you too!Click to expand...
> 
> My Femara results are very similar to TonyaG's. I was on five cycles of Clomid which did in fact dry me out. Femara was much better, much less on of the side effects and a :bfp: on my first cycle of Femara!Click to expand...

Congrats on your BFP!!! We will be on the exact same timeline!


----------



## MKHewson

So completly off topic I am getting my hair done today and I realize siting suckd now lol


----------



## Beautifullei2

I start round 2 of Femara today!! YAY :D


----------



## TonyaG

Beautifullei2 said:


> I start round 2 of Femara today!! YAY :D

Good luck, I hope this is your month!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

MKHewson said:


> So completly off topic I am getting my hair done today and I realize siting suckd now lol

LOL, I take it you have hit the uncomfortable zone in your pregnancy?


----------



## LolaM

I was going to say something sarcastic about shaving my hairy cave woman legs but I got nuthin...


----------



## MKHewson

Mrs.Stinski said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> So completly off topic I am getting my hair done today and I realize siting suckd now lol
> 
> LOL, I take it you have hit the uncomfortable zone in your pregnancy?Click to expand...

Yes mame lol I was so figety lol. The stylist was very patient with me. I did remember my snacks though lol so hunger was dealt with


----------



## LGRJWR

I was wondering if some of you ladies could help me. This was my first month to take femara and was wondering is it known to delay your cycle? When I was on clomid it changed my cycles from 28 days to 34 days. I don't want to get my hopes up this Friday if AF doesn't show because the femara delayed it. Many months of false hope with clomid. Thanks for your help.


----------



## LolaM

LGRJWR said:


> I was wondering if some of you ladies could help me. This was my first month to take femara and was wondering is it known to delay your cycle? When I was on clomid it changed my cycles from 28 days to 34 days. I don't want to get my hopes up this Friday if AF doesn't show because the femara delayed it. Many months of false hope with clomid. Thanks for your help.

Femara increased my LP but didnt really change my over all cycle THAT much. i went from a 26/27 day cycle to a 28/29 day but my LP when from 9-10 days to a whoppin' 16 ddays!


----------



## LGRJWR

LolaM said:


> LGRJWR said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if some of you ladies could help me. This was my first month to take femara and was wondering is it known to delay your cycle? When I was on clomid it changed my cycles from 28 days to 34 days. I don't want to get my hopes up this Friday if AF doesn't show because the femara delayed it. Many months of false hope with clomid. Thanks for your help.
> 
> Femara increased my LP but didnt really change my over all cycle THAT much. i went from a 26/27 day cycle to a 28/29 day but my LP when from 9-10 days to a whoppin' 16 ddays!Click to expand...

Thanks for the help LolaM!


----------



## Chook

Bit quiet on here!! How's everyone going and where are you up to?


----------



## TonyaG

Chook said:


> Bit quiet on here!! How's everyone going and where are you up to?

Hi Chook! I am trying to be patient and wait to see what my beta levels are this Friday, it seems so far away....I can't resist but google other stories of beta levels that did not double.

How is everything with you?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Morning Chook!!

I am doing good, just working away lol. Im pretty doubtful that this cycle has worked because of the couple of issues that I ran into this time. Im 8dpt and I tested last night to see if the trigger was out of my system and Im pretty sure it is. What really makes me doubtful is that I havent had any IB and in the past I have usually had it around 5-6dpo and this cycle...nothing! I had some crampies last night, but Im wondering if thats just my body gearing up for AF. We shall see. How are you doing??


----------



## Beautifullei2

LGRJWR said:


> I was wondering if some of you ladies could help me. This was my first month to take femara and was wondering is it known to delay your cycle? When I was on clomid it changed my cycles from 28 days to 34 days. I don't want to get my hopes up this Friday if AF doesn't show because the femara delayed it. Many months of false hope with clomid. Thanks for your help.


It didn't delay mine but I did notice that when it was time for AF to show I had NO symptoms of her which is unusual for me.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Good Monday ladies! 

Welcome new ladies! 

Chook- how's your tww going?! We are 5dpo today! I ad some slight cramps yesterday. Just enough to notice. My boobs, of course, have been super tender and heavy starting from Tuesday late night. Do you get that during/after O ?? I haven't really had any other "symptoms" so far. I'm so nervous this cycle! 

Lola- I just love some of your comments!! always give me a good laugh. ;). 

MK - your new profile picture...you look so beautiful and love that baby bump!


----------



## TonyaG

IwantMyTurn said:


> Good Monday ladies!
> 
> Welcome new ladies!
> 
> Chook- how's your tww going?! We are 5dpo today! I ad some slight cramps yesterday. Just enough to notice. My boobs, of course, have been super tender and heavy starting from Tuesday late night. Do you get that during/after O ?? I haven't really had any other "symptoms" so far. I'm so nervous this cycle!
> 
> Lola- I just love some of your comments!! always give me a good laugh. ;).
> 
> MK - your new profile picture...you look so beautiful and love that baby bump!

I had the same symptoms as you. I cramped on and off the entire 2ww and I got BFP. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

OMG...it is so freaking HOT these past few days. Its like Im having hot flashes...I am having a super bad one right now. My pregnant assistant (whom I would think would be hot) is freezing and Im over here pouring sweat and fanning myself with anything I can get my hands on!! 

Anyone else get hot flashes before AF? Craziness!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Mrs.Stinski said:


> OMG...it is so freaking HOT these past few days. Its like Im having hot flashes...I am having a super bad one right now. My pregnant assistant (whom I would think would be hot) is freezing and Im over here pouring sweat and fanning myself with anything I can get my hands on!!
> 
> Anyone else get hot flashes before AF? Craziness!

I hear you! I get sooooo hot right before O up until AF shows and sometimes even during AF. I sweat just thinking of it. Haha!


----------



## Chook

I'm going good! My boobies are really sore but that's normal for me after o and I think the progesterone makes it worse. The progesterone also gives my night sweats but at least it's winter here. I'm seriously over the daily injections already lol. We have been keeping ourselves busy planning our wedding so haven't been obsessed with what's going on with my body as much as other cycles. I purchased a wedding dress that is totally unsuitable if I fall pregnant so hoping that will do the trick!!! Haha. 
Try not to stress tonya ( I know so much easier said then done ) I'm sure you will be fine hunny!
Don't give up hope yet mrs stinski!!!
I'm crossing everything for you Iwantmyturn!!!
Have a great day girls! Xox


----------



## Chook

I thought i would post a pic of the bruising from the clexane injections. I have two a day and this is six days worth. Just so you know when i whinge about the daily injections im not being a sooky lala! They bloody hurt lol. Excuse the stretch marks and my terrible PJ's haha!
 



Attached Files:







brooke 28812 396.jpg
File size: 32.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Chook said:


> I thought i would post a pic of the bruising from the clexane injections. I have two a day and this is six days worth. Just so you know when i whinge about the daily injections im not being a sooky lala! They bloody hurt lol. Excuse the stretch marks and my terrible PJ's haha!

Oh my gosh Chook! :(. The dthings we have to do, right!?! Hang in there girl!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Chook said:


> I thought i would post a pic of the bruising from the clexane injections. I have two a day and this is six days worth. Just so you know when i whinge about the daily injections im not being a sooky lala! They bloody hurt lol. Excuse the stretch marks and my terrible PJ's haha!

Ouch! That looks super painful! Do you have to inject in the same spot again and again? 

MK- Love the new profile pic! 
Beautiful- Love your new pic as well. I cannot figure out how to add one. I know it can't be difficult. I'm just missing something. It won't let me upload. Maybe it's the iPad?

I hope you are all doing well and those in the tww aren't going too crazy. I had a busy weekend, so I haven't been online much. DH's work trip was postponed a bit so he was around but I was planning a ladies-only garden party for Sunday, so I barely saw him. :-/ My party went well, though so that was nice and a good distraction. 

I would like to fast forward to next month so we can get this next cycle going! I'm bummed that we had to skip one.


----------



## Chook

They have to go into my belly but the bruising spreads that fast we run out of room. Found out the other day we can also inject into thigh and bum. Lucky I'm not a skinny midriff bikini wearing kind of gal lol. It will all be worth it in the end I'm sure and it's easy if I convince myself there is a bean in there I'm helping stick and grow. We have been doing them for the last six months but it was only one injection a day until this cycle.


----------



## Cridge

Chook!! Holy cow - that looks so painful! You poor thing!! :hugs:


----------



## Chook

I'm sure it will all be worth it in the end cringe!!! Your pregnancy seems to be flying! How have you been feeling?


----------



## Cridge

Chook - once you get your forever baby, all your suffering will be long forgotten. I hope it happens for you SOON so you don't have to keep dealing with that!

I'm doing well - thanks! I found out I'm anemic, which explains why I was the living dead for the first 25 weeks. Now that I'm on iron sups I'm feeling so much better! Dh and I are both ready for this pregnancy to be over though and have our Little Ninja (as we call him) in our arms!


----------



## Chook

Can't wait to see pics of your little ninja! Glad they have you on iron and your feeling better xox


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Chook that looks SOOO painful!! Im so sorry you are having to go through all of this!!

AFM, I could not longer resist testing out my trigger so I have now begun POAS! I hate doing that to myself though because I will stare at a test for freaking ever and convince myself that there is a dang shadow and then 5 minutes later see absolutely nothing. My husband calls this time during my cycle the "hold-a-pee-stick-up-to-the-light-in-hopes-to-see-absolutely-nothing" stage :haha: :dohh: I wish I had the willpower to wait to test until AF was late, but I just dont have it in me for that lol. Im super crampy today though...hope AF isnt trying to come early!!

Good luck to everyone in their 2WW!!!


----------



## TonyaG

Chook I can not believe your injections caused those marks.

Mrs. Stinski stay positive, I hope you get good news next week!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

How are you doing Tonya? You feeling any symptoms yet??


----------



## TonyaG

Mrs.Stinski said:


> How are you doing Tonya? You feeling any symptoms yet??

I have REALLY sore boobs! All the time......Friday is so far away!


----------



## TonyaG

So apparently lunch time is my weakness!
I went and bought a clear blue digital test, it said pregnant and 2-3 weeks along. 
It said that for that reading it would be over 200hcg and mine should be at 280 if doubling every 48 hours. And it wasn't first thing in the morning so I am hoping that it is well over 200.
That will have to keepe same until my test on Friday morning!


----------



## MKHewson

Thanks Ladies for noticing my profile pic, my ubber talented Hubby took them this weekend. I went to MAC and got my make up done, felt a little out of place with it all on, but how it transferred to photos was brilliant. I have another one of two of us
https://i45.tinypic.com/10wr32b.jpg


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> So apparently lunch time is my weakness!
> I went and bought a clear blue digital test, it said pregnant and 2-3 weeks along.
> It said that for that reading it would be over 200hcg and mine should be at 280 if doubling every 48 hours. And it wasn't first thing in the morning so I am hoping that it is well over 200.
> That will have to keepe same until my test on Friday morning!

Hey Tonya, I just realized your not far from me, I live Toronto, downtown west. But I am delivering at Etobicoke General. I am hoping for great number for you on Friday.


----------



## ZKinsey

Hi Everyone!! I haven't been by in a while....looks like there has been a lot going on. Congrats on the BFP Tonya!!! That is super exciting :)
My first round of Femara was a bust....no positive OPK, and BFN on my blood test. Started my next round of Provera on 8/14. Waiting on AF, and SOOOO ready to start round 2 of Femara. Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

MKHewson said:


> Thanks Ladies for noticing my profile pic, my ubber talented Hubby took them this weekend. I went to MAC and got my make up done, felt a little out of place with it all on, but how it transferred to photos was brilliant. I have another one of two of us
> https://i45.tinypic.com/10wr32b.jpg

This is a beautiful picture!!!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Good Tuesday ladies! 

I had my p4 test this morning. Will be getting results back by tomorrow afternoon...I have no doubt that I ovulated, but super curious to know my level!!! 
Dear lord!!! Let us get our BFP this cycle!!!!


----------



## TonyaG

IwantMyTurn said:


> Good Tuesday ladies!
> 
> I had my p4 test this morning. Will be getting results back by tomorrow afternoon...I have no doubt that I ovulated, but super curious to know my level!!!
> Dear lord!!! Let us get our BFP this cycle!!!!

Good luck this month!


----------



## LolaM

Im just feeling frustrated and disappointed all around. There is no reason that we arent preg yet--everything is as it should be--hormonies are correct level, SA was super high numbers and last month i have an awesome O--so what gives? - OPK today but I expect it to be + tomorrow and an IUI on Thur. Hubs is disappointed that he has to go to the dr but doesnt get to miss work for the appt.


----------



## Chiles

IwantMyTurn said:


> Good Tuesday ladies!
> 
> I had my p4 test this morning. Will be getting results back by tomorrow afternoon...I have no doubt that I ovulated, but super curious to know my level!!!
> Dear lord!!! Let us get our BFP this cycle!!!!

GoodLuck!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

...still crampy. Not really any other changes. Just hanging out, testing everyday lol. I sit here and look at the tests often and have confused myself about what i see. Only time will tell.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> Im just feeling frustrated and disappointed all around. There is no reason that we arent preg yet--everything is as it should be--hormonies are correct level, SA was super high numbers and last month i have an awesome O--so what gives? - OPK today but I expect it to be + tomorrow and an IUI on Thur. Hubs is disappointed that he has to go to the dr but doesnt get to miss work for the appt.

Awe. :(. Lola - I feel the same way a lot of the time. It's tough. :hugs:
I'll keep praying for you and your hubby! And tons of baby dust your way!!!!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Just a quick update. Got my p4 test results back this afternoon. My progesterone level was 44.7. Good! Not the highest # I've had, but not the lowest either! I hope this is our month! This is sooooo stressful!!!


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> Just a quick update. Got my p4 test results back this afternoon. My progesterone level was 44.7. Good! Not the highest # I've had, but not the lowest either! I hope this is our month! This is sooooo stressful!!!

that sounds like a good number! I hope its your month, too! I hope its EVERYBODIES month!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> Just a quick update. Got my p4 test results back this afternoon. My progesterone level was 44.7. Good! Not the highest # I've had, but not the lowest either! I hope this is our month! This is sooooo stressful!!!
> 
> that sounds like a good number! I hope its your month, too! I hope its EVERYBODIES month!Click to expand...

Thanks Lola! I hope it's everyone's month too!!!!!!!!!:dust:


----------



## Chook

I hope it's all our months and this page gets closed down lol! Fingers crossed for you all and stop torturing yourself mrs stinski haha! I really hope this is it for you!


----------



## nlk

:rofl:

it would be so nice if there was no need for this thread anymore because there was no one left to get their bfps!

I have no clue what's happening right now :nope: on femara, my cycles are usually around 30days, which means AF is due saturday. I've had cramping on and off for about a week (I can usually feel it most at night when lying down) and then yesterday (TMI!) there was a bit of pink CM when I wiped...but there's been nothing since?! Yesterday was 14dpt / 13dpo, so I'm thinking it's way too late to be IB...but I've never had that before? I normally just get horrific pain, possibly throw up from it, and then end up with full flow. And last night/this morning, I've now got a massive spot on my cheek. As if I didn't feel crappy enough, I have to deal with this! UUUGGGGHHHHHH!!

Sorry, I just needed to get this off my chest to some people who might understand my frustration!


----------



## karenh

I haven't read this whole thread, it looks overwhelming, but I had my first appointment with my RE yesterday after working just with my gyno. He is putting my on femara this cycle. Can I join y'll? If you would prefer me start a new thread I can do that as well. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

karenh said:


> I haven't read this whole thread, it looks overwhelming, but I had my first appointment with my RE yesterday after working just with my gyno. He is putting my on femara this cycle. Can I join y'll? If you would prefer me start a new thread I can do that as well. Good luck ladies!

Welcome Karen!! Of course you can join in with us :flower:


----------



## Beautifullei2

first cycle on femara I only got headaches.. this cycle I am having some major hot flashes issues lol Luckily I take my last 2 pills today!! :happydance:


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> I haven't read this whole thread, it looks overwhelming, but I had my first appointment with my RE yesterday after working just with my gyno. He is putting my on femara this cycle. Can I join y'll? If you would prefer me start a new thread I can do that as well. Good luck ladies!

Welcome, this thread is filled with a number of amazing women, we are all in different stages of infertility and the war against. I, myself was TTC for 3 years, had a MC in 2010 with my first pregnancy. I am now 35 weeks and almost there. This group is unbelievable supportive in each others personal journey. Joy is taken is each women's success.


----------



## Cridge

Lola - :hugs: I know exactly how you're feeling. It seems like I may have said this before, if so, I apologize... I had MANY cycles of clomid and femara that were picture perfect in every way and there was no reason why I wasn't getting pregnant. But, because I just wasn't, we moved on to gonal-f and boom - bfp first round both tries. I really believe that the clomid and femara just were not what my body needed to prepare a healthy follie, and gonal-f was exactly what my body was lacking so I was able to get that healthy little eggie. I know it's hard to move on to anything different when it seems like what your'e doing is working so well, but maybe it's time to start looking at other options...??? :hugs:

MK - gorgeous pic!

I hope you all get your bfp's this cycle too! Wouldn't that be so fun?!


----------



## MKHewson

Cridge said:


> Lola - :hugs: I know exactly how you're feeling. It seems like I may have said this before, if so, I apologize... I had MANY cycles of clomid and femara that were picture perfect in every way and there was no reason why I wasn't getting pregnant. But, because I just wasn't, we moved on to gonal-f and boom - bfp first round both tries. I really believe that the clomid and femara just were not what my body needed to prepare a healthy follie, and gonal-f was exactly what my body was lacking so I was able to get that healthy little eggie. I know it's hard to move on to anything different when it seems like what your'e doing is working so well, but maybe it's time to start looking at other options...??? :hugs:
> 
> MK - gorgeous pic!
> 
> I hope you all get your bfp's this cycle too! Wouldn't that be so fun?!

Thanks got to give props to the talented hubby of mine.


----------



## karenh

MKHewson said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I haven't read this whole thread, it looks overwhelming, but I had my first appointment with my RE yesterday after working just with my gyno. He is putting my on femara this cycle. Can I join y'll? If you would prefer me start a new thread I can do that as well. Good luck ladies!
> 
> Welcome, this thread is filled with a number of amazing women, we are all in different stages of infertility and the war against. I, myself was TTC for 3 years, had a MC in 2010 with my first pregnancy. I am now 35 weeks and almost there. This group is unbelievable supportive in each others personal journey. Joy is taken is each women's success.Click to expand...

I am so sorry about your angel, I can't imagine how hard that must have been. Congrats on your little one that is about to join you. That is wonderful!

We have been trying for 5 years, the first three were on our own. Then I was put on metformin and it didn't help at all, they are still upping it. I startd Clomid and then had to have emergancy sergery. Recovered for a few months and then did three more rounds never ovulating. I was finally refered to and RE and he is putting me on Femara with IUI. Thank you so much for welcoming me. I hope to be as big a help to you as I know you will be for me.


----------



## karenh

Mrs.Stinski said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I haven't read this whole thread, it looks overwhelming, but I had my first appointment with my RE yesterday after working just with my gyno. He is putting my on femara this cycle. Can I join y'll? If you would prefer me start a new thread I can do that as well. Good luck ladies!
> 
> Welcome Karen!! Of course you can join in with us :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you! :happydance:


----------



## Charisse28

Hi Ladies! I've been gone for a good while dealing with some health issues, but I'm back now and have lost track of all of the preggies:( We won't be ttc again until the new year but I'm loosing weight until then!


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Lola - :hugs: I know exactly how you're feeling. It seems like I may have said this before, if so, I apologize... I had MANY cycles of clomid and femara that were picture perfect in every way and there was no reason why I wasn't getting pregnant. But, because I just wasn't, we moved on to gonal-f and boom - bfp first round both tries. I really believe that the clomid and femara just were not what my body needed to prepare a healthy follie, and gonal-f was exactly what my body was lacking so I was able to get that healthy little eggie. I know it's hard to move on to anything different when it seems like what your'e doing is working so well, but maybe it's time to start looking at other options...??? :hugs:

Im going to ask my dr when i go for my IUI on Friday morning, I have some CM but hubs is nervous and wants to "save up" so no :sex:for me tonight-dammit, i keep telling him there is no reason for him to save up but hes convinced that since he had to save up for 72 hours before his SA he has to do that now, too and nothing i say will change his mind so im letting him be, we BD last night so, more than that i dont know


----------



## karenh

Charisse28 said:


> Hi Ladies! I've been gone for a good while dealing with some health issues, but I'm back now and have lost track of all of the preggies:( We won't be ttc again until the new year but I'm loosing weight until then!

Good luck!


----------



## karenh

Im going to ask my dr when i go for my IUI on Friday morning, I have some CM but hubs is nervous and wants to "save up" so no :sex:for me tonight-dammit, i keep telling him there is no reason for him to save up but hes convinced that since he had to save up for 72 hours before his SA he has to do that now, too and nothing i say will change his mind so im letting him be, we BD last night so, more than that i dont know[/QUOTE]

Yay for Friday! Good luck, sending you :dust:. Good luck with talking to your doc. I hope you get something that will help you achieve your :bfp:.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Im pretty sure AF is going to find me soon. The trigger is (now) completely out...had some lines that got a smidge darker but now all my tests are stark white. Ive been having cramps on and off all week so Im pretty sure she is gonna get me soon. I think my RE is going to up my dose with the new cycle so it wont be postponed a week like this one was.


----------



## LolaM

ok--its happening again--this morning i was listening to Pandora and an old song with the lines "you were born to be my baby and baby iwas made to be your man" so as i was singing along i changed it to "you were born to be my baby and baby i was made to be your MOOOOM" and when that song ended another old song came on about a guy that just found out his wife is preg...more signs or craaaaazy coincidence?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lola- Im right there with you on the sings hehehe!! ever since a few days before AF I have been getting them like crazy. Some of my friends look at me like im crazy when I tell them lol but hubby got one the other day too. It was a fortune cookie that said "A short stranger will enter your life with blessings to share"

I thought nothing of it at first but DH said.. its our baby right away lol! Gotta love him!


----------



## LolaM

Beautifullei2 said:


> Lola- Im right there with you on the sings hehehe!! ever since a few days before AF I have been getting them like crazy. Some of my friends look at me like im crazy when I tell them lol but hubby got one the other day too. It was a fortune cookie that said "A short stranger will enter your life with blessings to share"
> 
> I thought nothing of it at first but DH said.. its our baby right away lol! Gotta love him!

There have been alot lately, i found a perfect, new condition baby sweater at the Goodwill, i was not near baby items. I was hearing a song about amazing Grace on a station i never listen to and i thought to myself GRACE is a beautiful name. then there was a random pair of baby shoes in an aisle of a store not near the baby shoes, then there are the songs, ...im sure there is more but i just cant think of any now...i suppose it could all just be a coincidence :shrug: I go in at 10:40 am for my 2nd IUI, got my + today and i feel horribly bloated and unfmfy and i have alot of CF too


----------



## Beautifullei2

Hopefully its a sign of great things to come from your IUI! I have my FXED for you hun!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

karenh said:


> I haven't read this whole thread, it looks overwhelming, but I had my first appointment with my RE yesterday after working just with my gyno. He is putting my on femara this cycle. Can I join y'll? If you would prefer me start a new thread I can do that as well. Good luck ladies!

Of course you are welcome here! MK said it well. WELCOME!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> Lola - :hugs: I know exactly how you're feeling. It seems like I may have said this before, if so, I apologize... I had MANY cycles of clomid and femara that were picture perfect in every way and there was no reason why I wasn't getting pregnant. But, because I just wasn't, we moved on to gonal-f and boom - bfp first round both tries. I really believe that the clomid and femara just were not what my body needed to prepare a healthy follie, and gonal-f was exactly what my body was lacking so I was able to get that healthy little eggie. I know it's hard to move on to anything different when it seems like what your'e doing is working so well, but maybe it's time to start looking at other options...??? :hugs:
> 
> Im going to ask my dr when i go for my IUI on Friday morning, I have some CM but hubs is nervous and wants to "save up" so no :sex:for me tonight-dammit, i keep telling him there is no reason for him to save up but hes convinced that since he had to save up for 72 hours before his SA he has to do that now, too and nothing i say will change his mind so im letting him be, we BD last night so, more than that i dont knowClick to expand...

Lola - my RE always advises every other day close to IUI and every other day from IUI until my progesterone test a week later. I guess it helps quality??
Wishing you the best of luck Hun!!! :hugs:

Cridge - I'm wondering if I could get my RE to try injectibles next IUI ....IF this one doesn't work out...we have one more shot at IUI before we have to decide where to go from there...and since our fertility coverage has been taken from us...I want to somehow be more aggressive with the next cycle. I'm just always so afraid to ask for things! I feel like since we've never talked to him about any other options like injectibles, and considering I haven't even been monitored much...I just feel like he'd blow me off. Even though deep down he probably wouldn't. LoL. I'm just self conscious all the way around. He's a fantastic, highly sought out RE around here...he listens and explains everything so well...it just doesn't seem like the options are there... Maybe he just feels I don't need those options since I'm ovulating and the letrozole is working properly ...
Hmmm! Now Im rambling! Sorry! :dohh:


----------



## Prayerful

Hi ladies! I don't post often but I wanted to ask if any of you have had issues with frequent cysts while on Femara? My first Femara cycle was in April of this year. Since then I've had 2 cancelled cycles due to ovarian cysts, and now I just found out that I have another cyst! This is really becoming so discouraging! Is it just me or is this a common thing with Femara?

By the way, congratulations Tonya on your BFP!


----------



## angels2012

Prayerful said:


> Hi ladies! I don't post often but I wanted to ask if any of you have had issues with frequent cysts while on Femara? My first Femara cycle was in April of this year. Since then I've had 2 cancelled cycles due to ovarian cysts, and now I just found out that I have another cyst! This is really becoming so discouraging! Is it just me or is this a common thing with Femara?
> 
> By the way, congratulations Tonya on your BFP!

Hi Ladies - sorry I have been MIA. I ended up going through an IVF cycle and BFN. I have been secretly reading here though.... :winkwink:

Hi Prayerful - Are you using the trigger shot? It doesn't sound like it or else they all would release (99%). For regular cysts, drink beet juice! I swear it works!!! :)


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> Lola- Im right there with you on the sings hehehe!! ever since a few days before AF I have been getting them like crazy. Some of my friends look at me like im crazy when I tell them lol but hubby got one the other day too. It was a fortune cookie that said "A short stranger will enter your life with blessings to share"
> 
> I thought nothing of it at first but DH said.. its our baby right away lol! Gotta love him!
> 
> There have been alot lately, i found a perfect, new condition baby sweater at the Goodwill, i was not near baby items. I was hearing a song about amazing Grace on a station i never listen to and i thought to myself GRACE is a beautiful name. then there was a random pair of baby shoes in an aisle of a store not near the baby shoes, then there are the songs, ...im sure there is more but i just cant think of any now...i suppose it could all just be a coincidence :shrug: I go in at 10:40 am for my 2nd IUI, got my + today and i feel horribly bloated and unfmfy and i have alot of CF tooClick to expand...

Oh, all those signs sound amayzing. Good luck today! I hope this it is for you!


----------



## siblingwishes

:dust:Lola - gl with the IUI today!!!


----------



## TonyaG

Okay my results are in. Beta 1930 up from 69 last Friday!
I'm booked for my 6 week scan next Friday.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

TonyaG said:


> Okay my results are in. Beta 1930 up from 69 last Friday!
> I'm booked for my 6 week scan next Friday.

How exciting!!!! Im sure you feel very relieved!!! Congrats again!!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Ok ladies, I need some opinions. Im due for AF Sun/Mon and today I just had some pink spotting. Im 11/12 dpo...its that too late for IB? Im assuming its my period gearing up, but figured I would ask anyway. I feel like Ive never done this before or something LOL. Taking a 4 month break really messed with my head!


----------



## karenh

TonyaG said:


> Okay my results are in. Beta 1930 up from 69 last Friday!
> I'm booked for my 6 week scan next Friday.

That is wonderful! Congratz!


----------



## angels2012

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Ok ladies, I need some opinions. Im due for AF Sun/Mon and today I just had some pink spotting. Im 11/12 dpo...its that too late for IB? Im assuming its my period gearing up, but figured I would ask anyway. I feel like Ive never done this before or something LOL. Taking a 4 month break really messed with my head!

That's not too late. I had mine at 12dpo once.


----------



## LolaM

had my IUI this morning, feeling crampy and just started spotting so i do believe that is my hint to get the blankies out and snuggle on the couch for the rest of the night! wish i had some chocolate!


----------



## MKHewson

Good luck Lola, I hope this is your last tww ,I'll keep my fingers crossed


----------



## Cridge

IWantmyturn - I wouldn't be afraid to talk to your doc about other options. I've "fired" so many doctors because they wouldn't listen to me. It's your body, and they work for you. You're paying the big bucks, so if he doesn't at least listen to you, that's a red flag, in my opinion. If he's as good as people say, then he'll definitely talk to you about other options. Doctors can be intimidating, but really, you're the one paying them, so they need to keep that in mind.... you can always go somewhere else. :hugs:


----------



## beaniekins

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Ok ladies, I need some opinions. Im due for AF Sun/Mon and today I just had some pink spotting. Im 11/12 dpo...its that too late for IB? Im assuming its my period gearing up, but figured I would ask anyway. I feel like Ive never done this before or something LOL. Taking a 4 month break really messed with my head!

It is supposedly too late...BUT...I had implantation bleeding with my daughter on day 11 so I can tell you it does happen sometimes. I never ever spot otherwise so I knew it was something different. It was not a lot, really just a couple little spots on my underwear. Good luck!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

I'm pretty sure its AF on her way because I have been spotting on and off all evening. We'll see if it picks up tomorrow or not and see where it goes. I kinda thought this cycle was a bust anyway with all of the issues, so hopefully next cycle will be a little better.


----------



## LotusBlossom

LolaM said:


> had my IUI this morning, feeling crampy and just started spotting so i do believe that is my hint to get the blankies out and snuggle on the couch for the rest of the night! wish i had some chocolate!

Fingers crossed for you, Lola!

Congrats on the high beta number, Tonya!

I'm still waiting for the next cycle, so I've got about 2 more weeks before AF and I can start over. 

Good luck to everyone in the tww! I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## Prayerful

angels2012 said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I don't post often but I wanted to ask if any of you have had issues with frequent cysts while on Femara? My first Femara cycle was in April of this year. Since then I've had 2 cancelled cycles due to ovarian cysts, and now I just found out that I have another cyst! This is really becoming so discouraging! Is it just me or is this a common thing with Femara?
> 
> By the way, congratulations Tonya on your BFP!
> 
> Hi Ladies - sorry I have been MIA. I ended up going through an IVF cycle and BFN. I have been secretly reading here though.... :winkwink:
> 
> Hi Prayerful - Are you using the trigger shot? It doesn't sound like it or else they all would release (99%). For regular cysts, drink beet juice! I swear it works!!! :)Click to expand...

Hi Angels. Thanks for the reply! I actually have been using a trigger shot. I used one trigger shot the first time, two the second and third time, and then I also added in Follistim injections for the third round. I'll try the beet juice. Any other thoughts though on why this would be happening even with the trigger shot?


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> had my IUI this morning, feeling crampy and just started spotting so i do believe that is my hint to get the blankies out and snuggle on the couch for the rest of the night! wish i had some chocolate!

Yay! I hope you catch that eggie and it sticks!


----------



## LolaM

still having mild cramping and spotting. Slept in late and had a very relaxing day


----------



## angels2012

Prayerful said:


> angels2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I don't post often but I wanted to ask if any of you have had issues with frequent cysts while on Femara? My first Femara cycle was in April of this year. Since then I've had 2 cancelled cycles due to ovarian cysts, and now I just found out that I have another cyst! This is really becoming so discouraging! Is it just me or is this a common thing with Femara?
> 
> By the way, congratulations Tonya on your BFP!
> 
> Hi Ladies - sorry I have been MIA. I ended up going through an IVF cycle and BFN. I have been secretly reading here though.... :winkwink:
> 
> Hi Prayerful - Are you using the trigger shot? It doesn't sound like it or else they all would release (99%). For regular cysts, drink beet juice! I swear it works!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Angels. Thanks for the reply! I actually have been using a trigger shot. I used one trigger shot the first time, two the second and third time, and then I also added in Follistim injections for the third round. I'll try the beet juice. Any other thoughts though on why this would be happening even with the trigger shot?Click to expand...

Did you have any cyst(s) before starting femara? If yes then get checked for pcos? I used to get a new cyst every month! My egg just won't release. I had an ultrasound twice a month for about 4 to 5 months to monitor my endometrioma. Cyst would come and go and a new one showed. Since i started drinking beet juice i dont get them. I only have one working ovary so the left is cranking! I don't have pcos. I have the terrible endometriosis that poisons the inside to prevent fertilization :( 

what does your doctor say about the cyst?


----------



## Prayerful

angels2012 said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angels2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I don't post often but I wanted to ask if any of you have had issues with frequent cysts while on Femara? My first Femara cycle was in April of this year. Since then I've had 2 cancelled cycles due to ovarian cysts, and now I just found out that I have another cyst! This is really becoming so discouraging! Is it just me or is this a common thing with Femara?
> 
> By the way, congratulations Tonya on your BFP!
> 
> Hi Ladies - sorry I have been MIA. I ended up going through an IVF cycle and BFN. I have been secretly reading here though.... :winkwink:
> 
> Hi Prayerful - Are you using the trigger shot? It doesn't sound like it or else they all would release (99%). For regular cysts, drink beet juice! I swear it works!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Angels. Thanks for the reply! I actually have been using a trigger shot. I used one trigger shot the first time, two the second and third time, and then I also added in Follistim injections for the third round. I'll try the beet juice. Any other thoughts though on why this would be happening even with the trigger shot?Click to expand...
> 
> Did you have any cyst(s) before starting femara? If yes then get checked for pcos? I used to get a new cyst every month! My egg just won't release. I had an ultrasound twice a month for about 4 to 5 months to monitor my endometrioma. Cyst would come and go and a new one showed. Since i started drinking beet juice i dont get them. I only have one working ovary so the left is cranking! I don't have pcos. I have the terrible endometriosis that poisons the inside to prevent fertilization :(
> 
> what does your doctor say about the cyst?Click to expand...

I was never really monitored before the Femara so if I had cysts I never knew it. My cycles have gotten more painful over the years but are mostly tolerable except for the first day. Hopefully I don't have PCOS or endometriosis! I am meeting with my RE on Tuesday to discuss what is going on and where to go from here.


----------



## Kled

This is my first round of Femara. I'm taking 5 mg days 5-9. Today is CD 9. The best part... No side effects! Just some cramping but I'm hoping that's a good thing. I took one round of Clomid and I did ovulate, but it also gave me a large cyst. Hoping this first month brings me a BFP!


----------



## LolaM

Kled said:


> This is my first round of Femara. I'm taking 5 mg days 5-9. Today is CD 9. The best part... No side effects! Just some cramping but I'm hoping that's a good thing. I took one round of Clomid and I did ovulate, but it also gave me a large cyst. Hoping this first month brings me a BFP!

I havent really had any side effects from Femara.  Where i have issue is with my metformin, which upsets my stomach if i get too much of any one thing in my tummy, ie too much sugar,too many carbs, etc. I have a few more months to take it and then i dont know what will hppen after that...im not prepared to look that far ahead yet. I had horribl side effects with clomid and bb pain for the entire tww, with very little response, my progesterone was 5. something WITH clomid so i was moved to femara and went to 29.9 progesterone with my first dose! Ive not had a cyst or any major issues, it just seems i cant get knocked up! I just finished my 2nd IUI on Friday so i am....2 dpiui and still crampy and spotty! oh joy! 
GL to you and welcome to our cyber-family


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hi ladies :)

Cridge -thanks for the advice! 
Lola - hoping and praying this is your cycle!
Kled - welcome! 

I myself am around 11dpiui...hmmm. Not much going on except I've been feeling light cramps on and off for the past few days. Seem to be peeing more frequently these past few days as well...? Maybe I'm just drinking more...I don't know. Boobs definitely tender but not super heavy, and I'm glad for that...that part only lasted about 4 days after O this cycle (I really hate that. LoL). And of course the skin breakout! Boo! 
All the regulars of my cycle...nothing out of the normal besides peeing more.
Just tryin not to read into anything. Been keeping myself busy with my hubby. We've been camping since Friday and will be headed home tomorrow. 

I JUST WANT MY BFP damn it. ;p. please! LOL I can't believe it's been going on 12 cycles with my RE...time really does fly. 

Baby dust to the rest of you! And hoping all the soon to be mommies are doing well!


----------



## nc1998

Prayerful said:


> angels2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I don't post often but I wanted to ask if any of you have had issues with frequent cysts while on Femara? My first Femara cycle was in April of this year. Since then I've had 2 cancelled cycles due to ovarian cysts, and now I just found out that I have another cyst! This is really becoming so discouraging! Is it just me or is this a common thing with Femara?
> 
> By the way, congratulations Tonya on your BFP!
> 
> Hi Ladies - sorry I have been MIA. I ended up going through an IVF cycle and BFN. I have been secretly reading here though.... :winkwink:
> 
> Hi Prayerful - Are you using the trigger shot? It doesn't sound like it or else they all would release (99%). For regular cysts, drink beet juice! I swear it works!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Angels. Thanks for the reply! I actually have been using a trigger shot. I used one trigger shot the first time, two the second and third time, and then I also added in Follistim injections for the third round. I'll try the beet juice. Any other thoughts though on why this would be happening even with the trigger shot?Click to expand...

I had a cyst on my one cycle of femara that caused ovulation. Seems to be pretty common! Mine went away after the next cycle, and I did eat lots of beets too. :)


----------



## nc1998

Kled said:


> This is my first round of Femara. I'm taking 5 mg days 5-9. Today is CD 9. The best part... No side effects! Just some cramping but I'm hoping that's a good thing. I took one round of Clomid and I did ovulate, but it also gave me a large cyst. Hoping this first month brings me a BFP!

Welcome Kled! Hope Femara does the trick for you!


----------



## Prayerful

nc1998 said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angels2012 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I don't post often but I wanted to ask if any of you have had issues with frequent cysts while on Femara? My first Femara cycle was in April of this year. Since then I've had 2 cancelled cycles due to ovarian cysts, and now I just found out that I have another cyst! This is really becoming so discouraging! Is it just me or is this a common thing with Femara?
> 
> By the way, congratulations Tonya on your BFP!
> 
> Hi Ladies - sorry I have been MIA. I ended up going through an IVF cycle and BFN. I have been secretly reading here though.... :winkwink:
> 
> Hi Prayerful - Are you using the trigger shot? It doesn't sound like it or else they all would release (99%). For regular cysts, drink beet juice! I swear it works!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Angels. Thanks for the reply! I actually have been using a trigger shot. I used one trigger shot the first time, two the second and third time, and then I also added in Follistim injections for the third round. I'll try the beet juice. Any other thoughts though on why this would be happening even with the trigger shot?Click to expand...
> 
> I had a cyst on my one cycle of femara that caused ovulation. Seems to be pretty common! Mine went away after the next cycle, and I did eat lots of beets too. :)Click to expand...

Yay for the magic beets! Here's to hoping they work for me as well! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Uugghhh...so my RE's office has been closed all weekend and they are closed today for the holiday. My problem = today is CD 3 when I should be starting my femara. Oh what to do!!!! Guess I will just call them tomorrow and see what they want to do, I really dont want to have to miss this cycle because their office was closed!!!!


----------



## LolaM

Still cramping. Nice high temp today


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Uugghhh...so my RE's office has been closed all weekend and they are closed today for the holiday. My problem = today is CD 3 when I should be starting my femara. Oh what to do!!!! Guess I will just call them tomorrow and see what they want to do, I really dont want to have to miss this cycle because their office was closed!!!!



Hope they let you have it! My RE has had me start a day late before, seems like no big deal ....good luck !!!!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> Still cramping. Nice high temp today


Hope you catch that eggie! Have you temped your whole ttc journey? I did for awhile, but since the iui's, I haven't. Just feels like more of a let down when that time comes.


----------



## Cridge

Mrs.Stinski - you'll be fine to start a day or two later than CD3, so don't worry about it!! :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Still cramping. Nice high temp today
> 
> 
> Hope you catch that eggie! Have you temped your whole ttc journey? I did for awhile, but since the iui's, I haven't. Just feels like more of a let down when that time comes.Click to expand...

I started temping when my dr asked me to, last October <almost a year> i temp now when AF is gone until O is confirmed. Then I stop, i do it only to work with mt OPK and confirm O to show that my medication is indeed still working as i have/had a LPD and low progesterone. Does anyone know, if LPD can be cured or is it just treated? The temp drop is devastating to me, so i give myself a break when and where i can. Hubs is getting in on the game, trying to convince my egg to grow into a big fat baby, he is my precious


----------



## karenh

I am on cd30, I took my last progesterone pill last night. I am not just waiting on AF. I am excited to start on the Femara. Good luck to you ladies!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Talked to the nurse this morning, my RE is thinking about switching me back to clomid....not what I really want to do, but guess I will just wait and see. For some reason, the cycles that I am on Femara I get UTIs when my period starts...every time...I dont understand it!! I have researched the mess out of it and there is nothing stating that there is a link between the two, but when I was on my break I didnt have them but as soon as I started back on femara here they come again. Just weird.


----------



## karenh

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Talked to the nurse this morning, my RE is thinking about switching me back to clomid....not what I really want to do, but guess I will just wait and see. For some reason, the cycles that I am on Femara I get UTIs when my period starts...every time...I dont understand it!! I have researched the mess out of it and there is nothing stating that there is a link between the two, but when I was on my break I didnt have them but as soon as I started back on femara here they come again. Just weird.

Weird. How did you respond to the Clomid? Have you thought about doing the Gonal F shots?


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Still cramping. Nice high temp today
> 
> 
> Hope you catch that eggie! Have you temped your whole ttc journey? I did for awhile, but since the iui's, I haven't. Just feels like more of a let down when that time comes.Click to expand...
> 
> I started temping when my dr asked me to, last October <almost a year> i temp now when AF is gone until O is confirmed. Then I stop, i do it only to work with mt OPK and confirm O to show that my medication is indeed still working as i have/had a LPD and low progesterone. Does anyone know, if LPD can be cured or is it just treated? The temp drop is devastating to me, so i give myself a break when and where i can. Hubs is getting in on the game, trying to convince my egg to grow into a big fat baby, he is my preciousClick to expand...

Maybe I should temp just after AF until O. I could probably handle that. LoL
Sorry, I can't help you with the LPD question.


----------



## Kled

I just love seeing the OPK's getting darker everyday!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hi ladies. 

Today is CD 28 / 13dpiui. I'm an emotional mess today. Skin all broke out. Tender boobs. I'm such a Debbie downer today. :(. Why does this have to happen to me every month close to finding out my tww results? Oh wait! Maybe because 100% of the time it's been my damn PMS and AF working its way!!!! Blah. 
I'm freakin out because we have no infertility coverage anymore, because we've got one more chance at IUI before we either do septum resection and one more IUI or move to IVF...OR start considering adoption as another option.....it's all so overwhelming. And it's hard for me to be optimistic all the time. 
Has anyone else lttc considered adoption? We've been thinking of starting the process while still doing fertility treatments a few more months, since the process can take so long..
Feelings on that? I'm just super confused and this point, and feeling IMPATIENT. 
Maybe it's time to talk to a professional about all this? I'm sure it wouldn't hurt...


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> Has anyone else lttc considered adoption? We've been thinking of starting the process while still doing fertility treatments a few more months, since the process can take so long..
> Feelings on that? I'm just super confused and this point, and feeling IMPATIENT.
> Maybe it's time to talk to a professional about all this? I'm sure it wouldn't hurt...


I have always wanted to adopt and hubs and i were going to start state adoption this summer but he wanted to focus on having our own child for a little while. We are now considering a move so i guess adoption will have to wail until we figure out where and IF we are leaving, but im sure that at some point we will adopt, as state is much cheaper. I also remember someone in one of these rooms saying that their adoption agent told them they would have had a baby yesterday if they had done through the state. There are alot of kids out there that need a home, so i think adoption is a good idea.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

karenh said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> Talked to the nurse this morning, my RE is thinking about switching me back to clomid....not what I really want to do, but guess I will just wait and see. For some reason, the cycles that I am on Femara I get UTIs when my period starts...every time...I dont understand it!! I have researched the mess out of it and there is nothing stating that there is a link between the two, but when I was on my break I didnt have them but as soon as I started back on femara here they come again. Just weird.
> 
> Weird. How did you respond to the Clomid? Have you thought about doing the Gonal F shots?Click to expand...

I did respond to the Clomid, got pregnant the 2nd cycle but ended in MC. Then I waited 4 months and switched Drs and he gave me Femara when I told him that Clomid makes me go a little crazy LOL. 

Good news is he is letting me stay on the femara for this cycle. He didnt want to increase the dose because I responded last cycle, just delayed response. So Im kinda worried about this cycle because I was delayed last month and Im a day late starting the meds, but he still wants to do a scan on CD 12. Im worried that it will be delayed again, which sucks because my insurance doesnt cover fertility stuff so I pay out of pocket each and everytime I walk into that office. I know it will be worth it in the end, but I just feel like the deck is stacked against me this cycle. :wacko:


----------



## Cridge

LolaM said:


> I also remember someone in one of these rooms saying that their adoption agent told them they would have had a baby yesterday if they had done through the state. There are alot of kids out there that need a home, so i think adoption is a good idea.

That was me. We did attempt adoption through a private agency and gave up after 3 years. When I told our case worker that we wanted to put our file on hold, he told me that if we had gone through the state, we would have had a baby "yesterday". So, yes, I think that's the way to go. In fact, I think if you go through your state, you actually get PAID to adopt, instead of the other way around if you go privately. It's probably different in every state, but I know that here the state gives you a monthly check for fostering and adopting through them. :wacko:


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I also remember someone in one of these rooms saying that their adoption agent told them they would have had a baby yesterday if they had done through the state. There are alot of kids out there that need a home, so i think adoption is a good idea.
> 
> That was me. We did attempt adoption through a private agency and gave up after 3 years. When I told our case worker that we wanted to put our file on hold, he told me that if we had gone through the state, we would have had a baby "yesterday". So, yes, I think that's the way to go. In fact, I think if you go through your state, you actually get PAID to adopt, instead of the other way around if you go privately. It's probably different in every state, but I know that here the state gives you a monthly check for fostering and adopting through them. :wacko:Click to expand...

In AZ it was $800 deposit refundble when adoption was final. We would have to put a downpayment on a kid???? I know if u foster u get a monthly stipend but I'm not sure I could give a kid back, honestly. You can get very attached.


----------



## karenh

*Lola:* DH and I tried to adopt through the State of Oregon where we live. We were in the process for a year and then had to put it on hold due to personal reasons. I still want to adopt but DH really wants to try and have one of our DNA. I think if you both agree then go for it. I think the reason for the deposit could be because people get placements and it is harder than they thought so they back out before the adoption is final. That breaks my heart. I hope you guys can get the results you are looking for. Good luck!
*Mrs. Stinski:* I know what you mean. Every cycle counts because we are npaying out of pocket as well. Thankfully my doc seems to understand that. He put me on 7.5 of Femara for my first month since 150 of Clomid didnt even make me ovulate. I hope it works for both of us!
*Iwantmyturn:* It can be so frustrating for sure. I am sorry you are going through that. By professional do you mean a counselor? If so, no it cant hurt. It can actually help. They can help you work through your feelings and help you stay calm which can increase your fertility. I hope you find the support you need.


----------



## Cridge

Lola - I know, seriously, right?! Drug addicts and teenagers are having babies for free all the time and people that would make a stable, loving home are having to pay through the nose to get their babies. I understand why agencies need to make money, but the amount they're making makes me sick. But when we want a child bad enough, we cough it up and think nothing of it. It's obviously so worth it, but the thought of "buying a baby" can make me a little sick sometimes.


----------



## MKHewson

SO the plan has been set in motion, induction starts on Sept 20. I can't even begin to describe how hearing that made me feel, skinny of it, I called my Mom in tears telling her I need her here LOL. Then I went to my Midwife and she put things in a much better perspective, and now i am excited.


----------



## Cridge

Oh my goodness MK! I can't believe you're so close and you have a date!!! My mom asked me just yesterday if I wanted her to come out. I told her she's welcome to if it sounds fun for her, but I don't need her here. I found out with #1 that I actually prefer to go at the "new mom" thing alone. I even kicked dh out after a week of him being home. So you might surprise yourself - try not to stress - you'll be great!!

By the way - why are they inducing you 2 weeks early? Is it because of the GD?


----------



## TonyaG

Wow!! That is so close, good luck!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Yay MK! I can't believe it's already almost time for baby!! So excited for you!


----------



## MKHewson

Cridge said:


> Oh my goodness MK! I can't believe you're so close and you have a date!!! My mom asked me just yesterday if I wanted her to come out. I told her she's welcome to if it sounds fun for her, but I don't need her here. I found out with #1 that I actually prefer to go at the "new mom" thing alone. I even kicked dh out after a week of him being home. So you might surprise yourself - try not to stress - you'll be great!!
> 
> By the way - why are they inducing you 2 weeks early? Is it because of the GD?

Yes, this week US says she is about 7.5lbs (even though my midwife said to take the estimate with a grain of salt.) And I don't doubt I could do without my mom, but we are very close. Her and my DH have an amazing relationship, I cant imagine not having her there. She is so excited,she was put to sleep when she had me, so to be there present for her grand daughter is a dream come true. I still cant believe my dream of being a mother is weeks away. I cant even begin to wrap my head around it.


----------



## MKHewson

IwantMyTurn said:


> Yay MK! I can't believe it's already almost time for baby!! So excited for you!

Thank you so much. I keep you in my prayers that your turn comes soon, as I always have said, infertility is cruel and women like yourself deserve to have there dreams met.


----------



## Chiles

Yay MK!!!!!I am sooo excited for you...You have been through do much to get where you are today!!!! :hugs: I am sure everything will be fine!!!! BTW, I love your avatar pic....beautiful and pregnant all in one. Wish you all the best!!!!

@Lola- their may be an option to foster adopt. Where they place them in the home with you for foster care while they diminish all the parents legal rights etc. But their is still that chance it may not go through. So full adoption maybe the way to go. I agree going through the state. I know here in SC they pay for everything in most cases. We were looking into adoption as well, and I still do want to adopt. I wish you the best with your decision.


----------



## MKHewson

Chiles said:


> Yay MK!!!!!I am sooo excited for you...You have been through do much to get where you are today!!!! :hugs: I am sure everything will be fine!!!! BTW, I love your avatar pic....beautiful and pregnant all in one. Wish you all the best!!!!
> 
> @Lola- their may be an option to foster adopt. Where they place them in the home with you for foster care while they diminish all the parents legal rights etc. But their is still that chance it may not go through. So full adoption maybe the way to go. I agree going through the state. I know here in SC they pay for everything in most cases. We were looking into adoption as well, and I still do want to adopt. I wish you the best with your decision.

Thanks and do I see baby girl in your profile pic hehee


----------



## Chiles

Yes I am having a girl too! We picked her name already which is Reagan Skyy! I am so happy for you! :hugs:


----------



## karenh

MKHewson said:


> SO the plan has been set in motion, induction starts on Sept 20. I can't even begin to describe how hearing that made me feel, skinny of it, I called my Mom in tears telling her I need her here LOL. Then I went to my Midwife and she put things in a much better perspective, and now i am excited.

You little one is almost here! I am so happy for you! I hope all goes well.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hey ladies. 

So, I'm 15dpiui /CD30. I've yet to test. I don't want to test. I'm just going to wait it out and see if AF ever shows. Last cycle was 39 days, so I'll wait until at least then. I'm just so torn from MONTH AFTER MONTH of BFN's! 
I feel like AF is on her way. Ugh. But who knows. I do know that I have super high energy today even with only 5 hours of sleep and being up since 4am. I feel cramps, but more on my left side (always on my right usually) and boobs still super heavy and tender.

Oh. And one more thing, if I see one more preggo pop up on Facebook, I'm going to scream. At them. LoL. I swear EVERYONE i know has kids or is going be having them! I need to work on that part within myself. I never imagined feeling the resentment that I feel sometimes. How do you ladies deal with things like this? Or maybe it's just me!?


----------



## Chook

So I had my beta blood test yesterday and it was negative so I've stopped the progesterone and af should arrive soon. The negative hit me harder then I thought yesterday but feeling better today. It's hard to keep calm and be realistic with steroids pumping through my system. Anyway bring on the next cycle.


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> Hey ladies.
> 
> Oh. And one more thing, if I see one more preggo pop up on Facebook, I'm going to scream. At them. LoL. I swear EVERYONE i know has kids or is going be having them! I need to work on that part within myself. I never imagined feeling the resentment that I feel sometimes. How do you ladies deal with things like this? Or maybe it's just me!?

I feel the same way. I get a serious case of the 'i hate you' and 'you AND your baby can piss off' and i dont deal with it. I know the inevitable truth and im just not ready to deal with it...I just try not to think about it much :hugs:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Chook - sorry about your bfn. Best of luck next cycle!!! 

Lola - it stinks doesn't it? Is it so much to ask for our little bean?!? Ugh! Hang in there! 

Hugs to you both <3


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> Chook - sorry about your bfn. Best of luck next cycle!!!
> 
> Lola - it stinks doesn't it? Is it so much to ask for our little bean?!? Ugh! Hang in there!
> 
> Hugs to you both <3

and the same to you. Im feeling better-peppier--I think I just needed to get in a good workout! :bodyb:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

So sorry Chook, had everything crossed for you this cycle. 
Afm, terrible headache tonight. Its been such a rough week at work, my boss is out for 3 months for emergency surgery YESTERDAY and she has been out since Friday so its been crazy. I so need a break from school too. Sooooo looking forward to my cruise next month!! If this cycle doesn't work then we are taking a month off. Who really wants to do all of this fertility stuff on vacation?!?! Not me. Guess we will see how it goes.

Two more friends did the FB "were knocked up" posts this week. Aaaaahhhhhh!!! Ok, I feel better now. On a better note, my sis in law called and said she thinks she may go into labor soon. She started having some light spotting so maybe about to lose the mucus plug??? I have no clue. She is scheduled to be induced Monday so either way my new nephew will be here in a few days!!


----------



## Prayerful

So I went to my RE on Tuesday to follow up regarding my frequent cysts. Had another ultrasound while I was there, and guess what... another cyst! He thinks I have endometriosis. :cry: I'm having laproscopic surgery next Tuesday to find out for sure. They will also clean out some of the endometriosis and remove the cysts while they are in there if they determine it is necessary. So not looking forward to surgery on top of everything else! Have any of you had this type of surgery before?


----------



## Cridge

Iwantmyturn - it took me years to "achieve" the attitude I finally have with other people and their kids, but I have to say that I'm a much happier person now that I have the perspective I do.... I started telling myself that I can't begrudge others for doing the exact same thing I would do if I could. Am I to expect everyone to stop having kids because I can't? I had so much bitterness and pain inside and I just decided life wasn't worth living that way. I had to find a way to deal with the bitterness and enjoy life. I used to hate going to baby showers, but I found a way to love them. I had to make a conscious decision to change my attitude. It was hard, and it took a very long time, but I finally got to the place where I could HONESTLY say that "I can't begrudge others for doing exactly what I would do if I could". You're not wrong for feeling the way you do - it's totally natural, but if you'd rather feel happy (as I decided I would), then it's worth the effort, in my opinion. :hug: It really does suck though!


----------



## karenh

*IwantMyTurn:* I know how you feel. I am just now starting to get to the point where I am not resentful. I am not all the way there yet, and the only way I have made any progress is by praying. This journey we all are on is one of the hardest. Try and hang in there and if you need to, disconnect your facebook for a while.
*Chook:* Sorry for you let down this cycle. They are tough. Bring on the next cycle is a great attitude! Good luck!
*LolaM:* Glad the workout helped!
*Mrs. Stinski:* Yay for the nephew on the way! Mine isnt due until January. I cant wait! Sorry about work. That sounds stressful.
*Prayerful:* Sorry about the added issue of endo. I know that is going to be hard to deal with, but hopefully now they can help you get better and get you BFP.
*Cridge:* You have a great attitude! Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## TonyaG

Hi ladies! I had my 6 week scan today and the baby only measured at 5 weeks, everything was in the right place with yolk sac and fetal pole. But I'm concerned how can my dates be that frat off when everything was monitored? What do you ladies think?
I have to go back next Friday for another scan.


----------



## ZKinsey

IWantMyTurn....I know EXACTLY how you feel. It seems that everyone around me is either pregnant, or has just had a baby and it SUCKS. I want SO bad to be happy for them, but it's impossible (at least for ME) to push my resentment aside :(
Today is CD6 for me, my 2nd day on round two of Femara. I'm really emotional this round. Not sure why. I cried when the DJ on the radio this morning just said the NAME of a sad song. I wish, more than anything, that a miracle would occur and that we would ALL get our BFP. Life can be so unfair at times :nope:


----------



## Chiles

TonyaG said:


> Hi ladies! I had my 6 week scan today and the baby only measured at 5 weeks, everything was in the right place with yolk sac and fetal pole. But I'm concerned how can my dates be that frat off when everything was monitored? What do you ladies think?
> I have to go back next Friday for another scan.

Congrats!!!! :happydance: 

Familiar thing happened to me...it all goes by ovulation and implantation. My story is a little different then yours though...Counting from the start of my cycle I was a week behind too. I was not quite sure when I ovulated either so I can't really say too much. But don't worry yourselff... Long as your baby has a heart beat next week and measuring on point from today's scan everything should be fine. Measuring a week behind is the least of your worries at the moment. And there is a chance that the baby will catch up a few days or even measure ahead...it sound crazy but it happens. :flower:


----------



## LolaM

:sleep:My back is killing me and I'm too tired to decide what restaurant to eat at tonight


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> :sleep:My back is killing me and I'm too tired to decide what restaurant to eat at tonight

Olive garden is having their never ending pasta bowl.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Cridge - thanks for the advice. I definitely dont want to stay "bitter" ....it's definitely something will be working on for myself. 
Prayerful - I don't know anything about the surgery myself, but wishing you the best of luck!!
Tonya - easier said than done, but try not to worry too much! Did the doc seem concerned? I'm sure everything will be ok on Friday. Best of luck!!
Zkinsey - I'm exactly where you are... I just cant help but be resentful. :(. Hang in there!!!

I myself am 17dpiui / CD31. Didn't test again today. Have had some decent cramping on and off today and some pokes? Boobs are really annoying. LoL. They are so tender and I never want to take my bra off...and I hate bras. Haha!


----------



## TonyaG

The nurse did not seemed overly concerned, she focused on the positive things, like that the baby is in the right place, and everything looks good for 5 weeks......oh well, like you say, I am going to try not to worry since that will not help anything. I am going to stay busy and wait for next Friday to come.


----------



## Cridge

Tonya - I know exactly when I ovulated (almost to the hour!) and my little guy measured 3 days behind from the very get go. I freaked out at my first u/s because I was expecting to see a lot more than I saw. He started out slow, but was very consistent (until 20 weeks, when he decided to measure even further behind :wacko:), so that's what I focused on. It's hard, but try to focus on the good things - that you saw a yolk sac and fetal pole!!

Iwantmyturn - I can't believe you haven't tested!! It all sounds so great - I hope this is it for you!! How long is your typical LP?


----------



## TonyaG

Cridge said:


> Tonya - I know exactly when I ovulated (almost to the hour!) and my little guy measured 3 days behind from the very get go. I freaked out at my first u/s because I was expecting to see a lot more than I saw. He started out slow, but was very consistent (until 20 weeks, when he decided to measure even further behind :wacko:), so that's what I focused on. It's hard, but try to focus on the good things - that you saw a yolk sac and fetal pole!!
> 
> Iwantmyturn - I can't believe you haven't tested!! It all sounds so great - I hope this is it for you!! How long is your typical LP?

I guess that's why I'm so nervous, because I know my dates. But the nurse insisted they can still be wrong!


----------



## nc1998

Hi ladies! 

As a person who got preg. easily with my first 2 children (please don't hate me!), I can honestly say I probably said silly things about falling preg so easily back then, and I hope I never made anyone sad who was struggling with infertility.

I think most people really don't mean to hurt anyone's feelings, they just aren't thinking about how their words might affect someone. Infertility is such a silent struggle; there are so few people in your day to day life that you can discuss things like ovulation with! Even now most of my friends don't know that I've been trying for another child for years, and they say silly things about not wanting children, etc. And if they do get preg. they complain about their pregnancy symptoms. I try to remember that if people knew that others were struggling with infertility they would be more cautious with their words. And then it goes both ways, a very close friend of mine recently felt so guilty about getting preg b/c she thought I "deserved" it more. 

Hugs to all you ladies, and hang in there! I am sure it's extremely difficult to be lttc#1, and I really hope that you will all get bfp's soon.

AFM - I am hoping to O (still on the prolactin med instead of femara). I'm on CD24ish... I had just started to give up and think about what the next game plan will be, but then a bit more CF the last day, so I guess I'll hold out another week before I completely give up this cycle. 

:dust: to all of you!


----------



## nc1998

TonyaG said:


> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> Tonya - I know exactly when I ovulated (almost to the hour!) and my little guy measured 3 days behind from the very get go. I freaked out at my first u/s because I was expecting to see a lot more than I saw. He started out slow, but was very consistent (until 20 weeks, when he decided to measure even further behind :wacko:), so that's what I focused on. It's hard, but try to focus on the good things - that you saw a yolk sac and fetal pole!!
> 
> Iwantmyturn - I can't believe you haven't tested!! It all sounds so great - I hope this is it for you!! How long is your typical LP?
> 
> I guess that's why I'm so nervous, because I know my dates. But the nurse insisted they can still be wrong!Click to expand...

I have a friend whose baby measured one week small (she was pretty certain of O date) and everything turned out fine. Hang in there!


----------



## nc1998

Prayerful said:


> So I went to my RE on Tuesday to follow up regarding my frequent cysts. Had another ultrasound while I was there, and guess what... another cyst! He thinks I have endometriosis. :cry: I'm having laproscopic surgery next Tuesday to find out for sure. They will also clean out some of the endometriosis and remove the cysts while they are in there if they determine it is necessary. So not looking forward to surgery on top of everything else! Have any of you had this type of surgery before?

Sorry you have to go through with this! I haven't had that surgery, but hopefully it will help you get your bfp sooner. Good luck!


----------



## LolaM

hello ladies!!! What CD am i on? ive got nooo idea! What i do know is that my teeth have suddenly become sensative to cold and they never have been before, weird. I felt slightly crampy this evening but im not sure it was anything. Now im at home chlling on the couch, hope to stay here all weekend but i know i have errands to run...booo hoooo


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Cridge said:


> Tonya - I know exactly when I ovulated (almost to the hour!) and my little guy measured 3 days behind from the very get go. I freaked out at my first u/s because I was expecting to see a lot more than I saw. He started out slow, but was very consistent (until 20 weeks, when he decided to measure even further behind :wacko:), so that's what I focused on. It's hard, but try to focus on the good things - that you saw a yolk sac and fetal pole!!
> 
> Iwantmyturn - I can't believe you haven't tested!! It all sounds so great - I hope this is it for you!! How long is your typical LP?

Cridge - i think AF is here :cry: I've been feeling super bloated all day and my having crazy discharge ...TMI SORRY!! And I just had a feeling and went to bathroom and I've now got watery red..TMI AGAIN!. *cussing my brains out*. I'm so super upset. This is #11 BFN with my RE. (who knows how many before, I just know its been TOO MANY!!). Im still crying. My husband is so wonderful and comforting me, telling me it will be ok and that we will keep trying... Love him... But it's soooo hard to know this month is out. :nope:
I guess onto the next cycle...


----------



## Cridge

Iwantmyturn - :cry: I hope it's not af. What do you mean by "crazy discharge"? (nothing is tmi for me :haha:). I had a TON of yellow, nasty, sticky, blegh discharge with #1. That was my only symptom. But the watery red doesn't sound good. :nope: I still have my fingers crossed for you!! :hugs:


----------



## karenh

IwantMyTurn said:


> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> Tonya - I know exactly when I ovulated (almost to the hour!) and my little guy measured 3 days behind from the very get go. I freaked out at my first u/s because I was expecting to see a lot more than I saw. He started out slow, but was very consistent (until 20 weeks, when he decided to measure even further behind :wacko:), so that's what I focused on. It's hard, but try to focus on the good things - that you saw a yolk sac and fetal pole!!
> 
> Iwantmyturn - I can't believe you haven't tested!! It all sounds so great - I hope this is it for you!! How long is your typical LP?
> 
> Cridge - i think AF is here :cry: I've been feeling super bloated all day and my having crazy discharge ...TMI SORRY!! And I just had a feeling and went to bathroom and I've now got watery red..TMI AGAIN!. *cussing my brains out*. I'm so super upset. This is #11 BFN with my RE. (who knows how many before, I just know its been TOO MANY!!). Im still crying. My husband is so wonderful and comforting me, telling me it will be ok and that we will keep trying... Love him... But it's soooo hard to know this month is out. :nope:
> I guess onto the next cycle...Click to expand...

I am so sorry. :hugs:n We are here for you through your next cycle.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Prayerful said:


> So I went to my RE on Tuesday to follow up regarding my frequent cysts. Had another ultrasound while I was there, and guess what... another cyst! He thinks I have endometriosis. :cry: I'm having laproscopic surgery next Tuesday to find out for sure. They will also clean out some of the endometriosis and remove the cysts while they are in there if they determine it is necessary. So not looking forward to surgery on top of everything else! Have any of you had this type of surgery before?

I had this surgery along with a D&C and that tubal flush thing at the same time a couple months ago. It was a pretty easy recovery. My only problem was I kept trying to get back to working out, and my body was not ready for about a month. Even when I felt fine, if I walked too much, I was in pain for the rest of the day. Just take it easy and you will be ok. The scars are tiny, which is nice. It's good that you are having the surgery soon. I waited for years and it turned out that the tissue was adhering to my bladder and would have caused major problems if it hadn't been removed. No wonder I had to pee all the time! Good luck! I read that often times, women get pregnant within 4 months after this procedure. Fingers crossed!!!

I have so much catching up to do with all of you. We were considering adoption (last week, very sudden situation) of a family member, but we decided that she should go to a nice family outside of ours. She would always be ours with an asterisk, meaning everyone in the family would say "well, she's really so-and-so's baby" and that's not fair to us, the baby or her mother. We're hoping she gets to start with a clean slate in a new family. It's more complicated than that, but it's a very long story. 

We're trying IUI again this cycle, so I'm just waiting for AF to show. DH might be away, so we're using a frozen sample. It's not ideal, but I hate missing cycles and we already missed last month. 

I hope you are all doing well. :hug: to you all!


----------



## LotusBlossom

IwantMyTurn said:


> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> Tonya - I know exactly when I ovulated (almost to the hour!) and my little guy measured 3 days behind from the very get go. I freaked out at my first u/s because I was expecting to see a lot more than I saw. He started out slow, but was very consistent (until 20 weeks, when he decided to measure even further behind :wacko:), so that's what I focused on. It's hard, but try to focus on the good things - that you saw a yolk sac and fetal pole!!
> 
> Iwantmyturn - I can't believe you haven't tested!! It all sounds so great - I hope this is it for you!! How long is your typical LP?
> 
> Cridge - i think AF is here :cry: I've been feeling super bloated all day and my having crazy discharge ...TMI SORRY!! And I just had a feeling and went to bathroom and I've now got watery red..TMI AGAIN!. *cussing my brains out*. I'm so super upset. This is #11 BFN with my RE. (who knows how many before, I just know its been TOO MANY!!). Im still crying. My husband is so wonderful and comforting me, telling me it will be ok and that we will keep trying... Love him... But it's soooo hard to know this month is out. :nope:
> I guess onto the next cycle...Click to expand...

I'm sorry! It definitely isn't fair. Big big big hugs to you! :hugs:


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> So I went to my RE on Tuesday to follow up regarding my frequent cysts. Had another ultrasound while I was there, and guess what... another cyst! He thinks I have endometriosis. :cry: I'm having laproscopic surgery next Tuesday to find out for sure. They will also clean out some of the endometriosis and remove the cysts while they are in there if they determine it is necessary. So not looking forward to surgery on top of everything else! Have any of you had this type of surgery before?
> 
> I had this surgery along with a D&C and that tubal flush thing at the same time a couple months ago. It was a pretty easy recovery. My only problem was I kept trying to get back to working out, and my body was not ready for about a month. Even when I felt fine, if I walked too much, I was in pain for the rest of the day. Just take it easy and you will be ok. The scars are tiny, which is nice. It's good that you are having the surgery soon. I waited for years and it turned out that the tissue was adhering to my bladder and would have caused major problems if it hadn't been removed. No wonder I had to pee all the time! Good luck! I read that often times, women get pregnant within 4 months after this procedure. Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> I have so much catching up to do with all of you. We were considering adoption (last week, very sudden situation) of a family member, but we decided that she should go to a nice family outside of ours. She would always be ours with an asterisk, meaning everyone in the family would say "well, she's really so-and-so's baby" and that's not fair to us, the baby or her mother. We're hoping she gets to start with a clean slate in a new family. It's more complicated than that, but it's a very long story.
> 
> We're trying IUI again this cycle, so I'm just waiting for AF to show. DH might be away, so we're using a frozen sample. It's not ideal, but I hate missing cycles and we already missed last month.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well. :hug: to you all!Click to expand...

That must have been a hard decision to not adopt her, but it sounds like you are doing what is best for her. Good luck with your IUI. There are three of us that are waiting for AF as well. Would be fun to be cycle buddies and then bump buddies!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Karenh- It was absolutely devastating. I definitely think with my heart and DH thinks with his brain. I was on the phone making arrangements and crying with family members for approx 6-8 hours a day for several days. This would have been an out-of-state adoption and the baby is in the NICU (she will be for a while). Needless to say, I was an anxious mess and didn't sleep much all week. When I finally gave my husband a chance to explain how he felt about the adoption, I realized he had very valid concerns that I couldn't disagree with. It was very hard to step back, but I know we made the right choice.


----------



## Cridge

LotusBlossom - that was very brave of you! I totally understand though. Adoption is hard enough as it is and to add in the fact that everyone would always see her as your baby, but also so-and-so's baby is just an added stress that you don't need. :hugs: Were they able to find a family for the baby? I know of a couple of resources they can look into if they're still searching for a good family.


----------



## karenh

AF finnaly decided to show her face. I start femara on wednesday and I have my mid cycle us on the 24th. DH isn't sure if he wants to go because he said it was weird last time. Should I tell him I want him to come or just suck it up and go by myself? He would have to meet me there because I would be going during my lunch break.


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> Karenh- It was absolutely devastating. I definitely think with my heart and DH thinks with his brain. I was on the phone making arrangements and crying with family members for approx 6-8 hours a day for several days. This would have been an out-of-state adoption and the baby is in the NICU (she will be for a while). Needless to say, I was an anxious mess and didn't sleep much all week. When I finally gave my husband a chance to explain how he felt about the adoption, I realized he had very valid concerns that I couldn't disagree with. It was very hard to step back, but I know we made the right choice.

I know what you mean. I had the almost chance to adop these two boys. It killed me when it turned out we weren't going to be able to. It is hard. I am glad you feel like to made the right decision though.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Cridge said:


> LotusBlossom - that was very brave of you! I totally understand though. Adoption is hard enough as it is and to add in the fact that everyone would always see her as your baby, but also so-and-so's baby is just an added stress that you don't need. :hugs: Were they able to find a family for the baby? I know of a couple of resources they can look into if they're still searching for a good family.

Thank you, Cridge. It helps to share with all of you. I'm so thankful to have found this forum! I know a good family who lives in the area and have been waiting a long time for a baby. They even have the nursery ready. The baby will be in the NICU for while, so I'm connecting the families and stepping back to allow them to arrange everything. It's tough to stay involved on a daily basis. :(


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> LotusBlossom - that was very brave of you! I totally understand though. Adoption is hard enough as it is and to add in the fact that everyone would always see her as your baby, but also so-and-so's baby is just an added stress that you don't need. :hugs: Were they able to find a family for the baby? I know of a couple of resources they can look into if they're still searching for a good family.

its like the dirty little family secret--its like that for my family too. My mother adopted my sisters 2 kids that she couldnt take care of and while i know most of the family accepts them as my mothers children, there is always ONE spoil sport jerk face that cant keep their trap shut and their nasty attitude in check!


----------



## LolaM

LotusBlossom said:


> Karenh- It was absolutely devastating. I definitely think with my heart and DH thinks with his brain. I was on the phone making arrangements and crying with family members for approx 6-8 hours a day for several days. This would have been an out-of-state adoption and the baby is in the NICU (she will be for a while). Needless to say, I was an anxious mess and didn't sleep much all week. When I finally gave my husband a chance to explain how he felt about the adoption, I realized he had very valid concerns that I couldn't disagree with. It was very hard to step back, but I know we made the right choice.

I can not imagine being in that position. :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

LotusBlossom said:


> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> LotusBlossom - that was very brave of you! I totally understand though. Adoption is hard enough as it is and to add in the fact that everyone would always see her as your baby, but also so-and-so's baby is just an added stress that you don't need. :hugs: Were they able to find a family for the baby? I know of a couple of resources they can look into if they're still searching for a good family.
> 
> Thank you, Cridge. It helps to share with all of you. I'm so thankful to have found this forum! I know a good family who lives in the area and have been waiting a long time for a baby. They even have the nursery ready. The baby will be in the NICU for while, so I'm connecting the families and stepping back to allow them to arrange everything. It's tough to stay involved on a daily basis. :(Click to expand...

well--next to the adoption itself, that has to be the most selfless act--to allow someone else to have a family--your karma just went way up, lady! You will have your turn, belie' dat!:cry:


----------



## Prayerful

LotusBlossom said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> So I went to my RE on Tuesday to follow up regarding my frequent cysts. Had another ultrasound while I was there, and guess what... another cyst! He thinks I have endometriosis. :cry: I'm having laproscopic surgery next Tuesday to find out for sure. They will also clean out some of the endometriosis and remove the cysts while they are in there if they determine it is necessary. So not looking forward to surgery on top of everything else! Have any of you had this type of surgery before?
> 
> I had this surgery along with a D&C and that tubal flush thing at the same time a couple months ago. It was a pretty easy recovery. My only problem was I kept trying to get back to working out, and my body was not ready for about a month. Even when I felt fine, if I walked too much, I was in pain for the rest of the day. Just take it easy and you will be ok. The scars are tiny, which is nice. It's good that you are having the surgery soon. I waited for years and it turned out that the tissue was adhering to my bladder and would have caused major problems if it hadn't been removed. No wonder I had to pee all the time! Good luck! I read that often times, women get pregnant within 4 months after this procedure. Fingers crossed!!!
> 
> I have so much catching up to do with all of you. We were considering adoption (last week, very sudden situation) of a family member, but we decided that she should go to a nice family outside of ours. She would always be ours with an asterisk, meaning everyone in the family would say "well, she's really so-and-so's baby" and that's not fair to us, the baby or her mother. We're hoping she gets to start with a clean slate in a new family. It's more complicated than that, but it's a very long story.
> 
> We're trying IUI again this cycle, so I'm just waiting for AF to show. DH might be away, so we're using a frozen sample. It's not ideal, but I hate missing cycles and we already missed last month.
> 
> I hope you are all doing well. :hug: to you all!Click to expand...

Tomorrow is the big day. I feel much better about the surgery after your comments. Still nervous, of course, but I do feel better about the recovery phase and the post-surgery prognosis. Thank you! 

I know how you feel about not wanting to miss another cycle. It seems I've missed more cycles than I've completed! Good luck with the IUI!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Good evening ladies. 

Cridge - when I said crazy discharge, it was just a lot of watery...

Sooo...of course AF showed full heavy flow yesterday, so I'm CD2 today.... ;(. I start letrozole tomorrow (9/11/12). And doing the same protocol as last cycle. I asked RE about being more monitored, etc, but he feels it's not needed since all my blood work these past 10 months have been ideal...and considering I no longer have fertility coverage, he said to save $ and didn't feel it was a necessity at this point, I agreed with him. He said if this next IUI doesn't work, we are to take a month off while making an appt with him to discuss septum resection/IVF. My husband is all for IVF..and so am I...but my word!!! The $ part scares the sh*t out of me! I'm so confused and torn on what to do...that's another reason I decided not to have the extra monitoring this cycle, because if we do move ahead with more advanced treatments, I'd rather the $ go to that...
What do you ladies think? 
I am concerned on the fact of not knowing I have quality, mature eggs though...hmmm.


----------



## LotusBlossom

LolaM said:


> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> LotusBlossom - that was very brave of you! I totally understand though. Adoption is hard enough as it is and to add in the fact that everyone would always see her as your baby, but also so-and-so's baby is just an added stress that you don't need. :hugs: Were they able to find a family for the baby? I know of a couple of resources they can look into if they're still searching for a good family.
> 
> its like the dirty little family secret--its like that for my family too. My mother adopted my sisters 2 kids that she couldnt take care of and while i know most of the family accepts them as my mothers children, there is always ONE spoil sport jerk face that cant keep their trap shut and their nasty attitude in check!Click to expand...

Exactly. They may not even realize how hurtful that could be, but my family talks. There are no secrets. :(


----------



## LolaM

LotusBlossom said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> LotusBlossom - that was very brave of you! I totally understand though. Adoption is hard enough as it is and to add in the fact that everyone would always see her as your baby, but also so-and-so's baby is just an added stress that you don't need. :hugs: Were they able to find a family for the baby? I know of a couple of resources they can look into if they're still searching for a good family.
> 
> its like the dirty little family secret--its like that for my family too. My mother adopted my sisters 2 kids that she couldnt take care of and while i know most of the family accepts them as my mothers children, there is always ONE spoil sport jerk face that cant keep their trap shut and their nasty attitude in check!Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly. They may not even realize how hurtful that could be, but my family talks. There are no secrets. :(Click to expand...

oh--in my famlies case the person knew exactly whatth ere dng--just being a meanie head tryin to be hurtul


----------



## karenh

IwantMyTurn said:


> Sooo...of course AF showed full heavy flow yesterday, so I'm CD2 today.... ;(. I start letrozole tomorrow (9/11/12). And doing the same protocol as last cycle. I asked RE about being more monitored, etc, but he feels it's not needed since all my blood work these past 10 months have been ideal...and considering I no longer have fertility coverage, he said to save $ and didn't feel it was a necessity at this point, I agreed with him. He said if this next IUI doesn't work, we are to take a month off while making an appt with him to discuss septum resection/IVF. My husband is all for IVF..and so am I...but my word!!! The $ part scares the sh*t out of me! I'm so confused and torn on what to do...that's another reason I decided not to have the extra monitoring this cycle, because if we do move ahead with more advanced treatments, I'd rather the $ go to that...
> What do you ladies think?
> I am concerned on the fact of not knowing I have quality, mature eggs though...hmmm.

I am one day behind you! Today is my CD2 and I start Femara tomorrow. What are you doing to be monitored this cycle? I have a mid cycle scan on the 24th and then my IUI based off of that. It is a big decision to move onto IVF. I would say if you think that is where you are headed and the doc doesnt feel you need more monitoring then save all you can. IVF is so expensive. Good luck! Hope we can get our BFP together this month!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hi ladies. Nothing really new to report (other than my precious new nephew making his appearance into the world yesterday)...which of course made me all tear up wishing it were me, but someday it will be my turn, hopefully! I have my CD 12 scan tomorrow, not really expecting it to be a successful appt since I had a delayed reaction last cycle, but we will see. I actually wont be too depressed if this cycle doesnt work because my cruise is 29 days away and lord knows I really need that vacation!!! But then again they always say that when you least expect it, it happens...of course I would be thrilled for this cycle to work, but Im trying to be level headed about it. Which I am usually not haha.


----------



## Beautifullei2

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Hi ladies. Nothing really new to report (other than my precious new nephew making his appearance into the world yesterday)...which of course made me all tear up wishing it were me, but someday it will be my turn, hopefully! I have my CD 12 scan tomorrow, not really expecting it to be a successful appt since I had a delayed reaction last cycle, but we will see. I actually wont be too depressed if this cycle doesnt work because my cruise is 29 days away and lord knows I really need that vacation!!! But then again they always say that when you least expect it, it happens...of course I would be thrilled for this cycle to work, but Im trying to be level headed about it. Which I am usually not haha.

Good luck to you :)

When I got pregnant with DD my older brothers girlfriend was in labor. I remember my dad telling me.. see you dont want to have to go through this pain & I wasn't trying & my ex & I had just got together. I laughed & said no way. Needless to say my DD & Nephew are exactly 9 months apart lmao! Not to mention I found out right before my 20th Birthday. Im talking 2 days before my ex was having a huge birthday bash for me. lol . It always happens when you least expect it :D FXED for you!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

karenh said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> Sooo...of course AF showed full heavy flow yesterday, so I'm CD2 today.... ;(. I start letrozole tomorrow (9/11/12). And doing the same protocol as last cycle. I asked RE about being more monitored, etc, but he feels it's not needed since all my blood work these past 10 months have been ideal...and considering I no longer have fertility coverage, he said to save $ and didn't feel it was a necessity at this point, I agreed with him. He said if this next IUI doesn't work, we are to take a month off while making an appt with him to discuss septum resection/IVF. My husband is all for IVF..and so am I...but my word!!! The $ part scares the sh*t out of me! I'm so confused and torn on what to do...that's another reason I decided not to have the extra monitoring this cycle, because if we do move ahead with more advanced treatments, I'd rather the $ go to that...
> What do you ladies think?
> I am concerned on the fact of not knowing I have quality, mature eggs though...hmmm.
> 
> I am one day behind you! Today is my CD2 and I start Femara tomorrow. What are you doing to be monitored this cycle? I have a mid cycle scan on the 24th and then my IUI based off of that. It is a big decision to move onto IVF. I would say if you think that is where you are headed and the doc doesnt feel you need more monitoring then save all you can. IVF is so expensive. Good luck! Hope we can get our BFP together this month!Click to expand...

Karen - the only monitoring I'm having this cycle is a CD21 progesterone level done. I will start OPK's on CD11, call RE when positive, and go in next morning for my IUI. I hope we both get our miracles this month, too!!!
Good luck cycle buddy! Let us know how your scan goes!


----------



## karenh

IwantMyTurn said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> Sooo...of course AF showed full heavy flow yesterday, so I'm CD2 today.... ;(. I start letrozole tomorrow (9/11/12). And doing the same protocol as last cycle. I asked RE about being more monitored, etc, but he feels it's not needed since all my blood work these past 10 months have been ideal...and considering I no longer have fertility coverage, he said to save $ and didn't feel it was a necessity at this point, I agreed with him. He said if this next IUI doesn't work, we are to take a month off while making an appt with him to discuss septum resection/IVF. My husband is all for IVF..and so am I...but my word!!! The $ part scares the sh*t out of me! I'm so confused and torn on what to do...that's another reason I decided not to have the extra monitoring this cycle, because if we do move ahead with more advanced treatments, I'd rather the $ go to that...
> What do you ladies think?
> I am concerned on the fact of not knowing I have quality, mature eggs though...hmmm.
> 
> I am one day behind you! Today is my CD2 and I start Femara tomorrow. What are you doing to be monitored this cycle? I have a mid cycle scan on the 24th and then my IUI based off of that. It is a big decision to move onto IVF. I would say if you think that is where you are headed and the doc doesnt feel you need more monitoring then save all you can. IVF is so expensive. Good luck! Hope we can get our BFP together this month!Click to expand...
> 
> Karen - the only monitoring I'm having this cycle is a CD21 progesterone level done. I will start OPK's on CD11, call RE when positive, and go in next morning for my IUI. I hope we both get our miracles this month, too!!!
> Good luck cycle buddy! Let us know how your scan goes!Click to expand...

Thanks! Do you typicly ovulate? I have never, so I think that is why I am having the one ultrasound. I will probably have to do a trigger shot. Good luck to you too!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

karenh said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> Sooo...of course AF showed full heavy flow yesterday, so I'm CD2 today.... ;(. I start letrozole tomorrow (9/11/12). And doing the same protocol as last cycle. I asked RE about being more monitored, etc, but he feels it's not needed since all my blood work these past 10 months have been ideal...and considering I no longer have fertility coverage, he said to save $ and didn't feel it was a necessity at this point, I agreed with him. He said if this next IUI doesn't work, we are to take a month off while making an appt with him to discuss septum resection/IVF. My husband is all for IVF..and so am I...but my word!!! The $ part scares the sh*t out of me! I'm so confused and torn on what to do...that's another reason I decided not to have the extra monitoring this cycle, because if we do move ahead with more advanced treatments, I'd rather the $ go to that...
> What do you ladies think?
> I am concerned on the fact of not knowing I have quality, mature eggs though...hmmm.
> 
> I am one day behind you! Today is my CD2 and I start Femara tomorrow. What are you doing to be monitored this cycle? I have a mid cycle scan on the 24th and then my IUI based off of that. It is a big decision to move onto IVF. I would say if you think that is where you are headed and the doc doesnt feel you Ineed more monitoring then save all you can. IVF is so expensive. Good luck! Hope we can get our BFP together this month!Click to expand...
> 
> Karen - the only monitoring I'm having this cycle is a CD21 progesterone level done. I will start OPK's on CD11, call RE when positive, and go in next morning for my IUI. I hope we both get our miracles this month, too!!!
> Good luck cycle buddy! Let us know how your scan goes!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! Do you typicly ovulate? I have never, so I think that is why I am having the one ultrasound. I will probably have to do a trigger shot. Good luck to you too!Click to expand...

I ovulate maybe 3-4x a year without medication. I've responded well every cycle with the letrozole 5mg cd 3-7, so that's partly why my RE hasn't monitored me more throughout each cycle I think...


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I ovulate maybe 3-4x a year without medication. I've responded well every cycle with the letrozole 5mg cd 3-7, so that's partly why my RE hasn't monitored me more throughout each cycle I think...
> 
> 
> Thats why im not being monitored, because I have continued to respond well to the medication or so the dr says. I THINK if i responded well, i would be PREGNANT by now! :shrug: isnt THAT the response im supposed to have???
> 
> and in the 'gross but true' files--im out--i can smell that cheap b*tch a mile (or a week) away! What more in the name of baby?Click to expand...


----------



## IwantMyTurn

LolaM said:


> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I ovulate maybe 3-4x a year without medication. I've responded well every cycle with the letrozole 5mg cd 3-7, so that's partly why my RE hasn't monitored me more throughout each cycle I think...
> 
> 
> Thats why im not being monitored, because I have continued to respond well to the medication or so the dr says. I THINK if i responded well, i would be PREGNANT by now! :shrug: isnt THAT the response im supposed to have???
> 
> and in the 'gross but true' files--im out--i can smell that cheap b*tch a mile (or a week) away! What more in the name of baby?Click to expand...
> 
> Lola- I feel the same way! If I respond so well, where in the heck is baby?!?? So annoying! Do you at least get your progesterone level checked to confirm ovulation??
> And damn! Stay away AF! Stay away!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IwantMyTurn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I ovulate maybe 3-4x a year without medication. I've responded well every cycle with the letrozole 5mg cd 3-7, so that's partly why my RE hasn't monitored me more throughout each cycle I think...
> 
> 
> Thats why im not being monitored, because I have continued to respond well to the medication or so the dr says. I THINK if i responded well, i would be PREGNANT by now! :shrug: isnt THAT the response im supposed to have???
> 
> and in the 'gross but true' files--im out--i can smell that cheap b*tch a mile (or a week) away! What more in the name of baby?Click to expand...
> 
> Lola- I feel the same way! If I respond so well, where in the heck is baby?!?? So annoying! Do you at least get your progesterone level checked to confirm ovulation??
> And damn! Stay away AF! Stay away!!! :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I got it check the first few months but then the dr decided that i didnt need that, as i had the correct response, my progesterone went from 5.something to 29.7 in one month. HE also did an ultra sound to check, I had 3 follicles on one side and 4 on the other. I ovulate on my own, just not very strongly.Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Had my scan this morning. He said there are 5 follies but not all of them are "ready to go" so he said likely only 2 or so eggs really. I couldnt get any urine for an opk so he said to take one as soon as I have to pee and then if its negative take another tonight and in the morning. If I dont get a positive one by tomorrow morning then Im going in for my trigger. I honestly really dont want the trigger this cycle, but we will see if my body decides to cooperate with me or not. 

Then he told me that he normally only lets his patients do 4 oral med cycles. I reminded him that I did get preg the 2nd cycle but it was ectopic but then his mind went elsewhere so we didnt finish the conversation. I honestly cant afford to go to injectables since my insurance doesnt cover fertility so Im hoping that he lets me have another cycle or two and see what happens. I dont know, he has me worried a bit though.


----------



## MKHewson

I am being induced a week from tomorrow, I am somewhere between estactic and terrified lol. My mother is flying in on sept 21, induction starts on the 20th with gel. I am hoping that being induce with end with a vaginal birth not a c-section. I am still amazed I have been pregnant since january lol.


----------



## beaniekins

MKHewson said:


> I am being induced a week from tomorrow, I am somewhere between estactic and terrified lol. My mother is flying in on sept 21, induction starts on the 20th with gel. I am hoping that being induce with end with a vaginal birth not a c-section. I am still amazed I have been pregnant since january lol.

Good luck!!! I was induced with gel with my daughter and it worked. I did not have to have pitocin or a c-section. Enjoy this last week! Go to dinner, the movies, treat yourself


----------



## MKHewson

beaniekins said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> I am being induced a week from tomorrow, I am somewhere between estactic and terrified lol. My mother is flying in on sept 21, induction starts on the 20th with gel. I am hoping that being induce with end with a vaginal birth not a c-section. I am still amazed I have been pregnant since january lol.
> 
> Good luck!!! I was induced with gel with my daughter and it worked. I did not have to have pitocin or a c-section. Enjoy this last week! Go to dinner, the movies, treat yourselfClick to expand...

We are having a date night tomorrow, going to a great bbq place. Thanks for telling me about your good experience with induction, it's defintly nice to read about positive experiences.


----------



## Cridge

MK - I was induced with #1 and I didn't have to have a c-section. I do think that many times inductions are harder on your body than going into labor naturally, but it won't be too bad - you'll do great!! I can't believe it's so close. I agree with beanikins - take advantage of this time and go out as much as you can between now and then!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hi Ladies! I can't believe we are going to have a Femara Friends baby soon! So excited for you, MK!! You preggies give me hope. :) Are you next, Cridge? 

I'm going in for a day 3 scan tomorrow, but I'm not even sure it's day 3. Since my laparoscopy, I spot for a few days and then finally get full AF. I don't want to miss this cycle with a weekend approaching, though. So I'm going in even though I'm just spotting and hopefully my Dr can tell where I am and give me the letrozole for whenever Day 3 is. Ugh. I'm so tired of doing this and getting BFNs. Of course, two Facebook friends had their babies this week and another announced her bump. I'm happy for them, but it's still hard to not feel that pang of jealousy. Fingers crossed that this cycle works! Must. Stay. Positive!


----------



## LolaM

Not. even.close. bub! clearly, this isnt working and i dont need to give it anymore time


----------



## karenh

I am on CD5 and day 3 of the femara. I haven't noticed any of the symptoms I had with Clomid. That is wonderful. My U/s is scheduled for the 24th. I can't wait. That seems like forever away.


----------



## Gingersnaps

Hi,
Anyone with endo on femara? Just wondering how common it is. I heard femara was better than clomid for those with endo.
:flower:


----------



## LotusBlossom

I have endo, but started femara after the laparoscopy, so I'm not sure if the differences I'm noticing are from the switch from clomid to femara or the result of the surgery. So far, I have fewer days of pain and when the pain does show up, it is easier to manage with meds now. Previously, I had lower back pain for up to a week and intense cramping/back pain that meds (Rx pain meds) could not help for 24-36 hours off and on. It was awful. It's not gone, but at least it has reduced quite a bit. I am having fewer side effects with Femara, which is awesome. :)


----------



## TonyaG

TonyaG said:


> Hi ladies! I had my 6 week scan today and the baby only measured at 5 weeks, everything was in the right place with yolk sac and fetal pole. But I'm concerned how can my dates be that frat off when everything was monitored? What do you ladies think?
> I have to go back next Friday for another scan.

Update.....I went for my new 6 week scan. Baby measured 6w2d but no heartbeat. The nurse started preparing me for miscarriage. I har to meet with the doctor in the next few days.
What do you ladies think?


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I had my 6 week scan today and the baby only measured at 5 weeks, everything was in the right place with yolk sac and fetal pole. But I'm concerned how can my dates be that frat off when everything was monitored? What do you ladies think?
> I have to go back next Friday for another scan.
> 
> Update.....I went for my new 6 week scan. Baby measured 6w2d but no heartbeat. The nurse started preparing me for miscarriage. I har to meet with the doctor in the next few days.
> What do you ladies think?Click to expand...

Well I thought the hb doesn't start until 6 weeks, could it just be that it's not quite there. Will they repeat us in a week?


----------



## TonyaG

I have Follow up with the doctor and see why he wants me to do


----------



## IwantMyTurn

TonyaG said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! I had my 6 week scan today and the baby only measured at 5 weeks, everything was in the right place with yolk sac and fetal pole. But I'm concerned how can my dates be that frat off when everything was monitored? What do you ladies think?
> I have to go back next Friday for another scan.
> 
> Update.....I went for my new 6 week scan. Baby measured 6w2d but no heartbeat. The nurse started preparing me for miscarriage. I har to meet with the doctor in the next few days.
> What do you ladies think?Click to expand...

Oh tonya. I'm praying for you! Hoping for the best!


----------



## nc1998

Tonya, I am praying everything will be okay! Keep us posted.


----------



## TonyaG

This whole pregnancy thing is very stressful. I thought the getting pregnant was the hard part.....


----------



## LolaM

personally, if the HB doesnt appear until 6 weeks and you originally measured behind, i would make them give you more time or get a 2nd opinion :hugs:


----------



## TonyaG

Yes for sure. I'm am expecting that he will schedule me for another u/s. the nurse just wants him to review all my scans and talk to me directly. They sad they would call within a few days


----------



## LolaM

good deal, tonya!

ME on the other hand--pick up and start my letrozole tomorrow. MY coworkers baby is just about a year old now, which means i have been seeing a dr for this TTC business for a year now also. Ill have another IUI in a few weeks but we are nearing the end of our TTC journey with only medical bills to show for all our efforts...tonight i am indulging in a little rum, wishing i had some chocolate to go with it...


----------



## TonyaG

I can't imaging what it's like to keep up each month with the fertility treatment. It is so draining.


----------



## LolaM

TonyaG said:


> I can't imaging what it's like to keep up each month with the fertility treatment. It is so draining.

yes, but its like those people that buy lottery tickets, even though they lose time and time again, you never know when your number will come up and you will be the big winner.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Good Saturday ladies!

I'm CD 7. Last day of letrozole today..pretty sure I feel it working on my ovaries..they're gearing up! Had a few headaches and on off first few days on it, but that seems to be the norm. IUI will be coming sooner than later...geesh! I hope this one works...I don't know what our plan will be for sure if it doesn't. :(

I have 2 months left of school to finish and I'll be done! Better late than never! Our plan was me work part time...but now that hubby's infertility coverage was taken, I may do full time to get that benefit so we are more able to keep going with my RE. In Illinois, as long as you are employed by someone who has at least 25 or more employees, they are required to at least offer the minimum infertility coverage, which I believe is 15k lifetime. Def better than nothing! And see, even though my hubby works in our town, the new company owners main branch is based in Iowa, so they are not required to offer it to us. Errrr! Makes me so mad! 
But anywho! Full time to get the coverage is well worth it until a pregnancy happens or until we are ready to be done trying. Until then we will keep on pushing forward! 

Prayers to us! And to everyone else to get their BFP!!!


----------



## nc1998

Hi ladies!

Good luck with the next IUIs Lola and Iwantmyturn. Maybe the 3rd time's the charm! 

Tonya, hang in there. I hope everything will be okay. :hugs:

It's cd30 here. I had a big temp jump Friday and thought I must have o'd the day before, but it was back really low again this am, so I guess not. Ugh. I am going to get scheduled to see my obgyn again and maybe start back with the femara.


----------



## Cridge

Oh Tonya :hugs: Yes, there should be a hb by 6 weeks, but just because they didn't see one doesn't necessarily mean it wasn't there. I would definitely get another u/s in a few days or a week to see what's going on. First tri is super stressful, I think even more so for those of us that have to work so hard to get pregnant in the first place. It's just one stress after another with all this ttc crap.

Lola - really? They're having you do femara again? At what point will your doc decide it's time to move on to something different? 

Iwantmyturn - I got pregnant with #1 while we were living in St. Louis and my RE told me that she had a lot of patients that would move across the river to be in Illinois so they could get infertility coverage (as long as they lived in IL, they could work anywhere and still be covered). That was 10 years ago, of course, so it sounds like it's changed a bit. That's a bummer that because dh's head office isn't in IL they won't cover. :nope: Sucks.


----------



## karenh

Tonya: you are in my prayes, I hope it works out for you.

Today is CD6 and I am so tired of bleeding and all the pain that comes with it.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hi ladies, not much really going on here. Actually feeling pretty good, which is a nice change from everything last month. Keeping busy with "spring" cleaning and school work and gearing up for the cruise. Yay!


----------



## TonyaG

Thanks for all the support. I got an appointment with my doctor tomorrow at 4pm (Sunday) he must a workaholic.


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> Thanks for all the support. I got an appointment with my doctor tomorrow at 4pm (Sunday) he must a workaholic.

Tonya, you are in my thoughts and prayers, and i hope for good news for you tomorrow. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Oh Tonya :hugs: Yes, there should be a hb by 6 weeks, but just because they didn't see one doesn't necessarily mean it wasn't there. I would definitely get another u/s in a few days or a week to see what's going on. First tri is super stressful, I think even more so for those of us that have to work so hard to get pregnant in the first place. It's just one stress after another with all this ttc crap.
> 
> Lola - really? They're having you do femara again? At what point will your doc decide it's time to move on to something different?


I do not have infertility coverage either, so everything is paid for by me. The femara is technically working, its my eggs that wont be fertilized. There is no other option for us. We can not afford IVF, so this is it for us. :shrug:


----------



## Cridge

Have you looked into just injections (like gonal-f) Lola? I know I've mentioned it before, and I know everyone is different, but I responded really well to clomid... took it countless times, and never got pregnant. Responded to femara, never got pregnant. Got pregnant 2 for 2 times with gonal-f. It is more expensive, but it might be worth a try. I spent about $1000 on the meds for one cycle and my regular ob/gyn coverage paid for the u/s monitoring (because I was seeing my regular ob and she was treating me for pcos... not "infertility"). 

It's so frustrating, I know - I just feel so bad that you seem to be running through hoops because I've been there and know how that goes.


----------



## TonyaG

My appointment was cancelled. I am going tomorrow instead


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Have you looked into just injections (like gonal-f) Lola? I know I've mentioned it before, and I know everyone is different, but I responded really well to clomid... took it countless times, and never got pregnant. Responded to femara, never got pregnant. Got pregnant 2 for 2 times with gonal-f. It is more expensive, but it might be worth a try. I spent about $1000 on the meds for one cycle and my regular ob/gyn coverage paid for the u/s monitoring (because I was seeing my regular ob and she was treating me for pcos... not "infertility").
> 
> It's so frustrating, I know - I just feel so bad that you seem to be running through hoops because I've been there and know how that goes.

we have not discussed other medications, but i cannot spend $1000 on medications for one cycle, so its out of the question. I dont have PCOS so it u/s wouldnt be covered either. Ive come to terms with the way things are,and that is fine. We were going to start adoption stuff this summer but got derailed so we are going to wait until the new year and do it then.Also--is there a risk of multiples? I have a uterine defect, so i can not take a medication that could cause multiples, and its still a risk with just the meds im taking. I suppose that is the risk with any fertility meds, huh...


----------



## karenh

Mrs.Stinski: I am glad you are feeling well. Where are you going on your cruise?!? DH and I have one scheduled for the Mexican Riviera in April. Still touch and go if we will be able to go. Depends on if we get our BFP.

TonyaG: Sorry about the appointment being cancelled. That would be frustrating. Good luck today. You are in our prayers.

Lola: I am sorry that you are having a hard time. Good luck with your adoption process. I hope it goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

karenh said:


> Mrs.Stinski: I am glad you are feeling well. Where are you going on your cruise?!? DH and I have one scheduled for the Mexican Riviera in April. Still touch and go if we will be able to go. Depends on if we get our BFP.
> 
> TonyaG: Sorry about the appointment being cancelled. That would be frustrating. Good luck today. You are in our prayers.
> 
> Lola: I am sorry that you are having a hard time. Good luck with your adoption process. I hope it goes smoothly for you.

We are going to Key West and Cozumel. We opted for a shorter cruise this year because I went stir crazy on the 8 day last year lol. So far we have been to Freeport, Nassau, jamaica, cayman islands, cozumel, belize, honduras and costa maya. We are going back to Cozumel because we had such a blast there the last time and we have managed to locate our tour guide from the last time and he is taking us to the East side of Cozumel this time so we are excited. We also didnt want to go anywhere too exotic in case we get our bfp this cycle so we are just playing it safe, while still getting a nice vacation in. I hope to go back to Jamaica next year, or Hawaii. Eventually back to Honduras because it was breathtakingly beautiful.


----------



## karenh

Mrs.Stinski said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Mrs.Stinski: I am glad you are feeling well. Where are you going on your cruise?!? DH and I have one scheduled for the Mexican Riviera in April. Still touch and go if we will be able to go. Depends on if we get our BFP.
> 
> TonyaG: Sorry about the appointment being cancelled. That would be frustrating. Good luck today. You are in our prayers.
> 
> Lola: I am sorry that you are having a hard time. Good luck with your adoption process. I hope it goes smoothly for you.
> 
> We are going to Key West and Cozumel. We opted for a shorter cruise this year because I went stir crazy on the 8 day last year lol. So far we have been to Freeport, Nassau, jamaica, cayman islands, cozumel, belize, honduras and costa maya. We are going back to Cozumel because we had such a blast there the last time and we have managed to locate our tour guide from the last time and he is taking us to the East side of Cozumel this time so we are excited. We also didnt want to go anywhere too exotic in case we get our bfp this cycle so we are just playing it safe, while still getting a nice vacation in. I hope to go back to Jamaica next year, or Hawaii. Eventually back to Honduras because it was breathtakingly beautiful.Click to expand...

Last November for our 5th aniversary we did the western Carribian and hit Cozumel, Hondurus, and Belieze. Caman Island was cancelled do to choppy seas. My favorite was Hondurus. I was sick at Cozumel so didn't really enjoy it. We have also been to Alaska. Have fun!


----------



## jkb11

Noticed this is a femara thread. Just got the results of my cd 21 progesterone level after my second round on femara the results were 10.6 :( is there any chance?


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Good afternoon ladies. CD 10 for me, so I start my OPK's tomorrow. Same old routine. LoL 
I'm really praying this is our month...not like I haven't every other month too. :p 

Cridge - that's interesting about the Illinois coverage. I didn't know it had been like that for so long ... It gives me some more hope to know that I can get coverage from anywhere I decide to go around here!!! Even though I've been spoiled and haven't had to work but part time, it is totally worth it to go to full time to get the benefit!!! It still doesn't make sense about my husbands job thing though...we live in Illinois! I wonder if we should look more into it? Maybe they are still supposed to offer it? We just went by what the company vp told us...I guess it does make sense though..they're based in Iowa....hmmm. 

Still wishing the best of luck to all of you ladies!


----------



## TonyaG

Well I got bad news today. Aparently the sac is empty. The nurse must have been mistaken when she gave me my results the first time. There is no yok sac and no fetal pole. The doctor did another scan today and confirmed the same. I have now been give the following choices:
1. Wait and let the miscarriage happen normally. 
2. Get a prescription to help the miscarriage along. 
3. Have a D&C

Has anyone else been through this? What should I do?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Oh Tonya, I am so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Chiles

So sorry to hear that Tonya :hugs:

I have never experience this so I have no advice. Sorry though


----------



## Chook

I'm so sorry tonya. Life can be so unfair. Thinking of you hunny. I'm sorry I don't have any advice. I know waiting for it to happen naturally can be heart breaking but I think all the options you have been given are heart breaking. We are all here for you xox


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm so sorry, Tonya. Sending :hug: :hugs:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Oh tonya - I'm so sorry to hear. Praying for you <3


----------



## nc1998

Tonya, I am so sorry to hear your news.


----------



## MKHewson

Tonya I am sorry to be reading about your news, I has a mmc in 2010. At the 6.5 week US the baby hb was slow,improve at the 7 weeks us but I am sure it did not make it long after. This had been my first pregnancy I can only tell you how a natural mc was for me. It definitely was rough at times but I chose not to have d&c it didn't seem right to me. Again i am so sorry , sendin you much love and support .


----------



## Cridge

Tonya :hug: I'm so sorry!! I don't know what to tell you as far as your options. I think you need to just do what you feel would help you heal the fastest/easiest. :hugs:

Iwantmyturn - I'm sure things have changed in the last 10 years, but I would totally look into dh's company more cause they might be obliged to cover at least some of the cost..?? :shrug:

Lola - yes, gonal-f has a slightly higher risk of multiples, but there's that risk with clomid and femara too. As long as you're comfortable with what you're doing, that's what matters. GL if you move forward with adoption - it's still a great option!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Well, my Dr was in an accident and was badly injured. The nurse won't tell me anything more than that, so I hope she will be ok. My IUI is being rescheduled with a Dr at another hospital who performed my endo surgery with my Dr. I'm glad I can still do the IUI, but I am worried about my Dr. I've been seeing her regularly for almost 5 years, at least twice monthly for the last two years. She's very sweet and has even come in on a holiday to do an iui for us before. Fingers crossed that she recovers quickly.


----------



## Chook

I hope you doctor is ok too lotusblossom!!! Sorry I've been MIA I've been really unwell will high blood pressure and fluid retention from the steroids. I had my iui today and was triggered yesterday. I had two follies ready to go one was 22 and the other was 15. My partners count was under one million this time so hoping for a miracle again. We had bedded 2 times since coming home from iui and hoping to get another shot before going to sleep tonight lol. The doctor wanted me on clomid instead of femara this month and it totally does not agree with me. I've turned into a evil physco. I remember why I switched to femara now!!! Anyway cross your fingers for me. We are out of cash so this is our last chance. Going to be a long two weeks. I guess we will finally know our outcome either way.


----------



## karenh

Tonya: I am so sorry for your loss.

Lotusblossum: I hope your doctor is ok. That can be terrifying. Good luck with your IUI.

Chook: Sorry this is your last shot. I it works out for you.


----------



## Cridge

Lotus - scary! I hope your doctor is okay!!

Chook - I have everything crossed for you this month! I hope this is it! You've been through so much!!! :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Tonya - so sorry hun. I wish I could offer some advice to help you through this. Hugs hun.....

Chook - when do they tell you to have sex when you are doing iui? I'm scheduled for mine next month. I will be doing femara and follistim...oh I hope it works.


----------



## TonyaG

Thanks for all the kind words. I have decided to go with the D&C. It is scheduled for Thursday, I just want this over with so I can put it behind me.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hi ladies. 

Lotus - sorry to hear about your doc. Hope all turns out ok. 

Chook - good luck with your IUI results ! Hope you get that BFP!!! 

So I'm actually CD 10 today. I was a day off. So I start opk's tomorrow. Ugh. Time is dragging. Last shot at iui makes it even more nerve racking. Boooo!


----------



## Chook

Thanks everyone! I can't thank you guys enough for your support since this forum started! We have all been through a lot together. They told us to go home and have lots of sex ttcbaby lol. We will start saving everything we have again and try again next year if this cycle doesn't work for us. Good luck everyone and thank you again xox


----------



## LotusBlossom

:dust: Good luck, Chook! I hope this is your month!

I think I'm cd 8 today. My first scan is on Thurs, because my cycle has been a bit off since the endo surgery. I even started OPKs today to make sure I don't miss this cycle. The Dr I am seeing is an IVF specialist, so I am expecting him to push towards IVF. Our insurance doesn't cover it, though, and that's a lot of money for something that might not work... 

Hopefully this IUI cycle will work and there will be no need for IVF. Come on, baby! :happydance:

IwantMyTurn- we are only 2 days apart (maybe). We can be cycle buddies! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Do you ladies want to hear something weird? I always get a trigger shot and usually about 2 days later my nipples start to hurt and will gradually get worse up until AF arrives. Well Im 5dpo today and still no sore nipples. Im starting to wonder if maybe she gave me the wrong shot or didnt do it right or something...this is so weird!


----------



## JennyBee

Hi i'm new to this forum. I've recently introduced myself under Secondary Infertility. 

I have a question:

I'm CD2 today and will start Femara tomorrow 5mg per day. I called the RE nurse today and requested to have an u/s for better monitorinh and to check my eggs. She told me that I need an Hcg shot??? in order to get the u/s?? I dont know if she was confused? She said that I HAVE to get the shot in order to get the ultrasound to trigger O. But I have been Ovulating My proges test at CD21 was 18 w/ Femara 1st round w/ IUI was. 

Any thoughts???


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

JennyBee said:


> Hi i'm new to this forum. I've recently introduced myself under Secondary Infertility.
> 
> I have a question:
> 
> I'm CD2 today and will start Femara tomorrow 5mg per day. I called the RE nurse today and requested to have an u/s for better monitorinh and to check my eggs. She told me that I need an Hcg shot??? in order to get the u/s?? I dont know if she was confused? She said that I HAVE to get the shot in order to get the ultrasound to trigger O. But I have been Ovulating My proges test at CD21 was 18 w/ Femara 1st round w/ IUI was.
> 
> Any thoughts???

Im not sure why you would HAVE to get the shot in order to have an u/s done. My RE does an u/s for me on CD 12 and then if everything looks good (follicles are good size) then I get the trigger shot to make them release. Sorry I cant be of much help there, but welcome!!


----------



## karenh

TonyaG: I hope the surgery goes well. I completely understand the wanted to put it behind you. It is hard and it wont be easy, but it will get better.

I want my turn: I hope this time works for you! I am just one cycle day behind you. I am cd10 today and start opk tomorrow. My mid cycle scan is Monday. Hope this is both our months!

LotusBlossom: Good luck with your scan today!

JennyB: Welcome! This sounds weird to me as well. I have an U/s shedualed for Monday and if I need the trigger shot I will have it. The doc just said it is poss I will need the shot. Not that I have to have it.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Well today has been quite interesting for me. Had some pink spotting when I went to the bathroom one time this morning, but not anymore spotting since. Then a few hours later the cramps kicked in. They are off and on and not really painful or anything, but noticeable from time to time. Not really sure what to think of this as Im only 6dpo....AF better not be creeping up on me THIS early!


----------



## amjon

Hi ladies! Hope you don't mind me jumping in here. I started Letrozole 5mg this cycle (did it CD4-8, but was supposed to be CD3-7 just got the script a day late). I had wild temp variations the whole time I was taking it (along with faint OPK lines) and once I stopped it did finally start falling again. It's beginning to rise again, so I think I did O on CD14 (has been CD15 the past couple of months, so looks like maybe a day early). I have had pretty strong (though not really "painful") stomach/ uterine cramps since a bit before O that are starting to subside at 2DPO. I've also had pressure in my lower abdomen during the same time. Is that normal with Femara? I haven't had anything nearly that bad before. I think I'm supposed to get a blood draw CD21 or 22, but need to check with the doctor. It is on the calendar he gave me, but I didn't talk to him when he called in the script.


----------



## karenh

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Well today has been quite interesting for me. Had some pink spotting when I went to the bathroom one time this morning, but not anymore spotting since. Then a few hours later the cramps kicked in. They are off and on and not really painful or anything, but noticeable from time to time. Not really sure what to think of this as Im only 6dpo....AF better not be creeping up on me THIS early!

I hope it isn't. Good luck! Sorry if it is.


----------



## LolaM

My temps have flat-lined. I know the thermy works because if I sit for a bit and retake, i get a diff temp...stupid thermy...im all done with my letrozole and will start OPKs in about 3 days. Otherwise, nothing new happening here, sick of temping, sick of pills


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Where did everyone go? Looks like there are only a few of us here lately. 

7dpo update for me: had a little spotting this morning and once tonight. Its a pink/brown mix (tmi, I know, sorry). Cramps still coming and going, but not bad or anything. Like yesterday, just noticeable as Im looking for them so I know that they are there. My left boob started feeling sore this evening, but hear my armpit, like the outside of it. The right not really as much, but a little sore. Thats really about all I got. All of this could very well be stress-related, but its things Ive noticed so I figured I would mention them in my updates. 

Lola - I have never temped before, but its because my previous doctor told me that it would be accurate because I get up to pee like 3 times a night. I very rarely sleep through the night without having to get up to pee.


----------



## MKHewson

Just a quick update, induction gel was placed tonight, I am crampy but feeling good. Back home now to sleep, and see what the nights brings.


----------



## LolaM

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Where did everyone go? Looks like there are only a few of us here lately.
> 
> Lola - I have never temped before, but its because my previous doctor told me that it would be accurate because I get up to pee like 3 times a night. I very rarely sleep through the night without having to get up to pee.

Its been quiet lately. Everyone must be working hard!
As far as temping--you arent missing much--it sucks to watch the thermy go up and down and down when you want it to go up and up when you want it to be down--ya just cant win. I have stopped temping for the most part, i just have to do it to confirm O for my IUI., ill be going for my 3rd next week--3x a charm???](*,)[-o&lt;


----------



## Chook

Good luck mk! Can't wait to see some pics of your little miss!!!

Sounds very very very promising mrsstinski! I really hope this is it for you!

I feel you frustration Lola. I've stopped temping altogether. Before the iui I drive 30 mins for blood tests everyday just do someone else can deal with it for me. 

Welcome amjon, first off I'm so sorry for your losses. I also have pain/cramps before and a few days after o. I think most of the girls here get them. A few of us even to the point were sex is extremely painful at the crucial time. Keep us update on you 21 day bloods. 

Well I feel like a injection pin cushion, a fat swollen hot flushing cranky feral! Nobody ever told me TTC could be so bloody hard on the mind and body.


----------



## karenh

MKHewson said:


> Just a quick update, induction gel was placed tonight, I am crampy but feeling good. Back home now to sleep, and see what the nights brings.

Good luck! That is so exciting!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Good luck, MK! 

Oh, Chook. I'm sorry you are having to deal with all the injections. :( No fun. 

I went to the specialist for an u/s yesterday. It was day 10, so he checked everything to estimate when to do the IUI. It looks like we'll do the IUI on Monday. Since my right tube is blocked, I was pumped to hear that the left side has two follies that are already at 16 and 18mm. Hopefully they will be nice and big on Monday. He mentioned doing a trigger if OPK isn't positive by Monday. I've never done injectables. It makes me a little nervous. We'll see... 

Lola- I hope the 3rd time is a charm for you! Fingers crossed!

Welcome, amjon!


----------



## amjon

I talked to the nurse this afternoon. She said they would fax in an order for the CD21 progesterone (and I asked them to add an hcg quant as well). She said one of my auto immune/ clotting factor tests came back positive, so I'll have to see the doctor on Monday to get the results and find out which one. I have a feeling it's Factor V Leiden that the MFM and several other OBs all skipped for some reason. :(


----------



## Chook

Thanks lotusblossom. I was just having a vent. The clomid is making me seriously feral! Good luck with you iui. Two nice big follies there. I hope this is it for you hunny. 

I tested positive amjon for auto immune problems. It was described as a cousin to lupus and I've had four early losses as my immune system fights off a implanting baby. I tested positive for antinuclear antibodies.I'm now on plaquenil, prednisolone, baby asprin and clexane injections to hopefully correct this sp just waiting to fall pregnant again to see if it all works.


----------



## nc1998

Hi ladies!

MK - good luck! How exciting!

Hope the iui's go well for all of you ladies who are waiting on them.

And I agree - Mrs. Stinksi, those sound like promising symptoms! Keep us updated...

CD38 here - still no O - I have an apptmt with my dr in a couple of weeks - can't get here soon enough! I am tired of all this waiting around to O. :dohh:


----------



## LolaM

I have nothing new to report. I am waiting until Monday to start OPKs and my hubs is chompin at the bit to start BD but his ass is still gllued to that derned video game--ugh! Ive got the sniffles and i know we neecd to get started on that but if i could just sleep for 5 more min...


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> Good luck, MK!
> 
> Oh, Chook. I'm sorry you are having to deal with all the injections. :( No fun.
> 
> I went to the specialist for an u/s yesterday. It was day 10, so he checked everything to estimate when to do the IUI. It looks like we'll do the IUI on Monday. Since my right tube is blocked, I was pumped to hear that the left side has two follies that are already at 16 and 18mm. Hopefully they will be nice and big on Monday. He mentioned doing a trigger if OPK isn't positive by Monday. I've never done injectables. It makes me a little nervous. We'll see...
> 
> Lola- I hope the 3rd time is a charm for you! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Welcome, amjon!

Good luck monday! My U/s is monday but it will be cd15. My guess is I will get a trigger shot then and have my IUI Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## LotusBlossom

karenh said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, MK!
> 
> Oh, Chook. I'm sorry you are having to deal with all the injections. :( No fun.
> 
> I went to the specialist for an u/s yesterday. It was day 10, so he checked everything to estimate when to do the IUI. It looks like we'll do the IUI on Monday. Since my right tube is blocked, I was pumped to hear that the left side has two follies that are already at 16 and 18mm. Hopefully they will be nice and big on Monday. He mentioned doing a trigger if OPK isn't positive by Monday. I've never done injectables. It makes me a little nervous. We'll see...
> 
> Lola- I hope the 3rd time is a charm for you! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Welcome, amjon!
> 
> Good luck monday! My U/s is monday but it will be cd15. My guess is I will get a trigger shot then and have my IUI Tuesday or Wednesday.Click to expand...

Thanks, Karen! We're super close! I may have the IUI Mon or Tues. Good luck to you! At least we'll be in the tww together. ;)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Chook said:


> Thanks lotusblossom. I was just having a vent. The clomid is making me seriously feral! Good luck with you iui. Two nice big follies there. I hope this is it for you hunny.
> 
> I tested positive amjon for auto immune problems. It was described as a cousin to lupus and I've had four early losses as my immune system fights off a implanting baby. I tested positive for antinuclear antibodies.I'm now on plaquenil, prednisolone, baby asprin and clexane injections to hopefully correct this sp just waiting to fall pregnant again to see if it all works.

Thank you so much. This is the perfect place for venting. ;)


----------



## LolaM

LotusBlossom said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, MK!
> 
> Oh, Chook. I'm sorry you are having to deal with all the injections. :( No fun.
> 
> I went to the specialist for an u/s yesterday. It was day 10, so he checked everything to estimate when to do the IUI. It looks like we'll do the IUI on Monday. Since my right tube is blocked, I was pumped to hear that the left side has two follies that are already at 16 and 18mm. Hopefully they will be nice and big on Monday. He mentioned doing a trigger if OPK isn't positive by Monday. I've never done injectables. It makes me a little nervous. We'll see...
> 
> Lola- I hope the 3rd time is a charm for you! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Welcome, amjon!
> 
> Good luck monday! My U/s is monday but it will be cd15. My guess is I will get a trigger shot then and have my IUI Tuesday or Wednesday.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Karen! We're super close! I may have the IUI Mon or Tues. Good luck to you! At least we'll be in the tww together. ;)Click to expand...

Oh me too! me too! I'm having my iui wednesday or Thursday


----------



## TonyaG

I had my D&C on Thursday as planned and I spent yesterday on the couch watching romantic movies. I think I better get dressed and back to normal this afternoon. 
Good luck to everyone this cycle!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Lola! We can all do the countdown together! How amazing would it be to have three bumps at once? :happydance:


----------



## Oceangirl182

Had my first iui yesterday fri at about 330, cramping like crazy! Just feels bloated/crampy down there, could it be from the iui? Or ovulation? It's gotten less intense from when it started on my drive home from iui.....had my hcg trigger thurs at 430pm... On cycle day 13... Doc says lining is amazing...follicle was 21mm....I have my fingers crosses I'm so tired. BD this morning at about 9am hope this works. 
I kind of disappeared it was just so depressing to get BFN! Then I cut my tendons in my hand last month cooking...so last month was out of order!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Oceangirl182 said:


> Had my first iui yesterday fri at about 330, cramping like crazy! Just feels bloated/crampy down there, could it be from the iui? Or ovulation? It's gotten less intense from when it started on my drive home from iui.....had my hcg trigger thurs at 430pm... On cycle day 13... Doc says lining is amazing...follicle was 21mm....I have my fingers crosses I'm so tired. BD this morning at about 9am hope this works.
> I kind of disappeared it was just so depressing to get BFN! Then I cut my tendons in my hand last month cooking...so last month was out of order!

Sounds promising! Good luck!! The cramping might be ovulation. I'll be joining you in the two week wait soon!


----------



## LotusBlossom

TonyaG said:


> I had my D&C on Thursday as planned and I spent yesterday on the couch watching romantic movies. I think I better get dressed and back to normal this afternoon.
> Good luck to everyone this cycle!

Thinking about you, Tonya. :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

Oceangirl182 said:


> Had my first iui yesterday fri at about 330, cramping like crazy! Just feels bloated/crampy down there, could it be from the iui? Or ovulation? It's gotten less intense from when it started on my drive home from iui.....had my hcg trigger thurs at 430pm... On cycle day 13... Doc says lining is amazing...follicle was 21mm....I have my fingers crosses I'm so tired. BD this morning at about 9am hope this works.
> I kind of disappeared it was just so depressing to get BFN! Then I cut my tendons in my hand last month cooking...so last month was out of order!

I get cramping also, dr says thats just the :spermy:swimming upstream--my dr is a nutter! I have a week off coming to me in 3 weeks! I cant wait. I wanted to paint my bathroom but im thinking thats not gonna happen...maybe if i buy the paint and supplies....


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, MK!
> 
> Oh, Chook. I'm sorry you are having to deal with all the injections. :( No fun.
> 
> I went to the specialist for an u/s yesterday. It was day 10, so he checked everything to estimate when to do the IUI. It looks like we'll do the IUI on Monday. Since my right tube is blocked, I was pumped to hear that the left side has two follies that are already at 16 and 18mm. Hopefully they will be nice and big on Monday. He mentioned doing a trigger if OPK isn't positive by Monday. I've never done injectables. It makes me a little nervous. We'll see...
> 
> Lola- I hope the 3rd time is a charm for you! Fingers crossed!
> 
> Welcome, amjon!
> 
> Good luck monday! My U/s is monday but it will be cd15. My guess is I will get a trigger shot then and have my IUI Tuesday or Wednesday.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks, Karen! We're super close! I may have the IUI Mon or Tues. Good luck to you! At least we'll be in the tww together. ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Oh me too! me too! I'm having my iui wednesday or ThursdayClick to expand...

This will be fun! We can do this together!


----------



## LolaM

I dont know how many more attempts ive got in me, ladies. Its costly and disappointing


----------



## nc1998

TonyaG said:


> I had my D&C on Thursday as planned and I spent yesterday on the couch watching romantic movies. I think I better get dressed and back to normal this afternoon.
> Good luck to everyone this cycle!

I'm sorry Tonya. I hope you are feeling okay soon. :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

LolaM said:


> I dont know how many more attempts ive got in me, ladies. Its costly and disappointing

Let's hope you don't need any more. This is our month! ;)


----------



## Chook

I'm with you Lola! I'm emotionally, mentally, physically and financially drained. I'm kinda glad we are out if cash. I need a break before I become really bitter and twisted about it all.


----------



## Chook

Didn't want to post this with my whine! I'm thinking about you tonya. Be kind to yourself and take as long as you need to grieve your loss. It's a long process to heal from a miscarrige hunny. Don't think for one second you need to bounce back to normal fast. My due date for my third baby is this week and I'm still a mess about it. Just take your time xox


----------



## Cridge

:hug: Tonya! Take your time to heal and grieve!

:hugs: to you too Chook! I have a friend that has had 6 miscarriages and those due dates are doozies. Take care hun!!


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> I'm with you Lola! I'm emotionally, mentally, physically and financially drained. I'm kinda glad we are out if cash. I need a break before I become really bitter and twisted about it all.


for some reason it reminds me of that old Robert Frost poem:
The woods are lovely, dark, and deep,
But I have promises to keep,
And miles to go before I sleep

i dont know why but this popped into my head when i was reading your post and thinking that i was almost to the finish line and i just need to keep going for a little while longer! :shrug:


----------



## Chook

Thanks guys! I know I will never say never. I can't give up on something I want more then anything but I think I do need a break. It's been a hard year and I'm worn out. My sister said to me the other day " just stop, there is more to life then having a child". I responded by saying lets go back ten years put you in my shoes and ask yourself would you stop trying for your son. I think I hit the nail on the head because she backed right down and said she would have never given up. if this cycle is a bust then we will try again after Christmas.


----------



## karenh

Chook said:


> Thanks guys! I know I will never say never. I can't give up on something I want more then anything but I think I do need a break. It's been a hard year and I'm worn out. My sister said to me the other day " just stop, there is more to life then having a child". I responded by saying lets go back ten years put you in my shoes and ask yourself would you stop trying for your son. I think I hit the nail on the head because she backed right down and said she would have never given up. if this cycle is a bust then we will try again after Christmas.

That is a great responce. Good luck! If we don't work this month or next we are going to take a break until after our cruise in April.


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I dont know how many more attempts ive got in me, ladies. Its costly and disappointing
> 
> Let's hope you don't need any more. This is our month! ;)Click to expand...

Exactly! Good luck today ladies!


----------



## LotusBlossom

I got a positive OPK this morning, so my IUI should be tomorrow. I'm going in for an u/s this morning, so hopefully everything looks good. 

Good luck Lola and Karen!! It seems silly, but I feel like we all have a better chance this time just because we are going through it together. :)


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Im so not feeling it today. Im super tired and I think I scratched my eyeball or something because its all red and swollen so I have an appt with the eye dr in about an hour. Yay me! I have spotted like once a day for the past 6 days...I dont get it!! I wish AF would just make up her mind and either come on or dont LOL


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossum: Yay! Congrats on your positive OPK! You will be one day ahead of me.

Mrs. Stinski: Sorry AF is being so mean. I hope you know one way of the other really soon.


----------



## karenh

I had my mid cycle ultrasound today at 10 am. Dr. Hesla was out of the office so his assistant performed it. My uterine lining is 10 mm, and I have one large follicle, 21.6 mm on my right side. She said there were a few small ones on the left but no big ones. One thing both Justin and I thought was weird is that we thought there were two on the right side. I though she measured one at 16 mm before the 21.6. She didnt mention anything but the bigger one though. I am to take the trigger shot, Ovidrel at 8pm tonight and my IUI is scheduled for Wednesday at 11:30 am. I am taking the rest of that day off work. Then my pregnancy test is October 8th at 8 am. I cant believe it is here! We might be making our baby Wednesday! This will be my first real two week wait because it will be my first time ovulating. I am so excited!


----------



## amjon

I saw my doctor today. He confirmed it was Factor V Leiden mutation that I had and will have to do Lovenox injections from BFP on until delivery. :( I was supposed to go to the lab for CD21 bloodwork today, but they never faxed it in. I had him give me a written script for it and asked him to add an hcg quant on. I will go tomorrow.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thank you, Karen! Good luck on Wednesday! 

I had my ultrasound this morning and I have good sized follicles on both sides, but the left side is the only one that matters since the right tube is blocked. It's 26 mm!!! I think that's the biggest egg I've ever had. There was another one on the left side, but the Dr didn't measure it. It looked much smaller. My iui is tomorrow and depending on how everything looks, I might have another one on Wednesday. I feel like this is the first real shot we've had. Our previous 4 iuis always had an issue. This one is shaping up to be perfect. Fingers crossed!


----------



## TonyaG

This month is looking good for so many of us! Good luck I could use some good news from the group!


----------



## LolaM

Im glad that all of you are shaping up for a good month. I called to schedule my IUI for tomorrow at 10 am, got a call at 1 that my dr wouldnt be in the office tomorrow because, of all things, his wife is having a baby. They rescheduled me for Wednesday at 10, hopefully he will be in. I dont know if we are going to get to IUI this month, im not sure i want another dr doing it, since anohter dr wouldnt understand my situation. Ed Sheeran has come to the US so im listening to his music on youtube, I will get the cd this week, an IUI struggle treat to myself lol! Anyways..good luck ladies!


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> Thank you, Karen! Good luck on Wednesday!
> 
> I had my ultrasound this morning and I have good sized follicles on both sides, but the left side is the only one that matters since the right tube is blocked. It's 26 mm!!! I think that's the biggest egg I've ever had. There was another one on the left side, but the Dr didn't measure it. It looked much smaller. My iui is tomorrow and depending on how everything looks, I might have another one on Wednesday. I feel like this is the first real shot we've had. Our previous 4 iuis always had an issue. This one is shaping up to be perfect. Fingers crossed!

That is wonderful! Good luck today! Do you know when you go in for your blood test? I hope this one works for you!


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> Im glad that all of you are shaping up for a good month. I called to schedule my IUI for tomorrow at 10 am, got a call at 1 that my dr wouldnt be in the office tomorrow because, of all things, his wife is having a baby. They rescheduled me for Wednesday at 10, hopefully he will be in. I dont know if we are going to get to IUI this month, im not sure i want another dr doing it, since anohter dr wouldnt understand my situation. Ed Sheeran has come to the US so im listening to his music on youtube, I will get the cd this week, an IUI struggle treat to myself lol! Anyways..good luck ladies!

I am sorry that your IUI is getting moved around. That must be frustrating. hopefuly you will get to do it tomorrow, and hour and a half before me. Good luck!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ive been a bit quiet on here but AF flew on in a day late this cycle. However my FS increased my femara dosage to 7.5mg so Im pretty excited & dh went today for another SA so we should have those results by 5 pm today


----------



## LotusBlossom

karenh said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Thank you, Karen! Good luck on Wednesday!
> 
> I had my ultrasound this morning and I have good sized follicles on both sides, but the left side is the only one that matters since the right tube is blocked. It's 26 mm!!! I think that's the biggest egg I've ever had. There was another one on the left side, but the Dr didn't measure it. It looked much smaller. My iui is tomorrow and depending on how everything looks, I might have another one on Wednesday. I feel like this is the first real shot we've had. Our previous 4 iuis always had an issue. This one is shaping up to be perfect. Fingers crossed!
> 
> That is wonderful! Good luck today! Do you know when you go in for your blood test? I hope this one works for you!Click to expand...

Thank you! I am going back tomorrow for another IUI. I'm not sure about a blood test. My normal Dr always asks that I call if I get a positive pregnancy test. Since I am with a new Dr now, I'm not sure if he will schedule a blood test. Good luck tomorrow! Sounds like we'll basically be on the same schedule. :)


----------



## LolaM

karenh said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Im glad that all of you are shaping up for a good month. I called to schedule my IUI for tomorrow at 10 am, got a call at 1 that my dr wouldnt be in the office tomorrow because, of all things, his wife is having a baby. They rescheduled me for Wednesday at 10, hopefully he will be in. I dont know if we are going to get to IUI this month, im not sure i want another dr doing it, since anohter dr wouldnt understand my situation. Ed Sheeran has come to the US so im listening to his music on youtube, I will get the cd this week, an IUI struggle treat to myself lol! Anyways..good luck ladies!
> 
> I am sorry that your IUI is getting moved around. That must be frustrating. hopefuly you will get to do it tomorrow, and hour and a half before me. Good luck!Click to expand...

well--its moved again--30 min EARLIER--eesh-glad i took tomorrow off! :headspin:[-o&lt;


----------



## LotusBlossom

LolaM said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Im glad that all of you are shaping up for a good month. I called to schedule my IUI for tomorrow at 10 am, got a call at 1 that my dr wouldnt be in the office tomorrow because, of all things, his wife is having a baby. They rescheduled me for Wednesday at 10, hopefully he will be in. I dont know if we are going to get to IUI this month, im not sure i want another dr doing it, since anohter dr wouldnt understand my situation. Ed Sheeran has come to the US so im listening to his music on youtube, I will get the cd this week, an IUI struggle treat to myself lol! Anyways..good luck ladies!
> 
> I am sorry that your IUI is getting moved around. That must be frustrating. hopefuly you will get to do it tomorrow, and hour and a half before me. Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> well--its moved again--30 min EARLIER--eesh-glad i took tomorrow off! :headspin:[-o&lt;Click to expand...

Yay, Lola! Three IUIs tomorrow! Good luck Lola and Karen! I hope your appointments go well.


----------



## karenh

Yay! Lola and Lotusblossum good luck tomorrow! It will be a goo day!


----------



## nc1998

Good luck this cycle beautifullei - hope 7.5 does the trick for you!

And I can't believe 3 iui's in one day... oh I hope we get 3 bfp's in here. :)


----------



## LolaM

nc1998 said:


> Good luck this cycle beautifullei - hope 7.5 does the trick for you!
> 
> And I can't believe 3 iui's in one day... oh I hope we get 3 bfp's in here. :)

that would be awesome!


----------



## karenh

Finally got my first opk. Silly, I know I had the trigger shot, but now I know they actually work!


----------



## LotusBlossom

karenh said:


> Finally got my first opk. Silly, I know I had the trigger shot, but now I know they actually work!

It's funny how excited we get over such things, isn't it? ;) 

I'm pumped about going through the tww with you ladies. It helps to have others who understand. You guys are the only ones who do. ::hugs::


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Finally got my first opk. Silly, I know I had the trigger shot, but now I know they actually work!
> 
> It's funny how excited we get over such things, isn't it? ;)
> 
> I'm pumped about going through the tww with you ladies. It helps to have others who understand. You guys are the only ones who do. ::hugs::Click to expand...

Me too! I couldn't sleep last night, and the 45 minutes that I did I had a dream that I watched the :spermy: split the egg. I couldn't get it off my mind. I think this weekend I am going to need to go get a pedicure or something to help me relax.

Good luck today!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Good luck with the IUIs today ladies!!!


----------



## nc1998

How about you, Mrs. Stinksi? How are you feeling today and are you going to test early?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

nc1998 said:


> How about you, Mrs. Stinksi? How are you feeling today and are you going to test early?

Well on Saturday I had pretty much convinced myself that I was pregnant, but I just dont feel like that anymore. Im just waiting for AF to arrive, as Im sure she is going to at any moment. I have tested some, but Im pretty sure the only thing that I was seeing was indent lines and evaps. I may test again this afternoon, but I dunno. Im pretty much just feeling out, which is okay seeing as my cruise is 13 days away!!! :thumbup: Of course I would love to be pregnant, I just dont feel like its my month anymore. All of the cramps and twinges and things that I was feeling arent there anymore so Ive accepted that AF will be here soon so Im just going with that for now.


----------



## Beautifullei2

good luck ladies with your IUI ! FXED for your :bfp:


----------



## MKHewson

So ladies, She is here, out of respect of what a lot of you have been through as of recent, I was unsure if you like to put post a pic. If not I may put a birth story up. Her birth was as challenging as her conception LOL. Let me know how you feel


----------



## Beautifullei2

MKHEWSON - congrats on your new bundle of Joy :) 
I know I personally would love to see pictures <3 Nothing more precious than the gift of life!!

Update on me:: DH SA results came back in.. before they were 18mil & since he started ginseng they popped up to 30Million!! Wahoo!! Our FS is confident that everything is smooth sailing here on out & we wont need iui!


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> So ladies, She is here, out of respect of what a lot of you have been through as of recent, I was unsure if you like to put post a pic. If not I may put a birth story up. Her birth was as challenging as her conception LOL. Let me know how you feel

oh--you HAVE to post a pic of the lil angel AND tell us the story--I sure dont mind. MYy dr had a baby just the other day, actually, a lil girl and i so wanted to ask him if he had pics, lol.

I am home from my IUI just in time to watch A Baby Story. I took the day off work, so im chilling on the couch for the day


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

@MK - Im with Lola - I want to see a pic and hear the birth story!!!!


----------



## MKHewson

https://i47.tinypic.com/2e0i55c.jpg


So it started on Sept 20 with a gel insertion in the afternoon, made me crampy right away, so no sleep that night. Then I was back at hospital the next am was checked, another insertion and I was sent back home. We came home ate lunch I napped woke up at about 330 with cramping (mild labour) and then a few gushed of water. And then right away labour started with contractions every 3-4 min lasted 30-60 sec. We went back to hospital I was admitted, labour for until 1130pm then had epidural, which bottom out my bp and I almost passed out. So I was so posed to start pitocin around 1 am but was delayed untill 4am, once I was given it I immediately started vomiting was awful. I tried to nap and did but i was woken with pain coming through the epidural, this was her hitting my bladder, there was blood in my urine was awful. But I keep trying I wanted a vag birth. Once though around 1030 am of the 22 came along though I was done, i was so tired. There was an amazing nurse who called that enough was enough, I needed a csection, so this was the only kind thing all needed for a csection were on the floor and at 1209 I was listening to her cry. Of course my day had to end as it began, the pain killers made me sick on the operation table and I was puking in there as well:dohh::dohh::dohh:
But then I went to recovery and was finally able to see her, and it was amazing. I so tired and racked with worry about her wel being but I am trying to enjoy every moment.


----------



## Cridge

She's gorgeous MK!! And 8.7 for 2 weeks early! It's a good thing you didn't go to 40 weeks!! I'm sorry it had to end in a csection, but the most important thing is that she got here and both of you are doing well! Congrats!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

karenh said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Finally got my first opk. Silly, I know I had the trigger shot, but now I know they actually work!
> 
> It's funny how excited we get over such things, isn't it? ;)
> 
> I'm pumped about going through the tww with you ladies. It helps to have others who understand. You guys are the only ones who do. ::hugs::Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! I couldn't sleep last night, and the 45 minutes that I did I had a dream that I watched the :spermy: split the egg. I couldn't get it off my mind. I think this weekend I am going to need to go get a pedicure or something to help me relax.
> 
> Good luck today!Click to expand...

I hear ya! I haven't been able to sleep lately. Too much on my mind, I guess.


----------



## LotusBlossom

You're not out until she shows up, Mrs Stinski! Hoping for a BFP for you!

That's great news, Beautifullei!! So your DH just started taking ginseng supplements? I need to look into that! 

MK- She is adorable! I'm so glad you shared your exciting news and birth story. It was sweet of you to ask before posting, but I think we are all on the same page here. This is a place of support. I'm so happy for you and your family. Congratulations!!!:happydance:

Lola and Karen- I hope everything went well today and especially hope we get our 3 BFPs in two weeks! 

I had my 2nd IUI for this cycle today and it was a little disappointing. Count was down from yesterday, which wasn't great to begin with. The bigger disappointment today was that I spotted a post-it note in my chart that said my left tube is blocked. When I pointed out that it is actually the right side that's blocked, the nurse looked for the actual report from my surgery and found that I (and my Dr) have been wrong this whole time! I told the new Dr that the right side didn't matter and he placed the catheter on the left side to get it closer to that egg. I don't even know how big the right egg was. :( I feel cheated that I didn't know which side was blocked. Plus, the last IUI (last cycle) was focused on the left side. I don't even know if I had a mature egg on the other side! :dohh: Hopefully it won't matter. Fingers crossed that we magically get a BFP. Dr is already planning for the next cycle and strongly pushing for IVF. Our insurance doesn't cover it, though. I think it's approx $10k/cycle with this Dr. I'm going to talk to DH about it when he gets home from his trip. I feel like we are spending a fortune on IUIs when we would have a much better chance with IVF. We'll see...


----------



## LolaM

LotusBlossom said:


> You're not out until she shows up, Mrs Stinski! Hoping for a BFP for you!
> 
> That's great news, Beautifullei!! So your DH just started taking ginseng supplements? I need to look into that!
> 
> MK- She is adorable! I'm so glad you shared your exciting news and birth story. It was sweet of you to ask before posting, but I think we are all on the same page here. This is a place of support. I'm so happy for you and your family. Congratulations!!!:happydance:
> 
> Lola and Karen- I hope everything went well today and especially hope we get our 3 BFPs in two weeks!
> 
> I had my 2nd IUI for this cycle today and it was a little disappointing. Count was down from yesterday, which wasn't great to begin with. The bigger disappointment today was that I spotted a post-it note in my chart that said my left tube is blocked. When I pointed out that it is actually the right side that's blocked, the nurse looked for the actual report from my surgery and found that I (and my Dr) have been wrong this whole time! I told the new Dr that the right side didn't matter and he placed the catheter on the left side to get it closer to that egg. I don't even know how big the right egg was. :( I feel cheated that I didn't know which side was blocked. Plus, the last IUI (last cycle) was focused on the left side. I don't even know if I had a mature egg on the other side! :dohh: Hopefully it won't matter. Fingers crossed that we magically get a BFP. Dr is already planning for the next cycle and strongly pushing for IVF. Our insurance doesn't cover it, though. I think it's approx $10k/cycle with this Dr. I'm going to talk to DH about it when he gets home from his trip. I feel like we are spending a fortune on IUIs when we would have a much better chance with IVF. We'll see...

well--at least now you know which tube is blocked, the CORRECT tube and you can focus on the other one but if the dr is pushing IVF you might think about saving your pennies for that instead of doing IUI. My dr isnt pushing anything, just letting me ride it out, which is fine because i cant afford IVF, but im spending about 200 per IUI which is alot less than the 900 being charged at the Fertility Clinics on the opposite sides of the state. THis is my 3rd IUI, so i hope 3 IUIs in one day, my 3rd time is a bit of good luck!


----------



## Chook

Mk she is so precious!!! Our first femara friend baby! Massive congratulations hunny xox

Lotusblossom you must be so frustrated you poor thing. How could they get it so wrong xox

Good luck to everyone that had their iui today. I hope your eggs are being fertilised as I type this xox

I'm 9 days past iui and tested today to see if the trigger was gone and it has so let the games begin. Today is the due date for my third mc so it's been a tough. My cousin had a baby this morning and I'm ashamed to say but I was bawling uncontrolably because it felt like they stole my day. My last due date for my second mc my other cousin had her baby. I really feel like somebody upstairs really doesn't like me very much. It just adds salt to wounds.


----------



## karenh

Beautifullei2: That is awesome about your DH! I hope that means you will now get your bfp!

LolaM: How did it go? I took the rest of the day off as well.

MKHewson: She is adorable! Thank you for sharing her pic and your story. I am sorry that birth was so hard. Congratz though.

Lotusblossom: You HAVE to be kidding! That would be so frustrating. How could they be wrong on which tube was blocked this whole time? I am so sorry you have to go through all that. Like you said, hopefully it wont matter.

Chook: I hope you get the bfp soon! That does sound frustrating that they are taking your days. Sorry.

AFM: IUI yesterday went well. I am sore though and have had some cramping. Counting down my tww now! I hope we get a bunch of BFPs in the next two weeks!


----------



## LolaM

karenh said:


> Beautifullei2: That is awesome about your DH! I hope that means you will now get your bfp!
> 
> LolaM: How did it go? I took the rest of the day off as well.

It went ok, I had alot of CF so it was hard to find my uteri, but we managed. I got the bloat around 8 last night and woke up with it this morning, lovely. Im back at work today


----------



## Beautifullei2

Thanks Karenh Im really hoping we get it soon ! :) I also started drinking goji juice which is supposed to be good for fertility as well


----------



## ttcbaby117

MK - WOW....brought tears to my eyes...In a good way ;).......Im so happy everything turned out well after all the trials and tribulations. Its nice to see a happy ending on this thread. Oh and BTW...she is positively beautiful!

Everyone else...wow it seems most of us are cycle buddies. I oved yesterday. I tried soy this cycle b/c my dr didnt want me on femara until next cycle for when my IUI is scheduled. I hope we all get our BFP's.


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2: That is awesome about your DH! I hope that means you will now get your bfp!
> 
> LolaM: How did it go? I took the rest of the day off as well.
> 
> It went ok, I had alot of CF so it was hard to find my uteri, but we managed. I got the bloat around 8 last night and woke up with it this morning, lovely. Im back at work todayClick to expand...

I am working today too. I don't feel well though. Is that related to the trigger shot or anything or just a coincidence? Do you have an appointment for your beta? Sorry if I have already asked that.


----------



## LolaM

karenh said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2: That is awesome about your DH! I hope that means you will now get your bfp!
> 
> LolaM: How did it go? I took the rest of the day off as well.
> 
> It went ok, I had alot of CF so it was hard to find my uteri, but we managed. I got the bloat around 8 last night and woke up with it this morning, lovely. Im back at work todayClick to expand...
> 
> I am working today too. I don't feel well though. Is that related to the trigger shot or anything or just a coincidence? Do you have an appointment for your beta? Sorry if I have already asked that.Click to expand...

I do not schedule for that stuff, if i get a + on an HPT, I go in. You hadnt asked already and thats ok if you had, im a teacher so im used to repeating myself, no worries! Im feeling really bloated and my metformin is NOT happy with me, i did a junk food binge yesty and im paying for it today! ARG!


----------



## Beautifullei2

Lotusblossom,
He started them about 3 months ago cause I read online that it helps.. & sure enough it does :happydance:


----------



## Chook

The trigger shot made me sick Karen. They told me it was normal. Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## amjon

I talked to the nurse today and my progesterone was 18.3 on CD22 (8DPO) (in the US). They said it was okay, but from what I read they want it above 30. Is 18.3 okay for US numbers?


----------



## nc1998

MK - what a beautiful baby! I am sorry it was a rough birth; enjoy those first few weeks, they grow so fast.

Karen - the trigger also made me feel nauseous. Hope you feel better soon! 

Chook - glad the trigger is out and testing can begin soon. I am sorry about the due dates, that sounds tough.

Afm - still no O, of course! I keep thinking it's going to happen - lots of cm, etc. - but no. It's like CD45 or something. I see my doctor next Monday - hopefully he will have a plan. :dohh:


----------



## LotusBlossom

ttcbaby117 said:


> MK - WOW....brought tears to my eyes...In a good way ;).......Im so happy everything turned out well after all the trials and tribulations. Its nice to see a happy ending on this thread. Oh and BTW...she is positively beautiful!
> 
> Everyone else...wow it seems most of us are cycle buddies. I oved yesterday. I tried soy this cycle b/c my dr didnt want me on femara until next cycle for when my IUI is scheduled. I hope we all get our BFP's.

Awesome! Let's get this tww moving! It always goes so slowly (in my head). Maybe you won't need another cycle. This could be it! Come on babies!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Chook said:


> Mk she is so precious!!! Our first femara friend baby! Massive congratulations hunny xox
> 
> Lotusblossom you must be so frustrated you poor thing. How could they get it so wrong xox
> 
> Good luck to everyone that had their iui today. I hope your eggs are being fertilised as I type this xox
> 
> I'm 9 days past iui and tested today to see if the trigger was gone and it has so let the games begin. Today is the due date for my third mc so it's been a tough. My cousin had a baby this morning and I'm ashamed to say but I was bawling uncontrolably because it felt like they stole my day. My last due date for my second mc my other cousin had her baby. I really feel like somebody upstairs really doesn't like me very much. It just adds salt to wounds.

Thank you. I'm so bummed because I really like my normal Dr but am disappointed that she didn't have the correct information and of all people, she should. It feels like we wasted time, effort and $ the past few months focusing on the wrong ovary!

I'm so sorry you are having to deal with the due dates and seeing others have their babies on those days. I can't imagine how hard that must be. I have my fingers crossed for you this month. You certainly deserve some happy news. :hugs:

When will you start testing?


----------



## LotusBlossom

nc1998 said:


> MK - what a beautiful baby! I am sorry it was a rough birth; enjoy those first few weeks, they grow so fast.
> 
> Karen - the trigger also made me feel nauseous. Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Chook - glad the trigger is out and testing can begin soon. I am sorry about the due dates, that sounds tough.
> 
> Afm - still no O, of course! I keep thinking it's going to happen - lots of cm, etc. - but no. It's like CD45 or something. I see my doctor next Monday - hopefully he will have a plan. :dohh:

Oh, no! I'm sorry. I hope your Dr gets everything figured out soon. :hugs:


----------



## Chook

Thanks lotusblossom. Having a better day today but can't bring myself to visit the new baby just yet. Maybe in a few more days when it's not so raw. I tested today 10dpiui and it was a bfn. Still early days though xox


----------



## karenh

Lola: So when do you think you will start testing? DH seems to think I should test before my appointment, but I dont know if I can bring myself to do that. I am just really dreading another BFN. What grade do you teach? I have a sis that teaches high school math and one that teaches 6th grade. I also have one going to school for early childhood education specializing in special ed, she wants to be a speech therapist. Sorry you are feeling bloated. My metformin ran out this morning so my body isnt going to like me the next few days.

Chook: Thank you! Glad to know I am not just going crazy.

Amjon: Unfortunately, my experience with doctors is they all have a different opinion as to what is good. I have a level of 10.3 on Clomid 150mg and my gyno said that I still didnt ovulate so he referred me to the RE. The RE said your number went up, that is great! You may have ovulated. REALLY?!? I hope you get more info. Good luck.

NC1998: I hope your doc can help you get this to a more acceptable timeframe. I cant imagine waiting that many days to O. I give up by cd20.


----------



## LolaM

I will test when I am late, as I cant stand to see that stark white HAIL NO! I teach Kindergarten to non-English speaking students. This year I have 18 students and most of them speak English, so its been an easy year so far! Last year I had between 32 and 24 students and most DIDNT speak English!


----------



## karenh

Got it. Well, I hope that the next few weeks goes by quickly.


----------



## LolaM

karenh said:


> Got it. Well, I hope that the next few weeks goes by quickly.

eh-Im already not feeling optimistic, FF has me O the day BEFORE my IUI so unless FF is wrong, which is possible, we missed it and this cycle was just a waste of money!


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Got it. Well, I hope that the next few weeks goes by quickly.
> 
> eh-Im already not feeling optimistic, FF has me O the day BEFORE my IUI so unless FF is wrong, which is possible, we missed it and this cycle was just a waste of money!Click to expand...

Sorry. I hope it is wrong.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Well I tested and got a bfn so now Im just waiting for AF. I wish she would hurry up already!!! We are taking this month off since I will be on the cruise when I would need my scan and trigger. Im really not sure how I feel about proceeding from here. I have been talking to my husband about taking a much needed break from ttcing as it has completely taken over my life and I am no longer the person i was before starting all of this. We may give it one last try in November, not sure if it will be IUI or not, I will have to see what my dr wants me to do. Then if that doesnt work I will be taking some time off so I can work on me. I want to lose some weight and get back to being happy with myself again, because I havent been for awhile now. I guess I just have a lot on my mind and not really sure how I feel about ttcing anymore. I still want a baby, I always will, but this year has been full of hardships and heartbreak and I think I just need to take a step back and reevaluate where I am in life. Once AF gets here I am going to call my RE and see where he wants me to go from here before making a final decision on what I want to do.


----------



## ttcbaby117

amjon - I believe anything about 10 is great on a normal cycle and anything about 15 is great for a medicated cycle. Oh and also anything about 5 means that there was some sort of ovulation but it is probably weak. At least this is what I have been told!

lotus - I know I feel the same way...LOL...it just drags on! ugh!

I started my progesterone today....I had some left over from my cycle iwth femara and figured it couldnt hurt!


----------



## Cridge

mrs.stinski - :hugs: I know exactly how you feel and I really do think that sometimes taking a break is the best thing. I took many breaks over the 10 years it took to conceive #2. People often ask why I "wasted" so much time, but I had to do it for me and my mental stability. You never heal completely, but it definitely helps to start you along the healing path. Do what feels right and best for you and dh at the time, and you'll never have regrets about it. :hugs:


----------



## karenh

Breaks are absolutely needed for sanity. Have fun on your cruise and good luck deciding where to go from here.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Well I'm wondering where af is. I'm two days late and tested negative again.


----------



## karenh

That has got to be so frustrating. I am sorry.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

My hubby took me out of town for a night last night and on our way home tonight we lost a tire. We had to get a tow from the interstate to the next town and a couple hundred dollars later we are leaving a mechanic shop. This has been a very stressful week but I'm glad I have my hubby here with me.


----------



## karenh

Mrs.Stinski said:


> My hubby took me out of town for a night last night and on our way home tonight we lost a tire. We had to get a tow from the interstate to the next town and a couple hundred dollars later we are leaving a mechanic shop. This has been a very stressful week but I'm glad I have my hubby here with me.

That really sucks. Sorry.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mrs.Stinski said:


> My hubby took me out of town for a night last night and on our way home tonight we lost a tire. We had to get a tow from the interstate to the next town and a couple hundred dollars later we are leaving a mechanic shop. This has been a very stressful week but I'm glad I have my hubby here with me.

Oh, wow! I'm sorry you are having a rough week. I hope it gets better soon. Is AF still late?


----------



## LotusBlossom

I am co-hosting a baby shower tomorrow. It's a bit rough because the preggo friend knew we had been trying for a long time and suddenly became anxious about having a second child. The FIRST month they started trying, she complained to me that she wasn't pregnant yet. That was a little tough to listen to. Then, she got pregnant on the second cycle. Don't get me wrong, I think she deserves to have children like anyone else. It's just tough to throw her a party for her 2nd child while we are going through so much to have our first. I'm feeling especially unsupportive of her because even though I have shared with her numerous times recently what a tough time I have been going through, she never has time for me. Yet, I spent the entire day baking and decorating cupcakes for her party. I'm trying to let it go, but clearly, I am still hurt. :(


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Af finally showed up today. I was starting to worry about another ectopic so I'm glad the witch finally showed her face! I will be calling my RE in the morning to discuss our next options.


----------



## nc1998

Sorry, Lotusblossum, about your friend - sounds like she isn't being very supportive of you! :hugs:

Mrs. Stinksi - glad af came so you can stop worrying about it being late and start thinking about your upcoming cruise! Let us know what your doctor says about what to do next.


----------



## karenh

nc1998 said:


> Sorry, Lotusblossum, about your friend - sounds like she isn't being very supportive of you! :hugs:
> 
> Mrs. Stinksi - glad af came so you can stop worrying about it being late and start thinking about your upcoming cruise! Let us know what your doctor says about what to do next.

ditto, just what i was going to say.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Well I have decided to take a break from ttcing for awhile. My RE said Ive had a chemical this month. We have been going hardcore with trying since last August with the RE, before we were just trying without being monitored. I have to get the pieces of myself back that I have lost along the way. Im not sure how long of a break that this will be, but Im assuming that it will be at least 6 months. Ive just met my breaking point and cant move forward in any other part of my life until I can just be okay with myself again. My work has suffered, my schooling has suffered, Ive lost all by 2 of my friends throughout this process but losing myself is where I have to draw the line. Sometimes things just arent meant to be so for now I have to shift my focus. 

Thank you ladies so much for all of your support and for being such good listeners when I needed it most. I hope its okay that I still check in here every now and then and see how everyone is doing. I wish you all well and hope that you all get the bfps that you deserve very soon.


----------



## Beautifullei2

are any of you ladies on a higher dosage of femara?? Did it make you O sooner??


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Well I have decided to take a break from ttcing for awhile. My RE said Ive had a chemical this month. We have been going hardcore with trying since last August with the RE, before we were just trying without being monitored. I have to get the pieces of myself back that I have lost along the way. Im not sure how long of a break that this will be, but Im assuming that it will be at least 6 months. Ive just met my breaking point and cant move forward in any other part of my life until I can just be okay with myself again. My work has suffered, my schooling has suffered, Ive lost all by 2 of my friends throughout this process but losing myself is where I have to draw the line. Sometimes things just arent meant to be so for now I have to shift my focus.
> 
> Thank you ladies so much for all of your support and for being such good listeners when I needed it most. I hope its okay that I still check in here every now and then and see how everyone is doing. I wish you all well and hope that you all get the bfps that you deserve very soon.

Sending you giant bear :hug: ! It is very hard to go through all of this and maintain everything else as well. It's good that you know yourself and what you need to do right now. Have an awesome time on your cruise and have a Mai Tai for me!! XO


----------



## ttcbaby117

mrsstinski - i take breaks often....just to keep myself sane....I hope this week gets better for you! I am sorry to hear about the chemical. How did she confirm that you had one?

lotus - oh I know how hard that is...hosting and then having to keep that smile on your face.

AFM - nothing to report....5 dpo and waiting waiting waiting. Oh I turned 37 today....not sure if I should be celebrating...but I can tell ya the best birthday present I could get is in10 days a beautiful dark BFP!!!!!


----------



## Cridge

:hug: Mrs.Stinski! I totally understand where you are right now. Take your much needed break and take care of yourself! :hugs:


----------



## karenh

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Well I have decided to take a break from ttcing for awhile. My RE said Ive had a chemical this month. We have been going hardcore with trying since last August with the RE, before we were just trying without being monitored. I have to get the pieces of myself back that I have lost along the way. Im not sure how long of a break that this will be, but Im assuming that it will be at least 6 months. Ive just met my breaking point and cant move forward in any other part of my life until I can just be okay with myself again. My work has suffered, my schooling has suffered, Ive lost all by 2 of my friends throughout this process but losing myself is where I have to draw the line. Sometimes things just arent meant to be so for now I have to shift my focus.
> 
> Thank you ladies so much for all of your support and for being such good listeners when I needed it most. I hope its okay that I still check in here every now and then and see how everyone is doing. I wish you all well and hope that you all get the bfps that you deserve very soon.

Sorry about your chemical. I hope you enjoy your break, take all the time you need and enjoy being YOU. You are wonderful and deserve it.


----------



## karenh

Beautifullei2 said:


> are any of you ladies on a higher dosage of femara?? Did it make you O sooner??

I am on 7.5mg and they gave me a trigger to take the night of CD15.


----------



## nc1998

Mrs. Stinksi - sounds like a break is exactly what you need! Hope it's a peaceful and relaxing break. And I'm sorry about the chemical. :hugs:


----------



## nc1998

Cridge - how are you feeling? 34 weeks! You are almost there!

Well I went to the dr today since it was cd47 and no O... and he said it looked like I had just ovulated in the last day or so. This is the second time that has happened! Anyway, he said I can just be patient and see if my cycles get more regular, or I can add in the femara again to shorten them. So I guess I'm in the 2ww again - although not real hopeful for this cycle! :wacko:


----------



## LolaM

I. Have. Nothing. To. Say


----------



## Chook

So sorry mrsstinski. Try and have a nice break and come back stronger ready to kick infertilites arse! I will be thinking of you. 
My blood results came back today bfn so I will also be having a break until we find 10k for Ivf. I will keep popping in to see you girls get you long awaited bfp's and to meet our femara friend babies that are getting close to entering this world. Good luck girls. Thank you for your support xox


----------



## karenh

Chook said:


> So sorry mrsstinski. Try and have a nice break and come back stronger ready to kick infertilites arse! I will be thinking of you.
> My blood results came back today bfn so I will also be having a break until we find 10k for Ivf. I will keep popping in to see you girls get you long awaited bfp's and to meet our femara friend babies that are getting close to entering this world. Good luck girls. Thank you for your support xox

I am so sorry. I hope it doesn't take too long for you to be able to try IVF. And I hope it works for you.


----------



## Grateful365

Hi All,

I am new to this thread and quite new to this website. I have been reading many posts on this thread and I feel I can relate to what you are all going through. :( You are all so supportive of each other and I think that is so wonderful. 

My husband and I have been 'trying' for around 1.5 years on and off. I am 33 and he is almost 35. I am the last of my friends to not have any children. Some days it can be very hard. 

My husband's 1st SA showed all normal results except only 3% Morphology (normal range showed greater than 8%). He was retested a couple weeks ago and his morphology improved to 5%. Better than nothing, I'll take it!

I have had a HSG test, hormone tests, and Ultrasounds - HSG and Ultrasound were normal. I have hashimoto syndrome and currently take Armour Thyroid. The doctor most recently just started me on Femara, although since my HSG test was performed, I haven't gotten seen my AF! I am at day 39! My cycles are normally between 29-24 days. I am definately not pregnant. I read online that some other women who had the HSG test had very late cycles after....I wonder why? 

I am anxious for AF to come so that I can start my Femara.


----------



## Cridge

Chook - :hugs: So sorry about the bfn! You've been through so much - take your break and I hope you're able to start IVF sooner rather than later!

Welcome Grateful! :hi: I've never heard of HSG causing cycles to lengthen, but I've never paid attention to that I guess since I don't cycle on my own. :haha: I hope you see af soon so you can start on Femara!!

Thanks NC1998! I'm feeling rather large. :winkwink: Things are going well though - we're excited to see our Little Ninja ... Next Month!!! (or this month, if I'm really, really lucky!)


----------



## Beautifullei2

karenh said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> are any of you ladies on a higher dosage of femara?? Did it make you O sooner??
> 
> I am on 7.5mg and they gave me a trigger to take the night of CD15.Click to expand...

I thought I was O'ing sooner but according to my temp & opk I still havent =/ . Dh are trying to BD as much as we can to catch the eggie


----------



## karenh

Beautifullei2 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> are any of you ladies on a higher dosage of femara?? Did it make you O sooner??
> 
> I am on 7.5mg and they gave me a trigger to take the night of CD15.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I was O'ing sooner but according to my temp & opk I still havent =/ . Dh are trying to BD as much as we can to catch the eggieClick to expand...

What day are you on? I have never Oed on my own. I had to have the trigger. Is that an option for you?


----------



## karenh

Grateful365 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this thread and quite new to this website. I have been reading many posts on this thread and I feel I can relate to what you are all going through. :( You are all so supportive of each other and I think that is so wonderful.
> 
> My husband and I have been 'trying' for around 1.5 years on and off. I am 33 and he is almost 35. I am the last of my friends to not have any children. Some days it can be very hard.
> 
> My husband's 1st SA showed all normal results except only 3% Morphology (normal range showed greater than 8%). He was retested a couple weeks ago and his morphology improved to 5%. Better than nothing, I'll take it!
> 
> I have had a HSG test, hormone tests, and Ultrasounds - HSG and Ultrasound were normal. I have hashimoto syndrome and currently take Armour Thyroid. The doctor most recently just started me on Femara, although since my HSG test was performed, I haven't gotten seen my AF! I am at day 39! My cycles are normally between 29-24 days. I am definately not pregnant. I read online that some other women who had the HSG test had very late cycles after....I wonder why?
> 
> I am anxious for AF to come so that I can start my Femara.

Welcome! Isn't it silly how we always want AF to stay away, and then when we want her to show up so we can get started she hides her ugly face? I hope she shows up soon. Good luck!


----------



## karenh

Cridge said:


> Chook - :hugs: So sorry about the bfn! You've been through so much - take your break and I hope you're able to start IVF sooner rather than later!
> 
> Welcome Grateful! :hi: I've never heard of HSG causing cycles to lengthen, but I've never paid attention to that I guess since I don't cycle on my own. :haha: I hope you see af soon so you can start on Femara!!
> 
> Thanks NC1998! I'm feeling rather large. :winkwink: Things are going well though - we're excited to see our Little Ninja ... Next Month!!! (or this month, if I'm really, really lucky!)

Oh, a halloween baby would be fun! Good luck this next month.


----------



## Beautifullei2

karenh said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> are any of you ladies on a higher dosage of femara?? Did it make you O sooner??
> 
> I am on 7.5mg and they gave me a trigger to take the night of CD15.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I was O'ing sooner but according to my temp & opk I still havent =/ . Dh are trying to BD as much as we can to catch the eggieClick to expand...
> 
> What day are you on? I have never Oed on my own. I had to have the trigger. Is that an option for you?Click to expand...

Im on CD13, It is an option but I usually O on my own.. Its just a matter of me being patient enough to let happen. :blush: I usually O between cd12-16 but I never do OPKS cause I hate them lol. With clomid I always got +'s & with femara -'s so I usually just rely on my bbt


----------



## ttcbaby117

Beautiful - go catch that eggy!

welcome grateful!

Crook - sorry about the bfn hun! That stinks!


----------



## Chook

Thanks girls. I have a question for you all. First off I really really dislike borrowing money for anything and I've never had a good relationship with my father and I swore I would never ask him for anything but yesterday he called and offered to loan us the money for Ivf. If it was for a car, holiday etc it would be so easy to say no but it's for the chance to have a baby. I'm so torn on what is the right thing to do. 
Also grateful my partners only has 3% normal sperm and we have been able to conceive 3 times in the past 12 months. Hope that helps lift your hopes a little


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> Thanks girls. I have a question for you all. First off I really really dislike borrowing money for anything and I've never had a good relationship with my father and I swore I would never ask him for anything but yesterday he called and offered to loan us the money for Ivf. If it was for a car, holiday etc it would be so easy to say no but it's for the chance to have a baby. I'm so torn on what is the right thing to do.
> Also grateful my partners only has 3% normal sperm and we have been able to conceive 3 times in the past 12 months. Hope that helps lift your hopes a little

well--if you took the money, you could do it sooner and just make payments to your dad. OR you can wait until you have saved up the money, and how long will that take?


----------



## Chook

It's going to take forever to save it and I'm not getting any younger. If we had a good relationship I would be all for it but he is the type to throw it up in my face down the track. Idk we are heading to the snowy mountains for a week today do I will take the time away to think it all over. I guess it comes down to how bad I really want it. Of course it's worth the grief my father will give me if it works.


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> It's going to take forever to save it and I'm not getting any younger. If we had a good relationship I would be all for it but he is the type to throw it up in my face down the track. Idk we are heading to the snowy mountains for a week today do I will take the time away to think it all over. I guess it comes down to how bad I really want it. Of course it's worth the grief my father will give me if it works.

its a tough situation, either way you slice it. :hugs:


----------



## Cridge

Chook - how does IVF help your chances of making baby stick? I know you have all sorts of other issues, so I'm just curious if IVF is something that will help with those as well. If it does help with the other issues, and it's more than just getting you pregnant, I would probably take him up on the offer, as hard as that would be. That's a tough one for sure. Maybe him offering to help is a gesture to form a better relationship?? :hugs: I think it's a great idea to take your week off to think it over, and hopefully you'll feel good about your decision one way or the other.


----------



## Chook

Its because I have the two issues. Infertility and recurrent miscarriges. I need to be on prednisolone (steroids), plaquenil, femara, clexane injections, progesterone, metformin and aspirin every cycle however my fs won't allow us to have the steroids for a natural cycle at home and will only allow it to be used in conjunction with iui or Ivf. Iui is $1940 a cycle not including medication and Ivf is about 10k but if I'm lucky enough to get a good amount of eggs each transfer then is $3000. It's a gamble but it seems to be our best option. My partner doesn't have the best post wash count. The first iui was a million the second was under a million. The fs believes Ivf will be our best option to get pregnant and to get one to stick. We have decided to be naughty and do one natural cycle with the steroids as I have enough left here to do that. It really is all do confusing and I seem to have so many factors stopping me from having a baby. I spoke to my sister about my fathers offer and she advised me to steer clear as it only gives him another way to hurt me. He has serious bipolar so it's not his fault but he is hard to handle. She is also not in our position. 
Not long now hunny to we get to meet your ninja!!! So excited for you xox


----------



## karenh

Beautifullei2 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> are any of you ladies on a higher dosage of femara?? Did it make you O sooner??
> 
> I am on 7.5mg and they gave me a trigger to take the night of CD15.Click to expand...
> 
> I thought I was O'ing sooner but according to my temp & opk I still havent =/ . Dh are trying to BD as much as we can to catch the eggieClick to expand...
> 
> What day are you on? I have never Oed on my own. I had to have the trigger. Is that an option for you?Click to expand...
> 
> Im on CD13, It is an option but I usually O on my own.. Its just a matter of me being patient enough to let happen. :blush: I usually O between cd12-16 but I never do OPKS cause I hate them lol. With clomid I always got +'s & with femara -'s so I usually just rely on my bbtClick to expand...

Got it. Good luck! I can't do my temps. They are wacky, and I toss and turn in my sleep, and sleep with a window open.


----------



## karenh

Chook said:


> Its because I have the two issues. Infertility and recurrent miscarriges. I need to be on prednisolone (steroids), plaquenil, femara, clexane injections, progesterone, metformin and aspirin every cycle however my fs won't allow us to have the steroids for a natural cycle at home and will only allow it to be used in conjunction with iui or Ivf. Iui is $1940 a cycle not including medication and Ivf is about 10k but if I'm lucky enough to get a good amount of eggs each transfer then is $3000. It's a gamble but it seems to be our best option. My partner doesn't have the best post wash count. The first iui was a million the second was under a million. The fs believes Ivf will be our best option to get pregnant and to get one to stick. We have decided to be naughty and do one natural cycle with the steroids as I have enough left here to do that. It really is all do confusing and I seem to have so many factors stopping me from having a baby. I spoke to my sister about my fathers offer and she advised me to steer clear as it only gives him another way to hurt me. He has serious bipolar so it's not his fault but he is hard to handle. She is also not in our position.
> Not long now hunny to we get to meet your ninja!!! So excited for you xox

Chook, I am sorry you are in the difficult decisionl. I wish I could help, but this has to come from your heart. I really hope you enjoy your week in the mountains. Take some time to reach a decision, but also take some time to just relax and be you.


----------



## Cridge

Chook - you and your sister know your father best.... if she's advising you to steer clear, maybe you should. But then again, like you said, she's not in your position, so she doesn't know all the emotions behind it. I would definitely take your time thinking it out and hopefully you'll feel good about your decision one way or the other so you can move forward!! :hugs:


----------



## Chook

Thanks girls. I'm sure a week fly fishing for trout in the snowy mountains will help clear my head. Hope everyone is going well xox


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hey ladies! I'm sorry to hear about the BFNs. It's just not fair. :( Chook, that must be a very tough decision. I'm trying to convince DH to sell a car so we can do IVF. He wasn't impressed by my idea. 

I'm looking forward to my honey returning home today. It's tough to go through all of this by myself. Thank goodness for all of you! :hugs:

I'm at 7/8dpiui today. I'm going to count from the first iui so I don't have to wait so long to test. ;) I had some cramping and lower back pain yesterday while grocery shopping. It was so distracting that I couldn't even think of what I needed to buy. I got some random items and left. It only lasted an hour or so and hasn't come back. Otherwise, I haven't had any symptoms. I know it's early, though. I'm planning to test on Sunday since my honey will be home with me and we could spend the day together regardless of the result. 

How are my tww buddies doing?


----------



## LolaM

LotusBlossom said:


> Hey ladies! I'm sorry to hear about the BFNs. It's just not fair. :( Chook, that must be a very tough decision. I'm trying to convince DH to sell a car so we can do IVF. He wasn't impressed by my idea.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my honey returning home today. It's tough to go through all of this by myself. Thank goodness for all of you! :hugs:
> 
> I'm at 7/8dpiui today. I'm going to count from the first iui so I don't have to wait so long to test. ;) I had some cramping and lower back pain yesterday while grocery shopping. It was so distracting that I couldn't even think of what I needed to buy. I got some random items and left. It only lasted an hour or so and hasn't come back. Otherwise, I haven't had any symptoms. I know it's early, though. I'm planning to test on Sunday since my honey will be home with me and we could spend the day together regardless of the result.
> 
> How are my tww buddies doing?

If i get anymore bloated, im going to float away! I had a serious metform attack this afternoon, and my forhead is like an oil slick, no matter how much i wash my face or what i put on it! Other wise, im not tempting or testing and i have nothing else to report.


----------



## LotusBlossom

LolaM said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I'm sorry to hear about the BFNs. It's just not fair. :( Chook, that must be a very tough decision. I'm trying to convince DH to sell a car so we can do IVF. He wasn't impressed by my idea.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my honey returning home today. It's tough to go through all of this by myself. Thank goodness for all of you! :hugs:
> 
> I'm at 7/8dpiui today. I'm going to count from the first iui so I don't have to wait so long to test. ;) I had some cramping and lower back pain yesterday while grocery shopping. It was so distracting that I couldn't even think of what I needed to buy. I got some random items and left. It only lasted an hour or so and hasn't come back. Otherwise, I haven't had any symptoms. I know it's early, though. I'm planning to test on Sunday since my honey will be home with me and we could spend the day together regardless of the result.
> 
> How are my tww buddies doing?
> 
> If i get anymore bloated, im going to float away! I had a serious metform attack this afternoon, and my forhead is like an oil slick, no matter how much i wash my face or what i put on it! Other wise, im not tempting or testing and i have nothing else to report.Click to expand...

I hope you feel some relief soon. I've never heard of metformin so I looked it up. Those are some nasty side effects!


----------



## LolaM

LotusBlossom said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies! I'm sorry to hear about the BFNs. It's just not fair. :( Chook, that must be a very tough decision. I'm trying to convince DH to sell a car so we can do IVF. He wasn't impressed by my idea.
> 
> I'm looking forward to my honey returning home today. It's tough to go through all of this by myself. Thank goodness for all of you! :hugs:
> 
> I'm at 7/8dpiui today. I'm going to count from the first iui so I don't have to wait so long to test. ;) I had some cramping and lower back pain yesterday while grocery shopping. It was so distracting that I couldn't even think of what I needed to buy. I got some random items and left. It only lasted an hour or so and hasn't come back. Otherwise, I haven't had any symptoms. I know it's early, though. I'm planning to test on Sunday since my honey will be home with me and we could spend the day together regardless of the result.
> 
> How are my tww buddies doing?
> 
> If i get anymore bloated, im going to float away! I had a serious metform attack this afternoon, and my forhead is like an oil slick, no matter how much i wash my face or what i put on it! Other wise, im not tempting or testing and i have nothing else to report.Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you feel some relief soon. I've never heard of metformin so I looked it up. Those are some nasty side effects!Click to expand...

its normally not so bad, just the gastro issues are harsh in my TWW, otherwise i have no real issues with it and ive responded well minus an actual pregnancy


----------



## Cridge

Lola - I had 2 early pregnancy symptoms before my bfp... both appeared very suddenly on 7dpo: MAJOR grease attack :sick: and sudden blue veins all over my chest. For some reason, just with those 2 symptoms, I knew I had hit it. My fingers are crossed for you!!!


----------



## Beautifullei2

ladies I have a question if any can help shed some light. This cycle I was bumped up to 7.5mg clomid. Yesterday I was fine until about 4 when I started having some major ovarian pain to where I was hurled over & it would stop me in my tracks as I was walking. I went home about 6 & layed down but when I woke up I had blood. It looked diluted but didn't stop. The aches finally let up & after DH & I BDed I noticed a finger tip sized clot type thing that really freaked me out. I am waiting until my FS opens to call but has any one else had this?


----------



## LolaM

Beautifullei2 said:


> ladies I have a question if any can help shed some light. This cycle I was bumped up to 7.5mg clomid. Yesterday I was fine until about 4 when I started having some major ovarioan pain to where I was hurled over & it would stop me in my tracks as I was walking. I went home about 6 & layed down but when I woke up I had blood. It looked diluted & but didn't stop. The aches finally let up & after DH & I BDed I noticed a finger tip sized clot type thing that really freaked me out. I am waiting until my FS opens to call but has any one else had this?

Happened to me 3 months ago. I could FEEL my uterus contracting...gasping, really. That was before I ever saw any flow. I just lay on the couch because I was in too much pain to move. After several hours I threw myself on the floor and crawled to the kitchen for my heating pad. It had never happened before and not since.


----------



## Beautifullei2

LolaM said:


> Beautifullei2 said:
> 
> 
> ladies I have a question if any can help shed some light. This cycle I was bumped up to 7.5mg clomid. Yesterday I was fine until about 4 when I started having some major ovarioan pain to where I was hurled over & it would stop me in my tracks as I was walking. I went home about 6 & layed down but when I woke up I had blood. It looked diluted & but didn't stop. The aches finally let up & after DH & I BDed I noticed a finger tip sized clot type thing that really freaked me out. I am waiting until my FS opens to call but has any one else had this?
> 
> Happened to me 3 months ago. I could FEEL my uterus contracting...gasping, really. That was before I ever saw any flow. I just lay on the couch because I was in too much pain to move. After several hours I threw myself on the floor and crawled to the kitchen for my heating pad. It had never happened before and not since.Click to expand...

Did it cause you to bleed as well. I have had ovulation bleeding before which was a few specs but I am still having spotting & now I am beginning to think that something is wrong.


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossum: I am sorry you have had to do this without DH, that is hard. Sunday sounds like a good day to test. I have my Beta Monday and I am planning a picnic that night for DH and I so whatever the news we can just have time to ourselves (MIL lives with us). Fingers crossed for you!

Lola: I am sorry you arent feeling the best. Hopefully it will be all worth it. When are you going to test?

Beautifullei2: I am sorry, I wish I could help but I dont know anything. I hope your FS can give you answers soon. Do they not have someone on call?


----------



## Beautifullei2

I called my FS to let them know whats going on so now I just have to wait until they call back.


----------



## Grateful365

Cridge said:


> Welcome Grateful! :hi: I've never heard of HSG causing cycles to lengthen, but I've never paid attention to that I guess since I don't cycle on my own. :haha: I hope you see af soon so you can start on Femara!!
> 
> 
> Thanks! Still waiting! CD = 41 now........ this is kind of weird.


----------



## Grateful365

Chook said:


> Thanks girls. I have a question for you all. First off I really really dislike borrowing money for anything and I've never had a good relationship with my father and I swore I would never ask him for anything but yesterday he called and offered to loan us the money for Ivf. If it was for a car, holiday etc it would be so easy to say no but it's for the chance to have a baby. I'm so torn on what is the right thing to do.
> Also grateful my partners only has 3% normal sperm and we have been able to conceive 3 times in the past 12 months. Hope that helps lift your hopes a little

I understand your feeling totally about not wanting to borrow money. I am the same way. It's a hard decision that only you and your partner can make. Perhaps you should take the offer....you DIDN'T ask for it, he offered and its for a VERY important reason. :) 

Thank you for telling me about the 3%...that does lift my hopes a little! I wish this ridiculously weird cycle would come to an end so I can start the femara...I'm on CD = 41....this is never ending!


----------



## Cridge

Beautifullei2 - I've never had that happen, but I wonder if it's ovulation or maybe a cyst??? Hopefully your FS will get you in for an u/s to check it out. GL!


----------



## Beautifullei2

My FS just called & he scheduled me an U/S today at 330 to see what's going on.


----------



## LolaM

The pain was the start of AF. Just unusually painful. I'm not due AF til next weekend thats when I'll test but I feel crampies lil bit here and there


----------



## LotusBlossom

I've had lower back pain and headaches the last couple days. I rarely get headaches, so this is a bit annoying. I took Tylenol last night and am about to take it again. I try to avoid taking meds during the tww, but the headaches aren't going away on their own. I've even given up my (coveted) decaf coffee. :shock:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Fs said all looks great , it was just a major strong O. He said I Oed 2mature follicles on the right that were released so we have a great chance of twins. Either ill be happy, just want our baby. He said the higher dosage of femara made my body I'n over drive & I had a great response but he saw no need for concern :)


----------



## Grateful365

Beautifullei2 said:


> Fs said all looks great , it was just a major strong O. He said I Oed 2mature follicles on the right that were released so we have a great chance of twins. Either ill be happy, just want our baby. He said the higher dosage of femara made my body I'n over drive & I had a great response but he saw no need for concern :)


Glad to hear that good news!!!! :flower:


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> The pain was the start of AF. Just unusually painful. I'm not due AF til next weekend thats when I'll test but I feel crampies lil bit here and there

I am sorry, it is really early here, but I am not sure have you gotten AF? I am sorry you are in pain.


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> I've had lower back pain and headaches the last couple days. I rarely get headaches, so this is a bit annoying. I took Tylenol last night and am about to take it again. I try to avoid taking meds during the tww, but the headaches aren't going away on their own. I've even given up my (coveted) decaf coffee. :shock:

I know all about headachs. I am sorry that you are dealing with that. I hope the ease up soon.


----------



## karenh

Beautifullei2 said:


> Fs said all looks great , it was just a major strong O. He said I Oed 2mature follicles on the right that were released so we have a great chance of twins. Either ill be happy, just want our baby. He said the higher dosage of femara made my body I'n over drive & I had a great response but he saw no need for concern :)

:happydance: That is such good news! I hope you catch those eggies and they stick for you! Good luck these next two weeks. Did he end up doing the IUI yesterday?


----------



## hermosa79

Hello Ladies, I am going to start femara for the first time this weekend. I am hoping to get results crossing my fingers. I am on my 3CD and start the meds on 5CD :shrug:


----------



## hermosa79

If anyone has any advise please anything at this point.


----------



## LotusBlossom

karenh said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> I've had lower back pain and headaches the last couple days. I rarely get headaches, so this is a bit annoying. I took Tylenol last night and am about to take it again. I try to avoid taking meds during the tww, but the headaches aren't going away on their own. I've even given up my (coveted) decaf coffee. :shock:
> 
> I know all about headachs. I am sorry that you are dealing with that. I hope the ease up soon.Click to expand...

Thank you, Karen. It's funny. I was so wrapped up in my computer that I didn't get up to take the Tylenol and when I realized it, the headache was gone. They've been super mild since. How are you feeling? You are testing on Monday, right? I am counting down the days to Sunday. :)


----------



## HollsLaLa

I don't talk to any of my pregnant friends or friends with young children anymore. And the ones I do talk to I only do on my terms when I am feeling strong enough. I also took myself off facebook so I don't have to look at pictures of friends and their families either. I have two friends that recently had babies and I haven't even called them to check in or say congrats. I am not pushing myself to do things I can't do.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Chook - take the money....get a lawyer to draw up papers on how it will be paid back so everything is legal. This way it is more of a business transaction than a family member loaning money. I have done that before and it works...it helps to keep the emotion out of it.

Lotus - I hope those are promising signs!

Lola - I hope your oil slick is a sign of a bfp!!! lol

Beautiful - glad to hear all is ok....twins would be awesome!

Holls - only do what you can handle!!! 

afm - 8 dpo....oh and the waiting continues. I wish I could say I have symptoms but it seems all of them can be related to the progesterone supps that i am on! My boobs feel like they are going to fall off they hurt so bad, im moody, and I have had some strange cramping and some slight stitches around my right ovary when I get up to fast. Again...they all seem to be progesterone related.


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> I've had lower back pain and headaches the last couple days. I rarely get headaches, so this is a bit annoying. I took Tylenol last night and am about to take it again. I try to avoid taking meds during the tww, but the headaches aren't going away on their own. I've even given up my (coveted) decaf coffee. :shock:
> 
> I know all about headachs. I am sorry that you are dealing with that. I hope the ease up soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you, Karen. It's funny. I was so wrapped up in my computer that I didn't get up to take the Tylenol and when I realized it, the headache was gone. They've been super mild since. How are you feeling? You are testing on Monday, right? I am counting down the days to Sunday. :)Click to expand...

That is awesome! I am glad they have calmed some. I am doing ok. My knee is giving me issues, but no big deal. Yep I test Monday. I am so nervouse, and really almost just don't want to know. Sunday is only two days away! I hope you get good news!


----------



## ttcbaby117

karen - I hope you get your bfp on monday!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Welcome hermosa and Holls! This group is a great outlet for frustrations and commiserating. ;) We all know how it feels to be on Femara and deal with watching "fertiles" get BFPs all around us. It can be tough, but I always feel better after checking the Femara Friends page. <3 

Karen- I'm nervous, too! For you and me! Haha! I hope your knee feels better and the weekend helps you keep your mind off poas. ;) I'm planning to hit the beach with the husband. We haven't been in a while and it's one of our favorite things to do. 

ttcbaby- I hope those signs are also pregnancy signs. Fingers crossed for you! 

Lola- How are you feeling, my tww sister? 

I'm feeling small things that I'm probably just reading into because I'm so so so hoping this cycle was a success. Two more days!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

lotus - I am sooooo hoping for that bfp for you!


----------



## nc1998

Hi ladies! Wow - lots of action in here! Can't wait to hear the results of all of you waiting to test. 

Welcome to the new ladies also! Good luck! 

I was at the doctor monday and he said I had recently O'd - my lining was 13mm and he saw a corpus luteum cyst. Weird thing though... my temps are still not up! I normally get a clear shift when I do ovulate. My thyroid med level was off - so maybe that's affecting it(?), but I must say that I am feeling doubtful that I O'd at all. Ugh. I guess I'll just wait until when I should get AF and call back to figure it all out. Have any of you who temp had a cycle where you did O but had no shift? (Like none. I am still in low pre-o temps).


----------



## ttcbaby117

nc that is weird....can you post your chart so we can see?


----------



## nc1998

I attached a pic of the chart. I put the O day on the day I had the u/s, but I felt like I was O'ing over the weekend (lots of cm/cramps) - but as you can see the temps are crazy low!
 



Attached Files:







Picture 2.jpg
File size: 41.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lola - I hope your oil slick is a sign of a bfp!!! lol


Thanks but its not, just hormones and greasy skin! Im feeling a bit discombobulated today, seems im running and running and im getting no where! Otherwise, not too much to report


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> Welcome hermosa and Holls! This group is a great outlet for frustrations and commiserating. ;) We all know how it feels to be on Femara and deal with watching "fertiles" get BFPs all around us. It can be tough, but I always feel better after checking the Femara Friends page. <3
> 
> Karen- I'm nervous, too! For you and me! Haha! I hope your knee feels better and the weekend helps you keep your mind off poas. ;) I'm planning to hit the beach with the husband. We haven't been in a while and it's one of our favorite things to do.
> 
> ttcbaby- I hope those signs are also pregnancy signs. Fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Lola- How are you feeling, my tww sister?
> 
> I'm feeling small things that I'm probably just reading into because I'm so so so hoping this cycle was a success. Two more days!!

Thanks! Good luck! Have fun at the beach, that sounds perfect.


----------



## Cridge

NC - sometimes it would take my temps a few days to rise, and it looks like yours might be on the rise. Give it a couple more days and if they're still not up, then I'll definitely say "WEIRD!". :haha:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Cridge! Oh my goodness! You are getting so close baby time! Yay! :happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ok, so last night at 10 dpiui I had crazy cramping and lower back pain. I was out with DH and it got so bad I was worried that people were looking at me like I was crazy as I winced in pain every few minutes. ;) It was different for me than AF cramps because I normally just get a lot of lower back pain and no cramps really. This was mostly cramping. Anyway, I kept feeling like AF must have shown up, but when I checked there was nothing. She still isn't here today. Wooo! I'm going to buy some tests today as I kept myself from poas by not having any sticks in the house! I keep consulting "Dr. Google" for answers, but everyone is different and the info varies. So, I'll just test tomorrow as planned. I hope you are all doing well this weekend!


----------



## Grateful365

hermosa79 said:
 

> Hello Ladies, I am going to start femara for the first time this weekend. I am hoping to get results crossing my fingers. I am on my 3CD and start the meds on 5CD :shrug:

Welcome Hermosa! I am also new here and will be starting Femara this cycle for the first time. I'm on CD 2.


----------



## Grateful365

LotusBlossom said:


> Welcome hermosa and Holls! This group is a great outlet for frustrations and commiserating. ;) We all know how it feels to be on Femara and deal with watching "fertiles" get BFPs all around us. It can be tough, but I always feel better after checking the Femara Friends page. <3
> 
> Karen- I'm nervous, too! For you and me! Haha! I hope your knee feels better and the weekend helps you keep your mind off poas. ;) I'm planning to hit the beach with the husband. We haven't been in a while and it's one of our favorite things to do.


Karen and LotusB, sending positive thoughts your way and hope you both get a BFP! :flower:


----------



## Grateful365

Finally on a new cycle after one of the longest of my life I think. On CD 2 so get to start my Femara soon. :winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

BC I'm with fridge...it might just be a slow rise....

Lotus go I hope those are symptoms.

Welcome to the newbies.

AFM 11 dpo and about two days ago I started with a sore throat. It seems to be turning into a cold very very slowly cuz now I have some post nasal drip, sneezing and stuffiness.....ugh I hope I'm not sick!


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> Ok, so last night at 10 dpiui I had crazy cramping and lower back pain. I was out with DH and it got so bad I was worried that people were looking at me like I was crazy as I winced in pain every few minutes. ;) It was different for me than AF cramps because I normally just get a lot of lower back pain and no cramps really. This was mostly cramping. Anyway, I kept feeling like AF must have shown up, but when I checked there was nothing. She still isn't here today. Wooo! I'm going to buy some tests today as I kept myself from poas by not having any sticks in the house! I keep consulting "Dr. Google" for answers, but everyone is different and the info varies. So, I'll just test tomorrow as planned. I hope you are all doing well this weekend!

So weird, that is exactly what happened with me, except when I got to the store I forgot to get the tests. :wacko:


----------



## LolaM

I was worried that my meds had suddenly stopped working so I have been tes
Temping the last few days and I still have nice high temps and occasional twinges but I think it's my metformin and I have nothing else to report


----------



## LotusBlossom

I tested this morning and BFN. :cry: I was feeling really positive about this one. It's only 12dpiui and there's no sign of AF besides the cramping I've had for 5-ish days, so I'll test again if she doesn't show up. 

Good luck to everyone else in the tww! I hope you all get your BFPs.


----------



## LotusBlossom

karenh said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so last night at 10 dpiui I had crazy cramping and lower back pain. I was out with DH and it got so bad I was worried that people were looking at me like I was crazy as I winced in pain every few minutes. ;) It was different for me than AF cramps because I normally just get a lot of lower back pain and no cramps really. This was mostly cramping. Anyway, I kept feeling like AF must have shown up, but when I checked there was nothing. She still isn't here today. Wooo! I'm going to buy some tests today as I kept myself from poas by not having any sticks in the house! I keep consulting "Dr. Google" for answers, but everyone is different and the info varies. So, I'll just test tomorrow as planned. I hope you are all doing well this weekend!
> 
> So weird, that is exactly what happened with me, except when I got to the store I forgot to get the tests. :wacko:Click to expand...

Go back, go back! :) I'll be thinking about you tomorrow!


----------



## nc1998

I attached a newer picture of the chart. I don't think it's a slow rise... unless it's really slowly rising - lol! This would be at least 6dpo, with still super low temps. Ugh! I want to just give up on all this! :dohh:

Lotus, hang in there, you are still early to test and hopefully you will still get that bfp! Good luck to the rest of you about to test (or start your femara) too!

:dust:
 



Attached Files:







Picture 4.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Grateful365

I have a question on Femara - I am going to be taking my first dose in the next couple days. The warning on the label says "may make you dizzy", "may make you unable to drive a car", etc. 

What time of day do you all take it? Is it OK to take the 2 pills in the evening after work? Does it even matter what time?


----------



## Beautifullei2

Grateful365 said:


> I have a question on Femara - I am going to be taking my first dose in the next couple days. The warning on the label says "may make you dizzy", "may make you unable to drive a car", etc.
> 
> What time of day do you all take it? Is it OK to take the 2 pills in the evening after work? Does it even matter what time?

I took mine before bed because it gave me headaches. That was the only side effect I ever got from it.


----------



## nc1998

Grateful365 said:


> I have a question on Femara - I am going to be taking my first dose in the next couple days. The warning on the label says "may make you dizzy", "may make you unable to drive a car", etc.
> 
> What time of day do you all take it? Is it OK to take the 2 pills in the evening after work? Does it even matter what time?

I took mine at night before bed. I felt tired after, and a little bit dizzy, so that worked perfectly. :)


----------



## karenh

Grateful365 said:


> I have a question on Femara - I am going to be taking my first dose in the next couple days. The warning on the label says "may make you dizzy", "may make you unable to drive a car", etc.
> 
> What time of day do you all take it? Is it OK to take the 2 pills in the evening after work? Does it even matter what time?

I take mine before bed as well.


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so last night at 10 dpiui I had crazy cramping and lower back pain. I was out with DH and it got so bad I was worried that people were looking at me like I was crazy as I winced in pain every few minutes. ;) It was different for me than AF cramps because I normally just get a lot of lower back pain and no cramps really. This was mostly cramping. Anyway, I kept feeling like AF must have shown up, but when I checked there was nothing. She still isn't here today. Wooo! I'm going to buy some tests today as I kept myself from poas by not having any sticks in the house! I keep consulting "Dr. Google" for answers, but everyone is different and the info varies. So, I'll just test tomorrow as planned. I hope you are all doing well this weekend!
> 
> So weird, that is exactly what happened with me, except when I got to the store I forgot to get the tests. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Go back, go back! :) I'll be thinking about you tomorrow!Click to expand...

Sorry you got a BFN. I really hope in the next few days it will change. I didn't go back, I chickened out. I am so scared of a BFN that I can't bring myself to test. I have my beta today at the RE. We will see how that goes. It still feels too early to tell, and I have no symptoms so my hopes aren't up too high. Good luck to everyone else out there nearing the end of their tww!


----------



## Cridge

NC - that is weird. Based on your chart, I would definitely say you haven't ovulated.... but that u/s??? I don't know what to make of it. It IS possible to ovulate and not have your temps rise, but I figured that was so super rare. I hope that's the case for you though!! I guess the only thing to do now is wait for af (or NOT!!) and see if you had a case of the rare no-rise chart!

Karen - good luck with your beta!! FX'd!

Lotus - so sorry for the bfn! :cry:

Grateful - I was on a high dose of femara, so I took some in the am and some in the pm. I had no side effects whatsoever. I did get some mild headaches one cycle, but they didn't correlate to the timing of taking the pills.


----------



## LolaM

Grateful365 said:


> I have a question on Femara - I am going to be taking my first dose in the next couple days. The warning on the label says "may make you dizzy", "may make you unable to drive a car", etc.
> 
> What time of day do you all take it? Is it OK to take the 2 pills in the evening after work? Does it even matter what time?

I take mine with my dinner. I can't say I've had any side effects at all. I get mine from my metformin. Cd 26 and my temp is still up but I was terrified that it would plummet bcuz I know what that means. I'm still pretty bloated...so gross


----------



## Grateful365

LolaM said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> I have a question on Femara - I am going to be taking my first dose in the next couple days. The warning on the label says "may make you dizzy", "may make you unable to drive a car", etc.
> 
> What time of day do you all take it? Is it OK to take the 2 pills in the evening after work? Does it even matter what time?
> 
> I take mine with my dinner. I can't say I've had any side effects at all. I get mine from my metformin. Cd 26 and my temp is still up but I was terrified that it would plummet bcuz I know what that means. I'm still pretty bloated...so grossClick to expand...

Thanks for everyone's answers!! I will take it at night time. I just started charting again (took a break from it for quite a long time). I'm pretty sure I did not ovulate at all last month...so I hope that was a fluke. How do I link my chart on here? I see many people do that but I'm not sure how. :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Well, the :witch: has shown up and I am so upset. I really thought this might be the one. I'm calling my Dr tomorrow to schedule a day 3 scan/SA for DH/consult to talk about where we should go from here. I'm scared to do IVF with all of those injections that I will possibly have to give myself since the DH often has to go away for work. The only friend who is close by is unreliable, so I couldn't even ask her to help with the injections. On the other hand, I am starting to feel like IVF is our only option. We've done so much over the last 18 or so months, and it's clearly not working. The other problem is the $. We would probably have to take out a loan for at least some of the cost, which I'm not sure DH is cool with doing. Today sucks. :cry: I hope tomorrow is better.


----------



## Cridge

:hugs: Lotus! So sorry!! The first day is always the worst. Have you considered gonal-f? I would say that's the next step beyond Femara/Clomid, before IVF. The injections are the same as IVF, but you don't do the egg retrieval part - you trigger and dtd just like femara (you can do IUI or not). And the injections aren't that bad at all - you can totally do them yourself! There's another group here called "Gonal Girls" where you can ask girls for more information and find support. I would look into that before resigning yourself to IVF - it'll be less expensive and might be just what you need (I'm 2 for 2 getting pregnant with gonal-f). Good luck! :hug:


----------



## ttcbaby117

lotus - sorry about af.....oh we all know so well what you are feeling right now. I swear this ttc thing just stinks!!!!! 

nc - hmmmm yeah that doesnt really look like you ovulated, or maybe you are having some progesterone problems. I have prog problems so I have to supplement it during my tww.

afm - well ladies, I HAVE TO TEST TOMORROW...oh how I hate testing but I have to see if I shoudl stop my progesterone supps. I always dread these bfn's....then the long 4 or 5 day wait for af to finally show.....

To the bfp gods.....please give me one this cycle. It would make my year to wake up tomorrow morning and have one..... ;)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Cridge said:


> :hugs: Lotus! So sorry!! The first day is always the worst. Have you considered gonal-f? I would say that's the next step beyond Femara/Clomid, before IVF. The injections are the same as IVF, but you don't do the egg retrieval part - you trigger and dtd just like femara (you can do IUI or not). And the injections aren't that bad at all - you can totally do them yourself! There's another group here called "Gonal Girls" where you can ask girls for more information and find support. I would look into that before resigning yourself to IVF - it'll be less expensive and might be just what you need (I'm 2 for 2 getting pregnant with gonal-f). Good luck! :hug:

Thank you, Cridge. I hadn't heard of gonal-f. I'll ask my Dr about it and check out the Gonal Girls. DH and I talked all day and decided to start saving for IVF. To make things even more complicated, we found out we'll be moving to the mainland next spring and are concerned about the timing. We are going to take a break for a couple months and then start again in Dec/Jan. I am still making a consult appointment with the new IVF Dr to figure out our options for the future. 

I'm thinking about you, Lola, Karen and ttcbaby! I have my fingers crossed for you all. I hope to see your BFPs on here soon. :hugs:


----------



## karenh

Cridge: May I ask what dose you were on?

Lola: That sounds promising! Good luck!

LotusBlossum: I am so sorry. Yesterday does suck. This morning does too. I hope you and the doc are able to determine what will work best for you, and that DH will be OK with it. Where on the main land are you moving?

Ttcbaby117: Good luck! I pray this is it for you.

AFM: I had my beta yesterday. BFN. They didnt tell me the number and I didnt think to ask until I was off the phone. Now I am waiting on AF so we can start again. Hoping I get more than one follicle this time. That is the only thing I can think of. Our numbers were perfect. 21.6mm follicle, 10mm lining, three layers, DH 70 mill count 70% motility, bd two days before IUI, night of IUI, and day after. What more could we have done? Dr. won't raise my dose even though I only got one follicle. If this month doesn't work and I only have one again I want to switch to the shots next month. DH is worried about what that would cost.


----------



## Cridge

Karen - dose of Femara? I started at 2.5mg but worked my way up to 10mg because I wasn't responding well. My last cycle, I wasn't progressing with 10mg, so I self-dosed an additional 12.5mg for 2 days and ended up ovulating. I think I did a total of 5 cycles of Femara. I could tell it was wreaking havoc on my body so I convinced my doc to do gonal-f with me and I was pregnant with the first cycle. I personally believe that women either respond well to clomid or femara, not necessarily both. I didn't respond terribly well to either (better to clomid though), so gonal-f is my drug of choice. :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry for the bfn karen....I am right there with ya...I got a dodgy bfn this morning.

I watched the liquid run over the window and the second line appeared while that was happening. Thenafter that the second line disappeared and then it started blinking on and off like a light. It was very weird, does that make sense? Then it went blank! I dont know if maybe it was the start of a bfp but again I dont want to get my hopes up. I am sooooo exhausted, I seriously feel like I got hit by a train. I slept yesterday for 1 hour in the middle of the day which is unlike me. I am on progesterone suppositories but I have not felt like this during this entire tww and none of the previous cycle when I took progesterone. I hardly made it through my workout this morning. I just wish I had my bfp. ok sorry ladies.....my rant is over!


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> sorry for the bfn karen....I am right there with ya...I got a dodgy bfn this morning.
> 
> I watched the liquid run over the window and the second line appeared while that was happening. Thenafter that the second line disappeared and then it started blinking on and off like a light. It was very weird, does that make sense? Then it went blank! I dont know if maybe it was the start of a bfp but again I dont want to get my hopes up. I am sooooo exhausted, I seriously feel like I got hit by a train. I slept yesterday for 1 hour in the middle of the day which is unlike me. I am on progesterone suppositories but I have not felt like this during this entire tww and none of the previous cycle when I took progesterone. I hardly made it through my workout this morning. I just wish I had my bfp. ok sorry ladies.....my rant is over!

I have never seen that happen. Sorry I am no help. I hope you feel better soon, unless of course it is for a good reason : )


----------



## karenh

AF just showed so on to round two. That was quick.


----------



## TonyaG

Hi ladies, I got AF really quickly after my D&C. According to my doctor I can't start trying until my next cycle but more for emotional reasons. so we are going to go for the old fashion way this month!! I am on CD7.


----------



## LolaM

:coffee:


----------



## LotusBlossom

karenh said:


> Cridge: May I ask what dose you were on?
> 
> Lola: That sounds promising! Good luck!
> 
> LotusBlossum: I am so sorry. Yesterday does suck. This morning does too. I hope you and the doc are able to determine what will work best for you, and that DH will be OK with it. Where on the main land are you moving?
> 
> Ttcbaby117: Good luck! I pray this is it for you.
> 
> AFM: I had my beta yesterday. BFN. They didnt tell me the number and I didnt think to ask until I was off the phone. Now I am waiting on AF so we can start again. Hoping I get more than one follicle this time. That is the only thing I can think of. Our numbers were perfect. 21.6mm follicle, 10mm lining, three layers, DH 70 mill count 70% motility, bd two days before IUI, night of IUI, and day after. What more could we have done? Dr. won't raise my dose even though I only got one follicle. If this month doesn't work and I only have one again I want to switch to the shots next month. DH is worried about what that would cost.

Thank you, Karen. I'm sorry for your BFN and that evil :witch: showing up. At least you can move on to the next cycle and aren't waiting around. :-( :hug: 

I'm wondering what the injectables will cost as well. I'm waiting for my Dr's office to call me back to schedule the analysis and consult for this week. We're moving to Virginia. It's going to be a big move and a big change! I'll definitely be sad to leave this place. 

ttcbaby- I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN. :hugs: 

Tonya- I'm thinking about you. I hope you get your BFP this month! What a great Halloween surprise that would be!!

Lola- I see that you are still in the running. How are you feeling? Good luck, good luck, good luck! One of us should at least get a BFP this month!


----------



## LolaM

LotusBlossom said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Cridge: May I ask what dose you were on?
> 
> Lola: That sounds promising! Good luck!
> 
> LotusBlossum: I am so sorry. Yesterday does suck. This morning does too. I hope you and the doc are able to determine what will work best for you, and that DH will be OK with it. Where on the main land are you moving?
> 
> Ttcbaby117: Good luck! I pray this is it for you.
> 
> AFM: I had my beta yesterday. BFN. They didnt tell me the number and I didnt think to ask until I was off the phone. Now I am waiting on AF so we can start again. Hoping I get more than one follicle this time. That is the only thing I can think of. Our numbers were perfect. 21.6mm follicle, 10mm lining, three layers, DH 70 mill count 70% motility, bd two days before IUI, night of IUI, and day after. What more could we have done? Dr. won't raise my dose even though I only got one follicle. If this month doesn't work and I only have one again I want to switch to the shots next month. DH is worried about what that would cost.
> 
> Thank you, Karen. I'm sorry for your BFN and that evil :witch: showing up. At least you can move on to the next cycle and aren't waiting around. :-( :hug:
> 
> I'm wondering what the injectables will cost as well. I'm waiting for my Dr's office to call me back to schedule the analysis and consult for this week. We're moving to Virginia. It's going to be a big move and a big change! I'll definitely be sad to leave this place.
> 
> ttcbaby- I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN. :hugs:
> 
> Tonya- I'm thinking about you. I hope you get your BFP this month! What a great Halloween surprise that would be!!
> 
> Lola- I see that you are still in the running. How are you feeling? Good luck, good luck, good luck! One of us should at least get a BFP this month!Click to expand...

its not going to be me. no AF yet but shes on her way:shrug:


----------



## Cridge

Lotus - I had to pay for my injectables out of pocket, and while it depends on your dosage, I was on the average dose and it cost me about $1000 a cycle. I probably stimmed a little longer than many people too cause I'm a slow responder. Then you have to consider the monitoring (ultrasounds every other day) and blood work (they like to check your estrogen throughout to make sure it's rising as it should, but not too high). I didn't use the hcg trigger or do an IUI with either cycle, but if you choose to do those, you'll have to consider the cost of that as well. So it all definitely adds up, but much, much less expensive than IVF. GL!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hey do any of you ladies order your meds online? If so, who do you use and is it cheaper?


----------



## Ms. Shortie

@ttcbaby. Are you in the States? Try Costco. I was surprised how cheap their meds are... I guess they buy in bulk.


----------



## nc1998

Lotus, what a terrible day you had! Hope you are feeling a little better now and can figure out a plan that everyone will be happy with.

Karen, I am so sorry for the bfn and af.

TTCBaby and Lola, you are both still hanging out in the 2ww right?

Well my temps finally went up some, around the same time as I had some light spotting for a couple days. I thought for sure AF was on her way, but it has mostly stopped, so I guess we'll just have to wait and see. The chart still looks crazy, with no rise until 7dpo. I did have my thyroid meds adjusted last week, so my best guess is my low thyroid was messing with the temps enough that it didn't show the ovulation? I had pretty much convinced myself that I hadn't O'd, so now I'm feeling really confused! It's a good thing I don't give DH the blow-by-blow of my charts or he would think I am crazy - lol!
 



Attached Files:







Picture 2.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Grateful365

LotusBlossom said:


> Thank you, Karen. I'm sorry for your BFN and that evil :witch: showing up. At least you can move on to the next cycle and aren't waiting around. :-( :hug:
> 
> I'm wondering what the injectables will cost as well. I'm waiting for my Dr's office to call me back to schedule the analysis and consult for this week. We're moving to Virginia. It's going to be a big move and a big change! I'll definitely be sad to leave this place.
> 
> ttcbaby- I'm so sorry to hear about your BFN. :hugs:
> 
> Tonya- I'm thinking about you. I hope you get your BFP this month! What a great Halloween surprise that would be!!
> 
> Lola- I see that you are still in the running. How are you feeling? Good luck, good luck, good luck! One of us should at least get a BFP this month!


Wishing everyone good luck and also good luck to those who are onto the next cycle. 

I am starting Femara tonight for the first time. Take meds days 5-11, No BD days 5-11....is that what everyone's instructions are?

Lotus - Where in Hawaii do you live? It is my favorite place on Earth


----------



## nc1998

Grateful - they didn't give me any instructions about not bd'ing. Did they say why not? Good luck this cycle! :dust:


----------



## Grateful365

nc1998 said:


> Grateful - they didn't give me any instructions about not bd'ing. Did they say why not? Good luck this cycle! :dust:

No they didn't say why...they just gave me a piece of paper with instructions on it. I will ask at my next appt. I don't know why it says NOT to for those days. It says to BD on day #12, 13, 14, 15, 16 I believe (I don't have the paper with me).


----------



## karenh

TonyaG: Good luck!

LotusBlossom: That is a big move! I was hoping you would be more on the west. I cant seem to find anyone over here. Virginia should be fun though! Good luck. I hope you like your new doctor.

LolaM: Man, I was hoping you could be the one too! Well, looks like the three of us can still stick together for the next cycle. Sorry Lola.

Nc1998: I dont know anything about temping as my PCOS interferes with that. I hope this is a good sign though!

Grateful365: I have never been told I cant bd while taking the femara pills. However I take them cd3-7 and I usually bleed to 7+ days so it really isnt an issue. Good luck!


----------



## Cridge

NC - I wonder if it was your thyroid meds messing with your temps - at least that would be an explanation! I'm glad to see they've gone up!! GL!


----------



## ttcbaby117

nc - glad to see they have spiked that is awesome!

Mrs Shortie - No I dont live in the states but I will be going over to Florida for my IUI so I will check out Costco....thank you for the recommendation!

Grateful - Maybe they want you to abstain before the baby making sex starts? I dunno, I wasnt told to abstain.


----------



## karenh

Is it goo dto get the injectable meds at Costco stores or just costco online?


----------



## Cridge

there's an online pharmacy (a legit one) that you can order your meds from. I'll have to research and see if I can find the name of it for you gals.


----------



## Cridge

Freedomfertility.com

Your doc sends in the Rx and they ship it to you with overnight shipping (I think). :thumbup: I've never used it (learned about it a day late), but I looked into it and it looked like a GREAT option!


----------



## Grateful365

Started my first dose of Femara last night. So far no noticible side effects. 

I feel nervous about it not working, but at the same time I feel an excitement/new hope as well. My age is really creeping up on me and makes me feel so rushed. 

My insurance does not cover infertility at all so not sure we could afford any more options after this. 

Ok now that I vented that out, I'm going to stay positive and try not to think about it too much. :wacko:


----------



## ttcbaby117

grateful - I am with you....my age is a problem....also I pay out of pocket also. I have used femara and gotten 1 nice follie each time. 

Thanks cridge- I checked them but they dont offer follistim. I need to find it somewhere else cheaper if possible.


----------



## Grateful365

ttcbaby117 said:


> grateful - I am with you....my age is a problem....also I pay out of pocket also. I have used femara and gotten 1 nice follie each time.

It seems like most people only try about 3 cycles on just Femara alone. Is it bad to be on it longer, or is it that if its going to work it should work within 3 cycles?


----------



## ttcbaby117

No I think that Drs seems to think that if it doesnt happen in 3 cycles then you should move on to somethign more aggresive!


----------



## Oceangirl182

Well I got my BFP on oct 8th after years and years of trying!!! My first cycle day was sept 8, took femara days 3-7, had follie check on sept 20th... Great thickness of lining 21mm follie! Got a hcg shot at 4pm that day, BD that night. Sept 21st had my iui @3ish pm...BD again that night. Was very crampy gassy on 6&7th of October then tested on the 8th! BFP! 3rd cycle of femara! Just have to hope this pregnancy works out saying prayers everyday.... Got my blood tested on the 9th hcg level was 237, go in to get blood tested in about 30 mins....praying it doubles.... Can not handle any more let downs... Dr is takin my blood cause I'm so nervous!


----------



## TonyaG

Oceangirl182 said:


> Well I got my BFP on oct 8th after years and years of trying!!! My first cycle day was sept 8, took femara days 3-7, had follie check on sept 20th... Great thickness of lining 21mm follie! Got a hcg shot at 4pm that day, BD that night. Sept 21st had my iui @3ish pm...BD again that night. Was very crampy gassy on 6&7th of October then tested on the 8th! BFP! 3rd cycle of femara! Just have to hope this pregnancy works out saying prayers everyday.... Got my blood tested on the 9th hcg level was 237, go in to get blood tested in about 30 mins....praying it doubles.... Can not handle any more let downs... Dr is takin my blood cause I'm so nervous!

Congratulations!!! I am hoping everything works out for you!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Oceangirl182 said:


> Well I got my BFP on oct 8th after years and years of trying!!! My first cycle day was sept 8, took femara days 3-7, had follie check on sept 20th... Great thickness of lining 21mm follie! Got a hcg shot at 4pm that day, BD that night. Sept 21st had my iui @3ish pm...BD again that night. Was very crampy gassy on 6&7th of October then tested on the 8th! BFP! 3rd cycle of femara! Just have to hope this pregnancy works out saying prayers everyday.... Got my blood tested on the 9th hcg level was 237, go in to get blood tested in about 30 mins....praying it doubles.... Can not handle any more let downs... Dr is takin my blood cause I'm so nervous!

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Oceangirl!! 

Ttcbaby - do a search (if you haven't already) for online fertility pharmacy... hopefully that will help you find somewhere that will get you what you need.

Grateful - I don't think there's anything wrong with taking Femara longer than 3 cycles. I agree with Ttcbaby that it's probably just that doctors want to move to something more aggressive at that point. I took 5 rounds of it, fyi.


----------



## LolaM

Grateful365 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> grateful - I am with you....my age is a problem....also I pay out of pocket also. I have used femara and gotten 1 nice follie each time.
> 
> It seems like most people only try about 3 cycles on just Femara alone. Is it bad to be on it longer, or is it that if its going to work it should work within 3 cycles?Click to expand...

What I have read says that you have to give 3 months for the medication to take full effect and then a few more months to allow it to work at its full effect but you cant take ANY medication longer than a year 
CD 29 for me and i have had a rotten headache all day that i simply can not get rid of, I keep thinking AF has showed but nothing yet and my temp has totally tanked. I really need some chocolate!


----------



## 14mex

hermosa79 said:


> Hello Ladies, I am going to start femara for the first time this weekend. I am hoping to get results crossing my fingers. I am on my 3CD and start the meds on 5CD :shrug:

Hermosa: I started on CD 5 as well October 4th and am now OV testing to do my first IUI this month (&ever). Keep me posted :)


----------



## 14mex

Hi everyone,

I wanted to join for awhile but finally figured I am going to need a base to check back in with instead of talking with people who don't understand or over-loading my hubby so much.

We have been married for 5 years and trying for 6 years to have a lil one. Been to an RE in 2010, no luck then moved and now with a new RE and hoping this time will work.

CD 5-9 took femara (October 4th-8th) and now on CD 12 OV testing to see surge. This is all so new to me as I only did clomid 2 rounds in 2010 with timed intercourse. I hope reading this thread will help me to not get so sad anymore.

Thanks!


----------



## Oceangirl182

Thanks! Femara worked wonders for me unlike chlomid!!! Baby dust to all you ladies, you guys inspired me to try femara!!


----------



## Grateful365

Oceangirl182 said:


> Well I got my BFP on oct 8th after years and years of trying!!! My first cycle day was sept 8, took femara days 3-7, had follie check on sept 20th... Great thickness of lining 21mm follie! Got a hcg shot at 4pm that day, BD that night. Sept 21st had my iui @3ish pm...BD again that night. Was very crampy gassy on 6&7th of October then tested on the 8th! BFP! 3rd cycle of femara! Just have to hope this pregnancy works out saying prayers everyday.... Got my blood tested on the 9th hcg level was 237, go in to get blood tested in about 30 mins....praying it doubles.... Can not handle any more let downs... Dr is takin my blood cause I'm so nervous!

Congratulations! :flower: Makes me so happy to hear!


----------



## karenh

Grateful365: I dont want to be on Femara too long because if it hasnt worked by then I want something stronger. I just feel that is the best use of my time and money.

Oceangirl182: Congratz on your BFP! Have you getting your results of last test back?

LolaM: Sorry you arent feeling well. Go get some chocolate! I did. :haha:

14mex: Welcome and Good luck!


----------



## Grateful365

14mex said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I wanted to join for awhile but finally figured I am going to need a base to check back in with instead of talking with people who don't understand or over-loading my hubby so much.
> 
> We have been married for 5 years and trying for 6 years to have a lil one. Been to an RE in 2010, no luck then moved and now with a new RE and hoping this time will work.
> 
> CD 5-9 took femara (October 4th-8th) and now on CD 12 OV testing to see surge. This is all so new to me as I only did clomid 2 rounds in 2010 with timed intercourse. I hope reading this thread will help me to not get so sad anymore.
> 
> Thanks!

Welcome 14mex! I am quite new to everything as well. I have been married 4 years and just now started really trying anything to help our fertility. I hear ya about talking to people who understand. It is a life saver! It's hard to talk with the DH all the time and I know he doesn't want all the details, or talking to friends who all have kids already. I am 33 years old and I try not to stress about it (because it doesn't help) and I am usually doing quite well not dwelling on not having kids until someone says something......my sister-in-law who recently had a baby (after only 2 months of trying) said "I am so grateful for all the free stuff everyone gave me for the baby...but ya know...everyone our age is pretty much done having kids". OUCH!!!!!!!!!! That was followed by a "Oh....I didn't mean you." LOL

I am currently taking my first ever round of Femara. I am taking it CD 5-11 and am currently on CD 7. I also told the DH to eat Walnuts while he is at work as I heard a study recently say it increases sperm quality. I am cautiously hopeful!!! :)


----------



## Grateful365

LolaM said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> grateful - I am with you....my age is a problem....also I pay out of pocket also. I have used femara and gotten 1 nice follie each time.
> 
> It seems like most people only try about 3 cycles on just Femara alone. Is it bad to be on it longer, or is it that if its going to work it should work within 3 cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> What I have read says that you have to give 3 months for the medication to take full effect and then a few more months to allow it to work at its full effect but you cant take ANY medication longer than a year
> CD 29 for me and i have had a rotten headache all day that i simply can not get rid of, I keep thinking AF has showed but nothing yet and my temp has totally tanked. I really need some chocolate!Click to expand...

Thanks for the info about the Femara Lola. So sorry about your headache, I hope it goes away very soon.....


----------



## nc1998

Congrats Oceangirl! Wonderful news! 

And welcome 14mex! Good luck with your femara. 

I guess I'm 11dpo, if I really did O, hahaha. Temps still seem kind of wonky and def. not as high as I'd like, although they've been at or slightly above coverline for the last 4 days. I should know this weekend as my luteal has only been 12 days for the last couple of cycles. I got a bfn yesterday and am just hoping AF will show up so I can start a new month and hopefully O sooner and with more normal temps!

Hope you guys have a nice weekend!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Welcome 14mex! This is a great group! 

I've had a few busy days trying to get some answers from the new Dr. We were feeling like we needed to make a change. My new Dr requested another SA from DH because the one we did before didn't look at all aspects or something. My new Dr is an IVF specialist with his own lab so he checked everything and found that DH's swimmers have a very small chance of fertilizing the egg on their own. Apparently the last lab didn't do that test, so we've been doing IUIs that were never going to work. :( The good news is that DH is on board for IVF! The (other) bad news is that my old Dr (who referred me to this one) told us that he charges $10k for IVF. We were informed at our meeting on Thurs. that it will actually cost $16-18k. Big difference! 

So, we're making some plans. If we can manage to get a loan, we are going to start IVF right away. We go in Monday for the actual IVF consult and to get started. If we cannot, we are going to wait another year. It's heartbreaking for me to wait a YEAR, but we are moving 6,000 miles away in the Spring and the timeline doesn't allow us to do it any other way. By next fall/winter, we will actually have the money to pay without getting a loan. I'm trying to be ok with either plan, but obviously I am desperately hoping we can start right away.


----------



## under25ttc

Hi there ladies, I would like to join :)
My backround. Im 24, DH 24. Was diagnosed with pcos in high school so I was always told I would have problems conceiving. Started TTC 2 years ago. Almost a year ago we saught medical help. Was first put on Metformin. No ovulation. Clomid add. No ovulation. Maxed out clomid do here I am on my first cycle of Femara.
I took Femara cd3-7 (oct 1-5), currently cd14 and still no sign of positive opk :( but I have noticed an increase in my cervical mucus. I will have my progestetone levels drawn next week so I'm hopeful that maybe the Femara will do something for me.
I read back some of your posts (pages and pages :p they were never ending) so ill try and keep up :D


----------



## Grateful365

LotusBlossom said:


> Welcome 14mex! This is a great group!
> 
> I've had a few busy days trying to get some answers from the new Dr. We were feeling like we needed to make a change. My new Dr requested another SA from DH because the one we did before didn't look at all aspects or something. My new Dr is an IVF specialist with his own lab so he checked everything and found that DH's swimmers have a very small chance of fertilizing the egg on their own. Apparently the last lab didn't do that test, so we've been doing IUIs that were never going to work. :( The good news is that DH is on board for IVF! The (other) bad news is that my old Dr (who referred me to this one) told us that he charges $10k for IVF. We were informed at our meeting on Thurs. that it will actually cost $16-18k. Big difference!
> 
> So, we're making some plans. If we can manage to get a loan, we are going to start IVF right away. We go in Monday for the actual IVF consult and to get started. If we cannot, we are going to wait another year. It's heartbreaking for me to wait a YEAR, but we are moving 6,000 miles away in the Spring and the timeline doesn't allow us to do it any other way. By next fall/winter, we will actually have the money to pay without getting a loan. I'm trying to be ok with either plan, but obviously I am desperately hoping we can start right away.

Lotus - I am happy to hear that you switched doctors and that you know what you need/want to do at this point. The cost is a lot but if you can come up with the money and it is feasible for you and DH, that is great!! I hope you don't have to wait a year...good luck with the loan:flower:


----------



## Grateful365

under25ttc said:


> Hi there ladies, I would like to join :)
> My backround. Im 24, DH 24. Was diagnosed with pcos in high school so I was always told I would have problems conceiving. Started TTC 2 years ago. Almost a year ago we saught medical help. Was first put on Metformin. No ovulation. Clomid add. No ovulation. Maxed out clomid do here I am on my first cycle of Femara.
> I took Femara cd3-7 (oct 1-5), currently cd14 and still no sign of positive opk :( but I have noticed an increase in my cervical mucus. I will have my progestetone levels drawn next week so I'm hopeful that maybe the Femara will do something for me.
> I read back some of your posts (pages and pages :p they were never ending) so ill try and keep up :D

Welcome under25! Good luck with your Femara, I hope it works for you (and me too!) :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Congrats ocean.....what was your lining measured at?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Welcome to the newbies and good luck


----------



## nc1998

Welcome under25ttc! I also don't ovulate on my own - and I didn't O with 2.5mg femara, but I did when I had 5mg + trigger. Several ladies responded better to higher doses, so if yours doesn't work out with 2.5 you can always try more. Good luck - hope you get your + opk soon!
Lotus - that sounds exciting - hope you get the loan and can get started soon. Sounds like you are headed the right direction. :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck lotus.....can you tell me about the test on your dh SA? Why didn't your other re do that test? Do you know what that test is called? I would like to ask my re if she tested for it.


----------



## LotusBlossom

ttcbaby117 said:


> Good luck lotus.....can you tell me about the test on your dh SA? Why didn't your other re do that test? Do you know what that test is called? I would like to ask my re if she tested for it.

I will ask on Monday. I didn't catch what the Dr called it. Yes, I encourage everyone to make sure they check for it. We could have saved a lot of money and heartbreak if we had known this sooner. :dohh: I'll definitely let you all know what I find out. The other Dr was just an ob/gyn and apparently her lab does a more standard test whereas the IVF guy does a more in-depth analysis. :shrug:

I hope you are all having a nice weekend!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks lotus. Please let me know what they say


----------



## Cridge

under25 - welcome! :hi: I'm convinced that women respond well to either clomid or femara, but not necessarily both. So hopefully femara will do the trick for you. GL!!


----------



## under25ttc

Thank you everyone for the support and words of encouragement.

@nc1998, i was curious of you got progesterone levels drawn on patty medication and what youth levels were before u populated. While on metformin souly i only reached a level of .08. Then added clomid i only got as high as 1.9. Far far away from ovulation.


----------



## nc1998

under25ttc said:


> Thank you everyone for the support and words of encouragement.
> 
> @nc1998, i was curious of you got progesterone levels drawn on patty medication and what youth levels were before u populated. While on metformin souly i only reached a level of .08. Then added clomid i only got as high as 1.9. Far far away from ovulation.

I have never had my progesterone levels checked. I do temp and usually when I ovulate I get a clear thermal shift after ovulation. When I was on the femara I was having ultrasounds to check the progress. The cycle with femara where I did O I had a trigger shot (don't think I would have O'd without it), and the trigger pretty much guarantees ovulation 24-48 hours later. Do you temp? Have they talked about triggers with you?


----------



## under25ttc

I do not temp and they have not decided to do a trigger as of yet. I oddly thought got a positive opk today (first tine EVER) so I was exited. I am going to call my doc tomorrow and ask what to do (minus the BD, I know that much lol).


----------



## karenh

Lotussblossum: I am glad that you got answers on why things arent working for you. Your new amount sounds like what it would be here. It is daunting to think about, but I am glad that DH is on board. That is stress you dont need. Good luck! I really hope it works and you get your BFP!

Under25ttc: Welcome! You story sounds similar to mine! No ovulation of metformin or Clomid either. Now I am with and RE on Femara. I did finally produce a mature follicle, but I didnt ovulate on my own. The doc gave me ovadrille, which is an injection that causes ovulation. You may want to look into ultrasounds to monitor your follicle grow and possible assisted ovulation if this doesnt work for you, and then you know for sure that you ovulated and when to bd. Hopefully it will have you will get your BFP!


----------



## Grateful365

Done taking the 5 days of Femara this cycle. I've been taking it before bed and felt fine until this morning. Feel VERY dizzy and also nauseated, woke up with a headache.:sad1:


----------



## karenh

Grateful365 said:


> Done taking the 5 days of Femara this cycle. I've been taking it before bed and felt fine until this morning. Feel VERY dizzy and also nauseated, woke up with a headache.:sad1:

Really sorry you aren't feeling well. I take my last dose tonight. When is you follicle scan?


----------



## nc1998

under25 - yay for the +opk! Those are so exciting!
Grateful - hope our headache goes away soon, at least it was your last day of femara. :)
I'm at "14dpo" - bfn yesterday. I am supposed to go see my doc on cd16 for my annual, so maybe he can figure out what's up, still somewhat doubtful that I actually O'd.
Good luck ladies!


----------



## nc1998

nc1998 said:


> under25 - yay for the +opk! Those are so exciting!
> Grateful - hope our headache goes away soon, at least it was your last day of femara. :)
> I'm at "14dpo" - bfn yesterday. I am supposed to go see my doc on cd16 for my annual, so maybe he can figure out what's up, still somewhat doubtful that I actually O'd.
> Good luck ladies!

Grateful - I meant "your" headache not "our" :)


----------



## karenh

nc1998 said:


> under25 - yay for the +opk! Those are so exciting!
> Grateful - hope our headache goes away soon, at least it was your last day of femara. :)
> I'm at "14dpo" - bfn yesterday. I am supposed to go see my doc on cd16 for my annual, so maybe he can figure out what's up, still somewhat doubtful that I actually O'd.
> Good luck ladies!

I hope you can get some answers. Good luck!


----------



## Grateful365

karenh said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Done taking the 5 days of Femara this cycle. I've been taking it before bed and felt fine until this morning. Feel VERY dizzy and also nauseated, woke up with a headache.:sad1:
> 
> Really sorry you aren't feeling well. I take my last dose tonight. When is you follicle scan?Click to expand...

Thanks - I hope it goes away soon. It's hard to work all day on a computer with dizziness and headache. lol My doctor didn't say anything about a follicle scan...I think we are trying first without a scan. My next doctor appt. is at the end of this month. The DH and I are also arguing now about our dog. Great timing for that! Errrrrrrrr! :wacko:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Grateful - yep that sounds familiar...if it makes you feel any better, it goes away soon.....by the latest once you ov. I believe it is you hormones gearing up  

BC - let us know what the Dr says, I hope its a shy bfp  

AFM - still waiting for AF, though I feel like it will be here by the end of the day today.


----------



## Grateful365

nc1998 said:


> nc1998 said:
> 
> 
> under25 - yay for the +opk! Those are so exciting!
> Grateful - hope our headache goes away soon, at least it was your last day of femara. :)
> I'm at "14dpo" - bfn yesterday. I am supposed to go see my doc on cd16 for my annual, so maybe he can figure out what's up, still somewhat doubtful that I actually O'd.
> Good luck ladies!
> 
> Grateful - I meant "your" headache not "our" :)Click to expand...

LOL - I will share it with you if you really want to! haha 

I hope you get some good news/info at your doctor this week.


----------



## Oceangirl182

karenh said:


> Grateful365: I dont want to be on Femara too long because if it hasnt worked by then I want something stronger. I just feel that is the best use of my time and money.
> 
> Oceangirl182: Congratz on your BFP! Have you getting your results of last test back?
> 
> LolaM: Sorry you arent feeling well. Go get some chocolate! I did. :haha:
> 
> 14mex: Welcome and Good luck!

Thanks ladies!! I should hear back today :) they were closed on friday!!!I think I will just call :)


----------



## Oceangirl182

ttcbaby117 said:


> Congrats ocean.....what was your lining measured at?

I don't know but the dr had just said it was perfect and couldn't ask for better lining! I will see if I can find out


----------



## karenh

Grateful365 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Done taking the 5 days of Femara this cycle. I've been taking it before bed and felt fine until this morning. Feel VERY dizzy and also nauseated, woke up with a headache.:sad1:
> 
> Really sorry you aren't feeling well. I take my last dose tonight. When is you follicle scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - I hope it goes away soon. It's hard to work all day on a computer with dizziness and headache. lol My doctor didn't say anything about a follicle scan...I think we are trying first without a scan. My next doctor appt. is at the end of this month. The DH and I are also arguing now about our dog. Great timing for that! Errrrrrrrr! :wacko:Click to expand...

So you are just doing a natural cycle? Take the meds, try and time bd, see what happend? Are you having 21 day bloods to see if you ovulated? What is your appointment for? Sorry, I really nosey.


----------



## Grateful365

karenh said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Done taking the 5 days of Femara this cycle. I've been taking it before bed and felt fine until this morning. Feel VERY dizzy and also nauseated, woke up with a headache.:sad1:
> 
> Really sorry you aren't feeling well. I take my last dose tonight. When is you follicle scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - I hope it goes away soon. It's hard to work all day on a computer with dizziness and headache. lol My doctor didn't say anything about a follicle scan...I think we are trying first without a scan. My next doctor appt. is at the end of this month. The DH and I are also arguing now about our dog. Great timing for that! Errrrrrrrr! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> So you are just doing a natural cycle? Take the meds, try and time bd, see what happend? Are you having 21 day bloods to see if you ovulated? What is your appointment for? Sorry, I really nosey.Click to expand...

Haha that's okay - Yes I told him I did an ovulation test last month and never seemed to ovulate, so he told me to try the Femara with his instructions: Take 5mg CD 5-9 (no BD days 5-11).....BD CD 12-16. Thats it...and the appointment at the end of the month is just a follow-up I think....I dunno a lot of this stuff is all new to me and I'm not sure what they are supposed to test, etc. 

So yes, I think we are trying to just do a natural cycle....but trying to make SURE ovulation happens with the Femara. I am doing OPK's this month again too.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ok Ladies! I am so excited! We got the loan for IVF and are going to our official consult this afternoon. I'll ask about the SA differences and let you all know. I am so happy to know the problem and finally be working to correct it through IVF! It's going to be rough, but I know it will be worth it in the end! 

PS- Since I'm not on Femara anymore, is it cool if I still check in with you guys? I would love to know how you are all doing and see you get your BFPs! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lotus - congrats that is awesome! Please do stop in and let us know how your ivf journey is going. I would love to hear about it!


----------



## Chook

Hi ladies! I have a lot of reading to do to catch up on what's been going on. Just thought I would let you guys know that I decided to take my father up on his offer and we borrowed 10k. We have our consultation appointment for Ivf on Thursday. I'm really nervous about it all. Anyway hope you are all going well! I will go back a few pages and have a look at what has been happening xox


----------



## Cridge

chook - I'm glad you were able to make a decision. I'm excited that you can move forward and I hope everything works out okay with your father! GL!!


----------



## nc1998

Lotus and Chook - good luck with the IVF! That is super exciting and I would love to hear how it goes. :)


----------



## Chook

Thanks guys! We signed a legal document with my father so it all should be good and the money is already in my account. Yay. I will still stick around here if that's ok with everyone?


----------



## Oceangirl182

Congrats lotus & chook!!! That is so exciting!! Would you want twins?!? My dream is to have twins! Good luck ladies

Well I got the call from my dr my hcg from Thursday shot up to 1172 was 237!!!!! Excited about that just keeping positive till my ultrasound next week


----------



## nc1998

That is great news, Oceangirl! Can't wait to hear the results from your u/s. So happy for you!


----------



## karenh

Grateful365 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Done taking the 5 days of Femara this cycle. I've been taking it before bed and felt fine until this morning. Feel VERY dizzy and also nauseated, woke up with a headache.:sad1:
> 
> Really sorry you aren't feeling well. I take my last dose tonight. When is you follicle scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - I hope it goes away soon. It's hard to work all day on a computer with dizziness and headache. lol My doctor didn't say anything about a follicle scan...I think we are trying first without a scan. My next doctor appt. is at the end of this month. The DH and I are also arguing now about our dog. Great timing for that! Errrrrrrrr! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> So you are just doing a natural cycle? Take the meds, try and time bd, see what happend? Are you having 21 day bloods to see if you ovulated? What is your appointment for? Sorry, I really nosey.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha that's okay - Yes I told him I did an ovulation test last month and never seemed to ovulate, so he told me to try the Femara with his instructions: Take 5mg CD 5-9 (no BD days 5-11).....BD CD 12-16. Thats it...and the appointment at the end of the month is just a follow-up I think....I dunno a lot of this stuff is all new to me and I'm not sure what they are supposed to test, etc.
> 
> So yes, I think we are trying to just do a natural cycle....but trying to make SURE ovulation happens with the Femara. I am doing OPK's this month again too.Click to expand...

OK, good luck! If you don't get your BFP I would ask for some monitoring. Make sure you aren't waisting your money one something that isn't really working. Just my opinion thouhg, and I really hope you don't need it!


----------



## Grateful365

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lotus - congrats that is awesome! Please do stop in and let us know how your ivf journey is going. I would love to hear about it!

Me too - please let us know Lotus! :) Congrats and best wishes on your journey!


----------



## Grateful365

Chook said:


> Hi ladies! I have a lot of reading to do to catch up on what's been going on. Just thought I would let you guys know that I decided to take my father up on his offer and we borrowed 10k. We have our consultation appointment for Ivf on Thursday. I'm really nervous about it all. Anyway hope you are all going well! I will go back a few pages and have a look at what has been happening xox

Congratulations Chook! I'm so happy for you and excited to hear how it goes. Best of luck to you - so exciting!!


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossum: That is so exciting about your loan coming through! I hope your appointment goes well, and this leads to your BFP! Please do keep us updated!

Chook: I am sure that was a hard decision to decide to borrow the money. I pray that you get your BFP and it will be worth it. Good luck at your appointment! Please do stick around! We care about you guys and your journey.

Ocean: That is amazing!

AFM: I took femara cd 3-7, I am now on cd8 and still bleeding. I am so frustrated. I was supposed to start OPK tomorrow. I will not if I am not done bleeding.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hi Ladies!! Ive just returned from my trip to Mexico and have found myself to be in a much better place emotionally and spiritually. I have SO much to catch up on with everyone in here, which may take me a couple of days lol. Hope everyone is doing well!!


----------



## Grateful365

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Hi Ladies!! Ive just returned from my trip to Mexico and have found myself to be in a much better place emotionally and spiritually. I have SO much to catch up on with everyone in here, which may take me a couple of days lol. Hope everyone is doing well!!

Welcome back and glad to hear you had some good R & R!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Chook - that is so awesome that you made a decision and the legal doc does help. I have done it in the past so it takes out some of the personal feelings in it. woohoo....let us know what the consult says...

Ocean - woohoo that is awesome!!!

karen - are you bleeding heavily? I would start testing anyway I have heard of people getting their surge during their af....it is possible...so use those opk's just in case!

Mrs Stinksi - welcome back hun...so happy the vaca did you and the dh some good!


----------



## karenh

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Hi Ladies!! Ive just returned from my trip to Mexico and have found myself to be in a much better place emotionally and spiritually. I have SO much to catch up on with everyone in here, which may take me a couple of days lol. Hope everyone is doing well!!

Welcome back! So glad that you are doing better! Good luck coming back to normal life.


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> Chook - that is so awesome that you made a decision and the legal doc does help. I have done it in the past so it takes out some of the personal feelings in it. woohoo....let us know what the consult says...
> 
> Ocean - woohoo that is awesome!!!
> 
> karen - are you bleeding heavily? I would start testing anyway I have heard of people getting their surge during their af....it is possible...so use those opk's just in case!
> 
> Mrs Stinksi - welcome back hun...so happy the vaca did you and the dh some good!

Not bleeding heavily anymore. I can tell it is tappering off, it is just taking forever. Thanks!


----------



## Chook

Hey Karen, I hadn't even finished taking my last fermara a few cycles back and I ovulated. It's actually happened twice and my first iui had to be cancelled. 
Welcome back mrs stinski. I'm so glad you are feeling much better. 
Thank you for all the support guys. I'm still freaking out about it all but I'm sure I will chill out after it all start. 
Congratulations oceangirl! I can't wait to hear the results of your scan. Let's hope there is two bumps in there!!!


----------



## Oceangirl182

karenh said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Done taking the 5 days of Femara this cycle. I've been taking it before bed and felt fine until this morning. Feel VERY dizzy and also nauseated, woke up with a headache.:sad1:
> 
> Really sorry you aren't feeling well. I take my last dose tonight. When is you follicle scan?Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks - I hope it goes away soon. It's hard to work all day on a computer with dizziness and headache. lol My doctor didn't say anything about a follicle scan...I think we are trying first without a scan. My next doctor appt. is at the end of this month. The DH and I are also arguing now about our dog. Great timing for that! Errrrrrrrr! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> So you are just doing a natural cycle? Take the meds, try and time bd, see what happend? Are you having 21 day bloods to see if you ovulated? What is your appointment for? Sorry, I really nosey.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha that's okay - Yes I told him I did an ovulation test last month and never seemed to ovulate, so he told me to try the Femara with his instructions: Take 5mg CD 5-9 (no BD days 5-11).....BD CD 12-16. Thats it...and the appointment at the end of the month is just a follow-up I think....I dunno a lot of this stuff is all new to me and I'm not sure what they are supposed to test, etc.
> 
> So yes, I think we are trying to just do a natural cycle....but trying to make SURE ovulation happens with the Femara. I am doing OPK's this month again too.Click to expand...
> 
> OK, good luck! If you don't get your BFP I would ask for some monitoring. Make sure you aren't waisting your money one something that isn't really working. Just my opinion thouhg, and I really hope you don't need it!Click to expand...

I second Karen!


----------



## nc1998

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Hi Ladies!! Ive just returned from my trip to Mexico and have found myself to be in a much better place emotionally and spiritually. I have SO much to catch up on with everyone in here, which may take me a couple of days lol. Hope everyone is doing well!!

Welcome back! Glad you had a nice vacation and are feeling happier about everything. :)


----------



## LolaM

Ok so last night I had a dream. I dreamt that I had a baby boy (not sure where he came from) and I forgot everything I know about babies. He wouldn't eat the foods I was giving him (adult food) and he wasnt pooping. I was very concerned abt his not pooping but he seemed to be happy and growing. Weird,huh?


----------



## Grateful365

Feeling really dizzy and nauseated again this morning. Not liking this too much...no + OPK yet - a little scared I won't get one. On Femara, when should I get a +OPK?


----------



## nc1998

LolaM said:


> Ok so last night I had a dream. I dreamt that I had a baby boy (not sure where he came from) and I forgot everything I know about babies. He wouldn't eat the foods I was giving him (adult food) and he wasnt pooping. I was very concerned abt his not pooping but he seemed to be happy and growing. Weird,huh?

Hmmm... interesting!
Are you doing another IUI this cycle Lola?


----------



## nc1998

Grateful365 said:


> Feeling really dizzy and nauseated again this morning. Not liking this too much...no + OPK yet - a little scared I won't get one. On Femara, when should I get a +OPK?

It really depends, some ladies have said they O'd a bit later on the femara, others (especially those who don't O or have really irregular cycles) have said it's earlier. I had to trigger when I was on the femara, so I'm not really any help! Also, for me those OPK's are tricky - are you doing 2x/day?


----------



## under25ttc

Advice: this is my first month of femara. I never ovulated on clomid. I was excited bc i thought i caught my first ovulation on Sunday and Monday (both lines were the same color). Well Tuesday (yesterday) i caught another positive opk, both the lines were the same. I chalked it up for my body taking An extra day to let down my egg... Well today (wednesday) i got another positive opk but this one the test line is stronger then the reference line. I know the IC aren't the best to use but 4 days of positive opks? What's up?


----------



## Grateful365

nc1998 said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling really dizzy and nauseated again this morning. Not liking this too much...no + OPK yet - a little scared I won't get one. On Femara, when should I get a +OPK?
> 
> It really depends, some ladies have said they O'd a bit later on the femara, others (especially those who don't O or have really irregular cycles) have said it's earlier. I had to trigger when I was on the femara, so I'm not really any help! Also, for me those OPK's are tricky - are you doing 2x/day?Click to expand...

Well last month I used the expensive OPKs with the smiley faces and never got a smiley face. So this month I bought a whole bunch of the cheapies. I've only been doing once a day in the morning. Does it only show for a few hours? Is it worth it to do it at night too? My O chart is all over the place as well so not sure if I'll be able to make heads or tails of it. LOL :wacko: I think I have ovulated by myself in the past becauseI have felt it, but I don't feel it every month, only sometimes. When I have felt it, it was around CD 17.


----------



## Grateful365

under25ttc said:


> Advice: this is my first month of femara. I never ovulated on clomid. I was excited bc i thought i caught my first ovulation on Sunday and Monday (both lines were the same color). Well Tuesday (yesterday) i caught another positive opk, both the lines were the same. I chalked it up for my body taking An extra day to let down my egg... Well today (wednesday) i got another positive opk but this one the test line is stronger then the reference line. I know the IC aren't the best to use but 4 days of positive opks? What's up?

Oh sheesh! Glad you got a + anyhow! If it were me, I think I would have a more expensive OPK test as well and if you think you got a positive, test with the other test to see if it also says +. Thats the only idea I have....


----------



## under25ttc

Thank you for your advice. Spoke with my doc. He told me I should of stopped testing after my first positive. I can have 4 days of positive it all depends how much LH you have. So I learned something new. So behings my first ever 2ww :D


----------



## LolaM

nc1998 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Ok so last night I had a dream. I dreamt that I had a baby boy (not sure where he came from) and I forgot everything I know about babies. He wouldn't eat the foods I was giving him (adult food) and he wasnt pooping. I was very concerned abt his not pooping but he seemed to be happy and growing. Weird,huh?
> 
> Hmmm... interesting!
> Are you doing another IUI this cycle Lola?Click to expand...

yup--hubs wants to at least TRY, so...yeah im back at it


----------



## LolaM

nc1998 said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling really dizzy and nauseated again this morning. Not liking this too much...no + OPK yet - a little scared I won't get one. On Femara, when should I get a +OPK?
> 
> It really depends, some ladies have said they O'd a bit later on the femara, others (especially those who don't O or have really irregular cycles) have said it's earlier. I had to trigger when I was on the femara, so I'm not really any help! Also, for me those OPK's are tricky - are you doing 2x/day?Click to expand...

yeah, im not much help here either, i O on my own just stronger with femara


----------



## Cridge

grateful - I would sometimes never get a + but would still ovulate (as confirmed by u/s). Once I even got a + the day after I ovulated (confirmed by u/s). :wacko: OPK's are great... when they work. And yes, taking them twice a day is better than once, but even then, I would sometimes never get a positive and still ovulate.

under25 - I would go with the test that gave you the darker test line than the control. That's definitely positive! I know I've mentioned it before...not sure if it was in this thread though.... I've gotten 4 days of + in a row before too. I would always test until I got a clear negative after the positive, and then I'd use the last positive as my "real" positive. If you follow your docs advice and stop testing after the first positive, and end up having 4 days.... well, then you'd think you should have ovulated 4 days sooner than you really would, right? So based on my experience I wouldn't go with that advice.

Lola - glad to see you're back in it. Good luck!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola - thats a great dream! Any dream about your baby is wonderful! Never mind about the pooping....he was happy and waiting to come to you!

Grateful - I oved later on my first round of femara. The second and third round went back to normal though. Once you ov those symptoms shoudl disappear...at least they did for me. If it is that bad though, maybe call your dr.

underttc - I am with cridge....go with the darkest line....I used the digis because the second guessing was killing me....lol but they are more expensive.

afm - I finally got af so onto my first IUI cycle. I go in tomorrow for my cd3 scan and then start my femara tomorrow night. I head to Florida on the 22nd (cd8) to start my injections and monitoring. I will do b2b IUI's and then come home after that. Oh I am so excited for this to work!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Hi Ladies!! Ive just returned from my trip to Mexico and have found myself to be in a much better place emotionally and spiritually. I have SO much to catch up on with everyone in here, which may take me a couple of days lol. Hope everyone is doing well!!

Welcome back! I'm glad you are feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Chook said:


> Hi ladies! I have a lot of reading to do to catch up on what's been going on. Just thought I would let you guys know that I decided to take my father up on his offer and we borrowed 10k. We have our consultation appointment for Ivf on Thursday. I'm really nervous about it all. Anyway hope you are all going well! I will go back a few pages and have a look at what has been happening xox

This is great news, Chook! It seems like we'll be on the same IVF cycle. :happydance: I have the second half of my consult today with the Dr. Monday was a meeting with the head nurse who explained the process and financial aspects. We found that because we are paying cash, we'll be getting a lot of discounts. Thankfully, a few of the meds are covered by our insurance. None of the stims are, but at least some of the others will be paid for. I am also getting a sonohysterogram today (saline ultrasound) to check the lining before we get started. The nurse said that I am supposed to call on the first day of my next cycle and go in for an u/s and blood tests on Day 3. I didn't completely understand the timeline, so I am hoping to get a better idea today with the Dr. It's a bit overwhelming, but mostly I am just excited to make this happen. 

I hope your Thurs appointment goes well. :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hey Ladies! I didn't get the SA info on Monday, so I am hoping the Dr can tell me today which test he did to let us know those IUIs were never likely to work. I'll update when I find out. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Chook

Yay that is exciting lotusblossom. I really hope it works for both of us. We watched a information DVD we were given by Ivf and the schedule is really confusing!!! It's Thursday today here in Australia and our appointment is in a couple of hours. We have loads of questions to fire at the specialist! That's fantastic that you get discounts for paying with cash!!! I wish you the very best of luck lotus! Keep us updated. Xox


----------



## Chook

I think you have the blood test on day three to make sure your hormones are at baseline but your doctor will be able to explain it all better! Did you get a information pack? I could scan mine and email it to you but the protocol might be completely different being that we are in different countries.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Chook said:


> I think you have the blood test on day three to make sure your hormones are at baseline but your doctor will be able to explain it all better! Did you get a information pack? I could scan mine and email it to you but the protocol might be completely different being that we are in different countries.

Oh, that's right. I should have remembered the time difference. Living in Hawaii, people forget that we are 6 ours behind the east coast of the US, and call us in the middle of the night. ;). Thank you! I hope we both get our much-deserved BFPs. Good luck at your appointment! We have the other half of ours in 2 hours. 

Yeah, I think you are right about the day 3 scan and blood test. They will be monitoring very closely with blood tests and ultrasounds every other day for a while and then switching to every day. It's crazy! I have a packet of information and will probably get more today. It seems that my Dr changes the protocol for each patient. Thank you for the offer, though. 

I'm so excited to do this and to have an IVF cycle buddy! :hugs:


----------



## Chook

Just got home from our appointment. I will be starting when I get my period. I'm on day 15. They are only going to transfer one embryo as I'm high risk and wouldn't be able to carry twins. It's going to cost 10855k in total that's with medication. We are both worn out from all the info. Good luck lotusblossom! Hope everything goes well at your appointment today. Glad to have a buddy to go though Ivf with xox


----------



## nc1998

TTCbaby - good luck with your iui! How exciting! 

Lola, I agree with your dh - keep trying! Maybe that little baby boy you dreamed about is trying to get here.

I went to the doctor today - such craziness! I had just a tiny bit of spotting last week but apparently that was AF, because my 13mm lining is all gone back to 1mm. So I'm about CD10 of a new cycle, but things weren't progressing as they should be for that day, so he started me on Femara again. I am staying on my prolactin med also - maybe the combination will do the trick. I'm supposed to head back late next week for a follicle scan. Happy to have a plan again!


----------



## LolaM

nc1998 said:


> TTCbaby - good luck with your iui! How exciting!
> 
> Lola, I agree with your dh - keep trying! Maybe that little baby boy you dreamed about is trying to get here.

It was an odd dream. Ive never dreamt that i HAD a baby. Ive dreamt that i told people i was preg, when i really wasnt. Ive dreamt that i was looking for a baby, looking for a place to put all the babies but never that i actually had one of my own. This TTC is getting to me, i think :shrug:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Chook said:


> Just got home from our appointment. I will be starting when I get my period. I'm on day 15. They are only going to transfer one embryo as I'm high risk and wouldn't be able to carry twins. It's going to cost 10855k in total that's with medication. We are both worn out from all the info. Good luck lotusblossom! Hope everything goes well at your appointment today. Glad to have a buddy to go though Ivf with xox

I think our cycles are close. Today is day 10 for me, but I got a strong +opk today, so I should be starting in 14 days. My Dr prefers to only transfer one embryo, but we are discussing 2. I had the saline sonogram, the mock transfer and they checked my ovaries today. We also got Rxs for antibiotics (for me and DH) and orders to get blood drawn for other tests. Whew! There's so much to do, but I know it's all going to be worth it!!

My lining, the shape and direction of my uterus and ovaries all looked "beautiful" according to my Dr. I am so RELIEVED! Everything is finally working out. :happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hey Ladies! So I found out about the SA. My new Dr ran a Kruger Strict morphology analysis instead of the standard WHO analysis. Your REs should know what this means and be able to tell you which analysis they use. It apparently shows the sperm's ability to fertilize the egg.


----------



## karenh

Thank you Lotusblossum! And good luck to you on your IVF


----------



## Grateful365

LotusBlossom said:


> Hey Ladies! So I found out about the SA. My new Dr ran a Kruger Strict morphology analysis instead of the standard WHO analysis. Your REs should know what this means and be able to tell you which analysis they use. It apparently shows the sperm's ability to fertilize the egg.

Thanks for the info Lotus! Good - Our SA morph was ran using the Strict scale...and we were at 3% the first time and 6% this last time.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Chook and Lotus - that is so exciting. Almost 11k including meds.....wow! Not looking forward to shelling that out. I will have to look into a loan myself! Good luck ladies...

Lotus - thanks for the info on the SA I will be asking my Re about it when I see her next week. 

nc - wow how crazy that is....so they have you starting femara on cd10?

afm - I just had my baseline scan and my biggest follie is about 8mm....she said anything under 12 was ok....so it is ok for me to start the femara. One step closer to my bfp!!!!!


----------



## LolaM

I'll ask my dr but I'm guessing we didn't get that test. My husband is at the high end for a SC that's hundreds of millions of :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:that aren't fertilizing so something isn't right


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Lots of things going on in here lately! Im so excited for all of your IUIs and IVFs! Hope you dont mind me hanging around in here being your cheerleader :)

AFM, Interesting thing happened to me today....AF got me on CD 19. Maybe all of the meds have finally worked themselves out of my system and my hormones are balancing again. My co-worker and I have been on the same cycle for awhile now so I ran into her office this morning and asked her when she was due to start and she said today...so I guess our cycles have synched again now that Im not on meds LOL. We actually go to the same RE and she is starting IVF in December/January so I will get to see how it all really works, in case I need to go that route myself. 

I told my DH over our vacation that I will start back with fertility stuff when I lose 50 pounds (I think he thought I wasnt really serious about the break) so on Monday I will start my new diet and exercise routine to get there. Im excited about my new journey!!


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> I'll ask my dr but I'm guessing we didn't get that test. My husband is at the high end for a SC that's hundreds of millions of :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:that aren't fertilizing so something isn't right

Exactly what I am thinking. He had 70 mil AFTER the wash. I will ask about this for sure.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrs Stinksi - I think that is a great plan! Good luck on your goal. I think that being healthy and concentrating on something other than ttc for a while will make you feel so good. I did that for a few months this year and it did feel good. Please stick around, we would love to see you slim down and we will also be cheering you on!


----------



## karenh

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Lots of things going on in here lately! Im so excited for all of your IUIs and IVFs! Hope you dont mind me hanging around in here being your cheerleader :)
> 
> AFM, Interesting thing happened to me today....AF got me on CD 19. Maybe all of the meds have finally worked themselves out of my system and my hormones are balancing again. My co-worker and I have been on the same cycle for awhile now so I ran into her office this morning and asked her when she was due to start and she said today...so I guess our cycles have synched again now that Im not on meds LOL. We actually go to the same RE and she is starting IVF in December/January so I will get to see how it all really works, in case I need to go that route myself.
> 
> I told my DH over our vacation that I will start back with fertility stuff when I lose 50 pounds (I think he thought I wasnt really serious about the break) so on Monday I will start my new diet and exercise routine to get there. Im excited about my new journey!!

Please do stick around, we would love the support and we also want to support you on your journey! Good luck with loosing the 50 lbs. I can tell you from experience it will be harder than you think, but it will be so very worth it in the end!


----------



## LotusBlossom

ttcbaby117 said:


> Chook and Lotus - that is so exciting. Almost 11k including meds.....wow! Not looking forward to shelling that out. I will have to look into a loan myself! Good luck ladies...
> 
> Lotus - thanks for the info on the SA I will be asking my Re about it when I see her next week.
> 
> nc - wow how crazy that is....so they have you starting femara on cd10?
> 
> afm - I just had my baseline scan and my biggest follie is about 8mm....she said anything under 12 was ok....so it is ok for me to start the femara. One step closer to my bfp!!!!!

$11k would be awesome. Mine is $16-18k with meds, but I think Chook's is in Australian $, right? So it's way more than $11k as well. Good luck this cycle! I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## LotusBlossom

LolaM said:


> I'll ask my dr but I'm guessing we didn't get that test. My husband is at the high end for a SC that's hundreds of millions of :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:that aren't fertilizing so something isn't right

Yes, check it out. I was so bummed to find that we were trying basically in vain. All of that money and heartbreak was for nothing and we didn't really have a chance. :( Now we can focus on what will work. I'm so freakin' excited to get going!


----------



## LotusBlossom

I went in for the saline ultrasound and mock transfer yesterday. Everything looked great according to my Dr and we'll be getting started on the next CD3, in about 2 weeks! I am so happy!


----------



## Grateful365

LotusBlossom said:


> I went in for the saline ultrasound and mock transfer yesterday. Everything looked great according to my Dr and we'll be getting started on the next CD3, in about 2 weeks! I am so happy!

I am so excited for you and Chook!! :happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

Hmmm....I think I might have just gotten my first +OPK tonight, but I'm just not sure! lol The lines both looked pretty much just as dark as each other...if it is indeed positive, then will it still be positive in the morning? Should I mark it as + on my chart for today or wait until tomorrow?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Grateful365 said:


> Hmmm....I think I might have just gotten my first +OPK tonight, but I'm just not sure! lol The lines both looked pretty much just as dark as each other...if it is indeed positive, then will it still be positive in the morning? Should I mark it as + on my chart for today or wait until tomorrow?

That sounds very positive! Yay!


----------



## nc1998

ttcbaby117 said:


> Chook and Lotus - that is so exciting. Almost 11k including meds.....wow! Not looking forward to shelling that out. I will have to look into a loan myself! Good luck ladies...
> 
> Lotus - thanks for the info on the SA I will be asking my Re about it when I see her next week.
> 
> nc - wow how crazy that is....so they have you starting femara on cd10?
> 
> afm - I just had my baseline scan and my biggest follie is about 8mm....she said anything under 12 was ok....so it is ok for me to start the femara. One step closer to my bfp!!!!!

Yes - starting femara on cd10. The follicles were small enough so he said it would be fine. Got my FSH number back today - it was 10.5. I'm off to google to see what that means for CD10! They think my main problem is my pituitary is messed up and doesn't release fsh/lh when it should.


----------



## LolaM

karenh said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I'll ask my dr but I'm guessing we didn't get that test. My husband is at the high end for a SC that's hundreds of millions of :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:that aren't fertilizing so something isn't right
> 
> Exactly what I am thinking. He had 70 mil AFTER the wash. I will ask about this for sure.Click to expand...


I dont get an exact count when we do an IUI, just a good amount, more than last time or if there wasnt enough. We have decided that due to financial constraints, we wont be doing an IUI this month, just gonna have to do it the old fashioned way this month. :shrug:


----------



## LolaM

LotusBlossom said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I'll ask my dr but I'm guessing we didn't get that test. My husband is at the high end for a SC that's hundreds of millions of :spermy::spermy::spermy::spermy:that aren't fertilizing so something isn't right
> 
> Yes, check it out. I was so bummed to find that we were trying basically in vain. All of that money and heartbreak was for nothing and we didn't really have a chance. :( Now we can focus on what will work. I'm so freakin' excited to get going!Click to expand...

Ill ask, im not sure if that means a whole new SA, which means we pay another $275 or if we keep doing IUI for not. Ill have to ask the dr. I wont be seeing him this month, so im thinking i should call the nurse and ask her to check my file.


----------



## nc1998

Grateful365 said:


> Hmmm....I think I might have just gotten my first +OPK tonight, but I'm just not sure! lol The lines both looked pretty much just as dark as each other...if it is indeed positive, then will it still be positive in the morning? Should I mark it as + on my chart for today or wait until tomorrow?

Sounds positive to me! Now go get busy! ;)


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hey ladies! I know I've been MIA forever it seems, and I've missed a ton! But I've been back in school and its consuming me! Only 2 months to go! How is everyone!?!? I hope there's been plenty of good things going on in here!!! I've missed this thread! 

After today though, I had to come on here! Sooooooo.....

Me? I got my BFP from Femera and the old fashioned way! Just got blood work back today! Progesterone 58.7 and HCG 10,430. Holy cow! We are in disbelief!! 
We had to skip our last IUI because we had an unexpected trip for my FIL's open heart surgery which landed right on our fertile period....we were for sure we would miss the window! But we did it! Wow! 

Thank The Lord and may The Lord bless you all!!! Love to all.


----------



## LolaM

IwantMyTurn said:


> Hey ladies! I know I've been MIA forever it seems, and I've missed a ton! But I've been back in school and its consuming me! Only 2 months to go! How is everyone!?!? I hope there's been plenty of good things going on in here!!! I've missed this thread!
> 
> After today though, I had to come on here! Sooooooo.....
> 
> Me? I got my BFP from Femera and the old fashioned way! Just got blood work back today! Progesterone 58.7 and HCG 10,430. Holy cow! We are in disbelief!!
> We had to skip our last IUI because we had an unexpected trip for my FIL's open heart surgery which landed right on our fertile period....we were for sure we would miss the window! But we did it! Wow!
> 
> Thank The Lord and may The Lord bless you all!!! Love to all.

:happydance::hugs::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::bunny:


----------



## Cridge

Yay Iwantmyturn!!!! So happy for you!!! Congrats!


----------



## LotusBlossom

IwantMyTurn said:


> Hey ladies! I know I've been MIA forever it seems, and I've missed a ton! But I've been back in school and its consuming me! Only 2 months to go! How is everyone!?!? I hope there's been plenty of good things going on in here!!! I've missed this thread!
> 
> After today though, I had to come on here! Sooooooo.....
> 
> Me? I got my BFP from Femera and the old fashioned way! Just got blood work back today! Progesterone 58.7 and HCG 10,430. Holy cow! We are in disbelief!!
> We had to skip our last IUI because we had an unexpected trip for my FIL's open heart surgery which landed right on our fertile period....we were for sure we would miss the window! But we did it! Wow!
> 
> Thank The Lord and may The Lord bless you all!!! Love to all.

Woooo! Yay! :yipee::happydance: Congratulations!!!!! Soooo happy for you!


----------



## Chook

That's so awesome Iwantmyturn!!! A massive congratulations to you are your partner!!! Xox


----------



## Grateful365

IwantMyTurn said:


> How is everyone!?!? I hope there's been plenty of good things going on in here!!! I've missed this thread!
> 
> After today though, I had to come on here! Sooooooo.....
> 
> Me? I got my BFP from Femera and the old fashioned way! Just got blood work back today! Progesterone 58.7 and HCG 10,430. Holy cow! We are in disbelief!!
> We had to skip our last IUI because we had an unexpected trip for my FIL's open heart surgery which landed right on our fertile period....we were for sure we would miss the window! But we did it! Wow!
> 
> Thank The Lord and may The Lord bless you all!!! Love to all.

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::thumbup::flower:


----------



## TonyaG

I am so happy for you!! That is great news


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom: That is awesome that your ultrasound and mock transfer went well. Good luck in two weeks!

Grateful365: That is so exciting that you got your first positive OPK!

Lola: The old fashioned was can be good, especially if DH has good numbers. I hope it works for you! 

Iwantmyturn: Congratz! That is so exciting! I hope you have a happy and healthy nine months!


----------



## MKHewson

IwantMyTurn said:


> Hey ladies! I know I've been MIA forever it seems, and I've missed a ton! But I've been back in school and its consuming me! Only 2 months to go! How is everyone!?!? I hope there's been plenty of good things going on in here!!! I've missed this thread!
> 
> After today though, I had to come on here! Sooooooo.....
> 
> Me? I got my BFP from Femera and the old fashioned way! Just got blood work back today! Progesterone 58.7 and HCG 10,430. Holy cow! We are in disbelief!!
> We had to skip our last IUI because we had an unexpected trip for my FIL's open heart surgery which landed right on our fertile period....we were for sure we would miss the window! But we did it! Wow!
> 
> Thank The Lord and may The Lord bless you all!!! Love to all.


Congrats I am so glad for you:hugs::hugs:


----------



## nc1998

Iwantmyturn... I am so happy you are getting your turn at last! Congratulations and have a happy and healthy pregnancy! :)


----------



## nc1998

Grateful - your chart looks like you O'd! Do you think you already did?


----------



## nc1998

Tonya, how have you been doing? Hope you are feeling better!


----------



## LolaM

It just occurred to me that since I'm not doing iui this cycle I dnt need to worry abt temps or opks. I can take a lil break from everything but the BD!


----------



## Grateful365

nc1998 said:


> Grateful - your chart looks like you O'd! Do you think you already did?

I don't know - I am confused on it because I don't feel like I really did but I've had a + OPK for 3 days now. Seems like I must have since my temp is still up this morning.

I feel like :cry: though. I was so excited about trying the Femara and have told the DH about it and he was excited too. Well now for some reason, he feels "too pressured" with BD and its not going well. I think this month is going to be a waste. I feel SO bummed out about it. Next month I'm not telling him anything! I think he gets too pressured feeling about it. 

Not feeling happy....what if this happens again next month?!:growlmad:
(Hope that wan't TMI....sorry, so frustrated!!!!)


----------



## Grateful365

LolaM said:


> It just occurred to me that since I'm not doing iui this cycle I dnt need to worry abt temps or opks. I can take a lil break from everything but the BD!

Yeay!!! Yes that will be nice! :thumbup:


----------



## under25ttc

@greatful365, I had the same issue with my husband this cycle. It was my very first cycle ever ovulating and I look back and wish I wouldn't of told him because BDing became difficult for him after that :( too much pressure for him I know. Weird part is all my other cycles I didn't ovulate I could of given u a million prego symptoms I was feel but it could of never been the case. But with this cycle I haven't felt any of those symptoms. Weird how that happens and tort money plays tricks on you. I guess just like how our husbands minds trick them too. I need to come up with a new battle plan for next cycle.


----------



## TonyaG

nc1998 said:


> Tonya, how have you been doing? Hope you are feeling better!

I'm doing ok, it's been 4 weeks and I thought my reding had stopped but it keeps coming back! The doctors office called and gave me permission to start trying on my next cycle and prescribed me a couple the new meds. 
Hopefully I'll be pregnant before Christmas!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lotus - thanks.....yeah well I think mine will probably be closer to 16k also...but I believe you get 3 tries with that.

Iwantmyturn - wow that is awesome hun...congrats and good luck in school!

Tonya - sorry about your miscarrige hun. huge hug!

Grateful - I know you can get up to 4 positive opks....but with that temp spike you have I would say that you have oved. Sometimes the LH can linger.


----------



## Cridge

ttcbaby117 said:


> Grateful - I know you can get up to 4 positive opks....but with that temp spike you have I would say that you have oved. Sometimes the LH can linger.

Oh for sure! I totally agree with ttcbaby that you've ovulated! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola - Yeah I had that epiphany also...I am doing IUI so I put the thermometer away...woohoo!!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Cridge said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> Grateful - I know you can get up to 4 positive opks....but with that temp spike you have I would say that you have oved. Sometimes the LH can linger.
> 
> Oh for sure! I totally agree with ttcbaby that you've ovulated! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Too bad BDing didn't work out. :nope: Gotta wait another month now. :dohh:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Good Sunday ladies. Thanks for all the congrats! 

I'm getting concerned now. So, my doc office just called to tell me That my levels from Saturday didn't double from my first level. My level on the 18th was 10,430. On the 20th it was 16,840, so a 60% increase. I now go in on Tuesday at 930 instead of Halloween. Nurse said since my initial # was so high, that sometimes it doesn't double...and since I've had no spotting, bleeding or significant cramping...that that's good. 

Anyone else have this issue???


----------



## Cridge

Iwantmyturn - as the numbers get higher, they don't double as quickly. I think 60% increase is still great. In fact, I checked your numbers on the calculator I use and you're doubling almost every 70 hours ... anything above 6000iU typically takes 96+ hours to double, so you're doing great!

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Cridge said:


> Iwantmyturn - as the numbers get higher, they don't double as quickly. I think 60% increase is still great. In fact, I checked your numbers on the calculator I use and you're doubling almost every 70 hours ... anything above 6000iU typically takes 96+ hours to double, so you're doing great!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php

Thanks for the support Cridge!!
Does my first one seem high? I mean, I did wait until what would have been cd 40 before I tested. So around 25dpo?? I don't know how to calculate all that. But I haven't seen many first betas that high. I'm trying not to worry, but its hard not Too. At least I don't have to wait until Halloween now!!


----------



## Chook

Try not to stress Iwantmyturn! Everybody's level rise differently and from what I've read the doubling is just a guide line. Your numbers are still rising and they seem great to me. Do you know how far along you are? If you are at six weeks you could go for a scan to ease your mind. I'm so excited for you!!! Try and relax and enjoy every moment hunny xox


----------



## Chook

Your getting so close now cridge!!!!! Your little ninja is not far away. In case I don't get the chance before they arrive good luck with everything and make sure you post a pic when you get time xox


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Chook said:


> Try not to stress Iwantmyturn! Everybody's level rise differently and from what I've read the doubling is just a guide line. Your numbers are still rising and they seem great to me. Do you know how far along you are? If you are at six weeks you could go for a scan to ease your mind. I'm so excited for you!!! Try and relax and enjoy every moment hunny xox

Chook - I see my RE on Tuesday morning at 930 for my first scan. I'm trying my best to relax!


----------



## Cridge

Iwantmyturn - I don't think your first level is high for 25dpo. I think it sounds right on. :thumbup:

Thanks Chook! It's crazy it's so close - I still feel like it's so far away. :wacko:


----------



## Oceangirl182

IwantMyTurn said:


> Hey ladies! I know I've been MIA forever it seems, and I've missed a ton! But I've been back in school and its consuming me! Only 2 months to go! How is everyone!?!? I hope there's been plenty of good things going on in here!!! I've missed this thread!
> 
> After today though, I had to come on here! Sooooooo.....
> 
> Me? I got my BFP from Femera and the old fashioned way! Just got blood work back today! Progesterone 58.7 and HCG 10,430. Holy cow! We are in disbelief!!
> We had to skip our last IUI because we had an unexpected trip for my FIL's open heart surgery which landed right on our fertile period....we were for sure we would miss the window! But we did it! Wow!
> 
> Thank The Lord and may The Lord bless you all!!! Love to all.

 Congrats!!! I got my BFP almost 2 weeks ago best of luck to you!!!


----------



## Oceangirl182

IwantMyTurn said:


> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> Iwantmyturn - as the numbers get higher, they don't double as quickly. I think 60% increase is still great. In fact, I checked your numbers on the calculator I use and you're doubling almost every 70 hours ... anything above 6000iU typically takes 96+ hours to double, so you're doing great!
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tools/beta_doubling_calculator.php
> 
> Thanks for the support Cridge!!
> Does my first one seem high? I mean, I did wait until what would have been cd 40 before I tested. So around 25dpo?? I don't know how to calculate all that. But I haven't seen many first betas that high. I'm trying not to worry, but its hard not Too. At least I don't have to wait until Halloween now!!Click to expand...

Your first number was so high I agree with fridge I think it has a hard time doubling when it's thAt high :) best of luck let us know how the dr goes! My scan is on Thursday and could not be soon enough!!!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Thanks oceangirl! Congrats to you! 
What was your first beta? Or did you even find out?


----------



## karenh

Lola: That will be nice to not have to worry about all the ttc things. I hope you have a relaxing cycle off.

Grateful: Sorry DH isnt being cooperative. I am in the same boat. DH has refused all month. Now IUI is most likely Wednesday and he still wouldnt last night so he can have a good sample on Wednesday. What is the point anymore?

Under25ttc: Sorry you are going through the hubby stuff as well. I would like to not let my dh in on all that is going on, but next cycle I want to do injections. I dont know how I would not bring him into all that.

Ttcby117: 16K for three tries?!? That is amazing! That is what it would be for me for one try if everything went perfect.

Iwantmyturn: I am praying for you and hope your numbers come up.

OceanGirl: Good luck Thursday and good luck waiting for it to come around.

AFM: I have my follicle check today. There better be more than one mature follicle in there.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Thanks everyone for your encouraging words 

I guess when I really think about it, you'd think I'd be super concerned, right? Don't get me wrong, I am...but I just don't feel like anything is wrong, if that makes any sense? I guess maybe I'm separating myself from the whole thing until I see baby! Or who knows...but I just feel like If it was bad, I would feel super sick about it, or my doc would've had me come in ASAP! Instead of waiting 2 more days.....OK....
Ramble done. LoL


----------



## ZKinsey

Congratulation IWantMyTurn!! That is soooo exciting :) 

I am on my 3rd cycle of Femara....I didn't get a + OPK on the first 2 rounds, and haven't began testing for this cycle yet. My gyno says that if I don't ovulate this cycle, he is referring me to an R.E. Not exactly the news I was HOPING for, but maybe they can help me. So disapointing :(


----------



## nc1998

Iwantmyturn - can't wait to hear about the scan tomorrow! Good luck - I think it is going to show a perfect little baby (or two!) in there.

Zkinsey- if you need a re they can be super helpful! My ob specializes in fertility, but I'm sure if he didn't I would have switched to a re. I had a bunch of other health issues a few years ago, and the more specialized the doctors were, the better the care I received - so I am a big proponent of specialists. :) Good luck - maybe this time you will O! Have they talked about triggers with you? I wasn't O'ing without a trigger (even with the Femara) last spring.

afm - finished my last day of femara yesterday and I am excited to start the opks and maybe O! I have a scan Friday to check the follicles - although I am hoping maybe I will get a +opk before that - wishful thinking I am sure. :)


----------



## karenh

nc1998 said:


> Zkinsey- if you need a re they can be super helpful! My ob specializes in fertility, but I'm sure if he didn't I would have switched to a re. I had a bunch of other health issues a few years ago, and the more specialized the doctors were, the better the care I received - so I am a big proponent of specialists. :) Good luck - maybe this time you will O! Have they talked about triggers with you? I wasn't O'ing without a trigger (even with the Femara) last spring.

I don't ovulate with out trigger on Femara either. I would say go to and RE and get some more personalised help. I really enjoy my re even though it is more expensive.


----------



## karenh

I just got back from my ultrasounds. I have a 21 follicel on the left and a tripple lining measuring at 11. I trigger tonight and IUI is Wednesday. I am not happy there is only one follicle.


----------



## ZKinsey

No, they haven't mentioned trigger....or even a scan :( He actually told me after the 2nd round that he wanted to refer me, but I can't get in with the R.E. until December, and I started AF on my own last week, so he went ahead and let me do one more round of Femara. Hopefully the R.E. can help and this will be a GOOD thing! Thanks for the encouraging words


----------



## nc1998

karenh said:


> I just got back from my ultrasounds. I have a 21 follicel on the left and a tripple lining measuring at 11. I trigger tonight and IUI is Wednesday. I am not happy there is only one follicle.

Fx'd for you this month! The lining sounds good... and it only takes one follicle, so I hope it will work for you. :)


----------



## karenh

nc1998 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I just got back from my ultrasounds. I have a 21 follicel on the left and a tripple lining measuring at 11. I trigger tonight and IUI is Wednesday. I am not happy there is only one follicle.
> 
> Fx'd for you this month! The lining sounds good... and it only takes one follicle, so I hope it will work for you. :)Click to expand...

Thanks. Just a little bummed because we were in the same boat last month and it didn't work. It just seems like a waist of time and money for only one follice. They chances are just really bad.


----------



## amjon

Hi everyone! I will be 7DPO (by my calculations, FF thinks I'll be 6) tomorrow, so if I was doing CD21 I'd need to get it tomorrow or the next day. Last month the doctor didn't really seem like he even wanted it. He ordered it when I asked about it when I was in to find which clotting disorder I have, but didn't seem too concerned about it. The directions he gave me said to get it, but I was already ovulating on my own and last months was fine, so don't think it's really necessary. Do you think I should call the doctor in the morning or not worry about it? My temps confirm that I did O.


----------



## Chook

Hey amjon, Ive been thinking about you. I know your doctor wants you to start injections when you get your bfp and that may work for you but unfortatly it didn't work for me and i lost two pregnancies. I start injection from the day of ovulation now till af arrives to give us the best chance. Yes they are painful and give me terrible bruising and I get really down when af arrives and it's been all for nothing but I believe if I had started the treatment after ovulation with those two pregnancies not after I got my bfp things would have turned out differently. Also you might want to discuss taking prednisolone and plaquenil to lower your immune system. Anyway best of luck to you hunny. Just thought you could discuss these options with your doctor and see if it may work for you if you want to xox


----------



## MKHewson

Hey Ladies, 
So here I am one month has gone by, I can't believe it, I sit and stare at her in disbelief. I can't say it was easy, there has been lots of tears and frustrations. I think when you face fertility issues once you get your baby its hard adjusting. You put your heart and soul getting this LO, and then you life changes completely. That being said, now that the hormones have lifted, and I am figuring her out life is good. I have kept an eye in here watching for BFP, glad to see them...and praying for you wonderful women who deserve to be Mom's. I hope you BFP are right around the corner. I thought I would show how she looks now one month old hehe

https://i46.tinypic.com/1ryjwx.jpg


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hey Ladies. I'm still waiting for the next cycle to begin the IVF process, but in the meantime I wanted to share something with you. A few months ago, I started receiving Parents Magazine. I was super upset, because I did NOT order that magazine and have no idea why I was receiving it. Especially with all of the infertility issues, it was pretty crappy to see that magazine in my mailbox. When I told my husband about it, he said "It must be a sign!" I tried to see the bright side, but I had to hide them under a pile of other paperwork so I wouldn't have to see them. Today, I received another one. I'm thinking now that maybe it was a sign and maybe this IVF thing is what we had to do all along. As my nurse suggested, I'm remaining calm and positive. Funny how perspective can change everything.


----------



## LotusBlossom

MKHewson said:


> Hey Ladies,
> So here I am one month has gone by, I can't believe it, I sit and stare at her in disbelief. I can't say it was easy, there has been lots of tears and frustrations. I think when you face fertility issues once you get your baby its hard adjusting. You put your heart and soul getting this LO, and then you life changes completely. That being said, now that the hormones have lifted, and I am figuring her out life is good. I have kept an eye in here watching for BFP, glad to see them...and praying for you wonderful women who deserve to be Mom's. I hope you BFP are right around the corner. I thought I would show how she looks now one month old hehe
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/1ryjwx.jpg

Beautiful girl!


----------



## Chook

Oh mk she is beautiful! Sorry to hear if hasn't been easy but I'm sure it will get easier! I think every mother has trouble adjusting. I think about how much our lives will change with a baby and it's scarey but a good scary lol. Thank you for sharing with us. She is such a little cutie xox


----------



## amjon

Chook said:


> Hey amjon, Ive been thinking about you. I know your doctor wants you to start injections when you get your bfp and that may work for you but unfortatly it didn't work for me and i lost two pregnancies. I start injection from the day of ovulation now till af arrives to give us the best chance. Yes they are painful and give me terrible bruising and I get really down when af arrives and it's been all for nothing but I believe if I had started the treatment after ovulation with those two pregnancies not after I got my bfp things would have turned out differently. Also you might want to discuss taking prednisolone and plaquenil to lower your immune system. Anyway best of luck to you hunny. Just thought you could discuss these options with your doctor and see if it may work for you if you want to xox

Thanks! I did ask him if I needed to start earlier and he told me the aspirin would be fine until BFP. I plan on starting to test tomorrow (7DPO) and will go in if I see the tiniest bit of pink. Do you have Factor V Leiden? He's seems pretty confident that the Lovenox alone should be enough. He's had other patients with the same thing that have had good outcomes on the shots. As soon as I get the BFP I will ask him if there is anything else he thinks could help. He is very willing to answer questions and does research when he isn't sure. I haven't had a problem with maintaining in very early pregnancy (except for my last pregnancy that I wasn't taking aspirin from O as I thought it may have weakened implant in pregnancy number 2). My daughter was actually conceived and maintained for 27 weeks without even aspirin.


----------



## amjon

MKHewson she is adorable.


----------



## Cridge

MK - I can't believe it's been a month since you had your little girl!! She's darling!

Lotus - After I had my son, I would receive a free can of formula and free newborn diapers in the mail every 2 years near his birthday. It was like pouring salt in an open wound - a reminder every 2 years that I should have another baby. :dohh: Funny thing is, I didn't receive the free can this year... the one year (10 years later!) that I could have used it. So I totally know how you feel with the magazine - it's like a cruel joke. Hopefully it is a sign for you that your baby is on it's way!


----------



## LolaM

LotusBlossom said:


> Hey Ladies. I'm still waiting for the next cycle to begin the IVF process, but in the meantime I wanted to share something with you. A few months ago, I started receiving Parents Magazine. I was super upset, because I did NOT order that magazine and have no idea why I was receiving it. Especially with all of the infertility issues, it was pretty crappy to see that magazine in my mailbox. When I told my husband about it, he said "It must be a sign!" I tried to see the bright side, but I had to hide them under a pile of other paperwork so I wouldn't have to see them. Today, I received another one. I'm thinking now that maybe it was a sign and maybe this IVF thing is what we had to do all along. As my nurse suggested, I'm remaining calm and positive. Funny how perspective can change everything.

well--how weird is that...I just recieved a copy of the same magazine also and i most CERTAINLY didnt subscribe to it. :shrug:


----------



## nc1998

Lotus and Lola - that is so weird you both got it! I'm going to say it's a sign! ;)


----------



## nc1998

MK - your baby is so sweet! Congrats!


----------



## LolaM

nc1998 said:


> Lotus and Lola - that is so weird you both got it! I'm going to say it's a sign! ;)

lets hope so. Im calling the state adoption agency begining of next month, the process takes 4-6 months and i want to get started right away![-o&lt;


----------



## LotusBlossom

Cridge said:


> MK - I can't believe it's been a month since you had your little girl!! She's darling!
> 
> Lotus - After I had my son, I would receive a free can of formula and free newborn diapers in the mail every 2 years near his birthday. It was like pouring salt in an open wound - a reminder every 2 years that I should have another baby. :dohh: Funny thing is, I didn't receive the free can this year... the one year (10 years later!) that I could have used it. So I totally know how you feel with the magazine - it's like a cruel joke. Hopefully it is a sign for you that your baby is on it's way!

Oh Cridge, I'm sorry about the formula and diapers. It IS like salt in the wound. :( It figures that you didn't receive it this year. :dohh::shrug:

Thanks, I am trying to work on reducing stress, so I'm going to see it as a sign for now. ;)


----------



## LotusBlossom

LolaM said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies. I'm still waiting for the next cycle to begin the IVF process, but in the meantime I wanted to share something with you. A few months ago, I started receiving Parents Magazine. I was super upset, because I did NOT order that magazine and have no idea why I was receiving it. Especially with all of the infertility issues, it was pretty crappy to see that magazine in my mailbox. When I told my husband about it, he said "It must be a sign!" I tried to see the bright side, but I had to hide them under a pile of other paperwork so I wouldn't have to see them. Today, I received another one. I'm thinking now that maybe it was a sign and maybe this IVF thing is what we had to do all along. As my nurse suggested, I'm remaining calm and positive. Funny how perspective can change everything.
> 
> well--how weird is that...I just recieved a copy of the same magazine also and i most CERTAINLY didnt subscribe to it. :shrug:Click to expand...

Whoa, Lola! What is up with Parents magazine? Maybe they are sending out free subscription trying to drum up some business. I don't know. :shrug:

I'm so excited for you and the adoption process. My friend from grade school just brought her adopted baby home. It was so special and heartwarming to see her finally get her baby. :happydance: I hope it happens for you soon. :hugs:


----------



## nc1998

LolaM said:


> nc1998 said:
> 
> 
> Lotus and Lola - that is so weird you both got it! I'm going to say it's a sign! ;)
> 
> lets hope so. Im calling the state adoption agency begining of next month, the process takes 4-6 months and i want to get started right away![-o&lt;Click to expand...

That's so exciting! Be sure to let us know how it goes.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

MK - She is beautiful!! Im so happy for you!!

Iwantmyturn - is your scan today?? Im thinking positive thoughts for you!

How funny, I just got two cans of formula in the mail last week LOL. Ive been getting samples of formula and bottles in the mail every other month for the past few months. I just pass them on to my SIL and if she cant use them she passes them to someone who can. It was absolutely heartbreaking at first but I cracked up laughing when I got the big box with two huge things of formula in it haha.


----------



## karenh

MKHewson said:


> Hey Ladies,
> So here I am one month has gone by, I can't believe it, I sit and stare at her in disbelief. I can't say it was easy, there has been lots of tears and frustrations. I think when you face fertility issues once you get your baby its hard adjusting. You put your heart and soul getting this LO, and then you life changes completely. That being said, now that the hormones have lifted, and I am figuring her out life is good. I have kept an eye in here watching for BFP, glad to see them...and praying for you wonderful women who deserve to be Mom's. I hope you BFP are right around the corner. I thought I would show how she looks now one month old hehe
> 
> https://i46.tinypic.com/1ryjwx.jpg

She is beautiful!


----------



## Grateful365

MKHewson said:


> Hey Ladies,
> So here I am one month has gone by, I can't believe it, I sit and stare at her in disbelief. I can't say it was easy, there has been lots of tears and frustrations. I think when you face fertility issues once you get your baby its hard adjusting. You put your heart and soul getting this LO, and then you life changes completely. That being said, now that the hormones have lifted, and I am figuring her out life is good. I have kept an eye in here watching for BFP, glad to see them...and praying for you wonderful women who deserve to be Mom's. I hope you BFP are right around the corner. I thought I would show how she looks now one month old hehe

What an absolute BEAUTY. Congrats MK! Enjoy every second.


----------



## Grateful365

:dohh:


LotusBlossom said:


> Hey Ladies. I'm still waiting for the next cycle to begin the IVF process, but in the meantime I wanted to share something with you. A few months ago, I started receiving Parents Magazine. I was super upset, because I did NOT order that magazine and have no idea why I was receiving it. Especially with all of the infertility issues, it was pretty crappy to see that magazine in my mailbox. When I told my husband about it, he said "It must be a sign!" I tried to see the bright side, but I had to hide them under a pile of other paperwork so I wouldn't have to see them. Today, I received another one. I'm thinking now that maybe it was a sign and maybe this IVF thing is what we had to do all along. As my nurse suggested, I'm remaining calm and positive. Funny how perspective can change everything.

I know the feeling! That reminds me of the time I was in a very sour mood about things and I opened my mailbox to find a "Baby Magazine" and also a free canister of formula. :dohh: That ticked me right off...I didn't order that stuff or sign up for it. Jerks! lol


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mk - what a lil gem she is  

Lotus - I would say its a sign.

Lola - that is awesome about getting the adoption process started.

Grateful - have you thought about trying injectables? It seems every month I would have only 1 dominant follicle,but if you look below this month at CD 8 I have about 6 trying to grow. The Dr said that in my previous cycles we might have had all of these but because I don't continue with any more fertility frudgs that my pituitary gland takes over and allows for one dominant follicle. This cycle I have added in the injectables which will help these current follicles continue to grow instead of allowing one to dominant. I will let you know how it works out, but at least this cycle I will have more follies.

AFM CD8 - I finished the femara yesterday and went in for my an ultrasound and blood work today....I have 4 follies on the right measuring between 15mm thru 12 mm and 2 on the left measuring 13 and 14mm...I get my blood work results later today and start gonal f tonight woohoo.....I am soooooo wanting this to work.


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> Mk - what a lil gem she is
> 
> Lotus - I would say its a sign.
> 
> Lola - that is awesome about getting the adoption process started.
> 
> Grateful - have you thought about trying injectables? It seems every month I would have only 1 dominant follicle,but if you look below this month at CD 8 I have about 6 trying to grow. The Dr said that in my previous cycles we might have had all of these but because I don't continue with any more fertility frudgs that my pituitary gland takes over and allows for one dominant follicle. This cycle I have added in the injectables which will help these current follicles continue to grow instead of allowing one to dominant. I will let you know how it works out, but at least this cycle I will have more follies.
> 
> AFM CD8 - I finished the femara yesterday and went in for my an ultrasound and blood work today....I have 4 follies on the right measuring between 15mm thru 12 mm and 2 on the left measuring 13 and 14mm...I get my blood work results later today and start gonal f tonight woohoo.....I am soooooo wanting this to work.

I really hope that does work. Good luck!


----------



## LotusBlossom

ttcbaby117 said:


> Mk - what a lil gem she is
> 
> Lotus - I would say its a sign.
> 
> Lola - that is awesome about getting the adoption process started.
> 
> Grateful - have you thought about trying injectables? It seems every month I would have only 1 dominant follicle,but if you look below this month at CD 8 I have about 6 trying to grow. The Dr said that in my previous cycles we might have had all of these but because I don't continue with any more fertility frudgs that my pituitary gland takes over and allows for one dominant follicle. This cycle I have added in the injectables which will help these current follicles continue to grow instead of allowing one to dominant. I will let you know how it works out, but at least this cycle I will have more follies.
> 
> AFM CD8 - I finished the femara yesterday and went in for my an ultrasound and blood work today....I have 4 follies on the right measuring between 15mm thru 12 mm and 2 on the left measuring 13 and 14mm...I get my blood work results later today and start gonal f tonight woohoo.....I am soooooo wanting this to work.

My fingers are crossed for you, ttcbaby!! I hope this is your cycle!! :hugs:


----------



## nc1998

ttcbaby- sounds promising! hoping this is it for you!


----------



## Oceangirl182

IwantMyTurn said:


> Thanks oceangirl! Congrats to you!
> What was your first beta? Or did you even find out?

I'm not sure what beta is? I had my hcg level drawn is that the same thing as a beta? and it was 237, 48 hrs later it was 1172 ... It was at 4 weeks, I'm almost 7, scan is tomorrow :)


----------



## Oceangirl182

karenh said:


> I just got back from my ultrasounds. I have a 21 follicel on the left and a tripple lining measuring at 11. I trigger tonight and IUI is Wednesday. I am not happy there is only one follicle.

 I had only one follicle with my iui and it was 21mm! I was hoping for more than one too! Good luck :)


----------



## Oceangirl182

Scan is tomorrow .... Been trying to avoid Internet so I didn't have time think about it. Iwantmyturn how was your scan on tues best wishes!


----------



## Chook

Good luck oceangirl!!! Will be thinking of you xox


----------



## Chook

Picked up my Ivf medication today. Plenty of needles in my fun pack but after using clexane for the last 12 months they should be a walk in the park. I'm freaking out about it all still though. So worried I won't have good eggs or they won't fertilise or they get no eggs! Argh me and my brain is my own worse enemy!!!!


----------



## karenh

Oceangirl182 said:


> Scan is tomorrow .... Been trying to avoid Internet so I didn't have time think about it. Iwantmyturn how was your scan on tues best wishes!

Good luck today! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## karenh

Chook said:


> Picked up my Ivf medication today. Plenty of needles in my fun pack but after using clexane for the last 12 months they should be a walk in the park. I'm freaking out about it all still though. So worried I won't have good eggs or they won't fertilise or they get no eggs! Argh me and my brain is my own worse enemy!!!!

I would be right there with you. I hope it all goes smoothly for you.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Chook said:


> Picked up my Ivf medication today. Plenty of needles in my fun pack but after using clexane for the last 12 months they should be a walk in the park. I'm freaking out about it all still though. So worried I won't have good eggs or they won't fertilise or they get no eggs! Argh me and my brain is my own worse enemy!!!!

Im so super stoked for you!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

@Karenh - where are you at in your cycle? How are things going? Im in and out so much you may have already posted about it, but I wanted to ask anyway :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Chook said:


> Picked up my Ivf medication today. Plenty of needles in my fun pack but after using clexane for the last 12 months they should be a walk in the park. I'm freaking out about it all still though. So worried I won't have good eggs or they won't fertilise or they get no eggs! Argh me and my brain is my own worse enemy!!!!

Wow! You already got your meds? That's awesome! You are moving right along! I'm going to the Dr in the morning because I started bleeding very heavily last night and I don't know if it's AF or what (it's a week early!) but I'm going in to get an ultrasound either way. Hopefully it's just AF and we can get moving on this cycle.

On an embarrassing note, I went to yoga today with a new friend and after class we hung out at her house where I sat on her WHITE chair... So when I got home, I realized that my sweaty yoga pants were actually my bloody yoga pants. :blush: WTH? I was so mortified and had to call and apologize for possibly ruining her chair. Seriously? That has never happened to me before. I was practically hemorrhaging (sp?). I freaked out and called the Dr., but they said if I don't have cramps, a fever or chills I should be ok. Ugh. The one month I am not on fertility drugs I have the most insane period. As long as it's all worth it in the end...


----------



## Chook

Oh ya poor bugger lotusblossom!!! I hope everything is ok Hun. Af hasn't arrived yet but have the needles ready to start on day two of my cycle. I will have a blood test that morning to make sure I'm good to go and hopefully will start them that night.


----------



## nc1998

Lotus - how embarrassing about the chair... you poor thing! Hopefully it's AF so you can start your ivf! 

I was at the dr today - I have a 24.5mm follicle (just one) and a good lining at 11.7mm. Fx'd! They said to bd for the next 4 days - funny b/c we will have a house FULL of houseguests this weekend and dh and I were planning to sleep on the couch in the living room. Hmmm... may have to get creative here!

Hope you all have a nice weekend!


----------



## karenh

Mrs.Stinski said:


> @Karenh - where are you at in your cycle? How are things going? Im in and out so much you may have already posted about it, but I wanted to ask anyway :)

Thanks for asking. I don't post about myself much because I never seem to have anything to say. I am 2 days past iui and ovulations. I have my beta on the 5th. I also have an appointment to see my RE that day because I wanted to be on injectables next cycle. I haven't seen him since my initial consult in august and I am really frustrated with that. The soonest they can get me in is the day of my beta, which will probably be too late to get the meds here in time. I am so not happy. 

How are you doing?


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> On an embarrassing note, I went to yoga today with a new friend and after class we hung out at her house where I sat on her WHITE chair... So when I got home, I realized that my sweaty yoga pants were actually my bloody yoga pants. :blush: WTH? I was so mortified and had to call and apologize for possibly ruining her chair. Seriously? That has never happened to me before. I was practically hemorrhaging (sp?). I freaked out and called the Dr., but they said if I don't have cramps, a fever or chills I should be ok. Ugh. The one month I am not on fertility drugs I have the most insane period. As long as it's all worth it in the end...

Oh my goodness, I am so sorry. That would have been mortifying. I hope everything looks OK at your appointment and you can move onto the next cycle. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## karenh

nc1998 said:


> Lotus - how embarrassing about the chair... you poor thing! Hopefully it's AF so you can start your ivf!
> 
> I was at the dr today - I have a 24.5mm follicle (just one) and a good lining at 11.7mm. Fx'd! They said to bd for the next 4 days - funny b/c we will have a house FULL of houseguests this weekend and dh and I were planning to sleep on the couch in the living room. Hmmm... may have to get creative here!
> 
> Hope you all have a nice weekend!

Your numbers look great! Good luck this weekend! Is there no one there that knows what you are going through that might be willing to take the couch? Good luck!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thankfully yesterday (one of the most embarrassing days of my life) is over and today we got good news that everything is fine and I am moving forward with IVF. I went in for the ultrasound and blood test and picked up my BCPs. I guess the Dr is using them to regulate the cycle and I'm not sure when I start injectables, but our egg retrieval is the week of Dec 10! I am so excited to be moving forward and not get delayed. What a relief that bleeding all over the place is apparently not a big deal (at least to my Dr.). Ha! :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lotus - omg so sorry about that. It happened to me once when I had fibroids which caused horrible periods....I was mortified !!!!

Nc - getting creative might just be the answer . Good luck
Chook - sending you positive vibes.....woohoo for getting started.

I have a question. I went in today and they found 3 follies....measuring 18, 20, and 221.....my estrogen levels are 284. Is that estrgen number high enough? They have scheduled my iui for tomorrow and the next day.


----------



## nc1998

karenh said:


> nc1998 said:
> 
> 
> Lotus - how embarrassing about the chair... you poor thing! Hopefully it's AF so you can start your ivf!
> 
> I was at the dr today - I have a 24.5mm follicle (just one) and a good lining at 11.7mm. Fx'd! They said to bd for the next 4 days - funny b/c we will have a house FULL of houseguests this weekend and dh and I were planning to sleep on the couch in the living room. Hmmm... may have to get creative here!
> 
> Hope you all have a nice weekend!
> 
> Your numbers look great! Good luck this weekend! Is there no one there that knows what you are going through that might be willing to take the couch? Good luck!Click to expand...

Well... not really! I am thinking maybe a trip outside (we live on 5 acres) to stargaze might be in order. ;) 

Karen, I'm glad the IUI went well for you - hope this is your month! 

ttcbaby - not sure about the estrogen number - but three follicles sure sounds good! They would tell you if the number was low, right? Good luck with your iui!

Where did everyone else go? How are you ladies doing out there?

Okay, better go clean the house for all those guests. :)


----------



## amjon

I just wanted to let you ladies know I'll be leaving (for hopefully the next 10 months ;) ). I had an iffy BFP yesterday (looked gray and pink), but it was clearly pink this morning. I'll have to get in with the doctor on Monday to confirm and start Lovenox for sure and possibly Crinone.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Congrats amjon...let us know how you are doing....

AFM - I had my iui this morning...things went well. We had 25.6 million sperm post wash so the Dr as really happy with that. I go back for another tomorrow. Hopefully with my 3 eggs we will have a bfp in about 2 weeks.


----------



## LotusBlossom

amjon said:


> I just wanted to let you ladies know I'll be leaving (for hopefully the next 10 months ;) ). I had an iffy BFP yesterday (looked gray and pink), but it was clearly pink this morning. I'll have to get in with the doctor on Monday to confirm and start Lovenox for sure and possibly Crinone.

That's wonderful news, amjon!! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## LotusBlossom

ttcbaby117 said:


> Congrats amjon...let us know how you are doing....
> 
> AFM - I had my iui this morning...things went well. We had 25.6 million sperm post wash so the Dr as really happy with that. I go back for another tomorrow. Hopefully with my 3 eggs we will have a bfp in about 2 weeks.

I have my fingers crossed for you, ttcbaby! Sounds like you had a solid IUI. Good luck!


----------



## Cridge

Congrats Amjon!! Great news!


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom: I am glad that everything turned out ok! Good luck with your IVF cycle!

NC1998: Outside under the start would be perfect! Good luck! I wish we had more than 1800 sq feet.

Amjon: Congratz! That is so exciting! Good luck and have a h&h 9 months!

AFM: 3dpiui/ovulation and trying not to think about it or symptom spot this time. Just riding out the next week and a half.


----------



## Oceangirl182

Our minds are our own worst enemy you are right! Just try not stress I'm excited for your ivf!!


----------



## Oceangirl182

karenh said:


> Mrs.Stinski said:
> 
> 
> @Karenh - where are you at in your cycle? How are things going? Im in and out so much you may have already posted about it, but I wanted to ask anyway :)
> 
> Thanks for asking. I don't post about myself much because I never seem to have anything to say. I am 2 days past iui and ovulations. I have my beta on the 5th. I also have an appointment to see my RE that day because I wanted to be on injectables next cycle. I haven't seen him since my initial consult in august and I am really frustrated with that. The soonest they can get me in is the day of my beta, which will probably be too late to get the meds here in time. I am so not happy.
> 
> How are you doing?Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for you!!! After my iui I felt so much cramping!


----------



## Oceangirl182

Had ultrasound on Friday everything was good so far...7weeks along have another ultrasound next Friday with a midwife thinking about switching drs! Anyone heard from iwantmyturn? Can't tell if I missed her post on her ultrasound... 

Amjon-congrats! Seeing femara work gets me excited!


----------



## Chook

A massive congratulations amjon!!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!! 

I was only just thinking of you oceangirl!!! I'm glad everything is looking great. Would have been wonderful to see that scan and know everything is ok!

I've been checking for updates from Iwantmyturn! Fingers crossed everything is ok. 

Good luck in your two week wait Karen and ttc!!! I really hope this is your cycle!!!

Hope you have been getting creative nc! Hopefully you conceive your baby under the stars! 

How are you going lotusblossom? Hope you are calmer and more positive then I am. 

I really hope I haven't missed anyone but if I have fingers crossed if you are in the two week wait or about to start your cycle. 

In still waiting for Af then my Ivf journey begins. Just going to try and go with the flow and not think about the massive debt I've got us in lol. 

You should post a pic of your belly for us cringe to spread a bit of hope! Not long now hunny!!!


----------



## Chook

Mrsstinski!!! I missed you hunny! Sorry. How are you??? Where are you up to? Hope you are feeling much better and ready to kick infertilitys ass very soon xox


----------



## LotusBlossom

Chook said:


> A massive congratulations amjon!!!! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!!
> 
> I was only just thinking of you oceangirl!!! I'm glad everything is looking great. Would have been wonderful to see that scan and know everything is ok!
> 
> I've been checking for updates from Iwantmyturn! Fingers crossed everything is ok.
> 
> Good luck in your two week wait Karen and ttc!!! I really hope this is your cycle!!!
> 
> Hope you have been getting creative nc! Hopefully you conceive your baby under the stars!
> 
> How are you going lotusblossom? Hope you are calmer and more positive then I am.
> 
> I really hope I haven't missed anyone but if I have fingers crossed if you are in the two week wait or about to start your cycle.
> 
> In still waiting for Af then my Ivf journey begins. Just going to try and go with the flow and not think about the massive debt I've got us in lol.
> 
> You should post a pic of your belly for us cringe to spread a bit of hope! Not long now hunny!!!

I'm well, although right now we are waiting for a tsunami to hit the islands. Hopefully it is small. We've had several in the last 5 years, but they've all been small. Thankfully we live inland so we don't have to evacuate. It's crazy on the roads right now. I've started the BCPs and some supplements. Dr has me taking Ubiquinol, lipoic acid, l-carnitine, fish oil and prenatal vitamins. It's a handful of pills every morning. Of course, that's nothing compared to the injections! I know it will all be worth it. ;) I've been focusing on yoga and meditation, which helps to make me calm. If you haven't tried meditation, I recommend guided meditation. There's an app called Mindfulness that is helpful. Even 5 minutes a day is better than nothing. 

Thinking about you!


----------



## Chook

thats scary lotusblossom! I hope the tsunami is very small and everyone stays safe...Im going to look up Mindfulness right now and give it ago! Ive always been a stresser so hopefully it will help quiet my mind :) thank you for the advice. I take 21 tablets a day and have one injection for two weeks of the cycle and have been doing that for over 12mths. I feel like a junkie sometimes. hopefully it will all be worth it in the end. take care hun xox


----------



## under25ttc

Well my first month of Femara went pretty well. After being deemed clomid resistant, Femara 2.5mg helped me to ovulate for the first time in 2 years ;) 
BUT sadly AF caught me early :( I called the doctor tomorrow to see what to do from here. Be upped or stay the same. I also will have an HSG done next month aswell.


----------



## karenh

Oceangirl182 said:


> Had ultrasound on Friday everything was good so far...7weeks along have another ultrasound next Friday with a midwife thinking about switching drs! Anyone heard from iwantmyturn? Can't tell if I missed her post on her ultrasound...
> 
> Amjon-congrats! Seeing femara work gets me excited!

I am so glad your appointment went well! Little one is growing!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Chook - well I can't wait for you to get started....hurry up AF.

Lotus - stay safe hun. We have a hurricane on our side and now you are dealing with a tsunami threat.

Under25 - congrats on ovulating. That is a step in the right direction. How early did your AF show? Have you had your progesterone checked, maybe some progesterone support might help.

Karenh - hi hun, how's everything going for you.?

well i went in this morning for my 2nd iui and boy was it hard....first off, I am having such bad ov pain that I can hardly walk upright....then the nurse who came to do my iui couldn't find my cervix. She was jerking around the speculum and it was so painful. Yesterday the Dr did my iui and she did not trouble. So she called the dr in and she ended up doing the iui. I was happy for that as she was much more gentle and got it done...so now I am home, still having pain but at least it is over.

Also, dh sperm numbers were almost the same as yesterday, just a slight increase. Yesterday was 25.6 and today was 25.7.


----------



## under25ttc

At ttcbaby117, AF caught me at cd28 or 13dpo so guess this is average But for me having pcos i typically start after cd31 and before 35. So like 3 days early. Tho I've never ovulated before this maybe my body decided to start on a normal day. I'm still going to ask my doctor about adding Progesterone. I did have my levels drawn and they were still low at 3.6, but they told me i did ovulate it was just really weak....


----------



## nc1998

Wow - lots going on here this weekend! 
Congrats on the bfp amjon! 
And ttcbaby - sounds like the iui went really, really well. Surely one of those 50 mil will hit one of those 3 targets!
under25 - great news that you O'd! Since you haven't been O'ing regularly I've heard that you can get a bfp usually within just a few months when they get you O'ing!
Chook and Lotus - I am so excited to hear about the ivf. Please keep updating.

I had that big follicle Friday (24.5) and so far the temps are still low and getting lower... waiting for a big temp jump! I'm starting to get worried b/c I don't always O even when they think I will. We ended up being too tired from all the guests to go stargaze last night, but looks like I haven't O'd yet so I guess we're not out entirely. :)


----------



## karenh

nc1998 said:


> Wow - lots going on here this weekend!
> Congrats on the bfp amjon!
> And ttcbaby - sounds like the iui went really, really well. Surely one of those 50 mil will hit one of those 3 targets!
> under25 - great news that you O'd! Since you haven't been O'ing regularly I've heard that you can get a bfp usually within just a few months when they get you O'ing!
> Chook and Lotus - I am so excited to hear about the ivf. Please keep updating.
> 
> I had that big follicle Friday (24.5) and so far the temps are still low and getting lower... waiting for a big temp jump! I'm starting to get worried b/c I don't always O even when they think I will. We ended up being too tired from all the guests to go stargaze last night, but looks like I haven't O'd yet so I guess we're not out entirely. :)

House guest can be totally exhausting! Hopefully now you will be able to catch the egg!


----------



## Cridge

Thanks Chook! I need to take an updated bump pic as I only have a week left of being pregnant! Doc scheduled me for an induction for next Monday. If you want to see previous bump pics, I have them in my journal, but I think my last one was taken at 33 weeks or so..??

I hope everyone is doing well! I want to see more bfp's on here!!! :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Under25- maybe ask about injectables....that might just do the trick.

Nc -oh i do hope those sperm hit those target...lol...from your lips to Gods ears....catch that eggy hun.....I am cheering you on...tell those house guests you have business to take care of lol

Cridge I am so happy for you....I am praying for a safe, healthy and quick delivery for you and your lil one. Please update us when you can....and if you don't mind, I would love to see a pic  

AFM-
I'm in the tww, 1dpo.....and already impatient....lol..... we decided to go to the Hard Rock Hotel for a couple of days...so while I walked around today, I found a Pandora store. I already have the Pandora bracelet so i went in and bought a mother of pearl charm to commemorate this trip. We came over to Florida to make a baby and I really hope we did. The mother of pearl is symbolic because, soon I will be a mother.I know its cheesy but I just felt like doing something to remember what we have gone through this week.


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Ladies! I am SO sorry to leave you all hanging! Thanks for your thoughts and concerns! I've been so busy with school...cramming the rest in, a month and some to go!! 

GOOD NEWS! My first ultrasound was AMAZING! I was 6w1d on that day 10/23/12 Seen AND heard the heartbeat. 117bpm! I cried like a baby. :). Due date is 6.17.13. Fathers Day!

A few days later I had passed a small blood clot and had pink on tissue. Only happened that one time, no spotting or anything. Called RE and said my scan showed I had a small sac of fluid in cervix and that was what i probably passed. Wasn't worried at all. This morning at 415am I had it happen again, but was a bit bigger clot. SORRY TMI! Called RE again and nurse said since it was just like the first time, to not be concerned, but if it continued or started bleeding or cramping, to call straight away. I've had nothing else happen...so guess that's my norm for early pregnancy?? Anyone else have anything like this???

My next appt is Nov 8th (Thursday) at 8am. I will be 8w3d. I've had nausea on and off. This last weekend was horrid. LoL. Boobs are huge and hurt so bad! Appetite weird. Sme days I can eat and some I can't. I'm not complaining! Just noting ;). 

But anyway! I'm so glad I made a tiny bit of time to log on and try to catch up! I miss this thread and y'all in it! (As I'm typing this out while my anatomy book sits in my lap. Haha) 

I know I've missed a lot, i did scan through pages, but sure I missed a lot! 
Oceangirl- we are so close! Congrats 
MK - your baby is sooooo precious!
Cridge - how close you are! Yay! 
Lola - wishing u the best of luck with your adoption process.

And to those of you I missed, I apologize! I only remember some! I'll be back! LoL 

Baby dust and sticky beans to all!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hi ladies!! How is everyone doing? Ive been reading through the past few days worth of pages and I cant wait to see some more BFPs in here!! 

@Karenh and Chook - I am doing well, actually really good. I have started a small walking team here at work so each day after lunch we go walk around the small neighborhood behind our office. I have lost 6 pounds so far so Im really excited about the new changes. I am feeling fantastic which makes my outlook on life so much more positive. I have one last challenge to get through (due date for the ectopic) which is next month but I know that I will be just fine and get through it and continue my journey of healing and getting healthy.


----------



## karenh

Ttcbaby117: That is so sweet! I have a Pandora bracelet too and I have been thinking of what I could get to symbolize all that we have been through. That is really cute.

Iwantmyturn: Congratz! I am so glad your appointment went so well! I am glad that you were able to see and hear the heartbeat. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Oceangirl182

Iwantmyturn can't believe we are only 2 days apart!!! Exciting :) I am hopping around trying out a midwife this Friday I will have another ultrasound probably. I am also scheduled for ultrasound with my regular ob nov 7. We will see. I had pinkish to really light brown thick discharge for awhile. Any who glad everything is going good!!!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Wow oceangirl! 2 days apart! Didnt realize we were THAT close! How neat! My supposed day of conception was Sept 24, so yours would be 22nd? How did your first appt go? Heartbeat?


----------



## Grateful365

under25ttc said:


> Well my first month of Femara went pretty well. After being deemed clomid resistant, Femara 2.5mg helped me to ovulate for the first time in 2 years ;)
> BUT sadly AF caught me early :( I called the doctor tomorrow to see what to do from here. Be upped or stay the same. I also will have an HSG done next month aswell.

Thats great news that you ovulated! Looks like I did as well with the Femara this cycle, but just waiting on AF so I can get started and hopefully have a little more successful round this time. LOL My doctor started me on 5mg.

I have a doctor appointment today.


----------



## Grateful365

Cridge said:


> Thanks Chook! I need to take an updated bump pic as I only have a week left of being pregnant! Doc scheduled me for an induction for next Monday. If you want to see previous bump pics, I have them in my journal, but I think my last one was taken at 33 weeks or so..??
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well! I want to see more bfp's on here!!! :dust:

How exciting Cridge! Best wishes to you for a flawless delivery - can't wait to see the baby! :baby:


----------



## Grateful365

IwantMyTurn said:


> GOOD NEWS! My first ultrasound was AMAZING! I was 6w1d on that day 10/23/12 Seen AND heard the heartbeat. 117bpm! I cried like a baby. :). Due date is 6.17.13. Fathers Day!

That is so great and how wonderful to be due on Father's Day! Congrats :flower:


----------



## LotusBlossom

IwantMyTurn said:


> GOOD NEWS! My first ultrasound was AMAZING! I was 6w1d on that day 10/23/12 Seen AND heard the heartbeat. 117bpm! I cried like a baby. :). Due date is 6.17.13. Fathers Day!

Sooo happy for you!! It's wonderful to see BFPs on this thread and how exciting that you and Oceangirl are so close! :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

I want my turn - that is awesome news 

Karen - yeah I didn't want to get anything pink or blue as I don't know what I will having....lol...I don't even know if I am pregnant yet. So I chose the white mother of pearl. Regardless of what happens this cycle, I know that I will be a mother.


----------



## nc1998

Iwantmyturn - how wonderful! Glad it's going well! Very cool that we will have 2 femara babies so close together in here. 

Mrs.Stinksi - glad you are doing great. I've been trying to exercise more before the holiday season gets going - you are inspiring me!

My temps still aren't up enough to confirm O, but hopefully they're just climbing slowly. If I don't get a stronger temp shift soon I am going to call my Dr's office - I am tired of waiting cycle after cycle to see if my meds will start doing the trick! It's not like 2 weeks is such a long time, it's just frustrating to think of the time being wasted.


----------



## ttcbaby117

I agree Nc...get aggressive as you are the one dealing with this.


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> I want my turn - that is awesome news
> 
> Karen - yeah I didn't want to get anything pink or blue as I don't know what I will having....lol...I don't even know if I am pregnant yet. So I chose the white mother of pearl. Regardless of what happens this cycle, I know that I will be a mother.

I think that is perfect!


----------



## ZKinsey

So many positive vibes going on around here!!!
Congratulations IWantMyTurn, that is SO exciting :)
I am super happy today, because I got my first EVER positive OPK this morning!!!


----------



## Grateful365

ZKinsey said:


> So many positive vibes going on around here!!!
> Congratulations IWantMyTurn, that is SO exciting :)
> I am super happy today, because I got my first EVER positive OPK this morning!!!

Congrats - that is super exciting!!!! :happydance:


----------



## IwantMyTurn

ZKinsey said:


> So many positive vibes going on around here!!!
> Congratulations IWantMyTurn, that is SO exciting :)
> I am super happy today, because I got my first EVER positive OPK this morning!!!

How exciting for you! I remember getting my first positive opk and I was super excited :).

Now get busy! Hehe!


----------



## railwife10

Hi All! I am new to this thread! Just a small intro...
I was dx with PCOS at 13 and am completely annovulatory. I am currently seeing an RE and waiting on ol AF to show her face so I can start on my 3rd round of Femara, this time it will be 5mg the first two I did unmonitered at 2.5 mg and I will be monitered and doing an ovidrel trigger when we get a good follie! FX this is the magic round. Really excited to have found this thread and am excited to share my story and hear all of yours :)


----------



## nc1998

ZKinsey said:


> So many positive vibes going on around here!!!
> Congratulations IWantMyTurn, that is SO exciting :)
> I am super happy today, because I got my first EVER positive OPK this morning!!!

How exciting! Now go get to work! ;)


----------



## nc1998

railwife10 said:


> Hi All! I am new to this thread! Just a small intro...
> I was dx with PCOS at 13 and am completely annovulatory. I am currently seeing an RE and waiting on ol AF to show her face so I can start on my 3rd round of Femara, this time it will be 5mg the first two I did unmonitered at 2.5 mg and I will be monitered and doing an ovidrel trigger when we get a good follie! FX this is the magic round. Really excited to have found this thread and am excited to share my story and hear all of yours :)

Welcome Railwife! Hope this will be your month. Did you ovulate on the 2.5mg?


----------



## Grateful365

railwife10 said:


> Hi All! I am new to this thread! Just a small intro...
> I was dx with PCOS at 13 and am completely annovulatory. I am currently seeing an RE and waiting on ol AF to show her face so I can start on my 3rd round of Femara, this time it will be 5mg the first two I did unmonitered at 2.5 mg and I will be monitered and doing an ovidrel trigger when we get a good follie! FX this is the magic round. Really excited to have found this thread and am excited to share my story and hear all of yours :)

Welcome railwife! Glad to have you! :flower: Good luck this month! I will be starting my second round of Femara this month 5 mg unmonitored.


----------



## Hoping4Baby13

Hi there! I am just about to start my first round, unassisted, of Femara and am looking for a little support. I hadn't heard a whole lot about Femara when my Dr. told me she was prescribing it. Dr.'s can't figure what is wrong because I appear to ovulate every month and my DH tests normal as well. We have been trying for 2 years without any success. What can I expect from Femara? Waiting for AF to show so I can start 2.5mg 3-7. Thanks!


----------



## nc1998

Hoping4Baby13 said:


> Hi there! I am just about to start my first round, unassisted, of Femara and am looking for a little support. I hadn't heard a whole lot about Femara when my Dr. told me she was prescribing it. Dr.'s can't figure what is wrong because I appear to ovulate every month and my DH tests normal as well. We have been trying for 2 years without any success. What can I expect from Femara? Waiting for AF to show so I can start 2.5mg 3-7. Thanks!

Welcome hoping4baby! Basically it just causes your body to produce extra fsh - so you will hopefully produce better follicles. The side effects aren't too bad, I usually feel a little tired/dizzy right after I take it, so I take it right before bed. Good luck, hope it helps you get your bfp soon! :flower:


----------



## LolaM

nc1998 said:


> Hoping4Baby13 said:
> 
> 
> Hi there! I am just about to start my first round, unassisted, of Femara and am looking for a little support. I hadn't heard a whole lot about Femara when my Dr. told me she was prescribing it. Dr.'s can't figure what is wrong because I appear to ovulate every month and my DH tests normal as well. We have been trying for 2 years without any success. What can I expect from Femara? Waiting for AF to show so I can start 2.5mg 3-7. Thanks!
> 
> Welcome hoping4baby! Basically it just causes your body to produce extra fsh - so you will hopefully produce better follicles. The side effects aren't too bad, I usually feel a little tired/dizzy right after I take it, so I take it right before bed. Good luck, hope it helps you get your bfp soon! :flower:Click to expand...

I take it with dinner and the FEMARA isnt was causes me issue, its the metformin i take with it and i am kinda looking forward to not taking it anymore :shrug:


----------



## under25ttc

Lolam, the metformin Is My issue also. The Femara (and when I was on clomid) never Gave me troubles. Just the Metformin. I was just telling my DH tonight I can't wait to stop taking it. My first doc had me taking 3 tablets a day after every meal (equaling 1500mg) I hated that and constantly felt sick. My new doc gave me a different kind of Metformin (same thing basically) its just 750mg in one tablet and I'm aloud to take 2 of them (so still 1500mg) together at night before bed and I'm completely fine now. If I feel anything from it anymore I typically can sleep it off!


----------



## LolaM

under25ttc said:


> Lolam, the metformin Is My issue also. The Femara (and when I was on clomid) never Gave me troubles. Just the Metformin. I was just telling my DH tonight I can't wait to stop taking it. My first doc had me taking 3 tablets a day after every meal (equaling 1500mg) I hated that and constantly felt sick. My new doc gave me a different kind of Metformin (same thing basically) its just 750mg in one tablet and I'm aloud to take 2 of them (so still 1500mg) together at night before bed and I'm completely fine now. If I feel anything from it anymore I typically can sleep it off!

I am taking the smallest dose, 2.5 two times a day and i take it with meals. Im ok now, but during certain times of my cycle the medication really bloats me and causes other intestinal issues. :wacko:


----------



## ttcbaby117

zinsey - woohoo for ovulation!

rail - welcome...I hope the femara works...the trigger will def. offer that lil extra boost that you might need.

grateful - when you testing hun?

hoping4baby - I didnt have any s/e from femara.....Good luck hun! I hope it works for you!

afm - Im 5 dpiui....biting off all my finger nails b/c I want to see my bfp! LOL...positive vibes!


----------



## Grateful365

ttcbaby117 said:


> grateful - when you testing hun?


Not going to bother this month...things with the DH didn't work out on our first month of Femara...DH felt too pressured. :nope: Hopefully things go better this month.


----------



## nc1998

ttcbaby - hope this is your month! When are you going to test?

grateful - I am sure next month will go better. Maybe just don't tell him when it's time. :haha: I usually try not to tell dh since it sort of takes the spontaneity out of it. I figure at least one of us should be oblivious to my every fertility sign - lol. 

I guess I'm probably 5dpo. Temps up some but not as high as I'd like... have to see if they keep climbing. :dohh: My boobs hurt so much they are driving me crazy - have since 2dpo. 

Have a nice weekend ladies!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Grateful - oh story hun....this TTC stuff is just as hard on them as it is us....sometimes it just causes problems at the wrong time. 

Nc - i t looks like we are cycle buddies as I am 5 dpiui.....we can test together. I would like to test around Nov. 11....but we will see.


----------



## LolaM

Im not temping or OPK this month, we didnt do IUI, so figgered there was no need to waste a pee stick!


----------



## Oceangirl182

IwantMyTurn said:


> Wow oceangirl! 2 days apart! Didnt realize we were THAT close! How neat! My supposed day of conception was Sept 24, so yours would be 22nd? How did your first appt go? Heartbeat?

Yes! I had hcg shot on the [email protected], iui on [email protected], then must have conceived on the 22nd!! We are way close!
Had an ultrasound yesterday could see my little jellybean, could see the heartbeat but I'm having the worst luck any dr I seem to go to the the Doppler on the pelvic ultrasound machine is broke or just doesn't have one. I just wanna hear the heartbeat!!!! It would make me feel so much better


----------



## Oceangirl182

Karenh -when is it time for you to test?!?


----------



## armybaby

Hello! Quick intro as I am new to this thread.. I have PCOS and concieved my first baby with Femara/Follistim/IUI combo. We just started TTC #2! I have done one round of just Femara and bloodwork confirmed ovulation, but AF is here! So I started round two of just femora! Best of luck to you all!


----------



## karenh

Oceangirl182 said:


> Karenh -when is it time for you to test?!?

I test tomorrow at 830 am. Who knows when they will call with the results. I have no idea what we are going to do if we get BFN. There are some things that are going on at home that will make ttc difficult.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Fxed crossed for you hun....we are here to support you no matter what the outcome is tomorrow


----------



## nc1998

armybaby said:


> Hello! Quick intro as I am new to this thread.. I have PCOS and concieved my first baby with Femara/Follistim/IUI combo. We just started TTC #2! I have done one round of just Femara and bloodwork confirmed ovulation, but AF is here! So I started round two of just femora! Best of luck to you all!

Welcome armybaby! Good luck with round 2!


----------



## nc1998

karenh said:


> Oceangirl182 said:
> 
> 
> Karenh -when is it time for you to test?!?
> 
> I test tomorrow at 830 am. Who knows when they will call with the results. I have no idea what we are going to do if we get BFN. There are some things that are going on at home that will make ttc difficult.Click to expand...

Good luck! I hope you hear back quickly - keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## nc1998

How have you been in your tww ttcbaby?
I'm hanging in there, although not feeling at all optimistic this month. My post-o temps are not real high, and I just don't feel like this will be the month. I will probably have AF by the end of the week (I've been having 12 day luteal phases lately) so I am just looking forward to the next cycle. But I have a great feeling about your IUI! :dust:


----------



## LolaM

nc1998 said:


> How have you been in your tww ttcbaby?
> I'm hanging in there, although not feeling at all optimistic this month. My post-o temps are not real high, and I just don't feel like this will be the month. I will probably have AF by the end of the week (I've been having 12 day luteal phases lately) so I am just looking forward to the next cycle. But I have a great feeling about your IUI! :dust:

I hear ya. Im very very VERY PMS-Y so im certain AF will be here end of the week. We have 2 more IUI cycles left. We are waiting on our recommendation letters and tomorrow I call to set up our 30 _HOURS_ of classes. If there werent so many hours, it wouldnt take so frickin long! :coffee: We arent likely to get an infant, my husband is coming to that realization, and we are having some very serious discussions but we are figuring it all out!


----------



## LotusBlossom

karenh said:


> Oceangirl182 said:
> 
> 
> Karenh -when is it time for you to test?!?
> 
> I test tomorrow at 830 am. Who knows when they will call with the results. I have no idea what we are going to do if we get BFN. There are some things that are going on at home that will make ttc difficult.Click to expand...

Thinking about you, Karen. I hope you get your BFP tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm still on BCP and waiting for the nurse to call with my IVF schedule. She told me she would call, but didn't say when and that was 10 days ago. :coffee: It's so tough to wait around wondering. I don't know if it's the high estrogen level in my BCP or what, but I've been super sick the last few days (tummy trouble). It gives me an excuse to call the nurse and request my schedule, though. ;) I hope we get some more BFPs in here soon. :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

nc1998 said:


> How have you been in your tww ttcbaby?
> I'm hanging in there, although not feeling at all optimistic this month. My post-o temps are not real high, and I just don't feel like this will be the month. I will probably have AF by the end of the week (I've been having 12 day luteal phases lately) so I am just looking forward to the next cycle. But I have a great feeling about your IUI! :dust:

well I am soooo anxious to test...of course I am having symptoms which make this so hard...cuz i know it is the trigger shot and the progesterone. I am supposed to test on november 11th which would be 14 dpiui but I feel like I want to test sooner....at the same time I am afraid of a false positive because of the trigger.....ugh! hahahahaha....oh I hate the tww!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola - I do hope you get your lil one soon! you and the DH deserve it!

Lotus- yes I would call them...10 days??? she probably forgot....Let us know what she says!


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> nc1998 said:
> 
> 
> How have you been in your tww ttcbaby?
> I'm hanging in there, although not feeling at all optimistic this month. My post-o temps are not real high, and I just don't feel like this will be the month. I will probably have AF by the end of the week (I've been having 12 day luteal phases lately) so I am just looking forward to the next cycle. But I have a great feeling about your IUI! :dust:
> 
> I hear ya. Im very very VERY PMS-Y so im certain AF will be here end of the week. We have 2 more IUI cycles left. We are waiting on our recommendation letters and tomorrow I call to set up our 30 _HOURS_ of classes. If there werent so many hours, it wouldnt take so frickin long! :coffee: We arent likely to get an infant, my husband is coming to that realization, and we are having some very serious discussions but we are figuring it all out!Click to expand...

So are you adopting through the state then?


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> I'm still on BCP and waiting for the nurse to call with my IVF schedule. She told me she would call, but didn't say when and that was 10 days ago. :coffee: It's so tough to wait around wondering. I don't know if it's the high estrogen level in my BCP or what, but I've been super sick the last few days (tummy trouble). It gives me an excuse to call the nurse and request my schedule, though. ;) I hope we get some more BFPs in here soon. :dust:

Call them! That is way to long to go without contact!


----------



## Grateful365

karenh said:


> Oceangirl182 said:
> 
> 
> Karenh -when is it time for you to test?!?
> 
> I test tomorrow at 830 am. Who knows when they will call with the results. I have no idea what we are going to do if we get BFN. There are some things that are going on at home that will make ttc difficult.Click to expand...

Thinking of you Karen! :thumbup: Positive thoughts your way!


----------



## LolaM

karenh said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nc1998 said:
> 
> 
> How have you been in your tww ttcbaby?
> I'm hanging in there, although not feeling at all optimistic this month. My post-o temps are not real high, and I just don't feel like this will be the month. I will probably have AF by the end of the week (I've been having 12 day luteal phases lately) so I am just looking forward to the next cycle. But I have a great feeling about your IUI! :dust:
> 
> I hear ya. Im very very VERY PMS-Y so im certain AF will be here end of the week. We have 2 more IUI cycles left. We are waiting on our recommendation letters and tomorrow I call to set up our 30 _HOURS_ of classes. If there werent so many hours, it wouldnt take so frickin long! :coffee: We arent likely to get an infant, my husband is coming to that realization, and we are having some very serious discussions but we are figuring it all out!Click to expand...
> 
> So are you adopting through the state then?Click to expand...

yes, we are


----------



## under25ttc

Hey ladies, just dropping In. Last month was my first month of Femara (after many failed attempts on clomid and never ovulating). I ovulated on my first cycle on Femara :) major step forward. Today I had my hsg test and both tubes were cleared! Second step forward! Still in alot of pain tho from the test :( I'm current CD9. Praying for my BFP soon. Doc Said it should only be a matter of time now! Baby dust everyone!


----------



## ttcbaby117

under25...that is great news hun! You are right one step closer to that BFP!


----------



## Oceangirl182

karenh said:


> Oceangirl182 said:
> 
> 
> Karenh -when is it time for you to test?!?
> 
> I test tomorrow at 830 am. Who knows when they will call with the results. I have no idea what we are going to do if we get BFN. There are some things that are going on at home that will make ttc difficult.Click to expand...

Well I am wishing you the best this is your cycle!! I am sorry to hear there is home stuff going on...that happened to us when we were trying unassisted about a year ago ugh it was so frustrating and annoying
Well let us know :)


----------



## nc1998

under25- that is great news! Hope you get your bfp really soon!

Lola - how exciting about the adoption! What age child are you most likely to get?

ttcbaby - hang in there, only a few more days until test time!

karenh - looking forward to hearing your results!


----------



## Grateful365

under25ttc said:


> Hey ladies, just dropping In. Last month was my first month of Femara (after many failed attempts on clomid and never ovulating). I ovulated on my first cycle on Femara :) major step forward. Today I had my hsg test and both tubes were cleared! Second step forward! Still in alot of pain tho from the test :( I'm current CD9. Praying for my BFP soon. Doc Said it should only be a matter of time now! Baby dust everyone!

Thats wonderful news! Yes that HSG test isn't fun at all...I hope you recover quickly! I hear that many times people get pregnant the same month as the HSG so good luck!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nc1998 said:
> 
> 
> How have you been in your tww ttcbaby?
> I'm hanging in there, although not feeling at all optimistic this month. My post-o temps are not real high, and I just don't feel like this will be the month. I will probably have AF by the end of the week (I've been having 12 day luteal phases lately) so I am just looking forward to the next cycle. But I have a great feeling about your IUI! :dust:
> 
> I hear ya. Im very very VERY PMS-Y so im certain AF will be here end of the week. We have 2 more IUI cycles left. We are waiting on our recommendation letters and tomorrow I call to set up our 30 _HOURS_ of classes. If there werent so many hours, it wouldnt take so frickin long! :coffee: We arent likely to get an infant, my husband is coming to that realization, and we are having some very serious discussions but we are figuring it all out!Click to expand...
> 
> So are you adopting through the state then?Click to expand...
> 
> yes, we areClick to expand...

Wonderful! Good luck! DH and were doing that. We got over the idea of a baby because we fell in love with some of the older kids. I still wish things in our life hadn't made is so we needed to stop adopting for a while. I still hope to some day.


----------



## karenh

So my blood test was at 830 yesterday morning and I was to hear back with the results after 2. I got AF at noon before I even got the results. What a waste of money. Now we need to decide what to do this month. I haven't ever ovulated without femara and ovidrel. Have any of you done that and not done iui? We really don't see the point in paying the money for that again since DH has really good sperm. Any thoughts?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Karen - sorry about the bfn...but it is so wonderful that you are looking into adoption. 

Im ready to have this tww over with now! I should have tested this morning but I chickened out...I mean it is still early but last night when I was getting into bed I told my self I would test just to see what I was dealing with....Anyway, like i said....I chickened out...I guess sometimes it just feels good to be PUPO!


----------



## LolaM

nc1998 said:


> under25- that is great news! Hope you get your bfp really soon!
> 
> Lola - how exciting about the adoption! What age child are you most likely to get?

depends--if we want an older kid we can have one rather quickly. We would prefer a youngER child, we know an infant isnt likely, even though we would love to adopt a wee one!

took my temp this morning and its still pretty high but i feel AF coming on, should be here by the weekend. Depending on when AF arrives, i will be having my next IUI just before or just after thanksgiving. Was hoping for something to be special to be thankful for...


----------



## nc1998

karenh said:


> So my blood test was at 830 yesterday morning and I was to hear back with the results after 2. I got AF at noon before I even got the results. What a waste of money. Now we need to decide what to do this month. I haven't ever ovulated without femara and ovidrel. Have any of you done that and not done iui? We really don't see the point in paying the money for that again since DH has really good sperm. Any thoughts?

Sorry about the bfn. 
I've done femara + trigger without an iui - my doctor thought that would be fine - but I haven't ever really looked into it to see the different success rates of iui vs. timed intercourse. It does seem like plenty of bd'ing with a good sperm count might do the trick though. :) Good luck next cycle!


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> Karen - sorry about the bfn...but it is so wonderful that you are looking into adoption.
> 
> Im ready to have this tww over with now! I should have tested this morning but I chickened out...I mean it is still early but last night when I was getting into bed I told my self I would test just to see what I was dealing with....Anyway, like i said....I chickened out...I guess sometimes it just feels good to be PUPO!

Thank you, but we aren't adopting, we were last year. About this time last year we were going to get three little boys but that didn't work out. I hope to be able to try again some day, but now isn't it.


----------



## karenh

nc1998 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> So my blood test was at 830 yesterday morning and I was to hear back with the results after 2. I got AF at noon before I even got the results. What a waste of money. Now we need to decide what to do this month. I haven't ever ovulated without femara and ovidrel. Have any of you done that and not done iui? We really don't see the point in paying the money for that again since DH has really good sperm. Any thoughts?
> 
> Sorry about the bfn.
> I've done femara + trigger without an iui - my doctor thought that would be fine - but I haven't ever really looked into it to see the different success rates of iui vs. timed intercourse. It does seem like plenty of bd'ing with a good sperm count might do the trick though. :) Good luck next cycle!Click to expand...

Thank you! I am glad I am not crazy thinking about it. There is only a 5% difference according to the nurse I spoke with.


----------



## kristinaettc

Hi all,

This is my first month on femara (and with a trigger shot). I had two viable eggs respond, and am now on my TWW - but, my right ovary has been achy since ovulation day (it was very painful prior to that). Anyone else experience this?


----------



## ttcbaby117

yes...it is probably the corpus lutuem. I had 3 follies this cycle and I had cramping in my ovaries up until 7dpo. The best thing to do is drink lots of fluids and if you need to use a heating pad.


----------



## Grateful365

I have a feeling we are going to get some BFP's in here this month....

:happydance:

Starting up the Femara again today for Cycle 2. Hopefully all goes better with DH this month. He is CRANKY lately. LOL


----------



## Oceangirl182

karenh said:


> So my blood test was at 830 yesterday morning and I was to hear back with the results after 2. I got AF at noon before I even got the results. What a waste of money. Now we need to decide what to do this month. I haven't ever ovulated without femara and ovidrel. Have any of you done that and not done iui? We really don't see the point in paying the money for that again since DH has really good sperm. Any thoughts?

My first 2 months of femara with a trigger were timed intercourse.... My third month we did the iui & I got BFP. My dr at the time claimed his most success for femara was in the third month. His personal opinion if it doesn't work after 3 cycles it won't... Which I dunno if that's true, cause the midwife in his group that did my iui, said if I wasn't prego come see her and she would give it to me for another 2 months since he wouldn't! I just kind of rambled but I think if the sperm is good and your cm is not too hostile....see how next month goes and maybe try iui if no results


----------



## Chook

Hey ladies, I've just had my first scan to work out when they are going to do Ivf egg retrieval and unfortunately I have only produced to eggs. One is 21 and the other 17. I'm absolutely guttered. I'm waiting for a call to see if they are going to collect the two eggs or cancel the cycle. I'm starting to feel like I'm just not meant to be a mum. 
I hope you are all doing well x


----------



## LolaM

Grateful365 said:


> I have a feeling we are going to get some BFP's in here this month....
> 
> :happydance:
> 
> Starting up the Femara again today for Cycle 2. Hopefully all goes better with DH this month. He is CRANKY lately. LOL

it wont be from me:nope:


----------



## karenh

Oceangirl182 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> So my blood test was at 830 yesterday morning and I was to hear back with the results after 2. I got AF at noon before I even got the results. What a waste of money. Now we need to decide what to do this month. I haven't ever ovulated without femara and ovidrel. Have any of you done that and not done iui? We really don't see the point in paying the money for that again since DH has really good sperm. Any thoughts?
> 
> My first 2 months of femara with a trigger were timed intercourse.... My third month we did the iui & I got BFP. My dr at the time claimed his most success for femara was in the third month. His personal opinion if it doesn't work after 3 cycles it won't... Which I dunno if that's true, cause the midwife in his group that did my iui, said if I wasn't prego come see her and she would give it to me for another 2 months since he wouldn't! I just kind of rambled but I think if the sperm is good and your cm is not too hostile....see how next month goes and maybe try iui if no resultsClick to expand...

So we have done two IUIs and this will be our third but we are thinking about doing times intercourse instead. How would I know if I have hostile cm?


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry to hear that chook....that is very disheartening.....maybe those two are all you need. I am praying it will work out.

karen - I think you will just have to check your cm during your fertile time to see if you have the egg white looking stuff. 

I know I am 11 dpiui but that negative today really gutted me. I am going to concentrate on you guys getting your bfp's....I wanna see it happen.


----------



## Chook

Thanks TTC. They have cancelled the cycle so will try again in the new year.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Sorry hun...will you still try TI?


----------



## sugarpi24

Can I join? I might be starting femera this next cycle.


----------



## Grateful365

Chook said:


> Hey ladies, I've just had my first scan to work out when they are going to do Ivf egg retrieval and unfortunately I have only produced to eggs. One is 21 and the other 17. I'm absolutely guttered. I'm waiting for a call to see if they are going to collect the two eggs or cancel the cycle. I'm starting to feel like I'm just not meant to be a mum.
> I hope you are all doing well x

Chook I am sorry to hear that. I know it is very very hard but just try to keep the faith the best you can. Trust whatever is meant to happen and know it cannot be wrong. :hugs:

It does get very wearing and frustrating. Just think though...that any of us could be pregnant at any month coming up, and I am just going to concentrate on all of you in here getting a BFP so I can celebrate, and also have hope that someday it will be me as well! LOL


----------



## Grateful365

What the heck is going on with my O'chart? Why are my temps so high and all the spikes? I think my thermometer is broken or something. :wacko:


----------



## ttcbaby117

grateful - you are so right....lets just concentrate on the positive! I dont know about your temps...they are a bit whacky!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Chook said:


> Hey ladies, I've just had my first scan to work out when they are going to do Ivf egg retrieval and unfortunately I have only produced to eggs. One is 21 and the other 17. I'm absolutely guttered. I'm waiting for a call to see if they are going to collect the two eggs or cancel the cycle. I'm starting to feel like I'm just not meant to be a mum.
> I hope you are all doing well x

I'm so sorry, Chook! It will happen. That's what I have to keep telling myself as well. I know what it feels like to always have obstacles in the way... I might be out until Jan. as well. I am supposed to start injections around Nov 21st, but I was diagnosed with a nasty bug called c. diff, and it's not looking good for this cycle. It has been a week and I am still trying to get the right meds (living on an island is not always awesome) and am still very ill. Thankfully, my infectious disease (seriously?!) Dr gave me $1000 in extra drugs that he had in his office to take over the weekend while we wait for the better drugs to be shipped. Otherwise, I would have been hospitalized over the weekend. Needless to say, I am devastated. We have a very tight timeline and are now trying to figure out if we can move the cycle to January and still make everything work. Otherwise, we have to wait until we move to the mainland and my DH is home, so around next Sept/Oct. :cry: We're losing money on all the tests and BCP we already paid cash for, but the IVF Dr and I want to be sure that I am 100% before beginning the IVF drugs. So, unless I make a miraculous recovery in the next few days, we have to wait. :( Why does there always have to be something standing between us and our baby?:cry:


----------



## LolaM

My adoption orientation classes start Monday night! this says i am CD 29 but im really CD 1


----------



## nc1998

Chook - so sorry they cancelled your cycle!

Lotus - how awful you got so sick! Hoping for a miraculous recovery. 

Sugarpi - you are welcome to join in! Hope the femara will work for you.

Grateful - your temps can be weird when AF is still going or just ended. It's the estrogen that causes them to lower and be consistent - so until your follicle is producing lots of estrogen it's okay to be wacky. :) Also mine are a little bit erratic while taking the femara too - I assume for the same reason. Good luck this cycle!

I am CD2 today - starting up femara again in a couple of days. Hoping I will get a more normal cycle this time - I will probably end up needing to bd all during Thanksgiving weekend - when yet again we will have tons of houseguests! Such the luck...


----------



## nc1998

LolaM said:


> My adoption orientation classes start Monday night! this says i am CD 29 but im really CD 1

Wonderful! Let us know how it goes. :thumbup:


----------



## LolaM

nc1998 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> My adoption orientation classes start Monday night! this says i am CD 29 but im really CD 1
> 
> Wonderful! Let us know how it goes. :thumbup:Click to expand...

we still have 2 iui cycles but im so excited to be moving on!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lotus - Oh no hun! I am so sorry about your illness. I can relate as I live on a small island and healthcare def. leaves something to be desired. I have to do all of my fertility stuff in Florida...so flying over gets expensive as you can imagine!

NC - woohoo for a new cycle. I guess this is the Universes way of getting you used to bding quietly, cuz that is what you will be doing once your lil one arrives! ;)

lola - congrats on your adoption appt. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## nc1998

TTCbaby - you are getting pretty far past iui! How have you been doing? When are you going to test again? Hoping it's your month!


----------



## nc1998

I had a dream of a really positive hpt last night. I woke up and it was kind of a bummer to realize I am in the middle of AF and not actually preg - lol. Maybe it's a sign that I will see one again someday... I'll just go with that!


----------



## LotusBlossom

nc1998 said:


> I had a dream of a really positive hpt last night. I woke up and it was kind of a bummer to realize I am in the middle of AF and not actually preg - lol. Maybe it's a sign that I will see one again someday... I'll just go with that!

Good plan! It's got to be a sign! :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Nc - I will test in the morning if I have the guts to do it....if not I will do it on Monday before my beta. I am not looking forward to the testing part......I hate it...ugh.....and I am with lotus...its a sign


----------



## nc1998

ttcbaby117 said:


> Nc - I will test in the morning if I have the guts to do it....if not I will do it on Monday before my beta. I am not looking forward to the testing part......I hate it...ugh.....and I am with lotus...its a sign

I hear ya, the testing is awful. But I've got everything crossed for you!


----------



## biggerfamily

Can I join as I've already done finished my Femara an waiting to start opk testing tomorrow. My time is dragging so slow.. 

TTC#3 with Femara/IUI


----------



## ttcbaby117

Welcome biggerfam....good luck

Af,m - Bfn this morning. I am so over it.


----------



## nc1998

ttcbaby117 said:


> Welcome biggerfam....good luck
> 
> Af,m - Bfn this morning. I am so over it.

Oh, ttcbaby I am so sorry. I was really hoping that was it. :hugs:


----------



## nc1998

biggerfamily said:


> Can I join as I've already done finished my Femara an waiting to start opk testing tomorrow. My time is dragging so slow..
> 
> TTC#3 with Femara/IUI

Welcome biggerfamily! I am also ttc #3. I'm on CD5. How long have you been trying for this one?


----------



## Grateful365

ttcbaby117 said:


> Af,m - Bfn this morning. I am so over it.

:hugs:


----------



## kristinaettc

Tomorrow is blood test day - I'm feeling pretty conflicted about it. While I'm hoping for a :bfp:, I'm not hopeful that it will happen. I have absolutely no symptoms, no soreness, no tenderness, no nothing!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck Kristina! I hope it works out for you.


----------



## LotusBlossom

ttcbaby117 said:


> Welcome biggerfam....good luck
> 
> Af,m - Bfn this morning. I am so over it.

Oh ttc! I'm sorry. :hug:


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm taking a blood test tomorrow as well. Ive had symptoms but no af yet...and my cervix is still high and soft...so we will see.


----------



## Oceangirl182

karenh said:


> Oceangirl182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> So my blood test was at 830 yesterday morning and I was to hear back with the results after 2. I got AF at noon before I even got the results. What a waste of money. Now we need to decide what to do this month. I haven't ever ovulated without femara and ovidrel. Have any of you done that and not done iui? We really don't see the point in paying the money for that again since DH has really good sperm. Any thoughts?
> 
> My first 2 months of femara with a trigger were timed intercourse.... My third month we did the iui & I got BFP. My dr at the time claimed his most success for femara was in the third month. His personal opinion if it doesn't work after 3 cycles it won't... Which I dunno if that's true, cause the midwife in his group that did my iui, said if I wasn't prego come see her and she would give it to me for another 2 months since he wouldn't! I just kind of rambled but I think if the sperm is good and your cm is not too hostile....see how next month goes and maybe try iui if no resultsClick to expand...
> 
> So we have done two IUIs and this will be our third but we are thinking about doing times intercourse instead. How would I know if I have hostile cm?Click to expand...

I am actually not sure how you find that out, I get the the feeling I had hostile cm, because I was ovulating on femara right away, I would get blood test on day 21 and my progesterone would be 10-20.... Anyways... I will be thinking positive for you this month!!!:thumbup:


----------



## under25ttc

Anyone had an hsg and it caused you to ovulate late? I had my first hsg on CD9 and last month and currently on cd17 with no ovulation.


----------



## kristinaettc

Doctor's office called - :bfn:

I'm not surprised, but still disappointed. 

Even though this was round 1 of femara, I don't know if I should go to round 2 or try something different??? Any advice?


----------



## Cridge

hi girls! just thought i'd check in to let you know that my little :ninja: made his arrival on the 6th via c-section. i've posted some pics in my journal if you care to see.

:dust:


----------



## amjon

karenh said:


> Oceangirl182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> So my blood test was at 830 yesterday morning and I was to hear back with the results after 2. I got AF at noon before I even got the results. What a waste of money. Now we need to decide what to do this month. I haven't ever ovulated without femara and ovidrel. Have any of you done that and not done iui? We really don't see the point in paying the money for that again since DH has really good sperm. Any thoughts?
> 
> My first 2 months of femara with a trigger were timed intercourse.... My third month we did the iui & I got BFP. My dr at the time claimed his most success for femara was in the third month. His personal opinion if it doesn't work after 3 cycles it won't... Which I dunno if that's true, cause the midwife in his group that did my iui, said if I wasn't prego come see her and she would give it to me for another 2 months since he wouldn't! I just kind of rambled but I think if the sperm is good and your cm is not too hostile....see how next month goes and maybe try iui if no resultsClick to expand...
> 
> So we have done two IUIs and this will be our third but we are thinking about doing times intercourse instead. How would I know if I have hostile cm?Click to expand...

Every time I have conceived I've been on Mucinex before and during O. I think my CM is normally too thick, but with the Mucinex the swimmers must get through. (I've had 4 pregnancies this way now.)


----------



## ttcbaby117

sorry kristina! hugs!!!

cridge - congrats hun, I was just asking about you on the gonal girls thread...glad to see all is wonderful with your lil one!

oceangirl - I believe they can test your cm with a post coital test.....You can ask your Dr about it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

fxed sugarpie!


----------



## nc1998

Cridge - how wonderful... congratulations!

Sorry for the bfn Kristina. 

TTC - have you decided what you are going to do next cycle?

Under25 - sorry I don't know anything about late O with an hsg. Hope it happens soon!

I've got 2 more days of femara and then I'll start opk'ing. I never do the opk's religiously, and this time I really want to make sure I catch the surge so I am planning to do it 2x/day. That way I can't possibly miss it! ;)


----------



## Grateful365

under25ttc said:


> Anyone had an hsg and it caused you to ovulate late? I had my first hsg on CD9 and last month and currently on cd17 with no ovulation.

You know, after my HSG I had no detected ovulation and my cycle went to 42 days. The doctor can't explain it but I have read that the HSG causes weird things to happen to your cycle sometimes. It did mine, but I am back to normal after that one long cycle.


----------



## Grateful365

Cridge said:


> hi girls! just thought i'd check in to let you know that my little :ninja: made his arrival on the 6th via c-section. i've posted some pics in my journal if you care to see.
> 
> :dust:

Oh my my Cridge! What a beautiful little face....thanks so much for sharing. :flower: Very very happy for you!


----------



## Grateful365

amjon said:


> Every time I have conceived I've been on Mucinex before and during O. I think my CM is normally too thick, but with the Mucinex the swimmers must get through. (I've had 4 pregnancies this way now.)

Well this is very interesting....I have never heard of that!!! Hmmm.......
:winkwink:


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies can doing femara 4-8 throw off your ovulation date just a little?

When I would take femara 3-7 I would on day 12 have a ither have a high or peak but this time with femara 4-8 I'm still at a low on day 12. :shrug:

I called doctors office so got appointment set for Friday to see what is going on an said if ready will have IUI. I'm so scared since my surgeires my body is going nuts. I've had lots of cramping off an on by not peak on my CBFM. 

I've got photos of my ovulation sticks if you all like to see what you all think. See if you all think their getting darker.


----------



## ttcbaby117

nc - still no decion made yet but thanks for asking. I am leaning towards trying the IUI once again only because we can afford to do it right now. I got the pricing from my clinic today for IVF and it is 7700 plus around 4k for the meds. My mouth fell open, I have no idea when we will be able to afford that. 
Doing the OPK's twice a day is a good idea. I tend to have a short surge so I usually start doing that around cd12 and I will pick it up sometimes in the afternoon, after a negative that morning and if I test again the next morning it would be negative.....so it is possible ot miss it. Good luck hun!


----------



## LotusBlossom

I got the green light to do IVF this cycle! I'm so excited to get started. I start injectables next Friday and will be doing the retrieval around Dec 14. I was worried we would have to wait since I've been sick, but I'm better and Dr says we can move forward! Ah! I am so happy! I know the shots are going to suck, but I am just focusing on finally having our baby... it will all be worth it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Congrats Lotus! What type of protocol do they have you on? Will you do lupron first?


----------



## Grateful365

LotusBlossom said:


> I got the green light to do IVF this cycle! I'm so excited to get started. I start injectables next Friday and will be doing the retrieval around Dec 14. I was worried we would have to wait since I've been sick, but I'm better and Dr says we can move forward! Ah! I am so happy! I know the shots are going to suck, but I am just focusing on finally having our baby... it will all be worth it.

Yeay!!!! :thumbup: I am so happy for you! :happydance: Will be excited to hear more about the process too.


----------



## Grateful365

Question...since it appears I Ov'd on CD 13 last month with the Femara (5mg 5-9)...should I expect it to be on the same day or close this month or could it vary each month? It is CD 13 today and still no + OPK...I'm scared I won't get a + OPK and my temps are all over the place...


----------



## LotusBlossom

ttcbaby117 said:


> Congrats Lotus! What type of protocol do they have you on? Will you do lupron first?

Thank you! I'm starting the Lupron 10 units next Friday and Follistim & Menopur Dec 4. I'm not sure how it all works yet, but I'm thrilled to get started. :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thats awesome you two! I really hope this works for you guys!


----------



## nc1998

Grateful365 said:


> Question...since it appears I Ov'd on CD 13 last month with the Femara (5mg 5-9)...should I expect it to be on the same day or close this month or could it vary each month? It is CD 13 today and still no + OPK...I'm scared I won't get a + OPK and my temps are all over the place...

My cycles on femara have varied - but I don't O on my own without it - some people are more regular with it. Keep up the opk's! Probably not a bad time to bd anyway since you're surely getting close to O. :)


----------



## nc1998

Lotus - so glad you're cycle wasn't cancelled! Good luck with all of the meds.


----------



## nc1998

your not you're - sorry, the editor in me can't leave that! ;)


----------



## biggerfamily

Grateful365 said:


> Question...since it appears I Ov'd on CD 13 last month with the Femara (5mg 5-9)...should I expect it to be on the same day or close this month or could it vary each month? It is CD 13 today and still no + OPK...I'm scared I won't get a + OPK and my temps are all over the place...

I took Femara 2.5mg 4-8 an I didn't get a + opk so I went in for a ultrasound an I had a follie at 22mm. I think the opk test couldn't pick up my LH due to really low I guess. So I had a trigger shot to help things alone this time around. Other times I've took 2.5mg Femara 3-7 an always got a +opk but this time didn't do that. Maybe this time reason mine didn't show is due to I had surgeries not long ago also an I've never took femara 4-8 always 3-7 but who knows. 


Do you go to a doctor to see how doing on the meds or just doing TI?


----------



## Oceangirl182

Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Oceangirl182

amjon said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oceangirl182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> So my blood test was at 830 yesterday morning and I was to hear back with the results after 2. I got AF at noon before I even got the results. What a waste of money. Now we need to decide what to do this month. I haven't ever ovulated without femara and ovidrel. Have any of you done that and not done iui? We really don't see the point in paying the money for that again since DH has really good sperm. Any thoughts?
> 
> My first 2 months of femara with a trigger were timed intercourse.... My third month we did the iui & I got BFP. My dr at the time claimed his most success for femara was in the third month. His personal opinion if it doesn't work after 3 cycles it won't... Which I dunno if that's true, cause the midwife in his group that did my iui, said if I wasn't prego come see her and she would give it to me for another 2 months since he wouldn't! I just kind of rambled but I think if the sperm is good and your cm is not too hostile....see how next month goes and maybe try iui if no resultsClick to expand...
> 
> So we have done two IUIs and this will be our third but we are thinking about doing times intercourse instead. How would I know if I have hostile cm?Click to expand...
> 
> Every time I have conceived I've been on Mucinex before and during O. I think my CM is normally too thick, but with the Mucinex the swimmers must get through. (I've had 4 pregnancies this way now.)Click to expand...

Amjon now that yo mention it I was also on mucinex the cycle I got my bfp! I had a cold and didn't even think about it!


----------



## LolaM

I used Mucinex for several months and nothing happened for me! Ive got some here, so im going to try it again even though we are doing IUI, ill use up what is left I guess. :shrug:


----------



## nc1998

Mucinex gives me awful hives! So I guess that option is off the table for me. :) 

Well, I'm CD11 today, no CM yet, temps not getting low like they usually do before O. I've got an u/s Tuesday so at least I'll get to see what's going on in there - lol. Should be a crazy holiday week here, so that should keep my mind off ttc'ing. :)


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi gals! I just have a quick question for you all. I have been on mostly clomid for my medicated cycles, only once before did I try femara with my obgyn and did not ovulate. This time around I am working with an RE and he put me on femara 2.5 days 4-8 this cycle. My crazy crazy dog ate my bbt thermometer (for real!), so I hadn't been able to temp early in the cycle. I got a postive opk on cd11 and cd 12. The first morning I was able to temp was cd13, and my temp was higher than it's ever been.  I thought it was a fluke because my temps run low to begin with....high 96's preO and mid 97's post O. On cd13, my temp was 98.56! I thought one of two things...it's a fluke temp or my new therm was a dud. Well, I took my temp during the day and it was the 98.6 average and I had my husband take his as well and it was normal. I'm now on cd16 and my temps have remained in the mid 98's each morning. 

I guess it was a long way of asking...do any of you temp and did it raise your bbt's significantly? Also, do you think I can assume I ovulated early on cd12 then? Any advice would be great appreciated! Thanks so much.


----------



## nc1998

lindsayms05 said:


> Hi gals! I just have a quick question for you all. I have been on mostly clomid for my medicated cycles, only once before did I try femara with my obgyn and did not ovulate. This time around I am working with an RE and he put me on femara 2.5 days 4-8 this cycle. My crazy crazy dog ate my bbt thermometer (for real!), so I hadn't been able to temp early in the cycle. I got a postive opk on cd11 and cd 12. The first morning I was able to temp was cd13, and my temp was higher than it's ever been. I thought it was a fluke because my temps run low to begin with....high 96's preO and mid 97's post O. On cd13, my temp was 98.56! I thought one of two things...it's a fluke temp or my new therm was a dud. Well, I took my temp during the day and it was the 98.6 average and I had my husband take his as well and it was normal. I'm now on cd16 and my temps have remained in the mid 98's each morning.
> 
> I guess it was a long way of asking...do any of you temp and did it raise your bbt's significantly? Also, do you think I can assume I ovulated early on cd12 then? Any advice would be great appreciated! Thanks so much.

I haven't noticed my temps being much higher on femara - but maybe the thermometer change is what's doing it for you? I would agree you've already O'd given the magnitude of the temps and the +opk. Good luck this cycle!


----------



## TonyaG

Hi everyone! I have been off the forum for a bit, trying to mentally prepare myself for the next cycle. It seems to be taking forever for AF to come now that I want it!!

How is everyone doing?


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> Hi everyone! I have been off the forum for a bit, trying to mentally prepare myself for the next cycle. It seems to be taking forever for AF to come now that I want it!!
> 
> How is everyone doing?

Doing good here just keeping an eye on the forum to see how things are going for you guys. Baby goes for her 2 month needle on thursday.where does time go


----------



## TonyaG

MKHewson said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone! I have been off the forum for a bit, trying to mentally prepare myself for the next cycle. It seems to be taking forever for AF to come now that I want it!!
> 
> How is everyone doing?
> 
> Doing good here just keeping an eye on the forum to see how things are going for you guys. Baby goes for her 2 month needle on thursday.where does time goClick to expand...

2 months WOW!!!!!


----------



## karenh

Sorry I have been MIA, I needed a mental break. I just had my mid cycle ultrasound and I have two mature follicles! I am so excited!I even had one smaller one. I was a little dissapointed because my lining was on 8.something, and it had been 10 and 11. However, I am oerjoyed that I finally have more than one follicle!


----------



## LotusBlossom

karenh said:


> Sorry I have been MIA, I needed a mental break. I just had my mid cycle ultrasound and I have two mature follicles! I am so excited!I even had one smaller one. I was a little dissapointed because my lining was on 8.something, and it had been 10 and 11. However, I am oerjoyed that I finally have more than one follicle!

Yay, Karen! That's great! I hope this cycle is the one! :hug:


----------



## TonyaG

karenh said:


> Sorry I have been MIA, I needed a mental break. I just had my mid cycle ultrasound and I have two mature follicles! I am so excited!I even had one smaller one. I was a little dissapointed because my lining was on 8.something, and it had been 10 and 11. However, I am oerjoyed that I finally have more than one follicle!

That sounds very promising. Good luck!


----------



## Grateful365

karenh said:


> Sorry I have been MIA, I needed a mental break. I just had my mid cycle ultrasound and I have two mature follicles! I am so excited!I even had one smaller one. I was a little dissapointed because my lining was on 8.something, and it had been 10 and 11. However, I am oerjoyed that I finally have more than one follicle!

Wonderful news! Glad to hear!


----------



## nc1998

Karen - are you triggering this cycle or just waiting to O on your own? That's great news about the 2 follicles!

Tonya - welcome back! Hope AF comes for you soon so you can get back in business. :) 

Grateful, your chart looks like you O'd! Good luck!

I went in today for my mid-cycle u/s and had one follicle at 19.5mm and one at 12.5 - my lining was still only 5mm, but I usually don't O until my follicles are in the high 20's, so they weren't too worried about it. She said the little one might even keep growing and be big enough to release too - here's hoping! I'm supposed to start the opk's tomorrow, and hopefully this weekend I will O.


----------



## Oceangirl182

LolaM said:


> I used Mucinex for several months and nothing happened for me! Ive got some here, so im going to try it again even though we are doing IUI, ill use up what is left I guess. :shrug:

You never know I used it before, I could tell a difference down there, the cycle of my iui I used mucinex just cause I was sick, and I fidget bfp. So who knows


----------



## Oceangirl182

karenh said:


> Sorry I have been MIA, I needed a mental break. I just had my mid cycle ultrasound and I have two mature follicles! I am so excited!I even had one smaller one. I was a little dissapointed because my lining was on 8.something, and it had been 10 and 11. However, I am oerjoyed that I finally have more than one follicle!

Congrats Karen!!! That is great news!!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

nc1998 said:


> Grateful, your chart looks like you O'd! Good luck!
> 
> I went in today for my mid-cycle u/s and had one follicle at 19.5mm and one at 12.5 - my lining was still only 5mm, but I usually don't O until my follicles are in the high 20's, so they weren't too worried about it. She said the little one might even keep growing and be big enough to release too - here's hoping! I'm supposed to start the opk's tomorrow, and hopefully this weekend I will O.

Do you think so? I hope so but my temps have been crazy this month...up and down, up and down. I'm hoping I O'd on day 15 but


----------



## Grateful365

nc1998 said:


> Grateful, your chart looks like you O'd! Good luck!
> 
> I went in today for my mid-cycle u/s and had one follicle at 19.5mm and one at 12.5 - my lining was still only 5mm, but I usually don't O until my follicles are in the high 20's, so they weren't too worried about it. She said the little one might even keep growing and be big enough to release too - here's hoping! I'm supposed to start the opk's tomorrow, and hopefully this weekend I will O.

Do you think so? I hope so but my temps have been crazy this month...up and down, up and down. I'm hoping I O'd on day 15 but not sure yet. The chart isn't very clear to me this cycle. 

Good luck this week with your OPK's... :happydance:


----------



## Beautifullei2

Ive heard alot about mucinex, if I am suppose to O on saturday is it to late for me to start taking it ?


----------



## karenh

nc1998 said:


> Karen - are you triggering this cycle or just waiting to O on your own? That's great news about the 2 follicles!
> 
> Tonya - welcome back! Hope AF comes for you soon so you can get back in business. :)
> 
> Grateful, your chart looks like you O'd! Good luck!
> 
> I went in today for my mid-cycle u/s and had one follicle at 19.5mm and one at 12.5 - my lining was still only 5mm, but I usually don't O until my follicles are in the high 20's, so they weren't too worried about it. She said the little one might even keep growing and be big enough to release too - here's hoping! I'm supposed to start the opk's tomorrow, and hopefully this weekend I will O.

I triggered at 10pm last night ( at the movie theater because I was seeing Twilight with my sisters and the guys). I have never ovulated without a trigger so I am not sure if I can. My IUI is a 1:45 tomorrow.

You numbers look good. I hope your lining keeps growing!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Karen - goood luck hun....that is awesome that you have 2 follies!


----------



## LolaM

I just can't seem to pee on a stick today. Lol


----------



## under25ttc

Well ladies here is my lowdown. 
First cycle I ovulated with 2.5mg. No sticky bean.
Cycle two, 2.5mg. Had an HSG done earlier this month. All clear. But I never got a positive opk this month. Had progesterone drawn Saturday. No ovulation :( 
Ooh body why do u mess with me!
Doctor called said we weren't waiting for AF to show, we will start 5mg tonight. 
I'm thankful I don't have to go the next week and some thinking "could I be pregnant", sad BC I know I can't be, glad BC I'm moving forward, and depressed BC.... I'm... BC I'm a women lol!
Thank you everyone for listening. Any advice. Comments. Stories are always welcome in my book :D thank you!


----------



## kristinaettc

@karen - good luck tomorrow! :dust:

@under25 - hopefully the 5mg does the job. fx! :dust:

afm - AF showed yesterday. Had my CD2 u/s, everything looks good to go. Starting 5mg femara tomorrow. I go back on the 30th for a mid-cycle u/s to see how many, if any, follies we have ready.


----------



## nc1998

under25 - when I didn't respond well to 2.5 they upped the dose and I did respond well on 5. And I know several ladies bumped it up even higher. I bet 5 will do the trick! I think it's great that you got the clear hsg and that you were able to ovulate once. Most likely it will just take a few good ovulatory cycles since you are so young - at least I am assuming you are under 25. ;)

kristina - sorry about af, but good luck this cycle!


----------



## Grateful365

under25ttc said:


> Well ladies here is my lowdown.
> First cycle I ovulated with 2.5mg. No sticky bean.
> Cycle two, 2.5mg. Had an HSG done earlier this month. All clear. But I never got a positive opk this month. Had progesterone drawn Saturday. No ovulation :(
> Ooh body why do u mess with me!
> Doctor called said we weren't waiting for AF to show, we will start 5mg tonight.
> I'm thankful I don't have to go the next week and some thinking "could I be pregnant", sad BC I know I can't be, glad BC I'm moving forward, and depressed BC.... I'm... BC I'm a women lol!
> Thank you everyone for listening. Any advice. Comments. Stories are always welcome in my book :D thank you!

Under25 I am also in my 2nd cycle. My doc started me on 5mg and I have appeared to OV both cycles. I wasn't in the running last month however because DH felt too pressured. I think I am just barely in the running this month. My family really needs something happy to happen! :flower: Your lucky your so young...I didn't get married until I was 29 and I am now 33 and still no baby. I didn't ever get too concered about it until just this summer...so never temp'ed or anything until recently. We shall see!


----------



## under25ttc

Thank you NC and Greatful. I am under 25 (24 exactly) lol. So yes I am still "young" :D I was diagnosed with pcos in high school so I knew since then I would have trouble conceiving. I think I just got lucky with finding my husband so early in life (lucky or Nieve, not sure lol) and I'm thankful both of us had experiences the major things in life and felt ready for a child.
I knew this journey would be hard. After many failed attempts of clomid I was very thankful that Femera seemed to be doing some kind of trick :D
Back in May, I went to an infertility meeting at a church near me. I was the youngest person by at least 11 years. It was very difficult for me to listen to the other women explain how their doctors are pushing them so quickly BC their "window" won't be open for much longer. I have never felt that. Neither of my RE doctors have Givin me that ticking clock speech. They more have been content with letting my body do what it can. Not pushing anything and as much as I'm thankful for that its also very hard. 
I left the meeting feeling guilty. Feeling sad that these other women only have "so long" (so Says their doctors) and I have 11 more years until I get "that talk". 
I really have enjoyed this form, and I have found several other women around my age. Its been nice BC it helps me feel not so alone. 
I just want to say thank you for your imput. Its hard sometimes to wrote something, or ask a question when I know my concerns are so small compared to other Womens. So THANK YOU :D


----------



## TonyaG

No concern is too small, and I agree this group is very supportive.
I am 34 and wanted to be pregnant before I turned 30, so it has been a long journey for me.

I am about to start cycle # 2 on femera, I can hardly wait. 
A co-worker told me I've been cranky lately. 
I made the mistake of typing in my should be due date of may 3rd and I should be 16 weeks, that was a mistake and I hope I don't torture myself to many more times with that stupid app for my iPhone.
Well there's my rant for the day. 
I think AF is on the way. I feel awful, but I will be so excited to start trying again!


----------



## Grateful365

under25ttc said:


> Thank you NC and Greatful. I am under 25 (24 exactly) lol. So yes I am still "young" :D I was diagnosed with pcos in high school so I knew since then I would have trouble conceiving. I think I just got lucky with finding my husband so early in life (lucky or Nieve, not sure lol) and I'm thankful both of us had experiences the major things in life and felt ready for a child.
> I knew this journey would be hard. After many failed attempts of clomid I was very thankful that Femera seemed to be doing some kind of trick :D
> Back in May, I went to an infertility meeting at a church near me. I was the youngest person by at least 11 years. It was very difficult for me to listen to the other women explain how their doctors are pushing them so quickly BC their "window" won't be open for much longer. I have never felt that. Neither of my RE doctors have Givin me that ticking clock speech. They more have been content with letting my body do what it can. Not pushing anything and as much as I'm thankful for that its also very hard.
> I left the meeting feeling guilty. Feeling sad that these other women only have "so long" (so Says their doctors) and I have 11 more years until I get "that talk".
> I really have enjoyed this form, and I have found several other women around my age. Its been nice BC it helps me feel not so alone.
> I just want to say thank you for your imput. Its hard sometimes to wrote something, or ask a question when I know my concerns are so small compared to other Womens. So THANK YOU :D

Your questions and concerns are NEVER SMALL! We are all in this together no matter what our ages. I feel 25 if that counts! LOL I feel the same way sometimes about asking questions because I know some of the other women are onto IUI and IVF and I haven't gotten into all of that as of yet...I am still kind of in the beginning stages.

I'm just so excited each month to see someone get a BFP! Hopefully this month someone will get one!


----------



## LolaM

CRAP!! Every dr that can do my IUI is out until Monday! Dang it, that means we are on our own again this cycle. This IUI stuff really isnt working out for us, we have had 3 IUIs in 5 months!


----------



## TonyaG

LolaM said:


> CRAP!! Every dr that can do my IUI is out until Monday! Dang it, that means we are on our own again this cycle. This IUI stuff really isnt working out for us, we have had 3 IUIs in 5 months!

Wow that really sucks! What kind if business are they running...that would make me really angry.


----------



## ttcbaby117

under25 - never to small hun...despite your age you still have the same feelings we do...point is we all want our lil one and getting there is difficult for all of us. 

Lola - ugh....how frustrating! So sorry hun...is there another clinic you could try that has more available hours?


----------



## LolaM

TonyaG said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> CRAP!! Every dr that can do my IUI is out until Monday! Dang it, that means we are on our own again this cycle. This IUI stuff really isnt working out for us, we have had 3 IUIs in 5 months!
> 
> Wow that really sucks! What kind if business are they running...that would make me really angry.Click to expand...

I dont know what kind of business they run. There are other drs working but they dont specialize in inseminations, for what ever reason. its almost Thanksgiving and MY OWN DR has a new baby at home. Im disappointed but not too mad, these things happen. My child will arrive when im meant to have him/her


----------



## ttcbaby117

thats a great attitude to have lola!


----------



## LolaM

ttcbaby117 said:


> thats a great attitude to have lola!

Ive pretty much given up on the idea of carrying a child of my own. I just want a child, i dont care how i get it. We are just going through the formalities now. We will try again next month and then we are taking a break in January. Although Im not even sure there is anything else left for us to do, since we have ruled out IVF. 

I dont know if you all celebrate thanksgiving, but i hope you have a great rest of the week. Happy Thanksgiving. GOBBLE! GOBBLE!


----------



## nc1998

Under25 - I am sure it is every bit as frustrating to be dealing with infertility at a young age. I am glad you have found this forum to be helpful - and I know you will get that bfp one of these days! 

Lola - bummer about the iui timing not working out!

I was going to do the opks 2 x day but that totally didn't work out. I haven't even used one! :dohh: I have a hard time restricting fluids, and with all my house guests I just never got around to it. But I am just starting to see an increase in CM, so maybe I will start tomorrow and catch that surge.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Good luck nc!


----------



## nc1998

Thanks TTC! Are you going natural this cycle? Good luck!


----------



## Oceangirl182

under25ttc said:


> Well ladies here is my lowdown.
> First cycle I ovulated with 2.5mg. No sticky bean.
> Cycle two, 2.5mg. Had an HSG done earlier this month. All clear. But I never got a positive opk this month. Had progesterone drawn Saturday. No ovulation :(
> Ooh body why do u mess with me!
> Doctor called said we weren't waiting for AF to show, we will start 5mg tonight.
> I'm thankful I don't have to go the next week and some thinking "could I be pregnant", sad BC I know I can't be, glad BC I'm moving forward, and depressed BC.... I'm... BC I'm a women lol!
> Thank you everyone for listening. Any advice. Comments. Stories are always welcome in my book :D thank you!

Under25
I totally feel you, same boat. I've been trying for almost 4 years, I am 27 & I have a 5 yr old.... I feel like my wanting a second baby was unimportant or selfish because I knew other women had not had one yet. So I never got medical help, stupid. I should have. I should have never felt like my problem was too small. I've always wanted 4 kids, them to be super close in age. I was an only child and always felt alone. I never wanted my kids to feel that way. We live in Utah, everyone here my age has 3-4 kids!!! My 2 best friends we got preggo with our first together, they already have 3 kids each, youngest are 18 months. Always talk about how close they are and how they keep eachother busy! And I feel guilt my son does not have that. It might sound stupid to others but it's real feelings I have. So no matter what your feelings count.
I got my bfp 1st wk of October wishing you and everyone on this forum good luck sorry about my rant, just could relate with not validating my own feelings for so long.


----------



## LolaM

Well ladies...I have decided to stop taking metformin/letrozole. It has corrected my LPD and my progesterone issue but it hasnt gotten me preg. Not even a little bit. Im going to take a break and maybe in a few months we will revisit the idea. For now we are going to focus on adoption.


----------



## Cridge

GL Lola! I think your choice to stop the meds is good, at least to give yourself a break for a bit. Good luck with the adoption!


----------



## Grateful365

At 9 DPO and trying not to go crazy over any symptom or think TOO much about the 2ww. I don't feel pregnant at all...only weird thing is (TMI SORRY!) I have been very gassy for like 9 days straight. Kind of strange for that long.

I am going to try NOT to test unless AF doesn't show up. It's hard waiting but I don't like wasting tests and also the early disappointment is no fun.

Fingers crossed anyways...gotta keep the hope alive! Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## biggerfamily

I hope all you ladies are doing good today. I've not posted much on here as I read some. 

I'm waiting for the end of the week to come so can do a HPT see if a BFP or see another - again. I sure hope don't see another - I hope me doing femara, trigger shot an using progesterone suppositories helps things along. Had my progesterone draw an it came back at 27 which showed I did ovulate an the nurse said that was a great sign. I sure hope she is right as after been TTC for our 3rd for a year an half I like to finally get a BFP once again then move on. 

Grateful365 I wish you lots of luck hun. I see your chart is crazy like mine. I don't mean that in a bad way oK? :hug: to you.


----------



## Grateful365

biggerfamily said:


> I hope all you ladies are doing good today. I've not posted much on here as I read some.
> 
> I'm waiting for the end of the week to come so can do a HPT see if a BFP or see another - again. I sure hope don't see another - I hope me doing femara, trigger shot an using progesterone suppositories helps things along. Had my progesterone draw an it came back at 27 which showed I did ovulate an the nurse said that was a great sign. I sure hope she is right as after been TTC for our 3rd for a year an half I like to finally get a BFP once again then move on.
> 
> Grateful365 I wish you lots of luck hun. I see your chart is crazy like mine. I don't mean that in a bad way oK? :hug: to you.

Thanks Biggerfamily! You are just one day ahead of me! The only thing I did this month was Femara 5-9 unmonitored. 

Our charts sure do look crazy I agree - maybe it's a GOOD crazy? lol Best of luck to you this week!


----------



## Allika

Hello Friends :)!
I have been passively following along for a while now but thought I jump on board!

TTC since 1 1/2yrs. Diagnosed with PCOS at 1 yr mark.

Failed Chlomid cycle, no response at first, later development of a cyst! Thanks, Chlomid! RE doesnt want to give Chlomid another shot, moving straight to Femara!

First Femara Cycle with 7.5mg on Day 3-7. Negative Ovulationtests until Day 11, Mittelschmerz on the left side and OPK+ on Day 12, Scan on Day 13 with 1 mature follicle on the right side at 19.5 mm, OPK + on Day 13, BDed on Day 11, 12 and 13. Today is Day OD+4.

I am so happy I had a mature egg with Femara!!!!!! I also had no side effects, while on Chlomid I had the worst hot flashes!

The days are dragging, can't wait for next week even though I am trying not to get my hopes up!


----------



## TonyaG

Good luck to those of you in your 2WW. I just got AF, I have never been so happy to have her arrive, time to call the clinic. This will be our first month trying since my miscarriage in September.


----------



## LDizzy30

I have been following this board as well. I finally registered to this site, because I am starting my first round of Femara tonight. (CD5-CD9) I am really excited and really nervous at the same time. I have a very regular AF. I feel like from looking at my bloodwork, that my Progesterone was low, but neither my GYNO or RE have mentioned it...


----------



## LDizzy30

Oceangirl182 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oceangirl182 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> So my blood test was at 830 yesterday morning and I was to hear back with the results after 2. I got AF at noon before I even got the results. What a waste of money. Now we need to decide what to do this month. I haven't ever ovulated without femara and ovidrel. Have any of you done that and not done iui? We really don't see the point in paying the money for that again since DH has really good sperm. Any thoughts?
> 
> My first 2 months of femara with a trigger were timed intercourse.... My third month we did the iui & I got BFP. My dr at the time claimed his most success for femara was in the third month. His personal opinion if it doesn't work after 3 cycles it won't... Which I dunno if that's true, cause the midwife in his group that did my iui, said if I wasn't prego come see her and she would give it to me for another 2 months since he wouldn't! I just kind of rambled but I think if the sperm is good and your cm is not too hostile....see how next month goes and maybe try iui if no resultsClick to expand...
> 
> So we have done two IUIs and this will be our third but we are thinking about doing times intercourse instead. How would I know if I have hostile cm?Click to expand...
> 
> I am actually not sure how you find that out, I get the the feeling I had hostile cm, because I was ovulating on femara right away, I would get blood test on day 21 and my progesterone would be 10-20.... Anyways... I will be thinking positive for you this month!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

My RE did a a Post-Coital test. He had me call him the day after a got a + on an OPK. (and here's what I just looked up off google: A postcoital test checks a woman's cervical mucus after sex to see whether sperm are present and moving normally. This test may be used if a woman is not able to become pregnant (infertility) and other tests have not found a cause. The test is done 1 to 2 days before ovulation when the cervical mucus is thin and stretchy and sperm can easily move through it into the uterus. Within 2 to 8 hours after you have sex, your doctor collects and looks at a cervical mucus sample.) I hope this info helped someone, unless it's already been suggested. Just trying to throw out something that my RE did.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lola - good luck with the adoption....I think you are making a great move in taking a break and concentrating on something really positive.

Cridge - hows the lil one????

Grateful - I know the tww is horrible isnt it!!!!!! UGH...I hope it is a positive sign for you!

biggerfamily - good luck hun!

Alli - I hope this is for you...so glad femara mad eyou ovulate.

tonya - sorry about af....I hope this cycle will be a positive one for you.

Dizzy - good luck hun, I find femara to be a fairly easy drug to take with little to no s/e.


----------



## Cridge

ttcbaby - he's great, thanks! Can't believe he's 3 weeks today - the time has flown. :nope:


----------



## nc1998

Wow - lots going on here! 

Lola - It sounds good to let your body have a break for awhile. And so happy the adoption is moving forward for you guys!

Welcome to the new ladies - hope Femara helps! 

Grateful & Biggerfamily - hope you guys get a bfp in a few days!

I am in my usual mid-cycle quandary wondering whether I have O'd or not. I thought I did on Sunday (temps up Mon) but they were back down again today, and lots of CM. I guess we'll see what tomorrow brings! I will probably go get my progesterone checked this cycle to see if it's a problem. Good luck everybody!


----------



## anmlz86

Hello everyone! I've been reading and decided to finally register. So, here we go!
I'm 26 and my fiancee and I have been TTC for almost a year now with no such luck. Years ago I was diagnosed with PCOS, treated with BC, and my new RE says PCOS may not be my problem. My inability to have a regular period was caused by the tumor on my pituitary gland that my OB/GYN found before she wanted to put me on Metformin. So starting on that medication I finally in all the years I've known AF was actually excited to see her on a monthly basis. Still no BFP, so my RE put me on Femara. Just started that 2 days ago, on CD5 right now. Long story short, having everything up in the air is terrifying!! I hope to gain more knowledge and talk with ladies who are enduring the same, or similar, adventures that I am!


----------



## nc1998

anmlz86 said:


> Hello everyone! I've been reading and decided to finally register. So, here we go!
> I'm 26 and my fiancee and I have been TTC for almost a year now with no such luck. Years ago I was diagnosed with PCOS, treated with BC, and my new RE says PCOS may not be my problem. My inability to have a regular period was caused by the tumor on my pituitary gland that my OB/GYN found before she wanted to put me on Metformin. So starting on that medication I finally in all the years I've known AF was actually excited to see her on a monthly basis. Still no BFP, so my RE put me on Femara. Just started that 2 days ago, on CD5 right now. Long story short, having everything up in the air is terrifying!! I hope to gain more knowledge and talk with ladies who are enduring the same, or similar, adventures that I am!

Welcome anmlz! Hope the femara will do the trick for you.
I have a pituitary problem (not a tumor but an autoimmune disease) so I am all too familiar with all of the problems that little gland can cause. :dohh: Do you have a prolactinoma? I am on cabergoline right now in addition to the femara b/c my prolactin is still slightly high due to the disease. Anyway, good luck!


----------



## TonyaG

I just found out that my doctor increased my femera from 2.5 to 5 and I have a few other meds to. Anyone taken Dexamethasone? It's a steroid.


----------



## sugarpi24

Ill be start femera here soon...I think today is Cd 1!!! Yayyy finally!!


----------



## TonyaG

sugarpi24 said:


> Ill be start femera here soon...I think today is Cd 1!!! Yayyy finally!!

I am CD 2. We an go through this together. Good luck


----------



## Grateful365

sugarpi24 said:


> Ill be start femera here soon...I think today is Cd 1!!! Yayyy finally!!

Good luck, I hope it works for you! :flower:


----------



## Grateful365

Biggerfamily your chart looks like your having some symptoms! :flower: How are you feeling today? When are you planning on testing?


----------



## sugarpi24

TonyaG said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Ill be start femera here soon...I think today is Cd 1!!! Yayyy finally!!
> 
> I am CD 2. We an go through this together. Good luck
> 
> Yayyy! Lets make this bfp happen :) good luck!Click to expand...


----------



## ttcbaby117

cridge - that is so awesome!!!! 

nc - so frustrating, isnt it....ugh!

anm - welcome you will find so many wonderful women here who will offer such great support!

Tonya - I hope the increase will help you get that bfp! I have never been on it do you know what it is for?


----------



## TonyaG

ttcbaby117 said:


> cridge - that is so awesome!!!!
> 
> nc - so frustrating, isnt it....ugh!
> 
> anm - welcome you will find so many wonderful women here who will offer such great support!
> 
> Tonya - I hope the increase will help you get that bfp! I have never been on it do you know what it is for?

I am concerned that the increase in femera will give me more chance of multiples. On 2.5 I release 1 egg and got bfp. 
Dexamethasone is supposed to make my follies mature quicker so I am o'ing earlier in my cycle.


----------



## biggerfamily

Grateful365 said:


> Biggerfamily your chart looks like your having some symptoms! :flower: How are you feeling today? When are you planning on testing?

Earlier today I felt like crap got woke up with cramping an some sick but it finally left. How are you feeling?

I'm suppose to test Friday. I really don't want to but my RE nurse said I've got to so can tell them what the results is an if a no then I stop my suppositories then wait for AF to come. Then get ready for meds again an hopefully a IUI but i"m praying it's a BFP this Friday. I'm so darn scared.


----------



## Grateful365

biggerfamily said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Biggerfamily your chart looks like your having some symptoms! :flower: How are you feeling today? When are you planning on testing?
> 
> Earlier today I felt like crap got woke up with cramping an some sick but it finally left. How are you feeling?
> 
> I'm suppose to test Friday. I really don't want to but my RE nurse said I've got to so can tell them what the results is an if a no then I stop my suppositories then wait for AF to come. Then get ready for meds again an hopefully a IUI but i"m praying it's a BFP this Friday. I'm so darn scared.Click to expand...

I'm feeling fine...no symptoms. :nope: I dont want to test either. I'm definately not going to unless AF is late. I'm not scared...because I assume I will just get AF as usual (I know horrible way to think!) but I assume the worst and really HOPE for the BEST.

The cramping and nausea sure sounds like a promising sign.....!


----------



## biggerfamily

Grateful365 said:


> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Biggerfamily your chart looks like your having some symptoms! :flower: How are you feeling today? When are you planning on testing?
> 
> Earlier today I felt like crap got woke up with cramping an some sick but it finally left. How are you feeling?
> 
> I'm suppose to test Friday. I really don't want to but my RE nurse said I've got to so can tell them what the results is an if a no then I stop my suppositories then wait for AF to come. Then get ready for meds again an hopefully a IUI but i"m praying it's a BFP this Friday. I'm so darn scared.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm feeling fine...no symptoms. :nope: I dont want to test either. I'm definately not going to unless AF is late. I'm not scared...because I assume I will just get AF as usual (I know horrible way to think!) but I assume the worst and really HOPE for the BEST.
> 
> The cramping and nausea sure sounds like a promising sign.....!Click to expand...

If it wasn't for me being on certain meds I wouldn't be testing until really late but our RE nurse wants to keep up with everything I do since my age to. I hate been scared of testing but after seen a - for over a year an half it's so hard now not to be scared. I want so bad to get things moving on but guess it may take some time. 

I'll keep my FX for you hun that you get a BFP an you can move on to different things to.


----------



## Grateful365

Too funny...now as I was driving home I just got a cramping pain in my right side just below my ribcage. It only lasted about 5 minutes though. You can't help but wonder! LOL:dohh:


----------



## anmlz86

nc1998- Hello! Yep, I've got the good ol prolactinoma. Been on cabergoline for almost 6months now. I've been told it'll be a lifelong medication, so that'll be interesting. Still trying to remember to take it 2x a week :dohh:


----------



## nc1998

anmlz86 said:


> nc1998- Hello! Yep, I've got the good ol prolactinoma. Been on cabergoline for almost 6months now. I've been told it'll be a lifelong medication, so that'll be interesting. Still trying to remember to take it 2x a week :dohh:

I'm taking it 1xweek b/c my prolactin is hardly elevated, but I was having galactorrhea. I think I've been on it about 4 months now. I did O once right after I started taking it, but then things got slow again so I am back on the femara too. Good luck! :flower:


----------



## TonyaG

Okay so I am in complete disbelief. I wet for my day 3 scan and found out that I am 6w3d pregnant!!! 
I am feeling out right now. They saw a heartbeat, which was 103. 
This is after having a D&C on September 20th.


----------



## Grateful365

TonyaG said:


> Okay so I am in complete disbelief. I wet for my day 3 scan and found out that I am 6w3d pregnant!!!
> I am feeling out right now. They saw a heartbeat, which was 103.
> This is after having a D&C on September 20th.

I just got chills TonyaG!!!! *CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!*:dance::headspin::yipee::wohoo::loopy:<3

That makes me so happy!


----------



## TonyaG

Omg I just re read that an saw all my typos. I am freaking out!!
Thank you grateful!


----------



## Grateful365

TonyaG said:


> Omg I just re read that an saw all my typos. I am freaking out!!
> Thank you grateful!

I would be freaking out too! Who cares about typos - this is exciting!!!! :happydance: And you had no symptoms?


----------



## TonyaG

Grateful365 said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> Omg I just re read that an saw all my typos. I am freaking out!!
> Thank you grateful!
> 
> I would be freaking out too! Who cares about typos - this is exciting!!!! :happydance: And you had no symptoms?Click to expand...

I have NO symptoms. I have been dieting. I started running and I have been drinking!! The nurse said not to worry about any of that.


----------



## nc1998

Wow, Tonya that is so exciting! Congratulations!


----------



## anmlz86

Congrats Tonya!! That's super exciting news! 

Oh my golly ladies, I'm blaming the Femara here but I have been an emotional wreck these past few days. Today so far the worst where I start crying at the drop of a hat. Slightly embarrassing at work lol. Please tell me it gets better!


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> Okay so I am in complete disbelief. I wet for my day 3 scan and found out that I am 6w3d pregnant!!!
> I am feeling out right now. They saw a heartbeat, which was 103.
> This is after having a D&C on September 20th.


Fantastic news Tonya I am super excited for you...yipeee


----------



## sugarpi24

I will be starting femera tomorrow...not injectables this round...hopefully this first round does the trick and gets me to ovulate!


----------



## Cridge

yay tonya!!! so happy for you! what a surprise!! :dance:


----------



## TonyaG

Thanks everyone. I am still freaking out. I have not accomplished anything at work today!


----------



## biggerfamily

congrats on the BFP.. May you HH9M..

:thumbup:


----------



## MKHewson

Two month needles today, OMG first time she has ever cried with tears...was rough.


----------



## amjon

Hi ladies! Thought I'd pop in from first tri. We had our first US today at the MFM. We're having twins! I know I would never have had two without the Letrozole. The FS said it was a very low chance of multiples and not to worry about that, but sure enough there are two little beans kicking away in there. They are fraternal. I've known since the beginning and everyone thought I was crazy for suggesting multiples.


----------



## TonyaG

amjon said:


> Hi ladies! Thought I'd pop in from first tri. We had our first US today at the MFM. We're having twins! I know I would never have had two without the Letrozole. The FS said it was a very low chance of multiples and not to worry about that, but sure enough there are two little beans kicking away in there. They are fraternal. I've known since the beginning and everyone thought I was crazy for suggesting multiples.

Wow good luck!!


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies can you all help me figure out something bout trigger shot an ovulation.


----------



## TonyaG

MKHewson said:


> Two month needles today, OMG first time she has ever cried with tears...was rough.

Poor little thing.


----------



## kristinaettc

Had my cd12 u/s today - mixed results. One solid follicle at 23mm, and two smaller ones at 13mm and 8mm respectively. BUT, my endo was only 7.1mm (they prefer it over 8mm). I got my trigger shot today because my follie was so big...fx'd my endo thickens up in the next 36 hours!


----------



## Grateful365

kristinaettc said:


> Had my cd12 u/s today - mixed results. One solid follicle at 23mm, and two smaller ones at 13mm and 8mm respectively. BUT, my endo was only 7.1mm (they prefer it over 8mm). I got my trigger shot today because my follie was so big...fx'd my endo thickens up in the next 36 hours!

FX'd for you Kristina!


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm going to be taking 5mg today...what's the highest they can give you on femera if the first round doesn't work?


----------



## Grateful365

sugarpi24 said:


> I'm going to be taking 5mg today...what's the highest they can give you on femera if the first round doesn't work?

Hmm not sure but I've heard of at least 7.5mg


----------



## TonyaG

Grateful365 said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to be taking 5mg today...what's the highest they can give you on femera if the first round doesn't work?
> 
> Hmm not sure but I've heard of at least 7.5mgClick to expand...

7.5 is as high as I've seen anyone mention too.


----------



## LolaM

:cry::dohh::growlmad::nope::brat::devil::headspin::tease::gun::ignore::finger::grr:](*,):xmas21:


----------



## Grateful365

LolaM said:


> :cry::dohh::growlmad::nope::brat::devil::headspin::tease::gun::ignore::finger::grr:](*,):xmas21:

Uh oh.........what's going on Lola?


----------



## Cridge

amjon - congrats on the twins!! good luck! :)

sugarpi - I took 10mg, but I think more commonly 7.5 is the highest docs will go. My doc would even have put me up to 12.5, but at that point I was ready to move on to something else.


----------



## LolaM

Grateful365 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> :cry::dohh::growlmad::nope::brat::devil::headspin::tease::gun::ignore::finger::grr:](*,):xmas21:
> 
> Uh oh.........what's going on Lola?Click to expand...

P.M.S


----------



## nc1998

Congratulations on the twins, Amjon! How exciting. :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

tonya - wow congrats hun...that is such an awesome surprise...did you get af at all?

amjon - congrats on the twins!

amn - the crying could be from your increased hormones...but I am not on hormones this cycle and I have still been crying...check out my journal for more info.


----------



## TonyaG

ttcbaby117 said:


> tonya - wow congrats hun...that is such an awesome surprise...did you get af at all?
> 
> amjon - congrats on the twins!
> 
> amn - the crying could be from your increased hormones...but I am not on hormones this cycle and I have still been crying...check out my journal for more info.

Well I got what I thought was AF on Tuesday but all week it has just been really light. The nurse said not to worry since there was a heartbeat. I still can't believe it! I don't feel pregnant at all


----------



## Oceangirl182

TonyaG said:


> Okay so I am in complete disbelief. I wet for my day 3 scan and found out that I am 6w3d pregnant!!!
> I am feeling out right now. They saw a heartbeat, which was 103.
> This is after having a D&C on September 20th.

Tonya omg!!!! Congrats!!!! That is amazing!


----------



## Oceangirl182

amjon said:


> Hi ladies! Thought I'd pop in from first tri. We had our first US today at the MFM. We're having twins! I know I would never have had two without the Letrozole. The FS said it was a very low chance of multiples and not to worry about that, but sure enough there are two little beans kicking away in there. They are fraternal. I've known since the beginning and everyone thought I was crazy for suggesting multiples.

Amazing! Congrats I wanted twins so bad!!! How far a long are you??


----------



## Grateful365

Ladies...I am in shock ad no believeing it fully...but I got a faint BFP this morning. 
I'm going to test after work with a differnt test. 
Scared to get excited.....


----------



## sugarpi24

That's awesome grateful!!! I hope it get darker!!! Good luck Hun!


----------



## ttcbaby117

tonya - woohoo....just when you least expect it!

Grateful - OMG hun...that is soooooo awesome.


It seems we are on a role ladies....lets keep those bfp's coming!


----------



## Cridge

huge congrats grateful! post a pic!


----------



## Grateful365

Cridge said:


> huge congrats grateful! post a pic!

[IMG]https://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f81/alycia1997/photo.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## sugarpi24

Yayyyy!!! That's awesome!! Congrats! :)


----------



## Cridge

that's more than a faint line!!! What a beauty!


----------



## Chook

Wow!!! Look at all the bfp's!!! Massive congratulations ladies!!! And a massive congratulations cridge on the birth of your little ninja! Sorry I've been Mia. Didn't really deal well with the cancelled Ivf cycle but we are mid Ivf cycle now and scanned yesterday showed 8 big follies ready to go so I'm off to egg collection Thursday. I'm in a much better frame of mind this cycle so it's kind of a blessing the last one was cancelled. Congrats again ladies!!! I'm so happy for you xox


----------



## amjon

Oceangirl182 said:


> amjon said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Thought I'd pop in from first tri. We had our first US today at the MFM. We're having twins! I know I would never have had two without the Letrozole. The FS said it was a very low chance of multiples and not to worry about that, but sure enough there are two little beans kicking away in there. They are fraternal. I've known since the beginning and everyone thought I was crazy for suggesting multiples.
> 
> Amazing! Congrats I wanted twins so bad!!! How far a long are you??Click to expand...

 I'm 9 weeks tomorrow.


----------



## nc1998

Amazing, grateful! That is a super strong line! Congratulations! What wonderful news!


----------



## nc1998

Chook, good luck with the transfer on Thursday! Glad you are feeling good about the process.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Chook - that sounds great....cant wait to hear how everything goes...please keep us up to date! Also, I am glad you are feeling more positive.


----------



## TonyaG

Grateful365 said:


> Ladies...I am in shock ad no believeing it fully...but I got a faint BFP this morning.
> I'm going to test after work with a differnt test.
> Scared to get excited.....

Great news!!


----------



## Chook

Thanks girls! I just hope we get a couple to fertilise and make it the distance! I will keeps ya's updated :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Chook thinking of you and hoping all works out!


----------



## Grateful365

Chook said:


> Thanks girls! I just hope we get a couple to fertilise and make it the distance! I will keeps ya's updated :)

Thinking of you Chook!!! Best of luck this week!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Nice temp spike today Grateful! When do you go in for your HCG test?


----------



## sugarpi24

What side effects did you ladies have with femera?


----------



## ttcbaby117

sugarpi- I didnt have any s/e...maybe I was a bit hotter while I was taking the pills....When I was on clomid I had horrible s/e.......Oh and after I oved on femara I didnt get my usual sore breasts which I get on clomid and in natural cycles. I guess the femara did something to stop that, which I was quite happy about because it hard to have sore breasts every 2 weeks for 2 weeks at time!


----------



## kristinaettc

ttcbaby117 said:


> sugarpi- I didnt have any s/e...maybe I was a bit hotter while I was taking the pills....When I was on clomid I had horrible s/e.......Oh and after I oved on femara I didnt get my usual sore breasts which I get on clomid and in natural cycles. I guess the femara did something to stop that, which I was quite happy about because it hard to have sore breasts every 2 weeks for 2 weeks at time!

I'm glad to hear you say that ttc! I thought I was going nuts - on clomid I had horribly sore breasts, but nothing with femara (though I am getting nice follies on femara :flower:)


----------



## Grateful365

ttcbaby117 said:


> Nice temp spike today Grateful! When do you go in for your HCG test?

Thanks! The two tests I took yesterday both said BFP so I called my doctor today and they said my first appointment will be a 12 weeks. So sounds like no test from the doctor....


----------



## sugarpi24

Yeah clomid made me feel like I was pregnant...I had dreams (really good ones lol) sore boobs..moody...oi! It sucked...but here lately on femera Ive been feeling nauseous ...and ive had a headaches and this morning I felt like I got ran over by a bus! :( didn't know if femera is causing this or if I'm getting sick :(


----------



## Grateful365

sugarpi24 said:


> Yeah clomid made me feel like I was pregnant...I had dreams (really good ones lol) sore boobs..moody...oi! It sucked...but here lately on femera Ive been feeling nauseous ...and ive had a headaches and this morning I felt like I got ran over by a bus! :( didn't know if femera is causing this or if I'm getting sick :(

I got a severe headache and dizziness on my first cycle of Femara. I felt horrible. Then nothing on my 2nd cycle.


----------



## sugarpi24

Okay this is my first cycle of femera...so maybe that's why I'm getting some effects...


----------



## Grateful365

sugarpi24 said:


> Okay this is my first cycle of femera...so maybe that's why I'm getting some effects...

It could be because my first cycle I felt miserable and I was dreading taking it the 2nd cycle but no headaches or dizziness at all the 2nd time. So hopefully it will be the same for you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow grateful...that is along time...I would ask for an early scan...hehehe but that is just me!


----------



## biggerfamily

Well ladies I start my 2nd round of Femara on Thursday an call to make appointment for day 14 ultrasound an have IUI that same day. I usually go on day 13 but it will be the weekend so going to just go for day 14 ultrasound an IUI ...

Plans for this round is femara 3-7, opk testing, lots of BDn'g an then have IUI done day 14. Praying this works this next cycle if not then will have a hsg Jan.


----------



## anmlz86

The Femara made me tired, emotional and (TMI) constipated, but then this was my first round so I'm hoping if I do it again I won't experience those same s/e. A friend of mine was on Clomid and she said her s/e were much worse than mine, so I'll consider myself lucky :) 
I go in tomorrow for CD12 u/s to see if any follicles are maturing and I'm so nervous/excited. If everything looks well I'll be having my first IUI Friday, so everything depends on tomorrow. Wish me, and my ovaries, good luck! :)


----------



## nc1998

Good luck anmlz! Let us know what they see on the scan!


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck!!!


----------



## anmlz86

Alrighty, so this being my first round with Femara and such I was kind of hoping for 2-3 good follicles, but my ovary decided only 1 was going to have to do. I'm glad I even have one, just worried for my chances of the little boys finding her...but I'm going to keep my fingers crossed and hope all goes well tomorrow because it's my first IUI as well. I'm such a newbie :) Has anyone heard about testing the trigger injection? I've read that a couple times but I'm unsure on why it's done. Thanks everyone!! Baby dust for everyone!!!


----------



## Chook

Hey ladies, I had my egg collection this morning. 17 eggs were retrieved and 12 were mature enough to inject with my partners boys (icsi)! I'm so happy with the results so far. We will know in the morning how many fertilised and hopefully a couple will make it to day five. I'm a bit sore from the surgery but it wasn't as bad as I was expecting. I was panicking when they were wheeling me in and told my man that I've changed my mind and I want to go home lol. 
Good luck to everyone about to do iui and those who are in the two week wait xox


----------



## TonyaG

Chook said:


> Hey ladies, I had my egg collection this morning. 17 eggs were retrieved and 12 were mature enough to inject with my partners boys (icsi)! I'm so happy with the results so far. We will know in the morning how many fertilised and hopefully a couple will make it to day five. I'm a bit sore from the surgery but it wasn't as bad as I was expecting. I was panicking when they were wheeling me in and told my man that I've changed my mind and I want to go home lol.
> Good luck to everyone about to do iui and those who are in the two week wait xox

Wow that sounds really promising. I'm glad you are feeling ok


----------



## anmlz86

That's awesome Chook! FX'd that a few of those make it to day 5!


----------



## sugarpuff

kristinaettc said:


> Had my cd12 u/s today - mixed results. One solid follicle at 23mm, and two smaller ones at 13mm and 8mm respectively. BUT, my endo was only 7.1mm (they prefer it over 8mm). I got my trigger shot today because my follie was so big...fx'd my endo thickens up in the next 36 hours!

Hi, my doctor didn't really want to give me the trigger at my scan as my lining was only 7mm but I burst into tears and begged them. anyway, they gave me it and that was the month that I got pregnant with my daughter :happydance: good luck !


----------



## Grateful365

Chook said:


> Hey ladies, I had my egg collection this morning. 17 eggs were retrieved and 12 were mature enough to inject with my partners boys (icsi)! I'm so happy with the results so far. We will know in the morning how many fertilised and hopefully a couple will make it to day five. I'm a bit sore from the surgery but it wasn't as bad as I was expecting. I was panicking when they were wheeling me in and told my man that I've changed my mind and I want to go home lol.
> Good luck to everyone about to do iui and those who are in the two week wait xox

That sounds really good Chook! Praying for you!


----------



## Cridge

Yay! Good luck Chook!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Chook that is such awesome news...wow what an improvement from lasy cycle...what did they do differently to make sure a wonderful amt of eggies?


----------



## Chook

Thanks girls! I find out in half an hour how many fertilised and I'm so nervous!!! They increased my puregon dose from 150 to 250 ttc. It made a massive difference. If they had received my amh ( egg reserve level ) before we started the first cycle I would have been on a higher dose from the start.


----------



## Chook

Well 9 have defiantly fertilised and the other three look like they maybe heading that way too. I really wish I was better at being patient lol. Must have been one hell of a party last night at the clinic with my eggies and my mans boys lol!


----------



## ttcbaby117

That is great news....9 fertilized is still a great number and a possibility of more! Woohoo!!!! How many will you put back in? Will you do a 3 day or 5 day transfer?


----------



## Chook

We are doing a five day transfer. Because I'm high risk for miscarrige only one will go back in as I won't be able to carry twins. I really hope we have a couple to freeze as well but will be happy just to have one left to transfer on Tuesday. This has been such a roller coaster ride and it's only just begun. Where are you up to in your cycle ttc? Thank you for being excited for me. You gals on this forum have helped me through so much xox


----------



## ttcbaby117

I have heard 5 day transfer are much better so that is awesome! Also, with at least 9 being fertilized you have an awecome chance at getting some frosties! I do remember how devastating you last IVF cycle was for you so I am just so happy to hear some good news from you. I am testing tomorrow morning 12 dpo...only because I want to have some wine tomorrow night. I am not holding my breath as it was a natural cycle AND all of my regular af symptoms have started....but that is ok...onto IUI next cycle!


----------



## anmlz86

Oh my Chook, that's awesome!! Good luck with the transfer!!

Had my first IUI performed today, amidst an insane morning that was my highlight. It was interesting carrying around my DH's sample in my bra the entire car ride over to my OB's office and into the room and everything. All day I've tried not to be bouncy like I typically am because all I can think of is everything that goes up must come down lol. Start the progesterone tablets Sunday and wait 2 weeks for AF. 

I think I've inadvertently become addicted to POAS by reading everyone else testing their trigger, think I may start to do that :) Is there a certain day that's better to start? Thanks everyone for being so positive and good luck!! FX'd and much baby dust!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

anm - congrats on getting through the IUI....that is funny about the sperm sample....that is great idea to put it in your bra though, I will do that next time! Yeah the POAS syndrome is bad...on the flip side you could always just wait until 14 dpiui and test then...for sure the trigger will be gone!


----------



## Grateful365

Chook said:


> We are doing a five day transfer. Because I'm high risk for miscarrige only one will go back in as I won't be able to carry twins. I really hope we have a couple to freeze as well but will be happy just to have one left to transfer on Tuesday. This has been such a roller coaster ride and it's only just begun. Where are you up to in your cycle ttc? Thank you for being excited for me. You gals on this forum have helped me through so much xox

Oh Chook - I am so excited for you and love hearing all about this. It is so interesting!! I bet your so excited :happydance:


----------



## courtney9914

i am new to this thread, so here is my situation, my hubby and i have been trying for 3 years, first 2 without anything, then with clomid. Did 3 rounds with clomid and my lining was to thin with 150mg but with 100mg my follicles were to small. My RE is wanting to start me on Femara and Dexamethasone. Very nervous. Very frustrated that it is still not happening. I have to take a test tomorrow to see if i am + and if not then start the new meds. I was diagnosed with Anovulation and PCOS. Please anyone give me some words of wisdom and encouragement as i feel that my hope is starting to dwindle


----------



## ttcbaby117

Welcome court....we have been trying for the same amount of time. The femara might be better as you will not have the lining issues that you could have on clomid. Also the injectables will help to mature your eggs which is exactly what you might need because of the PCOS. Good luck hun.


----------



## courtney9914

I am just so nervous that i will be trying for months again and be let down. My husband has been so supportive but i can tell this is starting to weigh on him. It breaks my heart that i may not be able to give him a child. Sorry to dump all this on here but none of my friends or family can relate to what i am going through. Every month i feel like i am going to get a + and i get my hopes up and then devasted. How to keep myself from becoming stressed out and depressed every time?


----------



## courtney9914

I was told that the injectables cost a couple thousand each time, not sure if this is true or if my husbands ins will cover this. Should i wait and give the femara a chance to work or just jump into the injectables


----------



## anmlz86

Hi Court! I think I'm almost on the same line as you fertility wise. I was diagnosed with PCOS super young, and my RE says I don't ovulate. My RE started me on Femara 5mg CD3-7, ultrasound and trigger on CD 12, then IUI CD 13. I will say it's definitely worth a shot to start with. It can seem hopeless having to go through all these, but just imagine it as a baby adventure :) We are all here to reassure you and help you through these adventures with any questions you have or opinions you may need! Good luck!!


----------



## courtney9914

Thank you so much anmlz86 and ttcbaby117 for all your support and encouragement. I hope and pray that i get a + this time. IF not i will try again. Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## nc1998

Hi ladies!

Chook - awesome news about the fertilized eggs! Hoping you will have one really good one + some to freeze next week!

anmlz - sounds like you had a good iui! Good luck this cycle. I tested out my trigger and it took 11 days to leave my system entirely. I thought for sure it was an early bfp I was seeing from about 9dpo to 11dpo and it was really sad when AF showed a day or two after. Just so you know it can take a long time to get out of your system entirely (everything I had read said most people test it out in about a week though.) Have fun poas! (It was kind of nice to see something positive on a hpt!)

Courtney - welcome. I'm not sure about adding injectables right away - if it's really a few thousand dollars per month you might give the femara alone a few cycles just to see. Hopefully the femara will give you good follicles + a thicker lining - lots of ladies respond better to femara than clomid. Hopefully it will do the trick for you! Do you trigger or do you ovulate on your own with clomid?

afm - 7dpo. I was thrilled to have what appeared to be a good ovulation this time based on my nice high temps after O. I am expecting af next tuesday and have already figured out my fertile window for the next few cycles - I seem to O around CD22 on a medicated cycle. I definitely don't feel like anything unusual is going on this time, but fx'd!


----------



## NurseJaime

Hi ladies! My dr is starting me on femera and clomid next cycle. Has anyone taken them together?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Chook said:


> Hey ladies, I had my egg collection this morning. 17 eggs were retrieved and 12 were mature enough to inject with my partners boys (icsi)! I'm so happy with the results so far. We will know in the morning how many fertilised and hopefully a couple will make it to day five. I'm a bit sore from the surgery but it wasn't as bad as I was expecting. I was panicking when they were wheeling me in and told my man that I've changed my mind and I want to go home lol.
> Good luck to everyone about to do iui and those who are in the two week wait xox

YAY!!! So excited for you!! Really hoping this works out for you. So what happens at day 5? Is that when they transfer them? How many will they transfer? So cool!!


----------



## nc1998

NurseJaime said:


> Hi ladies! My dr is starting me on femera and clomid next cycle. Has anyone taken them together?

Haven't ever heard of that! Good luck and let us know how it goes. :flower:


----------



## nc1998

Hey Mrs. Stinksi! How are you doing? Long time no see!


----------



## Cridge

Fx'd for you Chook!!

Welcome Courtney! :hi: I also have PCOS. Clomid and Femara never worked for me (I did ovulate... better on clomid than femara, but I think everyone is different with that). I would give femara a try - at least 2 or 3 cycles is worth trying, don't you think? That being said, I got pregnant twice with gonal-f (out of 2 tries), so that's my drug of choice. If you can get it covered, that's fabulous! I paid out of pocket the 2nd time I used it and the drugs were about $1000 a cycle. That all depends on your dose though, which could change during the cycle. Then you need to calculate in other blood work and the ultra sounds, which should be every other day until you ovulate. I would say one cycle of injectables would be around $2000-$3000 if you pay all out of pocket, and depending on what your dr. office charges for u/s and blood work. GL!

Hi Mrs. Stinski! How are things going?!


----------



## ttcbaby117

court - trust me ....we know what you are saying...not giving my DH a biological child is such a huge fear for me. I usually take the femara from cd3-7 and then gonal f (injectables) cd 8-10...then I do a trigger on cd 11.....my gonal - f for those 3 days is around 400....so yeah they are def. more expensive. Maybe try the femara first and then if you need to add it in conjunction with the femara which is cheaper than doing a injectable only cycle.

nc - that is soooo awesome...congrats on a good ovulation!

nursejaime - sorry hun I cant help you with that....how is he asking you to take it...on the same days or clomid an dthen femara on different days?

Mrsstinksi - hey there hun...how are things going with you????


----------



## Chook

I missed you mrsstinski!!! How are you going? On day 5 they will transfer one embryo back into me. Today is day two and will find out in a couple of hours how they are all doing. I started progesterone, increased my dose of prednisolone and started clexane injections this morning so I'm getting ready. 
How is your little ninja going cridge??? Xox


----------



## kristinaettc

Got my progesterone test results back - 16.3. I'm 6dpo, and on 200mg progesterone, does that sound like a good number?


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kristina - I believe they usually want to see around 20 on cd 7....so you are probably right on target at cd 6.


----------



## Chook

Hey girls, well the lab just called. We have 8 were they should be but one has a bit of fragmentation so it will probably be no good. The other 7 are pretty much fragment free. Because we are pushing through to day 5 we will start losing some from now on. It's such a weird situation to be in. Starting to get a bit anxious!!!


----------



## nc1998

Oh chook, let us know how it goes. That sounds like it would be nerve-wracking waiting for them to call. Seven still sounds like a lot - hopefully you will end up with some extra to freeze and the one little perfect one to implant!


----------



## anmlz86

Good luck Chook, 7 is still a great number!! FX'd that you won't lose too many more!


----------



## Chook

Thanks girls! Thank you for letting me get it off my chest each day. It's nice to have somewhere safe to come to share my thoughts and feelings! It's not like I can Facebook all this lol. I'm so grateful for your support xox


----------



## Sophie2

hey ladies how is everyone? getting into the holidays spirit =) 

My name is Sophie and was just taken off clomid and now on my 2nd pill of femara and depending on how my follicles look next friday i have to do the trigger shot im guessing thats what we call it? lol (ovidrel) and idk i guess im just trying to fit somewhere with women who are going through similar experiences 

fx for you ladies


----------



## ttcbaby117

Chook that is awesome....I think you will have some to freeze......

Sophie - welcome....good luck,...yep the trigger is the ovidrel. Will you be doing an IUI or timed intercourse?


----------



## courtney9914

Thank you all for all of your feedback. I think i will do the femara for awhile. I have read alot of success stories so hopefully i am one them. I did ovulate on the clomid so does that usually mean i will on the femara? I definitely less informed than i should be when it comes to all of this. I was just diagnosed about last year so this is very new to me. I started my period when i was in the third grade and i lost it in the seventh grade and it never came back naturally. The doctor cant explain why this happened. She is stumped. She wasnt able to tell me Take the femara because of legal reasons(fda approval) her office has many stipulations when it comes to this. Any way i thought i would give my update that my DH and i will be trying Femara and if it doesnt work (hopefully it does)we will try injectables for a couple cycles then move onto adoption. I sometimes feel like i cant the disappointing roller coaster of emotion every time, but i look at your threads and it gives me strength to keep trying. Thanks so much for all your words of encouragement and advice.


----------



## LolaM

courtney9914 said:


> Thank you all for all of your feedback. I think i will do the femara for awhile. I have read alot of success stories so hopefully i am one them. I did ovulate on the clomid so does that usually mean i will on the femara? I definitely less informed than i should be when it comes to all of this. I was just diagnosed about last year so this is very new to me. I started my period when i was in the third grade and i lost it in the seventh grade and it never came back naturally. The doctor cant explain why this happened. She is stumped. She wasnt able to tell me Take the femara because of legal reasons(fda approval) her office has many stipulations when it comes to this. Any way i thought i would give my update that my DH and i will be trying Femara and if it doesnt work (hopefully it does)we will try injectables for a couple cycles then move onto adoption. I sometimes feel like i cant the disappointing roller coaster of emotion every time, but i look at your threads and it gives me strength to keep trying. Thanks so much for all your words of encouragement and advice.

I hear you. I have unexplained infertility and my husband has high SC and his sister is fertile myrtle. Kills me that my precious hubs wont have children of his own. I was on metformin and femara for a while and it just didnt work and we are out of options, so we are starting the adoption process. We will be finished with our classes the first week of February. 
I wish you luck and lots of baby dust!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Chook said:


> Thanks girls! Thank you for letting me get it off my chest each day. It's nice to have somewhere safe to come to share my thoughts and feelings! It's not like I can Facebook all this lol. I'm so grateful for your support xox

Chook! Wow! You've moved fast! I'm so happy for you. I've been MIA as I've been doing my IVF cycle as well. I did a long Lupron protocol and am on day 4 (it's night here, so I've completed 4 days) of stims. I go for another blood test and u/s in the morning to see how things are going. How many days did you stim? I'm tentatively scheduled for the egg retrieval next Fri, the 14th. We started at the same time and somehow you've made it through 2 cycles before me. I guess my Dr takes things s l o w l y. :winkwink: I was so excited when I read that you have so many embryos. Fingers crossed that most of them make it to Day 5. I can't wait to read about your BFP! :happydance:


----------



## nc1998

Hi lotus - glad things are still going well with your ivf cycle!

My temps went lower today and my bbs lost their heavy feeling, so I know AF is on her way! I guess I'll probably end up on progesterone supplements next cycle, as I can't see AF holding out for several more days! Ugh. Hope you all have a nice weekend!


----------



## MMW430

Curious. Does anyone know if femara delays ovulation? This is my first cycle on it. 2.5mg, and I ended up having to take it days 4-8. Really, this is my first cycle using any kind of meds.
I always have had a consistent 28 day cycle. Wasn't getting pregnant, went to the doctor, got bloodwork, said I didn't O last month, put me on femara. We don't know if I haven't been ovulating ever, or if last month was a fluke, but because I have extenuating circumstances I need to get pg sooner rather than later (its a long story). So because I didn't O last month, AF was over a week later, which threw things off. 
In the past, I've ovulated between days 12-14 (I never consistently tested for that every month), and the CBFM (which I didn't use last cycle because I was going out of town and didn't want to take it with me, so of course that was the month there was an issue. This is my second cycle officially using it) is telling me I haven't ovulated yet (I'm cd15). It is however been giving me high readings for the last 4 days, which is supposed to mean impending O...
Sorry for rambling. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## under25ttc

Alright ladies I need some help...

Here is what's going on. First cycle 2.5mg I ovulated. Had period. Second cycle 2.5 I had an HSG and then I didn't ovulate. Had cd21 progesterone drawn and since they were sure I didn't ovulate they just started me the next day on cycle 3. They upped me to 5mg. 

I tested during my "fertile days" and not a single positive opk. So today I had my cd21 progesterone drawn and won't find out until Monday my results. I got home went to the bathroom and noticed I had brown discharge. I don't have any pre period pains, but I currently have the flu/head cold as does my husband (we share :p). 

Does anyone have any idea what's going on? Had this happen to them? Anything anything?


----------



## Chook

So good to hear from you lotus blossom! We are doing the antagonist protocol so it only takes four weeks in total. Last cycle I had 9 days of stims but when they cancelled I was given the trigger then Af turned up really early. This cycle we stimmed for 10 days. I really hope we are doing the right protocol. It has all seemed to go really fast! Not this bit though. Waiting to hear about our embryos everyday is torture!!! Try and have plenty to keep your mind busy when you guys get to this stage. I'm so excited for you. How are you finding the injections? I have been doing clexane injections for over 12 months so the Ivf injections were actually a pleasure lol. They didn't hurt anywhere near as much as the clexane. Please keep us updated on the 14th!!!! Egg collection wasn't really bad at all. I heard after the procedure from the doctor and my partner that I was a bit of a problem child but I was knocked out and don't remember a thing. I kept trying to pull my legs out of the stirrups and ripping off my gas mask. They had me asleep but didn't have my pain under control. My partner was really stressed during the procedure but I don't remember a thing. I was really sore that night but when I woke the next day all I had was a bit of wind pain. I had myself so freaked out about it all but it really wasn't bad. How have you been handling the hormones? I was a bit moody especially around the full moon. I actually threw my kettle across the room in frustration over nothing. At least I can laugh about it now and dh bought me a new kettle lol. Keep us informed hunny and best of luck to you!!!


----------



## nc1998

MMW430 said:


> Curious. Does anyone know if femara delays ovulation? This is my first cycle on it. 2.5mg, and I ended up having to take it days 4-8. Really, this is my first cycle using any kind of meds.
> I always have had a consistent 28 day cycle. Wasn't getting pregnant, went to the doctor, got bloodwork, said I didn't O last month, put me on femara. We don't know if I haven't been ovulating ever, or if last month was a fluke, but because I have extenuating circumstances I need to get pg sooner rather than later (its a long story). So because I didn't O last month, AF was over a week later, which threw things off.
> In the past, I've ovulated between days 12-14 (I never consistently tested for that every month), and the CBFM (which I didn't use last cycle because I was going out of town and didn't want to take it with me, so of course that was the month there was an issue. This is my second cycle officially using it) is telling me I haven't ovulated yet (I'm cd15). It is however been giving me high readings for the last 4 days, which is supposed to mean impending O...
> Sorry for rambling. Any help would be appreciated!

I don't O without it, so I'm probably not a good person to go by, but I usually O on CD22 with it. Some ladies say it delays, others say it doesn't - so I guess it varies. Good luck!


----------



## nc1998

under25ttc said:


> Alright ladies I need some help...
> 
> Here is what's going on. First cycle 2.5mg I ovulated. Had period. Second cycle 2.5 I had an HSG and then I didn't ovulate. Had cd21 progesterone drawn and since they were sure I didn't ovulate they just started me the next day on cycle 3. They upped me to 5mg.
> 
> I tested during my "fertile days" and not a single positive opk. So today I had my cd21 progesterone drawn and won't find out until Monday my results. I got home went to the bathroom and noticed I had brown discharge. I don't have any pre period pains, but I currently have the flu/head cold as does my husband (we share :p).
> 
> Does anyone have any idea what's going on? Had this happen to them? Anything anything?

Hey! It might just be AF... on the cycle that I started femara late (it was CD10, but they said it was okay to start late in the cycle since I didn't have much going on on the u/s) the whole cycle was a little bit off (I never had a good ovulation) and I started AF really early that cycle. The next one was back to normal though. Good luck! Maybe it's implantation? If you count your Femara days as Day3-7 what day would you be on now?


----------



## under25ttc

Nc, counting Femera as 3-7 today would put me on exactly cd21. 
Thank you for your wisdom. I have a gut feeling its AF showing up SUPER early lol. Implant bleeding.... Bahaha.... That's a good joke :p lmao.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Chook said:


> So good to hear from you lotus blossom! We are doing the antagonist protocol so it only takes four weeks in total. Last cycle I had 9 days of stims but when they cancelled I was given the trigger then Af turned up really early. This cycle we stimmed for 10 days. I really hope we are doing the right protocol. It has all seemed to go really fast! Not this bit though. Waiting to hear about our embryos everyday is torture!!! Try and have plenty to keep your mind busy when you guys get to this stage. I'm so excited for you. How are you finding the injections? I have been doing clexane injections for over 12 months so the Ivf injections were actually a pleasure lol. They didn't hurt anywhere near as much as the clexane. Please keep us updated on the 14th!!!! Egg collection wasn't really bad at all. I heard after the procedure from the doctor and my partner that I was a bit of a problem child but I was knocked out and don't remember a thing. I kept trying to pull my legs out of the stirrups and ripping off my gas mask. They had me asleep but didn't have my pain under control. My partner was really stressed during the procedure but I don't remember a thing. I was really sore that night but when I woke the next day all I had was a bit of wind pain. I had myself so freaked out about it all but it really wasn't bad. How have you been handling the hormones? I was a bit moody especially around the full moon. I actually threw my kettle across the room in frustration over nothing. At least I can laugh about it now and dh bought me a new kettle lol. Keep us informed hunny and best of luck to you!!!

I think my Dr plans his patients' cycles to line up around a certain timeline. He told me in Oct that we would be doing a Dec cycle and find out the results around Christmas. It's cool that you could start right away. I think I'll stim for the same number of days (9 or 10). I'm hoping to stay busy preparing for Christmas so I don't go crazy. We should find out the result by Dec 28 if all goes as planned. Fingers crossed! The injections don't hurt, but I struggle to do the belly shots myself. My husband has been doing most of those for me. I'm doing Lupron in the leg, which is easy. The Follistim and Menopur is in the belly, though, and it freaks me out. I'm hoping to only have a few more days of those. Did you have to do stims on the trigger day or after trigger? 

Haha! It's kind of funny that you were moving during your procedure. If they wanted you to be still, they should have given you better pain meds! I'm glad you don't remember it. That would be scary. I'm glad you had a quick recovery. I'm hoping I have an easy time. I haven't had too many hormone issues besides randomly being sad about nothing. I think I was simply overwhelmed with it all. I'm doing ok right now. I'm ready to trigger and move forward! 

I'm glad you got a new kettle. :winkwink: Good luck to you as well! I am so happy for you. :hugs: I'll keep checking on you!


----------



## nc1998

under25ttc said:


> Nc, counting Femera as 3-7 today would put me on exactly cd21.
> Thank you for your wisdom. I have a gut feeling its AF showing up SUPER early lol. Implant bleeding.... Bahaha.... That's a good joke :p lmao.

Haha, I know I never get online and google any symptoms any more because I know there are people who get them before pregnancy, but not ever me! :) If I ever do get knocked up I am pretty sure I will have no symptoms, lol.


----------



## biggerfamily

Just fast post. 

Good luck ladies on taking Femara may you get a BFP soon..

AFM: I take my last pill tomorrow an already got some cramping going on in my RO which is a great sign showing the Femara is working. I just hope how soon I get a BFP an can move on. 

A few days ago was thinking of giving up TTC but after me an DH took some time away from home an done shopping an seeing baby stuff I just couldn't.


----------



## sugarpi24

I don't think the femera this cycle is working...ive been feeling down and sickly the past few days...like crampy and feel nauseous ...ive been doing opks since cd10 like they told me and they aren't getting any darker it seems...I'm using the digital ones...idk :( this sucks! I go in Tuesday to see if my follicles are big enough...I'm not getting my hopes up :(


----------



## nc1998

sugarpi24 said:


> I don't think the femera this cycle is working...ive been feeling down and sickly the past few days...like crampy and feel nauseous ...ive been doing opks since cd10 like they told me and they aren't getting any darker it seems...I'm using the digital ones...idk :( this sucks! I go in Tuesday to see if my follicles are big enough...I'm not getting my hopes up :(

Well crampy sounds good... I was thinking mine wasn't doing much last cycle but I did get a good follicle. Good luck - let us know what the u/s shows!


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope that's the case with this cycle :( I'm hoping tomorrow will be a good day...


----------



## Cridge

So chook - have you been able to avoid the major bruising you were dealing with? Or are you still doing those injections too? GL!!

courtney - I have a theory that most women respond well to either clomid or femara, but not both. I responded "well enough" to both, but definitely better to clomid. So hopefully femara will work for you!! Fx'd!

under25 - I would have many cycles where I didn't get a + opt, but I knew I ovulated (confirmed by u/s). In fact, I didn't get a + until after I ovulated on the cycle I got pregnant. So while opk's are nice when they work, don't worry too much if you don't see a +. Fx'd for you!


----------



## MMW430

Finally got a peak on the CBFM! It's CD17, but better late than never! I hope I get a BFP this time. This is my first cycle using any kind of help, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lotus - glad to see you are moving along...please let us know about your results on your blood tests.

under - Hmmm, I have no idea hun...sometimes you do spot when you ov though. Could it be that?

MMW - I took my femara on days 3-7 and oved early but I think that it is possible to ov later than normal. Congrats on your peak! woohoo! 

sugarpi - sorry you are down hun, I hope they find many follies though when they going in there to look!


----------



## under25ttc

Thank you everyone for you're input. AF showed up yesterday at cd22. Spoke with a nurse today and she was very concerned, so she is speaking with my doctor and I will know more soon. I'll keep everyone informed what they are having me do next.


----------



## coley14

Hi everyone,

First time here :) A little background- My monitoring cycle showed an incredibly low egg reserve for a 24 year old and OPK's never showed a positive so they don't work for me. 

I am on CD5, taking letrazole day 3-9, anyone take it that long? I take my last dose on Friday and have an ultrasound on Saturday, hopefully trigger and iui soon after that!

Fingers crossed for a bunch of positives this month for all you trying :)


----------



## nc1998

Welcome Coley - hope the femara works for you! I have heard of some people taking it for longer time periods, most take it for 5 days, but the dose can vary and doctors seem to have their own preferences. Good luck!

Under25 - I wouldn't worry too much given that the whole cycle was kind of whacky... My doctor told me that it really does work best when administered early in the cycle. And like I wrote before, my cycle where I started it on CD10 I ended up getting AF early after a really weird luteal phase with lots of fertile CM and low post-o temps. I can't remember, do you chart your bbt?

mmw - yay for the peak! Now go get busy! ;)

ttc - sorry for af. Good luck with your iui on this next cycle!

cridge - how's the baby? Hope you guys are doing well!


----------



## under25ttc

NC, thanks for all your advice :D I do not temp. My doctor told me not to bbt or do opks BC he said there was no point in driving yourself crazy. So for that I was thankful. Tho I did continue to opk test just BC curiosity killed the cat ;p 
Sometimes I can be so realistic about this whole process and just letting things happen as they are suppose to, but sometimes my realistic out look gets confused by all the different things that are happening. Lol. I tend to like to understand what's going on and what to expect. This process doesn't help me.


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies I go for a scan on Friday to see if can have my trigger shot an IUI on Saturday. Next week will be very busy as my mother gets to come home from the nursing home so trying to get all her stuff done an ready for her home busy busy with nursing staff an much more... plus got more Christmas shopping to do so hopefully can keep very busy but will try an update how appointment goes Friday if like. 

Good Luck everyone on getting a BFP... :flower:


----------



## sugarpi24

Well I went for an ultrasound today and the femera worked!! I have a follicle that's 22!!!! Yayyy!! So I got an injection and we are going to try timed sex...I was going to do IUI but hubby relieved himself before I could tell him not too!! So timed sex it is...next time if this doesn't work we will be doing IUI...yayyy for good news :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

coley - welcome hun! I have heard of women doing a longer protocol of femara but I dont know much about it. Good luck hun!

Bigger - good luck on your scan!

under - I hope they figure something out for you. Please let us know what they say!

afm - I have my baseline scan in a little while...If all is good then I start femara tomorrow!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sugar that is wonderful news...get to the bding!!!!


----------



## Cridge

Thanks nc1998! We're doing well! Starting to get into some routines, which is great.

Hoping to see lots of BFP's around here!! Good luck girls!!


----------



## nc1998

Great news sugarpi! Have fun! ;)

afm - I hate cd1! Last night I had had a rough evening (nothing major just lots of small problems to deal with) and then I went to the bathroom and Af had showed. It was too much for me and I totally burst out crying. Dh thought I was crying about something he had said - lol - poor thing I probably freaked him out! I had been expecting AF all weekend b/c I was super crampy and then the cramps had stopped so I was starting to get hopeful. Oh well, feeling better today - on to the next cycle!


----------



## nc1998

ttc - good luck with your baseline scan and the femara! Fx'd this is your month!


----------



## under25ttc

Update: spoke with doctor tonight. I am staying on 5mg but I will take it 3-10. I started it tonight and will end next Tuesday. I am then scheduled for an ultra sound and blood work next Friday. This will be my first mid cycle Trans vaginal ultra sound.


----------



## nc1998

Sounds good under25 - that way they can see exactly what's going on in there. ;)

I talked with my nurse and they are changing me to days 3-7 instead of 4-8, and she said they may double the dose to 5mg too. And I'm starting progesterone after O also - feeling hopeful for a new cycle!


----------



## under25ttc

Sounds like you are heading In a great direction NC :) I'm happy for u and I can't wait to hear how this cycle turns out! Looks like we are only 2 days apart from what I read.


----------



## Chook

Hey ladies, well of course the wheels fell off for me at the last moment. I went in yesterday for my transfer and I still had six embryos but none had made it to blast. They were still at day 4 stage and yesterday was day 5. They still transferred one little morula embryo and we were hoping the other 5 may make it to blast and be able to freeze. The lab called today to say all though a few had made it to blast but were all of poor quality and not suitable to freeze. We are so dishearted. As most of you know if this Ivf cycle doesn't work then our ttc journey is over. We don't have the money for more Ivf cycles and can't be on medication to prevent miscarrige for natural cycles at home. I really hope this little embie is stubborn!!!
Hope you are all well xox


----------



## TonyaG

I'm so sorry Chook. I hope this one they transferred gets you your bfp. 
I too found out some bad news yesterday. My bleeding was caused by chorionic hemorrhage.


----------



## Grateful365

Chook said:


> Hey ladies, well of course the wheels fell off for me at the last moment. I went in yesterday for my transfer and I still had six embryos but none had made it to blast. They were still at day 4 stage and yesterday was day 5. They still transferred one little morula embryo and we were hoping the other 5 may make it to blast and be able to freeze. The lab called today to say all though a few had made it to blast but were all of poor quality and not suitable to freeze. We are so dishearted. As most of you know if this Ivf cycle doesn't work then our ttc journey is over. We don't have the money for more Ivf cycles and can't be on medication to prevent miscarrige for natural cycles at home. I really hope this little embie is stubborn!!!
> Hope you are all well xox

Chook - I'm sorry to hear of all the stress this must be putting you through. I am praying so hard for you that your little embie will be STRONG as an oak and that your dreams will come true. :hugs::flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

nc - sorry to hear that af gotcha hun. That increase in dose might just do the trick! fxed for you!

Chook - aw that stinks! I really hope this one is it for you....let send him some positive implantation vibes!

under - sounds like you have a plan! Good luck hun!

grateful - how are you feeling hun! How are the symptoms?

afm - I start femara tonight cd3-7 then gonal -f for 3 days, then trigger, then b2b IUI's....In a perfect world that is!!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck ttcbaby!!!


----------



## Grateful365

ttcbaby117 said:


> grateful - how are you feeling hun! How are the symptoms?
> 
> afm - I start femara tonight cd3-7 then gonal -f for 3 days, then trigger, then b2b IUI's....In a perfect world that is!!!!

I'm feeling good. Not too many symptoms yet...just sore BB's mostly and also waking up twice a night to go to the bathroom. I never did that before. I guess I'm feeling a bit nervous still that everything is good in there. :wacko: Just trying to keep the faith strong. Got my blood drawn yesterday so shoul dhave some kind of numbers in the next few days. Thanks so much for asking. :flower:

Best of luck to you this cycle - sounds great and will be looking forward to hear your updates! :happydance:


----------



## sugarpi24

So I got a trigger shot yesterday at 11 am and the nurse said to bd that night today and every other day for 5 days...so if we bd last night at 12:30( this morning) and bd today before work at 3 pm...we should be good right? And then every other day til Wednesday...just making sure we get it right...


----------



## LDizzy30

TonyaG said:


> I'm so sorry Chook. I hope this one they transferred gets you your bfp.
> I too found out some bad news yesterday. My bleeding was caused by chorionic hemorrhage.

Chorionic hemorrhage? Will everything be okay??


----------



## Quindalyn

this is my first cycle on Femara and this could be a TMI, but has anyone else had gas/bloating after taking it?


----------



## TonyaG

LDizzy30 said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> I'm so sorry Chook. I hope this one they transferred gets you your bfp.
> I too found out some bad news yesterday. My bleeding was caused by chorionic hemorrhage.
> 
> Chorionic hemorrhage? Will everything be okay??Click to expand...

I am not sure. The hope is that it heals itself before it can affect the baby. I really don't know what to think.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Tonya - OMG...hun, I hope it corrects itself. 

sugar - I would try to do it again tomorrow in the Am and then every other day...5 days seems long only because they say you usually ov around 36-42 hours after your trigger.

Quin - I found I would have gas/ bloating after I oved when I took femara....but not during...I guess it is possible though.

Grateful - well I am praying those numbers come back on point...please let us know when you get them!


----------



## MMW430

I was happy that I O'ed on Femara. However, according to my CBFM and OPK's I did it on either CD17 or CD18. I'm on CD19 today.

Normally, I have a 28 day cycle. The only time that was different was last month. I didn't O last month, and threw things all off. I was a week late.

Does anyone know if O'ing so late in the cycle would delay AF? Or if O'ing so late would delay a BFP? Obviously I'd rather she not come at all....but I just don't know how long I should wait to test. I'm dying to know, but I'd hate to test right before Christmas and then be all bummed out. :-/


----------



## Allika

Rule of thumb is to expect AF 14 Days past Ovulation. I tested positive on Day 13 past ovulation, but still negative on Day 12....


----------



## Chook

I really hope everything is ok tonya! Thinking of you xox

Thanks girls! Just have to wait and see. Just would have felt sooooo much better if we had some to freeze as back up. We also wanted to donate any left over embryos to help others once we had our little one so feeling really bummed we can't help others as well.


----------



## nc1998

Tonya - hope it is okay! Let us know how you are doing. Are you on bedrest?

MMW - your AF is due about 12-16 days past your O date. The luteal phase (after O) is usually consistent in a woman from cycle to cycle, but the follicular phase (before O) can vary in length. So I wouldn't test until at least 10 dpo, 14 dpo if you want to be extra certain. :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Chook said:


> Hey ladies, well of course the wheels fell off for me at the last moment. I went in yesterday for my transfer and I still had six embryos but none had made it to blast. They were still at day 4 stage and yesterday was day 5. They still transferred one little morula embryo and we were hoping the other 5 may make it to blast and be able to freeze. The lab called today to say all though a few had made it to blast but were all of poor quality and not suitable to freeze. We are so dishearted. As most of you know if this Ivf cycle doesn't work then our ttc journey is over. We don't have the money for more Ivf cycles and can't be on medication to prevent miscarrige for natural cycles at home. I really hope this little embie is stubborn!!!
> Hope you are all well xox

I'm so sorry, Chook. Sending giant :hug:! I hope your little embie is a strong one and it gets snuggled in. I'll be thinking about you and sending good vibes.


----------



## TonyaG

No bed rest. The doctor to me to "take it easy". 
I did tell her that I work two jobs. I thought because the bleed did not get any smaller in 2 weeks she would call put me on bed rest, but she hasn't.


----------



## nc1998

Tonya, I hope you succeed in at least getting a little more rest than usual. Keep us updated! :hugs:


----------



## biggerfamily

Fast update. 

I got a ultrasound tomorrow an started opk testing today an on my CBFM it's a high already :happydance: which is great. I may ovulate Saturday. I also used a internet cheap opk stick an it's already showing 2 lines so that is a +.

Just now waiting to go see RE tomorrow at 2:15pm. Praying for more follies this time around. I love femara.. 

Good luck everyone on trying to get a BFP. I hope we all get a BFP before this year is out as I would love to get a BFP this cycle as my DH has a birthday coming up at end of year. Just be great if could tell him on his BD I'm pregnant.


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck biggerfamily!!! :) hope you get some good ones!!


----------



## Grateful365

biggerfamily said:


> Fast update.
> 
> I got a ultrasound tomorrow an started opk testing today an on my CBFM it's a high already :happydance: which is great. I may ovulate Saturday. I also used a internet cheap opk stick an it's already showing 2 lines so that is a +.
> 
> Just now waiting to go see RE tomorrow at 2:15pm. Praying for more follies this time around. I love femara..
> 
> Good luck everyone on trying to get a BFP. I hope we all get a BFP before this year is out as I would love to get a BFP this cycle as my DH has a birthday coming up at end of year. Just be great if could tell him on his BD I'm pregnant.

Fx'd for you biggerfamily - I hope you get some great news tomorrow at the RE!!!


----------



## TonyaG

nc1998 said:


> Tonya, I hope you succeed in at least getting a little more rest than usual. Keep us updated! :hugs:

I met with my doctor. She said that the bleed is stopping the placenta from fully attaching which is terrible...it is small and at the corner of the placenta, her hope is that it desolves soon. I have another scan December 19, and January 3rd

As for the rest, she said that there is no need for bed rest. Just no sex and no lifting. She said working and standing for long periods of time are fine.


----------



## ttcbaby117

tonya - I hope everything will look perfect on the 19th....

bigger - woohoo!

Lotus - how is your cycle going? When is ER?

Chook -when is the big bfp test? 

MMW - I would test about 14 days after you oved!

AFM - day 2 of femara...I have already have a hot flash today!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Chook

Thank you so much lotus! I just keep telling myself it's not over yet I'm still in the race. How are you going? I bet your getting really excited. Thinking of you hunny xox

My blood test is on the 21st ttc so one week today in Australia xox

Tonya I'm so sorry you are going through this. Take it easy hunny and sending loads of positive vibes xox

Lola! Where are you in the adoption process? Been thinking of you xox

Cridge and Mk I hope you have a wonderful first Christmas with your little ones xox

How are you going grateful and nc? Xox


----------



## ttcbaby117

Chook - I am praying that you get that BFP!


----------



## Chook

Thank you so much ttc! You guys on here are so sweet to me! How are you going?


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> Thank you so much lotus! I just keep telling myself it's not over yet I'm still in the race. How are you going? I bet your getting really excited. Thinking of you hunny xox
> 
> My blood test is on the 21st ttc so one week today in Australia xox
> 
> Tonya I'm so sorry you are going through this. Take it easy hunny and sending loads of positive vibes xox
> 
> Lola! Where are you in the adoption process? Been thinking of you xox
> 
> Cridge and Mk I hope you have a wonderful first Christmas with your little ones xox
> 
> How are you going grateful and nc? Xox


Thanks so much Chook, I am hoping you BFP comes soon in 2013


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> Thank you so much lotus! I just keep telling myself it's not over yet I'm still in the race. How are you going? I bet your getting really excited. Thinking of you hunny xox
> 
> My blood test is on the 21st ttc so one week today in Australia xox
> 
> Tonya I'm so sorry you are going through this. Take it easy hunny and sending loads of positive vibes xox
> 
> Lola! Where are you in the adoption process? Been thinking of you xox
> 
> Cridge and Mk I hope you have a wonderful first Christmas with your little ones xox
> 
> How are you going grateful and nc? Xox


We have 6 more classes CPR home inspection still to go. We really haven't even been accepted yet. I've stopped meds and I know that means no child of my own but I feel better not taking pills all the time


----------



## LotusBlossom

ttcbaby117 said:


> tonya - I hope everything will look perfect on the 19th....
> 
> bigger - woohoo!
> 
> Lotus - how is your cycle going? When is ER?
> 
> Chook -when is the big bfp test?
> 
> MMW - I would test about 14 days after you oved!
> 
> AFM - day 2 of femara...I have already have a hot flash today!!! Woohoo!

ER is tomorrow morning! I'm so excited and ready! I only have 6 big follies that can be seen, but we only need one (and hopefully a couple to freeze)! I'm happy to be finished with the shots, but thankfully the whole process hasn't been as crazy as I thought it would be. The shots don't really hurt at all and taking it day by day has made it pretty easy. I was terrified before starting this IVF journey, so I'm happy to report that it's not so bad. Now let's get that baby in my BELLY!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Chook - well I am on my second day of femara and gonal F is next week for a few days then I will be doing another IUI maybe next weekend.....It will be my second and Last....if this doesnt work then it is IVF for me.

Lotus - Oh wow...Good luck tomorrow...Please update us when you can! That is a relief it isnt as bad as you thought....That offers a bit of relief for me should I have to go down this road next year.


----------



## nc1998

Thanks Chook for asking! I am really praying this is it for you - you really deserve it!

Tonya, I will be thinking about you and I hope the hemorrhage stops asap.

lotus - good luck at the egg retrieval! let us know how it goes. 

biggerfamily - good luck at the re office - hope you have at least one big follicle! 

ttc - we are cycle buddies again this month! I took my first day of femara (5mg this time) today on CD3. Good luck! I am going unmonitored this cycle because we'll be out of town for the holidays when I would normally get my u/s.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh that is awesome NC.....so you will just do opk's to tell you when to BD? When do you usually of onfemara?


----------



## Grateful365

Chook - Thanks for asking. I'm doing fine, just a bit queezy this morning. :wacko:

I'm waiting to celebrate some new BFP's in here for Christmas and the New Year too!


----------



## nc1998

ttcbaby117 said:


> Oh that is awesome NC.....so you will just do opk's to tell you when to BD? When do you usually of onfemara?

I have been o'ing around CD22, but they are hoping to get it earlier with the 5mg instead of 2.5, and taking it CD3-7 instead of 4-8. So I guess we will see! I have a hard time with the opk's b/c of a pituitary problem (have to drink a lot), but I will do my best. I track cervix position, CM and temps - so I can usually tell pretty well. Good luck ttc!


----------



## Cridge

Oh Chook - :hug: Does this (poor quality) maybe explain the mc's at all? Or is it totally unrelated? I hope this little one hangs in there for you!!


----------



## biggerfamily

nc1998 said:


> Thanks Chook for asking! I am really praying this is it for you - you really deserve it!
> 
> Tonya, I will be thinking about you and I hope the hemorrhage stops asap.
> 
> lotus - good luck at the egg retrieval! let us know how it goes.
> 
> biggerfamily - good luck at the re office - hope you have at least one big follicle!
> 
> ttc - we are cycle buddies again this month! I took my first day of femara (5mg this time) today on CD3. Good luck! I am going unmonitored this cycle because we'll be out of town for the holidays when I would normally get my u/s.


Had scan today an have one follie on LO didn't ask the size but will go in Monday for IUI was told my lining looked good an then RE said if this cycles fails he will do one more an that is all he will do. So me an DH is praying this works or next if not I'm going to start a major search for a doctor that will help women my age to get pregnant an may start to save for IVF/ICSI. I don't want to give up my dream of having another baby I just can't do it yet.:cry:

Good Luck ladies on getting a BFP. I'm fixing to go an do some :sex: tonight as tomorrow night can't due to going to do IUI on Monday. I just hope an pray one of the little :spermy: gets to the egg this time.


----------



## sugarpi24

I think I'm feeling myself ovulating...I'm getting cramping in my ovary area...I really hope this works!! I took an interstate cheapie today and it came out a strong positive...so either the shot is in my system or this is a good sign!! :)


----------



## under25ttc

Congrats sugarpi24! That's such a wonderful feeling :D keep us updated and baby dust to you friend


----------



## sugarpi24

I starting freaking out when I saw the positive on the pregnancy test....but its just the shot that caused it to go positive. :) at least I know its working...hopefully :) I go in Wednesday to see if I ovulated...taking a progesterone test :) ill keep you guys posted ;) but I told my hubby at least I know the Internet cheapies work :)


----------



## biggerfamily

sugarpi24 said:


> I starting freaking out when I saw the positive on the pregnancy test....but its just the shot that caused it to go positive. :) at least I know its working...hopefully :) I go in Wednesday to see if I ovulated...taking a progesterone test :) ill keep you guys posted ;) but I told my hubby at least I know the Internet cheapies work :)

Got me FX for you on getting a BFP.

What day are you now if don't mind me asking.

AFM: Me and DH had lots of FUN :sex: earlier this morning. We was planning on having :sex: last night but our DD has a friend spending all night so couldn't until after they went to sleep.. :laugh2:

Today going to be busy waiting on call from a friend come over an help me get my mothers apartment ready for her to come home Monday. My friend is bringing my mother 2 lazyboys, bed, an a potty chair an we're taking my mother a daybed so she can watch tv in living room on day bed if don't feel like being in lazy boy. Gosh Monday is going to be busy with mother coming home from nursing home an us having IUI. WOW!!! 

It will get done I hope before the rains get here.


----------



## sugarpi24

I am on Cd 18...so I got awhile yet...I'm going to try and test the trigger shot out...and then I hope it gets darker...

Baby dust to everyone!! Lets hope we get a Christmas BFP :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck on the IUI biggerfamily!!!


----------



## biggerfamily

sugarpi24 said:


> Good luck on the IUI biggerfamily!!!

Thanks as I need it for this IUI because if this cycle is a bust only one left :cry:
but before do our last one if need it going to have my tubes checked again to make sure nothing wrong since I've had endo removed. 

Be praying for us both to get a BFP this cycle. 

:flower:


----------



## biggerfamily

Update really fast ladies...

IUI is for tomorrow instead of Monday.. Got a peak on my CBFM,took an cheap strip opk an a digital smile an got a smiley so called RE an he said tomorrow morning have it done. I sure hope this cycle is it..:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sheww wee got a 2 1/2 hr drive ahead of us but we are leaving this evening to stay at hotel tonight so can be ready for tomorrow morning. 

Please Please pray this works...


----------



## sugarpi24

Oh wow!! That's exciting!! Good luck!!! :)


----------



## under25ttc

Best of luck biggerfamily! Our thoughts and prayers are with you! FX


----------



## ttcbaby117

nc - good luck to you also! I am so hoping this works for you!


----------



## MMW430

AF isn't due until next Saturday. Last night I had mild cramping, but it was late and we had just left a christmas party at a relatives where I ate a lot so I dismissed it. Got up at 7am to use the bathroom, and I'm spotting. The cramps are gone though. I was doing a good job not obsessing this cycle, but of course now I am.


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies.
I'm so depressed I'm sick. No IUI this time went al that way over for a 2hr drive an didn't get to do it.

Can't explain right now as just to updet to. Life suxs..


----------



## nc1998

Sorry biggerfamily! That's awful that you didn't get to do the iui, esp. after such a long drive.


----------



## Chook

Hey girls, well I'm 7dp5dt today and I'm having some brown spotting and period pain. I also tested and got a bfn so I'm losing hope fast. 
I'm not sure if the poor embryo quality cridge is the reason for the miscarrige or if I just produced to many eggs from a higher dose of stims causing the poor quality. I haven't been able to speak to my fs yet so I'm a little in the dark. 
How are you going lotusblossom??? Any updates??? Xox


----------



## LolaM

This is my first cycle off meds and man the sore BBs. I dont remember this happening before i started taking meds and it was really only a prob on clomid-owwie!:holly::xmas1::xmas21:

Yesterday was our 2 year anniversary. We had some dinner and did some shopping for the "kids" and BIL. Tomorrow is class #5


----------



## LotusBlossom

Chook said:


> Hey girls, well I'm 7dp5dt today and I'm having some brown spotting and period pain. I also tested and got a bfn so I'm losing hope fast.
> I'm not sure if the poor embryo quality cridge is the reason for the miscarrige or if I just produced to many eggs from a higher dose of stims causing the poor quality. I haven't been able to speak to my fs yet so I'm a little in the dark.
> How are you going lotusblossom??? Any updates??? Xox

I'm so sorry you are having spotting and pain. I have heard that cramping and spotting are normal in early pregnancy and it's still early for testing. Check out the ivf oct/nov/dec thread. Someone on there just went through the same situation of early bfn that turned into a bfp today! You are not out yet! :hugs:

I am doing a 5dt on Wednesday! Right now we have 3 embryos that are doing well, but Dr wants to push to day 5 to choose the best one to transfer. We are hoping to freeze the other two. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Chook

That's fantastic lotus!!! Good luck to you hunny. Keep going little embies!!! Keep us updated. Xox
I just rang the clinic and she said she didn't want to get my hopes up but it sounds like implantation spotting!!! It has stopped now so really only was a tiny bit. I still have cramping but she said that was fine. My blood test is in two days. Glad I called. I'm feeling positive again. It's such a emotional roller coaster!


----------



## LotusBlossom

:happydance: Yay, Chook! I just looked back and the woman I mentioned got a bfn on 8dp5dt and a bfp today, 9dp5dt! Good luck!! Two more days! I'll be thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## Chook

I just read through the posts! It's given me some more hope. Thank you xox


----------



## Grateful365

LolaM said:


> This is my first cycle off meds and man the sore BBs. I dont remember this happening before i started taking meds and it was really only a prob on clomid-owwie!:holly::xmas1::xmas21:
> 
> Yesterday was our 2 year anniversary. We had some dinner and did some shopping for the "kids" and BIL. Tomorrow is class #5

Happy Anniversary to you and DH Lola!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Chook said:


> That's fantastic lotus!!! Good luck to you hunny. Keep going little embies!!! Keep us updated. Xox
> I just rang the clinic and she said she didn't want to get my hopes up but it sounds like implantation spotting!!! It has stopped now so really only was a tiny bit. I still have cramping but she said that was fine. My blood test is in two days. Glad I called. I'm feeling positive again. It's such a emotional roller coaster!

That sounds positive! :thumbup: Chook I am praying for you, your DH and your little embie.


----------



## karenh

Hey guys! Congratz on the BFPs out there since I have posted.

I am on my fourth round of 7.5 mg of Femara and IUI. I had my mid cycle ultrasound yesterday and I have to mature follicles on the left. I took the trigger last night and my iui is tomorrow. This is our last IUI with Femara. If it doesn't work we have a discussion with RE Jan 14 to talk about our next step. I was wondering if you guys thought there was any reason to to IUI with shots or just go to IVF? Any thoughts? Thanks guys!


----------



## MMW430

I talked to the doctor's office today because I am having typical AF symptoms. I'm on CD25. I'm 8dpo, and Sunday into yesterday I had a teeny bit of brown/pink spotting along with cramps. The spotting is gone now, but the mild cramps remain.

I was hoping they'd just call me in what I need to take so that way I could at least have it to take when I need to, because I'm a little concerned AF is going to end up coinciding with Christmas. The pharmacy isn't open on Christmas, and I'm sure it'll close early Christmas Eve which could cause a potential problem. Of course, that isn't going to happen. I have to wait until AF starts because they feel that what I was experiencing could be indicative of implantation bleeding, and then they're going to up my dose (right now I'm on 2.5mg). As nice of a thought thinking it's implantation bleeding is, I really think AF is coming. I don't want to get my hopes up.

I guess it's just a waiting game.


----------



## Chiles

karenh said:


> Hey guys! Congratz on the BFPs out there since I have posted.
> 
> I am on my fourth round of 7.5 mg of Femara and IUI. I had my mid cycle ultrasound yesterday and I have to mature follicles on the left. I took the trigger last night and my iui is tomorrow. This is our last IUI with Femara. If it doesn't work we have a discussion with RE Jan 14 to talk about our next step. I was wondering if you guys thought there was any reason to to IUI with shots or just go to IVF? Any thoughts? Thanks guys!

Hey Karen.

I am a former Femara friend. I did a few cycles and had to move on as well. 

Shots are you talking about injectable meds? If your partner have good sperm I would definetly give IUI a shot first. Some insurance companies make it mandatory to try IUI before they pay for IVF. I wish you luck with your current cycle!!!!! :dust: 

Hey Femara friends!!!! I am glad to see some new faces!!! welcome all, and Goodluck to everyone....

Wishing you all the best with your cycles, And a very Happy Holidays!!!!

Oh and congrats to all the new bfp!!!! and lots of sticky vibes!!!!!!


----------



## MKHewson

Chiles said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Congratz on the BFPs out there since I have posted.
> 
> I am on my fourth round of 7.5 mg of Femara and IUI. I had my mid cycle ultrasound yesterday and I have to mature follicles on the left. I took the trigger last night and my iui is tomorrow. This is our last IUI with Femara. If it doesn't work we have a discussion with RE Jan 14 to talk about our next step. I was wondering if you guys thought there was any reason to to IUI with shots or just go to IVF? Any thoughts? Thanks guys!
> 
> Hey Karen.
> 
> I am a former Femara friend. I did a few cycles and had to move on as well.
> 
> Shots are you talking about injectable meds? If your partner have good sperm I would definetly give IUI a shot first. Some insurance companies make it mandatory to try IUI before they pay for IVF. I wish you luck with your current cycle!!!!! :dust:
> 
> Hey Femara friends!!!! I am glad to see some new faces!!! welcome all, and Goodluck to everyone....
> 
> Wishing you all the best with your cycles, And a very Happy Holidays!!!!
> 
> Oh and congrats to all the new bfp!!!! and lots of sticky vibes!!!!!!Click to expand...

Hey Lady, hows it going, wont be long now till you LO is here, are you getting excited?


----------



## karenh

Chiles said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Hey guys! Congratz on the BFPs out there since I have posted.
> 
> I am on my fourth round of 7.5 mg of Femara and IUI. I had my mid cycle ultrasound yesterday and I have to mature follicles on the left. I took the trigger last night and my iui is tomorrow. This is our last IUI with Femara. If it doesn't work we have a discussion with RE Jan 14 to talk about our next step. I was wondering if you guys thought there was any reason to to IUI with shots or just go to IVF? Any thoughts? Thanks guys!
> 
> Hey Karen.
> 
> I am a former Femara friend. I did a few cycles and had to move on as well.
> 
> Shots are you talking about injectable meds? If your partner have good sperm I would definetly give IUI a shot first. Some insurance companies make it mandatory to try IUI before they pay for IVF. I wish you luck with your current cycle!!!!! :dust:
> 
> Hey Femara friends!!!! I am glad to see some new faces!!! welcome all, and Goodluck to everyone....
> 
> Wishing you all the best with your cycles, And a very Happy Holidays!!!!
> 
> Oh and congrats to all the new bfp!!!! and lots of sticky vibes!!!!!!Click to expand...

So the issue is our insurance doesn't cover anything, and we have already had three failed iuis and if tomorrows doesn't work that will make four. My question is do we do more iuis just with the injectables which three failed cycles will cost the same is IVF which has much better stats.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Karen- I would suggest moving to IVF. Of course, I'm a little biased since my IVF embryo transfer is tomorrow!!!! :winkwink: We found out through the Kruger strict criteria SA that IUIs never would have worked and we did 6 of them. So much money wasted! Now, we actually have a chance to have our baby. Good luck to you whatever you decide! :hugs:


----------



## Chook

Hi girls, well it's all over for me. Stupid Af arrived full force today. I'm absolutely guttered at the moment. 
Good luck with your transfer lotus!!! I know you will have better luck then me xox
Thank you all for you support. I've been on femara friends since day one and have road the roller coaster of emotions with you all. Good luck to you all!!! I hope you have a wonderful Christmas and to those of you still waiting I hope 2013 brings you your bfp's. 
Xox


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> Hi girls, well it's all over for me. Stupid Af arrived full force today. I'm absolutely guttered at the moment.
> Good luck with your transfer lotus!!! I know you will have better luck then me xox
> Thank you all for you support. I've been on femara friends since day one and have road the roller coaster of emotions with you all. Good luck to you all!!! I hope you have a wonderful Christmas and to those of you still waiting I hope 2013 brings you your bfp's.
> Xox


:cry::hugs: I have been right here with you, when we were in the old room before this one was started! Do you have a plan? What is next for you?


----------



## Chiles

Hello MK, Its been forever since I have heard from you. Your baby girl is soooooo beautiful!!!!!! I need to find your journal and follow you!!! Yes its right around the corner!!! still seem like forever away though!!!

@ Karen- I would do one round of injects and then go straight to IVF if you are paying for it out of pocket. :flower: The chances of conceiving are higher. But also weigh your options because IVF is not am 100% and nobody wants to pay a bill that big for nothing. 

I would definetly go for at least one round of injects plus IUI to see how you respond. If you only end up with 2 mature follicles than you don't want to risk an IVF cycle with nothing to freeze and some doctors will cancel your IVF with just that. Or you may overstimulate and have to convert to IVF anyways. which happened to me. But what would be awesome if you got pregnant with that IUI and don't have to spend all that money on IVF. If that cycle fails I would then do IVF. And I say this becaus you are paying out of pocket and thats what my clinic told me because we would have paid out of pocket for IVF as well. Well except meds


----------



## Chook

I have no plans for the moment Lola. We are out of cash and unless I can find a doctor who will allow me to stay on steroids to try " naturally" then we have no choice but to give up. It's freaking heart breaking at the moment. I'm so proud of you trying to adopt! You and your hubby will make wonderful parents to a little one that really needs your love. I think having to give up is harder then still trying so you are really brave hunny. I just want to get through Christmas in one piece then I'm going to see my immunologist in march so maybe he will be able to suggest something but for now we will take our well deserved break. I've had a bottle of wine in the fridge since last Christmas so I might crack it and have a glass tonight xox


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> I have no plans for the moment Lola. We are out of cash and unless I can find a doctor who will allow me to stay on steroids to try " naturally" then we have no choice but to give up. It's freaking heart breaking at the moment. I'm so proud of you trying to adopt! You and your hubby will make wonderful parents to a little one that really needs your love. I think having to give up is harder then still trying so you are really brave hunny. I just want to get through Christmas in one piece then I'm going to see my immunologist in march so maybe he will be able to suggest something but for now we will take our well deserved break. I've had a bottle of wine in the fridge since last Christmas so I might crack it and have a glass tonight xox

:hugs::bodyb::wine::xmas21:


----------



## karenh

Chook: I am so sorry! I cant even imagine how hard it must feel to feel as though there are no options left. Try and enjoy your break and the time with your hubby.

Lotus: Thank you! I am going to ask about the Kruger Strict test at my appointment today. Good luck with your embryo transfer today!

Chiles: Thank you so much for your advice, it is really helpful. I go to a RESOLVE support group once a month and I posed my query to them last night. Everyone agreed that we should just go to IVF, and then one person piped up and said what you did. Try one round with the injectables to see how I respond and then move onto IVF. I think that sounds like a good idea. Thank you so much!

AFM: Hopefully I wont have to about IVF or anything, I have my fourth IUI in five hours.


----------



## nc1998

Dear Chook, I am so so sorry! :hugs: What a difficult situation to be in. I wish you the best, and maybe one day, through a miracle that we can't see now, you will get that baby you want and deserve so badly. Wishing you a peaceful holidays.


----------



## nc1998

Karen - good luck with the IUI! Hoping you won't need the injects or ivf! :)


----------



## nc1998

LotusBlossom said:


> Karen- I would suggest moving to IVF. Of course, I'm a little biased since my IVF embryo transfer is tomorrow!!!! :winkwink: We found out through the Kruger strict criteria SA that IUIs never would have worked and we did 6 of them. So much money wasted! Now, we actually have a chance to have our baby. Good luck to you whatever you decide! :hugs:

Good luck with the transfer lotus! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## LolaM

Meanwhile I'm on day 4 of sore bbs. Ow ow ow I'm pretty sure I've already O'd so this can stop anytime thank you!


----------



## sugarpi24

Well I got my progesterone tested today it was 13.3 :) they want it over 10 so that's awesome!! Also my thyroid is normal!! So yayyy!! Good news today :) femera worked for me this cycle. Hope I get good news on Christmas :) if not at least I know femera worked :)


----------



## Chiles

FX for you Karen!!! And tons of :dust:


----------



## LotusBlossom

Chook, I am so so sorry. :hug:

This world of infertility is so unfair. I hope your immunologist has some answers for you in March. Enjoy that wine!! :hugs:

I had my transfer today and we transferred one grade A blast. We might have one or two to freeze. We'll find out tomorrow. I'm on bed rest now for 24 hours and then just taking it easy until the pregnancy test next week. My betas are on the 26th and 28th, but they only give me the second results to make sure the numbers increase. Fingers crossed!


----------



## nc1998

LolaM said:


> Meanwhile I'm on day 4 of sore bbs. Ow ow ow I'm pretty sure I've already O'd so this can stop anytime thank you!

You're off the meds now, right Lola - do you O on your own? Why did they medicate you?


----------



## nc1998

sugarpi - great news about the progesterone! fx'd for you!

lotus - wow, congratulations on the transfer... sounds really hopeful! 

afm- cd10, finished my femara a few days ago. Hoping to O sometime next week!


----------



## Jugs21

Hey girls, 
so i've posted on other threads. I had my first round of femara this cycle at 5mg day 2-6.
Day 15 scan showed a 22mm follicle on my right ovary. I was chuffed as it is the only time I've had any follicles! Just one folly but better then zero!
They gave me a trigger (ovitrelle) that day so there was lots of :sex: for 2 days!
I did my Day 23 progesterone a few days ago and it was 66!!!! Hoping that means I had a good ovulation!
Now anxiously waiting and am sure my mind is playing tricks on me. On and off sore breasts, pain in back, REALLY bad reflux. Don't want to get my hopes up too high, still another week before I test :wacko:

Fingers crossed. 

Sugarpi glad femara doing the trick for you, hoping for :bfp: REAL soon for all :thumbup:

Good luck

Jugs


----------



## LolaM

nc1998 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Meanwhile I'm on day 4 of sore bbs. Ow ow ow I'm pretty sure I've already O'd so this can stop anytime thank you!
> 
> You're off the meds now, right Lola - do you O on your own? Why did they medicate you?Click to expand...


I did O on my own, just poorly and they werent sure if it was because of 10 years of BCP or because I was like that naturally.


----------



## under25ttc

I have my first mid cycle ultra sound tomorrow to check my follicles. They never asked to monitor me on clomid and on my first 3 attempts of Femera, but they want to start now. Seeing as this is my first mid cycle ultra sound, what can I expect? What are good numbers for follicles? Lining? I'm also having my estrogen drawn and was curious what numbers should I hope for in my results?
The doctor didn't really give me much advanced break down. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Chook - I am so sorry hun. I was really hoping and praying that this was it for you.

Lotus - good luck in your transfer....keep growing lil embies.

To all the ladies who have gone on to realize their dream of a lil one.....thank you for stopping in and checking on us. It so nice to have your support....and also to see that it is possible to have our lil ones.

Afm- had my blood work and u/s done and it seems I have 1follie at 21 and 2 others at15....I'm not to happy about it but I guess all you need is one. I am waiting on my E2 number to see if they want me to continue with the gonal f or trigger with what I have. This would make my iui tomorrow and saturday.

I will let you know once I hear and update.


----------



## biggerfamily

Sorry I've not being around much. 

Mother got out of nursing home an already put back in hospital due to issues. Then of course you all know my IUI was canceled due to DH couldn't do his job so we was told to try an BD later that day an we finally did but now I've got the most horrible YI ever. I'm 4dpo with a YI gosh I hate it. 


Hope you all are ready for Christmas. As for us not near ready since trying to tend to my mother issues, running back an fourth to ER an then mother was finally put in hospital, high winds trying to knock out our power so everything is just going nuts here but did get my Christmas cupcakes made for the kiddo's at school & for the staff. Sent 28 cupcakes today an none came home :haha:


----------



## karenh

Sugarpie: Yay! So glad the femara worked! Fingers crossed you get your BFP!

LotusBlossom: Congrats on your transfer, that is so exciting! I will be praying for you!

Jugs: Sounds like the febara is working for you! Good luck in this TWW.

Under25ttc: I am glad the docs are getting more into this for you. What I have determined is any follicle over 19mm is good. Lining should be between I think 7 and 15, I could be off on those numbers, I personally like mine around 10. You also want a triple pattern in the lining. I dont ever have my estrogen checked, that I know of. Good luck!

Ttcbaby: I am sorry you didnt have the number of follicles you wanted. Hopefully that one mature follicle will be your miracle.

AFM: Here is what I put in my journal from the day of my IUI 12/19/12. If anything doesnt make sence or you have questions feel free to ask. We headed right to my IUI appointment after lunch. We were early, but they took us back right away anyway. I really appreciated that. Alexa did the IUI. I knew Dr. Hesla wouldnt be the one doing it, so I was really glad that the nurse I got was Alexa. I really like her. The IUI was a little more painful than normal, but not too bad. The weird part is I didnt have hardly any cramping or pain yesterday like I usually do. While I was laying for the required 10 minutes Alexa came back in and said she found the info about my HSG on the top of my file. She said that the lady had to move the dye around because it wasnt moving freely in my uterus. Dr. Hesla hadnt looked at the pictures yet. He may want to run more test, or he may just be satisfied with the results from the radiologist.
When we finally made it home and I went up to take a nap I got a call from Alexa. She said Dr. Hesla said there are some abnormalities with my uterus but it shouldnt affect the results of the IUI. He thinks I have a really good chance of become pregnant this cycle. However, if we were to proceed to IVF it would probably be an issue. How could it be an issue for one and not the other, that doesnt make sense to me AT ALL! So if this IUI doesnt work he wants me to have a saline sonogram and maybe a tissue biopsy for my uterine lining next month. Yikes, that sounds like a lot of money! I really hope this IUI works and we dont have to worry about it. Prayers Please!


----------



## Grateful365

karenh said:


> AFM: Here is what I put in my journal from the day of my IUI 12/19/12. If anything doesnt make sence or you have questions feel free to ask. We headed right to my IUI appointment after lunch. We were early, but they took us back right away anyway. I really appreciated that. Alexa did the IUI. I knew Dr. Hesla wouldnt be the one doing it, so I was really glad that the nurse I got was Alexa. I really like her. The IUI was a little more painful than normal, but not too bad. The weird part is I didnt have hardly any cramping or pain yesterday like I usually do. While I was laying for the required 10 minutes Alexa came back in and said she found the info about my HSG on the top of my file. She said that the lady had to move the dye around because it wasnt moving freely in my uterus. Dr. Hesla hadnt looked at the pictures yet. He may want to run more test, or he may just be satisfied with the results from the radiologist.
> When we finally made it home and I went up to take a nap I got a call from Alexa. She said Dr. Hesla said there are some abnormalities with my uterus but it shouldnt affect the results of the IUI. He thinks I have a really good chance of become pregnant this cycle. However, if we were to proceed to IVF it would probably be an issue. How could it be an issue for one and not the other, that doesnt make sense to me AT ALL! So if this IUI doesnt work he wants me to have a saline sonogram and maybe a tissue biopsy for my uterine lining next month. Yikes, that sounds like a lot of money! I really hope this IUI works and we dont have to worry about it. Prayers Please!

Karen - Lots of prayers going your way!!!:flower:


----------



## Cridge

Oh Chook! :hug: I'm so sorry!! You definitely deserve a break and I hope you're able to enjoy this Christmas! Infertility sucks. It's not fair! :hugs: Take care of yourself hun!!


----------



## karenh

Grateful365 said:


> Karen - Lots of prayers going your way!!!:flower:

Thank you!:hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Bigger - wow you have been busy!
karen - Praying IVF wont be needed!


----------



## karenh

thank you guys so much for being so supportive!


----------



## Oceangirl182

Chook said:


> That's fantastic lotus!!! Good luck to you hunny. Keep going little embies!!! Keep us updated. Xox
> I just rang the clinic and she said she didn't want to get my hopes up but it sounds like implantation spotting!!! It has stopped now so really only was a tiny bit. I still have cramping but she said that was fine. My blood test is in two days. Glad I called. I'm feeling positive again. It's such a emotional roller coaster!

Chook sorry!!!!

Karen fingers are crossed for ya!


----------



## KittyKatt

Hello! I just finished my first round of femara. DH and I have been TTC for 3 years now. I was on depo before that and I don't think I have been having good OV's. Since I am 38 (today) dr didn't want to wait anymore. Today is CD10 and I took femara 2.5mg cd3-7. So far I haven't noticed any side effects. Going to start OPK's today and see how that goes. I am trying not to get discouraged but its hard! Good luck everyone.


----------



## ttcbaby117

kitty - good luck hun...i oved about a day or 2 early on femara.

afm - IUI #1 down. We go back in the morning for our last one. DH sperm was not as wonderful as last IUI cycle. It went from 25 million post wash to 11.7 million post wash this time. I wonder why such a difference? I guess it is what it is....like I always say!


----------



## karenh

KittyKatt said:


> Hello! I just finished my first round of femara. DH and I have been TTC for 3 years now. I was on depo before that and I don't think I have been having good OV's. Since I am 38 (today) dr didn't want to wait anymore. Today is CD10 and I took femara 2.5mg cd3-7. So far I haven't noticed any side effects. Going to start OPK's today and see how that goes. I am trying not to get discouraged but its hard! Good luck everyone.

Happy Birthday! Good luck! I hope the Femara works for you.


----------



## KittyKatt

Thank you! I'll take all the luck I can get!! LOL.. This has been a challenge I wasn't expecting!


----------



## biggerfamily

ttcbaby117 said:


> kitty - good luck hun...i oved about a day or 2 early on femara.
> 
> afm - IUI #1 down. We go back in the morning for our last one. DH sperm was not as wonderful as last IUI cycle. It went from 25 million post wash to 11.7 million post wash this time. I wonder why such a difference? I guess it is what it is....like I always say!

11.7 million is still really good. If the count was under 10million a lot of doctors wouldn't be pleased but with that number that is great. 

I'll keep my FX for you to get a BFP soon. 

AFM: Still been very busy haven't got to go an see my mother since she's been put in nursing home due to it's a hr drive an with the holidays the gas money is low with rough weather here. 

Now on another note. I had a drop in my temperature the other morning but now it's back up I'm now thinking Im 8dpo now. I've started to have some mild cramping off n on at night but trying not to think much of it since it's the holidays. This Christmas is going to be very hard as now my DH father an step mother is both sick so no getting together for the holidays. So my family is staying home through out the holidays til everyone gets better.


I pray all of you has a great Christmas with friends an Family...


----------



## karenh

Merry Christmas everyone! I hope the holidays are joyful.


----------



## sugarpi24

im on cd27 today and 13 days past my trigger shot...i tested yesterday it was a faint positive...and today its gone so i have a feeling ill be getting a BFN tomorrow :( i dont think its gonna happen this cycle :( hubby told me not to lose hope. but im trying to not get my hopes up :(

but on a happy note :Merry Christmas everyone! :)


----------



## biggerfamily

sugarpi24 said:


> im on cd27 today and 13 days past my trigger shot...i tested yesterday it was a faint positive...and today its gone so i have a feeling ill be getting a BFN tomorrow :( i dont think its gonna happen this cycle :( hubby told me not to lose hope. but im trying to not get my hopes up :(
> 
> but on a happy note :Merry Christmas everyone! :)

I'll keep my FX for you to get a BFP this cycle. Don't give up just yet anything is possible this time of year.. :hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

So... I got 2 BFPs yesterday and one today! Went in for my first beta and will have another on Friday. Fingers crossed that the numbers are doubling. I can't believe it. I'm pregnant!


----------



## sugarpi24

Congrats lotus!


----------



## TonyaG

Great News Lotus!!


----------



## LolaM

LotusBlossom said:


> So... I got 2 BFPs yesterday and one today! Went in for my first beta and will have another on Friday. Fingers crossed that the numbers are doubling. I can't believe it. I'm pregnant!

Merry Christmas indeed!!!!

AFM, I'm not sure when I O'd but I did and I'm pleased to announce that a slow temp rise continues. Hopefully I'm cured--fxed--we continue with our adoption classes in the new year. Hope everyone is having a great holiday.


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> So... I got 2 BFPs yesterday and one today! Went in for my first beta and will have another on Friday. Fingers crossed that the numbers are doubling. I can't believe it. I'm pregnant!

Oh my gosh! Congrats! :happydance::thumbup::hugs::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy:


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> So... I got 2 BFPs yesterday and one today! Went in for my first beta and will have another on Friday. Fingers crossed that the numbers are doubling. I can't believe it. I'm pregnant!
> 
> Merry Christmas indeed!!!!
> 
> AFM, I'm not sure when I O'd but I did and I'm pleased to announce that a slow temp rise continues. Hopefully I'm cured--fxed--we continue with our adoption classes in the new year. Hope everyone is having a great holiday.Click to expand...

That is great! Good luck with your endevors this coming year.


----------



## MKHewson

LotusBlossom said:


> So... I got 2 BFPs yesterday and one today! Went in for my first beta and will have another on Friday. Fingers crossed that the numbers are doubling. I can't believe it. I'm pregnant!

That is fantastic, congrats


----------



## nc1998

Lotus - how exciting!! Congratulations!! What a wonderful Christmas present. :)


----------



## Jugs21

Massive congrats Lotus, certainly fab news! :thumbup:

I'm 15 days post ovulation and really confused :wacko:

I have had 3 negative tests (Day 27, 31 and 32) and yesterday got some light bleeding and brown discharge (after intercourse). 

I thought the :witch: had arrived but I woke up this morning with REALLY sore breasts, more than usual! I did a clearblue digital test again and it said 'NOT PREGNANT'!

I've had some cramping in the past few days, all of which made me think AF is arriving, but no more cramps and a very very slight brown discharge now!

It seems too late to be implantation and surely I would have had a BFP by now if I was pregnant.

Can anyone help?

I know I need to retest in a few days, but this 2WW has been sooo stressful for me and DH. It even ruined Christmas sadly :( Any advice would be grately appreciated. 

Sugarpi, any luck?

Goodluck everyone, hoping for some new year babies :winkwink:

Jugs


----------



## LolaM

Jugs21 said:


> Massive congrats Lotus, certainly fab news! :thumbup:
> 
> I'm 15 days post ovulation and really confused :wacko:
> 
> I have had 3 negative tests (Day 27, 31 and 32) and yesterday got some light bleeding and brown discharge (after intercourse).
> 
> I thought the :witch: had arrived but I woke up this morning with REALLY sore breasts, more than usual! I did a clearblue digital test again and it said 'NOT PREGNANT'!
> 
> I've had some cramping in the past few days, all of which made me think AF is arriving, but no more cramps and a very very slight brown discharge now!
> 
> It seems too late to be implantation and surely I would have had a BFP by now if I was pregnant.
> 
> Can anyone help?
> 
> I know I need to retest in a few days, but this 2WW has been sooo stressful for me and DH. It even ruined Christmas sadly :( Any advice would be grately appreciated.
> 
> Sugarpi, any luck?
> 
> Goodluck everyone, hoping for some new year babies :winkwink:
> 
> Jugs

How "late" are you? I would say give it a few more days and if you arent getting BFP call your dr for a check up. I have read that implantation can take 7 to 14 days, so it *could* be implantation and therefore woulnt show up on a HPT, give it a few more days.


----------



## sugarpi24

I got a faint bfp today at home ...but a negative blood test today I don't get it :(


----------



## MKHewson

sugarpi24 said:


> I got a faint bfp today at home ...but a negative blood test today I don't get it :(

Perhaps it was a chemical? So sorry about your blood test. That would be awful to have a positive bfp @ home.:hugs: only to have bloodwork tell you otherwise


----------



## nc1998

Jugs - wait a couple of days and then I agree with Lola and call your dr. But probably in 2 more days you will have either AF or a bfp hopefully! Good luck!

Sugarpi - hmmm... maybe you implanted late and your blood bfp wasn't registering yet? Was the blood test from today or did you just get the results today? I would test again tomorrow - hope af stays away!

karen - how are you doing? what dpo are you?

afm - cd17 and I feel like I am about to O! Hoping it will happen in the next day or two. :)


----------



## LolaM

Bigger--your chart is lookin spiffy--when you gonna test?:thumbup:


And by the way-my BBs are still keeeeling meee!:holly::xmas8: Im feeling so much more relaxed now that im not constantly taking pills and peeing on things


----------



## sugarpi24

blood test was today same as the HPT at home :/ only the blood test was later in the day so idk. ill see what the next few days bring :/


----------



## LolaM

sugarpi24 said:


> blood test was today same as the HPT at home :/ only the blood test was later in the day so idk. ill see what the next few days bring :/


:shrug::coffee::awww::hug:


----------



## sugarpi24

I think af is here. I was spotting early this morning and when I woke up a little more so I think shes on the way. Hubby is getting an SA done tomorrow. Hope hes okay. Going to try an IUI this next cycle as long as everything is okay. Im trying to stay happy and just say that since af is here I can try out my new coffee maker and drink on new years...right :/ on to the next cycle. Ill let you guys know what hubbys SA says.


----------



## nc1998

sugarpi24 said:


> I think af is here. I was spotting early this morning and when I woke up a little more so I think shes on the way. Hubby is getting an SA done tomorrow. Hope hes okay. Going to try an IUI this next cycle as long as everything is okay. Im trying to stay happy and just say that since af is here I can try out my new coffee maker and drink on new years...right :/ on to the next cycle. Ill let you guys know what hubbys SA says.

Sorry for af, sugarpi! :hugs:


----------



## Jugs21

sugarpi24 said:


> I think af is here. I was spotting early this morning and when I woke up a little more so I think shes on the way. Hubby is getting an SA done tomorrow. Hope hes okay. Going to try an IUI this next cycle as long as everything is okay. Im trying to stay happy and just say that since af is here I can try out my new coffee maker and drink on new years...right :/ on to the next cycle. Ill let you guys know what hubbys SA says.

Sorry to hear AF is arriving Sugarpi! I'm sure a cheeky few drinkies on new years eve won't hurt! 

And thank you girls for all your support. The :witch: arrived with full force this morning. Cramps had me doubled over but I guess this is what post-ovulation AF feels like, don't think I've ever had that before :nope:

Managed to get another script of 5mg Femara from the clinic and will start it tomorrow! Here's to another round!!

Trying to remain positive, I know it was REALLY optimistic to think I would get a :bfp: the first time I ovulated! At least I know Femara produces me some follicles.

Sugarpi, are you choosing to do IUI or did the clinic recommend it? My clinic didn't give me an option, advised to try naturally (BD) for 3 cycles I think.


----------



## sugarpi24

I know how you feel Jugs! I was hoping the first time I ovulated I would get my bfp and I thought I had it :( my doctor wanted to try a few cycles without doing IUI and injectables and then check hubbys SA to make sure hes okay before going with the IUI but when I went in there on Cd 14 and had my u/s and saw a big follicle they gave me the option on timed sex or IUI so since hubby had relieved himself that day we couldn't do IUI so we did timed intercourse this last cycle and told hubby to hold off for IUI. So we will see. Cant wait to try out my new coffee maker :) good luck this cycle!! Maybe second times a charm :)


----------



## karenh

sugarpie: I am so sorry your hsg came back negative. I can not imagine how that would feel after getting a positive at home. Have a good New Year and good luck next cyle.

nc1988: I hope you ovulate soon! Catch that egg!

Jugs21: Sorry af showed. It is completely normal to think that now that you actually can get pregnant it should happen. I was there and was crushed when AF showed up. Now that you are on your way I hope it isn't too much longer for you.


----------



## karenh

nc1998 said:


> karen - how are you doing? what dpo are you?

I am doing ok. No symptoms at all except moodiness. I am on CD 25 9dpo and iui. Really not sure how I am feeling about this cycle. I really need our BFP to be this cycle, but it is really hard for me to have any hope anymore.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Good luck, Karen! Thinking about you! XO


----------



## MKHewson

Lotus when do you get your beta back today


----------



## biggerfamily

May Everyone Have A Very Happy New Year an Get Your BFP's!!!

AFM: Still going to be TTC but my DH & I decided be best to leave the internet to relax an not stress..Do our last 2 IUI's these next few months an then save for IVF/ICSI/PGD an more for 2014.

God Bless All an may you all have a HH9M to all.

Good Bye I'm Gone Now!!!v


----------



## LotusBlossom

MKHewson said:


> Lotus when do you get your beta back today

Not until 2 pm-ish Hawaii time, two hours from now. I hope the nurse calls by 2:30. I'll be staring at my phone in anticipation! I did another digital test a little while ago and "Pregnant" popped up within 30 seconds!!


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope you get good news lotus!! :)


----------



## karenh

lotus i hope the news was good!


----------



## LotusBlossom

It was! Confirmed :bfp: ! :happydance:


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> It was! Confirmed :bfp: ! :happydance:

Wonderful! Congratz!


----------



## sugarpi24

Yayyyy lotus!!! Congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months! :) do anything different this cycle? Was it the femera?


----------



## LotusBlossom

sugarpi24 said:


> Yayyyy lotus!!! Congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months! :) do anything different this cycle? Was it the femera?

I did a few cycles with clomid and then femara (6 total IUIs), but after getting a Kruger strict criteria SA with a new Dr, we found out the IUIs wouldn't work and decided to do IVF. This was our first IVF cycle and our first ever BFP! :happydance:


----------



## sugarpi24

.I cancelled hubbys SA tomorrow...I don't want to know. I don't want him blaming himself if it goes bad and I don't want to blame him. If it went bad. I'm feeling good about waiting...since this was the only cycle I ovulated...maybe now we can get a bfp now that I'm ovulating...so holding off on that. :)


----------



## nc1998

LotusBlossom said:


> It was! Confirmed :bfp: ! :happydance:

Yay, great news! Wishing you a wonderful nine months! :happydance:


----------



## nc1998

sugarpi24 said:


> .I cancelled hubbys SA tomorrow...I don't want to know. I don't want him blaming himself if it goes bad and I don't want to blame him. If it went bad. I'm feeling good about waiting...since this was the only cycle I ovulated...maybe now we can get a bfp now that I'm ovulating...so holding off on that. :)

I think you're right, it makes sense to give it a few ovulatory cycles first - esp. if you think the SA might upset either one of you if it doesn't come back perfect. :) No need stressing out if the problem was related to being anovulatory. Good luck next month!


----------



## sugarpi24

It didn't hit me til the night before :/ cuz before I was the one that wanted it...scary stuff :/ lets hope me ovulating is what we need. Doing femera again! Ill be starting it here soon! Super excited to see what happens :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

Fingers crossed for you, sugarpi! Let's hope this next cycle is yours!


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> .I cancelled hubbys SA tomorrow...I don't want to know. I don't want him blaming himself if it goes bad and I don't want to blame him. If it went bad. I'm feeling good about waiting...since this was the only cycle I ovulated...maybe now we can get a bfp now that I'm ovulating...so holding off on that. :)

This is just my opinion, and maybe it is such because it was my OBs as well and I adore him, but why spend the money and waist the time doing the IUIs if all along they won't work because there is an issue with the sperm? Just my two cents.


----------



## sugarpi24

Because its something we decided to do. I understand what your saying that's the way I felt but I don't know if I could handle knowing right now if his sperm is bad or not...id rather stay optimistic and positive and try an IUI then test him and then the specialist tell me they wont do anything more but IVF because we cant afford IVF. I want options and I don't want to be turned down. Ive seen where if the husband or whatever has issues with his sperm they wont do anything more to help you and all they will say is "IVF is the only option we can offer you". My insurance covers evrrything but IVF... i even have unlimited IUIs. We don't think hes the issue...maybe later down the road if iuis and timed sex isn't working we will test him...but right now I don't want to know and we want to just keep doing what we are doing...like I said before that was the first time I ovulated..so maybe here soon me ovulating will be what we needed...but I see what your saying Karen.


----------



## LotusBlossom

karenh said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> .I cancelled hubbys SA tomorrow...I don't want to know. I don't want him blaming himself if it goes bad and I don't want to blame him. If it went bad. I'm feeling good about waiting...since this was the only cycle I ovulated...maybe now we can get a bfp now that I'm ovulating...so holding off on that. :)
> 
> This is just my opinion, and maybe it is such because it was my OBs as well and I adore him, but why spend the money and waist the time doing the IUIs if all along they won't work because there is an issue with the sperm? Just my two cents.Click to expand...

I agree with you, Karen. I was devastated that we spent so much time trying and being let down by failed IUIs when they never would have worked due to the sperm not being able to fertilize the egg naturally. I wish we had known sooner so I could have saved myself from the heartache. 

That being said, we all have to do what works best for us and our mental health, sugarpi. So if it feels like continuing IUIs without an SA is the right thing for you and DH, then that is the right thing to do. It's a tough journey and we did not expect to do (nor did we think we could pay for) IVF 6 months ago, yet here we are. You'll get your BFP somehow!! :hugs:


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> Because its something we decided to do. I understand what your saying that's the way I felt but I don't know if I could handle knowing right now if his sperm is bad or not...id rather stay optimistic and positive and try an IUI then test him and then the specialist tell me they wont do anything more but IVF because we cant afford IVF. I want options and I don't want to be turned down. Ive seen where if the husband or whatever has issues with his sperm they wont do anything more to help you and all they will say is "IVF is the only option we can offer you". My insurance covers evrrything but IVF... i even have unlimited IUIs. We don't think hes the issue...maybe later down the road if iuis and timed sex isn't working we will test him...but right now I don't want to know and we want to just keep doing what we are doing...like I said before that was the first time I ovulated..so maybe here soon me ovulating will be what we needed...but I see what your saying Karen.

I totaly see where you are coming from. That is nice that your insurence covers IUIs. Ours doesn't so that definatly infuence our decisions. I hope that you don't have to get that far.


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> .I cancelled hubbys SA tomorrow...I don't want to know. I don't want him blaming himself if it goes bad and I don't want to blame him. If it went bad. I'm feeling good about waiting...since this was the only cycle I ovulated...maybe now we can get a bfp now that I'm ovulating...so holding off on that. :)
> 
> This is just my opinion, and maybe it is such because it was my OBs as well and I adore him, but why spend the money and waist the time doing the IUIs if all along they won't work because there is an issue with the sperm? Just my two cents.Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you, Karen. I was devastated that we spent so much time trying and being let down by failed IUIs when they never would have worked due to the sperm not being able to fertilize the egg naturally. I wish we had known sooner so I could have saved myself from the heartache.
> 
> That being said, we all have to do what works best for us and our mental health, sugarpi. So if it feels like continuing IUIs without an SA is the right thing for you and DH, then that is the right thing to do. It's a tough journey and we did not expect to do (nor did we think we could pay for) IVF 6 months ago, yet here we are. You'll get your BFP somehow!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Exactly. This journey is so personal and everyone has to do what is right for them selves.


----------



## Jugs21

LotusBlossom said:


> It was! Confirmed :bfp: ! :happydance:

Massive congrats Lotus. Such awesome news!

Hopefully the rest of us not too far behind!

Xx


----------



## karenh

BFN with FRER. Hubby is depressed about his birthday and me not being pregnant. We have been talking about adoption. DH doesn't want to talk about it at all today. He really wanted me to be preggers.


----------



## LolaM

karenh said:


> BFN with FRER. Hubby is depressed about his birthday and me not being pregnant. We have been talking about adoption. DH doesn't want to talk about it at all today. He really wanted me to be preggers.

:hugs:


----------



## LotusBlossom

karenh said:


> BFN with FRER. Hubby is depressed about his birthday and me not being pregnant. We have been talking about adoption. DH doesn't want to talk about it at all today. He really wanted me to be preggers.

Ugh. I'm sorry, Karen. :hug: Can you do IVF? It's not as scary as it seems. I was terrified when we made the decision to do it, but taking it day by day, it was not bad at all.


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> BFN with FRER. Hubby is depressed about his birthday and me not being pregnant. We have been talking about adoption. DH doesn't want to talk about it at all today. He really wanted me to be preggers.
> 
> Ugh. I'm sorry, Karen. :hug: Can you do IVF? It's not as scary as it seems. I was terrified when we made the decision to do it, but taking it day by day, it was not bad at all.Click to expand...

I don't know. We have an appointment with our RE on the 14th to go over options. I may be too fat for IVF, plus insurance doesn't cover it so I have no idea how we would be able to afford it.


----------



## under25ttc

Congrats to all the bfp happening lately!! How wonderful!

Afm: took Femera cd3-10, had my eggs and lining checked (all were great!), ovulated over Christmas, progesterone levels drawn Saturday and just found out they were 11.5!!! Which is amazing. Seeing as my highest level before was only 3.0, 11.5 just blew that out of the water! Confirmed my ovulation 100%! I'm trying not to get overly excited but this "might be" our cycle! We did everything right :) I hate getting my hopes up but it all looks so good!!! Testing around Jan 8th


----------



## TonyaG

Hi ladies! I hope everyone had a good holiday and have a happy new year!
I am now 11weeks. My last u/s was good and my chorionic hemorrhage was listed as stable! I have not had any bleeding/spotting for a week now. 
I have my screening scan/blood work on Thursday.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Tonya! I'm so glad you are doing well!


----------



## LotusBlossom

karenh said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> BFN with FRER. Hubby is depressed about his birthday and me not being pregnant. We have been talking about adoption. DH doesn't want to talk about it at all today. He really wanted me to be preggers.
> 
> Ugh. I'm sorry, Karen. :hug: Can you do IVF? It's not as scary as it seems. I was terrified when we made the decision to do it, but taking it day by day, it was not bad at all.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know. We have an appointment with our RE on the 14th to go over options. I may be too fat for IVF, plus insurance doesn't cover it so I have no idea how we would be able to afford it.Click to expand...

I hope your appt on the 14th gives you some answers. We were told most people took out a 2nd mortgage to pay for IVF (!!!), but we rent, so we took out a personal loan. We're hoping that claiming the medical expenses on taxes will help. We're at about $25k due to other medical costs. Some clinics have payment programs. https://www.arcfertility.com/ 
When we decided to do it, I realized how much money we spend to buy a car, yet we were hesitant to spend that (or less) to have our child. That basically changed my perspective on the $ issue and we applied for the loan. It is a lot of money, though, and a tough decision. Good luck! I hope you don't need IVF and you get your BFP soon!


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> Hi ladies! I hope everyone had a good holiday and have a happy new year!
> I am now 11weeks. My last u/s was good and my chorionic hemorrhage was listed as stable! I have not had any bleeding/spotting for a week now.
> I have my screening scan/blood work on Thursday.

 WOnderful news Tonya, and your days away from the 2 trimester no time now hehe


----------



## sugarpi24

TonyaG said:


> Hi ladies! I hope everyone had a good holiday and have a happy new year!
> I am now 11weeks. My last u/s was good and my chorionic hemorrhage was listed as stable! I have not had any bleeding/spotting for a week now.
> I have my screening scan/blood work on Thursday.

Yayyy that's good news! Keep us updated on what Thursday brings! :)


----------



## karenh

under25ttc: your stats look great! I hope this time works for you!

tonya: I am so glad that everything is going well. I hope it continues!

lotus: I understand what you mean about if I would spend it on a car then why not a kid? If there was a guarantee that the ivf would get me a kid, like buying a car gets me a car, I would do it in a heart beat. I am ust so worried about having all that debt and nothing to show for it. I know way too many people who have done 3, 4, and 5+ IVFs and nothing to show for it. It is just a tough decision for us. Maybe our appointment will help. 

afm: on Sunday, which was dh's birthday, his brother called him to tell him they are pregnant. This is the second they are having without trying. They didn't even want one after their first. That was really hard to deal with.


----------



## LotusBlossom

karenh said:


> under25ttc: your stats look great! I hope this time works for you!
> 
> tonya: I am so glad that everything is going well. I hope it continues!
> 
> lotus: I understand what you mean about if I would spend it on a car then why not a kid? If there was a guarantee that the ivf would get me a kid, like buying a car gets me a car, I would do it in a heart beat. I am ust so worried about having all that debt and nothing to show for it. I know way too many people who have done 3, 4, and 5+ IVFs and nothing to show for it. It is just a tough decision for us. Maybe our appointment will help.
> 
> afm: on Sunday, which was dh's birthday, his brother called him to tell him they are pregnant. This is the second they are having without trying. They didn't even want one after their first. That was really hard to deal with.

I completely understand your hesitation. I've been worried about that the whole time. There are programs that include several cycles and I've actually heard about a program that will keep trying until you get a baby or give up all for one price. That said, those programs are much more expensive. $24k-40k. We definitely couldn't do those, so we put all our eggs (and money) in one basket and just tried to remain as positive as possible. It is definitely scary and risky. 

I'm so sorry you also had to hear about your brother-in-law having another child when you want one so badly. You will have your baby! It will happen. :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Lotus - OMG.....huge congrats hun! Will they do another beta? What protocol were you on? How many did you put back in? Sorry for all the questions...I am just curious as I might be doing IVF soon.

Lola - woohoo for oving!

Tonya - happy to hear that....

under - awesome news hun!

Karenh - sooo sorry hun...I was really hoping this was it for you.

afm - well I have 2 corpus luteum cysts to contend with. My abdomen is the size of a 5 month pregnant woman and to top that off I am suffering from the worst trapped wind I have ever had. I went to the dr this morning and he said the cysts are 48 mm on my left and 38 on my right....So what now? I guess we have to wait and see if I am pg first! Anyone know anything about Corpus Luteum cysts?


----------



## sugarpi24

Only two more days of femera and then go to the doctor on the 10th to see if I have any good follicles. :/ I hope so. 

Karen sorry about your BIL...some ppl just don't get how emotional this can be :(


----------



## karenh

You guys are all so sweet. Thank you for your support. I am so confused because I took a frer Sunday and Monday and both came up negative. I should have started Monday, but nothing yet. So weird. My BHCG normaly would have been Monday, but due to the holiday it was today. I had my blood drawn at 8am and now am just waiting to hear. I guess I am not out yet since AF hasn't come yet. It is really weird. I am so nervous.


----------



## Cridge

Lotus - huge congrats!! :dance:

Karen - my fingers are crossed for you!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

ttcbaby117 said:


> Lotus - OMG.....huge congrats hun! Will they do another beta? What protocol were you on? How many did you put back in? Sorry for all the questions...I am just curious as I might be doing IVF soon.
> 
> Lola - woohoo for oving!
> 
> Tonya - happy to hear that....
> 
> under - awesome news hun!
> 
> Karenh - sooo sorry hun...I was really hoping this was it for you.
> 
> afm - well I have 2 corpus luteum cysts to contend with. My abdomen is the size of a 5 month pregnant woman and to top that off I am suffering from the worst trapped wind I have ever had. I went to the dr this morning and he said the cysts are 48 mm on my left and 38 on my right....So what now? I guess we have to wait and see if I am pg first! Anyone know anything about Corpus Luteum cysts?

Thank you! it's still hard to believe. My next beta is Jan 8. I'm excited and nervous. We did the BCP, long Lupron protocol, then 9 days of stims with Follistim and menopur. I also took ubiquinol, l-carnitine, alpha lipoic acid, dexamethasone, and then medrol. I couldn't take antibiotics due to a recent infection, but did ok without them. After the ER, i started progesterone (crinone). After our 5 day transfer, I started baby aspirin and vivelle dots. We had 3 embryos make it to day 5. We transferred 1 (Dr recommended for best results) and froze 2. I got my BFP at 6dp5dt! Good luck!!!! :hugs:


----------



## beaniekins

ttcbaby - I used to be on this board but I haven't posted since the summer. I went to Mexico to do an IVF then. It didn't work but I still had a good experience there with the doctor and facility.

I recently did another IVF here at home and it was successful. I'm at 6 weeks now. They did 3 betas for me but now I just have to wait for first ultrasound which will be at 7 weeks. They put back in 2 excellent quality embryos. I had wanted to do 3 due to my age but they advised against it. I'm kind of shocked because this cycle went so much than my last one in both quantity and quality of embryos. I did protocol of birth control, lupron, Bravelle, and micro HCG shots. In retrospect I wish I would have moved to IVF sooner (but of course I would have been delighted to have saved the money if the IUIs had worked).

Also, I had a cyst at the beginning of this IVF cycle. I don't know what kind it was though. Since it did not resolve itself by the time I was to start stims, they removed it by puncturing it.

I hope that helps! And that you are pregnant right now and that none of this will be applicable to you!


----------



## beaniekins

Cridge - congrats on your baby. He's a cutie!


----------



## nc1998

Hi ladies! 

karenh - sounds like you've been having a rough time, sorry about your bil and the early bfn. hope the blood test is positive! 

beanie - congratulations on your pregnancy! How exciting!

under25 - sounds promising - really hope this is your month. :)

sugarpi - good luck with your follicle scan!

ttcbaby - ow, sorry about the cysts. hopefully this is it for you though! fx'd!

afm - I am about 4dpo. Nothing to report - just happy to have O'd. :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Karen I hope you get good news from the blood test!! :)


----------



## karenh

Oh my gosh, I am going to die! I can't believe it but I actually got my bfp:. I really can not believe it. My hcg was 35.6. Is that low? I have my next beta on friday, but late in the afternoon. I am just so in shock!


----------



## sugarpi24

Omg!!!! Karen!!!! That's awesome!!! Congrats!!! I hope it sticks :) I bet your over the moon!!


----------



## Oceangirl182

Congrats Karen!!! I've been thinking you were going to get your bfp!!!!! What is a frer?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Ah! Karen! That news just made my night! Congratulations!!!! My first beta was 21, then 44 two days later. Getting darker lines on FRER, so I feel pretty good. Next beta is next Tues. Your number sounds good for the first beta! So exciting!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Baileeboo77

Im bailee im 19 ill be 20 on the 7th and dh is 21 been ttc for over a year now with no success, im on cd60 and freaking out! Cycles are usaully 30-37 days! I have an appt tomorrow to talk about everything. Im really nervous, do yall suggest provera to kick start a cycle??


----------



## sugarpuff

Hi, I've been taking letrozole and I got pregnant last month after 27 months ttc but I've just started bleeding heavily today at what should have been 5 weeks.. Does anyone know if I should be taking letrozole this month as usual or not ? I can't get hold of my consultant to ask


----------



## karenh

Thank you, I am and so is Hubby. He has been so silly!


----------



## karenh

Thank you! It took me four months on babyandbump to figure out what people ment by FRER. First Responce Early Results. It is supposed to be able to give a positive six days before missed period. Mine though was negative day before and day of expected start. It really depends on implantation.


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> Ah! Karen! That news just made my night! Congratulations!!!! My first beta was 21, then 44 two days later. Getting darker lines on FRER, so I feel pretty good. Next beta is next Tues. Your number sounds good for the first beta! So exciting!!!!! :wohoo: :wohoo:

You are so sweet, Thank you! Also, thank you so much about the info on your numbers. That helps a lot!


----------



## MKHewson

sugarpuff said:


> Hi, I've been taking letrozole and I got pregnant last month after 27 months ttc but I've just started bleeding heavily today at what should have been 5 weeks.. Does anyone know if I should be taking letrozole this month as usual or not ? I can't get hold of my consultant to ask

I would not take any meds you confirm a MC.


----------



## nc1998

:happydance: karenh - omg, hooray! that made my morning! let us know about your next beta! :happydance:

baileeboo - yes sometimes they will do provera to start a cycle. They might also do an u/s to see what's going on. Do you currently take femara? Sounds like you probably had an anovulatory cycle...

sugarpuff - I agree with mkhewson - make sure you are not still preg before you take femara b/c it can cause birth defects if you are preg. Lots of things can cause bleeding (even heavy) during pregnancy (of course including miscarriage) but personally I would wait to see your dr. before taking anything. Good luck!


----------



## sugarpuff

I just got bloods back from yesterday when I should have been 4+6 (4 days after positive tests) and it was only 8 miu so I'm definitely back to square one. Why is ttc so crap ? 27 months of ttc only to lose the baby after a few weeks :cry:


----------



## beaniekins

Karen - congratulations! And now you won't need to meet with your doctor anymore to talk about options!!


----------



## beaniekins

Sugarpuff - I'm so sorry. I've experienced that too and it is such an awful, frustrating feeling.


----------



## ttcbaby117

lotus - thanks for letting me know....I am sooooo happpy for you and cant wait to hear about your stong beta numbers!

beanie - OMG, I remember you...congrats hun....which part of mexico did you go to? I am happy this worked for you...thanks for the explanation!

nc - welcome to the tww....fxed we have a lil emby making its way to your uterus!

karen - AHHHHHHHHHHH.....that is so awesome hun!!!! OMG, I am sooo over the moon for you...esp with all you have been dealing with the bro in law's announcement and what not....congrats hun!

Bail - have you been dxed with PCOS? i would speak to your dr and find out if he can do some testing as a 60 day cycle is rather long.....let us know what he says!

sugarpuff - no I wouldnt take anything if you were pregnant and miscarrying...wait and speak to your dr first. He might need to treat you for the miscarriage....I am so sorry hun....you are so right...things can be so unfair sometimes.


----------



## MKHewson

sugarpuff said:


> I just got bloods back from yesterday when I should have been 4+6 (4 days after positive tests) and it was only 8 miu so I'm definitely back to square one. Why is ttc so crap ? 27 months of ttc only to lose the baby after a few weeks :cry:

I am so sorry about your results Sugar, I had MC my first pregnancy in 2010 it's so hard wrapping your head around a loss.


----------



## Baileeboo77

No they have never given my anything to start a cycle or help me ovulate. Partially because I cant find a ob who will take me serious (since im so young). But I have all my charts and everything and they better take me serious today. 
The furthest testing I have had done is a quick vag sonogram and he said I could get pregnant, thats all they have dobe for me.


----------



## karenh

sugarpuff said:


> I just got bloods back from yesterday when I should have been 4+6 (4 days after positive tests) and it was only 8 miu so I'm definitely back to square one. Why is ttc so crap ? 27 months of ttc only to lose the baby after a few weeks :cry:

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry! I don't know what else I can say, I can't not even imagine what you are going through.


----------



## karenh

beaniekins said:


> Karen - congratulations! And now you won't need to meet with your doctor anymore to talk about options!!

Thank you, I know! I am so excited not to have to stress anymore about where to go from here and how to afford it. I just hope this little bean sticks!


----------



## Grateful365

Lotus and Karen,

Congrats to you both!!!!! I love it!!! So excited for you!:thumbup::happydance::thumbup::happydance:

And I am looking forward to seeing MORE BFP's ladies!!!


----------



## Grateful365

sugarpuff said:


> I just got bloods back from yesterday when I should have been 4+6 (4 days after positive tests) and it was only 8 miu so I'm definitely back to square one. Why is ttc so crap ? 27 months of ttc only to lose the baby after a few weeks :cry:

So sorry Sugarpuff. I'll be praying for you.


----------



## beaniekins

ttcbaby - I went to Fertility Center Cancun. I booked it through IVF Vacation Center because they had a special price. I noticed it is a bit more expensive now (price was $4500 before but used to include meds and doesn't anymore) but it is still pretty affordable as far as IVF goes. The doctor and staff are great, brand new facility, everyone speaks English, but as you know it didn't work for me. I think the difference could be in the embryology lab because I had much better results my second time around, but I can't say for sure. I also went on a gluten-free, dairy-free, and fairly low-carb diet balancing carbs with protein this time (per my doc because I have PCOS and blood sugar probs), so who knows, that could have been the difference.

Good luck!
PS, the other great thing about the Cancun place was that the doctor personally did all of my ultrasounds and gave me his email and cell for questions, and was very quick to respond. Very different from the US model!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks beanie.....hopefully I won't need I've but will do it if this cycle is a bust.


----------



## MMW430

Last cycle, I was on 2.5mg of Femara, and the cbfm said I ovulated on cd17 or 18. It didn't work. So, this cycle they put me on 5mg, and today (cd14) I got the peak reading on cbfm, and a positive opk. I'm pretty excited about this because I'm wondering if O-ing late last cycle messed things up (does O-ing late really have anything to do with it??).

I'm supposed to get bloodwork in 6-8 days to verify that I really did O. I'm hoping I actually did because it would be pretty upsetting if I didn't...but why would the tests say I did, if I didn't??


----------



## TonyaG

Here is my picture from my scan yesterday!
11w4d.
View attachment 543351


----------



## karenh

TonyaG said:


> Here is my picture from my scan yesterday!
> 11w4d.
> View attachment 543351

Aw... so cute! Thank you!


----------



## Grateful365

TonyaG said:


> Here is my picture from my scan yesterday!
> 11w4d.
> View attachment 543351

Adorable! Love it Tonya!!! Thanks for sharing:flower:


----------



## karenh

I have my second beta today. I am really scared. I was stupid and took a frer this morning because I wanted to see if it got darker. Maybe I didn't wait long enough or something but it wasn't darker, it was lighter. Then driving to work this morning I coughed and felt a sharp pain. Then later while stretching I felt it again. Please tell me I am not going to loose this baby that took 6 years and a miracle to make. Am I just being crazy?


----------



## nc1998

karenh said:


> I have my second beta today. I am really scared. I was stupid and took a frer this morning because I wanted to see if it got darker. Maybe I didn't wait long enough or something but it wasn't darker, it was lighter. Then driving to work this morning I coughed and felt a sharp pain. Then later while stretching I felt it again. Please tell me I am not going to loose this baby that took 6 years and a miracle to make. Am I just being crazy?

karen, try not to stress. the frers don't always get darker every day. You are still so early, and the concentration of the urine can really make a big difference! I tested a lot early on with both of my successful pregnancies and they didn't always get darker every day. Let us know your beta results!


----------



## nc1998

MMW430 said:


> Last cycle, I was on 2.5mg of Femara, and the cbfm said I ovulated on cd17 or 18. It didn't work. So, this cycle they put me on 5mg, and today (cd14) I got the peak reading on cbfm, and a positive opk. I'm pretty excited about this because I'm wondering if O-ing late last cycle messed things up (does O-ing late really have anything to do with it??).
> 
> I'm supposed to get bloodwork in 6-8 days to verify that I really did O. I'm hoping I actually did because it would be pretty upsetting if I didn't...but why would the tests say I did, if I didn't??

O'ing a couple of days late wouldn't affect your ability to get pregnant (I think it can if you are O'ing weeks late though, b/c the lining can be closer to disintegrating.) I would think you will almost certainly O this month with 5mg femara and a day 14 peak on your cbfm. Good luck catching that egg!


----------



## TonyaG

karenh said:


> I have my second beta today. I am really scared. I was stupid and took a frer this morning because I wanted to see if it got darker. Maybe I didn't wait long enough or something but it wasn't darker, it was lighter. Then driving to work this morning I coughed and felt a sharp pain. Then later while stretching I felt it again. Please tell me I am not going to loose this baby that took 6 years and a miracle to make. Am I just being crazy?

Stop testing! Those are unpredictable and will drive you crazy! Everything will be fine for you. Wait and see


----------



## sugarpi24

Karen I agree with tonya...don't stress about it...stress will not help :/ think positive thoughts and just keep telling yourself "wow I'm pregnant! " keep us updated with what the beta says today! I hope your miracle sticks!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

tonya - great pic...thanks for sharing!


----------



## beaniekins

karenh said:


> I have my second beta today. I am really scared. I was stupid and took a frer this morning because I wanted to see if it got darker. Maybe I didn't wait long enough or something but it wasn't darker, it was lighter. Then driving to work this morning I coughed and felt a sharp pain. Then later while stretching I felt it again. Please tell me I am not going to loose this baby that took 6 years and a miracle to make. Am I just being crazy?

Karen - from my experience urine tests are not that accurate. For example, two days before my blood test I took one (I think it was Equaline? It makes a blue cross if pregnant) and it was faintly positive. I took one again the next day and it was negative, not even a squinty line there. The following day I did a blood test, and the results were 308, so that definitely should have shown up on that test but for some reason it did not. Hang in there! I know it's torture waiting!


----------



## beaniekins

Karen - PS, for what it's worth I had some pretty bad cramps shortly after I got pregnant with my daughter and everything was fine. It just lasted one day. My doctor said it was my uterus stretching. If the pain is excrutiating though, definitely call your doctor but otherwise it's probably completely normal.


----------



## karenh

Thank you! You guys are amayzing and so helpful! I am feeling much better now. Just biding my time until my beta in just over 3 hours.


----------



## ZKinsey

WOW! Look at all the BFP's since last time I was here....WOOHOOO!!! I have been gone for a couple months. Here's what's been going on with me...
On November 19th, I took a (clearblue digital) ovulation test, and got a smiley face (hooray!) and then took another on Nov 20th and got another smiley (hooray again!) and just for the hell of it, I took another on Nov 21st and got ANOTHER smiley. I didn't think it was possible to still have a surge for 3 consecutive days, so I started researching online and found that ovulation tests also pick up on hCG. So the evening of Nov 21st, I took a digital pregnancy test and within 1 minute, the most beautiful, magical word popped up 'PREGNANT'. I didn't believe it.....so I took 14 more tests within the next 3 days. I went to the doctor that Monday, Nov 26th and did a blood test. The nurse called me about 2 hours later, and when I answered "Hello?" she responded with "Hi Mama!". I started crying like a baby. I've never been called Mama....it was the best thing I had ever heard :)
I went back 2 days later and my level had dropped :( Went back 4 days later and they were back down to <5
I started bleeding on Dec 7th, my husband's birthday. SUCH a sad day and a horrible feeling. I knew I was pregnant for a total of 8 days and was already SO inlove with that "baby"....I can't imagine someone who has had an ultrasound and heart their baby's heart beat, and felt their baby move, how devastating that must be to THEM. Ughh it makes my heart hurt :(
Anyways, enough with the sob story. I have an appt on Monday for another blood test and if everything looks good, I will start my next round of Femara when AF arrives :)
*:*:*baby dust*:*:*
 



Attached Files:







PGtest.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## karenh

ZKinsey said:


> WOW! Look at all the BFP's since last time I was here....WOOHOOO!!! I have been gone for a couple months. Here's what's been going on with me...
> On November 19th, I took a (clearblue digital) ovulation test, and got a smiley face (hooray!) and then took another on Nov 20th and got another smiley (hooray again!) and just for the hell of it, I took another on Nov 21st and got ANOTHER smiley. I didn't think it was possible to still have a surge for 3 consecutive days, so I started researching online and found that ovulation tests also pick up on hCG. So the evening of Nov 21st, I took a digital pregnancy test and within 1 minute, the most beautiful, magical word popped up 'PREGNANT'. I didn't believe it.....so I took 14 more tests within the next 3 days. I went to the doctor that Monday, Nov 26th and did a blood test. The nurse called me about 2 hours later, and when I answered "Hello?" she responded with "Hi Mama!". I started crying like a baby. I've never been called Mama....it was the best thing I had ever heard :)
> I went back 2 days later and my level had dropped :( Went back 4 days later and they were back down to <5
> I started bleeding on Dec 7th, my husband's birthday. SUCH a sad day and a horrible feeling. I knew I was pregnant for a total of 8 days and was already SO inlove with that "baby"....I can't imagine someone who has had an ultrasound and heart their baby's heart beat, and felt their baby move, how devastating that must be to THEM. Ughh it makes my heart hurt :(
> Anyways, enough with the sob story. I have an appt on Monday for another blood test and if everything looks good, I will start my next round of Femara when AF arrives :)
> *:*:*baby dust*:*:*

Oh my gosh, I am so sorry. I can't even imagine. I hope that your test comes back good and you are able to try again. This time I really hope your little bean sticks. Good for you for taking a break, but welcome back!


----------



## Cridge

Zkinsey - I'm so sorry to hear of your loss! After all we have to go through just to get pregnant a loss at any stage is just heart breaking! I hope you see those beautiful 2 lines again very soon!

Congrats Karen and Beaniekins! :dance:

Karen - sometimes when hcg becomes so concentrated, for some reason the poas tests start showing as negative. :shrug: Try not to worry - I hope you get wonderful results from today's beta!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Karen, I get those pulls and pains when I turn over or stretch. I looked online and it seems to be the ligaments that hold the uterus. Everything is stretching and preparing for that baby to grow! I'm so flippin' happy for you!


----------



## karenh

my hcg has gone up a little but not nearly enough. It was 35.6 wednesday morning, and this afternoon it is 39.87. She said it is possible that there could be something wrong chromosomal and that the pregnancy won't continue. We need to recheck monday and see if it is still going up.


----------



## sugarpi24

oh i hope its does Karen!!! i really hope it does!!


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies,
Thought would just drop in let you all know that we've already started a new cycle with 5mg femara an this time another new drug is added in this cycle in hopes get the other ovary to working & this next Friday go in for ultrasound to see how things are looking if good may get to do a IUI Sat. 

That is next week not this week..I've also changed my diet with drinking a small glass of pom of the morning for breakfast, then at lunch glass green tea with raw honey added in for supper time added avocado in food alone with a bite of ice cream. Our doctor already said for us to start bdng this weekend an few more days before time for ultrasound in hopes things will be better this cycle plus start opk testing soon too. 

Plus I've been very busy with my mother stuff just found out my mother has lots of land that is worth a whole lot of money but there is a catch in that so have check into that here in a few weeks. If things work out an my mother agrees with what planned on doing may get a wonderful gift later in the year but thats if things go as planned. 

Check in later on after have my ultrasound next week. Praying for better news soon & that got my other ovary working now. 

Be thinking of all you ladies an praying all gets great news soon..


----------



## under25ttc

Prayers Karen!

Afm: pregnancy test this morning and BFP!!! I'm shocked :) 
I have a question, my doc office is closed and I'm currently take metformin... Do I continue taking it?


----------



## TonyaG

I'm so sorry Karen. I hope it works out for you. 

Under25- my doctor has me staying on metformin for the first trimester to help prevent miscarriage. I stop taking it next week.


----------



## under25ttc

Thanks tony


----------



## karenh

under25ttc said:


> Prayers Karen!
> 
> Afm: pregnancy test this morning and BFP!!! I'm shocked :)
> I have a question, my doc office is closed and I'm currently take metformin... Do I continue taking it?

Oh my gosh I am so excited for you! Congratz! My doc said to keep taking mine and I will for a while, it will help with preventing miscarriage. I would continue until you can call on monday.


----------



## LotusBlossom

under25ttc said:


> Prayers Karen!
> 
> Afm: pregnancy test this morning and BFP!!! I'm shocked :)
> I have a question, my doc office is closed and I'm currently take metformin... Do I continue taking it?

:wohoo: :wohoo: Congratulations!!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Kinsey - hun what a sad story....I hope that you body will remember how to be pregnant and this next cycle will be it for you!

under - woohoo....awesome news hun!


----------



## ttcbaby117

another bfn for me this morning so now I am pricing IVF....I am comparing a place in NY to the one I use in Florida...stats seem to be the same but the NY one is much cheaper. Being that I have to travel for IVF regardless it doesnt matter Florida or New York!


----------



## nc1998

karen - praying that your baby will be okay! :hugs:

kinsey - I am so sorry about your loss. 

under25 - hooray! congratulations on your bfp! 

ttcbaby - good that you found a place that's more economical - good luck with beginning the ivf journey (although I hope you get a bfp soon and don't need it!)


----------



## Grateful365

under25ttc said:


> Prayers Karen!
> 
> Afm: pregnancy test this morning and BFP!!! I'm shocked :)
> I have a question, my doc office is closed and I'm currently take metformin... Do I continue taking it?

Oh CONGRATS!!!! So happy for you :happydance: :hugs: :thumbup::dance::wohoo:


----------



## Grateful365

karenh said:


> my hcg has gone up a little but not nearly enough. It was 35.6 wednesday morning, and this afternoon it is 39.87. She said it is possible that there could be something wrong chromosomal and that the pregnancy won't continue. We need to recheck monday and see if it is still going up.

Praying for you Karen :hugs:


----------



## TonyaG

Grateful can you help me, I need to get a counter for my baby and have no idea how!


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> Grateful can you help me, I need to get a counter for my baby and have no idea how!

YOU go to the bump.com they have great ones there


----------



## MKHewson

Hey Ladies thought I would pop with an updated pic I took this one the other day

https://i48.tinypic.com/33wqczq.jpg


----------



## TonyaG

Beautiful


----------



## TonyaG

I can't wait to have a picture to show off!


----------



## TonyaG

I don't think I'm doing this ticker thing right!!


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> I don't think I'm doing this ticker thing right!!

LOL whats your due date Ill copy yout he link


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> I can't wait to have a picture to show off!

I cant wait for you to have pics LOL


----------



## TonyaG

July 21st. I found the link but I couldn't figure out where to put it!!! Lol


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> July 21st. I found the link but I couldn't figure out where to put it!!! Lol

FInd the one for messageboard and put it on your signature


----------



## MKHewson

You copy and paste the Pseudo HTML, UBBCODE, OR BBCODE link under your signature part


----------



## karenh

MKHewson said:


> Hey Ladies thought I would pop with an updated pic I took this one the other day

She is so cute!


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies thought I would pop with an updated pic I took this one the other day
> 
> She is so cute!Click to expand...

Karen you have been in my prayers since you told us about your beta results.


----------



## karenh

MKHewson said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies thought I would pop with an updated pic I took this one the other day
> 
> She is so cute!Click to expand...
> 
> Karen you have been in my prayers since you told us about your beta results.Click to expand...

Thank you so much! I can feel that people are praying for me, I have been so at peace. It has helped me not stress this weekend. I have my beta at 830 tomorrow morning. I will let you all know how it goes.


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck Karen!!!


----------



## nc1998

Thinking about you Karen! Fx'd!


----------



## karenh

Thanks guys! Two hours until my test and three until I start calling and bugging them for my results. :haha:


----------



## Oceangirl182

Congrats under25!!!!! Excited to see some bfps! 

Karen I will keep ya in my prayers! Feeling peace is the most important thing it really helped me :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mk What a beauty....gorgeous eyes...I hope one day I have a blue eyed baby like you. DH has beautiful blue eyes but I have those brown ones. I put that on my wish list when I asked the universe for my lil one ;)


----------



## lindsayms05

Hi gals...just looking for some advice. I tried Femara 2.5 mg twice before with no ovulation. I did 7 cycles of clomid, only O'ing at 200 mg twice. My RE has agreed to up my dose of Femara to 5 mg this cycle, but I also still have a prescription for 2.5 mg that I could refill. I'm not sure whether to just stick with 5 mg and see what happens, or go ahead and jump to 7.5 mg since I was so resistant to clomid? Any thoughts?

And fingers crossed for a good outcome for you karen!


----------



## TonyaG

lindsayms05 said:


> Hi gals...just looking for some advice. I tried Femara 2.5 mg twice before with no ovulation. I did 7 cycles of clomid, only O'ing at 200 mg twice. My RE has agreed to up my dose of Femara to 5 mg this cycle, but I also still have a prescription for 2.5 mg that I could refill. I'm not sure whether to just stick with 5 mg and see what happens, or go ahead and jump to 7.5 mg since I was so resistant to clomid? Any thoughts?
> 
> And fingers crossed for a good outcome for you karen!

Personally I would never go against what the doctor says. But I am not much of a rule breaker!


----------



## karenh

lindsayms05 said:


> Hi gals...just looking for some advice. I tried Femara 2.5 mg twice before with no ovulation. I did 7 cycles of clomid, only O'ing at 200 mg twice. My RE has agreed to up my dose of Femara to 5 mg this cycle, but I also still have a prescription for 2.5 mg that I could refill. I'm not sure whether to just stick with 5 mg and see what happens, or go ahead and jump to 7.5 mg since I was so resistant to clomid? Any thoughts?
> 
> And fingers crossed for a good outcome for you karen!

I didn't respond at all to clomid, but i only went 150 not 200. Because I didn't the RE started me at 7.5 of femara off the bat. I have responded every time. I would ask him to up it, but I wouldn't go against what he has said, there might be a reason for what he is doing.


----------



## karenh

So my numbers went down meaning the pregnancy will not continue. They went from 39.87 to 33.87. They want to recheck my numbers in a week to see how they are progressing. I may bleed later this week, if I do I call them and we will move the appointment up. They need to rule out and ectopic pregnancy so if there is any one sided pain and if it is not just menstrual pain I need to call right away even if it is after hours. Now we need to decide if we want to try again right away.


----------



## TonyaG

karenh said:


> So my numbers went down meaning the pregnancy will not continue. They went from 39.87 to 33.87. They want to recheck my numbers in a week to see how they are progressing. I may bleed later this week, if I do I call them and we will move the appointment up. They need to rule out and ectopic pregnancy so if there is any one sided pain and if it is not just menstrual pain I need to call right away even if it is after hours. Now we need to decide if we want to try again right away.

So sorry for your loss. I got pregnant the month following my miscarriage and it has help me move on. Everyone is different but I would try again as soon as you can.


----------



## Cridge

Oh Karen :hug: I'm so sorry!! I do hope your body remembers how it's done and you'll see that bfp again very soon!!

Congrats under25! Definitely stay on your metformin!!

MK - she's darling!!


----------



## karenh

TonyaG said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> So my numbers went down meaning the pregnancy will not continue. They went from 39.87 to 33.87. They want to recheck my numbers in a week to see how they are progressing. I may bleed later this week, if I do I call them and we will move the appointment up. They need to rule out and ectopic pregnancy so if there is any one sided pain and if it is not just menstrual pain I need to call right away even if it is after hours. Now we need to decide if we want to try again right away.
> 
> So sorry for your loss. I got pregnant the month following my miscarriage and it has help me move on. Everyone is different but I would try again as soon as you can.Click to expand...

Thanks, I want to try again right away, moving to the next step helps me, however DH doesn't really want to, he wallows. We will give it time to kick in and then revisit.


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm so sorry, Karen. Sending you giant :hug: ! Take care of yourself. I hope it's not an ectopic and you can try again soon. :hugs:


----------



## biggerfamily

(hugs) to Karen..


----------



## biggerfamily

lindsayms05 said:


> Hi gals...just looking for some advice. I tried Femara 2.5 mg twice before with no ovulation. I did 7 cycles of clomid, only O'ing at 200 mg twice. My RE has agreed to up my dose of Femara to 5 mg this cycle, but I also still have a prescription for 2.5 mg that I could refill. I'm not sure whether to just stick with 5 mg and see what happens, or go ahead and jump to 7.5 mg since I was so resistant to clomid? Any thoughts?
> 
> And fingers crossed for a good outcome for you karen!

I wouldn't up the dosage as it could foul up your cycle. Take the 5mg Femara as just sometimes upping the dosage just a little could make a big change in things plus you don't want your lining to get thinned out. 

Good Luck & FX for you..


----------



## under25ttc

Lindsay, your story seems so similar to mine. Exact same thing happen, my highest progesterone level was only 3. So they kept upping it and finally he decided to keep me at 5mg but take it from CD3-10. Extending me 3 days. And I swear to you that's what did it for me. My progesterone was 11.5 and I found out Saturday I was pregnant :) I had been ttc for 28 cycles. 
That's my advice. Stay on 5 just ask to be extended.


----------



## nc1998

Oh Karen, I am so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## ZKinsey

So sorry Karen :( 
I don't know if that was your first pregnancy or not, for me it WAS, and although I was completely devastated, I felt a HUGE sense of relief just knowing that it's POSSIBLE. Stay positive....it will happen again for both of us, hopefully SOONER rather than later :)

Went to the dr yesterday, everything checked out fine. Waiting for AF to arrive to start my next cycle of 7.5mg Femara and if she doesn't show up within the next 10 days, I'll start Provera to get her. This will be my first monitored cycle. Maybe it will be a success :)

*:*:*baby dust*:*:*


----------



## karenh

ZKinsey said:


> So sorry Karen :(
> I don't know if that was your first pregnancy or not, for me it WAS, and although I was completely devastated, I felt a HUGE sense of relief just knowing that it's POSSIBLE. Stay positive....it will happen again for both of us, hopefully SOONER rather than later :)
> 
> Went to the dr yesterday, everything checked out fine. Waiting for AF to arrive to start my next cycle of 7.5mg Femara and if she doesn't show up within the next 10 days, I'll start Provera to get her. This will be my first monitored cycle. Maybe it will be a success :)
> 
> *:*:*baby dust*:*:*

Thank you. Yes this was my first pregnancy also. While we have been trying to conceive I was so affraid that once I found out I could get pregnant then I would find I can't carry to tearm. I really hope this is just a one time thing and doesn't become and issue. We still have our appointment with the doc monday, we just have more to talk about now. We will see what all this brings. I am ready to get this one in the past so we can try and move on though. I am not a fan of waiting for AF when I know she has to come.

I am so glad things are looking good for you and that you are finally going to be monitored! I really hope you get your sticky bean soon.


----------



## Jugs21

Hi girls,

Just caught up on the last week or so.

Karen, I'm so sorry to hear about the falling beta levels. It's horrible having your hopes up and then dealing with the loss. :hug: On the positive side, we know that you responded and a BFP is definitely possible! Stay positive hun!

Under, Massive congrats on your BFP. I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy :flower:

Sugarpi, how did this cycle go for you? Have you had your scan yet?

I had a CD11 scan yesterday and it showed 3 follicles, 16mm (R) 2x11mm (L). I will be re-scanned tomorrow and hopefully given a trigger, so fingers crossed for this cycle. OPK been -ve so far as expected!

I'm just so pleased that I am actually ovulating on FEMARA! Miracle drug....just hopes it gets everyone a BFP soon!

Keep us all posted.

Goodluck! xxx


----------



## karenh

Jugs21 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> Just caught up on the last week or so.
> 
> Karen, I'm so sorry to hear about the falling beta levels. It's horrible having your hopes up and then dealing with the loss. :hug: On the positive side, we know that you responded and a BFP is definitely possible! Stay positive hun!
> 
> Under, Massive congrats on your BFP. I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy :flower:
> 
> Sugarpi, how did this cycle go for you? Have you had your scan yet?
> 
> I had a CD11 scan yesterday and it showed 3 follicles, 16mm (R) 2x11mm (L). I will be re-scanned tomorrow and hopefully given a trigger, so fingers crossed for this cycle. OPK been -ve so far as expected!
> 
> I'm just so pleased that I am actually ovulating on FEMARA! Miracle drug....just hopes it gets everyone a BFP soon!
> 
> Keep us all posted.
> 
> Goodluck! xxx

Thank you and good luck with your scan and poss trigger!


----------



## sugarpi24

Jugs : I go for my scan on Thursday :/ feels like the time just drags when your ttc and waiting for appts ...and waiting for af...and waiting to test :/ oi! Hopefully we get good news and we go on to do an IUI...

Glad the femera worked for you!! Hope your follicles get bigger and you get that BFP!!! I love femera! Clomid didn't work for me so I'm glad we found something that will!! :) 

Good luck to everyone! And good luck Karen on your next cycle!! I hope this time it sticks!! And like a couple other ppl said...at least now you know it can happen..just hopefully the doctor will give you something to help it stick this next time!! :)


----------



## Grateful365

karenh said:


> So my numbers went down meaning the pregnancy will not continue. They went from 39.87 to 33.87. They want to recheck my numbers in a week to see how they are progressing. I may bleed later this week, if I do I call them and we will move the appointment up. They need to rule out and ectopic pregnancy so if there is any one sided pain and if it is not just menstrual pain I need to call right away even if it is after hours. Now we need to decide if we want to try again right away.

Karen I am so sad and sorry to hear of your loss. Please hang in there - we need to get through the bad times to lead to the wonderful times ahead. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> Jugs : I go for my scan on Thursday :/ feels like the time just drags when your ttc and waiting for appts ...and waiting for af...and waiting to test :/ oi! Hopefully we get good news and we go on to do an IUI...
> 
> Glad the femera worked for you!! Hope your follicles get bigger and you get that BFP!!! I love femera! Clomid didn't work for me so I'm glad we found something that will!! :)
> 
> Good luck to everyone! And good luck Karen on your next cycle!! I hope this time it sticks!! And like a couple other ppl said...at least now you know it can happen..just hopefully the doctor will give you something to help it stick this next time!! :)

Exactly. Amen to everything you said. Time does drag! Also, now I know I can get pregnant and hopefuly the doc can figure out how to keep me that way. Also, I am hopeing to now get more answers on what is up with my uterus from my HSG last month.


----------



## MMW430

> Exactly. Amen to everything you said. Time does drag! Also, now I know I can get pregnant and hopefuly the doc can figure out how to keep me that way. Also, I am hopeing to now get more answers on what is up with my uterus from my HSG last month.

Was the HSG painful? I'm waiting for my doctor to start pushing that before I do it, but I've heard mixed things?


----------



## ZKinsey

Has anyone done more than one HSG? I had one done in May and my doctor is recommending I do another one. Is this normal?


----------



## karenh

My Hsg was painful, but not worse than menstrual cramps. I would recommend it because it can bring answers. I have only had one, but I can see why they would want to do another if it has been a while.


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> My Hsg was painful, but not worse than menstrual cramps. I would recommend it because it can bring answers. I have only had one, but I can see why they would want to do another if it has been a while.

Well, this past cycle was only my second on Femara, so I'm hoping this will all work first. I won't have enough vacation time at work for me to really miss a day until probably March/April (I used like...everything at Christmas).

Isn't that test just to make sure you're not blocked??


----------



## ZKinsey

Sorry...I'm jumping in you guys' conversation. Yes, it's just to make sure your tubes are clear so the swimmers can get to the egg! I guess everyone is different and has a different experience with it, but I did mine in the afternoon, at 3:45 and went home, took some advil and was good to go. Only missed 2 hours of work!


----------



## MMW430

ZKinsey said:


> Sorry...I'm jumping in you guys' conversation. Yes, it's just to make sure your tubes are clear so the swimmers can get to the egg! I guess everyone is different and has a different experience with it, but I did mine in the afternoon, at 3:45 and went home, took some advil and was good to go. Only missed 2 hours of work!


So, what even causes blockage? Things I've read said PCOS or some kind of infection. Is anyone ever just....naturally blocked?

Sorry for all the questions. They whole thing just confuses me! :flower:


----------



## ZKinsey

My doctor explained to me that they can become blocked by a number of things. PID, STD's, previous miscarriages, ruptured appendix, ectopic pregnancy, or Edometriosis. He also said that the tubes can become "weak" and actually collapse in one or more area's, or become enlarged with fluid that blocks them. I think he is wanting me to have another one since I just had a miscarriage....not sure. I would definitely recommend doing it though! It's a big relief once it's over with and you can cross "blocked tubes" off your list ;-)


----------



## ttcbaby117

I have had more than 1 hsg.....I did them about a year apart and then last cycle I had a sonohystergram done in preparation for IVF. I believe they did this for me because I had some fibroids removed and I think they wanted to make sure they were back again...also before IVF they want to make sure of no polyps etc.


----------



## LotusBlossom

I am no longer a BFP. The blood test came back at 110, which is super low for 25dpo. Going to see Dr this afternoon. I'm not sure what we will do now. :cry:


----------



## TonyaG

I'm so sorry Lotus.


----------



## MKHewson

LotusBlossom said:


> I am no longer a BFP. The blood test came back at 110, which is super low for 25dpo. Going to see Dr this afternoon. I'm not sure what we will do now. :cry:

I am so sorry Lotus. Sending you lots of support.


----------



## nc1998

Oh no, I am so sorry Lotus.


----------



## karenh

MMW430: The HCG does make sure you arent blocked; it also can detect abnormalities in the uterus. I personaly just like to know what is going on and rule out any problems. I cant stand not knowing so I asked to have the test done. I am glad I did because there are some issues.

LotusBlossum: NO! I am so sorry, why is this happening to all of us. I really hope you can get some answers. I am so so sorry.

AFM: The bleeding has started. It is still really light. I am guessing I will go in Friday to test my levels and make sure they have gone down like they should have.


----------



## Grateful365

LotusBlossom said:


> I am no longer a BFP. The blood test came back at 110, which is super low for 25dpo. Going to see Dr this afternoon. I'm not sure what we will do now. :cry:

I am so sorry Lotus.....there are no words for times like these. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ZKinsey

SO sorry Lotus :( 
I will be keeping you in my thoughts & prayers


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh no Lotus! I am so sorry hun.....ugh....just completely gutted to hear this. 

Karen - this is just a horrible thing to go through. I hope and pray you are doing ok.


----------



## Jess1202

This is my first cycle with femara. I'd love to join you guys if you'll have me. We have been TTC # 3 for over 7 years now. Until last May we were not very aggressive about it but have now jumped both feet in and will be doing IVF in February.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Jess1202 said:


> This is my first cycle with femara. I'd love to join you guys if you'll have me. We have been TTC # 3 for over 7 years now. Until last May we were not very aggressive about it but have now jumped both feet in and will be doing IVF in February.

Welcome, Jess! I am also trying to do IVF in Feb. There is a new thread set up for those doing IVF Jan/feb/mar if you're interested in joining. I'll be joining it as my baby has stopped developing. Don't get me wrong, this thread is WONDERFUL and that's why I continue to post on here. :winkwink: I just want to invite you to join the other thread as well. Hopefully you won't need IVF because this femara cycle will work!!! Good luck!


----------



## karenh

ttcbaby117 said:


> Oh no Lotus! I am so sorry hun.....ugh....just completely gutted to hear this.
> 
> Karen - this is just a horrible thing to go through. I hope and pray you are doing ok.

Thank you. I am doing better than I expected. It is still hard, but I am doing ok. I am getting my blood checked late Friday and if they look ok I will start Femara, for the last time again, that day. Monday we meet with our RE to have a long talk about what is up.


----------



## karenh

Jess1202 said:


> This is my first cycle with femara. I'd love to join you guys if you'll have me. We have been TTC # 3 for over 7 years now. Until last May we were not very aggressive about it but have now jumped both feet in and will be doing IVF in February.

Welcome! I hope the femara works for you and you don't have to move to IVF, but if you do Lotus Blossum is one of the best to have with you.


----------



## Cridge

Lotus :hug: I'm so sorry!!


----------



## nc1998

Welcome Jess! Hope this cycle works out for you!

Karen - I am glad you are doing as well as can be expected. What a difficult experience to have to go through. 

afm - I'm 11dpo, bfn this am. I usually have a 12 day luteal, and I feel like AF is coming. We're heading to Canada for vacation next week, so I am really looking forward to that at least. And since I'm not preggers I can ski!

Good luck to all of you ladies!


----------



## lindsayms05

Thanks everyone for the advice. I decided to stick with trying the 5mg instead of trying to up it myself. I have 2 more days of it, and then we'll get to bd'ing. :)

Sorry to everyone with the recent losses. :hugs:


----------



## karenh

nc1998 said:


> Welcome Jess! Hope this cycle works out for you!
> 
> Karen - I am glad you are doing as well as can be expected. What a difficult experience to have to go through.
> 
> afm - I'm 11dpo, bfn this am. I usually have a 12 day luteal, and I feel like AF is coming. We're heading to Canada for vacation next week, so I am really looking forward to that at least. And since I'm not preggers I can ski!
> 
> Good luck to all of you ladies!

Sorry for your BFN. I hope you enjoy skiing though!


----------



## MMW430

Feeling pretty crabby today. AF is due in 9 days. I'm about 5-6 dpo today (because the monitor gives 2 days), and last cycle at this time I was spotting so I knew I was out.

I was feeling pretty positive because that wasn't happening, but instead of that I have AF-like cramps. Every month this happens (short of last cycle which had spotting instead) and I try to rationalize it, but AF comes anyway. So, I have a feeling that I'm out.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Nc sorry for AF hun....

Lotus - glad to see you jumping right back in. It will happen for you I feel it. I will be joining your I've thread as it looks like march for me.

Mmw. so sorry hun 

Jess - welcome and good luck


----------



## nc1998

ttc - i'm sorry about your af too. Maybe next cycle will be it for us!

mmw - I hear ya. I cramp early too, and it takes away all my hope. But some people still get their bfp's with cramping, so you aren't out yet! Fx'd!


----------



## sugarpi24

I got my u/s done today and I have one 22mm follicle so that's good...its on my left side again...my right side is slacking :/ but we got a shot of hcg. To induce ovulation and we go in for our first IUI tomorrow...so hopefully this is our cycle!


----------



## TonyaG

sugarpi24 said:


> I got my u/s done today and I have one 22mm follicle so that's good...its on my left side again...my right side is slacking :/ but we got a shot of hcg. To induce ovulation and we go in for our first IUI tomorrow...so hopefully this is our cycle!

Good luck!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Fingers crossed that this is your month, sugarpi!


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> I got my u/s done today and I have one 22mm follicle so that's good...its on my left side again...my right side is slacking :/ but we got a shot of hcg. To induce ovulation and we go in for our first IUI tomorrow...so hopefully this is our cycle!

Great follicle! Good luck!


----------



## ttcbaby117

nc - yeah I hope so too!

sugar - good luck tomorrow....let us know how it all goes!


----------



## sugarpi24

Does an IUI give you cramping during the procedure like an HSG or is it more like a pap smear?


----------



## ttcbaby117

its more like a pap...I have a crazy tilted uterus so I did have some pain, but I think that was just me. tI is very quick also!


----------



## sugarpi24

I hate the speculum!!! It always hurts me!! :( not looking forward to that at all!


----------



## LolaM

sugarpi24 said:


> Does an IUI give you cramping during the procedure like an HSG or is it more like a pap smear?

I had cramping but only as the dr was injecting the :spermy:into my uterus, he SAID it was a good thing but it sure didnt FEEL like a good thing and in the end, it did nohting for us:shrug:


----------



## sugarpi24

Ahhhh I'm not looking forward to thissss!!! Why do I ask questions I don't like the answers too??? Lol :)


----------



## LolaM

sugarpi24 said:


> Ahhhh I'm not looking forward to thissss!!! Why do I ask questions I don't like the answers too??? Lol :)


it was much less painful than the HSG and it was over very quickly, i laid down alot because i was worried about leakage but nothing ever did come back out, perhaps it went the other way!


----------



## sugarpi24

Okay that makes me feel a little better lol :) I always fear the worst idk why but I do...do they recommend not going to work afterwards...or is it safe?


----------



## LolaM

sugarpi24 said:


> Okay that makes me feel a little better lol :) I always fear the worst idk why but I do...do they recommend not going to work afterwards...or is it safe?

My dr said it was perfectly ok to go back to work and the last IUI i had, i did go back to work, i did take it easy but dr said working normally was just fine


----------



## sugarpi24

Okay didn't know cuz at my job I stand for 8 hrs...so didn't know if it would be okay


----------



## Oceangirl182

sugarpi24 said:


> Does an IUI give you cramping during the procedure like an HSG or is it more like a pap smear?

To me it hurt worse than a pap smear just crampy! I had light cramping for 2 days. It worked for me tho! My follie was 22 as well the dr said all the cramping was good


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> Does an IUI give you cramping during the procedure like an HSG or is it more like a pap smear?

For me the IUI isn't painful at all unless they pinch something. It is after when I have cramping and ovulation pain. I usually take a nap so I can sleep through it.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Look at it this way Sugarpi.....this IUI will be nothing compared to Labor!!!! LOL....that is what I do when I know something is going to be uncomfy! Let us know how you do!


----------



## MMW430

I'm really not happy today. I'm having a hard time not getting all worked up at work. I know for sure AF is coming. Ever since I've been on Femara, when it's time for me to get AF, I start spotting a week before....which is what is going on right now.

I feel like a jerk for saying what I'm about to say, because there are SO many women on here who have been trying a lot longer than I have, but I am just so sick of this. These past 6 months have been so depressing. I'm sick of it not working. I'm sick of the medicine, the doctor phonecalls, being so hopeful only to have it result in a monthly heartbreak. I just feel like I can't do this anymore. 

I'm wondering if I need to just accept the fact that this isn't going to happen for me, and start trying to explore other avenues like adoption or something.

Sorry for the rant. I'm just very upset today.


----------



## sugarpi24

IUI went well. Hubbys sperm was good.. they increased its motility...cuz it was kinda slow and they said it looked really good. So that's a plus :) the procedure wasn't bad. I test in 2 weeks. They want us to bd tonight tomorrow and every other day for the next 5 days...ask hopefully it works...she said to treat it as if I'm pregnant...no ibprofen just tylonel...if I get cramping. Said to do what I normally do today she said I could even go swimming if I wanted to lol so ill let you know in two weeks on if it worked or not. :/


----------



## under25ttc

Fx for u sugarpi, I'm glad the iui wasn't all that bad. Sounds like a really promising cycle for you :) best of luck and baby dust my dear!


----------



## ZKinsey

Don't give up! I feel the SAME way.....quite often. (Pretty much every month that I'm NOT pregnant) but we, unfortunately, have to work REALLY hard for what comes easy to other people....but I hear it will be worth it one day. Keep your chin up! One day we will all look back on this and laugh, with our children right beside us :)


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> I'm really not happy today. I'm having a hard time not getting all worked up at work. I know for sure AF is coming. Ever since I've been on Femara, when it's time for me to get AF, I start spotting a week before....which is what is going on right now.
> 
> I feel like a jerk for saying what I'm about to say, because there are SO many women on here who have been trying a lot longer than I have, but I am just so sick of this. These past 6 months have been so depressing. I'm sick of it not working. I'm sick of the medicine, the doctor phonecalls, being so hopeful only to have it result in a monthly heartbreak. I just feel like I can't do this anymore.
> 
> I'm wondering if I need to just accept the fact that this isn't going to happen for me, and start trying to explore other avenues like adoption or something.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I'm just very upset today.

We all have those days and whether you have been thryin 6 months or 10 years it still hurts. Hang in there. This is really hard but it does make up stronger, and I also think it will make us better mothers. If you feel it is time to try another road to motherhood then go for it, but if you are just having an off day maybe wait a little to move one. We all need break downs, they help us heal and appreciate the good time.


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> IUI went well. Hubbys sperm was good.. they increased its motility...cuz it was kinda slow and they said it looked really good. So that's a plus :) the procedure wasn't bad. I test in 2 weeks. They want us to bd tonight tomorrow and every other day for the next 5 days...ask hopefully it works...she said to treat it as if I'm pregnant...no ibprofen just tylonel...if I get cramping. Said to do what I normally do today she said I could even go swimming if I wanted to lol so ill let you know in two weeks on if it worked or not. :/

Yay! Sounds like it went really well. You advice sounds similar to what I was told. Good luck these next two weeks and I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## MMW430

ZKinsey said:


> Don't give up! I feel the SAME way.....quite often. (Pretty much every month that I'm NOT pregnant) but we, unfortunately, have to work REALLY hard for what comes easy to other people....but I hear it will be worth it one day. Keep your chin up! One day we will all look back on this and laugh, with our children right beside us :)




karenh said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> I'm really not happy today. I'm having a hard time not getting all worked up at work. I know for sure AF is coming. Ever since I've been on Femara, when it's time for me to get AF, I start spotting a week before....which is what is going on right now.
> 
> I feel like a jerk for saying what I'm about to say, because there are SO many women on here who have been trying a lot longer than I have, but I am just so sick of this. These past 6 months have been so depressing. I'm sick of it not working. I'm sick of the medicine, the doctor phonecalls, being so hopeful only to have it result in a monthly heartbreak. I just feel like I can't do this anymore.
> 
> I'm wondering if I need to just accept the fact that this isn't going to happen for me, and start trying to explore other avenues like adoption or something.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I'm just very upset today.
> 
> We all have those days and whether you have been thryin 6 months or 10 years it still hurts. Hang in there. This is really hard but it does make up stronger, and I also think it will make us better mothers. If you feel it is time to try another road to motherhood then go for it, but if you are just having an off day maybe wait a little to move one. We all need break downs, they help us heal and appreciate the good time.Click to expand...

Oh, thanks you guys.:hugs:

You made me feel a little better. I might just be having an off day. I guess I just REALLY thought it was going to work this time. I'm just having a pissy day all around.


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> ZKinsey said:
> 
> 
> Don't give up! I feel the SAME way.....quite often. (Pretty much every month that I'm NOT pregnant) but we, unfortunately, have to work REALLY hard for what comes easy to other people....but I hear it will be worth it one day. Keep your chin up! One day we will all look back on this and laugh, with our children right beside us :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> I'm really not happy today. I'm having a hard time not getting all worked up at work. I know for sure AF is coming. Ever since I've been on Femara, when it's time for me to get AF, I start spotting a week before....which is what is going on right now.
> 
> I feel like a jerk for saying what I'm about to say, because there are SO many women on here who have been trying a lot longer than I have, but I am just so sick of this. These past 6 months have been so depressing. I'm sick of it not working. I'm sick of the medicine, the doctor phonecalls, being so hopeful only to have it result in a monthly heartbreak. I just feel like I can't do this anymore.
> 
> I'm wondering if I need to just accept the fact that this isn't going to happen for me, and start trying to explore other avenues like adoption or something.
> 
> Sorry for the rant. I'm just very upset today.Click to expand...
> 
> We all have those days and whether you have been thryin 6 months or 10 years it still hurts. Hang in there. This is really hard but it does make up stronger, and I also think it will make us better mothers. If you feel it is time to try another road to motherhood then go for it, but if you are just having an off day maybe wait a little to move one. We all need break downs, they help us heal and appreciate the good time.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, thanks you guys.:hugs:
> 
> You made me feel a little better. I might just be having an off day. I guess I just REALLY thought it was going to work this time. I'm just having a pissy day all around.Click to expand...

Honestly, I say embrace it. I try to be upbeat and positive most of the time, but sometimes I relish the days I can just let it all out.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Yeah karen is right...let is out when you need to...that is what we are here for. Allow yourself your down days....you deserve it....this IF thing is just horrible and you wouldnt be human without your down days!

sugar - whoop...sounds great hun....now the hard part!!!! the TWW.....we will try to keep you busy ;)


----------



## karenh

Oh my gosh, this is so embarrasing. How do you handle "explosions" at work? :blush:


----------



## Cridge

MMW - what Karen said! :hugs: I feel bad for anyone that has to try longer than 3 weeks to get pregnant. Really - it hurts when you want to get pregnant and it doesn't happen the first time (or for 10 years). Some of us just have to work harder for our little angels. Allow yourself to feel what you feel and then pick yourself back up and move forward. Sometimes taking a break is exactly what you need. I took many over the 10 years it took us to conceive #2 - and I don't regret it at all.

I hope you're feeling a little better today! :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> MMW - what Karen said! :hugs: I feel bad for anyone that has to try longer than 3 weeks to get pregnant. Really - it hurts when you want to get pregnant and it doesn't happen the first time (or for 10 years). Some of us just have to work harder for our little angels. Allow yourself to feel what you feel and then pick yourself back up and move forward. Sometimes taking a break is exactly what you need. I took many over the 10 years it took us to conceive #2 - and I don't regret it at all.
> 
> I hope you're feeling a little better today! :hugs:

I agree witih everything that was just said! I spent much time on Femara only to find that it didnt work, even a little. Also just found out i have a 2% chance of getting preg on my own, and i cant afford IVF but its still crushing when AF arrives and people AAAAAAAALL around me seem to be getting preg and i likely never will. Ive moved on to adoption so that helps a bit, but not completely. Ive got a serious case of the "haties" lol i know its not nice but i cant help but think "oh yeah??? screw you AND your stupid fetus!":hissy::finger:


----------



## sugarpi24

Thanks girls :) I hope these two weeks go fast! :/ good luck to everyone else!! Hope we get good news!!

Turns out before an IUI they do a little SA with hubbys sperm...I didn't know that and it had me freaked out! But turns out hubby has good sperm! ! I was so glad to hear that I was fearing the worst! He had 122 million after the wash!! And motility was 68% after the wash..I'm hoping one of those 122 million make it to my one egg!!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

karenh said:


> Oh my gosh, this is so embarrasing. How do you handle "explosions" at work? :blush:

Uh-oh, Karen. Do you mean heavy bleeding? If so, I have quite a story. :dohh:


----------



## biggerfamily

hi ladies, 
Just wanted to give a update on things. The Femara/Clomid combo got my right ovary working again. Had my ultrasound see how things looked and my RO one follie at 18mm & LO 16mm with lining 12+ so we was going do the IUI due I was already starting to ovulate but it got canceled due too DH had issues. So we're trying TI this cycle. If don't fall pregnant this cycle we will do the same combo again an this next time DH takes a certain med before IUI but he has to take it 2 hrs before doing the IUI. Our RE was very happy with what he seen today an hopes we get pregnant with doing TI. 


I'll keep my FX for all you lovely ladies to get a BFP very soon. Hugs to all.


----------



## babybemine

Hi everyone. Was searching around about Femera and found this thread. Had SA and blood work and everything looks good but still no BFP. Was NTNP with DH before we got married for over 8 years. RE says if not pregnant this cycle then we will start Femera next cycle. Waiting to O right now for this cycle.


----------



## Jugs21

sugarpi24 said:


> IUI went well. Hubbys sperm was good.. they increased its motility...cuz it was kinda slow and they said it looked really good. So that's a plus :) the procedure wasn't bad. I test in 2 weeks. They want us to bd tonight tomorrow and every other day for the next 5 days...ask hopefully it works...she said to treat it as if I'm pregnant...no ibprofen just tylonel...if I get cramping. Said to do what I normally do today she said I could even go swimming if I wanted to lol so ill let you know in two weeks on if it worked or not. :/

Goodluck Sugarpi!! Keeping fingers crossed!

My cycle wasn't as straightforward this time. Went for another scan yesterday and they found that the follicle on my R ovary was 20mm but the lining was thin at 6.5mm. They advised me to hold off the trigger injection and re-scan Monday! I was of course quite disheartened :(

But this morning I got a smiley face on the OPK so looks like I won't need the trigger afterall. Will be doing lots of :sex: this weekend. Forcing DH to take me out tonight so we can both be relaxed and romantic. Last month was stressful! I just hope my lining has got thicker in the meantime :thumbup:

Goodluck to everyone else and sorry to hear about the losses.


----------



## nc1998

welcome babybemine, hope you won't need the femara and this will be your month... but if you do end up needing it this is a great thread for support!

sugarpi- sounds like your iui went really well! and hooray for good sperm! fx'd!

biggerfamily - good luck with the ti this month!

jugs - have fun! a romantic date sounds like a good plan. hope you catch that egg. :)

good luck everyone!

afm - cd3, about to start my femara tonight. I've had a really rotten flu-like bug, so I am hoping the femara won't make me so dizzy I pass out - lol! I haven't ever had to take it when I have a fever and a host of other icky symptoms. :)


----------



## karenh

Lola: How is adoption going for you? How far into the process are you?

Sugar: I am glad you IUI went well!

Babybemine: Welcome! I hope you get your BFP this cycle, but if not this forum is great for the support that can be needed and I hope the Femara works well for you.

Jugs21: Your lining was that thin on Femara? Weird. I am sorry. I hope that it thickened for you and that you get a sticky bean.

AFM: I had my beta on Friday to see if the HCG was out of my system but I am still at 19 so I couldn't start the Femara. I have another test this Friday to keep checking that my numbers are going down. Today is the long awaited talk with my RE to set a plan, and now that we had a miscarriage we have even more to talk about. I hope it goes well. I always seem to clam up when talking with Drs.


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck Karen!! Hope he has some plans for you guys and you get that bfp that sticks!!


----------



## popchick75

Hi everyone,

I am restarting fertility treatments next month after basically starting over and re-doing my day 3 and day 21 blood tests and ultrasounds this month. I have the dreaded unexplained infertility :( I ovulate on my own and have very regular 26 day cycles (14 day LP like clockwork) but I have done clomid in the past to try to release 2 eggs instead of one to improve our chances. I'm thinking about asking for femara next month instead to see if it makes any difference.

Any thoughts on this? Has anyone here used both clomid and femara? Pros and cons of each?

Thanks! :)


----------



## cwells2012

Hi ladies my name is Crystal and I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2005 I had one clomid baby that passed away shortly after birth and I did clomid on and off since 2006. My doctor now has me on 5mg of femara I am cd 8 and I finished the last dosage last night. I am so scared it is not working because I do not have cramping and when I do it is extremely mild and does not last long. Does this mean it is not working? I go for a follicle check Friday (JAN 18th) I am so nervous and scared this ttc journey has been very hard and I just want to find the right meds to take. Do any of you ladies not cramp on femara still have good follicles at your u/s?


----------



## karenh

Popchick75: Welcome. I didnt produce any follicles on Clomid. Now I have been on Femara 4 months and I got one follicle the first two months then two both the 3rd and the 4th. I actually got pregnant on the fourth cycle, but had an early miscarriage. I like Femara a LOT better than Clomid. I dont have any side effects with Femara either and I did with Clomid.

Cwells2012: Welcome to you as well. I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine what you went through. I have never had cramping on Femara (until ovulation and post IUI). However, I didnt have that with Clomid either (granted I never had follicles growing on Clomid to cause cramping). I hope it is working for you. Good Luck!

AFM: My appointment went well I guess. Dr went right in thinking we were there to talk about the miscarriage. I am not stupid. I know that at 4.5 weeks you cant tell why it happened and there was nothing I could do to prevent it. Yes, I know that 15% of know pregnancies and close to 50% of actual pregnancies end in miscarriage. I wasnt there for consoling! I am past it. We set this appointment up a month ago to set up a plan on where to go from here and go over my HSG results. I had to remind him of that. Ugh, stupid doctors. So, looks like as soon as the numbers are negative he wants to put me on birth control for a month. Then he wants to do a Sonohysterogram but he thinks it will come back normal. Then he thinks we will get pregnant doing 2-3 more IUIs with Letrozol. So here is to another 4 months of what the last four months looked like. It feels like we are starting all over. At least we have a plan.


----------



## popchick75

KarenH: Thank you for your response! I hated Clomid...it made me feel like a crazy person. I'm sorry about your miscarriage :( If you don't mind me asking...I see that you've been trying since 12/06...have you had any other BFPs? We've been trying for around 9 years now with no BFP. (I have a 12 yr old dd, but no + other than that pregnancy).


----------



## ttcbaby117

Pop - I have done both and I had horrible side effects on clomid...femara was a breeze.

cwells - So sorry for your loss. I did have cramping sometimes and sometimes I didnt.


----------



## Cridge

LolaM said:


> Also just found out i have a 2% chance of getting preg on my own, and i cant afford IVF but its still crushing when AF arrives and people AAAAAAAALL around me seem to be getting preg and i likely never will. Ive moved on to adoption so that helps a bit, but not completely. Ive got a serious case of the "haties" lol i know its not nice but i cant help but think "oh yeah??? screw you AND your stupid fetus!":hissy::finger:

Lola - what did you find out? Why only a 2% chance? :hugs: I have a friend that I met through adoption training that had a serious case of the "haties". She's now adopted 2 babies, and while I still think she has some issues, she's come a long way and she gets it now. I used to tell myself that I can't begrudge others for doing exactly what I would do if I could. Telling myself that over and over really did help me. Try not to let the bitterness change who you are. You're strong and I believe that if you keep trying, one way or another, you'll have a baby! I hope the adoption process goes really smoothly for you and you have your baby soon!!


----------



## LolaM

karenh said:


> Lola: How is adoption going for you? How far into the process are you?

I have a few more classes, our home inspection is Wednesday, then we need our CPR class and physicals and then we are waiting for a child to be placed with us


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Also just found out i have a 2% chance of getting preg on my own, and i cant afford IVF but its still crushing when AF arrives and people AAAAAAAALL around me seem to be getting preg and i likely never will. Ive moved on to adoption so that helps a bit, but not completely. Ive got a serious case of the "haties" lol i know its not nice but i cant help but think "oh yeah??? screw you AND your stupid fetus!":hissy::finger:
> 
> Lola - what did you find out? Why only a 2% chance? :hugs: I have a friend that I met through adoption training that had a serious case of the "haties". She's now adopted 2 babies, and while I still think she has some issues, she's come a long way and she gets it now. I used to tell myself that I can't begrudge others for doing exactly what I would do if I could. Telling myself that over and over really did help me. Try not to let the bitterness change who you are. You're strong and I believe that if you keep trying, one way or another, you'll have a baby! I hope the adoption process goes really smoothly for you and you have your baby soon!!Click to expand...

well--its really just through reading--with my LPD and hormonal imbalance seemingly corrected now, its just unexplained infertility--which is MADDENING all by itself--funny--i know a few coworkers are preg and THEY dont bother me, it seems to only be strangers that irritate me, idkw though..Thanks for your understanding and support. I know you ladies know what im going through:hugs:


----------



## nc1998

welcome popchick - I've only taken femara, but it does seem that many ladies strongly prefer it for less side effects. Good luck!

Also welcome to cwells - I am so sorry about your first baby. 
I hope that femara will work out for you! It seems to have gotten lots of people pregnant on this board! I don't have too much cramping on femara until pretty close to O time. 

karen - sounds like the apptmt went well. I am glad you will have a plan to stick with for the next few months.

lola - how exciting - you are getting so close to being a mom! adoption is amazing. I have some really good friends that were adopted, and it's just such a blessing for the adopters and the adoptees. :)

afm - my "flu-like bug" turned out to be the flu. Saturday night was CD3, and I didn't know it was the flu yet, thought it was just a really bad cold with high fever. I took my femara, and oh boy did I regret it! I was sweating so much, it was crazy. I had to change my pajamas like 3 times in the night! I haven't ever had the night sweats as a side effect before, but I sure did on Saturday. Sunday I was so sick I couldn't get out of bed so I didn't take my femara that night. Fertility was like the last thing on my mind - lol. Today I feel a little better, so maybe I'll try it again tonight. Or maybe I'll wait one more!


----------



## MMW430

After my freak out last week, I'm feeling better.

I got the bloodwork done Saturday to see if I actually ovulated or not, they called me yesterday, and the good news is, I DID ovulate. I felt a little bad telling the nurse that I'm confident AF is showing up (due on Saturday) as I've been having intermittent spotting since Friday. She told me that "Sometimes they body just does weird things" and I shouldn't count myself out yet. I told her that while I appreciated that, I feel like I know my body, and every month I tell myself that, and every month I have a monthly heartbreak. 

SO, we just decided to agree to assume that AF is coming, and I'll be calling as soon as I get it.


----------



## karenh

Popchicks: I dont mind any questions, I am an open book. Feel free to ask whatever you like. No, I have not had any other BFPs. This was my first one. I am so sorry that you have been trying so long. I really hope the Femara gets you there.

Lola: That is exciting! You are getting close. I used to think if we could only get certified then it will be a breeze. Let me tell you, I jumped every time the phone rang. I pray it all goes smoothly for you and you get your little one soon.

Nc1998: I am so sorry you are sick. I hope you get better soon. 

MMW430: Yay for your ovulation! Also, good for you for speaking your feelings to the nurse; sometimes I think they all think we just want to be candled, and that just isnt the case.

AFM: The nurse called yesterday afternoon and said my beta went up from 19.14 to 20.89. Weird. Dr now wants to do an ultrasound Friday to make sure everything is ok, and they are even more concerned that it might be ectopic. I havent had any pain though so I guess I am just waiting it out. I have stopped bleeding. It is kind of nerve-racking not knowing what is going on, and now I am scared that I am going to lose a tube or something and have to go straight for IVF, which we cant afford. Ugh! Sorry, I have anxiety and it isnt being nice this morning.


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> Popchicks: I don&#8217;t mind any questions, I am an open book. Feel free to ask whatever you like. No, I have not had any other BFPs. This was my first one. I am so sorry that you have been trying so long. I really hope the Femara gets you there.
> 
> Lola: That is exciting! You are getting close. I used to think if we could only get certified then it will be a breeze. Let me tell you, I jumped every time the phone rang. I pray it all goes smoothly for you and you get your little one soon.
> 
> Nc1998: I am so sorry you are sick. I hope you get better soon.
> 
> MMW430: Yay for your ovulation! Also, good for you for speaking your feelings to the nurse; sometimes I think they all think we just want to be candled, and that just isn&#8217;t the case.
> 
> AFM: The nurse called yesterday afternoon and said my beta went up from 19.14 to 20.89. Weird. Dr now wants to do an ultrasound Friday to make sure everything is ok, and they are even more concerned that it might be ectopic. I haven&#8217;t had any pain though so I guess I am just waiting it out. I have stopped bleeding. It is kind of nerve-racking not knowing what is going on, and now I am scared that I am going to lose a tube or something and have to go straight for IVF, which we can&#8217;t afford. Ugh! Sorry, I have anxiety and it isn&#8217;t being nice this morning.

Haha I DID ask her if this meant my dosage had to be upped. I'm fairly new at this, so I didn't know.

She told me that once you get a dose that you ovulate with, that they prefer to stick with what works, that upping your dose doesn't up your chances of conceiving, and only creates more "crabbier, emotional, bitchy women". At least I had a laugh with that. Femara DID mess with my emotions. I was putting up the Christmas tree and crying like an idiot "CHRISTMAS IS SO SAD!". My DH was so confused. :wacko:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Nc -Oh no hun...so sorry you arent feeling good. Did you speak to the dr about not taking the pills because youare sick....maybe you should wait out this cycle?

MMW - That is so awesome you ovulated. Yes I can attest to those wonderful mood swings. I myself get them so badly. 

Karenh - wow that is crazy, but it didnt go up that much. Try to relax hun, trust that the drs will do what is best for you. It is good they are doing the ultrasound to check what is going on...if there is something there such as an ectopic they can treat it with medication. The good news is that you are not having any pain....so hold on to that! Let us know how it all goes with the ultrasound.


----------



## sugarpi24

Karen I hope the ultrasound goes good and its not an ectopic!!! :/ good luck Hun! Your in my thoughts!


----------



## karenh

Thanks guys! It will be a long week until friday.


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> Thanks guys! It will be a long week until friday.

I hope everything works out for you.

TTC shouldn't be as hard as it is.


----------



## ttcbaby117

yes you are right....i guess what doesnt kill us makes us stronger.....at least that is what I am trying to hold on to right now.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Karen- My Dr thought mine was ectopic on Friday (it was a crazy day of pain and rushing to the lab/Dr office), and he said I would just use methotrexate. I'm not sure what situation warrants surgery, but I think since it was so early in the pregnancy, we could try the meds first. I hope you can get things taken care of without surgery. Thinking about you! :hugs:


----------



## MMW430

I just try to tell myself that someday I'm going to have a baby, and we're going to make wonderful parents. All of this is killing me, and no matter how many times I get pissy and say I'm taking a break, I'm never going to be able to really make myself do that. I just have to keep trying.


----------



## Oceangirl182

AFM: The nurse called yesterday afternoon and said my beta went up from 19.14 to 20.89. Weird. Dr now wants to do an ultrasound Friday to make sure everything is ok, and they are even more concerned that it might be ectopic. I havent had any pain though so I guess I am just waiting it out. I have stopped bleeding. It is kind of nerve-racking not knowing what is going on, and now I am scared that I am going to lose a tube or something and have to go straight for IVF, which we cant afford. Ugh! Sorry, I have anxiety and it isnt being nice this morning.[/COLOR][/QUOTE]. 

I'm sorry :( please give us an update Friday!


----------



## TonyaG

I can't believe you have to wait until Friday. You would think if they suspected problems you woul have an ultrasound right away.


----------



## nc1998

Karen - let us know how you're doing! Just more added stress, huh?

ttc - thanks, yes, I think I will have to skip this cycle. I now have an ear infection and UTI on top of the flu. Oy.


----------



## biggerfamily

nc1998 said:


> Karen - let us know how you're doing! Just more added stress, huh?
> 
> ttc - thanks, yes, I think I will have to skip this cycle. I now have an ear infection and UTI on top of the flu. Oy.

Hope you get feeling better soon. It's no fun being sick plus a UTI is a pain in the (_?_). I hate having a UTI..


----------



## karenh

Thank you, you guys are so reasuring, I really appreciate it. I really don't think it is ectopic, I don't have any pain. I don't know why they are waiting until Friday, but they can't be too concerned if they are right? I don't know. I will absolutely let you guys know what happens and what I find out.


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies when you all took femara how many follies did you all have?

Can you tell me what do they consider a mature one as the two I had one was 16mm an 18mm. Me an DH is hopeing I ovulated both of them but I didn't ask RE if could. What would you all think?

I done a combo this time an had 2


----------



## LolaM

biggerfamily said:


> Ladies when you all took femara how many follies did you all have?
> 
> Can you tell me what do they consider a mature one as the two I had one was 16mm an 18mm. Me an DH is hopeing I ovulated both of them but I didn't ask RE if could. What would you all think?
> 
> I done a combo this time an had 2

I had 3 on one side and 4 on the other and then he stoppped counting, they were all 13 or higher.

AFM--how long do you suppose metformin stays int he body? Im having another great, unmedicated cycle, ive been temping and peeing just to see how i was doing. MAAAN are my BBs keelling me!


----------



## biggerfamily

LolaM said:


> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> Ladies when you all took femara how many follies did you all have?
> 
> Can you tell me what do they consider a mature one as the two I had one was 16mm an 18mm. Me an DH is hopeing I ovulated both of them but I didn't ask RE if could. What would you all think?
> 
> I done a combo this time an had 2
> 
> I had 3 on one side and 4 on the other and then he stoppped counting, they were all 13 or higher.
> 
> AFM--how long do you suppose metformin stays int he body? Im having another great, unmedicated cycle, ive been temping and peeing just to see how i was doing. MAAAN are my BBs keelling me!Click to expand...


Do you think I had a chance for the other to be ovulated also?

Oh LolaM I want to wish you lots of luck as my account maybe closed by morning I sent in a request need to get away from here an put my health in stress free so hopefully soon get pregnant an I can move on to the next chapter in my life while I can as after so long got to have surgery on my neck an maybe unable to walk ever again. Thanks to car accident years ago making my neck harder to deal with pain at times. 

I really thank you for your help an other ladies on this part of forum. I want to wish everyone lots of luck on getting a BFP an may you all have a HH9M..


----------



## LolaM

biggerfamily said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> Ladies when you all took femara how many follies did you all have?
> 
> Can you tell me what do they consider a mature one as the two I had one was 16mm an 18mm. Me an DH is hopeing I ovulated both of them but I didn't ask RE if could. What would you all think?
> 
> I done a combo this time an had 2
> 
> I had 3 on one side and 4 on the other and then he stoppped counting, they were all 13 or higher.
> 
> AFM--how long do you suppose metformin stays int he body? Im having another great, unmedicated cycle, ive been temping and peeing just to see how i was doing. MAAAN are my BBs keelling me!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do you think I had a chance for the other to be ovulated also?
> 
> Oh LolaM I want to wish you lots of luck as my account maybe closed by morning I sent in a request need to get away from here an put my health in stress free so hopefully soon get pregnant an I can move on to the next chapter in my life while I can as after so long got to have surgery on my neck an maybe unable to walk ever again. Thanks to car accident years ago making my neck harder to deal with pain at times.
> 
> I really thank you for your help an other ladies on this part of forum. I want to wish everyone lots of luck on getting a BFP an may you all have a HH9M..Click to expand...

its possible, but unlesss you get preg with multiples, im not sure if there is a way to know if the others will/did ovulate.


----------



## ZKinsey

AF showed up on Monday. Starting my 4th round of Femara 7.5mg today. Fingers crossed this is our cycle!!!!!!!
Hope everyone is doing well :winkwink:


----------



## karenh

ZKinsey said:


> AF showed up on Monday. Starting my 4th round of Femara 7.5mg today. Fingers crossed this is our cycle!!!!!!!
> Hope everyone is doing well :winkwink:

Fingers crossed and praying for you!


----------



## ttcbaby117

nc - wow feel better hun!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hey ladies!! Wow, I havent checked in with yall in a while. SOO much has gone on in here the past couple of months!!! Congrats to all the bfps!!!! I hate to follow that up with this but I truly am so sorry for all of the losses that have been happening in here as well. Its heartwrenching to see so many of you going through that right now. Since Im on that topic, Ive decided to get a tattoo for my two lost LO's. Im getting a yellow zinnia flower (which means daily remembrance) with two little petals drifting away. Some people plant flowers, I just prefer to get one permanently :)

I hope everyone else is doing well and hope so see some more bfps in here soon. 

AFM, Ive lost 25 pounds, which was half of my initial goal, but Im pretty sure Ive extended it a bit more so I probably wont be back to ttcing for awhile. I really thought it would only be for a few months, but now Im just at a really good place in my life and Im just not ready to go back to the sadness that I left behind. Im hoping that in a few more months I wont look at ttcing and think of the sadness and instead be hopeful. Im just going to stick with what I have going on now for a while and then will revisit ttcing again some day. Im a little worried that when I get to my initial goal of 50 pounds that my husband is going to want to get back to it...hell, he already is, but he understands that Im just not ready to go back to that right now. Im focusing on me and doing the things I need to do to make me a better ME :) Becoming a better me means that I will be a better mom someday, if that is what is in the cards for me. I wish you all luck and I will still be checking in on you often!!


----------



## karenh

Mrs.Stinski said:


> Hey ladies!! Wow, I havent checked in with yall in a while. SOO much has gone on in here the past couple of months!!! Congrats to all the bfps!!!! I hate to follow that up with this but I truly am so sorry for all of the losses that have been happening in here as well. Its heartwrenching to see so many of you going through that right now. Since Im on that topic, Ive decided to get a tattoo for my two lost LO's. Im getting a yellow zinnia flower (which means daily remembrance) with two little petals drifting away. Some people plant flowers, I just prefer to get one permanently :)
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing well and hope so see some more bfps in here soon.
> 
> AFM, Ive lost 25 pounds, which was half of my initial goal, but Im pretty sure Ive extended it a bit more so I probably wont be back to ttcing for awhile. I really thought it would only be for a few months, but now Im just at a really good place in my life and Im just not ready to go back to the sadness that I left behind. Im hoping that in a few more months I wont look at ttcing and think of the sadness and instead be hopeful. Im just going to stick with what I have going on now for a while and then will revisit ttcing again some day. Im a little worried that when I get to my initial goal of 50 pounds that my husband is going to want to get back to it...hell, he already is, but he understands that Im just not ready to go back to that right now. Im focusing on me and doing the things I need to do to make me a better ME :) Becoming a better me means that I will be a better mom someday, if that is what is in the cards for me. I wish you all luck and I will still be checking in on you often!!

It is so good to hear from you! Congratz on your 25 lbs, which is amazing! I am so proud of you taking time for yourself, it sounds amazing. Good luck with these next 25 lbs.


----------



## karenh

My appointment is in nine hours. I am not sure how I am going to make it through the day, but I will. This will be the first appointment DH cant go with me. He has to work. : ( I will let you all know how it goes afterward.


----------



## TonyaG

Welcome back!

I lost 4O before getting pregnant and it makes a huge difference. 
Good luck!


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> My appointment is in nine hours. I am not sure how I am going to make it through the day, but I will. This will be the first appointment DH cant go with me. He has to work. : ( I will let you all know how it goes afterward.

Good luck! 

Need a laugh? I just realized at 9:00am that I wore two different colored shoes to work. It's the same shoe, but I am wearing one brown one, and one black one. I don't want to drive ALL the way home just to change shoes. So, I guess I'm just going to go with it. 

Is it 5 yet?


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck Karen!!!


----------



## ZKinsey

Good Luck Karen! I hope your appointment goes well, will be looking forward to hearing about it.


----------



## biggerfamily

karenh.. be praying for you and your DH might show up anyways. 

To all other ladies may you all have a wonderful day an be safe and warm.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking about you, Karen! 

MMW- Oh don't feel bad, I've done that. A few months ago, I met a friend for coffee for 2 hours and then went to the pharmacy where I had to wait for a Rx. There is a mat on the floor that says "wait here for pharmacist" so I looked down at my feet. I had 2 different flip-flops on. One was mine, and one was my husband's much bigger shoe. I have no idea how I didn't notice earlier. I was mortified because I had to wait for the Rx and the pharmacy was very busy. My husband couldn't figure out how I put on two different shoes, but in Hawaii you never wear shoes in the house, so I just slipped on two shoes as I walked out the door. I didn't realize that our shoes were mixed up. Ha!


----------



## MMW430

LotusBlossom said:


> Thinking about you, Karen!
> 
> MMW- Oh don't feel bad, I've done that. A few months ago, I met a friend for coffee for 2 hours and then went to the pharmacy where I had to wait for a Rx. There is a mat on the floor that says "wait here for pharmacist" so I looked down at my feet. I had 2 different flip-flops on. One was mine, and one was my husband's much bigger shoe. I have no idea how I didn't notice earlier. I was mortified because I had to wait for the Rx and the pharmacy was very busy. My husband couldn't figure out how I put on two different shoes, but in Hawaii you never wear shoes in the house, so I just slipped on two shoes as I walked out the door. I didn't realize that our shoes were mixed up. Ha!

Haha. It could be worse. I called my husband and he was laughing at me. The day is almost over. I just know now that I need to check my feet before I leave!


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> My appointment is in nine hours. I am not sure how I am going to make it through the day, but I will. This will be the first appointment DH cant go with me. He has to work. : ( I will let you all know how it goes afterward.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Need a laugh? I just realized at 9:00am that I wore two different colored shoes to work. It's the same shoe, but I am wearing one brown one, and one black one. I don't want to drive ALL the way home just to change shoes. So, I guess I'm just going to go with it.
> 
> Is it 5 yet?Click to expand...

Oh my gosh I did the exact same thing yesterday! Same shoe but one was brown and one red! How funny.


----------



## karenh

So my ultrasound yesterday was normal. He said my lining is 4. something which is where it should be for where I am in my cycle. He said he was looking for masses which could indicate a growth outside of my uterus but didn't find anything. He said my HCG should be back to zero and they took my blood to test. They called later and said I had gone up to 40.56. I was at 20.87 i think on Monday. What do I do now?!?


----------



## sugarpi24

Could you still be pregnant Karen?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Karen, that sounds like an ectopic pregnancy. The numbers will increase, but not at the appropriate rate. I wonder why your Dr couldn't find anything, though... I hope you get some answers soon so you can move on.


----------



## sugarpi24

:/ hopefully your doctor can figure out something Karen!!


----------



## karenh

I don't think I could still be pregnant, he should have seen something on the ultrasound right? He said everything looks normal. I haven't had any pain. They want me to decide what I want to do now. I have no idea!


----------



## sugarpi24

Did they give you any options?! They are the doctors and nurses...they should know what the next step should be!!


----------



## biggerfamily

karenh said:


> I don't think I could still be pregnant, he should have seen something on the ultrasound right? He said everything looks normal. I haven't had any pain. They want me to decide what I want to do now. I have no idea!

If you wasn't pregnant your numbers wouldn't keep riseing like that. Are they sure you don't have a ectopic pregnancy? 

Did the doctor look for any babies in your uterus? 

Sorry to ask this but how far along would you be now?

I was reading something on ectopic pregnancy.. 

Sounds like your doctor needs to check more as your numbers should had been down by now but it keeps raising. I'm so sorry your going through this.. 



AFM: Trying to relax an play a game..


----------



## LolaM

karenh said:


> So my ultrasound yesterday was normal. He said my lining is 4. something which is where it should be for where I am in my cycle. He said he was looking for masses which could indicate a growth outside of my uterus but didn't find anything. He said my HCG should be back to zero and they took my blood to test. They called later and said I had gone up to 40.56. I was at 20.87 i think on Monday. What do I do now?!?

They didnt tell you what to do?:hugs:


----------



## Charisse28

Hi ladies,

I was a regular poster when this thread first started, back in Dec.2011. I have had a roller coaster of things happen since DH and I started back ttc. We were forced to take a break during the summer of 2012 due to health issues and now that they are resolved, we are trying Femara again. I am currently inducing AF with provera and I'll take my last pill on Tuesday. When AF shows I will be doing Femara CD2-8, Pregnitude, Prenatal, D3 1000iu, and baby aspirin. Hoping for a sticky bfp! I hope to get acquainted with all you ladies as I will be around a lot more now, Good Luck and truck loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## karenh

OK, so the nurse is who called and she told me my numbers and then said so what do you want to do now? I asked her what my options were and she said well we could keep doing what we are doing which is checking your numbers and see what happens or we could do something more invasive to speed it up. So then I asked her what the doctor thought I should do and she said it is up to me! That was it. I told her I wanted to think about it. She said she would check in with me on Monday. Reminded me to keep watch for signs of an ectopic but she said they are pretty sure that isn't what it is. I am just so confused. He had to have looked in my uterus because he measured my lining at 4. I would have been six and a half weeks. I did bleed. There was one heavy day but it was fewer days than my regular period by 2 -3 days. I guess if there was absolutely no possibility that I was pregnant then why not do something to bring my numbers down fast right? However they didn't tell me what that would be. If there is even the slightest chance then morally I can't do anything. I just really don't know what to do.

On a different note, this weekend I found out my aunt is pregnant with her 7th and my neighbor is pregnant with her 3rd. Fun times.


----------



## karenh

Charisse28 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was a regular poster when this thread first started, back in Dec.2011. I have had a roller coaster of things happen since DH and I started back ttc. We were forced to take a break during the summer of 2012 due to health issues and now that they are resolved, we are trying Femara again. I am currently inducing AF with provera and I'll take my last pill on Tuesday. When AF shows I will be doing Femara CD2-8, Pregnitude, Prenatal, D3 1000iu, and baby aspirin. Hoping for a sticky bfp! I hope to get acquainted with all you ladies as I will be around a lot more now, Good Luck and truck loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Welcome back! I hope you get your sticky bean soon!


----------



## LolaM

karenh said:


> Charisse28 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was a regular poster when this thread first started, back in Dec.2011. I have had a roller coaster of things happen since DH and I started back ttc. We were forced to take a break during the summer of 2012 due to health issues and now that they are resolved, we are trying Femara again. I am currently inducing AF with provera and I'll take my last pill on Tuesday. When AF shows I will be doing Femara CD2-8, Pregnitude, Prenatal, D3 1000iu, and baby aspirin. Hoping for a sticky bfp! I hope to get acquainted with all you ladies as I will be around a lot more now, Good Luck and truck loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Welcome back! I hope you get your sticky bean soon!Click to expand...

I know you have had several ultra sounds but can you request a look specifically at your uterus one last time? Just to put your mind at ease? Something isnt right if your numbers went down and now are suddenly going back up. What would happen if you took a HPT?


----------



## biggerfamily

LolaM...? Do you understand the BBT CHarting thing?


----------



## LolaM

biggerfamily said:


> LolaM...? Do you understand the BBT CHarting thing?



Yes, I do for the most part.


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charisse28 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I was a regular poster when this thread first started, back in Dec.2011. I have had a roller coaster of things happen since DH and I started back ttc. We were forced to take a break during the summer of 2012 due to health issues and now that they are resolved, we are trying Femara again. I am currently inducing AF with provera and I'll take my last pill on Tuesday. When AF shows I will be doing Femara CD2-8, Pregnitude, Prenatal, D3 1000iu, and baby aspirin. Hoping for a sticky bfp! I hope to get acquainted with all you ladies as I will be around a lot more now, Good Luck and truck loads of :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Welcome back! I hope you get your sticky bean soon!Click to expand...
> 
> I know you have had several ultra sounds but can you request a look specifically at your uterus one last time? Just to put your mind at ease? Something isnt right if your numbers went down and now are suddenly going back up. What would happen if you took a HPT?Click to expand...

I have thought of taking a home pregnancy test, but I am sure it would be positive if my hcg is forty right? No matter what the reason? I would request another ultrasound as well, and I thank you for that suggestion it is a good idea, but we have run out of money for fertility treatments for this month. We are only budgeted for $700 a month but we spend $800 and i have spent $600 just this past week. I really just need this all to be over. Do you think there is a possibility I could be pregnant still or is it just left over tissue?


----------



## biggerfamily

LolaM said:


> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> LolaM...? Do you understand the BBT CHarting thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do for the most part.Click to expand...

Can you look at my chart an see what you think about my temp staying the same//


TXS...


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm hoping your still pregnant Karen!! I hoping its gonna be a miracle!! I really hope they figure it out why your numbers keep rising!!! Your in my thoughts Karen!


----------



## karenh

thank you guys, sorry i am so needy lately.


----------



## LolaM

karenh said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I am not an expert but I cant see how tissue would make your numbers rise. I hear you about the cost of treatments. Hubs and I made the decision to stop treatments since clearly it wasnt working and we are out of options due to financial reasons
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## LolaM

biggerfamily said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> LolaM...? Do you understand the BBT CHarting thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do for the most part.Click to expand...
> 
> Can you look at my chart an see what you think about my temp staying the same//
> 
> 
> TXS...Click to expand...

I had a peek at your chart. I have had temps stay the same for several days, and i thought my thermy must be broken, it wasnt. I took my temp at other times of day, obviously i didnt record, and my temp changed. You could do that, but as far as i understand, medicated temps can stay the same for several days and it means nothing, just a thing that happens. :shrug:


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> I have thought of taking a home pregnancy test, but I am sure it would be positive if my hcg is forty right? No matter what the reason? I would request another ultrasound as well, and I thank you for that suggestion it is a good idea, but we have run out of money for fertility treatments for this month. We are only budgeted for $700 a month but we spend $800 and i have spent $600 just this past week. I really just need this all to be over. Do you think there is a possibility I could be pregnant still or is it just left over tissue?
> 
> 
> 
> I am not an expert but I cant see how tissue would make your numbers rise. I hear you about the cost of treatments. Hubs and I made the decision to stop treatments since clearly it wasnt working and we are out of options due to financial reasonsClick to expand...
> 
> Ok, so I think I have decided to keep having my blood checked and see what happens.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## ZKinsey

Bless your heart, Karen :( I know that has GOT to be nerve racking not knowing what's going on. I hope they figure it out, and I am praying praying PRAYING that there is a miracle baby in there growing! But if not, I hope your numbers get straightened out and you get to start fresh soon. **hugs**


----------



## ZKinsey

I sure wish a MEDICATED cycle went by as fast as an UN-MEDICATED cycle does :wacko:
This hurry up and wait game drives me crazzyyyyyy!!
Finished my last dose of Femara last night, waiting to see if it worked it's magic. 
Hope everyone is having a good day!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck Karen!!!


----------



## LolaM

ZKinsey said:


> I sure wish a MEDICATED cycle went by as fast as an UN-MEDICATED cycle does :wacko:
> This hurry up and wait game drives me crazzyyyyyy!!
> Finished my last dose of Femara last night, waiting to see if it worked it's magic.
> Hope everyone is having a good day!!

My unmedicated cycles are so slooow. I get sore bbs from about CD 8 and it ends around AF. My temps have stayed up, which is a good thing, means im having strong O on my own, which i wasnt before. :happydance: Ive got some birthday money that is burning a hole in my pocket, so im gathering my coupons for a lil shopping trip.


----------



## ZKinsey

WooHooo!!!! Good for you! That's exciting :)
Go shopping & relax....."Retail Therapy" works wonders!


----------



## karenh

ZKinsey said:


> I sure wish a MEDICATED cycle went by as fast as an UN-MEDICATED cycle does :wacko:
> This hurry up and wait game drives me crazzyyyyyy!!
> Finished my last dose of Femara last night, waiting to see if it worked it's magic.
> Hope everyone is having a good day!!

It seems as though my medicated cycles go faster sure to all my appointments. I hope yours doesn't drag on too much. Good luck!


----------



## biggerfamily

LolaM said:


> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> LolaM...? Do you understand the BBT CHarting thing?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I do for the most part.Click to expand...
> 
> Can you look at my chart an see what you think about my temp staying the same//
> 
> 
> TXS...Click to expand...
> 
> I had a peek at your chart. I have had temps stay the same for several days, and i thought my thermy must be broken, it wasnt. I took my temp at other times of day, obviously i didnt record, and my temp changed. You could do that, but as far as i understand, medicated temps can stay the same for several days and it means nothing, just a thing that happens. :shrug:Click to expand...

Well this makes day 4 now an still no change. This has never happened like this before with all my other medicated cycles. Guess I just wait it out an go work on my wheat germ cornbread to go with my soupers.. 

Have fun shopping if you go. I think I read you was going do that.. :flower:


----------



## LolaM

biggerfamily said:


> Well this makes day 4 now an still no change. This has never happened like this before with all my other medicated cycles. Guess I just wait it out an go work on my wheat germ cornbread to go with my soupers..
> 
> Have fun shopping if you go. I think I read you was going do that.. :flower:

I would say, take your temp again to "break" the temp pattern of your thermy, then if you get the same temp as this morning, you will know its your thermy that is broken. I think last january i had 4 or 5 days of the same temp. 

I did go shopping, I tried to start picking up items for our impending parenthood, as in some capacity, we will be parents, but it proved impossible. I got some pretties for my house and some new clothes for me.


----------



## biggerfamily

LolaM said:


> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> Well this makes day 4 now an still no change. This has never happened like this before with all my other medicated cycles. Guess I just wait it out an go work on my wheat germ cornbread to go with my soupers..
> 
> Have fun shopping if you go. I think I read you was going do that.. :flower:
> 
> I would say, take your temp again to "break" the temp pattern of your thermy, then if you get the same temp as this morning, you will know its your thermy that is broken. I think last january i had 4 or 5 days of the same temp.
> 
> I did go shopping, I tried to start picking up items for our impending parenthood, as in some capacity, we will be parents, but it proved impossible. I got some pretties for my house and some new clothes for me.Click to expand...

Last-night I ended up taking my temperature again an was 99.1 instead of being 98.2 then this morning it was back the same again to 98.2 So that made it 4 days being the same temperature of 98.2. I know my thermometer isn't' broken at all due to taking my temperature last night. I'll just see what this month brings & pray for a good out come. 

:flower:

How is things going with you? 
I hope it's going good for you an hope you had a great time shopping...


----------



## LolaM

biggerfamily said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> Well this makes day 4 now an still no change. This has never happened like this before with all my other medicated cycles. Guess I just wait it out an go work on my wheat germ cornbread to go with my soupers..
> 
> Have fun shopping if you go. I think I read you was going do that.. :flower:
> 
> I would say, take your temp again to "break" the temp pattern of your thermy, then if you get the same temp as this morning, you will know its your thermy that is broken. I think last january i had 4 or 5 days of the same temp.
> 
> I did go shopping, I tried to start picking up items for our impending parenthood, as in some capacity, we will be parents, but it proved impossible. I got some pretties for my house and some new clothes for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Last-night I ended up taking my temperature again an was 99.1 instead of being 98.2 then this morning it was back the same again to 98.2 So that made it 4 days being the same temperature of 98.2. I know my thermometer isn't' broken at all due to taking my temperature last night. I'll just see what this month brings & pray for a good out come.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> How is things going with you?
> I hope it's going good for you an hope you had a great time shopping...Click to expand...

ok, well at least you can rule out a broken thermy. I would just say keep taking temps at t he same time everyday and record what you get. sometimes it does happen. Are you having any odd symptoms? are you under the weather?

I had a nice time shopping. I have another adoption class tomorrow, we only have 3 classes left!!!:happydance:


----------



## biggerfamily

LolaM said:


> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> Well this makes day 4 now an still no change. This has never happened like this before with all my other medicated cycles. Guess I just wait it out an go work on my wheat germ cornbread to go with my soupers..
> 
> Have fun shopping if you go. I think I read you was going do that.. :flower:
> 
> I would say, take your temp again to "break" the temp pattern of your thermy, then if you get the same temp as this morning, you will know its your thermy that is broken. I think last january i had 4 or 5 days of the same temp.
> 
> I did go shopping, I tried to start picking up items for our impending parenthood, as in some capacity, we will be parents, but it proved impossible. I got some pretties for my house and some new clothes for me.Click to expand...
> 
> Last-night I ended up taking my temperature again an was 99.1 instead of being 98.2 then this morning it was back the same again to 98.2 So that made it 4 days being the same temperature of 98.2. I know my thermometer isn't' broken at all due to taking my temperature last night. I'll just see what this month brings & pray for a good out come.
> 
> :flower:
> 
> How is things going with you?
> I hope it's going good for you an hope you had a great time shopping...Click to expand...
> 
> ok, well at least you can rule out a broken thermy. I would just say keep taking temps at t he same time everyday and record what you get. sometimes it does happen. Are you having any odd symptoms? are you under the weather?
> 
> I had a nice time shopping. I have another adoption class tomorrow, we only have 3 classes left!!!:happydance:Click to expand...

Nope not feeling under the weather at all. Feeling great so far but get sleepy by 11pm at night n try to stay up for a little longer to watch tv with dh but sometimes just can't. Few days ago had some weird feeling in ovary area kinda hard to explain but that is now gone but not been running a fever or anything. :hugs: Then a few days later when went to get up from the couch has some pain but not bad which is now gone. 

That is great to hear about the adoption class you don't have many more to go..:flower:

Welp time to get ready to try an get some sleep soon as already getting tired.


----------



## TonyaG

Throwing up at work is not fun.


----------



## Jugs21

Hey Karen,
Sorry to hear about the rollercoaster ride you have been going through.
I think if you were still pregnant and it was a healthy pregnancy then the numbers would be in thier 1000's by now at 6 1/2 weeks. The fact the numbers are just hovering means that the HCG is just taking time to clear from your system. I am SURE they would've located an ectopic if there was one there but even with that the numbers would be a lot higher! 
I think you've made the right decision. I reckon in a few weeks the level will have gone back to zero and you can get started with the next stages! Stay strong!!

Zkinsey, Hope the femara has definitely done the trick for you? Are you being monitored and when is your scan?

Biggerfamily and Lola M, goodluck :)

Sugarpi, how are you feeling? Guess a week before you test? I'm on CD26 and plan to test on CD32, but am getting more and more impatient.

Had a few cramps yesterday and worried AF is on the way, but am also aware that cramps can occur in early pregnancy/implantation, let's hope for the latter! 
Its funny how this cycle is COMPLETELY different from the last. I felt awful last month, cramps/heartburn/tiredness. I feel fine this time, maybe because I'm a little more relaxed?

Finger crossed for all the BFP's this month :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Jugs- I'm feeling okay...just expecting af to show...been getting cramps here and there...I took a test today to see if my trigger shot was still my system...it might be just a little...I saw a shadow and that's about it...so hopefully it gets darker by Friday when I test! :/ last month my trigger shot was there for 14 days...so idk why it isn't showing up now...maybe it got out of my system quicker. Idk :/ I'm hoping the rest of this week goes fast! :( and I hope af stays away!! :/ 

Oi! You have 6 more days til you test!!! I hope it goes fast for you and you get your bfp!!!


----------



## karenh

Lola: You are getting so close! That is so exciting. I know it is hard to try and get things for your little ones before they are here. You dont know how old, gender, sometimes how many, but you will get there. Good luck!

Biggerfamily: Sorry your temps are confusing you, hopefully some light will be shed soon.

Tonya: No it isnt. Sorry you arent feeling well. How is your pregnancy going?

Juggs: Thank you for your advice. I hope this is your month!

AFM: I have another Beta on Friday.


----------



## Jugs21

sugarpi24 said:


> Jugs- I'm feeling okay...just expecting af to show...been getting cramps here and there...I took a test today to see if my trigger shot was still my system...it might be just a little...I saw a shadow and that's about it...so hopefully it gets darker by Friday when I test! :/ last month my trigger shot was there for 14 days...so idk why it isn't showing up now...maybe it got out of my system quicker. Idk :/ I'm hoping the rest of this week goes fast! :( and I hope af stays away!! :/
> 
> Oi! You have 6 more days til you test!!! I hope it goes fast for you and you get your bfp!!!

Oh that's interesting. I had a trigger last time but always got complete negatives on my tests. I didn't realise it could make the test +ve.

I'm going to try not to test until CD32 if AF has not already arrived (boy that is going to be tough!!). Damn AF, pleaseeeee STAY AWAY :shrug: 

And sugarpi, maybe the cramps are early pregnancy? Stay positive!


----------



## TonyaG

When I it my first bfp I was really crampy the whole tww. Good luck!

I'm not feeling too badly. I have a horrible cold and can't take anything for it. Morning sickness has not been too bad, but today it got the best of me!


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol yeah I hope that's what the cramps mean :) but who knows :/ 

Yeah the trigger shot I get to induce ovulation is hcg trigger shot...so it made me test positive until 14 days after...they say it can be in your system up to 14 days...so its safer to test after. :/ 

I'm a POAS addict so its hard to wait...I know how you feel! :) 

Told hubby if I do get af ill be upset but ill ask the doctor what we can do about increasing the number of eggs...cuz I haven't been getting any good ones on my right side. So we will see :/ I hate waiting!!! Makes the time go slow :(


----------



## Jugs21

sugarpi24 said:


> Lol yeah I hope that's what the cramps mean :) but who knows :/
> 
> Yeah the trigger shot I get to induce ovulation is hcg trigger shot...so it made me test positive until 14 days after...they say it can be in your system up to 14 days...so its safer to test after. :/
> 
> I'm a POAS addict so its hard to wait...I know how you feel! :)
> 
> Told hubby if I do get af ill be upset but ill ask the doctor what we can do about increasing the number of eggs...cuz I haven't been getting any good ones on my right side. So we will see :/ I hate waiting!!! Makes the time go slow :(

Yeh, I'm thinking of asking the clinic to increase my dose of femara too. I've also only ever had 1 follicle on the R each time. Obviously I'm hoping it won't come to that but I'm trying to put a plan into place regardless. I wonder if they'll listen to me?!

It was such a mad panic last time when AF arrived as I needed to get my femara script asap as the weekend was approaching. There was no time for discussions! I also want to push for IUI next time if I need to!

Everyone around me seems to be getting pregnant. I work as a family doctor and I see people coming in ALL the time requesting terminations. REALLY upsets me, and there are people like us struggling! God, life can be tough!

Also my hubby's friends (who all got married after me) have started TTC. I bet their wives will get pregnant before me :( I wish them all the best but will find it tough, just being honest!

Will say a little prayer for all of us trying!

God bless!


----------



## sugarpi24

Yeah ive only had one egg both times last time it was on my left side just like this time and it was the same size...I did ovulate last cycle so its not a cyst...but we found it weird...so hopefully we can get more eggs if it cones to that.

I know what you mean about ppl getting pregnant all around you. A girl at work is pregnant and she smokes and drink caffiene....and I told her that she should stop its not good on the baby and her response is " ive cut back a lot from what I use to do!" Its like seriously!!! That baby has no choice but to inhale what your doing! She lamost had a miscarriage and couldn't lift anything heavy...one day she asked one of the guys to lift something for her and they said no joking around and shes like " do you want to hurt my baby" and its like your already doing that you dumb broad! Grrr!! Makes me so mad to even look at her!!! She rubs it in too saying " oh my back hurts...my stomach feels hard...feel it.." and she knows we have been trying for a long time! <<<<sorry lol once I get going I cant stop! 

Lets hope we don't need to go to the doctor again about follicles and this will be our last cycle!!! :)


----------



## biggerfamily

I didn't temp this morning as our power went off an the house got COLD.. IT was 12 degrees in the house so there is no way my temp would be correct this time so no temping today. House still could as power been going off an on so it's hard to warm the house right now..

Dam It's COLD... 

Everyone have a great day. I'm going to bed an cover up until the power can stay on more.


----------



## MrsChaffin

Hi ladies! I was just recently diagnosed as a lean PCOS at the beginning of this month, and I took Letrozole cd4-8 5mg. I am currently 2dpo (I think!), had my cd16 u/s today and my doctor only saw a few "old" follies - so either I already O'd (which I really think I did!), or I didn't and won't this cycle.. Hoping for the first option! Going in for progesterone b/w on Tuesday. Anyways, heard this was a really good thread for Femara girls and I would love a support system <3 nice to meet you all, I'm going to try and read back a little to get up to speed on everyone :)

Lauren


----------



## anmlz86

Hi everyone! I've been reading everyone's posts since I've been sitting on the sideline d/t a missed cycle. But we're heading into our second cycle and now I'm pretty positive I'll be put on injections as well as Femara. Does anyone know why they want me to have an u/s before I start injections? I didn't have time to ask the nurse on the phone. This round is kind of our last stand off, since after this cycle we won't be TTC medically until Jan 2015. Anyone who has had to do injections, any advice really would be great! Thanks ladies!

Big hugs for everyone enduring this all!! Big pillow smack of baby dust!!


----------



## karenh

Biggerfamily: Yikes! That is cold! I hope they get your power working soon. Good luck trying to stay warm!

MrsChaffin: Welcome! Hopefully you did O and we able to catch that egg!

Anmlz: Good luck, I really hope this is your lucky cycle, I cant imagine having to take a two year break. Good luck!


----------



## MMW430

I think this is my first cycle of Femara without any noticeable side effects. Cycle 1, I was emotional and crying like an irrational ass. Cycle 2, I was having horrible night sweats. Cycle 3, nothing as of yet. We'll see how it goes though. We're driving to Michigan tomorrow, and I HATE long car rides. It's not even really that long of a ride...only about 3 and a half hours, but my poor DH might be at the other end of my rage.


----------



## MrsChaffin

Mmw - I know what you mean.. This is my first cycle on Letrozole and I definitely felt moody. Other than that I had a few headaches, but not much else. Hope you get away unscathed this cycle and end up with your bfp!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Just checking in on you ladies!

Mrstinski - WOW....Good for you girl! 25lbs is not an easy feat....and you should be so proud of your accomplishments thus far.


----------



## ZKinsey

Jugs - I was scheduled to have my scan at 10am today, but got a call from my doctor's office at 8am saying that the ultrasound technician called in today, so they rescheduled me for tomorrow (CD11). Fingers crossed!!!

Sugarpie - I know EXACTLY how you feel. I work in an office with only 2 other women, and one of them (who just happens to be COMPLETELY self centered and spoiled ROTTEN, and who also just got married in April) is now 33 weeks pregnant. We all work within 10 feet of each other. Saying "It's not easy" is the understatement of the century!!! :nope:

Baby dust to everyone!!! :)


----------



## MMW430

MrsChaffin said:


> Mmw - I know what you mean.. This is my first cycle on Letrozole and I definitely felt moody. Other than that I had a few headaches, but not much else. Hope you get away unscathed this cycle and end up with your bfp!

Well, I'm definitely moody today. It could be in part because I just had to hear this girl whine and moan about how she needs to get all this information so that way she can get help with housing for her and her 3 kids (all under the age of 5) and how kids are so bad and annoying.

But I'm the one who gets to have trouble ttc. She can have 3, but I have trouble.

SO glad I go home in 30 minutes.


----------



## ZKinsey

Just had my scan....only 1 follie, on my right ovary, measuring 21mm
Fingers crossed and LOTS and LOTS of prayers being said!!!
Hope everyone is having a great day! :flower:


----------



## MMW430

ZKinsey said:


> Just had my scan....only 1 follie, on my right ovary, measuring 21mm
> Fingers crossed and LOTS and LOTS of prayers being said!!!
> Hope everyone is having a great day! :flower:

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Jugs21

ZKinsey said:


> Just had my scan....only 1 follie, on my right ovary, measuring 21mm
> Fingers crossed and LOTS and LOTS of prayers being said!!!
> Hope everyone is having a great day! :flower:

Good luck hun! Will they give you a trigger? 

I'm still a little crampy but still not sure if it's AF coming or not?! Breasts are a little sore but much worse in the morning.

This is torture, 3 more days until I test :wacko:


----------



## MrsChaffin

Mmw - I'm sorry :hugs: It sucks having to listen to people complain about their kids when were struggling to conceive..

Zkinsey - good luck!!! Fx'd!!!

Jugs - oooh can't wait to see your test soon!!!


----------



## ZKinsey

They haven't mentioned doing a trigger....I'm really not even sure if my obgyn does that? I'm not seeing an RE just yet. If this cycle is a bust, I will ask him about a trigger shot.


----------



## cwells2012

Hey ladies I am new to this site I was diagnosed with PCOS in 2005 I have done several rounds of clomid up to 200mg and nothing this month I done femara 5mg cd 3-7 and on cd 11 went in for a follicle check and I had 2 one was 23mm and the other 15mm they triggered me on cd 11 and I ovulated on cd 12 (jan 18th) I am extremely tired I hope this is my month :) Just ready for that :bfp:


----------



## LolaM

MMW430 said:


> MrsChaffin said:
> 
> 
> Mmw - I know what you mean.. This is my first cycle on Letrozole and I definitely felt moody. Other than that I had a few headaches, but not much else. Hope you get away unscathed this cycle and end up with your bfp!
> 
> Well, I'm definitely moody today. It could be in part because I just had to hear this girl whine and moan about how she needs to get all this information so that way she can get help with housing for her and her 3 kids (all under the age of 5) and how kids are so bad and annoying.
> 
> But I'm the one who gets to have trouble ttc. She can have 3, but I have trouble.
> 
> SO glad I go home in 30 minutes.Click to expand...

ahhh yes, I am in such a pissy mood today :hissy::gun:and Im very tired. my bbs hurt if im not wearing my bra, its worst in the A.M. I am dealing with a coworkers new pregnancy, but luckily she isnt much of a complainer and she wouldnt be so heartless to complain in front of me.


----------



## karenh

ZKinsey: That follicle is a good size! I am praying that you get your sticky BFP soon!

Jugs: Sorry you arent feeling the best. I cant wait to hear your test results!

Cwells2012: Yay! I am so glad the Femara worked for you! Hopefully your BFP is right around the corner.

AFM: Beta in 8 hours. I am hoping it will give me the info I need to make a decision on where to go. Also, I am hoping to snag the doctor and talk to him about it, but I am not holding my breath.


----------



## Quindalyn

Hi every one! I just got back from my CD 11 scan and I have a very thin lining at a 4.7mm and my lead follicle is 15.5mm. Last femara cycle my lining was 8mm with a 15mm follicle, so I have no clue what happened.Has any one else had thin lining on Femara? and do you think there is any hope for me this cycle?


----------



## sugarpi24

Well af is probably going to get me this weekend...so I called the doctor to see if we can do something else besides the femera to increase my follicles...since ive only been getting one.


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> Well af is probably going to get me this weekend...so I called the doctor to see if we can do something else besides the femera to increase my follicles...since ive only been getting one.

I only got one my first two rounds as well. I was not happy. However, rounds three and four I had two each time.


----------



## ZKinsey

Quindalyn....my lining was 5mm at my CD11 scan yesterday, and my lining was 5mm. This is my first monitored cycle, so I'm not too sure what it SHOULD be, but according to my nurse, at this point in my cycle 5mm is normal? Now I'm a little concerned....is it normally thicker at CD11? Is your doctor giving you progesterone? I am starting progesterone suppositories on CD16


----------



## biggerfamily

AF showed today along with a ICE STORM... :growlmad:

So on too another cycle. Instead of starting Femara on day 3 it will be day 4 thanks to ICE STORM alone with another medication. 

Hope this time get to do a IUI instead of TI.. 

To all you ladies may you all have a great weekend an all.


----------



## Quindalyn

ZKinsey said:


> Quindalyn....my lining was 5mm at my CD11 scan yesterday, and my lining was 5mm. This is my first monitored cycle, so I'm not too sure what it SHOULD be, but according to my nurse, at this point in my cycle 5mm is normal? Now I'm a little concerned....is it normally thicker at CD11? Is your doctor giving you progesterone? I am starting progesterone suppositories on CD16

ZKinsey- My Dr would prefer my lining be at least 8mm at trigger, so I guess it depends on the size of my follicle and it seems like it's growing as slowly as my lining. At CD3 I had a 5mm lining and the lead was 11mm. Right now I'm not starting any medication, which frustrates me, but I go back on Monday for a CD14 scan to see if there is any improvement, so maybe my RE will prescribe something then. As for now I'm drinking a lot of red raspberry leaf tea and doing a ton of cardio.


----------



## sugarpi24

I start my third round of femera Monday. Plus injectables starting next weekend...yayyy! Femera is getting me to ovulate and start af on time! Which is bad but good.. :)


----------



## LolaM

uh, i am having the worst cramps. I cant remember feeling this bad since highschool. I can FEEL my uterus contracting--thinking thats not a good thing and my boobs continue to hurt, it started on CD 8! Im seeing my dr soon so i think im going to have to bring this up to him.


----------



## sugarpi24

Hopefully those cramps stop soon Lola!!


----------



## sugarpuff

Karenh: how did you get on with your beta ? I know I rarely post in here but I am a lurker and have been wondering how you are getting on x


----------



## ZKinsey

Got my positive OPK yesterday!!! :happydance: And today I am having some pretty rough O pain.....hoping that's a GOOD sign. I guess it's safe to say I'm in the 2WW :thumbup:


----------



## TonyaG

ZKinsey said:


> Got my positive OPK yesterday!!! :happydance: And today I am having some pretty rough O pain.....hoping that's a GOOD sign. I guess it's safe to say I'm in the 2WW :thumbup:

Good luck I hope this is it for you!


----------



## karenh

Here is an update: Friday I went in for another HCG and instead of going down they went to 145. My Dr is out of town so one of the other drs in the clinic reviewed my results and actually decided on a treatment. I do think the nurse went a little overboard with trying to freak me out about an ectopic pregnancy. Pretty much they think it is ectopic because my numbers are now growing. She said if I even think there is a possibility that I could be having any pain that I need to go to the hospital right away. They said I needed to have a full panel on Saturday and then another HCG today. They were hoping my numbers would have gone down from Friday to today. Really? Who are you kidding? I would have bet money on the fact that they wouldnt have gone down. I had to wait in the office for the results. They went up to 247. They ended up doing an ultrasound. Dr. Bankowski said if they dont see anything then I will need to have Methotrexate, but if they do see a dark circle then we wont need to and we can see how it progresses. Basically, if they can see a fetus in my uterus then I am luck and this is a pregnancy, we will see if it is viable, and if not then I need to be treated for an ectopic pregnancy. He was really kind. Pointed out what he saw, and didnt see. There wasnt anything in my uterus, so I dont have a viable pregnancy. It was really nice to get that definitive answer. He also didnt see an ectopic pregnancy, but he said they can be small and sometimes hide. I have an appointment at 2 pm for the Methotrexate. It is a low dose of Chemo. After I expel this pregnancy we need to make sure everything is flushed out so that the Methotrexate doesnt affect my next pregnancy.


----------



## karenh

Sugarpie: I totally get what you mean, good thing and bad thing about AF showing up on time. Same here. I hope this mix of drugs will be your magic baby dust.

Lola: I am sorry you are in so much pain. I hope the dr is able to help you out.

ZKinsey: Yay! I am glad you are on the road and I hope this time works!


----------



## sugarpi24

Oh goodness Karen! I was hoping you'd be lucky but at least you got some answers! Glad they are working with you and helping you along the way! :) hope your numbers go down quickly so you can return to ttc :) 

I am doing femera -fsh overlap....with follistim injections and one ovidrel injection. So hopefully it works


----------



## TonyaG

Karen - I do not know how you are still sane through all of this! You are very strong


----------



## ZKinsey

Bless your heart :( I'm glad you finally got some answers....but I can only imagine the roller coaster ride of emotions you have been on. Hoping the next few days/weeks go by quickly for you and you are able to get back to baby making REAL soon. **hugs**


----------



## sugarpuff

Oh Karen that is horrible, I'm so sorry that you are having to go though the whole roller coaster of emotions that you must be feeling :( I feel lucky that even though any loss is horrible, at least mine was over with quickly and I was able to move on. My thoughts are with you x


----------



## bdcrossley

starting my first round of fermara...diagnosed with pcos. still need a dye test sooo happy hope this works !! :) need a friend message me!


----------



## karenh

bdcrossley said:


> starting my first round of fermara...diagnosed with pcos. still need a dye test sooo happy hope this works !! :) need a friend message me!

Good Luck


----------



## nc1998

karen - I am so sorry you have had to deal with all of this. :hugs:

welcome bdcrossley - good luck with the femara.

zkinsey - glad you o'd! hope this is it for you!

I've been totally out of commission - we were on vacation in Canada and I was dealing with the flu/ear infection/etc. I ended up skipping my femara this cycle - so who knows if I will O or not - it's about cd19 and I'm thinking it might happen in the next few days - I guess we'll see! 

Good luck ladies!


----------



## sugarpi24

Does anyone else's period just abruptly stop? I went for my u/s today Cd 3 and I haven't had any bleeding since?! Last period was super heavy and lasted 5-7 days..any thoughts?


----------



## TonyaG

sugarpi24 said:


> Does anyone else's period just abruptly stop? I went for my u/s today Cd 3 and I haven't had any bleeding since?! Last period was super heavy and lasted 5-7 days..any thoughts?

Was everything normal on your ultrasound?


----------



## Jugs21

Karen, I'm sorry to hear that the rollercoaster ride has continued for you. At least finally someone has made some decisions. The methotrexate will end the looming pregnancy and hoping you can move on from this positively. You definitely are very strong! :hugs:

ZKinsey, whoop, congrats on ovulation. Good luck with the 2ww, let's hope it works first time for you, so more stress to deal with :flower:

Sugarpi, good luck with this cycle. Hoping injectables will give you the boost you need and this will be the last round :thumbup:

As for me, :witch: hit me yesterday morning. I knew it was coming as I started spotting on Thursday and the same thing happened last cycle. I had a good old cry on Thursday evening and DH was so wonderful. He held me whilst I cried myself to sleep. Said that we'll just pick ourselves up and do it all over again. 

So here goes to yet another cycle! Starting Femara tonight. They have not upped my dose, but will see if I can push for IUI this time round. Really want that BFP badly now :(

Hi to all the new joiners. Lets hope Femara brings success all round!


----------



## cwells2012

11dpo and having AF cramps and af is not due till feb 4th so nervous I


----------



## cwells2012

11dpo and having AF cramps and af is not due till feb 4th so nervous I tested on 9 and 10 dpo with :bfn: which means trigger is out of system I ovulated on cd 12 I am driving myself nuts and lastnight I had pain under my pelvic bone hard to explain how it feels I just want my :bfp: 7 years of meds is getting old...Sorry ladies just really down today included my chart tell me what you ladies think
 



Attached Files:







untitled12.jpg
File size: 51.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## karenh

cwells2012 said:


> 11dpo and having AF cramps and af is not due till feb 4th so nervous I

Oh no, maybe it is implantation?


----------



## cwells2012

Thats what I am hoping it is but I dunno I feel like this is our month I have not ovulated since 2010 because I was clomid resistant and with my first month on femara which is this cycle I had 2 follicles on cd 11 one was 23mm and the other 15mm


----------



## Jugs21

cwells2012 said:


> Thats what I am hoping it is but I dunno I feel like this is our month I have not ovulated since 2010 because I was clomid resistant and with my first month on femara which is this cycle I had 2 follicles on cd 11 one was 23mm and the other 15mm

Cwells, I know how confusing this all feels. I was the same last cycle, is it AF or implantation? I think you need to wait at least 14 dpo to test. Hopefully AF stays away and you get your :bfp:

A few more days, stay strong! x


----------



## cwells2012

I do to my temp is still up which is a good sign but I feel different this cycle my cervix are high and closed but they say that does not tell you much I am just so ready for another baby my daughter is almost 10 and my son who was a clomid baby would have been 7 this January 13th but he died shortly after birth and everything went down hill from there I just wish it was not this hard


----------



## Jugs21

cwells2012 said:


> I do to my temp is still up which is a good sign but I feel different this cycle my cervix are high and closed but they say that does not tell you much I am just so ready for another baby my daughter is almost 10 and my son who was a clomid baby would have been 7 this January 13th but he died shortly after birth and everything went down hill from there I just wish it was not this hard

Stay Positive hun! It will happen. You just have to believe it will. Big hug :hugs:


----------



## nc1998

cwells - hope this is your month! and if not, at least you know that you O on femara. Once you are O'ing consistently it probably won't take too long. Hang in there! And your chart looks good by the way!


----------



## sugarpi24

TonyaG said:



> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else's period just abruptly stop? I went for my u/s today Cd 3 and I haven't had any bleeding since?! Last period was super heavy and lasted 5-7 days..any thoughts?
> 
> Was everything normal on your ultrasound?Click to expand...

Yes they said my lining was thin so that's good and no cysts.


----------



## sugarpi24

Well hubby and I bded last night woke up and my period seems to be back...so idk what's going on! :/


----------



## TonyaG

Weird. When do you go back for another ultrasound?


----------



## sugarpi24

Monday to see if the injections are doing their magic :)


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> Monday to see if the injections are doing their magic :)

Good luck


----------



## biggerfamily

Just a short visit.. 

Want to say I'm KMFX & praying for all of you to get a BFP soon 

AFM.. Started my combo of medications , soo praying that nothing goes wrong this cycle an we can get things done this time around. If do get too do my IUI this time I'll ask my doctor when to start my progestornoe again. 

Have a good evening & going to read more about the DSLR.


----------



## MrsChaffin

Hi ladies. Well I got my cd22 progesterone levels back today, 0.2... So, the letrozole didn't work, and I didn't ovulate.. So now I'm just waiting for AF so I can start my next cycle :,(


----------



## sugarpi24

Aww that's sucks mrschaffin!! :( what do they want to do next?"


----------



## LotusBlossom

How are you doing, Karen? Has the methotrexate started working? Thinking about you. :hugs:


----------



## babybemine

Af arrived. Gonna call RE for HCG and ultrasound in the am so I can begin Femera.


----------



## MMW430

This is probably totally stupid, but I'm going to ask anyway because I need reassurance.

I obsess about not ovulating. I always ending up getting a positive, but I obsess regardless. Is it normal is ovulate different days each cycle while on Femara? I can't remember what day I did on the first cycle, but last cycle I did on CD14. I only remember that because I wasn't expecting it to happen.

I use the ClearBlue Fertility monitor. It asks you to test early on, and usually gives you a low fertility signal, followed by an eventual high, and then peak which means you're ovulating. Last time I was shocked because it went from low, to peak. 

This cycle it's been on high, which means a peak should follow. Today is CD14, and it didn't give me a positive. It still says high.

And now because I'm ridiculous, I'm sitting here at work obsessing that I'm not ovulating or something. I'm feeling crampy too, but this is way too early for AF....and now all I'm thinking about is AF and how I'm probably doomed to be crampy for the next two weeks.

I'm insane. I know. Can you imagine how much fun it is to be my DH and have to live with me while I talk about this nonstop?


----------



## karenh

Bigger: Good luck! I hope you dont have too many side effects from the meds, and that you are able to have the IUI this time.

MrsChaffin: I am so sorry it didnt work. They are upping your dose now right? What are you going to? Are they going to give you progesterone to help start AF?

LotusBlossom: Thank you for thinking about me, that is sweet. I dont think it has started working yet. The doc said I would feel some pain as the pregnancy started to break down. I havent felt any pain. Maybe I have just gone numb down there?:haha: I have experiences loss of appetite and nausea though. How are you doing?

Babybemine: Good luck with the Femara this cycle.

MMW430: I dont know how ovulating on your own goes very well because I havent ever without the trigger, but I think I have read that it can vary. However the time after ovulation to the first day of your next cycle should be pretty consistant.

AFM: I am just waiting around waiting for the next step. I have a beta on Friday and another one on Tuesday to see if the methotrexate is working. I was supposed to have just one, on Monday, but DH and I will be out of town so they are doing Friday and Tuesday instead.


----------



## MMW430

I just wish I wasn't such a psycho about this.

2 more people from high school are pregnant, and one just had a baby last night.

Hooray for them.


----------



## ZKinsey

My 2nd round of Femara, I O'd on CD31, my 3rd round I o'd on CD18 and this round (4th) I O'd on CD15. I'm with Karen though....the time you actually ovulate can vary, but you will generally always get AF about the same number of days after ovulation. 
Don't stress (easier said than done, I know). :)


----------



## MrsChaffin

Sugarpi and Karen - they will be bumping me up to 7.5mg, and no at this point my Dr. hasn't said anything about helping start AF with anything, so who knows how long it'll be before our next try :shrug:


----------



## sugarpi24

I would ask your doctor if they can help you start...that way you can get the ball rolling :)


----------



## MMW430

ZKinsey said:


> My 2nd round of Femara, I O'd on CD31, my 3rd round I o'd on CD18 and this round (4th) I O'd on CD15. I'm with Karen though....the time you actually ovulate can vary, but you will generally always get AF about the same number of days after ovulation.
> Don't stress (easier said than done, I know). :)

Haha. I wish I could totally de-stress. I thought I was high strung before. I'm so much worse since TTC!

Oh well. Something has got to work eventually. I don't think I'll be 50, childless, with 42 cats. :shrug:


----------



## KittyKatt

MMW430 said:


> This is probably totally stupid, but I'm going to ask anyway because I need reassurance.
> 
> I obsess about not ovulating. I always ending up getting a positive, but I obsess regardless. Is it normal is ovulate different days each cycle while on Femara? I can't remember what day I did on the first cycle, but last cycle I did on CD14. I only remember that because I wasn't expecting it to happen.
> 
> I use the ClearBlue Fertility monitor. It asks you to test early on, and usually gives you a low fertility signal, followed by an eventual high, and then peak which means you're ovulating. Last time I was shocked because it went from low, to peak.
> 
> This cycle it's been on high, which means a peak should follow. Today is CD14, and it didn't give me a positive. It still says high.
> 
> And now because I'm ridiculous, I'm sitting here at work obsessing that I'm not ovulating or something. I'm feeling crampy too, but this is way too early for AF....and now all I'm thinking about is AF and how I'm probably doomed to be crampy for the next two weeks.
> 
> I'm insane. I know. Can you imagine how much fun it is to be my DH and have to live with me while I talk about this nonstop?

Before I started Femara my cycles lasted between 34-42 days. My first round of femara was in december.. my cycle shortened to exactly 28 days. I did my second cycle starting January 9.. I believe I ovulated (I say believe because the OPK never was obviously positive) on 1/22.. I felt like AF was coming. I had some serious bad cramps, then the next day it was all gone So your cramping could be ovulation pains. :thumbup: Stay positive! If you feel like you're driving DH insane, you can dump on us, thats what we're here for!


----------



## LotusBlossom

MMW- It is important not to stress out during this time. You will ovulate, or you won't, but stressing about it won't help. Take some time to b r e a t h e and focus on what you want to happen. It will happen. You will have your baby. I really feel like remaining positive is key. You can do it! :hugs:

Karen- I'm hope your betas on Fri and Tues show decreasing numbers. I am doing well. I've been doing Lupron injections for about a week and will do my FET in 3 weeks from today! I am doing a lot of yoga and visiting with friends since we are leaving the island at the end of Feb. :( We have to pack, prepare and clean everything before my transfer because I can't help after. It's a bit crazy. I'm working on staying calm about all the complications that have arisen. :winkwink:


----------



## bdcrossley

i am gettin so anxious waiting for af! its been since nov. and my doc didnt do anything to help start just told me to start fermara when it does (cd3-7) I never thought Id be wishing for 'her' to come..LOL (ughh just want to start my fermara already!!):cry:


----------



## MMW430

KittyKatt said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> This is probably totally stupid, but I'm going to ask anyway because I need reassurance.
> 
> I obsess about not ovulating. I always ending up getting a positive, but I obsess regardless. Is it normal is ovulate different days each cycle while on Femara? I can't remember what day I did on the first cycle, but last cycle I did on CD14. I only remember that because I wasn't expecting it to happen.
> 
> I use the ClearBlue Fertility monitor. It asks you to test early on, and usually gives you a low fertility signal, followed by an eventual high, and then peak which means you're ovulating. Last time I was shocked because it went from low, to peak.
> 
> This cycle it's been on high, which means a peak should follow. Today is CD14, and it didn't give me a positive. It still says high.
> 
> And now because I'm ridiculous, I'm sitting here at work obsessing that I'm not ovulating or something. I'm feeling crampy too, but this is way too early for AF....and now all I'm thinking about is AF and how I'm probably doomed to be crampy for the next two weeks.
> 
> I'm insane. I know. Can you imagine how much fun it is to be my DH and have to live with me while I talk about this nonstop?
> 
> Before I started Femara my cycles lasted between 34-42 days. My first round of femara was in december.. my cycle shortened to exactly 28 days. I did my second cycle starting January 9.. I believe I ovulated (I say believe because the OPK never was obviously positive) on 1/22.. I felt like AF was coming. I had some serious bad cramps, then the next day it was all gone So your cramping could be ovulation pains. :thumbup: Stay positive! If you feel like you're driving DH insane, you can dump on us, thats what we're here for!Click to expand...




LotusBlossom said:


> MMW- It is important not to stress out during this time. You will ovulate, or you won't, but stressing about it won't help. Take some time to b r e a t h e and focus on what you want to happen. It will happen. You will have your baby. I really feel like remaining positive is key. You can do it! :hugs:
> 
> Karen- I'm hope your betas on Fri and Tues show decreasing numbers. I am doing well. I've been doing Lupron injections for about a week and will do my FET in 3 weeks from today! I am doing a lot of yoga and visiting with friends since we are leaving the island at the end of Feb. :( We have to pack, prepare and clean everything before my transfer because I can't help after. It's a bit crazy. I'm working on staying calm about all the complications that have arisen. :winkwink:

Oh, thanks girls. I just have my days where I obsess. I feel like a psycho, but you all make me feel better. :hugs:


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> MMW- It is important not to stress out during this time. You will ovulate, or you won't, but stressing about it won't help. Take some time to b r e a t h e and focus on what you want to happen. It will happen. You will have your baby. I really feel like remaining positive is key. You can do it! :hugs:
> 
> Karen- I'm hope your betas on Fri and Tues show decreasing numbers. I am doing well. I've been doing Lupron injections for about a week and will do my FET in 3 weeks from today! I am doing a lot of yoga and visiting with friends since we are leaving the island at the end of Feb. :( We have to pack, prepare and clean everything before my transfer because I can't help after. It's a bit crazy. I'm working on staying calm about all the complications that have arisen. :winkwink:

That is wonderful that you are onto your fet! I pray this one sticks! Good luck with the move, that is hard.


----------



## karenh

bdcrossley said:


> i am gettin so anxious waiting for af! its been since nov. and my doc didnt do anything to help start just told me to start fermara when it does (cd3-7) I never thought Id be wishing for 'her' to come..LOL (ughh just want to start my fermara already!!):cry:

I would call your doc and tell them what is going on. Ask for progesterone.


----------



## sugarpuff

Well I'm back to the femara this month, booo ! At least I'm bang back on schedule after my early loss last month (I should have been 9 weeks pregnant today :( ) - ov'd on day 14 and AF arrived exactly two weeks later, yay... I'll be on 2.5mg days 2-6 this month and I've got my review appointment with my consultant in two weeks time, which I'm strangely looking forward to - hopefully he'll book me in for another lap (how sad that I'm hoping for more surgery ?!)


----------



## karenh

sugarpuff said:


> Well I'm back to the femara this month, booo ! At least I'm bang back on schedule after my early loss last month (I should have been 9 weeks pregnant today :( ) - ov'd on day 14 and AF arrived exactly two weeks later, yay... I'll be on 2.5mg days 2-6 this month and I've got my review appointment with my consultant in two weeks time, which I'm strangely looking forward to - hopefully he'll book me in for another lap (how sad that I'm hoping for more surgery ?!)

I am glad that you are in such a good place. I hope that your possitive outlook is able to last. Good luck this month.


----------



## Charisse28

Hi ladies,

I was just reading some posts about a couple ladies that are waiting for AF. This month I was CD70+ and I had a prescription of Provera that I decided to take for 10 days to get AF to show up, but another alternative is to use Natural progesterone cream twice a day for 10 days and that usually will bring on AF for me, just a suggestion.:)


----------



## biggerfamily

karenh..I've been thinking about you an praying all is going good with you.

AFM: I've started my meds again an by the middle of next week go for a ultrasound an then do a IUI. I just hope nothing gets in the way again. 

Other ladies may you all have a good weekend an stay warm. Praying all of us gets a BFP soon an can move on in our lives.


----------



## karenh

biggerfamily said:


> karenh..I've been thinking about you an praying all is going good with you.
> 
> AFM: I've started my meds again an by the middle of next week go for a ultrasound an then do a IUI. I just hope nothing gets in the way again.
> 
> Other ladies may you all have a good weekend an stay warm. Praying all of us gets a BFP soon an can move on in our lives.

Thank you, you are so sweet!

Good luck next week. I hope the pills the dr gave your dh work and you are able to have a successful IUI. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## MMW430

Got a positive OPK today. That always puts me in a good mood.

The roads were so crappy today, my normal 20 minute drive to work took 90! 

My doctor had said the general of thumb is to BD every other day. Does anyone know if BDing every day while getting positive OPK would hurt??


----------



## ZKinsey

We BD'd every day last cycle and I got pregnant (but miscarried). We did every day again this cycle, starting on CD9....I'll let you know how it turns out around Feb 14th :) My DH has a high sperm count. My Dr. also "recommended" every other day, but said that with his count being so high, it probably wouldn't hurt doing every day. 
Good Luck to you and congrats on the positive OPK :)


----------



## MMW430

ZKinsey said:


> We BD'd every day last cycle and I got pregnant (but miscarried). We did every day again this cycle, starting on CD9....I'll let you know how it turns out around Feb 14th :) My DH has a high sperm count. My Dr. also "recommended" every other day, but said that with his count being so high, it probably wouldn't hurt doing every day.
> Good Luck to you and congrats on the positive OPK :)

So sorry for your loss.

Hopefully soon we'll all have a lot to be excited about! That would be fun to have a BFP on Valentine's Day!


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> Got a positive OPK today. That always puts me in a good mood.
> 
> The roads were so crappy today, my normal 20 minute drive to work took 90!
> 
> My doctor had said the general of thumb is to BD every other day. Does anyone know if BDing every day while getting positive OPK would hurt??

Sorry about that long drive! I hate sitting in traffic. I haven't even gotten a positive OPK without it really just being the trigger shot. However, when I was on clomid and no iui my doc said sex for 5 days in a row cd14, 15, 16, 17, and 18. Then every other day after that. Good luck. Hopefully you catch that eggie.


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Got a positive OPK today. That always puts me in a good mood.
> 
> The roads were so crappy today, my normal 20 minute drive to work took 90!
> 
> My doctor had said the general of thumb is to BD every other day. Does anyone know if BDing every day while getting positive OPK would hurt??
> 
> Sorry about that long drive! I hate sitting in traffic. I haven't even gotten a positive OPK without it really just being the trigger shot. However, when I was on clomid and no iui my doc said sex for 5 days in a row cd14, 15, 16, 17, and 18. Then every other day after that. Good luck. Hopefully you catch that eggie.Click to expand...

 There was seriously no reason for it to be so bad. I really hate driving though. :shrug:


----------



## sugarpi24

Had my u/s today on cd10...had [email protected] [email protected] on my right side and [email protected] on my left side...so they may decrease my dosage....and I might have to go in tomorrow or Wednesday for another u/s!! Do hopefully they don't all mature and we don't have to cancel the cycle :(


----------



## KittyKatt

well back to square one for me.. today is cd 1- starting 3rd round of femara on cd3 followed by prometrium around cd14. Feels like I've been doing this forever...


----------



## babybemine

Ok I have my ultrasound after starting femera in a few more days. Is what they see going to dertimine if we are going to be allowed to try this cycle? I am on the last day of taking the pill and I am already feeling achey on my right side. The nurses say this occurs for some people.


----------



## MMW430

I'm feeling cautiously optimistic. I hesitate to even say anything, because usually the moment I do, it comes back to bite me. Usually on CD20, I am immediately in a bad mood because I have cramps and it means AF is coming on CD28-29. Today is CD20 and I feel completely fine. I'm really, really, trying not to get my hopes up. I wish I could test now and get an accurate answer. I'm driving myself nuts.


----------



## ZKinsey

You and me BOTH!! I'm scared if I say something, I am going to jinx myself, but I REALLY feel like this is it....this is my cycle (and hopefully yours too!). I am on CD23 and I have ZERO side effects (other than some CRAZY dreams the last few nights) but I just feel like I am going to get my BFP on Valentine's Day....fingers crossed for you and me BOTH. Not testing is so hard, but seeing a BFN is even harder :(


----------



## karenh

Sugarpi: I am sorry the meds are over producing for you. How are you feeling? Good luck at your next U/S.

KittyKatt: Maybe third times the charm for you! I hope so, good luck!

Babybemine: Your U/S will let the DR know how your follicles and lining are progressing and give more info for when the IUI will be. I hope it shows good things for you!

MMW430 and ZKinsey: Good luck ladies! I hope you are right and you both get your BFP this month!

AFM: Friday I had a beta, and when the nurse called she said, So you hcg went down, it is now at 246.6. Ladies, it was at 247. That is not a big drop. I was like, are you kidding me? Anyway, she was freaking out because they wanted to see me in the office yesterday, but I was out of town Sat, Sun, and Mon so I told her I could come in today. She said I am still at risk for a tubal rupture and that if I go it would be against medical advice. I said ok. I went, had no problems, and do not regret it one bit. I have another beta this afternoon. We will see how this one goes. I hope you all have a great day today.


----------



## MMW430

ZKinsey said:


> You and me BOTH!! I'm scared if I say something, I am going to jinx myself, but I REALLY feel like this is it....this is my cycle (and hopefully yours too!). I am on CD23 and I have ZERO side effects (other than some CRAZY dreams the last few nights) but I just feel like I am going to get my BFP on Valentine's Day....fingers crossed for you and me BOTH. Not testing is so hard, but seeing a BFN is even harder :(

AF is technically due for me on Valentine's Day. When I wasn't actively trying to do this, I had no idea what CD I was on ever. Or if I was aware, it really didn't matter because I didn't care. 

Since I'm paying attention, and using the CBFM, I'm ALWAYS aware what day I'm on. I can't even try to forget.

Honestly, I'm kind of getting sick of doing all this. It hasn't even been a year, but I'm sick of it. I'm really kind of thinking if my refills run out, we're going to do IFV. It's going to be horrible having to finance that. It costs 19k at my clinic! :growlmad: Our insurance would cover NOTHING.

Anyway, I need to obsess to all you ladies as I really don't want to be going on and on to my DH.

On a lighter note, I defintely dropped my cell phone into a huge snow pile yesterday and didn't realize it. My DH wasn't home, and we don't have a land line, so I when I realized it was missing I couldn't call it. I was frantically sending him and my mom emails from my ipad telling them to call my phone until I answered. I didn't hear it ringing in my house, so I went in the back yard and I was hearing it. Keep in mind, I searched the back yard, and couldn't find it. I realized it was in this snow pile. My neighbors probably think I'm insane, as I was in the backyard when it's 18 degrees out frantically digging through snow with my bare hands. :dohh:

I found it, and it still works!!


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> ZKinsey said:
> 
> 
> You and me BOTH!! I'm scared if I say something, I am going to jinx myself, but I REALLY feel like this is it....this is my cycle (and hopefully yours too!). I am on CD23 and I have ZERO side effects (other than some CRAZY dreams the last few nights) but I just feel like I am going to get my BFP on Valentine's Day....fingers crossed for you and me BOTH. Not testing is so hard, but seeing a BFN is even harder :(
> 
> AF is technically due for me on Valentine's Day. When I wasn't actively trying to do this, I had no idea what CD I was on ever. Or if I was aware, it really didn't matter because I didn't care.
> 
> Since I'm paying attention, and using the CBFM, I'm ALWAYS aware what day I'm on. I can't even try to forget.
> 
> Honestly, I'm kind of getting sick of doing all this. It hasn't even been a year, but I'm sick of it. I'm really kind of thinking if my refills run out, we're going to do IFV. It's going to be horrible having to finance that. It costs 19k at my clinic! :growlmad: Our insurance would cover NOTHING.
> 
> Anyway, I need to obsess to all you ladies as I really don't want to be going on and on to my DH.
> 
> On a lighter note, I defintely dropped my cell phone into a huge snow pile yesterday and didn't realize it. My DH wasn't home, and we don't have a land line, so I when I realized it was missing I couldn't call it. I was frantically sending him and my mom emails from my ipad telling them to call my phone until I answered. I didn't hear it ringing in my house, so I went in the back yard and I was hearing it. Keep in mind, I searched the back yard, and couldn't find it. I realized it was in this snow pile. My neighbors probably think I'm insane, as I was in the backyard when it's 18 degrees out frantically digging through snow with my bare hands. :dohh:
> 
> I found it, and it still works!!Click to expand...

I know what you mean about IVF, it is the same with us. We were supposed to be moving to that but then on our fourth IUI I got pregnant with this ectopic. Now the doc wants to do four more IUIs. While I am ok with that because they are a heck of a lot cheaper, I am so tired of this game we seem to be playing.

Also, I can't believe you phone still works! I dropped my Ipod Touch into the sink, got it out as fast as lightening, set it in rice for two days to suck any water out and it died. It won't work at all.


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZKinsey said:
> 
> 
> You and me BOTH!! I'm scared if I say something, I am going to jinx myself, but I REALLY feel like this is it....this is my cycle (and hopefully yours too!). I am on CD23 and I have ZERO side effects (other than some CRAZY dreams the last few nights) but I just feel like I am going to get my BFP on Valentine's Day....fingers crossed for you and me BOTH. Not testing is so hard, but seeing a BFN is even harder :(
> 
> AF is technically due for me on Valentine's Day. When I wasn't actively trying to do this, I had no idea what CD I was on ever. Or if I was aware, it really didn't matter because I didn't care.
> 
> Since I'm paying attention, and using the CBFM, I'm ALWAYS aware what day I'm on. I can't even try to forget.
> 
> Honestly, I'm kind of getting sick of doing all this. It hasn't even been a year, but I'm sick of it. I'm really kind of thinking if my refills run out, we're going to do IFV. It's going to be horrible having to finance that. It costs 19k at my clinic! :growlmad: Our insurance would cover NOTHING.
> 
> Anyway, I need to obsess to all you ladies as I really don't want to be going on and on to my DH.
> 
> On a lighter note, I defintely dropped my cell phone into a huge snow pile yesterday and didn't realize it. My DH wasn't home, and we don't have a land line, so I when I realized it was missing I couldn't call it. I was frantically sending him and my mom emails from my ipad telling them to call my phone until I answered. I didn't hear it ringing in my house, so I went in the back yard and I was hearing it. Keep in mind, I searched the back yard, and couldn't find it. I realized it was in this snow pile. My neighbors probably think I'm insane, as I was in the backyard when it's 18 degrees out frantically digging through snow with my bare hands. :dohh:
> 
> I found it, and it still works!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean about IVF, it is the same with us. We were supposed to be moving to that but then on our fourth IUI I got pregnant with this ectopic. Now the doc wants to do four more IUIs. While I am ok with that because they are a heck of a lot cheaper, I am so tired of this game we seem to be playing.
> 
> Also, I can't believe you phone still works! I dropped my Ipod Touch into the sink, got it out as fast as lightening, set it in rice for two days to suck any water out and it died. It won't work at all.Click to expand...

I'm SO glad it still works. I would have been really irritated. According to my contract I'm due for a new phone anyway, but I don't want to spend the money right now. 

We're willing to finance IVF and just let it be another bill, like the house payment....but the thought of having to spend all that money is very daunting. I find all of this very overwhelming. I would have never thought at 24, I'd be dealing with any of this. I really thought it would be easy.


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZKinsey said:
> 
> 
> You and me BOTH!! I'm scared if I say something, I am going to jinx myself, but I REALLY feel like this is it....this is my cycle (and hopefully yours too!). I am on CD23 and I have ZERO side effects (other than some CRAZY dreams the last few nights) but I just feel like I am going to get my BFP on Valentine's Day....fingers crossed for you and me BOTH. Not testing is so hard, but seeing a BFN is even harder :(
> 
> AF is technically due for me on Valentine's Day. When I wasn't actively trying to do this, I had no idea what CD I was on ever. Or if I was aware, it really didn't matter because I didn't care.
> 
> Since I'm paying attention, and using the CBFM, I'm ALWAYS aware what day I'm on. I can't even try to forget.
> 
> Honestly, I'm kind of getting sick of doing all this. It hasn't even been a year, but I'm sick of it. I'm really kind of thinking if my refills run out, we're going to do IFV. It's going to be horrible having to finance that. It costs 19k at my clinic! :growlmad: Our insurance would cover NOTHING.
> 
> Anyway, I need to obsess to all you ladies as I really don't want to be going on and on to my DH.
> 
> On a lighter note, I defintely dropped my cell phone into a huge snow pile yesterday and didn't realize it. My DH wasn't home, and we don't have a land line, so I when I realized it was missing I couldn't call it. I was frantically sending him and my mom emails from my ipad telling them to call my phone until I answered. I didn't hear it ringing in my house, so I went in the back yard and I was hearing it. Keep in mind, I searched the back yard, and couldn't find it. I realized it was in this snow pile. My neighbors probably think I'm insane, as I was in the backyard when it's 18 degrees out frantically digging through snow with my bare hands. :dohh:
> 
> I found it, and it still works!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean about IVF, it is the same with us. We were supposed to be moving to that but then on our fourth IUI I got pregnant with this ectopic. Now the doc wants to do four more IUIs. While I am ok with that because they are a heck of a lot cheaper, I am so tired of this game we seem to be playing.
> 
> Also, I can't believe you phone still works! I dropped my Ipod Touch into the sink, got it out as fast as lightening, set it in rice for two days to suck any water out and it died. It won't work at all.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm SO glad it still works. I would have been really irritated. According to my contract I'm due for a new phone anyway, but I don't want to spend the money right now.
> 
> We're willing to finance IVF and just let it be another bill, like the house payment....but the thought of having to spend all that money is very daunting. I find all of this very overwhelming. I would have never thought at 24, I'd be dealing with any of this. I really thought it would be easy.Click to expand...

Exactly! If it comes down to it we will finance IVF as well, but I hope it doesn't get there. I keep saying I don't know how much longer I will be able to handle this, but somehow we keep moving forward. Another day is here. One more appointment. Hopefully this is our year.


----------



## sugarpi24

Geez Karen! I really hope they figure something out!! :( 

My nurse and doctor aren't to concerned that much...I go back tomorrow. Hopefully only the three grow and the other two stop.


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZKinsey said:
> 
> 
> You and me BOTH!! I'm scared if I say something, I am going to jinx myself, but I REALLY feel like this is it....this is my cycle (and hopefully yours too!). I am on CD23 and I have ZERO side effects (other than some CRAZY dreams the last few nights) but I just feel like I am going to get my BFP on Valentine's Day....fingers crossed for you and me BOTH. Not testing is so hard, but seeing a BFN is even harder :(
> 
> AF is technically due for me on Valentine's Day. When I wasn't actively trying to do this, I had no idea what CD I was on ever. Or if I was aware, it really didn't matter because I didn't care.
> 
> Since I'm paying attention, and using the CBFM, I'm ALWAYS aware what day I'm on. I can't even try to forget.
> 
> Honestly, I'm kind of getting sick of doing all this. It hasn't even been a year, but I'm sick of it. I'm really kind of thinking if my refills run out, we're going to do IFV. It's going to be horrible having to finance that. It costs 19k at my clinic! :growlmad: Our insurance would cover NOTHING.
> 
> Anyway, I need to obsess to all you ladies as I really don't want to be going on and on to my DH.
> 
> On a lighter note, I defintely dropped my cell phone into a huge snow pile yesterday and didn't realize it. My DH wasn't home, and we don't have a land line, so I when I realized it was missing I couldn't call it. I was frantically sending him and my mom emails from my ipad telling them to call my phone until I answered. I didn't hear it ringing in my house, so I went in the back yard and I was hearing it. Keep in mind, I searched the back yard, and couldn't find it. I realized it was in this snow pile. My neighbors probably think I'm insane, as I was in the backyard when it's 18 degrees out frantically digging through snow with my bare hands. :dohh:
> 
> I found it, and it still works!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean about IVF, it is the same with us. We were supposed to be moving to that but then on our fourth IUI I got pregnant with this ectopic. Now the doc wants to do four more IUIs. While I am ok with that because they are a heck of a lot cheaper, I am so tired of this game we seem to be playing.
> 
> Also, I can't believe you phone still works! I dropped my Ipod Touch into the sink, got it out as fast as lightening, set it in rice for two days to suck any water out and it died. It won't work at all.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm SO glad it still works. I would have been really irritated. According to my contract I'm due for a new phone anyway, but I don't want to spend the money right now.
> 
> We're willing to finance IVF and just let it be another bill, like the house payment....but the thought of having to spend all that money is very daunting. I find all of this very overwhelming. I would have never thought at 24, I'd be dealing with any of this. I really thought it would be easy.Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! If it comes down to it we will finance IVF as well, but I hope it doesn't get there. I keep saying I don't know how much longer I will be able to handle this, but somehow we keep moving forward. Another day is here. One more appointment. Hopefully this is our year.Click to expand...

If you don't mind me asking, how long have you been trying??


----------



## sugarpi24

I just asked hubby he said hes not sure if they tell not to if we should...he doesn't want multiplies...I told him if we do...I already have 2 swings and enough things for 1 baby that we would be good...hes like true...but then you pay the rest of your life double lol ....but then we started talking about that if we had triplets how would we get another room in the house and how to convert one room into a bedroom...etc lol so we will see...even if the two don't grow I have three that might be growing and if so...I can still have multiples...ya know?


----------



## KittyKatt

Thanks Karen! I just wish I would have realized I had a problem sooner. I didn't realize my body wasn't making enough progesterone on its own. I talked to my dr yesterday and she said with the prometrium my level was 22, which is good according to her. I'm going to do everything exactly as instructed this month and if that doesn't work I'm going to ask to switch to clomid. I was nervous about taking it because of the risk of multiples, but I'm not getting any younger here, LOL. I turned 38 in December and I can remember a 20 something me saying I didn't want to have kids after 30 because I would be soooooo old. LOL.. stupid youth!


----------



## Cridge

Oh Karen! I can't believe what you're going through!!! Crazy! I hope it all gets figured out for you very soon!


----------



## anmlz86

Hey again ladies! Has anyone ever dealt with Fertility Friend? It's an online fertility meds pharmacy that I was just made aware of. Just curious if anyone else has any experience with them. 
Day 1 should be tomorrow for me, I had to stop meds mid-cycle because I developed an extremely large cyst on one of my ovaries. U/S technician kept asking me if I was in pain, thought she was nuts, didn't have any pain. Lo and behold, the dang thing was approx. the size of my uterus. This should be an interesting run.
Good luck everyone and I hope to talk more this round with everyone :)


----------



## anmlz86

Sorry, meant to say Freedom Fertility instead of Fertility Friend. My brain cells are just about gone today.


----------



## biggerfamily

Guess this cycle is a NO GO also.. NOt due to DH this time. IT's the RE place.. 

I'm so gutted an all just can't stand this much longer.

I called the RE office today an told them still no peak on my opk test so needed appointment for day 14 have ultrasound see what is going on.The office worker said I don't think you can get it due to one the doctor does surgery on Thursday so he be leaving at 1pm an next we're booked..I told her I needed to get in as wanted to get my IUI done an she said we'll see. I asked her when someone would call me? she said maybe tomorrow sometime. 

I'm so sick of been put off like to NEVER got my meds this cycle an here took them an get told maybe can't get in for ultrasound an IUI..:growlmad: NOW i'm darn mad. Here missed 2 cycles due to DH an NOW this one. I dislike the new staff.. 

I told my DH need start looking for a new doctor an see how much it cost to see a new re then hopefully start again. I wanted to get my other 2 IUI in before have to switch RE but don't look like this cycle is a goooo.. 

I'm so upset all I want to do is :cry: 

I ended up calling a NEW RE an talked too a worker which seemed very nice an told her what was going on an she said for me to call them let them know if got my IUI done if not she will set up us a appointment to meet with their RE an talk things out. 

I'm sitting here waiting by the phone or a call but nothing yet. I just want to crawl in bed an do nothing but cry. I went took a shower an just totally broke down with crying.. 

Good Luck ladies on getting a BFP looks as mine may never come.. 

Karen.. Hun been thinking o f you an praying.


----------



## nc1998

biggerfamily - what a pain! sorry you are having to deal with it. i think i'd call back and be a pest until they helped you. good luck!

karen - you poor thing! i can't believe you are still in the ectopic limbo. hoping that things get back to normal for you fast.

mmw and zkinsey - good luck! my fingers are crossed for you guys! sounds promising.

sugarpi - good luck and i hope you and dh figure out how you want to handle it if you do have several mature follicles. i think i'd go for it and be excited to have more than one chance that month, but that is such a personal decision! having three babies would be crazy and so expensive.

afm - CD27, no O yet, sigh. will probably have to call my dr. in a few days to figure out what they want me to do. (I only took one day of my femara this cycle b/c I had the flu/UTI/ear infection during that time) Apparently I still really need the femara in order to O. (I always hope somehow an unmedicated cycle will work out, but so far no luck.)

good luck to all of you ladies!


----------



## sugarpi24

I agree nc!!! Three babies would be nuts!! And expensive! But id hate to waste a chance ya know :(


----------



## LotusBlossom

anmlz86 said:


> Sorry, meant to say Freedom Fertility instead of Fertility Friend. My brain cells are just about gone today.

I use Freedom Fertility for IVF meds, specifically Crinone (progesterone). They are great and send drugs to Hawaii overnight, which is almost unheard of. :winkwink:


----------



## anmlz86

Thank you Lotus Blossom, I really do appreciate the input :)


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZKinsey said:
> 
> 
> You and me BOTH!! I'm scared if I say something, I am going to jinx myself, but I REALLY feel like this is it....this is my cycle (and hopefully yours too!). I am on CD23 and I have ZERO side effects (other than some CRAZY dreams the last few nights) but I just feel like I am going to get my BFP on Valentine's Day....fingers crossed for you and me BOTH. Not testing is so hard, but seeing a BFN is even harder :(
> 
> AF is technically due for me on Valentine's Day. When I wasn't actively trying to do this, I had no idea what CD I was on ever. Or if I was aware, it really didn't matter because I didn't care.
> 
> Since I'm paying attention, and using the CBFM, I'm ALWAYS aware what day I'm on. I can't even try to forget.
> 
> Honestly, I'm kind of getting sick of doing all this. It hasn't even been a year, but I'm sick of it. I'm really kind of thinking if my refills run out, we're going to do IFV. It's going to be horrible having to finance that. It costs 19k at my clinic! :growlmad: Our insurance would cover NOTHING.
> 
> Anyway, I need to obsess to all you ladies as I really don't want to be going on and on to my DH.
> 
> On a lighter note, I defintely dropped my cell phone into a huge snow pile yesterday and didn't realize it. My DH wasn't home, and we don't have a land line, so I when I realized it was missing I couldn't call it. I was frantically sending him and my mom emails from my ipad telling them to call my phone until I answered. I didn't hear it ringing in my house, so I went in the back yard and I was hearing it. Keep in mind, I searched the back yard, and couldn't find it. I realized it was in this snow pile. My neighbors probably think I'm insane, as I was in the backyard when it's 18 degrees out frantically digging through snow with my bare hands. :dohh:
> 
> I found it, and it still works!!Click to expand...
> 
> I know what you mean about IVF, it is the same with us. We were supposed to be moving to that but then on our fourth IUI I got pregnant with this ectopic. Now the doc wants to do four more IUIs. While I am ok with that because they are a heck of a lot cheaper, I am so tired of this game we seem to be playing.
> 
> Also, I can't believe you phone still works! I dropped my Ipod Touch into the sink, got it out as fast as lightening, set it in rice for two days to suck any water out and it died. It won't work at all.Click to expand...
> 
> I'm SO glad it still works. I would have been really irritated. According to my contract I'm due for a new phone anyway, but I don't want to spend the money right now.
> 
> We're willing to finance IVF and just let it be another bill, like the house payment....but the thought of having to spend all that money is very daunting. I find all of this very overwhelming. I would have never thought at 24, I'd be dealing with any of this. I really thought it would be easy.Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly! If it comes down to it we will finance IVF as well, but I hope it doesn't get there. I keep saying I don't know how much longer I will be able to handle this, but somehow we keep moving forward. Another day is here. One more appointment. Hopefully this is our year.Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, how long have you been trying??Click to expand...

I don't mind at all, feel free to ask anything. We have been trying total of six years. With medical help a year and a half.


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> I just asked hubby he said hes not sure if they tell not to if we should...he doesn't want multiplies...I told him if we do...I already have 2 swings and enough things for 1 baby that we would be good...hes like true...but then you pay the rest of your life double lol ....but then we started talking about that if we had triplets how would we get another room in the house and how to convert one room into a bedroom...etc lol so we will see...even if the two don't grow I have three that might be growing and if so...I can still have multiples...ya know?

Good luck! Triplets would be crazy. I would love twins, DH and I both have always wanted them, I am a twin my self. However, when we start talking triplets my anxiety really picks up. I would be more than happy to take on the challenge if that is what I am given, but oh my gosh it scares me so badly. I don't think I would be able to handle it.


----------



## karenh

biggerfamily said:


> Guess this cycle is a NO GO also.. NOt due to DH this time. IT's the RE place..
> 
> I'm so gutted an all just can't stand this much longer.
> 
> I called the RE office today an told them still no peak on my opk test so needed appointment for day 14 have ultrasound see what is going on.The office worker said I don't think you can get it due to one the doctor does surgery on Thursday so he be leaving at 1pm an next we're booked..I told her I needed to get in as wanted to get my IUI done an she said we'll see. I asked her when someone would call me? she said maybe tomorrow sometime.
> 
> I'm so sick of been put off like to NEVER got my meds this cycle an here took them an get told maybe can't get in for ultrasound an IUI..:growlmad: NOW i'm darn mad. Here missed 2 cycles due to DH an NOW this one. I dislike the new staff..
> 
> I told my DH need start looking for a new doctor an see how much it cost to see a new re then hopefully start again. I wanted to get my other 2 IUI in before have to switch RE but don't look like this cycle is a goooo..
> 
> I'm so upset all I want to do is :cry:
> 
> I ended up calling a NEW RE an talked too a worker which seemed very nice an told her what was going on an she said for me to call them let them know if got my IUI done if not she will set up us a appointment to meet with their RE an talk things out.
> 
> I'm sitting here waiting by the phone or a call but nothing yet. I just want to crawl in bed an do nothing but cry. I went took a shower an just totally broke down with crying..
> 
> Good Luck ladies on getting a BFP looks as mine may never come..
> 
> Karen.. Hun been thinking o f you an praying.

OH MY GOSH! I am so sorry, I would be so mad. If it is possible for you to switch REs I would look into it, they don't deserve your money. I really hope you can get this all straightened out. I would call them back.


----------



## karenh

Thank you all for your support, you are so kind. My numbers are finally going down, but slowly. Once I reach zero I have to be on birthcontrol until at least April. I seems so weird to think that I am not going to be TTC for a while. What will my life be like? It seems like that is my whole life right now.


----------



## biggerfamily

karenh said:


> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> Guess this cycle is a NO GO also.. NOt due to DH this time. IT's the RE place..
> 
> I'm so gutted an all just can't stand this much longer.
> 
> I called the RE office today an told them still no peak on my opk test so needed appointment for day 14 have ultrasound see what is going on.The office worker said I don't think you can get it due to one the doctor does surgery on Thursday so he be leaving at 1pm an next we're booked..I told her I needed to get in as wanted to get my IUI done an she said we'll see. I asked her when someone would call me? she said maybe tomorrow sometime.
> 
> I'm so sick of been put off like to NEVER got my meds this cycle an here took them an get told maybe can't get in for ultrasound an IUI..:growlmad: NOW i'm darn mad. Here missed 2 cycles due to DH an NOW this one. I dislike the new staff..
> 
> I told my DH need start looking for a new doctor an see how much it cost to see a new re then hopefully start again. I wanted to get my other 2 IUI in before have to switch RE but don't look like this cycle is a goooo..
> 
> I'm so upset all I want to do is :cry:
> 
> I ended up calling a NEW RE an talked too a worker which seemed very nice an told her what was going on an she said for me to call them let them know if got my IUI done if not she will set up us a appointment to meet with their RE an talk things out.
> 
> I'm sitting here waiting by the phone or a call but nothing yet. I just want to crawl in bed an do nothing but cry. I went took a shower an just totally broke down with crying..
> 
> Good Luck ladies on getting a BFP looks as mine may never come..
> 
> Karen.. Hun been thinking o f you an praying.
> 
> OH MY GOSH! I am so sorry, I would be so mad. If it is possible for you to switch REs I would look into it, they don't deserve your money. I really hope you can get this all straightened out. I would call them back.Click to expand...


Karen.. Got too speak to main nurse this morning an got appt for Friday as she made it. She told me they're sorry about what happened yesterday. It's the new staff they hired is causing issues not my RE that doing this. The new staff is the one having trouble with but the main nurse told me for us be there early Friday morning an will do a ultrasound, check follies an lining then if need a trigger shot they will do an later do a IUI. I've still not got a peak on my opk did get a high but no peak of yet. I was also told they make sure they get my cycle done.. 

I'm praying this cycle is a complete go without anymore issues. Sick of having to fight all types of issues. 

Karen.. Glad to hear our numbers are going down maybe soon you can get on the move again. Bless ye heart.

Well got to get off here an get things packed as will be leaving later tomorrow so can be ready for Friday early morning appt.. :happydance:

Too other ladies be thinking of you all an praying for you that all goes good.


----------



## karenh

biggerfamily said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> biggerfamily said:
> 
> 
> Guess this cycle is a NO GO also.. NOt due to DH this time. IT's the RE place..
> 
> I'm so gutted an all just can't stand this much longer.
> 
> I called the RE office today an told them still no peak on my opk test so needed appointment for day 14 have ultrasound see what is going on.The office worker said I don't think you can get it due to one the doctor does surgery on Thursday so he be leaving at 1pm an next we're booked..I told her I needed to get in as wanted to get my IUI done an she said we'll see. I asked her when someone would call me? she said maybe tomorrow sometime.
> 
> I'm so sick of been put off like to NEVER got my meds this cycle an here took them an get told maybe can't get in for ultrasound an IUI..:growlmad: NOW i'm darn mad. Here missed 2 cycles due to DH an NOW this one. I dislike the new staff..
> 
> I told my DH need start looking for a new doctor an see how much it cost to see a new re then hopefully start again. I wanted to get my other 2 IUI in before have to switch RE but don't look like this cycle is a goooo..
> 
> I'm so upset all I want to do is :cry:
> 
> I ended up calling a NEW RE an talked too a worker which seemed very nice an told her what was going on an she said for me to call them let them know if got my IUI done if not she will set up us a appointment to meet with their RE an talk things out.
> 
> I'm sitting here waiting by the phone or a call but nothing yet. I just want to crawl in bed an do nothing but cry. I went took a shower an just totally broke down with crying..
> 
> Good Luck ladies on getting a BFP looks as mine may never come..
> 
> Karen.. Hun been thinking o f you an praying.
> 
> OH MY GOSH! I am so sorry, I would be so mad. If it is possible for you to switch REs I would look into it, they don't deserve your money. I really hope you can get this all straightened out. I would call them back.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Karen.. Got too speak to main nurse this morning an got appt for Friday as she made it. She told me they're sorry about what happened yesterday. It's the new staff they hired is causing issues not my RE that doing this. The new staff is the one having trouble with but the main nurse told me for us be there early Friday morning an will do a ultrasound, check follies an lining then if need a trigger shot they will do an later do a IUI. I've still not got a peak on my opk did get a high but no peak of yet. I was also told they make sure they get my cycle done..
> 
> I'm praying this cycle is a complete go without anymore issues. Sick of having to fight all types of issues.
> 
> Karen.. Glad to hear our numbers are going down maybe soon you can get on the move again. Bless ye heart.
> 
> Well got to get off here an get things packed as will be leaving later tomorrow so can be ready for Friday early morning appt.. :happydance:
> 
> Too other ladies be thinking of you all an praying for you that all goes good.Click to expand...

Good luck, I am so glad they got you in. I really hope this is it for you.


----------



## sugarpi24

Oi! That sucks Karen you have to wait til April...but it'll be here before you know it! Ttc does take up a lot of our time! That's for sure!


----------



## nc1998

karen - hopefully it will be a nice break for a couple of months, and I bet it will go by quickly.

biggerfamily - so glad they got you in! that's more like it, right?!

sugarpi - when is your next u/s?


----------



## sugarpi24

My u/s was today I got [email protected] [email protected] and [email protected] all good. I did my trigger tonight...but I think I wasted a cycle of injections :( hubby and I are upset at the moment...we have to find a home for one of our dogs due to dominance issues :( we've tried trainers but it didn't work...so idk...they just need to be loner dogs :( plus hubby hurt his foot this week...so its been a bad week :(


----------



## babybemine

Grrrr have had the most wicked migraines. Making me so cranky. Have to keep crankiness at bay or I will fight with DH and that only leads to no BD.


----------



## nc1998

sugarpi - totally understand about the dog thing. Our dog is super aggressive to other dogs (but nice to us!). It's hard to deal with. Luckily we only have her as she is def. a loner dog. Hope you guys can manage to find time for at least a tiny bit of bd'ing - it only takes once!

babybemine - hope your head feels better soon so you can keep peace in your house (and bd!).

I think I actually O'd! My temps have been up the last 2 days. Right when I was about to call the dr. of course... Better than the last 2 times when I went in for an u/s to see why I haven't O'd and the u/s shows that I just O'd like that day and my temps are up the next morning. :) It's nice to save a co-pay every once in awhile!


----------



## karenh

nc1998 said:


> sugarpi - totally understand about the dog thing. Our dog is super aggressive to other dogs (but nice to us!). It's hard to deal with. Luckily we only have her as she is def. a loner dog. Hope you guys can manage to find time for at least a tiny bit of bd'ing - it only takes once!
> 
> babybemine - hope your head feels better soon so you can keep peace in your house (and bd!).
> 
> I think I actually O'd! My temps have been up the last 2 days. Right when I was about to call the dr. of course... Better than the last 2 times when I went in for an u/s to see why I haven't O'd and the u/s shows that I just O'd like that day and my temps are up the next morning. :) It's nice to save a co-pay every once in awhile!

Congratulations!


----------



## ZKinsey

Congrats NC! Hope this is it for you!
Karen- glad your numbers are FINALLY starting to come down. I'm sure the break until April will be good for you....there are times I want to take a break from all this :wacko:
AFM: I am 10DPO and of course tested this morning, like a DUMMY! Got a BFN.
Not losing hope just yet....going to test again on Sunday! Hope everyone is having a good week :flower:


----------



## MMW430

Karen: I give you a lot of credit for being so patient. I got hysterical after 4 months and went to the doctor. It ended up being a good thing since I wasn't ovulating. Why do you have to take a break? How does the break benefit? Maybe a break will be sort of nice. It'll be nice not to obsess for awhile.

Afm: still not really cramping. I felt something but its not the usual AF impending cramping. Its like were I not focusing on it, I wouldn't even notice. I'm about 8dpo. AF is due in a week. When would it make sense to test? Or should I just wait it out?


----------



## horseypants

hey guys, im feeling down today, HI! i wish i would o soon. i'm on femara after a few clomid months - it didnt work and actually seemed to make my cycles worse. after usually oing on day 20-25, i had to wait til day forty something last time?! ugh. really moody today which often indicates my body is trying to o, but i got a neg opk.

regarding the clearblue monitor readings - i've heard that when you are on fertility drugs, they can be confusing. my obgyn told me to make sure to use the simple lh test strips.....

i just did an hsg that came back with ambiguous, half bad results. i am still waiting to hear back from my re on those. the sis was ok (uterus looks fine they say)

karenh, i'm so sorry. i've been there twice sweety. what can i say. so sorry for what you're going through.

sorry for the really bummer introduction ladies. but i want to engage and feel like crap. one thing that's brought me here is the other threads i'm on - there are ladies i love, but they are all pregnant and lapping me with having children. i want one too. it is getting to the point that i feel like the one left behind. i've never been great at being positive either - so my mind keeps going to the place where i want to imagine never getting to be a mom jsut to make that scenario psychologically OK or acceptable somehow - and then i hate it!!!!! it isn't ok. please please please let me get what i want ;)

MMW430, i know some people get a bfp later, but i've seen many at 9dpo. i say if you can handle the results either way, do it.


----------



## biggerfamily

Fast post..
\
Tomorrow early morning is our IUI after have ultrasound see how lining an follies looks so pray nothing goes wrong as we've already missed 2 cycles due to issues so sure hope all is a go tomorrow. We're excited.. 

Karen praying for you hun. And other ladies KMFX for all of you..


----------



## horseypants

biggerfamily, good luck tomorrow <3


----------



## sugarpuff

Ugh just getting to fertile stage and I've got really bad tonsillitis, fever, d&v, the works. I really hope I get over it quickly and don't give it to the husband, I refuse to miss a cycle !


----------



## karenh

ZKinsey: Sorry for the BFN, I hope it was just too early. Good luck Sunday! I just saw on your signature that you are 27 and DH is 29, that is the same for us! Fun!

MMW430: Thank you, you are so kind. I have to take a break because the Methotrexate can cause birth defects and what not so I have to wait that long to make sure it is all out of my system. It just seem so weird that after six years we now are going to have to use BCP and or condoms.
Testing is such a personal thing. I never test before my beta because I just cant handle it. That was of course until I did test early because of DH birthday and I got a false negative. That was no fun at all. Good luck figuring out what works best for you.

Horseypants: I am sorry youre having such a hard time. Is your doctor monitoring you through your femara cycle? With clomid I wasnt monitored and I never Oed, with Femara I am monitored, they can see my mature follicles; however I have never Oed without the Ovidrell trigger shot. If it is taking 20+ days for you to ovulate your eggs might be cooking too long. Are you still with a PCP, OBGYN, or an RE? Maybe the results from your HSG will give you some answers.

Bigger family: Good luck! I hope this is it for you! Thank you so much for your prayers! I am praying for you as well.

Sugarpuff: I am so sorry you are sick, that is the worst. I hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## babybemine

Ok I went and had my ultrasound and I have some questions.
I am right side dominant which I already knew since that is where I get my cramping. I have a fibroid...they are still not worried about.
I am on cd 10. They said there are a few folllies on both sides. There was a 12 and a couple of 11's. This does not seem good to me.
They offered to let me come back for an ultrasound on Monday to see if they are getting bigger I guess. I usually O on cd 13. The nurse says that is unlikley this cycle due to the size of the follies.
Does Femara delay O? What do smaller follies mean? What does it mean if they do not get bigger? Is there something that can be done to help the growth along? Is it important for me to go back for repeat ultrasound or is it a waste of time.


----------



## MMW430

I really think I'm just going to wait. I have myself pretty convinced that AF is going to be coming in 6 days. The only thing that's making me a little confused is the fact that every cycle with Femara, I would start spotting a week or so before AF was to come. It would basically start around CD20, so I guess it usually starts more than a week before. So, I would have most certainly had that by now, and I don't. 

This will probably be the only cycle that it doesn't happen.


----------



## MMW430

babybemine said:


> Ok I went and had my ultrasound and I have some questions.
> I am right side dominant which I already knew since that is where I get my cramping. I have a fibroid...they are still not worried about.
> I am on cd 10. They said there are a few folllies on both sides. There was a 12 and a couple of 11's. This does not seem good to me.
> They offered to let me come back for an ultrasound on Monday to see if they are getting bigger I guess. I usually O on cd 13. The nurse says that is unlikley this cycle due to the size of the follies.
> Does Femara delay O? What do smaller follies mean? What does it mean if they do not get bigger? Is there something that can be done to help the growth along? Is it important for me to go back for repeat ultrasound or is it a waste of time.

I'm not sure about the follie question.

But I know I've questioned the whole Femara delaying O thing myself. I had a cycle where I didn't O until CD19. Then the next cycle it was CD14, and then next it was CD16. It's never been consistent. I've O'd each time, just never on the same day.


----------



## LotusBlossom

I've been doing so well this cycle, but finally lost it yesterday. 

Because my husband is in the military, there is a group that is supposed to support the spouses and provide "resiliency" activities. Well, I don't know about other groups, but our particular group is more like a sorority. It's ugly the way they exclude certain people and gossip about each other. I now stay away from them after seeing those behaviors. That said, the ladies who are involved in the group were very aware of a terrible situation my husband and I endured last year and they offered no support or even a phone call. It was frustrating for me because I see them offer help to those in less serious situations, but we were ignored. Then yesterday, my husband was asked to contribute to purchasing flowers for a couple who are experiencing "a devastating miscarriage", which we just experienced (and despite our efforts to keep it between us and close friends, everyone knows about). It just put me over the edge that once again, we are ignored and it feels like a slap in the face. This is something set up by the command, and I wanted to call someone and let them know how hurtful it is, but instead I just cried at dinner. This is one reason that I am looking forward to moving to the mainland. I will miss the island, but I won't miss the mean girls.


----------



## horseypants

karen - i was _just_ thinking that. (that my eggs are cookin' too long) cause i've been having cramps since yesterday but no pos opks. i am not being monitored till next cycle. thanks for the tips. i'm with an obgyn and an re. i am waiting for the re to get the hsg films and tell me what he thinks. whatever. i feel like maybe that is one factor - i have a "diseased" tube that is leaking fluid back into the uterus and creating a hostile environment <--me jumping to major conclusions. I hear birth control does help regulate some people's cycles - maybe it will actually serve to kickstart your next ovulation. I can't wait till next cycle cause yes, RE will do a trigger when eggs are mature. i might be doing injectibles next cycle too. NO messing around.

babybemine, i dont know the answers but lots of luck for you

lotusblossom, it sounds a LOT like jealousy on their part :friends:

MMW430, thanks for this information

sugarpuff, get it grl! 

biggerfamily :dust:


----------



## KittyKatt

Thats horrible. I do not understand why some women are stuck at 13. I'm truly sorry for your loss.


----------



## nc1998

lotus - what snotty girls! I am sorry you have had to deal with that. Just think, they are setting such excellent examples of how not to behave. :hugs:

babybemine - this is your first cycle with femara? some women are slightly delayed with it, others are not. Your follicles typically grow 1-2mm per day, and release anywhere from 20-28mm w/o a trigger. (When triggering they give you the shot when the follies are about 18mm, of course that varies some depending on the doctor.) On my first cycle with femara (2.5mg) my follicles were pretty small, grew very slowly, and never released. (However, I am anovulatory without meds, so it's a different situation.) At 5mg they grew faster and released. So sometimes an increase in dose can help. But I wouldn't give up yet - you could very well O around day 15 or 16 - which I know is late for you, but definitely not considered too late for fertility purposes - anything before CD21 is okay from what I have read. If you ovulate regularly I would be really surprised if the femara would cause an anovulatory cycle, most likely you are just delayed a few days. :) Good luck!

horseypants - welcome! i agree with Karen, if they can't get you to O sooner then a trigger might be just the answer. I triggered one cycle, but then we adjusted my femara dose/another med and I am now O'ing more consistently around CD20. I feel your pain about waiting to O - it is so frustrating. Good luck, hope it happens soon! 

zkinsey - good luck tomorrow! 

mmw - fx'd for you! hope this is it!


----------



## ZKinsey

Soooo I am most certainly one of the most impatient people ever.....I went ahead and tested today. And guess what??? I got my :bfp:
I am OVER THE MOON!! This has been the most perfect cycle I've ever had (even before I was diagnosed with PCOS), and I just had a really good feeling about it. BETA on Monday. Fingers crossed for a good solid hCG level. 
I hope to see many many many more :bfp: on here SOON!!


----------



## TonyaG

ZKinsey said:


> Soooo I am most certainly one of the most impatient people ever.....I went ahead and tested today. And guess what??? I got my :bfp:
> I am OVER THE MOON!! This has been the most perfect cycle I've ever had (even before I was diagnosed with PCOS), and I just had a really good feeling about it. BETA on Monday. Fingers crossed for a good solid hCG level.
> I hope to see many many many more :bfp: on here SOON!!

Congratulations! Can't wait to hear your results on Monday


----------



## biggerfamily

Fast post.. 

Got the IUI done this cycle now on my 2ww. Couldn't see how big my follies was as was already ovulating but my lining was almost 13. RE was happy with that. Start my progesterone suppositories Tuesday. 

Going to take it easy an relax so maybe MIA for a while.. 

Have a great weekend all.


----------



## nc1998

:happydance: Zkinsey!! Congratulations!! Let us know your beta results.


----------



## nc1998

biggerfamily - glad you got to have your iui this cycle - hope this is it for you! :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

:wohoo: Congratulations, ZKinsey!!! :wohoo: wonderful news! :happydance:


----------



## anmlz86

Congrats ZKinsey!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## karenh

ZKinsey said:


> Soooo I am most certainly one of the most impatient people ever.....I went ahead and tested today. And guess what??? I got my :bfp:
> I am OVER THE MOON!! This has been the most perfect cycle I've ever had (even before I was diagnosed with PCOS), and I just had a really good feeling about it. BETA on Monday. Fingers crossed for a good solid hCG level.
> I hope to see many many many more :bfp: on here SOON!!

Oh My Gosh! Congratulations! That is wonderful! Good luck today! I hope all goes well today and these next 9 months!:happydance:


----------



## karenh

Babybemine: I would go for the second ultrasound. It would be good to see the progress you are making. Your ovulation date can change, and sometimes it is good if they develop a little more slowly so they have time to mature well. I wouldnt be too worried. O on CD13 is really early.

MMW430: It is so frustrating waiting to see if you are going to bleed or not. Just be grateful you dont have to go through 10 days of light bleeding before you get the real thing, or your BFP! I hope it is the latter.

LotusBlossum: That is horrible! I am so sorry the girls are acting that way, you do not deserve that. Did you donate for the flowers?

Horseypants: I am glad there are going to take a more hands on approach with you next cycle. I hope that is just what you need.

Biggerfamily: Yay! I am glad you were finally able to have your IUI done! Good luck these next two weeks, I will be praying for you.

AFM: I have another Beta tomorrow. I am hoping I am finally back down to 0 so I can stop all the blood draws and relax for the next two months.


----------



## babybemine

karenh said:


> Babybemine: I would go for the second ultrasound. It would be good to see the progress you are making. Your ovulation date can change, and sometimes it is good if they develop a little more slowly so they have time to mature well. I wouldnt be too worried. O on CD13 is really early.
> 
> AFM: I have another Beta tomorrow. I am hoping I am finally back down to 0 so I can stop all the blood draws and relax for the next two months.

I went to ultrasound this am they said lining is looking good and my follies are 19 and 16.


----------



## horseypants

wow, zkinsey! congrats :)

babybemine, good news :)


----------



## LotusBlossom

karenh said:


> LotusBlossum: That is horrible! I am so sorry the girls are acting that way, you do not deserve that. Did you donate for the flowers?

We did contribute to the flower purchase. I feel horrible for whoever is going through a miscarriage. I know it's a very sad time. I just wish people were better at being sensitive to others' feelings. There's nothing I can do but move on because anything I do will cause more stress and drama for me. 

I had a scan today and am on schedule for my FET on Feb 20! :happydance:


----------



## anmlz86

Yay lotus! Good luck on the 20th!


----------



## Galen

Hi everyone! Is it ok if I join in? I am recently back to TTC, and have gone from 0 to crazy in about 2.7 seconds. I am currently in the throes of my first Femara cycle. My response wasn't that stellar, so I am expecting to have to move on to a combo or injectable cycle. I have checked out the Gonal Girls too for advice and support!

I told myself I wouldn't overanalyze every little thing during this tww, but I am having trouble staying true to my word. Hip and back achiness is probably just from the progesterone, right? I know better. Sigh.

A little about us...I'm 35, DH 34. We do have a daughter, who was conceived after 3+ years and 2 IVFs. Didn't have any embryos to freeze. I'm hoping my ovaries somehow figured out how to get with the picture since then. I'm not a regular ovulator, they labeled me with a PCOS variant of some sort.

Congratulations ZKinsey on your BFP! Good luck Lotus, with your FET! And Karen, hope you are feeling somewhat at peace after all you've been through lately.

Look forward to chatting with everyone else too...got more reading to do to get caught up! Baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## Jugs21

ZKinsey said:


> Soooo I am most certainly one of the most impatient people ever.....I went ahead and tested today. And guess what??? I got my :bfp:
> I am OVER THE MOON!! This has been the most perfect cycle I've ever had (even before I was diagnosed with PCOS), and I just had a really good feeling about it. BETA on Monday. Fingers crossed for a good solid hCG level.
> I hope to see many many many more :bfp: on here SOON!!

Oh wow!! Massive congrats ZKinsey! Such awesome news!!!

xxxxx


----------



## ZKinsey

Welcome Galen! I felt the same way about my first Femara cycle. It was a total bust...I didn't respond at ALL. However, round 2 I ovulated (but not until CD31 or 32) and round three was a little sooner (I think about CD17 or 18) and this cycle was TEXT book! Hopefully it won't take this many for you....but I would at least give it one more shot if this one is a bust!

Thank you all for the congrats :) I am sooooo impatiently waiting the results of my first BETA. We switched insurance companies in January, and the new lab we are using has a 24 hour turn around time (whereas our old insurance was like a 3 HOUR turn around) so this is a major adjustment for me, and I'm becoming very antsy. I feel like I should just not hold my breath anymore, and wait until I get into the Dr in the morning for my 2nd beta to find out what the levels from my FIRST were....sheesh! 
I'll keep you guys posted. Thanks again for your support!!


----------



## Cridge

Yay!!! Congrats ZKinsey!! So happy for you!! :dance:


----------



## ZKinsey

Jugs...how far into your 2WW are you?? I have a feeling this is going to be your month....don't know why, I just do! I've got my fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## ZKinsey

Andddd just as I posted last, the nurse called with my hCG and it's at 105! Going back tomorrow morning, hoping for a double or more :)


----------



## Cridge

ZKinsey said:


> Andddd just as I posted last, the nurse called with my hCG and it's at 105! Going back tomorrow morning, hoping for a double or more :)

great number!! :happydance:


----------



## MrsChaffin

Zkinsey- congrats!!!! 

Hi ladies, sorry I've been MIA lately.. Been crazy busy planning a 50th bday party for a family member, as we'll as a baby shower (both events separated by only a day!) ugh. And to top it off, I was laid off from my job :( i did get my "cd21" b/w back though, and ovulation was confirmed with a progesterone level of 8.3! I don't think it was a "strong" O, but at least I O'd at all! I'm so excited. I'm 12dpo, got a bfn this morning... AF is supposed to be here tomorrow but I'm crossing my fingers she won't show. Do you ladies have any experience with the Wondfo hpts? Those are the ICs I'm testing with - should I be using frers? They are just so stinking expensive...


----------



## MKHewson

ZKinsey said:


> Andddd just as I posted last, the nurse called with my hCG and it's at 105! Going back tomorrow morning, hoping for a double or more :)

Fantastic number ZKinsey I have been popping in checking on your results. So very happy for you.


----------



## TonyaG

ZKinsey said:


> Andddd just as I posted last, the nurse called with my hCG and it's at 105! Going back tomorrow morning, hoping for a double or more :)

Amazing!


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> ZKinsey said:
> 
> 
> Andddd just as I posted last, the nurse called with my hCG and it's at 105! Going back tomorrow morning, hoping for a double or more :)
> 
> Amazing!Click to expand...

Hey Tonya, feeling any movement yet, you going to do a gender scan??


----------



## TonyaG

No movement yet....but it's my first so I may not be recognizing it!
I have my ultrasound booked for Feb 25th. It's the anatomy scan but I'm going to find out the gender if I can.


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> No movement yet....but it's my first so I may not be recognizing it!
> I have my ultrasound booked for Feb 25th. It's the anatomy scan but I'm going to find out the gender if I can.

I was forever before I felt movement because my placenta was at the front, so excited for you. Look forward to see who you have coming lol


----------



## karenh

Babybemine: your numbers are looking good. Are you doing an IUI?

LotusBlossum: Good for you for being a big person and thinking of her. You are so strong. Yay for being on track! Your FET is so soon! I got so excited for you when I read that!

Galen: Welcome to the group. I am sorry it took two IVFs to get your little one. That must have been so hard. I really hope this one doesnt take as long for you. I am feeling at peace. Thank you. Trying to take it one day at a time.

ZKinsey: UGH! 24 hours would drive me nuts! Your numbers sound good! I hope the numbers come back great and are even better.

MrsChaffin: Sorry about losing your job, that is so stressful. I pray you can find a new one soon. Congrats on ovulating!

AFM: Beta is down to 33.66. I was hoping to be over with as is seems AF should be here any day, but I have another test in a week. Hopefully that will be the last. : )


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thank you, Karen. I'm excited, too! :winkwink: I hope AF shows up so you can be finished with this mess and move on. :hugs:


----------



## TonyaG

MKHewson said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> No movement yet....but it's my first so I may not be recognizing it!
> I have my ultrasound booked for Feb 25th. It's the anatomy scan but I'm going to find out the gender if I can.
> 
> I was forever before I felt movement because my placenta was at the front, so excited for you. Look forward to see who you have coming lolClick to expand...

Thanks! Less then 2 weeks, and we'll know.
How is your little one doing?


----------



## Galen

ZKinsey- awesome beta!! Yay! Reassuring to hear about your improving response with each cycle. I will practice my patience. I'm getting in up there in reproductive years though, they sure keep hammering that point home :/

Karen- I am inspired by your grace in handling all this! Fingers crossed that your next draw can be your last.

MrsChaffin- so sorry to hear about your job. Hope you have fun at the parties.

MKHewson- I'm a Sarah Elizabeth too :)


----------



## babybemine

Femara friends.....is it common that femara makes O come early? And is it possible to get false positive on opk if bd before testing?


----------



## nc1998

babybemine said:


> Femara friends.....is it common that femara makes O come early? And is it possible to get false positive on opk if bd before testing?

It really depends on the person - some O earlier than normal on femara (like if you have irregular cycles or are anovulatory), but some O later too. Sorry that's not more help!

I have never heard of bd'ing causing false positives on opk. OPKs measure LH, which is produced by your pituitary gland in response to your rising estrogen levels (and triggers ovulation). Can't imagine how bd'ing could affect it...

Good luck! Hope you are about to O and catch that egg!


----------



## nc1998

Galen - welcome! Hope femara makes things way easier for you with your next child!

Karen - glad to hear your levels are falling back down and you can move on. 

zkinsey - beta sounds great! yay! :)

Lotus - good luck on the 20th! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## MMW430

ZKinsey: SO excited for you!

Karen: Glad your numbers are going down!

AFM: AF is coming, I can feel it. I know I should have the attitude of "it's not over, until it's over" but I'm pessimistic about things. My fertility doctor is about 50 minutes away from me. The only reason why I started going to her was because in October, she had the first available appointment. Everyone else in the clinic was booked until after Christmas. Anyway, I decided to make an appointment with some where closer because I feel like we're sick of having every month fail, and we want to pursue things further.

Anyway, I was thinking that I wasn't going to be able to get an appointment for at least a few weeks, but of course I get an appointment for tomorrow. While it's a good thing that I got the appointment so quick because I won't have started Femara or anything yet, I'm sure AF won't be full on yet (it's due tomorrow), so they're probably going to think I'm overreacting. I suppose I should take a test before I leave for work so that way I can tell them it was negative.


----------



## ZKinsey

I think it affects everyone differently. But I will say....and I'm not saying this to get your hopes up, but back in November, I started what I thought was my period and started taking my OPK's on CD7 like I always do, and I got a smiley face (positive OPK) took another one the next 2 days and both were positive. I read online that OPK's also pick up hCG, so I took a HPT and sure enough....I was pregnant! 
My first cycle of Femara I didn't respond at all, 2nd cycle I O'd around day 32ish I think, and 3rd round was quicker, around day 18. My most recent cycle, I got my positive OPK on CD12. Maybe it's earlier for you!


----------



## babybemine

I tested opk in am yesterday Negative. For some reason I felt the need to test again that afternoon. It was positive. This am it was negative. Had I only tested in am I would of missed it.


----------



## ZKinsey

WOW that is crazy!!!! What CD are you on?


----------



## kristinaettc

Can someone help me figure out if a 13.6 progesterone number still indicates ovulation? My RE left a lovely message to up my progesterone dose because my number was low, but aside from saying "we want to see it over 15," gave no indication if my number affected ovulation. And, of course, by the time I got the message, they had closed for the day.


----------



## sugarpi24

My doctor always told me anything over 10 indicated ovulation... so you should be good :)


----------



## babybemine

ZKinsey said:


> WOW that is crazy!!!! What CD are you on?

It happened on cd14 which is my average day for it to occur


----------



## ZKinsey

Just got a message from my nurse, my hCG doubled!! Yayyy!! Such a relief. My first OB appointment and ultrasound is scheduled for March 11th. Praying that everything goes well, and we have a happy healthy little one in 8 months!
:wohoo:


----------



## TonyaG

ZKinsey said:


> Just got a message from my nurse, my hCG doubled!! Yayyy!! Such a relief. My first OB appointment and ultrasound is scheduled for March 11th. Praying that everything goes well, and we have a happy healthy little one in 8 months!
> :wohoo:

Congratulations!


----------



## babybemine

Enjoy seeing all the BFP. Gives me hope for this cycle.


----------



## ZKinsey

Never lose hope!! I almost did last cycle, and asked for ONE more round and here we are :) Once we are all holding our little ones, all the tears we've shed and time we've spent suffering will be SO worth it!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, ZKinsey! Congratulations! :wohoo: Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## nc1998

Congratulations zkinsey! That is such great news! Check back in and give us updates along the way!


----------



## sugarpi24

I got blood taken for cd21 progesterone I ovulated so that's good my level was 15.3....I [email protected] if we are pregnant this cycle though...but I guess we will see.


----------



## karenh

ZKinsey said:


> Just got a message from my nurse, my hCG doubled!! Yayyy!! Such a relief. My first OB appointment and ultrasound is scheduled for March 11th. Praying that everything goes well, and we have a happy healthy little one in 8 months!
> :wohoo:

Yay! Congratz!


----------



## Charisse28

I finally got my positive OPK today! on CD18 after taking Femara CD2-8! Congrasts to all the ladies that are or have O'ed and sticky baby dust to all the bfps!


----------



## biggerfamily

karenh..? how r u doing hun? 
I've been thinking about you & praying for you. Hope you get to get things on the road again soon & not have too keep waiting. 

AFM:I've got behind on reading on the forums. I've been reading some but not like usually do due too been very busy with stuff so can pass time by an not think much. 

My oldest DD got a college scholarship & another thing for college. We're so very proud of her, now been busy searching places for her a beautiful dress for wearing too a dance soon plus other things for school. 

Too the other ladies may you have a great weekend an stay warm.. KMFX for everyone.


----------



## Galen

Fabulous news ZKinsey!! Grow baby grow! How are you feeling at this point?

BFN for me today 12dpo. Going to stop progesterone and wait for AF. Have to decide between extended dose Femara or Femara plus Follistim next cycle. Has anyone taken Femara cd 3-12 before and had luck with it? There is research out there that says good things, but i can't seem to find anyone who has actually done it in real life!

Hope everyone has great weekend!


----------



## nc1998

I just tested and got the faintest bfp ever, after about 15 min (didn't check at 5 b/c I was just certain it would be bfn). I am 12dpo, normally would get AF today. I felt kind of crampy the last day or two, and so I was thinking AF would be here yesterday (even wore a pad b/c I was wearing white pants - lol). Yesterday my temps were down some, today they were back up (although I hardly slept, so I figured that was why.) Cervix still feels pretty low and firm. Anyway, I hadn't been restricting my fluids at all, so it was a very dilute sample and after 15 or 20 min. there is a super faint pink line. DH couldn't see it at first, but then we put it in the sunlight and he said he could. I am trying really hard not to get in any way excited, b/c of the cramps and the temps I am really nervous that AF will come soon and it was some kind of fluke with me reading it too late. I am not drinking anything and going to test again. Fx'd! Will post after I test again.


----------



## nc1998

biggerfamily said:


> karenh..? how r u doing hun?
> I've been thinking about you & praying for you. Hope you get to get things on the road again soon & not have too keep waiting.
> 
> AFM:I've got behind on reading on the forums. I've been reading some but not like usually do due too been very busy with stuff so can pass time by an not think much.
> 
> My oldest DD got a college scholarship & another thing for college. We're so very proud of her, now been busy searching places for her a beautiful dress for wearing too a dance soon plus other things for school.
> 
> Too the other ladies may you have a great weekend an stay warm.. KMFX for everyone.

Congratulations to your dd! That's great that she got a scholarship. Good luck in your 2ww.


----------



## TonyaG

Good luck I hope this is it!


----------



## LotusBlossom

nc- I hope this is your BFP! Fingers crossed!!


----------



## MMW430

AF ended up getting me. Onto the next round.


----------



## nc1998

Sorry for AF MMW. Hope this next cycle is the one for you!


----------



## nc1998

It was a clear bfp for me this morning on a FRER. And my temps have gone up more, so I think this is it. I'll call my dr. tomorrow and see if they want me to get the blood hcg or just wait and come in a few weeks for a scan.


----------



## TonyaG

nc1998 said:


> It was a clear bfp for me this morning on a FRER. And my temps have gone up more, so I think this is it. I'll call my dr. tomorrow and see if they want me to get the blood hcg or just wait and come in a few weeks for a scan.

That's fantastic!


----------



## Galen

Congrats nc!! 

Sorry about AF, mmw. Wishing us all a successful next cycle


----------



## babybemine

When did symptoms start for you. At 3dpo I started feeling hungry and thirsty. Also smell increased. Now at 5dpo breasts are larger. I know it is too early for symptoms....could it be caused by Femara?


----------



## LotusBlossom

:happydance: :happydance: Congratulations, nc1998! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## nc1998

babybemine said:


> When did symptoms start for you. At 3dpo I started feeling hungry and thirsty. Also smell increased. Now at 5dpo breasts are larger. I know it is too early for symptoms....could it be caused by Femara?

I haven't had any symptoms yet, other than my usual progesterone luteal phase ones (larger boobs) but I always have those in the 2ww. I didn't have any symptoms in my 2ww with my other 2 children either. I know some people do though - hope this is your month!


----------



## ZKinsey

Thank You!!! I am feeling great at this point. The only change I have noticed is my boobs are REALLY sore....started mid week last week, and I have been a little more sleepy than normal (I have been taking naps on my lunch break at work, hehe). I am so anxious for my U/S to see a heartbeat. 5 weeks today :)
Still stalking and praying for MANY more BFP's to show up on this page!!!


----------



## ZKinsey

Karen, when is your next blood draw? I have been thinking about you, I hope your numbers have gone back down to 0 so you can move on from all this! I'll be checking in to see your results :flower:


----------



## karenh

Biggerfamily: I am doing well, thanks for asking. Spent a lot of time with the hubby this weekend, it was really nice. Congratulations on your DD getting the scholarship, that is wonderful! When do you test? Prayers and baby dust your way!

NC1998: Congrats on your BFP! That is so exciting!

MMW430: Sorry AF showed her ugly face. What protocol are you going to do this round?

Babybemine: I dont think those symptoms would be from Femara, did you do an Ovidrel trigger shot? That would cause them.

KZinsky: I am glad things are going well for you so far. I hope your ultra sounds show a strong little heart beat. I am looking forward to hearing all of your updates. With your BFP in November did you end up taking methotrexate? I think I remember you saying you did. When was your first cycle back to ttc after that if you did? My next blood test is tomorrow. I am really hoping it will be down to zero. I have had some weird bleeding so I am hoping that is a good sign.


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> Biggerfamily: I am doing well, thanks for asking. Spent a lot of time with the hubby this weekend, it was really nice. Congratulations on your DD getting the scholarship, that is wonderful! When do you test? Prayers and baby dust your way!
> 
> NC1998: Congrats on your BFP! That is so exciting!
> 
> MMW430: Sorry AF showed her ugly face. What protocol are you going to do this round?
> 
> Babybemine: I don&#8217;t think those symptoms would be from Femara, did you do an Ovidrel trigger shot? That would cause them.
> 
> KZinsky: I am glad things are going well for you so far. I hope your ultra sounds show a strong little heart beat. I am looking forward to hearing all of your updates. With your BFP in November did you end up taking methotrexate? I think I remember you saying you did. When was your first cycle back to ttc after that if you did? My next blood test is tomorrow. I am really hoping it will be down to zero. I have had some weird bleeding so I am hoping that is a good sign.

Bah. I'm really crabby about it actually. Though I might be especially crabby, because I'm on day 3 of Femara and it makes me moody.

I have to get an HSG later on today. The hope is that it will "clear out the cobwebs" and I'll get a bfp this month. Apparently "statistics show" that doing this can help. To which I was like, that's probably because all the neurotic women of the world relax after hearing there's nothing wrong. They claim it sometimes helps. I'm trying to be more positive, but it's a little difficult.

Basically, if I do this, there's nothing wrong, and I don't get a bfp next time around, we are supposed to go the IVF route. I have extenuating circumstances that I don't discuss on here, but I need to get pregnant faster than I am. We have a tentative appointment to get the ivf ball rolling on March 21. I'm really hoping we won't have to keep that appointment because if we have to do this, it's going to cost us 16k. That's a ton of money. We'll finance it if we have to, but I'd really rather not.


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Biggerfamily: I am doing well, thanks for asking. Spent a lot of time with the hubby this weekend, it was really nice. Congratulations on your DD getting the scholarship, that is wonderful! When do you test? Prayers and baby dust your way!
> 
> NC1998: Congrats on your BFP! That is so exciting!
> 
> MMW430: Sorry AF showed her ugly face. What protocol are you going to do this round?
> 
> Babybemine: I dont think those symptoms would be from Femara, did you do an Ovidrel trigger shot? That would cause them.
> 
> KZinsky: I am glad things are going well for you so far. I hope your ultra sounds show a strong little heart beat. I am looking forward to hearing all of your updates. With your BFP in November did you end up taking methotrexate? I think I remember you saying you did. When was your first cycle back to ttc after that if you did? My next blood test is tomorrow. I am really hoping it will be down to zero. I have had some weird bleeding so I am hoping that is a good sign.
> 
> Bah. I'm really crabby about it actually. Though I might be especially crabby, because I'm on day 3 of Femara and it makes me moody.
> 
> I have to get an HSG later on today. The hope is that it will "clear out the cobwebs" and I'll get a bfp this month. Apparently "statistics show" that doing this can help. To which I was like, that's probably because all the neurotic women of the world relax after hearing there's nothing wrong. They claim it sometimes helps. I'm trying to be more positive, but it's a little difficult.
> 
> Basically, if I do this, there's nothing wrong, and I don't get a bfp next time around, we are supposed to go the IVF route. I have extenuating circumstances that I don't discuss on here, but I need to get pregnant faster than I am. We have a tentative appointment to get the ivf ball rolling on March 21. I'm really hoping we won't have to keep that appointment because if we have to do this, it's going to cost us 16k. That's a ton of money. We'll finance it if we have to, but I'd really rather not.Click to expand...

Sounds like you are in a similar boat as I was in December. I had the HSG and if that round of IUI didn't work then we had to move onto IVF. I got pregnant, granted it was an ectopic. They are counting it as a success though and recomending I not move onto IVF yet. I hope yours goes better than mine did. Good luck with your HSG.


----------



## ZKinsey

No, I didn't take anything with my last pregnancy. They told me that since it was SO early (they guessed around 4 weeks) that my body should expel everything naturally, and if it didn't, they would have to do a D&C. I was given that news on Nov 28th and started bleeding exactly one week later, on Dec 5th. My next period started naturally (without Provera) on January 14th, and that is the cycle I got pregnant this time! 
I hope your numbers are down, and I hope the weird bleeding is a GOOD sign!! :)


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Biggerfamily: I am doing well, thanks for asking. Spent a lot of time with the hubby this weekend, it was really nice. Congratulations on your DD getting the scholarship, that is wonderful! When do you test? Prayers and baby dust your way!
> 
> NC1998: Congrats on your BFP! That is so exciting!
> 
> MMW430: Sorry AF showed her ugly face. What protocol are you going to do this round?
> 
> Babybemine: I dont think those symptoms would be from Femara, did you do an Ovidrel trigger shot? That would cause them.
> 
> KZinsky: I am glad things are going well for you so far. I hope your ultra sounds show a strong little heart beat. I am looking forward to hearing all of your updates. With your BFP in November did you end up taking methotrexate? I think I remember you saying you did. When was your first cycle back to ttc after that if you did? My next blood test is tomorrow. I am really hoping it will be down to zero. I have had some weird bleeding so I am hoping that is a good sign.
> 
> Bah. I'm really crabby about it actually. Though I might be especially crabby, because I'm on day 3 of Femara and it makes me moody.
> 
> I have to get an HSG later on today. The hope is that it will "clear out the cobwebs" and I'll get a bfp this month. Apparently "statistics show" that doing this can help. To which I was like, that's probably because all the neurotic women of the world relax after hearing there's nothing wrong. They claim it sometimes helps. I'm trying to be more positive, but it's a little difficult.
> 
> Basically, if I do this, there's nothing wrong, and I don't get a bfp next time around, we are supposed to go the IVF route. I have extenuating circumstances that I don't discuss on here, but I need to get pregnant faster than I am. We have a tentative appointment to get the ivf ball rolling on March 21. I'm really hoping we won't have to keep that appointment because if we have to do this, it's going to cost us 16k. That's a ton of money. We'll finance it if we have to, but I'd really rather not.Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like you are in a similar boat as I was in December. I had the HSG and if that round of IUI didn't work then we had to move onto IVF. I got pregnant, granted it was an ectopic. They are counting it as a success though and recomending I not move onto IVF yet. I hope yours goes better than mine did. Good luck with your HSG.Click to expand...

Hsg was unpleasant but I got through it. Everything was normal as was expected.


----------



## babybemine

Anybody with larger breasts due to femara? Dh is swearing they are bigger...like really bigger. Usually I ask him around af is due because I am hoping for a bfp and he says no. This time he noticed on his own. And af is not due for awhile.


----------



## Cridge

Congrats NC1998!!! :happydance: So happy for you!!


----------



## MKHewson

Congrats to all the BFP's I love seeing all the great news


----------



## Galen

MMW- Fingers crossed the HSG will do the trick for you. No fun, but glad it wasn't too terrible.

NC- glad you are feeling well! Are you having labs or just an ultrasound later?

Karen- hope your beta is a BFZero!!

ZKinsey- when did you say your ultrasound is? Excited to hear about it!

Lotus- good luck with your transfer tomorrow!!!

Question---probable TMI, sorry---but anyone's period different after Femara? Like different color, consistency? I am assuming this is normal, but it's kind of weirding me out. Alternately watery and clotty, and some shades of something I've never seen before....


----------



## ZKinsey

My first U/S is March 11th :) I will keep you posted! 
As far as the unusual period with Femara, I didn't have that. It was usually pretty clotty, but not totally abnormal. Now when I was given Provera to start a period, WHOA that was bad!


----------



## karenh

My hcg went from 33.66 last Tuesday to 12.8 yesterday. Bah humbug. I am just so tired of these useless tests. In a little bit of a bad mood. Sorry guys.


----------



## ZKinsey

What in the WORLD?!?!?! I'm so sorry Karen :( I'm glad they are still coming down, but DANG....that hCG needs to EXIT THE BUILDING!
**hugs**


----------



## Cridge

Karen - :hugs: I don't get it, but at least it's going in the right direction. :hugs:


----------



## karenh

Thanks guys. It is going in the right direction, it shouldn't be much longer. I just need to be a little more patient.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Sorry the hcg is taking forever to decrease, Karen. :hugs:

I had my transfer today. Everything went well and now I'm just in the dreaded tww. I'm on bedrest for 24 hours and then home rest (take it super easy) for 3 days. Thankfully, I packed my stuff for our move already, so I can relax and not worry.


----------



## Galen

Ugh, Karen! Sorry so frustrating!! Hang in there!

Cozy, comfy, sticky vibes for your tww Lotus!

Period from hell finally settling down. Not without a junior-high-school-bleed-through-the-pants embarrassing moment though. Good times!


----------



## babybemine

Oh no galen...been there done that. Way embarrassing.


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> Sorry the hcg is taking forever to decrease, Karen. :hugs:
> 
> I had my transfer today. Everything went well and now I'm just in the dreaded tww. I'm on bedrest for 24 hours and then home rest (take it super easy) for 3 days. Thankfully, I packed my stuff for our move already, so I can relax and not worry.

That is wonderful! Oh, I am so excited for you! I will be praying for you these two weeks. How many did you transfer?


----------



## karenh

Galen said:


> Ugh, Karen! Sorry so frustrating!! Hang in there!
> 
> Cozy, comfy, sticky vibes for your tww Lotus!
> 
> Period from hell finally settling down. Not without a junior-high-school-bleed-through-the-pants embarrassing moment though. Good times!

Oh no! I am sorry it had calmed down, that is no fun.


----------



## MMW430

I think I'm really going to try to relax about things this cycle. It was really reassuring to hear from all these doctors that it's not a matter of "if" I get pregnant but a matter of "when". I'm just really exhausted by everything. 

I really don't want to be crazy and symptom spot like I do every month. Of course, I'm only CD8 so there's still time for me to become an annoying person. I'm really hoping for my sanity (and everyone elses) that I don't let that happen.


----------



## anmlz86

That's exciting lotus! What is your opinion of ivf? That's our next stop if his month is a bust and I'd like to get the thoughts of someone who's been through it. If it's ok tht I'm asking... Thanks! 

Good luck everyone and FX'd!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

karenh said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Sorry the hcg is taking forever to decrease, Karen. :hugs:
> 
> I had my transfer today. Everything went well and now I'm just in the dreaded tww. I'm on bedrest for 24 hours and then home rest (take it super easy) for 3 days. Thankfully, I packed my stuff for our move already, so I can relax and not worry.
> 
> That is wonderful! Oh, I am so excited for you! I will be praying for you these two weeks. How many did you transfer?Click to expand...

I transferred two 5 day blasts. We got pics! It's so crazy. My blood test is on Mar 5, the day before we leave the island. I might test on Mar 1, though. :winkwink: I'm thinking about you, Karen. I know you will get a sticky BFP! :hugs:


----------



## babybemine

My lower right abdomen seems larger than the other side. Has anyone ever had this? Fibroid? Cyst? I am worried?


----------



## LotusBlossom

anmlz86 said:


> That's exciting lotus! What is your opinion of ivf? That's our next stop if his month is a bust and I'd like to get the thoughts of someone who's been through it. If it's ok tht I'm asking... Thanks!
> 
> Good luck everyone and FX'd!!

My Dr had an accident last Sept and forced me to move to another Dr as I was in the middle of an IUI cycle. (I did MANY IUIs and many timed intercourse cycles over the last 2 years.) The new Dr is a FS and he asked us to do another SA with the Kruger Strict criteria, even though our previous SA showed minimal issues. With the KS criteria, we found out that we only had a 4% chance of conceiving without ICSI (sperm is injected into the egg). The sperm couldn't fertilize the egg on their own. Therefore, IVF with ICSI was our only choice. I wish we had known this before we spent a ton of money, time and heartache on IUIs. They work for some people, but wouldn't have worked for us. My first IVF cycle worked, but the embryo stopped growing at 5 weeks. Dr said it may have been a chromosomal issue, but we don't know for sure. The nice thing is, I got pregnant, which had never happened before. I know the cost is ridiculous (our first cycle with meds was about $17k), but our frozen cycle was just $3500 and somehow all meds were covered by my insurance. Either way, IVF has a MUCH better rate of success. I would definitely recommend it. When it comes to the shots and egg retrieval, taking it a day at a time makes it easier. The shots really don't hurt and the retrieval was easy for me. I used a heating pad for a couple hours after and was fine. If you decide to do it, check out the IVF threads. That has been helpful for me. :hugs:


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Sorry the hcg is taking forever to decrease, Karen. :hugs:
> 
> I had my transfer today. Everything went well and now I'm just in the dreaded tww. I'm on bedrest for 24 hours ?and then home rest (take it super easy) for 3 days. Thankfully, I packed my stuff for our move already, so I can relax and not worry.
> 
> That is wonderful! Oh, I am so excited for you! I will be praying for you these two weeks. How many did you transfer?Click to expand...
> 
> I transferred two 5 day blasts. We got pics! It's so crazy. My blood test is on Mar 5, the day before we leave the island. I might test on Mar 1, though. :winkwink: I'm thinking about you, Karen. I know you will get a sticky BFP! :hugs:Click to expand...

That sounds perfect! Good luck.


----------



## nc1998

lotus - glad your transfer went well! sending sticky vibes your way.

I had a blood hcg on Monday - don't know the number - but they said it was okay -just that I was really early (which I already knew. Monday was about 4weeks 0 days) and I had another one today and they said it was good! HCG was 230, which looks normal for 17dpo. I go back for a scan in a couple weeks. Praying all goes well!

Thank you ladies so much for all of your support. I realized I have been on this board for about a year, and trying to get this baby for about 3 years. I will keep looking back to watch for you all to get your bfp's! :dust:


----------



## TonyaG

nc1998 said:


> lotus - glad your transfer went well! sending sticky vibes your way.
> 
> I had a blood hcg on Monday - don't know the number - but they said it was okay -just that I was really early (which I already knew. Monday was about 4weeks 0 days) and I had another one today and they said it was good! HCG was 230, which looks normal for 17dpo. I go back for a scan in a couple weeks. Praying all goes well!
> 
> Thank you ladies so much for all of your support. I realized I have been on this board for about a year, and trying to get this baby for about 3 years. I will keep looking back to watch for you all to get your bfp's! :dust:

Looks good NC. Congratulations!


----------



## Galen

Wow, nc, that sounds great! HH9M!!

2 blasts is perfect Lotus! This is it!!

Helps to know I'm not alone babybemine...thanks, ha! Not sure about your abdomen, but honestly, I bet it's more likely gastrointestinal than anything else, and will sort itself out. If it was a fibroid or cyst I think it would have to be really big for you to se any outward reflection of it. Besides, they would definitely have seen evidence of it on ultrasound if it was, right?

MMW- I hear you, sister! Every cycle I say I'm not going to get crazy...and I always do, at least a little bit. I've decided instead, just not to make myself feel bad for doing it anyway. The power of the obsessive mind is too much for me! :)

Hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## biggerfamily

Another BFN..I'm following my gut as feel as my left tube is blocked.. Just a gut feeling. 

So we're going to speak to our RE about doing a HSG an if goes against it will be talking to a new RE. So for now treatments on hold..


----------



## anmlz86

Congrats NC, that's awesome!!


----------



## karenh

nc1998 said:


> I had a blood hcg on Monday - don't know the number - but they said it was okay -just that I was really early (which I already knew. Monday was about 4weeks 0 days) and I had another one today and they said it was good! HCG was 230, which looks normal for 17dpo. I go back for a scan in a couple weeks. Praying all goes well!
> 
> Thank you ladies so much for all of your support. I realized I have been on this board for about a year, and trying to get this baby for about 3 years. I will keep looking back to watch for you all to get your bfp's! :dust:

Congratz! That is is wonderful! Let us know how your scan goes!


----------



## karenh

biggerfamily said:


> Another BFN..I'm following my gut as feel as my left tube is blocked.. Just a gut feeling.
> 
> So we're going to speak to our RE about doing a HSG an if goes against it will be talking to a new RE. So for now treatments on hold..

I am so sorry! Good luck with your HSG, I hope it gets you the answers you need.


----------



## TonyaG

Hi Ladies!
I had my scan today 19w1d. Baby measured 19w3d and weighed 11oz. They said HE was perfect!:blue:


----------



## sugarpi24

We have to take a break this month due to me having a cyst on one of my ovaries...they said it should be gone by next cycle...and hopefully ill start my period on my own this cycle...so they said we can still try this month...just no femera or injectables or anything... :( so we will see...


----------



## ZKinsey

Awesome Tonya!!!! Congrats on the baby BOY :) That is so exciting! :winkwink:


----------



## nc1998

Congratulations on the baby boy Tonya!

I am sorry you have to take the month off sugarpi - maybe the stars will align anyway. good luck!


----------



## Snizuitz

biggerfamily said:


> Another BFN..I'm following my gut as feel as my left tube is blocked.. Just a gut feeling.
> 
> So we're going to speak to our RE about doing a HSG an if goes against it will be talking to a new RE. So for now treatments on hold..

Hi ladies! Sorry to thread crash (I'm not currently on Femara, but might be next month).

Biggerfamily-- I just got an HSG test last week. I knew both my tubes were blocked because of a previous test, but the doctor was able to push enough dye in there to open the left side! It hurt like the dickens, but SO worth it. 

If it turns out you're in the same boat-- rest assured, there's hope to unblock with that test! Also, as I was leaving, the nurse told me "Be sure you try this month-- you're extra fertile immediately after the procedure."

Good luck to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## MKHewson

Congrats Tonya, Glad to hear your scan went well...and little boys are awesome


----------



## Galen

Congrats Tonya! Adorable pic!


----------



## biggerfamily

Hello Ladies,

Tonya Congrats on the little sweet bundle your carrying..

Karen? How is things going with you hun? Been thinking of you each day an praying that all is good on your side.

Snizuitz.. I sure hope so.

AFM: Got the (HSG) appointment set for March 4th have tubes checked for any blockage was told take something for pain a hr ahead of time. Now waiting for nurse call us back see if our insurance will cover this if not it's all OOP which the test cost isn't to bad but be nice it our insurance covers it. We will not be able do our last IUI this coming up month as our RE is going be out of town so we're going do TI plus with lots of BD too an then in April do our last IUI.

If that cycle fails will contact the new re an setup appointment in seeing them see what they say but for now with my old RE an praying get a BFP before have to change things. I really don't want to change RE but it will be a have to case. So will be praying hard get a BFP before have to do that.


----------



## sugarpi24

So what didn't help yesterday...I got my news from the doctor...hubby and I are on different shifts this week and I was telling him at work...and then a friend of ours who just got back with his ex gf...came up to tell us that his gf is pregnant and he was gonna be a dad!!!! Its like this is perfect timing! I cant get any help this cycle getting pregnant...and here you are gonna be a dad! Fml! :/ he said it was the one time he didn't pull out! :/ really?!? Oi! I'm happy for him...hes super excited but the timing was off! So I started crying a little later :( why is it so easy for some ppl!! :(


----------



## anmlz86

Tonya- Love the picture, so excited for you!! He's already adorable :) How's pregnancy treating you so far?

SugarPi- So sorry about the cyst. I had one last cycle and they put me on BCP for 10 days to shrink it. Did they offer you that option? Sounds like they want it to go away naturally.


----------



## anmlz86

So sorry sugarpi, I'm right there with you with how easy it is for people who don't seem to really try. I'm surrounded by it here and work and it just sucks. I've been told it'll make us appreciate the bump more when it comes and that it'll make us stronger people, but it's easier said than done. I hope your day gets better!!


----------



## Grateful365

TonyaG said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I had my scan today 19w1d. Baby measured 19w3d and weighed 11oz. They said HE was perfect!:blue:

Awesome scan Tonya - congrats on a boy!!! Glad to hear everything is well.


----------



## Grateful365

sugarpi24 said:


> So what didn't help yesterday...I got my news from the doctor...hubby and I are on different shifts this week and I was telling him at work...and then a friend of ours who just got back with his ex gf...came up to tell us that his gf is pregnant and he was gonna be a dad!!!! Its like this is perfect timing! I cant get any help this cycle getting pregnant...and here you are gonna be a dad! Fml! :/ he said it was the one time he didn't pull out! :/ really?!? Oi! I'm happy for him...hes super excited but the timing was off! So I started crying a little later :( why is it so easy for some ppl!! :(

Sugarpi - :cry: I'm sorry :hugs: I can totally relate to how you are feeling. My DH and I were trying to have a baby for the past 4 years with no luck. I can't count how many times I've had to hear all of my friends and families good news and watch them be excited. It hurts and it's hard. What helped me was to be genuinely happy for them and just KNOW that someday might be my day (and I prayed really hard). Hang in there, I know it is so hard.


----------



## Grateful365

biggerfamily said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> AFM: Got the (HSG) appointment set for March 4th have tubes checked for any blockage was told take something for pain a hr ahead of time. Now waiting for nurse call us back see if our insurance will cover this if not it's all OOP which the test cost isn't to bad but be nice it our insurance covers it. We will not be able do our last IUI this coming up month as our RE is going be out of town so we're going do TI plus with lots of BD too an then in April do our last IUI.
> 
> If that cycle fails will contact the new re an setup appointment in seeing them see what they say but for now with my old RE an praying get a BFP before have to change things. I really don't want to change RE but it will be a have to case. So will be praying hard get a BFP before have to do that.


Best of luck with your HSG test on March 4th!!! Those seem to help people get BFP's even if the tubes were clear!


----------



## TonyaG

Thank you all! I am so excited. I have always wanted a girl, but now that I have a boy on the way all I want is him. 
My pregnancy was a bit rough in the beginning. But I'm doing pretty well now. 
I am excited to start on the nursery next week. 
I continue to follow this post and I hope everyone gets their precious babies soon.


----------



## sugarpi24

They offered me birth control to help make sure my cycle was normal since they are usually irregular...the femera has made me start on my own the past 2-3 times...but I told them no on the birth control...I still wanna try this month...and the birth control would just set us back more...they wanted me to take it for the whole month...so I told them if I don't start on my own ill call and then they can put me on provera ot whatever to help induce a period...but I don't want to take a chance of the birth control ruining everything... :/


----------



## Galen

Sorry about the cyst Sugarpi. Agree with your thoughts in the BCP. Fx nature does you right this cycle! All of my friends had a super easy or surprise experience with pregnancy. They were all on their second pregnancies or kids by the time IVF worked for us. It was really hard to be around them at times. 

Bigger Fam- good luck with your HSG!


----------



## sugarpi24

The way the nurses sounded it sounded like it wasnt that big of a cyst...it was on my right side...and she said something about 30x40? So idk...I hope it goes away cuz I don't want surgery...they didn't say anything about surgery...they said it should get smaller and be gone by next cycle...hope they are right! :/ I wish I could get in the mind set of not trying...like that we don't want kids right now...and that I'm only going to the doctor for normal check ups...but I guess its not easy forgetting how much you just want that bfp and what you will do to achieve it... :/ oh buddy! This is gonna be a long month! :/ 


Hows everyone doing this week?


----------



## babybemine

Anyone get bfp after using femara? How many cycles did it take? Did you do iui?


----------



## Grateful365

babybemine said:


> Anyone get bfp after using femara? How many cycles did it take? Did you do iui?

I did - it took two cycles of Femara at 5mg days 5-9. No IUI. We had been trying for 4 years without any medical/fertility intervention.


----------



## ZKinsey

I did!! I did 4 cycles, ovulated 3 of those cycles, got pregnant twice, first one ended is M/C and currently about 6 weeks pregnant :) No IUI, no trigger, etc.....just Femara and BD. Good Luck!


----------



## ZKinsey

Oh and I did 7.5mg all 4 times, CD 5-9 the first 2 times, and CD 3-7 the last 2 times.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hi Ladies! Got my (very cautious) BFP today! I used a FRER this morning and confirmed with a digi at lunch! :dance: Beta on Mar 5!


----------



## TonyaG

So exciting! Congrats


----------



## MKHewson

LotusBlossom said:


> Hi Ladies! Got my (very cautious) BFP today! I used a FRER this morning and confirmed with a digi at lunch! :dance: Beta on Mar 5!

Fantastic news Lotus So happy for you


----------



## Cridge

congrats Lotus!!! FX'd for a very sticky bean!!!


----------



## babybemine

Congrats Lotus. Praying for a sticky bean for you.
Thanks ladies for all those who answered regarding my question. Back to hoping again. On to cycle #2 of Femara. Fingers crossed for this being my cycle.
Closing on a house today. They already gave us our keys....early I am so excited. Now I have the house for my future baby to come.


----------



## nc1998

Wonderful news, Lotus! Sending good thoughts your way for a sticky baby. 

babybemine - congrats on the house! and i got my bfp after about 6 cycles of femara - I adjusted the days and dose a couple of times - settled on 5mg days 3-7. It did get me ovulating, but I actually got pregnant on the cycle where I was only able to take 1 day of my femara (due to flu). Good luck!


----------



## Grateful365

LotusBlossom said:


> Hi Ladies! Got my (very cautious) BFP today! I used a FRER this morning and confirmed with a digi at lunch! :dance: Beta on Mar 5!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance:

Congrats Lotus!!! Wonderful news!!!​


----------



## Grateful365

babybemine said:


> Congrats Lotus. Praying for a sticky bean for you.
> Thanks ladies for all those who answered regarding my question. Back to hoping again. On to cycle #2 of Femara. Fingers crossed for this being my cycle.
> Closing on a house today. They already gave us our keys....early I am so excited. Now I have the house for my future baby to come.

babybemine - Lots of exciting things happening and lots to look forward to!! :thumbup:


----------



## ZKinsey

Yayyyy!! Congrats Lotus! That is so exciting :) :) :)


----------



## MMW430

Lotus, I'm so excited for you! We are going for an IVF teach session in March. I'm a little nervous about it because if we have to go that route, it's going to cost us a lot of money. I'm still hopeful that something will happen before then, but your success gives me hope.


----------



## anmlz86

Congrats lotus! I'm so happy for you!! Hopin it sticks :)


----------



## mowat

Hi guys. I realize this question has probably been asked a million times, but I'm new to this thread so I have to ask (sorry!)...Did you find femera changed your ovulation timing (if you ovulated on your own)? 

I just started on 2.5 mg on day 3-7. I ovulate, but have had a lot of "trauma" from a MMC and repeated D&Cs and Asherman's surgery.

Thanks in advance for any advice---I'm really hoping for this cycle!


----------



## Galen

Congrats Lotus!!!!!!

And congrats babybemine on your house!


----------



## Galen

Cd 11 today and had follie scan. Lots of small-moderate sized follies! Only 2 that were really measurable though, both around 13mm...probable trigger Sunday night.

Weird thing is even though my flow really slowed down after my normal 5-6 days, I have continued to bleed a little every day. Still. On cd 11! Have been worried this means bad things for this cycle, but lining was 9mm today and looked normal pattern. It's throwing me for a loop


----------



## Prayerful

Hi all! I've posted on this thread in the past but then switched to Clomid. I'm now back to Femara though. I've continued to follow this thread and am so excited for all the BFPs here! Congratulations especially to Lotus with the latest BFP. I truly have been pulling for you!

I discovered today that my immune system is overactive, preventing any possible developing embryos from implanting. They will be starting me on a new treatment to help combat this. In addition to Femara, Ovidrel, and Follistim, I will now be taking Prednisone and getting a 3-hour Intralipid infusion with each treatment cycle. I'm so excited for this new treatment plan and am praying it works!!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Prayerful- I hope your new plan works. I've seen a couple others dealing with the same situation and treatments. They haven't gone through a cycle yet, though.


----------



## MMW430

Today is CD16, and the CBFM isn't saying I've O'd yet, which is weird because it's CD16. I feel like I am today, so I don't know if I should trust my body, or the monitor. This is when I wish I was dedicated enough to temp.


----------



## Grateful365

Prayerful said:


> Hi all! I've posted on this thread in the past but then switched to Clomid. I'm now back to Femara though. I've continued to follow this thread and am so excited for all the BFPs here! Congratulations especially to Lotus with the latest BFP. I truly have been pulling for you!
> 
> I discovered today that my immune system is overactive, preventing any possible developing embryos from implanting. They will be starting me on a new treatment to help combat this. In addition to Femara, Ovidrel, and Follistim, I will now be taking Prednisone and getting a 3-hour Intralipid infusion with each treatment cycle. I'm so excited for this new treatment plan and am praying it works!!

Thats wonderful that they have found the possible cause for you Prayerful! So excited for you!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## karenh

Ladies, sorry I have been MIA for a while.

TonyaG: Congratz on your baby boy! He looks perfect!

Sugarpi24: I am so sorry to hear about your cyst and having to take a month off. I hope you do get your cycle on your own and all goes well. How are you feeling?

BiggerFamily: I am so glad you got your HSG scheduled! Hopefully that will do the trick!

Babybemine: I got a BFP with Femara and IUI. It was my fourth try right after my HSG. It was an ectopic though so I am in the process of terminating and resolving the pregnancy. Congratz on your new house!

LotusBlossum: YAY! CONGRATZ! I am praying that this one is a happy and healthy and long nine months. I am out of my shell excited for you!

Galen: Sorry your bleeding is being weird. I hope it doesnt affect your BFP.

Prayerful: I am glad that they have learned of your immune issues and that they are able to address them. I hope it isnt too much longer for you now.

MMW430: I dont ovulate before day 16. Usually I trigger the night of CD15 and ovulate CD18. So my point is guess is that it isnt too late. Hopefully you will soon. I would just get bding and hopefully you will catch your egg!

AFM: I had another beta on Tuesday and I am not at 7.91. Still going down but taking its precious time. I just realized that my birthday is on Mothers day this year. I am not looking forward to that at all.


----------



## Galen

Prayerful- glad you have a plan of action! How did they discover this about your immune system?

Karen- cant believe that little bit of beta is still hanging on. Jeez! You have the patience of a saint! Maybe you and DH should plan a fun trip for your birthday to do something special and keep busy?

Mmw- do you think the monitor is being funny? Or that is just an aberrant cycle? What about checking opk?


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm feeling okay...just cant wait til I start my next cycle or hoping for a miracle... :/ trying to preoccupy my time with reading and such...just sucks :(

Hope you can start trying soon Karen! I cant believe its taking this long to go down! :/ ttc takes patience that's for sure :( and I don't like it! :/


----------



## karenh

Galen said:


> Prayerful- glad you have a plan of action! How did they discover this about your immune system?
> 
> Karen- cant believe that little bit of beta is still hanging on. Jeez! You have the patience of a saint! Maybe you and DH should plan a fun trip for your birthday to do something special and keep busy?
> 
> Mmw- do you think the monitor is being funny? Or that is just an aberrant cycle? What about checking opk?

We are going on a cruise the second week i:nope:n april. Just not in may. My husbands family may be in town. :nope:


----------



## Cridge

dang Karen! Just pretend that any attention you get on mother's day is because of your birthday. :haha: I used to hate going to church on mother's day. Maybe just skip it. :winkwink:


----------



## MMW430

Galen said:


> Prayerful- glad you have a plan of action! How did they discover this about your immune system?
> 
> Karen- cant believe that little bit of beta is still hanging on. Jeez! You have the patience of a saint! Maybe you and DH should plan a fun trip for your birthday to do something special and keep busy?
> 
> Mmw- do you think the monitor is being funny? Or that is just an aberrant cycle? What about checking opk?

I don't know. I've never NOT O'd on Femara. I thought about going out and buying opk's but they're kind of pricey, and I don't know if I want to spend the money. For all I know, it happened days ago so they might not even be accurate. 

I'm kind of over it at this point. It bothers me, but if nothing happens, we have an IVF meeting on March 21, so we'll be going that expensive route. I guess the monitor could still surprise me and tell me I O a lot later than normal.


----------



## LolaM

Prayerful said:


> Hi all! I've posted on this thread in the past but then switched to Clomid. I'm now back to Femara though. I've continued to follow this thread and am so excited for all the BFPs here! Congratulations especially to Lotus with the latest BFP. I truly have been pulling for you!
> 
> I discovered today that my immune system is overactive, preventing any possible developing embryos from implanting. They will be starting me on a new treatment to help combat this. In addition to Femara, Ovidrel, and Follistim, I will now be taking Prednisone and getting a 3-hour Intralipid infusion with each treatment cycle. I'm so excited for this new treatment plan and am praying it works!!

hmmm...interesting. Do you get sick alot or almost never?


----------



## Prayerful

Galen said:


> Prayerful- glad you have a plan of action! How did they discover this about your immune system?




LolaM said:


> hmmm...interesting. Do you get sick alot or almost never?

I very rarely get sick. I recently started working in a pediatric office, just before the flu and strep season hit. Everyone keeps saying how shocked they are that I haven't gotten sick yet. I've always had a really good immune system though and it just got me wondering if that might be playing a role in my infertility. I made a decision to ask my RE about it the next time I went in but before I even asked, my RE randomly brought it up first. I did a blood test to assess my NK (natural killer) cells and it was in fact high. I don't mean to be "churchy" or anything but with the way everything just fell into place I feel like God led me to discovering this diagnosis. 

Lola - How are things going with you? Are you still going through the adoption process?


----------



## LolaM

Prayerful said:


> Galen said:
> 
> 
> Prayerful- glad you have a plan of action! How did they discover this about your immune system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> hmmm...interesting. Do you get sick alot or almost never?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lola - How are things going with you? Are you still going through the adoption process?Click to expand...

I used to be very healthy, then i started teaching kindergarten, now i catch eveyrthing! My husband and I do not have fertility coverage,so we are kinda out of options in that arena, we are all done on our end of the adoption stuff, just have to wait for the state and SW to do their part. I have been adding small items to my shopping list that i can control, I got some bibs and some recieving blankets, a potty and a few dishes. I am slowly gathering some of the things that we will need for our age range. What we dont need will go to someone else that needs them, since im so friggin' lucky to work at a place where babies and pregnancies are a-plenty!


----------



## karenh

Cridge said:


> dang Karen! Just pretend that any attention you get on mother's day is because of your birthday. :haha: I used to hate going to church on mother's day. Maybe just skip it. :winkwink:

I am really toying with the idea, but I teach nursery and my mom has us all come to her sacrament meeting as well. I have a few months to figure out what I am going to do.


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galen said:
> 
> 
> Prayerful- glad you have a plan of action! How did they discover this about your immune system?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> hmmm...interesting. Do you get sick alot or almost never?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Lola - How are things going with you? Are you still going through the adoption process?Click to expand...
> 
> I used to be very healthy, then i started teaching kindergarten, now i catch eveyrthing! My husband and I do not have fertility coverage,so we are kinda out of options in that arena, we are all done on our end of the adoption stuff, just have to wait for the state and SW to do their part. I have been adding small items to my shopping list that i can control, I got some bibs and some recieving blankets, a potty and a few dishes. I am slowly gathering some of the things that we will need for our age range. What we dont need will go to someone else that needs them, since im so friggin' lucky to work at a place where babies and pregnancies are a-plenty!Click to expand...

Yay, you got through the "hard" part. At least that is what everyone calls it. For me the hard part was waiting to see if we were picked for the kids. I am happy for you and that things are moving along.


----------



## Cridge

karenh said:


> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> dang Karen! Just pretend that any attention you get on mother's day is because of your birthday. :haha: I used to hate going to church on mother's day. Maybe just skip it. :winkwink:
> 
> I am really toying with the idea, but I teach nursery and my mom has us all come to her sacrament meeting as well. I have a few months to figure out what I am going to do.Click to expand...

Eh - get a sub! And if your mom insists on you going with her, then consider it *her* mother's day. Sometimes it's all about mind tricks. :dohh:


----------



## Prayerful

That is exciting Lola! I hope it isn't too much longer for you!! What age range did you request?


----------



## LolaM

Prayerful said:


> That is exciting Lola! I hope it isn't too much longer for you!! What age range did you request?

0-6


----------



## Prayerful

Oh, what sweet ages! That is still young enough that your influences will easily take root in them. They should have an easier time adjusting at that age too.


----------



## LolaM

Prayerful said:


> Oh, what sweet ages! That is still young enough that your influences will easily take root in them. They should have an easier time adjusting at that age too.

Yes. We didnt want a teen, we arent ready for THAT! We are hoping for an infant but we are aware that infants come with their own "issues" but we will get what we get and we wont throw a fit!


----------



## anmlz86

Lola- That's awesome! My best friends had to go the adoption route and they received 3 siblings 2,4,and 6. She said the younger ones adapted great, the 6 year had slight trust issues but considering the situation they came from. I hope the waiting doesn't seem too long for you :) Good luck!


----------



## MMW430

Today is cd18 and I still haven't got a positive O reading. I don't even know if I should call the doctor and tell her at this point since we're going to start the ivf process on the 21st. I mean, what's she going to do? Change the meds for one cycle?

Lola: I think 0-6 is a nice age. Adoption is such a nice thing to do.


----------



## LolaM

MMW430 said:


> Today is cd18 and I still haven't got a positive O reading. I don't even know if I should call the doctor and tell her at this point since we're going to start the ivf process on the 21st. I mean, what's she going to do? Change the meds for one cycle?
> 
> Lola: I think 0-6 is a nice age. Adoption is such a nice thing to do.

I always wanted to foster/adopt I just didnt think it would be so soon! I had a dream last night that I was given a goat to foster. Then Chummy <from a PBS show I watch> let me hold the twin infants she was given to foster. Guess Im only qualified to care for a goat!:haha:


----------



## Cridge

A goat!! hahahaha!!! That's awesome! Isn't it crazy what our brains come up with?! I hope you're able to get an infant, but hey, if you can skip over the toddler stage, hooray for that!! :winkwink:


----------



## MMW430

Finally got a positive O reading on CD19. WTF body? Try to be more consistent.


----------



## karenh

Cridge said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> dang Karen! Just pretend that any attention you get on mother's day is because of your birthday. :haha: I used to hate going to church on mother's day. Maybe just skip it. :winkwink:
> 
> I am really toying with the idea, but I teach nursery and my mom has us all come to her sacrament meeting as well. I have a few months to figure out what I am going to do.Click to expand...
> 
> Eh - get a sub! And if your mom insists on you going with her, then consider it *her* mother's day. Sometimes it's all about mind tricks. :dohh:Click to expand...

I think that is just what I am going to do!


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Today is cd18 and I still haven't got a positive O reading. I don't even know if I should call the doctor and tell her at this point since we're going to start the ivf process on the 21st. I mean, what's she going to do? Change the meds for one cycle?
> 
> Lola: I think 0-6 is a nice age. Adoption is such a nice thing to do.
> 
> I always wanted to foster/adopt I just didnt think it would be so soon! I had a dream last night that I was given a goat to foster. Then Chummy <from a PBS show I watch> let me hold the twin infants she was given to foster. Guess Im only qualified to care for a goat!:haha:Click to expand...

What a fun age! Good luck, I really hope it doen't take too long.


----------



## biggerfamily

Had my hsg today but it was very painful as hell. They done a ultrasound an got 2 follies. One each ovary which is great an was told would ovulate sometime this weekend so babydance. MY hsg should took 5 mins but it took 30mins or maybe a little longer and both of my tubes was blocked but our RE got them unblocked but gosh did it hurt. The left got unblocked an it really hurt bad. The right was a pain but finally got undone. Was told that one had mucus but it finally is clear an the other didn't say but finally got unblocked but took time. I was in lots of pain, got sick in stomach an after was over felt like was going too pass out.

They had me to lay on the bed for a little while after was over til got feeling better. I feel like been ran over by a huge truck with lots of pain but at least was lucky enough get tubes unblocked an maybe get a BFP soon but who knows. Our RE said all was nice an clear now an all the cobwebs is out.. No sex for 48hrs


For now taking meds for pain as it felt like AF again. They told me if started to run a fever call. Came home an went to bed.


----------



## LolaM

biggerfamily said:


> Had my hsg today but it was very painful as hell. They done a ultrasound an got 2 follies. One each ovary which is great an was told would ovulate sometime this weekend so babydance. MY hsg should took 5 mins but it took 30mins or maybe a little longer and both of my tubes was blocked but our RE got them unblocked but gosh did it hurt. The left got unblocked an it really hurt bad. The right was a pain but finally got undone. Was told that one had mucus but it finally is clear an the other didn't say but finally got unblocked but took time. I was in lots of pain, got sick in stomach an after was over felt like was going too pass out.
> 
> They had me to lay on the bed for a little while after was over til got feeling better. I feel like been ran over by a huge truck with lots of pain but at least was lucky enough get tubes unblocked an maybe get a BFP soon but who knows. Our RE said all was nice an clear now an all the cobwebs is out.. No sex for 48hrs
> 
> 
> For now taking meds for pain as it felt like AF again. They told me if started to run a fever call. Came home an went to bed.

My tubes were not blocked, the dr doing the HSG only found 1/2 of my uterus and i just criiiiied the whole time, it was so painful. Dr kept saying in a hushed, whispery voice "its very rare" as i have a didelphic uterus, meaning my uterus is in 2 complete pieces. He kept asking me all these questions but i was in sooo so so much pain, i couldnt even think to answer the questions! He kept leaving hte room to get a new piece of equipment leaving my bits exposed to the world. :shrug:


----------



## biggerfamily

I never get scared but today did. When the RE kept saying to the nurse the dye not going in one of the tubes. 

My DH stayed with me all though this as he wasn't there I may have really broke down. 

Good thing to follow your gut feelings. I just knew something was wrong. 

Sorry you had pain with your stuff.


----------



## LolaM

biggerfamily said:


> I never get scared but today did. When the RE kept saying to the nurse the dye not going in one of the tubes.
> 
> My DH stayed with me all though this as he wasn't there I may have really broke down.
> 
> Good thing to follow your gut feelings. I just knew something was wrong.
> 
> Sorry you had pain with your stuff.

my hubs didnt go with me, i wish he had. I just thought it would be a routine procedure. It only confirmed what my gyno already suspected, that my uterus was a complete seperation and not a partial. Its done now, I only wish all that suffering had led to a BFP, as it is, we have unexplained infertilty. Eitehr he isnt fertilizing or im not implanting and we simply cant afford anymore tests, so it remains unexplained.:nope:


----------



## karenh

I am so sorry your hsg was so painful. I am glad your tubes are clear now though. Hopefully now you can get your bfp.


----------



## kel21

Hi ladies! Do you mind if I join you? I was finally given a script for femara. My dr has never prescribed it before (he only uses clomid) so he had to do some research, but because my dh refuses to go to an fs he agreed to let me try it! He is going to give me 2.5mg days 5-9.

A little background:

We have been ttc #2 for 6 years in May. I have endo and no other issues, I also o on my own. I have taken clomid two seperate times. The first time about 4 years ago I got pg on my 2nd or 3rd month, but was a chem. The second time last year nothing. Then in sept I decided to try soy (nature's clomid) and got pg on the first try. That also ended as a chem, and nothing since. Finally went back to my dr and convinced him to let me try femara. So here I am!

Looking forward to starting it, I wonder how it will be different for me from clomid! Praying this will get me my miracle! Thanks for reading, any advice is welcome!


----------



## Galen

So sorry the HSG was so painful bigger Fam. Really hope you get your BFP this month!

Mmw- glad you got your O!

Lola- no answers is frustrating. You are going to make wonderful parents for a special child. Good luck with your adoption process. 

Kel- good luck!!

AFM- two week waiting....


----------



## ZKinsey

Welcome Kel! I have personally never taken Clomid, but a good friend of mine did 12 rounds of Clomid (with a 1 month break in the middle) and only ovulated twice, the last round, she ended up in the ER because the Clomid overstimulated her right ovary. She started Femara, and got pregnant the 4th round. We have the same doctor, and our doctor is MUCH more fond of Femara than Clomid, and he says the side effects are SOOO much worse with Clomid than with Femara. Good Luck to you! Hope you get your sticky bean soon :)


----------



## karenh

Welcome keli! I agree, femara is better than clomid. Good luck!


----------



## kel21

Thank you ladies! From my research I read that the side effects are not as bad. Mine on clomid was not too bad, not much cm and weight gain. I also did not get sore bbs in the tww like I do when not on it, which I found odd, but there it is. :) Looking forward to a christmas baby!

If you don't mind my asking what month do you guys see the most bfp's? (If you know) The first time, second or third? I'm not sure how many months my dr will allow, I figure at least 3 maybe 4.


----------



## biggerfamily

Shocker.. I tested this evening an my CBFM shows a eggie sign with peak an OPK strips all show a +. Then tested with the smilie face one an got a smilie too...Heck I knew was getting close too ovulation but didn't have no idea that it was that close. No wonder my RE said to start bding after 48hrs of the HSG.. I already have EWCM an my cervix is high an open so got to get busy.

WOW!!! Only 2 days after HSG.


----------



## Prayerful

Well, I have an ultrasound tomorrow morning (CD9). If all goes well I will have my Intralipid infusion afterward at 10am. My IUI will probably be on Monday. I'm so excited!

BiggerFamily - Congratulations on your ovulation!!


----------



## MKHewson

LotusBlossom said:


> Hi Ladies! Got my (very cautious) BFP today! I used a FRER this morning and confirmed with a digi at lunch! :dance: Beta on Mar 5!

Any News Lotus??


----------



## kel21

Took my first pill last night. So far so good :) Hopeing it stays that way!


----------



## Galen

How'd it go prayerful?

Kel- will you be doing any monitoring in addition to med this cycle?

AFM- waiting, waiting, waiting. Time is passing sooooo slowly. I had at least 2 follicles that were >18mm, and about 4 that were around 15 at the time of trigger. They mildly suggested that maybe we abstain because there were so many "potentials". I am 35 though, and needed IVF for my first pregnancy, so I think I'm pretty low risk for anything like that. We decided to go ahead and BD on schedule. At first I was excited about seeing all the follies, but for some reason now I feel kind of empty and blah about it. I'm normally not such a pessimist, but I just already feel like even with all the potential, it's not going to work. And then I feel like I'm psychsomatically discouraging the egg from doing it's job, and I feel even sadder. Blah. I'm just a nut job I think! :/


----------



## sugarpi24

I think ttc makes us all go crazy! I know I'm crazy! Lol but we have an excuse :)


----------



## kel21

Galen I understand how you feel! I am always so overly optimistic at the start of each cycle, up until about 6dpo or so. Then all of a sudden I start to feel like I am already out! I wonder if it is the prog?

The only monitoring I will get is a prog test. I only go to my gyno and he does not have anything in house to check anything.

I'm starting to get nervous though, most of the charts on ff that have bfp's are from cd3-7. I'm doing 4-8!


----------



## LotusBlossom

MKHewson said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Got my (very cautious) BFP today! I used a FRER this morning and confirmed with a digi at lunch! :dance: Beta on Mar 5!
> 
> Any News Lotus??Click to expand...

Hey MK! The first beta was 186 and yesterday it was 665. It more than tripled! I am so very happy! Ultrasound in 2 weeks!


----------



## TonyaG

Great news lotus!


----------



## MKHewson

LotusBlossom said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Got my (very cautious) BFP today! I used a FRER this morning and confirmed with a digi at lunch! :dance: Beta on Mar 5!
> 
> Any News Lotus??Click to expand...
> 
> Hey MK! The first beta was 186 and yesterday it was 665. It more than tripled! I am so very happy! Ultrasound in 2 weeks!Click to expand...

OMG I am so happy for you. Can't wait to hear the results of your US


----------



## nc1998

kel21 said:


> Galen I understand how you feel! I am always so overly optimistic at the start of each cycle, up until about 6dpo or so. Then all of a sudden I start to feel like I am already out! I wonder if it is the prog?
> 
> The only monitoring I will get is a prog test. I only go to my gyno and he does not have anything in house to check anything.
> 
> I'm starting to get nervous though, most of the charts on ff that have bfp's are from cd3-7. I'm doing 4-8!

Hi Kel! Welcome to the board! 

My doctor also did femara on cd4-8. He said he had good luck with that. I think the standard is 3-7, which is why there are more charts like that. When I didn't O until really late they upped my dose and moved it to days 3-7, but only b/c I was so late with O. 

Also, they told me that they have really good luck on the 3rd cycle of femara. I ended up taking it for 4 or 5 cycles and getting my bfp on the cycle where I wasn't able to take the femara and didn't O until CD26. But I feel like it would have worked if I had kept taking it - it's great stuff for making you ovulate well.

Good luck, hope that reassures you!


----------



## nc1998

LotusBlossom said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Got my (very cautious) BFP today! I used a FRER this morning and confirmed with a digi at lunch! :dance: Beta on Mar 5!
> 
> Any News Lotus??Click to expand...
> 
> Hey MK! The first beta was 186 and yesterday it was 665. It more than tripled! I am so very happy! Ultrasound in 2 weeks!Click to expand...

Wonderful news, Lotus! I am so happy for you! :happydance: 

My first u/s is in 2 weeks too - I can't wait!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, nc! I can't wait to hear about your u/s!


----------



## babybemine

Bigger...hope the pain has lessened. Now that you are all clear, the next few months you are more fertile. Get to bd.


----------



## MKHewson

nc1998 said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies! Got my (very cautious) BFP today! I used a FRER this morning and confirmed with a digi at lunch! :dance: Beta on Mar 5!
> 
> Any News Lotus??Click to expand...
> 
> Hey MK! The first beta was 186 and yesterday it was 665. It more than tripled! I am so very happy! Ultrasound in 2 weeks!Click to expand...
> 
> Wonderful news, Lotus! I am so happy for you! :happydance:
> 
> My first u/s is in 2 weeks too - I can't wait!Click to expand...

SO great...love reading about all the BFP here


----------



## kel21

nc1998 said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Galen I understand how you feel! I am always so overly optimistic at the start of each cycle, up until about 6dpo or so. Then all of a sudden I start to feel like I am already out! I wonder if it is the prog?
> 
> The only monitoring I will get is a prog test. I only go to my gyno and he does not have anything in house to check anything.
> 
> I'm starting to get nervous though, most of the charts on ff that have bfp's are from cd3-7. I'm doing 4-8!
> 
> Hi Kel! Welcome to the board!
> 
> My doctor also did femara on cd4-8. He said he had good luck with that. I think the standard is 3-7, which is why there are more charts like that. When I didn't O until really late they upped my dose and moved it to days 3-7, but only b/c I was so late with O.
> 
> Also, they told me that they have really good luck on the 3rd cycle of femara. I ended up taking it for 4 or 5 cycles and getting my bfp on the cycle where I wasn't able to take the femara and didn't O until CD26. But I feel like it would have worked if I had kept taking it - it's great stuff for making you ovulate well.
> 
> Good luck, hope that reassures you!Click to expand...

Thanks nc! That does make me feel better! Did you normally o later before femara or did the drug change it? If you don't mind my asking! :blush:
And congrats!!


----------



## MKHewson

Hey Girls, Just wanted to share a recent pic of my cutie pants

https://i50.tinypic.com/1ffx40.jpg


----------



## nc1998

mk - she is SO cute!

kel - of course i don't mind you asking! when i first started femara in spring 2012 i did not O on my own at all. (i have problems with my pituitary gland). i started a prolactin medication over the summer and after that I was ovulating occasionally w/o the femara - like maybe every couple of months. then we combined prolactin med + higher dose femara earlier in the cycle and I was o'ing consistently around cd19-20. there have been lots of ladies though who have good luck with it who O already - I've been on this board over a year and seen a lot of bfp's! :)

biggerfamily - good luck with all the bd'ing! hope this is your month!


----------



## kel21

Thanks nc! I just usually o on cd12 or 13, with the occasional cd11 or 14. I'm just hopeing that does not change!


----------



## TonyaG

MKHewson said:


> Hey Girls, Just wanted to share a recent pic of my cutie pants
> 
> https://i50.tinypic.com/1ffx40.jpg

She is so beautiful.


----------



## Prayerful

MK - She is beautiful!

Yay Lotus and NC! Congrats! I'll continue to keep my fingers crossed for both of you!

Galen - Good luck this cycle. The size and number of your follies is fantastic! I know how discouraging it can be getting BFNs time after time but don't give up all hope. If I may ask... why did you not start with IVF again since you know that it worked for you last time?

AFM: My U/S on Thursday showed follies sizes 17, 14, 12, and 12. My RE doesn't want all of them to fully mature so he backed my Follistim down to 25mg, but I got the go-ahead for the intralipid infusion and had it done later that day. It was supposed to be a 3-hour infusion but by the time all was said and done, it had been nearly 5 hours at the infusion center! Everything went smoothly though and I had no side effects. I start taking Prednisone today and will stim with Ovidrel tonight and then my IUI will be Monday at 10:30!


----------



## kel21

I have a question. Does femara mess with opk's like clomid could? My last pill should be cd8, but I usually start poas on cd10. Is that long enough after the last pill to not get a false pos?


----------



## biggerfamily

kel21 said:


> I have a question. Does femara mess with opk's like clomid could? My last pill should be cd8, but I usually start poas on cd10. Is that long enough after the last pill to not get a false pos?

If you take femara 3-7 u start opk testing on day 10

If you take femara 4-8 u start opk testing on day 11 

You do not want to test early as it will give a very false positive on opk.. 


Good Luck..


----------



## kel21

So it will do it huh? Thanks for answering bigger! My only problem is that I usually get my first pos on cd11!


----------



## Galen

Very exciting Lotus and NC!! Congrats again! Now just to stay busy for two weeks, right?! :)

MK- Beautiful girl!

Prayerful- Before, I think we were feeling pressure because of my age, especially because we knew we wanted more than one, and being in the fortunate position to have coverage for IVF, we decided to cut right to the chase. Ideally, if we have any say, we'd like siblings to be 2 1/2-3 years apart and so have until later this year to really push that issue. Even though we really want siblings, I feel a little less pressure at this point being busy chasing after one. So, we're trying femara (and now a combo protocol) to see if we get lucky before jumping feet first back into IVF. This is only my second cycle of ovulation induction...but I'll tell you already- at least for me- even though IVF protocols are more complex and involve more "work" (for lack of a better term only, not that these protocols aren't demanding), I find myself dealing with more mental anguish now than I did with IVF. If no luck for us with OI by June or July, we'll go back to IVF again. It would be nice if it worked out before that. DH took it hard when our first IVF ended in a chemical, and I belive he is enjoying the "trying" aspect of this approach...at least thus far :)

Glad you got through your lipid infusion. Sounds like you have some great follies! Good luck with your IUI!!


----------



## lilyrose13

Hello ladies. Quick question. 1st iui cycle. Triggered with 0.25 Ovidrel fridayband IUI yesterday, but follicle not released yet today. Got a different 5000 unit HCG shot today to try stimulate folli to release and for repeat IUI tomorrow hopefully. Anyone know how long it takes to work, or anyone had something similar happen to them.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Prayerful

Galen - That makes complete sense! I would probably do the same in your shoes. I'm glad your DH is enjoying the process so far. :winkwink: I hope that continues for as long as it takes to get that BFP! ...By the way, I just noticed you are from Ohio. That is where I'm at too! :thumbup:

Lily - How do you know the follie hasn't released yet? Did you have another scan done? I've never been in your shoes (that I know of) before. Good luck to you though!!


----------



## lilyrose13

Hi Prayerful.nibhad another scan day after iui and follie was same size 26mm, previously 21mm before trigger with ovidrel. So I had another trigger with Pregnyl for repeat iui tomorrow.


----------



## babybemine

Follies....18.5 on left and 20 on the right. Woo hoo.


----------



## kel21

Woohoo Baby!


----------



## ZKinsey

Hello Ladies! I had my first U/S this morning. Baby was measuring exactly 8 weeks, had a strong heart beat (173BPM) and my due date is October 21, 2013! I am still in total SHOCK, but very very happy :happydance:
I will continue to check in on you guys, and look forward to seeing all the BFP's that will be coming up SOON!!
Xoxoxo
 



Attached Files:







BabyK.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## TonyaG

That is great news! I'm 21 weeks and still in shock!
Good luck


----------



## Galen

ZKinsey- what a lovely sight! Congratulations! October, to me, has always seemed like the perfect month to have a baby! HH9M!

Baby- Woo! What do you do next?

lilyrose- I hope the second shot works for you. I've never been in that position before, so I'm no help!

Kel- I always get a faint positive on OPK for a few days after I stop letrozole, then it fades away. Takes 3-4 days for me.

Prayerful- Small (virtual) world! Where are you in Ohio??


----------



## kel21

I take my last pill tonight! Still no s/e's which is good :) I just hope it doesn't move o too far!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, ZKinsey! Congratulations! What a beautiful pic!


----------



## Prayerful

Lily - I've never had an ultrasound after my trigger or IUI... I wonder if I should start doing that though. I have cysts basically every other month and I wonder if a second trigger shot might be just what I need.

Baby - Those follies sound great! Good luck! 

Kinsey - Congratulations!

Galen - I'm in the Dayton area... And you??

AFM: I had my IUI today. 41.2 mil motile sperm. Not as much as last time, but still feeling super optimistic! BD tonight then hopefully tomorrow and Wednesday, and every other day after that. I have a feeling this will be the longest TWW ever!


----------



## MKHewson

Kinsey I have a almost 6 month old baby and im still in shock


----------



## Cridge

MK - she *is* a princess! So darling! It looks like her hair has lightened quite a bit since birth...?? And does she sit up unassisted? At 5 months - that's great! I think my little guy is right behind her.... and it scares me a little. They grow up way too fast! Why can't pregnancy go that fast?!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Prayerful said:


> Lily - I've never had an ultrasound after my trigger or IUI... I wonder if I should start doing that though. I have cysts basically every other month and I wonder if a second trigger shot might be just what I need.
> 
> Baby - Those follies sound great! Good luck!
> 
> Kinsey - Congratulations!
> 
> Galen - I'm in the Dayton area... And you??
> 
> AFM: I had my IUI today. 41.2 mil motile sperm. Not as much as last time, but still feeling super optimistic! BD tonight then hopefully tomorrow and Wednesday, and every other day after that. I have a feeling this will be the longest TWW ever!

Hi Prayerful! Though I have lived all over, I am originally from the Dayton area. It's a small world!


----------



## Galen

Ha! Prayerful- I'm in Cincinnati!


----------



## Galen

Sending good vibes for your tww!


----------



## babybemine

Now I am in my 2 ww. O'd yesterday which was a little early for me. Fx for a great 2ww with a wonderful finish at the end. Hoping to keep busy with fixing up the new house. New house new baby. Not sure how many times I have heard that. Now to make it true.


----------



## ZKinsey

I have a feeling that will be me, too! You spend sooooo much time thinking it will never happen, and then when it DOES happen....it doesn't seem real! So amazing!!


----------



## karenh

kel21 said:


> I take my last pill tonight! Still no s/e's which is good :) I just hope it doesn't move o too far!

I have been MIA for a few weeks and I trying to catch up, but I think you said you originally O on CD11? Is that correct? If so it could be a good thing if the medication made you o closer to CD14-16 so that the eggs have enought time to develop and mature properly.


----------



## karenh

Off to another blood test. Two weeks ago I was 7.91, we will see where I am today.

Today I think I have decided that I don't want to do IVF. If these next four IUIs don't work I will just be done and get used to a life without children of my own, but dote on my nephews. Not sure how DH feels about that though. We will see.


----------



## biggerfamily

:hug: karenh,, I'm so sorry things are still on hold. I've been praying for you & trying to keep watch on how your doing but been busy now got a sick DH on my hands.. Hate he's sick as he's like a little child right on on whining I feel so bad but I still love him. 

AFM. In my 2ww plus sneezing my head off an stuffy nose which hate. BLAH..:cry:

I'll check back in on you from time to time. 

To others may all be good for you all..


----------



## LolaM

karenh said:


> Off to another blood test. Two weeks ago I was 7.91, we will see where I am today.
> 
> Today I think I have decided that I don't want to do IVF. If these next four IUIs don't work I will just be done and get used to a life without children of my own, but dote on my nephews. Not sure how DH feels about that though. We will see.


I hear you about the IVF. Its invasive, spendy and the success rates are shabby. What about adoption?


----------



## MissyLissy

LolaM said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Off to another blood test. Two weeks ago I was 7.91, we will see where I am today.
> 
> Today I think I have decided that I don't want to do IVF. If these next four IUIs don't work I will just be done and get used to a life without children of my own, but dote on my nephews. Not sure how DH feels about that though. We will see.
> 
> 
> I hear you about the IVF. Its invasive, spendy and the success rates are shabby. What about adoption?Click to expand...

I've thought that myself. If I get to the point where IVF is my only option, I think we'll just start looking into adoption. Both are expensive, invasive (in different ways), and lengthy processes, but at least with adoption you have a better chance of being "guaranteed" a child at the end. If I'm going to spend 20-30K on something, I better be a friggen' mom at the end of it. Just my thoughts on the subject, anyway.


----------



## kel21

karenh said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> I take my last pill tonight! Still no s/e's which is good :) I just hope it doesn't move o too far!
> 
> I have been MIA for a few weeks and I trying to catch up, but I think you said you originally O on CD11? Is that correct? If so it could be a good thing if the medication made you o closer to CD14-16 so that the eggs have enought time to develop and mature properly.Click to expand...

Thank you for the answer! Yes I can o as early as cd11, but usually more like cd12 or 13. I am hopeing for cd13 or 14 this time for the same reason.


----------



## MissyLissy

Hi! My name is Melissa, by the way!!! I've been TTC for going on six months now, and lurking here on B&B almost that whole time. I went off birth control nearly a year ago, and after only getting a natural AF 3 times on my own from April-December was diagnosed with PCOS. (Before bc I was ALWAYS on time and never skipped months ever, so I still kind of disagree with the PCOS dx, but whatever....I'm dealing with it and coming to terms.)

I've been on metformin 2000 mg/day for three months now, have induced AF with provera twice, and start taking Femara (first fertility drug EVER) beginning tomorrow on CD3! My OB doesn't like clomid and goes straight to Femara for first line of defense. I'm so excited, but nervous at the same time. I know we have only been trying for six months, but I never ovulated once on my own in that whole time. Believe me, I've peed on many a stick, both OPK and pregnancy tests, and never once has my pee done anything interesting. I would see people complaining about The "dreaded" tww and long to be in the tww myself, because at least that would mean I was ovulating. For me, just achieving ovulation will be a success...even if it doesn't end in a bfp this cycle. I'm just so ready to be a mom and just want to feel like SOMETHING is going in the right direction for me. I'm really hopeful, but trying not to get my hopes up too much that I respond to Femara. Thanks for the thread, ladies! I've really learned a lot lurking here! :)


----------



## Prayerful

Ha! It really is a small world, Lotus and Galen! I actually moved here almost 7 years ago with the military. Never thought I'd stick around but I've been off active duty for two years now and I'm still here! 

Baby and Bigger - We're in the TWW together! Good luck to all of us!! I plan on testing (early) on Thursday or Friday next week. How about you?

Karen - I hope you got good news from your blood test today! 

Missy - Hi and welcome! Praying that Femara works for you and you ovulate this cycle!


----------



## LolaM

MissyLissy said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> rats
> 
> 
> I've thought that myself. If I get to the point where IVF is my only option, I think we'll just start looking into adoption. Both are expensive, invasive (in different ways), and lengthy processes, but at least with adoption you have a better chance of being "guaranteed" a child at the end. If I'm going to spend 20-30K on something, I better be a friggen' mom at the end of it. Just my thoughts on the subject, anyway.
> 
> absolutely! I want something at the end, its a lot of money and even though im a numbers girl, I just cant bring myself to spend that kind of money on a "shot in hell" I found a clinic that has an online quiz to find out your IVF odds and we got 36% and even my dr <who also had/has fertility issues> couldnt argue with that. :shrug: we are at the end of our adoption paperwork, just waiting for our SW to process it and send it through to the state! She gave us a date of April 10. :happydance: :coffee:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Galen

Karen- I think you've got a great chance with these IUIs! Thinking positive thoughts for you

Melissa- good luck with the Femara! Keep us posted!


----------



## biggerfamily

Prayerful said:


> Ha! It really is a small world, Lotus and Galen! I actually moved here almost 7 years ago with the military. Never thought I'd stick around but I've been off active duty for two years now and I'm still here!
> 
> Baby and Bigger - We're in the TWW together! Good luck to all of us!! I plan on testing (early) on Thursday or Friday next week. How about you?
> 
> Karen - I hope you got good news from your blood test today!
> 
> Missy - Hi and welcome! Praying that Femara works for you and you ovulate this cycle!

I never test as I've seen way too many BFN an just can't stomach seeing another one so will wait for AF to be late. Being TTC our 3rd now for 2 yrs an no luck it hurts more when I see a BFN then anything. 

I'll wish all you lovely ladies good luck on testing an may you all get a BFP.


----------



## babybemine

Prayerful said:


> Ha! It really is a small world, Lotus and Galen! I actually moved here almost 7 years ago with the military. Never thought I'd stick around but I've been off active duty for two years now and I'm still here!
> 
> Baby and Bigger - We're in the TWW together! Good luck to all of us!! I plan on testing (early) on Thursday or Friday next week. How about you?
> 
> Karen - I hope you got good news from your blood test today!
> 
> Missy - Hi and welcome! Praying that Femara works for you and you ovulate this cycle!

Only on 2dpo now. I am off tomorrow and then I work the next 4 days after that. After that I will be busy painting my house and packing so hopefully I can hold off on testing.


----------



## karenh

BiggerFamily: Thank you so much for all your prayers. They worked! I am at negative. Now just waiting for AF. Sorry you and your hubby arent feeling well. I am praying for you. When do you expect to know?

Lola: We have been down the adoption road before. We have some issues with the state system here so if we decided to try adoption again it would have to be private and more expensive than IVF. I do want to adopt even if we are blessed with a biological child, but I really dont see that as an option right now. For now I just pray for guidance and hope God will show me what he wants me to do. I am so happy that your adoption process is moving along! I hope it doesnt take too long for you to be matched to your kiddo.

Kel21: Good luck! I hope these meds work for you and you get your BFP.

Melissa: Welcome, and good luck!

Galen: Thank you. I dont think I have given up on the IUIs and am still hopeful that they will work, but I am also just done. No doubt that might change once if get to my third or fourth failed because it is SO HARD to actually say I am done, but we will see.

Babybymine: Good luck! Sounds like you have a busy week, so that should help.

AFM: So my beta finally came back negative. Now I wait for AF and then call the RE. He wants me to come in sometime between CD6-11 and have a procedure done. I dont remember what it is, but he will check out my uterus for anything that would have caused the abnormalities on the HSG and to make sure everything looks OK after this pregnancy. Also my cruise is in 23 days!


----------



## biggerfamily

karenh, That's wonderful your now waiting on AF get her (_?_) here so you can get things started again. I'll keep praying for you an pray that AF shows very soon for you. I know waiting is very hard to do but I believe it will not be long for you. Good luck on the test that your RE is going to do soon. 
Have lots on fun on your cruise when it comes.. 



AFM; At least last-night the cake that I & my oldest DD made the teen girls they loved it an asked would I make cupcakes for this weekend for their trip on the road as they're all going Pigeon forge for a Acteens Connect conference. So now looking at different recipes for the young ladies too see what may bake. NO BOYS ALLOWED.. :haha:

I Feel like heck, nose stuffy so can't breath good an COLD here with snow showers. Today I'm 6dpo an temp went down again but not thinking anything about it for now. Well gone to drink some hot green tea to fight this cold if a cold but thinks its my spring time allegrics acting up. DH in bed sick gosh I hate this..


----------



## LotusBlossom

Biggerfamily- green tea has caffeine, which might not be the best option. A runny/stuffy nose is a sign of pregnancy, although it's a bit early (I have it constantly!). Good luck!!!!!


----------



## biggerfamily

LotusBlossom said:


> Biggerfamily- green tea has caffeine, which might not be the best option. A runny/stuffy nose is a sign of pregnancy, although it's a bit early (I have it constantly!). Good luck!!!!!

I've got the green tea with no caffeine an it taste awful.. LOL.. I hope it means something good as this nose is driving me batty. 

Thanks for the info on the green tea hun.. I mean it.. :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

Yayyy finally Karen!! :) and that's exciting about the cruise!


----------



## kel21

I got a nearly pos opk today, which means tomorrow should be pos, right at my usual time. So it doesn't look like it pushed o day out any, but still trying to stay pos!


----------



## biggerfamily

kel21 said:


> I got a nearly pos opk today, which means tomorrow should be pos, right at my usual time. So it doesn't look like it pushed o day out any, but still trying to stay pos!

That's great to hear on your opk test.

When I take Femara 3-7 I usually get a peak on day 12 or 13 if get a peak on day 12 I ovulate day 13 but day 13 a peak I'll ovulate on day 14 but if I'm taking Femara 4-8 I usually get a peak on day 14 an 15. I love femara as it's great. I do have some SE but not bad comparing to Clomid..

How often do you test an what times? 

Good Luck an be stalking ye on here.. :thumbup:


----------



## kel21

Thanks Bigger :) Over the years I have learned to just test with smu. I drink too much during the rest of the day to get a proper pos. On clomid and for a few months after that I always o'd 2 days after my first pos. Now I o either the day of my first pos or the day after. Not sure why that changed! It may be that the days I o on the same day is just because I didn't test the night before and I would have gotten my fist pos that day instead. I'm just odd :)


----------



## Prayerful

Yay Lola! April 10 is right around the corner! Hopefully it won't be too much longer after that! 

Karen - SO glad you are finally able to get your fresh starts once AF arrives this time. I pray everything goes well for you with the next procedure. Have fun on the cruise!! Where are you going?

Bigger - I don't typically test either, but whenever I start a new treatment I get a renewed sense of hope. This time especially I feel even more confident. I suppose that means it will be even harder if it does turn out to be a BFN but I'm already itching to test and it is only 2 days post IUI. Yikes!

Sugarpi - Where are you in your cycle?

Kel - Praying for that positive OPK tomorrow!


----------



## biggerfamily

Gosh I wished they had a HUGS on the bottom of the page or something. They have a thanks but no hugs.. 

Prayerful..I like do a HPT but scare too. I had a HSG done this month an done TI this time since couldn't do no treatments. It would be great if I got a + this month after trying for soon be 2 yrs for our last child but I'm just too chicken too.

I hope you get a + this cycle.. 

kel21....Your not odd at all.. I can't remember if you see RE to have ultrasound to see if ovulated or not. Gosh my brain is dead this evening due to stuffy nose.. BLAH.. 

When I do opk testing I do it 2x or 3x a day so can catch it early enough to make appointment to my RE for our IUI. I usually do 6:30am, 2pm an 7 pm Gosh I hate battling IF.. 

Good Luck all..


----------



## kel21

Well total shock this am, but my opk was neg! Even less so than yesterday! So I guess femara is going to move my o! Hope that means my egg will be better quality! :)


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm on cd20...its going sooooo slow!!! :(


----------



## Prayerful

sugarpi24 said:


> I'm on cd20...its going sooooo slow!!! :(

Ugh! I agree! I hate to wish away my life, but can't next Friday just get here already! :winkwink:


----------



## babybemine

When I first started Femara. I took fmu and got negative on opk... I took it again in afternoon and got positive then next morning I got a negative......I could of missed it had I not retested.


----------



## sugarpi24

I know prayer...its sad how fast we want the days to go by... but I want that bfp! :)


----------



## MMW430

I've been gone for a little bit. I've been trying to read everything. I feel like I've been gone a month.

AF was due yesterday, and I don't have it. Usually, it's like clockwork. I have a 28 day cycle, with irritating spotting so I know it's coming. This cycle, I had an HSG, and I ended up ovulating on CD20 or something, which is late for me. I refuse to believe that this is anything but a random late period. The only time I can remember it being late is when I was waiting to start Femara, and I hadn't O'd that cycle. It was a week late. I have no idea if late O means late AF. I haven't found anything substantial online. I don't know if an HSG done on CD 5 could delay it.

I've been having cramps though, which is why I am trying to make myself believe that AF is just late. The whole thing is making me crazy. I haven't said anything to DH because I'm sure it's going to come, and if I say anything, I'll feel stupid.

We have an IVF meeting on Thursday. If I still don't have it by then, I'll say something to the doctor.


----------



## kel21

MMW your lp should stay the same cycle to cycle. So if you have a typical 14 day lp and you o later than usual your lp should still be 14 days and your cycle will be longer. Hope that helps!

afm- another neg opk (so crazy!) but my o pains are more intense today. Fxd! :)


----------



## MMW430

kel21 said:


> MMW your lp should stay the same cycle to cycle. So if you have a typical 14 day lp and you o later than usual your lp should still be 14 days and your cycle will be longer. Hope that helps!
> 
> afm- another neg opk (so crazy!) but my o pains are more intense today. Fxd! :)

Well, the thing is, I ALWAYS get AF on day 29. O day 10, get AF day 29. O day 15, AF day 29. O day 17, AF day 29. In other words, it's a mess of confusion! The stupid monitor might have even been wrong. I was having O pain before it even told me I was. So I have no idea. I have too much faith in that thing.


----------



## kel21

Ouch! That sucks, sorry :(


----------



## MMW430

kel21 said:


> Ouch! That sucks, sorry :(

Oh, the whole thing just sucks. We're going to the IVF meeting next week, which will be interesting. If we end up doing it, it'll be 16k coming out of our pockets, because insurance doesn't cover anything. So, it would be really nice to have it happen naturally.


----------



## Galen

Blazing BFN yesterday 9DPO :( Still feeling kind of depressed. I know I probably shouldn't have, but stopped progesterone already. I don't feel preg either, so I'm inclined to believe it. Didn't retest today. Might tomorrow, but kind of already feeling premenstrual.

Prayerful- I thin k you said something aout renewed hope with each cycle. I tend to feel the same. Looking forward to getting focused on another try. Should be the same protocol.

Hope the rest of your two week waits go quickly and hope you all get your BFP!

Hope you get your O soon Kel!

MMW, hope your cycle gets sorted out soon. I hate ambiguity. I agree that typically, after a normal O your period should be about 12-14 days later. Yours sounds unique though


----------



## kel21

MMW430 said:


> kel21 said:
> 
> 
> Ouch! That sucks, sorry :(
> 
> Oh, the whole thing just sucks. We're going to the IVF meeting next week, which will be interesting. If we end up doing it, it'll be 16k coming out of our pockets, because insurance doesn't cover anything. So, it would be really nice to have it happen naturally.Click to expand...

No doubt! Fxd for you hun!


----------



## karenh

Thanks everyone for your support and being happy with me about being ready to move on!

For those that asked, our cruise is to the Mexican Riviera. I can't wait!

Still waiting for AF so I can schedule my SIS.


----------



## biggerfamily

karenh>? I bet you can't wait to go on your cruise. I would love to do that sometime in my life.. Also still praying for you hun.. What does SIS mean? Does it mean this> Saline Infusion Sonogram. If so I sure hope you get to have that done soon..:hugs: too you. 


kel21>? How is things going with you on getting the Big O?

Galen.. Don't give up yet hun on getting a BFN. Lots of women do not get a + on HPT til they're day 12 or 14. Don't stop using your progesterone as that is very important to have in your system. I was told if stop them too soon an your pg it can cause you to mc. I'm not trying to scare you up but that is what my doctor told me. 9dpo is still too early for a + just hang in there. Remember AF an pregnancy symptoms can be the same. Implantation does not occur until 6-12 days after ovulation. Remember sometimes testing at day 8 can still be too early to get a BFP as it take a while for the implantation then after implantation it take 24hrs before the HCG to be detected ..Don't give up all hope until the witch comes.:hugs:

Too all the other ladies may you all be doing good an enjoy the weekend. Here it's warm but got rain on the way. Maybe it settle the pollen down so I can get outside some.

AFM: Not been feeling good but at least don't have a COLD and not had a fever my spring time allegrics is acting up bad. So I can't even enjoy going outside without getting worse with sneezing my head off an lose my voice. BLAH.. :cry:

DH is still sick so I sleep on the couch for now. I've been doing all the cooking for almost a week.DH told me if get pregnant soon he'll wait on me hand an foot..


----------



## LolaM

kel21 said:


> MMW your lp should stay the same cycle to cycle. So if you have a typical 14 day lp and you o later than usual your lp should still be 14 days and your cycle will be longer. Hope that helps!
> 
> afm- another neg opk (so crazy!) but my o pains are more intense today. Fxd! :)

yup yup! I spent 10 years on Nuvaring, which i personally believe caused my LPD <dr would disagree> but i started Femara and i was like clock work, im guessing my LPD is fixed because im still like clockwork, i even O'd early, which gave me a 26 day cycle, which would SEEM short, except that I o'd on CD 12, which gives me a 13 day LP. :shrug:


----------



## kel21

Finally got my pos opk!! And it was darker than the control (which is usual for the second day for me) which leads me to believe it went pos last night. I actually took one yesterday afternoon and it was not pos, so had to be last night. And the way I am feeling today, this must be o day. Major o pains (very intense) and crampy/full. Yay!


----------



## Prayerful

Sugarpi - As do we all! But I know we'll get it someday, hopefully sooner than later!! :happydance:

MMW - Have you tested yet? It would be SO wonderful if you got your BFP before your IVF. Fingers crossed for you!

Galen, I hope you're wrong about AF being on the way. Have you tested again today yet?

Lola, I regularly have a 26 day cycle. Is that problematic? I don't know for sure when I O on my own since they always have me do a trigger shot. I usually do the trigger on day 10-11.

Congratulations on O, Kel!

AFM: I decided last night that I was going to test out the trigger shot this cycle so I tested this morning... BFN. I can't even get a positive when I'm expecting it to just be the trigger! Today is 7 days post trigger. How long does it take for the trigger shot to leave your system??


----------



## biggerfamily

Prayerful
AFM: I decided last night that I was going to test out the trigger shot this cycle so I tested this morning... BFN. I can't even get a positive when I'm expecting it to just be the trigger! Today is 7 days post trigger. How long does it take for the trigger shot to leave your system??[/QUOTE said:

> Here you go HUN..
> 
> For women that have had an HCG injection (Profasi, Pregnyl) to trigger ovulation or to lengthen the luteal phase of your cycle as part of their infertility treatment, the hormone will take about five to 14 days to clear from the woman's system, depending on the dose and the individual woman.
> 
> Now that you get a BFN hopefully in a few days your line will come back an then it will be a true BFP.. Don't give up HUN..
> 
> 
> Bless You & Good Luck.


----------



## Prayerful

Thanks BiggerFam! I never knew it could clear the system so quickly. I'm still hopeful for a BFP within the next week!! :happydance:


----------



## biggerfamily

Prayerful said:


> Thanks BiggerFam! I never knew it could clear the system so quickly. I'm still hopeful for a BFP within the next week!! :happydance:

Prayerful.. Glad I could of some help.

Wanted to ask you a question. Do you do BBT Charting at all ? I can't remember if you said you do or not. If you did I'm sorry asking..

I'll KMFX for you HUN...


----------



## Prayerful

No need to apologize. I'm happy to answer any questions... I don't do BBT. I bought a thermometer and even used it a few times but I don't always get up at the same time, easily forget to check it, and honestly I get up at the last minute every morning so I don't always have the time. :blush: I've thought about giving it another try. Hopefully after this cycle I won't have to worry about it though!!


----------



## biggerfamily

Prayerful said:


> No need to apologize. I'm happy to answer any questions... I don't do BBT. I bought a thermometer and even used it a few times but I don't always get up at the same time, easily forget to check it, and honestly I get up at the last minute every morning so I don't always have the time. :blush: I've thought about giving it another try. Hopefully after this cycle I won't have to worry about it though!!

Oh. Ok.. Sometimes doing BBT charting for me can be very hard & have to wait til the next morning. Sometimes I don't go to bed until late but try my best to get in 3 hrs of solid sleep if can. 

I sure hope you get your BFP this cycle that would be just wonderful.


----------



## biggerfamily

Prayerful,,Have you ever sent pm on here?

I don't think I've got mine set right. Can I send you a test pm an see if you can reply back?


----------



## Prayerful

Sure. I've never done it before either so it will be a good test for me too! :)


----------



## biggerfamily

Prayerful said:


> Sure. I've never done it before either so it will be a good test for me too! :)

Just now tried sending a test.. Let me know if got it AOK


----------



## LolaM

Lola, I regularly have a 26 day cycle. Is that problematic? I don't know for sure when I O on my own since they always have me do a trigger shot. I usually do the trigger on day 10-11.[/QUOTE]

actually, I told you wrong. I looked at it today and it was a 25 day cycle but I had a 13 day LP. I think the Dr consider anything other than 26-28 days abnormal. I only know because i had a LPD and stopped taking meds, so i was worried that my LPD would return, but it seems it hasnt. My dr had me temping, and I kept up my temping for a while after we stopped the meds.


----------



## Prayerful

Oh, good. That is a relief. And I'm glad your LPD has not returned!


----------



## Galen

Thanks BiggerFam and Prayerful. I appreciate the encouragement. I did actually retest yesterday morning and BFN. The witch promptly showed her face shortly after. In the throes of another period from hell. DH thinks I'm hemorrhaging to death. AF was always just average for me before I think. These medicated cycles are crazy!

This was a 26 day cycle for me too. Maybe because I stopped progesterone a bit early? Time to start meds again already tomorrow.

Hoping you get to feeling better soon, Bigger. FX for your BFP Prayerful!

Yay for O, Kel! Good luck!


----------



## Prayerful

Sorry about AF, Galen. Hopefully it will calm down soon so you can just focus on your next cycle and getting that BFP!!


----------



## karenh

Bigger: I am excited for my cruise, you guys should take one. We just put a little away at a time and when we have saved enough we book it. It is so worth it. SIS means Saline infused Sonohystagram. I am hoping to get it scheduled today and it should be later this week I think. I will let you know. Sorry your allergies are acting up. My sisters are too, but mine havent started thankfully. I am not looking forward to that.

Kel: Yay for you O! Hope you catch that eggie.

Prayerful: I tried to test out the trigger one month too and the same thing happened to me. So crazy. I hope you get your BFP soon.

Galen: Sorry for your BFN. I really dont know what else to say. It sucks.

IFM: AF came Friday night/ Saturday morning. I called yesterday to get my appointment set up and see if I will get to be back on Femara this month. The stupid nurse couldnt find my file so she said to call back today. Ugh! If I am taking the Femara I have to start it today. Good thing I dont take it until bed time.

Getting AF was harder than I thought it would be. I knew there was no way I was pregnant, that was the whole point, but I think just the finality of it all set in and I have a rough weekend. I am really ready to move on and get my BFP that will result in my little one. We will see what the doc/nurse says today. They dont open for two more hours.


----------



## biggerfamily

karenh said:


> Bigger: I am excited for my cruise, you guys should take one. We just put a little away at a time and when we have saved enough we book it. It is so worth it. SIS means Saline infused Sonohystagram. I am hoping to get it scheduled today and it should be later this week I think. I will let you know. Sorry your allergies are acting up. My sisters are too, but mine havent started thankfully. I am not looking forward to that.
> 
> Kel: Yay for you O! Hope you catch that eggie.
> 
> Prayerful: I tried to test out the trigger one month too and the same thing happened to me. So crazy. I hope you get your BFP soon.
> 
> Galen: Sorry for your BFN. I really dont know what else to say. It sucks.
> 
> IFM: AF came Friday night/ Saturday morning. I called yesterday to get my appointment set up and see if I will get to be back on Femara this month. The stupid nurse couldnt find my file so she said to call back today. Ugh! If I am taking the Femara I have to start it today. Good thing I dont take it until bed time.
> 
> Getting AF was harder than I thought it would be. I knew there was no way I was pregnant, that was the whole point, but I think just the finality of it all set in and I have a rough weekend. I am really ready to move on and get my BFP that will result in my little one. We will see what the doc/nurse says today. They dont open for two more hours.


That is great that AF showed. I told it wouldn't be long an it wasn't.. I'm so glad you get to do your test very soon. Please keep in touch letting me know how things go. I'll keep praying for you hun.. 


AFM: Feeling more better now since it's raining an keeping the junk down in the air.. YEAH... :happydance: I've till been BBT Charting an my temp done a drop yesterday alone with some cramping then today it slowly coming back up with some cramping but not a lot. AF not due for another 5 to 6 days but we'll just wait an see what my body does since had the HSG. 

Got to get off for now got a storm coming so don't want to loose my computer. Will post more later.. Later dear ladies..


----------



## karenh

biggerfamily said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Bigger: I am excited for my cruise, you guys should take one. We just put a little away at a time and when we have saved enough we book it. It is so worth it. SIS means Saline infused Sonohystagram. I am hoping to get it scheduled today and it should be later this week I think. I will let you know. Sorry your allergies are acting up. My sisters are too, but mine havent started thankfully. I am not looking forward to that.
> 
> Kel: Yay for you O! Hope you catch that eggie.
> 
> Prayerful: I tried to test out the trigger one month too and the same thing happened to me. So crazy. I hope you get your BFP soon.
> 
> Galen: Sorry for your BFN. I really dont know what else to say. It sucks.
> 
> IFM: AF came Friday night/ Saturday morning. I called yesterday to get my appointment set up and see if I will get to be back on Femara this month. The stupid nurse couldnt find my file so she said to call back today. Ugh! If I am taking the Femara I have to start it today. Good thing I dont take it until bed time.
> 
> Getting AF was harder than I thought it would be. I knew there was no way I was pregnant, that was the whole point, but I think just the finality of it all set in and I have a rough weekend. I am really ready to move on and get my BFP that will result in my little one. We will see what the doc/nurse says today. They dont open for two more hours.
> 
> 
> That is great that AF showed. I told it wouldn't be long an it wasn't.. I'm so glad you get to do your test very soon. Please keep in touch letting me know how things go. I'll keep praying for you hun..
> 
> 
> AFM: Feeling more better now since it's raining an keeping the junk down in the air.. YEAH... :happydance: I've till been BBT Charting an my temp done a drop yesterday alone with some cramping then today it slowly coming back up with some cramping but not a lot. AF not due for another 5 to 6 days but we'll just wait an see what my body does since had the HSG.
> 
> Got to get off for now got a storm coming so don't want to loose my computer. Will post more later.. Later dear ladies..Click to expand...

I am glad the rain is giving you some repreve. My SIS is scheduled for Monday at 3:15. The nurse said I can't start Femara this cycle, I have to wait until me next one. Bummed about that, but oh well. No pressure on our cruise I guess.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

karenh said:


> Bigger: I am excited for my cruise, you guys should take one. We just put a little away at a time and when we have saved enough we book it. It is so worth it. SIS means Saline infused Sonohystagram. I am hoping to get it scheduled today and it should be later this week I think. I will let you know. Sorry your allergies are acting up. My sisters are too, but mine havent started thankfully. I am not looking forward to that.
> 
> Kel: Yay for you O! Hope you catch that eggie.
> 
> Prayerful: I tried to test out the trigger one month too and the same thing happened to me. So crazy. I hope you get your BFP soon.
> 
> Galen: Sorry for your BFN. I really dont know what else to say. It sucks.
> 
> IFM: AF came Friday night/ Saturday morning. I called yesterday to get my appointment set up and see if I will get to be back on Femara this month. The stupid nurse couldnt find my file so she said to call back today. Ugh! If I am taking the Femara I have to start it today. Good thing I dont take it until bed time.
> 
> Getting AF was harder than I thought it would be. I knew there was no way I was pregnant, that was the whole point, but I think just the finality of it all set in and I have a rough weekend. I am really ready to move on and get my BFP that will result in my little one. We will see what the doc/nurse says today. They dont open for two more hours.

Karen, you got AF quicker than I thought you would. When I had to do the methotrexate last year for my ectopic I felt like it took months before I finally got AF again. The finality of it is a rough spot, but I hope that you find peace and can move forward from here. Yesterday was a year ago that I found out I was pregnant and March 31st will be the year since we lost it, so I can tell you it does get better but the year mark is a lot tougher for me than I thought it was going to be. Hopefully you can get right back into the swing of things next month. I will be thinking about you. 

I hope everyone else is doing good. Congrats on the recent BFPs and good luck to everyone :)


----------



## Prayerful

Karen, I know it was difficult for you to see AF again but I'm glad you finally get to move on. 

Mrs. Stinski, I will be thinking of you on Mar 31. I can't imagine how difficult that day will be for you.

AFM - I got what I can only assume is an evap line this morning... I tested and after 3 minutes saw nothing. When I finished my shower 15 min later I checked it again and saw a faint line. I know you can't trust the results after the recommend time to read it but it gives me even more hope. I've never gotten an evap line before so I don't understand why it would happen now. Thoughts??

I know the pics are hard to see but the strip on the left is from a few days ago when I was trying to test out the trigger (nothing), and the strip on the right is from this morning (faint line).

I plan to test again on Wed morning using a FRER. The ones I've been using are from my clinic at work and I'm not sure how early you are supposed to test with them.
 



Attached Files:







Camera Phone 1492.jpg
File size: 12.6 KB
Views: 13









Camera Phone 1499.jpg
File size: 10.5 KB
Views: 28


----------



## biggerfamily

Prayerful said:


> Karen, I know it was difficult for you to see AF again but I'm glad you finally get to move on.
> 
> Mrs. Stinski, I will be thinking of you on Mar 31. I can't imagine how difficult that day will be for you.
> 
> AFM - I got what I can only assume is an evap line this morning... I tested and after 3 minutes saw nothing. When I finished my shower 15 min later I checked it again and saw a faint line. I know you can't trust the results after the recommend time to read it but it gives me even more hope. I've never gotten an evap line before so I don't understand why it would happen now. Thoughts??
> 
> I know the pics are hard to see but the strip on the left is from a few days ago when I was trying to test out the trigger (nothing), and the strip on the right is from this morning (faint line).
> 
> I plan to test again on Wed morning using a FRER. The ones I've been using are from my clinic at work and I'm not sure how early you are supposed to test with them.

I'll KMFX for you tomorrow hun. I sure hope you get a BFP this cycle. 

AFM: Been a long hard day & very depressing. My oldest child is running a fever of 101-103 so praying don't have to run her to the hospital tonight. Her main complaint is a very sore throat. Today just has been awful. I just want to crawl in bed an just :cry:.. Heck if it's not one thing its another.. BLAH..I will say this went too a friends house pick up her laptop to work on it an her female cat that hates everyone jumped right up on my lap an loved on me like crazy an the cat is pregnant also. I told my friend I wanted a kitten after they got weened. My friend was shocked at how her cat done. Her female cat is beautiful so I sure hope the kittens make it. 

Hope everyone else day went better than mine.


----------



## Prayerful

I hope your daughter is ok... It sounds like strep.


----------



## biggerfamily

Prayerful said:


> I hope your daughter is OK... It sounds like strep.

Thanks.

Do you think we should go ahead an take her to ER or would it be OK to wait til tomorrow too see her doctor?


----------



## Prayerful

Bigger - PM'd you...


----------



## kel21

Sorry Bigger, hope your ds gets to feeling better soon!

Prayer I hope that is a real line that gets darker for you! Fxd!

afm- I got my cross hairs today! Woohoo!


----------



## karenh

Mrs.Stinski said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Bigger: I am excited for my cruise, you guys should take one. We just put a little away at a time and when we have saved enough we book it. It is so worth it. SIS means Saline infused Sonohystagram. I am hoping to get it scheduled today and it should be later this week I think. I will let you know. Sorry your allergies are acting up. My sisters are too, but mine havent started thankfully. I am not looking forward to that.
> 
> Kel: Yay for you O! Hope you catch that eggie.
> 
> Prayerful: I tried to test out the trigger one month too and the same thing happened to me. So crazy. I hope you get your BFP soon.
> 
> Galen: Sorry for your BFN. I really dont know what else to say. It sucks.
> 
> IFM: AF came Friday night/ Saturday morning. I called yesterday to get my appointment set up and see if I will get to be back on Femara this month. The stupid nurse couldnt find my file so she said to call back today. Ugh! If I am taking the Femara I have to start it today. Good thing I dont take it until bed time.
> 
> Getting AF was harder than I thought it would be. I knew there was no way I was pregnant, that was the whole point, but I think just the finality of it all set in and I have a rough weekend. I am really ready to move on and get my BFP that will result in my little one. We will see what the doc/nurse says today. They dont open for two more hours.
> 
> Karen, you got AF quicker than I thought you would. When I had to do the methotrexate last year for my ectopic I felt like it took months before I finally got AF again. The finality of it is a rough spot, but I hope that you find peace and can move forward from here. Yesterday was a year ago that I found out I was pregnant and March 31st will be the year since we lost it, so I can tell you it does get better but the year mark is a lot tougher for me than I thought it was going to be. Hopefully you can get right back into the swing of things next month. I will be thinking about you.
> 
> I hope everyone else is doing good. Congrats on the recent BFPs and good luck to everyone :)Click to expand...

I have missed you! Thank you for your kind words. It felt like it took forever for me. It has been about two months since I got my shot. OK, maybe only a month and a half. My numbers weren't very high though I never got over 300. That probably has something to do with it.

I am sorry you are having a rough time right now. The year mark would be really hard.

What are you guys doing now? How is your weightloss coming? Any TTC plans set?


----------



## karenh

Prayerful: I hope this is it! I hope when you retest you get a darker line and everything goes well for you!

Bigger: I am sorry your daughter is sick. I hope she feels better, and you in turn feel better. That is sweet about the cat.

Kel: I dont know what cross hairs means, but I assume it has something to do with ovulation so Yay!


----------



## kel21

Thanks Karen :) It means I'm 3dpo and fertility friend sees my o day!


----------



## karenh

kel21 said:


> Thanks Karen :) It means I'm 3dpo and fertility friend sees my o day!

Awesome! I don't use fertility friend because I can't temp. Sorry I get so confused.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

[/QUOTE]

I have missed you! Thank you for your kind words. It felt like it took forever for me. It has been about two months since I got my shot. OK, maybe only a month and a half. My numbers weren't very high though I never got over 300. That probably has something to do with it.

I am sorry you are having a rough time right now. The year mark would be really hard.

What are you guys doing now? How is your weightloss coming? Any TTC plans set?[/QUOTE]

I think my numbers touched in the 1500 area, but I cant recall. I remember it was just under doubling for like 3 weeks before they found out it was ectopic. Crazy times, but glad its in the past. 

I am thinking about trying soy, which is like a natural fertility med (or so I have read) but Im still not sure yet. It would be my way of giving in to my husband a little and at least giving something new a try, but not returning to all the dr appts and shots and things like that, so Im still on the fence about it. 

Weightloss is going okay, Im kinda stuck at the moment, but only because I get a sweet tooth at night LOL. Ive lost a little over 30lbs now. The past month has been really slow because Im caving into my cravings, but Im still chugging along a little bit at a time lol.


----------



## ZKinsey

Hi Ladies!! Just stopping in to say hello....I've been reading up on everyone to see how you have been doing :) 
Karen, so glad you finally got AF and can move on to the next cycle! Hope you have a blast on your cruise. 
Prayerful....FX'd for this to be your cycle!!!


----------



## kel21

I have missed you! Thank you for your kind words. It felt like it took forever for me. It has been about two months since I got my shot. OK, maybe only a month and a half. My numbers weren't very high though I never got over 300. That probably has something to do with it.

I am sorry you are having a rough time right now. The year mark would be really hard.

What are you guys doing now? How is your weightloss coming? Any TTC plans set?[/QUOTE]

I think my numbers touched in the 1500 area, but I cant recall. I remember it was just under doubling for like 3 weeks before they found out it was ectopic. Crazy times, but glad its in the past. 

I am thinking about trying soy, which is like a natural fertility med (or so I have read) but Im still not sure yet. It would be my way of giving in to my husband a little and at least giving something new a try, but not returning to all the dr appts and shots and things like that, so Im still on the fence about it. 

Weightloss is going okay, Im kinda stuck at the moment, but only because I get a sweet tooth at night LOL. Ive lost a little over 30lbs now. The past month has been really slow because Im caving into my cravings, but Im still chugging along a little bit at a time lol.[/QUOTE]


I hope you don't mind my poking in here, but I just wanted to say that I tried soy iso. The first month I got a bfp but sadly it ended in a chem. From all of my research though about 70-80% will get a bfp the first month. I did it for 2 months after with bfn, took a month off and tried one more month last month with nothing again. Gl, and I recommend it!


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

[/QUOTE]I hope you don't mind my poking in here, but I just wanted to say that I tried soy iso. The first month I got a bfp but sadly it ended in a chem. From all of my research though about 70-80% will get a bfp the first month. I did it for 2 months after with bfn, took a month off and tried one more month last month with nothing again. Gl, and I recommend it![/QUOTE]

Thank you so much for your feedback!! Ive been searching for someone who had tried it before. Did you get it at a local vitamin store or order it online? I guess Im worried about getting the wrong thing or something LOL Part of me is really ready to try again, but the other part knows I need to focus on losing more weight first....ggrrrr decisions!!


----------



## kel21

I bought it off the internet at the vitamineshoppe


----------



## biggerfamily

Prayerful & Karen.. Took my oldest to the doctor today an they ran a strep test an flu test an she's negative of it. Her fever finally broke early this morning which we're so thankful to God for. They said she's got like a bacterial infection so gave her antibiotics then home to rest. So thankful it's not nothing more but when school lets out for the Summer she's has to see a NES. 

Now AFM: I think I'm either 11dpo or 12dpo had some light brown spotting but not enough for a pad or anything. So just sit an wait too see what my body does.

How are you ladies doing? 

kel21...? how is things with you now? 

To the other ladies hope you all are doing good an things moving along with you.


----------



## Prayerful

Mrs. Stinski and Kel, thanks for the info on soy iso. I may give that a try next time too.

Bigger - I hope your daughter's bacterial infection clears soon! Still keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## nc1998

Hi Mrs. Stinksi! Glad to see you on here again. Good luck if you start up the soy!

Prayerful - that looks hopeful to me - can't wait to hear about your results with the FRER. Let us know!

Bigger - glad your dd is feeling better and good luck in your 2ww.

kel - congrats on O! hope this is your month.

karen - have fun on your cruise, that sounds so relaxing!

I had my u/s today and the baby looked good, heartbeat at 169. I am 8 weeks, 1 day. Still in disbelief!


----------



## kel21

bigger I'm well thank you :) tww dragging as usual, and it just started! LOL Hope af stays away from you!

Thanks nc! Sounds like a great u/s!


----------



## MKHewson

nc1998 said:


> Hi Mrs. Stinksi! Glad to see you on here again. Good luck if you start up the soy!
> 
> Prayerful - that looks hopeful to me - can't wait to hear about your results with the FRER. Let us know!
> 
> Bigger - glad your dd is feeling better and good luck in your 2ww.
> 
> kel - congrats on O! hope this is your month.
> 
> karen - have fun on your cruise, that sounds so relaxing!
> 
> I had my u/s today and the baby looked good, heartbeat at 169. I am 8 weeks, 1 day. Still in disbelief!

Great to hear that things are going well...what a awesome HB hehe


----------



## karenh

Mrs. Stinsky: I have heard that about soy as well. That would be great if it works for you! Conratz on the 30lbs, that is amazing!

ZKinsey: Thank you! How are you? How is your pregnancy going?

Bigger: I am glad your daughter is going better and that it isnt anything serious. You are getting so close to the end of your wait! How long until you will test?

Nc1998: I am so glad your little one is doing well!

AFM: I am doing well. AF has been much lighter than usual. Weird, but no complaints there. I feel like I am just in a big holding pattern, which I guess I am ok with for now. I cant wait to move on though, I am a doer, and I dont like not progressing. So much so that yesterday I said to DH that is still want to adopt. He said he knows. I said we should start the process now since even if we do get pregnant I will still want to adopt. I dont think he is ready for that, nor can we really afford it. We will see though.


----------



## Prayerful

Well, I tested this morning with the FRER... BFN. I will test one more time on Friday unless AF starts showing signs of her impending arrival before that. Already my breasts are very tender which typically means AF is on her way within a week but I guess we'll see. My confidence and hope for this cycle are basically gone though.

Congrats, NC, on the ultrasound and good heartbeat! Good luck to the rest of you!


----------



## Csg11779

Hi! I'm new to this page, I've read several forums but just now decided join. I'm trying for baby number 3. I have 10 and 11 year old boys from a previous relationship. My husband has 6 and 9 year old boys from a previous marriage. No conception issues in the past. He is 41 and i am 34. We have been trying for almost two years now. I have pcos and itp (a clotting disorder). DH is healthy but a little overweight. I tried two rounds of clomid with no luck last summer. I am now CD 9 with my first round of Femara 10mg. I've had no side effects from it at all! I was wondering if anyone can tell me what to expect from here for the rest of my cycle. I also take Metformin 500mg three times daily. DH just started Maca tid as well. Thanks in advance :)


----------



## ZKinsey

I am doing GREAT!! I am almost "nervous" at my lack of symptoms. If I hadn't had an ultrasound and SAW a baby in there....I would never know that I'm pregnant. No nausea, fatigue, cravings, discomfort whatsoever! Hopefully I won't have to make up for it later on in the pregnancy, hehe :)


----------



## biggerfamily

Two week wait is OVER..:cry: 

So call RE office later on in a day or so to get medication an start them an do our last IUI with him. 

Then if this cycle is a bust will not be able to do anymore treatments until maybe June or July as will be hopefully seeing a new RE an giving them my health records. 

For now going to rest an crawl up in bed an :cry: 

Prayerful an others good luck.. Check back later in a few days after get over been so down this cycle didn't work.


----------



## sugarpi24

Aww I'm so sorry bigger :( hopefully you'll get a bfp soon! :( waiting is always the worst....its all ttc is :(


----------



## kel21

aww Bigger! I'm so sorry :( *hugs*


----------



## babybemine

bfn on early response test. 6 days until af shows then on to another cycle of femara.


----------



## karenh

I am so sorry for everyone's negatives. Hugs to you all.

Zkinsey I am glad you are feeling well and that everything is going well! I hope that continues the whole pregnance, that should be your "payment" for all the infertility crap you have been through.

I am not feeling well at all. My stomach hurts so badly and and I am nauseaus. I think I caught something from my husband or coworker. I hope it doesn't last long. We leave in 15 days for our vacation.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

karenh said:


> I am so sorry for everyone's negatives. Hugs to you all.
> 
> Zkinsey I am glad you are feeling well and that everything is going well! I hope that continues the whole pregnance, that should be your "payment" for all the infertility crap you have been through.
> 
> I am not feeling well at all. My stomach hurts so badly and and I am nauseaus. I think I caught something from my husband or coworker. I hope it doesn't last long. We leave in 15 days for our vacation.

Oh no!!! I hope whatever you caught goes away soon!! I read somewhere in here that your taking a cruise? Where are you headed?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Hey Ladies, I just wanted to drop in for a little update. Yesterday, at 6 weeks 5 days pregnant, we found out it was ectopic. I had surgery last night and they removed my left tube with a 3 cm embryo in it. :cry: We are absolutely devastated but trying to look toward the future and will hopefully try again in 6 months to a year. We really can't afford another IVF cycle right now and that is our only option. My DH came home from deployment to be with me, but will have to go back in a few days. I'm trying to focus on yoga and getting my body and mind back until then. I hope you are all doing well.


----------



## kel21

Oh huni I am so so sorry! *hugs*


----------



## anmlz86

I am so sorry lotus, you will be in my thoughts during the recuperation process :(


----------



## TonyaG

I'm so sorry lotus. That is such sad news


----------



## MKHewson

LotusBlossom said:


> Hey Ladies, I just wanted to drop in for a little update. Yesterday, at 6 weeks 5 days pregnant, we found out it was ectopic. I had surgery last night and they removed my left tube with a 3 cm embryo in it. :cry: We are absolutely devastated but trying to look toward the future and will hopefully try again in 6 months to a year. We really can't afford another IVF cycle right now and that is our only option. My DH came home from deployment to be with me, but will have to go back in a few days. I'm trying to focus on yoga and getting my body and mind back until then. I hope you are all doing well.

Lotus, I am so sorry to read this update. I am glad that your husband is home for you. I dont even know what to say, just know your are in my thoughts and I am sending support your way.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## horseypants

sorry lotus :hugs:


----------



## biggerfamily

Who understands labwork stuff?

Need to know what this means?

About FSH, TSH an E levels


----------



## Prayerful

Lotus, I am absolutely heartbroken for you. :hugs:

Karen, so sorry you are not feeling well. I hope the illness passes soon.

Bigger and Baby, sorry to hear AF arrived or is on its way. Prayers for the next cycle!

CSG, welcome! I'm not sure what to tell you in response to your question. If you are being monitored, especially since this is your first Femara cycle, you may have a CD21 blood draw to determine if you ovulated. You may also have a mid-cycle u/s to determine how well you responded to the medication at the current dosage. Good luck to you!


----------



## biggerfamily

Prayerful... Check PM


----------



## lorojovanos

Hi Ladies, 

Can i join this thread? I am just taking my first Femara pill taking it days 3-7. On CD9, going in for another US and BW and I will start Bravelle injections. I'm just looking for some advice, what to expect...

TIA:)


----------



## Galen

Oh, Lotus, words cannot express...I am so sorry. I hope that you can find peace somehow and I wish I knew how to offer suggestions for doing so. I'll be thinking of you.

Booooo! To more negatives. Sorry guys. Let's not give up!

Feel better soon Karen!

Bigger- what were your lab results?

Hello CSG and loroj! Good luck to you both this cycle!

I'm just doing my thing over here.... A pill swallowing pin cushion....Follie scan next week


----------



## biggerfamily

Galen said:


> Oh, Lotus, words cannot express...I am so sorry. I hope that you can find peace somehow and I wish I knew how to offer suggestions for doing so. I'll be thinking of you.
> 
> Booooo! To more negatives. Sorry guys. Let's not give up!
> 
> Feel better soon Karen!
> 
> Bigger- what were your lab results?
> 
> Hello CSG and loroj! Good luck to you both this cycle!
> 
> I'm just doing my thing over here.... A pill swallowing pin cushion....Follie scan next week

TSH=1.490
Estradiol=23
FSH=6.6 


I'm going to have my bloodwork redone here in a few months again to make sure nothing has changed..As I'm going to be seeing a new RE if this last cycle is a bust.. 

Thanks..


----------



## Prayerful

Welcome Loro!

Galen - Haha! A pill swallowing pin cushion... unfortunately that is exactly what we are! :haha: Good luck with the follie scan next week!


----------



## kel21

Hi Erin :)


----------



## babybemine

would femara cause burning nipples?


----------



## biggerfamily

babybemine said:


> would femara cause burning nipples?

I've never had that with Femara.. I always have lots of Ovary cramping pain before Ovulation. 

Good Luck..


----------



## ZKinsey

Lotus....SO incredibly sorry :nope: My heart breaks for you. As hard as we all work to become pregnant, nothing like that should ever happen. I'm glad your hubby is home with you, and I will be praying for you. :hugs:


----------



## karenh

Mrs. Stinsky: I am going to the Mexican Riviera. We will spend two days in Cabo San Lucas and one day in Porta Viarta. I cant wait! I am feeling mostly better today. I dont know what it is. Thank goodness it doesnt seem to be the week long flu type thing followed by a month long cough that seems to be going around here!

LotusBlossom: NO! I am so devastated for you! I am sorry you have to go through this. My heart goes out to you and your husband.

Lorojovanos: Welcome!

Galen: Good luck with your scan next week!

Babybemine: I have never had that issue. Sorry.

Bigger: I cant really help with your labs, I dont ever really get them. Good luck!


----------



## biggerfamily

karenh.. Thanks..

I may have to go over to the IVF Section an see if they know later on. 

If this cycle is a bust, this next month at least we'll be seeing a new RE in June an I'm going ask for a redo on my Labs too see if anything has changed, then hopefully July start treatments once again. 


I done thought too myself we do 3 IUI with him an new BFP. I may consider getting a loan for IVF,ICSI, an PGD. I don't want too stop just yet. 

Well back to taking care of my sick DD. We got a call today from her doctor an she's got a staph infection:nope: We do not have no ideal where she got this. Only thing we can think of is when she went on her church trip. So she's on very powerful antibiotics to hopefully get her better.


Karen...Take Care an hope you enjoy your vacation soon..


----------



## Galen

Bigger- I know my RE would say those are all good values. She likes TSH under 2.5, even though up to 4 is technically normal. She also likes FSH under 8, with a correspondingly low estradiol for cycle day 3 labs. Looking good! Hope your DD gets better soon!

Baby- I think Femara gives me weird breast tingling

Karen- I hope you have so much fun on your cruise!!!


----------



## MMW430

This is the first cycle I haven't been on Femara in 5 months. We've decided we're going to do IVF. We have to get a loan for 10k, so I'm hoping it's going to work. I start Lupon shots on April 6. Planning on having the embryo transfer the last week or April, which goes into May, or the second week of May. My head is just spinning.


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> This is the first cycle I haven't been on Femara in 5 months. We've decided we're going to do IVF. We have to get a loan for 10k, so I'm hoping it's going to work. I start Lupon shots on April 6. Planning on having the embryo transfer the last week or April, which goes into May, or the second week of May. My head is just spinning.

Good luck! Oh how I hope this works for you. It kills me to see people have failed IVFs. I can't imagine how hard that would be for them.


----------



## Galen

Good luck and baby dust MMW!

I will be pulling for you! Glad to hear you can start right away too.


----------



## Prayerful

Wow, MMW! That is soon! Good luck!! I pray it all goes well for you! 

What are the Lupron shots for? I don't think I've heard of it before.


----------



## MMW430

Karen- I hope it works too. I don't know what I'll do if it doesn't.

Galen- I was really surprised we can start pretty much immediately. I thought I was going to have an un-medicated month to see what my body would do on it's own.

Prayerful- Lupron suppresses the pituitary gland to stop ovulation from happening. I start it April 6. I have to call when AF comes, which should be the week of April 14. On April 20th, I have to start Gonal-f. The retrieval will be the week of April 28th, exact date depends on how the lining is looking. The transfer should happen later that week, or the week after. Then, wait two weeks, and hope I'm pregnant. 

All of it makes my head spin honestly. It makes me feel slightly ill to think we're going to have a 10k loan, and it could fail. I don't even want to think about it failing though.


----------



## Galen

Try to keep a positive mindset. Push the negative thoughts away as soon as they start to creep in. Visualize your ovaries and lining responding, and the embryo(s) implanting as you go through each phase. Maybe you think that sounds nuts though? I did it on the IVF cycle that worked for us and I really felt like it helped manage my anxiety.

You've got this MMW! Will you keep us posted here?


----------



## biggerfamily

Galen said:


> Bigger- I know my RE would say those are all good values. She likes TSH under 2.5, even though up to 4 is technically normal. She also likes FSH under 8, with a correspondingly low estradiol for cycle day 3 labs. Looking good! Hope your DD gets better soon!
> 
> Baby- I think Femara gives me weird breast tingling
> 
> Karen- I hope you have so much fun on your cruise!!!


I can't remember if I said thanks or not. If not I'm sorry.. Thanks for the help. Today hasn't been good at all. Just a crazy evening an really upset at family. So I'm sorry if didn't say Thanks.. 


I'm thinking of very seriously leaving the forum an not looking back..TTC is really hard an all. Starting to have 2nd thoughts about keep going or not. So dam sick of others been jealous of our happiness. Thinking of selling stuff an moving on. 

Prayerful.. I''ll pm sometime in a day or so.. 

Karenh. I hope you enjoy your vacation & get a BFP very soon. 

Got take care of my oldest. Hate this Darn sickness.. 

To others good luck..


----------



## MMW430

Galen said:


> Try to keep a positive mindset. Push the negative thoughts away as soon as they start to creep in. Visualize your ovaries and lining responding, and the embryo(s) implanting as you go through each phase. Maybe you think that sounds nuts though? I did it on the IVF cycle that worked for us and I really felt like it helped manage my anxiety.
> 
> You've got this MMW! Will you keep us posted here?

I noticed you're in Ohio. Where at? I'm in Ohio, too! 

I don't think it sounds crazy. I'm going to need to have some way to deal with this. There's so much on the line... I would love to stay on this board and keep up with everyone. I wasn't sure if that would be welcome, as this is a Femara board and I'm not taking Femara anymore.

How many cycles did you do?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congrats on starting IVF, MMW! It's overwhelming when you think of everything that you have to do, but if you take it day by day, it's not bad. Good luck!!


----------



## MMW430

LotusBlossom said:


> Congrats on starting IVF, MMW! It's overwhelming when you think of everything that you have to do, but if you take it day by day, it's not bad. Good luck!!

Thank you! I'm trying to keep calm and not worry about everything. I'm trying to not fret about the money. It's hard though. I keep thinking that if fails we are screwed. Trying to stop thinking like that though.


----------



## Prayerful

MMW - I am in the Dayton, OH area! Where are you located?


----------



## LotusBlossom

MMW430 said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on starting IVF, MMW! It's overwhelming when you think of everything that you have to do, but if you take it day by day, it's not bad. Good luck!!
> 
> Thank you! I'm trying to keep calm and not worry about everything. I'm trying to not fret about the money. It's hard though. I keep thinking that if fails we are screwed. Trying to stop thinking like that though.Click to expand...

Yes, stay positive! :thumbup: It is hard not to worry, but as we all know, worrying is the last thing we should be doing. Think of how much you spend on a car. Babies are worth way more than that! You can do this. :hugs:


----------



## MMW430

Prayerful said:


> MMW - I am in the Dayton, OH area! Where are you located?

Cleveland area!


----------



## Grateful365

MMW430 said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on starting IVF, MMW! It's overwhelming when you think of everything that you have to do, but if you take it day by day, it's not bad. Good luck!!
> 
> Thank you! I'm trying to keep calm and not worry about everything. I'm trying to not fret about the money. It's hard though. I keep thinking that if fails we are screwed. Trying to stop thinking like that though.Click to expand...

MMW - I agree try hard not to worry...and remember that worrying helps nothing! :flower: Force yourself to have positive thoughts and I agree to envision it totally working. Feel confident and excited and if you start to get a negative or worrying thought....wipe it away immediately and replace it with excitement. :thumbup: I'm excited for you!


----------



## Galen

MMW- I am in Cincinnati.

I really hope you'll keep posting here. I know I can't speak for everyone, but I'd love to continue to follow your SUCCESS, and I think most others would too.

We did two cycles before we got our bug :)


----------



## nc1998

Lotus, I was so sad to log on and read about the ectopic. I am so sorry; you are in my thoughts! 

mmw - good luck with ivf - hope this is it for you.

biggerfamily - those lab values look good. tsh is perfect for conceiving. what cycle day were they taken on? the fsh and estrogen values depend on the cycle day, but those seem like very normal numbers.

everyone else - hope you are doing well and hanging in for the long and stressful ttc journey! :dust:


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm calling my doctor tomorrow...I think I should have started my period already...I just want to move on and start our next cycle... :(


----------



## Csg11779

I'm new here but just wanted to say to Lotus I am so very sorry for your loss. Hugs. And Bigger please don't leave the forum. No one should be jealous of your happiness. 

We can all do research online and look up anything we need. If you join a group or forum it should not be a selfish thing in my mind. Yes I have questions but I also want friends and to support the rest of the group in their good times and bad. 

That said can anyone share how femara has affected your ovulation date? I normally O on day 14-16. Clomid pushed me out to day 24 the last cycle and the cycle was 65 miserable days long. Just wondering what I can expect on this med. my dr said it shouldn't really affect the date. He also said that with the clomid lol... :)


----------



## MissyLissy

Hey all. CD15, and I still don't have a +OPK. My Cd10 scan looked promising, but I'm starting to loose hope. What's the latest anyone has ovulated on femara? I just thought I'd get the +OPK by now if it was going to work. Sadz. But clinging to the posibility I'll O late.


----------



## kel21

I tend to o fairly early all the time. I had been o'ing cd11-12 on my own, this month on femara I o'd on cd13. Gl hun!

afm- 9dpo today. I go in for my prog test, should have results tomorrow! I have my fxd for a really good number! My temps have gone down a little bit though :( I'm worried we didn't do it.


----------



## karenh

MMW430: All of it makes my head spin honestly. It makes me feel slightly ill to think we're going to have a 10k loan, and it could fail. I don't even want to think about it failing though. That is exactly why I am so afraid of moving to IVF. I know so many people who it didnt work for, and my whole life I have been taught to stay out of debt. I just dont know if I can take the gamble. If it was guaranteed there would be no hesitation at all. I hope and pray this works for you and you dont have to worry about it.

Biggerfamily: I am so sorry you are having a rough time. If you leave I will miss you, but you need to do what is best for you. I wish you all the luck in the world.

Sugar: Sorry AF is taking so long to get here. I know how frustrating it can be to wait for AF so you can try again. Good luck.

Csg11779: Welcome to the group! I dont ovulate on my own so Femara plus Ovidrel make me ovulate and that is dependent on my docs schedule to get me in for the ultrasound. I have never really heard of it pushing ovulation back that far. I am so sorry. That must have been so frustrating. How is this cycle going?

MissyLissy: I typically have my U/s CD 15 and havent had a + OPK. They give me Ovidrel to induce ovulation and I ovulate 24-48 hours later. I hope that helps.

Kel: I hope your results come back great!

AFM: I have my SIS today. I am a little nervous but not too bad. I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> MMW430: All of it makes my head spin honestly. It makes me feel slightly ill to think we're going to have a 10k loan, and it could fail. I don't even want to think about it failing though. That is exactly why I am so afraid of moving to IVF. I know so many people who it didnt work for, and my whole life I have been taught to stay out of debt. I just dont know if I can take the gamble. If it was guaranteed there would be no hesitation at all. I hope and pray this works for you and you dont have to worry about it.
> 
> Biggerfamily: I am so sorry you are having a rough time. If you leave I will miss you, but you need to do what is best for you. I wish you all the luck in the world.
> 
> Sugar: Sorry AF is taking so long to get here. I know how frustrating it can be to wait for AF so you can try again. Good luck.
> 
> Csg11779: Welcome to the group! I dont ovulate on my own so Femara plus Ovidrel make me ovulate and that is dependent on my docs schedule to get me in for the ultrasound. I have never really heard of it pushing ovulation back that far. I am so sorry. That must have been so frustrating. How is this cycle going?
> 
> MissyLissy: I typically have my U/s CD 15 and havent had a + OPK. They give me Ovidrel to induce ovulation and I ovulate 24-48 hours later. I hope that helps.
> 
> Kel: I hope your results come back great!
> 
> AFM: I have my SIS today. I am a little nervous but not too bad. I hope everyone has a great day!

I guess I'm trying to have the attitude that this is the equivalent of having a car loan. I could buy a car, have a massive loan, total it, and still be left with the loan. I'm determined to have a baby. I feel like if I don't do this, I'm going to feel like I didn't do everything possible. Today, I'm having a good day, and a good attitude with everything.

I also think it's important to feel 100% comfortable with the place you're doing everything at. I feel like I'm getting the best care possible. The Clinic was featured on NBC national nightly news for their IVF program and process, and featured couples who never though they'd have a baby, and now do. I might be more hesitant if I thought there was a better place I could be.

Good luck on your SIS. I hope it's not too bad! What are your next steps? (I have a lot of back reading to do).


----------



## Galen

Sugarplum- what did doc say?

CSG- like Karen, I always have to trigger ovulation with Ovidrel. I'm no help, sorry! I would say Clomid didn't exactly work as expected if your cycle was 65 days though, right?!
Hope Femara is the one for you!!

Karen- how was your SIS? Hope it was a piece of cake!

MMW- I think your perspective sounds great. Glad you're having a good day. Do you mind if I ask which clinic?

Lotus and Bigger- thinking of you and wishing you well. 
That goes for everyone really! :)

Getting so impatient for my sono over here! It never feels like the first half of my cycle goes this slowly. It is dragging!! And, I feel almost absolutely nothing. Usually I feel bloated and twingy by now. Not sure how to feel about that 

So, DH went to a bachelor party this weekend. And lost his phone. I'm moderately irritated. Now he needs a replacement and wants to upgrade. Ummm, shouldn't I get the upgrade, being as I'm the responsible adult here?!! Men!


----------



## Galen

Sugarplum=sugarpi...autocorrect ahh!


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies just a fast post..

No one on here upset me. I'm having some family issues & my SIL is very jeosuly of me having children. I had to make the hardest choice of finally having my mother put in the nursing home for good. Which has really made me very depressed. My old DD has a staph infection so she's very sick so been taking care of her. Then my goat is gone in labor so now on goat watch with a snow storm going on. My soon be 2 yr old is starting to learn to potty train so it's a busy time right now. TTC is been really hard on me since not a + on a HPT yet an it now soon be 2 years of TTC. So be doing our last IUI and if not pregnant have wait til June or JUly too see a new RE which done got picked out.

Just so much going on an been having 2nd thoughts on TTC. Went for another blood draw today to recheck my FSH,TSH an E2 see my levels have changed. As the last time had them checked was last year in June. So I asked for another blood draw to see how things look. Hope my levels not changed much with my age.. 


So for now just don't have time to be on forums an all of this going on. 

Too all the ladies, if I've got time will check in from time to time but right now just NO TIME on hands for fun on the net. 


Karen, Prayerful.. Thinking of you all an will send a pM when can get slowed down.


Congrats too any of the BFP may you all have a HH9M=Happy Healthy 9 Months.. 

Too the others be thinking of you an praying all gets a BFP soon. Then ones that had a MC or etc.. I'm sorry to hear an be praying for you all..


----------



## MissyLissy

CD16 and still no O. Dang... I was so hopeful this would work. :(

Is it too much to ask for even a single positive OPK...ever? Sigh.... TTC suuuuuucks.


----------



## MMW430

Galen said:


> Sugarplum- what did doc say?
> 
> CSG- like Karen, I always have to trigger ovulation with Ovidrel. I'm no help, sorry! I would say Clomid didn't exactly work as expected if your cycle was 65 days though, right?!
> Hope Femara is the one for you!!
> 
> Karen- how was your SIS? Hope it was a piece of cake!
> 
> MMW- I think your perspective sounds great. Glad you're having a good day. Do you mind if I ask which clinic?
> 
> Lotus and Bigger- thinking of you and wishing you well.
> That goes for everyone really! :)
> 
> Getting so impatient for my sono over here! It never feels like the first half of my cycle goes this slowly. It is dragging!! And, I feel almost absolutely nothing. Usually I feel bloated and twingy by now. Not sure how to feel about that
> 
> So, DH went to a bachelor party this weekend. And lost his phone. I'm moderately irritated. Now he needs a replacement and wants to upgrade. Ummm, shouldn't I get the upgrade, being as I'm the responsible adult here?!! Men!

Not at all! I'm at the Cleveland Clinic. Unsure if I ever mentioned, but I live in a suburb of Cleveland.


----------



## Csg11779

Today was CD 14 and I'm so impatient to ovulate already! I'm using the Clear Blue Easy fertility monitor and the Target brand ovulation test sticks. I want to be extra sure, so I'm doing them both this month. Hopefully they match up. Anyone have good luck with these? I'm supposed to call the dr for an u/s after a positive test, if no positive test we will do an u/s and blood work. Hoping for a dual positive in the next few days!

Hope you all are having a good start to the week and good luck to all :)


----------



## kel21

Sorry for no o yet MissyLissy

Good luck Bigger!

Hope you get your dual pos's soon Csg!

AFM- Longest tww ever! Not really, but it feels like it! At least now when I test I have a reasonable chance of seeing a line :) Can't wait for smu today! Hopefully I will get my prog results today!


----------



## MissyLissy

Holy crap! I woke up this morning, pee'd on the Clear Blue strip, sat around waiting for the blank circle that I get every single time, and what do you know? I FINALLY got a smiley!!!! The way I jumped up in disbelief and went running downstairs to show my husband, you'd think it was really a BFP for pregnancy!!! Haha! Six months in, and I finally have signs of O!! Thanks Femara! ;)


----------



## karenh

MMW430: It is so good that you are in a good place, comfortable with your decision, and trusting of your facility! I wish you all the best. I have heard a lot of good things about the Cleveland Clinic. My RE came from there.

Galen: Sorry time is dragging. I totally agree you should get the upgrade!

Bigger: I am sorry your life is so crazy and stressful right now. Take some time to take care of yourself too. Good luck!

MissyLissy: Yay! Congrats on your ovulation! Now catch that egg! :winkwink:

Csg: Good luck looking for your + OPK. When did the Dr say to call if you havent gotten a + yet?

Kel: I may be just out if it this morning but I cant think of what smu stands for. When will you test? Good luck, I hope this is it for you!

AFM: My SIS went well. It was a little painful, but I am really sensitive in my reproductive organs so that was to be expected. RE said everything looks normal. He put me on BCP starting last night even though it was CD10. He said my lining was still small so it should be ok. I will start my Femara April 19th, and I have my mid cycle U/S May 2nd. This means I will get my results 2-3 days after my birthday. It is so funny. It will be the same timing after my birthday as it was with DH and his birthday when we got our BFP. I hope that is a good sign. It is going to be a long who months though.


----------



## kel21

karen smu-second morning urine. Mine is always the most concentrated at that time. fmu sucks for me! lol BFN for me today :( Also starting to get af type cramps, and that never means anything good for me. Glad to hear your sis went well :)


----------



## kel21

Just wanted to let you ladies know I got my progesterone level back and it was 27.9!!!!!! I am so so excited! That is an amazing number for me! Clomid only ever got me to 11! Now I just need my bfp :)


----------



## karenh

I am glad your progesterone level was so good! Sorry you got a BFN today. How many days past O are you?


----------



## kel21

10dpo today


----------



## Galen

Karen- really glad your SIS was normal. I think you're right...that timing is a good sign!

Kel- sorry you saw bfn today....but that is fabulous news about your progesterone! Hope AF stays away!


----------



## Allika

Hello Ladies,

has anyone made experiences with combining Femara and Injections?


----------



## Galen

Hi Allika, I'm only on my second cycle of Femara plus injects, so I don't really have tons of experience with it. Last time I did Femara 3-7, then injects 7-trigger. This time I've been doing injects since day 3, along with Femara 3-7. My follie check is tomorrow. I'm anxious, as I am feeling completely non-bloated, no ovary twinges, none of my usual GI symptoms. It's weird.


----------



## Galen

Oh, and I meant to say good luck to you!,


----------



## Allika

How did the first cycle go? What did your doctor tell you what he wanted to achieve with this protocol?


----------



## Galen

First cycle was BFN. I did have multiple follies though, enough that they mentioned we might want to consider abstaining, but I am low risk for multiples due to age, so we went ahead. I never really stopped bleeding after my period though- spotted heavily until day 12 or so. So the goal with this new protocol is to increase my estrogen earlier and hopefully keep hormones in better balance, and aim to see better synchronicity in follie growth and hopefully better quality.

What dose of injectables are you doing?


----------



## Allika

37.5 on Day 6 & 7 in addition to 7.5 Femara Day 3-7. So very low...


----------



## Prayerful

Karen - Glad your SIS went well!

Kel - Sorry for the BFN.

Allika - Hi! I do Femara with Follistim, Ovidrel, and now Intralipids. I follow the same schedule that Galen was previously doing... Femara 5mg days 3-7 and Follistim 50-100 IU days 7 - trigger. No BFPs yet, but I respond very well to the protocol. 

AFM: Today is CD1. :( I go tomorrow for my baseline scan. Praying there are no cysts but wouldn't be surprised if I have one on my left ovary. I've been having pain in that area off and on for a few days.


----------



## karenh

Sorry AF showed up. Good luck at your scan.


----------



## Prayerful

Thanks Karen! Scan today showed 6 small follies on the left and not sure how many more on the right. I do have a 9 x 15 cyst on the right (I thought for sure I would have one on the left) but it is collapsing and doc said it is ok to go ahead with a treated cycle!! I start Femara tomorrow and go back on Tuesday to make sure I'm on track for my Intralipid infusion on Wednesday and IUI on Monday.


----------



## kel21

Glad you got the go ahead to do a medicated cycle Prayerful. Yay for follies too :)

afm- will test (again :) ) later this am, yesterday I had something on a frer, but only if you tilted it just right. Not sure if it was faint faint line or just indent. So I have my fxd for today for a real line :) Also got the message on ff that my chart went triphasic. That would be more exciting if I had a bfp and had never gotten it before with bfn. lol


----------



## karenh

Prayerful: I am glad you have some good follicles and that the cyst is not going to stop you. Good luck with your next round!

Kel21: Your chart looks promising! I hope today is the day! Good luck!


----------



## kel21

Thanks karen, but it's not. bfn :(
https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test112645
Just in case anyone else likes to squint :)


----------



## Csg11779

CD 17 and finally a high reading on the CBE monitor and a faint line on the other test stick! So the hormones are changing and going in the right direction. So impatient and excited lol :)


----------



## karenh

kel21 said:


> Thanks karen, but it's not. bfn :(
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test112645
> Just in case anyone else likes to squint :)

So sorry. When do you expect AF?


----------



## kel21

af is due in 2-3 days


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies just popped in for a sec..
AFM: Still been busy but will say had to take my oldest daughter to the ER the other morning due to been really sick in stomach. So they changed her antibiotics & found out her doctor was treating her wrong on being sick wise. She don't have a staph infection but a ear infection. For the other stuff it's going OK still teaching potty training for our soon be 2yr.

Our oldest had a competition today and she won 2 ribbons and now she's got another competition coming up next week an if she wins again she'll go state. 

Now for how I'm doing on TTC wise. Had a blood draw on day5 an the results are in but will call tomorrow an see how my levels look. Today is CD8 an already having FUN will start opk testing this weekend an BD'ng more an when get a Peak on my CBFM call RE office an then go in for IUI.. 

I'll post what my results is when get them. It maybe a few days before post them but will. 

Got to run as got stuff to do once again..

kel21...? you still have time for a BFP, hang in there an don't give up

Karenh..? How is things with you?

Prayerful..? How are you doing also?

Csg11779..? Great to hear you've got a high reading...I think you said was doing Femara..


----------



## karenh

biggerfamily said:


> Karenh..? How is things with you?

I am ok. I think I am coming down with a cold. Getting excited for our cruise. Really wanting to get pregnant today, but we still have over a month.


----------



## Prayerful

Sorry for the BFN, Kel. I could almost make out something faint too so it was sad to hear you got a BFN. 

CSG - Glad things are going well for you so far!

Bigger - I'm glad they finally figured out what was wrong with your daughter. 

AFM - I'm doing well. Got to spend some much needed quality time with DH tonight before he headed to work. Also, I started Femara 5mg tonight! So ready to get this cycle underway and on to the TWW for more dreaded waiting! :loopy:


----------



## babybemine

af got me. on to cycle 3


----------



## kel21

Sorry babybemine *hugs*


----------



## karenh

babybemine said:


> af got me. on to cycle 3

So sorry.


----------



## Galen

Prayerful- glad for the green light this cycle! Baby dust!

Kel- sorry about bfn :( I am fascinated by those who can chart. It never works for me!

CSG- good luck! Glad you got your peak!

Bigger- glad your daughter can be getting to feeling better now. Speedy recovery! Sounds like you guys are busy. 

Karen- I am jealous of your cruise! Soak up the sun for me! Vitamin D is good for fertility :)

Babybemine - sorry too for bfn :( Do something fun this weekend!

AFM- ovidrel 2 days ago. Had at least 1 19mm, 1 18mm and 2 15mm follies. Sigh. I would be more excited if I hadn't had 5 follies before and BFN. We shall see....


----------



## karenh

Galen said:


> Prayerful- glad for the green light this cycle! Baby dust!
> 
> Kel- sorry about bfn :( I am fascinated by those who can chart. It never works for me!
> 
> CSG- good luck! Glad you got your peak!
> 
> Bigger- glad your daughter can be getting to feeling better now. Speedy recovery! Sounds like you guys are busy.
> 
> Karen- I am jealous of your cruise! Soak up the sun for me! Vitamin D is good for fertility :)
> 
> Babybemine - sorry too for bfn :( Do something fun this weekend!
> 
> AFM- ovidrel 2 days ago. Had at least 1 19mm, 1 18mm and 2 15mm follies. Sigh. I would be more excited if I hadn't had 5 follies before and BFN. We shall see....

Do you get 4-5 follicles on Femara? I can't seem to get more than 2. I hope at least one of them stick!


----------



## Galen

Thanks Karen :)

These last 2 cycles have been combo- Femara plus Follistim. I only get about 2 follies on straight Femara as well


----------



## LolaM

Galen said:


> Thanks Karen :)
> 
> These last 2 cycles have been combo- Femara plus Follistim. I only get about 2 follies on straight Femara as well

hmmmm...When i was on femara and metformin, I would get 3 or 4 on each side! :shrug:


----------



## babybemine

karen I have had several small follies but only two each time they counted as big enough to matter.


----------



## Galen

Wow, Lola, what dose of Femara?

Babybemine- Same. Always some small non growers for me mixed in there


----------



## biggerfamily

Blood work on CD 5 which shocked the nurse..
TSH 1.97
Estradiol 35.8
FSH 7.5 

They said that was just GREAT for someone my age.. So that makes me feel really good not even close to the M word yet.. :happydance:

Sometime next week IUI, praying it will work soon..

May everyone have a GREAT EASTER... Check again when have more time.. Just got these results an had to share... I'm so HAPPY their still GREAT..


----------



## biggerfamily

LolaM said:


> Galen said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Karen :)
> 
> These last 2 cycles have been combo- Femara plus Follistim. I only get about 2 follies on straight Femara as well
> 
> hmmmm...When i was on femara and metformin, I would get 3 or 4 on each side! :shrug:Click to expand...

Question for you LolaM..? Did you have lots of cramping on Femara? I'm on 5mg an by the last pill I always have lots of cramping. Hopeing for lots of good follices this time around. Sometimes I would have 4-5 others times would have only 2follies. 

Prayerful & Karenh.. Still thinking of you all an praying.

Other ladies may you all get your BFP soon also.

Now I got to get off here an get to town...


----------



## Csg11779

I got my dual positive opk tests with the target sticks and the CBE monitor this am. My abdomin area feels bloated and tender. My ovaries feel heavy and swollen. It's slightly painful and there will be no laying on my stomach lol. I'm sure this is all normal... Right? ;)


----------



## LolaM

Galen said:


> Wow, Lola, what dose of Femara?
> 
> Babybemine- Same. Always some small non growers for me mixed in there


500 mg metformin and im _*thinking*_ 5mg of letrozole, 2.5 mg 2 pills days 3-7


----------



## LolaM

biggerfamily said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galen said:
> 
> 
> Question for you LolaM..? Did you have lots of cramping on Femara? I'm on 5mg an by the last pill I always have lots of cramping. Hopeing for lots of good follices this time around. Sometimes I would have 4-5 others times would have only 2follies.
> 
> Uh--not alot of cramping with the pill taking, i woujld get bloated, but that might have been the metformin. Towards the end, my periods would be horrid. I could FEEL my uterus contracting, it was very painful. Now, im not taking any meds and AF is nearly a breeze, major cramps day one, then nothing after that, except this time was crampy the whole way through.Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Prayerful

Babybemine - Sorry for the BFN

Galen - Good luck this cycle. I hope it goes well! 5 follies certainly sounds good!

Bigger - Congratulations on the good numbers! I know you have been worried about that. Hopefully now you can relax a little.

CSG - Yay! Congrats on the pos OPKs!


----------



## sugarpi24

I think ill be starting femera on Sunday as long as everything looks good tomorrow on the ultrasound and blood work :) super excited to be in the game again! We had to take a break last cycle due to a cyst :(


----------



## Prayerful

Glad you're back in it Sugarpi! I know all too well how frustrating it can be to have to sit out a cycle for cysts. How did your u/s go today?


----------



## sugarpi24

It went really well....no cysts....and my blood work was normal....so hopefully my insurance approves the injections right away so I can get them this cycle...or it'll be just femera....if we do injections we will be doing an IUI :) super excited!


----------



## Prayerful

Good!! So glad to hear that! I hope all goes well with the insurance and you get to do your IUI!


----------



## Galen

Go Sugarpi Go!


----------



## babybemine

waiting on phone call for this cycle then will start pills today. they called but I was sleeping. groomsmen from our wedding just became a father to a oops baby with a fling. happy for the chance to play with a baby but wishing it was my announcement.


----------



## MMW430

Just a quick update. The pharmacy was able to quibble with the insurance companies, which got the cost of the meds down from $2300 to $646. I'm pretty overwhelmed right now by all of this medication. I don't have to start until next Saturday. I really wish Femara would have worked, but what can you do?

I'm sure you'll have your announcement soon, babybe. That stuff drives me crazy.


----------



## sugarpi24

MMW what medication are you getting? I got my femera today which was $2.94....something like that and when I had to do injections I had to pay $160 I think upfront :/ ttc is so expensive when you have to go through what we go through :( I have to wait til tomorrow to find out if insurance will cover the injections....I hope I hope I hope!!!


----------



## MMW430

sugarpi24 said:


> MMW what medication are you getting? I got my femera today which was $2.94....something like that and when I had to do injections I had to pay $160 I think upfront :/ ttc is so expensive when you have to go through what we go through :( I have to wait til tomorrow to find out if insurance will cover the injections....I hope I hope I hope!!!

Femara wasn't working, so we are starting the IVF process. We had to get a loan for 10k to do this. It's terrible how expensive it is. Femara only cost me $10 a month. I wish it had worked.


----------



## Galen

Good luck to both of you, MMW and Sugarpi! 

MMW- I imagine you have a calendar with dates and doses of all the meds, right? Don't look too far ahead, just take it a day or two at a time. You've got this!


----------



## MMW430

Galen said:


> Good luck to both of you, MMW and Sugarpi!
> 
> MMW- I imagine you have a calendar with dates and doses of all the meds, right? Don't look too far ahead, just take it a day or two at a time. You've got this!

Well, the thing is, I wasn't even aware of half these medicines. When DH and I went to the teach session she talked about only 2 of the injections, and the antibiotics after the retrieval/pain medicine after. When the pharmacist called me and was explaining everything, I was writing it all down thinking "What the heck...?" I even asked DH if maybe I was just so overwhelmed I missed her talking about all of this, and he said he has no recollection of that and that we "obviously got the bad nurse".

I know when to start the Lupron, and have a timeline for when to start the second inject/plan retrieval and transfer, but as for the rest of it? Not a clue. I'm not due to start Lupron until Saturday, so some time between now and then I'm going to have to call. I'm more anxious about getting verification that we have the rest of the finances secure. They assured me it would be fine, but I want something in black and white.


----------



## karenh

It seems like a lot has happened over the weekend. Congratz on the great lab results! MMW good luck with the IVF and figuring out all the meds.


----------



## sugarpi24

MMW when I asked my doctor how much IVF was incase we had to go that route I about freaked!! I was like omg! the lady laughed at my response...I think my response had a cuss word in there :) lol but I know now that we could get a loan to get the money to day that...once we pay off this one that we just got out to pay off some debt. so I know its possible...I didn't think we would be able to afford it...but with some of our debt gone...and if we get to that point I guess we could do it. I really hope the IVF works for you MMW!! my aunt and uncle got pregnant with IVF...and they have a beautiful and smart little girl! :) so good luck!!!


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> It seems like a lot has happened over the weekend. Congratz on the great lab results! MMW good luck with the IVF and figuring out all the meds.




sugarpi24 said:


> MMW when I asked my doctor how much IVF was incase we had to go that route I about freaked!! I was like omg! the lady laughed at my response...I think my response had a cuss word in there :) lol but I know now that we could get a loan to get the money to day that...once we pay off this one that we just got out to pay off some debt. so I know its possible...I didn't think we would be able to afford it...but with some of our debt gone...and if we get to that point I guess we could do it. I really hope the IVF works for you MMW!! my aunt and uncle got pregnant with IVF...and they have a beautiful and smart little girl! :) so good luck!!!

Thanks Karen. It'll all get figured out. It's just annoying.

Sugar: It is expensive, but I'm hoping it'll be worth it. Had they not been able to get insurance to cover some of the meds, it would have been at the most, $2300. The whole actual procedure is going to cost (rounded up) 10k. It's just really frustrating, because I'm starting to feel like we're never going to be out of debt. We bought our house last year, so all the stuff we had to get with that (carpet, appliances etc.) was going to be paid off in May/June. Now, we're going to have more. Oh well. Hearing success stories gives me hope.


----------



## sugarpi24

MMW I know what you mean about debt! I have school loans out the butt til 2027...mortgage...credit cards...car loan..now a personal loan! :( it never seems to end! we still need a new roof on the house cuz its leaking.. foundation fixed on the one corner of the house :( sucks being a home owner sometimes! my insurance wont cover IVF either...they cover anything other procedure...and 6 iui's a lifetime! if we do an iui this cycle itll be our 2nd one. we are lucky that our insurance at least covers some of the things...I know there are ppl out there that their insurance doesn't cover anything. im hoping youll get pregnant with this IVF! now do you only get one try at 10k? or until you get pregnant. my doctor does "batch" ivf cycles.,...what does that mean?


----------



## MMW430

sugarpi24 said:


> MMW I know what you mean about debt! I have school loans out the butt til 2027...mortgage...credit cards...car loan..now a personal loan! :( it never seems to end! we still need a new roof on the house cuz its leaking.. foundation fixed on the one corner of the house :( sucks being a home owner sometimes! my insurance wont cover IVF either...they cover anything other procedure...and 6 iui's a lifetime! if we do an iui this cycle itll be our 2nd one. we are lucky that our insurance at least covers some of the things...I know there are ppl out there that their insurance doesn't cover anything. im hoping youll get pregnant with this IVF! now do you only get one try at 10k? or until you get pregnant. my doctor does "batch" ivf cycles.,...what does that mean?

The 10k pretty much covers this one time. If it were to fail (which I'm seriously hoping wont be the case) there will hopefully be frozen we can use (they anticipate getting a decent amount of eggs because I have good sqq quantity and quality, and because I'm only 24). If we had to do it again, it would be some what cheaper because I wouldn't need all the medicine again because ideally they wont need to do a retrieval because they'll get frozen eggs. We could probably afford one more cycle. I'm not sure about the batch cycle thing. Maybe it's trying reapeatedly with all the eggs they get before charging you again?

DH and I both have school loans. I don't even know when they'll be paid off at this point. Oh well. It'll all be worth it when it works. I'm just trying to stay positive. 

I really hope Femara works for you. Wish it had worked better for me.


----------



## karenh

Our RE charges you for like three IVFs and then if it works you are good to go, if in three rounds and some FETs you still aren't pregnant you get most of your money back. So you could really over pay, or get all your money back. I don't know if we will do it if we have to get to IVF.


----------



## biggerfamily

Fast post.. IUI first thing in the morning.. Got peak first thing this morning.. 

Post more when have time. Just got to hotel an fixing to take a short nap then suppertime..


----------



## LolaM

sugarpi24 said:


> MMW I know what you mean about debt! I have school loans out the butt til 2027...mortgage...credit cards...car loan..now a personal loan! :( it never seems to end! we still need a new roof on the house cuz its leaking.. foundation fixed on the one corner of the house :( sucks being a home owner sometimes! my insurance wont cover IVF either...they cover anything other procedure...and 6 iui's a lifetime! if we do an iui this cycle itll be our 2nd one. we are lucky that our insurance at least covers some of the things...I know there are ppl out there that their insurance doesn't cover anything. im hoping youll get pregnant with this IVF! now do you only get one try at 10k? or until you get pregnant. my doctor does "batch" ivf cycles.,...what does that mean?

My insurance doesnt cover fertility stuff at all, not even a consultation. Just with diagnosis and blood tests hubs and I are in $5k, and we only did 3 rounds of IUI. Our chances with IVF are 36% so we arent going to be spending 10k or more on 36%, if it was-say-75% we would absolutely be at the clinic, which is 4 hours from my house. Even my GYN couldnt argue that one with me, he also suffers fertility issues with his wife. Randomly, they get preg naturally about every 4 years. They are the Special Olympics of reproduction! They had a baby in December, I think its their 3rd or 4th child.


----------



## Galen

Lola- LOL at "the Special Olympics of reproduction!" HA!!

I've heard repeatedly that everyone goes through fertility peaks and lows. It's like we all have forever to just hang around waiting to catch the good wave though...

I don't know if it's the same for you...but at my office, batching means they group people together for IVF cycles. So they only start a new batch of patients every 8 weeks or so. If you get set to go in the meantime, they just maintain you on birth control pills until it's time for the next batch to start. My understanding is that it's a pretty common practice.

Ughhhh...student loans...don't remind me. I feel like I've already been paying FOREVER and the giant balance is still glaring at me every month!


----------



## LotusBlossom

MMW- if you have any questions about IVF, you should check out another forum I am on called "anyone doing FET/IVF jan feb mar 2013" or some version of that. :) Feel free to private message me as well. I went through a fresh IVF cycle in Dec and a frozen one in Feb. You are lucky, one fresh cycle with meds was approx $18,000 with our clinic.


----------



## Beebop12

Hi all! I just decided to join this forum. Me and my hubby have been ttc for over two years. Here's our story...
We started TTC 2 Yeats ago naturally. After 6 months things just seemed a little off, so I saw my doc. I was diagnosed with Pcos:cry:. I waited another 6 months before trying the clomid route. Got pg last Jan on my first round and ended up in a chemical pg. I then started seeing a specialist - did a few rounds of clomind iui and all bfn. Also, my lining became super thin, so he switched to Femara. I've done three rounds of Femara now. This past month my lining was STILL thin on Femara, so no IUI and he just told us to let it take its course and we will do more testing. Then, to my surprise BFP! Beta levels were as follows: 20. 32, 54, 114, 182, 305. Did ultrasound at 5 weeks, nothing there. Diagnosed with ectopic pg and took a methotrexate shot today. :cry: now we are waiting 3 months to try again, so it completely leaves my system. 

I'm pretty down right now and a little worried it may never happen. Anyone else have similar issues? With a chemical pg and now ectopic, it seems like one of these times it has to work!

I'm happy to join here with you ladies and hoping we can all get BFPs soon!


----------



## sugarpi24

MMW430 said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> MMW I know what you mean about debt! I have school loans out the butt til 2027...mortgage...credit cards...car loan..now a personal loan! :( it never seems to end! we still need a new roof on the house cuz its leaking.. foundation fixed on the one corner of the house :( sucks being a home owner sometimes! my insurance wont cover IVF either...they cover anything other procedure...and 6 iui's a lifetime! if we do an iui this cycle itll be our 2nd one. we are lucky that our insurance at least covers some of the things...I know there are ppl out there that their insurance doesn't cover anything. im hoping youll get pregnant with this IVF! now do you only get one try at 10k? or until you get pregnant. my doctor does "batch" ivf cycles.,...what does that mean?
> 
> The 10k pretty much covers this one time. If it were to fail (which I'm seriously hoping wont be the case) there will hopefully be frozen we can use (they anticipate getting a decent amount of eggs because I have good sqq quantity and quality, and because I'm only 24). If we had to do it again, it would be some what cheaper because I wouldn't need all the medicine again because ideally they wont need to do a retrieval because they'll get frozen eggs. We could probably afford one more cycle. I'm not sure about the batch cycle thing. Maybe it's trying reapeatedly with all the eggs they get before charging you again?
> 
> DH and I both have school loans. I don't even know when they'll be paid off at this point. Oh well. It'll all be worth it when it works. I'm just trying to stay positive.
> 
> I really hope Femara works for you. Wish it had worked better for me.Click to expand...

oh well I hope it works for you this cycle!! that's good that you have a high nymber of follicles! :) good luck!


----------



## sugarpi24

LolaM said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> MMW I know what you mean about debt! I have school loans out the butt til 2027...mortgage...credit cards...car loan..now a personal loan! :( it never seems to end! we still need a new roof on the house cuz its leaking.. foundation fixed on the one corner of the house :( sucks being a home owner sometimes! my insurance wont cover IVF either...they cover anything other procedure...and 6 iui's a lifetime! if we do an iui this cycle itll be our 2nd one. we are lucky that our insurance at least covers some of the things...I know there are ppl out there that their insurance doesn't cover anything. im hoping youll get pregnant with this IVF! now do you only get one try at 10k? or until you get pregnant. my doctor does "batch" ivf cycles.,...what does that mean?
> 
> My insurance doesnt cover fertility stuff at all, not even a consultation. Just with diagnosis and blood tests hubs and I are in $5k, and we only did 3 rounds of IUI. Our chances with IVF are 36% so we arent going to be spending 10k or more on 36%, if it was-say-75% we would absolutely be at the clinic, which is 4 hours from my house. Even my GYN couldnt argue that one with me, he also suffers fertility issues with his wife. Randomly, they get preg naturally about every 4 years. They are the Special Olympics of reproduction! They had a baby in December, I think its their 3rd or 4th child.Click to expand...

yeah I know im one of the lucky ones where my insurance actually covers fertility! I could only imagine what kind of debt we would be in if we didn't! hubby says im gonna put us in the poor house but I told him to hush and just go with it! I don't think some ppl realize how hard it is for some ppl to get pregnant! are you guys adopting? I thought I read that somewhere...


----------



## LolaM

sugarpi24 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> MMW I know what you mean about debt! I have school loans out the butt til 2027...mortgage...credit cards...car loan..now a personal loan! :( it never seems to end! we still need a new roof on the house cuz its leaking.. foundation fixed on the one corner of the house :( sucks being a home owner sometimes! my insurance wont cover IVF either...they cover anything other procedure...and 6 iui's a lifetime! if we do an iui this cycle itll be our 2nd one. we are lucky that our insurance at least covers some of the things...I know there are ppl out there that their insurance doesn't cover anything. im hoping youll get pregnant with this IVF! now do you only get one try at 10k? or until you get pregnant. my doctor does "batch" ivf cycles.,...what does that mean?
> 
> My insurance doesnt cover fertility stuff at all, not even a consultation. Just with diagnosis and blood tests hubs and I are in $5k, and we only did 3 rounds of IUI. Our chances with IVF are 36% so we arent going to be spending 10k or more on 36%, if it was-say-75% we would absolutely be at the clinic, which is 4 hours from my house. Even my GYN couldnt argue that one with me, he also suffers fertility issues with his wife. Randomly, they get preg naturally about every 4 years. They are the Special Olympics of reproduction! They had a baby in December, I think its their 3rd or 4th child.Click to expand...
> 
> yeah I know im one of the lucky ones where my insurance actually covers fertility! I could only imagine what kind of debt we would be in if we didn't! hubby says im gonna put us in the poor house but I told him to hush and just go with it! I don't think some ppl realize how hard it is for some ppl to get pregnant! are you guys adopting? I thought I read that somewhere...Click to expand...

yes, we have moved on to adoption and stopped taking medications. Its too crushing to try and try and pay and pay and see the dr every month and time the humping and get no results. So in December when i had been taking my meds for a YEAR we just decided together that that wasnt the path we wanted to take. Sometimes we talk about IVF but its not a real possibility for us. Every month that goes by and AF shows up, I know we made the right choice. This month I was 5 days late, i didnt test, i was just waiting and waiting and every time i went to the bathroom nothing happened but I think i knew it was nothing. Our application will be complete on Aprl 10th so we should have a placement by summer, which is mid june. And Im thinking about moving schools--i like to live rrrrrrrrrrrright on the edge!


----------



## sugarpuff

Beebop12 said:


> Hi all! I just decided to join this forum. Me and my hubby have been ttc for over two years. Here's our story...
> We started TTC 2 Yeats ago naturally. After 6 months things just seemed a little off, so I saw my doc. I was diagnosed with Pcos:cry:. I waited another 6 months before trying the clomid route. Got pg last Jan on my first round and ended up in a chemical pg. I then started seeing a specialist - did a few rounds of clomind iui and all bfn. Also, my lining became super thin, so he switched to Femara. I've done three rounds of Femara now. This past month my lining was STILL thin on Femara, so no IUI and he just told us to let it take its course and we will do more testing. Then, to my surprise BFP! Beta levels were as follows: 20. 32, 54, 114, 182, 305. Did ultrasound at 5 weeks, nothing there. Diagnosed with ectopic pg and took a methotrexate shot today. :cry: now we are waiting 3 months to try again, so it completely leaves my system.
> 
> I'm pretty down right now and a little worried it may never happen. Anyone else have similar issues? With a chemical pg and now ectopic, it seems like one of these times it has to work!
> 
> I'm happy to join here with you ladies and hoping we can all get BFPs soon!

Hi, sorry to hear of your ectopic :( I'm currently going through my second early loss this year after getting pregnant using femara. I was ttc for two years before getting pregnant with my daughter on my first cycle of femara. She is now three years old and we have been ttc again for 30 cycles - over the last 14 months I've done 7 cycles of femara and got pregnant in December last year (cycle 27) and again in march this year (cycle 30) both femara cycles. 

I'm having a lap in 11 days to see if I have more endo/adhesions to remove and hopefully once I have that I may get pregnant and actually have the baby too !


----------



## kel21

af finally got me :( I'm going to skip a month (family vacation with in-laws during fertile time hehe) of femara so I don't waste it! Hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## Galen

Welcome Bebop! I am sorry to hear about your losses. I have had chemical and missed miscarriages before, but never an ectopic. I imagine it is very hard to add the waiting on top of it all. Wishing you good luck and baby dust!

Sugar puff- I am so sorry you have been dealing with losses as well. I hope your lap is helpful! Hugs and baby dust!

Kel- lol at family vacation during fertile period. Ha! Maybe a little unmedicated sneaky bd'ing is all you need! ;) hope you have a good vacation. 

Lola- sounds like you are so close with the adoption. It sounds like a lot of preparation. Congrats!!

Just two week waiting again over here <impatient toe tapping....>


----------



## karenh

Bigger: How did you IUI go? I am glad it is finally here! Praying this is the one for you!

Bebop: Welcome to the group. I had a similar situation, I never responded to Clomid though. After six rounds of Clomid, with a surgery after two breaking them up, and no ovulation, I was switched to an RE. After 4 femara IUIs we got our BFP January 2nd. My HSG was weird: 35.6, 39.87, 33.87, 19.14, 20.89, 40.56, 145, 247. Then I had the Methotrexate January 28th at eight weeks. I finally get to start Femara again April 19th and have my mid cycle US May 2nd. My RE is pretty convinces that I should get my BFP within four more IUIs with Femara. We will see what happens. It is really hard to go through. I am sorry that you have to.

Lola: I cant believe you will have a placement in June! That is amazing! Please keep me updated!

Sugarpuff: I am so sorry you are going through another loss! I hope the lap gets you some answers and another little bundle.

Kel: So sorry for AF. Enjoy this month off. I hope it can be as stress free as possible.

Galen: Good luck in your TWW.

AFM: Still chillin on BCP. They are making me nauseous though. I hope that doesnt make me sea sick. We leave in 3 days!


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies the IUI was no go once again.. :cry:

I'm really gutted like crazy & very upset. The nurse said the doctor is only in half a day an my DH couldn't do his thing this morning so been a awful day. I yelled at the nurse saying I don't know how much I can take doing this? 

I told my DH right now I've got mixed feelings again. Wether or not to try again or just want an see a new RE in JUNE. TTC is really now getting to me. We may try on our own but for now just really upset once gain..I'm suppose to have AF again this month so not sure right now should do meds again or just wait.. 

I'm so down once again. When are we going to get a Darn break?

Good luck all may u all see a BFP soon. It don't look going happen to me soon.


----------



## Prayerful

Hi ladies! Just a quick note...

Bigger - SO sorry things didn't work out with the IUI today. 

Karen - Hope you're feeling better before the cruise! You'll have a great time!

Kel - Sorry about AF

Bebop - Welcome! So sorry to hear about your losses. I hope you have better luck from here on!

AFM - Had a CD8 scan today. Lining at 6. Follicles sizes 15, 14, and 12. Also still have cyst at 17. RE thinks follies will grow by 2mm each day so hoping by Friday the follies will be 21, 20, and 18. Going to do intralipid infusion tomorrow, trigger on Thursday, and then IUI on Friday morning!


----------



## babybemine

3rd cycle holy killer migraine with nausea. on day 3 of taking the pills. here is for hoping things getting better since I have to work for the next 2 days of pill taking.


----------



## karenh

Bigger: I am so sorry. I cant even imagine how frustrating that would be. Can you look into DH freezing his sperm? I know it isnt ideal, but he has messed this up way too many times. Something has got to give.

Prayerful: Your numbers look great! I hope that cyst doesnt interfere. Good luck Friday!

Babybemine: Sorry you are having side effects from the Femara. I never have any, but the BCP make my nauseous. It isnt fun to work with that. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## babybemine

l thank God that I had imitrex to take.


----------



## Praying4bump

Hi ladies! Can I join...even though the thread is far along. This month will be my first month on femara/letrozole. Im on bc for now and I will b having my US next week to make sure my follies are supressed. If anything goes well, I will be taking 10 tabs 2.5 mg in 2 1/2 weeks. 

This will be my first round of fertility meds. Good luck ladies!


----------



## Prayerful

Babybemine - I don't normally have side effects with the Femara but have had headaches this cycle for some reason that 800mg of Motrin wouldn't even touch! Glad you have the Immitrex to help though!

Praying - Welcome! Update us with your u/s results next week. Praying it goes well for you!!


----------



## biggerfamily

karen...my DH said he'll not want to do that right now as he wants them fresh as can be. He said the reason couldn't do his thing this time was due to we had already BD 2 days before an he was really stressed by the time limit this time due to our doctor was only in half a day. So it made it hard for him. So Me an him had another talk about things an said we're going to hopefully try again in a few weeks which isnt that far off with our last IUI as it will be the last time with this RE an then in JUNE hopefully see a new RE an talk things out. DH has a APPT in May to his specialist too see how his bloodwork is. 

I've done some very serious thinking on things but not told DH about certain things yet. We're hopeing get do a few more IUI"s an if don't work then I want to do IVF/ICSI/PGD an one other. 

Karen.. Thanks for listening.. Karen may you get feeling better an enjoy your cursie. 

Prayerful..I've got my FX for you.. 

WeLcome too the new members. 

AFM: We still tried TI but no hopes up on that. If don't work this time. I'll be doing another round of 5mg Femara on day 4-8 then the same thing again. I wished things would work so can move on..


----------



## Galen

Sorry bigger :(

Welcome Praying, and good luck!

Karen- are you blissfully cruising yet? Hope you have a blast!!


----------



## babybemine

been more moody this cycle as well. that does not bode well with dh. hoping we still get to bd and this cycle is not wasted. read that the best time to concieve is 5 days before o and the day of and after. wish I could just have a stock pile of dh sperm and put in me frequently during that time period. turkey baster it if I had to. then I could do it anywhere...anytime. not dependent on moods and time


----------



## Galen

The emotional up and downs definitely suck babybe. Sorry :( I hear you sister! Hang in there.

Tested this morning and got temporarily excited because there was a squinty second line. DH denied it at first, but then thought he saw it too. Pretty sure it was just an indent line thought. Dismantled the whole damn thing, and there is the track of a line, but it's clear, no pink. Hopes dashed. Boo.


----------



## Prayerful

Galen, how disappointing! Hopefully you'll still get your positive this cycle though. Maybe that was just a glimpse of things to come! 

AFM - I had my IUI today. Only just over 15 million sperm this time. That is the lowest we've had yet, but RE said that was still good because they want anything over 15 million. I do a second Ovidrel shot in 4 days then a progesterone lab test 3 days after that. Hoping and praying the low number of sperm isn't a problem!


----------



## Galen

Prayerful- Good luck this cycle! 15 million seems like plenty for IUI. Baby dust!

Busy weekend, quite fun overall, but THREE friends announced pregnancies. 1 friend had been casually trying for 2 months. They were planning to take this cycle off because they didn't want a Christmas baby. Sha said they caved one night only...and now they're getting a Christmas baby. Happy for them all....but sad for me :( Had really been hoping for a 2013 baby, as we all are I'm sure. Sigh.

Still have a couple more days left this cycle, pretty much 99% sure there is no pregnancy for me though. I hear AF knocking.


----------



## babybemine

go for ultrasound tomorrow. hoping to hear about all the big follicles waiting for us.


----------



## babybemine

26 and an 11 and I have my surge. now have iui tomorrow


----------



## BSZmom

Hi ladies:). I took femara for the first time this cycle after many chlomid cycles. I went in for my follicle check and I had three but they were really small. They upped my femara and they have me taking it for 5 more days and then back in for another check. Has anyone else's dr had them take two rounds in the same cycle?


----------



## Prayerful

Galen - I don't how well I would deal with it if I had 3 friends announce pregnancies all at the same time! I struggled when ONE of my friends recently announced her pregnancy. She was my last remaining friend without children. Of course I'm happy for her but it hurts to even listen to her talk about it... Anyway, sorry to hear AF is on her way.

Babybemine - Good luck with the IUI tomorrow!!


----------



## LolaM

Prayerful said:


> Galen - I don't how well I would deal with it if I had 3 friends announce pregnancies all at the same time! I struggled when ONE of my friends recently announced her pregnancy. She was my last remaining friend without children. Of course I'm happy for her but it hurts to even listen to her talk about it... Anyway, sorry to hear AF is on her way.
> 
> Babybemine - Good luck with the IUI tomorrow!!

all of my friends have kids, Im the only one that doesnt


----------



## Galen

babybe- fingers crossed for you this cycle. good luck with your IUI!

Welcome bsz- I have not had tht personal experience, but i'm pretty sure other girls around here have. I have heard of some protocols that plan for 10 days of femara, and I think I remember reading and article that reported that regimen had good results. good luck!


----------



## Galen

Prayerful- yeah, I feel that same happy/hurtful way. It s-u-c-k-s.

With these 3 now preggo, I have one remaining non-pregnant close friend. They are planning to start trying next month when they go on a trip to Italy. They conceived on the first month with their son (who is about the same age as my daughter), so I'm certain she will be announcing her pregnancy with their Italian bundle of joy not too long after they get back. Of course I will be happy for them, but I will also have some lingering sadness and would never allude to that for fear of making them feel awkward or guilty. They have every right to enjoy their pregnancies, but now, not only are they all pregnant, but they are all pregnant together. Gag. I need to vent the toxic feelings somehow, and I guess that's here. Sorry y'all!


----------



## Galen

Lola, don't you have an important adoption date coming up this month?!


----------



## babybemine

iui went great. I started ovulating on the way to the doctors....fx for good cycle so I can have my new years baby.


----------



## Cridge

BSZ - On one of my femara cycles, I took 10mg for 5 days and didn't have great follicular development, so I took 12.5mg for 2 more days and ended up ovulating.


----------



## LolaM

Galen said:


> Lola, don't you have an important adoption date coming up this month?!

tomorrow our application will be filed with the state!


----------



## biggerfamily

Prayerful said:


> Galen, how disappointing! Hopefully you'll still get your positive this cycle though. Maybe that was just a glimpse of things to come!
> 
> AFM - I had my IUI today. Only just over 15 million sperm this time. That is the lowest we've had yet, but RE said that was still good because they want anything over 15 million. I do a second Ovidrel shot in 4 days then a progesterone lab test 3 days after that. Hoping and praying the low number of sperm isn't a problem!

Prayerful..15million is GREAT.. Our RE wants it to be 10million or more.. I'll be praying for you to get a BFP this go around.. 

AFM: I'm 9dpo but not getting any hopes up. Staying busy with my mother stuff an more so trying to keep my mind on all that stuff instead of wondering if I'm pregnant or not. I know that may sound awful to others but after seeing BFN now for 2 yrs just can't think of seeing another one of them so trying to keep busy an my oldest is fixing go to STATE for a competition1. She won last week 1st place now going STATE an we're going with her to support her an cheer her on an take lots of photos.. Going away from home will be great an relaxing.. 

Plus working with our bank on getting a loan pay off high interest Credit Cards an save up for IVF/ICSI/PGD an more if need to be, but praying will not come to that. 

Too all the other ladies. May you get a BFP very soon an be praying for you. 

CYA Laters.. Try to check in from time to time. As right now going to be more busy..


----------



## BSZmom

Thanks for the responses everyone:). I am at the dr this morning to see how everything is looking. Fingers crossed:)


----------



## Galen

AF :( Grrrrr.


----------



## Prayerful

Babybemine - Glad the IUI went well for you! I will keep my fingers crossed!

Lola - Yay! It won't be long now!

Galen - Sorry about AF. Fingers crossed for next cycle!

AFM - My younger sister's second child was born on Tuesday night. It was a 3 hour drive for me to the hospital to go see my sister and meet my niece, and you would have thought I was driving to a funeral not the birth of a baby, especially my own niece! But I had such a mix of emotions I was a mess! I'm certainly happy for my sister but it is just so hard knowing that I may never get to experience what she just did. She tried only 2 months! In the time that I have been TTC, both of my sisters have each had a child and one of them got pregnant an additional time, but unfortunately miscarried. I have never gotten a BFP and am truly losing hope that I ever will. Sorry to unload on all of you, but thanks for listening!


----------



## LolaM

Prayerful said:


> Babybemine - Glad the IUI went well for you! I will keep my fingers crossed!
> 
> Lola - Yay! It won't be long now!
> 
> Galen - Sorry about AF. Fingers crossed for next cycle!
> 
> AFM - My younger sister's second child was born on Tuesday night. It was a 3 hour drive for me to the hospital to go see my sister and meet my niece, and you would have thought I was driving to a funeral not the birth of a baby, especially my own niece! But I had such a mix of emotions I was a mess! I'm certainly happy for my sister but it is just so hard knowing that I may never get to experience what she just did. She tried only 2 months! In the time that I have been TTC, both of my sisters have each had a child and one of them got pregnant an additional time, but unfortunately miscarried. I have never gotten a BFP and am truly losing hope that I ever will. Sorry to unload on all of you, but thanks for listening!

I am right there with you. In the time I have been ttc my coworker has gotten preg had the child and is now ttc again all while I'm killing myself ttc without a single bfp. Not even a little bit.


----------



## Galen

Sorry Prayerful...hugs. I understand. My younger sister had both of her babies before me too. It is very hard. Your time is coming! And soon I pray, for everyone. 

I am also feeling very depressed today. Blech. Due to start Femara and injections again tomorrow and just don't want to :( Don't want to sit it out this cycle though either...

Keep us posted on the adoption Lola!! You don't know what gender, right?


----------



## LolaM

Galen said:


> Sorry Prayerful...hugs. I understand. My younger sister had both of her babies before me too. It is very hard. Your time is coming! And soon I pray, for everyone.
> 
> I am also feeling very depressed today. Blech. Due to start Femara and injections again tomorrow and just don't want to :( Don't want to sit it out this cycle though either...
> 
> Keep us posted on the adoption Lola!! You don't know what gender, right?

I know nothing. My application will be sent to the state Monday morning! Then it could take up to 60 days for them to do their part and the. It's a matter of matching us with a child in need


----------



## Prayerful

Galen - Which injections do you take?


----------



## Galen

Lola- so exciting!!

Prayerful- I am on Femara plus Follistim. Still not at all jazzed about starting tonight. AF has been totally weird this time too. Much, much lighter than usual and zero cramps. I would be excited, maybe that is was pregnancy bleeding instead, but bfn the day it started, so....

Maybe that is part of why this cycle didn't work? Doesn't seem like there was much lining in there, although it was normal on ultrasound. Just weird.


----------



## Prayerful

I take the Femara plus Follistim as well. My flow is always very light... Usually medium on the first day, then light for 2-3 days, then spotting for a few days. No one has ever mentioned to me that it might be an issue to have the light flow. I'm sure it is weird for you though if your flow is normally heavier. I say enjoy the lighter flow! :)


----------



## Galen

Thanks for mentioning this Prayerful. This makes me feel better. Sounds normal then, I guess I was just getting used to my ridiculous flow. My acupuncturist just said this morning too that she was expecting some balance in this regard now that we've been doing it for a few months. I will just enjoy!


----------



## Galen

Oh, and what's your protocol? Just curious


----------



## babybemine

if no Bfp the doctor wants us to start with follistim as well.


----------



## Prayerful

I take Femara 5mg days 3-7 then Follistim days 7 until I do the trigger shot. I actually take Prednisone from the day I take the Ovidrel until AF arrives and have an intralipid infusion about 5 days before the IUI. 

I've contemplated accupuncture as well but feel like I'm already getting poked and prodded enough! How long have you been doing it? Do you feel like it is helping?


----------



## Galen

Well, at least I have an explanation about why my period has been so different this time around. I have two cysts, 1 is giant and pretty much engulfing my left ovary. Jeez! The giant one is making estradiol and not allowing me to have my full period.

Needless to say, I have to sit this cycle out. I'm really bummed about it. 

Prayerful- I do really like acupuncture. It definitely ups the ante in terms of needles though, you are right! And I wish it was cheaper, but I do feel more balanced when I'm doing it, my PMS is so much better, and if nothing else it is an hour each week where I get to take a warm and cozy nap!


----------



## sugarpi24

I had yo do that last cycle Galen due yo a cyst it sucks big time!!! :( but its nice not going to the doctors all the time throughout the month.


----------



## Prayerful

Ugh! Sorry to hear about the cysts Galen. I've had LOTS of cysts over the past 2 years so I know how you feel. But like sugarpi said, enjoy the break from all the appts!

Sugarpi - How are things going for you?


----------



## sugarpi24

Its going okay. We are heading here soon to do our 2nd IUI....we have to drive 2 hrs to get there. :( I don't have a good feeling about this cycle but we will see. I only had one good folliçle with injections and such this cycle. .last time we did injections I had 3 possibly 4 good ones :( so I guess I was expecting more but it only takes 1 so hopefully it works.


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies a fast post before hit the bed..

Hope everyone is doing ok an not been sick like we've been. Be praying that you all get a BFP very soon.. 

AFM: Spent 4 1/2 hrs in the ER with Hubby. He's been so sick for almost a week and he finally broke down went to the ER this morning after kinda of fussing at him in the car on the way to Wally world. I told him need go to ER an later we stop by Wally world get stuff for the house an all. He finally agreed. Thought he might had the FLU or pneumonia so they ran lots of test on him but wasn't that. We found out was acute bronchitis so he starts new meds today an rest. I've also been sick too with the same creepy crude too. Not doing no more treatments until all better as DH swimmers maybe low now after a Fever of 102 so a 2 month break from treatments.

Just have FUN the old fashion way an may take a small vacation for ourselves when all better & get bank loan done. 

Still on my TWW which soon be over..


----------



## LolaM

I am in a MOOOOD today!


----------



## Prayerful

Sorry Lola! Anything in particular upsetting you or just our lovely female hormones at work!?


----------



## Galen

Good luck Sugarpi! I feel like I have heard about so many bfps that came on cycles when less follies were present. 1 is all you need!

Bigger- sorry so much sickness is going around your parts. Where do you guys live, if you don't mind me asking? Just curious! Hope everyone is recovered soon

Lola- me too!


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope so!! :/ hubby is all good...he had 186 million sperm after the wash and they wanted at least 50% fast moving and he had 76%!! So better than last tine in January...but hopefully one makes it to my egg!!


----------



## LolaM

Prayerful said:


> Sorry Lola! Anything in particular upsetting you or just our lovely female hormones at work!?

just lovely hormonies:blush::dohh:


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hi ladies, I hope everyone is doing well. AF started today after a week of prometrium. Now to decide....to try the soy, or to wait a little longer. Hubby says lets try it, I'm a little scared


----------



## Prayerful

Yay, sugarpi! Those sound like great numbers!!

Mrs. Stinski - I don't know much about the soy... what is there to be concerned about?


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Prayerful said:


> Yay, sugarpi! Those sound like great numbers!!
> 
> Mrs. Stinski - I don't know much about the soy... what is there to be concerned about?

Im not concerned about anything with the soy, Im just scared to get back into the game of ttcing. I wouldnt be monitored or anything like I was when I was on the femara and going to my RE, Im def not ready for all of that again.


----------



## Prayerful

Ugh! I understand that! TTC is not easy, especially after a loss, I'm sure. We are all here to support you though. :hugs:


----------



## Prayerful

AFM - I am feeling so down lately. I just can't shake the feeling that it is never going to happen for us.


----------



## LolaM

Prayerful said:


> AFM - I am feeling so down lately. I just can't shake the feeling that it is never going to happen for us.

:hug:


----------



## babybemine

Prayerful said:


> AFM - I am feeling so down lately. I just can't shake the feeling that it is never going to happen for us.

Hang in there. :hugs:


----------



## Grateful365

Prayerful said:


> AFM - I am feeling so down lately. I just can't shake the feeling that it is never going to happen for us.

I so understand how you are feeling Prayerful. I felt for years (even as a teenager) that I wasn't able to get pregnant...then for 4 years it never happened which seemed to confirm my feeling. I prayed hard about it for years.

Miracles happen even when you think the odds are against you. Keep your spirits up, its a long road but just keep walking and you will get to where your meant to be! :hugs:


----------



## karenh

Praying4bump: Welcome to the group.

Galen: I am so sorry all your friends are pregnant together. I could not handle that. I hope your friendship can survive the next nine months. Also I am sorry about your cysts and having to take the month off. I hope it resolves quickly for you.

Prayerful: Congratulations on your niece. I am sorry it was so hard to make that drive. The longer drives are the worst because you have way too much time to think.

Lola: Yay! Congratulations on your application being submitted! Now is the hard part, the waiting. Good luck!

Bigger: Sorry you have all been so sick! I hope you get better soon. Taking 2 months off is hard, but it can be so nice as well. I hope you enjoy your time to just be a couple again.

Sugarpie: DH sperm stats look great! One of them has got to work!

Mrs. Stinski: deciding to try again is so scary, but I am excited for you. Good luck!

I am so sorry if I missed anyone, there was a lot I missed while being gone.

AFM: Our cruise was fun. I am really glad to be home though. I do have to say I did not miss facebook AT ALL. I also tried really hard to not think about TTC or babies while on vacation. I did a pretty good job, but then had a few dreams about being pregnant. It was nice to take a short break though. I took my last BCP last night so I start Femara again this week. I cant believe it is time to try again. This morning it hit me that is would be 19 weeks and finding out my babies gender. That was hard. I am ready to move on and try to conceive again. I just dont know how much I have in me, for sure less than 6 months. We will see what the Lord has in store for us.


----------



## sugarpi24

Glad you had a good cruise Karen! I wish I could get away from FB and such :( Sometimes I wonder if I should just delete my account! I hope the femera works this cycle for you guys and the bean sticks!! Im sure its hard...I could only imagine! Good luck this cycle and keep us updated on everything!


----------



## Prayerful

Thanks for the words of support and encouragement, everyone! They are much needed!

Karen - Welcome back! Glad you had fun on the cruise! I can only imagine how tough it must be for you as you reach the milestones for your little angel. Praying for you.


----------



## Galen

Thinking of you Karen and Prayerful! Sending hugs and good spirits! 

To everyone: it will happen for us!


----------



## ZKinsey

Glad you had a good trip Karen!! Praying hard for you, that you get another BFP very very SOON :) Don't give up! The song you have quoted in your signature gave me so much hope when I was TTC....I listened to that over and over in my head. 
&#8220;I might have to wait, I'll never give up. I guess it's half timing, and the other half's luck. Wherever you are, whenever it's right, you'll come out of nowhere and into my life.&#8221;-Michael Buble


----------



## babybemine

RE gave us the option to start injections or do one more dose of femara. Big baby that I am, I choose to do the pills one more time if I am not pregnant. Pills are a bit easier.


----------



## MMW430

Galen: I feel like every day I wake up and some one has another bfp. I can't imagine if it was people that are close to me.

Karen: I'm glad you had fun on your cruise! I would love to do that some day. I hope you get your bfp soon!

babybemine: What kind of injections would it be??

AFM: Quick update on me. I've been doing Lupron injections since April 6. Today I had a baseline ultrasound and a blood draw. Everything looks good, so I'm lowering my Lupron dose on Saturday, and starting Follistem. I have another appointment on Tuesday for another ultrasound/blood draw. I'm sure I'll have more appointments after Tuesday, and then the week after that should be the retrieval and transfer. This has all gone a lot smoother than I had expected. The injections aren't exactly fun, but they don't really hurt, and it's over pretty quickly.


----------



## Prayerful

Babybemine - Haha! I understand how you feel, but really the injections aren't that bad. The needles are super small and you get used to having to inject yourself. Hopefully the pills will work for you this time though so you never have to do the injections!

MMW - Glad things are progressing well! I'm so excited for you!

I've never heard that Michael Buble song before, but I often read the line on Karen's signature. It suits us perfectly in the IF world... and it brings me hope as well.


----------



## karenh

Prayerful said:


> Babybemine - Haha! I understand how you feel, but really the injections aren't that bad. The needles are super small and you get used to having to inject yourself. Hopefully the pills will work for you this time though so you never have to do the injections!
> 
> MMW - Glad things are progressing well! I'm so excited for you!
> 
> I've never heard that Michael Buble song before, but I often read the line on Karen's signature. It suits us perfectly in the IF world... and it brings me hope as well.

I want to echo you remarks. Also, I pointed this out to my DH and he was like, " That isn't what the song is about, it is about finding a girl." UGH! Boys are so dumb sometimes.


----------



## Cridge

Well, maybe you're finding a *baby* girl. :haha:


----------



## karenh

Cridge said:


> Well, maybe you're finding a *baby* girl. :haha:

LOL, that is so good, I should have thought that. Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## Prayerful

karenh said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> I've never heard that Michael Buble song before, but I often read the line on Karen's signature. It suits us perfectly in the IF world... and it brings me hope as well.
> 
> I want to echo you remarks. Also, I pointed this out to my DH and he was like, " That isn't what the song is about, it is about finding a girl." UGH! Boys are so dumb sometimes.Click to expand...

Haha! You're right Karen, they just don't get it sometimes!


----------



## babybemine

an off brand of follistem. not sure of name right now


----------



## LolaM

Prayerful said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> I've never heard that Michael Buble song before, but I often read the line on Karen's signature. It suits us perfectly in the IF world... and it brings me hope as well.
> 
> I want to echo you remarks. Also, I pointed this out to my DH and he was like, " That isn't what the song is about, it is about finding a girl." UGH! Boys are so dumb sometimes.Click to expand...
> 
> Haha! You're right Karen, they just don't get it sometimes!Click to expand...


AGREEED! :dohh:


----------



## Prayerful

Ugh... so it looks like AF is on her way. :( Expecting her to show by Monday at the latest. Hubby is scheduling an appt early next week for additional testing, including a DNA frag test and an enzyme binding test. Hopefully we will get more answers and direction when we get those results back. (And hopefully it is something correctable!!)


----------



## Prayerful

Well, AF has now officially arrived... Surprisingly not too sad about it. I've felt all month that this was NOT going to be my cycle for some reason. Despite not being sad though, I am still incredibly frustrated. Why is this not working!?!

Hope things are going well for the rest of you!


----------



## LolaM

Not for me! I have an icky cold, and i spent 4 hours at a babyshower for a coworker last night!


----------



## Prayerful

Yuck, Lola! That sucks! I have 2 pregnant co-workers right now, another co-worker who just came back from maternity leave, a manager who just had a baby in November, and one of the docs just had a baby in August. They are always showing off pictures of their babies, sharing labor stories, and talking about everything to do with pregnancy. One of the girls who is pregnant says she had been trying for "sooo long!"... it had been 6 months! Give me a break!! Don't get me wrong, I know it can feel like a long time when you want something so badly but sometimes I don't even feel that I have a right to complain, and it's been 2 years for me. I know there are others who have been trying a lot longer than me though.


----------



## LolaM

Prayerful said:


> Yuck, Lola! That sucks! I have 2 pregnant co-workers right now, another co-worker who just came back from maternity leave, a manager who just had a baby in November, and one of the docs just had a baby in August. They are always showing off pictures of their babies, sharing labor stories, and talking about everything to do with pregnancy. One of the girls who is pregnant says she had been trying for "sooo long!"... it had been 6 months! Give me a break!! Don't get me wrong, I know it can feel like a long time when you want something so badly but sometimes I don't even feel that I have a right to complain, and it's been 2 years for me. I know there are others who have been trying a lot longer than me though.

sounds like my work! We had 2 teachers leave to stay home with babies, 2 are preg and due month apart, and my OTHER coworker, is trying to get preg AGAIN. In the time ive been TTC she has...gotten preg, given birth, child is 18 months old and shes trying for another. i gave up long ago! Every month AF shows up is only another reminder that i DONT have a child and i never will carry my husbands child. Not fair to me and CERTAINLY not fair to him but i just think that i was blessed with a husband who is so easy going. He is ready to be done with this BS too. We have about 50 days until the state gives us our license and then BRING ON THE BABIES!!!! We have agreed that any child that comes to our home will be spoiled rotten, no matter how long they stay! :dohh::baby:


----------



## Prayerful

That is an awesome outlook, Lola! I'm so happy for you and your hubby. Any child that gets to have you for patents will be truly blessed!


----------



## LolaM

Prayerful said:


> That is an awesome outlook, Lola! I'm so happy for you and your hubby. Any child that gets to have you for patents will be truly blessed!

I was really mad for a long time but being mad isnt going to change things, and my mother taught me how to take care of myself, so I knew I had options. We could go for more testing but all the testing would lead us to is IVF and that isnt an option for us, at least not at this point in time.


----------



## Chook

Hello ladies! Well I've been missing in action since our failed ivf attempt and need to catch up on how everyone is doing so I have a lot of reading to do. We decided to give ivf another run as we found a non for profit clinic in Sydney. It is so cheap and less then what we were paying for iui's at the private clinic. I have egg collection tomorrow! Feel like my ovaries are the size of oranges at the moment so hopefully we get at least one good quality egg. 

So good to see you almost have a precious child in your arms to love and cherish Lola! I think about you a lot xox


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> Hello ladies! Well I've been missing in action since our failed ivf attempt and need to catch up on how everyone is doing so I have a lot of reading to do. We decided to give ivf another run as we found a non for profit clinic in Sydney. It is so cheap and less then what we were paying for iui's at the private clinic. I have egg collection tomorrow! Feel like my ovaries are the size of oranges at the moment so hopefully we get at least one good quality egg.
> 
> So good to see you almost have a precious child in your arms to love and cherish Lola! I think about you a lot xox

I was just thinking about YOU! Glad you found an affordable place, that must be a sign!


----------



## Chook

I hope so Lola! This is our third attempt at ivf and its starting to take its toll. I'm so excited for you and your husband. Can't wait till you get your little one :)


----------



## karenh

Prayerful: I hope DHs testing goes well, and that you are able to get some answers.

Lola: I am sorry you have a cold. They are not fun. I know, I have one as well. Also, 4 hours is way too long! You are a trooper. I would have been out of there in 1.
You have such a good outlook on this parenting thing. The children that come into your home are going to be so blessed to have you guys as parents.

Chook: I am so glad you were able to find a cheap clinic! Good luck at your retrieval today! Please let us know how it goes!

AFM: AF is here, I have started my 5th round of Femara. DH and I had a talk last night. He isnt sure if he can try any more. We are going to try and figure out what we are going to do. He is thinking maybe take a month of in between each month we try. I am not sure if I can handle one month Femara, one month BCO, back to Femara, then BCP. Personally, I hate the BCP, and I dont know if my body could handle the back and forth of the different hormones. Also, that means we are dragging out how long we are trying. My thoughts have been we do 4 more IUIs with Femara and then if we still arent pregnant then we are just done. That would mean in August either we are pregnant or we are learning how to live child free. This plan would push that all the way out to November. Obviously we still have more talking to do. We will see what the Lord has in store for us I guess.


----------



## TonyaG

Hi Karen, I agree it would be too long and drawn out to go every two months, plus even though it didn't end well, you did have a good response to Femera so I have a good feeling for you.

Chook, I'm glad you have found a way to keep going. Good luck!


----------



## Cridge

Hi Chook!! GL with this cycle! 

Karen, why would you need to do bcp in the months between? I think maybe you should just do it a month at a time. If you can do the femara, do it, if not, take the month off. We're creatures of planning, and this is one thing that we have absolutely no control over and can't really plan even when we try. :dohh: But taking breaks is great, and learning to live child free is great, but you never know what the future holds. We spent 10 long years taking it a month at a time and went through it all (we're done, no - let's try this, no - let's try that, let's adopt, we're done, let's retire early ... :haha:) Dang. Ttc sucks. Have you considered anything beyond Femara? :hugs:

Lola - hoping for some great news from you soon!


----------



## karenh

Cridge said:


> Hi Chook!! GL with this cycle!
> 
> Karen, why would you need to do bcp in the months between? I think maybe you should just do it a month at a time. If you can do the femara, do it, if not, take the month off. We're creatures of planning, and this is one thing that we have absolutely no control over and can't really plan even when we try. :dohh: But taking breaks is great, and learning to live child free is great, but you never know what the future holds. We spent 10 long years taking it a month at a time and went through it all (we're done, no - let's try this, no - let's try that, let's adopt, we're done, let's retire early ... :haha:) Dang. Ttc sucks. Have you considered anything beyond Femara? :hugs:
> 
> Lola - hoping for some great news from you soon!

I would have to do BCP in order to get my next period. Because of my really bad PCOS my body is weird and unpredictable without some meds.

We have talked about doing injections, but people in my RESOLVE group say that it isn't worth the money, that I should just go to IVF. I can see their point, but we can't really afford either option. Also, we have been raised not to go into debt, and not to gamble, so going into debt without knowing we will get a baby out of it is really hard. If we were guarenteed that we would have a baby from it we would jump in with two feet. 

I am going to try and take it one at a time. Honestly, DH changes his mind about what he wants to do A LOT. We will see where we are next month.


----------



## Cridge

karen - I know what you mean... I have pcos too and never ovulate, so I guess the bcp makes sense, but maybe you can just do provera every once in awhile...??? I actually used natural progesterone cream whenever I wanted to start a new cycle. Worked 100% of the time, and it's natural, so something my body needed and was happy to have.

And... I'm 2 for 2 with injections. Nothing else worked. I'd ovulate, but nothing. With injections, pregnant first try. I know that doesn't happen for everyone, but in *my* opinion, they're definitely worth a try. Expensive, yes, so that's a different discussion, but far less expensive than IVF. It's a leap, I know. I had to really convince dh to do injections this last time and boy is he happy now that he gave in. :winkwink: GL! I know it's so hard making these decisions over and over.


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Chook!! So happy to see you!!
Karen - I'm so sorry you are in that position but i really hope you get your bfp again soon.

Afm, went to the Dr today because I've been having some pain in my abdomen as well as a fist size knot, turns out i have a hernia and i have to have it surgically repaired. I took soy iso this cycle and should be ovulating sometime between Wed and Sat so I'm confused about what to do. Not sure if i should put off the surgery or not bd just in case. I'd hate to not try if the soy works and i actually ovulate!


----------



## nc1998

Chook - so glad you are still trying - gl with your egg retrieval! Third time's the charm, right?! 

Karen - glad you are giving the femara a few more tries - I am sure you and dh will figure out what feels best for you as a couple regarding the breaks. There were several times where I thought I was going to give up on meds, but kept on trying when it came down to it. I also used provera a few times to bring on periods so I didn't have to take bcp in the off-months. It made me a little hormonal/nutty, but bcp make me nauseous and that seemed worse. Good luck! Hope you have a great month!

Lola - so exciting about the adoption getting closer! Congratulations!

Can't wait to see some more bfp's in here. We are due for some!


----------



## Prayerful

Chook - That is such great news that you found a relatively inexpensive place to do your IVF. Really hoping it works for you!

Karen - Sorry about AF. I agree with Cridge... take it one month at a time and take a break as you and/or DH need it. You're right though, IVF seems like such a huge gamble. That is what makes it so scary, and is the reason I haven't taken the plunge into IVF yet either. 

Mrs. Stinski - Sorry to hear about your hernia. I would definitely recommend getting the surgery now. You don't want to go through 9 months of pregnancy with a hernia and unless you can help it, you don't want to undergo surgery while you are pregnant either.


----------



## Chook

Thanks for the support girls! Had 8 eggs retrieved and I'm hoping they are having a great time with my mans boys on the dish tonight lol. Will know in the morning how many fertilise.


----------



## Galen

((((HUGS))) Prayerful and Lola. I know what you mean about that feeling Prayerful...sometimes the vibe just isn't there. Good luck with your testing and the next cycle!

Lola- your post made me tear up. Lucky kids they will be with you!

Good luck Chook!!!!!

Karen- take it a month at a time...I agree with the others. I like the idea of using the natural progesterone cream to induce AF if needed. I might try that too.

Mrs. Stinksi- I agree, if the hernia is causing you trouble, surgery now before you are pregnant sounds like the best approach. You've been pregnant before, and you will be again! Get it taken care of while you have the chance :) It would be outpatient, right?

Hope I didn't miss anyone. AFM- not much to report. cd13 today. Rest cycle due to the cysts. Noticing some ewcm, but no positive on opk. Hell, I don't even really know if I get positives on opk. Plus, I'm mad at DH right now, so don't even feel like getting close to him. :/

About to go meet up with all my pregnant friends. Let me just tell you how excited I am about that....


----------



## Cridge

Oh good luck Chook!! I hope those little eggies and spermies have a great time hookin' up! :haha:

Mrs.Stinski - I agree.. get the hernia taken care of. You don't want to go through a pregnancy with that, and you don't want to risk surgery during a pregnancy either! :hugs:


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> Hi Chook!! GL with this cycle!
> 
> Karen, why would you need to do bcp in the months between? I think maybe you should just do it a month at a time. If you can do the femara, do it, if not, take the month off. We're creatures of planning, and this is one thing that we have absolutely no control over and can't really plan even when we try. :dohh: But taking breaks is great, and learning to live child free is great, but you never know what the future holds. We spent 10 long years taking it a month at a time and went through it all (we're done, no - let's try this, no - let's try that, let's adopt, we're done, let's retire early ... :haha:) Dang. Ttc sucks. Have you considered anything beyond Femara? :hugs:
> 
> Lola - hoping for some great news from you soon!
> 
> I would have to do BCP in order to get my next period. Because of my really bad PCOS my body is weird and unpredictable without some meds.
> 
> We have talked about doing injections, but people in my RESOLVE group say that it isn't worth the money, that I should just go to IVF. I can see their point, but we can't really afford either option. Also, we have been raised not to go into debt, and not to gamble, so going into debt without knowing we will get a baby out of it is really hard. If we were guarenteed that we would have a baby from it we would jump in with two feet.
> 
> I am going to try and take it one at a time. Honestly, DH changes his mind about what he wants to do A LOT. We will see where we are next month.Click to expand...

I can totally appreciate what you're saying about debt. We were pretty close to being out of debt (we had some minor debt due to buying our house - I guess the mortgage is still debt though?) but it definitely got a lot bigger after we decided to do IVF. We haven't had to make a payment on the IVF loan yet, but we've had to pay for the medicine. I needed more Follistim, and it cost us close to $600, so thats almost $1200 just in medication. Hoping to not need more because the cost of everything just makes me nauseated.

I think I'd be a lot more worked up if things weren't happening how they're supposed to. I had a scan today, and all the follicles (21 in total) are growing how they're supposed to. My levels are going up to what they like as well. So, even though it kills me to spend that kind of money, it kills a little less knowing it's accomplishing something.

You'll figure everything out. You just have to do what feels right for you.


----------



## Faith4Baby

Hello Femara Friends I am new to this site and Forum. 
I am 33yo and DH is 38yo, we have been TTC 2 years this month! 
DH has low sperm count and low semen volume and I am a bit overweight (BMI 32) with newly diagnosed diabetes (from all the hormones). We have been seeing a RE since last summer. This is our TTC history:

*July 2012 *- IUI #1 with Clomid - one follicle 21 mm's, Trigger, IUI, progesterone *BFN* 
*Aug 2012 *- multiple ovarian cysts, skipping this cycle, no more clomid
*Sept 2012 *-IUI #2: Femara 7.5mg CD 2-6, 2 good size follies, natural surge, IUI,*PFN*
*Oct 2012 *- Metformin 1000mg Twice daily, Insulin, Femara 7.5 mg CD 3-6, natural surge & trigger, IUI with 12.2million sperm 1st ever *BFP*
8 week missed AB :growlmad:

*Jan - April 2013 *IUI #4, 5 & 6- Metformin, Insulin, Femara, Trigger, IUI, Progesterone all *BFN* 
*May 2013* will be our first IUI cycle with Femara and injectibles (Follistim) with Metformin/Insulin, trigger, and progesterone. 

This will be our last IUI, if unsuccessful then we will take a much needed break and on to IVF in Aug. 

Looking for someone who has done a combo IUI cycle, a cycle buddy (today is CD 2, first day of Femara 7.5mg), or anyone that can share some info on what to expect this last IUI cycle.


----------



## Galen

MMW- First, great news on your response! That sounds incredible! You had crossed my mind fairly recently...I was wondering how you were doing. Any idea yet when retrieval will be?

Faith- Welcome! Good luck to you this cycle! There are a few girls here doing Femara and injects now. I am also, however, I am sitting this cycle out due to cysts. Impatiently waiting...
I'm not sure I can tell you much what to expect, except that for me, I seem to get more follicles when injects are involved (rightly so). I imagine you will too!

So, get this....you recall my 3 pregnant friends, right? I spent the morning with them. I survived, although of course all we talked about was pregnancy. The most newly pregnant just had a sono yesterday...and has twins! And this is the second time she has naturally conceived twins!!!


----------



## Prayerful

Chook - LOL! Good luck!

Galen - Hope you are enjoying your unplanned TTC break! I know it sucks having to sit out due to cysts but not having to deal with all the appts, medications, injections, and stress can be nice. Sure would be nice if your friend's overdose of fertility could rub off on us, huh!? That must have been torture having to listen to all their preggo conversations. Are your friends aware of your fertility issues?

MMW - SO glad things are going well for you with the IVF prep! When is your egg retrieval?

Faith - Welcome! DH and I have been trying for 2 years as well. I've done two Femara/Follistim IUIs and two Clomid/Follistim IUIs. Never had a BFP. I definitely had more follicles with the Clomid but respond well to both protocols. My lining was starting to get thin on the Clomid though.

Today is CD3 for me. This cycle I will be doing Follistim daily (no Femara or Clomid). I'll also still do the 2 Ovidrel shots, the intralipid infusion, and the prednisone. Guessing my next IUI will be sometime next Wed-Friday.


----------



## Chook

7 out of the 8 have fertilised! Off to a good start xox


----------



## Prayerful

Yay Chook!! I'm praying for you.


----------



## MMW430

Galen said:


> MMW- First, great news on your response! That sounds incredible! You had crossed my mind fairly recently...I was wondering how you were doing. Any idea yet when retrieval will be?
> 
> Faith- Welcome! Good luck to you this cycle! There are a few girls here doing Femara and injects now. I am also, however, I am sitting this cycle out due to cysts. Impatiently waiting...
> I'm not sure I can tell you much what to expect, except that for me, I seem to get more follicles when injects are involved (rightly so). I imagine you will too!
> 
> So, get this....you recall my 3 pregnant friends, right? I spent the morning with them. I survived, although of course all we talked about was pregnancy. The most newly pregnant just had a sono yesterday...and has twins! And this is the second time she has naturally conceived twins!!!




Prayerful said:


> Chook - LOL! Good luck!
> 
> Galen - Hope you are enjoying your unplanned TTC break! I know it sucks having to sit out due to cysts but not having to deal with all the appts, medications, injections, and stress can be nice. Sure would be nice if your friend's overdose of fertility could rub off on us, huh!? That must have been torture having to listen to all their preggo conversations. Are your friends aware of your fertility issues?
> 
> MMW - SO glad things are going well for you with the IVF prep! When is your egg retrieval?
> 
> Faith - Welcome! DH and I have been trying for 2 years as well. I've done two Femara/Follistim IUIs and two Clomid/Follistim IUIs. Never had a BFP. I definitely had more follicles with the Clomid but respond well to both protocols. My lining was starting to get thin on the Clomid though.
> 
> Today is CD3 for me. This cycle I will be doing Follistim daily (no Femara or Clomid). I'll also still do the 2 Ovidrel shots, the intralipid infusion, and the prednisone. Guessing my next IUI will be sometime next Wed-Friday.

I have to have another scan Thursdsy, but they're thinking the retrieval will be next Tuesday (my birthday!). Hoping this isn't going to be for nothing. I have to be positive!

Galen: so sorry you're having to deal with pregnancy overload. Twins? I'd hate hearing that.

Prayerful: good luck with your IUI!


----------



## LolaM

Today is one of those days when i hate my uteruses and wonder how it is that i got 2 and NEITHER of them could bother to work!!! I wish the dr would just remove them both,and then THROW 'em on the floor and JUMP UP AND DOWN on em, so it gets a sense of the pain it has caused me since i was 11 years old! they are useless to me, so much so that i have started to call them my "useless" instead of my uterus! Hey--i guess at least i still have a sense of humor. And now im being subjected to not one, but TWO babyshowers! :hissy::devil::gun::finger:](*,):holly:


----------



## Chook

Hope your feeling better Lola!!! I've forgotten how much your posts make me laugh. You can always find the humour in such a shitty situation!!! Xox

Good luck mmw!!! I didn't realise you are also doing ivf xox

How you feeling mrs stinski??? Did you make a decision! Ya poor buggar xox

Good luck prayerful xox


----------



## karenh

Cridge: I didnt think about Provera, that is a good idea. Thanks. Also, thank you for sharing about your experience with the injections. We will have to keep praying to know what we should do.

Mrs. Stinski: I am sorry you have a hernia. That is horrible. I agree with Prayerful, I would get the surgery. It can be a hard decision though, good luck.

Chook: 8 is awesome! I hope you get a lot fertilized. Good luck!


----------



## babybemine

AF is here. On to another cycle. Cycle #4 with femara. Worried as I have been putting on weight and last cycle I had a massive migraine. Hopefully this cycle goes better.


----------



## Prayerful

MMW - Oh! What a great birthday present that will be! I just know it will work for you! Good luck! :thumbup:

Babybemine - Sorry about AF. :hugs: I hope this cycle will be it for you!


----------



## Faith4Baby

Hello ladies, thank you all for your warm welcome. 

Quick question, it is normal to be feeling ovulation pains/ action, stretching and pulling around ovaries at just 3 DPO. 
This is my 6th cycle on Femara and I do not remember feeling this before, this will be our first cycle adding injectibles, but that has not happened yet. Just a bit nervous, something may happen to jeopardize the cycle. Anyone else ever felt "ovulation action" on their second day of Femara - CD 3? Should I be worried?


----------



## Kwaggy

Hello ladies, New to Fermara. This is my first month taking it. 12.5mg cd2-6
Has anyone experienced trouble sleeping while taking Femara? Im on CD 5 and Im having some light twinges on my right side a little below my belly button. Has any one experienced this so early in the cycle? Hopefully its a sign that my body is actually going to respond to the Femara


----------



## Grateful365

Chook said:


> 7 out of the 8 have fertilised! Off to a good start xox

I'm still stalking around here....:flower:

Wonderful NEWS Chook!!!! Makes me very happy to hear wow!! 7 out of 8!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## karenh

So, somehow I missed a bunch of posts. Sorry. I just got caught up.

MMW430: 21 follicles are amazing! Your retrieval is on your birthday? Wow, I hope that helps you have a great birthday. If you get a baby out of this the debt will be completely worth it. Good luck!

Faith4Baby: Welcome to the group. The people here are amazing. This is my 5th round of Femara; I take my last dose tonight. I think I am 2 days ahead of you in my cycle. I havent felt anything this time, but I think I remember feeling things early my last 4 cycles. I hadnt thought about the fact that I dont feel those guys growing in there. Now I am a little worried. I havent done injectables yet so I dont know how the combo works sorry. However, I am worried that I will be diagnosed with diabetes next week. My RE did a hA1C a month ago and it was 6.5. I just had another taken yesterday. I am expecting to get the results at my ultrasound next Thursday. I may be needing a lot of advice from you if that happens.

Galen: I could not have handled that. I dont think I would be able to speak with your friend having twins for a few months. It would just be way too hard. Props to you for surviving!

Prayerful: I hope this cycle with just the Follistim is your magic potion. You are a few days ahead of me; I think my IUI will be next Saturday. There will be a few of us testing pretty close!

Chook: 7 out of 8 fertilizing is AMAYZING! Congratz! Are you growing out to day 3 or 5? Are you testing them or doing fresh transfer? Do you know how many you want to transfer? Sorry for all the questions! IVF intrigues me.

Lola: Sorry you are feeling the awful joys of being a woman. I have a baby shower Saturday that I am really not looking forward too. I am glad it isnt two though. Sorry you have to go through that. Good luck hun.

Babybemine: Sorry AF is here. I really hope this next cycle goes better for you and that you dont feel as miserable.

Kwaggy: Welcome to the group, and I really hope Femara works for you. You can see my experiences with early tingles in the blurb to Faith4Baby. I dont know about the sleeping thing. I ALWAYS have a hard time sleeping so I have never related it to the Femara.
Greatful: How are you doing? How is your little bean treating you?

AFM: I have a nasty cold with a ridiculous cough. I am so tired of being sick and not being able to take anything for it. I just needed to complain for a sec. Thanks guys.


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> So, somehow I missed a bunch of posts. Sorry. I just got caught up.
> 
> MMW430: 21 follicles are amazing! Your retrieval is on your birthday? Wow, I hope that helps you have a great birthday. If you get a baby out of this the debt will be completely worth it. Good luck!
> 
> Faith4Baby: Welcome to the group. The people here are amazing. This is my 5th round of Femara; I take my last dose tonight. I think I am 2 days ahead of you in my cycle. I haven&#8217;t felt anything this time, but I think I remember feeling things early my last 4 cycles. I hadn&#8217;t thought about the fact that I don&#8217;t feel those guys growing in there. Now I am a little worried. I haven&#8217;t done injectables yet so I don&#8217;t know how the combo works sorry. However, I am worried that I will be diagnosed with diabetes next week. My RE did a hA1C a month ago and it was 6.5. I just had another taken yesterday. I am expecting to get the results at my ultrasound next Thursday. I may be needing a lot of advice from you if that happens.
> 
> Galen: I could not have handled that. I don&#8217;t think I would be able to speak with your friend having twins for a few months. It would just be way too hard. Props to you for surviving!
> 
> Prayerful: I hope this cycle with just the Follistim is your magic potion. You are a few days ahead of me; I think my IUI will be next Saturday. There will be a few of us testing pretty close!
> 
> Chook: 7 out of 8 fertilizing is AMAYZING! Congratz! Are you growing out to day 3 or 5? Are you testing them or doing fresh transfer? Do you know how many you want to transfer? Sorry for all the questions! IVF intrigues me.
> 
> Lola: Sorry you are feeling the awful joys of being a woman. I have a baby shower Saturday that I am really not looking forward too. I am glad it isn&#8217;t two though. Sorry you have to go through that. Good luck hun.
> 
> Babybemine: Sorry AF is here. I really hope this next cycle goes better for you and that you don&#8217;t feel as miserable.
> 
> Kwaggy: Welcome to the group, and I really hope Femara works for you. You can see my experiences with early tingles in the blurb to Faith4Baby. I don&#8217;t know about the sleeping thing. I ALWAYS have a hard time sleeping so I have never related it to the Femara.
> Greatful: How are you doing? How is your little bean treating you?
> 
> AFM: I have a nasty cold with a ridiculous cough. I am so tired of being sick and not being able to take anything for it. I just needed to complain for a sec. Thanks guys.

I had another scan today, and everything is looking even better than it was on Tuesday. They have to call me this afternoon after their meeting to tell me what to do next. The nurse was thinking I was going to have to go for another scan on Saturday. She's assuming the retrieval will be Tuesday, but nothing is final yet. The whole process is very overwhelming. I want to feel excited, but at the same time, I'm afraid to be excited because if it doesn't work, I'm going to be crushed no matter what. It's not very helpful that everyone has pretty much been assuming it was going to work. It's nice that they're so positive, but I almost wish they wouldn't be. I wish we just wouldn't discuss how they're so positive it's going to work. Does that make sense?

I hope no one minds me updating in here even though I'm no longer on Femara.

Why can't you take anything for your illness? I'm so sorry you're sick.


----------



## Prayerful

Karen - Oh! I hope it doesn't come back positive for diabetes! Also, sorry you're not feeling well. Why can't you take anything for it? Hope you start feeling better soon. That's exciting that our cycles are so close this time!

Kwaggy - Welcome!

MMW - Did you get any updated information yet on what to do next?

AFM - DH and I had a discussion yesterday about our next steps. He is ready to move on to IVF if this cycle doesn't work, even though that most likely means going back into debt. Hoping and praying even more now that this cycle does work! ...Also, I'm with MMW - I hope you all don't mind me continuing to post here now that I'm no longer using Femara. My medications get changed so frequently, and I'm tired of thread jumping. I feel most connected here with each of you!


----------



## karenh

I hope you guys do please still post here. We are all friends and invested in each others stories now. Thank you all so much for your support, it means the world to me.


----------



## MMW430

Prayerful said:


> Karen - Oh! I hope it doesn't come back positive for diabetes! Also, sorry you're not feeling well. Why can't you take anything for it? Hope you start feeling better soon. That's exciting that our cycles are so close this time!
> 
> Kwaggy - Welcome!
> 
> MMW - Did you get any updated information yet on what to do next?
> 
> AFM - DH and I had a discussion yesterday about our next steps. He is ready to move on to IVF if this cycle doesn't work, even though that most likely means going back into debt. Hoping and praying even more now that this cycle does work! ...Also, I'm with MMW - I hope you all don't mind me continuing to post here now that I'm no longer using Femara. My medications get changed so frequently, and I'm tired of thread jumping. I feel most connected here with each of you!




karenh said:


> I hope you guys do please still post here. We are all friends and invested in each others stories now. Thank you all so much for your support, it means the world to me.

I went for an appointment this morning, and now I have to wait for a phone call. It was ridiculous though. Like I said, yesterday the nurse refused to say anything about if I should be concerned or not. Today, she's saying things like "This really isn't anything to worry about. We have to monitor everyone who's getting this close to the retrieval. You're responding overly well because you're young and you have good egg quality". Why couldn't she tell me yesterday? She also said that they don't start really worrying unless the levels get above 4000. Mine are at 1100. 

Anyway, I don't have any follies that are mature yet. The biggest ones are 15mm, and they want them to be 18mm. She's going to call me after their daily meeting, and we'll see. I'm probably going to have to go for another scan and more bloodwork Saturday and maybe even Sunday, too. Yesterday she called me around 1:30, so we'll see what happens.

I'm glad that it's still okay for me to post here. I feel invested in this thread. :flower:


----------



## Galen

I'm positive I'm going to forget something after catching up...sorry in advance!

Welcome Kwag!

Karen- so sorry you are under the weather. Please keep us posted and I hope all turns out well at the doc.

I truly hope everyone will continue posting here! I might be in the same boat- just Follistim next cycle. Had a cyst check yesterday and the big one appears to be gone. Just waiting for AF, which may be forever! Who mentioned natural progesterone cream? Where do I get it?

Sorry for AF babybemine. 

Prayerful- good luck with your protocol change. Sorry, are you still in tww?

MMW- so fantastic about your response being good! When I did IVF, my estradiol got up to 5000, and I didn't have any problems. You are going to get your BFP, I just know it! Don't remember if I saw....is your transfer day 3 or day 5? Keep us posted!

Congrats on the fantastic fertilization Chook! When is your transfer?


----------



## Kwaggy

Thanks for the warm welcomes ladies :) So I want the the RE on the 22nd, after having a pelvic ultrasound she told me my uterine lining was thickening I should start the Femara the same day, and call it day 3 of my cycle. I finished my last dose and now Im having some spotting on "fake"CD7 is this normal? Should I be worried?


----------



## MMW430

Galen said:


> I'm positive I'm going to forget something after catching up...sorry in advance!
> 
> Welcome Kwag!
> 
> Karen- so sorry you are under the weather. Please keep us posted and I hope all turns out well at the doc.
> 
> I truly hope everyone will continue posting here! I might be in the same boat- just Follistim next cycle. Had a cyst check yesterday and the big one appears to be gone. Just waiting for AF, which may be forever! Who mentioned natural progesterone cream? Where do I get it?
> 
> Sorry for AF babybemine.
> 
> Prayerful- good luck with your protocol change. Sorry, are you still in tww?
> 
> MMW- so fantastic about your response being good! When I did IVF, my estradiol got up to 5000, and I didn't have any problems. You are going to get your BFP, I just know it! Don't remember if I saw....is your transfer day 3 or day 5? Keep us posted!
> 
> Congrats on the fantastic fertilization Chook! When is your transfer?

They called me and my estradiol went up to 1858 (from 1100). It was a different nurse (the nicer one) and I asked her to be honest with me, was it a cause for concern (remember, the other nurse was freaking me out). She said that usually by the time the retrieval is, it's almost 3000. So, that made me feel better. I have to go tomorrow at 8:15am to a satellite that's almost 40 minutes away :growlmad: to get another scan and bloodwork. Then, two hours later either a doctor or the nurse is going to call me to tell me what to do next.

As far as what day the transfer will be....I really don't know.:shrug: I asked and I guess it's up to the embryologist if it will be day 3 or day 5. I guess they want to see how they're doing step by step before a decision is made. So, in other words, I'm not going to know until it's about to happen.


----------



## Galen

MMW- if your follicles aren't ready yet, and your e2 isn't ready yet, very generally speaking, it sounds like you are synchronistic and on track! Sending positive vibes to get you through this "waiting" period!! You'll be pregnant until proven otherwise by the end of next week!! :)

Kwag- I have had spotting on femara before. Not frequently, but one or two cycles. It didn't seem to effect either my follicular development or my lining, which were always decent at the time I triggered. Good luck!!


----------



## MMW430

Galen said:


> MMW- if your follicles aren't ready yet, and your e2 isn't ready yet, very generally speaking, it sounds like you are synchronistic and on track! Sending positive vibes to get you through this "waiting" period!! You'll be pregnant until proven otherwise by the end of next week!! :)
> 
> Kwag- I have had spotting on femara before. Not frequently, but one or two cycles. It didn't seem to effect either my follicular development or my lining, which were always decent at the time I triggered. Good luck!!

Galen: Ahhh I hope you're right!

Kwag: I spotted like crazy when I was on Femara. It never meant anything was amiss. The only thing wrong was me not getting pregnant!


----------



## Kwaggy

Galen said:


> MMW- if your follicles aren't ready yet, and your e2 isn't ready yet, very generally speaking, it sounds like you are synchronistic and on track! Sending positive vibes to get you through this "waiting" period!! You'll be pregnant until proven otherwise by the end of next week!! :)
> 
> Kwag- I have had spotting on femara before. Not frequently, but one or two cycles. It didn't seem to effect either my follicular development or my lining, which were always decent at the time I triggered. Good luck!!

Thank you,and Thanks for the quick response :flower:


----------



## Chook

Hi girls, as of yesterday day 3 we still had the 7 embryos so we are pushing through to day 5 to try and get a good quality blast so transfer is tomorrow. We are nervous because last time at this stage we had 8 and by day 5 we still had six. One went back in that hadn't made it to blast and the other 5 were poor quality and couldn't be frozen. We can only put one in at a time because of my many stupid problems I won't be able to carry twins etc. to get one baby to full term will be a miracle. Getting pregnant has been so hard but carrying a pregnancy is actually going to be our biggest issue.


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> Hi girls, as of yesterday day 3 we still had the 7 embryos so we are pushing through to day 5 to try and get a good quality blast so transfer is tomorrow. We are nervous because last time at this stage we had 8 and by day 5 we still had six. One went back in that hadn't made it to blast and the other 5 were poor quality and couldn't be frozen. We can only put one in at a time because of my many stupid problems I won't be able to carry twins etc. to get one baby to full term will be a miracle. Getting pregnant has been so hard but carrying a pregnancy is actually going to be our biggest issue.

Chook I will sending you positive vibes tomorrow and saying lots of prayers for you as well.


----------



## Chook

Thanks so much mk! How is your precious little girl?


----------



## Prayerful

Galen - So glad the cyst is gone and you'll be able to continue treatment once AF arrives. Hopefully she'll arrive soon! I've never used progesterone cream so I'm not sure where you could find it. Sounds like we'll be doing the same protocol (Follistim) once your next cycle does start! I haven't made it to the tww yet... I just started a new cycle on Sun (21st) and started the daily Follistim on Wednesday. I go back on Monday for another scan and hopefully my intralipid infusion.

Chook - Everything sounds so promising for you! I will be praying for you tomorrow. I'm so gald you mentioned non-profit IVF. I've started researching that for here in the states and haven't found anything just yet but did find that there are several grants and scholarships for IVF. I need to do more research yet to see if we would qualify but at least now I have somewhere to start. Thank you!


----------



## LolaM

Prayerful said:


> Galen - So glad the cyst is gone and you'll be able to continue treatment once AF arrives. Hopefully she'll arrive soon! I've never used progesterone cream so I'm not sure where you could find it. Sounds like we'll be doing the same protocol (Follistim) once your next cycle does start! I haven't made it to the tww yet... I just started a new cycle on Sun (21st) and started the daily Follistim on Wednesday. I go back on Monday for another scan and hopefully my intralipid infusion.
> 
> Chook - Everything sounds so promising for you! I will be praying for you tomorrow. I'm so gald you mentioned non-profit IVF. I've started researching that for here in the states and haven't found anything just yet but did find that there are several grants and scholarships for IVF. I need to do more research yet to see if we would qualify but at least now I have somewhere to start. Thank you!

do we do ANYthing non-profit in this country? hmmmph


----------



## sugarpi24

Well ladies I'm done with injections and we are just sticking with femera...so tired of spending $160-200 just for it not to work...not doing iuis either unless I have several good eggs! I'm about to reach my breaking point! Tired of seeing how easy it is for some ppl to get pregnant!


----------



## LolaM

sugarpi24 said:


> Well ladies I'm done with injections and we are just sticking with femera...so tired of spending $160-200 just for it not to work...not doing iuis either unless I have several good eggs! I'm about to reach my breaking point! Tired of seeing how easy it is for some ppl to get pregnant!

yup, hubs and I called it quits in December. Tired of medications and side effects and dr appointments and missed work for everyone ELSE to get pregnant, some people just dont "get it" makes me glad I have you ladies to gripe to!


----------



## sugarpi24

Exactly!!! We had to drive 2 hrs to do our IUI this last time...and went to the doctor which is 30 mins away...3 times in one week!!! This one girl at work was like " oh its in the water your drinking it right...and I said I hope so...and shes said just do it like jack rabbits...I told her I wish it was that easy and she said " it is" :/ really?!??! Grrr!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Everyone.. I hope you dont mind if I jump in. We have been TTC for over 3 years now :( last cycle we got a BFP but that ended badly.... This cycle that started today uggggh we are going to do a day 3 ultrasound w/femara and an IUI... When that doesnt work we will do IVF in July.

Anyway I saw this thread because of the femara which I dont know alot about yet but have taken Clomid and thought I would pop in and wish everyone the best of luck.

Hopefully I can learn a bit from you girls to keep me from full on panic when I have side effects from the meds.


----------



## LolaM

sugarpi24 said:


> Exactly!!! We had to drive 2 hrs to do our IUI this last time...and went to the doctor which is 30 mins away...3 times in one week!!! This one girl at work was like " oh its in the water your drinking it right...and I said I hope so...and shes said just do it like jack rabbits...I told her I wish it was that easy and she said " it is" :/ really?!??! Grrr!!!

We never saw an RE, my regular GYNO did the diagnosing and everything else up to the IUIs. Any RE that we would see would be 3-4 hours away. and none of it is covered by insurance:dohh:


----------



## Chook

I really hope you find somewhere cheaper prayerful! Our first two rounds cost 11,000k each up front and we got 5k back each time. At the new clinic we pay $5055 but get $3800 back and if we do another full cycle this calendar year we pay $5055 but get $4800 back. They have been so much more professional then the private clinic as well! The only thing I can think to whinge about is they only do light sedation and pain relief for egg collection and my partner was upset that he was only supplied crumpled up well used magazines to give his sample instead of a movie like the private clinic supplied haha!


----------



## Chook

Oh and we have to travel a lot!!! It's a four hour round trip to the clinic but still well and truly worth it!


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> Thanks so much mk! How is your precious little girl?

She is doing amazing, I seriously feel like I won the baby lottery. She sleeps through the night, she is such a chilled baby. Perhaps I post a new pic of get today when I, get on my computer, I am on my cell now.


----------



## Kwaggy

Kwaggy said:


> Thanks for the warm welcomes ladies :) So I want the the RE on the 22nd, after having a pelvic ultrasound she told me my uterine lining was thickening I should start the Femara the same day, and call it day 3 of my cycle. I finished my last dose and now Im having some spotting on "fake"CD7 is this normal? Should I be worried?

Im so upset today, I dont know what to think. My spotting has turned into full flow(heavy), Im now on "fake" cd 8. I hope its not a sign that the femara isnt going to work. I dont know if this puts me back to cd 1 or if I should just assume its a side effect. I tried calling my RE but she is out of the office til monday :( ughh Im do for a scan on wed to see if any follies are developing. I have a feeling its not gonna be good


----------



## Galen

Prayerful- good luck this round! I'll be interested to see how your Follistim only cycle goes, compared to the combo. Keep us posted and my fingers are crossed for you!

Welcome Brandy!!

I'm sorry Sugarpi. It is sooooo frustrating/angering/disappointing/sad. And I hate having to try and deal with all those emotions at the same time. Hugs to you! Also, many people are so oblivious and just generally suck. Unless youre friends, I would be avoiding that person from now on.

Kwag- sorry about the bleeding. I too had flow that was well beyond spotting one time on Femara. I thought the same thing and was pleasantly surprised at ultrasound. Keep the faith!

Question for you all please: when you notice ewcm changes...is it usually a few days before O or at the exact time you think you are O'ing? Wishful thinking probably, but I was thinking I might have O pain yesterday, only cm was definitely not ideal, although it had been more consistent with ewcm a few days earlier. Confused!


----------



## biggerfamily

Need help on question

How much does sperm freezing cost?

Me an DH been talking about it as we're going to try one more IUI an if he can't do his job we're going too try an see if can do sperm freezing when he can give a sample..

We're going one more time for a IUI soon..


----------



## Faith4Baby

*Karen*- Please let me know how your tests go. I would be more than willing to help you out with any diabetes questions/issues you may have. I have become quite the pro.

*MK*- What a beautiful baby!

*Sugarpi*- I feel you and know how difficult this is! I am surrounded by pregnant women, at work, my job and all my friends! To make matters worse I am a high risk labor and delivery RN. I know way too much about all this stuff, have dedicated the last 12years of my career caring for women who barley care for themselves and now I can't conceive myself. So difficult to deal with!

*Kwaggy*- does your clinic have an RE or RN on call?

*Bigger family*- My clinic charged $400 for initial freezing (all samples from one day included in initial freeze) and then charges $250 a year for storage, charged on July 1st of every year.

*Questions for everyone*- Today is my last day of Femara, just took my last dose - CD 6. Tomorrow I start my Follistim, any suggestions on the time of day to take it? Anyone have any side effects from the Follistim?
Should I be concerned that I will "O" earlier this month because of the Follistim? I am worried about not having an Sono until CD 11, when typically on a Femara only cycle I would be scanned on CD 10 and would "O" on CD 12 or 13. Was thinking maybe I will do OPK's starting on CD9 and if pos I will call my doc &/or take my husband with me to the CD 11 sono for IUI. Any thoughts?


----------



## Galen

That must be very difficult, Faith4baby! Ouch. Your time is coming! and you will be the most grateful, appreciative mom for having weathered this! Will be sending good luck thoughts for this cycle.

My clinic has always recommended I take injectables in the evening, since estradiol level is generally checked in the morning, they want to see the nadir, not some part of the peak. I think whatever you choose though, being consistent each day is the most important. I think checking the OPK for back up is a great idea! Keep us posted!


----------



## Kwaggy

...


----------



## biggerfamily

Faith4Baby..Thanks for the reply back. 

I sure hope don't have to do that but if do will know the cost. May have call the new RE an ask. We're still with our old RE to finish up our last IUI an then move on to a NEW RE. 

Be doing our last IUI early Monday. Praying all is a go an DH don't have no issues again. Already had issues about 3x so my DH said if have issues again he wants to see how much it cost to freeze sperm so when he can do his thing will freeze them but we're praying this time GOES... 

I don't have much longer to try for a baby as my age is catching up with my ovaries. My Right Ovary is already shrinking so it's not working no more...:nope: So my time is limited now which Suxs.. 


Good luck to you an may you get a BFP soon. :flower:


----------



## MKHewson

Well hey ladies who know me, this is Sarah @ 6.5 months

https://i42.tinypic.com/311vytx.jpg


----------



## Chook

Awww she is gorgeous mk!!! Such a little sweetie xox


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> Awww she is gorgeous mk!!! Such a little sweetie xox

Thanks Chook. How are you doing...


----------



## Chook

I'm laying on the hospital bed waiting for transfer lol!!! Very excited but seriously need to pee. They need a full bladder for transfer :)


----------



## Prayerful

Sugarpi - I was just thinking about you! It's good to hear an update from you. Just wish it was a better one. 

Brandy - Welcome! So sorry for your loss. I am making plans for IVF too if this cycle doesn't work. Hopefully we both get our sticky BFPs before it comes to that though!

Chook - Wow! You weren't kidding... that really is an awesome deal! So far I still haven't found a non-profit clinic. There are several grants it seems, but each one has an application fee of anywhere from $20-$110. Not sure I want to spend even more money on something else that isn't a sure thing. I'll keep looking though. On another note though, I'm SO excited for you! It sounds like the transfer went well. Still had 7 good ones at the time of the transfer, right?

Kwaggy - Glad things are still a "go" for this cycle! Good luck at the scan on Wednesday.

Galen - I wish I could answer your question but I'm not very good at tracking my symptoms and don't BBT or use OPKs to track O. I figure I use a trigger anyway so why bother!

Faith - I work at a pediatric clinic and have to see new moms bringing in their babies every day so I know how you feel. It is as though it is being shoved in my face that everyone else can have babies, just not me. To answer your question, I take my Follistim in the evenings. I don't know if it is due to the Follistim or not, but I have had frequent headaches for the past 2 months or so. I looked it up today and headaches are actually the most common side effect with Follistim. Other than that though I haven't had any issues related to the Follistim. My RE wants to do my mid-cycle scan on day 9. I think she just wants to make sure my ovaries aren't overactive, producing too many mature follicles. She is still not planning to do the IUI until CD 12-13 though. So you should hopefully be ok doing your US on CD11.

Bigger - Welcome back. Good luck with your IUI on Monday. I hope hubby is able to perform on cue this time!

AFM - Nothing new to report. Just wishing these headaches would go away! Also looking forward to my scan on Monday and hoping everything is going right according to plan!


----------



## LolaM

Prayerful said:


> I work at a pediatric clinic and have to see new moms bringing in their babies every day so I know how you feel. It is as though it is being shoved in my face that everyone else can have babies, just not me. .

indeed, i hope once we adopt that awful ickiness goes away!


----------



## Chook

The wheels fell off again for us. They transferred two embryos that were at day 4 stage instead of day 5 ( morulas ) and we had none suitable for freezing again. I just don't understand why my embryos are such bad quality. There was no way they would put two back in if we had a chance. I'm high risk and have been told numerous times I won't carry twins. So frustrated with it all!!! We even did dhea for 4 months before this cycle. Oh well going to bed for a couple of weeks so will see how we go. Might get a miracle xox


----------



## TonyaG

MKHewson said:


> Well hey ladies who know me, this is Sarah @ 6.5 months
> 
> https://i42.tinypic.com/311vytx.jpg

She is so beautiful


----------



## Prayerful

Lola - You will be overjoyed when you finally have your child in your arms! We all will!

Chook - Oh! That is so frustrating! There is still hope though that one of those precious embryos will stick. I will continue to pray for you.


----------



## MMW430

I have to trigger tonight, and my retrieval is scheduled for Tuesday!


----------



## Galen

Yay MMW! All fingers crossed for you. Good luck, and Happy Birthday!!

Chook- I have heard of 2-4 cell day 3 embryos resulting in pregnancies. You only need one of those buggers to settle in. Good luck and stick vibes!


----------



## Faith4Baby

*MMW* Good luck! Keep us posted!

*Chook* You have been added to my prayer list. I wish you the best. Try to stay positive. 

CD7 today, starting Follistim for the first time! Praying this will do the trick. 
Grow follies grow!


----------



## Chook

Thank you so much girls. After doing loads of googling last night we are feeling better about our chances! Good luck mw!!! Can't wait to hear how many eggies you have xox


----------



## Faith4Baby

Prayerful

What CD are you now? I am thinking we may be close, I start Follistim today and go for a CD 11 U/S on Thurs. 
Did you ever do Femera with out Follistim? Trying to estimate IUI day, wondering if I will ovulate earlier with the Follistim added this cycle.


----------



## Chook

Has anyone heard from lotus blossom???


----------



## MMW430

Chook said:


> Has anyone heard from lotus blossom???

I was wondering about her last night.


----------



## karenh

Chook: I am sorry the hard part is still ahead. I cant imagine, getting here has been so hard for you. Also, I am sorry your embryos arent up to par. Have you thought about donor egg at all? I hope you get your miracle and that you can move to the next phase of your journey.

Sugarpi: Sorry things arent going well. Good luck with just the Femara. Sorry about your coworker I want to slap. How insensitive.

Brandy: Welcome to the group. Femara doesnt have nearly as many side effects as Clomid so hopefully you will be able to just breeze by and get your BFP. Good luck!

Kwaggy: What day would you really be on of the RE didnt say call this day 3? Sorry this is so confusing. Is there not someone on call that you can speak with?

Biggerfamily: Good luck with your IUI and congrats on moving forward with thinking about freezing his sample. I have no idea what it costs and it probably varies from clinic to clinic. I would just call your dr and see what they say.

Faith4 baby: Good luck with the follistim. I always take DH with me to my scan which is usually cd 15. I havent ever needed him though. I take the trigger that night and have iui 2 days later

MK: Sarah is adorable! I am so glad that she is treating you so well. Thank you so much for sharing.

Prayerful: How did you scan go today?

MMW: Good luck with your retrieval tomorrow! Happy birthday!

AFM: I was supposed to start OPK this morning, but I forgot. I have my Ultrasound Thursday. I am nervous to try again after the ectopic, but also excited. I hope everyone has a good week!


----------



## Cridge

MK - Sarah is gorgeous! What a doll! 

Chook - :hug: I'm glad you're feeling a little better about things - I hope you have great news in a couple of weeks!


----------



## Prayerful

MMW - Good luck tomorrow! I'm so excited for you. Praying that all goes well!

Faith - Good luck with the follistim! I'm looking forward to hearing how your scan goes on Thursday. You are right. I think we are about a day off on our cycles. Today is CD9 for me, which would make Thursday CD12. I've been taking the Follistim since CD3. I have done 2 rounds of Femara without Follistim, but I didn't do IUI those cycles. That was back when I first started TTC with an RE. My IUIs so far have been on CDs 13, 11, 12, 13, and 11. My IUI for this cycle will be on CD13. My IUIs when I was taking Femara plus Follistim were CD 13 and 11. Hope that helps a little! Will you do a trigger shot?

Karen - Unfortunately my scan didn't go quite as well as I had hoped today. I have one follie that is size 13 on the right and one size 10 on the left. Also had a few smaller follies that they didn't even measure. IUI won't be until Friday so they have time to grow but I was hoping for more mature follies. I hope your scan on Thursday goes well!!



Chook said:


> Has anyone heard from lotus blossom???

I've been wondering about Lotus too... 

AFM - I'm just sitting here at the infusion center. Only about 30 min left of my intralipid infusion. I told my RE today about our plans for IVF next cycle. She was definitely on board with that plan and said she thinks it is a good idea. Still praying it doesn't come to that but with only 1-2 good follies this month, I'm not too hopeful. I didn't realize IVF was SO involved... she gave me a quick run down of the process and told me that basically for 2 weeks I would have to come into the office at least every other day. Is that your experience as well MMW and Chook, and anyone else who has done IVF??


----------



## Grateful365

Chook said:


> The wheels fell off again for us. They transferred two embryos that were at day 4 stage instead of day 5 ( morulas ) and we had none suitable for freezing again. I just don't understand why my embryos are such bad quality. There was no way they would put two back in if we had a chance. I'm high risk and have been told numerous times I won't carry twins. So frustrated with it all!!! We even did dhea for 4 months before this cycle. Oh well going to bed for a couple of weeks so will see how we go. Might get a miracle xox

Praying for you Chook! Sending tons of positive energy your way too !!


----------



## biggerfamily

Fast update before turn the computer off for the 2ww..

FINALLY IT'S DONE.... :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I had a ultrasound done on Friday which showed one follie at 22mm but my lining was only 6mm but today my lining was perfect at 11+. I got my peak on Saturday an today done the IUI. We've figured out that I ovulate close to 40 hrs later after the first peak. 

DH done his JOB finally> ... :happydance::happydance: After 3 tries an never got his job done well today he done it....:thumbup: Will be starting the 2ww tomorrow. Had the IUI done today an our RE said it was perfect timing as I had already ovulated an he said that was just perfect. When had the IUI done this time I cramped like crazy an still cramping some off an on. My LO is sore as can be can't hardly put any pressure on my left side at all. That is how sore it is..Me an DH is going have FUN later tonight or early in the morning. :happydance:

DH count was great no matter he had been sick . SC was 26million with motilty 65%. I start my progesterone suppositories Thursday an then Monday go for my progesterone check. 

Karen an Prayerful I've still been thinking of you all an praying. Hope how soon you all get your BFP.. 

Also I got a e-mail from the new RE an he told me the cost of the sperm freezing for a year is 350 but just for freezing to do a IUI it's cost is 150. So now we know in case have to go that route later. I'm praying don't have to do this.. 


Too the other ladies may you all get a BFP very soon. We all need great news. 

Now going to go an take a nap an relax. Start my pineapple an grape juice tomorrow. 

Later everyone...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wow this seems like a very active thread! I just popped in and out a few days ago and came back to check and its alot of catching up :) Hopefully I will get familiar with everyone soon.

I did my CD3 ultrasound today and started my Femara!! YAY pretty excited (sucks it took this long though) Anywho they told me I have 19 potential follies on my right and 14 on my left. This is probably a newbie question but with femara will I ovulate from both sides!? If so isnt that a ton or will the dominant ovary be the one that ovulates. I asked so many questions while I was there I didn't remember that one :(


----------



## Galen

Good luck wishes for your big week Karen, and Prayerful, and Faith4, and bigger....and shoot, that's all my brain will let me remember right now. Good luck to everyone gearing up for O or in the tww!!

I got what looks to be a brewing positive on OPK this morning. For maybe only the second time in my life! Feeling excited! I've got the rest of this natural cycle, and one Follistim only cycle before our IVF consult at the end of June rolls around. Hoping we won't need it, but we scheduled it long ago as a kind of reminder that my old clock is ticking and we'd need to get the ball rolling by summer. 

Prayerful- during the stim phase and retrieval/transfer phase I had to go in to the office about every 3 days. It is a busy 2 weeks, but I feel like I remember it going by quickly!

Brandy- from my understanding it sounds like you a lot of ovarian potential! I think with Femara like average is about 1-3 follicles. I think it could be just from one side or both, depending on how many matures you have. Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## Kwaggy

U/S in 2 days, not holding much hope for this cycle considering I still have heavy bleeding. Bummer :(


----------



## Galen

Sorry Kwag. I really hope it still works out for you! I'll keep my fingers crossed!

I got a positive OPK today! I just never, ever see these, so I'm borderline ridiculously excited! It is late in my cycle though...cycle day 20 today...so I should probably temper that excitement a bit...


----------



## karenh

Prayerful: I am so sorry your scan didnt go as well as you hoped. Hopefully they will both grow nice and big for Friday. I havent done IVF but I have a lot of friends who have and yes there are a lot of dr appointments. They have to monitor your progress and adjust your meds. I hope you dont have to get there and this is it for you, but if you do there will be a lot of support. Good luck!

Biggerfamily: Yay! I am so happy that it finally worked for you guys and you were able to do the IUI. It sounds like everything was perfect! I hope you get your BFP in two weeks. Good luck!

Brandy: You can ovulate from both sides. Most likely you will only have a total of between 1 and 4 follicles mature. I havent ever gotten more than 2. Good luck this cycle. Hopefully it doesnt treat you too badly. Feel free to ask any questions you have no matter what they are. Usually there is someone here who can help, and we have all be there.

Galen: Congrats on your natural ovulation! That is amazing! I hope this one is it for you.

Kwaggy: Sorry you are still having the bleeding. Were you ever able to get a hold of someone at the dr? Hopefully you can get more answers at your appointment tomorrow.

AFM: I am starting to feel better. I still have a horrific cough but I feel mostly better. Yay! Just trying to bide my time until Thursday. I am excited that there are so many of us doing our inseminations this week/end. Good luck everyone!


----------



## MMW430

I have a lot to read, but I want to go take a nap.

Had the retrieval today and they got 15 eggs! I'll find out tomorrow how many fertilized!


----------



## sugarpi24

starting Femera tonight and possibly doing the Gonal this cycle...found out we can do a mail in rebate for the money we spent on the injections saving us $110!!! which is awesome! I really hope it works! figured Gonal and the ovidrel might give us more follicles and give us more of a chance on catching one on our own!....doctors office is going to call me later to verify everything. Oh and U/s showed NO cysts! which I was quite surprised! :)


----------



## Faith4Baby

*MMW*- Wow 15 eggs that is wonderful! Congrats, get some rest and make sure to let us know how they fertilize.

*Galen*- BD away and have fun :happydance:

*Karen*- Did you ever get the result of the diabetes testing you mentioned a few days back? Are you on Metformin? Just wondering if you were aware that high fasting sugars can cause issues with implantation? Just food for thought.

*Bigger Family*- SO HAPPY for you, best of luck, can't wait for an update!

*Prayerful*- Keeping fingers crossed for you, more follies may spring up in the next few days, it only take one!

*Brandy*- Only 1-3 of those "potential" follicles will become mature and dominant, with the Femara and yes you can ovulate from both ovaries in one month, as this is actually preferred, so that no matter what tube the spermies swim they will find an egg. 

*As for Myself*- I just can't believe how many of us are ovulating around the same time. Quite a few of us are doing IUI's, retrievals or TI at the end of this week of over the weekend, SO EXCITING! I just love the support here!
So far all my OPK's are negative. Today is CD 9 and 3rd day of Follistim. Feeling lots of pulls and twinges on both sides of my abdomen, can't wait for Thurs to see what is brewing down there. Still a bit worried about ovulating early, but POAS (OPK) every chance I get and just plan to let the RE know if I get a pos before my CD 11 ulstrasound. 
Just wondering, if I have multiple "mature follicles" will they all have eggs in them? If we use the trigger shot do they all ovulate at the same time or over a period of time? 
Feeling good today!


----------



## Chook

Karen- I'm so sorry. I didn't realise you have had a ectopic. ( I'm still catching up ). That's devastating hunny. I'm so sad to read that. 
We haven't considered donor just yet. We have been talking of surrogates though. We may have to think about donor and surrogates seriously soon xox

Prayerful- there is a lot involved with Ivf. It can really mess with your head. It's mainly blood tests and a few scans etc at the office. We are lucky because my fiancé and I work for ourselves, however we don't get paid for days off :(
Hopefully you won't need to go that route xox

MMW- 15 eggs is amazing!!! Can't wait to hear how many fertilise and I hope you are recovering well xox

Good luck to everyone this cycle and thank you all for the support xox

Afm- I'm just hanging around resting! Taken two weeks off work as my job is physical. I'm 3dp5dt. I'm using a trigger shot every three days and my last one is Friday so I'm thinking I might test it out. My actual test date given from the clinic is Mother's Day in Australia of all days :/


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks for all the response everyone :) Hope everyone is doing well!

They called today and told my my FSH was 4.9 and my Estra was 32 they seemed very happy with it so far so we are on track hopefully for the IUI around the 10th!


----------



## Galen

MMW- congrats on 15 eggs, that is awesome!!!

Good luck for this cycle Sugarpi! Is this like a mail in rebate you are talking about?

What day is Mother's Day in Australia Chook?


----------



## Chook

Hey Galen, it's the 12th of may. So it's the 1st of may 3pm here. Can't believe it's still 12 days away. I've been home for three days trying to rest and relax but I'm getting a serious case of cabin fever :)


----------



## karenh

MMW: 15 eggs is amazing! Congratulations. Get lots of rest and please let us know how the fertilization went!

Faith4Babay: I havent gotten my results yet, they have to send it out so they said it would be about a week. I am guessing I will have to ask about the results at my ultrasound tomorrow. Yes I am on metformin. I take 1000 mg at breakfast and 500 at dinner. I sometimes forget the dinner pill, but not very often. My bloods I got taken a week ago were fasting, so we will see what they say. I am really scared to be diagnosed with diabetes but it would at least help the doctors help get this under control so I can hopefully have a healthy pregnancy.

Chook: that is a hard decision choosing to move on to a surrogate or egg donor. I hope you dont have to make it, but if you do I wish you luck and hope that is goes as smoothly as possible for you. Mothers day is the same day here in America. That is my birthday and I test three days after. I am going to try really hard not to POAS that day because I know the negative will ruin my day, but the other part of me that says if it was positive it would be the best day ever to find out will try to win. We will see if I can hold out.

Brandy: I am glad that your numbers came back good. Good luck with your IUI!

AFM: I have a friend who just did her third IVF with donor eggs. They transferred two and at the first ultrasound they saw both growing. In her 6+5 ultrasound yesterday the saw that baby a had died, but baby b had split and is now baby b1 and b2. It is crazy! Also yesterday, we had to put our dog down. That was really hard.


----------



## kel21

Hi ladies! I need to go back and catch up :) Hope everyone is doing well! Starting femara again tonight after a month off. Feeling hopeful, but then I do every month at this point for the last 6 years. hehe


----------



## MMW430

I'm waiting for DH to get home because I need to go back to the clinic. I'm so nauseous, its a nightmare. They had prescribed me Dostinex on Sunday to help my hormone levels get under control, and they really feel that I'm feeling like shit because of that and want me to stop taking it. They want me to go in for a scan and bloodwork to make sure nothing is amiss before they'll give me anti nausea meds.

The bright part to all of this is out of 15 eggs, 10 were good enough to attempt to fertilize. 6 were fertilized using icsii and 3 were fertilized the normal way, they're still watching the 10th to see what happens. Regardless I have 9.


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> I'm waiting for DH to get home because I need to go back to the clinic. I'm so nauseous, its a nightmare. They had prescribed me Dostinex on Sunday to help my hormone levels get under control, and they really feel that I'm feeling like shit because of that and want me to stop taking it. They want me to go in for a scan and bloodwork to make sure nothing is amiss before they'll give me anti nausea meds.
> 
> The bright part to all of this is out of 15 eggs, 10 were good enough to attempt to fertilize. 6 were fertilized using icsii and 3 were fertilized the normal way, they're still watching the 10th to see what happens. Regardless I have 9.

I am so sorry your aren't feeling well and I hope they are able to help with that.

That is amazing about how many have fertalised! Hopefully when this week is through you will have some to freeze!


----------



## karenh

kel21 said:


> Hi ladies! I need to go back and catch up :) Hope everyone is doing well! Starting femara again tonight after a month off. Feeling hopeful, but then I do every month at this point for the last 6 years. hehe

I hope you enjoyed your month off!


----------



## Kwaggy

Went for my day 12 scan today. I have 4 follies :happydance: 2 on the left 16mm&18mm and 2 on the right 22mm&15mm. YAY!!!!


----------



## karenh

Kwaggy said:


> Went for my day 12 scan today. I have 4 follies :happydance: 2 on the left 16mm&18mm and 2 on the right 22mm&15mm. YAY!!!!

That is AMAZING! Congratulations! I will be lucky if I have two tomorrow. We will see!


----------



## Kwaggy

karenh said:


> Kwaggy said:
> 
> 
> Went for my day 12 scan today. I have 4 follies :happydance: 2 on the left 16mm&18mm and 2 on the right 22mm&15mm. YAY!!!!
> 
> That is AMAZING! Congratulations! I will be lucky if I have two tomorrow. We will see!Click to expand...

Thanks! I was so surprised because I had really heavy bleeding up until day11, I didn't expect to have any.


----------



## nc1998

Galen said:


> Sorry Kwag. I really hope it still works out for you! I'll keep my fingers crossed!
> 
> I got a positive OPK today! I just never, ever see these, so I'm borderline ridiculously excited! It is late in my cycle though...cycle day 20 today...so I should probably temper that excitement a bit...

I ovulated on CD26 the cycle I got pregnant - so it can work! Hope this is it for you! :)


----------



## karenh

I am ovulating on my own with out the ovidrell trigger shot! I can't believe it! Now I am just waiting for the RE office to open so I can know what they want me to do. I have been waiting an hour and a half and I still have and hour and a half to go. I hate waiting. This is crazy, I am freeking out a little bit. Sorry.
 



Attached Files:







positive opk 5213 smaller.jpg
File size: 11.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## karenh

Kwaggy said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwaggy said:
> 
> 
> Went for my day 12 scan today. I have 4 follies :happydance: 2 on the left 16mm&18mm and 2 on the right 22mm&15mm. YAY!!!!
> 
> That is AMAZING! Congratulations! I will be lucky if I have two tomorrow. We will see!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I was so surprised because I had really heavy bleeding up until day11, I didn't expect to have any.Click to expand...

What did they say about that? Did they say how thick your lining was?


----------



## nc1998

karenh said:


> I am ovulating on my own with out the ovidrell trigger shot! I can't believe it! Now I am just waiting for the RE office to open so I can know what they want me to do. I have been waiting an hour and a half and I still have and hour and a half to go. I hate waiting. This is crazy, I am freeking out a little bit. Sorry.

Wow- that is awesome Karen! Nice to save some $$ on the trigger and also pretty cool to do it on your own! Congrats and good luck catching that egg!


----------



## sugarpi24

yayyy Karen!!!!! that's awesome!! :) good luck this cycle!!

P.s. I LOVE the smiley OPK's they take the guessing out of it!! :)


----------



## karenh

So my IUI will be tomorrow morning. They aren't sure if I should do my Ultrasound still or not. They are having me come in at my 3 pm appointment and we will decide then if I will do an unltrasound or just a blood draw to check for ovulation


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> yayyy Karen!!!!! that's awesome!! :) good luck this cycle!!
> 
> P.s. I LOVE the smiley OPK's they take the guessing out of it!! :)

I do too! They are the only ones my RE recomends.


----------



## MMW430

Karen, that's so exciting! Let us know how your appointment goes!

They called me today and gave me an update. My transfer is going to be on Sunday (so it's a 5 day transfer). There are 6 that they are extremely confident about, 3 that they think are going to work, and 1 that they're going to watch, but don't have the highest hopes for. So, it seems like I have 9 to potentially work with. Then, on May 20, I have to go for a blood test to find out if I'm pregnant or not.


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> Karen, that's so exciting! Let us know how your appointment goes!
> 
> They called me today and gave me an update. My transfer is going to be on Sunday (so it's a 5 day transfer). There are 6 that they are extremely confident about, 3 that they think are going to work, and 1 that they're going to watch, but don't have the highest hopes for. So, it seems like I have 9 to potentially work with. Then, on May 20, I have to go for a blood test to find out if I'm pregnant or not.

That sounds so good! How many are you wanting to transfer?


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Karen, that's so exciting! Let us know how your appointment goes!
> 
> They called me today and gave me an update. My transfer is going to be on Sunday (so it's a 5 day transfer). There are 6 that they are extremely confident about, 3 that they think are going to work, and 1 that they're going to watch, but don't have the highest hopes for. So, it seems like I have 9 to potentially work with. Then, on May 20, I have to go for a blood test to find out if I'm pregnant or not.
> 
> That sounds so good! How many are you wanting to transfer?Click to expand...

I'm happy! All the doctors feel we should just transfer 1, because they're that confident that it's going to work. I'm not sure how I feel about that. I asked them why not 2, and they told me it was because if I did 2, I could potentially have 4 due to the fact that they can still naturally split. DH thinks that we should just do what they say and just do 1, but sometimes I wonder if we do only 1, and it fails or something.....will I be upset that I didn't push for 2. Then I also worry that if we do 2, and 2 stick, daycare is really expensive. :shrug: I guess we still have some time to think about it.


----------



## Kwaggy

karenh said:


> Kwaggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwaggy said:
> 
> 
> Went for my day 12 scan today. I have 4 follies :happydance: 2 on the left 16mm&18mm and 2 on the right 22mm&15mm. YAY!!!!
> 
> That is AMAZING! Congratulations! I will be lucky if I have two tomorrow. We will see!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I was so surprised because I had really heavy bleeding up until day11, I didn't expect to have any.Click to expand...
> 
> What did they say about that? Did they say how thick your lining was?Click to expand...

Congrats to you! Hope you catch the eggy! Good luck.

RE said my lining was at 6.5mm and she likes to see it at atleast 7....she thinks it will thicken in the next couple days. I did the trigger yesterday, but im still getting negative opks :(


----------



## biggerfamily

Kwaggy said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwaggy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kwaggy said:
> 
> 
> Went for my day 12 scan today. I have 4 follies :happydance: 2 on the left 16mm&18mm and 2 on the right 22mm&15mm. YAY!!!!
> 
> That is AMAZING! Congratulations! I will be lucky if I have two tomorrow. We will see!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I was so surprised because I had really heavy bleeding up until day11, I didn't expect to have any.Click to expand...
> 
> What did they say about that? Did they say how thick your lining was?Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats to you! Hope you catch the eggy! Good luck.
> 
> RE said my lining was at 6.5mm and she likes to see it at atleast 7....she thinks it will thicken in the next couple days. I did the trigger yesterday, but im still getting negative opks :(Click to expand...

kwaggy..I now seen this but you can drink 100% pure pom juice an eat avocaodes to help your lining. When I went for my day12 ultrasound my lining was only 6mm an follie was 22mm so I done the pom juice an avocaodo an when it came time for IUI my lining was at 11+ ..

ONLY DO THE 100% PURE POM JUICE AN AVOCADOS TIL YOU OVULATE THEN STOP..

Good Luck...

Karenh...be praying for you that this is one for you. 

AFM.. Taking it easy, going to bed early, relaxing an eating as healthy as can with no cokes or any chocolate to eat. NO caffeine in my body. Drinking mostly 10% juices,water with some sprite at times. Today I'm 4dpiui. Start my Prometrium (Progesterone) tonight an blood-work Monday. :happydance:

Now back to cooking... 

All others be praying for you all also. Sorry can't do more personals but very busy with stuff an banking..


----------



## Faith4Baby

CD 11 Ultrasound reveled 5 follicles 2 @ 18mm's on the left and 3 on the right (14,15 & 16 mm's). Uterine lining was 7.4 & LH was still really low, RE wanted to give it another day (or 2) to let the smaller 3 catch up, so I am holding off on the trigger and headed back first thing tomorrow morning. Praying for good timing! Thinking if things go the way they have before I will find that I am starting to surge tomorrow morning and they will schedule me for IUI on Sat (I will then take the trigger to make sure all follies release)! This will be our last IUI, praying Gods will will be done!


----------



## Faith4Baby

Ok so I just looked up my E2 (estradiol) level and found out it was only 175! Having 4 follicles it should really be much higher. I am freaking out now, an thoughts? Please help ladies! I was so optimistic for this cycle! Now I think we may really only have one mature egg? I am so confused! I thought injectibles were supposed to increase my E2? Why would it be so low?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi everyone... I was told not to test for my surge prior to the 10th day with femara because of the potential of a false positive. I have never really had luck with OPK's in the past because I would never get a line that was darker really. However, temping FF would show me ovulation date based on my temp spike.

Anyone have any idea what the best predictor would be and how in the hell do you hold it for 3-4 hours and not drink anything sheesh im going to die :( I am confused if I should go get the smiley OPK's stick with a line type.... do they have FMU ones since those are the easiest? so lost... the fertility doc says he stopped recommending any of them because different ones confused different people. I told him now were all confused.


----------



## LolaM

sugarpi24 said:


> yayyy Karen!!!!! that's awesome!! :) good luck this cycle!!
> 
> P.s. I LOVE the smiley OPK's they take the guessing out of it!! :)


I tried smileys, no guessing but mine BROKE b ecause i was trying to do IUI and it kept telling me i wasnt ovulating but im like clockwork, so i got out the dip sticks and it was blazing purple lines!!! Thanks to those smileys, I missed my window, missed a cycle!!:dohh:


----------



## Prayerful

Wow! I have a lot of catching up to do! Sorry if I miss anyone...

Galen & Karen - Congrats on the natural O!!

Galen, Chook, & Karen - Thanks for the info on IVF. Unfortunately I'm going to need to learn more about this in the very near future. :( I'll explain below. 

Karen - Glad you are feeling better! 

MMW - YAY! So happy for you with your great numbers! Sorry you aren't feeling well though. Were they able to get your nausea under control?

Sugarpi - What a relief to not have to deal with cysts this cycle. I'm glad you're able to get back in the game.

Chook - Hang in there through the waiting. Hopefully you'll find out great news on Mother's Day!

Good luck to all who are doing IUI/TI/transfer this weekend!

AFM - We found out a couple days ago that DH's sperm have "diminished maturity and psychological functioning." They didn't really tell me what that means, other than IVF with ICSI is basically our only chance of conceiving. So not the news I wanted to hear. Also, it makes me nervous... If his sperm are that messed up are they even capable of producing a healthy child?? Ugh!! Well, we are still going to go through with our IUI tomorrow at 10am in the hopes that God will use this one last opportunity to produce a miracle baby through IUI. Just clinging to the promise that with God all things are possible! We are hoping to jump right into IVF next cycle though if this doesn't work. I'm still waiting on a call back from the IVF nurse so I'm not even sure what the protocol is or if it would even be possible. I almost seem to remember them saying in the past that you have to take a month off before IVF. Does anyone have any insight into that? Has anyone else ever heard of anyone having DH's diagnosis, or of anyone achieving pregnancy with that diagnosis?


----------



## sugarpi24

what is ICSI?


----------



## babybemine

anybody have weight gain on femara? I have been gaining like crazy. going to start gonadal if not pregnant...does weight gain occur with that?


----------



## MMW430

Prayerful said:


> Wow! I have a lot of catching up to do! Sorry if I miss anyone...
> 
> Galen & Karen - Congrats on the natural O!!
> 
> Galen, Chook, & Karen - Thanks for the info on IVF. Unfortunately I'm going to need to learn more about this in the very near future. :( I'll explain below.
> 
> Karen - Glad you are feeling better!
> 
> MMW - YAY! So happy for you with your great numbers! Sorry you aren't feeling well though. Were they able to get your nausea under control?
> 
> Sugarpi - What a relief to not have to deal with cysts this cycle. I'm glad you're able to get back in the game.
> 
> Chook - Hang in there through the waiting. Hopefully you'll find out great news on Mother's Day!
> 
> Good luck to all who are doing IUI/TI/transfer this weekend!
> 
> AFM - We found out a couple days ago that DH's sperm have "diminished maturity and psychological functioning." They didn't really tell me what that means, other than IVF with ICSI is basically our only chance of conceiving. So not the news I wanted to hear. Also, it makes me nervous... If his sperm are that messed up are they even capable of producing a healthy child?? Ugh!! Well, we are still going to go through with our IUI tomorrow at 10am in the hopes that God will use this one last opportunity to produce a miracle baby through IUI. Just clinging to the promise that with God all things are possible! We are hoping to jump right into IVF next cycle though if this doesn't work. I'm still waiting on a call back from the IVF nurse so I'm not even sure what the protocol is or if it would even be possible. I almost seem to remember them saying in the past that you have to take a month off before IVF. Does anyone have any insight into that? Has anyone else ever heard of anyone having DH's diagnosis, or of anyone achieving pregnancy with that diagnosis?




sugarpi24 said:


> what is ICSI?

Yes! Feeling much better thank you! :flower:

With ICSI they basically poke a hole in the egg and stick the sperm in. They don't just put them together in a petri dish and let them do their thing.


----------



## ~Brandy~

my fertility doc does ICSI with 1 out of every 3 eggs they use. So if I have atleast 3 good eggs for the transfer 2 will be fertilized in the dish and the other 1 will be ICSI


----------



## Faith4Baby

IUI scheduled for 9:30 tomorrow. 3 mature follicles, praying for a good count and perfect timing.


----------



## LolaM

NO!! I LOST 10 lbs!


----------



## karenh

MMW: That is a hard decision. I hope whatever you choose you get a little miracle.

Kwaggy: That is weird that you are still getting negative OPK. The medication should give a positive even if you havent actually ovulated.

Faith4baby: Good luck with your IUI. I hope this is it for you.

Brandy: I use the smiley face ones now, and I love them. I had to get the lines for a quick test and the store didnt sell the digital. NEVER again. In always use FMU because I dont take the tests with me to work. I would recommend doing what works for you. If you get at positive and you are worried about it possibly being false positive you can test again with your next bathroom trip.

Prayerful: So sorry for the news about DH. I will pray that this will work if it is Gods will.

AFM: Ultrasound yesterday revealed I had one follicle on my left measuring 22. My lining was a triple pattern at 8.9. They did a blood test to make sure I was actually getting a surge because I never had and it was early for me. I was! We did the IUI this morning. DH had 58 million swimmers after wash. Everything seemed to go perfectly. Now I wait to see if my sister or I will be preggers. We test 2 days apart. This will be her third (she doesnt have fertility issues). Testing May 15th.


----------



## ~Brandy~

karenh said:


> MMW: That is a hard decision. I hope whatever you choose you get a little miracle.
> 
> Kwaggy: That is weird that you are still getting negative OPK. The medication should give a positive even if you havent actually ovulated.
> 
> Faith4baby: Good luck with your IUI. I hope this is it for you.
> 
> Brandy: I use the smiley face ones now, and I love them. I had to get the lines for a quick test and the store didnt sell the digital. NEVER again. In always use FMU because I dont take the tests with me to work. I would recommend doing what works for you. If you get at positive and you are worried about it possibly being false positive you can test again with your next bathroom trip.
> 
> Prayerful: So sorry for the news about DH. I will pray that this will work if it is Gods will.
> 
> AFM: Ultrasound yesterday revealed I had one follicle on my left measuring 22. My lining was a triple pattern at 8.9. They did a blood test to make sure I was actually getting a surge because I never had and it was early for me. I was! We did the IUI this morning. DH had 58 million swimmers after wash. Everything seemed to go perfectly. Now I wait to see if my sister or I will be preggers. We test 2 days apart. This will be her third (she doesnt have fertility issues). Testing May 15th.

Oh I didn't think of that of doing a morning one then if I think its a false positive having a back up a few hours later.


----------



## Kwaggy

Is it possible to not ovulate with trigger? Its been 2 1/2 days since I triggered and I have no EWCM or ov pains, and my bbt hasnt gone up.


----------



## Faith4Baby

IUI done this morning with a washed count of 9 million. Not a wonderful count, but about average for us. Planning to sign off for the next 2 weeks and focus on my thesis paper and graduation. My big graduation party is exactly 2 weeks from today, yeek! 
Prayers to all of you, good luck and may we all have a good luck this cycle!


----------



## Prayerful

~Brandy~ said:


> my fertility doc does ICSI with 1 out of every 3 eggs they use. So if I have atleast 3 good eggs for the transfer 2 will be fertilized in the dish and the other 1 will be ICSI

Brandy - Are you planning to move on to IVF? 

Karen - I'm glad things went well with the IUI. Hopefully you and your sister will both get a BFP!! I'll be testing 2 days behind you on the 17th.

Faith - Enjoy your 2ww and try not to stress too much over the thesis paper! (Easier said than done, I know!) Perhaps you'll have 2 things to celebrate at your graduation party!! :)

MMW - How are doing? How did everything go with the transfer today??

AFM - I had my IUI on Friday. 90 mil sperm, but only 40% motility. Still haven't gotten a call back from the IVF nurse to answer my questions but hoping to do our IVF in late June unless, of course, this cycle works.


----------



## MMW430

Prayerful said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> my fertility doc does ICSI with 1 out of every 3 eggs they use. So if I have atleast 3 good eggs for the transfer 2 will be fertilized in the dish and the other 1 will be ICSI
> 
> Brandy - Are you planning to move on to IVF?
> 
> Karen - I'm glad things went well with the IUI. Hopefully you and your sister will both get a BFP!! I'll be testing 2 days behind you on the 17th.
> 
> Faith - Enjoy your 2ww and try not to stress too much over the thesis paper! (Easier said than done, I know!) Perhaps you'll have 2 things to celebrate at your graduation party!! :)
> 
> MMW - How are doing? How did everything go with the transfer today??
> 
> AFM - I had my IUI on Friday. 90 mil sperm, but only 40% motility. Still haven't gotten a call back from the IVF nurse to answer my questions but hoping to do our IVF in late June unless, of course, this cycle works.Click to expand...

The transfer went well! We ended up doing what the doctor recommended and transferred one. We were able to freeze 4 and they're watching the remainder for one more day. They're not going to call and update me anymore, but they'll send a letter in 2 weeks letting us know. I'm satisfied with 4 though. I have to go May 20 for bloodwork to find out if I'm pregnant or not. I'm going to try really hard and not test beforehand.

I hope your IUI works out, but if you have to go the IVF route, the retrieval is the worst part. It's not so bad.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> my fertility doc does ICSI with 1 out of every 3 eggs they use. So if I have atleast 3 good eggs for the transfer 2 will be fertilized in the dish and the other 1 will be ICSI
> 
> Brandy - Are you planning to move on to IVF?Click to expand...

Yes. We are only doing IUI this month just because we have just enough time to get it in before I start the meds for my IVF. My egg collection should be on or about July 8th.


----------



## Prayerful

Oh, that's excellent MMW! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## Prayerful

Brandy - What does your IVF prep consist of? When do you begin it?


----------



## ~Brandy~

We are very excited. My husband just wants to skip to IVF so bad. He REALLY wants twins so the doctor is doing a 3 egg transfer.

Right about now I would be OVER THE MOON for 1!


----------



## Prayerful

Your husband sounds a lot like mine! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> Brandy - What does your IVF prep consist of? When do you begin it?


After I take a test this month 5/24 and if its negative they will put me on BC for a couple weeks to get my cycle in line with the other group that will be doing IVF early July.

I will be taking hormones and injections. I think I will be giving myself 3 shots a day for a couple weeks. Thats about it.. along with alot of ultrasounds to monitor the follicles.

I have a long list of meds somewhere lol I have tried not to look at it an over analyze it yet until the time comes. I am trying to be optimistic that this month will work.. but really want to get to IVF like yesterday uggh.

Congrats MM!! Rest up and get ready for that BFP!


----------



## babybemine

I am due for trigger shot tomorrow night. I got my +opk right now. is there any point in doing trigger since I will prob have already ovulated?


----------



## kel21

Good luck ladies! I see alot of you are at the fun tww time! Fxd for you :)

afm- took my last pill last night. My temps did some major gymnastics! It went really high when I started femara, then dropped big time last night, even though I was still taking it. Has it done that to anyone else?


----------



## karenh

Kwaggy: It is rare to not ovulate with trigger, but I have heard of it happening. Sorry that it isnt going smoothly for you.

Faith4baby: I am glad you IUI went well and that your sperm count was up from normal. Good luck with your thesis and congrats on graduating. Perfect timing for a little one in my family. That is how my sisters got their first.

Prayerful: Good luck these next two weeks. What are you going to do to try and pass the time? I feel like it is forever away.

MMW: I am glad the transfer went well and that you are happy with your decision to transfer one. May 20th seems really far away. Why are they waiting so long?

Brandy: That is so cute that your DH is so on board and that he wants twins. Mine does as well, but I doubt we would be able to convince our RE to transfer three. We would be lucky to do two.

Babybemine: If you are sure it is a true positive I dont see the point in doing a trigger. Save the money, you wont have to test it out, and you wont get the pregnancy side effects from it. If you arent sure you can have a blood lh to verify and if it is positive, no need for trigger, if negative then trigger. Good luck!

Kel: I dont temp so I cant help, sorry. Hopefully someone else here has some advice.

AFM: Nothing exciting. Just already impatient for the TWW to be over.


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> Kwaggy: It is rare to not ovulate with trigger, but I have heard of it happening. Sorry that it isn&#8217;t going smoothly for you.
> 
> Faith4baby: I am glad you IUI went well and that your sperm count was up from normal. Good luck with your thesis and congrats on graduating. Perfect timing for a little one in my family. That is how my sisters got their first.
> 
> Prayerful: Good luck these next two weeks. What are you going to do to try and pass the time? I feel like it is forever away.
> 
> MMW: I am glad the transfer went well and that you are happy with your decision to transfer one. May 20th seems really far away. Why are they waiting so long?
> 
> Brandy: That is so cute that your DH is so on board and that he wants twins. Mine does as well, but I doubt we would be able to convince our RE to transfer three. We would be lucky to do two.
> 
> Babybemine: If you are sure it is a true positive I don&#8217;t see the point in doing a trigger. Save the money, you won&#8217;t have to test it out, and you won&#8217;t get the pregnancy side effects from it. If you aren&#8217;t sure you can have a blood lh to verify and if it is positive, no need for trigger, if negative then trigger. Good luck!
> 
> Kel: I don&#8217;t temp so I can&#8217;t help, sorry. Hopefully someone else here has some advice.
> 
> AFM: Nothing exciting. Just already impatient for the TWW to be over.

I really don't know why I have to wait so long. It might be because that's right around when AF would be due? I didn't really question it. They said they do the transfer, and two weeks later they bring you in for a blood test. Maybe I should have questioned it.

The wait is already driving me crazy though. I'm so impatient.


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Kwaggy: It is rare to not ovulate with trigger, but I have heard of it happening. Sorry that it isnt going smoothly for you.
> 
> Faith4baby: I am glad you IUI went well and that your sperm count was up from normal. Good luck with your thesis and congrats on graduating. Perfect timing for a little one in my family. That is how my sisters got their first.
> 
> Prayerful: Good luck these next two weeks. What are you going to do to try and pass the time? I feel like it is forever away.
> 
> MMW: I am glad the transfer went well and that you are happy with your decision to transfer one. May 20th seems really far away. Why are they waiting so long?
> 
> Brandy: That is so cute that your DH is so on board and that he wants twins. Mine does as well, but I doubt we would be able to convince our RE to transfer three. We would be lucky to do two.
> 
> Babybemine: If you are sure it is a true positive I dont see the point in doing a trigger. Save the money, you wont have to test it out, and you wont get the pregnancy side effects from it. If you arent sure you can have a blood lh to verify and if it is positive, no need for trigger, if negative then trigger. Good luck!
> 
> Kel: I dont temp so I cant help, sorry. Hopefully someone else here has some advice.
> 
> AFM: Nothing exciting. Just already impatient for the TWW to be over.
> 
> I really don't know why I have to wait so long. It might be because that's right around when AF would be due? I didn't really question it. They said the do the transfer, and two weeks later they bring you in for a blood test. Maybe I should have questioned it.
> 
> The wait is already driving me crazy though. I'm so impatient.Click to expand...

My RE has me come in 12 days from IUI. So If IVF I would assume 7 days from transfer because you are already 5 days into it. I don't know though I haven't been through IVF. Sorry your wait is so long. Good luck


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Kwaggy: It is rare to not ovulate with trigger, but I have heard of it happening. Sorry that it isnt going smoothly for you.
> 
> Faith4baby: I am glad you IUI went well and that your sperm count was up from normal. Good luck with your thesis and congrats on graduating. Perfect timing for a little one in my family. That is how my sisters got their first.
> 
> Prayerful: Good luck these next two weeks. What are you going to do to try and pass the time? I feel like it is forever away.
> 
> MMW: I am glad the transfer went well and that you are happy with your decision to transfer one. May 20th seems really far away. Why are they waiting so long?
> 
> Brandy: That is so cute that your DH is so on board and that he wants twins. Mine does as well, but I doubt we would be able to convince our RE to transfer three. We would be lucky to do two.
> 
> Babybemine: If you are sure it is a true positive I dont see the point in doing a trigger. Save the money, you wont have to test it out, and you wont get the pregnancy side effects from it. If you arent sure you can have a blood lh to verify and if it is positive, no need for trigger, if negative then trigger. Good luck!
> 
> Kel: I dont temp so I cant help, sorry. Hopefully someone else here has some advice.
> 
> AFM: Nothing exciting. Just already impatient for the TWW to be over.
> 
> I really don't know why I have to wait so long. It might be because that's right around when AF would be due? I didn't really question it. They said the do the transfer, and two weeks later they bring you in for a blood test. Maybe I should have questioned it.
> 
> The wait is already driving me crazy though. I'm so impatient.Click to expand...
> 
> My RE has me come in 12 days from IUI. So If IVF I would assume 7 days from transfer because you are already 5 days into it. I don't know though I haven't been through IVF. Sorry your wait is so long. Good luckClick to expand...

I'm sure I'm going to cheat, and poas. I know I shouldn't, but I know I will.


----------



## ~Brandy~

MMW430 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Kwaggy: It is rare to not ovulate with trigger, but I have heard of it happening. Sorry that it isnt going smoothly for you.
> 
> Faith4baby: I am glad you IUI went well and that your sperm count was up from normal. Good luck with your thesis and congrats on graduating. Perfect timing for a little one in my family. That is how my sisters got their first.
> 
> Prayerful: Good luck these next two weeks. What are you going to do to try and pass the time? I feel like it is forever away.
> 
> MMW: I am glad the transfer went well and that you are happy with your decision to transfer one. May 20th seems really far away. Why are they waiting so long?
> 
> Brandy: That is so cute that your DH is so on board and that he wants twins. Mine does as well, but I doubt we would be able to convince our RE to transfer three. We would be lucky to do two.
> 
> Babybemine: If you are sure it is a true positive I dont see the point in doing a trigger. Save the money, you wont have to test it out, and you wont get the pregnancy side effects from it. If you arent sure you can have a blood lh to verify and if it is positive, no need for trigger, if negative then trigger. Good luck!
> 
> Kel: I dont temp so I cant help, sorry. Hopefully someone else here has some advice.
> 
> AFM: Nothing exciting. Just already impatient for the TWW to be over.
> 
> I really don't know why I have to wait so long. It might be because that's right around when AF would be due? I didn't really question it. They said the do the transfer, and two weeks later they bring you in for a blood test. Maybe I should have questioned it.
> 
> The wait is already driving me crazy though. I'm so impatient.Click to expand...
> 
> My RE has me come in 12 days from IUI. So If IVF I would assume 7 days from transfer because you are already 5 days into it. I don't know though I haven't been through IVF. Sorry your wait is so long. Good luckClick to expand...
> 
> I'm sure I'm going to cheat, and poas. I know I shouldn't, but I know I will.Click to expand...

I am such a planner... I already plan to test immediately and every day following my ivf... just to watch it go from positive to negative and back to BFP I hope!!

That way seeing the negative then the positive again assures me


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ok I need someones expertise here..

I am only on CD 10. I normally ovulate on CD18-20 on a 30-32 day cycle. Well I took Femara on CD3-7. Doc told me to start O testing on CD 10.. I started on CD9 of course because thats just how I roll hah.

Anyway CD 9 Low fertility on monitor CBFM, CB advanced digital just a circle. But CD 10 I couldnt use my monitor for some weird reason I couldnt get stupid thing to work so I only used the digital advanced and got a flashing smiley! This is only CD 10... any thoughts? 

My temp dipped some this morning too. Is it really possible im gearing up to O this freaking early?


----------



## Prayerful

Brandy - I know how you feel. Now that we have decided to do IVF, I can't wait to get started on it! Hopefully this cycle will work though and you won't even need to worry about IVF anymore! I don't know what to tell you about your possible early O though. I hope it all works out for you!

Babybemine - I've heard some people say they trigger after getting a pos OPK so they have a stronger O but I don't know if that really works. I'd be inclined to go with Karen. Just save the trigger (and your money) if you are sure you actually O'd.

Kel - I don't temp so I can't answer your question. Hopefully you are able to get some answers from someone else though!

Karen - I'm not stressing too much this 2ww since I'm pretty sure it didn't work (due to the new test results we got). The time is still passing very slowly though because I'm looking forward to moving on to IVF! I can't believe it has only been 3 days since my IUI!!! I had to work over the weekend so that was a good distraction for me. I've also been researching everything to do with IVF to help pass the time. 

AFM - Nothing else to report. Just waiting... waiting... waiting...!


----------



## Chook

Hey girls, I haven't been on for a few days because I banned myself lol. Started googling everything and obsessing so I have some reading to do to catch up. I'm 9dp5dt and started testing the trigger out at 7dp5dt. Unfortunately it's faded out to a squinter so I know it hasn't worked. Pretty guttered. Oh well we will just have to lift our chins and do it again. 
Hope you are all well xox


----------



## karenh

~Brandy~ said:


> Ok I need someones expertise here..
> 
> I am only on CD 10. I normally ovulate on CD18-20 on a 30-32 day cycle. Well I took Femara on CD3-7. Doc told me to start O testing on CD 10.. I started on CD9 of course because thats just how I roll hah.
> 
> Anyway CD 9 Low fertility on monitor CBFM, CB advanced digital just a circle. But CD 10 I couldnt use my monitor for some weird reason I couldnt get stupid thing to work so I only used the digital advanced and got a flashing smiley! This is only CD 10... any thoughts?
> 
> My temp dipped some this morning too. Is it really possible im gearing up to O this freaking early?

Did you take another one with a different sample to see if it was also positive? I would guess you can ovulate this early if they have you test this early. My RE says to start on day 9. Call the office and see what the nurse says.


----------



## karenh

Chook said:


> Hey girls, I haven't been on for a few days because I banned myself lol. Started googling everything and obsessing so I have some reading to do to catch up. I'm 9dp5dt and started testing the trigger out at 7dp5dt. Unfortunately it's faded out to a squinter so I know it hasn't worked. Pretty guttered. Oh well we will just have to lift our chins and do it again.
> Hope you are all well xox

So sorry Chook. I was really hoping this would work for you. What is your next step?


----------



## karenh

So I think I have decided to test on my birthday. I know I shouldn't because it will be way too early. I will only be 9dpiui. However, I can still hope for a miracle as long as I keep reminding myself that if it is negative it is too early for a positive. Right?


----------



## MMW430

Chook - I'm sorry. What is your next step?

Karen - I hope you get your bfp this time!

Brandy - When I was on Femara, the cbfm had me ovulating on all different days. I don't think it was consistent one time. It was all over the place.

AFM: Of course I tested yesterday, which was stupid considering I was only 1dp5dt...but I couldn't resist. It was bfn, which I was expecting. At least I know the trigger is completely out. I didn't anticipate it staying long anyway as I only took half a dose because my levels were too high. Anyway, I'm trying not to drive myself crazy, but it's not really working. Every little thing is freaking me out. For example, I'm experiencing intermittent cramping like I tend to do when AF is coming. I don't know if it's because the embryo is implanting (I don't even know when that would happen??), if my insides are trying to go back to normal now that the et is done, if it's the progesterone suppositories, if I'm getting af, or if I'm really not having cramps at all and ttc has made me lose my mind.


----------



## biggerfamily

Just a fast up on my progesterone level at 7dpiui.. It was 22.. Which showed I had a strong ovulation. Now just wait..

MMW.. Good luck on your IVF.. May U get a BFP very soon.

Other ladies may you all get great news soon..

Got to run.. Storm on the way got to go collect eggs...Later all..


----------



## ~Brandy~

karenh said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Ok I need someones expertise here..
> 
> I am only on CD 10. I normally ovulate on CD18-20 on a 30-32 day cycle. Well I took Femara on CD3-7. Doc told me to start O testing on CD 10.. I started on CD9 of course because thats just how I roll hah.
> 
> Anyway CD 9 Low fertility on monitor CBFM, CB advanced digital just a circle. But CD 10 I couldnt use my monitor for some weird reason I couldnt get stupid thing to work so I only used the digital advanced and got a flashing smiley! This is only CD 10... any thoughts?
> 
> My temp dipped some this morning too. Is it really possible im gearing up to O this freaking early?
> 
> Did you take another one with a different sample to see if it was also positive? I would guess you can ovulate this early if they have you test this early. My RE says to start on day 9. Call the office and see what the nurse says.Click to expand...

This morning the freaking smiley was flashing again... but the line test wasnt close enough for me to consider it positve... TMI coming.. However, I have never had definitive EWCM but this afternoon I was like HELLO whoaw.

I imagine that my line OPKs have got to go positive tomorrow... worried if my temp flies up tomorrow that means I o'd today and missed it :( It's like playing roullette when you dont have an ultrasound in line.


----------



## karenh

~Brandy~ said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> Ok I need someones expertise here..
> 
> I am only on CD 10. I normally ovulate on CD18-20 on a 30-32 day cycle. Well I took Femara on CD3-7. Doc told me to start O testing on CD 10.. I started on CD9 of course because thats just how I roll hah.
> 
> Anyway CD 9 Low fertility on monitor CBFM, CB advanced digital just a circle. But CD 10 I couldnt use my monitor for some weird reason I couldnt get stupid thing to work so I only used the digital advanced and got a flashing smiley! This is only CD 10... any thoughts?
> 
> My temp dipped some this morning too. Is it really possible im gearing up to O this freaking early?
> 
> Did you take another one with a different sample to see if it was also positive? I would guess you can ovulate this early if they have you test this early. My RE says to start on day 9. Call the office and see what the nurse says.Click to expand...
> 
> This morning the freaking smiley was flashing again... but the line test wasnt close enough for me to consider it positve... TMI coming.. However, I have never had definitive EWCM but this afternoon I was like HELLO whoaw.
> 
> I imagine that my line OPKs have got to go positive tomorrow... worried if my temp flies up tomorrow that means I o'd today and missed it :( It's like playing roullette when you dont have an ultrasound in line.Click to expand...

I would just :sex: tonight and everynight for like three days to make you catch it. Shoud be fun, right?!?:haha:


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> Chook - I'm sorry. What is your next step?
> 
> Karen - I hope you get your bfp this time!
> 
> Brandy - When I was on Femara, the cbfm had me ovulating on all different days. I don't think it was consistent one time. It was all over the place.
> 
> AFM: Of course I tested yesterday, which was stupid considering I was only 1dp5dt...but I couldn't resist. It was bfn, which I was expecting. At least I know the trigger is completely out. I didn't anticipate it staying long anyway as I only took half a dose because my levels were too high. Anyway, I'm trying not to drive myself crazy, but it's not really working. Every little thing is freaking me out. For example, I'm experiencing intermittent cramping like I tend to do when AF is coming. I don't know if it's because the embryo is implanting (I don't even know when that would happen??), if my insides are trying to go back to normal now that the et is done, if it's the progesterone suppositories, if I'm getting af, or if I'm really not having cramps at all and ttc has made me lose my mind.

Honestly, I am pretty sure I have lost my mind. This IF crap is driving me crazy. This tww is going to be the death of me. I had a dream last night that I took a home pregnancy test and it was positive. It was way to early to be positive. All I want to do is poas and feels symptoms. It is only 5dpo. I am going insane.


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Chook - I'm sorry. What is your next step?
> 
> Karen - I hope you get your bfp this time!
> 
> Brandy - When I was on Femara, the cbfm had me ovulating on all different days. I don't think it was consistent one time. It was all over the place.
> 
> AFM: Of course I tested yesterday, which was stupid considering I was only 1dp5dt...but I couldn't resist. It was bfn, which I was expecting. At least I know the trigger is completely out. I didn't anticipate it staying long anyway as I only took half a dose because my levels were too high. Anyway, I'm trying not to drive myself crazy, but it's not really working. Every little thing is freaking me out. For example, I'm experiencing intermittent cramping like I tend to do when AF is coming. I don't know if it's because the embryo is implanting (I don't even know when that would happen??), if my insides are trying to go back to normal now that the et is done, if it's the progesterone suppositories, if I'm getting af, or if I'm really not having cramps at all and ttc has made me lose my mind.
> 
> Honestly, I am pretty sure I have lost my mind. This IF crap is driving me crazy. This tww is going to be the death of me. I had a dream last night that I took a home pregnancy test and it was positive. It was way to early to be positive. All I want to do is poas and feels symptoms. It is only 5dpo. I am going insane.Click to expand...

Yeah last night I dreamt that I didn't have the blood test, they did an ultrasound instead and the nurse said "Yep. I can see it's implanted. You're pregnant" SO I woke up feeling extremely relieved only to really wake up and realize it's only 3dp5dt and I have no idea what's really going on.


----------



## karenh

Exactly! These dreams are not nice, and they aren't helping. The better mean we are going to get our :bfp:!


----------



## biggerfamily

Ladies,
Good luck on getting a BFP..

AFM>. I've decide we're done for a while.. Going to start another small business so going to do this an later may TTC but for now just need a break until see new RE. 

So going to have my account closed..


----------



## MMW430

Karen: I've been having the dreams ALL THE TIME. Some are weirder than others. Maybe we'll get lucky and it'll mean something!

Bigger: Good luck!!


----------



## karenh

biggerfamily said:


> Ladies,
> Good luck on getting a BFP..
> 
> AFM>. I've decide we're done for a while.. Going to start another small business so going to do this an later may TTC but for now just need a break until see new RE.
> 
> So going to have my account closed..

Good luck with your buisness!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update same opk results so I'm did just in case.. Have the last couple days too! Gl to everyone


----------



## ~Brandy~

Phone corrected me! I meant dtd


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hey everyone, I hope things are going well for each of you. I had my hernia surgery yesterday, turned out I had 2 ventral hernias and an umbilical hernia so it turned into a five hour surgery. Hopefully we will be back to ttcing one I get recovered.


----------



## LolaM

I once had a dream that there was a giant HPT in my living rooom and i was staring and staring but nothing was happening, then it suddenly went to positive and i wasnt really in shock but i just said, causual like, "oh im pregnant, its positive" then my classroom aide came from behind me and said "oh, no that means NOT pregnant":dohh:


----------



## Galen

Hi all! Just been trying to keep busy here. Catching up some, hope everyone else is managing the tww, although it sounds like we're all feeling the same pressure. Arrrgh!

MMW- girl, it sounds like you are good to go! Can't wait to hear about your BFP!

Karen, you too! This is your first cycle back since the methotrexate, is that right?

Prayerful, I am sorry about your news. What test was done to determine this, about your dh's sperm??

Chook- was that your official result, or was that an early test? Sorry it was bfn. I thought you had mentioned something about may 12th though?

Brandi- good luck! It sounds like you have it covered!

Looking forward to some exciting news in the coming week! I'll be keeping everything crossed for everyone!


----------



## karenh

Brandy: You are still getting positive OPK? What CD are you on?

Mrs. Stinski: I am so glad you were able to have your surgery! Sorry that there was more to it than planned, but it is such a good thing you got it taken care of. I hope you have a quick recovery and are able to ttc when the time is right for you.

Lola: That dream sounds like it would be REALLY frustrating.

Galen: Yes this is my first cycle after the methotrexate and it is torture! I am feeling better today though. How are you doing?

AFM: I broke down and poas last night. Yes, I know it 5dpo it is WAY too early to test and was of course a negative, but I feel better just getting it out of the way. I think I will test again Sunday, my birthday, even though it will still be too early. Then I wont test again until after my beta and only if my beta says I am pregnant.


----------



## MMW430

Galen said:


> Hi all! Just been trying to keep busy here. Catching up some, hope everyone else is managing the tww, although it sounds like we're all feeling the same pressure. Arrrgh!
> 
> MMW- girl, it sounds like you are good to go! Can't wait to hear about your BFP!
> 
> Karen, you too! This is your first cycle back since the methotrexate, is that right?
> 
> Prayerful, I am sorry about your news. What test was done to determine this, about your dh's sperm??
> 
> Chook- was that your official result, or was that an early test? Sorry it was bfn. I thought you had mentioned something about may 12th though?
> 
> Brandi- good luck! It sounds like you have it covered!
> 
> Looking forward to some exciting news in the coming week! I'll be keeping everything crossed for everyone!

Oh, I hope so. Today is 4dp5dt and I'm going insane. I just want to know!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Still getting high fertility on monitor so annoying!


----------



## kel21

karen my b-day is sunday too!


----------



## Galen

It is so hard to wait to POAS!!

Karen- I am doing well enough. Even thought the odds are so low this cycle turns out to be anything, since it's natural, my hopes are starting to rise as they usually do. I'm 8dpo today. Itching to poas tomorrow so badly, but going to try to hold out. 

Mrs Stinski- I meant to say...It sounds like such a good thing you got your hernias taken care. Ouch! They might have caused you some serious discomfort during pregnancy. Speedy recovery to you!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh Karen you're in Oregon as well... Where are you if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Prayerful

Chook - Sorry about the BFN. Hopefully it is just still to early to get a true reading! Either way though, I'm glad you are still keeping positive and are ready to try again if necessary. SO glad too that you found a place that will allow you to continue trying without completely breaking you financially.

Karen - I'm sorry you're having such a hard 2WW. Sorry too about the early BFN. Maybe your body is just holding out so you can get your BFP on your birthday! I think that would be amazing. If by some miracle I get pregnant this month, I would be due ON my birthday! 

MMW - When are you actually supposed to test? I hope you'll get better news then!

Bigger - Good luck with the new business!


Mrs. Stinski - I'm glad the surgery is over and out of the way. Prayers for a speedy recovery!

Galen - Glad you are doing well. Hope the 2WW comes to a happy end for you soon! :) To answer your question, DH had an enzyme binding test done. The nurse didn't really explain the results very well, or actually at all, so I don't really understand it yet. Dr. Google hasn't been very helpful either! ;) DH also had a DNA fragmentation test done but we haven't gotten those results yet. 

AFM - I am now 6 days post IUI. Nothing to report except that my breast tenderness began a LOT earlier this cycle than normal. I'm sure it is nothing though. Not getting my hopes up at all.


----------



## Galen

HAPPY upcoming BIRTHDAY to you girls! Hope you get to do whatever you want all day long!

Prayerful- thanks for sharing. Do these results impact IVF at all, or not really? Is ICSI the way they would treat it? I'm curious about what prompted them to do this test. Sorry so many questions! I just feel like I've been in the infertility world for a long time and have never heard it mentioned at all at my clinic! Plus my DH has low morphology, so I just wonder....


----------



## MMW430

Prayerful said:


> Chook - Sorry about the BFN. Hopefully it is just still to early to get a true reading! Either way though, I'm glad you are still keeping positive and are ready to try again if necessary. SO glad too that you found a place that will allow you to continue trying without completely breaking you financially.
> 
> Karen - I'm sorry you're having such a hard 2WW. Sorry too about the early BFN. Maybe your body is just holding out so you can get your BFP on your birthday! I think that would be amazing. If by some miracle I get pregnant this month, I would be due ON my birthday!
> 
> MMW - When are you actually supposed to test? I hope you'll get better news then!
> 
> Bigger - Good luck with the new business!
> 
> 
> Mrs. Stinski - I'm glad the surgery is over and out of the way. Prayers for a speedy recovery!
> 
> Galen - Glad you are doing well. Hope the 2WW comes to a happy end for you soon! :) To answer your question, DH had an enzyme binding test done. The nurse didn't really explain the results very well, or actually at all, so I don't really understand it yet. Dr. Google hasn't been very helpful either! ;) DH also had a DNA fragmentation test done but we haven't gotten those results yet.
> 
> AFM - I am now 6 days post IUI. Nothing to report except that my breast tenderness began a LOT earlier this cycle than normal. I'm sure it is nothing though. Not getting my hopes up at all.

I don't have my bloodwork until 5/20. I could always cheat and test earlier obviously, but I don't want to test TOO early.

Happy Birthday everyone who's having a birthday soon!!


----------



## karenh

kel21 said:


> karen my b-day is sunday too!

Fun! Happy birthday!


----------



## karenh

~Brandy~ said:


> Oh Karen you're in Oregon as well... Where are you if you dont mind me asking?

I don't mind at all. I live in Hillsboro. Where are you?


----------



## kel21

I am all confused about my body :( The femara really messes with my lh. I usually get 5-6 days of pos opk's. The first time I was on femara I had a 1 day pos opk. This month is crazy!

cd8 was close to pos. cd9 was darker and very close to pos. They have been getting lighter since cd9. And today my temp spiked :( I did get up in the middle of the night for a drink of water, but I slept for 4 hours after that. I don't know what to think :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

My iui is today! Husband already did his part and they are washing them now


----------



## ~Brandy~

kel21 said:


> I am all confused about my body :( The femara really messes with my lh. I usually get 5-6 days of pos opk's. The first time I was on femara I had a 1 day pos opk. This month is crazy!
> 
> cd8 was close to pos. cd9 was darker and very close to pos. They have been getting lighter since cd9. And today my temp spiked :( I did get up in the middle of the night for a drink of water, but I slept for 4 hours after that. I don't know what to think :(

Mine was close then lighter then bam positive today I thought I was losing it


----------



## karenh

~Brandy~ said:


> My iui is today! Husband already did his part and they are washing them now

Good luck today!

What part of Oregon are you in?


----------



## ~Brandy~

karenh said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> My iui is today! Husband already did his part and they are washing them now
> 
> Good luck today!
> 
> What part of Oregon are you in?Click to expand...

I am in Eugene ;) hippy capital!


Just got done with the IUI that was cake now to pray that I am the one in a million that it works the first and only time for lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Oh I was going to ask.. I have weird temps but nothing changed I temped at the exact same time and slept well all this cycle.

OPK yesterday was flashing smiley with a semi dark not dark enough line OPK. Today positive on both monitor and line OPK... tmi I also have eggy CM. But my temps have been raising for 2 days. I am assuming that by the temps I would say I ovulated on CD 12 but not according to doc today I will O. usually I trust temping but everything BUT the temps point to O'ing today.


----------



## Galen

Good luck Brandy!

Kel- I hope things sort themselves out for you!


----------



## karenh

~Brandy~ said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> My iui is today! Husband already did his part and they are washing them now
> 
> Good luck today!
> 
> What part of Oregon are you in?Click to expand...
> 
> I am in Eugene ;) hippy capital!
> 
> 
> Just got done with the IUI that was cake now to pray that I am the one in a million that it works the first and only time for lolClick to expand...

I am so glad it went well! I hope you are the one in a million it works the first time for as well! When do you test?

Sorry, temping doesn't work for me so I don't have any advice.


----------



## LolaM

COOL! I used to live in kennewick, WA which is about 10 min from the Oregon border. made the drive to Umatitty more than one time


----------



## ~Brandy~

karenh said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> My iui is today! Husband already did his part and they are washing them now
> 
> Good luck today!
> 
> What part of Oregon are you in?Click to expand...
> 
> I am in Eugene ;) hippy capital!
> 
> 
> Just got done with the IUI that was cake now to pray that I am the one in a million that it works the first and only time for lolClick to expand...
> 
> I am so glad it went well! I hope you are the one in a million it works the first time for as well! When do you test?
> 
> Sorry, temping doesn't work for me so I don't have any advice.Click to expand...

Progesterone test is 7 Days from today. And my HCG test is the 24 th


----------



## MMW430

So, today I am 6dp5dt. I tested the day after transfer because I was curious to see if the trigger was still there, but it was a stark white BFN. I only had half the trigger, so it didn't surprise me that it was out. I didn't test again until this morning. Again, I used a FRER. It turned BFP immediately! I don't know what to think. I want to be excited, but I'm afraid it's a false positive (not that I have any reason to think that) or that the test is just lying. Today is technically cd26, and if AF was going to come, she'd come cd28 or 29.


----------



## ~Brandy~

MMW430 said:


> So, today I am 6dp5dt. I tested the day after transfer because I was curious to see if the trigger was still there, but it was a stark white BFN. I only had half the trigger, so it didn't surprise me that it was out. I didn't test again until this morning. Again, I used a FRER. It turned BFP immediately! I don't know what to think. I want to be excited, but I'm afraid it's a false positive (not that I have any reason to think that) or that the test is just lying. Today is technically cd26, and if AF was going to come, she'd come cd28 or 29.

I would keep checking it the next day or 2. Exciting!


----------



## Galen

MMW- CONGRATS GIRL! I think it is the REAL DEAL!!!!

I had my blood test at 8dp5dt and my level was such that it definitely would have shown up on that sensitive a test days earlier, had I checked.

I know you won't believe it til the blood test, but keep testing, I think you're going to continue to see BFPs!!!!


----------



## Prayerful

Galen - They said that IVF with ICSI is definitely the way to go based on those results. It makes me nervous though that if we are able to conceive and carry to term that the child may have birth defects since his sperm are so abnormal. (On top of these results, he also has very low morphology.) I hate to think that way but it is definitely a concern and I haven't been able to speak to the doc since we got the results so I don't really know what the likelihood of that is. My doc actually ordered the test several months ago when he ordered my immunology testing but DH wasn't able to get it done until recently. I can't remember for sure but I think we only paid $50, or maybe up to $200, for the test. I think it would be worth checking into though if you haven't found any other cause for your IF. 

Brandy - Glad the IUI went well! Hoping for good news for you in 2 weeks!!

MMW - YAY!!!!! Congratulations! I would bet that was a true BFP!


----------



## sugarpi24

Triggered tonight! i have [email protected]! so yay! we are bding tonight...tomorrow and monday! lets hope we catch one!


----------



## MMW430

Thank you everyone! I keep fretting it'll be "oh the trigger reemerged" or something stupid like that. I know it makes no sense. I'm just struggling to believe it's for sure real right now.


----------



## Prayerful

Sounds good sugarpi! Good luck!!


----------



## Prayerful

Happy birthday Karen and Kel!


----------



## Galen

Go Sugarpi! Good luck!

Prayerful- thanks for the info. I think I will ask our RE about it, although if the treatment is icsi anyway, we'll definitely be doing that with our IVF, as it was strongly recommended last time and we did it back then. Fitting in 1 more cycle- injectable only- before our IVF consult in June. Sort of sad that have been spinning our wheels before just getting back to IVF now, but I think I needed to just try the "less invasive" (that makes me laugh....because umm, just barely!) approaches. I did. Didn't work. 

Regarding what you mentioned about defects though. I remember my DH asked that same question. They clarified for us that doing icsi doesn't force fertilization. If nature says it's too abnormal to be viable, it won't be, regardless. I do know that birth defects overall for fertility patients are slightly higher, but not much vs. the general population. 

Remind me, do you know your timeline yet?

Happy Birthday ladies!


----------



## Prayerful

Thank you for saying that. It eases my mind a LOT!

Unfortunately I still don't know my timeline. I left a message for the IVF nurse 1-2 weeks ago but they haven't returned my call. I think I will try to call them again this week. AF is due on Friday and I know you have to be on BCP for a while to down regulate your hormones, so I am hoping we will be able to do IVF by the end of June.

So, have you done IVF before?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> Thank you for saying that. It eases my mind a LOT!
> 
> Unfortunately I still don't know my timeline. I left a message for the IVF nurse 1-2 weeks ago but they haven't returned my call. I think I will try to call them again this week. AF is due on Friday and I know you have to be on BCP for a while to down regulate your hormones, so I am hoping we will be able to do IVF by the end of June.
> 
> So, have you done IVF before?

Sounds like you and I will be on the same cycle or super close to it for IVF :) 

We just did the IUI as a time killer this month. I find out with a blood test on 5/24 if this worked if it did not I order all my meds and injections as well as go on BC at the end of May/early June. Egg retrieval for me should be on or about July 8th is what they have me penciled in for now.. with a possible transfer on 7/11 or 7/13 depending on if they decide a 3 or 5 day transfer. Most likely a 5 day.

FX for both of us!


----------



## Prayerful

Thanks Brandy! I'll keep my fingers crossed for us too! :)


----------



## Galen

Prayerful- I hope your timeline works out as planned. I would just keep on them. I'm not the pushy or confrontational type, but it seems truer more and more...the squeaky wheel...

Yes, at the end of 2010 we did 2 rounds of IVF to get DD. First was a biochemical preg. Second was 2 embryo transfer and a singleton pregnancy.

Our consult is 6/28 and we pretty much hope to go right into things as soon as possible. I am going to start BCPs 2 weeks before the consult to help speed things up. There are usually a few diagnostic evaluations they like to do before you start the hard core phases of IVF- water ultrasound of the uterus, trial embryo transfer...things like that. I'm hoping to be "ready" for those, instead of having to wait for the right time in my cycle to come around again.

I think I said before somewhere on here, but there was a part of me that really held out hope we could get pregnant without all that...but the realization is setting in that that is not going to be. Plus, took a test yesterday just to see if maybe my natural cycle was a lucky one (since I actually ovulated on my own for once) and bfn :( Plus, ANOTHER 2 friends are pregnant. So having a little pity party of my own lately. I won't drag you all down with me! :)

Like the others to come before me...I hope you all won't mind if I continue to post here once we roll over to IVF. I really want to be here to cheer your BFPs, and have really grown to appreciate your support!


----------



## karenh

MMW: You cant really get a false positive. Congrats on your BFP! I hope that little bean sticks for a long happy and healthy 9 months.

Sugarpi24: That is awesome, 2 at 22 are great. Good luck!

Good luck to all those gearing up to do IVF!

AFM: I tested yesterday at 9dpo and got a stark white BFN.


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> MMW: You cant really get a false positive. Congrats on your BFP! I hope that little bean sticks for a long happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Sugarpi24: That is awesome, 2 at 22 are great. Good luck!
> 
> Good luck to all those gearing up to do IVF!
> 
> AFM: I tested yesterday at 9dpo and got a stark white BFN.

I'm starting to believe it now....4 tests later. Haha

I hope you enjoyed your birthday! 9dpo might be a little too early to test?


----------



## Kwaggy

Im a poas addict. Took a FRER this morning with FMU and got a BFN not even a hint of a line :( Hopefully its still to early.


----------



## Galen

Hope it was just too early for you girls! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Chook

MMW!!! Congratulations!!! I'm so happy for you. Fantastic news xox

I've buried my head since the bfn. It's hit me pretty hard this time. I can't decide whether its worth doing ivf again. No blasts and no frosties each time doesn't give me much hope to cling onto. My fiancé wants to try again but I'm confused. Unfortunately with my low amh I don't have time on my side. We see the doctor again on the 31st so have some decisions to make before then xox


----------



## Prayerful

Galen - I'm not very confrontational either and fortunately I haven't had to be yet, but it does seem in this case that I will have to be more pushy. I haven't heard of those diagnostic evals before. I hope they don't push my timeline back too far!

Sorry to hear about the BFN and that you are having to deal with even more pregnancy announcements. Your day will be here soon though!!

Karen & Kwaggy - Sorry about the BFNs.

Chook - I'm sorry this has been such a difficult journey for you. Only you know when it is time to stop trying. You did just find such an affordable clinic though... Good luck with your decision. We will all be here to support you either way.


----------



## Galen

Chook- sending good thoughts and encouragement your way!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MMW you can stop pinching yourself it's real :) 

Boy do I feel super blah and emotional since my IUI..


----------



## karenh

Kwaggy: Sorry for your BFN. What CD are you on?

Chook: I dont blame you for not being sure if you want to try again. It is so hard to go through all that. I am sorry this road has been especially unkind to you.

Brandy: ME TOO! Sorry you are feeling that way. I hope it gets better and doesnt last the whole tww.


----------



## Galen

Hang in there girls! What kind of "hobbies" or things do you like to do in your downtime? It's so hard to get motivated, but will that keep your mind of things? Outdoors stuff, since you're both in the beautiful PNW?

AFM- AF is here and she is angry! Double yuck.


----------



## karenh

Unfortunetly I have really bad allergies and burn in about 10 minutes so I don't get out much, but I read, sew, play with the nephiews. Things like that. What do you do?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> Hang in there girls! What kind of "hobbies" or things do you like to do in your downtime? It's so hard to get motivated, but will that keep your mind of things? Outdoors stuff, since you're both in the beautiful PNW?
> 
> AFM- AF is here and she is angry! Double yuck.

Haha hobbies? Hmm.. Obsessing over ttc and peeing on every stick I can find haha. Other than that I am usually too consumed with my work to care.


----------



## karenh

SO true Brandy. LOL.


I am 12dpo today and have my beta in two and a half hours. I POAS this morning and it was negative. Now trying to decide wether to do femara for the sixth time or switch to injections.


----------



## ZKinsey

Still stalking and praying, Karen!! And for everyone else here :)


----------



## TonyaG

MMW430 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> MMW: You cant really get a false positive. Congrats on your BFP! I hope that little bean sticks for a long happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Sugarpi24: That is awesome, 2 at 22 are great. Good luck!
> 
> Good luck to all those gearing up to do IVF!
> 
> AFM: I tested yesterday at 9dpo and got a stark white BFN.
> 
> I'm starting to believe it now....4 tests later. Haha
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your birthday! 9dpo might be a little too early to test?Click to expand...

Congratulations! When do you go for your beta to confirm?


----------



## MMW430

TonyaG said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> MMW: You cant really get a false positive. Congrats on your BFP! I hope that little bean sticks for a long happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Sugarpi24: That is awesome, 2 at 22 are great. Good luck!
> 
> Good luck to all those gearing up to do IVF!
> 
> AFM: I tested yesterday at 9dpo and got a stark white BFN.
> 
> I'm starting to believe it now....4 tests later. Haha
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your birthday! 9dpo might be a little too early to test?Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! When do you go for your beta to confirm?Click to expand...

I go next Monday (5/20), and they'll call me same day. AF would have been due yesterday. I'm still obsessively testing because it makes me feel better, and both lines are now the same color, so I'm sure it's going to be just fine. I'm currently 10dp5dt. All the debt that came with IVF (we got a loan for 10k, and the medicine cost about 1200 total) feels worth it now. I love looking at the picture they gave me before transfer. I want to show people and say "Wanna see what 10 thousand dollars looks like?!" just to see their shock....but of course I won't, because it's nobody's business, but I still think it would be funny. :flower:


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> MMW: You cant really get a false positive. Congrats on your BFP! I hope that little bean sticks for a long happy and healthy 9 months.
> 
> Sugarpi24: That is awesome, 2 at 22 are great. Good luck!
> 
> Good luck to all those gearing up to do IVF!
> 
> AFM: I tested yesterday at 9dpo and got a stark white BFN.
> 
> I'm starting to believe it now....4 tests later. Haha
> 
> I hope you enjoyed your birthday! 9dpo might be a little too early to test?Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! When do you go for your beta to confirm?Click to expand...
> 
> I go next Monday (5/20), and they'll call me same day. AF would have been due yesterday. I'm still obsessively testing because it makes me feel better, and both lines are now the same color, so I'm sure it's going to be just fine. I'm currently 10dp5dt. All the debt that came with IVF (we got a loan for 10k, and the medicine cost about 1200 total) feels worth it now. I love looking at the picture they gave me before transfer. I want to show people and say "Wanna see what 10 thousand dollars looks like?!" just to see their shock....but of course I won't, because it's nobody's business, but I still think it would be funny. :flower:Click to expand...

That is so wonderful! I really hope you have a h&h 9 months.


----------



## karenh

So my beta was negative, suprise, but our DR has aproved us to move to an injectable cycle. I have my class on how to use them Friday at 1130. Now praying hubby can get an extended lunch so he can be there.


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> So my beta was negative, suprise, but our DR has aproved us to move to an injectable cycle. I have my class on how to use them Friday at 1130. Now praying hubby can get an extended lunch so he can be there.

I hope injectables work for you! Maybe all of this is like any other type of drug....you just have to find the right one that will work for you.

What kind of injectable will you be on? I never did any injectables....I just went right from Femara to ivf, so I'm pretty ignorant regarding them.


----------



## ~Brandy~

karenh said:


> So my beta was negative, suprise, but our DR has aproved us to move to an injectable cycle. I have my class on how to use them Friday at 1130. Now praying hubby can get an extended lunch so he can be there.

I am so sorry that it was negative :( But I am happy that you have another option. That will give you something to look forward too! 

Thats how I was going to Femara w/IUI just so I could try something and feel like I had a chance because it gets so damn depressing.

I am only 6DPIUI and I am trying so flipping hard not to test because it's just a downer seeing negative when I know it's almost impossible to have a BFP right now lol. God the mental game is so taxing.


----------



## Kwaggy

Got a super faint BFP today with FRER. Waiting to see if the line gets darker. Had my trigger 14 days ago. Got a BFN at 10dpo and today a faint second line at 12dpo. I dont think its the trigger still in my system because of the BFN at 10dpo. Please let this be real!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Kwaggy said:


> Got a super faint BFP today with FRER. Waiting to see if the line gets darker. Had my trigger 14 days ago. Got a BFN at 10dpo and today a faint second line at 12dpo. I dont think its the trigger still in my system because of the BFN at 10dpo. Please let this be real!!!!

OMG !!! HOW EXCITING :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## nc1998

karen - sorry for the bfn. hope the injectibles will do the trick. I am pulling for you, girl!

mmw - congrats on the bfp. hope you have a wonderful pregnancy!

kwaggy - sounds promising! test again tomorrow and let everyone know!


----------



## Prayerful

Karen - Good luck with the injectables! I know it sounds scary but they really aren't too bad.

Kwaggy - Congratulations! I hope those lines show up bright and clear for you the next time you test so there is no doubt in your mind. :)


----------



## Galen

LOL Brandy and MMW

Karen- I am sorry about your bfn. You conceived on Femara. I think you'll be golden with injects. Good luck!

Kwag- that's awesome news! Sounds real to me! Congrats!!


----------



## karenh

MMW: I hope they work too! I am not sure what they are going to put me on. I forgot to ask until right after I hung up the call. I will probably find out at my class on Friday. I cant wait! 

Brandy: I am so sorry that you are in the tww. You seem to be right where I was a week ago. It is so emotionally hard. I wish I could be of some help, but I failed miserably so I dont know how to help. Sorry. Hopefully yours will go better than mine and you will get your BFP instead of all the BFNs.

Kwaggy: The trigger should be out within 7 days so this in for sure not that! Congratulations! Praying that this is a sticky bean and you have a h&h 9 months! Yay!

Nc1998, Prayerful, Galen: Thanks! I love how supportive everyone here is.

AFM: I am really excited to move on and try something stronger. Also, the doc gave us a 25% chance of conceiving on this new protocol! I am so excited about that. I hope he wasnt being too optimistic because most people have a 15-20% chance, but he said ours are 25%. Lets hope so!


----------



## kel21

Congrats Kwaggy!!!


----------



## Kwaggy

Thanks ladies! Second line was much darker today. Blood test on monday to confirm. :happydance:


----------



## karenh

So it looks like I am doing Menopur. Also looks as though it will be more expensive than we thought. This better only take one round!


----------



## sugarpi24

Menopur...never heard of it. Does it produce more eggs or something? I really hope it works for you! If this cycle doesn't work for us since I have some injectable left we will do one more cycle and then that's it...cant afford anymore. We will just do femera after that. But I hope it doesn't take that long...I hope I don't get to the 2 yr mark :(


----------



## karenh

I think it is also called HMG or Gonadotropin. We can't really afford more than one cycle either. This better work for bth of us!

Has anyone here ordered meds from IVFmeds.com? Are they any good? How was delivery time? They seem to be reasonable priced. Thanks for any info I can get.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Super excited for you Kwag! Thats totally awesome ;) 

Karen- you're a trooper I wish the best for you with the injections. Dont worry about helping me you already do... The fact you put up with excessive whining on here is commendable. I dont do it in the real world haha... so when I am on here it's because I have to bitch and moan. So just the mere fact you put up with me is great~


----------



## Prayerful

Karen - I haven't heard much about Menopur either, but I have heard of Gonadotropin. I thought that was just a generic term for all injectables. :dohh: I hope it works for you. 25% chance is great!! Sorry I don't have any experience with IVFmeds.com.

Sugarpi - We are officially at the 2 year mark now. :( 

AFM - AF is well on the way toward arriving and should be here in full force by morning or late afternoon at the latest. I'm actually excited though because I now get to move on to IVF and will *hopefully* have a real chance at conceiving! 

I finally got to speak to the IVF nurse today and found out my general timeline. I will start BCP on CD3 and will stay on it for 15-22 days. At some point during that time I'll have an u/s and when they deem that I'm ready I will start Lupron injections, while continuing BCP for 5 more days. Not sure when or what but then I will start another injection to stimulate follicles. Apparently the whole process will take about 5.5 weeks, then I'll have my transfer!! That should be near the end of June. So ready!!


----------



## karenh

Thanks prayerful! We have decided not to use IVFMEDS so thanks anyway! Good luck with your IVF! I am so excited for you!

:witch: got me today . That is ok though because we have our appointment to start the injectables today! I hope it goes well. I am not too worried, just a little nervouse. We have decided if this round doesn't work we are taking a break. We have been TTC with medical assistance for over a year now and DH is worn out. He can't take the stress, which I understand. We are going to take some time to work on getting healthy physically, mentaly, and emothionaly. Maybe think about and save up for IVF or adoption.


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> Thanks prayerful! We have decided not to use IVFMEDS so thanks anyway! Good luck with your IVF! I am so excited for you!
> 
> :witch: got me today . That is ok though because we have our appointment to start the injectables today! I hope it goes well. I am not too worried, just a little nervouse. We have decided if this round doesn't work we are taking a break. We have been TTC with medical assistance for over a year now and DH is worn out. He can't take the stress, which I understand. We are going to take some time to work on getting healthy physically, mentaly, and emothionaly. Maybe think about and save up for IVF or adoption.

Just think positive! I have a feeling this will work for you!

I do have a question for you. How did you know what you were having an ectopic? Did you have pain?? Or was it just from the beta results? I don't have any real reason for wanting to know short of being curious.


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Thanks prayerful! We have decided not to use IVFMEDS so thanks anyway! Good luck with your IVF! I am so excited for you!
> 
> :witch: got me today . That is ok though because we have our appointment to start the injectables today! I hope it goes well. I am not too worried, just a little nervouse. We have decided if this round doesn't work we are taking a break. We have been TTC with medical assistance for over a year now and DH is worn out. He can't take the stress, which I understand. We are going to take some time to work on getting healthy physically, mentaly, and emothionaly. Maybe think about and save up for IVF or adoption.
> 
> Just think positive! I have a feeling this will work for you!
> 
> I do have a question for you. How did you know what you were having an ectopic? Did you have pain?? Or was it just from the beta results? I don't have any real reason for wanting to know short of being curious.Click to expand...

I don't mind sharing, really I am an open book and love to share. I never really had any pain out of normal twinges and things, which honestly I AWLAYS have no matter where in my cycle so I am sure that is just in my head.:haha: My Betas weren't good from the start so the put me on bed rest the first weekend I was pregnant and said to come back again monday. They had dropped so they said I would miscarry. I did bleed later that week. It was like a normal period for me, they are on the heavier side. I thought that was it. They follow hcg back down to zero though so I had to keep going back. My hcg stated to clime and at one point it did double. It never got about 500 though. I had three ultrasounds throughout and they could never find anything in my uterus or my tubes. They said they think it could be in my abdomin somewhere thay couldn't see. I had the methotrexate at 8 weeks so if there was something where it should have been they would have seen it.


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Thanks prayerful! We have decided not to use IVFMEDS so thanks anyway! Good luck with your IVF! I am so excited for you!
> 
> :witch: got me today . That is ok though because we have our appointment to start the injectables today! I hope it goes well. I am not too worried, just a little nervouse. We have decided if this round doesn't work we are taking a break. We have been TTC with medical assistance for over a year now and DH is worn out. He can't take the stress, which I understand. We are going to take some time to work on getting healthy physically, mentaly, and emothionaly. Maybe think about and save up for IVF or adoption.
> 
> Just think positive! I have a feeling this will work for you!
> 
> I do have a question for you. How did you know what you were having an ectopic? Did you have pain?? Or was it just from the beta results? I don't have any real reason for wanting to know short of being curious.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind sharing, really I am an open book and love to share. I never really had any pain out of normal twinges and things, which honestly I AWLAYS have no matter where in my cycle so I am sure that is just in my head.:haha: My Betas weren't good from the start so the put me on bed rest the first weekend I was pregnant and said to come back again monday. They had dropped so they said I would miscarry. I did bleed later that week. It was like a normal period for me, they are on the heavier side. I thought that was it. They follow hcg back down to zero though so I had to keep going back. My hcg stated to clime and at one point it did double. It never got about 500 though. I had three ultrasounds throughout and they could never find anything in my uterus or my tubes. They said they think it could be in my abdomin somewhere thay couldn't see. I had the methotrexate at 8 weeks so if there was something where it should have been they would have seen it.Click to expand...

:hugs: I hope what you're doing now is going to work.

I have to admit, I partially wanted to know (even though I was telling myself that it wasn't the reason) because I keep getting this weird random twinge of pain below my belly button, and to the left. It's not bad pain. On a scale of 1-10, it's probaby a 1 (or even less). I'm a big baby, so if I'm saying that, it's really nothing. It doesn't last long...but it keeps happening.

It's just driving me crazy, because I don't feel like this is normal. I don't have my beta until Monday, and I don't want to be a crazy person and call them yet. I'm just SO used to everything ttc going wrong. I really, really, want it to stick.


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Thanks prayerful! We have decided not to use IVFMEDS so thanks anyway! Good luck with your IVF! I am so excited for you!
> 
> :witch: got me today . That is ok though because we have our appointment to start the injectables today! I hope it goes well. I am not too worried, just a little nervouse. We have decided if this round doesn't work we are taking a break. We have been TTC with medical assistance for over a year now and DH is worn out. He can't take the stress, which I understand. We are going to take some time to work on getting healthy physically, mentaly, and emothionaly. Maybe think about and save up for IVF or adoption.
> 
> Just think positive! I have a feeling this will work for you!
> 
> I do have a question for you. How did you know what you were having an ectopic? Did you have pain?? Or was it just from the beta results? I don't have any real reason for wanting to know short of being curious.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind sharing, really I am an open book and love to share. I never really had any pain out of normal twinges and things, which honestly I AWLAYS have no matter where in my cycle so I am sure that is just in my head.:haha: My Betas weren't good from the start so the put me on bed rest the first weekend I was pregnant and said to come back again monday. They had dropped so they said I would miscarry. I did bleed later that week. It was like a normal period for me, they are on the heavier side. I thought that was it. They follow hcg back down to zero though so I had to keep going back. My hcg stated to clime and at one point it did double. It never got about 500 though. I had three ultrasounds throughout and they could never find anything in my uterus or my tubes. They said they think it could be in my abdomin somewhere thay couldn't see. I had the methotrexate at 8 weeks so if there was something where it should have been they would have seen it.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I hope what you're doing now is going to work.
> 
> I have to admit, I partially wanted to know (even though I was telling myself that it wasn't the reason) because I keep getting this weird random twinge of pain below my belly button, and to the left. It's not bad pain. On a scale of 1-10, it's probaby a 1 (or even less). I'm a big baby, so if I'm saying that, it's really nothing. It doesn't last long...but it keeps happening.
> 
> It's just driving me crazy, because I don't feel like this is normal. I don't have my beta until Monday, and I don't want to be a crazy person and call them yet. I'm just SO used to everything ttc going wrong. I really, really, want it to stick.Click to expand...

Twinges and cramps are actually normal in early pregnancy. Your body is producing hormones that cause your ligaments to loosen and stretch. That could be what you are feeling. It is probably normal. I know how nerve racking it can be though. Hopefully the weekend can be distracting and Monday will be here before you know it. I pray that everything is normal and you have a normal pregnancy.


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Thanks prayerful! We have decided not to use IVFMEDS so thanks anyway! Good luck with your IVF! I am so excited for you!
> 
> :witch: got me today . That is ok though because we have our appointment to start the injectables today! I hope it goes well. I am not too worried, just a little nervouse. We have decided if this round doesn't work we are taking a break. We have been TTC with medical assistance for over a year now and DH is worn out. He can't take the stress, which I understand. We are going to take some time to work on getting healthy physically, mentaly, and emothionaly. Maybe think about and save up for IVF or adoption.
> 
> Just think positive! I have a feeling this will work for you!
> 
> I do have a question for you. How did you know what you were having an ectopic? Did you have pain?? Or was it just from the beta results? I don't have any real reason for wanting to know short of being curious.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't mind sharing, really I am an open book and love to share. I never really had any pain out of normal twinges and things, which honestly I AWLAYS have no matter where in my cycle so I am sure that is just in my head.:haha: My Betas weren't good from the start so the put me on bed rest the first weekend I was pregnant and said to come back again monday. They had dropped so they said I would miscarry. I did bleed later that week. It was like a normal period for me, they are on the heavier side. I thought that was it. They follow hcg back down to zero though so I had to keep going back. My hcg stated to clime and at one point it did double. It never got about 500 though. I had three ultrasounds throughout and they could never find anything in my uterus or my tubes. They said they think it could be in my abdomin somewhere thay couldn't see. I had the methotrexate at 8 weeks so if there was something where it should have been they would have seen it.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: I hope what you're doing now is going to work.
> 
> I have to admit, I partially wanted to know (even though I was telling myself that it wasn't the reason) because I keep getting this weird random twinge of pain below my belly button, and to the left. It's not bad pain. On a scale of 1-10, it's probaby a 1 (or even less). I'm a big baby, so if I'm saying that, it's really nothing. It doesn't last long...but it keeps happening.
> 
> It's just driving me crazy, because I don't feel like this is normal. I don't have my beta until Monday, and I don't want to be a crazy person and call them yet. I'm just SO used to everything ttc going wrong. I really, really, want it to stick.Click to expand...
> 
> Twinges and cramps are actually normal in early pregnancy. Your body is producing hormones that cause your ligaments to loosen and stretch. That could be what you are feeling. It is probably normal. I know how nerve racking it can be though. Hopefully the weekend can be distracting and Monday will be here before you know it. I pray that everything is normal and you have a normal pregnancy.Click to expand...

Ugh I hope so. I wish I could just let myself relax, and enjoy it. Of course my obsessive googling does NOT help matters! :wacko:


----------



## Galen

Prayerful- that's great news!! Much luck to you! Keep us posted on the details!

Karen- sorry about AF. Hope your class goes well and all fingers crossed for your injectable cycle! Good luck!!

My understanding about menopur is that it also contains LH, whereas Gonal-f and Follistim are just FSH. Does the same thing though, but some people need the extra LH

MMW- I'm sure all is well, only a couple days until your beta right?! It is sooo hard not to worry, I know.


----------



## Prayerful

Karen - Where did you decide to get your meds through? Hopefully you found somewhere relatively affordable. I think it is great for you to take a break if you and DH feel you need it. We all know TTC is stressful and weighs on us physically, mentally, and emotionally. But my prayer is that the injectables will work for you this first try! 

MMW - Relax, and enjoy this time!! I know, its easier said than done, but you will drive yourself crazy thinking that way. Just believe that everything will be perfect - because it will! :happydance:

Galen - Thanks for clarifying on the Menopur. Despite 2 years of TTC I am still so clueless sometimes! :) How are you doing? Where are you at in your cycle right now?

AFM - AF arrived for me today too. I'll begin my BCP on Sunday, and hopefully in about 6-7 weeks I'll be getting my BFP!! I truly hope I'm not setting myself up for extreme disappointment but I am just so excited every time I try a new treatment and this one is the Big Guns! It is hard not to be optimistic...


----------



## karenh

Prayerful: I totally understand. It is so hard not to get excited about moving to a new protocol and having hope it works. I really hope this will be it for us.


I had my baseline scan yesterday while I was at my class. My lining is still 7 so it still needs to go down. My estrogen was 18, they said that was good. They have never checked so I am not sure. I had six follicles on my left ranging from 3-6. They couldn't find my right ovary so they are assuming it will be about the same. I picked up our meds yesterday, I start them tomorrow. I am excited, but also nervous because what if they don't give me the right dose and this doesn't work? We only have one shot. Oh, well. I need to just have faith that God is in control.


----------



## Galen

Prayerful- Ahhh, well, I have just been around this block a few times :) It IS very exciting about your new protocol, and it sounds like they are moving you through without delay, which is fabulous!! Wishing you so much luck!!! I think you should have faith and be reassured...if the major issue in your ttc is the sperm thing, then you've got it covered going this route! Here's to your 2014 baby!!

Karen- Ditto for you! Glad you are moving right into things! Sounds like your follicle count was good! I still get nervous every time. I wish I had a secret for that, but I don't. Just vent here whenever you need to! :)

AFM...I'm cd 5, day 3 of injections only for this one last try before IVF. I'm going to be traveling for a wedding next weekend, and will still be doing the shots, they suggested I take Bravelle with me because it travels easier. I am doing Follistim now. I have no experience with Bravelle. Anyone else?


----------



## Prayerful

Karen - I'm so excited for you with your new protocol too. It sounds like you've got a good start with at least 6 good follies.

Galen - Thank you, thank you, thank you for your encouraging words!! Trusting God and praying you are right, and I will be holding my little one in 2014!

I've never used Bravelle. I hope it works well for you though and that you enjoy the wedding!

Lola - Thinking about you. Hope everything is going well!


----------



## LolaM

Im just waiting, we have our case # and licensing worker who will review our file and let us know if anything is missing. Im at the moment trying to bargain with AF, ive got 2 more days before she is to arrive, so I need her to stay the help away for just a bit longer!


----------



## ~Brandy~

My chart looks like its trying to go Triphasic ... But BFN on a Frer this morning.


----------



## LolaM

~Brandy~ said:


> My chart looks like its trying to go Triphasic ... But BFN on a Frer this morning.

its still EARLY!! chart looks good but i can tell you triphasic means nothing until your test is positive, so keep thinking positively:thumbup:


----------



## ~Brandy~

LolaM said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> My chart looks like its trying to go Triphasic ... But BFN on a Frer this morning.
> 
> its still EARLY!! chart looks good but i can tell you triphasic means nothing until your test is positive, so keep thinking positively:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ya thats why I am not freaking out :) I have never had a triphasic chart... However, I am chalking it up to meds.


----------



## LolaM

~Brandy~ said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> My chart looks like its trying to go Triphasic ... But BFN on a Frer this morning.
> 
> its still EARLY!! chart looks good but i can tell you triphasic means nothing until your test is positive, so keep thinking positively:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ya thats why I am not freaking out :) I have never had a triphasic chart... However, I am chalking it up to meds.Click to expand...

I had several months in a row with a triphasic chart and nothing-nada-zip-zilch-zero:shrug:


----------



## karenh

Good luck Brandy, I don't know anything about charting so I don't even know what y'all are talking about. :haha: Hopefully your BFP is just around the corner.

Lola, you are geting closer! I hope it moves quckly for you and I hope AF holds off for a little.

I did my first injection last night. The medication was a little painful. I had a dream that I got a REALLY strong BFP. I hate dreams like that becuase now I already want to be done with the shots and the tww and know. I still have a month. Ugh! Also, we have decided to do the shots a 10pm because of DH school schedule and what not, and we wake up at 445 am. I am exhausted.


----------



## ~Brandy~

BFN this morning but there's still time.


----------



## MMW430

Beta confirmed pregnancy! I have to go next Tuesday for a recheck, and if that's good, the following week will be my first scan! If all goes as planned, baby will be here January 21!


----------



## karenh

Brandy: Sorry for your BFN, I hope it was just too early.

MMW: Congratz on your BFP! That is wonderful! Good luck next week.


----------



## mummytoangels

Hi ladies!!! I hope u dnt mind me jumping in here. I am on my first cycle of femara after doing 12 rounds of clomid (had breaks off it in between) nd currently 8DPO. I am hoping nd praying that we will finally get our rainbow baby.

Good luck to u all Xxxx


----------



## TonyaG

Excellent news MMW!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I was really excited this morning for a short time because I had ... TMI ALERT ... alot of mucus. But then it was follow up with mucus and blood for 2 episodes. I was hoping it was IB but then I realized that my LP is normally 10-12 days so it really could just be the onset of AF :( 

I dont have any other symptoms that would indicate PG and I had a BFN this morning. :dohh:


----------



## Galen

MMW-- YAY FOR YOUR BFP!! I hope it feels better for you now :) HH9M!

Brandy- I will keep my fingers crossed for you!

Karen- what injectable are you using?

Welcome and good luck mummy!


----------



## LolaM

~Brandy~ said:


> I was really excited this morning for a short time because I had ... TMI ALERT ... alot of mucus. But then it was follow up with mucus and blood for 2 episodes. I was hoping it was IB but then I realized that my LP is normally 10-12 days so it really could just be the onset of AF :(
> 
> I dont have any other symptoms that would indicate PG and I had a BFN this morning. :dohh:

I used to have a random LP, some times 10d, sometimes 14d, then i got on meds and im like clockwork, even now without them because when i stopped taking meds i kept checking my temps and now i have a 13d LP, and i ovulate btwn CD 12 and 14. not that knowing all this information has helped me AT AAAALLLL :dohh:


----------



## mummytoangels

Galen said:


> MMW-- YAY FOR YOUR BFP!! I hope it feels better for you now :) HH9M!
> 
> Brandy- I will keep my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Karen- what injectable are you using?
> 
> Welcome and good luck mummy!

Thank u Galen :flower:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats MMW!!!


----------



## kel21

MMW430 said:


> Beta confirmed pregnancy! I have to go next Tuesday for a recheck, and if that's good, the following week will be my first scan! If all goes as planned, baby will be here January 21!

Congrats :happydance:



mummytoangels said:


> Hi ladies!!! I hope u dnt mind me jumping in here. I am on my first cycle of femara after doing 12 rounds of clomid (had breaks off it in between) nd currently 8DPO. I am hoping nd praying that we will finally get our rainbow baby.
> 
> Good luck to u all Xxxx

I am the same dpo as you :) TWW buddies :thumbup:



~Brandy~ said:


> I was really excited this morning for a short time because I had ... TMI ALERT ... alot of mucus. But then it was follow up with mucus and blood for 2 episodes. I was hoping it was IB but then I realized that my LP is normally 10-12 days so it really could just be the onset of AF :(
> 
> I dont have any other symptoms that would indicate PG and I had a BFN this morning. :dohh:

So sorry Brandy. Fxd it really is ib and not af!!

afm- 9dpo today. Nothing exciting going on here. bfn so far, but I know it's early. And I have not tested for today yet! :haha: I just had my 6 year anniv of ttc #2 :cry: I have about 3 or 4 months left before we throw in the towel :(


----------



## karenh

Mummytoangels: Welcome, good luck in your tww.

Brandy: So sorry for your BFN. Take some time to grieve as you get ready for IVF.

Galen: They have me on Menopur.

Kel: Good luck! I hope this time worked for you. I just saw you were from Truth or Consequences! Fun! I am originally from Gallup, and I have lived in Clovis and Rio Rancho as well.

AFM: I am a little worried because I have the SHORTEST and easiest AF of my life. I had really light spotting Thursday and then CD1 Friday light to medium flow. I had my baseline ultrasound that day and my lining was still thick at a 7 so the nurse said I would still have a lot of bleeding. I had light to medium flow again Saturday and then really light as in almost not there spotting Sunday and Monday. I am usually heavy and last for 5-7 days. Should I be concerned?


----------



## kel21

karenh said:


> Mummytoangels: Welcome, good luck in your tww.
> 
> Brandy: So sorry for your BFN. Take some time to grieve as you get ready for IVF.
> 
> Galen: They have me on Menopur.
> 
> Kel: Good luck! I hope this time worked for you. I just saw you were from Truth or Consequences! Fun! I am originally from Gallup, and I have lived in Clovis and Rio Rancho as well.
> 
> AFM: I am a little worried because I have the SHORTEST and easiest AF of my life. I had really light spotting Thursday and then CD1 Friday light to medium flow. I had my baseline ultrasound that day and my lining was still thick at a 7 so the nurse said I would still have a lot of bleeding. I had light to medium flow again Saturday and then really light as in almost not there spotting Sunday and Monday. I am usually heavy and last for 5-7 days. Should I be concerned?

Small world!! Can they maybe repeat the beta, just to make sure it was not late implantation?


----------



## Galen

Oh, duh, we already covered that, huh? Sorry Karen! I would definitely call your nurse and talk to her about it. I wonder if it's okay though, since you're on injections? I mean, I know letrozole lowers your estrogen and you can bleed more because of it, so if injections increase your estrogen, maybe they have the opposite effect?

Hope all is well!


----------



## karenh

Thanks guys. I will call once they open and let you know.


----------



## Prayerful

I'm on my phone so can't respond to everything, but it is funny that you should mention a short and easy AF, Karen, because mine was too this cycle... It was one day of medium flow with I've day of light flow and absolutely no spotting. It weirded me out a little especially since I wasn't required to do a pregnancy test before starting the BCPs this past Sunday and I haven't done one at home because why bother if there is such a small (if any) chance for us without IVF. AF is usually fairly light anyway, but is normally at least 4 days with some spotting. Don't know if I should be concerned or not...


----------



## sugarpi24

Ive noticed after an u/s on cd3 I stop my period...its very light...the lady at my doctors office said its common because when they stick the probe inside and pullout it out it mixes things up in there and pulls everything out...so its normal...my period is sometimes heavy...other times its light...idk...never know what to expect.


----------



## mummytoangels

kel21 said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Beta confirmed pregnancy! I have to go next Tuesday for a recheck, and if that's good, the following week will be my first scan! If all goes as planned, baby will be here January 21!
> 
> Congrats :happydance:
> 
> 
> 
> mummytoangels said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!! I hope u dnt mind me jumping in here. I am on my first cycle of femara after doing 12 rounds of clomid (had breaks off it in between) nd currently 8DPO. I am hoping nd praying that we will finally get our rainbow baby.
> 
> Good luck to u all XxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am the same dpo as you :) TWW buddies :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> I was really excited this morning for a short time because I had ... TMI ALERT ... alot of mucus. But then it was follow up with mucus and blood for 2 episodes. I was hoping it was IB but then I realized that my LP is normally 10-12 days so it really could just be the onset of AF :(
> 
> I dont have any other symptoms that would indicate PG and I had a BFN this morning. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> So sorry Brandy. Fxd it really is ib and not af!!
> 
> afm- 9dpo today. Nothing exciting going on here. bfn so far, but I know it's early. And I have not tested for today yet! :haha: I just had my 6 year anniv of ttc #2 :cry: I have about 3 or 4 months left before we throw in the towel :(Click to expand...

YAY :happydance: a tww buddy. Do u have any symptoms at all sweetie? 

Good luck nd FX for a :bfp: within the nxt week Xx


----------



## karenh

I called hours agou and talked to a nurse, she said she would have the nurse practisioner call me, and I am still waiting. Now they are closed for the next hour for lunch. Ugh! I hate waiting.


----------



## mummytoangels

karenh said:


> I called hours agou and talked to a nurse, she said she would have the nurse practisioner call me, and I am still waiting. Now they are closed for the next hour for lunch. Ugh! I hate waiting.

Keep calling after lunch nd bug the life out of them to get answers sweetie. 

FX u get some answers, good luck Xx


----------



## karenh

OK, she just called. She said I need to come in tomorrow for an ultrasound and if my lining is too thick we will have to wait until next cycle to continue the shots. I am really nervous now. I don't know why. Ugh! I hate ttc and what it does to me.


----------



## mummytoangels

karenh said:


> OK, she just called. She said I need to come in tomorrow for an ultrasound and if my lining is too thick we will have to wait until next cycle to continue the shots. I am really nervous now. I don't know why. Ugh! I hate ttc and what it does to me.

Good luck sweetie. FX ur lining will b fine nd u can continue Xx


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> OK, she just called. She said I need to come in tomorrow for an ultrasound and if my lining is too thick we will have to wait until next cycle to continue the shots. I am really nervous now. I don't know why. Ugh! I hate ttc and what it does to me.

FXed for you!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

I'm out af showed.


----------



## mummytoangels

~Brandy~ said:


> I'm out af showed.

:sad2: GBH's sweetie Xx


----------



## MMW430

~Brandy~ said:


> I'm out af showed.

So sorry! I hope next month will be your month!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thanks everyone for the well wishes. The thing that sucks is now I have to go on birth control and get my cycle in sync for IVF.. so my next 2ww isn't until July :( I will keep stalking though.


----------



## mummytoangels

Just got my CD21/7DPO results back nd they were 81, I am totally stoked with that. Big fat happy dance, now to bring on my :bfp: :)


----------



## Galen

Ugh, Karen, I'm sorry to hear about the added stress. I hope it all works out for this month! 

Big fat boo for AF Brandy. Hugs. Sending good luck vibes for your IVF!!

Great results mummy! FX!


----------



## kel21

Sorry Brandy :(

Yay Mummy!!! Amazing prog! No symptoms yet, how about you? Are you testing yet?


----------



## karenh

Brandy: I am so sorry for your BFN. I hope IVF works. July seems so far away, but it is really just around the corner.

Mummy: Wow, those numbers look great. I hope you get you BFP in a week.

AFM: That shot last night was a doozy. It amazes me some times what we women put ourselves through to have a family. It will all be worth it though when we hold our little ones in our arms. Right?


----------



## MMW430

~Brandy~ said:


> Thanks everyone for the well wishes. The thing that sucks is now I have to go on birth control and get my cycle in sync for IVF.. so my next 2ww isn't until July :( I will keep stalking though.

Like Karen said, it feels like a July is a long time away, but it really isn't. I hope IVF works for you, it was the best decision I ever made.


----------



## Cridge

Hi girls,

It seems like the cycle I got my bfp I had a really short and light af. I need to go back and check my notes to see if I mentioned anything, but I remember it being really weird. 

karen - I hope they don't cancel the cycle if your lining is too thick - that seems like a weird thing to do. :shrug: Eventually, you're gonna want that thick lining!


----------



## karenh

I hope they don't. I really want this to be the last month of TTC. I thought there wasn't such a thing as too thick of a lining?


----------



## MMW430

Karen - when is your appointment??


----------



## mummytoangels

kel21 said:


> Sorry Brandy :(
> 
> Yay Mummy!!! Amazing prog! No symptoms yet, how about you? Are you testing yet?

Thank u :) I was ever so pleased with the numbers, now to get my BFP :)


----------



## mummytoangels

So many emotions on this journey isn't there ladies. I have been cool as a cucumber all cycle, got awesome progesterone numbers yesterday nd now I am 10DPO this morning nd terrified of another bust cycle. I had some pains yesterday that I can only describe as ovulation pains, clearly they weren't tho as I had already O'd nd my boobs r soooo sore, but again that's not uncommon for me in the TWW, but it started a lot later this cycle :/ 
I really hope nd pray that this is finally it for us, we have 7 angel babies nd just want our rainbow.

Sending loads of :babydust: everyone's way Xxxx


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> Karen - when is your appointment??

It was at 1015 this morning. They were running late. I saw the nurse practitioner. She said my lining is 5.7. She measured three times to be sure. She said that was probably ok, but she had to have a doctor review my pictures. She said she would call in a few hours to update me on my meds for tonight. Still waiting to hear back. My guess though is nothing will change. She didn't even check my follicles. I was bumbed about that, but they will be checked Friday anyway.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sounds like it should be fine Karen FX :)


----------



## LolaM

Talked to my SW today, she had some questions from the licensing people. She told us to go and get our carseat because we would be licensed in the next few weeks and we can make sure we know how to put it in the car--but WHO'S car????:yipee:


----------



## Galen

Karen- green light go! I hope you are able to continue. Wish she would have looked at follies too....I hate not knowing what's going on in there!

Mummy- 7 angel babies? That must have been very difficult. I really hope you get your rainbow this cycle

Lola- Wow! And yay! Talk about right around the corner...your baby is coming!! Very happy for you!

Really disappointing news for me today. My AMH was rechecked earlier this cycle and it has dropped significantly in the last 6 months :( In November it was 2.01, and now it has gone all the way down to 1.18. Seems I have officially crested the hill and am on the sharp reproductive decline. I am really depressed and feeling very apprehensive about my chances of success with IVF now. Still doing injects only this cycle, but feel like odds are nil on that now too. Boo.


----------



## mummytoangels

Galen said:


> Karen- green light go! I hope you are able to continue. Wish she would have looked at follies too....I hate not knowing what's going on in there!
> 
> Mummy- 7 angel babies? That must have been very difficult. I really hope you get your rainbow this cycle
> 
> Lola- Wow! And yay! Talk about right around the corner...your baby is coming!! Very happy for you!
> 
> Really disappointing news for me today. My AMH was rechecked earlier this cycle and it has dropped significantly in the last 6 months :( In November it was 2.01, and now it has gone all the way down to 1.18. Seems I have officially crested the hill and am on the sharp reproductive decline. I am really depressed and feeling very apprehensive about my chances of success with IVF now. Still doing injects only this cycle, but feel like odds are nil on that now too. Boo.

Thank u sweetie, yes 7 angel babies, 4 pregnancies :cry:


----------



## karenh

Lola: I was just thinking this morning wondering how things were going for you! That is really exciting! Do you know what age you are getting so you know what size car seat to get?

Galen: So sorry about your AMH. I hope you get your miracle.

Mummytoangles: I cant imagine all the loss you have been through. You have lost three sets of twins and one singleton? Have they said what could be causing the miscarriages?

AFM: Not much to update on. I am exhausted from staying up so late every night to do my shots. Good news is we have a three day weekend and DH and I are headed to the coast after work tomorrow. Well, after my ultrasound. : )


----------



## kel21

BFN :( I hate my body!


----------



## babybemine

Well AF day 3. Had ultrasound and estradiol and HCG levels done. Was ready to start my injectables and nurse called and said my HCG was slightly elevated. Has that ever happened to anyone? I have to go back tomorrow for another blood level to be drawn. :cry: The nurse didn't say she saw anything on my ultrasound. Fingers crossed super tight that I am actually pregnant and I don't need the injectables. People have had periods show and still been pregnant. 
Anyone ever have HCG level and not been pregnant? Maybe from the Ovidrel?


----------



## LolaM

karenh said:


> Lola: I was just thinking this morning wondering how things were going for you! That is really exciting! Do you know what age you are getting so you know what size car seat to get?
> 
> Galen: So sorry about your AMH. I hope you get your miracle.
> 
> Mummytoangles: I cant imagine all the loss you have been through. You have lost three sets of twins and one singleton? Have they said what could be causing the miscarriages?
> 
> AFM: Not much to update on. I am exhausted from staying up so late every night to do my shots. Good news is we have a three day weekend and DH and I are headed to the coast after work tomorrow. Well, after my ultrasound. : )

we have no idea so we got a convertable 3-in-1 carseat, front to back to booster seat! and we got some strap covers too! Have to get my baby book out because we have no idea what kind of bed a small child will need and im pretty sure we cant just throw a mattress on the floor, even if the pediatrician said to do it


----------



## karenh

Kel: I am so sorry. I just dont know what to say anymore when people get BFNs. They are just so devastating and I wish we didnt have to go through this anymore. I pray that it will happen soon for you.

Babybemine: There is a girl on my ttc after a loss thread and she had a heavy period and went in and her bloods showed she was pregnant. She is still really early but at her ultrasound yesterday the dr said everything was looking great. The ovidrel should be out of your system in 7 days. I doubt that would be causing your raised levels. I dont know if you are pregnant, but I hope you get some good news at your test today. Make sure to ask what the numbers are. I do with everything and they usually give me it.

Lola: That was smart. I would have stressed about it. You are going to be a great mom! You could always do the same thing with the bed. You could get the convertible crib that goes from crib to toddler bed to full. I am so excited for you!

AFM: I have my follicle check today at 130 and then DH and I are off to the coast!


----------



## Cridge

Lola - so excited for you! Get a convertible crib. It can be a crib, a toddler bed, and eventually, a full size head and foot board. But I think you'd be safe with a crib size mattress (with the convertible crib)... unless you're expecting a 5+ year old. :shrug:

Edit: just noticed that Karen said the same thing. :thumbup:


----------



## karenh

Cridge said:


> Lola - so excited for you! Get a convertible crib. It can be a crib, a toddler bed, and eventually, a full size head and foot board. But I think you'd be safe with a crib size mattress (with the convertible crib)... unless you're expecting a 5+ year old. :shrug:
> 
> Edit: just noticed that Karen said the same thing. :thumbup:

Great minds think alike! :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## TonyaG

babybemine said:


> Well AF day 3. Had ultrasound and estradiol and HCG levels done. Was ready to start my injectables and nurse called and said my HCG was slightly elevated. Has that ever happened to anyone? I have to go back tomorrow for another blood level to be drawn. :cry: The nurse didn't say she saw anything on my ultrasound. Fingers crossed super tight that I am actually pregnant and I don't need the injectables. People have had periods show and still been pregnant.
> Anyone ever have HCG level and not been pregnant? Maybe from the Ovidrel?

I went in for what I thought was my day 3 appointment and found out I was actually pregnant. I was 6w3d pregnant so it was confirmed on the u/s. since you would not be that far along, it would be too soon to see on the u/s. Many people bleed durring early pregnancy. Did you get your second blood test back yet?


----------



## babybemine

I guess yesterday was 6.5 and today is 7. Have to recheck it Tuesday and injectables are out. she said maybe it is a chemical pregnancy??? anyone have this and it turned out as an actual pregnancy? -fingers crossed that baby sticks. come on and let this be the month.


----------



## karenh

babybemine said:


> I guess yesterday was 6.5 and today is 7. Have to recheck it Tuesday and injectables are out. she said maybe it is a chemical pregnancy??? anyone have this and it turned out as an actual pregnancy? -fingers crossed that baby sticks. come on and let this be the month.

FYI: A chemical pregnancy is actually a pregnacy, it is just a really early loss.


----------



## karenh

My follicle check went well. They are uping my meds though. Stats: lining 6.8 starting to form a tripple lining, 4 follicles on the left 6.6, 7.2, 7.4, 8.3. Once again they couldn't really see the right side. She thinks there may be two on the right but she isn't sure. My estrogen is 42 and lh is 4.7. My next check is friday tuesday.


----------



## karenh

Where did everyone go?

My ultrasound didn't go so well yesterday. So after my last appointment they doubled my meds. From that appointment to this my follicles haven't grown hardly at all. Alexa, the nurse practitioner has been the one seeing me. Well, based on today's results, Dr. Hesla, my RE, wants to see me personally. They are upping me from two to three vials of menopur starting tonight and I have another check Thursday at 830 before Dr. Hesla goes out of town. I now feel as though there is no chance. I was cautiously hopeful because we have six follicles, but now they arent growing and I have been on the meds for 10 days. It is CD13, I should be getting ready for IUI. I am really anxious about tomorrows appointment and what the DR will say.


----------



## nc1998

karenh said:


> Where did everyone go?
> 
> My ultrasound didn't go so well yesterday. So after my last appointment they doubled my meds. From that appointment to this my follicles haven't grown hardly at all. Alexa, the nurse practitioner has been the one seeing me. Well, based on today's results, Dr. Hesla, my RE, wants to see me personally. They are upping me from two to three vials of menopur starting tonight and I have another check Thursday at 830 before Dr. Hesla goes out of town. I now feel as though there is no chance. I was cautiously hopeful because we have six follicles, but now they arent growing and I have been on the meds for 10 days. It is CD13, I should be getting ready for IUI. I am really anxious about tomorrows appointment and what the DR will say.

I hope upping the dose does the trick and they start growing better. Fx'd for you! Glad you at least will get to see the dr. and have another u/s Thursday. Maybe it will just be a little bit late ovulation this month. :)


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope the doctor can help Karen! Hopefully upping the dosage will work! I know the second month of me using injections they had to keep uping mine. :( it was so stressful! I go in Friday for my cd3 u/s. :( hopefully no cysts...


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> I hope the doctor can help Karen! Hopefully upping the dosage will work! I know the second month of me using injections they had to keep uping mine. :( it was so stressful! I go in Friday for my cd3 u/s. :( hopefully no cysts...

I hope your appointment goes well and there are no cycst! You have had enough of them.


----------



## karenh

Thanks guys! I have been thinking, which I do too much of, that a high does of Clomid didn't work, and a high dose of Femara barely worked, I shouldn't be surprised that I need a high does of the Menopur as well. I guess I was just suprised becacause it seemed like the one vial was working and I just needed a little more push, but adding the two vials brought everything, other than my lining production, to a halt. I really hope the tree will do the trick.


----------



## MMW430

I hope everything gets worked out Karen!

I had a nightmare of an afternoon yesterday. I had bloodwork to just recheck because I had my beta last Monday. The nurse tells me last weeks beta was 1544, and then this weeks was only 2070, and that's a "cause for concern" because they expected it to be way higher. I asked her what that meant exactly, and she says it might mean an ectopic, or an imminent miscarriage. She kept asking if I had any pain or bleeding. No. Needless to say I was very upset. She said the doctor wanted me to go in for an ultrasound and repeat bloodwork on Thursday (tomorrow) to see what was going on. 

I was having a horrible time trying to focus and work because I kept thinking about how much it took to get to this, and all the time and effort I wasted. Then, two hours later, my phone rings and it's the nurse "Oh my god. We are SO SORRY. THE LAB MADE A MISTAKE. Your number is actually 20,700. The lab tech did the math wrong. I still have one more person to call regarding this, but 20,700 is a good number!" 

I still have to go tomorrow just to check up on things, but my nerves are pretty well shaken. I'm hoping everything goes okay.


----------



## TonyaG

MMW. Wow! What unneeded stress to go through. Thankfully it was just an error and I hope you get reassurance at your scan


----------



## sugarpi24

Omg!! That's crazy!! I'm glad the numbers turned out right!


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> I hope everything gets worked out Karen!
> 
> I had a nightmare of an afternoon yesterday. I had bloodwork to just recheck because I had my beta last Monday. The nurse tells me last weeks beta was 1544, and then this weeks was only 2070, and that's a "cause for concern" because they expected it to be way higher. I asked her what that meant exactly, and she says it might mean an ectopic, or an imminent miscarriage. She kept asking if I had any pain or bleeding. No. Needless to say I was very upset. She said the doctor wanted me to go in for an ultrasound and repeat bloodwork on Thursday (tomorrow) to see what was going on.
> 
> I was having a horrible time trying to focus and work because I kept thinking about how much it took to get to this, and all the time and effort I wasted. Then, two hours later, my phone rings and it's the nurse "Oh my god. We are SO SORRY. THE LAB MADE A MISTAKE. Your number is actually 20,700. The lab tech did the math wrong. I still have one more person to call regarding this, but 20,700 is a good number!"
> 
> I still have to go tomorrow just to check up on things, but my nerves are pretty well shaken. I'm hoping everything goes okay.

Holy crap, I almost had a heart attack reading this! I was so sad for you, and then mad at the lab for putting you through that, but exstatic at those numbers! They are great! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> I hope everything gets worked out Karen!
> 
> I had a nightmare of an afternoon yesterday. I had bloodwork to just recheck because I had my beta last Monday. The nurse tells me last weeks beta was 1544, and then this weeks was only 2070, and that's a "cause for concern" because they expected it to be way higher. I asked her what that meant exactly, and she says it might mean an ectopic, or an imminent miscarriage. She kept asking if I had any pain or bleeding. No. Needless to say I was very upset. She said the doctor wanted me to go in for an ultrasound and repeat bloodwork on Thursday (tomorrow) to see what was going on.
> 
> I was having a horrible time trying to focus and work because I kept thinking about how much it took to get to this, and all the time and effort I wasted. Then, two hours later, my phone rings and it's the nurse "Oh my god. We are SO SORRY. THE LAB MADE A MISTAKE. Your number is actually 20,700. The lab tech did the math wrong. I still have one more person to call regarding this, but 20,700 is a good number!"
> 
> I still have to go tomorrow just to check up on things, but my nerves are pretty well shaken. I'm hoping everything goes okay.
> 
> Holy crap, I almost had a heart attack reading this! I was so sad for you, and then mad at the lab for putting you through that, but exstatic at those numbers! They are great! Good luck tomorrow!Click to expand...

God. I was furious. I get that mistakes happen, but that's a pretty big mistake. I mean, it's THEIR JOB to do math correctly. I was just happy that it was caught yesterday and I didn't have an entire night to be upset over nothing.


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> I hope everything gets worked out Karen!
> 
> I had a nightmare of an afternoon yesterday. I had bloodwork to just recheck because I had my beta last Monday. The nurse tells me last weeks beta was 1544, and then this weeks was only 2070, and that's a "cause for concern" because they expected it to be way higher. I asked her what that meant exactly, and she says it might mean an ectopic, or an imminent miscarriage. She kept asking if I had any pain or bleeding. No. Needless to say I was very upset. She said the doctor wanted me to go in for an ultrasound and repeat bloodwork on Thursday (tomorrow) to see what was going on.
> 
> I was having a horrible time trying to focus and work because I kept thinking about how much it took to get to this, and all the time and effort I wasted. Then, two hours later, my phone rings and it's the nurse "Oh my god. We are SO SORRY. THE LAB MADE A MISTAKE. Your number is actually 20,700. The lab tech did the math wrong. I still have one more person to call regarding this, but 20,700 is a good number!"
> 
> I still have to go tomorrow just to check up on things, but my nerves are pretty well shaken. I'm hoping everything goes okay.
> 
> Holy crap, I almost had a heart attack reading this! I was so sad for you, and then mad at the lab for putting you through that, but exstatic at those numbers! They are great! Good luck tomorrow!Click to expand...
> 
> God. I was furious. I get that mistakes happen, but that's a pretty big mistake. I mean, it's THEIR JOB to do math correctly. I was just happy that it was caught yesterday and I didn't have an entire night to be upset over nothing.Click to expand...

Me too! I am glad they caught it so fast. You shouldn't have to go through that.


----------



## MMW430

Update! Went for my appointment, had the ultrasound (one baby), heard the heartbeat, got a picture, graduated on to my regular doctor. Ivf really was the best decision I could have ever made. I would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## anmlz86

MMW- thanks for the update! I also appreciate the thumbs up for ivf. My fiancée wants to do that versus IUI but I'm slightly stubborn:) glad to know that people are happy with that option.


----------



## MMW430

anmlz86 said:


> MMW- thanks for the update! I also appreciate the thumbs up for ivf. My fiancée wants to do that versus IUI but I'm slightly stubborn:) glad to know that people are happy with that option.

Oh, absolutely. It worked for us on the first try. Transfered one embryo, have one baby.


----------



## karenh

MMW: Congratz!

Had my ultrasound with my RE today. Even worse than the one on Tuesday. He said he may need to put me on 6 vials a day. That is $480 a day for meds. I am waiting for him to review my blood test results and call me to let me know for sure. My next scan is Sunday. I am in a really dark place today. Fun times.


----------



## ~Brandy~

MMW430 said:


> Update! Went for my appointment, had the ultrasound (one baby), heard the heartbeat, got a picture, graduated on to my regular doctor. Ivf really was the best decision I could have ever made. I would recommend it to anyone.

Awesome and congrats. I hope my Ivf is as successful.


----------



## babybemine

karenh said:


> MMW: Congratz!
> 
> Had my ultrasound with my RE today. Even worse than the one on Tuesday. He said he may need to put me on 6 vials a day. That is $480 a day for meds. I am waiting for him to review my blood test results and call me to let me know for sure. My next scan is Sunday. I am in a really dark place today. Fun times.

Hold on tight for the ride. Sometimes it goes up and sometimes it goes down but in the end the winning results is worth it. We are all here for you. Large hugs for you.

The dumb doctors office is driving me nuts. I have called 3 tmes in 2 hours and all they can tell me is that they are making their call backs. Don't they know I am sitting here at home walking around with my phone waiting for them to call me. All I need is the results from the the blood work. Give me the numbers and I will leave them alone.......aggghhh


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> MMW: Congratz!
> 
> Had my ultrasound with my RE today. Even worse than the one on Tuesday. He said he may need to put me on 6 vials a day. That is $480 a day for meds. I am waiting for him to review my blood test results and call me to let me know for sure. My next scan is Sunday. I am in a really dark place today. Fun times.

I know when I was doing all the IVF medication, a lot of the drug companies had a discount program. Of course, we didn't qualify for any of them due to miscellaneous reasons, but it might be worth a look?

Or, I know one of the IVF nurses told me that some patients had contacted them stating they had medicine left over that was going to expire before they were going to be ready to use it (like...their insurance covered it, but they had to order it in larger quantities than necessary) and offered to put me in touch with them. Does your clinic have anything like that? Might be worth researching at least.


----------



## Galen

Karen- I am so sorry to hear about your hurdles this cycle. My fingers are crossed tight that those follies will pick up and GROW!

Sugarpi- good luck! no cysts!

MMW- O.M.G. I can't believe that. Thank goodness it wasn't longer until the mistake was corrected. You must have been just sick. I would have been for sure. Congrats on your healthy bean!! What's your prediction, boy or girl? :)


----------



## Prayerful

Hi Ladies! I haven't been on in a while. Went camping with the family over memorial day weekend and now in Tennessee with my husband while he is attending a conference. Finally have a chance to get all caught up. :) 

Brandy - Sorry for AFs arrival. At least we'll be going through the IVF process together though! Do you know your approx egg retrieval date yet?

Mummy - I'm praying for you. You've had such a difficult journey. Really hoping you get your sticky BFP this cycle.

Lola - That is great news!! I'm so excited for you!!

Galen - Sorry for you disappointing news with the AMH. Mine was only slightly above 1 when it was last checked too. :( They still sound positive about my chances with IVF though, so hopefully it is the same for you.

Kel - Boo for the BFN. :(

Babybemine - Fingers crossed for you!!

Karen - Ugh!! I'm so sad and disappointed for you. Hoping things start turning around for you this cycle and it ends in a BFP! :hugs:

Sugarpi - Good luck with the u/s tomorrow! Praying there are no cysts.

MMW - Oh! That must have been awful for you!! So glad it all turned out in the end though and that you got to hear and see the baby already for added reassurance! :)

AFM: I am CD14 and having been taking BCPs since CD3 in preparation for IVF. The IVF nurse never called to let me know when my first scan would be so I finally called yesterday and was given some frustrating news. I was on track to do IVF at the end of June but the lab is going to be closed for yearly maintenance that week so they are pushing my IVF back to approx July 17. So I have been taking BCPs for no reason at all! The most frustrating thing though is that the nurse didn't bother to tell me about the maintenance when I told her my cycle had started and we initially discussed the timeline. I'm so frustrated. I just don't want to wait any longer!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> Hi Ladies! I haven't been on in a while. Went camping with the family over memorial day weekend and now in Tennessee with my husband while he is attending a conference. Finally have a chance to get all caught up. :)
> 
> Brandy - Sorry for AFs arrival. At least we'll be going through the IVF process together though! Do you know your approx egg retrieval date yet?
> 
> Mummy - I'm praying for you. You've had such a difficult journey. Really hoping you get your sticky BFP this cycle.
> 
> Lola - That is great news!! I'm so excited for you!!
> 
> Galen - Sorry for you disappointing news with the AMH. Mine was only slightly above 1 when it was last checked too. :( They still sound positive about my chances with IVF though, so hopefully it is the same for you.
> 
> Kel - Boo for the BFN. :(
> 
> Babybemine - Fingers crossed for you!!
> 
> Karen - Ugh!! I'm so sad and disappointed for you. Hoping things start turning around for you this cycle and it ends in a BFP! :hugs:
> 
> Sugarpi - Good luck with the u/s tomorrow! Praying there are no cysts.
> 
> MMW - Oh! That must have been awful for you!! So glad it all turned out in the end though and that you got to hear and see the baby already for added reassurance! :)
> 
> AFM: I am CD14 and having been taking BCPs since CD3 in preparation for IVF. The IVF nurse never called to let me know when my first scan would be so I finally called yesterday and was given some frustrating news. I was on track to do IVF at the end of June but the lab is going to be closed for yearly maintenance that week so they are pushing my IVF back to approx July 17. So I have been taking BCPs for no reason at all! The most frustrating thing though is that the nurse didn't bother to tell me about the maintenance when I told her my cycle had started and we initially discussed the timeline. I'm so frustrated. I just don't want to wait any longer!


I have the calendar all set! I am on BC to get my cycle in line so that sucks... but I start my injection on 6/14 for Lupron and 28th I start Menogon and puregon... retrieval on 7/10... Seems like forever


----------



## babybemine

hcg dropped to 16.2. I am out.


----------



## Csg11779

Dear ladies,

I wanted to thank you for sharing your journey and accepting me when I posted a few months ago. I'm sorry I haven't been back in a while. I enjoy reading everyone's good experiences and pray for everyone still trying. 

My husband and I tried for about two years. I an overweight and have pcos. I used the clear blue fertility monitor and took Metformin as often as I could tolerate it. I did two awful rounds of clomid last summer and vowed to never do that again. In March I did my first femara cycle. 10mg days 3-7. Took the Metformin all month with folic acid and a multi vitamin. I use the monitor and target ovulation detection strips to verify I ovulated. When DH and I had sex I would lay in the bed legs in the air for an hour. All to no avail. AF came and went. I took 5mg days 3-7 in Aprils cycle. I didn't take Metformin or anything else. I was pretty much done. Over it. My husband and I had a huge fight non ttc related. I was completely over ttc. I felt ovulation on 5/4. My dates were off as my app flaked out but I thought I AF was due 5/15. For whatever reason I bought a HPT on 5/14. I was going to wait til after AF to gonto the dr and go back in the pill. There was a faint line. Needless to say about 12 tests that week all positive. BFP :) I've been to the dr but they are not able to see anything on the ultrasound yet. Hcg 5/23 was 227 and 5/29 was 3541. I'm in shock and very happy. Baby dust to all of you and I pray you get your BFPs soon! Hugs


----------



## Galen

Prayerful- I had been wondering how you were doing! Very frustrating about the cycle delay. Grrrr, I would be mad too!! Hoping the extra time gives you the opportunity to squeeze in something fun :) Your encouragement makes me feel a bit better about the amh, I was feeling sort of dismal there for a while. Do you just stay on BCPs until then?

Babybe- I am so sorry about your chemical. I hope that eventually you can feel reassured knowing you were able to establish a pregnancy and that the one that will stick is right around the corner!

Brandy- you start meds soon! Good luck!!

csg- that's fantastic! Congrats on your BFP!!

AFM- Interesting turn of events. Was just planning TI as usual this cycle, but ended up having a last minute IUI. My first IUI ever. Question- is the feeling of fullness and cramping normal after IUI?

Follies ended up bigger than they like them though usually at trigger, 25-30 range. Does this mean they are too big/old/can't be fertilized?


----------



## karenh

Babybemine: I cant believe they wont just tell you your results, why would they waste the time having to call you back? That is ridiculous. Sorry you have to deal with that. Also, I am so sorry that your little bean isnt sticking. That is so painful. Take some time to grieve and heal. We are all here for you.

MMW430: I asked our pharmacy about a program I heard about and they said they automatically apply it. How is it still $80 a vial then?!? Ugh! I should talk to the nurse about people with left over medication. Thanks.

Prayerful: You have got to be kidding! What is up with the medical staff these days! I cant believe you have to be pushed back a month. I am so sorry and angry for you.

Brandy: That does seem like forever, but hopefully it will go quickly. I cant believe how fast May went. I am excited for you to start your IVF journey and I hope you have your BFP at the end of this round.

CSG: Congratulations on your BFP!

Galen: Congratz on your first IUI! What made you switch? Yes bloating and cramping is normal after and IUI. I hope this worked for you!

AFM: I started a second job yesterday because we could really use the extra cash. Now I am exhausted and will probably be all summer. Oh well, I can make it.


----------



## kel21

Karen sorry you are not responding well :( I hope they can find cheaper drugs for you!

babybemine sorry about your bean :( fxd you get your sticky bean soon!!

prayerful sorry about the push back! that is rude of them to make you wait longer!

Good luck brandy!

galen gl on your first iui!!

congrats csg!!

congrats mmw on your sticky bean :)

sorry if I missed someone :blush:

afm- had my femara check yesterday. I asked my dr if we could up my dose since I will only be doing 2-3 more months and then we are done. He said with my prog being so high on the first month that we would just be asking for trouble if we upped it. So.... no go. But he did agree to recheck my prog lvls just to make sure I am still responding well!


----------



## MMW430

Galen said:


> Karen- I am so sorry to hear about your hurdles this cycle. My fingers are crossed tight that those follies will pick up and GROW!
> 
> Sugarpi- good luck! no cysts!
> 
> MMW- O.M.G. I can't believe that. Thank goodness it wasn't longer until the mistake was corrected. You must have been just sick. I would have been for sure. Congrats on your healthy bean!! What's your prediction, boy or girl? :)




karenh said:


> Babybemine: I cant believe they wont just tell you your results, why would they waste the time having to call you back? That is ridiculous. Sorry you have to deal with that. Also, I am so sorry that your little bean isnt sticking. That is so painful. Take some time to grieve and heal. We are all here for you.
> 
> MMW430: I asked our pharmacy about a program I heard about and they said they automatically apply it. How is it still $80 a vial then?!? Ugh! I should talk to the nurse about people with left over medication. Thanks.
> 
> Prayerful: You have got to be kidding! What is up with the medical staff these days! I cant believe you have to be pushed back a month. I am so sorry and angry for you.
> 
> Brandy: That does seem like forever, but hopefully it will go quickly. I cant believe how fast May went. I am excited for you to start your IVF journey and I hope you have your BFP at the end of this round.
> 
> CSG: Congratulations on your BFP!
> 
> Galen: Congratz on your first IUI! What made you switch? Yes bloating and cramping is normal after and IUI. I hope this worked for you!
> 
> AFM: I started a second job yesterday because we could really use the extra cash. Now I am exhausted and will probably be all summer. Oh well, I can make it.




kel21 said:


> Karen sorry you are not responding well :( I hope they can find cheaper drugs for you!
> 
> babybemine sorry about your bean :( fxd you get your sticky bean soon!!
> 
> prayerful sorry about the push back! that is rude of them to make you wait longer!
> 
> Good luck brandy!
> 
> galen gl on your first iui!!
> 
> congrats csg!!
> 
> congrats mmw on your sticky bean :)
> 
> sorry if I missed someone :blush:
> 
> afm- had my femara check yesterday. I asked my dr if we could up my dose since I will only be doing 2-3 more months and then we are done. He said with my prog being so high on the first month that we would just be asking for trouble if we upped it. So.... no go. But he did agree to recheck my prog lvls just to make sure I am still responding well!

Galen - Honestly, I have no idea. I'm not sick or anything. I've mostly been just really tired, so it's almost as if I didn't know that I was pregnant because of everything, I wouldn't know. I don't really "feel" pregnant, if that makes sense?

Karen - Ugh I know. Our discount program was so stupid. You had to make combined a really low amount of money. If we made that little money, we wouldn't have done ivf. I hope something works out for you.

Kel - Thank you!


----------



## ~Brandy~

karenh said:


> MMW: Congratz!
> 
> Had my ultrasound with my RE today. Even worse than the one on Tuesday. He said he may need to put me on 6 vials a day. That is $480 a day for meds. I am waiting for him to review my blood test results and call me to let me know for sure. My next scan is Sunday. I am in a really dark place today. Fun times.

FX for you! Please let us know how the next one goes ;) :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

No cysts...I start femera tonight and they uped my dosage for gonal so its at 112 now...hoping for more follicles to increase our chances...we will be doing timed intercourse.


----------



## ZKinsey

Hey ladies!! Hope everyone here is doing well. I think about you guys often, and I'm so happy to see all the BFP's that have been popping up....and hope to see MANY more very very soon :)
We found out earlier this month we are having a little BOY! 
Hope everyone is doing well, and keeping the faith while continuing the roller coaster ride that is TTC. Xoxo


----------



## pbl_ge

Hi Ladies! I'm new to this forum, as I just hit the one year mark. :sad1: 

I'm in my first Femara-related TWW. :thumbup: I'm not sure it worked for me though. I ovulate on my own, and only had one good-sized follie (17.5, I think) on my CD 11 scan. I also ovulated a bit later than I have been usually. Is that normal compared to what you ladies have experienced? Also, did you find that Femara did anything to your TWW symptoms?

I see many of you have gotten your bfps while on Femara, which gives me hope! :happydance: Much dust to the rest of you!

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## karenh

Kel: that is frustrating that he wouldnt up your dose. Sorry. I wish I had some I could send you.

Good luck sugarpi!

Zkinsey: Congratulations! Little boys are so fun! I am so happy this is working out for you!

Thank you everyone else that has been so kind and wishing me well!


----------



## karenh

pbl_ge said:


> Hi Ladies! I'm new to this forum, as I just hit the one year mark. :sad1:
> 
> I'm in my first Femara-related TWW. :thumbup: I'm not sure it worked for me though. I ovulate on my own, and only had one good-sized follie (17.5, I think) on my CD 11 scan. I also ovulated a bit later than I have been usually. Is that normal compared to what you ladies have experienced? Also, did you find that Femara did anything to your TWW symptoms?
> 
> I see many of you have gotten your bfps while on Femara, which gives me hope! :happydance: Much dust to the rest of you!
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Sorry you have to join us. I hope the Femara works for you. What cd did you ovulate? It can make you ovulate later so the egg can mature more.


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks, Karen. I see you got to experience the thrill of an ectopic, too! Methotrexate or the lap? I did the methotrexate.

I O'ed on CD17, whereas recently it's been about CD15. It's not much of a difference, so it may just be a little fluctuation, but the doc warned me it might come *sooner* rather than later. 

Hugs to everyone. :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

pbl_ge said:


> Thanks, Karen. I see you got to experience the thrill of an ectopic, too! Methotrexate or the lap? I did the methotrexate.
> 
> I O'ed on CD17, whereas recently it's been about CD15. It's not much of a difference, so it may just be a little fluctuation, but the doc warned me it might come *sooner* rather than later.
> 
> Hugs to everyone. :hugs:

Mine came 5 days sooner on Femara... I was a CD 18-21 ovulation and it switched to a CD 13! But My 2WW was just exactly the same length as always :)


----------



## LolaM

Speaking of boys. I recurved a call for a 4 month old boy. After nearly 2 hours of screaming he is sleeping in his crib and I am wide awake. My eyes flap open with every noise


----------



## LotusBlossom

OMG Lola! You got a 4 month old boy?!?! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Lola congrats on the boy :) so exciting! Congrats!


----------



## anmlz86

Congrats Lola! May many nights be not as eventful in the future! :)


----------



## Galen

OMG Lola! Congrats! That is wonderful! Welcome to the wonderous- and delirious- world of newborns! :) Very happy for you!

ZKinsey- Congrats on your little boy! Do you guys have a name yet?

Welcome pbl!


----------



## LolaM

im sleepy but im pretty happy. hes helping robert irvine tell restaurant owners how it is! lol


----------



## ESwemba84

Hi! Wondering if I can join? I'm currently taking Femara this cycle, followed by a trigger shot and progesterone supplements. This is my first round of fertility drugs ever, so this process is all new to me. 

I've been married for 5.5 years. We only got pregnant once last spring, which ended in a MMC. We've been trying since the MC over a year ago to get pregnant with no luck. My estrogen and progesterone are low, and I may not be ovulating on my own. But, I'm very hopeful my RE has me on the right course of treatment!


----------



## karenh

PBL_GE: I did methotrexate as well, Jan 28th. Good luck in you tww!

Lola: ! I about screamed for you! Congratz! Is he yours to adopt?!? Oh my gosh! I am freaking out here! I cant believe how quickly it went. You so deserve this!

AFM: I have my IUI today, I was only able to get one follicle, even though the whole point of the new meds was to get me more than one. Joining all of you in the horrible tww today.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Fingers crossed for you, Karen! &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## pbl_ge

Thanks for the welcome! 

Lola, congratulations! :happydance: Must be crazy to just one day have a baby handed over to you. :jester:

Karen, one follie is all you need! Good luck! :dust: 

Lotus, another ectopic loss, and after FET! :hugs: So sorry. That is NOT supposed to happen. :cry: :cry: 

ESwemba84, hope this first round of Femara does the trick for you! :dust: 

AFM, trying to decide when to start testing..... :coffee: Why deny myself the opportunity to see stark white BFNs? :shrug:


----------



## anmlz86

Good luck Karen!

Pbl- I must have missed the post, how many dpo are you? I started as a total POAS-aholic but that has slowly faded away. I'd say if you're at least 7dpo, test! Hehe. Did you have a trigger?


----------



## pbl_ge

anmlz86 said:


> Good luck Karen!
> 
> Pbl- I must have missed the post, how many dpo are you? I started as a total POAS-aholic but that has slowly faded away. I'd say if you're at least 7dpo, test! Hehe. Did you have a trigger?

I'm 7 dpo (link in my siggie), so it's def late enough to start testing, if I want the torture. No trigger. I have several ICs, so not a big waste if they're bfn. But it usually does result in a bad mood. 

Did Femara affect anyone's post-O temps?


----------



## lindsayms05

My post o temps were slightly higher on my femara ovulatory cycles than on clomid cycles. The difference was about .2 of a degree. I would like to think i had stronger ovulations with femara since I responded so much better to it than clomid, but I'm really not sure what caused the rise in temp. I always wondered, though!


----------



## babybemine

hcg is back up again. this time it is 75.8? I think docs are worried about ectopic right now. want me to recheck hcg on Wednesday and then to his office on Thursday morning for possible methotrexate. Is it wrong that I am hoping this can be a viable pregnancy. Hoping that on Thursday when i go in they will see what they are supposed to see on the ultrasound for a health pregnancy.


----------



## ~Brandy~

babybemine said:


> hcg is back up again. this time it is 75.8? I think docs are worried about ectopic right now. want me to recheck hcg on wednesday and then to his offic on thursday morning for possible methotrexate. Is it wrong that I am hoping this can be a viable pregnancy. Hoping that on thursday when i go in they will see what they are supposed to see on the ultrasound for a health pregnancy.

No it's not wrong to hope it's a viable pregnancy.. I did when that happened to me.


The scary part is in a TP that tends to be what happens the #'s go up and down. But since the # is so low even if it was a TP it wouldnt cause damage at this stage nor could you see it on an ultrasound. I hope the best for you :hugs:


----------



## babybemine

~Brandy~ said:


> babybemine said:
> 
> 
> hcg is back up again. this time it is 75.8? I think docs are worried about ectopic right now. want me to recheck hcg on wednesday and then to his offic on thursday morning for possible methotrexate. Is it wrong that I am hoping this can be a viable pregnancy. Hoping that on thursday when i go in they will see what they are supposed to see on the ultrasound for a health pregnancy.
> 
> No it's not wrong to hope it's a viable pregnancy.. I did when that happened to me.
> 
> 
> The scary part is in a TP that tends to be what happens the #'s go up and down. But since the # is so low even if it was a TP it wouldnt cause damage at this stage nor could you see it on an ultrasound. I hope the best for you :hugs:Click to expand...

TP?


----------



## ~Brandy~

babybemine said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babybemine said:
> 
> 
> hcg is back up again. this time it is 75.8? I think docs are worried about ectopic right now. want me to recheck hcg on wednesday and then to his offic on thursday morning for possible methotrexate. Is it wrong that I am hoping this can be a viable pregnancy. Hoping that on thursday when i go in they will see what they are supposed to see on the ultrasound for a health pregnancy.
> 
> No it's not wrong to hope it's a viable pregnancy.. I did when that happened to me.
> 
> 
> The scary part is in a TP that tends to be what happens the #'s go up and down. But since the # is so low even if it was a TP it wouldnt cause damage at this stage nor could you see it on an ultrasound. I hope the best for you :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> TP?Click to expand...

Tubal Pregnancy or an ectopic.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I refused the shot since my #'s declined again after rising and I MC'd naturally. The doctors asked me not to but I refused the shot and everything turned out fine.


----------



## Galen

I think she means tubal pregnancy. I am sorry that you are contending with this. I think we all hold out hope until it's all said and done. I will keep you in my thoughts!

Welcome ES!

Fingers crossed for you pbl!

Karen- sending good vibes your way! Maybe the injects did just enough to juice this one good follie up. You're not out until AF shows! Will be thinking of you too


----------



## Prayerful

Brandy - How exciting! We'll only be about 1 week apart then! Though I don't start my Lupron until about 11 days after you, on 6/25... strange.

Galen - Glad I was able to help. That's why I'm so glad we are all here to support each other. Yay for the IUI!! I usually (but not always) feel crampy after IUIs. The sensation doesn't usually last that long for me, but I do go straight back to work afterward so I'm too busy to even notice... DH got me horseback riding lessons last year for our anniversary and I have yet to use them so the delay will at least allow me to do that. Thanks for helping me to see the positive!! :) I will be taking a 5 day break from the BCPs starting tomorrow, and will restart them on 6/9.

Karen - Sorry about having to add a second job. I hope it is at least something you enjoy. I hope this tww passes quickly for you!

Kel - It was worth a try to ask about getting the dosage upped. At least he agreed to recheck your prog level though!

Sugarpi - Yay! Glad you are free of cysts!!

Kinsey and CSG - Congratulations!

PBL - Welcome! I do tend to produce smaller and fewer follies with Femara than I did with Clomid. I *try* not to symptom spot so I can't help you in that area. Good luck!

Lola - YAY!!! Oh my gosh, I am so excited for you!!! Be sure to post a pic soon!

ES - Welcome to you as well. Sorry to hear about your MC. Praying Femara will work for you on the first try!

Babybemine - I'm so sorry for the torture you are going through. Praying for the best for you.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Babybemine- I'm sorry to hear about your possible ectopic. I had one in March and almost did methotrexate but ended up having a laparoscopic surgery to remove it because my tube was rupturing. Even if it wasn't rupturing, I was going to request surgery instead of methotrexate after reading about the drug. Plus, that tube was already blocked by endometriosis, so it may have caused the ectopic/could cause another. I don't remember all the details about methotrexate, but I do remember that you can't ttc for a few months due to it causing birth defects. Do your research. Hoping for the best for you, I just wanted to give you some info. <3


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> Brandy - How exciting! We'll only be about 1 week apart then! Though I don't start my Lupron until about 11 days after you, on 6/25... strange.
> 
> Galen - Glad I was able to help. That's why I'm so glad we are all here to support each other. Yay for the IUI!! I usually (but not always) feel crampy after IUIs. The sensation doesn't usually last that long for me, but I do go straight back to work afterward so I'm too busy to even notice... DH got me horseback riding lessons last year for our anniversary and I have yet to use them so the delay will at least allow me to do that. Thanks for helping me to see the positive!! :) I will be taking a 5 day break from the BCPs starting tomorrow, and will restart them on 6/9.
> 
> Karen - Sorry about having to add a second job. I hope it is at least something you enjoy. I hope this tww passes quickly for you!
> 
> Kel - It was worth a try to ask about getting the dosage upped. At least he agreed to recheck your prog level though!
> 
> Sugarpi - Yay! Glad you are free of cysts!!
> 
> Kinsey and CSG - Congratulations!
> 
> PBL - Welcome! I do tend to produce smaller and fewer follies with Femara than I did with Clomid. I *try* not to symptom spot so I can't help you in that area. Good luck!
> 
> Lola - YAY!!! Oh my gosh, I am so excited for you!!! Be sure to post a pic soon!
> 
> ES - Welcome to you as well. Sorry to hear about your MC. Praying Femara will work for you on the first try!
> 
> Babybemine - I'm so sorry for the torture you are going through. Praying for the best for you.

Thats awesome :) I havent found too many around the same time as me yet. I imagine they will continue to pop up.. Seems like the majority are stimming now and then another few threads for august and sept.


----------



## J_Lynn

I finished taking my last femara pull yesterday. I took it on day 3,4,5 and I have been waiting for some kind of side effect - and I've had none :) Which is fantastic! I like femara much better than clomid so far! I go in next Friday for an ultrasound to see if I have any follies from it.


----------



## babybemine

J_Lynn said:


> I finished taking my last femara pull yesterday. I took it on day 3,4,5 and I have been waiting for some kind of side effect - and I've had none :) Which is fantastic! I like femara much better than clomid so far! I go in next Friday for an ultrasound to see if I have any follies from it.

Femara was pretty nice. was on it for 4 cycles and only the third cycle caused such a massive migraine. At times I would get warm but I could handle that as a side effect anyday. I wish you luck with a few good follies to work with this cycle.


----------



## LolaM

He's not mine yet so I can't post pics but I will when I can


----------



## Praying4bump

Hi Ladies! 

I was hoping I could get some feed back. I've asked the RN at my RE's office and I'm waiting for a response but my RE has me taking all 10 tabs at once on the same day. Most of the information I find says to take it over a period of 3 or 4 days. Has anyone ever taken it all at once?


----------



## karenh

Babybemine: I am so sorry that it sounds like an ectopic. It sounds like what happened with my ectopic. It isnt wrong to hope they find a viable pregnancy. My DR and I still were at 8 weeks. They did an ultrasound just to make sure. After my numbers went down they started going up quickly. I did have the methotrexate shot. I am so sorry you have to go through this.

J_Lynn: You only took Femara for 3 days? Interesting. What was your dose? Good luck at your follicle check next week.

Lola: Did they say how long it would take for the adoption to finalize?

Praying4bump: You are supposed to take 10 tab of Femara on one day? I have never heard of that. I have always taken it for five days. So that does would be 2 a day. Weird. Good luck!

AFM: My IUI didn't go that great. DH's sperm is usually 50 mill and up after wash. Today 9 mill before wash and 4 after. You could tell by the Dr voice and what not that he doesn't think this will work. I silently cried on the table while waiting my required ten minutes. I just feel as though this cycle has been nothing but one disappointment after another. It is our last one to so I am just devastated. It is in God's hands now. Sorry I have been such a downer this month.


----------



## MMW430

LolaM said:


> He's not mine yet so I can't post pics but I will when I can

How long until he's officially yours?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Karen, you are not a downer. You are going through a rough time. You don't have to pretend to be cheery. Everyone understands. &#10084; I'm glad to hear that you are done with IUIs. They are supposed to work within 3 cycles. If they don't, they aren't the way to go and are a waste of time, money, and hope. They really don't increase your chances of conceiving by much. You have other options. There are companies whose insurance covers IVF. There are grants (more than the one I told you about) and I have seen women get donated meds through other patients at the RE's office or through others on BnB. It can happen. Don't give up hope. I sincerely hope that you get a BFP this cycle and don't need to worry about it, but if you need to, you can figure it out. Be strong. Come up with a plan. I've seen you bounce back from so much on this thread. You are one tough woman and you have a lot of support here. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## karenh

LotusBlossom said:


> Karen, you are not a downer. You are going through a rough time. You don't have to pretend to be cheery. Everyone understands. &#10084; I'm glad to hear that you are done with IUIs. They are supposed to work within 3 cycles. If they don't, they aren't the way to go and are a waste of time, money, and hope. They really don't increase your chances of conceiving by much. You have other options. There are companies whose insurance covers IVF. There are grants (more than the one I told you about) and I have seen women get donated meds through other patients at the RE's office or through others on BnB. It can happen. Don't give up hope. I sincerely hope that you get a BFP this cycle and don't need to worry about it, but if you need to, you can figure it out. Be strong. Come up with a plan. I've seen you bounce back from so much on this thread. You are one tough woman and you have a lot of support here. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

Thank you, that really means so much to me.


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> LotusBlossom said:
> 
> 
> Karen, you are not a downer. You are going through a rough time. You don't have to pretend to be cheery. Everyone understands. &#10084; I'm glad to hear that you are done with IUIs. They are supposed to work within 3 cycles. If they don't, they aren't the way to go and are a waste of time, money, and hope. They really don't increase your chances of conceiving by much. You have other options. There are companies whose insurance covers IVF. There are grants (more than the one I told you about) and I have seen women get donated meds through other patients at the RE's office or through others on BnB. It can happen. Don't give up hope. I sincerely hope that you get a BFP this cycle and don't need to worry about it, but if you need to, you can figure it out. Be strong. Come up with a plan. I've seen you bounce back from so much on this thread. You are one tough woman and you have a lot of support here. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;
> 
> Thank you, that really means so much to me.Click to expand...

Hang in there. I sent you a PM.


----------



## J_Lynn

karenh said:


> Babybemine: I am so sorry that it sounds like an ectopic. It sounds like what happened with my ectopic. It isnt wrong to hope they find a viable pregnancy. My DR and I still were at 8 weeks. They did an ultrasound just to make sure. After my numbers went down they started going up quickly. I did have the methotrexate shot. I am so sorry you have to go through this.
> 
> J_Lynn: You only took Femara for 3 days? Interesting. What was your dose? Good luck at your follicle check next week.
> 
> Lola: Did they say how long it would take for the adoption to finalize?
> 
> Praying4bump: You are supposed to take 10 tab of Femara on one day? I have never heard of that. I have always taken it for five days. So that does would be 2 a day. Weird. Good luck!
> 
> AFM: My IUI didn't go that great. DH's sperm is usually 50 mill and up after wash. Today 9 mill before wash and 4 after. You could tell by the Dr voice and what not that he doesn't think this will work. I silently cried on the table while waiting my required ten minutes. I just feel as though this cycle has been nothing but one disappointment after another. It is our last one to so I am just devastated. It is in God's hands now. Sorry I have been such a downer this month.

Yeah, I only take 2.5mg. I only took clomid for 3 days also with the highest dose being 50mg as well. I ovulate on clomid but I guess it isn't a strong ovulation - so he is thinking femara will be better. We will try femara for 6-8 months then re-evaluate options at that point if I'm not pregnant by then. :thumbup:


----------



## ZKinsey

Thank You Galen!! We are naming him Corbin Grant :) Soooo excited to meet this sweet (stubborn) boy!


----------



## karenh

ZKinsey said:


> Thank You Galen!! We are naming him Corbin Grant :) Soooo excited to meet this sweet (stubborn) boy!

That is so cute! What is he doing already that you know he is stubborn?


----------



## karenh

J_Lynn said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Babybemine: I am so sorry that it sounds like an ectopic. It sounds like what happened with my ectopic. It isnt wrong to hope they find a viable pregnancy. My DR and I still were at 8 weeks. They did an ultrasound just to make sure. After my numbers went down they started going up quickly. I did have the methotrexate shot. I am so sorry you have to go through this.
> 
> J_Lynn: You only took Femara for 3 days? Interesting. What was your dose? Good luck at your follicle check next week.
> 
> Lola: Did they say how long it would take for the adoption to finalize?
> 
> Praying4bump: You are supposed to take 10 tab of Femara on one day? I have never heard of that. I have always taken it for five days. So that does would be 2 a day. Weird. Good luck!
> 
> AFM: My IUI didn't go that great. DH's sperm is usually 50 mill and up after wash. Today 9 mill before wash and 4 after. You could tell by the Dr voice and what not that he doesn't think this will work. I silently cried on the table while waiting my required ten minutes. I just feel as though this cycle has been nothing but one disappointment after another. It is our last one to so I am just devastated. It is in God's hands now. Sorry I have been such a downer this month.
> 
> Yeah, I only take 2.5mg. I only took clomid for 3 days also with the highest dose being 50mg as well. I ovulate on clomid but I guess it isn't a strong ovulation - so he is thinking femara will be better. We will try femara for 6-8 months then re-evaluate options at that point if I'm not pregnant by then. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good luck, I hope this works for you.


----------



## Galen

Big, big hugs, Karen. I'm still keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Prayerful

J_Lynn - Femara is definitely much better in terms of side effects. I hope it works for you!!

Praying - I have never heard of taking all 10 tabs of Femara at once. Hopefully someone else on here will have some answers for you!

Karen - I am so sorry to hear the IUI didn't go well. There is still hope until AF arrives though. And I agree with Lotus, there are still options. Whatever happens and whatever you decide, I wish only the best for you. :hugs:

Kinsey - What a cute name!


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

:hi: Ladies! Can I joint this thread? I just started femara after becoming clomid resistant, havent ovulated since we started ttc. Finished my first dose of femara yesterday. If this doesnt work I have an appointment with the FS on the 15 July.

:hugs:


----------



## usnavywife06

Hi ladies! This is my first cycle on Femara, I'm a little late to the thread as I'm current;y 3/4 dpo. My cycle so far: I took 2.5 mg on cd 3-7 and the scan on cd 9 showed lots of small follies but nothing mature so my RE had me take 5 mg cd9-13 and scan on day 16 showed one 19 mm follie, that was last thurs, so I triggered with Ovidrel on Fri night and we were supposed to BD fri-tues but due to extenuating circumstances we only BD'd on Fri, sat and monday after noon. We tried on Sun evening for like 1.5 hours but my husband just couldn't "find his release" I think the pressure was really getting to him and last night we we both feeling like crap. I think I O'd sun morn, not sure, so I'm hoping that either the spermies hung around from sat night or the egg hung around till monday! My RE told me not to test till the 16th, but aren't most trigger shots out by 10 days? I just feel like 17 days is way conservative.


----------



## sugarpi24

Some trigger shots hang around for up to 14 days I believe...he probably just wants to wait a little longer for you to test to be safe...but its really up to you :) some ppl test their trigger shots out....that way they know how long it takes for it to be gone.


----------



## ~Brandy~

17 is super conservative


----------



## J_Lynn

They decrease at 50% per day - so by day 12 it should be gone. My dr said not to test until after day 12 because it will take all of that time to be out of your body. So, I would say day 14 .... that's what I do anyway lol And I've always gotten BFN so I know it's out of my system by then. I've never even had a fake BFP lol


----------



## pbl_ge

If you have the cheap HPTs from the internet, some women test to see the trigger fade out. Then take a day or two off, and you can be sure any subsequent test is the real deal.

Good luck!


Btw, lots of people on this thread with a lot going on. Struggling to find a foot hold. Sorry! :blush:


----------



## karenh

down with a bad cold. Hope you all are doing well.I will catch up with you later.


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> down with a bad cold. Hope you all are doing well.I will catch up with you later.

Feel better!


----------



## Galen

Welcome I believe and navy wife!! Good luck to both of you!!

Karen, feel better soon!

AFM- Just tapping my toes and waiting out the slowest tww ever...


----------



## J_Lynn

Oh man, my CM is changing as of today and it's stretchy a bit ... This may be a good sign, the femara may really help!! Normally with clomid I get a very, very small amount of sorta stretchy cm and that's with the help of mucenex, b6, and the steroid ... But I am just taking my daily steroid and this is happening - I'm on cd9, so I guess it could be around the time cm should start changing. I go in for my ultrasound tomorrow and I am so excited! I hope I have big fat follicles that are just waiting to burst!!


----------



## ESwemba84

J_Lynn said:


> Oh man, my CM is changing as of today and it's stretchy a bit ... This may be a good sign, the femara may really help!! Normally with clomid I get a very, very small amount of sorta stretchy cm and that's with the help of mucenex, b6, and the steroid ... But I am just taking my daily steroid and this is happening - I'm on cd9, so I guess it could be around the time cm should start changing. I go in for my ultrasound tomorrow and I am so excited! I hope I have big fat follicles that are just waiting to burst!!

I'm on CD 9 too! CM just started changing today also. I'm basically on the same protocol as you, minus the steroid, and plus trigger and progesterone.


----------



## J_Lynn

ESwemba84 said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Oh man, my CM is changing as of today and it's stretchy a bit ... This may be a good sign, the femara may really help!! Normally with clomid I get a very, very small amount of sorta stretchy cm and that's with the help of mucenex, b6, and the steroid ... But I am just taking my daily steroid and this is happening - I'm on cd9, so I guess it could be around the time cm should start changing. I go in for my ultrasound tomorrow and I am so excited! I hope I have big fat follicles that are just waiting to burst!!
> 
> I'm on CD 9 too! CM just started changing today also. I'm basically on the same protocol as you, minus the steroid, and plus trigger and progesterone.Click to expand...

I am totally on progesterone also! I don't think I'll do the trigger this month, but usually I have it - I am going to do without it this month and see what happens :) That's so cool! I'm glad I'm not the only one! Woohoo!! Here's for super positive baby dusting BFP vibes!!! :)


----------



## Kwaggy

I cant believe Femera worked for me! After 36 cycles of actively TTC and 8 cycles with clomid and no ovulation, I doubted that femera would work. When I went in for my day 12 scan I was shocked to see that I ovulated! I never thought I would get pregnant my very first cycle, Had I know I would have tried it 2 years ago! Good Luck to all of you still trying, Your BFP is right around the corner!


----------



## karenh

I am so glad the Femara is working for you girls! Good luck with your scans and catching that egg!


----------



## J_Lynn

I have my ultrasound in 1.5 hours - I can't wait to see if it's working. I am hoping I have a solid growing follicle. Keeping all my fingers and toes crossed!!!


----------



## babybemine

Numbers went up to 440. Doc still recommending methotrexate. Go to see him again tomorrow for another scan and consult/


----------



## sugarpi24

Took a vacation day today and went garage saling with my mom..grandma and Aunt. Had lots of fun! Got burnt too...hopefully it turns into a tan. Saw some Winnie the Pooh stuff and it tempted me but i said NO! lol 

Had my U/s this morning and shows [email protected] on the left and [email protected] on the right...so i could have 4 possible follicles. I will continue injections tonight..tomorrow and sunday. I go back on Monday at 8:15 for another u/s and blood work. 

Just found out today that i have a $600 dr bill from the FS i thought it was only $200 :/ its like we cant catch a break!! but im working overtime this weekend so that means more money...hope it helps. we also have a week coming up that we wont be getting paid. :/ stressing me out...trying not to think about it and trying to just go with the flow on everything. My mom told me that my dad might have got the stuff for our roof for us...but she told me she isnt sure so not to say anything to my hubby...i really hope so!!! im tired of having tarps on our roof to stop it from leaking! i think my husband will cry when he finds out if it happens! because that is his biggest concern with the house is the roof and i think he will be relieved to know its done and fixed! i know i will be!! itll be so nice! fingers crossed!


----------



## J_Lynn

OHMYGOODNESS I am so excited right now!!

I have follicles on BOTH my left AND right ovaries!!! My right ovary has never done anything but sit there like a bump on a log - but this month?? Oh yeah, it's there!! Its flattened so the left one is dominant and took over, but it's still there!

My ultrasound results were, and again, this is just CD10 so I have to go back first thing Monday morning because they're thinking I am going to ovulate early and my left one will rupture Monday/Tuesday so they want to get me in for another ultrasound and give me that trigger shot. 

Right ovary: 2.06cmx1.06cmx.70 = 1.27cm average (not good, but it's still there!)
Left ovary: 1.99cmx1.75x1.81 = 1.85cm average <-- that's the money maker right there!! 

I am going to ovulate and I am going to take every possible freakin' CM imcreaser so maybe I'll ovulate and my vagina won't murder the sperm before they even have a chance!! teehee

I think femara is going to work .... I am really really thinking that one of the femara cycles will be what I need. If it's not this one, it will be another one!


----------



## nc1998

babybemine said:


> Numbers went up to 440. Doc still recommending methotrexate. Go to see him again tomorrow for another scan and consult/

How did your consult go? Could they see anything on the scan?


----------



## nc1998

J_Lynn said:


> OHMYGOODNESS I am so excited right now!!
> 
> I have follicles on BOTH my left AND right ovaries!!! My right ovary has never done anything but sit there like a bump on a log - but this month?? Oh yeah, it's there!! Its flattened so the left one is dominant and took over, but it's still there!
> 
> My ultrasound results were, and again, this is just CD10 so I have to go back first thing Monday morning because they're thinking I am going to ovulate early and my left one will rupture Monday/Tuesday so they want to get me in for another ultrasound and give me that trigger shot.
> 
> Right ovary: 2.06cmx1.06cmx.70 = 1.27cm average (not good, but it's still there!)
> Left ovary: 1.99cmx1.75x1.81 = 1.85cm average <-- that's the money maker right there!!
> 
> I am going to ovulate and I am going to take every possible freakin' CM imcreaser so maybe I'll ovulate and my vagina won't murder the sperm before they even have a chance!! teehee
> 
> I think femara is going to work .... I am really really thinking that one of the femara cycles will be what I need. If it's not this one, it will be another one!

Have fun! Go catch that egg! :thumbup:


----------



## Prayerful

Welcome Ibelieve and usnavywife!

Karen - Hope you are feeling better!

Galen - When is AF due?

J_Lynn - Yay for producing follies on both sides! Good luck this cycle!

Babybemine - :hugs:

Sugarpi - Good numbers! I'm glad you were able to take some time to spend with your family. I really hope it does work out that your dad was able to get everything to fix your roof. That is just too much to have to worry about on top of everything else!

AFM - I'm supposed to restart BCP tomorrow after finishing my 5 day break from it, only I just realized that when I picked up the rest of my IVF meds (9 of them!!) they forgot to give me my new pack of BCP and of course they are closed on the weekend. I do still have 5 left from my last pack but I know some BCPs have varying doses within the pack based on CD. Has anyone ever taken Apri before or know whether it has a consistent dosage throughout the pack??

Also, I got a statement/bill today for the IVF deposit... $7621, and that is just the deposit! A little worried to find out the full cost!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> Welcome Ibelieve and usnavywife!
> 
> Karen - Hope you are feeling better!
> 
> Galen - When is AF due?
> 
> J_Lynn - Yay for producing follies on both sides! Good luck this cycle!
> 
> Babybemine - :hugs:
> 
> Sugarpi - Good numbers! I'm glad you were able to take some time to spend with your family. I really hope it does work out that your dad was able to get everything to fix your roof. That is just too much to have to worry about on top of everything else!
> 
> AFM - I'm supposed to restart BCP tomorrow after finishing my 5 day break from it, only I just realized that when I picked up the rest of my IVF meds (9 of them!!) they forgot to give me my new pack of BCP and of course they are closed on the weekend. I do still have 5 left from my last pack but I know some BCPs have varying doses within the pack based on CD. Has anyone ever taken Apri before or know whether it has a consistent dosage throughout the pack??
> 
> Also, I got a statement/bill today for the IVF deposit... $7621, and that is just the deposit! A little worried to find out the full cost!!


Yes ouch for the deposit... My doc calls in the meds to the specialty Pharmacies who then call me and have me pay them directly... so all in all the meds I paid for over the phone were 2625.00 which was cheap since he used an overseas pharmacy :happydance::happydance: But then I got the bill for 8895 deposit for the ER and ET..

None of the above included the Hysteroscopy and trial transfer I did... Which then turned into a surgical hysteroscopy haven't received those bills. haha adds up fast.


----------



## Prayerful

Ugh! It sure does. I suppose I can't really complain too much though because I am fortunate enough to get my meds for free on base. There is only one that isn't available on base but they are saying that it will probably be covered. I can't believe it was over $2600 just for meds, or that that is "cheap"!

Sorry to hear about the polyps (I saw about that on the IVF thread). Does that push your schedule back at all? My mock transfer and saline sonogram are coming up on June 18. Praying all goes well and we can keep on schedule!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> Ugh! It sure does. I suppose I can't really complain too much though because I am fortunate enough to get my meds for free on base. There is only one that isn't available on base but they are saying that it will probably be covered. I can't believe it was over $2600 just for meds, or that that is "cheap"!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the polyps (I saw about that on the IVF thread). Does that push your schedule back at all? My mock transfer and saline sonogram are coming up on June 18. Praying all goes well and we can keep on schedule!

I was lucky enough that they had someone call in and cancel their surgery the same time I was there having a trial transfer... while doing the trial transfer they found the polyps.... so I was able to take that persons surgery time just a couple days later! Pure luck so there is no delay in the IVF :happydance:


----------



## babybemine

scan went lousy...I knew during it that we were going to be doing methotrexate. I had one tear down my face during the whole tvus and then started crying when it was over because I just knew what I was goin to do. hubby was like it is ok we can retest in a day and see how the numbers go up but I knew that we were doing the methotrexate. I have had bout of crying but I know we can get through this.


----------



## Galen

J_Lynn- greats news! Go follies go!

Karen- Ugh, I have a super gross cold now too. Summer colds are the worst

KWag- Congratulations, HH9M!

Brandy- so lucky about the surgery! That is great!

Sugarpi- how can you not get paid for a week of work?!

Babybemine- I hope this roller coaster ride calms down for you soon. I am so sorry you are having to deal with this. Millions of hugs!

Prayerful- I don't know about Apri....glad all seems to be moving right along now though!
I am 9 dpo now, so AF due later this week and then I start my BCP as well (not as part of protocol yet though, just to allow easier scheduling of my trial transfer and SIS....


----------



## ~Brandy~

babybemine said:


> scan went lousy...I knew during it that we were going to be doing methotrexate. I had one tear down my face during the whole tvus and then started crying when it was over because I just knew what I was goin to do. hubby was like it is ok we can retest in a day and see how the numbers go up but I knew that we were doing the methotrexate. I have had bout of crying but I know we can get through this.

:hugs: I am so sorry :(


----------



## Prayerful

Babybemine - I am so sorry. Big :hugs: to you.

Galen - Praying AF stays away!

Brandy - Wow! That worked out perfectly! So glad there was no delay for you!


----------



## ESwemba84

Babybemine - so very sorry. :hugs:

I'm just currently waiting on my ultrasound on Tuesday. I'm supposed to get a trigger shot, but my BBT charts in the past have shown ovulation *might* occur early, like day 12. Tuesday is day 14. I guess I'll find out when I get there. Me and hubs are doing it in the meantime to cover our bases. 

Have any of you ever had mild cramping/pain around the ovaries with Femara? I feel like I can feel the bigger follicles forming, which is dumb because I don't even know how my follicles are doing!


----------



## J_Lynn

ESwemba84 said:


> Babybemine - so very sorry. :hugs:
> 
> I'm just currently waiting on my ultrasound on Tuesday. I'm supposed to get a trigger shot, but my BBT charts in the past have shown ovulation *might* occur early, like day 12. Tuesday is day 14. I guess I'll find out when I get there. Me and hubs are doing it in the meantime to cover our bases.
> 
> Have any of you ever had mild cramping/pain around the ovaries with Femara? I feel like I can feel the bigger follicles forming, which is dumb because I don't even know how my follicles are doing!

I swear this cycle I felt my ovaries doing something, and when I went in on day 10 I had that big follicle - so I think I can feel it. I didn't feel that with the clomid, but I sure felt like a pinging pain in my ovary this month.


----------



## MKHewson

J_Lynn said:


> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> Babybemine - so very sorry. :hugs:
> 
> I'm just currently waiting on my ultrasound on Tuesday. I'm supposed to get a trigger shot, but my BBT charts in the past have shown ovulation *might* occur early, like day 12. Tuesday is day 14. I guess I'll find out when I get there. Me and hubs are doing it in the meantime to cover our bases.
> 
> Have any of you ever had mild cramping/pain around the ovaries with Femara? I feel like I can feel the bigger follicles forming, which is dumb because I don't even know how my follicles are doing!
> 
> I swear this cycle I felt my ovaries doing something, and when I went in on day 10 I had that big follicle - so I think I can feel it. I didn't feel that with the clomid, but I sure felt like a pinging pain in my ovary this month.Click to expand...

I had wicket ovulation cramps with femara.


----------



## babybemine

I always feel them growing. I get discofort in my groin. nurses say I am just sensitive to my bodies goings on.


----------



## J_Lynn

2nd ultrasound this morning .... I hope this follie has either already burst, or I'll get the trigger shot if it's on the verge of. I will be crushed if it's flattened out and shriveling away so I am going to just keep thinking that it's ready to pop or already has :D


----------



## Ibelieveitwil

:hi: Ladies, 

Day 13 scan femara *NO FOLLICLES*!!! I told my gynae we moving to a fertility specialist and he was really nice about it. He advised me to go to one of he doctors he has worked with before so hopefully we can get an appointment soon!! My DH will be doing a SA on Thursday wish it was sooner but we dtd so we have to wait three days!!! I will be doing a hystercopy, laparoscopy and HSG so we can start on the next phase of treatment. Im feeling a little better and more optimistic about the treatments and happy my gynae is on board about the whole thing. I will therefore be moving away from this thread but I wish you ladies lots and lots of :bfp:s 

:dust:


----------



## ESwemba84

J_Lynn said:


> 2nd ultrasound this morning .... I hope this follie has either already burst, or I'll get the trigger shot if it's on the verge of. I will be crushed if it's flattened out and shriveling away so I am going to just keep thinking that it's ready to pop or already has :D

Good luck! Mine is tomorrow!


----------



## J_Lynn

Oh my goodness my follicle is huge and I have a CO on it, so the little egg bubble made an appearance for the first time ever!! My follicle is right at 3cm - I am getting my trigger shot now!! Well, waiting for it while the nurse preps it :) yay!!! My dr was so excite he fist bumped me!! Hahaha


----------



## karenh

Sugar: four follicles all on track with each other sound great! I hope your house gets fixed soon. Good luck at your check today.

J_Lynn: I am glad the Femara is worked and you are triggering! I hope this is it! What do you mean by it has a CO on it?

Prayerful: Sorry about the BCP. Yikes about the bill! IFV is just so dang expensive! Good luck next week with your mock transfer.

Brandy: That was so perfect that was it worked out for your surgery. I am glad there wont be any delay.

Babybemine: I am so sorry the scan didnt go well. It sounds a lot like my ectopic went. I hope the methotrexate works for you and treats you well.

Galen: Sorry you have the cold as well. It is the worst! I didnt sleep a wink Friday night because I couldnt breathe, making my CPAP not work. UGH! Luckily I am on the mend now.

ES: Good luck tomorrow! Glad you are covering your bases. 

Ibelieve: Sorry the Femara didnt work. Good luck on your journey, and I hope you find something that works for you.

AFM: I am starting to feel better from my cold. I am in the middle of my tww and it is going so much smoother than my last one. I am not symptom spotting because I know anything I think is a symptom is probably caused from the trigger. Let me tell you, my nipples were so sore for a little bit I couldnt even sleep on my stomach. I can now, but they are still sensitive. Yikes! My beta is Monday, but I am going to POAS Sunday and hope I have a great Fathers Day present for DH. It will take a miracle.


----------



## sugarpi24

I am taking one more dose tonight of gonal f and then doing my ovidrel (trigger) tomorrow night. Tomorrow is our 2 yrs of TTC. :( I have one on each side that are good [email protected] and [email protected] So here's hoping I catch one of them.


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> I am taking one more dose tonight of gonal f and then doing my ovidrel (trigger) tomorrow night. Tomorrow is our 2 yrs of TTC. :( I have one on each side that are good [email protected] and [email protected] So here's hoping I catch one of them.

Those sound great! I hope you catch at least one as well!


----------



## J_Lynn

karenh said:


> J_Lynn: I am glad the Femara is worked and you are triggering! I hope this is it! What do you mean by it has a CO on it?

The CO is the little circle in your follicle that is actually the egg - I just can't remember what CO actually stands for .... dang medical names :( If you see your follicle, when it's about to rupture you can also see a little smaller circle right on the edge of your follicle and that's the egg, so I got to see the actually little eggy getting ready to burst through. :happydance:


----------



## karenh

J_Lynn said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> J_Lynn: I am glad the Femara is worked and you are triggering! I hope this is it! What do you mean by it has a CO on it?
> 
> The CO is the little circle in your follicle that is actually the egg - I just can't remember what CO actually stands for .... dang medical names :( If you see your follicle, when it's about to rupture you can also see a little smaller circle right on the edge of your follicle and that's the egg, so I got to see the actually little eggy getting ready to burst through. :happydance:Click to expand...

Oh, That is so cool!


----------



## ESwemba84

I have a 23 mm (2.3 cm) follicle on my right ovary (plus a smaller one), and nothing on my left. Very excited to take my Ovadrel tonight. I was worried a already ovulated, but nope! My lining was a 7, which she said was good. I'm not familiar with lining measurements though, so I trust her. Almost in my TWW....


----------



## J_Lynn

That's awesome!!! :)


----------



## karenh

ESwemba84 said:


> I have a 23 mm (2.3 cm) follicle on my right ovary (plus a smaller one), and nothing on my left. Very excited to take my Ovadrel tonight. I was worried a already ovulated, but nope! My lining was a 7, which she said was good. I'm not familiar with lining measurements though, so I trust her. Almost in my TWW....

Good luck! Does anyone no the difference between Ovadrel and Novarel?


----------



## karenh

Well, my sister found out today that she is pregnant with her third. Yes, we have been trying that whole time for our first. She is going to surprise her husband on Father's Day, but she had to tell someone, so she told me. I am happy for her, but this was supposed to be me. I was supposed to tell my husband on Father's day that he is going to be a dad. I am pretty sure that won't be a possability, and she is also going to anounce it to the whole family that night at our dinner. Fun times!


----------



## Praying4bump

karenh said:


> Well, my sister found out today that she is pregnant with her third. Yes, we have been trying that whole time for our first. She is going to surprise her husband on Father's Day, but she had to tell someone, so she told me. I am happy for her, but this was supposed to be me. I was supposed to tell my husband on Father's day that he is going to be a dad. I am pretty sure that won't be a possability, and she is also going to anounce it to the whole family that night at our dinner. Fun times!

I'm sorry Karen, I know how you feel. :hugs: My hubby's little brother is ttc and I'm dreading to call that they have a BFP before we do. I already received it from 2 cousins and 1 sister in the last 3 months.


----------



## karenh

Praying4bump said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Well, my sister found out today that she is pregnant with her third. Yes, we have been trying that whole time for our first. She is going to surprise her husband on Father's Day, but she had to tell someone, so she told me. I am happy for her, but this was supposed to be me. I was supposed to tell my husband on Father's day that he is going to be a dad. I am pretty sure that won't be a possability, and she is also going to anounce it to the whole family that night at our dinner. Fun times!
> 
> I'm sorry Karen, I know how you feel. :hugs: My hubby's little brother is ttc and I'm dreading to call that they have a BFP before we do. I already received it from 2 cousins and 1 sister in the last 3 months.Click to expand...

Yikes! So sorry, that is a lot. I hope you get your BFP soon so when you get the call it isn't as painful.


----------



## ZKinsey

Thanks Karen!! When we went to find out what we were having (early gender determination) we got SUPER lucky, because his legs were spread wide open and we found out IMMEDIATELY, but when we went last week for the 20 week check up, he was being sooo difficult. He kept his legs folded up in front of his "parts" and the tech kept poking and rubbing my belly trying to get him to move, and I ended up having to lay on my sides back and fourth because she wanted to "verify" that he was in fact a boy, and once he moved his legs, he put his left hand RIGHT in front of his "parts" again, lol! She ended up getting a very quick peek at it before we were done, but it took lots of work :) He also doesn't let us hear his heart beat on the handheld doppler that the midwives use (which is more MY fault than his, I think it mostly has to do with my fat belly) so we've had to get an ultrasound the last 2 appts, just to make sure he was still kicking in there (and he does that....A LOT) but unfortunately, I haven't been able to feel those kicks yet :( (Sorry for the book!)


----------



## karenh

ZKinsey said:


> Thanks Karen!! When we went to find out what we were having (early gender determination) we got SUPER lucky, because his legs were spread wide open and we found out IMMEDIATELY, but when we went last week for the 20 week check up, he was being sooo difficult. He kept his legs folded up in front of his "parts" and the tech kept poking and rubbing my belly trying to get him to move, and I ended up having to lay on my sides back and fourth because she wanted to "verify" that he was in fact a boy, and once he moved his legs, he put his left hand RIGHT in front of his "parts" again, lol! She ended up getting a very quick peek at it before we were done, but it took lots of work :) He also doesn't let us hear his heart beat on the handheld doppler that the midwives use (which is more MY fault than his, I think it mostly has to do with my fat belly) so we've had to get an ultrasound the last 2 appts, just to make sure he was still kicking in there (and he does that....A LOT) but unfortunately, I haven't been able to feel those kicks yet :( (Sorry for the book!)

I love that! He is going to be so much fun. I can't wait until you can feel all his kicking and moving around. I imagine that will bring so much comfort to actually feel him being alive.


----------



## Spinnergrl

Hi All, I'm new to this Forum, and pretty new to the site, actually, although I skim from time to time. 

By way of introduction, I'm 36 and DH and I have been TTC for over 5 years. We had two losses along the way, the most recent in January of this year. 

For a number of boring and long reasons, my DH has been resistent to a SA. Well, he finally conceded and did one a month or so ago (he had a count of 800 million, Motility of 49%). I seem to ovulate normally and have regular cycles. I have a really mild form of PCOS, mostly controlled through super strict diet and exercise. 

RE suggested Femara, Trigger, and then IUI for us for our next cycle, which should put IUI at the first week of July. 

I've researched some of this, but I really have no idea what to expect. I plan to read a lot, and I'm hopeful to learn something from you girls.


----------



## ESwemba84

karenh said:


> Well, my sister found out today that she is pregnant with her third. Yes, we have been trying that whole time for our first. She is going to surprise her husband on Father's Day, but she had to tell someone, so she told me. I am happy for her, but this was supposed to be me. I was supposed to tell my husband on Father's day that he is going to be a dad. I am pretty sure that won't be a possability, and she is also going to anounce it to the whole family that night at our dinner. Fun times!

I'm sorry.:hugs: And trust me when I say I know the feeling. Christmas Eve my brother in law and his wife announced they were 3 months pregnant. If I would have not had the MC, I would have had a one month old at the time. Now she's about to have the first grandchild, and that was supposed to be me. They got pregnant like a couple months after they got married, and I've been married 5.5 years and I still don't have kids. She's about to give birth soon, and I've pretty much avoided everything about it, because I'm just still not ready to put myself in that situation.


----------



## Galen

Welcome Spinner...and good luck!

Ahh, Karen...hugs, hugs, and more hugs. Plainly, that suuuckkksss. I am sincerely empathetic. Glad you are feeling better. I am still hoping for your BFP come Father's Day!

Good luck ES! Sounds great for your cycle. And hugs to you as well...I too know that feeling....exactly the same situation with my sister, who is 7 years younger than me. It is so difficult. Chin up, and positive thoughts for your tww!

AFM- 11dpo today. BFN :( Picked up my BCPs, which I will start when AF arrives. IVF appt is 6/28


----------



## J_Lynn

I think I ovulated last night because all today I have been having cramps and my doctor said after ovulation sometimes you will get cramping while the egg travels through your tubes. I've never felt this feeling before.

I know if this egg makes it way and doesn't pick up a spermy hitch-hiker, I am going to kick its ass because I'm done with my uterus playing this hard to get crap!! 

:)


----------



## karenh

ESwemba84 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Well, my sister found out today that she is pregnant with her third. Yes, we have been trying that whole time for our first. She is going to surprise her husband on Father's Day, but she had to tell someone, so she told me. I am happy for her, but this was supposed to be me. I was supposed to tell my husband on Father's day that he is going to be a dad. I am pretty sure that won't be a possability, and she is also going to anounce it to the whole family that night at our dinner. Fun times!
> 
> I'm sorry.:hugs: And trust me when I say I know the feeling. Christmas Eve my brother in law and his wife announced they were 3 months pregnant. If I would have not had the MC, I would have had a one month old at the time. Now she's about to have the first grandchild, and that was supposed to be me. They got pregnant like a couple months after they got married, and I've been married 5.5 years and I still don't have kids. She's about to give birth soon, and I've pretty much avoided everything about it, because I'm just still not ready to put myself in that situation.Click to expand...

I'm so sorry that is so hard. I am in the same boat with my SIL. She announced she was pregant the same day I thought I got my BFN when it was really BFP but then I lost it. I haven't been able to bring my self to do anything. I haven't even started on the baby quilt and she is due in less than two months. I hope I am able to handle this one better. This is our last month trying though so if it doesn't work it is going to be really hard. I think it would be really fun to be pregnant together. I am not holding out much hope though.


----------



## ZKinsey

Yes, that will be a great relief, and an amazing experience I'm sure!
I just read the post about your sister getting pregnant with number 3. I don't understand why things like that happen. I don't have a sister, but I have SO many close friends that had babies last summer, and it was the hardest thing I've ever dealt with trying to be happy for them without being sad for yourself. It's so much easier just to block it out and pretend like you don't know....but that's not an option with a prego sister. I hope SO badly that you get your BFP soon. Xoxo


----------



## Prayerful

J_Lynn - Haha! Too funny about your doc fist-bumping you! Congrats on the good follie! ...I had never heard of the CO before. That sounds exciting though to be able to actually see the egg preparing to escape! :)

Good luck to you, Ibelieve!!

Karen - Glad to hear you are feeling better! 3 of my co-workers just came down with strep... really hoping it doesn't hit me next! 

I don't know the difference between Ovidrel and Novarel. They are both hCG to "induce the eggs to become mature and fertilizable" (as according to the IVF packet I was just reading). I have always used the Ovidrel though.

Congratulations on being an aunt again, but I know how hard that is to watch your siblings announce they are "trying," announce their success, and then deliver, (and even celebrate their new child's first birthday) all while you are still TTC. My heart truly goes out to you. :hugs: Praying that you get to overshadow her announcement with one of your own!! ;)

Sugarpi - Ugh! That 2 year mark is hard. Praying for your BFP this month as always!

ES - :hugs: to you too! I know that is a difficulty situation with your brotheri-in-law and his wife... but Yay for a good sized follie! I haven't seen any that size since I first started TTC with assistance... Not really sure why that is. Hopefully my body isn't becoming resistant to the meds. 

Kinsey - So excited for you and your stubborn little boy! ;)

Spinner - Welcome! I'm so sorry for your losses. Femara is supposed to be very helpful for those with PCOS/endometriosis. Hopefully it will work for you on the first try!!

Galen - Sorry for the BFN. I hope the IVF appt goes well and you are able to get started right away!


----------



## babybemine

Spinnergrl said:


> Hi All, I'm new to this Forum, and pretty new to the site, actually, although I skim from time to time.
> 
> By way of introduction, I'm 36 and DH and I have been TTC for over 5 years. We had two losses along the way, the most recent in January of this year.
> 
> For a number of boring and long reasons, my DH has been resistant to a SA. Well, he finally conceded and did one a month or so ago (he had a count of 800 million, Motility of 49%). I seem to ovulate normally and have regular cycles. I have a really mild form of PCOS, mostly controlled through super strict diet and exercise.
> 
> RE suggested Femara, Trigger, and then IUI for us for our next cycle, which should put IUI at the first week of July.
> 
> I've researched some of this, but I really have no idea what to expect. I plan to read a lot, and I'm hopeful to learn something from you girls.

Welcome Spinner,
Everyone experiences things differently. For myself I have experienced the Femara for 4 cycles, trigger for 1 cycle and the IUI for 2 cycles so far.
Femara was pills that I had to take on day 3-5 of my cycle. Side effects were minimal with the worst being a really bad migraine on one of those days. 
The trigger was an injection with a small needle the DH put in my abdomen that barely hurt. No side effects from that. The trigger is used to help with ovulation.

IUI is a process. DH came to the office and produced sperm in a cup. We then leave the office and go for breakfast while they wash out the specimen. When we are done we come back the office and I had an ultrasound done and then they insert the specimen inside me. Felt as uncomfortable as a pap smear to me. I have a tipped uterus so the process takes a bit longer but it was over with pretty quickly. After they put a pillow under my bum and I lay with bum in air for a little bit then I go home and resume my normal life.

Another option made available to us is to produce the sperm at home and then bring in the sample. This does not work for us because we work nights and DH is not comfortable doing that at work before arrival. 

Hope this all helps for you. If you have any questions them ask away. If I don't have helpful answers then someone else will.


----------



## Cridge

J_Lynn - In my last few cycles before I got pregnant, I would cramp for a day or two after I ovulated. When you ovulate, fluid is released and sometimes that makes you cramp. It was a great second way of knowing that I had in fact ovulated! GL!


----------



## J_Lynn

That's cool to know! :) Well at least if I don't get pregnant this cycle, at least I know I did ovulate - between the ultrasound, trigger shot, pains then cramping I am sure I ovulated. :) And that makes me so happy!


----------



## ESwemba84

I had some painful cramps last night also, so I'm hoping ovulation caused it! It's now been 36 hours since the Ovidrel, and I've read that is usually when ovulation happens. TWW starts tomorrow....


----------



## J_Lynn

I hope one of us, or preferably both, get a BFP this month. That would be great on the first femara cycle!! I am actually excited to pee on that stick this month ... I am going to do it at the first possible moment I can unlike most months when I just do it right before my next dr appointment so I can tell him "yup, I did it and yup, it was negative just like I already knew" I would like to see two little lines this time.


----------



## karenh

Prayerful said:


> Karen - Glad to hear you are feeling better! 3 of my co-workers just came down with strep... really hoping it doesn't hit me next!
> 
> I don't know the difference between Ovidrel and Novarel. They are both hCG to "induce the eggs to become mature and fertilizable" (as according to the IVF packet I was just reading). I have always used the Ovidrel though.
> 
> Congratulations on being an aunt again, but I know how hard that is to watch your siblings announce they are "trying," announce their success, and then deliver, (and even celebrate their new child's first birthday) all while you are still TTC. My heart truly goes out to you. :hugs: Praying that you get to overshadow her announcement with one of your own!! ;)

You are so sweet! Thank you. I am excited to be an aunt again. I am coming to terms with the fact that even this was supposed to be my story, it is OK that she is going to have a baby. I am trying to be in a good place.

I usually take Ovidrel as well, but this time they had me use Novarel. I was just wondering why. Thanks for the info!

I really hope you don't get strep!


----------



## karenh

Ladies good luck in your tww, I hope you get your BFP!


----------



## lilyV

hello! this is my first cycle on Letrozole. 6 rounds of clomid failed. What are the chances this is better?


----------



## sugarpi24

clomid never worked for me...i never ovulated on it...i tried 3 cycles with it then was referred to a FS and they put me on Femera and i ovulated the first cycle on it! I like it much better than clomid! side effects arent as bad if you even have any! :) hope it works for you!


----------



## karenh

lilyV said:


> hello! this is my first cycle on Letrozole. 6 rounds of clomid failed. What are the chances this is better?

I did 5 rounds of Clomid all anovulatory. I did five rounds of Femara and produced follicles on all of them, got pregnant one of the cycles, but it was ectopic. It does work wonders for some people. Good luck.


----------



## karenh

I got AF this weekend. We are done TTC. It is really hard, but I think we may be moving toward adoption. DH is thinking about talking about it. We don't have the money right now becuase of our two years of medical treatments to try and have a baby, so we are probably going to have to wait two years before we can start that process. I really hope it doesn't take that long, but who knows.


----------



## J_Lynn

karenh said:


> I got AF this weekend. We are done TTC. It is really hard, but I think we may be moving toward adoption. DH is thinking about talking about it. We don't have the money right now becuase of our two years of medical treatments to try and have a baby, so we are probably going to have to wait two years before we can start that process. I really hope it doesn't take that long, but who knows.

I'm sorry AF got you :( 

My husband and I have already looked into adopting - because I will not be TTC forever, I am giving it this year and maybe into summer of next and then we will be done. I'm not spending too much money and time on this, so we have already looked into a bit. Now here, we can go through the county and if you foster then adopt, it is basically nothing. So, if that's something you're interested in - you could be foster parents and then go from there. It is a more affordable way of adopting. THat is how our friends adopted their twins - they fostered many children, and when the infant twins came into play they set the process into motion to adopt because the mother gave up custody completely to the state. 

:) When it comes to adoption - I'm all about trying to find a way to save a few bucks because it can get expensive QUICK.


----------



## Praying4bump

karenh said:


> I got AF this weekend. We are done TTC. It is really hard, but I think we may be moving toward adoption. DH is thinking about talking about it. We don't have the money right now becuase of our two years of medical treatments to try and have a baby, so we are probably going to have to wait two years before we can start that process. I really hope it doesn't take that long, but who knows.

I am so sorry Karen. I hope your adoption process isn't long wither. We decided before ever TTC, that we wanted to adopt...even if were able to conceive. I think adoption is beautiful, not only do you get someone to love but you give an abandoned child a family. I'm wishing you and DH the best.


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> I got AF this weekend. We are done TTC. It is really hard, but I think we may be moving toward adoption. DH is thinking about talking about it. We don't have the money right now becuase of our two years of medical treatments to try and have a baby, so we are probably going to have to wait two years before we can start that process. I really hope it doesn't take that long, but who knows.

I'm very sorry to hear this.

I think there are grants around for adoption. I'd try to look into them. :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

so sorry Karen :( i wish it didnt come to that but i understand. :( I hope the adoption works out for you guys and you will definitely make some children happy! My one friend has been trying for a kid for years and years and her and her hubby decided to foster children to get their foot in the door for adoption...so i hope it works for you and them! Hubby and i have talked about adoption here and there...but with everything going on we wouldnt be able too. I figure if we dont have children maybe we could do IVF sometime or just adopt animals :) good luck Karen!


----------



## TonyaG

Karen I am so sorry that your TTC journey is ending. Good luck in the future


----------



## ESwemba84

So sorry Karen. I know it can be expensive. A couple of the women in the infertility support group I go to locally have set up websites where people can basically donate money to their cause. They are going through adoption and surrogacy. I don't remember the name of the site they use, but I think it's a wonderful idea. You submit your story, and they create a site specifically for you, and random people can just donate whatever amount they want. I really hope your journey to adoption is shorter than you expect.

AFM, I'm in my TWW and currently on day 4 of taking the progesterone suppositories. I'm having some very minor cramping, and worry AF will show in the next couple days (on unmediated cycles I'd be due to start in 2-3 days). I'm staying positive, though, and trusting this might work!


----------



## LolaM

My hubs and I always agreed that we would adopt after we had a few kids of our own, and surprisingly, it was easy to move into the adoption mode and leave behind heartbreak month after month, with adoption you KNOW you will get a child, where as with medical procedures nothing is certain. We are doing the foster to adopt thing too.


----------



## karenh

J_Lynn said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I got AF this weekend. We are done TTC. It is really hard, but I think we may be moving toward adoption. DH is thinking about talking about it. We don't have the money right now becuase of our two years of medical treatments to try and have a baby, so we are probably going to have to wait two years before we can start that process. I really hope it doesn't take that long, but who knows.
> 
> I'm sorry AF got you :(
> 
> My husband and I have already looked into adopting - because I will not be TTC forever, I am giving it this year and maybe into summer of next and then we will be done. I'm not spending too much money and time on this, so we have already looked into a bit. Now here, we can go through the county and if you foster then adopt, it is basically nothing. So, if that's something you're interested in - you could be foster parents and then go from there. It is a more affordable way of adopting. THat is how our friends adopted their twins - they fostered many children, and when the infant twins came into play they set the process into motion to adopt because the mother gave up custody completely to the state.
> 
> :) When it comes to adoption - I'm all about trying to find a way to save a few bucks because it can get expensive QUICK.Click to expand...

Oregon doesn't have a foster to adopt program. We were foster parents before.


----------



## karenh

ESwemba84 said:


> So sorry Karen. I know it can be expensive. A couple of the women in the infertility support group I go to locally have set up websites where people can basically donate money to their cause. They are going through adoption and surrogacy. I don't remember the name of the site they use, but I think it's a wonderful idea. You submit your story, and they create a site specifically for you, and random people can just donate whatever amount they want. I really hope your journey to adoption is shorter than you expect.
> 
> AFM, I'm in my TWW and currently on day 4 of taking the progesterone suppositories. I'm having some very minor cramping, and worry AF will show in the next couple days (on unmediated cycles I'd be due to start in 2-3 days). I'm staying positive, though, and trusting this might work!

If you could get me that website, that would be amazing! Thank you!


----------



## lilyV

*karenh *- thanks so much for your insight. I do o and did every cycle, released 1-4 or so eggs but nothing. do you o later when on femara then clomid? I'm so sorry af got you. gl in whatever journey your life takes you..

*J_Lynn* - thanks for your comment on fostering, leading to adoption. I'll keep this in the back burner...


----------



## Cridge

Karen - :hug: What does Oregon offer? I know that here, you actually get paid to adopt through the state (monthly stipend). Same for fostering, but if Oregon doesn't offer... that's too bad! Good luck with everything! :hugs:


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> Karen I am so sorry that your TTC journey is ending. Good luck in the future

OMG TonyaG your on the home stretch....so exciting


----------



## TonyaG

MKHewson said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> Karen I am so sorry that your TTC journey is ending. Good luck in the future
> 
> OMG TonyaG your on the home stretch....so excitingClick to expand...

I know, I can't wait!


----------



## karenh

Cridge said:


> Karen - :hug: What does Oregon offer? I know that here, you actually get paid to adopt through the state (monthly stipend). Same for fostering, but if Oregon doesn't offer... that's too bad! Good luck with everything! :hugs:

Here you can foster or you can adopt. They are completely different programs. We have been through both. We really don't want to deal with them again. Some day some how we will get the money needed for international adoption. Our first fundraiser is a garage sale this saturday, and I have already gotten a good responce. I am excited!


----------



## Cridge

Ooh yeah - international adoption is very pricey!! GL with your garage sale! I hope you're able to earn the money quickly so you can get on it!! :)


----------



## J_Lynn

I am really tripping myself out. Today I am 7dpo and I have been having cramping in my uterus and my mind has convinced me I'm pregnant and that it is not AF symptoms. This is so not psychologically healthy to do to myself *sigh*


----------



## lilyV

CD8 was reported with 1.2cm and a 1.1cm follicles on my right ovary. I've gotten these results or better from clomid. Plus she didn't tell me I have any others... Does this get better?


----------



## J_Lynn

lilyV said:


> CD8 was reported with 1.2cm and a 1.1cm follicles on my right ovary. I've gotten these results or better from clomid. Plus she didn't tell me I have any others... Does this get better?

That's really early to do a follie check, isn't it? I never had mine done before day 10 - they can go by .3cm a day and by day 10 you could have a 1.8 and 1.7 which still isn't huge but by day 12 or 13 it could be well over 2. So yeah, I would say those are good. My doctor never does it earlier than day 12 - I only had mine done this last time on cd10 because day 12 fell on a Sunday and the clinic wasn't open. So I did it on Friday (cd10) and then again on Monday (cd13)


----------



## lilyV

Mine do it on cd3 and then start on cd8. the meds are taken cd3-7. I go every other day from cd8 until I get close, like from 1.7cm and then they wanna see me every day. I get b/w and u/s done same day.

thanks for your optimism, *J_Lynn*. Appreciate it :)


----------



## ESwemba84

What JLynn said......I didn't get mine until CD 14.

Also, JLynn, I'm 5 DPO (7 DP Trigger) and I'm getting very minor cramp like pains. Unlike you, I'm convinced its AF coming early. I hope you're right and I'm wrong!


----------



## J_Lynn

lilyV said:


> Mine do it on cd3 and then start on cd8. the meds are taken cd3-7. I go every other day from cd8 until I get close, like from 1.7cm and then they wanna see me every day. I get b/w and u/s done same day.
> 
> thanks for your optimism, *J_Lynn*. Appreciate it :)

Whoooooooa girl I wouldn't want those ultrasound bills! I'd tell my doctor I hope he's doing it pro-bono lol Each ultrasound costs me like $70 :/ Ugh! So two a month is my max. My trigger shot is $70, and I couldn't do it every-other day for a week and then every-other. Whoalawdy lol

But seriously - I think you'll be fine and those follies will get bigger by the day :)


----------



## babybemine

yeah it seems like af may be coming right on track. sucky thing is not going to recheck hcg until friday. by then it may be to late (if hcg is back to 0) to use meds this cycle. hmmm


----------



## Prayerful

Hi ladies! I haven't been on the computer for the past week or so, and I missed you! Hope you are all doing well!

Karen - I'm sorry to hear AF arrived. :hugs: I pray your hubby comes around to the idea of adoption soon and that the funds become available quickly.

J_Lynn - I didn't realize foster to adopt was a less expensive route. Hopefully it doesn't come to that for us but if it does, I am glad to know that information.

MMW - I can't remember (and am too lazy to go back and try to look it up! :haha: ) but how many embryos did you transfer?

Tonya - Oh, you are so close to holding that little one in your arms! Still so excited for you!

Lily - That is a lot of scans! Why do they do it so frequently? When I was doing Femara or Clomid cycles I went in only on day 11, or a day off from that depending on scheduling issues. 

As J_Lynn mentioned, the follies will continue to grow and should get to a decent size in the next 3-4 days.

Babybemine - Would they let you restart meds right away once HCG is back to zero, or would they make you sit out another month anyway? Could you call and ask to be able to do your HCG earlier just in case?

Lola - I hope you don't mind my asking, but how are things going with the baby boy?


----------



## MMW430

Prayerful said:


> Hi ladies! I haven't been on the computer for the past week or so, and I missed you! Hope you are all doing well!
> 
> Karen - I'm sorry to hear AF arrived. :hugs: I pray your hubby comes around to the idea of adoption soon and that the funds become available quickly.
> 
> J_Lynn - I didn't realize foster to adopt was a less expensive route. Hopefully it doesn't come to that for us but if it does, I am glad to know that information.
> 
> MMW - I can't remember (and am too lazy to go back and try to look it up! :haha: ) but how many embryos did you transfer?
> 
> Tonya - Oh, you are so close to holding that little one in your arms! Still so excited for you!
> 
> Lily - That is a lot of scans! Why do they do it so frequently? When I was doing Femara or Clomid cycles I went in only on day 11, or a day off from that depending on scheduling issues.
> 
> As J_Lynn mentioned, the follies will continue to grow and should get to a decent size in the next 3-4 days.
> 
> Babybemine - Would they let you restart meds right away once HCG is back to zero, or would they make you sit out another month anyway? Could you call and ask to be able to do your HCG earlier just in case?
> 
> Lola - I hope you don't mind my asking, but how are things going with the baby boy?

We transferred one, and are having one baby. It didn't split naturally or anything.


----------



## lilyV

*ESwemba84* - hope you're wrong, and Femara is a success for you :)

*J_Lynn* - we don't pay for them here in Ontario :) I get 6-9 u/s a cycle.. Progesterone is not covered by our public health care, and neither does my company's insurance. I pay $86 out of pocket for it. Progesterone suppositories are $36 for 10-12, can't remember how many exactly.

*Prayerful -* Here, the clinic's done it this often to monitor the growth of the follicles. If I'd be doing IUI or IVF, it'd be the same I believe.


----------



## LolaM

Prayerful said:


> Lola - I hope you don't mind my asking, but how are things going with the baby boy?

Things are going well, we are working on getting him to self soothe because he no longer takes a night feeding but wakes up looking for his pacifier, so we got him a sound machine, he is asleep quickly with minimal fuss, where as previously he had to be rocked until unconscience! I think he must be growing because he has slept A LOT today, hope it doesnt interfere wiht his night time sleepy. :baby:


----------



## Prayerful

We are thinking of transferring two... not sure yet though. It is such a big decision.


----------



## Prayerful

I'm glad to hear it is going well! So good too that you don't have to get up with him much during the night!


----------



## LolaM

Prayerful said:


> I'm glad to hear it is going well! So good too that you don't have to get up with him much during the night!

well, at first we were getting up to feed him but by the time we got the bottle ready, he was back to sleep, so we just stopped interupting his sleep to attempt to feed him:shrug:


----------



## babybemine

yeah I did call to see what could be done, but they said I have to wait until friday and if need be that will be cycle day 3 & they can add labs to my hcg if needed.


----------



## kel21

Well prog was 20.9 this month, but bfn at 12dpo :( Guess yet again it has not worked.


----------



## MMW430

Prayerful said:


> We are thinking of transferring two... not sure yet though. It is such a big decision.

We were having a hard time as well. Ultimately, we did what the doctor's suggested. Their rationale was that I'm young, and healthy with no real problems short of it taking too long to get pregnant.

I'm glad we listening to them, because if we had transferred two, had them both take, and then they split naturally....we'd have 4. I really didn't want that. I'm happy with the one we're having. We'd have welcomed twins obviously, but I think it would be way too overwhelming.


----------



## karenh

Lola: It sounds like everything is going so well. I am so happy for you guys.

Prayerful: DH sat me down last night to make sure I knew that he wants to adopt. He is starting to get excited about it, but he is also still trying to deal with the loss of not being able to create a child. He says he will get there, it will just take him longer than me. I personally dont care if you child has our DNA or not. The biggest loss I felt is when I thought we would never have kids. We have our first fundraiser this weekend. We are doing a garage sale, and so many people have contributed stuff that we dont have enough room to put it. I just hope that people come and buy the stuff!

My blog is up and running, though it is still a work in progress. I hope you guys can all follow me! https://jhkadoption.wordpress.com


----------



## J_Lynn

karenh said:


> Lola: It sounds like everything is going so well. I am so happy for you guys.
> 
> Prayerful: DH sat me down last night to make sure I knew that he wants to adopt. He is starting to get excited about it, but he is also still trying to deal with the loss of not being able to create a child. He says he will get there, it will just take him longer than me. I personally dont care if you child has our DNA or not. The biggest loss I felt is when I thought we would never have kids. We have our first fundraiser this weekend. We are doing a garage sale, and so many people have contributed stuff that we dont have enough room to put it. I just hope that people come and buy the stuff!
> 
> My blog is up and running, though it is still a work in progress. I hope you guys can all follow me! https://jhkadoption.wordpress.com

That is so wonderful :) I hope that you're able to save up all the money quickly - adoption is so beautiful. My mom and all my aunts and uncles were adopted :)

Have you thought about a gofundme.com account? Then you could maybe reach out a little farther and hit up people on facebook/spread the word? I don't know how much yall would want to do, but I wanted to just throw tht out there :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck Karen!!! I hope you save up money fast :)


----------



## Cridge

Great blog Karen! GL!!! :hugs:


----------



## karenh

J_Lynn said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Lola: It sounds like everything is going so well. I am so happy for you guys.
> 
> Prayerful: DH sat me down last night to make sure I knew that he wants to adopt. He is starting to get excited about it, but he is also still trying to deal with the loss of not being able to create a child. He says he will get there, it will just take him longer than me. I personally dont care if you child has our DNA or not. The biggest loss I felt is when I thought we would never have kids. We have our first fundraiser this weekend. We are doing a garage sale, and so many people have contributed stuff that we dont have enough room to put it. I just hope that people come and buy the stuff!
> 
> My blog is up and running, though it is still a work in progress. I hope you guys can all follow me! https://jhkadoption.wordpress.com
> 
> That is so wonderful :) I hope that you're able to save up all the money quickly - adoption is so beautiful. My mom and all my aunts and uncles were adopted :)
> 
> Have you thought about a gofundme.com account? Then you could maybe reach out a little farther and hit up people on facebook/spread the word? I don't know how much yall would want to do, but I wanted to just throw tht out there :)Click to expand...

I haven't heard of that. I don't really know anything. I will look into it. Thank you so much!


----------



## J_Lynn

karenh said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Lola: It sounds like everything is going so well. I am so happy for you guys.
> 
> Prayerful: DH sat me down last night to make sure I knew that he wants to adopt. He is starting to get excited about it, but he is also still trying to deal with the loss of not being able to create a child. He says he will get there, it will just take him longer than me. I personally dont care if you child has our DNA or not. The biggest loss I felt is when I thought we would never have kids. We have our first fundraiser this weekend. We are doing a garage sale, and so many people have contributed stuff that we dont have enough room to put it. I just hope that people come and buy the stuff!
> 
> My blog is up and running, though it is still a work in progress. I hope you guys can all follow me! https://jhkadoption.wordpress.com
> 
> That is so wonderful :) I hope that you're able to save up all the money quickly - adoption is so beautiful. My mom and all my aunts and uncles were adopted :)
> 
> Have you thought about a gofundme.com account? Then you could maybe reach out a little farther and hit up people on facebook/spread the word? I don't know how much yall would want to do, but I wanted to just throw tht out there :)Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't heard of that. I don't really know anything. I will look into it. Thank you so much!Click to expand...

https://www.gofundme.com/Babies-Kids-Family/

There are a ton of people who are raising money for adoption, IVF, and other things :)


----------



## karenh

J_Lynn said:



> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Lola: It sounds like everything is going so well. I am so happy for you guys.
> 
> Prayerful: DH sat me down last night to make sure I knew that he wants to adopt. He is starting to get excited about it, but he is also still trying to deal with the loss of not being able to create a child. He says he will get there, it will just take him longer than me. I personally dont care if you child has our DNA or not. The biggest loss I felt is when I thought we would never have kids. We have our first fundraiser this weekend. We are doing a garage sale, and so many people have contributed stuff that we dont have enough room to put it. I just hope that people come and buy the stuff!
> 
> My blog is up and running, though it is still a work in progress. I hope you guys can all follow me! https://jhkadoption.wordpress.com
> 
> That is so wonderful :) I hope that you're able to save up all the money quickly - adoption is so beautiful. My mom and all my aunts and uncles were adopted :)
> 
> Have you thought about a gofundme.com account? Then you could maybe reach out a little farther and hit up people on facebook/spread the word? I don't know how much yall would want to do, but I wanted to just throw tht out there :)Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't heard of that. I don't really know anything. I will look into it. Thank you so much!Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/Babies-Kids-Family/
> 
> There are a ton of people who are raising money for adoption, IVF, and other things :)Click to expand...

Is it different than a donate button on my blog? Would I do both or pick one?


----------



## J_Lynn

karenh said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Lola: It sounds like everything is going so well. I am so happy for you guys.
> 
> Prayerful: DH sat me down last night to make sure I knew that he wants to adopt. He is starting to get excited about it, but he is also still trying to deal with the loss of not being able to create a child. He says he will get there, it will just take him longer than me. I personally dont care if you child has our DNA or not. The biggest loss I felt is when I thought we would never have kids. We have our first fundraiser this weekend. We are doing a garage sale, and so many people have contributed stuff that we dont have enough room to put it. I just hope that people come and buy the stuff!
> 
> My blog is up and running, though it is still a work in progress. I hope you guys can all follow me! https://jhkadoption.wordpress.com
> 
> That is so wonderful :) I hope that you're able to save up all the money quickly - adoption is so beautiful. My mom and all my aunts and uncles were adopted :)
> 
> Have you thought about a gofundme.com account? Then you could maybe reach out a little farther and hit up people on facebook/spread the word? I don't know how much yall would want to do, but I wanted to just throw tht out there :)Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't heard of that. I don't really know anything. I will look into it. Thank you so much!Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/Babies-Kids-Family/
> 
> There are a ton of people who are raising money for adoption, IVF, and other things :)Click to expand...
> 
> Is it different than a donate button on my blog? Would I do both or pick one?Click to expand...

I'd do both - why not ... can't hurt hahah And the GoFundMe shows up on their site so random people can just see something they like and donate. So it opens up the audience a bit.


----------



## karenh

J_Lynn said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Lola: It sounds like everything is going so well. I am so happy for you guys.
> 
> Prayerful: DH sat me down last night to make sure I knew that he wants to adopt. He is starting to get excited about it, but he is also still trying to deal with the loss of not being able to create a child. He says he will get there, it will just take him longer than me. I personally dont care if you child has our DNA or not. The biggest loss I felt is when I thought we would never have kids. We have our first fundraiser this weekend. We are doing a garage sale, and so many people have contributed stuff that we dont have enough room to put it. I just hope that people come and buy the stuff!
> 
> My blog is up and running, though it is still a work in progress. I hope you guys can all follow me! https://jhkadoption.wordpress.com
> 
> That is so wonderful :) I hope that you're able to save up all the money quickly - adoption is so beautiful. My mom and all my aunts and uncles were adopted :)
> 
> Have you thought about a gofundme.com account? Then you could maybe reach out a little farther and hit up people on facebook/spread the word? I don't know how much yall would want to do, but I wanted to just throw tht out there :)Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't heard of that. I don't really know anything. I will look into it. Thank you so much!Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/Babies-Kids-Family/
> 
> There are a ton of people who are raising money for adoption, IVF, and other things :)Click to expand...
> 
> Is it different than a donate button on my blog? Would I do both or pick one?Click to expand...
> 
> I'd do both - why not ... can't hurt hahah And the GoFundMe shows up on their site so random people can just see something they like and donate. So it opens up the audience a bit.Click to expand...

Thanks! I am just so worried I am going to drive everyone nuts by asking for money. I am going to try it and see what happens. It couldn't hurt right?


----------



## ESwemba84

My first Femara cycle was a bust. Started spotting bright red on CD 23 and I feel AF will be here shortly. On to the next one...


----------



## J_Lynn

karenh said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Lola: It sounds like everything is going so well. I am so happy for you guys.
> 
> Prayerful: DH sat me down last night to make sure I knew that he wants to adopt. He is starting to get excited about it, but he is also still trying to deal with the loss of not being able to create a child. He says he will get there, it will just take him longer than me. I personally dont care if you child has our DNA or not. The biggest loss I felt is when I thought we would never have kids. We have our first fundraiser this weekend. We are doing a garage sale, and so many people have contributed stuff that we dont have enough room to put it. I just hope that people come and buy the stuff!
> 
> My blog is up and running, though it is still a work in progress. I hope you guys can all follow me! https://jhkadoption.wordpress.com
> 
> That is so wonderful :) I hope that you're able to save up all the money quickly - adoption is so beautiful. My mom and all my aunts and uncles were adopted :)
> 
> Have you thought about a gofundme.com account? Then you could maybe reach out a little farther and hit up people on facebook/spread the word? I don't know how much yall would want to do, but I wanted to just throw tht out there :)Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't heard of that. I don't really know anything. I will look into it. Thank you so much!Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/Babies-Kids-Family/
> 
> There are a ton of people who are raising money for adoption, IVF, and other things :)Click to expand...
> 
> Is it different than a donate button on my blog? Would I do both or pick one?Click to expand...
> 
> I'd do both - why not ... can't hurt hahah And the GoFundMe shows up on their site so random people can just see something they like and donate. So it opens up the audience a bit.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks! I am just so worried I am going to drive everyone nuts by asking for money. I am going to try it and see what happens. It couldn't hurt right?Click to expand...

Nope, it sure couldn't! I would be doing everything I could. I'd even be asking my church if I could put a collection jar up there. I sure would. I would ask everyone lol So I don't think you'd be driving people nuts.


----------



## J_Lynn

ESwemba84 said:


> My first Femara cycle was a bust. Started spotting bright red on CD 23 and I feel AF will be here shortly. On to the next one...

Ugh :growlmad: Damn AF! I'm sorry :hugs:


----------



## Prayerful

MMW - Four would definitely be overwhelming! My cousin and his wife have quads. He is a lawyer so he makes decent money and she gets to stay home with the kids. They are three now. I don't know if I could do it... One or two would be wonderful though!!

Babybemine - So that sounds like this could still turn out to be a medicated cycle for you then! Crossing my fingers the HCG is down to 0 on Friday!

Sorry Kel and ES! :hugs:

Karen - I'm so glad hubby is on the same page as you! It is so awesome that everyone is contributing to your garage sale. I pray it all sells quickly and for good prices! ....What a beautiful life story you have shared on your blog! To have taken in and cared for those children is ... well, I want to say "priceless" but don't want to sound cheesy. :haha: It truly is a great thing though. I do wish you a smooth process in your adoption fundraising process and the journey itself.

J_Lynn - When is your test date? It should be coming up soon, right?


----------



## ESwemba84

AF hasn't started yet. I just had a tiny amount of bright red spotting, and now nothing for several hours. I guess I'll continue on the progesterone and if no AF I'll be testing on Monday.


----------



## lilyV

boo, so sorry, *ESwemba84*


----------



## J_Lynn

Prayerful - I had my trigger shot on the 10th - so I think I will have to wait until at least Sunday to test. My last day of the vaginal progesterone is the 23rd, so I may just wait until Wednesday just because I'm so scared AF is going to happen so I almost don't want to waste a test :/ 

I attached my chart, which won't make to much sense if you don't creighton model charting - but it's just charting on my cervical mucus. But I circled where I took my trigger shot, I had 4 days of peak type (fertile) mucus (those are the white baby stickers) - then there is the 3 day window after that which is still considered a chance for fertility - then my progesterone days are all starred at the top also. So I think I would be safe to test Sunday if I break down and can't wait. But I'm just so sure it will just be another disappointment that I don't want to kill my heart by testing. It's always easier to just wait for AF to show up. *sigh*
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ESwemba84

AF never showed! Still hopeful!


----------



## J_Lynn

Woohoo!!!!


----------



## Prayerful

J_Lynn - Most of the time I agree with you. It is so much easier on your heart (and wallet) to wait for AF to arrive. But other times, especially when I start a new treatment, it is torture to wait! Of course, those are the times it hurts the most to see a BFN too. :dohh:

ES - That is good news! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## J_Lynn

Prayerful said:


> J_Lynn - Most of the time I agree with you. It is so much easier on your heart (and wallet) to wait for AF to arrive. But other times, especially when I start a new treatment, it is torture to wait! Of course, those are the times it hurts the most to see a BFN too. :dohh:
> 
> ES - That is good news! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!




Prayerful said:


> J_Lynn - Most of the time I agree with you. It is so much easier on your heart (and wallet) to wait for AF to arrive. But other times, especially when I start a new treatment, it is torture to wait! Of course, those are the times it hurts the most to see a BFN too. :dohh:
> 
> ES - That is good news! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!


I have no idea what my phone did but I don't think my whole reply went through :( 

Dang phone.

I have to test when I'm done with the progesterone, so Monday morning I have to test - my Dr said IF it is positive that I have to continue the progesterone and I cannot miss any time because my progesterone is so low naturally. 

So I guess my grand plan of just waiting until Thursday when the tests I ordered come in if AF wasn't here is a bust

I just don't want to see that dang BFN :( It is so much easier for me to have AF start....ugh


----------



## ESwemba84

AF showed when I woke up this AM. :growlmad: I just had a 24 day cycle on progesterone suppositories. Is that even possible? Oh well.....

I did get a new job offer yesterday! I'm thinking it might be best to get settled in my new job for a few months, then resume fertility treatments. I feel it might be too stressful to do both at the same time.

Good luck, JLynn! I was planning to test Monday but I never got there. Hoping you get a BFP!


----------



## lilyV

*ESwemba84*, what day did you O? Is a 24 day cycle reasonably possible for this cycle? Congrats on your job offer btw, that's fantastic news :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Well, I went in on day 14 to have a follicle check, I took the trigger that night, so I would have ovulated on day 16ish, giving me an 8 day LP. I was just under the impression that the progesterone was supposed to help lengthen the LP.


----------



## LolaM

Ive had a 25 day cycle but i ovulated on day 12 , leaving me a 13 day LP, which is typical for me now! Mention that to your dr, because that is a LPD that needs to be looked at!


----------



## J_Lynn

ESwemba84 said:


> AF showed when I woke up this AM. :growlmad: I just had a 24 day cycle on progesterone suppositories. Is that even possible? Oh well.....
> 
> I did get a new job offer yesterday! I'm thinking it might be best to get settled in my new job for a few months, then resume fertility treatments. I feel it might be too stressful to do both at the same time.
> 
> Good luck, JLynn! I was planning to test Monday but I never got there. Hoping you get a BFP!

That is so weird that happened on progesterone!! I'm sorry AF came :( 
Congrats on the new job though - that is awesome. Good luck!! :)


----------



## lilyV

if you're taking the progesterone vaginally, you shouldn't have breakthrough bleeding.

if you're taking them orally, you can totally bleed through.


----------



## ESwemba84

They were vaginally. I might need to take it more often. I was taking it once at bedtime.


----------



## J_Lynn

That's when I take mine also - just once at bedtime. I have 300mg capsules. It's so nasty because its like freakin paste the next morning and the whole following day :(


----------



## lilyV

lol. 

hon, that is odd that you bleed through... maybe it's implantation or something??? what's your temp?


----------



## ESwemba84

I didn't temp this cycle.....unfortunately! But I do know its too heavy to be implantation. It is definitely AF. I've heard of weirder things happening, but I don't think I'm that lucky.


----------



## lilyV

so sorry, hon :(


----------



## J_Lynn

:( TTC just sucks ... Sorry Hun. I'm sure here in a few days ill be able to complain about the witch showing up too. *hugs*


----------



## ESwemba84

It's ok. I really hope you get your BFP, JLynn! Someone needs to!


----------



## Prayerful

J_Lynn - Ugh, sorry you can't just wait it out. Hopefully you'll be surprised with a lovely dark BFP!

ES - What a tease your body gave you! Sorry AF showed... Congrats on the new job though!


----------



## J_Lynn

ESwemba84 said:


> It's ok. I really hope you get your BFP, JLynn! Someone needs to!

Thanks - I'm going to stop at Dollar General on the way to my 2nd job this morning and get one. Ill be extra classy and take it in the bathroom at work lol


----------



## ESwemba84

Hahahaha, good luck! Let us know! 

AF is treating me horribly. I have never felt this bad at the beginning of a cycle. Must have been the meds. The cramping is worse than normal, and I was just worn down and basically bipolar yesterday. I'm taking that as a positive sign that something worked, and maybe my hormones got close to the normal range last cycle.


----------



## J_Lynn

Try a heating pad and some naproxen :) Aleve is what has naproxen in it I do believe. I have a prescription for straight naproxen, but I'm pretty sure Aleve has it also. I have cramps that make me do nothing but lay in bed and throw up from the pain sometimes (haven't in the last 6 months since the Endo was removed so maybe that had something to do with it lol) but the heating pad and naproxen were the only things that took the pain completely away :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Did you test yet, JLynn?


----------



## J_Lynn

no :( I got to work and opened the test only to discover that it's one of the tests that you have to pee in a cup, then take the dropper and drop the sample into the test area. And I have no cup to pee in because the test doesn't supply one :( So now I have to buy some sample cups on my way home and take it tonight. Which maybe I should just wait until the morning since they say morning is the best time. 

Boo. I was so mad - I was looking forward to just getting the BFN out of the way so I could make my appointment for next cycle. lol I don't feel the slightest bit different so I know I'm not pregnant - I'm just ready to get confirmation so I can tell my Dr I took the dang test


----------



## ESwemba84

Damn. I would wait until morning. If you are pregnant, it'll still register tomorrow, and probably better!


----------



## J_Lynn

Maybe :D

I opened it up and it said to pee in a cup and I said, "What kind of crap is this?! Where's the cup?!" I opened the other boxes, and none of them come with a cup. lol I guess for $1 - that's what you get


----------



## ESwemba84

Lol yeah I use the $ store ones myself sometimes. I've never had one turn positive because my only positive was on a FRER. But I've heard they're sensitive enough. One day that second line will show up!


----------



## J_Lynn

I couldn't wait till tomorrow morning. 

I took 3 tonight - all BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

Here's 2 of the tests
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 13


----------



## sugarpi24

omg Jlynn!!! is that what i think it is?!!?! i really hope so!!!! :) good luck! Confirm it with the doctors!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Thats for sure a BFP :)


----------



## J_Lynn

I AM FREAKING OUT RIGHT NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I emailed my doctor and told him I needed to know what to do because I didn't even think this was humanly possible so I need a blood test ASAP tomorrow lol


----------



## sugarpi24

SO EXCITING!!! :) I hope you get good news from the blood test!!


----------



## lilyV

omg, J_Lynn, OMG!! Just like that, eh????!! :winkwink:
Congrats, I hope this is for you, GL on the test - hope it's quantitative so you find out your hcg level :happydance:


----------



## J_Lynn

I can't believe the Femara worked.... I am still waiting to wake up because I'm pretty sure I'm in a dream. I'm in shock - I just like ... I don't know, I can't explain it.


----------



## karenh

ES: So sorry this cycle didnt work. Take time to grieve and eat a cup cake. You deserve it. My Dr said I needed to take the vaginal progesterone in the morning because my moving around throughout the morning is what makes it start working.

Jlynn: Congratulations! I am jumping up and down for you! Good luck tomorrow with your blood test!

So, sorry guys, but my bloghas changed. I couldnt do what I wanted to on wordpress. Now it is https://jkhadoption.blogspot.com/ I hope you can all follow me there!


----------



## sugarpi24

I actually saw a garage sale this past weekend near me that was helping with their adoption fund! I thought of you Karen! I hope your garage sale helped!!


----------



## ESwemba84

Congrats, JLynn! I'm so happy Femara worked for you! Is this your first BFP ever? So exciting!


----------



## J_Lynn

ESwemba84 said:


> Congrats, JLynn! I'm so happy Femara worked for you! Is this your first BFP ever? So exciting!

It is - I saw it and thought for a second maybe the line was supposed to be like that and it just had to get as dark as the control line to be positive, like the ovulation detectors. lol I read the directions over and over and just stared at the line. It was really probably hilarious. 

I am praying it's a sticky, but if it's just not in the plans for it to be - I am glad that my body has shown me that at least it is possible and my ovaries really aren't out to ruin my life.


----------



## TonyaG

Congratulations J_lynn, great news!


----------



## J_Lynn

Thank you! :D


----------



## J_Lynn

ESwemba84 said:


> Lol yeah I use the $ store ones myself sometimes. I've never had one turn positive because my only positive was on a FRER. But I've heard they're sensitive enough. One day that second line will show up!

What is a FRER? I can't find that anywhere and I have always wanted to know what that stands for! lol


----------



## kel21

First Response Early Result tests Congrats! :)


----------



## ESwemba84

Starting my 2nd round of Femara tonight. My follicle ultrasound is on day 12 this time, instead of day 14 like last time. Hoping that makes a difference. Probably going to have to increase my progesterone because apparently I was only on 50mg a day, and bled right through it. Hoping for a successful cycle!


----------



## J_Lynn

ESwemba84 said:


> Starting my 2nd round of Femara tonight. My follicle ultrasound is on day 12 this time, instead of day 14 like last time. Hoping that makes a difference. Probably going to have to increase my progesterone because apparently I was only on 50mg a day, and bled right through it. Hoping for a successful cycle!

Yay for Femara and progesterone!!! I'm rooting for you!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## LolaM

J_Lynn said:


> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> Starting my 2nd round of Femara tonight. My follicle ultrasound is on day 12 this time, instead of day 14 like last time. Hoping that makes a difference. Probably going to have to increase my progesterone because apparently I was only on 50mg a day, and bled right through it. Hoping for a successful cycle!
> 
> Yay for Femara and progesterone!!! I'm rooting for you!!! :happydance: :happydance:Click to expand...

YAY!! Glad it worked for you!!! :dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::bunny:


----------



## Prayerful

Congratulations J_Lynn!!! So excited for you!

Karen - Congrats on the successful garage sale! You've got a great start on the fundraising process now!


----------



## MKHewson

Congrats j_lynn that is wonderful news.I hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months.


----------



## ESwemba84

I feel like my body is still recovering from last cycle......I'm still crampy and bloated, and its already time to start meds again. Although it didn't give me many side effects, i hope the Femara goes easy on me and my body doesn't rebel. Has anyone had this issue?


----------



## babybemine

ESwemba84 said:


> I feel like my body is still recovering from last cycle......I'm still crampy and bloated, and its already time to start meds again. Although it didn't give me many side effects, i hope the Femara goes easy on me and my body doesn't rebel. Has anyone had this issue?

FX for you this cycle. Had 4 cycles of Femara and worst side effect was a major migraine on one of the cycles. Good luck to you.


----------



## Cridge

Congrats J_Lynn!!! :happydance:


----------



## Galen

Hi all! Been traveling for various purposes the last 2 weeks....was looking forward to catching up now that we're back!

J-Lynn- Congrats on your BFP girl!! How have things been looking with those betas (or have I missed it?)?! Hope all is very, very well!! :) Ha ha, I had to laugh at your story about the missing cup....that happened to me once too and just peed in the pouch! (maybe I should be more ashamed to admit that?!)

ES- sorry the first round of Femara did not produce the desired result, but crossing fingers and wishing you luck for this cycle!! Hope you're feeling back to normal soon!

Kel- sorry to hear of the bfn. What are you doing next?

Babybe- Hope your cycle gets the green light!!!

Brandy and Prayerful- Hope all is going well with you and your cycles!

Karen- I am so sorry about your bfn. It sounds like are making some serious moves toward the next step though. Good luck to you and DH! I will check out your blog! How did the garage sale go?

MMW- Hope you are feeling well!

Lola- Sounds like that little angel is doing amazing! 

Had our consult last week. Green light for IVF. Hoping to start ASAP and aim for retrieval week of 7/29. Since I am an oldie...had the discussion about recommendations supporting the transfer of 3 embryos....we transferred 2 in our previous cycles, even though my embryos historically look sorta crappy, the thought of transferring three is giving me chills...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> Hi all! Been traveling for various purposes the last 2 weeks....was looking forward to catching up now that we're back!
> 
> J-Lynn- Congrats on your BFP girl!! How have things been looking with those betas (or have I missed it?)?! Hope all is very, very well!! :) Ha ha, I had to laugh at your story about the missing cup....that happened to me once too and just peed in the pouch! (maybe I should be more ashamed to admit that?!)
> 
> ES- sorry the first round of Femara did not produce the desired result, but crossing fingers and wishing you luck for this cycle!! Hope you're feeling back to normal soon!
> 
> Kel- sorry to hear of the bfn. What are you doing next?
> 
> Babybe- Hope your cycle gets the green light!!!
> 
> Brandy and Prayerful- Hope all is going well with you and your cycles!
> 
> Karen- I am so sorry about your bfn. It sounds like are making some serious moves toward the next step though. Good luck to you and DH! I will check out your blog! How did the garage sale go?
> 
> MMW- Hope you are feeling well!
> 
> Lola- Sounds like that little angel is doing amazing!
> 
> Had our consult last week. Green light for IVF. Hoping to start ASAP and aim for retrieval week of 7/29. Since I am an oldie...had the discussion about recommendations supporting the transfer of 3 embryos....we transferred 2 in our previous cycles, even though my embryos historically look sorta crappy, the thought of transferring three is giving me chills...

Hi Galen hope you had some fun over those 2 weeks of traveling :) how exciting that you will be in the next cycle. They are talking about transferring 3 for me as well because of my age... so we shall see.

I wouldnt mind carrying or caring for twins I am very concerned about the increased health risks for me and the babies if we have triplets though.


----------



## J_Lynn

Galen said:


> J-Lynn- Congrats on your BFP girl!! How have things been looking with those betas (or have I missed it?)?! Hope all is very, very well!! :) Ha ha, I had to laugh at your story about the missing cup....that happened to me once too and just peed in the pouch! (maybe I should be more ashamed to admit that?!)
> 
> 
> Had our consult last week. Green light for IVF. Hoping to start ASAP and aim for retrieval week of 7/29. Since I am an oldie...had the discussion about recommendations supporting the transfer of 3 embryos....we transferred 2 in our previous cycles, even though my embryos historically look sorta crappy, the thought of transferring three is giving me chills...

Betas look good so far - 42 on the first draw, 136 72 hours later, so it's well on it's way. AF was due around the day of my 2nd beta numbers - so I think they're pretty strong! I go back tomorrow for another HCG level check and progesterone shot. Woo! I can't wait to see what my numbers do tomorrow!!! 

And trust me, I thought about peeing directly on that thing ..... I sure did - so you're not alone hahah 

Good luck on the transfer!!! <3


----------



## ESwemba84

I really can't wait until my trigger shot! My ovaries are achy. I'm hoping that means they responded well yet again to the Femara. I'll find out Wednesday.


----------



## ~Brandy~

FX for you ES you dont find out till Wednesday if you can trigger?


----------



## ESwemba84

~Brandy~ said:


> FX for you ES you dont find out till Wednesday if you can trigger?

Yep...it's CD 13 and they always do an ultrasound to make sure my ovaries responded well to the Femara. If I could do it on CD 12 and just skip the ultrasound, I would!


----------



## J_Lynn

ESwemba84 said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> FX for you ES you dont find out till Wednesday if you can trigger?
> 
> Yep...it's CD 13 and they always do an ultrasound to make sure my ovaries responded well to the Femara. If I could do it on CD 12 and just skip the ultrasound, I would!Click to expand...

Tell them to give you an extra strength one to make sure you get your BFP this cycle :D haha


----------



## ESwemba84

Lol, yes......I need 2 please!


----------



## MMW430

Galen said:


> Hi all! Been traveling for various purposes the last 2 weeks....was looking forward to catching up now that we're back!
> 
> J-Lynn- Congrats on your BFP girl!! How have things been looking with those betas (or have I missed it?)?! Hope all is very, very well!! :) Ha ha, I had to laugh at your story about the missing cup....that happened to me once too and just peed in the pouch! (maybe I should be more ashamed to admit that?!)
> 
> ES- sorry the first round of Femara did not produce the desired result, but crossing fingers and wishing you luck for this cycle!! Hope you're feeling back to normal soon!
> 
> Kel- sorry to hear of the bfn. What are you doing next?
> 
> Babybe- Hope your cycle gets the green light!!!
> 
> Brandy and Prayerful- Hope all is going well with you and your cycles!
> 
> Karen- I am so sorry about your bfn. It sounds like are making some serious moves toward the next step though. Good luck to you and DH! I will check out your blog! How did the garage sale go?
> 
> MMW- Hope you are feeling well!
> 
> Lola- Sounds like that little angel is doing amazing!
> 
> Had our consult last week. Green light for IVF. Hoping to start ASAP and aim for retrieval week of 7/29. Since I am an oldie...had the discussion about recommendations supporting the transfer of 3 embryos....we transferred 2 in our previous cycles, even though my embryos historically look sorta crappy, the thought of transferring three is giving me chills...

I'm doing well. I have my NT scan Wednesday. I'm hoping all goes well, and then we can announce. Good luck with your IVF!


----------



## karenh

Galen said:


> Hi all! Been traveling for various purposes the last 2 weeks....was looking forward to catching up now that we're back!
> 
> J-Lynn- Congrats on your BFP girl!! How have things been looking with those betas (or have I missed it?)?! Hope all is very, very well!! :) Ha ha, I had to laugh at your story about the missing cup....that happened to me once too and just peed in the pouch! (maybe I should be more ashamed to admit that?!)
> 
> ES- sorry the first round of Femara did not produce the desired result, but crossing fingers and wishing you luck for this cycle!! Hope you're feeling back to normal soon!
> 
> Kel- sorry to hear of the bfn. What are you doing next?
> 
> Babybe- Hope your cycle gets the green light!!!
> 
> Brandy and Prayerful- Hope all is going well with you and your cycles!
> 
> Karen- I am so sorry about your bfn. It sounds like are making some serious moves toward the next step though. Good luck to you and DH! I will check out your blog! How did the garage sale go?
> 
> MMW- Hope you are feeling well!
> 
> Lola- Sounds like that little angel is doing amazing!
> 
> Had our consult last week. Green light for IVF. Hoping to start ASAP and aim for retrieval week of 7/29. Since I am an oldie...had the discussion about recommendations supporting the transfer of 3 embryos....we transferred 2 in our previous cycles, even though my embryos historically look sorta crappy, the thought of transferring three is giving me chills...

Our garage sale went really well. I am not halfwayish through getting ready to launch my next fundraiser. I am really excited about it. Please keep cheching out my blog and share it with all your friends! We are going to need a lot of support.


----------



## ESwemba84

Karen, gofundme.com was the name of that website. Sorry taking so long to get back to you!


----------



## mummytoangels

J_Lynn said:


> ESwemba84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> FX for you ES you dont find out till Wednesday if you can trigger?
> 
> Yep...it's CD 13 and they always do an ultrasound to make sure my ovaries responded well to the Femara. If I could do it on CD 12 and just skip the ultrasound, I would!Click to expand...
> 
> Tell them to give you an extra strength one to make sure you get your BFP this cycle :D hahaClick to expand...

EEEEKKKKKKKKKK YAY YAY congrats sweetie. I haven't been on here for a few weeks, been fat out with working. 

I am on my 3rd round of femara nd hoping it's 3rd time lucky. I am CD9 tday. Scan at the end of the week to check follicles.

Good luck ladies. Sending a truck load of baby dust Xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

Karen, you cant keep us in suspense! LOL I read the blog


----------



## Prayerful

Galen - Welcome back! Yay for the green light!! It looks like you won't be too far behind me in your cycle. The thought of transferring 3 is a bit scary but it will definitely give you a better chance at getting (at least) one to stick... and if by some chance all 3 take, you will just be extra blessed and will find a way to make it through it! 

ES - It seems like you just started this cycle! Hopefully it is moving as quickly for you as it seems to me. :winkwink: Good luck this cycle!

J_Lynn - Glad to hear the numbers keep going up appropriately and all is looking well!

Good luck, Mummy! FX for you!

Karen - I'm definitely on the edge of my seat too....!


----------



## ESwemba84

Prayerful, it is moving faster than last cycle! Or it seems to be....can't wait to be in my TWW though!

Karen, what is everybody in suspense about? Lol, I glanced at your blog but I didn't see anything.....I'm slow.

Has anyone had nausea with Femara? I've had it the past couple days throughout the day, and I'm guessing its from my hormones shifting.


----------



## karenh

Ok, I won't make you wait any longer. I updated my blog with the fundraiser info. I hope you all check it out!


----------



## J_Lynn

I LOVE that idea!! How much will it be to sponsor a piece?


----------



## karenh

J_Lynn said:


> I LOVE that idea!! How much will it be to sponsor a piece?

$20. I think it says on the Puzzle Fundraiser Page. Did you see it there? Is it hard to read? I don't know how to really do all this stuff.


----------



## ~Brandy~

karenh said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE that idea!! How much will it be to sponsor a piece?
> 
> $20. I think it says on the Puzzle Fundraiser Page. Did you see it there? Is it hard to read? I don't know how to really do all this stuff.Click to expand...

Thats really cool!


For those that dont find it here it is :) 

https://jkhadoption.blogspot.com/p/puzzle-fundraiser.html


----------



## Prayerful

What a cute idea Karen!!


----------



## MKHewson

J_Lynn said:


> I LOVE that idea!! How much will it be to sponsor a piece?


So I see you had another great beta, fantastic. Will you have a viability ultrasound next?


----------



## J_Lynn

MKHewson said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE that idea!! How much will it be to sponsor a piece?
> 
> 
> So I see you had another great beta, fantastic. Will you have a viability ultrasound next?Click to expand...

My first ultrasound is July 19th - I'm super excited. My Betas look great and other than the progesterone shots twice a week I don't have to go back to the dr for now. He doesn't think I'll be high risk like he thought I was going to be, he said my tests all came back amazing and they said that my story is going to go on their webpage after this is all done (with my permission of course) because he said they really didn't know if I would ever get pregnant or not. I guess I was more complicated than even I though. So I guess I defied medical science a bit :happydance:


----------



## J_Lynn

karenh said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE that idea!! How much will it be to sponsor a piece?
> 
> $20. I think it says on the Puzzle Fundraiser Page. Did you see it there? Is it hard to read? I don't know how to really do all this stuff.Click to expand...

I will def sponsor a piece :D


----------



## ~Brandy~

J_Lynn said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE that idea!! How much will it be to sponsor a piece?
> 
> 
> So I see you had another great beta, fantastic. Will you have a viability ultrasound next?Click to expand...
> 
> My first ultrasound is July 19th - I'm super excited. My Betas look great and other than the progesterone shots twice a week I don't have to go back to the dr for now. He doesn't think I'll be high risk like he thought I was going to be, he said my tests all came back amazing and they said that my story is going to go on their webpage after this is all done (with my permission of course) because he said they really didn't know if I would ever get pregnant or not. I guess I was more complicated than even I though. So I guess I defied medical science a bit :happydance:Click to expand...

How exciting. Thats wonderful :happydance:


----------



## MMW430

Had the nt scan, and everything was great! The baby was moving like crazy, flipping around. It was really cool. We're finally going to get to tell people!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MMW430 said:


> Had the nt scan, and everything was great! The baby was moving like crazy, flipping around. It was really cool. We're finally going to get to tell people!

Congratulations :) That's so exciting :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## J_Lynn

MMW430 said:


> Had the nt scan, and everything was great! The baby was moving like crazy, flipping around. It was really cool. We're finally going to get to tell people!

That is so cool!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lilyV

very exciting, makes me hopeful :)


----------



## Prayerful

Congratulations MMW!!


----------



## karenh

That is so cool MMW! Congratulations.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had a scan today and it looks like I have 26 out of 38 follies that are 14-18 so I am all set to trigger Monday after my last scan. I am so happy.


----------



## Prayerful

Woo-hoo! Good luck Brandy!!


----------



## Galen

Hi y'all!

J_Lynn and MMW- fantastic news on your bebes!! Hope you're basking in the glow! :)

Brandy- that is an incredible follicle report!! Go girl go! Happy triggering! I am wondering what your stim protocol was, but I can dig deeper on that on the IVF board if that is more appropriate. Can't wait to hear about your retrieval! 

Karen- I am excited to read more of your blog!

Prayerful- what's up with you girl?! 

Hope everyone else is doing well and had a Happy 4th of July!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> Hi y'all!
> 
> J_Lynn and MMW- fantastic news on your bebes!! Hope you're basking in the glow! :)
> 
> Brandy- that is an incredible follicle report!! Go girl go! Happy triggering! I am wondering what your stim protocol was, but I can dig deeper on that on the IVF board if that is more appropriate. Can't wait to hear about your retrieval!
> 
> Karen- I am excited to read more of your blog!
> 
> Prayerful- what's up with you girl?!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing well and had a Happy 4th of July!

Mine was long and it was the following


Kariva BCP for 28 full days 
Lupron 10units starting 14 days before stims reducing to 5units the day I started stims continue through trigger
Doxycyline for 7 days 1 week prior to stims
150 units of Menogon for 5 days decreasing to 75 units for 5 days
150 units of Puregon for 10 days
Trigger 10,000 units of HCG Pregynl
and I am taking a med I forgot that is for OHSS prevention

Forgot if I mentioned above but I went for last scan today and I had 30 follies that are 16-20 and about 20 that are less than 10.

I hope that we have alot of healthy ones in there or the #'s mean nothing :(


----------



## Galen

Brandy- thanks for detailing that...it is exactly what I was curious about! My protocol is similar I believe. My total dose of stims will be 300 too, just a little different configuration, pretty much the same other meds. That is such a fantastic response, there are sure to be some golden eggs in that bunch!!

Sending tons of good vibes your way for retrieval. Do you have an injection free day in between? Enjoy! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> Brandy- thanks for detailing that...it is exactly what I was curious about! My protocol is similar I believe. My total dose of stims will be 300 too, just a little different configuration, pretty much the same other meds. That is such a fantastic response, there are sure to be some golden eggs in that bunch!!
> 
> Sending tons of good vibes your way for retrieval. Do you have an injection free day in between? Enjoy! :)

Yes so happy lol... tomorrow is my free day!

I obviously get needles on wedsnesday but then 1 more free day then on to Progesterone oil shots daily :dohh:


----------



## Prayerful

Hi Galen! Things are a little stagnate with TTC right now. I've been doing Lupron since 6/25. My lab draw last Fri showed my estradiol level is too high so I had to double my dose of Lupron and push the stims back a week. I go back again on Thursday. Hopefully my levels will be good and I'll be able to start stims soon after that. Aside from TTC though, I got a lovely surprise visit from my mom over the 4th. It was so nice to catch up and spend time together. How are you doing? Are you still doing BCPs?


----------



## Galen

Oh the PIO shots. Those things aren't messing around. I still prefer once daily PIO to messy, three times daily suppositories though. But maybe that's just me... 

Prayerful, I am on BCP for 2 more days. Started Lupron Sunday. My suppression check is next Wednesday, stims Friday if all goes according to plan. Sounds like we might end up being about a week apart. Have you been tolerating the Lupron ok? Glad you had a fun visit with your mom!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> Hi Galen! Things are a little stagnate with TTC right now. I've been doing Lupron since 6/25. My lab draw last Fri showed my estradiol level is too high so I had to double my dose of Lupron and push the stims back a week. I go back again on Thursday. Hopefully my levels will be good and I'll be able to start stims soon after that. Aside from TTC though, I got a lovely surprise visit from my mom over the 4th. It was so nice to catch up and spend time together. How are you doing? Are you still doing BCPs?

Positive vibes for a good report from you tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Prayerful

Galen said:


> Oh the PIO shots. Those things aren't messing around. I still prefer once daily PIO to messy, three times daily suppositories though. But maybe that's just me...
> 
> Prayerful, I am on BCP for 2 more days. Started Lupron Sunday. My suppression check is next Wednesday, stims Friday if all goes according to plan. Sounds like we might end up being about a week apart. Have you been tolerating the Lupron ok? Glad you had a fun visit with your mom!

The Lupron really hasn't been that bad, especially after I learned that you have to give it slowly. Prior to that I was getting large welts and redness at the injection site. Is it going well for you so far?


----------



## Galen

I have a gigantic bruise from my first Lupron shot, courtesy of DH :) I think he just nicked a tiny superficial vessel. The rest have been OK. I do get red and itchy after though!


----------



## karenh

Hope you girls are all doing well. I know shots aren't that fun.

I finaly was able to pick an agency and we have our orientation meeting next Friday!


----------



## ~Brandy~

karenh said:


> Hope you girls are all doing well. I know shots aren't that fun.
> 
> I finaly was able to pick an agency and we have our orientation meeting next Friday!

Oh how exciting! Glad you were able to pick one you're comfortable with. Let us know how it goes :happydance:


----------



## LolaM

Holy melt down, batman! I cried for 20 min today because I cant seem to get hold of babies SW everrrrr and i only need them to send a code of approval for his daycare--thats it--im not asking for anything major and they have KNOWN he was going since the end of last month. It seems I always have to call MY sw and tattle on them, which is total BS, Im so frustrated, baby boy might be an only child, because i just cant DEAL with this crap!


----------



## ~Brandy~

LolaM said:


> Holy melt down, batman! I cried for 20 min today because I cant seem to get hold of babies SW everrrrr and i only need them to send a code of approval for his daycare--thats it--im not asking for anything major and they have KNOWN he was going since the end of last month. It seems I always have to call MY sw and tattle on them, which is total BS, Im so frustrated, baby boy might be an only child, because i just cant DEAL with this crap!

Do you really want to send him there if it's that hard to get ahold of them? :dohh:


----------



## LolaM

~Brandy~ said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Holy melt down, batman! I cried for 20 min today because I cant seem to get hold of babies SW everrrrr and i only need them to send a code of approval for his daycare--thats it--im not asking for anything major and they have KNOWN he was going since the end of last month. It seems I always have to call MY sw and tattle on them, which is total BS, Im so frustrated, baby boy might be an only child, because i just cant DEAL with this crap!
> 
> Do you really want to send him there if it's that hard to get ahold of them? :dohh:Click to expand...


not the daycare, the Social Worker for baby boy. It takes an act of congress to get her to do anything!


----------



## ~Brandy~

LolaM said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Holy melt down, batman! I cried for 20 min today because I cant seem to get hold of babies SW everrrrr and i only need them to send a code of approval for his daycare--thats it--im not asking for anything major and they have KNOWN he was going since the end of last month. It seems I always have to call MY sw and tattle on them, which is total BS, Im so frustrated, baby boy might be an only child, because i just cant DEAL with this crap!
> 
> Do you really want to send him there if it's that hard to get ahold of them? :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not the daycare, the Social Worker for baby boy. It takes an act of congress to get her to do anything!Click to expand...

Oh I get it now lol sorry I am slow :(


----------



## LolaM

~Brandy~ said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> Holy melt down, batman! I cried for 20 min today because I cant seem to get hold of babies SW everrrrr and i only need them to send a code of approval for his daycare--thats it--im not asking for anything major and they have KNOWN he was going since the end of last month. It seems I always have to call MY sw and tattle on them, which is total BS, Im so frustrated, baby boy might be an only child, because i just cant DEAL with this crap!
> 
> Do you really want to send him there if it's that hard to get ahold of them? :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> not the daycare, the Social Worker for baby boy. It takes an act of congress to get her to do anything!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I get it now lol sorry I am slow :(Click to expand...

no worries, my sw got it done. :thumbup:


----------



## Prayerful

Karen - I'm glad you were able to pick an agency. I really hope the orientation goes well for you. Are you still planning on going out of the country for adoption?

Lola - Sorry you have to deal with a difficult social worker, but glad yours was able to get it all taken care of! How nice to have the opportunity to have to deal with arranging day care! :) I hope all is going well with you, DH, and little man! 

AFM - I can't remember if I mentioned it here but I had a one week delay in my IVF cycle due to a high estradiol level (64.4). It was rechecked on Thursday and is still high at 61.8, but I was given the green light to go ahead with starting the stims tonight! Is it weird that I am excited to start doing 3 shots per night?! :dohh:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> Karen - I'm glad you were able to pick an agency. I really hope the orientation goes well for you. Are you still planning on going out of the country for adoption?
> 
> Lola - Sorry you have to deal with a difficult social worker, but glad yours was able to get it all taken care of! How nice to have the opportunity to have to deal with arranging day care! :) I hope all is going well with you, DH, and little man!
> 
> AFM - I can't remember if I mentioned it here but I had a one week delay in my IVF cycle due to a high estradiol level (64.4). It was rechecked on Thursday and is still high at 61.8, but I was given the green light to go ahead with starting the stims tonight! Is it weird that I am excited to start doing 3 shots per night?! :dohh:



I felt like a drug addict staring at the box of meds and needles and drooling :blush:


----------



## TonyaG

Hi everyone, just popping in to let you know that Travis James shocked us and made an early appearance on Monday July 8th. He weighed 8lbs 1oz. 

Good luck to all of you, I hope to see many Birth announcements soon!


----------



## Prayerful

Congratulations Tonya! So happy for you. Welcome baby Travis!! :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

TonyaG said:


> Hi everyone, just popping in to let you know that Travis James shocked us and made an early appearance on Monday July 8th. He weighed 8lbs 1oz.
> 
> Good luck to all of you, I hope to see many Birth announcements soon!

Congratulations thats such good news. I bet you're on :cloud9:


----------



## Galen

Tonya- CONGRATULATIONS! Are you going to call him TJ? :)

Karen- how exciting about your orientation! Yay!


----------



## TonyaG

Thanks everyone! I am not going to call him TJ, before he was here I hated the nickname, but now people can call him whatever thu want and it doesn't bother me!


----------



## karenh

Lola: I hate dealing with the state. Sorry you are having such a rough time. Are you fostering or do you for sure get to adopt this little boy? I hope things start going smoother for you.

Prayerful: We arent going internation anymore because it really wasnt working out. We are doing domestic infant adoption now. You can read about it on my blog! Also, you can check out the agency if you would like at itsaboutlove.org. Good luck with your stims!

Tonya: Congratulations! I hope you both are doing well.


----------



## LolaM

karenh said:


> Lola: I hate dealing with the state. Sorry you are having such a rough time. Are you fostering or do you for sure get to adopt this little boy? I hope things start going smoother for you.

We are foster to adopt and it looks like unless a relative comes forward, he will be ours, mom isnt doing what she needs to do so CPS is moving to terminate her parental rights. 
He was a miserable cuss at daycare, refused to eat or sleep, so I bring him home and hes giggleing and smiling like usual and we have knees up--i know its early but i think hes gonna crawl soon! :shrug::dohh:


----------



## TLB1986

I'm getting excited :dance: . Going to start Femara on my next cycle. Fingers crossed for a :bfp:


----------



## Just1Plz

I just used the Femara and Im on CD13... Did anyone have any kinds of bad cramping after taking the pills? If so.. what did you amount it to be? Mine was really bad on CD11 and just a little cramping yesterday but nothing like Saturday. It even hurt to have sex but I had to get it in.

I have a 24 day cycle.. First time using Femara and Been TTC for over 5 years.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Just1Plz said:


> I just used the Femara and Im on CD13... Did anyone have any kinds of bad cramping after taking the pills? If so.. what did you amount it to be? Mine was really bad on CD11 and just a little cramping yesterday but nothing like Saturday. It even hurt to have sex but I had to get it in.
> 
> I have a 24 day cycle.. First time using Femara and Been TTC for over 5 years.

The cramping I had was ovulation which is much more pronounced with fertility pills :) 


It's usually a great sign.


----------



## Prayerful

Lola - How old is he?

TLB - Good luck! How long before the next cycle is due?

Just1 - I didn't really experience any cramping with Femara, but I agree with Brandy... it is probably ovulation cramps. Good luck!!


----------



## LolaM

Prayerful said:


> Lola - How old is he?
> 
> TLB - Good luck! How long before the next cycle is due?
> 
> Just1 - I didn't really experience any cramping with Femara, but I agree with Brandy... it is probably ovulation cramps. Good luck!!


he is 5 months old


----------



## Galen

TLB and Just1- hi! And good luck with the Femara!

I always had mild menstrual like cramps off and on the whole cycle. Worse with ovulation, but mine was always triggered


----------



## karenh

Lola: That is really exciting that it is looking good for you. I know you will give that boy the best home possible. It sounds like he loves you guys so much, and you make him happy. Good luck when he starts crawling! It is so cute, but lots of work. I am so happy for you.

TLB: Good luck with the Femara!

Just1Plz: I could feel my ovulation a lot stronger on Femara, and it sounds like that could be what you felt. Hopefully that is a good sign and you will get your BFP.


----------



## LolaM

karenh said:


> Lola: That is really exciting that it is looking good for you. I know you will give that boy the best home possible. It sounds like he loves you guys so much, and you make him happy. Good luck when he starts crawling! It is so cute, but lots of work. I am so happy for you.

It is very exciting! He is a bit behind because mom held him all the time, so he didnt really develop those arm and neck muscles but he is getting there. We have even started him on rice cereal and he is doing good. He started daycare yesterday and that was just so traumatic for him! He cried the whole time, except the 10 min before i got there when they finally got him to sleep. :dohh:


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Lola: That is really exciting that it is looking good for you. I know you will give that boy the best home possible. It sounds like he loves you guys so much, and you make him happy. Good luck when he starts crawling! It is so cute, but lots of work. I am so happy for you.
> 
> It is very exciting! He is a bit behind because mom held him all the time, so he didnt really develop those arm and neck muscles but he is getting there. We have even started him on rice cereal and he is doing good. He started daycare yesterday and that was just so traumatic for him! He cried the whole time, except the 10 min before i got there when they finally got him to sleep. :dohh:Click to expand...

It must have been hard for you. He will get used to it though and eventualy have fun. I wish you luck in this transision though. Are you following our adoption journey?


----------



## LolaM

karenh said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Lola: That is really exciting that it is looking good for you. I know you will give that boy the best home possible. It sounds like he loves you guys so much, and you make him happy. Good luck when he starts crawling! It is so cute, but lots of work. I am so happy for you.
> 
> It is very exciting! He is a bit behind because mom held him all the time, so he didnt really develop those arm and neck muscles but he is getting there. We have even started him on rice cereal and he is doing good. He started daycare yesterday and that was just so traumatic for him! He cried the whole time, except the 10 min before i got there when they finally got him to sleep. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> It must have been hard for you. He will get used to it though and eventualy have fun. I wish you luck in this transision though. Are you following our adoption journey?Click to expand...

It was hard because hes doing so many things and i feel like idont wnat him to do those things without ME! I am following you--you will have a teeny tiny new baby, mine wasnt SO new! Ha ha-he is new to me-hes a pre-owned baby!:haha::dohh:


----------



## TLB1986

LolaM said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Lola - How old is he?
> 
> TLB - Good luck! How long before the next cycle is due?
> 
> Just1 - I didn't really experience any cramping with Femara, but I agree with Brandy... it is probably ovulation cramps. Good luck!!
> 
> 
> he is 5 months oldClick to expand...

I'm only on day 12 so just over two weeks. Fingers Crossed that it will work. I'm scared the next step will be IVF.


----------



## mummytoangels

Just wondering if there is any ladies on here still floating about that got there BFP on femara. If so would u mind sharing ur syptoms plz???? I dnt get side effects on femara nd this is my 3rd round on it. I have woken 2 nights in a row feeling nuaseas nd my boobs r killing me X1000000. I do get sore boobs in the TWW but this is way over the top that any sudden movememnt or jolt has me near in tears. 

Thank u ladies nd best of luck to u all Xxx


----------



## ~Brandy~

mummytoangels said:


> Just wondering if there is any ladies on here still floating about that got there BFP on femara. If so would u mind sharing ur syptoms plz???? I dnt get side effects on femara nd this is my 3rd round on it. I have woken 2 nights in a row feeling nuaseas nd my boobs r killing me X1000000. I do get sore boobs in the TWW but this is way over the top that any sudden movememnt or jolt has me near in tears.
> 
> Thank u ladies nd best of luck to u all Xxx

What DPO are you? Femara doesnt have those side effects that I have ever heard of.

I'd take a test lol


----------



## mummytoangels

~Brandy~ said:


> mummytoangels said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering if there is any ladies on here still floating about that got there BFP on femara. If so would u mind sharing ur syptoms plz???? I dnt get side effects on femara nd this is my 3rd round on it. I have woken 2 nights in a row feeling nuaseas nd my boobs r killing me X1000000. I do get sore boobs in the TWW but this is way over the top that any sudden movememnt or jolt has me near in tears.
> 
> Thank u ladies nd best of luck to u all Xxx
> 
> What DPO are you? Femara doesnt have those side effects that I have ever heard of.
> 
> I'd take a test lolClick to expand...

LOL I dnt test till I am late 

I am 9-10DPO

Oh nd did I mention I have been dreaming babies which I never do, I even dreamt we had twin girls, but the strange thing is I gave birth on the moon of all places LOL LOL


----------



## ~Brandy~

mummytoangels said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytoangels said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering if there is any ladies on here still floating about that got there BFP on femara. If so would u mind sharing ur syptoms plz???? I dnt get side effects on femara nd this is my 3rd round on it. I have woken 2 nights in a row feeling nuaseas nd my boobs r killing me X1000000. I do get sore boobs in the TWW but this is way over the top that any sudden movememnt or jolt has me near in tears.
> 
> Thank u ladies nd best of luck to u all Xxx
> 
> What DPO are you? Femara doesnt have those side effects that I have ever heard of.
> 
> I'd take a test lolClick to expand...
> 
> LOL I dnt test till I am late
> 
> I am 9-10DPO
> 
> Oh nd did I mention I have been dreaming babies which I never do, I even dreamt we had twin girls, but the strange thing is I gave birth on the moon of all places LOL LOLClick to expand...

Well your symptoms are more PG like than I ever experienced on femara so I dunno what to tell you if you dont test early.


----------



## mummytoangels

~Brandy~ said:


> mummytoangels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytoangels said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering if there is any ladies on here still floating about that got there BFP on femara. If so would u mind sharing ur syptoms plz???? I dnt get side effects on femara nd this is my 3rd round on it. I have woken 2 nights in a row feeling nuaseas nd my boobs r killing me X1000000. I do get sore boobs in the TWW but this is way over the top that any sudden movememnt or jolt has me near in tears.
> 
> Thank u ladies nd best of luck to u all Xxx
> 
> What DPO are you? Femara doesnt have those side effects that I have ever heard of.
> 
> I'd take a test lolClick to expand...
> 
> LOL I dnt test till I am late
> 
> I am 9-10DPO
> 
> Oh nd did I mention I have been dreaming babies which I never do, I even dreamt we had twin girls, but the strange thing is I gave birth on the moon of all places LOL LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Well your symptoms are more PG like than I ever experienced on femara so I dunno what to tell you if you dont test early.Click to expand...

lol Thank u sweetie, I no I wont no until the :witch: or a HPT shows POS. I was more just wondering wot symtpoms any other ladies got with there BFP while being on femara. Thank u for ur replies sweetie Xxx


----------



## LolaM

mummytoangels said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytoangels said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummytoangels said:
> 
> 
> Just wondering if there is any ladies on here still floating about that got there BFP on femara. If so would u mind sharing ur syptoms plz???? I dnt get side effects on femara nd this is my 3rd round on it. I have woken 2 nights in a row feeling nuaseas nd my boobs r killing me X1000000. I do get sore boobs in the TWW but this is way over the top that any sudden movememnt or jolt has me near in tears.
> 
> Thank u ladies nd best of luck to u all Xxx
> 
> What DPO are you? Femara doesnt have those side effects that I have ever heard of.
> 
> I'd take a test lolClick to expand...
> 
> LOL I dnt test till I am late
> 
> I am 9-10DPO
> 
> Oh nd did I mention I have been dreaming babies which I never do, I even dreamt we had twin girls, but the strange thing is I gave birth on the moon of all places LOL LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Well your symptoms are more PG like than I ever experienced on femara so I dunno what to tell you if you dont test early.Click to expand...
> 
> lol Thank u sweetie, I no I wont no until the :witch: or a HPT shows POS. I was more just wondering wot symtpoms any other ladies got with there BFP while being on femara. Thank u for ur replies sweetie XxxClick to expand...

I had breast pain on clomid and after i STOPPED taking femara for several months it was agony, but now its just a minor annoyance. I never really had any side effects except that i felt and still feel ovulation pain, i guess my hormones were a mess and now they are on track???


----------



## J_Lynn

Yeah, those aren't normal Femara symptoms - I didn't get the dreams or nausea when I had my bpf either - but sore boobs? Oh yes. They feel like cannon balls. Literally - DD cannon balls. And if someone even looks at them I want to curl up and cry. They hurt badly. 

So yeah, I'd take a test in a few days. I got my faint BFP at 12dpo. I don't think I would have gotten it before then, too early - that line was faaaaaint


----------



## mummytoangels

J_Lynn said:


> Yeah, those aren't normal Femara symptoms - I didn't get the dreams or nausea when I had my bpf either - but sore boobs? Oh yes. They feel like cannon balls. Literally - DD cannon balls. And if someone even looks at them I want to curl up and cry. They hurt badly.
> 
> So yeah, I'd take a test in a few days. I got my faint BFP at 12dpo. I don't think I would have gotten it before then, too early - that line was faaaaaint

Thank u so much honi, not long nd we will no one way or the other. I am terrified to tell u the truth, we have 7 angel babies nd been on this journey a long time. 
My boobs do get a little bit sore in my TWW but more just annoying, but this month they r sooooooooo sore. I told my hubby u came near them nd I will cut his balls out lol lol


----------



## Cridge

Lola - I can't wait until your adoption is final so we can get more details on your little boy!


----------



## karenh

Lola: You are so cute! Pre-owned. Honestly that is a really good way to look at it though. When you buy a pre-owned car you don&#8217;t think that it isn&#8217;t yours, it is fully 100% yours. I really like that. Yes, ours will be teeny tini, which I am so excited about, and also terrified about. How old was your little boy when you got him? Less than 5 months because that is how old he is now right? That is still really small. I would hate to miss all those things too. It will be hard to drop my little one off at daycare, but the baby has to eat right!

TLB: IVF can be a scary thought. I hope you get your BFP and don&#8217;t have to get there, but if you do, I have been told it is not nearly as bad as everyone thinks. I never got there, we have decided on adoption instead of IVF, but I have 10+ friends who have. Good luck.

Mummytoangles: Did you have a trigger shot? If so that is what you would be looking for symptoms of. Hopefully this will be it for you!

AFM: Our orientation interview with the adoption agency is Friday and I am getting so nervous. I have been torturing myself watching videos of birth moms sharing their stories and reading adoption experiences and bawling my eyes out. I swear I never cried before all these fertility drugs, and now even though I have stopped them I can&#8217;t quit being emotional.


----------



## Praying4bump

I am so excited for you Karen!


----------



## LolaM

karenh said:


> Lola: You are so cute! Pre-owned. Honestly that is a really good way to look at it though. When you buy a pre-owned car you dont think that it isnt yours, it is fully 100% yours. I really like that. Yes, ours will be teeny tini, which I am so excited about, and also terrified about. How old was your little boy when you got him? Less than 5 months because that is how old he is now right? That is still really small. I would hate to miss all those things too. It will be hard to drop my little one off at daycare, but the baby has to eat right!

Baby was great at daycare today. I think we might have this thing worked out! He was almost 4 months when we got him, so we get alot of firsts anyways. I went to the chiro yesterday and i was telling her about our boy and she asked me if i was breast feeding--apparently there is a way for a woman to breast feed a child even if she didnt give birth to it? somehow you hold the baby to your breast and your boobs just know what to do??? That doesnt seem right but i thought that might be something for you to look into, a bonding thing.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am excited for you Karen! Only 2 more days for another step to be checked off that list :) 

AFM- Hope everyone is well... I am in a panic when I know I shouldnt be :( I only had my transfer 72 hours ago and I haven't noticed anything lol.

Silly I know but I was really hoping for a tug or a pull or SOMETHING... even pee 1 more time than normal and give me hope :)


----------



## MMW430

Brandy - I never really had any symptoms. I had cramping, which I attributed to recovering from the retrieval, but I wondered in the back of my head if AF was coming. Did you have a 5d or 3d transfer? I tested at 6dp5dt (11dpo) and got a strong BFP, which leads me to believe I could have tested earlier and gotten the same result. 

Karen - I am SO excited for you!

Lola - I'm glad baby is doing better with daycare. I love reading your posts about him!

AFM: Awful heartburn. Anything I eat gives me heartburn, no matter how mild it might be. I wake up every night with horrible heartburn. I actually called the doctor today, it's so bad even though I have an appointment on next Wednesday morning. I've been chewing Tums like crazy - doing nothing. All I can do is try to step up the Tums, and use Pepcid or Zantac. I'm going to stop after work and buy some. Hoping one of the two will work.


----------



## ~Brandy~

MMW430 said:


> Brandy - I never really had any symptoms. I had cramping, which I attributed to recovering from the retrieval, but I wondered in the back of my head if AF was coming. Did you have a 5d or 3d transfer? I tested at 6dp5dt (11dpo) and got a strong BFP, which leads me to believe I could have tested earlier and gotten the same result.
> 
> Karen - I am SO excited for you!
> 
> Lola - I'm glad baby is doing better with daycare. I love reading your posts about him!
> 
> AFM: Awful heartburn. Anything I eat gives me heartburn, no matter how mild it might be. I wake up every night with horrible heartburn. I actually called the doctor today, it's so bad even though I have an appointment on next Wednesday morning. I've been chewing Tums like crazy - doing nothing. All I can do is try to step up the Tums, and use Pepcid or Zantac. I'm going to stop after work and buy some. Hoping one of the two will work.

I didn't even have cramps after the transfer nothing. Maybe they stole the eggs! Joking. I had a 5dt on Monday and testing already bfn I know too early


----------



## Cridge

Lola - I've heard of that, but I think it takes a little more than just holding the baby up to your breasts. :haha: Sometimes you can take meds to get the milk started (prolactin), but if your levels are high enough, then you start out by pumping, and pumping, and pumping some more. Eventually, your boobs will get the idea. I don't think it works for everyone, but if you're willing to put forth the work, I think there's a good chance of it working!


----------



## Prayerful

TLB - I hope it doesn't come to that for you. That is where I am right now. If it works, it will be totally worth it but it is definitely a scary step.

Mummy - That sounds extremely promising! I bet we'll be hearing about a BFP from you soon!!

Lola - I'm glad things are going so well with baby boy and that he is doing better at day care. Cridge is right, you'll need to do a little extra work to be able to breastfeed but if it is important to you it will be so worth it!

Good luck Karen! (and congratulations on your niece!)

MMW - :( Sorry about the heartburn...

AFM - Yet another setback with the IVF cycle. My estradiol levels are still too high so my cycle was cancelled. :cry: I have to continue the Lupron injections at a higher dose, will do a recheck on the 29th and then will hopefully be able to restart stims on Aug 10. So disappointed...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> TLB - I hope it doesn't come to that for you. That is where I am right now. If it works, it will be totally worth it but it is definitely a scary step.
> 
> Mummy - That sounds extremely promising! I bet we'll be hearing about a BFP from you soon!!
> 
> Lola - I'm glad things are going so well with baby boy and that he is doing better at day care. Cridge is right, you'll need to do a little extra work to be able to breastfeed but if it is important to you it will be so worth it!
> 
> Good luck Karen! (and congratulations on your niece!)
> 
> MMW - :( Sorry about the heartburn...
> 
> AFM - Yet another setback with the IVF cycle. My estradiol levels are still too high so my cycle was cancelled. :cry: I have to continue the Lupron injections at a higher dose, will do a recheck on the 29th and then will hopefully be able to restart stims on Aug 10. So disappointed...

:hugs: aww I am so sorry.


----------



## mummytoangels

karenh said:


> Lola: You are so cute! Pre-owned. Honestly that is a really good way to look at it though. When you buy a pre-owned car you dont think that it isnt yours, it is fully 100% yours. I really like that. Yes, ours will be teeny tini, which I am so excited about, and also terrified about. How old was your little boy when you got him? Less than 5 months because that is how old he is now right? That is still really small. I would hate to miss all those things too. It will be hard to drop my little one off at daycare, but the baby has to eat right!
> 
> TLB: IVF can be a scary thought. I hope you get your BFP and dont have to get there, but if you do, I have been told it is not nearly as bad as everyone thinks. I never got there, we have decided on adoption instead of IVF, but I have 10+ friends who have. Good luck.
> 
> Mummytoangles: Did you have a trigger shot? If so that is what you would be looking for symptoms of. Hopefully this will be it for you!
> 
> AFM: Our orientation interview with the adoption agency is Friday and I am getting so nervous. I have been torturing myself watching videos of birth moms sharing their stories and reading adoption experiences and bawling my eyes out. I swear I never cried before all these fertility drugs, and now even though I have stopped them I cant quit being emotional.

No sweetie, I didn't have a trigger shot


----------



## MMW430

~Brandy~ said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Brandy - I never really had any symptoms. I had cramping, which I attributed to recovering from the retrieval, but I wondered in the back of my head if AF was coming. Did you have a 5d or 3d transfer? I tested at 6dp5dt (11dpo) and got a strong BFP, which leads me to believe I could have tested earlier and gotten the same result.
> 
> Karen - I am SO excited for you!
> 
> Lola - I'm glad baby is doing better with daycare. I love reading your posts about him!
> 
> AFM: Awful heartburn. Anything I eat gives me heartburn, no matter how mild it might be. I wake up every night with horrible heartburn. I actually called the doctor today, it's so bad even though I have an appointment on next Wednesday morning. I've been chewing Tums like crazy - doing nothing. All I can do is try to step up the Tums, and use Pepcid or Zantac. I'm going to stop after work and buy some. Hoping one of the two will work.
> 
> I didn't even have cramps after the transfer nothing. Maybe they stole the eggs! Joking. I had a 5dt on Monday and testing already bfn I know too earlyClick to expand...

I had a really hard time after the retrieval, so I could have just been still recovering from that. It took me weeks to completely recover.


----------



## karenh

Thank you guys so much for being so supportive!

Lola: I have heard about adoptive moms being able to lactate and breast feed. I do want to look into that. I know there is more that needs to be done other than just putting a baby there, but it is possible. I plan on talking with my gyno more about it, or my friend who is a midwife once we get a little closer. I would love to have that bonding experience.
I am so glad LO did so much better at daycare! What a relief for you knowing he will be OK.

Brandy: hang in there. It may take a while for symptoms to show. I really hope this is it for you!

MMW: So sorry you are having a hard time with your heartburn. Heartburn really is no fun. I hope you find something that helps.

Prayerful: No! A cancelled cycle is so devastating! Ugh! I really hope your body cooperates and your next suppression check goes better.

Mummy: If you didnt have the trigger then I would say your symptoms sound promising! Good luck!


----------



## mummytoangels

karenh said:


> Thank you guys so much for being so supportive!
> 
> Lola: I have heard about adoptive moms being able to lactate and breast feed. I do want to look into that. I know there is more that needs to be done other than just putting a baby there, but it is possible. I plan on talking with my gyno more about it, or my friend who is a midwife once we get a little closer. I would love to have that bonding experience.
> I am so glad LO did so much better at daycare! What a relief for you knowing he will be OK.
> 
> Brandy: hang in there. It may take a while for symptoms to show. I really hope this is it for you!
> 
> MMW: So sorry you are having a hard time with your heartburn. Heartburn really is no fun. I hope you find something that helps.
> 
> Prayerful: No! A cancelled cycle is so devastating! Ugh! I really hope your body cooperates and your next suppression check goes better.
> 
> Mummy: If you didnt have the trigger then I would say your symptoms sound promising! Good luck!

Thank u darling. Good luck to u also Xxx


----------



## Galen

Karen- Great news about your orientation! Very excited for you!

Lola- Little man is working on crawling?! Wow! How fun! hope all continues to go well at daycare, that is such a hard thing to walk away from them if they are upset. I cannot wait to hear more about him and se pics one of these days!

Mummy- when is AF due?? Like the other girls said...sounds promising! FX!

Prayerful- still sending you hugs!

Brandy- baby vibes, girl!

AFM- starting stims tonight. Follisitim only, then add in Menopur. Excited! Nervous! Suppression scan showed some pretty quiet ovaries, but trying to keep a positive attitude! First estradiol check Monday


----------



## TLB1986

So I went to my Doctor this morning and she said that she isn't familiar with Femara. She wants to do some research before she will prescribe it to me. Now I have to wait until next Wed. I hope she finds that it's a good option. On the up side I got a positive opk and we :sex: last night. So fingers crossed.


----------



## ~Brandy~

TLB1986 said:


> So I went to my Doctor this morning and she said that she isn't familiar with Femara. She wants to do some research before she will prescribe it to me. Now I have to wait until next Wed. I hope she finds that it's a good option. On the up side I got a positive opk and we :sex: last night. So fingers crossed.

Wow what kind of doctors are you going to if they aren't familiar with it? Congrats on o!


----------



## ZKinsey

TLB1986....I have a friend whose doctor had never heard of Femara and would not prescribe it to her. She put her on Clomid, which she had terrible reactions to. Her Dr. sent her to a fertility specialist, and he immediately put her on Femara! Hopefully your doctor finds the info she needs to approve you! Femara is a miracle drug :)


----------



## ZKinsey

Just checking in on everyone. Glad to see some new BFP's and new adoption adventures taking place! Hope everyone is doing well :flower:


----------



## TLB1986

~Brandy~ said:


> TLB1986 said:
> 
> 
> So I went to my Doctor this morning and she said that she isn't familiar with Femara. She wants to do some research before she will prescribe it to me. Now I have to wait until next Wed. I hope she finds that it's a good option. On the up side I got a positive opk and we :sex: last night. So fingers crossed.
> 
> Wow what kind of doctors are you going to if they aren't familiar with it? Congrats on o!Click to expand...

I had went to my Family Doctor. I tried to get in to see my OB but he is book for months. Fingers Crossed that she will give it to me. :winkwink:


----------



## TLB1986

ZKinsey said:


> TLB1986....I have a friend whose doctor had never heard of Femara and would not prescribe it to her. She put her on Clomid, which she had terrible reactions to. Her Dr. sent her to a fertility specialist, and he immediately put her on Femara! Hopefully your doctor finds the info she needs to approve you! Femara is a miracle drug :)

I hope she does too!! I don't want to do Clomid as I have Endo and I have read that it will make things much worst for me. She said that she usually will prescribe Metformin but I just googled it and the side effects are crazy. I guess I will just have to wait and see...


----------



## LolaM

hes doing great, he isnt sleeping well, but hopefully when he gets used to the place he will. Hes sleeping mostly through the night, just a wimper here and there but he puts himself right back to sleep. Hes eating rice cereal with us at dinner time. Im thinking about adding a morning cereal feeding for him but daycare would have to do that, so im not sure. Bought a new pool seat for him, tomorrow we will hangout pool side.


----------



## LolaM

TLB1986 said:


> ZKinsey said:
> 
> 
> TLB1986....I have a friend whose doctor had never heard of Femara and would not prescribe it to her. She put her on Clomid, which she had terrible reactions to. Her Dr. sent her to a fertility specialist, and he immediately put her on Femara! Hopefully your doctor finds the info she needs to approve you! Femara is a miracle drug :)
> 
> I hope she does too!! I don't want to do Clomid as I have Endo and I have read that it will make things much worst for me. She said that she usually will prescribe Metformin but I just googled it and the side effects are crazy. I guess I will just have to wait and see...Click to expand...

I took Femara and metformin together, the side effects of metformin are icky but i did loose 10 lbs and i have kept it off even after stopping the medicaition. It worked the way it was supposed to the first month I just didnt get preg. I didnt find metformin to be completely unbearable.


----------



## ~Brandy~

I am trying not shake right now.... But there is a line without having to take the frer apart... It came up within 2 minutes of a 4.5 hour hold with nothing to drink!!

Not calling it a BFP until this darkens but I am so happy right now!! 

I am 4DP5DT!

Now going to see if I can get a pic with it showing!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

ZKinsey said:


> TLB1986....I have a friend whose doctor had never heard of Femara and would not prescribe it to her. She put her on Clomid, which she had terrible reactions to. Her Dr. sent her to a fertility specialist, and he immediately put her on Femara! Hopefully your doctor finds the info she needs to approve you! Femara is a miracle drug :)

YES it is! I will forever swear by it now ... lol


----------



## J_Lynn

TLB1986 said:


> ZKinsey said:
> 
> 
> TLB1986....I have a friend whose doctor had never heard of Femara and would not prescribe it to her. She put her on Clomid, which she had terrible reactions to. Her Dr. sent her to a fertility specialist, and he immediately put her on Femara! Hopefully your doctor finds the info she needs to approve you! Femara is a miracle drug :)
> 
> I hope she does too!! I don't want to do Clomid as I have Endo and I have read that it will make things much worst for me. She said that she usually will prescribe Metformin but I just googled it and the side effects are crazy. I guess I will just have to wait and see...Click to expand...

Metformin isn't bad. The only side effect I had was the constant diarrhea I had for about a week and a half while my body was getting adjusted to it. It's not bad though, all those horror stories I read online about it made me a bit cautious about it too, but it's seriously not bad at all. It just takes your body a couple weeks to normalize after getting on it. Don't eat any greasy, or super sugary foods and your belly will be happy with you in the adjustment phase lol


----------



## Prayerful

TLB - Femara is not FDA approved as a fertility medication so most family docs don't know much about it. I do hope she agrees to prescribe it after she has done her research though! Femara is supposed to be great for those with endo.

Lola - That sounds like fun! Enjoy!!

Brandy - Congratulations! I knew it would only be a matter of time for you!

AFM - I finally made the decision to and actually did tell my mom's entire side of the family tonight (via our family website) about our struggles. I didn't say it in so many words but most will likely be able to assume that it was infertility I was eluding to. Even though I didn't come right out and say it, that was such a scary step for me to take. I just felt like the prayer support I would receive would far outweigh my desire not to share. I'm still second guessing myself but when it comes down to it I know it was the right decision.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> TLB - Femara is not FDA approved as a fertility medication so most family docs don't know much about it. I do hope she agrees to prescribe it after she has done her research though! Femara is supposed to be great for those with endo.
> 
> Lola - That sounds like fun! Enjoy!!
> 
> Brandy - Congratulations! I knew it would only be a matter of time for you!
> 
> AFM - I finally made the decision to and actually did tell my mom's entire side of the family tonight (via our family website) about our struggles. I didn't say it in so many words but most will likely be able to assume that it was infertility I was eluding to. Even though I didn't come right out and say it, that was such a scary step for me to take. I just felt like the prayer support I would receive would far outweigh my desire not to share. I'm still second guessing myself but when it comes down to it I know it was the right decision.

Aww thank you! 


I am sure you made the right decision. You can use all the support you can get ;) We all can. :hugs:


----------



## karenh

Brandy: Congratz! I really hope this is it for you! Congratulations!

Prayerful: The prayers will be so worth it. Congratulations for having the courage to share.

AFM: We had our orientation interview this afternoon and it went well! Now to start on our paperwork and training. Will update my blog tomorrow.


----------



## Prayerful

Glad the orientation went well Karen! Looking forward to reading your blog tomorrow. How long do they predict the process will take?


----------



## J_Lynn

Prayerful said:


> TLB - Femara is not FDA approved as a fertility medication so most family docs don't know much about it. I do hope she agrees to prescribe it after she has done her research though! Femara is supposed to be great for those with endo.

And PCOS :) They say for whatever reasons, clomid just doesn't help women with PCOS very often. Femara on the other hand, really works amazingly well. Everyone I know in real life who has PCOS tried clomid first with nothing - then within a few cycles of Femara ... BFP. It's so weird.


----------



## J_Lynn

Brandy - any updates?? POAS again?? Pics?? lol Post it!!! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

J_Lynn said:


> Brandy - any updates?? POAS again?? Pics?? lol Post it!!! :)

Yes its much darker this morning :happydance:


I updated my testing thread :)


----------



## karenh

J_Lynn said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> TLB - Femara is not FDA approved as a fertility medication so most family docs don't know much about it. I do hope she agrees to prescribe it after she has done her research though! Femara is supposed to be great for those with endo.
> 
> And PCOS :) They say for whatever reasons, clomid just doesn't help women with PCOS very often. Femara on the other hand, really works amazingly well. Everyone I know in real life who has PCOS tried clomid first with nothing - then within a few cycles of Femara ... BFP. It's so weird.Click to expand...

That was me if you replace the BFP with egg. I never ovulated on Clomid and I went up to 150. I ovulated the first month with femara. I had to go to my RE to get it though.


----------



## Galen

Karen- Fantastic! Onward and upward!!

prayerful- I think you prob made the right decision, even it feels uncertain yet. Props to you for having the courage...that is a big, personal, vulnerable feeling, scary step! I have been a bit more open about proceeding with IVF this time around- whereas last time I told virtually no one outside our parents. I'm not telling everyone I have a conversation with, or posting about it on social media or anything (does this count?!)...but it does seem to feel a bit lighter- the burden of it- since I'm not trying to keep it so tightly under wraps


----------



## ZKinsey

I think everyone's side effects are different with Metformin. I took it for 3 months (2000mg) and LITERALLY every single thing I put in my mouth went right through me, I had constant diarrhea the entire 3 months (TMI....sorry!) But my friend is on it now and has been for a few weeks and hasn't had any problems at all. I guess the only way to find out how it will affect you is to take it!


----------



## mummytoangels

~Brandy~ said:


> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Brandy - any updates?? POAS again?? Pics?? lol Post it!!! :)
> 
> Yes its much darker this morning :happydance:
> 
> 
> I updated my testing thread :)Click to expand...

EEEEEKKKKK omg sweetheart, a massive congrats darling. Wot did u do different this month lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

mummytoangels said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> J_Lynn said:
> 
> 
> Brandy - any updates?? POAS again?? Pics?? lol Post it!!! :)
> 
> Yes its much darker this morning :happydance:
> 
> 
> I updated my testing thread :)Click to expand...
> 
> EEEEEKKKKK omg sweetheart, a massive congrats darling. Wot did u do different this month lolClick to expand...

IVF ;) :happydance::happydance:


I went for my Beta yesterday and at 8DP5DT so 13DPO it was 294. I go back again tomorrow! So excite. :cloud9:


----------



## J_Lynn

ZKinsey said:


> I think everyone's side effects are different with Metformin. I took it for 3 months (2000mg) and LITERALLY every single thing I put in my mouth went right through me, I had constant diarrhea the entire 3 months (TMI....sorry!) But my friend is on it now and has been for a few weeks and hasn't had any problems at all. I guess the only way to find out how it will affect you is to take it!

I was like that for a couple weeks - it was MISERABLE. It finally stopped, but man I thought I was going to die. It was bad!


----------



## mummytoangels

How r all u ladies?

I am on my 2nd last femara pill tnite for this cycle. After being so sure that last cycle was the "one" it turned out my body was just playing evil with me. Not to worry we move on to this month, I no we will b blessed very soon. Xxxxx


----------



## TLB1986

I'm feeling quite excited!! My Doctor prescribed me Femara and I just got a call and it's in at the pharmacy.:happydance: I don't think I have ever been this excited for :af: to come. Just one more week to wait.


----------



## ~Brandy~

TLB1986 said:


> I'm feeling quite excited!! My Doctor prescribed me Femara and I just got a call and it's in at the pharmacy.:happydance: I don't think I have ever been this excited for :af: to come. Just one more week to wait.

Congrats and good luck with the next cycle!


----------



## mummytoangels

TLB1986 said:


> I'm feeling quite excited!! My Doctor prescribed me Femara and I just got a call and it's in at the pharmacy.:happydance: I don't think I have ever been this excited for :af: to come. Just one more week to wait.

Woohoooo good luck sweetheart Xxx


----------



## Galen

Good luck with your cycles you two!


----------



## sugarpi24

Cd1 today :( start femera again next month! This sucks I don't know why this isn't happening.


----------



## PDubs10612

Hi All, just got AF today so I will be starting Femara for the first time on Wednesday...does it generally alter your O date? mine isn't too reliable anyway but has been CD19-23 last 3 months...glad to see some recent successes in the thread :)


----------



## karenh

yes it can alter your O date. OPK are generaly recomended.


----------



## sugarpi24

well doctor called me today and said that since we have done 7 cycles of femera and nothing has happened he wants to do a consult before going any further. so i dont know if that means hes given up and wants me to lose weight before going further...or if hes going to discuss our options or what. im super upset right now....i just want to continue on with the femera to regulate my cycles and hopefully a surprise BFP! so we will see what he says monday.


----------



## PDubs10612

Thanks Karen...I will definitely be using the OPKS :)


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> well doctor called me today and said that since we have done 7 cycles of femera and nothing has happened he wants to do a consult before going any further. so i dont know if that means hes given up and wants me to lose weight before going further...or if hes going to discuss our options or what. im super upset right now....i just want to continue on with the femera to regulate my cycles and hopefully a surprise BFP! so we will see what he says monday.

Good luck! I am guessing you are not having monitored cycles? We couldn't justify paying for more rounds with no results because our RE refuses to do unmonitored cycles. He said it is against the law, which is rediculous. I know a lot of doctors who prescribe it with out monitoring.

Also, my DR never said I need to loose weight to move onto other treatments, and I am really over weight. He may have more options before IVF. I hope he is able to help you conceive and that you find some hope and comfort.


----------



## ~Brandy~

PDubs10612 said:


> Hi All, just got AF today so I will be starting Femara for the first time on Wednesday...does it generally alter your O date? mine isn't too reliable anyway but has been CD19-23 last 3 months...glad to see some recent successes in the thread :)

My o date was normally cd 18-20 with Femara cd 14 exactly. So don't let your guard down it could be very early.


----------



## PDubs10612

Thanks Brandy, I have also read that you can get an early LH surge that is related to the Femara and not your actual ovulation and to wait a few days after the last pill before starting OPKs...I usually don't start the OPKs until CD10 anyway ...FX


----------



## ~Brandy~

PDubs10612 said:


> Thanks Brandy, I have also read that you can get an early LH surge that is related to the Femara and not your actual ovulation and to wait a few days after the last pill before starting OPKs...I usually don't start the OPKs until CD10 anyway ...FX

Yes I didn't start testing till cd 10 or 11 per docs orders.


----------



## LolaM

On femara I was cd14 like clockwork and now I usually O between cd 12 and 14 but what ever day I O, 13 days later AF arrives. Text book dr calls me. Minus a preg of course


----------



## sugarpi24

karenh said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> well doctor called me today and said that since we have done 7 cycles of femera and nothing has happened he wants to do a consult before going any further. so i dont know if that means hes given up and wants me to lose weight before going further...or if hes going to discuss our options or what. im super upset right now....i just want to continue on with the femera to regulate my cycles and hopefully a surprise BFP! so we will see what he says monday.
> 
> Good luck! I am guessing you are not having monitored cycles? We couldn't justify paying for more rounds with no results because our RE refuses to do unmonitored cycles. He said it is against the law, which is rediculous. I know a lot of doctors who prescribe it with out monitoring.
> 
> Also, my DR never said I need to loose weight to move onto other treatments, and I am really over weight. He may have more options before IVF. I hope he is able to help you conceive and that you find some hope and comfort.Click to expand...

yeah my doctor has been doing u/s and blood tests through out the 7 months. and im ovulating and my hubby is fine but still no BFP :( i really hope he doesnt say the only thing left to do is IVF because we ABSOLUTLY cannot afford that for awhile! :(


----------



## Prayerful

Hi Sugarpi! I don't think we've heard from you in a while (unless I just missed your posts). Sorry to see you are still at it. I hope doc has good recommendations for you on Monday.

Hi PDubs. Good luck on Femara. Hopefully you will be one of lucky ones that get a BFP on the first round!

Karen, it is good to see things are moving forward with the adoption!

AFM - Things are not going well on the IVF front at all. Delay #1 was back in June when the clinic was closed for "routine maintenance." Then there was Delay #2 when E2 level was too high and I had to wait a week to start stims. Delay #3: E2 more than double what it should have been after 3 days of stims, so I had to stop stims and recheck in 2 more weeks. Now E2 level is still too high and my follies grew when they weren't supposed to. So this cycle is canceled. I have to wait for AF to arrive, then go back on BCPs and start all over again. So upset and disappointed! 

On a positive note though, we got our first IVF donation! It was 1/3 our stated goal, which means it was actually about 1/4 of the total price for IVF. What a blessing!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:



> Hi Sugarpi! I don't think we've heard from you in a while (unless I just missed your posts). Sorry to see you are still at it. I hope doc has good recommendations for you on Monday.
> 
> Hi PDubs. Good luck on Femara. Hopefully you will be one of lucky ones that get a BFP on the first round!
> 
> Karen, it is good to see things are moving forward with the adoption!
> 
> AFM - Things are not going well on the IVF front at all. Delay #1 was back in June when the clinic was closed for "routine maintenance." Then there was Delay #2 when E2 level was too high and I had to wait a week to start stims. Delay #3: E2 more than double what it should have been after 3 days of stims, so I had to stop stims and recheck in 2 more weeks. Now E2 level is still too high and my follies grew when they weren't supposed to. So this cycle is canceled. I have to wait for AF to arrive, then go back on BCPs and start all over again. So upset and disappointed!
> 
> On a positive note though, we got our first IVF donation! It was 1/3 our stated goal, which means it was actually about 1/4 of the total price for IVF. What a blessing!

I am so sorry to hear that you're having so many issues :( But very happy to hear something did go right for you!

It will happen


----------



## Galen

Prayerful! Just read about your donation! That is incredible! Now it all starts to come together.... :)

Hi all! Good luck to the new ladies!

Sugarpi- I hope your consult goes well. There are definitely options before IVF...what about a hybrid cycle, femara + injects? Maybe you just need to get 2 or 3 follies out there instead of 1? Have you done any of those yet? I don't recall...

Karen and Lola- hope all is well with your current and forthcoming little ones!!

I had my egg retrieval today. Got more eggs than I anticipated...here's hoping the rest of the cycle continues to go well...


----------



## sugarpi24

Galen said:


> Prayerful! Just read about your donation! That is incredible! Now it all starts to come together.... :)
> 
> Hi all! Good luck to the new ladies!
> 
> Sugarpi- I hope your consult goes well. There are definitely options before IVF...what about a hybrid cycle, femara + injects? Maybe you just need to get 2 or 3 follies out there instead of 1? Have you done any of those yet? I don't recall...
> 
> Karen and Lola- hope all is well with your current and forthcoming little ones!!
> 
> I had my egg retrieval today. Got more eggs than I anticipated...here's hoping the rest of the cycle continues to go well...

Good luck on your cycle!! Sounds good so far :)

Yes I have done injections and femera and I had several good eggs 2-3 at least but it got to expensive so we stopped. But femera makes me have at least 1 egg and hubbys sperm is all good...so I don't know why we would change anything. But we will see Monday what the doctor has to say. :)


----------



## karenh

Prayerful: I am so sorry you are having so many setbacks, that is so frustrating. I hope that everything gets on track and you get your little miracle. That is awesome about your first donation! I hope they keep coming!

Galen: Congrats on your retrieval! How many did you get? How many fertilized?

AFM: I am just waiting for my social worker to get back on vacation to review some paperwork and see if we can move on to our training and our home study. We are slowly making progress. Also, I am almost ready to order the puzzle! I have decided it will just me my family, because it was like pulling teeth to get DH family to participate, and I was tired of waiting. Now my dad and I are working on the layout and then it will be ordered! I cant wait!


----------



## PDubs10612

So went to FS today and had my CD3 B/W and U/S...they told me I had no follicles...but I heard them measuring them during the U/S so I asked "none or none large enough to mature in time?" they said, not large enough...I distinctly heard them say 1.5, 5.3, 0 and 0...so I guess I had 4...and they see both ovaries, but both are very small...I am a wreck..will be spending the day researching "follicles" today...me and DH are going to talk tonight about possibly starting the adoption process sooner than January as no fertility process is going to help me if I can't even produce follicles...


----------



## TLB1986

So this Friday I will be starting my first round with Femara. :thumbup:


----------



## karenh

PDubs10612 said:


> So went to FS today and had my CD3 B/W and U/S...they told me I had no follicles...but I heard them measuring them during the U/S so I asked "none or none large enough to mature in time?" they said, not large enough...I distinctly heard them say 1.5, 5.3, 0 and 0...so I guess I had 4...and they see both ovaries, but both are very small...I am a wreck..will be spending the day researching "follicles" today...me and DH are going to talk tonight about possibly starting the adoption process sooner than January as no fertility process is going to help me if I can't even produce follicles...

What did they say can be done about your follicles not being big enough? I haven't heard of this. Sorry. I am so sorry that this is so rough and you have to go through this. If you do go the adoption route, it is also rough, but a miracle. There is a group of us that are going through adoption, and some that have adopted since the thread was started. It is amazing to see families brought together. I hope one way or the other you and your DH will be able to have the family you desire.


----------



## karenh

TLB1986 said:


> So this Friday I will be starting my first round with Femara. :thumbup:

Yay! Good luck!


----------



## PDubs10612

The doctor was sick today so the nurse couldn't tell me too much about what I should be doing (or if I should even take the Femara this month) I am going to ask the nurse for a followup appt. with the FS when she calls this afternoon with my bloodwork numbers...as for adoption I sent an email this morning to start the process so will see how it goes...I am in Canada so I'm sure it's different than in USA but still not easy either...my sister started the process a few months ago so at least I have someone I can talk to...2 of my cousins also adopted 2 each so I have some resources :)


----------



## ltrip84

Hello everyone! I was just looking for some support since I'm getting ready to start my second month on Femara. Can anyone give me their success stories of taking Femara and list any side effects they have experienced?

My first month of 2.5 mg on Femara (along with 1700 mg of metformin and 45mg of actos), I ovulated! That is a huge success considering I only ovulated 1 of the 5 months I took Clomid. I believe I am having more intense S/E on Femara than clomid though. With clomid, I had hot flashes and once my dosage was increased, the hot flashes were more intense and I was irritable. With Femara, it seems I became majorly depressed and I had a few hot flashes with it too (not as bad). It seems the depression got better a few days after ovulation, but it was pretty bad. I cried almost every day. And I mean I SOBBED! lol. My poor OH.

Please let me know if Femara worked for you and any side effects you had. Also, if you have PCOS (I do). I need hope!! :wacko: After a year and 1/2 of TTC, I don't know how others do it having to try for so long. It's so hard!


----------



## ltrip84

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ticker/3e38cd/ttc.png


----------



## karenh

PDubs10612 said:


> The doctor was sick today so the nurse couldn't tell me too much about what I should be doing (or if I should even take the Femara this month) I am going to ask the nurse for a followup appt. with the FS when she calls this afternoon with my bloodwork numbers...as for adoption I sent an email this morning to start the process so will see how it goes...I am in Canada so I'm sure it's different than in USA but still not easy either...my sister started the process a few months ago so at least I have someone I can talk to...2 of my cousins also adopted 2 each so I have some resources :)

That is good that you will have so much support! Adoption is so different from country to country and here in the US from state to state. We have some wonderful ladies from england on the other forum and it is fun to see the differences and similarities.


----------



## karenh

ltrip84 said:


> Hello everyone! I was just looking for some support since I'm getting ready to start my second month on Femara. Can anyone give me their success stories of taking Femara and list any side effects they have experienced?
> 
> My first month of 2.5 mg on Femara (along with 1700 mg of metformin and 45mg of actos), I ovulated! That is a huge success considering I only ovulated 1 of the 5 months I took Clomid. I believe I am having more intense S/E on Femara than clomid though. With clomid, I had hot flashes and once my dosage was increased, the hot flashes were more intense and I was irritable. With Femara, it seems I became majorly depressed and I had a few hot flashes with it too (not as bad). It seems the depression got better a few days after ovulation, but it was pretty bad. I cried almost every day. And I mean I SOBBED! lol. My poor OH.
> 
> Please let me know if Femara worked for you and any side effects you had. Also, if you have PCOS (I do). I need hope!! :wacko: After a year and 1/2 of TTC, I don't know how others do it having to try for so long. It's so hard!

Sorry, I don't have a success story, other than I have PCOS, never ovulated on Clomid, and did every month with Femara. I did get pregnant my 4th IUI with Femara but it was ectopic. I didn't get pregnant the next two IUIs and we have moved onto adoption. I didn't have nearly the side effecs with Femara as I did with Clomid. I did get a few hot flashes, but that was it. I am sorry Femara wasn't great to you. Hopefully this next cycle will be better.


----------



## PDubs10612

have a followup on CD12 to do more bloods and another u/s but good to start the femara today so hopefully we see some progression, or at least have a chance to discuss options without waiting another whole cycle


----------



## PDubs10612

karenh - visiting your blog now, and also love your michael buble quote :)


----------



## karenh

PDubs10612 said:


> karenh - visiting your blog now, and also love your michael buble quote :)

Thank you! You are so sweet! Good luck with your journey. I hope you get some answers soon.


----------



## MMW430

ltrip84 said:


> Hello everyone! I was just looking for some support since I'm getting ready to start my second month on Femara. Can anyone give me their success stories of taking Femara and list any side effects they have experienced?
> 
> My first month of 2.5 mg on Femara (along with 1700 mg of metformin and 45mg of actos), I ovulated! That is a huge success considering I only ovulated 1 of the 5 months I took Clomid. I believe I am having more intense S/E on Femara than clomid though. With clomid, I had hot flashes and once my dosage was increased, the hot flashes were more intense and I was irritable. With Femara, it seems I became majorly depressed and I had a few hot flashes with it too (not as bad). It seems the depression got better a few days after ovulation, but it was pretty bad. I cried almost every day. And I mean I SOBBED! lol. My poor OH.
> 
> Please let me know if Femara worked for you and any side effects you had. Also, if you have PCOS (I do). I need hope!! :wacko: After a year and 1/2 of TTC, I don't know how others do it having to try for so long. It's so hard!

Femara didn't work for me, either. Wish it had. I did ovulate every month. We ended up doing IVF. I remember having night sweats with Femara and being a little moody, but that might have been because I was so frustrated with TTC.


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> ltrip84 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I was just looking for some support since I'm getting ready to start my second month on Femara. Can anyone give me their success stories of taking Femara and list any side effects they have experienced?
> 
> My first month of 2.5 mg on Femara (along with 1700 mg of metformin and 45mg of actos), I ovulated! That is a huge success considering I only ovulated 1 of the 5 months I took Clomid. I believe I am having more intense S/E on Femara than clomid though. With clomid, I had hot flashes and once my dosage was increased, the hot flashes were more intense and I was irritable. With Femara, it seems I became majorly depressed and I had a few hot flashes with it too (not as bad). It seems the depression got better a few days after ovulation, but it was pretty bad. I cried almost every day. And I mean I SOBBED! lol. My poor OH.
> 
> Please let me know if Femara worked for you and any side effects you had. Also, if you have PCOS (I do). I need hope!! :wacko: After a year and 1/2 of TTC, I don't know how others do it having to try for so long. It's so hard!
> 
> Femara didn't work for me, either. Wish it had. I did ovulate every month. We ended up doing IVF. I remember having night sweats with Femara and being a little moody, but that might have been because I was so frustrated with TTC.Click to expand...

How are you?!? Are you finding out if it is pink or blue this coming month?!?


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ltrip84 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I was just looking for some support since I'm getting ready to start my second month on Femara. Can anyone give me their success stories of taking Femara and list any side effects they have experienced?
> 
> My first month of 2.5 mg on Femara (along with 1700 mg of metformin and 45mg of actos), I ovulated! That is a huge success considering I only ovulated 1 of the 5 months I took Clomid. I believe I am having more intense S/E on Femara than clomid though. With clomid, I had hot flashes and once my dosage was increased, the hot flashes were more intense and I was irritable. With Femara, it seems I became majorly depressed and I had a few hot flashes with it too (not as bad). It seems the depression got better a few days after ovulation, but it was pretty bad. I cried almost every day. And I mean I SOBBED! lol. My poor OH.
> 
> Please let me know if Femara worked for you and any side effects you had. Also, if you have PCOS (I do). I need hope!! :wacko: After a year and 1/2 of TTC, I don't know how others do it having to try for so long. It's so hard!
> 
> Femara didn't work for me, either. Wish it had. I did ovulate every month. We ended up doing IVF. I remember having night sweats with Femara and being a little moody, but that might have been because I was so frustrated with TTC.Click to expand...
> 
> How are you?!? Are you finding out if it is pink or blue this coming month?!?Click to expand...

Oh, I'm good! We find out on August 20th. I'm dying to know. My mom told me today when I was talking to her on the phone that she thinks I'm having a boy. When I asked why, she said because she thinks I'm carrying low (even though I'm not showing hugely) and that when she thinks about it, she thinks it's a boy. I really can't wait. It'll make all the heartburn, and round ligament pain worth it.


----------



## Cridge

ltrip - femara didn't work for me (gonal-f is my miracle drug), but I believe that one or the other, either clomid or femara, will help you ovulate, not necessarily both. Hmm... does that make sense? I think one or the other will work better for you - so if you didn't respond well to clomid, then I think you'll respond better to femara. :) GL!


----------



## Galen

MMW- Ugh, heartburn tends to sound like no big thing, but in reality it is the worst!! Hope it settles for you. Cant wait to hear about your big US!!! Glad all else is well.

PDub- glad you were able to get started on the Femara...maybe your day 3 scan was something different, but in general, I thought on day 3 they didn't want to see big follicles. Maybe they just meant the total number? Either way, glad you're moving on and good luck!!

Itrip- welcome and good luck. Femara didn't work for me either, but I think I'm kind of a refractory case. I'm doing IVF again to conceive #2, but did try Femara in between in the hopes I would get lucky. I do know Femara can be very good for PCO though, so if your other angles ar under control it sounds like you have good chances! Good luck!!

Karen- We currently have 6 embies incubating away! 7 mature eggs and 6 fertilized. They actually retrieved 15 eggs, but it appears I had 2 separate cohorts developing and the smaller group were not mature yet. I had initially thought we would have 8 to work with after my first scan, but then got hopeful once the others started popping up, so I am a little bummed that half of those were immature, but I am really grateful to have the 6 today!! 85% fertilization, that's our best rate yet in all our cycles, so I'm hoping it means good things!!

I need to go back to your blog and catch up!


----------



## karenh

Galen said:


> MMW- Ugh, heartburn tends to sound like no big thing, but in reality it is the worst!! Hope it settles for you. Cant wait to hear about your big US!!! Glad all else is well.
> 
> PDub- glad you were able to get started on the Femara...maybe your day 3 scan was something different, but in general, I thought on day 3 they didn't want to see big follicles. Maybe they just meant the total number? Either way, glad you're moving on and good luck!!
> 
> Itrip- welcome and good luck. Femara didn't work for me either, but I think I'm kind of a refractory case. I'm doing IVF again to conceive #2, but did try Femara in between in the hopes I would get lucky. I do know Femara can be very good for PCO though, so if your other angles ar under control it sounds like you have good chances! Good luck!!
> 
> Karen- We currently have 6 embies incubating away! 7 mature eggs and 6 fertilized. They actually retrieved 15 eggs, but it appears I had 2 separate cohorts developing and the smaller group were not mature yet. I had initially thought we would have 8 to work with after my first scan, but then got hopeful once the others started popping up, so I am a little bummed that half of those were immature, but I am really grateful to have the 6 today!! 85% fertilization, that's our best rate yet in all our cycles, so I'm hoping it means good things!!
> 
> I need to go back to your blog and catch up!

Those numbers sounds great! Good luck!


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ltrip84 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I was just looking for some support since I'm getting ready to start my second month on Femara. Can anyone give me their success stories of taking Femara and list any side effects they have experienced?
> 
> My first month of 2.5 mg on Femara (along with 1700 mg of metformin and 45mg of actos), I ovulated! That is a huge success considering I only ovulated 1 of the 5 months I took Clomid. I believe I am having more intense S/E on Femara than clomid though. With clomid, I had hot flashes and once my dosage was increased, the hot flashes were more intense and I was irritable. With Femara, it seems I became majorly depressed and I had a few hot flashes with it too (not as bad). It seems the depression got better a few days after ovulation, but it was pretty bad. I cried almost every day. And I mean I SOBBED! lol. My poor OH.
> 
> Please let me know if Femara worked for you and any side effects you had. Also, if you have PCOS (I do). I need hope!! :wacko: After a year and 1/2 of TTC, I don't know how others do it having to try for so long. It's so hard!
> 
> Femara didn't work for me, either. Wish it had. I did ovulate every month. We ended up doing IVF. I remember having night sweats with Femara and being a little moody, but that might have been because I was so frustrated with TTC.Click to expand...
> 
> How are you?!? Are you finding out if it is pink or blue this coming month?!?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, I'm good! We find out on August 20th. I'm dying to know. My mom told me today when I was talking to her on the phone that she thinks I'm having a boy. When I asked why, she said because she thinks I'm carrying low (even though I'm not showing hugely) and that when she thinks about it, she thinks it's a boy. I really can't wait. It'll make all the heartburn, and round ligament pain worth it.Click to expand...

That is so exciting! Just a few more weeks. We will see if mother's intuition is right!


----------



## MMW430

Galen said:


> MMW- Ugh, heartburn tends to sound like no big thing, but in reality it is the worst!! Hope it settles for you. Cant wait to hear about your big US!!! Glad all else is well.
> 
> PDub- glad you were able to get started on the Femara...maybe your day 3 scan was something different, but in general, I thought on day 3 they didn't want to see big follicles. Maybe they just meant the total number? Either way, glad you're moving on and good luck!!
> 
> Itrip- welcome and good luck. Femara didn't work for me either, but I think I'm kind of a refractory case. I'm doing IVF again to conceive #2, but did try Femara in between in the hopes I would get lucky. I do know Femara can be very good for PCO though, so if your other angles ar under control it sounds like you have good chances! Good luck!!
> 
> Karen- We currently have 6 embies incubating away! 7 mature eggs and 6 fertilized. They actually retrieved 15 eggs, but it appears I had 2 separate cohorts developing and the smaller group were not mature yet. I had initially thought we would have 8 to work with after my first scan, but then got hopeful once the others started popping up, so I am a little bummed that half of those were immature, but I am really grateful to have the 6 today!! 85% fertilization, that's our best rate yet in all our cycles, so I'm hoping it means good things!!
> 
> I need to go back to your blog and catch up!

If I remember correctly, I had 15 retrieved, too. By day 5, I had 6 that could be used. We have 5 frozen, now.


----------



## Prayerful

karenh said:


> AFM: I am just waiting for my social worker to get back on vacation to review some paperwork and see if we can move on to our training and our home study. We are slowly making progress. Also, I am almost ready to order the puzzle! I have decided it will just me my family, because it was like pulling teeth to get DH family to participate, and I was tired of waiting. Now my dad and I are working on the layout and then it will be ordered! I cant wait!

That is exiting Karen. I'm sure you can't wait to get that puzzle and hang it up on the wall!


----------



## Prayerful

Good luck TLB!

PDubs - Sorry for the scare but glad you are able to move forward. I hope you are pleasantly surprised with how this cycle goes!

ltrip - Femara didn't work for me but I did experience less side effects than with Clomid. I had a few headaches and minimal hot flashes but that was it. We have moved on to IVF since we found out DH has low binding capability. Be sure to talk to your FS if the depression is too bad. They can try you on another treatment or give you something to help with the depression. Good luck to you!

Galen - 6 mature and fertilized is great! Do you know yet when transfer day will be?


----------



## karenh

Prayerful said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> AFM: I am just waiting for my social worker to get back on vacation to review some paperwork and see if we can move on to our training and our home study. We are slowly making progress. Also, I am almost ready to order the puzzle! I have decided it will just me my family, because it was like pulling teeth to get DH family to participate, and I was tired of waiting. Now my dad and I are working on the layout and then it will be ordered! I cant wait!
> 
> That is exiting Karen. I'm sure you can't wait to get that puzzle and hang it up on the wall!Click to expand...

Nope, I can't wait. However it will be a while. It is a 1000 piece puzzle and so far we have 25 pieces sponsored. I am not sure that we can even make the border. I am hopful we will make it some day.


----------



## sugarpi24

Well IVF is the next option...its $20,000-25,000 but ill call them Monday and talk to a lady about what my insurance would cover...then go from there. We can do special financing and payments...but we are going to try and elimante some debt first...the doctor is frustrated and doesn't know why I'm not pregnant yet says dh looks fine...km ovulating now...so its unexplained...but his goal is to get us our family and IVF will get us there. He doesn't think we should have any problems concieving with IVF. And he is giving me prometrum to regulate my periods.


----------



## karenh

$20,000-$25,000 is outragous. Our clinic here is one of the top three in the country and it is only $15,000. Maybe you should come visit. It would be cheaper. $15,000 + airfair. You could stay with us. :winkwink:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Hi Everyone! Sorry have to make it quick because I am at work :( 

Has my scan today I have TWINS measuring right on track! We saw the sac and fetal pole.. thought we saw the hearts flicker but they werent 100% sure.

We go back in next week ;)


----------



## Mrs.Stinski

Hey ladies!! I havent been in here in so long, congrats to all the BFPs!!!! I hope everyone is doing well :)

AFM, I am finally getting back to normal. The past 2 months have been a bit crazy for me. AF would not go away, showed up 6/12 and FINALLY got it to stop with meds on 7/15....34 days of her was enough!!! I ended up having to have a d&c and found out I had a MMC. I was devastated and in horrible pain for like a week (this was last week) and I am now finally feeling much better, although I still have some cramps on and off. After meeting with a new OBGYN and having a ton of tests run, we have come to the conclusion that I am unable to carry a child. I go Friday for all of my final test results and he can tell me exactly what is wrong with me and give me some answers. While all of this is really difficult for me, my cousin has lovingly offered to be my surrogate, how amazing is that!?! So we are moving forward with that and trying to figure out what we do next. I am meeting with an attorney next Monday to determine, legally, what needs to be done and then we will be moving towards IVF and all that it entails. I have no clue what Im in for, but its worth a try!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol if only :) I hope its less if our insurance covers some of it...we will see.


----------



## TonyaG

Wow Brandy TWINS!!! That's amazing! Good luck


----------



## ~Brandy~

sugarpi24 said:


> Well IVF is the next option...its $20,000-25,000 but ill call them Monday and talk to a lady about what my insurance would cover...then go from there. We can do special financing and payments...but we are going to try and elimante some debt first...the doctor is frustrated and doesn't know why I'm not pregnant yet says dh looks fine...km ovulating now...so its unexplained...but his goal is to get us our family and IVF will get us there. He doesn't think we should have any problems concieving with IVF. And he is giving me prometrum to regulate my periods.

I have never heard of it costing this much. That's highway robbery! I checked prices from doctors all over the country as well as outside the country and I was never quoted that much.


----------



## karenh

MrsStinski: Wow! Big news. How sweet of your cousin to offer to do that for you. Good luck in your new journey.

Brandy: Congratz on the twins! That is so exciting!


----------



## TLB1986

So happy... today is my last day taking Femara for this cycle!! I really hope I get a BFP this month.

Sending :dust: to all you amazing ladies!!


----------



## sugarpi24

~Brandy~ said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> Well IVF is the next option...its $20,000-25,000 but ill call them Monday and talk to a lady about what my insurance would cover...then go from there. We can do special financing and payments...but we are going to try and elimante some debt first...the doctor is frustrated and doesn't know why I'm not pregnant yet says dh looks fine...km ovulating now...so its unexplained...but his goal is to get us our family and IVF will get us there. He doesn't think we should have any problems concieving with IVF. And he is giving me prometrum to regulate my periods.
> 
> I have never heard of it costing this much. That's highway robbery! I checked prices from doctors all over the country as well as outside the country and I was never quoted that much.Click to expand...

Oh I also meant to say its 3 ivfs and 3 FETS and 100% refundable if I don't bring home a baby :) maybe that sounds better lol


----------



## Galen

LOL Sugarpi! Yes, I think that makes a big difference :) That's actually a decent deal, unless you get pregnant the first time, but then I think you probably don't even care, because you've got a baby!! And it's not like anybody wants to do this any more times than necessary! I wish the very best of luck, and who knows, maybe your miracle will happen before that?!

Brandy I posted on the other thread, but so exciting about your TWINS!

MrsStinski- I am very sorry to hear of your news. I imagine there must a grieving process to go through and I hope you are doing ok. Amazing news about your cousin though, and very exciting that you are able to get the ball rolling so quickly. Wishing you all the best!

I had my transfer 4 days ago. I tried to do modified bed rest, but found it nearly impossible with a toddler, even with DH's help. She ran and leaped onto me on the couch and landed squarely on my pelvis. I'm sure it doesn't really matter, but of course I'm thinking maybe we didn't give the babies to be the warmest welcome :)

Now we wait. And obsess. I hope I won't be clinically insane by the time test date rolls around.


----------



## Galen

Good luck TLB!

Karen- any adoption updates? 

Lola- how goes it with you and the little man?


----------



## karenh

Sugarpi: Yes, that makes a BIG difference! I hope it works. Good luck!

Galen: I am sure you little one jumping on you didnt make a difference, although I know every little thing goes through our minds. When do you start testing?

Adoption updates? Well We have selected an agency and paid the application/homestudy fee. We have also completed part one of the paperwork and part two should get here today. We start our training tonight.


----------



## Galen

Woo Karen! You guys are moving right along! What comes after training?


----------



## karenh

Galen said:


> Woo Karen! You guys are moving right along! What comes after training?

Interviews. : )


----------



## LolaM

Galen said:


> Good luck TLB!
> 
> Karen- any adoption updates?
> 
> Lola- how goes it with you and the little man?


It goes TERRIBLE!! Baby has 2 siblings and we ewere told today that they need to be moved from the home they are in and if we dont take them, they will find a home for all 3 kids and we will lose baby boy :growlmad::cry:


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> Galen said:
> 
> 
> Good luck TLB!
> 
> Karen- any adoption updates?
> 
> Lola- how goes it with you and the little man?
> 
> 
> It goes TERRIBLE!! Baby has 2 siblings and we ewere told today that they need to be moved from the home they are in and if we dont take them, they will find a home for all 3 kids and we will lose baby boy :growlmad::cry:Click to expand...

Oh No! I am so sorry. That is terrable! What are you going to do? How old are the other two?


----------



## Galen

OH NO!!!! I can't imagine...how frustrating/angering/sad/awful. Why all the sudden do they have to be placed together if they've been apart this whole time? I hope that doesn't sound insensitive, but it doesn't make sense. Are they just trying to bully you into taking all 3? Again, I don't mean this to sound insensitive, so if you read it that way, please know it's not my intention, but I don't understand...


----------



## LolaM

no, it DOESNT sound insensative, it sounds rational and its a good question, im not sure why they werent placed in a home together when baby was removed. Im pretty pissed and so is hubs but we have a plan and if we have to take all 3, so that we dont lose baby, then by-jesus we will cram them in that tiny room! I do not appreciate being strong-armed into something they KNEW we werent prepared for! We are basically done with FC no matter what hte outcome, i didnt sign up for THIS bs--it is definatly bullying, but i dont really know what we can do about it


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> no, it DOESNT sound insensative, it sounds rational and its a good question, im not sure why they werent placed in a home together when baby was removed. Im pretty pissed and so is hubs but we have a plan and if we have to take all 3, so that we dont lose baby, then by-jesus we will cram them in that tiny room! I do not appreciate being strong-armed into something they KNEW we werent prepared for! We are basically done with FC no matter what hte outcome, i didnt sign up for THIS bs--it is definatly bullying, but i dont really know what we can do about it

I am so sorry you are having such a bad experiance. People keep asking me why we don't do foster care again, and why we don't adopt from the state. This is exactly why. I hope something works out for you guys.


----------



## Galen

Lola- I know you will do what is right for that baby and for your family. I hope it works out the best it can for all of you, without you feeling backed into a corner over it all. Hang tough! (Ha Ha... I have a feeling you are an extremely tough cookie, so you don't need my pep talk!) :)

I am saddened by the questionable integrity of the system :( I guess they probably feel backed into a corner in their own way at times though, but still...


----------



## LolaM

Galen said:


> Lola- I know you will do what is right for that baby and for your family. I hope it works out the best it can for all of you, without you feeling backed into a corner over it all. Hang tough! (Ha Ha... I have a feeling you are an extremely tough cookie, so you don't need my pep talk!) :)
> 
> I am saddened by the questionable integrity of the system :( I guess they probably feel backed into a corner in their own way at times though, but still...

our guardian adlitem told us teh same thing, dont take them because you are being bulled into it, she siad it would be more work for HER dealing with CPS seperating the family, which-by-the-by-isnt even togheter, and that we were absolutly allowed to get a lawyer of our own and we are doing just that. The rights are officially being terminated, and mother will have her say if she shows up, in 30 days


----------



## karenh

Good luck Lola, I really hope all works out for you.


----------



## Cridge

Oh no Lola! What a bind. How old are the other 2 kids? I think that those 2 should stay together for sure, but they never really knew the baby, and it just makes more sense for the baby to stay where he's been loved, instead of have to move again. So sad. But you are ready to take all 3? Instant family! :dohh:


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Oh no Lola! What a bind. How old are the other 2 kids? I think that those 2 should stay together for sure, but they never really knew the baby, and it just makes more sense for the baby to stay where he's been loved, instead of have to move again. So sad. But you are ready to take all 3? Instant family! :dohh:

we dont know them, there has never been a visit, and truely--we dont have room. CPS says put them in bunk beds, but i think that is them being LAAAAAZY and not wanting to look for ahome for the other 2. We are getting a lawyer, so hopefully that changes things for our good.


----------



## Prayerful

Oh my, Lola! What a headache and a huge frustration! It sounds like you've got a plan though and I hope it all works out for you, DH, and that precious baby boy!

Sorry it has come down to IVF, Sugarpi. I agree with Galen. The price you were quoted is actually a really great deal for all that you are being offered within that package. Hopefully you won't need to go through that many steps to get your miracle though. FX it will work for you on the first try!

Mrs. Stinski, I know that must have been such difficult news to bear. What a blessing that your cousin stepped up to help! IVF is certainly a much different world but as with everything, it will be so worth it to finally have your little one in your arms. I wish the best of luck to you! Please keep us updated with the process and with your final test results that I believe you got today. 

Galen - I hope you are holding up well through the TWW and not driving yourself too crazy with worry and anticipation!

Yay Karen! :happydance: I hope things continue to keep moving along well for you.


----------



## sugarpi24

Lola that would be so frustrating and stressful! I really hope your lawyer can help you guys out! 

I hope it happens on the first try! Doctor seems pretty confident...and he was very frustrated that we werent pregnant yet...he said he was quite surprised we arent yet...so i guess thats good right?! lol hubby and I have been working LOTS of overtime this week and more to come to help pay off the debt so we can move forward with the process for IVF...we were bad with credit cards and are now paying for it...everytime a store asked us "do you want to apply for a store card to save 15% today?" Its like YES! lol but boy oh boy that was BAD! so by the end of this month i will have cancelled at least 7 store cards! :/ our car will be paid off by sept. next year so maybe work on getting that paid off sooner... :) feels good to work on our debt!....only to get more into debt with IVF lol 

Karen-Sounds like everything is going smoothly for you! 

Hope everyone else is doing good! have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## ~Brandy~

sugarpi24 said:


> Lola that would be so frustrating and stressful! I really hope your lawyer can help you guys out!
> 
> I hope it happens on the first try! Doctor seems pretty confident...and he was very frustrated that we werent pregnant yet...he said he was quite surprised we arent yet...so i guess thats good right?! lol hubby and I have been working LOTS of overtime this week and more to come to help pay off the debt so we can move forward with the process for IVF...we were bad with credit cards and are now paying for it...everytime a store asked us "do you want to apply for a store card to save 15% today?" Its like YES! lol but boy oh boy that was BAD! so by the end of this month i will have cancelled at least 7 store cards! :/ our car will be paid off by sept. next year so maybe work on getting that paid off sooner... :) feels good to work on our debt!....only to get more into debt with IVF lol
> 
> Karen-Sounds like everything is going smoothly for you!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good! have a good weekend everyone!

Good Luck to you! I hope it all works out the first try. It's the best thing I EVER did.


----------



## sugarpi24

how many did you transfer Brandy?


----------



## MMW430

sugarpi24 said:


> Lola that would be so frustrating and stressful! I really hope your lawyer can help you guys out!
> 
> I hope it happens on the first try! Doctor seems pretty confident...and he was very frustrated that we werent pregnant yet...he said he was quite surprised we arent yet...so i guess thats good right?! lol hubby and I have been working LOTS of overtime this week and more to come to help pay off the debt so we can move forward with the process for IVF...we were bad with credit cards and are now paying for it...everytime a store asked us "do you want to apply for a store card to save 15% today?" Its like YES! lol but boy oh boy that was BAD! so by the end of this month i will have cancelled at least 7 store cards! :/ our car will be paid off by sept. next year so maybe work on getting that paid off sooner... :) feels good to work on our debt!....only to get more into debt with IVF lol
> 
> Karen-Sounds like everything is going smoothly for you!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good! have a good weekend everyone!

Good luck! It worked on the first try for me too. We only transferred one.


----------



## Prayerful

sugarpi24 said:


> Lola that would be so frustrating and stressful! I really hope your lawyer can help you guys out!
> 
> I hope it happens on the first try! Doctor seems pretty confident...and he was very frustrated that we werent pregnant yet...he said he was quite surprised we arent yet...so i guess thats good right?! lol hubby and I have been working LOTS of overtime this week and more to come to help pay off the debt so we can move forward with the process for IVF...we were bad with credit cards and are now paying for it...everytime a store asked us "do you want to apply for a store card to save 15% today?" Its like YES! lol but boy oh boy that was BAD! so by the end of this month i will have cancelled at least 7 store cards! :/ our car will be paid off by sept. next year so maybe work on getting that paid off sooner... :) feels good to work on our debt!....only to get more into debt with IVF lol
> 
> Karen-Sounds like everything is going smoothly for you!
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing good! have a good weekend everyone!

Dave Ramsey (financial expert that DH is obsessed with :haha:) would be so proud of you for cancelling your credit cards!! It is exciting to start paying down the debts. 

I know what you mean about getting out of debt just to go back into it with IVF though. We were doing SO good and are even close to paying off our house (and by that I mean just under 40K) and now we have to deplete our savings AND go back into debt for IVF. Oh so frustrating but if it works, oh so worth it!! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

sugarpi24 said:


> how many did you transfer Brandy?

We transferred 3 eggs but we were hoping for twins. We were given a 65% chance of getting a bfp with 3 eggs and of that 65% we were told 25% chance of twins.


We have 9 frosty tots in reserve too in case we decide to have another transfer in the years to come it would only cost about 1500.


----------



## sugarpi24

Thanks guys!!! Getting into that much debt is surely scary! I think we will only transfer 2 and go from there. Glad IVF has helped some ppl conceive! It's helping us get motivated to pay off credit cards so I guess that's good lol oi! Hope you guys have a good rest of your weekend!!


----------



## Chook

Lola!!! That's f-ing crap!!! I can't even imagine how you feel right now. I can't believe they would try and bully you guys like this. Your baby wouldn't even know the siblings and the siblings would hardly know the baby! I'm soooo angry for you right now. I truly hope it all works out. 

Afm I'm on the ivf train again. Off to egg collection tomorrow. This is our 5th and last attempt. Moving on to donor egg if it doesn't work this time. Pretty sad considering I'm only 33 but it just seems like my eggs have a genetic issue. 

Congrats to all who have their bfp's! Can't wait to you have a child in your arms Karen. Hopefully you won't be waiting to much longer. Xox


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> Lola!!! That's f-ing crap!!! I can't even imagine how you feel right now. I can't believe they would try and bully you guys like this. Your baby wouldn't even know the siblings and the siblings would hardly know the baby! I'm soooo angry for you right now. I truly hope it all works out.
> 
> Afm I'm on the ivf train again. Off to egg collection tomorrow. This is our 5th and last attempt. Moving on to donor egg if it doesn't work this time. Pretty sad considering I'm only 33 but it just seems like my eggs have a genetic issue.
> 
> Congrats to all who have their bfp's! Can't wait to you have a child in your arms Karen. Hopefully you won't be waiting to much longer. Xox


Yeah, im pretty pissed. Its a no-win situation. We dont take them, wish we had and lose our baby or we DO take them and wind up miserable. We just dont know what to do...but ive got my fingers crossed for you. Der and I were doing IUI at this time last year, and here we are still no pregnancies.


----------



## Prayerful

Chook said:


> Lola!!! That's f-ing crap!!! I can't even imagine how you feel right now. I can't believe they would try and bully you guys like this. Your baby wouldn't even know the siblings and the siblings would hardly know the baby! I'm soooo angry for you right now. I truly hope it all works out.
> 
> Afm I'm on the ivf train again. Off to egg collection tomorrow. This is our 5th and last attempt. Moving on to donor egg if it doesn't work this time. Pretty sad considering I'm only 33 but it just seems like my eggs have a genetic issue.
> 
> Congrats to all who have their bfp's! Can't wait to you have a child in your arms Karen. Hopefully you won't be waiting to much longer. Xox

Glad you're back at it again Chook. Really praying this one works for you! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Chook

Thank you prayerful! I just can't seem to stop lol. I can't being to imagine how tormented yourself and super sperm hubby must be over this Lola. I'm thinking of you xox


----------



## Chook

I need to catch up. We're are you up to prayerful?


----------



## LotusBlossom

Chook- Sorry to hear it has taken so many tries and still bfn. I have everything crossed that this is your cycle. We're paying off the last IVF and FET rounds and hoping to try again next year. It's hard to have paid more than $22,000 only to have heartbreak and surgery, but I think we've removed an obstacle by removing the blocked (endo) tube. Fingers crossed!

I hope to see your BFP soon!


----------



## karenh

Chook I really hope this time works for you! It has been such a rough journey. If you do have to move to donor egg I wish you all the best. I have two friends pregnant right now with donor eggs.


----------



## sugarpi24

talk to the lady that deals with the insurance today about IVF and see if our insurance covers anything....she said most likely since they have to put it as it leading up to IVF (all the lab work) than most likely not. I asked if we were to do the 3 IVF program for $23,400 and if it took on the first try if we would get money back and she said no...we would still have to pay it all she said thats what the down fall is about that 100% refund program. but we would have to pay $1,016 out of pocket for the anesthesia and such. And we will have to pay for the medications out of pocket if our insurance doesnt cover those. She is calling the insurance company to get answers and emailing me exact prices that we need. so guess we will just try and pay off as much debt as possible and then apply. now for those that did the IVF did you have to pay it all up front before they went and did the IVF procedure. She is telling me that you do...but i think that means that you have to get the loan and then you can start the procedure while making payments...idk im confused about that.


----------



## ~Brandy~

sugarpi24 said:


> talk to the lady that deals with the insurance today about IVF and see if our insurance covers anything....she said most likely since they have to put it as it leading up to IVF (all the lab work) than most likely not. I asked if we were to do the 3 IVF program for $23,400 and if it took on the first try if we would get money back and she said no...we would still have to pay it all she said thats what the down fall is about that 100% refund program. but we would have to pay $1,016 out of pocket for the anesthesia and such. And we will have to pay for the medications out of pocket if our insurance doesnt cover those. She is calling the insurance company to get answers and emailing me exact prices that we need. so guess we will just try and pay off as much debt as possible and then apply. now for those that did the IVF did you have to pay it all up front before they went and did the IVF procedure. She is telling me that you do...but i think that means that you have to get the loan and then you can start the procedure while making payments...idk im confused about that.

I chose to pay mine in full up front.. However I got a letter in the mail with payment options the same day I paid so I assume it's not required. Our insurance has an ivf exclusion but my doctor billed all my lab work and tests anyway and they did indeed pay 7900 in tests and such over the last year so he sent me a refund I wasn't even expecting. I love love love doctor


----------



## MMW430

sugarpi24 said:


> talk to the lady that deals with the insurance today about IVF and see if our insurance covers anything....she said most likely since they have to put it as it leading up to IVF (all the lab work) than most likely not. I asked if we were to do the 3 IVF program for $23,400 and if it took on the first try if we would get money back and she said no...we would still have to pay it all she said thats what the down fall is about that 100% refund program. but we would have to pay $1,016 out of pocket for the anesthesia and such. And we will have to pay for the medications out of pocket if our insurance doesnt cover those. She is calling the insurance company to get answers and emailing me exact prices that we need. so guess we will just try and pay off as much debt as possible and then apply. now for those that did the IVF did you have to pay it all up front before they went and did the IVF procedure. She is telling me that you do...but i think that means that you have to get the loan and then you can start the procedure while making payments...idk im confused about that.

I think I've mentioned before that we got a MAP loan through the hospital, through US Bank. We had to have the loan approved before they'd do anything (it only took like.....3-5 days to approve). The 10k really only covered the procedure. All of the labs/scans/meds had to be paid out of pocket. We used our tax return to pay for the medication, and the insurance company is still going back and forth with the hospital as far as labs/scans are concerned. I had the retrieval done on 4/30, and then we did a 5 day transfer. We have yet to get a bill for the loan. I'm not stupid. I know it's coming, but it's been nice having extra months to pay off other things while we wait.


----------



## ~Brandy~

MMW430 said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> talk to the lady that deals with the insurance today about IVF and see if our insurance covers anything....she said most likely since they have to put it as it leading up to IVF (all the lab work) than most likely not. I asked if we were to do the 3 IVF program for $23,400 and if it took on the first try if we would get money back and she said no...we would still have to pay it all she said thats what the down fall is about that 100% refund program. but we would have to pay $1,016 out of pocket for the anesthesia and such. And we will have to pay for the medications out of pocket if our insurance doesnt cover those. She is calling the insurance company to get answers and emailing me exact prices that we need. so guess we will just try and pay off as much debt as possible and then apply. now for those that did the IVF did you have to pay it all up front before they went and did the IVF procedure. She is telling me that you do...but i think that means that you have to get the loan and then you can start the procedure while making payments...idk im confused about that.
> 
> I think I've mentioned before that we got a MAP loan through the hospital, through US Bank. We had to have the loan approved before they'd do anything (it only took like.....3-5 days to approve). The 10k really only covered the procedure. All of the labs/scans/meds had to be paid out of pocket. We used our tax return to pay for the medication, and the insurance company is still going back and forth with the hospital as far as labs/scans are concerned. I had the retrieval done on 4/30, and then we did a 5 day transfer. We have yet to get a bill for the loan. I'm not stupid. I know it's coming, but it's been nice having extra months to pay off other things while we wait.Click to expand...

Ya we have procedures and tests from April still pending. They take so long and the bills show up as much as 6 months later and I have to look at my log to see what it was for. 


Don't forget it's a tax write off as well. Our medical so far this year is well over 20k.hope that's a nice tax break!


----------



## sugarpi24

yeah they have a place i can get a loan through called springstone? so hopefully we will gt approved once we apply...but we are waiting to get some of our debt gone...so it looks better. and thanks for telling me its a tax write off i totally didnt think of that. we are hoping to not wait that long before applying. waiting to hear from the doctor to see what insurance covers and exactly how much we are paying out of pocket. Thanks ladies!!


----------



## karenh

Remember EVERYTHING almost that you pay out of pocket is a tax write off. You can even write off the miles to dr appointments. Prescriptions, labs, everything. Keep all your reciepts. And it isn't only the fertility related stuff. Dentist appointments, all dr visits. It add up quickly.


----------



## ~Brandy~

karenh said:


> Remember EVERYTHING almost that you pay out of pocket is a tax write off. You can even write off the miles to dr appointments. Prescriptions, labs, everything. Keep all your reciepts. And it isn't only the fertility related stuff. Dentist appointments, all dr visits. It add up quickly.

Exactly... If you go grocery shopping and you purchase bandages your trip to the store just became a tax write off... The mileage anyway and the bandages. :happydance:

Contact solution
aspirin
bandage
vitamins

It's amazing what you can write off if you start keeping track.


----------



## Prayerful

Chook said:


> I need to catch up. We're are you up to prayerful?

My first IVF cycle in July got delayed and then finally cancelled because my Estradiol was too high and then too many/different sized follies when they didn't want them (I guess). So AF finally came again yesterday and I got my new schedule today. It looks like egg retrieval will be Sept 18 IF all goes well!



LotusBlossom said:


> Chook- Sorry to hear it has taken so many tries and still bfn. I have everything crossed that this is your cycle. We're paying off the last IVF and FET rounds and hoping to try again next year. It's hard to have paid more than $22,000 only to have heartbreak and surgery, but I think we've removed an obstacle by removing the blocked (endo) tube. Fingers crossed!
> 
> I hope to see your BFP soon!

It is good to hear from you, Lotus. I hope you are doing well!!



sugarpi24 said:


> talk to the lady that deals with the insurance today about IVF and see if our insurance covers anything....she said most likely since they have to put it as it leading up to IVF (all the lab work) than most likely not. I asked if we were to do the 3 IVF program for $23,400 and if it took on the first try if we would get money back and she said no...we would still have to pay it all she said thats what the down fall is about that 100% refund program. but we would have to pay $1,016 out of pocket for the anesthesia and such. And we will have to pay for the medications out of pocket if our insurance doesnt cover those. She is calling the insurance company to get answers and emailing me exact prices that we need. so guess we will just try and pay off as much debt as possible and then apply. now for those that did the IVF did you have to pay it all up front before they went and did the IVF procedure. She is telling me that you do...but i think that means that you have to get the loan and then you can start the procedure while making payments...idk im confused about that.

We were supposed to pay in full on the day of the orientation class. We asked for a payment plan though and they ended up splitting the cost. The provider bills (scans and appts) we did have to pay up front. The rest (labs, ER, tranfer, etc) was all put on a no interest payment plan. 



~Brandy~ said:


> I chose to pay mine in full up front.. However I got a letter in the mail with payment options the same day I paid so I assume it's not required. Our insurance has an ivf exclusion but my doctor billed all my lab work and tests anyway and they did indeed pay 7900 in tests and such over the last year so he sent me a refund I wasn't even expecting. I love love love doctor

Wow! I'm sure that was a nice surprise! And it will certainly help with those TWINS that are on the way! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

I had my second scan today and the babies are healthy :happydance::happydance:


Baby A HB 122 and measuring in at 6w6d
Baby B HB 131 and measuring in at 7w1d


I have never been so relieved. I thought the best moment was getting my BFP but this has beaten it by far!! :cloud9:


----------



## Chook

Broke my heart to read that lotus! Hopefully next go will be it for you guys. We know the feeling regarding the finance. Before this journey we owned a boat, caravan, nice cars, nice furniture now we have nothing left and still no baby in our arms. Thinking of you hunny. 

Thanks Karen, will take some time off if this doesn't work and then maybe go the donor route. I need time to grieve what we thought we were going to have before I go down that path. My cousin has offered to donate which is amazing. 

Cancelled cycles suck prayerful! We have had two cancelled. First one for poor response and the second for ovulating before egg pick up. Good luck to you sweetie. Will be following your progress. 

How are you going Lola? You have been on my mind for days. My partner keeps asking if I've heard anything. He is furious for you guys too. 

Afm I had egg retrieval yesterday. 13 were collected but just had a call to say only 6 have fertilised. Feeling a bit guttered. It was my partners best sample ever so not sure what went wrong. We are having a three day transfer so two will go back in Friday if I still have two left.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Chook said:


> Broke my heart to read that lotus! Hopefully next go will be it for you guys. We know the feeling regarding the finance. Before this journey we owned a boat, caravan, nice cars, nice furniture now we have nothing left and still no baby in our arms. Thinking of you hunny.
> 
> Thanks Karen, will take some time off if this doesn't work and then maybe go the donor route. I need time to grieve what we thought we were going to have before I go down that path. My cousin has offered to donate which is amazing.
> 
> Cancelled cycles suck prayerful! We have had two cancelled. First one for poor response and the second for ovulating before egg pick up. Good luck to you sweetie. Will be following your progress.
> 
> How are you going Lola? You have been on my mind for days. My partner keeps asking if I've heard anything. He is furious for you guys too.
> 
> Afm I had egg retrieval yesterday. 13 were collected but just had a call to say only 6 have fertilised. Feeling a bit guttered. It was my partners best sample ever so not sure what went wrong. We are having a three day transfer so two will go back in Friday if I still have two left.

Did they attempt natural fertilisation or recovery with icsi?


----------



## Chook

Natural this time brandy. The first time it was icsi and we got 9 out of 12. The next time was natural and got 7 out of 8. His count was great so we didn't hesitate to try natural again. I just read you are having twins!!! Massive congratulations to you and your partner!!!


----------



## Prayerful

Chook said:


> Afm I had egg retrieval yesterday. 13 were collected but just had a call to say only 6 have fertilised. Feeling a bit guttered. It was my partners best sample ever so not sure what went wrong. We are having a three day transfer so two will go back in Friday if I still have two left.

I know 6 isn't quite what you had hoped for but it is still entirely possible that it could work this cycle. I'm pulling for you and can't wait to hear how things go on Friday. Good luck!


----------



## mummytoangels

Hi ladies!!! Did anyone that got pregnant using femara have zero symptoms of pregnancy when they got there BFP?? 
Every cycle in my TWW I always have extreme breast pain nd tenderness nd this month I have nothing, nothing at all. While the no pain is very much welcomed lol it makes me lose some hope that this is another failed month. I no that I O'd as bloods confirmed that, but I just cnt help but worry. Oh the things we put ourselves through lol.


----------



## ~Brandy~

mummytoangels said:


> Hi ladies!!! Did anyone that got pregnant using femara have zero symptoms of pregnancy when they got there BFP??
> Every cycle in my TWW I always have extreme breast pain nd tenderness nd this month I have nothing, nothing at all. While the no pain is very much welcomed lol it makes me lose some hope that this is another failed month. I no that I O'd as bloods confirmed that, but I just cnt help but worry. Oh the things we put ourselves through lol.

I didn't get pregnant on Femara... But I did get pregnant and with twins and i have 0 symptoms.... I have never felt preggers. I know they are there and healthy from my ultrasounds.

Dont lose hope it's VERY possible to be pregnant and not have symptoms.


----------



## LolaM

thinkin about it...but not too much time before i turn 35 and they count me out anyways...


----------



## mummytoangels

~Brandy~ said:


> mummytoangels said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!!! Did anyone that got pregnant using femara have zero symptoms of pregnancy when they got there BFP??
> Every cycle in my TWW I always have extreme breast pain nd tenderness nd this month I have nothing, nothing at all. While the no pain is very much welcomed lol it makes me lose some hope that this is another failed month. I no that I O'd as bloods confirmed that, but I just cnt help but worry. Oh the things we put ourselves through lol.
> 
> I didn't get pregnant on Femara... But I did get pregnant and with twins and i have 0 symptoms.... I have never felt preggers. I know they are there and healthy from my ultrasounds.
> 
> Dont lose hope it's VERY possible to be pregnant and not have symptoms.Click to expand...

Well I caved nd took a IC nd it was a :bfn: So I guess I just wait a few days for AF to show up. 
Oh well, wot can u do? u can only move forward nd think positive for the nxt cycle.


----------



## Galen

Catching up!

Lola- glad to read you are fighting this and doing what's right for your family. So, since rights are being terminated, if mom doesn't show up is it permanent then? Hoping the best for you guys!!

Chook- all my fingers crossed for you girl! Glad to see you're forging ahead! Hoping to give you some encouragement as well...I only had 6 embies to work with and got my BFP! You can do it!

So yeah, don't think I've updated yet, but I got my BFP Friday! Betas this week have been 79 and 226, so I'm hoping this little guy is here to stay!


----------



## Chook

Oh massive congratulations Galen!!!! That's fantastic. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy hunny xox


----------



## ~Brandy~

Galen said:


> Catching up!
> 
> Lola- glad to read you are fighting this and doing what's right for your family. So, since rights are being terminated, if mom doesn't show up is it permanent then? Hoping the best for you guys!!
> 
> Chook- all my fingers crossed for you girl! Glad to see you're forging ahead! Hoping to give you some encouragement as well...I only had 6 embies to work with and got my BFP! You can do it!
> 
> So yeah, don't think I've updated yet, but I got my BFP Friday! Betas this week have been 79 and 226, so I'm hoping this little guy is here to stay!

Oh this ones in it for the long haul :happydance:


----------



## Galen

Thanks a bunch Chook and Brandy!

And Chook, know that you are being sent mass amounts of positive vibes from this direction!


----------



## Chook

Thanks so much Galen, did you have one or two transferred? :)


----------



## LolaM

If mom doesnt show up, we will procede with termination but if she does show up, she can contest it and there is a whole set of procedures for that!


----------



## Prayerful

Mummy - Sorry to hear of the BFN. I'm so glad you are able to still be positive and continue moving forward. 

Lola, sorry if I missed it, but when is the court date/hearing?

Galen - Congrats again!! :happydance:


----------



## Galen

Lola- I hope she makes it easy on you and the little guy

Chook- ha ha...actually we transferred 3! I'm nearly 36, and of our 6 embryos, really only 3 looked as they should for day 3, so knowing the odds were very low all 3 would implant we went ahead with it. I think my betas reflect a singleton, so I'm glad we went for it!


----------



## LolaM

mom hasnt showed up to anything for her kids, she has been to our city for her mothers funeral, and she made a visit to her own young sister who is in the system since her mothers passing, but she went back to another city the day of the court hearing! We have anohter court date on Sept 4th


----------



## Chook

Hope you hanging on there Lola!!! If I wasn't in Australia I would come and give you a big hug!!!
Afm I'm officially PUPO with two lovely 8 cell A grade embies!!! We still had another two 8 cells and one 7 cell they are going to try and push through to day 5. It seems my previous terrible embryo quality is caused by either there is a genetic issue not letting them get to blast and grow properly or our embies don't grow well in the culture after day 3. I'm sooo happy with today's outcome though.


----------



## karenh

Galen congratz! I hope this little one sticks. Your numbers look great!

Chook your embies sounds perfect! I hope they can make it to blast this time and you can freeze them, and hopefully the two will nestle in nice and comfy for the next 9 months.


----------



## shuggababies

Im new to this forum and Im happy to join others ttc.....I started taking fermara on 08/15/2013 (3) pills a day equalling 7.5 for 6 days along with metformin 1000mg.....Im currently on cycle day 6 and I will be visit my fertility specialist on the 23rd of this month to check follies.....hopefully Ill be as lucky as others and get my BFP on the first try. PLEASE SEND BABY DUST THIS WAY.


----------



## TLB1986

shuggababies said:


> Im new to this forum and Im happy to join others ttc.....I started taking fermara on 08/15/2013 (3) pills a day equalling 7.5 for 6 days along with metformin 1000mg.....Im currently on cycle day 6 and I will be visit my fertility specialist on the 23rd of this month to check follies.....hopefully Ill be as lucky as others and get my BFP on the first try. PLEASE SEND BABY DUST THIS WAY.

Good Luck Sugga!!

:dust:


----------



## shuggababies

TLB1986 said:


> shuggababies said:
> 
> 
> Im new to this forum and Im happy to join others ttc.....I started taking fermara on 08/15/2013 (3) pills a day equalling 7.5 for 6 days along with metformin 1000mg.....Im currently on cycle day 6 and I will be visit my fertility specialist on the 23rd of this month to check follies.....hopefully Ill be as lucky as others and get my BFP on the first try. PLEASE SEND BABY DUST THIS WAY.
> 
> Good Luck Sugga!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks TLB1986, Im so ready to be a mommy:cloud9:


----------



## TLB1986

shuggababies said:


> TLB1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shuggababies said:
> 
> 
> Im new to this forum and Im happy to join others ttc.....I started taking fermara on 08/15/2013 (3) pills a day equalling 7.5 for 6 days along with metformin 1000mg.....Im currently on cycle day 6 and I will be visit my fertility specialist on the 23rd of this month to check follies.....hopefully Ill be as lucky as others and get my BFP on the first try. PLEASE SEND BABY DUST THIS WAY.
> 
> Good Luck Sugga!!
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks TLB1986, Im so ready to be a mommy:cloud9:Click to expand...

I hear you there!! Let's hope we all get our :bfp: this month. I'm in TTW 6dpo and i'm feeling so impatient!! Just one more week to go. FX

:dust:


----------



## Chook

Thanks Karen! It was a nice surprise to have such great quality for once. I don't have high hopes for the remaining three to freeze but if one did make it it would certainly be the icing on the cake.


----------



## Prayerful

Lola - Well, it is her loss! Hopefully for your sake she doesn't show up on Sept 4 either!! :)

Yay Chook!! You finally had some great embies and *FX* maybe even some frosties. I'm so excited for you!

Welcome Shugga!


----------



## ~Brandy~

:dust:


Sending dust everyone's way :)


----------



## LolaM

well, they have been trying to force the other 2 kids on us and we were to have a visit with them today but it was canceled and no one bothered to tell US but WE are surely going to let the judge know! WE did our part!


----------



## Galen

Chook- that sounds incredible, and like just what you were needing! CONGRATS on PUPO!! All my fingers are crossed, I think this one is it!

Welcome Shugga and GL!!

FX for you too TLB!

Lola- Right on, girl!


----------



## shuggababies

Prayerful said:


> Lola - Well, it is her loss! Hopefully for your sake she doesn't show up on Sept 4 either!! :)
> 
> Yay Chook!! You finally had some great embies and *FX* maybe even some frosties. I'm so excited for you!
> 
> Welcome Shugga!

Thanks Prayerful Im excited to join and here different experiences from others ttc:)


----------



## shuggababies

Galen said:


> Chook- that sounds incredible, and like just what you were needing! CONGRATS on PUPO!! All my fingers are crossed, I think this one is it!
> 
> Welcome Shugga and GL!!
> 
> FX for you too TLB!
> 
> Lola- Right on, girl!


Thanks Galen:)


----------



## MMW430

Baby is a boy!


----------



## ~Brandy~

MMW430 said:


> Baby is a boy!

:happydance::happydance:Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MMW430

~Brandy~ said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Baby is a boy!
> 
> :happydance::happydance:Congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Thanks! It was pretty cute. He was sucking his thumb and everything.


----------



## Galen

Yay! MMW, CONGRATS!


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Hey everyone. It's been soooo super long since I've been on this site...or thread! Life has been the perfect kind of hectic. Anyone on here that remembers me at all? There are so many pages I can't seem to catch up! 

I see LoLa is still here, and Chook....I hope you ladies are doing well! I'm sure there are more, but I just did a quick skim. 

Just wanted to say hello!


----------



## Chook

Congrats MMW!!!!

Hello Iwantmyturn!!! How are you? Yes unfortunately Lola and I are still here chugging along. I'm on the dreaded two week wait of another ivf cycle. Great to hear from you xox


----------



## IwantMyTurn

Chook -
Well I am wishing both you and Lola the best of luck! As well as everyone else on this board.


----------



## karenh

MMW: Congrats! How perfect! Sounds like you got some great first pics.

IWantMyTurn: Welcome back! How have you been?

Chook: How are you doing in this tww? I really hope this is it for you.

AFM: Still moving full steam ahead on our adoption paperwork. I pretty much only have 3 training classes left, and some review and we are done with all our paperwork and ready to start all the interviews!


----------



## shuggababies

MMW430 said:


> Baby is a boy!


MMW430: Congrats:happydance:


----------



## Prayerful

MMW430 said:


> Baby is a boy!

Oh, congratulations!! So happy for you!



karenh said:


> AFM: Still moving full steam ahead on our adoption paperwork. I pretty much only have 3 training classes left, and some review and we are done with all our paperwork and ready to start all the interviews!

That is exciting! I'm glad you are still updating us. I've been checking your adoption page every now and then too.


----------



## LolaM

Im technically not here, Im just lurking


----------



## Chook

That's fantastic that things are moving along Karen! I can't wait to you have a child in your arms. I'm going ok. Have a pregnal injection tomorrow then I can test 10 days after that. I'm 6dp3dt today and feel nothing lol. I didn't end up with any to freeze and the scientist strongly believes its a genetic issue. He suggested I keep doing cycles and bank embryos on day one then have testing done once I have a good amount. My cousin has offered to donate her eggs to me so I guess we have some decisions to make if these little beans don't make it. I wish someone could just tell me what to do lol


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> That's fantastic that things are moving along Karen! I can't wait to you have a child in your arms. I'm going ok. Have a pregnal injection tomorrow then I can test 10 days after that. I'm 6dp3dt today and feel nothing lol. I didn't end up with any to freeze and the scientist strongly believes its a genetic issue. He suggested I keep doing cycles and bank embryos on day one then have testing done once I have a good amount. My cousin has offered to donate her eggs to me so I guess we have some decisions to make if these little beans don't make it. I wish someone could just tell me what to do lol

I hear ya there, if someone could guarantee me a baby from IVF i would find the money, but i cant bring myself to spend 10 grand on a slight possibility:shrug:


----------



## sugarpi24

LolaM said:


> Chook said:
> 
> 
> That's fantastic that things are moving along Karen! I can't wait to you have a child in your arms. I'm going ok. Have a pregnal injection tomorrow then I can test 10 days after that. I'm 6dp3dt today and feel nothing lol. I didn't end up with any to freeze and the scientist strongly believes its a genetic issue. He suggested I keep doing cycles and bank embryos on day one then have testing done once I have a good amount. My cousin has offered to donate her eggs to me so I guess we have some decisions to make if these little beans don't make it. I wish someone could just tell me what to do lol
> 
> I hear ya there, if someone could guarantee me a baby from IVF i would find the money, but i cant bring myself to spend 10 grand on a slight possibility:shrug:Click to expand...

have you looked into Atain? if they offer it there....my doctor gave me a packet on it...basically if you dont come home with a baby you get 100%back in this one program. i had no clue they did that!


----------



## shuggababies

So tommorow is the big day to see how many follies I have crossing my fingers for good ovulation, I did have a couple of painful cramps yesterday but that was all, however when I did a ovulation test this morning it showed positive for ovulation. Just that made me smile to know that the femara is doing that.....Wish me luck please


----------



## ~Brandy~

shuggababies said:


> So tommorow is the big day to see how many follies I have crossing my fingers for good ovulation, I did have a couple of painful cramps yesterday but that was all, however when I did a ovulation test this morning it showed positive for ovulation. Just that made me smile to know that the femara is doing that.....Wish me luck please

GL!! But from the sounds of it you wont need luck! :happydance:


----------



## Chook

Ok ok I'm driving myself insane!!! I've been taking pregnal booster shots and had my last one three days ago. I tested yesterday afternoon and got a bfp ( no surprise because of the trigger ) this morning I tested with fmu and the line is a fair bit darker. Would the concentration of my wee make such a big difference??? Yes I'm officially losing the plot. I'm not sure why I even tested!!! I'm due another pregnal injection tonight so won't be able to test in the morning to see it it has got darker. I'm 7dp3dt today.


----------



## LolaM

sugarpi24 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chook said:
> 
> 
> That's fantastic that things are moving along Karen! I can't wait to you have a child in your arms. I'm going ok. Have a pregnal injection tomorrow then I can test 10 days after that. I'm 6dp3dt today and feel nothing lol. I didn't end up with any to freeze and the scientist strongly believes its a genetic issue. He suggested I keep doing cycles and bank embryos on day one then have testing done once I have a good amount. My cousin has offered to donate her eggs to me so I guess we have some decisions to make if these little beans don't make it. I wish someone could just tell me what to do lol
> 
> I hear ya there, if someone could guarantee me a baby from IVF i would find the money, but i cant bring myself to spend 10 grand on a slight possibility:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> have you looked into Atain? if they offer it there....my doctor gave me a packet on it...basically if you dont come home with a baby you get 100%back in this one program. i had no clue they did that!Click to expand...

well, the clinics here have that but it costs 25k and there is noway im ever coming up with that amount


----------



## LotusBlossom

Chook said:


> Ok ok I'm driving myself insane!!! I've been taking pregnal booster shots and had my last one three days ago. I tested yesterday afternoon and got a bfp ( no surprise because of the trigger ) this morning I tested with fmu and the line is a fair bit darker. Would the concentration of my wee make such a big difference??? Yes I'm officially losing the plot. I'm not sure why I even tested!!! I'm due another pregnal injection tonight so won't be able to test in the morning to see it it has got darker. I'm 7dp3dt today.

Chook- I would give it a couple more days. Pregnal is hcg? Don't test yet, it just wastes $ and makes you crazy. The breakdown of what happens after transfer (according to some New York hospital) is that on 11 dpo the embie finishes implantation and on 12 dpo HCG begins to enter your bloodstream. Since you are doing booster shots, I would wait to test. When is your beta? You could always test that morning if it's several days after your last booster. Sorry you are going nuts. I know exactly how that feels. I thought we had a natural BFP last month as AF was a week late and I kept testing even though I said I would wait to see a Dr... :winkwink: It's tough! I'll be thinking about you!


----------



## karenh

Chook sorry you are having such a hard time with not knowing. You are just like me. I hope this is really a bfp for you, but with the shots I don't know if we can know. Good luck!


----------



## shuggababies

~Brandy~ said:


> shuggababies said:
> 
> 
> So tommorow is the big day to see how many follies I have crossing my fingers for good ovulation, I did have a couple of painful cramps yesterday but that was all, however when I did a ovulation test this morning it showed positive for ovulation. Just that made me smile to know that the femara is doing that.....Wish me luck please
> 
> GL!! But from the sounds of it you wont need luck! :happydance:Click to expand...



Thanks Brandy, Im so excited!:happydance:


----------



## Chook

Thanks lotus and Karen! I really don't know why I tested. It was a weak moment lol. It's another ten days till my better so I'm going to TRY and stay away from the tests!!!! I told Joel to keep me away from the pee sticks haha! We are going on holidays in two weeks so I'm just going to try and focus on that and keep busy. Thanks girls again for supporting me through this xox


----------



## Chook

Beta not better!!! See I'm slowly losing it lol


----------



## ~Brandy~

Chook said:


> Ok ok I'm driving myself insane!!! I've been taking pregnal booster shots and had my last one three days ago. I tested yesterday afternoon and got a bfp ( no surprise because of the trigger ) this morning I tested with fmu and the line is a fair bit darker. Would the concentration of my wee make such a big difference??? Yes I'm officially losing the plot. I'm not sure why I even tested!!! I'm due another pregnal injection tonight so won't be able to test in the morning to see it it has got darker. I'm 7dp3dt today.

Thats a tough one. I triggered with Pregnyl but I didn't do booster shots :( I tested the trigger out of my system which only took 4 days so by my day 5 transfer I had a negative... so I saw the very first faint line at 2dp5dt... it was dark enough for the camera by 4dp5dt but I was also unknowingly pregnant with twins so a higher HCG.

However the fact that you took one and got a BFP one day with a darker BFP the next day is quite reassuring that something is working. How long are you on the boosters and how are they going to have an accurate OTD HCG if they keep giving boosters?


----------



## shuggababies

Okay ladies so I went to my appointment with my doctor today and I'm satisfied with the information I received and I have 5 follies, 2 on the left measuring 12.1 & 13.9 and 3 on the right measuring 12.9, 10.6, 9.3. He informed me I should ovulate sometime within this next week so I was giving a shot of bravelle (150 units).....and I have to go back on 8/28 to see how big they get or if I ovulate....Im so excited!!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

shuggababies said:


> Okay ladies so I went to my appointment with my doctor today and I'm satisfied with the information I received and I have 5 follies, 2 on the left measuring 12.1 & 13.9 and 3 on the right measuring 12.9, 10.6, 9.3. He informed me I should ovulate sometime within this next week so I was giving a shot of bravelle (150 units).....and I have to go back on 8/28 to see how big they get or if I ovulate....Im so excited!!!!!

Oh interesting... so only 1 dose of stimming meds? The 3 follies that you have 12mm and higher are very good prospects! They should continue to grow about 1mm a day until you ovulate. 

FX for your BFP... maybe natural triplets too :haha:


----------



## Chook

Hey brandy, I had my last booster last night and my beta is booked for 10 days time just to make sure it's out of my system. Last time I tested the booster out and it was gone after 5 days. I just wasn't sure if the second test was darker because it was in the morning???? I tested the day before in the afternoon. I'm so tempted to keep testing and see what happens. It's requiring more will power then I have at the moment lol. Only time will tell I guess :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Chook said:


> Hey brandy, I had my last booster last night and my beta is booked for 10 days time just to make sure it's out of my system. Last time I tested the booster out and it was gone after 5 days. I just wasn't sure if the second test was darker because it was in the morning???? I tested the day before in the afternoon. I'm so tempted to keep testing and see what happens. It's requiring more will power then I have at the moment lol. Only time will tell I guess :)

I am a POAS addict I just cant NOT do it.

More power to you and FX for your BFP :)


----------



## shuggababies

~Brandy~ said:


> shuggababies said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies so I went to my appointment with my doctor today and I'm satisfied with the information I received and I have 5 follies, 2 on the left measuring 12.1 & 13.9 and 3 on the right measuring 12.9, 10.6, 9.3. He informed me I should ovulate sometime within this next week so I was giving a shot of bravelle (150 units).....and I have to go back on 8/28 to see how big they get or if I ovulate....Im so excited!!!!!
> 
> Oh interesting... so only 1 dose of stimming meds? The 3 follies that you have 12mm and higher are very good prospects! They should continue to grow about 1mm a day until you ovulate.
> 
> FX for your BFP... maybe natural triplets too :haha:Click to expand...


Brandy- yeah thats what the doctor said too that the ones 12 and higher will continue to grow 1-2cm a day so he scheduled mje for another appointment when he expects the eggs to be in the twenty cm......hahahah yes triplets would be nice then I can take a break for awhile lol:haha:


----------



## Prayerful

I really hope it is a true BFP Chook!! The wait is killing me so I can only imagine how you must feel! :winkwink:

Good luck Shugga!


----------



## ~Brandy~

You know Chook if you took one now the next 2 mornings and saw that it was getting darker we would know for sure ;) 

haha


----------



## Chook

Haha! Well I have been naughty and testing. I tested at 8dp3dt one day past trigger and got a nice line of course, then yesterday 9dp 2 days past trigger the test was a little darker, I've just tested now 10dp3dt 3 days past trigger and the test is only a touch lighter??? Last time I tested out my trigger it dropped really fast and was gone in 4 days. I had a very small amount of pink/brown spotting mixed in with crinone last night and started freaking but it has stopped. Because they are not getting darker I don't really like our chances but its weird that they are not really getting lighter either xox


----------



## ~Brandy~

Chook said:


> Haha! Well I have been naughty and testing. I tested at 8dp3dt one day past trigger and got a nice line of course, then yesterday 9dp 2 days past trigger the test was a little darker, I've just tested now 10dp3dt 3 days past trigger and the test is only a touch lighter??? Last time I tested out my trigger it dropped really fast and was gone in 4 days. I had a very small amount of pink/brown spotting mixed in with crinone last night and started freaking but it has stopped. Because they are not getting darker I don't really like our chances but its weird that they are not really getting lighter either xox

Alot of time they will stay about the same for a few days... that happens because the babies HCG is making up what the trigger is dropping off.

It sounds promising. I had to test daily or I would have lost it.


----------



## Chook

Yeah I had no will power at all!!! I tell myself not to but it's like I go on auto pilot and do it anyway lol. I just compared them with a photo of the last time I tested out pregnal and these are alot darker. I guess tomorrow's will give me the best indication of what is going on. I love your thing one and thing two pic!!!!


----------



## Galen

Thinking the best and sending baby dust Chook! Keep us posted!!

Good luck Shugga! Sounds like a great response! Let us know!


----------



## Chook

Thanks girls! I'm going to TRY and post a pic of the tests. A problem shared is a problem halved haha


----------



## Chook




----------



## Chook

This is what it looked liked last time I tested out the trigger. The above post is what im getting now. Im confused haha :wacko:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Chook said:


> View attachment 663521

I think it's super promising... the 10 DP is much darker than the 8. Be fun to see the progression!

I was getting freaked out when I was daily testing too because some looked so close together... but we have to remember they only need to double every 2 days and you're testing daily so comparing the every other day ones seems to be much more helpful.


----------



## Chook

Thanks Brandy! I hadn't really thought of that. Usually im calm and in control during the 2ww but not this time. Maybe cause I know its my last go. Thank you so much for helping me calm down xox


----------



## sugarpi24

I really hope its the real deal for you!!! When do you go back to the doctor to check your numbers?


----------



## Chook

Thanks sugarpi! It's still another 7 days till my beta. They should call it the three and a half week wait for people that take booster shots. It's torturous lol


----------



## sugarpi24

:( its going yo be a lonnnggg 7 days! :(


----------



## karenh

chook: keep us updated! I really hope this is it for you!

Brandy: I LOVE the thing one and thing two!


----------



## kel21

Fxd for you Chook!

Congrats Brandy!!

It's been awhile since I posted (not sure if you guys even remember me :) ) I've had 5 bfn femara cycles :( I am currently on my 6th and final cycle for femara and final for ttc #2. My hopes are not too high because my dh will be out of town around o time. So I am hoping for a real early o, or a later o! Oh well, final rodeo!


----------



## Chook

Well unfortunately for us the line is pretty much the same this morning. Maybe a touch lighter. It really should be getting darker by now if it was a real bfp. Bugger. I'm not sure why its lingering this time. By this stage last ivf the test was pretty much negative. Feeling pretty bummed.


----------



## Chook

Todays test. This is really frustrating...Im hoping to bring my beta forward.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Chook said:


> View attachment 664117
> 
> 
> Todays test. This is really frustrating...Im hoping to bring my beta forward.

I really dont think you're out :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

kel21 said:


> Fxd for you Chook!
> 
> Congrats Brandy!!
> 
> It's been awhile since I posted (not sure if you guys even remember me :) ) I've had 5 bfn femara cycles :( I am currently on my 6th and final cycle for femara and final for ttc #2. My hopes are not too high because my dh will be out of town around o time. So I am hoping for a real early o, or a later o! Oh well, final rodeo!

I remember you!

FX it all works out and you ovulate while DH is around :)


----------



## Chook

Good luck Kel! I hope you manage to o early! Sometime on Femara I would ovulate day 9 and others day 16 so it can happen. 

Beta has been moved to two days time and to be repeated two days after that. Need to keep busy for the next few days!!!


----------



## LolaM

~Brandy~ said:


> Chook said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 664117
> 
> 
> Todays test. This is really frustrating...Im hoping to bring my beta forward.
> 
> I really dont think you're out :)Click to expand...

 me either


----------



## Prayerful

Kel, so sorry this is the end of the road for you in TTC. Hopefully it ends on a happy note 9 months from now!! Really praying you o early when DH is around. Good luck!

Chook, I don't think you're out yet either. Glad test date got moved up. Lots of :dust: headed your way!!


----------



## Chook

It's a bit confusing. Shouldn't they be getting darker by now though not staying the same? I know they haven't faded like last time but I expected them to get darker if it was the real thing. Joel and I are silently going insane lol.


----------



## kel21

Thanks ladies :)

I can imagine the crazy Chook, gl!


----------



## siblingwishes

Lola, Chook and ladies I don't know yet...
Hi! I used to frequent here a lot as I went through IUI with femara last year. We got our BFP last January on Round 2 and had a beautiful baby boy in October of 2012. I will be starting Femara Round 3 in September and trying to conceive again! Looking forward to getting to know everyone and read up!

Cyndy


----------



## ~Brandy~

Chook I think that because they are staying similar that you're getting a BFP. But we shall see!


----------



## karenh

siblingwishes said:


> Lola, Chook and ladies I don't know yet...
> Hi! I used to frequent here a lot as I went through IUI with femara last year. We got our BFP last January on Round 2 and had a beautiful baby boy in October of 2012. I will be starting Femara Round 3 in September and trying to conceive again! Looking forward to getting to know everyone and read up!
> 
> Cyndy

Welcome back and good luck with number 2!


----------



## Chook

Welcome back cyndy! Would love to see a pick of your little boy. I hope you don't need to be here too long :) 

Afm- the test was a touch darker this morning! I'm a little worried that they are not getting dark enough quick enough but they are heading in the right direction. If it was still the trigger they would be fading :) can't wait for the blood test tomorrow then two days later. Hopefully it will put our minds at ease. 
Next question would you go on a 3 hour flight if you were me and i really was pregnant? We have booked a amazing trip to the Great Barrier Reef for a week and a halfs time. We have paid for everything up front so no refunds! Flights, car hire, accomodation, 4 days with a fishing guide, cruise to the reef. We had cancelled this round when we booked it then decided to go ahead because it wouldn't work anyway we thought! Was just have one last go with a different protocol.


----------



## Chook

Sorry Im filling the forum with my pics but its been almost two years since ive seen a bfp that might be real! I a little excited!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Chook said:


> Welcome back cyndy! Would love to see a pick of your little boy. I hope you don't need to be here too long :)
> 
> Afm- the test was a touch darker this morning! I'm a little worried that they are not getting dark enough quick enough but they are heading in the right direction. If it was still the trigger they would be fading :) can't wait for the blood test tomorrow then two days later. Hopefully it will put our minds at ease.
> Next question would you go on a 3 hour flight if you were me and i really was pregnant? We have booked a amazing trip to the Great Barrier Reef for a week and a halfs time. We have paid for everything up front so no refunds! Flights, car hire, accomodation, 4 days with a fishing guide, cruise to the reef. We had cancelled this round when we booked it then decided to go ahead because it wouldn't work anyway we thought! Was just have one last go with a different protocol.

I would. I travel alot and my doctor told me that flights are not going to affect anything. The only time they dont recommend it is if you're high risk and need to stay near your medical staff.

It doesnt hurt to ask your doctor though. A vacation would be just what you need!


----------



## Galen

Chook- Go girl! On your trip, and with this BFP! I think you are right, it's not fading, and that's the most important. And I actually think they do look like they are getting darker! FX for your beta!

Kel- lots of luck to you!

Hi sibling! GL with your cycle!

Prayerful- what's the latest?

Still just dying for US over here....


----------



## siblingwishes

Chook, I would check with your doc but I think it would be fine! And the line looks darker to me! FXFXFX


----------



## karenh

the line looks darker to me too! Flying should be fine, like Brandy said, the issue with travel is if they want you to be able to come into the doc at a moments notice. The actual act of flying shouldn't cause anything to happen.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Waiting on the daily report Chook!


----------



## karenh

I second that! How did the BETA go?


----------



## Chook

It's 6:30 in the morning here lol. Bout to go for blood test and should know by this arvo. I will let you guys know immediately! The stick was darker today!!!!! Thanks all for the well wishes and flying advice. I will speak to doctor but I can't see a problem xox


----------



## karenh

Yay! Sorry, it is 2 pm here and I have been through H*** and back already today, so it feels as though it is 8 pm


----------



## Chook

What's happening Karen? Hope you are ok


----------



## ~Brandy~

Chook said:


> It's 6:30 in the morning here lol. Bout to go for blood test and should know by this arvo. I will let you guys know immediately! The stick was darker today!!!!! Thanks all for the well wishes and flying advice. I will speak to doctor but I can't see a problem xox

Your 630am is my 130pm and I am impatient! You might need to alter your sleeping patterns to suit us :haha:


----------



## karenh

~Brandy~ said:


> Chook said:
> 
> 
> It's 6:30 in the morning here lol. Bout to go for blood test and should know by this arvo. I will let you guys know immediately! The stick was darker today!!!!! Thanks all for the well wishes and flying advice. I will speak to doctor but I can't see a problem xox
> 
> Your 630am is my 130pm and I am impatient! You might need to alter your sleeping patterns to suit us :haha:Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly! : )


----------



## karenh

Chook said:


> What's happening Karen? Hope you are ok

I am ok, thanks. Working way too much so not making very much progress on our adoption this week. Also, my liver functions are elevated so DR is running a bunch of tests. Had an ultrasound today for it. Waiting for the results now.


----------



## Chook

Results are in! Beta is 87 for 13dp3dt!!! Good?? Bad?? I don't know or care lol. I'm pregnant and I can't do anything to prevent a mc so I'm just going to enjoy it!!! Xox


----------



## Chook

Hope everything works out ok with your liver and you find some time soon to work on the adoption stuff!


----------



## sugarpi24

Yayyy!!!that's awesome chook!!!

Good luck Karen!


----------



## TonyaG

Wow! I'm so excited for you!


----------



## karenh

Congratulations Chook! This is amazing!


----------



## Chook

Ok so the positive Polly attitude is starting to slip. Does anyone know if this number is ok??? Lol.


----------



## shuggababies

_Good News Ladies!! So I went to my appointment yesterday with my Doctor and its was awesome to hear the results I have 2 follicles on the left measuring 22.5 and two on the right measuring 18 and 20 so its working very well. I had a trigger shot of Ovidrel yesterday at the appointment and we BD last night and will tonight so excited hopefully I get my BFP!!!!! Maybe even multiples!!_


----------



## shuggababies

Prayerful said:


> I really hope it is a true BFP Chook!! The wait is killing me so I can only imagine how you must feel! :winkwink:
> 
> Good luck Shugga!



_Thanks Prayerful, I posted some great new updates!!_


----------



## MKHewson

Yipeeee chook I am so excited for you....I hope and pray for you that this is the rainbow baby your meant to have.


----------



## kel21

Yay Chook!!!!! Woohoo! Congrats!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Chook said:


> Results are in! Beta is 87 for 13dp3dt!!! Good?? Bad?? I don't know or care lol. I'm pregnant and I can't do anything to prevent a mc so I'm just going to enjoy it!!! Xox

Thats right on par! I'm part of multiple ivf threads and your number is the norm for a single. Great job!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wish you the best karen


----------



## TonyaG

I think your beta number sounds great!


----------



## Chook

Thanks girls! I can't wait for the beta tomorrow. The line on home test is a little darker today so I think we are moving in the right direction :)


----------



## Prayerful

:happydance: :happydance::happydance: Huge congrats Chook!!! So happy for you!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

Shugga, those are great numbers! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

Sugarpi - How are you?

Welcome SiblingWishes

Galen - I had my baseline scan on Tuesday. I had 7 follies on each side at the scan, and no cysts! I was given the green light to start Lupron! My next scan and bloodwork is on Sept 6. If all goes well, my tentative retrieval date is Sept 18. How are you doing? When is your next U/S?

I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## sugarpi24

Prayerful said:


> :happydance: :happydance::happydance: Huge congrats Chook!!! So happy for you!!! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> Shugga, those are great numbers! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> Sugarpi - How are you?
> 
> Welcome SiblingWishes
> 
> Galen - I had my baseline scan on Tuesday. I had 7 follies on each side at the scan, and no cysts! I was given the green light to start Lupron! My next scan and bloodwork is on Sept 6. If all goes well, my tentative retrieval date is Sept 18. How are you doing? When is your next U/S?
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well!

I am okay...getting frustrated! I have been spotting brown for the past 2 days...no red or pink. i doubt im pregnant...but who knows. I just wish she would show so i can get this over with! If im still not seeing red or pink in the morning im calling my doctor. 

But on good news hubby and i have paid off SEVERAL credit cards and are getting there quicker than we thought...so thats always good! Ive also canceled most of those credit cards so we dont ever do that again! By getting these paid off itll help our credit AND help us save more $ :) so we are thinking 6-8 months or so until we start the process for IVF. :happydance:

how are you doing with everything?


----------



## Prayerful

Oh good! It is such a good feeling to pay off debts, especially earlier than expected! And 6-8 months really isn't that long when you think about it. With any luck though, you'll get a natural BFP and won't have to worry about IVF! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you. :thumbup:

I'm actually doing really well. I am so excited to finally be trying again. It seems like I've been on hold forever! I'm still a bit anxious that my estradiol will be too high again though. My first labs will be next Friday... that day can't come soon enough!


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> Oh good! It is such a good feeling to pay off debts, especially earlier than expected! And 6-8 months really isn't that long when you think about it. With any luck though, you'll get a natural BFP and won't have to worry about IVF! I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you. :thumbup:
> 
> I'm actually doing really well. I am so excited to finally be trying again. It seems like I've been on hold forever! I'm still a bit anxious that my estradiol will be too high again though. My first labs will be next Friday... that day can't come soon enough!

What are you going to stimm with? Have they given you the dosage too?


----------



## Prayerful

I'll be sticking with the Follistim, but will be doing only 175 this time instead if 250.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> I'll be sticking with the Follistim, but will be doing only 175 this time instead if 250.


I stimmed with Follistim as well but only 150iu and still ended up with 31 eggs collected. I am apparently very sensitive to their stimming meds.


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck Friday!!!hope the week flies by for you!


----------



## Galen

A big, huge congrats Chook! Yay! Good vibes for your second beta!

Shugga- great response! Good luck!

Prayerful- again, so glad you are back on your way! Will be thinking of you!

Karen and Sugar- hope everything comes together for you


----------



## Prayerful

Do you have PCOS Brandy?


----------



## Chook

Hey everyone, busy day so just a quick message to let you know that my beta went from 87 to 227 so it's doubled in 35 hours!!! Yay
I will catch up on everyone else soon xox


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> Do you have PCOS Brandy?

Nope. Most clinics would have cancelled my cycle as my estrogen hit about 6000 at retrieval. My doctor was fine with and did the ER and the et all while I had ohss. 

Glad it ended up working for me but in the future if I stimms again I will ask for 125 or less to start.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Chook said:


> Hey everyone, busy day so just a quick message to let you know that my beta went from 87 to 227 so it's doubled in 35 hours!!! Yay
> I will catch up on everyone else soon xox

Haha you are a confirmed preggo! I told you so


----------



## sugarpi24

yayy chook!!! thats awesome! 

i still havent started AF...ive just had the brown discharge for 4 days now! i think its about to go away...still no sign of AF though...i thought for sure i would have started because my nipples started to hurt...but they stopped. idk. called the doctor and they said if i wanted to wait and see if i do start AF then we can do that...if i dont start they can give me premetrium....that will help start my period. i told them i will wait a week and then test again...and maybe get a blood test to and make sure.


----------



## Chook

Thanks girls! I think we are still in shock. 
How is everyone else doing?


----------



## tommyg

Hello Ladies,
Hope you don't mind if I pop in here and ask a question. I'm currently on round 2 of femara. My last round was monitored and I ovulated on CD18. This time I'm on CD17, but DH and I have both been ill and DTD has been out of the question. Have I still a chance this month DTD tonight?


----------



## ~Brandy~

tommyg said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Hope you don't mind if I pop in here and ask a question. I'm currently on round 2 of femara. My last round was monitored and I ovulated on CD18. This time I'm on CD17, but DH and I have both been ill and DTD has been out of the question. Have I still a chance this month DTD tonight?

Absolutely! If you can the best days to DTD is the 2 days leading up to O and the day of O :) 

are you using OPKs or monitoring this cycle?


----------



## Galen

Chook!!!!! That is fantastic! Big congrats! Great numbers!

GL tommy! If you haven't o'd yet and you can still get 1 in, I think you've got a shot! Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Kimiw

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? I am on my first cycle of Femara. I did 6 cycles of clomid and only ovulated 4 out if the 6 and 2nd cycle I got my bfp but ended at 6 weeks (twins). I am seeing a new RE and he wants me to try femara. I had my first scan today (CD 5) to make sure I wasn't responding too well. All my follies were still small, which was expected this early. I go in again on CD 9 to see if anything is happening. He started me out on 5 mg because of my pcos and history of poor ovulation. It took 200 mg of clomid and 2000 mg of metformin to get me to O. I don't know what to expect, I'm hoping this works for us as we have been trying for 7 1/2 years.


----------



## Prayerful

Chook said:


> Hey everyone, busy day so just a quick message to let you know that my beta went from 87 to 227 so it's doubled in 35 hours!!! Yay
> I will catch up on everyone else soon xox

Oh, huge congrats Chook! I'm sure you are just over the moon. So happy for you!



~Brandy~ said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Do you have PCOS Brandy?
> 
> Nope. Most clinics would have cancelled my cycle as my estrogen hit about 6000 at retrieval. My doctor was fine with and did the ER and the et all while I had ohss.
> 
> Glad it ended up working for me but in the future if I stimms again I will ask for 125 or less to start.Click to expand...

Wow, that's crazy. You do just respond super well it sounds like. Glad it worked though, and doubly well too! :winkwink:



sugarpi24 said:


> yayy chook!!! thats awesome!
> 
> i still havent started AF...ive just had the brown discharge for 4 days now! i think its about to go away...still no sign of AF though...i thought for sure i would have started because my nipples started to hurt...but they stopped. idk. called the doctor and they said if i wanted to wait and see if i do start AF then we can do that...if i dont start they can give me premetrium....that will help start my period. i told them i will wait a week and then test again...and maybe get a blood test to and make sure.

So strange Sugar. Do you normally have fairly regular cycles?


----------



## sugarpi24

I have had normal cycles for the past 6 months or more with the medication...but when I went off bcp my cycles were hit and miss....but I usually got the brown stuff at the begininng for maybe a day and then af would show...buy I'm still getting the brown stuff :( ever since Tuesday night. So like I told the nurse idk if I even have a chance of being pregnant becuaee I'm not even sure if I ovulated :( but this whole thing has got my hopes up and I'm really emotional right now and my mom callled about my gma going to the er and not sure what's really wrong with her and there's a possibility it could be cancer :( just very down in the dumps today :( I hope my grandma is okay and I hope my irregular cycles aren't starting up. Now that I'm off meds :(


----------



## ~Brandy~

sugarpi24 said:


> I have had normal cycles for the past 6 months or more with the medication...but when I went off bcp my cycles were hit and miss....but I usually got the brown stuff at the begininng for maybe a day and then af would show...buy I'm still getting the brown stuff :( ever since Tuesday night. So like I told the nurse idk if I even have a chance of being pregnant becuaee I'm not even sure if I ovulated :( but this whole thing has got my hopes up and I'm really emotional right now and my mom callled about my gma going to the er and not sure what's really wrong with her and there's a possibility it could be cancer :( just very down in the dumps today :( I hope my grandma is okay and I hope my irregular cycles aren't starting up. Now that I'm off meds :(

Aww I am sorry :hugs: I honestly dont know what to make of your cycle I wish I had some knowledge to help but I do not. I just wish you the very best though and hope everything is alright with your grandmother.


----------



## Prayerful

Oh, Sugar, I am so sorry things are going so poorly for you right now. I will keep you and your grandmother in my prayers.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Congratulations, Chook!!!!


----------



## nc1998

Chook said:


> Hey everyone, busy day so just a quick message to let you know that my beta went from 87 to 227 so it's doubled in 35 hours!!! Yay
> I will catch up on everyone else soon xox

omg chook... how exciting! i haven't been on this forum in so long and it was great to log in and see such wonderful news! wishing you a h&h 9 months! :happydance:


----------



## shuggababies

_Well ladies I just wanted to update you all with my fertility process, I did ovulate my progestrone levels were 31.9 so Im so so excited Im seeing the results from this medicine!!!! Now its the waiting game to see if I get my BFP it sure would be nice to get it on the first try_


----------



## ~Brandy~

shuggababies said:


> _Well ladies I just wanted to update you all with my fertility process, I did ovulate my progestrone levels were 31.9 so Im so so excited Im seeing the results from this medicine!!!! Now its the waiting game to see if I get my BFP it sure would be nice to get it on the first try_

Oh thats great news and a really nice progesterone level.


----------



## shuggababies

~Brandy~ said:


> shuggababies said:
> 
> 
> _Well ladies I just wanted to update you all with my fertility process, I did ovulate my progestrone levels were 31.9 so Im so so excited Im seeing the results from this medicine!!!! Now its the waiting game to see if I get my BFP it sure would be nice to get it on the first try_
> 
> Oh thats great news and a really nice progesterone level.Click to expand...




Brandy- Thanks, Im so excited to see the outcome too:happydance:


----------



## karenh

congratz suggarbabies! Good luck!


----------



## Prayerful

That's great Shugga! Good luck in the TWW!


----------



## shuggababies

_


Prayerful said:
↑

That's great Shugga! Good luck in the TWW!Click to expand...



Prayerful: Thanks Im excited to see the outcome._


----------



## shuggababies

_


karenh said:
↑

congratz suggarbabies! Good luck!Click to expand...



karenh: Thanks Im so excited to see the outcome just glad to know this medicine at least makes me ovulate._


----------



## shuggababies

Galen said:


> A big, huge congrats Chook! Yay! Good vibes for your second beta!
> 
> Shugga- great response! Good luck!
> 
> Prayerful- again, so glad you are back on your way! Will be thinking of you!
> 
> Karen and Sugar- hope everything comes together for you


Thanks Galen!


----------



## Cridge

Yay Chook!!!! I had to go back many pages to read your progress since I haven't checked in for a long time. SO excited for you!!!!


----------



## TLB1986

So I have a question to my Fellow Femara Friends...

Do any of you ladies have extreme ovulation pain while taking Femara? I had a positive opk on Friday night late. My DH and I BD on Saturday Early Afternoon, Sunday Morning and Sunday Night. The first two times I had a stabbing pain that was just awful. Then last night when we BD it was gone. I'm guessing it was my ovaries hurting and that I ovulated sometime between. I took Femara last month and I didn't have pain like this. Hoping it's a good sign but it's driving me crazy. :wacko: Thanks for any input.


----------



## ~Brandy~

TLB1986 said:


> So I have a question to my Fellow Femara Friends...
> 
> Do any of you ladies have extreme ovulation pain while taking Femara? I had a positive opk on Friday night late. My DH and I BD on Saturday Early Afternoon, Sunday Morning and Sunday Night. The first two times I had a stabbing pain that was just awful. Then last night when we BD it was gone. I'm guessing it was my ovaries hurting and that I ovulated sometime between. I took Femara last month and I didn't have pain like this. Hoping it's a good sign but it's driving me crazy. :wacko: Thanks for any input.

I had it with clomid but not femara. However, the doctor told me its caused by a cyst that forms around ovulation time. The moment it ruptures you immediate feel relief so this is probably what happened... but it sounds like you might have caught the egg in there!


----------



## MKHewson

Hey ladies just poping in to see how everyone is doing. Chook congrats I hope everything is going well with you and this is your rainbow...I can't believe sarah will be one in a few days omg it's crazy. I hope you all have bfps in the coming weeks ahead.


----------



## karenh

Hi MK! I can't believe it has been a year! Wow. How are you?

Chook: How are you doing? I would love an update.

Brandy: Hope you are doing well as well.

Lola: Keep hanging in there!

Our adoption homestudy inspection interview thing is tomorrow. I am so nervouse. Our house isn't anywhere near ready. Ugh!


----------



## shuggababies

Well Ladies no BFP the first round but its okay at least I know this medication is working for me with ovulation and getting my AF on track which has never been on the right track until now, so Im on the my second round of femera 7.5 started it yesterday on cycle day 5 so hopefully better luck this time:)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Karen- How exciting!! It sounds like the process is moving along for you. Whats after that? 

Shugga- That&#8217;s a great relief when you can get your cycles on track and O&#8217;ing. I was all over the board too but with femara it was a very steady 28 day cycle with ovulation on 13-14! FX this will be it for you!


AFM- I haven&#8217;t updated in a while! I am almost out of my first trimester!! I have seen the babies 5 times on ultrasound and I get to see them again tomorrow. I love seeing them wiggle around and I count their fingers and toes.. Makes me melt just thinking about it. We found out 2 days ago that we are having twin GIRLS! I bought their furniture for their nurseries and will begin painting and decorating next month.. I am still in awe that I am pregnant and surviving the first trimester.
Thank You,


----------



## sugarpi24

Karen sounds like things are happening quickly!! good luck on the home inspection!! 

Brandy- TWIN GIRLS!!! thats awesome!! I bet its an awesome feeling that everything is working out! I cant wait to decorate our nursery when the time comes! I already bought a lot of stuff that way when the time comes we only had to focus on saving money and doctor bills. but i kinda went to crazy lol. :) Have fun decorating!!


----------



## karenh

Brandy congratulations on your girls! How exciting!

As far as I know after our home inspection this thursaday and our indevidual interviews next thurday all we have left is a possible third interview if our cw still has questions, and then finding out if we are approved or now and then waiting to be chosen. We are getting close to (hopfully) getting approved.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Wow Karen the process seems to be moving right along. 

Is the longest part of it waiting to be chosen? Who does the choosing?


----------



## Chook

Hi girls,
Congratulations on the twin girls brandy!!! How exciting x

Wow mk time has flown! I can't believe Sarah is turning one. Are you having a party? X

Hopefully you won't have to wait to long after you guys are approved Karen! I can't wait for the day you have a child to love and care for x

How are you Lola????? Been thinking of you x

Hope everyone else is travelling ok!!! Afm I'm 7 weeks tomorrow! I've already had 3 scans so its fair to say I'm being monitored closely. The baby is measuring 3 days behind so we must have had a late implanter. I've got to see and hear the heart beat twice and it was just amazing! The first time the heart beat was 136bpm and second was 154bpm so itsnice and strong :) I've started seeing the high risk pregnancy specialist and I feel I'm in good hands. I will admit its hard to get excited after four previous losses but this is my first pregnancy on clexane injections, steroids and plaquenil so we have so hope. Thank you for all the support girls! Feeling the love lol. I haven't been on here as trying to stay away from scary dr google but I was missing you guys xox


----------



## Chook

Good luck next time shugga! Must be a relief for your body to be responding. 

Where are you up to sugar pi? Have you been able to start your cycle yet? X

How are you doing prayerful? X

How old is your little ninja now cridge??? X


----------



## Prayerful

Chook, I am so glad you are getting on so well! Keep updating us!

I just had my ER this morning! They got 9 eggs. Now I am just anxiously awaiting my fert report tomorrow morning!!


----------



## Chook

That's awesome prayerful!!! I had 9 this round and 6 fertilise. Try to relax and not stress to much. The next few days are really hard just waiting. Are you having a three or five day transfer? Make sure you rest up today!!! Can't wait to hear how many embryos you have xox


----------



## LolaM

Im hangin in...thats about all I can say


----------



## nc1998

Chook, I am so glad to see your update! Sounds like things are going well.

Brandy - congratulations on your twin girls! How fun!

Karen - how exciting that you are getting close to being approved! I am sure you will pass with flying colors.

prayerful - good luck with the next ivf steps... fx'd for you!

shugga - isn't it great to have a regular ovulatory cycle? I actually didn't take femara the cycle I got pregnant (had the flu!) but I think just having been on it for a few months made me actually ovulate that month, although late. 

mk - how can your baby be 1?! I totally remember when you posted her newborn pics - seems so recent.

afm - I am 34 weeks with our little girl (don't think I ever told you guys the baby's sex). She has been doing well on all of the scans and we are getting really excited to meet her! We already have two little boys, so we have had fun getting pink stuff this time around. :)


----------



## Prayerful

Thanks Chook. I've been resting all day today and actually took tomorrow off work because I wasn't sure how I would feel. Definitely trying to keep it low stress. I don't think I'll find out until maybe Friday whether it will be a 3 day or 5 day transfer. 

Congrats NC... your little girl is almost here!


----------



## karenh

Brandy: Yes the longest part will most likely be waiting to be chosen. The birth mom chooses us. Our agency has a website that our profile will go on and the birthparents from around the country can look through them. There are hundreds of profiles though so really our best bet to be picked is if someone we know knows someone whos daughter, or whoever, is thinking of placing her child. This part could take years.

Chook: It is so good too hear that everything is going well so far. I pray that the next 7 months so just as well.

Prayerful: Congratz on your 9 eggs! That is great! Cant wait to hear how many embrios you get! How many are you thinking of transferring?

Nc: congrats on your little girl!


----------



## ~Brandy~

karenh said:


> Brandy: Yes the longest part will most likely be waiting to be chosen. The birth mom chooses us. Our agency has a website that our profile will go on and the birthparents from around the country can look through them. There are hundreds of profiles though so really our best bet to be picked is if someone we know knows someone whos daughter, or whoever, is thinking of placing her child. This part could take years.
> 
> Chook: It is so good too hear that everything is going well so far. I pray that the next 7 months so just as well.
> 
> Prayerful: Congratz on your 9 eggs! That is great! Cant wait to hear how many embrios you get! How many are you thinking of transferring?
> 
> Nc: congrats on your little girl!



I will keep my fingers crossed for you! Might a silly question but do you get "moved up on the list" at all as others are chosen? Or closer to the front of the book I should say?


----------



## Prayerful

Well, I got my fert report a little bit ago... Of the 9 collected, only 6 were mature, and 5 fertilized through ICSI. I'll get another update sometime tomorrow morning. Praying all 5 continue to thrive!


----------



## karenh

~Brandy~ said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Brandy: Yes the longest part will most likely be waiting to be chosen. The birth mom chooses us. Our agency has a website that our profile will go on and the birthparents from around the country can look through them. There are hundreds of profiles though so really our best bet to be picked is if someone we know knows someone whos daughter, or whoever, is thinking of placing her child. This part could take years.
> 
> Chook: It is so good too hear that everything is going well so far. I pray that the next 7 months so just as well.
> 
> Prayerful: Congratz on your 9 eggs! That is great! Cant wait to hear how many embrios you get! How many are you thinking of transferring?
> 
> Nc: congrats on your little girl!
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed for you! Might a silly question but do you get "moved up on the list" at all as others are chosen? Or closer to the front of the book I should say?Click to expand...

I don't think so. What happenes is they go to the website and can search my different criteria. If my profile matches whatever they decided to search by then it will come up. I don't think there is a list to move up. You can check out other people's profiles and how it works at itsaboutlove.org



Prayerful said:


> Well, I got my fert report a little bit ago... Of the 9 collected, only 6 were mature, and 5 fertilized through ICSI. I'll get another update sometime tomorrow morning. Praying all 5 continue to thrive!

Five is still great! I hope they all keep growing!


----------



## ~Brandy~

karenh said:


> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Brandy: Yes the longest part will most likely be waiting to be chosen. The birth mom chooses us. Our agency has a website that our profile will go on and the birthparents from around the country can look through them. There are hundreds of profiles though so really our best bet to be picked is if someone we know knows someone whos daughter, or whoever, is thinking of placing her child. This part could take years.
> 
> Chook: It is so good too hear that everything is going well so far. I pray that the next 7 months so just as well.
> 
> Prayerful: Congratz on your 9 eggs! That is great! Cant wait to hear how many embrios you get! How many are you thinking of transferring?
> 
> Nc: congrats on your little girl!
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed for you! Might a silly question but do you get "moved up on the list" at all as others are chosen? Or closer to the front of the book I should say?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so. What happenes is they go to the website and can search my different criteria. If my profile matches whatever they decided to search by then it will come up. I don't think there is a list to move up. You can check out other people's profiles and how it works at itsaboutlove.org
> 
> 
> 
> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Well, I got my fert report a little bit ago... Of the 9 collected, only 6 were mature, and 5 fertilized through ICSI. I'll get another update sometime tomorrow morning. Praying all 5 continue to thrive!Click to expand...
> 
> Five is still great! I hope they all keep growing!Click to expand...

Thanks Karen! I am oblivious to the process :( I will take a look at the site. Hope you get your LO soon!


----------



## karenh

~Brandy~ said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Brandy: Yes the longest part will most likely be waiting to be chosen. The birth mom chooses us. Our agency has a website that our profile will go on and the birthparents from around the country can look through them. There are hundreds of profiles though so really our best bet to be picked is if someone we know knows someone whos daughter, or whoever, is thinking of placing her child. This part could take years.
> 
> Chook: It is so good too hear that everything is going well so far. I pray that the next 7 months so just as well.
> 
> Prayerful: Congratz on your 9 eggs! That is great! Cant wait to hear how many embrios you get! How many are you thinking of transferring?
> 
> Nc: congrats on your little girl!
> 
> 
> 
> I will keep my fingers crossed for you! Might a silly question but do you get "moved up on the list" at all as others are chosen? Or closer to the front of the book I should say?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so. What happenes is they go to the website and can search my different criteria. If my profile matches whatever they decided to search by then it will come up. I don't think there is a list to move up. You can check out other people's profiles and how it works at itsaboutlove.org
> 
> 
> 
> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Well, I got my fert report a little bit ago... Of the 9 collected, only 6 were mature, and 5 fertilized through ICSI. I'll get another update sometime tomorrow morning. Praying all 5 continue to thrive!Click to expand...
> 
> Five is still great! I hope they all keep growing!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Karen! I am oblivious to the process :( I will take a look at the site. Hope you get your LO soon!Click to expand...

No problems! Anyone who isn't part of it would be oblivious. I am open to any questions. Feel free to ask!


----------



## Cridge

Chook said:


> Good luck next time shugga! Must be a relief for your body to be responding.
> 
> Where are you up to sugar pi? Have you been able to start your cycle yet? X
> 
> How are you doing prayerful? X
> 
> How old is your little ninja now cridge??? X


Chook - little ninja was measuring 3 days behind from the get-go as well. It seemed odd since I knew exactly when I ovulated, but he was fine. He always measured a little small, and he was 7# 3oz. when he was born (which I think is perfect, but small as far as I'm concerned). So no worries! He's 10 months now.... crrrraaaazy!! It goes by way too fast!!!


----------



## Prayerful

I got another report this morning. I have two 4 cell embies, one 3 cell, one 2 cell, and one that is only a 1 cell. Transfer will be tomorrow at 9:30! We will be transferring two.


----------



## karenh

Yay! Good luck!


----------



## MMW430

Prayerful said:


> I got another report this morning. I have two 4 cell embies, one 3 cell, one 2 cell, and I've that is only a 1 cell. Transfer will be tomorrow at 9:30! We will be transferring two.

Good luck!!


----------



## MKHewson

Hi Girls , sorry I was slow to respond, so things have been amazing. I have to admit at the beginning in the the sleepless fog I wondered what I was thinking and I doubted myself at every moment. Now I see this beautiful little girl who is so charming and soo funny. We are having a little social for her on Sun. This pic is from last weekend

https://i44.tinypic.com/jjtfmh.jpg


----------



## Prayerful

So adorable, MK!


----------



## nc1998

Fx'd for you, prayerful! Hope the transfer goes well and it's your turn for a baby!


----------



## Prayerful

We transferred two 8-cell embryos on Saturday morning! OTD is Oct 4. Here is a pic just prior to transfer...
 



Attached Files:







Two 8-Cell Embryos.png
File size: 45.6 KB
Views: 44


----------



## sugarpi24

thats awesome Prayerful!!! Good luck!!!


----------



## karenh

MK: She is adorable!

Prayerful: Yay, your embies look good! I hope they stick!


----------



## shuggababies

Cridge said:


> Chook said:
> 
> 
> Good luck next time shugga! Must be a relief for your body to be responding.
> 
> Where are you up to sugar pi? Have you been able to start your cycle yet? X
> 
> How are you doing prayerful? X
> 
> How old is your little ninja now cridge??? X
> 
> 
> Chook - little ninja was measuring 3 days behind from the get-go as well. It seemed odd since I knew exactly when I ovulated, but he was fine. He always measured a little small, and he was 7# 3oz. when he was born (which I think is perfect, but small as far as I'm concerned). So no worries! He's 10 months now.... crrrraaaazy!! It goes by way too fast!!!Click to expand...


Cridge- yes it really is a relief to know this medicine is helping me out, I LOVE IT LOL


----------



## shuggababies

nc1998 said:


> Chook, I am so glad to see your update! Sounds like things are going well.
> 
> Brandy - congratulations on your twin girls! How fun!
> 
> Karen - how exciting that you are getting close to being approved! I am sure you will pass with flying colors.
> 
> prayerful - good luck with the next ivf steps... fx'd for you!
> 
> shugga - isn't it great to have a regular ovulatory cycle? I actually didn't take femara the cycle I got pregnant (had the flu!) but I think just having been on it for a few months made me actually ovulate that month, although late.
> 
> mk - how can your baby be 1?! I totally remember when you posted her newborn pics - seems so recent.
> 
> afm - I am 34 weeks with our little girl (don't think I ever told you guys the baby's sex). She has been doing well on all of the scans and we are getting really excited to meet her! We already have two little boys, so we have had fun getting pink stuff this time around. :)



nc1998: yes the feeling is great to know something works for me:)


----------



## shuggababies

~Brandy~ said:


> Karen- How exciting!! It sounds like the process is moving along for you. Whats after that?
> 
> Shugga- Thats a great relief when you can get your cycles on track and Oing. I was all over the board too but with femara it was a very steady 28 day cycle with ovulation on 13-14! FX this will be it for you!
> 
> 
> AFM- I havent updated in a while! I am almost out of my first trimester!! I have seen the babies 5 times on ultrasound and I get to see them again tomorrow. I love seeing them wiggle around and I count their fingers and toes.. Makes me melt just thinking about it. We found out 2 days ago that we are having twin GIRLS! I bought their furniture for their nurseries and will begin painting and decorating next month.. I am still in awe that I am pregnant and surviving the first trimester.
> Thank You,


Brandy- yes Im so excited about the whole process


----------



## MKHewson

Any updates from the ladies or what lol


----------



## LolaM

not really, baby is growing like a weed and we got a new puppy! He is very busy and my oooold dogs are not impressed by this wipper snapper!


----------



## Prayerful

I'm still in my TWW. I plan to POAS on Wednesday (if AF hasn't already come by Tuesday), then OTD is on Friday! Can AF even arrive if you are taking progesterone supplements, or does it completely prevent it regardless of whether you are pregnant?? 

I've been feeling nauseous after eating but it could just be the OHSS so I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> I'm still in my TWW. I plan to POAS on Wednesday (if AF hasn't already come by Tuesday), then OTD is on Friday! Can AF even arrive if you are taking progesterone supplements, or does it completely prevent it regardless of whether you are pregnant??
> 
> I've been feeling nauseous after eating but it could just be the OHSS so I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much.

You can bleed through the progesterone. 

FX For your on testing day!


----------



## Chook

Thinking of you prayerful! I still got af when using crinone. Did you get ohss? It's not fun. My ovaries are still bigger then mangoes. Should settle soon though. 

Mk- she is just beautiful. I hope you guys enjoyed her first bday. 

Any updates Karen?

I'm 8 weeks 3 days and have another scan in two days. I still can't relax and just enjoy yet but I'm getting better at it xox


----------



## karenh

lola: how fun to get a new puppy!

prayerful: I bled through the crione as well. Hopefully this will be it for you!

Cridge: I am so glad everything is going well! Please keep us updated

All our stuff is done. All we are waiting on is for our background checks to come back and for our caseworker to write up our homestudy. Once he is done we wait to hear if we are approved and then we wait to be chosen. Pretty much it is all just a waiting game from here, that and fundraising.


----------



## LolaM

A new puppy is a lot different wth a baby in the house, before baby if the puppy whined about being in the crate, we didnt worry, now we cant have a whiney puppy wake up the baby. We didnt have to worry about the puppy chewing the babies toys. He has already tinkled on the new carpet which just infuriates hubs, who doesnt seem to understand that the puppy wasnt trained when we got him. I think it will be ok once pup gets used to our house and our rules, he is laying in his bed snoring away!


----------



## sugarpi24

AF got me today. :( 

Been working on a scrapbooking area this past weekend! i already had some old cabinets in our garage so we started painting them and such this weekend....hopefully within the next week or two we will be all done with it! Super excited!


----------



## sugarpi24

karenh said:


> lola: how fun to get a new puppy!
> 
> prayerful: I bled through the crione as well. Hopefully this will be it for you!
> 
> Cridge: I am so glad everything is going well! Please keep us updated
> 
> All our stuff is done. All we are waiting on is for our background checks to come back and for our caseworker to write up our homestudy. Once he is done we wait to hear if we are approved and then we wait to be chosen. Pretty much it is all just a waiting game from here, that and fundraising.

Good luck Karen!!


----------



## karenh

It will be nice to have a new scprapbooking area sugar! I hope it turns out well. I am so sorry about AF.

Lola that would be really difficult. Hopfully he is a fast learner.


----------



## Cridge

I think new puppies are harder than new babies! Puppies can run and pee all over everything! :haha: Good luck with that Lola! I wouldn't imagine getting a new puppy with a baby around - yikes!! :rofl: How are things with baby's siblings? Are things settled there?


----------



## Prayerful

Chook - I did get OHSS but just very mild. I have some SOB, occasional dizziness, nausea, one episode of chest pain, and a feeling of bloating but my weight and abdominal circumference have remained stable.

I'm glad things are still going well for you! You'll be into the second trimester before you know it!

Karen - That is great things are still moving along for you!

Sorry about AF Sugarpi! :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> I think new puppies are harder than new babies! Puppies can run and pee all over everything! :haha: Good luck with that Lola! I wouldn't imagine getting a new puppy with a baby around - yikes!! :rofl: How are things with baby's siblings? Are things settled there?

well...we couldnt just leave him, so he is with us now. He is ::mostly:: housebroken, just a nervous tinkler and he has lots more energy then my old fart dogs! The situation with the siblings is the same as it ever was. He doesnt know them, has no relationship with them but by law, had to have visits. :shrug:


----------



## ~Brandy~

LolaM said:


> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> I think new puppies are harder than new babies! Puppies can run and pee all over everything! :haha: Good luck with that Lola! I wouldn't imagine getting a new puppy with a baby around - yikes!! :rofl: How are things with baby's siblings? Are things settled there?
> 
> well...we couldnt just leave him, so he is with us now. He is ::mostly:: housebroken, just a nervous tinkler and he has lots more energy then my old fart dogs! The situation with the siblings is the same as it ever was. He doesnt know them, has no relationship with them but by law, had to have visits. :shrug:Click to expand...

I might have missed it somewhere .... Did you end up having to take the siblings in too?


----------



## LolaM

~Brandy~ said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cridge said:
> 
> 
> I think new puppies are harder than new babies! Puppies can run and pee all over everything! :haha: Good luck with that Lola! I wouldn't imagine getting a new puppy with a baby around - yikes!! :rofl: How are things with baby's siblings? Are things settled there?
> 
> well...we couldnt just leave him, so he is with us now. He is ::mostly:: housebroken, just a nervous tinkler and he has lots more energy then my old fart dogs! The situation with the siblings is the same as it ever was. He doesnt know them, has no relationship with them but by law, had to have visits. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I might have missed it somewhere .... Did you end up having to take the siblings in too?Click to expand...

They wanted us to but we decided that caring for an infant, toddler AND kindergartener who all need alot of attention was too much and it wasnt fair to them, so we declined.


----------



## MKHewson

Hey chook, how did your scan go


----------



## MMW430

Prayerful said:


> I'm still in my TWW. I plan to POAS on Wednesday (if AF hasn't already come by Tuesday), then OTD is on Friday! Can AF even arrive if you are taking progesterone supplements, or does it completely prevent it regardless of whether you are pregnant??
> 
> I've been feeling nauseous after eating but it could just be the OHSS so I'm trying not to get my hopes up too much.

Did you test??


----------



## Prayerful

Ready for a long story.... ;) 

I actually started testing Monday night but I was too chicken to look at it for over an hour after the test! Haha! There was definitely a line then but it was obviously not reliable since I didn't check it at the proper time. I also had an extra dose of Ovidrel only 8 days prior to that too so it could have just been that. SO, I checked it the next morning and there was a VERY faint line. Probably still the trigger leaving my system. I also started having AF cramps and some bloody discharge that day so I was positive it was over. Then I tested again this morning, and the line is still faint but darker than yesterdays! I don't fully believe it is a BFP but I am getting excited. Now I just have to wait 2 more days until OTD on Friday...

Here are the pics of my tests from Monday (bottom) to today (top).
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0414.jpg
File size: 17.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MMW430

Prayerful said:


> Ready for a long story.... ;)
> 
> I actually started testing Monday night but I was too chicken to look at it for over an hour after the test! Haha! There was definitely a line then but it was obviously not reliable since I didn't check it at the proper time. I also had an extra dose of Ovidrel only 8 days prior to that too so it could have just been that. SO, I checked it the next morning and there was a VERY faint line. Probably still the trigger leaving my system. I also started having AF cramps and some bloody discharge that day so I was positive it was over. Then I tested again this morning, and the line is still faint but darker than yesterdays! I don't fully believe it is a BFP but I am getting excited. Now I just have to wait 2 more days until OTD on Friday...
> 
> Here are the pics of my tests from Monday (bottom) to today (top).

Looks promising! Take a FRER! I got my first BFP at 6dp5dt on one of those.


----------



## karenh

I think it looks promising too! I can't wait until Friday for you!


----------



## Cridge

Prayerful - take a FRER!!!!


----------



## Prayerful

Haha! DH isn't happy with me testing using the ones that I already have on hand, let only going and buying a FRER. So I'm going to have to just make do until Friday.


----------



## Cridge

Oh stink - it's worth it!! When I bought my 3rd box of FRER's (3 pack :haha:), dh started complaining, but I told him it was worth spending $30 to see those beautiful pink lines! Just do it and repent later! :winkwink:


----------



## MMW430

God. I think I took about 10 FRER before my beta. Haha


----------



## ~Brandy~

ROFL I just counted and I took 14 Frers, 6 dollar stores, and 10 IC, plus 2 CB Digitals before Beta!! 

It was worth every penny LOL... but I tested the trigger out and then kept going till I had 2 betas.


----------



## karenh

My dh didn't like me taking tests either. I did anyway and then he was anxious to know what the result was.


----------



## Prayerful

Ok, Cridge, I told DH about your comment and he actually went out and bought me a FRER as long as I would let him rent a movie! :haha: I was going to wait until the morning but he wanted me to take it tonight. After not even a minute had passed there were already 2 very clear lines!! I think I feel confident to officially say that I am pregnant!!!! :bfp:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0416.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 8


----------



## TonyaG

Congratulations! There is no mistaking that test!!


----------



## Chook

Woohoo prayerful!!!! Massive congratulations hunny. I'm soooo excited for you! You guys transferred two? So cool!!!

My scan went really well :) measuring two days earlier now and has two arms two legs and all the bits in the right place!!! Heart beat is 177bpm. Just need to wean off steroids and clexane after 12 weeks but under the care of a high risk pregnancy specialist so I'm in good hands


----------



## sugarpi24

Prayerful said:


> Ok, Cridge, I told DH about your comment and he actually went out and bought me a FRER as long as I would let him rent a movie! :haha: I was going to wait until the morning but he wanted me to take it tonight. After not even a minute had passed there were already 2 very clear lines!! I think I feel confident to officially say that I am pregnant!!!! :bfp:

wow!!! that is definitely positive!! lol Congrats!!!


----------



## karenh

prayerful: Congratulations! That is a really good positive! Yay!

Chook: I am so glad everything is still on track and your little one is growing! Yay! I am glad you are seeing a specialist and hope they give you the care you need and want.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayerful said:


> Ok, Cridge, I told DH about your comment and he actually went out and bought me a FRER as long as I would let him rent a movie! :haha: I was going to wait until the morning but he wanted me to take it tonight. After not even a minute had passed there were already 2 very clear lines!! I think I feel confident to officially say that I am pregnant!!!! :bfp:

W00T Maybe you will be a twin mommy too with us on the IVF thread were a part of together!! Theres a twin explosion over there...... :happydance:


----------



## MKHewson

Prayerful said:


> Ok, Cridge, I told DH about your comment and he actually went out and bought me a FRER as long as I would let him rent a movie! :haha: I was going to wait until the morning but he wanted me to take it tonight. After not even a minute had passed there were already 2 very clear lines!! I think I feel confident to officially say that I am pregnant!!!! :bfp:

Congrats Prayfull, I am so happy for you and your hubby here is to a wonderful H & H 9 months


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> Woohoo prayerful!!!! Massive congratulations hunny. I'm soooo excited for you! You guys transferred two? So cool!!!
> 
> My scan went really well :) measuring two days earlier now and has two arms two legs and all the bits in the right place!!! Heart beat is 177bpm. Just need to wean off steroids and clexane after 12 weeks but under the care of a high risk pregnancy specialist so I'm in good hands

Yipee Chook, I keep checking here daily to see how you are doing. I am so very overjoyed for you,


----------



## Prayerful

Chook said:


> Woohoo prayerful!!!! Massive congratulations hunny. I'm soooo excited for you! You guys transferred two? So cool!!!
> 
> My scan went really well :) measuring two days earlier now and has two arms two legs and all the bits in the right place!!! Heart beat is 177bpm. Just need to wean off steroids and clexane after 12 weeks but under the care of a high risk pregnancy specialist so I'm in good hands

Yes, we transferred two grade 1 on day 3.

Congrats on the great scan!!



~Brandy~ said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Ok, Cridge, I told DH about your comment and he actually went out and bought me a FRER as long as I would let him rent a movie! :haha: I was going to wait until the morning but he wanted me to take it tonight. After not even a minute had passed there were already 2 very clear lines!! I think I feel confident to officially say that I am pregnant!!!! :bfp:
> 
> W00T Maybe you will be a twin mommy too with us on the IVF thread were a part of together!! Theres a twin explosion over there...... :happydance:Click to expand...

I don't want to get my hopes up but it would be wonderful. Either way though, we are excited!


----------



## karenh

Prayerful said:


> Chook said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo prayerful!!!! Massive congratulations hunny. I'm soooo excited for you! You guys transferred two? So cool!!!
> 
> My scan went really well :) measuring two days earlier now and has two arms two legs and all the bits in the right place!!! Heart beat is 177bpm. Just need to wean off steroids and clexane after 12 weeks but under the care of a high risk pregnancy specialist so I'm in good hands
> 
> Yes, we transferred two grade 1 on day 3.
> 
> Congrats on the great scan!!
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Ok, Cridge, I told DH about your comment and he actually went out and bought me a FRER as long as I would let him rent a movie! :haha: I was going to wait until the morning but he wanted me to take it tonight. After not even a minute had passed there were already 2 very clear lines!! I think I feel confident to officially say that I am pregnant!!!! :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> W00T Maybe you will be a twin mommy too with us on the IVF thread were a part of together!! Theres a twin explosion over there...... :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to get my hopes up but it would be wonderful. Either way though, we are excited!Click to expand...

I hope both stick! You would be the seventh person I know having twins. Crazy! I know one would be wonderful as well.


----------



## ~Brandy~

karenh said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chook said:
> 
> 
> Woohoo prayerful!!!! Massive congratulations hunny. I'm soooo excited for you! You guys transferred two? So cool!!!
> 
> My scan went really well :) measuring two days earlier now and has two arms two legs and all the bits in the right place!!! Heart beat is 177bpm. Just need to wean off steroids and clexane after 12 weeks but under the care of a high risk pregnancy specialist so I'm in good hands
> 
> Yes, we transferred two grade 1 on day 3.
> 
> Congrats on the great scan!!
> 
> 
> 
> ~Brandy~ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> Ok, Cridge, I told DH about your comment and he actually went out and bought me a FRER as long as I would let him rent a movie! :haha: I was going to wait until the morning but he wanted me to take it tonight. After not even a minute had passed there were already 2 very clear lines!! I think I feel confident to officially say that I am pregnant!!!! :bfp:Click to expand...
> 
> W00T Maybe you will be a twin mommy too with us on the IVF thread were a part of together!! Theres a twin explosion over there...... :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't want to get my hopes up but it would be wonderful. Either way though, we are excited!Click to expand...
> 
> I hope both stick! You would be the seventh person I know having twins. Crazy! I know one would be wonderful as well.Click to expand...

Twins are in the air for sure... THere is an ivf thread for those that had it over the summer and theres 5 or 6 sets of twins over there and its about 1/2 the population thats alot!


----------



## Prayerful

So true! We'll find out soon enough, I suppose, whether I'll be joining that club. ;)


----------



## MMW430

Prayerful said:



> So true! We'll find out soon enough, I suppose, whether I'll be joining that club. ;)

Congrats!!!


----------



## nc1998

Hooray, prayerful! That is such great news. Can't wait to hear your beta numbers!


----------



## karenh

How did your BETA go?!?


----------



## Prayerful

Beta was 252!!! I am 13dp3dt today but they are considering me 4 weeks +2 days pregnant! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Like I said in the other thread..... Twin mommy I bet! FX for you

Either way congrats!! You so earned it


----------



## karenh

Yay! Congratz!


----------



## TLB1986

Prayerful said:


> Beta was 252!!! I am 13dp3dt today but they are considering me 4 weeks +2 days pregnant! :happydance: :wohoo: :happydance:

Congrats!! So exciting :happydance:


----------



## Prayerful

I had my second beta today. It was 693, which is a doubling time of 49.3 hours! Next beta will be next Monday and then first u/s on Oct 17th or 18th!


----------



## sugarpi24

Prayerful said:



> I had my second beta today. It was 693, which is a doubling time of 49.3 hours! Next beta will be next Monday and then first u/s on Oct 17th or 18th!

AWESOME!!! I wonder if that means twins!!So excited for you guys!! :)


----------



## karenh

Yay prayerful! I can't wait to hear how the u/s goes!


----------



## J_Lynn

Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nc1998

Prayerful said:


> I had my second beta today. It was 693, which is a doubling time of 49.3 hours! Next beta will be next Monday and then first u/s on Oct 17th or 18th!

So happy for you! Congrats and let us know your results!


----------



## Prayerful

sugarpi24 said:
 

> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> I had my second beta today. It was 693, which is a doubling time of 49.3 hours! Next beta will be next Monday and then first u/s on Oct 17th or 18th!
> 
> AWESOME!!! I wonder if that means twins!!So excited for you guys!! :)Click to expand...

Probably not, but I can't wait to find out either way! :)


----------



## sugarpi24

its still exciting either way :) Im glad IVF worked for you, gives me hope for when DH and i try IVF here in the future. Cant wait for your u/s so you can actually see the baby :) How are you and DH feeling?


----------



## Cridge

Prayerful said:


> Ok, Cridge, I told DH about your comment and he actually went out and bought me a FRER as long as I would let him rent a movie! :haha: I was going to wait until the morning but he wanted me to take it tonight. After not even a minute had passed there were already 2 very clear lines!! I think I feel confident to officially say that I am pregnant!!!! :bfp:

So glad I could help out. :rofl: Congrats!!! Just fyi - with my first pregnancy, my hcg was super high and they thought for sure twins, but nope - just a singleton (phew!!)!


----------



## Sis4Us

Hello ladies figured I would say hello!! :hi:

I'm on my 5th round of Femara and feeling a Lil Hopeless We have done 2 Rounds w IUI but DHs count has been super low so FS says IVF!! :(

I have no problems IVF well except for the cost!!!

Has anyone here gotten a BFP w this many rounds of Femara??

Thanks


----------



## karenh

Sis4Us said:


> Hello ladies figured I would say hello!! :hi:
> 
> I'm on my 5th round of Femara and feeling a Lil Hopeless We have done 2 Rounds w IUI but DHs count has been super low so FS says IVF!! :(
> 
> I have no problems IVF well except for the cost!!!
> 
> Has anyone here gotten a BFP w this many rounds of Femara??
> 
> Thanks

I got a positive on my 4th round, but lost it.


----------



## Prayerful

sugarpi24 said:


> its still exciting either way :) Im glad IVF worked for you, gives me hope for when DH and i try IVF here in the future. Cant wait for your u/s so you can actually see the baby :) How are you and DH feeling?

Aww, thanks. DH and I are super excited. We are going to tell my parents and sisters this weekend. (But are otherwise still keeping it under wraps!) I've been feeling nauseous, bloated, and dizzy. I also have breast tenderness and am still having SOB. Most if not all of that could still be from the OHSS though so it is hard to say if I am really having any pregnancy symptoms. 

I hope you guys are able to try soon. Any idea when you'll be able to get started?



Sis4Us said:


> Hello ladies figured I would say hello!! :hi:
> 
> I'm on my 5th round of Femara and feeling a Lil Hopeless We have done 2 Rounds w IUI but DHs count has been super low so FS says IVF!! :(
> 
> I have no problems IVF well except for the cost!!!
> 
> Has anyone here gotten a BFP w this many rounds of Femara??
> 
> Thanks

Hi Sis! I ended up having to do IVF with ICSI. It certainly isn't what we would have chosen but it worked for us on the first try! I hope #5 is the round that works for you though. Good luck!!


----------



## sugarpi24

That's awesome!!! I would be sooooo excited it would be hard to keep it a secret..I'm trying to think of a perfect way to tell them when it happens. We are thinking sometime beginning of next year...hopefully by march we can start the IVF process as long as nothing interfers :/


----------



## TLB1986

sugarpi24 said:


> That's awesome!!! I would be sooooo excited it would be hard to keep it a secret...but I'm trying to think of a perfect way to tell them when it happens. We are thinking sometime beginning of next year...hopefully by march we can start the IVF process as long as nothing interfers :/

I'm in the same boat as you. We will be moving on to IVF in January if we don't get a bfp before.

Sending baby :dust: your way!!


----------



## sugarpi24

Good luck tlb! I'm hoping we get a bfp before then! I just hate the thought of being in that much debt when right now we are trying to get out of it :( but we have to do what we have to do! :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Sis4Us said:


> Hello ladies figured I would say hello!! :hi:
> 
> I'm on my 5th round of Femara and feeling a Lil Hopeless We have done 2 Rounds w IUI but DHs count has been super low so FS says IVF!! :(
> 
> I have no problems IVF well except for the cost!!!
> 
> Has anyone here gotten a BFP w this many rounds of Femara??
> 
> Thanks

I tried 6 rounds of clomid and then 2 rounds of Femara with IUI and then moved to IVF with recovery by ICSI and the first round of IVF worked.

I am rooting for you!


----------



## Sis4Us

Thanks Brandy!!! 

Wish I could afford the IVF right now but that's 10K I don't have at the moment since we r trying to get a bigger house!! :(

Hoping I can get DHs count back up so this IUI will work!!! ;)

How exciting U R having twin girls that would be my dreams Come true Congrats!!!


----------



## Prayerful

sugarpi24 said:


> That's awesome!!! I would be sooooo excited it would be hard to keep it a secret..I'm trying to think of a perfect way to tell them when it happens. We are thinking sometime beginning of next year...hopefully by march we can start the IVF process as long as nothing interfers :/

That's great! March will be here soon! Only 4.5 months away... :)


----------



## sugarpi24

Prayerful said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> That's awesome!!! I would be sooooo excited it would be hard to keep it a secret..I'm trying to think of a perfect way to tell them when it happens. We are thinking sometime beginning of next year...hopefully by march we can start the IVF process as long as nothing interfers :/
> 
> That's great! March will be here soon! Only 4.5 months away... :)Click to expand...

yeah im hoping sooner!! i broke it down in weeks on how much we owe and if we pay this much a week we will be debt free by this time...so we only have....18 more weeks til we are debt free (pretty much)...as long we can pay a certain amount each week. it sounds so much better saying 18 weeks than a little over 4 months lol :happydance:


----------



## karenh

getting out of debt is such a good feeling. We paid off our car earlier this year, and if we can avoid adding anything to our credit card and make the size payments we have been making then we should be debt free by the end of the year!


----------



## sugarpi24

karenh said:


> getting out of debt is such a good feeling. We paid off our car earlier this year, and if we can avoid adding anything to our credit card and make the size payments we have been making then we should be debt free by the end of the year!

awesome!! it is a great feeling! I never thought we would be able too...and DH and i both said...why didnt we try this earlier?! Its amazing what motivates us. my only issue is here we are trying to get debt free so we can get a loan for IVF just to be in the same situation we were in lol but itll be worth it :) 

Hows your adoption process going Karen?


----------



## karenh

sugarpi24 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> getting out of debt is such a good feeling. We paid off our car earlier this year, and if we can avoid adding anything to our credit card and make the size payments we have been making then we should be debt free by the end of the year!
> 
> awesome!! it is a great feeling! I never thought we would be able too...and DH and i both said...why didnt we try this earlier?! Its amazing what motivates us. my only issue is here we are trying to get debt free so we can get a loan for IVF just to be in the same situation we were in lol but itll be worth it :)
> 
> Hows your adoption process going Karen?Click to expand...

Exactly how it is with the adoption for us. Getting out of debt so we can go back into it for a kid. The things we do for them. : )

We are currently waiting to see if we are approved. Once that is done we wait for a birth mom to choose us. Just a bunch of waiting from here on out.

What are your guys' thoughts on breastfeeding an adoptived baby?


----------



## Prayerful

sugarpi24 said:


> Prayerful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> That's awesome!!! I would be sooooo excited it would be hard to keep it a secret..I'm trying to think of a perfect way to tell them when it happens. We are thinking sometime beginning of next year...hopefully by march we can start the IVF process as long as nothing interfers :/
> 
> That's great! March will be here soon! Only 4.5 months away... :)Click to expand...
> 
> yeah im hoping sooner!! i broke it down in weeks on how much we owe and if we pay this much a week we will be debt free by this time...so we only have....18 more weeks til we are debt free (pretty much)...as long we can pay a certain amount each week. it sounds so much better saying 18 weeks than a little over 4 months lol :happydance:Click to expand...

Ahh, that is so exciting!! It really is a great feeling to get out of debt. And even though you will be going back into debt to get your baby, at least now you know that if you put your mind to it you can quickly(ish) get back out of it again!



karenh said:


> getting out of debt is such a good feeling. We paid off our car earlier this year, and if we can avoid adding anything to our credit card and make the size payments we have been making then we should be debt free by the end of the year!

Congratulations! That is exciting news! How is the fundraising going? I haven't made it over to your page in a while... :blush:



karenh said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> getting out of debt is such a good feeling. We paid off our car earlier this year, and if we can avoid adding anything to our credit card and make the size payments we have been making then we should be debt free by the end of the year!
> 
> awesome!! it is a great feeling! I never thought we would be able too...and DH and i both said...why didnt we try this earlier?! Its amazing what motivates us. my only issue is here we are trying to get debt free so we can get a loan for IVF just to be in the same situation we were in lol but itll be worth it :)
> 
> Hows your adoption process going Karen?Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly how it is with the adoption for us. Getting out of debt so we can go back into it for a kid. The things we do for them. : )
> 
> We are currently waiting to see if we are approved. Once that is done we wait for a birth mom to choose us. Just a bunch of waiting from here on out.
> 
> What are your guys' thoughts on breastfeeding an adoptived baby?Click to expand...

I think that would be great to be able to breastfeed an adopted baby if you are capable. It would help you to establish a bond more quickly. Have you looked into the process of that yet? How long would it take to establish a milk supply?


----------



## sugarpi24

karenh said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> getting out of debt is such a good feeling. We paid off our car earlier this year, and if we can avoid adding anything to our credit card and make the size payments we have been making then we should be debt free by the end of the year!
> 
> awesome!! it is a great feeling! I never thought we would be able too...and DH and i both said...why didnt we try this earlier?! Its amazing what motivates us. my only issue is here we are trying to get debt free so we can get a loan for IVF just to be in the same situation we were in lol but itll be worth it :)
> 
> Hows your adoption process going Karen?Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly how it is with the adoption for us. Getting out of debt so we can go back into it for a kid. The things we do for them. : )
> 
> We are currently waiting to see if we are approved. Once that is done we wait for a birth mom to choose us. Just a bunch of waiting from here on out.
> 
> What are your guys' thoughts on breastfeeding an adoptived baby?Click to expand...

Oi! Trying for a kid is nothing but waiting it seems adoption or whatever :/ 
Do they give you a time frame on when they will tell you if your approved or not? Hope you hear soon! 

I'm not sure about breastfeeding an adoptive baby...I don't see any harm in it :)


----------



## karenh

If everything goes right and we are approved without having to work on anything they have said we should be approved by the end of this month or the beginning of next. However, my caseworker still hasn't made contact with my social worker from the state which is really irritating. I am starting to feel better about it though. I was worried about what our counselor and our previous social worker would say about all that was going on when we decided not to continue with the state almost three years ago. However, our counselor knows more than our social worker and he has already been talked to. Yesterday I asked for an update and our caseworker said things are looking fine. I hope that is good. We will see.

The fundraising is going slowly, but we have had some wonderful friends donate. I am grateful for every single piece that is sponsored.

I have started to look into the option of breastfeeding. There are different views on what is needed to be able to induce lactation. Some believe all you need is a baby suckling and slowly your milk will come in. However most people do seem to agree that if you have time 6+ months you can take herbs and medication to trick your body into thinking you are pregnant and you can produce all or at least most of what your baby will need. I have a friend who is a midwife who has given me the name of a certified lactation consultant and I have ordered a book off amazon about breastfeeding your adopted baby. It should be here tomorrow. After we are approved I might contact the lactation consultant and see what she thinks, what her protocol is, and when we should start.

There is so much to thing about and make decisions about while trying to adopt. I read an article that said once you decide to adopt you are having a psychological pregnancy, but it is even harder because you don't have a due date. I find that to be absolutely true. I feel the need to prepare for baby and to get things done kind of like I would if I were nesting or something, but at the same time I have NO IDEA when baby will come so I am afraid of doing things too early and having to wait with nothing to do and staring at everything I have already prepared. For now I am just allowing myself to gather information, but it is really hard not to jump on getting things done. Sorry for the ramble.

I really hope you are all doing well. Thank you for listening to all my crazy.


----------



## sugarpi24

well i hope that means everything is going okay too! I hope your caseworker makes contact so you guys can get the ball rolling! 

I would think the breastfeeding is your choice...if you want to do it and you can produce milk then go for it. :) hope that book you ordered helps! 

I have all my baby stuff upstairs in a room that i dont go into....that way i dont see it all the time. i ended up putting it all into boxes and such so i dont look so crazy having the room set up ;) im one that i bought all my baby stuff at sales and such so that we didnt have to buy all of it when it comes time...which im glad i did when it comes to us paying for IVF. i dont have EVERYTHING thatll ill need for a baby...but i have a lot :) i stopped buying stuff since im not even sure if we will get pregnant. if anything i can always resell my items.

too much financially going on right now :/ getting stressed. working overtime to pay off the debt...but now my dad said he cant do our roof due to his knee (which is fine, im not mad at him and i totally understand)so now we have to come up with at least $5,000 for that....and possibly not working one week out of the next couple months( yes not only is it possibly one week...but one week a month for the next couple months) kinda puts a dent in our plan :( but hopefully it works itself out.


----------



## karenh

Oh no! Hopefully I hope your dad recovers soon. Also, I hope they don't have to take a week out of your month for more than one. I have been there and it sucks!


----------



## MKHewson

Any new updates from you preggers ladies lol


----------



## Prayerful

No updates from me yet... first ultrasound is in 12 hours!!!


----------



## MKHewson

Good luck with your ultrasound


----------



## karenh

Good luck today! I can't wait to hear!


----------



## karenh

Who still follows this thread and what is going on in your life currently?


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> Who still follows this thread and what is going on in your life currently?

I still follow, I just don't really comment very often.

We're so busy with everything preparing for the baby. I had an appointment yesterday, and the doctor told me I have another one in a month and then they're going to start being every 2 weeks. It's all feeling very real. Some one asked me the other day how many weeks I had left, and I was completely stunned to realize it's only 14 more weeks, and he'll be here. Saying "January 21" sounds like we have awhile, but when you say "14 weeks" it sounds like no time at all. The baby shower is November 10, and I'm having a hard time not checking the registry to see what people have bought. :flower:


----------



## MKHewson

hello ladies I keep following this thread because I I love seeing everyone getting there positive test. I took an extended maternity leave with my daughter so I could be With her until she was 18 month old. so I return to work in March I plan on starting Femara then to hopefully conceive number 2


----------



## ~Brandy~

karenh said:


> Who still follows this thread and what is going on in your life currently?

I still follow. I just had a scare but I am doing ok now. I felt some pelvic pressure last weekend and told my husband it felt like it did when my other babies started dropping and I shouldnt feel that yet. We went in for an ultrasound and thats exactly what was happening... My cervix has begun to shorten and the top of my cervix had started funneling dropping the babies in.

They admitted me to the hospital and performed surgery to close the funnel up and reinforce my cervix with stitches. The doctor said they were successful and I got to see the babies again back where they should be. I am on bed rest until Monday when they re check on ultrasound. If I am doing fine there I am able to return to work next week only because I have a desk job and then straight home to rest. If he notices that the stitches are not holding as they should they will have me on full bedrest and potentially hospital bed rest for the duration.

They want me to hold these girls in for atleast another 16 weeks. I told them another 20 lol.
Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## TLB1986

I'm still following... In the TWW at the moment. af due tomorrow. My temp's were still up this am. fx this is a good sign. :winkwink:


----------



## sugarpi24

im still following. just trying to figure out how hubby and i will be going about getting money for IVF. 

Brandy im glad the twins are doing okay! take it easy :)


----------



## karenh

MMW: How exciting! Your baby shower is only about 3 weeks away! 14 Weeks until little man comes, I cant believe it! I cant wait to see pics!

MK: I cant believe you old your little one is getting. That is amazing that you are able to take such a long maternity leave. What a blessing. I hope it wont take long on the Femara for number 2!

Brandy: Oh no! What a huge scare! I am glad that you were able to identify what you were feeling and get to a hospital quickly. I am also glad that they were able to get it resolved for now. I hope those babies stay in for a long time! I have a friend here that is having the same issue. She was in the hospital for a few weeks. She is home now, and they are hoping to keep baby in until mid next month. How scary for you guys to go through this.

TLB: I hope this is it for you! Then you can join all the others that have has success in this group. How wonderful. Temps up is a good sign. Are you testing or getting a beta?

Sugar: I know IVF is so expensive. I hope you are able to figure something out soon. You have been doing so great getting into the right place to be able to do it. I cant wait until you have a little one on the way.

AFM: Just hanging out waiting to see if we are approved. Every day feels like it is a week. I cant imagine what it will feel like once we are approved and waiting to be picked. They say once you are on the adoption path it is as if you are having a psychological pregnancy. Let me tell you, it is true. I cant think of anything other than cloth diapers, nursery colors and sets, breastfeeding protocols, and baby clothes. The problem is with adoption and a psychological pregnancy we dont have a due date, so it is really hard to know what to do when. Hopefully we will be approved in the next 3-4 weeks, and then who knows how long the next phase will be.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Karen- I have a good feeling that you will be chosen quickly :) FX for you and your DH!


----------



## sugarpi24

i hope you hear something soon Karen!! and i hope the process goes quickly so you can have a little one in your arms!


----------



## LolaM

I am reading along, even though i havent taken Femara in almost a year now.


----------



## Chook

I'm still here! 11 weeks 1 day :) have my next scan on the 29th. 

Take it easy brandy! That must have been really scary for you guys. 

I hope you don't have to wait too long Karen. It must be a frustrating process. 

Can't wait to hear about your scan prayerful. 

Hopefully you don't have to wait to long for ivf sugar

Wow 14 weeks to go mw! That has flown

Glad to hear you are trying for number two soon mk. We have decided to only have this one. We really don't want to put ourselves through it again lol. 

Mrs stinski!!! Where are you?

Hope everyone I have missed is going great xox


----------



## karenh

Thanks for all your good wishes everyone! I am glad that you are still following along Lola and Chook. I know none of us are really doing Femara anymore, but it is nice to still feel conected to you all and that we can support eachother in where we are now in our process of building families.

I just got an email from our caseworker saying he finally talked with our social worker from the state. He said most everything she said he already knew, but there is one thing that came up that he wanted to talk to me about. He asked if I could talk. UGH! I tried to call him and no one answered, not even his receptionist! I can not handle not knowing! I hope it really isn't anything and we can move forward. He has no idea how vauge info like that just shoots my anxiety through the roof!


----------



## TLB1986

karenh said:


> MMW: How exciting! Your baby shower is only about 3 weeks away! 14 Weeks until little man comes, I cant believe it! I cant wait to see pics!
> 
> MK: I cant believe you old your little one is getting. That is amazing that you are able to take such a long maternity leave. What a blessing. I hope it wont take long on the Femara for number 2!
> 
> Brandy: Oh no! What a huge scare! I am glad that you were able to identify what you were feeling and get to a hospital quickly. I am also glad that they were able to get it resolved for now. I hope those babies stay in for a long time! I have a friend here that is having the same issue. She was in the hospital for a few weeks. She is home now, and they are hoping to keep baby in until mid next month. How scary for you guys to go through this.
> 
> TLB: I hope this is it for you! Then you can join all the others that have has success in this group. How wonderful. Temps up is a good sign. Are you testing or getting a beta?
> 
> Sugar: I know IVF is so expensive. I hope you are able to figure something out soon. You have been doing so great getting into the right place to be able to do it. I cant wait until you have a little one on the way.
> 
> AFM: Just hanging out waiting to see if we are approved. Every day feels like it is a week. I cant imagine what it will feel like once we are approved and waiting to be picked. They say once you are on the adoption path it is as if you are having a psychological pregnancy. Let me tell you, it is true. I cant think of anything other than cloth diapers, nursery colors and sets, breastfeeding protocols, and baby clothes. The problem is with adoption and a psychological pregnancy we dont have a due date, so it is really hard to know what to do when. Hopefully we will be approved in the next 3-4 weeks, and then who knows how long the next phase will be.

I've been testing. No second line yet...


----------



## Prayerful

MMW - I am glad you are still getting on good with the pregnancy. 14 weeks!!! That is so crazy how quickly time flies. Have fun at the baby shower and enjoy every minute. You deserve it!

MK - How great it must be to have been able to take such a long maternity leave! It is exciting that you will be trying for #2 soon. I hope it will be a quick process for you.

Brandy - How are you handling the bed rest? I hope everything goes well at the ultrasound on Monday!

TLB - I hope this is it for you! Good luck!!

Karen - That sounds completely accurate about adoption being like a psychological pregnancy. I can't imagine how hard it must be to be in a state of constant limbo. Have you been able to get in touch with your caseworker yet? I hope everything is good!

Chook - I'm still excited for you that you finally have your little bean! How are you feeling?

AFM - The ultrasound went great today! It really felt unreal after waiting so long to finally see my little bean on the screen. We got to see the baby's heartbeat but weren't able to hear it yet. It was such a great feeling. I am a little sad the second embryo didn't make it but am so blessed to have this one!

On a side note, my ovaries are bigger than my uterus right now! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0436-1.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 5


----------



## ~Brandy~

Prayer- It's rough. I am one of those people that work 8-10 hour days, clean house when I get home, cook dinner.... and still have energy. Sooo laying in a bed and knowing someone else has to do what I normally do is already bothering me :( It's for the babies though! I feel back to normal already and no more pelvic pressure so I am hoping when I see the doctor he will atleast let me return to small everyday tasks.

Your ultrasound is fantastic! I am so happy for you :)


----------



## Prayerful

Thank you! I'm glad you are feeling better.


----------



## sugarpi24

Karen- does he work tomorrow so he can call you?! That would make me anxious and stressed not knowing either! :( hope he calls back soon!!!

Prayerful- sorry about the second bean but I'm glad you have one and I hope it sticks!! Glad it went well today!!

Well hubby and I are getting lots of overtime this week!! 20hrs each!! Which means more gone off credit cards!! Oi! Cant wait to get those gone!! Hope everyone has a good weekend! Anyone have anything planned? Hubby and I are working tomorrow (we were going to celebrate my dads bday but got offered to work and had to take it) he understands. Sunday I'm going shopping with my mom while hubby stays home and plays video games lol :)


----------



## MKHewson

I have been really lucky living here in Canada in regards to maternity leave we're given one year with financial support then my work also allowed me to stay off for 6 more months. I'm taking care of two other one year old babies to support income it's been really nice to stay home with her


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> I have been really lucky living here in Canada in regards to maternity leave we're given one year with financial support then my work also allowed me to stay off for 6 more months. I'm taking care of two other one year old babies to support income it's been really nice to stay home with her

that is really great, I wish we had that long here. I can TAKE 12 weeks but i only get PAID for what is saved in my leave account.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Ya every employer in the states is different. I get 6 months only 3 months is paid.


----------



## sugarpi24

I'm not sure on the time....but my employer doesn't pay for maternity leave :/ we just file with FMLA.


----------



## KelliGal

Hey ladies, can I join? I've just started Femara this cycle!


----------



## nc1998

Hey ladies! Sounds like everyone is doing well. Fx'd for those of you still on the femara, and in your journeys toward babies! 

I am 39 weeks tomorrow and hanging in there. I crushed my finger in the car door a couple weeks ago - breaking it and (ick!) losing the fingernail. So my right hand is all bandaged/splinted up but I am starting to feel better and not too afraid of baby coming now - lol. At first all I could think was that she had better stay in as long as possible. And then last week our house flooded a little bit - no real damage just a mess b/c we had to pull up the carpet to get it to dry. Thankful though that it's all cleaned up now.

Good luck to everybody!


----------



## BabyMaybe917

I thought I'd pop in... I used to stalk this page pretty regularly :ninja: as it would give me hope that Femara would work for me. I tried it about a year ago then went off it for other options and a short break TTC then started back again. I just wanted to share that my 3rd cycle of double the normal dose of Femara worked for me! I've gotten my :bfp: and am expecting twins in June!


----------



## ~Brandy~

BabyMaybe917 said:


> I thought I'd pop in... I used to stalk this page pretty regularly :ninja: as it would give me hope that Femara would work for me. I tried it about a year ago then went off it for other options and a short break TTC then started back again. I just wanted to share that my 3rd cycle of double the normal dose of Femara worked for me! I've gotten my :bfp: and am expecting twins in June!

Congrats :) I think I have seen you on the multiple forums! Lots of twin moms popping up all the sudden thats great... we need to keep the multiples threads a hoppin haha


----------



## BabyMaybe917

~Brandy~ said:


> BabyMaybe917 said:
> 
> 
> I thought I'd pop in... I used to stalk this page pretty regularly :ninja: as it would give me hope that Femara would work for me. I tried it about a year ago then went off it for other options and a short break TTC then started back again. I just wanted to share that my 3rd cycle of double the normal dose of Femara worked for me! I've gotten my :bfp: and am expecting twins in June!
> 
> Congrats :) I think I have seen you on the multiple forums! Lots of twin moms popping up all the sudden thats great... we need to keep the multiples threads a hoppin hahaClick to expand...

Haha, Yep I started posting there... I recognize your "Thing 1 and Thing 2" picture! Our nursery will be decorated Dr Seuss Cat in the Hat... decided before we knew it was twins. So it will be kind of perfect to have Thing 1 and Thing 2 things lol. :haha:


----------



## TLB1986

Af showed her ugly face on Saturday:cry:... Still a BFP Virgin. Starting 5mg Femara again tonight. HOpe this is the last month I'll have to take it.:winkwink:


----------



## ~Brandy~

Update for me :flower:

So after the cerclage and hospital stay over this last week I saw the doctors today and did some REALLLY long scans lol. The good news is the cerclage looks "perfect" according to the doctors. The babies are back up high where they should be and my cervix is completely closed and over 3CM now which is what they need to sustain a twin pregnancy. The only good thing about this whole high risk pregnancy is getting weekly pics. Todays turned out ok but they only did a 2D next week they will do another 3D they said. The girls are measuring at 17W5D which is awesome that they are a little ahead of schedule. I hope they stay that way since the doctors think they might have to take the cerclage out around week 34 and they would come right after that.

Heres my girls.. Nameless right now as hubby is so indecisive on names lol

Oh forgot to mention... I get to return to my daily activities and work for now but will be checked for issues. It's full bedrest at first sign of anything going wrong. I also have to start progesterone injections again just to be safe.
 



Attached Files:







baby A 17W.jpg
File size: 87.2 KB
Views: 0









Baby B 17W.jpg
File size: 73.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## karenh

TLB: Sorry for your negative. I hope you 5 mg works for you.

Prayerful: Sorry about the loss of one of your embryos. The pic of you little bean is so perfect!

Brandy: I am so glad things are better! Your girls are beautiful and I am so glad that you are able to work a little.

Sugar: That overtime is nice on the paychecks! I am glad that you are getting closer to your goal. That feels great!

MK: Your maternity leave sounds great! I am glad that you get so much time with your little one!

KelliGal: Welcome. Most of us arent on femara anymore but we have been. We can answer whatever questions you may have and hopefully provide the support you need.

NC: Yikes! You have had a few crazy weeks! Im so sorry you hear about your hand! I hope you heal quickly.

BabyMaybe: Congratulations on your BFP and twins!

AFM: Caseworker called Friday right as I was supposed to be heading to a meeting, so I missed the meeting. Babies are more important right? : ) He just wanted to clarify about something the caseworker said that was no big deal. He said he is officially writing our home study now. I am taking that as a good sign, but cause if he knew of anything we needed to work on in order to improve our chances that he would let us know before he went through all the work to write our home study. Right?!?


----------



## TonyaG

I'm a little late in replying but I still follow along! Travis is 3 months old and it's a really fun stage as he is starting to play and show lots of personality!
I am also in Canada and get a year off, I am going to start trying for #2 in March and I'm hoping to only have to go back to work for 6 months until my next maternity leave!!
I am not sure how I think this is going to happen since it took me 7 years to get Travis!


----------



## karenh

Tonya that is wonderful! Three months already! Good luck trying for your second!


----------



## ~Brandy~

TonyaG said:


> I'm a little late in replying but I still follow along! Travis is 3 months old and it's a really fun stage as he is starting to play and show lots of personality!
> I am also in Canada and get a year off, I am going to start trying for #2 in March and I'm hoping to only have to go back to work for 6 months until my next maternity leave!!
> I am not sure how I think this is going to happen since it took me 7 years to get Travis!

Good luck with #2! Maybe you will get lucky :) Alot of people start trying early thinking it is going to take as long as the first and end up with a BFP right away :) Fx for you.


----------



## Cridge

Hi girls! I still check in every once in a while - I love to see how everyone is doing and love to see those bfp's!

Karen - waiting to get picked was HORRIBLE. I was a total stress case. You're so right when you say it's like being pregnant with no due date. But it's worth it in the end. Hang in there!! As far as breastfeeding, I totally wanted to bf if we ended up adopting. Having breastfed 2 babes, I'm of the opinion that breastfeeding doesn't lead to ultra bonding, as many assume. It is wonderful, for sure, and definitely something worth doing, but I truly believe that you can bond with your baby perfectly fine without breastfeeding. In fact, taking breastfeeding out of the newborn mix would sure make things simpler in some ways. And while I don't think formula is bad, I do think breastfeeding is so much better for babies if you can manage to do it. Moral of the story is, either way is perfectly fine - the important thing is that your baby is getting fed regularly. But that being said, if breastfeeding is important to *you*, then it's worth doing it for your adopted baby.

Prayerful - sorry about the OHSS! I had it bad as well. Drink lots of water and take it easy!!


----------



## karenh

Cridge said:


> Hi girls! I still check in every once in a while - I love to see how everyone is doing and love to see those bfp's!
> 
> Karen - waiting to get picked was HORRIBLE. I was a total stress case. You're so right when you say it's like being pregnant with no due date. But it's worth it in the end. Hang in there!! As far as breastfeeding, I totally wanted to bf if we ended up adopting. Having breastfed 2 babes, I'm of the opinion that breastfeeding doesn't lead to ultra bonding, as many assume. It is wonderful, for sure, and definitely something worth doing, but I truly believe that you can bond with your baby perfectly fine without breastfeeding. In fact, taking breastfeeding out of the newborn mix would sure make things simpler in some ways. And while I don't think formula is bad, I do think breastfeeding is so much better for babies if you can manage to do it. Moral of the story is, either way is perfectly fine - the important thing is that your baby is getting fed regularly. But that being said, if breastfeeding is important to *you*, then it's worth doing it for your adopted baby.
> 
> Prayerful - sorry about the OHSS! I had it bad as well. Drink lots of water and take it easy!!

Thank you! I really appreciate you kind words and support!


----------



## sugarpi24

Karen I'm really glad you heard from him! Sounds like everything is working out and hopefully it goes faster and you'll have your baby soon!


----------



## karenh

Thanks! I really hope it goes quickly as well. However, my sister needs to think before she speaks. I really don't think she says these things to hurt me, she really just doesn't think before she says them. Yesterday her and a friend or mine and I went to a cloth diaper store. I was telling my friend that my sister has been contimplating cloth diapering but doesn't know if she should really invest in them if this is her last kids. (she is pregnant with her third boy) I told her I would throw her a diaper shower and people could all bring one cloth diaper. It would be fun. My sister turned to my friend and said, "She is hopeing I will be done with them when she gets her baby so she can then have them." REALLY?!? I really want to talk you into doing cloth diapers so that I can put off having a baby for 3 years until your baby that isn't born yet is potty trained and then steal yours? No way. First of all I don't want all her hand me downs, second, I thought this was something we could bond over and go through together. Like I said, I know she means well, she just needs to think things through before she says them. She is the one that before her second said, "I bet I have my second before you have your first!"


----------



## amjon

MKHewson said:


> Any new updates from you preggers ladies lol

My boys are 4 months now and getting so big. We're ready to start for #3(and maybe #4).


----------



## Cridge

Karen - my sister is the same way. It took her 3 months to get pregnant with #2 (and I started trying for #1 before she was even married, and still wasn't pregnant by the time she was pregnant with #2) and she was all weepy saying she didn't think she'd ever get pregnant again. Ummmmmm..... :shock: She says things all the time and I just flat out tell her that I hope she NEVER says that to someone that is trying to get pregnant. I know she has good intentions, she just doesn't get it. At all.


----------



## karenh

Right! Sisters, you love 'em but sometimes, yikes!:wacko:


----------



## sugarpi24

oh wow karen! im sorry your sister said that. yeah sometimes people dont think before they speak. :/ That was a nice idea for your sister though.


----------



## LolaM

of course they dont get, they dont have to. Its a non-issue for them, must be nice. I think only once has someone been so heartless to me. My <no longer> close friend and her husband were filling out papers for our fostercare license, because they agreed to be a reference for us. I asked her if they had recieved the papers in the mail because they had been sent out the week before and she said "oh, something came from them addressed to my husband. I dont know what it was and i dont care. it didnt have my name on it, so its not my problem" She has 4 boys and could have had more and for her to be so very heartless...she has also forgetten what its like to have a baby in the house and isnt speaking to me because hubs and i cant spend every waking moment with her. 

And my PMS is sooo getting the best of me this week, i was on vacay last week and i have zero energy and a monster headache. Baby boy has a rotten case of seperation anxiety lately, poor guy!


----------



## karenh

How mean! I can't believe she said she didn't care about filling out your reference. Ours were all honored to be asked. Sorry she isn't being the best friend right now. Who is little man having seperation anxiety from? Is he having a hard time with you going to work?


----------



## LolaM

karenh said:


> How mean! I can't believe she said she didn't care about filling out your reference. Ours were all honored to be asked. Sorry she isn't being the best friend right now. Who is little man having seperation anxiety from? Is he having a hard time with you going to work?


most were more than accomodating, and even hubs gramma gave a reference when one of the paper ones got lost and we needed another one! Baby cries when any one but mama or dada hold him. Even if we are still standing right there, he will cry and hold out his arms so we take him back. He has started to do it at daycare too, which NEVER happened before! Im hoping its a new phase, but im worried because im not sure if its stress from having these visits, it hasnt gottten better, its gotten worse! by law, the mother has to have her visits until we go back to court...:shrug:


----------



## KelliGal

Hey ladies, as Karen mentioned a lot of you aren't on Femara anymore, but when y'all took it did any of you have pink/blood tinged EWCM on cd 8? AF left on cd 5... So I am kind of confused.. I'm crampy too...


----------



## amjon

KelliGal said:


> Hey ladies, as Karen mentioned a lot of you aren't on Femara anymore, but when y'all took it did any of you have pink/blood tinged EWCM on cd 8? AF left on cd 5... So I am kind of confused.. I'm crampy too...

I didn't.


----------



## karenh

KelliGal said:


> Hey ladies, as Karen mentioned a lot of you aren't on Femara anymore, but when y'all took it did any of you have pink/blood tinged EWCM on cd 8? AF left on cd 5... So I am kind of confused.. I'm crampy too...

I didn't either.


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> How mean! I can't believe she said she didn't care about filling out your reference. Ours were all honored to be asked. Sorry she isn't being the best friend right now. Who is little man having seperation anxiety from? Is he having a hard time with you going to work?
> 
> 
> most were more than accomodating, and even hubs gramma gave a reference when one of the paper ones got lost and we needed another one! Baby cries when any one but mama or dada hold him. Even if we are still standing right there, he will cry and hold out his arms so we take him back. He has started to do it at daycare too, which NEVER happened before! Im hoping its a new phase, but im worried because im not sure if its stress from having these visits, it hasnt gottten better, its gotten worse! by law, the mother has to have her visits until we go back to court...:shrug:Click to expand...

That is a really good sign! It is normal for them to develop "stranger danger" and go through a phase where they only want mommy. It shows he has bonded well to you and that he is prgressing normally. How are the visits with the mother going?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

HI Ladies wanted to know if I could join. I am currently on my 1st round of Femara. I did 7 rounds of Clomid and ovulated 6 out of those 7 and wanted to try something different as Clomid had really bad side effects on me..

I am on CD 13 and having a lot of cramping in my lower back. I got high fertility bars on my monitor for the past 2 days so hopefully I will get a peak in the morning...


----------



## Cridge

Lola - how old is baby boy? Yes, it's totally normal to go through separation anxiety starting around 1 and lasting until 2ish, give or take. Karen's right, it's a good sign that he's bonding well to you! My nearly 1 year old has it bad right now and won't even go to dh when I'm standing right there. I have to hand off and make a run for the hills to catch a break. :haha:


----------



## LolaM

Oooooh ladies...we learned today that BM tried to BREAST FEED during one of the visits...I'm stunned...speechless...I literally have no words

Baby boy is 8.5 months old and he loves his dada. His new adoption worker agrees with us and HER report to the court will be that baby should remain with us. Hopefully judge agrees


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> Oooooh ladies...we learned today that BM tried to BREAST FEED during one of the visits...I'm stunned...speechless...I literally have no words
> 
> Baby boy is 8.5 months old and he loves his dada. His new adoption worker agrees with us and HER report to the court will be that baby should remain with us. Hopefully judge agrees

The birth mom tried to breast feed you baby after how many months of not taking care of him? Weird. Yay that the caseworker agrees that your little man should stay with you! Hopefully next month you can start the paperwork to finalize and adopt him!


----------



## lindsayms05

KelliGal - I never had pink ewcm on any of my femara cycles, but I did have it on one of my ovulatory clomid cycles. I only ovulated 2/9 tries on clomid and the month I had pink ewcm was my "strong ovulation" month. I don't remember what cycle day I had it, though. I hope it's a good sign of strong ovulation for you!

PS - I responded much, much better to femara than clomid. Once hitting the 5mg dose, I ovulated every month and got pregnant on month 3 of 5mg.


----------



## lanet

Lindsay are you the Lindsay from the clomid thread with Becky and greenie?
Well I start femara tomorrow! I'm excited, I'll have to read through these posts. I did 5 clomid cycles and ovulated all of them. I did iui with 1 of them. I'm also adding bravelle injections and I hope to have more than 1 follie this time.


----------



## LolaM

It's totally messed up, riiiiight??? SHE is messed up


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> It's totally messed up, riiiiight??? SHE is messed up

Right! Ugh! I can't wait until this is all over Lola. You guys deserve to get on with your lives and little shouldn't be bothered with all this crap any more.


----------



## Prayerful

Hi ladies! Looks like I've missed a bit over the past week or so...

Karen - I'm sorry your sister has been so insensitive. It was very sweet of you to offer to throw a diaper party for her, and I hope she realizes that. Sisters should be the ones you can count on the most to understand and be supportive but it just doesn't go that way a lot of the time. The day I told my sisters that I was pregnant they started going on and on about all the negative, or at least not as pleasant, aspects of having a baby and asked me if I was ready for that. Really?? You think after 2.5 years of TTC I don't know what I am getting into and am fully prepared for ALL that goes along with having a baby?! Argh!

Amjon - Congrats on the boys, and good luck trying for your next LO!

Lola - Wow! I can't believe your "friend" was so uncaring in helping you to get your fostercare license. I'm glad it all worked out despite her though. Do you have a court date yet? It will be so nice for you and baby boy when you can put all those visitations behind you and just move on with your lives. 

Good luck with this Femara cycle Lanet! I hope this is it for you!!

AFM - There isn't a whole lot going on right now, but I have my second ultrasound on Thursday and am super excited to hear the baby's heartbeat!


----------



## LolaM

Prayerful said:


> Hi ladies! Looks like I've missed a bit over the past week or so...
> 
> Karen - I'm sorry your sister has been so insensitive. It was very sweet of you to offer to throw a diaper party for her, and I hope she realizes that. Sisters should be the ones you can count on the most to understand and be supportive but it just doesn't go that way a lot of the time. The day I told my sisters that I was pregnant they started going on and on about all the negative, or at least not as pleasant, aspects of having a baby and asked me if I was ready for that. Really?? You think after 2.5 years of TTC I don't know what I am getting into and am fully prepared for ALL that goes along with having a baby?! Argh!
> 
> Amjon - Congrats on the boys, and good luck trying for your next LO!
> 
> Lola - Wow! I can't believe your "friend" was so uncaring in helping you to get your fostercare license. I'm glad it all worked out despite her though. Do you have a court date yet? It will be so nice for you and baby boy when you can put all those visitations behind you and just move on with your lives.
> 
> Good luck with this Femara cycle Lanet! I hope this is it for you!!
> 
> AFM - There isn't a whole lot going on right now, but I have my second ultrasound on Thursday and am super excited to hear the baby's heartbeat!



We have our first court date nov 20th to see if we need to proceeed with the one on the 22nd...silly, isnt it? why not just wait the 2 days and get it done, goodness me! I will be glad to have the visits come to an end. they are very unsettling for baby and he has developed a very serious case of stranger danger, even when we are in the room and he can see us, and he particularly doesnt like THE MOTHER, screamed bloody murder at a recent meeting that she was so kind to grace everyone with her presence. Im sorry I missed that one!:dohh:


----------



## Prayerful

Oi! That is crazy to have 2 back to back court dates. Will the final custody decision be made on those dates? I really don't know how all this works...


----------



## sugarpi24

cant wait to hear about your u/s prayerful! :)

Lola im so sorry you have to go through this! i hope its over with soon for you so you guys can just enjoy your little one without any worries of the others.

Hubby and i have decided that the cheapest plan is what we are going for...just get a loan or whatever it is through springstone and only have 1 try at IVF....if that doesnt work we will see if we try again...but we just cant spend $18,000 and we get pregnant on the first try ya know...id rather try once for $10,000 and hope for the best. So we will see when we get closer. I just dont want to be pinching pennies when having a kid. We need to get our roof done this next spring too...so i think we will apply for the Springstone thing for IVF and then see if there is anyone around here that takes payments for our roof monthly. Because i dont want to have kids in a house with leaks! But thats whats new with me. 

Hope everyone else has a wonderful week!


----------



## karenh

Prayerful: Good luck with your U/S! How exciting!

Lola: Less than a month away! I hope some really great things come from your court hearings. Hang in there!

Sugar: It sounds like you have a plan. I hope you only need one IVF.


----------



## sugarpi24

I hope so too! There is so much that could go wrong so it makes me nervous but I feel money wise its best for us.


----------



## TLB1986

sugarpi24 said:


> I hope so too! There is so much that could go wrong so it makes me nervous but I feel money wise its best for us.

I hear you. We are in the same boat... have you looked into going to Mexico? We will be going to Cancun for IVF. They have warranty so if it doesn't work the first time you don't need to worry about forking out the total amount again. Mini IVF is going to cost us $3700usd. Way cheaper then here. In Edmonton it would be about $15000cd plus meds as they don't do "mini IVF". Just something to think about...


----------



## sugarpi24

TLB1986 said:


> sugarpi24 said:
> 
> 
> I hope so too! There is so much that could go wrong so it makes me nervous but I feel money wise its best for us.
> 
> I hear you. We are in the same boat... have you looked into going to Mexico? We will be going to Cancun for IVF. They have warranty so if it doesn't work the first time you don't need to worry about forking out the total amount again. Mini IVF is going to cost us $3700usd. Way cheaper then here. In Edmonton it would be about $15000cd plus meds as they don't do "mini IVF". Just something to think about...Click to expand...

Ive heard a lot of ppl going to other places (states and countries) for cheaper IVF's but we wouldnt be able to do that. that $3700 does sound appealing! :) The lady said for us to go through them itll be around $12,000 plus the cost of meds. And if we went through Attain...it would be $18,000 for 2 IVF's and 2 FETs....which is a great deal....BUT the payments on that is just way to much so we decided to just try to go through our clinic and do the 1 time thing and see what happens...and go from there if it doesnt work the first time. When are you guys doing your IVF? oh wait i see :) Good luck in January!!


----------



## MMW430

sugarpi24 said:


> cant wait to hear about your u/s prayerful! :)
> 
> Lola im so sorry you have to go through this! i hope its over with soon for you so you guys can just enjoy your little one without any worries of the others.
> 
> Hubby and i have decided that the cheapest plan is what we are going for...just get a loan or whatever it is through springstone and only have 1 try at IVF....if that doesnt work we will see if we try again...but we just cant spend $18,000 and we get pregnant on the first try ya know...id rather try once for $10,000 and hope for the best. So we will see when we get closer. I just dont want to be pinching pennies when having a kid. We need to get our roof done this next spring too...so i think we will apply for the Springstone thing for IVF and then see if there is anyone around here that takes payments for our roof monthly. Because i dont want to have kids in a house with leaks! But thats whats new with me.
> 
> Hope everyone else has a wonderful week!

Try to be positive. I was so worried but it worked on the first try for us, and we have 5 frozen!


----------



## lanet

Did any of you ladies get low back pain early in your cycle on femara? I'm only cd 6. Maybe it's just my shoes;)


----------



## ZKinsey

Hi Ladies!! I have been sitting back debating on whether or not to share a photo of my little man. I'm sure there are some people who think I should post to other groups, but this group is my "family" and we waited 3 1/2 years for our beautiful little miracle, so I decided to risk it and share! We welcomed our little boy, Corbin Grant on October 10, 2013 weighing in at 9 lbs 12 oz and absolutely perfect! Still thinking of and praying for all of you and checking in every few weeks to see how everyone is going. Xoxo :flower:
 



Attached Files:







CorbinEdit.jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LolaM

I wish I could be so brave, but Im not and i just am not a gambler. The decision of the court will be that baby boy stays with us or he goes wiht his siblings. And that will be that. Then there will be legal courtdates for who ever has the kids.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Zkinsey- He is beautiful!! Congratulations :) 

Update- I had my 18W scan today and the babies looked fantastic!! They are ahead of schedule by 6 days and both babies are measuring the same which is fantastic news... Even better news my cerclage looked perfect and the cervix was fully closed... we couldnt be happier right now. We are taking it 2 weeks at a time. They rescan the cervix every 2 weeks and as long as we dont find any funneling I am fine they said and can carry on normal activities.


----------



## karenh

zkinsey he is adorable! Thank you for sharing!

Brandy I am so glad everything is looking great!


----------



## Chook

Congratulations zkinsey! What a gorgeous little fella :) I'm so happy for you and thank you for sharing!!! 

Great news brandy! I hope the next 22 weeks are uneventful for you! :)

I had a scan a couple of days again and the baby is looking perfect ! Was jumping around and waving its hands and kicking like crazy! I had a red frog before the scan so I think I hyped it up lol. I'm now 13 weeks and still high risk do being monitored weekly but travelling fine at the moment :)


----------



## karenh

I can't believe you are 13 weeks already! Congratulations! I am glad evertying is going well so far and hope it continues that way.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Congrats Chook!


----------



## Cridge

zkinsey - gorgeous little boy! thanks for sharing!

chook - I can't believe you're 13 weeks already! Yay!!!

Lola - I can't wait until everything is final with your baby boy so you can tell us all the details about him! :haha:


----------



## Chook

Thanks guys! It's seems to be going so slow for me lol! How are things going for you Karen?


----------



## karenh

Things are good. Our caseworker has officially started writing our homestudy. He had a bunch of questions Friday and for over the weekend, but nothing this week. I am hoping that is a good sign and that he is almost done. Just wainting to hear if we are approved.


----------



## Prayerful

Kinsey, he is so handsome! Congratulations!

Brandy - I'm glad to hear everything continues to go well with the girls and with the cerclage. :thumbup:

Chook - Great news! Glad everything is going well for you too!

Cridge, your little boy is almost a year old already! How did that happen?? Time has just flown by! :)

We finally got to hear our baby's heartbeat on Thursday! It was beating perfectly at 189 bpm. LO was measuring 3 days ahead of schedule and was 17.2mm long. I'm in love already! :happydance: Our next u/s is Nov 12 - one day after DH's birthday. :)

Almost forgot... here is our most recent pic!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0445.jpg
File size: 40 KB
Views: 5


----------



## karenh

how precious :hugs:


----------



## sugarpi24

anyone have issues with progesterone not regulating your cycles?


----------



## karenh

I've had to enduce my cycles with prgesterone a few times, but they were anovulatory Clomis cycles. I always started soon after starting the progesterone, I never made it to the end of the pills.


----------



## sugarpi24

karenh said:


> I've had to enduce my cycles with prgesterone a few times, but they were anovulatory Clomis cycles. I always started soon after starting the progesterone, I never made it to the end of the pills.

i take mine on the 5th of every month for the past 2 months....and i just started spotting on Friday the 1st and then it goes away...then back again...then goes away...its not really red (sorry TMI) but brown :/ im so confused! i called my doctors office and they said itll take a little bit to get regular with them. But it seems to mess up my cycles more than help them!


----------



## karenh

hmm... weird. I don't know. I have contemplated using it to regulate, but I don't have insurance right now. Let me know if it eventually starts working.


----------



## sugarpi24

okay i will.


----------



## Cridge

sugarpi - I've taken natural progesterone cream (npc) to induce non-ovulatory cycles. It has worked 100% of the time in the past. Sometimes I have to use the cream for 7 days, sometimes 14, but it has always worked for me. I've never tried to totally regulate my cycle using the cream, only because I get lazy and hope that I'll eventually ovulate on my own. I should know better by now. :haha:


----------



## sugarpi24

yeah since im not on any fertility drugs til we do IVF next year i asked the doctor if he could give me something to regulate my cycles since i have problems on my own (i was hoping he would give me something that would get me to ovulate)....but that didnt happen so he gave me progesterone. I was told to take it on CD1 and take it for 12 days...well CD 1 didnt exactly come so i was told to start on the 5th and take it on the 5th of every month...so i have been....for the past 2 months and my cycles are still not normal! Its frustrating! I have had some red...some pink but mostly brown since friday last week so 4 days...and its not a lot...just when i wipe and some on a pad...but now it seems to be going away. Im just so confused but the nurse doesnt seem concerned. So i guess ill just continue to take my meds on the 5th of every month and hope one of these years itll be regulated....Thank you guys for trying to help me :) i appreciate it!


----------



## Cridge

sugarpi - that doesn't make any sense to me to be taking progesterone on CD1. I think that would mess you up even more! It's a little better to say to take it on the 5th of every month... but that seems a bit random as well. If you haven't seen af for more than 30 days, I would take the progesterone for 12 days. Hopefully, once you stop taking it, you'll start to bleed. After you have a good bleed (each time you do), then I would take another 12 days starting on day 14 or so of your cycle (based on a 28 day cycle... but any day after CD14 would work just as well). I don't mean to be trumping what your doctor is telling you to do, but if you know how progesterone works, then taking it on CD1 is not going to help you.

I've actually only had luck taking provera (which is a progesterone-type drug and will induce af... you take it for 5 days or something like that), or NPC - which has worked for me 100% of the time - I order mine online. I would think the progesterone your doctor is prescribing would work, but if not, maybe ask for provera .. or order some NPC. GL!


----------



## sugarpi24

Cridge said:


> sugarpi - that doesn't make any sense to me to be taking progesterone on CD1. I think that would mess you up even more! It's a little better to say to take it on the 5th of every month... but that seems a bit random as well. If you haven't seen af for more than 30 days, I would take the progesterone for 12 days. Hopefully, once you stop taking it, you'll start to bleed. After you have a good bleed (each time you do), then I would take another 12 days starting on day 14 or so of your cycle (based on a 28 day cycle... but any day after CD14 would work just as well). I don't mean to be trumping what your doctor is telling you to do, but if you know how progesterone works, then taking it on CD1 is not going to help you.
> 
> I've actually only had luck taking provera (which is a progesterone-type drug and will induce af... you take it for 5 days or something like that), or NPC - which has worked for me 100% of the time - I order mine online. I would think the progesterone your doctor is prescribing would work, but if not, maybe ask for provera .. or order some NPC. GL!

I still havent started bleeding...it actually has stopped currently. all ive been getting is brown...some pink but mainly brown, but now thats gone. They told me to just take it on the 5th of every month for 12 days...(and since my pills were due to arrive late they said take it whenever i get them no problem). I would do provera...and i have before but i wont anymore...because if you are pregnant it will cause a miscarriage and progesterone is safer...i dont like the idea of provera, everyone is different :) i almost think not taking progesterone would just be better off that way ill just go with whatever happens....GRR! this is frustrating! Thank you for your help! ill look into NPC. :)


----------



## karenh

What is NPC?


----------



## sugarpi24

Natural progesterone cream I believe


----------



## Cridge

Wss ^^


----------



## sugarpi24

Lol pretty soon every word we say will be abbreviated :)


----------



## Cridge

Sugarpi - I had a thought early this morning... when I use NPC, I continue to use it until I'm full-on bleeding, even if I start spotting. I wonder if 12 days just isn't enough and you need to be taking it a little longer. :shrug:


----------



## karenh

We are approved! Now we wait! Holy cow, sorry, but I am so excited!


----------



## TonyaG

Amazing news!


----------



## ~Brandy~

karenh said:


> We are approved! Now we wait! Holy cow, sorry, but I am so excited!

Now you're on the list for the selection process? 

YAY!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Chook

Woohoo Karen!!!!!! That's awesome news. I'm have everything crossed that the rest of your journey to get a child in your arms is quick !!!! It must have been sooo frustrating for you waiting to be approved. Yay! So happy for you hun xox


----------



## Chook

Cridge- are you guys going to try again? It's just I noticed you have been here a bit more lately ;)


----------



## Cridge

Yay Karen!! So excited for you!!

Chook - I've just had a lot to say, I guess. :haha: Although I am planning on talking to my doc at my annual check-up (supposed to be December, but I haven't made the appointment yet) about using up my gonal-f. I don't know that I'm ready to start doing that kind of thing before next May though. And honestly, having a toddler and a baby terrifies me, so I'm just not sure. How are things going with you? Are you going to find out the sex of your little babe?


----------



## Chook

I can understand that! We are never doing this again lol. Joel was saying the other night we could go back and try the protocol we tried this time bla bla bla and if looks could kill I would be a widow. I've just started weaning steroids today so will take about 6 weeks to get to half my dose and I will stay on that dose to baby is born. I will also be continuing clexane and aspirin until 3 weeks after the birth. It's so good to finally have a plan. I don't like being a test case at all. We have already had 5 scans and I have another in 3 weeks so I think we can find out the gender then. We both want to know :)


----------



## Cridge

Ugh! Is your stomach still black and blue? I don't blame you for never again wanting to go through what you have to go through!! You're a trooper for sure!!


----------



## karenh

Thank you everyone for your excitement and prayers for us! Our profile is now online on the agencies webiste. Feel free to take a look if you like, and share with anyone you know that might be able to connect us with our child. https://itsaboutlove.org/ial/profiles/30581005/ourMessage.jsf.

Do you remember my sister that has been so insensitive and is pregnant with her third? Well she said the sweetest thing yesterday. She said, "I loved it! I love how you seem to care about the mother. I read a few other profiles before I read yours and no offense but they were boring. Yours just about brought me to tears." That was really nice of her to say.


----------



## sugarpi24

karenh said:


> Thank you everyone for your excitement and prayers for us! Our profile is now online on the agencies webiste. Feel free to take a look if you like, and share with anyone you know that might be able to connect us with our child. https://itsaboutlove.org/ial/profiles/30581005/ourMessage.jsf.
> 
> Do you remember my sister that has been so insensitive and is pregnant with her third? Well she said the sweetest thing yesterday. She said, "I loved it! I love how you seem to care about the mother. I read a few other profiles before I read yours and no offense but they were boring. Yours just about brought me to tears." That was really nice of her to say.

aww well at least she was nice this time :)


----------



## Chook

Cridge- yes I'm still a bruised up pin cushion. Lucky I don't wear bikinis lol. It's all been a small price to pay at the end of the day though. 

Karen- your profile is sooo heart felt!!! Even I was having a bit of a sook reading it. It is so well written and beautiful. I'm so excited for you.


----------



## MKHewson

So ladies what's new. ..I'm dealing with a teething 14 month old. .. good Lord.


----------



## karenh

Nothing new here. We are just waiting to be picked by a birth mom.


----------



## TonyaG

Travis is 4 months old and jut had his vaccines today. He weighed 16lbs 4oz.


----------



## LolaM

teething sucks. Bad news here, they found a grampa that is willing to take all the kids, so unless he lives in a cardboard box or has a history of drug abuse or violence, he will get the kids


----------



## MKHewson

Oh no Lola that's awful. Let's hope they look at the baby differently though. There is a lot more care required then for the other siblings. I am praying for you and your husband. 


LolaM said:


> teething sucks. Bad news here, they found a grampa that is willing to take all the kids, so unless he lives in a cardboard box or has a history of drug abuse or violence, he will get the kids


----------



## karenh

Lola I am so sorry! I was really hoping your court date this week would go well. So sad for little boy that he will be raised by someone who will not be around for most of his life. How truly devistating for you and your husband. :cry: I just don't have to words. Do you know what you will do next? Will you take on another foster kid?


----------



## LolaM

Judge gave mom til January and we will go ahead with severe ce. Which means we keep him for the holidays. Court was canceled. We just found out today. We have decided to hit the savings hard, continue fostering and save money to see a specialist in the big city


----------



## karenh

LolaM said:


> Judge gave mom til January and we will go ahead with severe ce. Which means we keep him for the holidays. Court was canceled. We just found out today. We have decided to hit the savings hard, continue fostering and save money to see a specialist in the big city

Wow, that is a lot to go through Lola. It breaks my heart to see you having to deal with the state system and all it brings. This is why we aren't going through them again. I am really happy though that you will get to spend the hollidays with your little boy. Christmas is certanly more magical with children. I still remember our Christmas with our fosters and probably will forever. Try an enjoy that time and not stress too much about January. Good luck with your savings goals!


----------



## Cridge

Tonya - whoa! 16 pounds at 4 months?! My little guys is only 19 pounds at 12 months. :haha: 

Lola - :hug: I am SO sorry!!! I'm so glad you get to have him for the holidays, and I really hope the grandpa decides he can't take on 2 little kids and a baby. Is he married? Taking on just one of the kids sounds like it would be too much for one old man. Hang in there! :hugs:


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Tonya - whoa! 16 pounds at 4 months?! My little guys is only 19 pounds at 12 months. :haha:
> 
> Lola - :hug: I am SO sorry!!! I'm so glad you get to have him for the holidays, and I really hope the grandpa decides he can't take on 2 little kids and a baby. Is he married? Taking on just one of the kids sounds like it would be too much for one old man. Hang in there! :hugs:

Agreed. He has a girlfriend


----------



## Cridge

That doesn't sound very kid friendly to me. :cry:


----------



## karenh

I agree.


----------



## LolaM

doesnt but its up to the court, but we have him until January now, he will be 1 in February


----------



## Prayerful

karenh said:


> We are approved! Now we wait! Holy cow, sorry, but I am so excited!

Oh, Karen, I am so happy for you! Your story on your adoption profile is so beautiful and well written. Any parent who reads it will surely feel drawn to you and Justin. I hope the wait won't be long for you.



LolaM said:


> teething sucks. Bad news here, they found a grampa that is willing to take all the kids, so unless he lives in a cardboard box or has a history of drug abuse or violence, he will get the kids




LolaM said:


> doesnt but its up to the court, but we have him until January now, he will be 1 in February

Lola, how heartbreaking! I hope as the others have already said, that grandpa decides the baby would be too much work and you will be able to keep him. Cherish the time that you do have together. I'm glad you'll at least get to keep him through the holidays.


----------



## LolaM

Thanks ladies! We have decided that we will spend as much time with him as we can, spoil him rroooooottennn and make sure he is happy and healthy. He will be standing soon, and hopefully taking steps and first words before he goes...we waited so long for these moments and he wont remember, but we ALWAYS will. Im sure the BF will deny any of this ever happened...


----------



## karenh

It sounds like a great plan. Even if he won't remember on a conscious level, it will be in his subconscious and will influence his life. You guys are the best thing that could have happened to this boy.


----------



## J_Lynn

LolaM said:


> Thanks ladies! We have decided that we will spend as much time with him as we can, spoil him rroooooottennn and make sure he is happy and healthy. He will be standing soon, and hopefully taking steps and first words before he goes...we waited so long for these moments and he wont remember, but we ALWAYS will. Im sure the BF will deny any of this ever happened...

That's so unfair that they can even consider doing that to you :( I don't understand how the courts swear that "the best interest" of the child is their main priority, when they are so quick and willing to hand custody over to any relative that comes forward. It's not right, and it is *not* the child's best interests being taken into consideration!!


----------



## LolaM

I dont know either but blood is blood, to the courts anyways, but it seems "gramps" has himself a little temper, anger issues, so im guessing he has a record, which means he isnt a suitable guardian and BM is in no shape to care for herself, let alone young children-she needs to be TOLD to call 911 in case of an emergency!!!! my kindergarten students know how to do that! I have prepared a letter to the courts, and i have a friend looking it over and fluffing it up. Our next court date is January 31st.

AAAND...we found a clinic that gives a 50% discount on IVF to military! so now we have to come up with $5k instead of 10, still alot but....


----------



## Dannixo

MrsCompass said:


> :hugs: WELCOME TO FEMARA FRIENDS! :hugs:
> (Thanks for the name, Chiles!)
> 
> CYCLE DAY as of 12/22/11
> 
> s08 ..............................29
> Chiles ...........................28
> Charisse28 ...................16
> Cridge ..........................16
> LolaM ...........................13
> Sibling Wishes ............... 12
> Tiffany231......................11
> Mommyagain ...................7
> Mrscompass ....................4
> MK ............................... 3
> Chook .......................... 2
> Shareena ....................... 1
> 
> 
> Did I miss anyone? I apologize if I did.

Hi can I join you ladies? I am on my 4th round of femara with 2nd round of menopur. After 8 failed clomid cycles, 2 failed iui's and surgery we are still unexplained infertility.


----------



## LolaM

of course, welcome to the room!


----------



## J_Lynn

LolaM said:


> I dont know either but blood is blood, to the courts anyways, but it seems "gramps" has himself a little temper, anger issues, so im guessing he has a record, which means he isnt a suitable guardian and BM is in no shape to care for herself, let alone young children-she needs to be TOLD to call 911 in case of an emergency!!!! my kindergarten students know how to do that! I have prepared a letter to the courts, and i have a friend looking it over and fluffing it up. Our next court date is January 31st.
> 
> AAAND...we found a clinic that gives a 50% discount on IVF to military! so now we have to come up with $5k instead of 10, still alot but....

I hope they don't take that baby :( That whole family seems like a bust!!

That's amazing about the military discount - that's huuuuge!

Hi Danni :) Good luck with Femara - I swear by it. I think it's the best thing ever lol


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hey Danni!!! I am currently on my 2nd round of Femara. I love that it has wayyyy less side effects than Clomid...


----------



## ~Brandy~

Lola- You probably already know but I will throw it out there just in case... When you're doing IVF you can either opt for pre tax money via Flex Spending if either of your works offer it and that. I dont know anything about your finances but I used this calculator for a rough estimate and if you put back 5k into flex spending you would save 1133.00 over the course of the year on your federal tax bill ;) You would essentially in the long run only pay 3867 for IVF. Here is the link https://www.aetnafsa.com/fsa/index.php

Also if you use flex spending they immediately dump the full amount that you will be saving throughout the year into the account and you can use it immediately and dont have to wait and save.

Also if you dont have flex spending as an option you would be able to write off all expenses via your federal taxes by itemizing medical if the cost of the meds, doctor visits, and the mileage to and from the appts exceeds 7% of your annual income.


----------



## Chook

Hey Lola, I've just done a quick read through and I've never been so pissed off!!! I'm sooo glad gramps has a ander problem. Surely if its on record they won't hand him any children!!! Good on you for staying strong and positive during what must be a heartbreaking time for you and your hubby.


----------



## LolaM

I have flex spending but it has a 2k limit. It hadnt occurred to me abt the tax deduction. I'm just tired of getting jerked around by foster care. I am glad to be helping but I want a child they can't just take away and give back to unfit family members.
Yeaaaaaah....I'm livid abt the whole situation. It's frustrating and I have no legal rights I'm just a babysitter in the eyes of the law


----------



## Cridge

Ooh - I hope gramps has a good - bad record. :haha: I really, really hope they don't let him take those kids!!


----------



## LolaM

me. too.


----------



## karenh

Lola: I know everything is still up in the air, but I am so glad that you are still fighting! Also, what great news about the discount on IVF! That is awesome!

Danni: Welcome! I hope the femara works miracles for you!


----------



## Chook

Hey girls! How's everyone travelling? It's been very quiet on here xox


----------



## karenh

We are doing ok i guess. No news on the adoption front. I'm trying to find a job because I just found out I am getting laid off and the 20th is my last day. DH was laid off in September so neither of us will have a job if I don't find one.

How are you doing? When do you find out what you are having?


----------



## MMW430

We've been good. I have another ultrasound on Tuesday, and then on the 23rd the doctor is going to check and see if I'm dilated at all. It's hard to believe on Tuesday there will only be 5 weeks to go.

Karen, that stinks about your job. It's awful no matter when to have that happen. Even worse at this time of year.


----------



## karenh

How exciting! You are getting so close!

It is hard whenever it happens. I am aslo worried about how it will affect our adoption because we won't be "financialy stable" and able to support a child, and we won't have medical insurance, all of which are required. I really hope this isn't the end of us trying to have a family. (I know I am being a drama queen)


----------



## Cridge

Oh dang Karen! :hugs: So sorry to hear about your job(s)! I hope you're able to find something else quickly. Don't give up - this isn't the end!


----------



## Chook

MMW- you are so close! I can't believe how fast that has gone!!! Please keep us updated
Karen- I'm so sorry you guys are having such a crappy time. I hope you find something really fast and I agree with cridge, you should never give up hunny! Stay strong and positive xox 

Afm- I'm 19 weeks and we will hopefully find out the sex at our 20 week scan on weds. Can't believe I'm half way there. I never thought this would happen for us :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

How exciting Chook! you have any guesses on the gender?


----------



## Chook

No not really Brandy. At the start I was convinced it was a boy but I've changed my mind and started to lean more towards thinking its a girl :) just want it to be healthy and stay in there as long as possible! P.s they sorted out my steroids etc and I'm feeling much better :)


----------



## karenh

Chook that is amazing! You have some so far! I can't wait to hear the gender of your little one.


----------



## Chook

Thanks Karen! One sleep to go. How are you feeling? Been thinking of you xox


----------



## MMW430

Had an ultrasound today. Baby is weighing 8lb5oz. No particular reason - he's just big. Hoping this won't lead to an induction.


----------



## karenh

MMW: Wow your little one is getting big!

Chook, I am ok. trying to find a new job, but haven't heard anything yet. Also, no news on the adoption front. Hubby is a little discouraged. I don't blame him.


----------



## Cridge

MMW - are you measuring big, or why did they do an u/s to check? Sometimes they're off on weight. My doc thought my baby was huge, but he was actually pretty small (well, 7.3, which is small for my family). The u/s had it right on though. But my u/s tech talked to me in length about why an u/s can be off &#8230; hopefully yours is! 

Karen - hang in there!!! :hugs:


----------



## ~Brandy~

MM there is a large % of the time that the u/s weights are off. Hopefully it's slightly off in your case so you dont have a 12lb baby :)


----------



## MMW430

The entire time he's been in the 95th percentile so the doctor wanted to see where he is now. I'm really hoping they're wrong on the weight.


----------



## Cridge

MMW - I forgot&#8230; did you fall naturally or with the help of femara? Maybe you're off on the due date? AND, maybe you'll get to have your babe early!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MMW430

Femara didn't end up working for me. We did IVF, so we know the exact date. I just hope he stays put until after the holidays!


----------



## Chook

It's a GIRL! And she is perfect :)


----------



## ~Brandy~

Chook said:


> It's a GIRL! And she is perfect :)

:hugs: Congratulations!! So cute :)


----------



## karenh

Congratulations! How wonderful!


----------



## MKHewson

Chook this is Fantastic news. I am so happy for you and your hubby. Baby girls are great


----------



## Chook

It's just after 4am Christmas morning here and I'm wide awake so I thought I would pop in to wish you girls a wonderful Christmas. I know how hard this day may be for you so I want to send my love and to let you know I'm thinking of you all today xox


----------



## MMW430

Having another ultrasound on 1/7, seeing my regular doctor on 1/9 and probably having a c-section on 1/14. It's not exactly what I'd like to have happen, but I've accepted it. So, unless the baby has shrunk, and babies don't tend to shrink, that's the plan. I have to do what's best for him. It'll probably beat hours of labor. I hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MKHewson

MMW430 said:


> Having another ultrasound on 1/7, seeing my regular doctor on 1/9 and probably having a c-section on 1/14. It's not exactly what I'd like to have happen, but I've accepted it. So, unless the baby has shrunk, and babies don't tend to shrink, that's the plan. I have to do what's best for him. It'll probably beat hours of labor. I hope everyone is doing well!

I ending up with a c-section after a failed induction, I truly believe a schedule one wont be too bad. Take any family and friend support in the first fews weeks it is very helpful. In the end its all about gettting your baby here safe and sound. Take care


----------



## Prayerful

Hello everyone! I'm just popping in to catch up and say hi! I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and that everyone's baby dreams come true in the new year!!



LolaM said:


> AAAND...we found a clinic that gives a 50% discount on IVF to military! so now we have to come up with $5k instead of 10, still alot but....

Lola, where is the clinic that gives a 50% discount to military? I am military too and it would be nice information to know for next time!



karenh said:


> We are doing ok i guess. No news on the adoption front. I'm trying to find a job because I just found out I am getting laid off and the 20th is my last day. DH was laid off in September so neither of us will have a job if I don't find one.

Karen, I'm so sorry to hear about you (and DH) being laid off. Do you have any prospects for a new job yet? I hope you're able to find something soon and this doesn't affect your adoption eligibility!



Chook said:


> It's a GIRL! And she is perfect :)

Congratulations Chook!!! I found on 12/18 that I am having a girl too!!! :pink:



MMW430 said:


> Having another ultrasound on 1/7, seeing my regular doctor on 1/9 and probably having a c-section on 1/14. It's not exactly what I'd like to have happen, but I've accepted it. So, unless the baby has shrunk, and babies don't tend to shrink, that's the plan. I have to do what's best for him. It'll probably beat hours of labor. I hope everyone is doing well!

MMW, just a few more days and you'll be holding your little one in your arms! How exciting!!


----------



## LolaM

https://www.arizonafertility.com/

its in phoenix Arizona. Its a 3 hour drive from me but so is every other clinic in Arizona, there is literally nothing closer to us. this place also has connections for accommodating those that are out of state with hotels and shuttles


----------



## siblingwishes

:happydance:


Chook said:


> It's a GIRL! And she is perfect :)

OMG CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## siblingwishes

Hey ladies! Wow lots of new people and some I am so glad to see have good news!
I am CD8, on round 3 of Femara. Had to cancel last month as my Father in Law passed away. Had to cancel in the Fall because of an abnormal pap. So hoping I don't have to cancel this month! I go for CD9 Ultrasound tomorrow to check my follies. Only way this will work out is if we can do the IUI Saturday or Monday, as hubs works 24 hr shifts as a firefighter and cannot change them :(
FXFX


----------



## MKHewson

siblingwishes said:


> Hey ladies! Wow lots of new people and some I am so glad to see have good news!
> I am CD8, on round 3 of Femara. Had to cancel last month as my Father in Law passed away. Had to cancel in the Fall because of an abnormal pap. So hoping I don't have to cancel this month! I go for CD9 Ultrasound tomorrow to check my follies. Only way this will work out is if we can do the IUI Saturday or Monday, as hubs works 24 hr shifts as a firefighter and cannot change them :(
> FXFX


Hey there lady nice to see you back here again Planning to try again myself again in March. How have you been?


----------



## siblingwishes

I am great! Had my follie check today - 2, one each side. Both are 14.6 mm so I will wait and trigger on Saturday night and we will have our IUI on Monday morning.
I have to take some time to go back through the posts and catch up :)


----------



## karenh

mmw it won't be long now!

Prayerful, no job prospects yet. I think I need to email my caseworker today and let him know. I am terrified about what he will say.


----------



## ~Brandy~

siblingwishes said:


> I am great! Had my follie check today - 2, one each side. Both are 14.6 mm so I will wait and trigger on Saturday night and we will have our IUI on Monday morning.
> I have to take some time to go back through the posts and catch up :)

Hope your IUI went well :)


----------



## J_Lynn

Prayerful said:


> Hello everyone! I'm just popping in to catch up and say hi! I hope everyone had a wonderful Christmas and that everyone's baby dreams come true in the new year!!
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> AAAND...we found a clinic that gives a 50% discount on IVF to military! so now we have to come up with $5k instead of 10, still alot but....
> 
> Lola, where is the clinic that gives a 50% discount to military? I am military too and it would be nice information to know for next time!
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> We are doing ok i guess. No news on the adoption front. I'm trying to find a job because I just found out I am getting laid off and the 20th is my last day. DH was laid off in September so neither of us will have a job if I don't find one.Click to expand...
> 
> Karen, I'm so sorry to hear about you (and DH) being laid off. Do you have any prospects for a new job yet? I hope you're able to find something soon and this doesn't affect your adoption eligibility!
> 
> 
> 
> Chook said:
> 
> 
> It's a GIRL! And she is perfect :)Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations Chook!!! I found on 12/18 that I am having a girl too!!! :pink:
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> Having another ultrasound on 1/7, seeing my regular doctor on 1/9 and probably having a c-section on 1/14. It's not exactly what I'd like to have happen, but I've accepted it. So, unless the baby has shrunk, and babies don't tend to shrink, that's the plan. I have to do what's best for him. It'll probably beat hours of labor. I hope everyone is doing well!Click to expand...
> 
> MMW, just a few more days and you'll be holding your little one in your arms! How exciting!!Click to expand...

There's so many girls!!! It's a flood of pink!! lol yay for little girls!!


----------



## J_Lynn

karenh said:


> mmw it won't be long now!
> 
> Prayerful, no job prospects yet. I think I need to email my caseworker today and let him know. I am terrified about what he will say.

It is the worst time to get laid off :( I got laid off Aug 21st and have yet to find a job...my unemployment is running out soon and I am in a full blown panic. I really don't know what to do. I hope you're able to find a job soon!!!! I'm going to keep my fingers crossed and add you to my prayers :)


----------



## siblingwishes

My IUI went well. DH has super sperm! 100 million post wash, 90% mobility. Now the dreadful 2ww!!!!


----------



## ~Brandy~

siblingwishes said:


> My IUI went well. DH has super sperm! 100 million post wash, 90% mobility. Now the dreadful 2ww!!!!

Cant wait to hear the BFP announcement :)


----------



## KelliGal

Hey ladies, I just started my second round of Femara this cycle.. After last thinking that was going to work, as ovulation was confirmed I am not going to care much lol.


----------



## MKHewson

So I made the call to the fertility clinic. March 2014 we start on number 2. Hehe


----------



## siblingwishes

MKHewson said:


> So I made the call to the fertility clinic. March 2014 we start on number 2. Hehe

YAY!!!:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Lovelymo79

Hi all! I just started Femara on yesterday and will be takin it Cd 3-7. This is my first medicated cycle. I chose Femara over Clomid for various reasons. I'm a SMBC-to-be and excited to TTC my first baby. I will be getting an ultrasound and IUI, as well as incorporating the trigger shot. 

Does anyone use OPKs and know whether they are still accurate, despite being on Femara? While I am hoping to use the trigger shot, if I start to surge naturally, I don't want to miss it. Thanks!


----------



## Gabrielle_77

Hello everyone! I'm new to the group and excited to be here with all of you sharing your ttc journeys. DH and I have been trying to conceive for 8 yrs now with no success whatsoever. I started off using Clomid, then proceeded on to menopur injections, then IUI. All failed.:growlmad: Had a laparoscopy Feb. 2007, and there weren't any blockages or scarring, but my ovaries were swollen and were covered with cysts (I have pcos). After all of the frustration, we took some time off off ttc (actually, we weren't trying but weren't using bc either), and just started again last year. I am now using letrozole (Femara), and I'm 9dpo. Not really feeling anything besides some cramping, mild headaches, and once in awhile shooting pains in my hooha? Not really sure what all that means, if anything, but can't wait to test! Wishing you all lots and lots of babydust! :dust:


----------



## Gabrielle_77

Lovely, I also used femara days 3-7, I O'd on CD16. After my period ended, I used an opk everyday up until it was positive. I did this because I never knew what day I ovulated or if I was ovulating at all...but femara makes you O so I tracked it. I hope you get your BFP soon! :flower:


----------



## Lovelymo79

I already ovulate on my own, just want to enhance ovulation a bit more and up the quality of my eggs. I tend to O CD 11-13 so I'll be starting to check on CD 8. I do have a trigger shot but I want to make sure I don surge naturally and not catch it. Thanks!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Hi Lovely Mo!!! I am also on Femara 3-7. This is actually my second round of femara. I started off with 2.5 now I am taking 5mg. They were talking about injectibles, but I don't know if I am going to start them my next cycle or what. I am currently on CD28 which I'm not having any symptoms so IDT it will happen this cycle. I am scheduled for my lap on 1/16/14 so I am wishing for the best. 


I totally love Femara more than Clomid. I had so many bad side effects with Clomid it was ridiculous!!!!:growlmad:

And actually Femara makes you ovulate sooner. W/O femara I ovulate around CD 21-22. With Femara I ovulate around CD15-17


----------



## Lovelymo79

Blackbarbie04 said:


> And actually Femara makes you ovulate sooner. W/O femara I ovulate around CD 21-22. With Femara I ovulate around CD15-17

Which is why I'm so trying to stay on top of any surge that may come earlier! I did hear that. And I was started on 5 mg too.


----------



## Grateful365

Hi ladies! I haven't posted in this thread for ages...but I have been trying to keep on everyone and reading...:thumbup:

Lovely, Gabrielle and Barbie - Best of luck to you all this cycle! I used Femara days 5-9 and got my very first BFP in 4 years on the 2nd cycle. I know I've heard that Femara worked for some ladies when Clomid did not, and vice versa. So FX'd for you!!!

I used OPK's while on Femara and they worked for me, I got a positive OPK that also was verified by my temping chart.


----------



## Grateful365

MK congrats on started to try to #2 soon! Very exciting!!! Are you going to use Femara again?


----------



## laurabe

HI girls 

Just found this thread.

I am on my 6th round of Letrozole on CD33 (never had longer than 30 days past 5 Letrozole cycles) 

Trying not to get my hopes up, but will test on Sat if stil no AF

Have IVF appointment next week.


----------



## alwaysmrssmit

x


----------



## Grateful365

FX'd for you Laura and Mrssmit!


----------



## laurabe

thanks I just got a BFP !!


----------



## Grateful365

laurabe said:


> thanks I just got a BFP !!

Huge congratulations!!!!!! How exciting!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## MKHewson

Grateful365 said:


> MK congrats on started to try to #2 soon! Very exciting!!! Are you going to use Femara again?

Yep definitely, even with some weight loss my periods have never showed up. I'm excited and terrified all at once lol


----------



## Grateful365

MKHewson said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> MK congrats on started to try to #2 soon! Very exciting!!! Are you going to use Femara again?
> 
> Yep definitely, even with some weight loss my periods have never showed up. I'm excited and terrified all at once lolClick to expand...

No AF yet? That just like the :witch: to stay away when you actually want her to come....lol 

I haven't gotten mine back yet either...but would like to start trying again in the near future if possible. Will they give you Femara even if you haven't started AF yet? Can't wait to hear how your appointment goes :thumbup:


----------



## siblingwishes

laurabe said:


> thanks I just got a BFP !!

Congrats! Prayers for a sticky bean for you!


----------



## Nightnurse

*Hi all ,after more than 9 round of clomid over a 3 year period and me and my DF being together for 15 years and NTNP for about 13 of them and not a BFP that I am aware of I asked my GP to prescribe Femara,I live on a very small island in the Caribbean so some drugs might not be available,so he asked me to see if I can get it here first,after many call I found 1 pharmacy that stocks it,for the 10 pills (5mg) it will cost $122,so I go on Friday to collect my prescription and await AF,*:happydance:


----------



## laurabe

good luck! it worked for me and lots of others. clomid was a nightmare for me


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Nightnurse said:


> *Hi all ,after more than 9 round of clomid over a 3 year period and me and my DF being together for 15 years and NTNP for about 13 of them and not a BFP that I am aware of I asked my GP to prescribe Femara,I live on a very small island in the Caribbean so some drugs might not be available,so he asked me to see if I can get it here first,after many call I found 1 pharmacy that stocks it,for the 10 pills (5mg) it will cost $122,so I go on Friday to collect my prescription and await AF,*:happydance:

Why is it so much? With my insurance it is only like $3 bc it is also considered as a cancer drug. You should try your insurance


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Nightnurse said:
> 
> 
> *Hi all ,after more than 9 round of clomid over a 3 year period and me and my DF being together for 15 years and NTNP for about 13 of them and not a BFP that I am aware of I asked my GP to prescribe Femara,I live on a very small island in the Caribbean so some drugs might not be available,so he asked me to see if I can get it here first,after many call I found 1 pharmacy that stocks it,for the 10 pills (5mg) it will cost $122,so I go on Friday to collect my prescription and await AF,*:happydance:
> 
> Why is it so much? With my insurance it is only like $3 bc it is also considered as a cancer drug. You should try your insuranceClick to expand...

She lives on a small island in the caribbean so its probably much different than the states.


----------



## Mummy of One

Hi - new here! I am on Femura but we call it Letrozole here ( Australia). I am currently on day 39. Waiting to see what happens. Not sure the length of my cycle or what is going on. This is my first round. I did have an ultrasound on day 13 that showed one large follicle. Doc said I would ovulate day 17.

Just need to talk to people who are going through what I am.


----------



## laurabe

Mummy of One said:


> Hi - new here! I am on Femura but we call it Letrozole here ( Australia). I am currently on day 39. Waiting to see what happens. Not sure the length of my cycle or what is going on. This is my first round. I did have an ultrasound on day 13 that showed one large follicle. Doc said I would ovulate day 17.
> 
> Just need to talk to people who are going through what I am.

hi have you tested? I ovulated on CD16 on letrozole and the one time I was late was a BFP! good luck!


----------



## Mummy of One

Yes I have done a pregnancy test - negative.


----------



## Grateful365

Mummy of One said:


> Yes I have done a pregnancy test - negative.

What cycle day did you do the test?


----------



## Grateful365

All of you who are currently on Femara....when are you going to test?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I am CD33 today, I tested on 30 and 33 BFN's on all. My surgery is tomorrow so hoping I find out more info then...


----------



## Grateful365

Blackbarbie04 said:


> I am CD33 today, I tested on 30 and 33 BFN's on all. My surgery is tomorrow so hoping I find out more info then...

How long are your cycles normally? What surgery are you having?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Between 32-33. I am having a laproscopic surgery to see if I have endometriosis tomorrow.


----------



## TonyaG

MKHewson said:


> So I made the call to the fertility clinic. March 2014 we start on number 2. Hehe

I want to start trying in March for #2, but I'm one of the "lucky ones" who hasn't gotten their period back!


----------



## Mummy of One

Grateful365 said:


> Mummy of One said:
> 
> 
> Yes I have done a pregnancy test - negative.
> 
> What cycle day did you do the test?Click to expand...

Today - so day 39.


----------



## Grateful365

Barbie - Hoping you don't have endometriosis! But hope you find out about why the long cycle and BFN...

Tonya - ME TOO! No AF yet at 5 months PP and getting a bit anxious to TTC #2. 

Mummy - Wonder what's up with the long cycle? Did you have a HSG test recently?


----------



## TonyaG

Grateful - I'm 6 months and I'm hoping now that have started solids I'll get it????
I'm planning on trying for 3 months and then going back to the fertility clinic.


----------



## Grateful365

TonyaG said:


> Grateful - I'm 6 months and I'm hoping now that have started solids I'll get it????
> I'm planning on trying for 3 months and then going back to the fertility clinic.

My baby boy just started solids too but I'm still pumping 3 times a day and breastfeeding twice (morning and night). Are you breastfeeding or pumping at all still?

So your going to try 3 months naturally after AF comes back? I know I've read that its possible to ovulate without getting AF...so I started temping hoping I might be able to tell if I am possibly ovulating yet. :haha: Getting antsy.


----------



## TonyaG

I still breastfeed. I don't want to try to soon because I don't want to have to go back to work early. I go back when he's 1, and you have to work 4 months full time to qualify for mat leave again. But Travis was 2 weeks early, so I want to give myself 6 months. 
Although I conceived Travis naturally after having a miscarriage on Femera, I'm not holding my breath. But I will try because i know that being pregnant changes your body so I'm hoping I don't have to go back to the clinic!


----------



## Grateful365

Ohhhh I see :thumbup: you are so very lucky you get a year for maternity leave. Wow! I had 6 weeks and it was terribly hard to leave the baby that young.


----------



## TonyaG

I can not imagine leaving him so early. 
In Canada we don't reproduce enough so they try to encourage us, we get a year off and we can claim Unemployment insurance the whole year, (my job tops me up to full pay for the first 6 months) and the government gives us $100 check every month for the first 6 or 7 years(not quite sure) to help with the cost of raising a baby!
We are definitely lucky.


----------



## Grateful365

TonyaG said:


> I can not imagine leaving him so early.
> In Canada we don't reproduce enough so they try to encourage us, we get a year off and we can claim Unemployment insurance the whole year, (my job tops me up to full pay for the first 6 months) and the government gives us $100 check every month for the first 6 or 7 years(not quite sure) to help with the cost of raising a baby!
> We are definitely lucky.

Wow that's amazing! Does your place of employment have to hold your position?


----------



## TonyaG

Yes they do!


----------



## Grateful365

TonyaG said:


> Yes they do!

That's incredible! I felt all guilty having to leave my work for 6 weeks! LOL :haha: It's very sad here that the maternity leave is so short....not very mommy friendly at all to work full-time.


----------



## TonyaG

No I find it ridiculous that the feeding guideline for the states is to breastfeed up to 2 years old and they don't give you anytime off to do it.


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> So I made the call to the fertility clinic. March 2014 we start on number 2. Hehe
> 
> I want to start trying in March for #2, but I'm one of the "lucky ones" who hasn't gotten their period back!Click to expand...

I haven't seen mine since I conceived over 2 years including pregnancy of course. sucks


----------



## TonyaG

Oh wow!! So what does the clinic say about that?


----------



## MMW430

.


----------



## ~Brandy~

MMW430 said:


> Max was born Tuesday at 2:07pm. I was scheduled to have a c-section on Wednesday, but I guess he had other plans. The section wasn't easy. I was in recovery from 3 until about 11 because I wouldn't stop bleeding. I almost had to get a blood transfusion. Thankfully he's okay, and so am I. I'll be getting out of the hospital on Saturday.

Congratulations!! :happydance:


----------



## TonyaG

So happy for you!


----------



## Nightnurse

*Off to doc to pic up my femara script,Hope everything turns out ok,will update,*


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Congrats mw


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Congrats MW!!!! Soooo.... had my surgery yesterday and I had slight endo and scar tissue. The Dr removed it, says I should be pregnant soon and he believes t that it was blocking my eggs from going to my tubes. He says my tubes are A1!!!


----------



## Grateful365

MMW - Huge congratulations! So glad you and baby are OK. Thank you for updating us!!!

Barbie - That is AWESOME news!!! Sooooo exciting!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

He thinks this is what was preventing pregnancy! !! He told my husband he thinks there is a great chance that I should get pregnant right away now and that he removed all that he saw. He explained to them that I would bleed as a period, which I am confused bc I was suppose to start anyway so idk to treat this as a period and start my femara tomorrow or what. So waiting on that call...

Okay AFTERWARDS. ....

Now J_Lynn babaeeeee were not joking about the shoulder pain. I thought it was about to snap in three or four pieces! !! 

When I got home my hubby made me chicken noodle soup. I ate half a bowl took my Tylenol 3s and went to bed. They had given me 5 IV bags for fluids and it took me 3 hours to pee. She said that if I didn't pee she would have to give me a catheter. So I prayed and tried one last time for the 5th time and got it! !! 

I woke up so many times last night having to pee. Honestly over 20 trips to the bathroom. I stopped counting... I believe that I have started my full flow in which he told me that it shouldn't hurry so bad anymore and you guys it doesn't!!! About 8pm the shoulder pain started and I literally cried. I had to raise my arm alive my head for about 15 min. This pain came about every hour for about 4-5 hours. It was worse the very first time tho.

All in all I got about 2 hours of sleep last night. Incision are sore but don't hurt. Incision in my belly button and one below it on my panty line! !! 

The Dr told them I should be A1 today which is day 2. 

So he thinks this is what I needed, I should be pregnant in the next few tries! !! Excited! !! So I did have endometriosis and scar tissue. ?.


----------



## siblingwishes

MMW430 said:


> Max was born Tuesday at 2:07pm. I was scheduled to have a c-section on Wednesday, but I guess he had other plans. The section wasn't easy. I was in recovery from 3 until about 11 because I wouldn't stop bleeding. I almost had to get a blood transfusion. Thankfully he's okay, and so am I. I'll be getting out of the hospital on Saturday.

Congrats!!!


----------



## siblingwishes

So today is 11 dpiui, CD24, and the witch is here. :cry: My cycle has never been this early and I don't know if the Femara is causing this or what. We will try again this cycle, same protocol.


----------



## ~Brandy~

siblingwishes said:


> So today is 11 dpiui, CD24, and the witch is here. :cry: My cycle has never been this early and I don't know if the Femara is causing this or what. We will try again this cycle, same protocol.

Did you test just to make sure it's not IB?


----------



## Chook

Congratulations MW!!!! Hope you recover well. Must have been a bit scary for you xox 

Hope the doctor is right and it doesn't take too long for you to conceive now barbie. 

Sorry to hear the witch has arrived sibling wishes but fingers crossed for your next cycle. 

Welcome all the new girls. Hope you are not here too long. 

How are you going Karen and Lola???? 

Afm I'm 24 weeks as of yesterday and all is going well :) I'm being monitored weekly but looks like I have a little fighter on board.


----------



## siblingwishes

~Brandy~ said:


> siblingwishes said:
> 
> 
> So today is 11 dpiui, CD24, and the witch is here. :cry: My cycle has never been this early and I don't know if the Femara is causing this or what. We will try again this cycle, same protocol.
> 
> Did you test just to make sure it's not IB?Click to expand...

Yes I tested for the last few days, since 8 dpiui...all bfn :( Plus this is heavier bleeding than just spotting. I wish it was IB...


----------



## LolaM

well...I'm here and that's all I have to say about that. Still saving my pennies, got a long way to go and no time to get there...loan sharks, here I come!:dohh:


----------



## Nightnurse

*Anyone get PG on 2.5 mg of Femara?*


----------



## TonyaG

I did, didn't have a happy ending, but I did get pregnant.


----------



## alwaysmrssmit

x


----------



## tommyg

Ladies I hope you don't mind me asking in here it's months since I last posted in this thread. 
Has anyone got successfully pregnant on femara after a chemical pregnancy on it?

Basically my story goes round 1 BFN, round 2 we miss timed Ovulation was later than I thought, round 3 chemical, 2 month break, now 4dpo on round 4.


----------



## laurabe

Nightnurse said:


> *Anyone get PG on 2.5 mg of Femara?*

I did in my 6th round


----------



## karenh

Chook I am so glad you little one is hanging in there! Nothing new to report here. Still looking for a job and a baby to adopt. I have been wishing we could ttc with femara again. I wish I could just take it for six months without monitoring and IUI and just see what happens.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

karenh said:


> Chook I am so glad you little one is hanging in there! Nothing new to report here. Still looking for a job and a baby to adopt. I have been wishing we could ttc with femara again. I wish I could just take it for six months without monitoring and IUI and just see what happens.

Why do you have to have monitoring if you choose not to do iui? Can't you just take the Femara?


----------



## ~Brandy~

Blackbarbie04 said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Chook I am so glad you little one is hanging in there! Nothing new to report here. Still looking for a job and a baby to adopt. I have been wishing we could ttc with femara again. I wish I could just take it for six months without monitoring and IUI and just see what happens.
> 
> Why do you have to have monitoring if you choose not to do iui? Can't you just take the Femara?Click to expand...

I was wondering the same thing.. I did but obviously that didn't work for me LOL


----------



## karenh

my doctor said legally they have to monitor me. It is against the law not to. So frustrating, and I don't even think it is true.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

karenh said:


> my doctor said legally they have to monitor me. It is against the law not to. So frustrating, and I don't even think it is true.

Never heard of it. Was on clomid for 6 months and femara 3rd month never been monitored


----------



## LolaM

I was monitored the first month then not again but it didn't work for me


----------



## ~Brandy~

karenh said:


> my doctor said legally they have to monitor me. It is against the law not to. So frustrating, and I don't even think it is true.

Sorry but he is feeding you a line of BS! Femara was originally a cancer drug then they realized that it was causing people to O. There is no reason the jerk shouldnt give it to you.


----------



## Grateful365

My OB gave it to me without being monitored. I don't think it is illegal per say...but it probably just depends on the doctor and how comfortable they feel about the drug. Some maybe have a more strict ethical protocol than others.


----------



## J_Lynn

The drug when used for fertility is supposed to only be given while under the treatment of a doctor, but not all doctors are as "by the book" as others. My doctor will never just give it to me and hope for the best. Only because drugs that mess with your hormones and ovary production when not monitored can cause harm and if you're not be monitored, there is no way to know immediately. My doctor had me in for ultrasounds to make sure my ovaries were producing follicles and not doing anything it shouldn't be doing. Anything that messes with my ovaries, I want to make sure my doctor is checking everything because without them....then I really don't have any options - IVF is too expensive for us!!


----------



## MMW430

It didn't work for me, but I wasn't monitored short of getting bloodwork done to see if I o'd or not.


----------



## laurabe

When i was first prescribed it I was told i would be monitored then I receieved a letter saying they no longer were required to monitor and I was just to continue on the prescription on its own.


----------



## J_Lynn

That's horrible for them to not monitor it; if I hadn't been monitored it would have never worked because I needed the ultrasounds to see if I was even forming any viable follicles and then I needed a times trigger shot for my egg to release. Had I not been monitored, I would have never knows the trigger shot was needed and my follicle would have just shriveled up and gone away :/ And it would have been marked down eventually as simply "unknown" reasons. 

We put so much effort into getting pregnant, the doctors should really ensure they're doing all they can to make sure it happens. I don't understand why some doctors are so lazy and don't want to help make our dreams come true; it's not like we are asking them for anything they aren't going to make money doing - so I don't see why they don't just do it and make sure they're providing the best possible care with these treatments...fertility drugs need doctors who care to go along with them. 

Some doctors....ugh. I dealt with lazy asshole doctors from 16-26. I swear if I ever have to do it again, I will give them a piece of my mind!!


----------



## laurabe

In my case I ovulated on Clomid they checked my progesterone on my first round of letrozole and it was all fine so maybe that's why. Dunno about anyone else


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Same with me. I get my levels checked


----------



## Grateful365

TGIF ladies!

When is everyone testing?! Looking forward to some BFPs!


----------



## Nightnurse

Nightnurse said:


> *Hi all ,after more than 9 round of clomid over a 3 year period and me and my DF being together for 15 years and NTNP for about 13 of them and not a BFP that I am aware of I asked my GP to prescribe Femara,I live on a very small island in the Caribbean so some drugs might not be available,so he asked me to see if I can get it here first,after many call I found 1 pharmacy that stocks it,for the 10 pills (5mg) it will cost $122,so I go on Friday to collect my prescription and await AF,*:happydance:


*
Hi guys,AF was 5 days late so was so stressed so got a chance to update....

So I started DF on wellman conception vitamins so will start my first round of Femara cycle 4-8 so by the time we are ready to BD the vitamins will have a little chance to start working,I hope that I wont have too many cycles on this*


----------



## laurabe

good luck NightNurse.


----------



## Chook

How's everyone going? Any updates? 
Sending loads of positive vibes your way Karen. I hope things turn around for you really soon x. 
Going into debt really sucks Lola. We will be paying loans for the next 6 years and we pretty much sold everything we had to do ivf. We had a good outcome so we are fine with it but it was tough when it wasn't working x


----------



## sugarpi24

karenh said:


> my doctor said legally they have to monitor me. It is against the law not to. So frustrating, and I don't even think it is true.

i was told too that they had to monitor me incase i would get a cyst or whatever they wouldnt want to give me more fertility drugs if i had a cyst so it wouldnt rupture. thats what they told me....at least that was one of the reasons. A friend of mine is on metformin with the same doctor and she isnt being monitored.


----------



## LolaM

yeah the debt part sucks but I just cant get past it, I thought once we started fostering it would change but it hasn't. I keep seeing those tiny babies on here and I WANT ONE!!!


----------



## Chook

And you bloody deserve one Lola!!!


----------



## MKHewson

LolaM said:


> yeah the debt part sucks but I just cant get past it, I thought once we started fostering it would change but it hasn't. I keep seeing those tiny babies on here and I WANT ONE!!!

I don't know if I missed Lola but what happen with the LO you were fostering?


----------



## Nightnurse

> *
> Hi guys,AF was 5 days late so was so stressed so got a chance to update....
> 
> So I started DF on wellman conception vitamins so will start my first round of Femara cycle 4-8 so by the time we are ready to BD the vitamins will have a little chance to start working,I hope that I wont have too many cycles on this*

*Finished my Femara today so now on to the fun part 

Whats up with everyone else?*


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CD 15 hopefully a peak tomorrow. Lol I'm gettin it in!!!


----------



## LolaM

He is here but now they are looking into his gramps adopting him but gramps isn't a suitable guardian for a goldfish!


----------



## wantabby

Hey ladies!! I am LTTTC, this is my first cycle on femara. I hope it works!! Have any of you ladies experienced side effects from it? I have felt dizzy & hot today. Just wondering if that is normal??


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I probably only had hot flashes with Femara, but I love Femara waaaaay better than Clomid. Plus Clomid thins your lining...


----------



## Nightnurse

wantabby said:


> Hey ladies!! I am LTTTC, this is my first cycle on femara. I hope it works!! Have any of you ladies experienced side effects from it? I have felt dizzy & hot today. Just wondering if that is normal??


*Hi,just finished my first round of femara yesterday ,had some headaches but have the flu so dont know which it was other than that not felt too bad on it,definately better than clomid,have you finished yours ? hope we both get our BFP's
*


----------



## laurabe

I didn't really have any symptoms on femara.


----------



## Grateful365

I took Femara twice...first time I had a couple days of horrible headaches...the next time, no side effects at all.


----------



## wantabby

Thanks ladies! And no nightnurse I am on day 2 (cd4) of Femera. I haven't had any symptoms today. With Clomid I would be dizzy/see spots and the week leading to ovulation I would have horrible night sweats. I'm hoping that does not happen with the Femera!


----------



## ZKinsey

tommyg - YES!!!! I did 4 rounds total, 7.5mg. First 2 rounds, didn't ovulate, 3rd round chemical pregnancy, 4th round sticky bean, and now I have a happy & healthy 3 1/2 month old boy :) Good luck to you!!! Hopefully this is it for you!


----------



## Lovelymo79

Has anyone noticed that their luteal phase has gotten longer on Femara? I've read that you period can come a few days late on it.


----------



## ~Brandy~

Lovelymo79 said:


> Has anyone noticed that their luteal phase has gotten longer on Femara? I've read that you period can come a few days late on it.

When I was on femara mine LP increased by 2 days.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Mine too


----------



## Nightnurse

On clomid it lengthened to 5 days so I expect it will too on Femara


----------



## wantabby

I took my last pill today! Time to get to it!! I have a LH & FSH check Wednesday.. how is everyone?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

blazing positive opk!!!! Way to go femara


----------



## Kantny09

Hello everyone!

So I have been stalking threads for a while now and decided to it was time to start talking to people again! I am on CD1 and am going to start my 3rd round of Femara on Thursday. 

I look forward to seeing how everyone's months progress!


----------



## Lovelymo79

Hey Kantny, we'll be cycle buddies! I'll start Femara tomorrow (Wednesday)! I'll be taking 5mg for CD 3-7. This time, I'm also adding an injectable for a boost on CD 8. Hoping this cycle is ours!!


----------



## wantabby

Blackbarbie04 said:


> View attachment 729587
> blazing positive opk!!!! Way to go femara

That is a beautiful sight!! Now get to bed!!! Fx'd!!!

Hey Kantny!! :wave: Good luck!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

wantabby said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 729587
> blazing positive opk!!!! Way to go femara
> 
> That is a beautiful sight!! Now get to bed!!! Fx'd!!!
> 
> Hey Kantny!! :wave: Good luck!!Click to expand...


Ikr...

get it get it!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Barbie - Lovin' it!!!! :thumbup: Fx'd

So excited for all of you this month!! :happydance:


----------



## LolaM

ok...signed up for a consultation with RE....


----------



## Grateful365

:happydance: Lola 

:hugs:


----------



## wantabby

When will it be Lola?


----------



## nikinabox

Hi Ladies,

I hope it's ok if I hop on here. 

I'm starting my first round of letrozole tonight and I'm pretty nervous about the whole thing. This is our first time using alternative forms of conceiving (aside from my obsessive charting, temping, fertility tea, pre-seed, etc). I ovulate regularly, so I'm interested to see the results. Hope to chat with you all during this time. It's nice to have people to talk to who are going through a similar thing.

xoxo


----------



## laurabe

good luck nikinabox. I ovulated on my own but they give me letrozole to regulate it a bit bitter and for me to pinpoint ovulation a bit easier. on letrozole I ovulated on CD16 each cycle and got my BFP on the 6th cycle. it seems to have a high success rate. :)


----------



## nikinabox

Thanks Laurabe! I appreciate the kind words and I'm happy to hear your success story - congratulations! :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

nikinabox said:


> Thanks Laurabe! I appreciate the kind words and I'm happy to hear your success story - congratulations! :)

How long have you been ttc and how long have you been taking fertilitea?


----------



## nikinabox

We've been ttc for a year, but the fertilitea has only gone on for about 3 months or so? I'm starting to hate it, so I might stop now haha


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Why do you hate it


----------



## Lovelymo79

Hi all! Femara finished yesterday, Bravelle 150 IUI shot today, ultrasound on Wednesday to see what has been brewing. Hoping for IUI on Friday or Saturday. Hoping all is well with you ladies!


----------



## nikinabox

BB - the taste, plus it bothered my stomach :coffee:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

nikinabox said:


> BB - the taste, plus it bothered my stomach :coffee:

O ok. If it don't happen for me this month i was going back on it. I actually like the taste just didn't like how of the herbs would still go through the strainer. i can't be on any induced medication for 4 months until he's going to put me back on Clomid again in which I hate!!!!!!!!!!!! But, oh well...:shrug:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

nikinabox said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I hope it's ok if I hop on here.
> 
> I'm starting my first round of letrozole tonight and I'm pretty nervous about the whole thing. This is our first time using alternative forms of conceiving (aside from my obsessive charting, temping, fertility tea, pre-seed, etc). I ovulate regularly, so I'm interested to see the results. Hope to chat with you all during this time. It's nice to have people to talk to who are going through a similar thing.
> 
> xoxo

You know they say not to take the fertilitea with the Femara b/c it could contradict eachother. Fertilitea is balancing your hormones while the Femara is trying to make your strogen higher...


----------



## nikinabox

Blackbarbie04 said:


> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> BB - the taste, plus it bothered my stomach :coffee:
> 
> O ok. If it don't happen for me this month i was going back on it. I actually like the taste just didn't like how of the herbs would still go through the strainer. i can't be on any induced medication for 4 months until he's going to put me back on Clomid again in which I hate!!!!!!!!!!!! But, oh well...:shrug:Click to expand...

Oh no! I've heard horror stories about Clomid. I say that, but my sister in law just got pregnant on her first round of Clomid this month. It's so different from person to person. I've heard the side effects are rough on that, which is why my doctor suggested letrozole for me, instead.

As for the tea, I hear ya about the strainer - no matter what I do, they are always falling through it. Maybe I should sweeten it up with something to make it more bearable? :shrug:


----------



## laurabe

I had clomid for 6 cycles and the mood swings were unbelievable. I was really irrational and knew it but couldn't help it. I felt down all the time on it. hated it. I had no side effects on letrozole


----------



## nikinabox

I'm glad you haven't had any side effects on letrozole. I'm trying to be optimistic, it's not always easy but I'm trying! :)


----------



## Blackbarbie04

nikinabox said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nikinabox said:
> 
> 
> BB - the taste, plus it bothered my stomach :coffee:
> 
> O ok. If it don't happen for me this month i was going back on it. I actually like the taste just didn't like how of the herbs would still go through the strainer. i can't be on any induced medication for 4 months until he's going to put me back on Clomid again in which I hate!!!!!!!!!!!! But, oh well...:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! I've heard horror stories about Clomid. I say that, but my sister in law just got pregnant on her first round of Clomid this month. It's so different from person to person. I've heard the side effects are rough on that, which is why my doctor suggested letrozole for me, instead.
> 
> As for the tea, I hear ya about the strainer - no matter what I do, they are always falling through it. Maybe I should sweeten it up with something to make it more bearable? :shrug:Click to expand...


I acutally added pure honey and a stick of peppermint with mine.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I wish my doc would out me back on Femara instead of Clomid when I try again. I couldn't hardly walk around ovulation time with Clomid. And my mood swings were horrible plus the night sweats wasn't pleasant as well.


----------



## wantabby

Clomid was terrible for me to Barbie!! Night sweats, mood swings, no CM, awful o pain, and random hot flashes... Femara has been amazing so far!! No real side affects, just fertile cm.. woo!


----------



## LolaM

I am going on the 22nd. Clomid did nothing but give me side effects and I spent a year on Letrozole with several months of IUIs, we hve taken a rest for over a year now and have decided that fostering stinks so we are going to have 1 go at IVF mostly because my husband gets a 50% discount because of his military status and its more affordable that waystill spendy but not AS bad.,[-o&lt;


----------



## ~Brandy~

LolaM said:


> I am going on the 22nd. Clomid did nothing but give me side effects and I spent a year on Letrozole with several months of IUIs, we hve taken a rest for over a year now and have decided that fostering stinks so we are going to have 1 go at IVF mostly because my husband gets a 50% discount because of his military status and its more affordable that waystill spendy but not AS bad.,[-o&lt;

I dont post on here much anymore but I saw this and wanted to wish you well in your IVF journey :)


----------



## Cridge

Lola - I'm happy you're getting back into treatment (well, I'd be happier if you didn't have to, but you know what I mean). I must have missed the update&#8230; did your baby boy have to go back to his family? :cry:


----------



## Grateful365

Excited for you Lola :flower:


----------



## LolaM

Thanks girls! CPS found a grandpa and he is getting his background checks and what not, and if he passes baby boy and his sibs will go live with him. But for now, he is still with us, we took his 1 year pics today. He has hit that 'screaming every time I don't get my way' phase...


----------



## Grateful365

It's a beautiful thing you and your DH are doing Lola. :flower: I can't imagine how hard it is from every aspect...:hugs:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Forgot to update today!! Got my bfp on yesterday at 8 dpo and bfp on first response todqy at 9 dpo


----------



## J_Lynn

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Forgot to update today!! Got my bfp on yesterday at 8 dpo and bfp on first response todqy at 9 dpo

Woohoo!! Congrats!!


----------



## wantabby

Yayy!! Congratulations @Barbie!!! :happydance:


----------



## Grateful365

A huge congratulations Barbie!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Blackbarbie04




----------



## Grateful365

Love it Barbie! That's GREAT line!


----------



## Kantny09

Congratulations Barbie!! H & H 9 months!!
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Nightnurse

Congrats Barbie

AFM :*First signs of AF are here (Feb 19th ) so I guess its on to cycle 2 of Femara,just not too sure how to get it as doctor didnt give me a repeat and as its a free clinic its really busy,so i'll have to sneak in and tell him that he was suppose to give me another prescription of repeats this time,not even sure if he's working as he wasnt at work last week,tried calling but got transfered to different departments,will try again tomorrow,hope I do get it*


----------



## wantabby

Ladies, I have a question. Has anyone experienced sore boobs after ovulation on Femara? Like the dayy after o. I usually have sore boobs a week or so after ovulation but never immediately after.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

wantabby said:


> Ladies, I have a question. Has anyone experienced sore boobs after ovulation on Femara? Like the dayy after o. I usually have sore boobs a week or so after ovulation but never immediately after.

Mine didn't start getting sore until AF was due. And this time mine didn't actually get sore until 2 days after my missed cycle.


----------



## Grateful365

Wantabby - Mine were sore at 9 dpo and then very sore at 12 dpo. Fx'd for you! Your chart is looking great.

Barbie - How are you feeling? Love the new ticker!!!

Night - Good luck getting your Femara!


----------



## Nightnurse

*Got my Femara so taking it on days 3-7*


----------



## Blackbarbie04

I'm good. The only thing I can seem to eat a good portion of is salad. Nauseated and tired. But other than that, poas everyday to watch the line get darker. How are you grateful?


----------



## laurabe

wantabby said:


> Ladies, I have a question. Has anyone experienced sore boobs after ovulation on Femara? Like the dayy after o. I usually have sore boobs a week or so after ovulation but never immediately after.

mine were sore the day after any got sorer as the cycle went on


----------



## wantabby

laurabe said:


> wantabby said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have a question. Has anyone experienced sore boobs after ovulation on Femara? Like the dayy after o. I usually have sore boobs a week or so after ovulation but never immediately after.
> 
> mine were sore the day after any got sorer as the cycle went onClick to expand...

Every cycle? Or preg cycle?


----------



## LolaM

laurabe said:


> wantabby said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have a question. Has anyone experienced sore boobs after ovulation on Femara? Like the dayy after o. I usually have sore boobs a week or so after ovulation but never immediately after.
> 
> mine were sore the day after any got sorer as the cycle went onClick to expand...

 I also had this issue, I knew I had ovulated because I had very sore bbs and now that I am not taking meds it is even WORSE! I do not want anyone to get within 50 ft of my hooters! I never had this happen until I started taking femara :shrug:


----------



## laurabe

wantabby said:


> laurabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantabby said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, I have a question. Has anyone experienced sore boobs after ovulation on Femara? Like the dayy after o. I usually have sore boobs a week or so after ovulation but never immediately after.
> 
> mine were sore the day after any got sorer as the cycle went onClick to expand...
> 
> Every cycle? Or preg cycle?Click to expand...

every cycle, but the cycle I got my BFP they were even sorer


----------



## J_Lynn

I had my little Femara baby yesterday at 12:15pm!

She came 10 days early, via c-section and came weighing in at a whopping 6lb13oz and was 19.5" long. She's tall and skinny! She's beyond beautiful for a newborn in my option. But I'm a bit biased  LOL
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Grateful365

A huge congrats J Lynn! She is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Blackbarbie04 said:


> I'm good. The only thing I can seem to eat a good portion of is salad. Nauseated and tired. But other than that, poas everyday to watch the line get darker. How are you grateful?

Awe! I'm sorry to hear you are nauseated and tired... Hoping that part will go away for you soon, but still so excited for you!! 

I'm doing fine, feeling tired as well lately, but otherwise doing great. Wanting to ttc again but I'm pretty sure I don't ovulate very often and I cannot take femara for a while. So just patiently waiting! :haha:


----------



## TonyaG

She is gorgeous


----------



## Chook

Massive congrats J Lynn! She is so precious xox


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Congrats she is beautiful!!!


----------



## MKHewson

Congrats on her arrival she is beautiful :kiss:


----------



## Nightnurse

*Congrats,she is beautiful*


----------



## Grateful365

Quiet in here lately...how is everyone doing?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

:happydance:I am great!!! 7 more days and I get to see my gummy bear in action!!!! Well, besides the nausea, I'm just ready to make sure everything is fine with the baby. Hopefully my doppler will be here anyday now. it is suppose to be here by the 14th.


----------



## Grateful365

Barbie, that is sooo exciting! I can't wait to hear all about it!!! Nothing better than seeing the little gummies the first time...:hugs:


----------



## wantabby

Yay Barbie, Good luck!! 

I am just waiting on ovulation over here!


----------



## LolaM

tomorrow we make the drive to the RE but im not feeling optimistic, lots that could stop us in our tracks


----------



## Grateful365

Can't wait to hear what the RE says Lola.:hugs:


----------



## Chook

Good luck Lola! I have everything crossed for you. Let us know how it goes x

I have approx 6 weeks to go. Everything seems to be on track! Just can't wait to have her safe in my arms.


----------



## LolaM

Nothing good. It's not my uterus. Both side are clear. Might be poor egg reserve or my ovaries are too small. Blood tests and ultra sound. Maybe larascopy too. It's not good. Lots of medical intervention with no results.


----------



## Grateful365

Sorry you didn't get better news Lola, but what does the RE think the next step is? Are you now waiting on blood test results? could he see your ovaries on the ultrasound? Keep the faith I know it seems hard :hugs:


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> Good luck Lola! I have everything crossed for you. Let us know how it goes x
> 
> I have approx 6 weeks to go. Everything seems to be on track! Just can't wait to have her safe in my arms.

Omg 6 weeks chook that's amazing no time at all. You must be just over the moon excited. Have you done a nursery yet


----------



## Blackbarbie04

LolaM said:


> Nothing good. It's not my uterus. Both side are clear. Might be poor egg reserve or my ovaries are too small. Blood tests and ultra sound. Maybe larascopy too. It's not good. Lots of medical intervention with no results.

Lola laproscopic is what did the trick with mine and prayer bc I had endo and never knew I had it. Plus I had a cyst blocking in front of my tube that way it made it hard for the egg to get through. He cleared up the endo and released the pressure in the cyst.


----------



## Chook

Sorry to hear that Lola! I hope they find the problem soon and it's a simple fix hun. 

I'm getting really excited now MK! The last bit has flown so far. We are ready to go here and have been for a while :) how are things with you? Have you guys started to ttc again yet? 

Any updates Karen?

Where abouts in your cycle are you grateful? 

Good luck at your scan barbie!!


----------



## J_Lynn

Lola; the intervention they're going to do is not a bad thing -- don't get too down, the laproscopy helps a lot. The obstacles you listed can totally be overcome - don't get too bummed out!! Here's hoping they get you all fixed up ASAP!!! :)


----------



## Grateful365

Chook said:


> Where abouts in your cycle are you grateful?

I'm at CD3. :thumbup: While I'm not able to do Femara right now, I am definitely going to be doing the OPK's like crazy to see if my body might be able to conceive naturally this time. :thumbup:

Chook I am SO SO excited for you and your DH. :hugs: I know you have been through so many struggles in TTC and you are such a testimony to other women here, to not give up and to keep the FAITH. Your almost there and I am so excited to hear all about your birth story and see your LO! Do you know if you are having a boy or girl? Do you have names picked out?


----------



## LolaM

Grateful365 said:


> Sorry you didn't get better news Lola, but what does the RE think the next step is? Are you now waiting on blood test results? could he see your ovaries on the ultrasound? Keep the faith I know it seems hard :hugs:

he could not see my ovaries, but I know they are there and I know they HAVE eggs, because ive been through this before. I have to get a special blood test on CD 5 and I have to have ANOTHER transvag ultra sound next week. Im not even sure I want to do this, honestly since its not going to result in anything but more dr bills. He thinks that because my fallopian tubes are straight and not curved they aren't catching the eggs. I don't know if that is something they can correct but I have to get the tests and see what he says,:shrug:


----------



## Grateful365

Lola - :hugs: you've come this far, just follow what your heart says to do. I will be praying hard for you to get some positive feedback so you can move forward. :thumbup:


----------



## Cridge

Lola - he couldn't see your ovaries at all?! That seems odd. YOu've had ultrasounds in the past where they've seen them, right? :hugs: Hopefully you'll get some good news soon!

Chook - I can't believe you're getting so close to the end! I'm so excited for you!!


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Lola - he couldn't see your ovaries at all?! That seems odd. YOu've had ultrasounds in the past where they've seen them, right? :hugs: Hopefully you'll get some good news soon!
> 
> Chook - I can't believe you're getting so close to the end! I'm so excited for you!!

yes I have had ultra sounds and ive had a follicle count, so I know they are there, he just had a hard time finding them or wasn't sure if that is what he was looking at I guess. :shrug:


----------



## wantabby

Have you had a lap before Lola? That is where they found my problem, adhesions from my appendectomy in 03'. My Ovaries were stuck behind my uterus, and my uterus was connected to my bowels, a big spider web looking mess basically. . I had ultrasounds and pelvic exams and they never saw/felt anything abnormal before surgery. . It was all a shock to me & my doc!!


----------



## LolaM

wantabby said:


> Have you had a lap before Lola? That is where they found my problem, adhesions from my appendectomy in 03'. My Ovaries were stuck behind my uterus, and my uterus was connected to my bowels, a big spider web looking mess basically. . I had ultrasounds and pelvic exams and they never saw/felt anything abnormal before surgery. . It was all a shock to me & my doc!!

I have never had any surgery before. Did they get all that fixed? I'm wondering if they can put my fallopian tubes where they are supposed to be, because they are standing up straight rather than curled around my ovaries, which means they can not grab at the egg! :dohh:


----------



## wantabby

They did fix everything, they removed the adhesions (caused by infection from appendix rupture) he said everything should be normal now. So hopefully they will find out what is going on with your tubes and fix them!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Lola they fixed everything with mine in January add well. I got preggo that next cycle as I started my period two days afterwards


----------



## LolaM

I have begun to wonder if something happened and my tubes are somehow being HELD in the straight up position and I have begun to think about other issues, so I know that if the dr wants to do the laproscopy, I will do that. The thing about it that stinks is that I have to pay for it myself, my insurance wont pay for nuttin', the bastaaaads. Oh and they think my foster babies BM is preg AGAIN! this will be 6 babies and she JUST turned 20.


----------



## Nightnurse

*Everyone I talk to manages to bring up the subject of me either already being pregnant,or doing things to become PG,it is a bit annoying that all the talk seems to be focused on babies everyone except DF,

I do feel a little different,but been suffering with cold.flu,allergies and reflux symptoms so it could be that,just hoping this happens for us soon*


----------



## MMW430

LolaM said:


> I have begun to wonder if something happened and my tubes are somehow being HELD in the straight up position and I have begun to think about other issues, so I know that if the dr wants to do the laproscopy, I will do that. The thing about it that stinks is that I have to pay for it myself, my insurance wont pay for nuttin', the bastaaaads. Oh and they think my foster babies BM is preg AGAIN! this will be 6 babies and she JUST turned 20.

I hope they can fix everything for you.....and 6 babies by age 20??? What. The. Hell.


----------



## LolaM

MMW430 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I have begun to wonder if something happened and my tubes are somehow being HELD in the straight up position and I have begun to think about other issues, so I know that if the dr wants to do the laproscopy, I will do that. The thing about it that stinks is that I have to pay for it myself, my insurance wont pay for nuttin', the bastaaaads. Oh and they think my foster babies BM is preg AGAIN! this will be 6 babies and she JUST turned 20.
> 
> I hope they can fix everything for you.....and 6 babies by age 20??? What. The. Hell.Click to expand...

yes, 2 boys and a girl and a set of twins that didn't make it and now another one that she isn't capable of caring for. :dohh::shrug:


----------



## MMW430

LolaM said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I have begun to wonder if something happened and my tubes are somehow being HELD in the straight up position and I have begun to think about other issues, so I know that if the dr wants to do the laproscopy, I will do that. The thing about it that stinks is that I have to pay for it myself, my insurance wont pay for nuttin', the bastaaaads. Oh and they think my foster babies BM is preg AGAIN! this will be 6 babies and she JUST turned 20.
> 
> I hope they can fix everything for you.....and 6 babies by age 20??? What. The. Hell.Click to expand...
> 
> yes, 2 boys and a girl and a set of twins that didn't make it and now another one that she isn't capable of caring for. :dohh::shrug:Click to expand...

Knowing this sort of makes me want to rage. In Ohio, welfare gives people like her free iuds.


----------



## Grateful365

:dohh: Lola.... some people just never learn I guess. Very selfish. On a brighter note...I'm excited for you to get some further testing. I have a good feeling going on for you....:flower:

Nightnurse...I like the symptoms! FX'd for you!


----------



## Cridge

Lola - come to think of it, there have been times when my u/s tech had a hard time finding an ovary or two because it was hiding for no apparent reason. I agree though - if you can do a lap, I would do that for sure!

And&#8230; 6 babies at 20?! :shock: ANY chance you could adopt the new one? Or does grandpa get that one too? :cry:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

:happydance:


----------



## LolaM

don't know what is going to happen, they didn't take the one we have straight away, so they might not take this one either, you know, give her time to miss treat the kid and what not. I feel a bit blue today, I have a great CM going and I know its all for not, boo hisss! Long work week ahead for me, its parent conference time. I got my blood test kit today from the RE and my ultra sound is Thursday.


----------



## MKHewson

Blackbarbie04 said:


> View attachment 744891
> 
> 
> :happydance:

Ahhhh your little raspberry lol (referring to your ticker) congrats.


----------



## Grateful365

Barbie - what an awesome picture of your little [email protected]!!!:happydance: Thanks so much for sharing. Beautiful.


----------



## Lucyinsky

Hi all! I know this is crazy, but I have actually read this entire thread! :blush: I found it a couple of weeks ago while frantically searching for hope during my TWW and didn't expect it to be up to date. It's nice to meet all of you!
A little background...I'm 28 my DH is 34. We have been trying for just about a year. About 6 months into it I just had a feeling something wasn't right (was on bc for 10 years stopped had one regular cycle then nada). Saw my family doc (no answers) saw my obgyn (no answers) finally referred to an RE and diagnosed with PCOS (the skinny kind i guess?) and a bicornuate uterus (not septate- that would be too easy). He started me on 2.5 days 3-7 (no response) upped it to 5 same cycle (some response) then finally 7.5 still same cycle and bam 2 follies, triggered, and waited. I was suppose to wait until Wed to test, but couldn't and got a BFN :cry: Hopefully the next cycle I will have better luck. Like Lola, because of my funky uterii I can't do anything stronger than oral meds. Really excited to have women to talk to other than my fertile myrtle friends. :flower:


----------



## TonyaG

Wow, you read the whole thread!!!!!
I'm still stalking this thread, although I wasn't an active member for very long, got BFP on my first round, ended in MC, and then magically got pregnant on my own the next cycle.
Travis is now 8.5 months old, and he is amazing. 
Good luck to you, and the thread was also very helpful to me.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

This is a wonderful thread!!!

Grateful your baby is beautiful, love the pic!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

MMW430 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> I have begun to wonder if something happened and my tubes are somehow being HELD in the straight up position and I have begun to think about other issues, so I know that if the dr wants to do the laproscopy, I will do that. The thing about it that stinks is that I have to pay for it myself, my insurance wont pay for nuttin', the bastaaaads. Oh and they think my foster babies BM is preg AGAIN! this will be 6 babies and she JUST turned 20.
> 
> I hope they can fix everything for you.....and 6 babies by age 20??? What. The. Hell.Click to expand...
> 
> yes, 2 boys and a girl and a set of twins that didn't make it and now another one that she isn't capable of caring for. :dohh::shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Knowing this sort of makes me want to rage. In Ohio, welfare gives people like her free iuds.Click to expand...

I would personally pay for people like hers sterilizations.........literally, I would sell organs on the black market if I had to. Because she shouldn't be allowed to reproduce.


----------



## J_Lynn

Lucyinsky said:


> Hi all! I know this is crazy, but I have actually read this entire thread! :blush: I found it a couple of weeks ago while frantically searching for hope during my TWW and didn't expect it to be up to date. It's nice to meet all of you!
> A little background...I'm 28 my DH is 34. We have been trying for just about a year. About 6 months into it I just had a feeling something wasn't right (was on bc for 10 years stopped had one regular cycle then nada). Saw my family doc (no answers) saw my obgyn (no answers) finally referred to an RE and diagnosed with PCOS (the skinny kind i guess?) and a bicornuate uterus (not septate- that would be too easy). He started me on 2.5 days 3-7 (no response) upped it to 5 same cycle (some response) then finally 7.5 still same cycle and bam 2 follies, triggered, and waited. I was suppose to wait until Wed to test, but couldn't and got a BFN :cry: Hopefully the next cycle I will have better luck. Like Lola, because of my funky uterii I can't do anything stronger than oral meds. Really excited to have women to talk to other than my fertile myrtle friends. :flower:


Holy moly! That's a lot of reading!!! :thumbup: I haven't even read it all ... and I've been posting for a while (I don't post a lot though, I just like to read what everyone else is up to mostly...)


----------



## LolaM

yes but she doesn't have the common sense to go SEE the dr to get the thing inserted.


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome Lucy!! Here's to hoping the next cycle does the trick for you!!!!:thumbup:

Barbie- thank you!! How are you feeling lady?? When do u go back to the doctors?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Suppose to be April 14th. About to call now and reschedule as I have a conference in Little Rock April 14-16th so I need to call and reschedule. okay, just got off the phone with them and they rescheduled for 4/18/14. I will have test that day. No ultrasound, but I do get tohear baby'sheartbeat. I will be 13 weeks so that will be 3 months and a week and a day lol!!!!:happydance:

I have been nauseous on and off throughout the day. I take my zofran occasionally,but not throughout the whole day. Been having nagging headaches at night, but haven't actually puked in about a week!!!:happydance: Boobs are not as sore anymore... Going to try to use my doppler myself at 12 weeks. i tried the other day, but all I can hear is the blood flow from the sac... SPrite has been one of my best friends.


----------



## Lucyinsky

TonyaG said:


> Wow, you read the whole thread!!!!!
> I'm still stalking this thread, although I wasn't an active member for very long, got BFP on my first round, ended in MC, and then magically got pregnant on my own the next cycle.
> Travis is now 8.5 months old, and he is amazing.
> Good luck to you, and the thread was also very helpful to me.

I know! I work at an office during the day so have plenty of time on my computer haha. I think I kept reading because it gave me hope. It made me feel like i wasn't the only crazy one jumping out of bed every morning to POAS! And that there really is no end to our journey as long as we still want a family. Congrats on your little one!


----------



## Lucyinsky

Grateful365 said:


> Welcome Lucy!! Here's to hoping the next cycle does the trick for you!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Barbie- thank you!! How are you feeling lady?? When do u go back to the doctors?

Thank you! I'm hoping so...it seems from what I've read it either happens in the first few months of Femara or it doesn't :cry:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

It happened on my 3rd month of Femara at 5MG!!!!:happydance:

Plus preseed + prayer!!!!!!!!!!! b/c I didn't have any fertile CM at all!!!! I don't think I ever had a lot only when I took Evening Primrose Oil. But that was a headache to remember to take all of the time!!! As I was too sore to bd during my ovulation time, the cups were a + for me!!!:thumbup:


----------



## laurabe

Lucyinsky said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Lucy!! Here's to hoping the next cycle does the trick for you!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Barbie- thank you!! How are you feeling lady?? When do u go back to the doctors?
> 
> Thank you! I'm hoping so...it seems from what I've read it either happens in the first few months of Femara or it doesn't :cry:Click to expand...

I got BFP on my 6th round of femara. That was my last chance before IVF. Hang in there & good luck


----------



## wantabby

This cycle is about to drive me crazy! ! I had ovulation confirmed by FF, but now I'm having watery discharge and I had a pos opk last night?? So idk what to think??? I bd last night just incase.. would implant cause this?! I'm so confused? !?!


This is from last night???


----------



## Blackbarbie04

How many days has it been since you confirmed ovulation? I first checked my pregnancy with an opk and it was + so that's when I tried my cheapie pregnancy test and it was also +...


----------



## wantabby

6dpo, when did you check?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

wantabby said:


> 6dpo, when did you check?

7 dpo


----------



## wantabby

Eek!! I hope it all ends up being a good thing and I get a BFP like you!! Thank you Barbie!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

You are so welcome. To be honest I thought I was surging again and I was like, how, I just had a peak on my monitor a week ago!!! I was really upset, and then I started thinking and was like let me take a cheapie the day after V Day and it was very faint but the line was there. I twas darker on the OPK than it was on the pregnancy test.


----------



## wantabby

Was it as dark as mine?? You are giving me hope!! :) I'm excited! !


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Yes, b/c i thought I was gearing up to ovulate again. It showed positive. the Test line was darker than the control line. When are you taking a frer?


----------



## wantabby

Eek!! I don't know. I have like 20 ic's (I bought im bulk lol! ) so I may take one tomorrow morning just to see what happens. . I'll probably do an opk tonight to see what it says..


----------



## Grateful365

FX'd wantabby!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Lucyinsky

Blackbarbie04 said:


> It happened on my 3rd month of Femara at 5MG!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Plus preseed + prayer!!!!!!!!!!! b/c I didn't have any fertile CM at all!!!! I don't think I ever had a lot only when I took Evening Primrose Oil. But that was a headache to remember to take all of the time!!! As I was too sore to bd during my ovulation time, the cups were a + for me!!!:thumbup:

Is there a test to check if there is enough or the right CM?


----------



## Lucyinsky

laurabe said:


> Lucyinsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome Lucy!! Here's to hoping the next cycle does the trick for you!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Barbie- thank you!! How are you feeling lady?? When do u go back to the doctors?
> 
> Thank you! I'm hoping so...it seems from what I've read it either happens in the first few months of Femara or it doesn't :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I got BFP on my 6th round of femara. That was my last chance before IVF. Hang in there & good luckClick to expand...

Thank you! The idea of it taking a while is really a bummer...the trigger shot is terrible. I was out with a migraine and nausea for about 48 hours...but big picture it's worth it.


----------



## Lucyinsky

wantabby said:


> Eek!! I don't know. I have like 20 ic's (I bought im bulk lol! ) so I may take one tomorrow morning just to see what happens. . I'll probably do an opk tonight to see what it says..

:dust:


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Lucyinsky said:


> Blackbarbie04 said:
> 
> 
> It happened on my 3rd month of Femara at 5MG!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Plus preseed + prayer!!!!!!!!!!! b/c I didn't have any fertile CM at all!!!! I don't think I ever had a lot only when I took Evening Primrose Oil. But that was a headache to remember to take all of the time!!! As I was too sore to bd during my ovulation time, the cups were a + for me!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Is there a test to check if there is enough or the right CM?Click to expand...

There is a test to see if it's hostile or not


----------



## Chook

Wow lucyinsky!!! That is a lot of reading. It has been one hell of a emotional roller coaster for a lot of the girls. Hope you are not here long at all x


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Just announced our news to family and friends on FB last night, feels so good not to keep it a secret any longer!!!:happydance:

LOL also found out DH mother had already been telling people lol, she was too excited!!!!:happydance::happydance:

And DH says that he was going to let her find out the gender, um no... No one will know until it is here!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucyinsky

Chook said:


> Wow lucyinsky!!! That is a lot of reading. It has been one hell of a emotional roller coaster for a lot of the girls. Hope you are not here long at all x

Yes, I've read that. All of your strength is inspiring!


----------



## Lucyinsky

Blackbarbie04 said:


> Just announced our news to family and friends on FB last night, feels so good not to keep it a secret any longer!!!:happydance:
> 
> LOL also found out DH mother had already been telling people lol, she was too excited!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> And DH says that he was going to let her find out the gender, um no... No one will know until it is here!!!!!!!!

So exciting, congrats!!


----------



## Lucyinsky

So another :bfn: this morning...on the bright side I can stop taking the endometrin for a few weeks. It made me a crazy person haha. I think DH and I are going to try IUI this month. The doc will be out of the office for about ten days so I may have to do a few days of bc to hold off af until he gets back.
Can anyone share their experience with IUI? Cost? Does it have a much higher rate of success than ti? DH sperm count is great but morphology is just ok. Is it as painful as an HSG? :sad2:
Any info appreciated thanks ladies!


----------



## Grateful365

Barbie - Awe! Its so fun telling family and friends. :hugs: So are YOU not wanting to know the gender....or are you just wanting you and DH to know and surprise everyone else?


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Grateful we are not finding out as well. I'm not going to even tell his mother about the 19 weeks appointment when they do the revealing. I'm going to make sure I tell the tech not to tell me, I just want to see how big my baby has gotten and what he/she is doing. I'm not pressured to find out anyway as we have to build another room, so it's not like I can start decorating or anything yet anyways... So, honestly I'm really not that anxious right now to know, but when it comes time to have him/her I will be!!!!


----------



## LolaM

Lucyinsky said:


> So another :bfn: this morning...on the bright side I can stop taking the endometrin for a few weeks. It made me a crazy person haha. I think DH and I are going to try IUI this month. The doc will be out of the office for about ten days so I may have to do a few days of bc to hold off af until he gets back.
> Can anyone share their experience with IUI? Cost? Does it have a much higher rate of success than ti? DH sperm count is great but morphology is just ok. Is it as painful as an HSG? :sad2:
> Any info appreciated thanks ladies!

I have a uterus didelphys and my fallopian tubes are sticking straight up in the air like antennae. I had a few IUIs with my own GYN, and it cost me $220 including a semen wash. It was only painful when he released the sperm, he said it was because they were bouncing off the walls of my fallopian tubes. it was minimally painful and not nearly as painful as my HSG. my dr said that is has a higher rate than TI but its a small percentage. my husband has large numbers of healthy happy sperm, but my fallopian tubes and ovaries do not live near each other, so the egg just floats around in outter space, rather than being send down the shoot like its supposed to. :dohh:


----------



## Grateful365

Lucyinsky said:


> So another :bfn: this morning...on the bright side I can stop taking the endometrin for a few weeks. It made me a crazy person haha. I think DH and I are going to try IUI this month. The doc will be out of the office for about ten days so I may have to do a few days of bc to hold off af until he gets back.
> Can anyone share their experience with IUI? Cost? Does it have a much higher rate of success than ti? DH sperm count is great but morphology is just ok. Is it as painful as an HSG? :sad2:
> Any info appreciated thanks ladies!

Lucy - I haven't done an IUI but just wanted to share that my DH had very low 3% strict morphology and we still got a BFP...There was a study done showing that males who ate walnuts had improved morphology. I had DH eat them a month or two before we got our BFP....so perhaps there is something to that.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

LolaM said:


> Lucyinsky said:
> 
> 
> So another :bfn: this morning...on the bright side I can stop taking the endometrin for a few weeks. It made me a crazy person haha. I think DH and I are going to try IUI this month. The doc will be out of the office for about ten days so I may have to do a few days of bc to hold off af until he gets back.
> Can anyone share their experience with IUI? Cost? Does it have a much higher rate of success than ti? DH sperm count is great but morphology is just ok. Is it as painful as an HSG? :sad2:
> Any info appreciated thanks ladies!
> 
> I have a uterus didelphys and my fallopian tubes are sticking straight up in the air like antennae. I had a few IUIs with my own GYN, and it cost me $220 including a semen wash. It was only painful when he released the sperm, he said it was because they were bouncing off the walls of my fallopian tubes. it was minimally painful and not nearly as painful as my HSG. my dr said that is has a higher rate than TI but its a small percentage. my husband has large numbers of healthy happy sperm, but my fallopian tubes and ovaries do not live near each other, so the egg just floats around in outter space, rather than being send down the shoot like its supposed to. :dohh:Click to expand...


Wow, I have never heard of this!!!! So, if the egg does get fertilized, where would it implant if it can't go up to get to the tubes???


----------



## LolaM

Blackbarbie04 said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucyinsky said:
> 
> 
> So another :bfn: this morning...on the bright side I can stop taking the endometrin for a few weeks. It made me a crazy person haha. I think DH and I are going to try IUI this month. The doc will be out of the office for about ten days so I may have to do a few days of bc to hold off af until he gets back.
> Can anyone share their experience with IUI? Cost? Does it have a much higher rate of success than ti? DH sperm count is great but morphology is just ok. Is it as painful as an HSG? :sad2:
> Any info appreciated thanks ladies!
> 
> I have a uterus didelphys and my fallopian tubes are sticking straight up in the air like antennae. I had a few IUIs with my own GYN, and it cost me $220 including a semen wash. It was only painful when he released the sperm, he said it was because they were bouncing off the walls of my fallopian tubes. it was minimally painful and not nearly as painful as my HSG. my dr said that is has a higher rate than TI but its a small percentage. my husband has large numbers of healthy happy sperm, but my fallopian tubes and ovaries do not live near each other, so the egg just floats around in outter space, rather than being send down the shoot like its supposed to. :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, I have never heard of this!!!! So, if the egg does get fertilized, where would it implant if it can't go up to get to the tubes???Click to expand...

yeah its a mess but the RE didn't tell me to "go way, just go away" lol it wouldn't get fertilized because all the :spermy: are in the fallopian tubes and I suppose if it did, it would just die because it didn't implant. :shrug: im probably going to have a laparoscopy and hopefully they can figure out why my tubes are standing straight up, fix it and I can then get preg naturally before im 900 years old! :coffee:


----------



## Lucyinsky

LolaM said:


> Lucyinsky said:
> 
> 
> So another :bfn: this morning...on the bright side I can stop taking the endometrin for a few weeks. It made me a crazy person haha. I think DH and I are going to try IUI this month. The doc will be out of the office for about ten days so I may have to do a few days of bc to hold off af until he gets back.
> Can anyone share their experience with IUI? Cost? Does it have a much higher rate of success than ti? DH sperm count is great but morphology is just ok. Is it as painful as an HSG? :sad2:
> Any info appreciated thanks ladies!
> 
> I have a uterus didelphys and my fallopian tubes are sticking straight up in the air like antennae. I had a few IUIs with my own GYN, and it cost me $220 including a semen wash. It was only painful when he released the sperm, he said it was because they were bouncing off the walls of my fallopian tubes. it was minimally painful and not nearly as painful as my HSG. my dr said that is has a higher rate than TI but its a small percentage. my husband has large numbers of healthy happy sperm, but my fallopian tubes and ovaries do not live near each other, so the egg just floats around in outter space, rather than being send down the shoot like its supposed to. :dohh:Click to expand...

Thank you for the info! My RE ended up calling and told me there isn't much of a difference in my case between TI and IUI. He will give Femara a couple more months and then we will have to talk about IVF. Things should definitely not be this hard! I'm sorry about your tubes...I wonder what could have caused this? Maybe scar tissue? You were planning to start the IVF process as well right? Does this effect it?


----------



## Lucyinsky

Grateful365 said:


> Lucyinsky said:
> 
> 
> So another :bfn: this morning...on the bright side I can stop taking the endometrin for a few weeks. It made me a crazy person haha. I think DH and I are going to try IUI this month. The doc will be out of the office for about ten days so I may have to do a few days of bc to hold off af until he gets back.
> Can anyone share their experience with IUI? Cost? Does it have a much higher rate of success than ti? DH sperm count is great but morphology is just ok. Is it as painful as an HSG? :sad2:
> Any info appreciated thanks ladies!
> 
> Lucy - I haven't done an IUI but just wanted to share that my DH had very low 3% strict morphology and we still got a BFP...There was a study done showing that males who ate walnuts had improved morphology. I had DH eat them a month or two before we got our BFP....so perhaps there is something to that.Click to expand...

Hmm... I will have to have him try that. We do a mostly paleo diet so we already eat a good amount of nuts and seeds, but I will have him up the walnut intake :thumbup: Did you just do femara and TI?


----------



## Grateful365

Lucyinsky said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lucyinsky said:
> 
> 
> So another :bfn: this morning...on the bright side I can stop taking the endometrin for a few weeks. It made me a crazy person haha. I think DH and I are going to try IUI this month. The doc will be out of the office for about ten days so I may have to do a few days of bc to hold off af until he gets back.
> Can anyone share their experience with IUI? Cost? Does it have a much higher rate of success than ti? DH sperm count is great but morphology is just ok. Is it as painful as an HSG? :sad2:
> Any info appreciated thanks ladies!
> 
> Lucy - I haven't done an IUI but just wanted to share that my DH had very low 3% strict morphology and we still got a BFP...There was a study done showing that males who ate walnuts had improved morphology. I had DH eat them a month or two before we got our BFP....so perhaps there is something to that.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm... I will have to have him try that. We do a mostly paleo diet so we already eat a good amount of nuts and seeds, but I will have him up the walnut intake :thumbup: Did you just do femara and TI?Click to expand...

Yes we TTC 4 years, but finally got our BFP with walnuts, Femara, and TI. I had also had a HSG test 2 months prior. I think the whole combination just did the trick.


----------



## Lucyinsky

That's awesome Grateful! LoL i just sent a text to my DH telling him to eat more walnuts...he laughed and said "now what"???


----------



## Grateful365

LOL Lucy!! :thumbup: I brought home a huge bag of walnuts and told DH to "Take them to work and eat them all day"....LOL The things we do in the name of TTC....:dohh: but hey, whatever works, works!

Here is that study FYI https://www.diseaseproof.com/archives/healthy-food-walnuts-may-promote-male-fertility.html


----------



## LolaM

Lucyinsky said:


> Thank you for the info! My RE ended up calling and told me there isn't much of a difference in my case between TI and IUI. He will give Femara a couple more months and then we will have to talk about IVF. Things should definitely not be this hard! I'm sorry about your tubes...I wonder what could have caused this? Maybe scar tissue? You were planning to start the IVF process as well right? Does this effect it?

They don't know why, that is what the laparoscopy will tell them. What kind of scar tissue and from WHAT? Ive never had a surgery and ive never been pregnant before, even with over a year of treatments. I spent a year on femara. I think its interesting that both sides are stand straight up and am curious to find out if they can put them in the correct place. I am looking into IVF, not sure with all my issues that IVF is possible at this point. if the tubes cant be put back, IVF is the only option since a and b don't meet to make c.


----------



## Grateful365

Lola are you scheduled for that test yet? Sorry I can't remember how to spell it. 
I am also very interested in hearing what they say about your tubes. I know this has been a long road for you... I can't wait to see and celebrate your BFP :thumbup: it's coming!


----------



## Lucyinsky

Lola- I wonder why they didn't see this issue in the HSG? I was told that because of my bicornuate uterus IVF is a better option because he can place it on the "bigger side" in hopes of carrying to term. I really hope it all works out for you!


----------



## LolaM

Lucyinsky said:


> Lola- I wonder why they didn't see this issue in the HSG? I was told that because of my bicornuate uterus IVF is a better option because he can place it on the "bigger side" in hopes of carrying to term. I really hope it all works out for you!


they did see it in the HSG, that is how they know they are BOTH standing up straight, I had an HSG in 2011 and the guy that did it, didn't know what he was doing, and only found the left uterus, and it was very painful. my GYN ignored the fact that the tube was standing straight up, I think he was only concerned with the fact htat my uterus is in 2 pieces. When I went to the RE he wanted to get a look for himself. He could find both uteri and did the right side HSG right away and knew that was the problem but he also wants to get an ovarian reserve test to eliminate an other possibilities. I will be doing to ovarian reserve blood test in about 5 days.

RE wants to check OR before scheduling a laparoscopy but im pretty sure he's going to want to do it because he is going to need to see why my tubes are standing up. I was initially concerned with the costs but after the struggles we have been having with our foster baby, I am looking forward to having a child of my own, that they CANT take away at a moments notice.


----------



## Nightnurse

*Just wanted to update AF came and gone and now onto my 3rd round of Femara and waiting to O*


----------



## Lucyinsky

Lola- I hope everything works out and you get some answers! :hugs:

How is everyone doing?


----------



## LolaM

I have cramps and I just want to shut my head in a door!


----------



## wildchic

Hi Ladies, I haven't read through all the posts yet, but I was wondering if one of you could tell me its possible for Femara to thin your uterus lining? This is my first cycle on it(took form cd3-7) and I went for a u/s yesterday(cd11) and I had a lining of 5.1mm. The fs put me Progynova 2mg(estrogen) 1/day. I'm stressing about this and google says it helps some women's lining get thicker and for some, it does nothing! Any info on this? Thanks ladies:) P.S. I plan to read though the posts later!


----------



## laurabe

When I was on clomid it thinned my lining straight away but I had no such trouble on femara and got BFP on my 6th round


----------



## wildchic

Congrats Laurabe:) I suppose my lining was thin all along! Maybe that's why we weren't able to conceive? Who knows!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

wildchic said:


> Hi Ladies, I haven't read through all the posts yet, but I was wondering if one of you could tell me its possible for Femara to thin your uterus lining? This is my first cycle on it(took form cd3-7) and I went for a u/s yesterday(cd11) and I had a lining of 5.1mm. The fs put me Progynova 2mg(estrogen) 1/day. I'm stressing about this and google says it helps some women's lining get thicker and for some, it does nothing! Any info on this? Thanks ladies:) P.S. I plan to read though the posts later!


Clomid thinned my lining, but Femara is not suppose to thin your lining. I could tell a difference when my cycle came when I started Femara. I got my bfp on my 3rd or 4th round b/c I actually took a break after the 2nd round...


----------



## wantabby

I don't have my lining checked. But I will say my period was heavier with clots and "peices" while on Femara so I'm guessing my lining was thicker than when I was on Clomid (very light period)


----------



## wildchic

The thing is, I've always had light period! Even when my dd was conceived. This was the first time ever my ling was checked, so I'm not really sure if its always been like that. I was on clomid a year back and my period was still constant. Idk what to think!


----------



## CallMeAL1982

Quick question, Femara vets... Did anyone O really early on femara? My body seems to have O'd on CD 9 or be gearing up for it now... I can't really tell. Any successful pregnancies from Oing this early? This is my first cycle on femara, TTC since December '12 with pcos and a loss in September. I'm also on Metformin.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

CallMeAL1982 said:


> Quick question, Femara vets... Did anyone O really early on femara? My body seems to have O'd on CD 9 or be gearing up for it now... I can't really tell. Any successful pregnancies from Oing this early? This is my first cycle on femara, TTC since December '12 with pcos and a loss in September. I'm also on Metformin.



First two times I ovulated really early on Femara being on 2.5 mg. I skipped a cycle then I went to 5 mg on my 3rd medicated cycle and ovulated on CD 23-24. Got my BFP then... If your eggies are mature enough it could work, but if they are not mature from ovulating early IDK... they have to be mature in order to be fertilized...


----------



## CallMeAL1982

I'm on 5 mg of Femara, I am still not sure if I o'd yet, so hopefully my opks were just giving me LOTS of early warning... Had a negative opk CDs 8 and 9, then positive yesterday with Ewcm on CD 10. My temps were up a little, which is why I was concerned.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

If you had a + on yesterday you may ovulate today or tomorrow. I got my + opk on CD 20 and didn't actually get my temp shift to verify ovulation until CD 23-24. They say anywhere from 12-36 hours and mine was almost 3-4 days later. The temp shift was so accurate b/c it was a deep dip then an enormous rise... After that 7dpo got my bfp. a dip right before the rise on the day of my bfp. It was very light tho, I could have missed it if I wasn't looking hard enough!!!


----------



## Chook

CallMeAL1982 said:


> Quick question, Femara vets... Did anyone O really early on femara? My body seems to have O'd on CD 9 or be gearing up for it now... I can't really tell. Any successful pregnancies from Oing this early? This is my first cycle on femara, TTC since December '12 with pcos and a loss in September. I'm also on Metformin.

I had a iui cancelled because I ovulated day 9. Every cycle was different for me on Femara. I would ovulate anywhere from cd 9 to cd 18. Hope you catch that egg hun xox


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Let me correct myself....

With my 5 yr old son I started my cycle on 12/3/07... I got pregnant with him on 12/24/07-12/25/07 it kind of rolled over into the next day:blush:... I know for sure b/c I was only with his dad once that month. Anyway so I got pregnant on CD 21 in which I probably ovulated on CD19-20...

This pregnancy I started my cycle on 1/16/07 and ovulated somewhere around CD 21-22 which was on 2/3/14-2/5/14 so with both i ovulated around CD 21-24.... Sorry for the extra days. Anyway I ovulated later in my cycle than I did in ALL of my other cycles in which I ovulated around 12-17 with Clomid... On my first round of Femara I ovulated on CD 13. 

Sorry I had to clear that up. I was sitting here thinking about it. But, the weird thing about this cycle is that I didn't BD at all, I used cups and preseed b/c I was too sore from ovulating and I was hurting!!!! So, :shrug: that was a blessing and it actually worked with prayer, a pillow, preseed and cups!!!!!!!! Oh yeah and Femara!!!!!!!!!


----------



## J_Lynn

I ovulated on CD10 with femara.


----------



## Lynniepooh

I've had all neg opks since cd8. I'm currently cd 18 and still neg just now. I'm crampy thou. I temp so I'm not relying in opks. Hope my temp goes up


----------



## CallMeAL1982

jlynn, is that the cycle you got your BFP? 

Looks like I O'd yesterday on CD 11. Hope it wasn't too soon!


----------



## Lynniepooh

Cd 20 still no O &#55357;&#56398;


----------



## wantabby

I O'd CD 19 my first round and CD25 this round


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Lynniepooh don't given up, I had a late ovulation cycle and got a BFP that same cycle.


----------



## MKHewson

When is that baby due chook, must be close now?




Chook said:


> CallMeAL1982 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question, Femara vets... Did anyone O really early on femara? My body seems to have O'd on CD 9 or be gearing up for it now... I can't really tell. Any successful pregnancies from Oing this early? This is my first cycle on femara, TTC since December '12 with pcos and a loss in September. I'm also on Metformin.
> 
> I had a iui cancelled because I ovulated day 9. Every cycle was different for me on Femara. I would ovulate anywhere from cd 9 to cd 18. Hope you catch that egg hun xoxClick to expand...


----------



## Wannapeanut2

Hi everyone! 

Well, I'm coming here for moral and sanity support. :blush: Here's a small snapshot of my lengthy IF saga :cry:

Took 4.5yrs to fall pg (naturally) with DS. He's now 5 
Fell naturally pg March 2013, but lost baby at 9wks (bad eggie) :cry:
D&C April 2013
HSG March 2014 and all is clear, but I am at advanced maternal age. My ovaries are shutting down :nope:

Essentially our RE told us IVF would be a waste of money. He placated me with a 5mg dose of Femara this cycle and sent us on our way. DH is fine. Naturally we are devastated that I don't have many cycles left and our RE pretty much said "so sorry, nothing I can do for you guys", but we are holding out hope that we can fall naturally pg again. I'm 39. We've been together 20 yrs. The news came harshly, but not falling pg more often in 20 yrs always hinted that my egg factory wasn't that great. 

Anyhow, I'm currently sitting at cd24. Which happens to coincide EXACTLY with the day I was last year when I fell pg. Could this be our rainbow baby? with the exact EDD that we had last year? If God wants it, then it will be. I'm just sitting here waiting for enough DPO's to come and go before I POAS , if the witch doesn't show her face first. 

EPS: bloating, skin break out, heartburn, moody 
Could be something, could be nothing. I read femara doesn't stay in the system as long as clomid does so I dont think its from that. We'll see. 
Pray for me ladies. Its a very emotional month even without this lining up. 
Not sure when to test. Maybe in a few days??? Thoughts? :hugs:


----------



## wildchic

I usually ovulate on cd24(natural cycle) with the femara, I think I ovulated earlier. I had my iui yesterday on cd16 which is 8 days earlier.


----------



## Chook

Two weeks today MK! I'm being induced at 38 weeks. Everything is going perfect xox



MKHewson said:


> When is that baby due chook, must be close now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CallMeAL1982 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question, Femara vets... Did anyone O really early on femara? My body seems to have O'd on CD 9 or be gearing up for it now... I can't really tell. Any successful pregnancies from Oing this early? This is my first cycle on femara, TTC since December '12 with pcos and a loss in September. I'm also on Metformin.
> 
> I had a iui cancelled because I ovulated day 9. Every cycle was different for me on Femara. I would ovulate anywhere from cd 9 to cd 18. Hope you catch that egg hun xoxClick to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## CallMeAL1982

My temps are all over the place, I'm not sure I've O'd at all. I'm calling my doctor today to see if I can have CD 21 bloods... No point in drawing this out if it isn't working.


----------



## MKHewson

OMG How exciting, so these are you last few weeks of momma to be status. Wonderful!!
:cloud9::cloud9::kiss::kiss:



Chook said:


> Two weeks today MK! I'm being induced at 38 weeks. Everything is going perfect xox
> 
> 
> 
> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> When is that baby due chook, must be close now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CallMeAL1982 said:
> 
> 
> Quick question, Femara vets... Did anyone O really early on femara? My body seems to have O'd on CD 9 or be gearing up for it now... I can't really tell. Any successful pregnancies from Oing this early? This is my first cycle on femara, TTC since December '12 with pcos and a loss in September. I'm also on Metformin.
> 
> I had a iui cancelled because I ovulated day 9. Every cycle was different for me on Femara. I would ovulate anywhere from cd 9 to cd 18. Hope you catch that egg hun xoxClick to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Chook

Thanks MK! Can't believe I'm finally going to have my dreams come true! Proves that nothing good comes from giving up! Will update you guys when she arrives :) how are things going working on number two?


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> Thanks MK! Can't believe I'm finally going to have my dreams come true! Proves that nothing good comes from giving up! Will update you guys when she arrives :) how are things going working on number two?

Its going good, I am off to do a 2hr glucose test to make sure metformin wont hurt me, then hopefully May/June we will start our first cycle. I am in no rush...just hopful we are blessed a second time


----------



## Chook

Have everything crossed for you MK x


----------



## LotusBlossom

Thinking of you, Chook and MK!


----------



## MKHewson

LotusBlossom said:


> Thinking of you, Chook and MK!

I was creeping you the other day and saw you were pregnant I am so overjoyed for you.


----------



## Chook

Yay lotus!!!! I have goosebumps. So very happy for you hunny. I think of you often. How have you been feeling? I'm so excited right now lol xox


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hey y'all I'm kayla I had pcos and will be taking femara unmonitored next cycle I'm excited I will also be juiceing to lose some weight as my bmi is like 33 :( congrats to all l the pass bfps I hope to join you soon!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Welcome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Welcome Eskimo! Is this your first time using Femara? It worked for me! :winkwink: FX'd for you!

Barbie - I LOVE your new profile pic! Yeay!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Eskimobabys

Grateful365 said:


> Welcome Eskimo! Is this your first time using Femara? It worked for me! :winkwink: FX'd for you!
> 
> Barbie - I LOVE your new profile pic! Yeay!!!!:happydance:

Thanks girls! Is it weird I'm nervous to take them? Its just now that I have my magic baby pills I want to wait to take them til I drop 30lbs which could be a couple months plus I had a c section 2012 and was advised to wait 18mos before becoming preggo which will be in june. I just want everything to be perfect...lol I'm such a weirdo I'll probably change my tune once AF arrives lol


----------



## MKHewson

Chook isn't it induction time for you


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi Ladies, I'm 32 and DH is 34 and we have been ttc #1 for 9yrs. I have Pcos and now only one tube, and this is my first cycle on Femara. I am also on Metformin. My RE started me off on 7.5mg and My u/s today showed 2 follies at 18 and 19, one on each side, so I am to trigger tonight and then IUI on Sunday. Praying for a miracle, and bfp's for us all.


----------



## TonyaG

Apparently I've been missing, I logged on and got a notice encouraging me to participate!

Travis is 9.5 months and I am still awaiting AF to TTC #2
Good luck all!


----------



## TonyaG

I finally figured out how to post a picture on my phone, at least I think I did.


----------



## LolaM

after 10 years on BCP I took femara and metformin for a year. my eggs responded but we just found out that my fallopian tubes are standing up straight like antennae! im hoping a laparoscopy will figure out why so they can be freed and either give me more femara or let me go on my own, I might not even neeeed IVF--how wonderful would THAT be???


----------



## Nightnurse

*So AF showed up on April 14th so i'm now on round 4 of Femara*


----------



## MKHewson

Oh my I forgot how metformin treats your belly.


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> Oh my I forgot how metformin treats your belly.

:wohoo::argh::loo::haha:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

LolaM said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> Oh my I forgot how metformin treats your belly.
> 
> :wohoo::argh::loo::haha:Click to expand...




Lol, love this. Especially when you think you are past the side effects. Bam:wacko:


----------



## MKHewson

I was out shopping with my daughter. ..... not a great situation lol


----------



## LotusBlossom

Chook said:


> Yay lotus!!!! I have goosebumps. So very happy for you hunny. I think of you often. How have you been feeling? I'm so excited right now lol xox

Thank you so much! I'm so happy to see that your dreams are coming true as well. &#10084;&#65039; I've been feeling kind of rough, but the hardest part has been discovering I have a subchorionic hemorrhage. I spent the night in the ER after bleeding quite a bit. The ultrasound revealed our baby with the heartbeat, so it had a happy outcome, but I am on bed rest and still bleeding a bit. This pregnancy stuff is scary. I know I will never stop worrying, but I couldn't be happier at the moment.


----------



## Chook

Hey girls, just a quick update to let you know our long awaited miracle Belle Harper arrived on the 25/4/14. A little unwell with jaundice but other then that absolutely perfect xox


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> Hey girls, just a quick update to let you know our long awaited miracle Belle Harper arrived on the 25/4/14. A little unwell with jaundice but other then that absolutely perfect xox

:happydance::baby:


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> Hey girls, just a quick update to let you know our long awaited miracle Belle Harper arrived on the 25/4/14. A little unwell with jaundice but other then that absolutely perfect xox

Congrats I was wondering how things were. I look forward to seeing pics


----------



## TonyaG

Congratulations! So happy for you


----------



## LotusBlossom

Yay, Chook!!! Amazing news!!!!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

YAY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cridge

Yayy!! Congrats Chook! I'm so happy for you!! You finally have your little miracle!! :hugs:


----------



## MKHewson

Chook.... we need a pic


----------



## Grateful365

Huge congratulations Chook! Can't wait to see you sweet Belle!!!


----------



## Nightnurse

*Just a little update,breastd are still tender and a little nausea here and there also a little salt craving but not as bad as last cycle,AF is suppose to show anyway from tomorrow Saturday,Mother's day +,dont know how I am going to make it through yet another Mother's day,without being a mother,I wish with all my heart that I will finally get my BFP,Will update...*


----------



## LolaM

well, ladies...it looks like im out. I have Hashimotos disease with a rating of 5 on a scale of 1-20, almost no egg production OR quality. Wasted 100s of $$ on medications and treatments for nothing. Ivf gives me about a 20% chance of pregnancy and then i have to worry about carrying to term because of my uterus, which cant be repaired and there is zero chance of getting pregnant on my own because my fallopian tubes are extended, sticking straight up into my abdomen so they cant pick up the egg and the journey is too long even if it did manage to happen.:nope:


----------



## Cridge

Oh no Lola!! Massive :hug: I don't know anything about the Hashimotos scale, but I have a friend that has it and she's had 3 kids with no problem. Is it just depending on the scale if it's going to affect your fertility or not? What's the typical success rate for IVF? :hug: I'm not sure what I can say to help you feel any better, but I'm so sorry!!


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Oh no Lola!! Massive :hug: I don't know anything about the Hashimotos scale, but I have a friend that has it and she's had 3 kids with no problem. Is it just depending on the scale if it's going to affect your fertility or not? What's the typical success rate for IVF? :hug: I'm not sure what I can say to help you feel any better, but I'm so sorry!!

the scale is my ovarian reserve, so i have horribly unusually low numbers for my age, the hashimoto antibodies are specifically attacking my ovaries, destroying my eggs. the dr gave me a 20% chance of getting preg with IVF if i used my own eggs and 65-85% with someone elses eggs, but we cant afford that! I just have so many things going against me, it isn't going to happen :shrug:


----------



## LotusBlossom

I'm so sorry, Lola. :hugs:


----------



## MMW430

Lola, I'm sorry to hear that. It's definitely disappointing. Will you try to pursue the adoption route again? You said your uterus can't be repaired. What's wrong with your uterus? I don't remember.


----------



## LolaM

MMW430 said:


> Lola, I'm sorry to hear that. It's definitely disappointing. Will you try to pursue the adoption route again? You said your uterus can't be repaired. What's wrong with your uterus? I don't remember.

i have uterus didelphys which means that my uterus is in 2 complete, perfectly functioning pieces. Each piece is sealed, its not open so to put it together would mean cutting out a side of each, then putting it together as one whole thing, which would only weaken it and im surprised that the RE would even say such a thing. It is very rare, but 65% of women wth the condition go on to have full term pregnancies. My didelphys has nothing to do with my hashimotos, which has nothing to do with my fallopian tubes being extended into my abdomen. All separate, all unknown causes. We are going to continue to foster and adopt.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Never give up hope, miracles happen every day!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

:hugs: Lola. Praying for your life to lead you to your destiny. :flower:


----------



## LolaM

well, the RE thinks it was a birth defect, right from the start and I know for sure that my birth father has an autoimmune disease, which is probably where I got the hashimoto from. the cost of using a frozen egg is a bit more than using your own eggs but its not NEARLY as awful as I thought it would be.


----------



## Cridge

So may be an option then?


----------



## LolaM

mmm...we are ambivalent...no strong feeling one way or the other, and its a lot of money, its a car note!


----------



## J_Lynn

I hate to hear that :( I wish there was one all-purpose, simple solution - having to go through all the tests, shots, medication, money, stress just isn't fair when you just hear bad news :( Im so sorry :(


----------



## LolaM

its frustrating and upsetting and to put the cherry on top, they are taking our foster baby that we have had since he was 3 months old and putting him with a relative that isn't a suitable guardian and there isn't a thing we can do about it!


----------



## Grateful365

SMH.....I'm so sorry Lola. I can't imagine how hard that is not having control when you know what is best for the baby. :growlmad: You are doing a great thing for the kids though...Good things are going to come your way. :hugs:


----------



## Lucyinsky

I'm so sorry to hear that Lola! God has a plan for us all though and I know one day you will get what you have been wanting so badly. Whether it be IVF or adoption you will get there, so stay strong!

AFM I was MIA just playing the waiting game after my second cycle of Femara and then on Mother's Day I got my BFP! HCG was 160 and Progesterone was 43.1 on 13DPO. I have more blood work on Monday to make sure things are doubling. I'm cautiously optimistic. I'm on progesterone pills so i'm afraid if i miscarry it will mask it. I also have a long road because of my Bicornuate uterus, but as for now I'm excited!! Keep your heads up ladies, it does happen!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Lucyinsky said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that Lola! God has a plan for us all though and I know one day you will get what you have been wanting so badly. Whether it be IVF or adoption you will get there, so stay strong!
> 
> AFM I was MIA just playing the waiting game after my second cycle of Femara and then on Mother's Day I got my BFP! HCG was 160 and Progesterone was 43.1 on 13DPO. I have more blood work on Monday to make sure things are doubling. I'm cautiously optimistic. I'm on progesterone pills so i'm afraid if i miscarry it will mask it. I also have a long road because of my Bicornuate uterus, but as for now I'm excited!! Keep your heads up ladies, it does happen!


Congratulations, fingers crossed for a sticky bean.


----------



## MKHewson

Hi Ladies I hope you are all doing welll. chook where did you go I was hoping to see pics of that little bundle of joy you worked so hard to get. AFM I get to start fermara this month I had a few bumps in the road IE. type 2 diabetes coming from PCOS and having GD while preggers. I am hopeful and excited.


----------



## MMW430

MKHewson said:


> Hi Ladies I hope you are all doing welll. chook where did you go I was hoping to see pics of that little bundle of joy you worked so hard to get. AFM I get to start fermara this month I had a few bumps in the road IE. type 2 diabetes coming from PCOS and having GD while preggers. I am hopeful and excited.

I don't think chook has been around since April.


----------



## MKHewson

MMW430 said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies I hope you are all doing welll. chook where did you go I was hoping to see pics of that little bundle of joy you worked so hard to get. AFM I get to start fermara this month I had a few bumps in the road IE. type 2 diabetes coming from PCOS and having GD while preggers. I am hopeful and excited.
> 
> I don't think chook has been around since April.Click to expand...

Oic how are you doing with your little one


----------



## MMW430

MKHewson said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies I hope you are all doing welll. chook where did you go I was hoping to see pics of that little bundle of joy you worked so hard to get. AFM I get to start fermara this month I had a few bumps in the road IE. type 2 diabetes coming from PCOS and having GD while preggers. I am hopeful and excited.
> 
> I don't think chook has been around since April.Click to expand...
> 
> Oic how are you doing with your little oneClick to expand...

Oh, we're great. He's going to be 5 months on the 14th. I became a sahm, and it's a lot of fun!


----------



## Chook

So sorry it's taken soooo long to post this girls. Unfortunately I have post natal depression so I have just been working hard to get on top of that. This is precious little Belle Harper! She is 7 weeks old tomorrow and such a good baby xox
 



Attached Files:







BELLE RESIZED.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Chook

Belle Harper x
 



Attached Files:







BELLE RESIZED 2.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Blackbarbie04

She is BEAUTIFUL CHOOK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKHewson

Chook said:


> So sorry it's taken soooo long to post this girls. Unfortunately I have post natal depression so I have just been working hard to get on top of that. This is precious little Belle Harper! She is 7 weeks old tomorrow and such a good baby xox

OMG she is beautiful. I completely understand how you must be feeling. I had a hard time for a while after Sarah, my c section and struggling desperately to breast feed really affected me. I honestly believe as well that women who face fertility issues have a rougher beginning with their babies at times.
I was so upset I didnt get my "movie" style birth, I was disconnected with her, the idea I had to keep her alive i was so afraid. I remember at one point I thought perhaps I should go back to work and let me husband come home and take the maternity leave LOL. 
But then it happened I started feeling full of love and I felt confident in abilities. 
Now here she is almost 2 and I just took my first dose of fermara. I am excited for the future.
Again congrats and she is stunning


----------



## Cridge

Oh Chook - she's gorgeous!!! So precious!! Thanks for posting those - adorable!! I'm so happy for you! I dealt with some baby blues this time around as well. I can't remember exactly when things really felt better for me. I do recall that at 3 months I felt a little "lighter", and by 6 months it was another really great shift and I felt totally back to normal by then. I hope you feel better soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Congrats Chook. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## LolaM

Chook said:


> So sorry it's taken soooo long to post this girls. Unfortunately I have post natal depression so I have just been working hard to get on top of that. This is precious little Belle Harper! She is 7 weeks old tomorrow and such a good baby xox


she is awful cute!!! Im so jealous you got nekkid baby photos, our newest baby girl was NOT going to be nekkid in front of strangers--that is NOT dignified! so we have some of her in a cute little tutu but they aren't nearly as cute as the nekkid photos, and my husband just STANDS there like a statue, instead of helping!!! What a fisco, i forgot the cute bows for her hair, her sister LOST her hair clip 5 seconds after i put it in her hair...I try so hard...:dohh:


----------



## MKHewson

LolaM said:


> Chook said:
> 
> 
> So sorry it's taken soooo long to post this girls. Unfortunately I have post natal depression so I have just been working hard to get on top of that. This is precious little Belle Harper! She is 7 weeks old tomorrow and such a good baby xox
> 
> 
> she is awful cute!!! Im so jealous you got nekkid baby photos, our newest baby girl was NOT going to be nekkid in front of strangers--that is NOT dignified! so we have some of her in a cute little tutu but they aren't nearly as cute as the nekkid photos, and my husband just STANDS there like a statue, instead of helping!!! What a fisco, i forgot the cute bows for her hair, her sister LOST her hair clip 5 seconds after i put it in her hair...I try so hard...:dohh:Click to expand...

Newest baby girl. .... Did I miss something


----------



## LolaM

yes, we are foster parents. our boy went to some rotten/scum of the earth relatives, and we have 2 new girls. A 2 week old and her 3.5 year old sister


----------



## MKHewson

LolaM said:


> yes, we are foster parents. our boy went to some rotten/scum of the earth relatives, and we have 2 new girls. A 2 week old and her 3.5 year old sister

Oh im sorry about the little boy Lola I can't even begin to imagine. What lucky girls though to be placed with You.


----------



## LolaM

MKHewson said:


> LolaM said:
> 
> 
> yes, we are foster parents. our boy went to some rotten/scum of the earth relatives, and we have 2 new girls. A 2 week old and her 3.5 year old sister
> 
> Oh im sorry about the little boy Lola I can't even begin to imagine. What lucky girls though to be placed with You.Click to expand...

it was awful and we know he isn't being cared for properly but there isn't anything we can do. Then it was way to quiet in the house, so when they called with 2 kids I figured...well, it WAAAS too quiet :dohh::haha:


----------



## MKHewson

So it looks like day 10 for me and I have one nice little follie coming up. Kinda excited, first monitoring since Jan 2012. I am hopeful.


----------



## Cridge

Lola - that's so exciting that you have 2 girls! It'll definitely be louder in your house now! :haha: Do you think you'll have these 2 for awhile, or is it pretty temporary? Any chance you can adopt them?


----------



## TonyaG

MKHewson said:


> So it looks like day 10 for me and I have one nice little follie coming up. Kinda excited, first monitoring since Jan 2012. I am hopeful.

Good luck! Wouldn't it be nice to get BFP nice and quick!

I am on CD 13, last cycle I had a +opk on CD23, so I'm hopeful that maybe I can get my BFP without going back to the clinic.


----------



## LolaM

Cridge said:


> Lola - that's so exciting that you have 2 girls! It'll definitely be louder in your house now! :haha: Do you think you'll have these 2 for awhile, or is it pretty temporary? Any chance you can adopt them?

umm...its a pretty ugly situation, neither parent is fit and the relatives want nothing to do with either of them...we will have them until December at least. We have OUR first court date tomorrow but its the 2nd for the kids. they have been moved twice because no one wants to deal with the situation.


----------



## Cridge

I hope you get to keep them!


----------



## LotusBlossom

Chook! She is adorable! Thanks for sharing a pic! What a beautiful name. I hope you start feeling better soon. &#10084;&#65039; 

Lola- Wow, those girls are certainly lucky to be in your care at least for now. I hope you get to keep them. You are so strong. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## MKHewson

LotusBlossom said:


> Chook! She is adorable! Thanks for sharing a pic! What a beautiful name. I hope you start feeling better soon. &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Lola- Wow, those girls are certainly lucky to be in your care at least for now. I hope you get to keep them. You are so strong. &#10084;&#65039;

How's your pregnancy going?


----------



## LotusBlossom

MK- It's going well. I had a subchorionic bleed in the beginning, but it has resolved. I am 15 weeks tomorrow and counting down to each chance I get to hear or see our little one! I have a Doppler appt next week and then a private gender scan the following week. I couldn't wait until 20 weeks, plus my husband can Skype with me during the private scan and find out the gender with me. :cloud9:


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi everyone this month I was supposed to start my first round of femara. When to dr on CD 2 (Thursday) for ultrasound and bloodwork. They were supposed to call me on CD 3 (Friday) with prescription but they didn't. Needless to say doctor's office called just now to tell me oh so casually I have to wait until next month because the days I should take it have passed :( My insurance covers nothing so all fertility visit costs are out of pocket and now I must wait because of their slip up. Frustrated I told the nurse that I basically threw away my money coming in on CD2 for ultrasound and bloodwork because now you are telling me I have to do it all again next month. She put me on hold and came back to tell me the doctor wants me to do ovulation test at home (SO TIRED OF THESE) and still come into office on CD13 for ultrasound. I have done so many OPK with no success. I was so hopeful for a BFP this month but now down in the dumps again. 

I feel like I'm on an emotional rollercoaster. So sorry for my vent.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Prayingforno1 said:


> Hi everyone this month I was supposed to start my first round of femara. When to dr on CD 2 (Thursday) for ultrasound and bloodwork. They were supposed to call me on CD 3 (Friday) with prescription but they didn't. Needless to say doctor's office called just now to tell me oh so casually I have to wait until next month because the days I should take it have passed :( My insurance covers nothing so all fertility visit costs are out of pocket and now I must wait because of their slip up. Frustrated I told the nurse that I basically threw away my money coming in on CD2 for ultrasound and bloodwork because now you are telling me I have to do it all again next month. She put me on hold and came back to tell me the doctor wants me to do ovulation test at home (SO TIRED OF THESE) and still come into office on CD13 for ultrasound. I have done so many OPK with no success. I was so hopeful for a BFP this month but now down in the dumps again.
> 
> I feel like I'm on an emotional rollercoaster. So sorry for my vent.

I know how you feel. How long have been TTC?


----------



## MKHewson

Holy crap in my first official tww! July 8th..... is test day


----------



## TonyaG

MKHewson said:


> Holy crap in my first official few! July 8th..... is test day

Amazing!! Good luck!


----------



## MKHewson

Well this cycle was a bust, AF got me today but a least I know everything is responding as needed. Maybe next month.


----------



## karenh

Hey guy! I am back. Adoption isn't going like we would have liked, because of job issues. I am thinking about trying Femara again. Those of you that know me know I was on 7.5 mg and I never got more than 2 eggs, but I actually ovulated. However, I was under the care of a RE and the unnecessary IUIs. If I can get the pills without a prescription do you guys think it is ok if I do it on my own with ovulation kits and timed intercourse?


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> Hey guy! I am back. Adoption isn't going like we would have liked, because of job issues. I am thinking about trying Femara again. Those of you that know me know I was on 7.5 mg and I never got more than 2 eggs, but I actually ovulated. However, I was under the care of a RE and the unnecessary IUIs. If I can get the pills without a prescription do you guys think it is ok if I do it on my own with ovulation kits and timed intercourse?

Could you be monitored fo r one cycle to make sure? im back trying for number two and I am taking the same protocol as before I am being monitored for one more cycle then I am doing the same thing going at it on my own. Sorry that adoption had not moved along for you and your hubby as hoped. I hope all is well with you otherwise.


----------



## karenh

MKHewson said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> Hey guy! I am back. Adoption isn't going like we would have liked, because of job issues. I am thinking about trying Femara again. Those of you that know me know I was on 7.5 mg and I never got more than 2 eggs, but I actually ovulated. However, I was under the care of a RE and the unnecessary IUIs. If I can get the pills without a prescription do you guys think it is ok if I do it on my own with ovulation kits and timed intercourse?
> 
> Could you be monitored fo r one cycle to make sure? im back trying for number two and I am taking the same protocol as before I am being monitored for one more cycle then I am doing the same thing going at it on my own. Sorry that adoption had not moved along for you and your hubby as hoped. I hope all is well with you otherwise.Click to expand...

No, we can't afford that much money for a gamble. We already did 5 monitored cycles. I am not sure what one more would do. I appreciate the suggestion though.


----------



## LotusBlossom

Karen, the scary thing about that is if you have a cyst (and don't know because you don't have an ultrasound), the femara could make the cyst grow. It sounds dangerous to use any fertility drug without being under the care of a Dr.


----------



## MMW430

When I was on Femara, I never had one ultrasound. The most that happened was a blood draw to see if I had actually ovulated or not.


----------



## karenh

MMW430 said:


> When I was on Femara, I never had one ultrasound. The most that happened was a blood draw to see if I had actually ovulated or not.

That is how it was when I was on Clomid. My gyno did that. I wanted him to do the Femara the same way, but he doesn't ever prescribe femara.


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> MMW430 said:
> 
> 
> When I was on Femara, I never had one ultrasound. The most that happened was a blood draw to see if I had actually ovulated or not.
> 
> That is how it was when I was on Clomid. My gyno did that. I wanted him to do the Femara the same way, but he doesn't ever prescribe femara.Click to expand...

Can you switch doctors? Maybe a different one would be more agreeable?


----------



## MKHewson

well I think go for for it Karen, I know there are far less likely chances to have multiplies with femara. If you can get it. why not right


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Karen on my Clomid and Femara cycle I just had Progesterone Blood levels drawn and I never ever had a ultrasound, the only time I had my ultrasound was when the specialists from Dallas came down to our office and he wanted to check for PCOS which I already knew I had. But, other than that. I just had blood drawn on CD 21 and results on CD 28...


----------



## karenh

Thanks guys! I am not worried and my local infertility friends said to go for it and so I ordered it and will start next cycle.


----------



## MKHewson

So I got two follies this cycle hmmm never had that before. Got tones of cm. So this could be a good cycle lol


----------



## karenh

That's awesome!


----------



## TonyaG

MKHewson said:


> So I got two follies this cycle hmmm never had that before. Got tones of cm. So this could be a good cycle lol

How many dpo are you?


----------



## MKHewson

I am now 7 dpo. Lol waiting away ekk


----------



## TonyaG

I got a +opk yesterday!!!
Are you having a blood test done? Will you hold off on testing?


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> I got a +opk yesterday!!!
> Are you having a blood test done? Will you hold off on testing?

Well I am going to newfoundland on Sat so I think the 5 th is testing day so I will use a frer that morning.


----------



## karenh

MKHewson said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> I got a +opk yesterday!!!
> Are you having a blood test done? Will you hold off on testing?
> 
> Well I am going to newfoundland on Sat so I think the 5 th is testing day so I will use a frer that morning.Click to expand...

Any news?


----------



## karenh

I am taking Femara this cycle. First time after over a year. I am nervous and excited. Today will be day four of the pills.


----------



## TonyaG

karenh said:


> I am taking Femara this cycle. First time after over a year. I am nervous and excited. Today will be day four of the pills.

No news here, I'm on cd11. Today is day 2 of not breast feeding Travis so I'm going to try and go back on Femera too.

I'm excited for you!


----------



## karenh

TonyaG said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I am taking Femara this cycle. First time after over a year. I am nervous and excited. Today will be day four of the pills.
> 
> No news here, I'm on cd11. Today is day 2 of not breast feeding Travis so I'm going to try and go back on Femera too.
> 
> I'm excited for you!Click to expand...

Thanks! Good luck to you!


----------



## Prayingforno1

Hi all my femara friends. I posted a few weeks back as this was my first month on femara after ttc for over 3 years but have been MIA from the board as i tried to keep my mind off ttc for a bit. Well just an update, I took femara earlier this month and we had timed intercourse (no trigger) got a positive on opk August 3 and now I am in the 2ww. Last cycle start was July 19th and so far no AF. Praying she doesn't show and I get my bfp this month. If she doesn't show tonight I will take a hpt in the morning. Please keep me in your prayers :).


----------



## MKHewson

So last month was a no. I have random day 3 tomorrow so ill be starting my femara soon.


----------



## Prayingforno1

MKHewson said:


> So last month was a no. I have random day 3 tomorrow so ill be starting my femara soon.

Hi MKHewson, looks like I will be starting my 2nd round of Femara around the same time you start your round. AF was late so I tested last night got a BFN but was still holding out hope until I woke up this morning and realized she'd arrived :(. Disappointed but staying hopeful and positive. Baby dust to you!


----------



## Jen727BF

Hi Ladies:

I am new here. I started reading this thread from page 1 (I got to about page 130 and then skipped to the end). It is nice to see some ladies are still around from when the original thread was created.

I started my first round of Femara this past Monday, 10 mg and go in for an u/s scan this coming Tuesday to see when to trigger and do IUI. While I like my RE and staff, I am slightly frustrated they won't share my blood work results with me until I go into see the RE on Tuesday.

:dust: to all that are ttc!

Jen


----------



## TonyaG

Good luck to everyone starting Femera this cycle!

I finally weaned my son, time to go back to the clinic and get some help on #2!


----------



## Jen727BF

Good luck, Tonya!

Anyone experience ovary pain after finishing their doses of Femara? I've been having strong ovary pain CD8-10 so far. I go to the RE tomorrow, so I will follow up, but I'm just curious. Also, I've broken out on my jaw line and I was wondering if Femara was the culprit.

Thanks!


----------



## Blackbarbie04

Jen,
I had those symptoms whith Clomid, but not Femara. Femara was very gentle for me until theday i ovulated I was on the floor at work. Clomid had me hurting up until the days i ovulated and I broke out in acne.


----------



## TonyaG

MKHewson said:


> So last month was a no. I have random day 3 tomorrow so ill be starting my femara soon.

How many cycles of Femera did it take you to conceive sarah?


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> So last month was a no. I have random day 3 tomorrow so ill be starting my femara soon.
> 
> How many cycles of Femera did it take you to conceive sarah?Click to expand...

Hey there Tonya, Sorry I am so slow getting on here. So it took 3 cycles for Sarah, this one is number three LOL but because of holidays and cycle monitoring my cycle was messed up. And we only got to :sex: once. But you never know right it only takes once. LOL. I cant believe in a few weeks I will have a 2 year old its crazy. Hows Travis doing, he is such a cutie.


----------



## MKHewson

Prayingforno1 said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> So last month was a no. I have random day 3 tomorrow so ill be starting my femara soon.
> 
> Hi MKHewson, looks like I will be starting my 2nd round of Femara around the same time you start your round. AF was late so I tested last night got a BFN but was still holding out hope until I woke up this morning and realized she'd arrived :(. Disappointed but staying hopeful and positive. Baby dust to you!Click to expand...

Sorry about your BFN, keep positive I conceive my first time after 3 rounds of femara I MC at 11.5 weeks, but conceived again after 3 in 2012 had a little girl. I am presently work on my present 2 ww on cycle 3. Testing date is my mom's bday:flower:


----------



## Prayingforno1

MKHewson said:


> Prayingforno1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> So last month was a no. I have random day 3 tomorrow so ill be starting my femara soon.
> 
> Hi MKHewson, looks like I will be starting my 2nd round of Femara around the same time you start your round. AF was late so I tested last night got a BFN but was still holding out hope until I woke up this morning and realized she'd arrived :(. Disappointed but staying hopeful and positive. Baby dust to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry about your BFN, keep positive I conceive my first time after 3 rounds of femara I MC at 11.5 weeks, but conceived again after 3 in 2012 had a little girl. I am presently work on my present 2 ww on cycle 3. Testing date is my mom's bday:flower:Click to expand...

Thank you for the enouraging words and so sorry to hear of your angel baby. GL and I hope you get your BFP this cycle. This was my 2nd month on femara and was supposed to be my first go at IUI unfortunately by CD10 bloodwork showed I had low estrogen so cycle was cancelled. Doc told me to use opk and BD at home so I am in the tww as well although a little less hopeful given my estrogen levels but still in the race none the less.


----------



## TonyaG

Travis is doing amazing!! 2 already, I can't believe it!


----------



## TonyaG

MKHewson said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> So last month was a no. I have random day 3 tomorrow so ill be starting my femara soon.
> 
> How many cycles of Femera did it take you to conceive sarah?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey there Tonya, Sorry I am so slow getting on here. So it took 3 cycles for Sarah, this one is number three LOL but because of holidays and cycle monitoring my cycle was messed up. And we only got to :sex: once. But you never know right it only takes once. LOL. I cant believe in a few weeks I will have a 2 year old its crazy. Hows Travis doing, he is such a cutie.Click to expand...

How long did it take your dr to restart you? I sent in my papers and the nurse said she'd hopefully call me next week....I'm praying I don't have to wait moths for a consult with the doctor again like the first time!

3 months, that's great.....so hopefully it won't be too much longer this time around.


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> So last month was a no. I have random day 3 tomorrow so ill be starting my femara soon.
> 
> How many cycles of Femera did it take you to conceive sarah?Click to expand...
> 
> Hey there Tonya, Sorry I am so slow getting on here. So it took 3 cycles for Sarah, this one is number three LOL but because of holidays and cycle monitoring my cycle was messed up. And we only got to :sex: once. But you never know right it only takes once. LOL. I cant believe in a few weeks I will have a 2 year old its crazy. Hows Travis doing, he is such a cutie.Click to expand...
> 
> How long did it take your dr to restart you? I sent in my papers and the nurse said she'd hopefully call me next week....I'm praying I don't have to wait moths for a consult with the doctor again like the first time!
> 
> 3 months, that's great.....so hopefully it won't be too much longer this time around.Click to expand...

I called my fertility Dr. direct I think I booked a few months ahead for a my appointment. I think from first app to cycle monitoring was about 6-8 weeks. It wasnt to bad and I wasn't in a rush I have to say the second time is much more relaxed not like when i was conceiving Sarah.


----------



## karenh

AF here, not got first month back. Here is to month 2. Also, my sister was just prescribed Femara. I hope it works a lot fast for her then it has for me.


----------



## TonyaG

I am super excited!! Just got back from my consult and I have an ultra sound booked for Sunday and then they will give me meds to induce my period and then I will be starting my first (and hopefully only) cycle of Femera! Fingers crossed!

How's everyone else?


----------



## J_Lynn

We had an appointment today with the doctor, we are officially ttc#2 and hoping femara works again. Last time, it worked the first cycle. I hope it works again. I just pray it doesn't take years and years like it did with our daughter, because we don't have the money or time anymore like we used to.....


----------



## MKHewson

J_Lynn said:


> We had an appointment today with the doctor, we are officially ttc#2 and hoping femara works again. Last time, it worked the first cycle. I hope it works again. I just pray it doesn't take years and years like it did with our daughter, because we don't have the money or time anymore like we used to.....

I hear you I am on cycle #4 for # 2 lol. I am hoping it doesn't take too long. I am now 37 and I hope we get a chance for another soon, I wish you all the luck.


----------



## TonyaG

Where is everyone in there cycle?
I am CD 13, but the doctor said not to worry about that and started me on Femera yesterday, next scan is on Wednesday.


----------



## karenh

First day again. Here is to another round of femara. My little sister is in the middle of her first cycle. I am hoping she joins us.


----------



## jessicajbrady

I hope this round works for you!! Love you, sis!!


----------



## TonyaG

Welcome Jessica! Good luck to both of you 
I have a scan in the morning, I'm hoping my follicles has grown from 1.2 (Wednesday) to 1.6 or more....probably wishful thinking


----------



## karenh

Yay! Welcome Jess! Good luck tomorrow tonya!


----------



## TonyaG

Okay 1 mature follicle at 1.6, next scan tomorrow :)


----------



## karenh

TonyaG said:


> Okay 1 mature follicle at 1.6, next scan tomorrow :)

YAY! So glad it made it to the 1.6 mark. Hopefully it keeps growng and there is good news tomorrow.


----------



## TonyaG

Where is everyone else in your cycles?


----------



## jessicajbrady

I'm on CD16 and still no sign of ovulation :( I'm tracking my BBT and going it spikes tomorrow! This is my first cycle of femara


----------



## TonyaG

You have to monitor yourself? Good luck!


----------



## MKHewson

I test this weekend, but i am feeling pretty PMS'y so I am not hopeful. My ovulation response this time is awful. I get bloated, cramps and not to be to TMI but I guess my cervix gets lower or something because sex kinda hurts and it dampers the urge to try and get it on LOL. :shrug::shrug: what can you do right.


----------



## TonyaG

MK-yes I know exactly what you mean, just even timing intercourse takes all the fun out of it!

My follicle was 1.8 today, so now we just wait for my bloods to show my natural surge and I will be triggering, and getting busy!


----------



## karenh

1.8 cm? I was always measured in mm. I thought you had a while to go. :haha: Jessica is just starting out in assisted reproduction. She is lucky where her ob is prescribing her Femara so she hasn't moved to IUI or anything. I am ready for AF to be gone!


----------



## TonyaG

1.8 = 18mm, this morning I was at 21 but no call for trigger so I guess I'm going 1 more day


----------



## karenh

Thanks! One more day? It will be nice and mature!


----------



## TonyaG

Today's the day! Triggering at 8pm, and it was 22 today


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Good luck, baby dust to you!!!!


----------



## karenh

Yay! Good luck Tonya!

Jessica, confirmed O?


----------



## jessicajbrady

Yep, supposedly I've ovulated. I'm not good at taking my temps at the same time every day so I don't know how accurate it is. But my temps are elevated and so now I just wait


----------



## MnGmakes3

Hi ladies!
I've been reading this thread off and on trying to see if femara was the right step for me.
A little about me.. Weve been TTC for about 16 months now and everything is normal with no luck :shrug:
After 2 failed cycles of clomid and a looooonng 2 month wait hubby and I saw a RE only to get the "unexplained" conversation. :hissy:
I started Femara 5mg cd3-7 and finished yesterday. Today I have a raging headache.
Thursday morning I go in for the follicle scan which I've never had before. Based on those results I'll be doing the Ovidrel trigger shot and lots of praying... then we get to do the good stuff ;)

Do any of you have any advice or tips for the trigger shot? Is it ok to DTD before the appt?

Thanks ladies! :)


----------



## TonyaG

Welcome and good luck!
We were told no restrictions on Bd unless your husband has a low Sperm count. 

I triggered on Thursday night and yesterday got the worse bladder infection, has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## MnGmakes3

Thank you Tonya. :) 
The RE didn't say anything regarding it bit I figured it couldn't hurt.
Is this your first trigger cycle??


----------



## TonyaG

I took the trigger once while ttc#1, this is the first time ttc#2
I did 2.5mg Femera and trigger


----------



## MnGmakes3

Baby dust to you!! :)
:dust:

We decided to forgo the IUI as Im not there just yet. 
I'm hoping the TI works for us but who knows anymore. It's been a long road so far and I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Braven05

Hi there. I just wanted to introduce myself. I'm 34 years old, TTC baby #2 and have been for over 2 years. 

I just finished a failed round of clomid in which some of my follicles actually shrank and disappeared and the rest never developed into mature ones. 

I'm on CD 17 so just waiting for the end of my cycle so I can go in for a follow up and start taking femara. I'm completely un-hopeful because I got my hopes up so high with the clomid and lo and behold, it was ridiculously disappointing. 

Anyways, just wanted to say hello.


----------



## TonyaG

Hello braven, don't be too down, hopefully Femera works a lot better for you!


----------



## MKHewson

So i am now day 4 and I am having the worst cramps ever. OMG awful/


----------



## TonyaG

Mk - i'msorry it's taking so long this time, is this going to be your 5th cycle? How are you managing with all the appointments?


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> Mk - i'msorry it's taking so long this time, is this going to be your 5th cycle? How are you managing with all the appointments?

Now that we know everything is working, I only go in for day 3 ultrasound and blood work. I know when i ovulate so its just time intercourse for us. I don't require a trigger.

How are you feeling? Are you in your first TWW?


----------



## TonyaG

Oh that's not too bad at all, I went 6 mornings in 2 weeks!
Yes this is my first 2ww, and I have a bladder infection, heading to the doctor this afternoon.


----------



## karenh

Jessica: Yay! Congrats on ovulating! Now the tww (two week wait) it is the hardest part, but try and keep yourself busy with other things and not thing about it. Good luck!

MnGmakes3: Welcome to the group. I hope Femara works better for you than Clomid. Most of us will agree it is WAY better. I think you should be fine to bed before your appointment. 

Tonya: Ugh! How frustrating. I hope you heal fast.

Braven: Welcome. Clomid SUCKS! It is hard to be hopeful, but Femara really is a million times better than Clomid. I hope you have a much better experience on it.

MK: Cramps are the worst! Take a nap, that is what I do. &#61514;

AFM: CD 9, I need to start OPK tomorrow, but I am really not feeling it. In other news, we finally added to our family! We got the cutest puppy ever! I will try and post a pic.


----------



## jessicajbrady

Ugh. Waiting for either AF or the lack of AF... It seems to be taking forever!!


----------



## TonyaG

It's the longest 2 weeks!!
When is AF due for you?


----------



## jessicajbrady

I don't really know since this is my first cycle on femara and my first cycle after whatever meds i was on to stop my in ovulatory bleeding and restart my cycle.. Fertilityfriend is estimating this coming Tuesday. My period tracker app is estimating tomorrow


----------



## TonyaG

You are not testing early? I would be testing already buy my ovidrel injection would be causing false positives!


----------



## jessicajbrady

I've come to hate negative tests! I'd much rather start my period than take a negative hpt :-\


----------



## karenh

Early testing is so hard to resist, but every negative test brings me down even more. Jess, has AF hit yet? Have you tested again?

I should be Oing any day now and DH refuses to bed or can't finish. SO FRUSTRATING!


----------



## jessicajbrady

I'm sorry, Karen :-( That's frustrating. 

Actually no AF and I got a faint positive this morning!


----------



## karenh

Congratulations!


----------



## TonyaG

Fabulous news Jessica!!!

Karen I know exactly what you mean, DH has a hard time finishing under pressure, I wish he had that problem all the time!!!!


----------



## MKHewson

jessicajbrady said:


> I'm sorry, Karen :-( That's frustrating.
> 
> Actually no AF and I got a faint positive this morning!

Congrats, that's so very exciting


----------



## Braven05

Just wanted to pop in and say hi. I haven't been very active, but it's because I'm in limbo right now. CD 26 today, just wondering when AF is going to show up. Hopefully just another 3 days or so. Then I'll call the RE for my prescription and have an appointment on November 4th. Can't wait to see how my body responds to Femara. Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## karenh

I was laying in bed waiting for him to join me when I started to feel ovulation pain. Thankfully we were able to bed. This morning my test line was a lot darker. I used clear blue digital with the smiley faces last time, but couldn't find it this time. If I can figure out how to post the pic, let me know what you think. Ps. Tww has just started or possibly not even yet and already killing me.


----------



## karenh

M trying to attach the pic
 



Attached Files:







2014-10-29 06.53.00.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jessicajbrady

Yay!! I'm excited you got to BD, Karen, and that it could be perfect timing!


----------



## TonyaG

Looks good Karen!!!
Jessica have you re tested? Is your line darker?


----------



## karenh

I was wondering the same thing Jess, did you test again? Darker line? Tonya when do you test?


----------



## jessicajbrady

I haven't. I'm planning on testing on Halloween if I will haven't gotten my period. Am I crazy to wait that long?


----------



## TonyaG

Crazy yes!!!.....I would be POAS several times a day!!! 
I have been testing and getting nasty evaps!! I go for my blood test tomorrow morning and will get called with the results around 4pm. Torture!


----------



## karenh

Tonya, that is torture!
Jess, I wouldn't be able to wait, but I also obsess and go crazy. I want to do another opk just to see. Lol.


----------



## jessicajbrady

TonyaG said:


> Crazy yes!!!.....I would be POAS several times a day!!!
> I have been testing and getting nasty evaps!! I go for my blood test tomorrow morning and will get called with the results around 4pm. Torture!

What does it mean to get nasty evaps? Good luck tomorrow!!


----------



## TonyaG

There is no line within the correct amount of time, but after it dries there is a definite line showing....gets your hopes up!


----------



## jessicajbrady

Oh man that would stink, Tonya! 

You guys convinced me. I'll test again tomorrow!  I'm excited! I hope it's darker this time!

And I'm excited to hear your results tomorrow, Tonya!


----------



## karenh

Tonya, can't wait for your results!

Jessica, let us all know how your poas went this morning!

AFM, officially in the tww.


----------



## TonyaG

I'm pregnant!!! 
Don't know my hcg level but retest on Saturday to make sure they double!
Jessica....what about you?
Karen...good luck on the long Tww


----------



## karenh

Yay! Congratulations!


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> I'm pregnant!!!
> Don't know my hcg level but retest on Saturday to make sure they double!
> Jessica....what about you?
> Karen...good luck on the long Tww

Omg congrats wow I'm so so happy for you


----------



## TonyaG

Thank you so much! I'm trying not to get too excited, once I get my 6 week ultrasound I will feel way better


----------



## TonyaG

Jessica any news from you? Did you retest?


----------



## jessicajbrady

Yay!!!! I'm so excited for you!!! Keep us updated!

I haven't retested. We ran out of hpts and we had trick or treating last night, so I'll buy some today! I buy the cheapest ones, so I always use the first morning pee... Call me crazy


----------



## karenh

I am excited for both of you! I would love you both to keep us update. Jess did you retest?


----------



## jessicajbrady

OK. I got my third positive and it was darker this time! This was my first round on femara! I don't know why I waited so long before seeing a doctor!


----------



## TonyaG

Amazing news!! We should be due around the same time!!


----------



## jessicajbrady

So fun, Tonya!!  
I just noticed both our moods are "amazed" :)


----------



## TonyaG

So my first beta test was 21
Second test was 60 so it more then doubled!
But....I'm still stressed because they are making me retest in a week because it's lower then they like, they monitor until I'm over 100.....
Oh well fingers crossed for me!


----------



## karenh

So glad it doubled! Hopefully it will keep going up.


----------



## jessicajbrady

I had my blood drawn today but haven't gotten the result. I'll have to get it drawn again in two days to make sure it doubles


----------



## karenh

Can't wait to hear your numbers, both of you!


----------



## TonyaG

Good luck!! I go back Friday again


----------



## karenh

Does anyone feel implntation. FYI I am super sensitive. Ovulation is really painful, like I can't roll over in bed. I have had sharp pain on the right side this morning. Could it be that? If not no idea what it was. It is gone now. 8dpo.


----------



## TonyaG

Maybe!! But I have no idea!

I did the wrong thing and looked back on my posts from 2012 when I miscarried. My numbers we 37.5 and then 69.something....
A week later they were 1930 which seems like a big jump, but things still ended badly so now I feel doomed


----------



## TonyaG

jessicajbrady said:


> I had my blood drawn today but haven't gotten the result. I'll have to get it drawn again in two days to make sure it doubles

Did you get your numbers back?


----------



## jessicajbrady

She didn't tell me my number.. But I didn't have to go in today so I guess it was high enough, whatever it was. 
My ultrasound is scheduled for the 17th.

Oh man Tonya! That's nerve wracking! But try not to stress too much! Easier said than done of course :-( I'm sending good thoughts your way!

Karen, I hope it was implantation!!!!


----------



## karenh

Thanks Jess.

Can't wait for your numbers Friday Tonya!


----------



## TonyaG

That's great news Jessica!
I'll let you guys know how it goes on Friday


----------



## MKHewson

So I am in my TWW again, lol. Karen I had implantation cramping, well it was kinda electrical feeling.

Tonya, do not go by your other pregnancy, there is no need to cause yourself more worry then required. Remain optimistic.

Jessica, congrats lady


----------



## karenh

MK: I hope this tww isn't as torturous to you as it is to me. I hope you have a sticky bean!


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> MK: I hope this tww isn't as torturous to you as it is to me. I hope you have a sticky bean!

I am so torn every month about how i feel about it all. I am at the point where Sarah is able to do so much on her own. But then i look back at her as an infant i was so overwhelmed by it all I felt at times i did not enjoy it as I wanted to. I am 2 years older now, right on the edge of type two diabetes as well. Ugggg I have no idea at times LOL.
oh well all you can do is move forward and see what happens right


----------



## karenh

Yep, that is all you can do. I was dignosed with type 2 this year. It isn't fun.


----------



## Blackbarbie04

My Angel


----------



## karenh

Congratulations!


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> Yep, that is all you can do. I was dignosed with type 2 this year. It isn't fun.

Yeh just wonderful, I am on metformin and my numbers are great. My husband and are going to do a smoothie fast for a week, so get back to normal. 

I am just having one of those, to heck with everyone who gets pregnant thinking about it LOL.

I work with homeless and under housed in Toronto, and seeing the women coming in pregnant....who will lose them at birth...grrr LOL


----------



## TonyaG

Part of me thinks the same way...what am I thinking!!


----------



## TonyaG

Congratulations!! She is beautiful


----------



## karenh

Tonya, it Friday! I can't wait to hear!


----------



## MKHewson

Me too, Tonya, I hope all is okay with you


----------



## TonyaG

I have no news yet.....
Both other tests I noticed the vile of blood was marked STAT, and I didnt see that today, 
But I'm also worrying that my results are bad and so they need the doctor to review before calling me, or they Are just procrastinating because who likes to call and give people bad news.....waiting is brutal!


----------



## TonyaG

Okay I got the call, so my hcg went up to 749, here are my levels:
12dpo 21
14dpo 60
20dpo 749

So my doubling time for the last 6 days is just under 40hrs, the nurse seemed happy with that. 
I asked if I could be optimistic and she said YES, that my numbers are rising at the correct rate and that's all they look for now. 
I am being book for an ultra sound Nov 24, and I'll be 7 weeks.


----------



## jessicajbrady

Yay!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## karenh

Yay! Congratulations! Your numbers look great!


----------



## karenh

11dpo, bfn. Not feeling hopeful.


----------



## TonyaG

Why not? Any symptoms?


----------



## karenh

Other than extremely emotional and tired no symptoms. And those can be explained away as depression.


----------



## TonyaG

Those were my only symptoms too


----------



## jessicajbrady

I got a bfn at 12 dpo. Don't lose hope yet! Even at 15dpo my positive was extremely light. Want until 19 that I was satisfied.. Even then I'm sure I could get a darker one. Don't lose hope!


----------



## karenh

Thanks guys. Been dreaming all night that I am pregnant even though tests won't show it.


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> Thanks guys. Been dreaming all night that I am pregnant even though tests won't show it.


Fingers crossed for you Karen.


----------



## karenh

:witch: is here with a vengeance.


----------



## TonyaG

That sucks Karen.


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> :witch: is here with a vengeance.

The one positive side to a wicket AF is that means you a good lining, i remind myself of that. 

So I did a cheapy POAS ....BFN but i am about day hmmm 8 or so still very early


----------



## TonyaG

MK at some point are you going to request monitoring or are they just going let you keep going on?


----------



## MKHewson

I was closely monitored for the first four cycles now i know the days give or take 24 hours. I can't take anymore ultrasounds. My ovaries are always high and it wss awful


----------



## TonyaG

Oh that sucks! Hopefully this is your month


----------



## karenh

plus monitoring is expensive! Good luck!


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> plus monitoring is expensive! Good luck!

Lucky for us in Canada monitoring is covered by our health care system. Meds are effy pending on your drug provider.


----------



## TonyaG

We are soooo lucky!


----------



## karenh

Yep, here it is an arm and a let for medication and the other arm for the procedure.


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> Yep, here it is an arm and a let for medication and the other arm for the procedure.

IVF AND other interventions are out of pocket but they are advocating for the coverage of one cycle.


----------



## MMW430

When we did ivf, we basically paid about 16k out of pocket. I'm so envious of countries that have it paid for. It was worth the money though.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Hi ladies, do you all mind if I join you? Dh and I have been Ttc for a yr with no luck, my dr put me on Provera to end a 70+day cycle, and also gave me femara. It will be our first round.


----------



## jessicajbrady

Miskas mommy said:


> Hi ladies, do you all mind if I join you? Dh and I have been Ttc for a yr with no luck, my dr put me on Provera to end a 70+day cycle, and also gave me femara. It will be our first round.

Welcome! That's my story too, pretty much. We were trying for a little over a year and I was just put on femara my last cycle and am now 6 weeks pregnant! I hope the best for you!


----------



## MKHewson

Miskas mommy said:


> Hi ladies, do you all mind if I join you? Dh and I have been Ttc for a yr with no luck, my dr put me on Provera to end a 70+day cycle, and also gave me femara. It will be our first round.

I have one child thanks to fermara, and trying for number two. Welcome to the group and good luck


----------



## karenh

Welcome! I hope it works for you.


----------



## TonyaG

Miskas mommy said:


> Hi ladies, do you all mind if I join you? Dh and I have been Ttc for a yr with no luck, my dr put me on Provera to end a 70+day cycle, and also gave me femara. It will be our first round.

Welcome and good luck!!


----------



## MKHewson

https://i59.tinypic./2zjgyfd.jpg 

Omg this just happened!


----------



## MKHewson

https://i59.tinypic.com/2zjgyfd.jpg


----------



## wildchic

I posted probably once or twice, but I've been reading all posts! 

Congrats MKHEWSON!:)

H&H pregnancy!


----------



## TonyaG

MKHewson said:


> https://i59.tinypic./2zjgyfd.jpg
> 
> Omg this just happened!

Holy Crap!!!! Way to go!
Congratulations!


----------



## MKHewson

I am completely dumbfounded lol


----------



## Miskas mommy

Congrats!!




MKHewson said:


> https://i59.tinypic./2zjgyfd.jpg
> 
> Omg this just happened!


----------



## TonyaG

MKHewson said:


> I am completely dumbfounded lol

How many dpo? That's a pretty dark line!


----------



## MKHewson

Well I'm 2 days late now normally would start on Friday. I'm not completely shocked as I was not pmsin lol. So i was hopeful. But holy crap


----------



## TonyaG

Have you worked out when your due date will be?
Did you call your doctor to go in for blood work?


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> Have you worked out when your due date will be?
> Did you call your doctor to go in for blood work?

Yep called the clinic i might even show tomorrow and see if they can do my first blood work. I tested on a FRER in the middle of day. Do you think that it's to dark for this early. ..


----------



## TonyaG

No I don't think so, my doctor wanted my levels to be over 100 at 14dpo so you should have a pretty dark line by then I think


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> No I don't think so, my doctor wanted my levels to be over 100 at 14dpo so you should have a pretty dark line by then I think

I totally can't believe this happened. I was kinda thinking we would give it another cycle or two and then i was over it. How are your feeling


----------



## TonyaG

MKHewson said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> No I don't think so, my doctor wanted my levels to be over 100 at 14dpo so you should have a pretty dark line by then I think
> 
> I totally can't believe this happened. I was kinda thinking we would give it another cycle or two and then i was over it. How are your feelingClick to expand...

I know I was all doom and gloom with you a coue days ago saying maybe you should go for more monitoring!

I feel like crap, I'm tired, nauseous and cranky, honestly having some moments of "what have I done"!!!!


----------



## MKHewson

So first of two beta had been done this morning should hear my numbers around 1 ekkk lol


----------



## TonyaG

I can't wait!!! How many dpo today?


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> I can't wait!!! How many dpo today?

I would think approx 17-19 lol. How you feeling today, still yucky?


----------



## TonyaG

Yucky Yucky and more yuckiness going on over here...peppermint tictacs are helping a bit.


----------



## MKHewson

When is your vitality scan


----------



## MKHewson

First beta is 262 i go back Thursday.


----------



## TonyaG

MKHewson said:


> First beta is 262 i go back Thursday.

Amazing!!

My scan is Monday the 24th


----------



## TonyaG

Jessica...any update from you?


----------



## karenh

Congratulations MK! How exciting!

The three of you are going to have so much fun going through these next 9 months together!


----------



## TonyaG

This was a lucky month, hopefully you are soon to follow


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> Congratulations MK! How exciting!
> 
> The three of you are going to have so much fun going through these next 9 months together!

Exactly Karen your so due for this.


----------



## Babybeelieve

I did 5 cycles of clomid. All were confirmed ovulation but no bfp. I had a HSG done in June and hibby had a SA. Both turned out great. The doc said that i most likely have PCOS. I did 5 mg of fenara on cd5-9. Went on vacation on cd11 and ccame back on cd17. I didnt believe i ovulated yet so we set up a ultrasound for cd18. I had 2 follicles on the left. One was 23mm and the other 15mm. I had a couple smaller ones on the right but were 14 and under. We did trigger shot that day and then paired it with timed intercourse. We have been trying since my daughter was 1 and she is almost 5 now.


----------



## karenh

Thanks guys, I really hope so too. I am thinking about trying preseed. Any thoughts?

Baby: I hope this month is your month as well! Good luck!


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> Thanks guys, I really hope so too. I am thinking about trying preseed. Any thoughts?
> 
> Baby: I hope this month is your month as well! Good luck!

I don't know to much about it. I know for me and not too be too tmi lol. We always had sex before bed so i would just fall asleep after. And i read somewhere lol an orgasm during sex when trying to conceive. Lol so who knows. I prayer for you Karen. Your family deserves this. .. you deserve this.


----------



## Babybeelieve

karenh said:


> Thanks guys, I really hope so too. I am thinking about trying preseed. Any thoughts?
> 
> Baby: I hope this month is your month as well! Good luck!

Thank you so much! I also hope this is your month!


----------



## Grateful365

Hi Ladies! I've been away from BnB for a little stretch, but wanted to pop in and say hello!! This thread was very helpful to me in my long TTC #1 journey so I always like to check in and see how everyone is!! Now I have a lot of reading to do!

Karen- I've heard a lot of people saying good things about preseed.


----------



## MKHewson

So second hcg was 690, they are very happy, first ultrasound is Nov 28th


----------



## TonyaG

MKHewson said:


> So second hcg was 690, they are very happy, first ultrasound is Nov 28th

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Grateful365

Wonderful MK!!! Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cridge

MK congrats!!! So exciting!!! I wasn't paying attention... were you on Femara this cycle?


----------



## MKHewson

Cridge said:


> MK congrats!!! So exciting!!! I wasn't paying attention... were you on Femara this cycle?

Yes i was on 7.5mg day 3 -7 im also on metformin, actually going on started my period even before.


----------



## karenh

MK that is awesome! Congratulations!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Mk that's great! 
I don't think I have ever been so excited for AF to come.... The end of this ridiculous cycle is coming... Now I can start my femara!! Well in a few. As long as she comes tomorrow... I don't count the few spots today as cd1. I am on days 5-9... Crossing everything that it works!!!


----------



## MKHewson

Miskas mommy said:


> Mk that's great!
> I don't think I have ever been so excited for AF to come.... The end of this ridiculous cycle is coming... Now I can start my femara!! Well in a few. As long as she comes tomorrow... I don't count the few spots today as cd1. I am on days 5-9... Crossing everything that it works!!!

Thanks femara is great next to no side effects. Makes the whole process easier.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Congrats MK, H&H 9 months


----------



## MKHewson

Miskas mommy said:


> Mk that's great!
> I don't think I have ever been so excited for AF to come.... The end of this ridiculous cycle is coming... Now I can start my femara!! Well in a few. As long as she comes tomorrow... I don't count the few spots today as cd1. I am on days 5-9... Crossing everything that it works!!!

Good luck with your cycle


----------



## TonyaG

Just had my scan, everything is perfect. Measuring 6W5d which is 4 days behind but the nurse said that doesn't matter. 
The heartbeat was 129!!


----------



## Grateful365

Wonderful news Tonya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> Just had my scan, everything is perfect. Measuring 6W5d which is 4 days behind but the nurse said that doesn't matter.
> The heartbeat was 129!!

Thats wonderful news Tonya


----------



## karenh

How perfect tonya!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Tonya that's awesome!


----------



## TonyaG

Thanks everyone! MK is your scan today?


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> Thanks everyone! MK is your scan today?

My scan is Friday. I'm feeling a little crampy but man am i ever emotional lol.


----------



## karenh

Yay! I hope Friday goes well!

I am waiting to ovulate. CD15 and hardly a line at all on the OPK. Picked up some preseed and used it for the first time last night. DH wants to take a month or two off from trying after this. Then at the beginning of the year thinking about doing donor embryos.


----------



## Grateful365

Karen - do you normally O each month?


----------



## MKHewson

Grateful365 said:


> Wonderful news Tonya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I just noticed your profile trying for number 2, are you using fermara again? are you trying on your own?


----------



## wildchic

Karen- I haven't posted in a while, but have you done iui yet? Pre-seed is lovely! Although it never worked for us. We still use it occasionally. I hope you get a bfp before moving on to a donor!


----------



## karenh

I don't ovulate on my own at all, but with Femara I have been ovulating every month. We have done 6 iuis. the 4th was our one and only pregnancy, ended at 8 weeks becuase it was ectopic. The last one left a very sour taste in our mouth so we aren't too keen on trying again with the same clinic. Also, we don't think it is worth the cost as DH doesn't have any sperm issues.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Ok ladies, tomorrow I start my first round... Do you all prefer to take your femara in the morning or in the evening? Mr dr didn't tell me what time of day to take it, just to take it 5-9


----------



## TonyaG

My clinic always said to take meds after 8pm, but I think that is because after having bloods/scans they can adjust meds if needed. 

Good luck!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Thanks Tonya. I am not having any bloods or scans, our insurance won't cover fertility issues.. So we are just hoping the femara does it's job.


----------



## MKHewson

Miskas mommy said:


> Thanks Tonya. I am not having any bloods or scans, our insurance won't cover fertility issues.. So we are just hoping the femara does it's job.

I took mine at night as well apparently it can make some people drowsy as well. Good luck


----------



## karenh

My sister's doc said to take them first thing in the morning, like temp then take pill. Mine didn't say.


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> My sister's doc said to take them first thing in the morning, like temp then take pill. Mine didn't say.

Are you on metformin


----------



## karenh

Yes, ER 1000 morning and evening. Also, glipizide. I was diagnosed with diabetes in June.


----------



## MKHewson

Metformin was the trick for my pregnancies. Let's hope that combo in does the same for


----------



## karenh

I've been on it for years. Hasn't helped yet. Just got a positive opk so DH and I were trying to dtd, and he brother and sister in law came over. Ugh! Something always comes up.


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> I've been on it for years. Hasn't helped yet. Just got a positive opk so DH and I were trying to dtd, and he brother and sister in law came over. Ugh! Something always comes up.

You shouldn't have answered lol door lol. That's partially why we decided right before bed. Then your calm, relaxed and end up have a great sleep after lol


----------



## wildchic

karenh said:


> I don't ovulate on my own at all, but with Femara I have been ovulating every month. We have done 6 iuis. the 4th was our one and only pregnancy, ended at 8 weeks becuase it was ectopic. The last one left a very sour taste in our mouth so we aren't too keen on trying again with the same clinic. Also, we don't think it is worth the cost as DH doesn't have any sperm issues.

Totally understand! Hope that the femara does the trick! Good luck and :dust: to you


----------



## karenh

MKHewson said:


> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I've been on it for years. Hasn't helped yet. Just got a positive opk so DH and I were trying to dtd, and he brother and sister in law came over. Ugh! Something always comes up.
> 
> You shouldn't have answered lol door lol. That's partially why we decided right before bed. Then your calm, relaxed and end up have a great sleep after lolClick to expand...

We didn't, my mother in law did.


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I've been on it for years. Hasn't helped yet. Just got a positive opk so DH and I were trying to dtd, and he brother and sister in law came over. Ugh! Something always comes up.
> 
> You shouldn't have answered lol door lol. That's partially why we decided right before bed. Then your calm, relaxed and end up have a great sleep after lolClick to expand...
> 
> We didn't, my mother in law did.Click to expand...

The first few months for seemed like there was always something going on


----------



## karenh

We made up this morning so maybe this will be our month.


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> We made up this morning so maybe this will be our month.

Whoohoo I hope so my fingers are crossed for you:thumbup:.


Today is ultrasound day, I guess I have some symptoms but nothing huge..I am hopeful today.


----------



## TonyaG

Good luck!! What time?


----------



## MKHewson

So well, where do I start.... LOL

Technically right now I have two gestational sacs one is right on par with my dates, the other is smaller. 

I am little shell shocked...LOL

Oh too early for HB I go back on the 15th of Dec


----------



## TonyaG

Oh my!!! How far along are you based on your LMP and how far behind did the smaller one measure? 
2.....oh my!! December 15th is a long time a way


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> Oh my!!! How far along are you based on your LMP and how far behind did the smaller one measure?
> 2.....oh my!! December 15th is a long time a way

It's enough that she honestly said the likelihood of twin is small. Which is fine by me knowing the one is doing great. I'm about 5 weeks ish lol
my last lmp was approx Oct 21. But I'm pretty sure i was a few days late ovulating.


----------



## TonyaG

Oh well you never know, you must be freaking out!!
Congratulations!!


----------



## karenh

Wow! Congratulations!


----------



## Grateful365

karenh said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> karenh said:
> 
> 
> I've been on it for years. Hasn't helped yet. Just got a positive opk so DH and I were trying to dtd, and he brother and sister in law came over. Ugh! Something always comes up.
> 
> You shouldn't have answered lol door lol. That's partially why we decided right before bed. Then your calm, relaxed and end up have a great sleep after lolClick to expand...
> 
> We didn't, my mother in law did.Click to expand...

:dohh: Those MIL's!


----------



## Grateful365

MKHewson said:


> TonyaG said:
> 
> 
> Oh my!!! How far along are you based on your LMP and how far behind did the smaller one measure?
> 2.....oh my!! December 15th is a long time a way
> 
> It's enough that she honestly said the likelihood of twin is small. Which is fine by me knowing the one is doing great. I'm about 5 weeks ish lol
> my last lmp was approx Oct 21. But I'm pretty sure i was a few days late ovulating.Click to expand...

Awesome MK!!!!!! Can't wait for you to go back!


----------



## Chook

Woohoo MK!!! Massive congratulations hun xox


----------



## MKHewson

Omg chook I'm so glad to hear from you. How are you?


----------



## karenh

Chook I would love an update as well!


----------



## Chook

Lol! I'm great guys :) feeling much better now the post natal is under control. I keep my eyes on you guys :) Belle is 7 months old now, crawling and has 7 teeth!!! She is absolutely amazing!!! I will post a pic shortly when I get on the actual computer xox


----------



## MKHewson

I understand so well how hard those first few months are. I cant wait for the update


----------



## MKHewson

I unsubscribe by accident


----------



## karenh

Lol, I've done that a few times


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Hi ladies, it's been a while since I've popped back in. Congrats on all the new BFP's and Baby Dust to all those still trying.


----------



## KrissyB

Hey Everybody :xmas3: Mind if I join? I'm CD5 on my first month on Femara.
We had no problem with TTC#1, but with #2 it's been 10 cycles including short LPs (8-9 days), a complex ovarian cyst (still not sure if it's endo), a month on clomid (hated all the side effects), and starting to work with an RE for the first time this month. So we're going with the works - Femara, and HCG trigger, and progesterone. FXed!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Wishing you luck Krissy.


----------



## karenh

Good luck krissy


----------



## KrissyB

Did anyone have any ovary pain early on when taking Femara? I'm only CD6, and last night I started getting a lot of pain and pressure on my left side (where the cyst is). I had the same thing with Clomid, but I had lumped that under "Clomid and I don't get along" symptoms.


----------



## MKHewson

I got wicket OV pain sometimes I wondered how we would BD lol.


----------



## karenh

I get really bad ovulation pain as well, but not until cd16ish


----------



## MKHewson

Hows everyone doing otherwise the fertility quest..are you all ready for your appropriate holidays. we are going to get our Christmas tree this weekend. and I am counting down until my mom gets to my house on christmas eve.

And tell me something about yourself....

I am 37, living in Ontario, Canada but I am from Newfoundland which is Canada's best province in case you wondered LOL.

I'm married...got a dog, who went from fur baby to dog LOL once Sarah was born...hmm thats about it really


----------



## KrissyB

Well.... that didn't last long.
I'm off Femara. I called the RE to tell him about the pains, and he wants me to come off it and come in on Saturday (the earliest I could) for another scan and more blood work. Ugh - I'm guessing that means this whole month is shot. :xmas18:


----------



## karenh

I am almost completely done with shopping, but no decorations yet.

I am 29 and got a fur baby in September. I live in Oregon and love it.


----------



## karenh

KrissyB said:


> Well.... that didn't last long.
> I'm off Femara. I called the RE to tell him about the pains, and he wants me to come off it and come in on Saturday (the earliest I could) for another scan and more blood work. Ugh - I'm guessing that means this whole month is shot. :xmas18:

So sorry, that is a frustrating bump in the road.


----------



## MKHewson

KrissyB said:


> Well.... that didn't last long.
> I'm off Femara. I called the RE to tell him about the pains, and he wants me to come off it and come in on Saturday (the earliest I could) for another scan and more blood work. Ugh - I'm guessing that means this whole month is shot. :xmas18:

Hopefully it's just a precaution and everything is okay.


----------



## Miskas mommy

I am 30, live in Vermont with my dh, 2 huskies, 2 years and 6 months, 12 chickens and a beef cow... we own 6.5 acres, my fur babies love it...


----------



## TonyaG

MK have you been for another scan yet?


----------



## Grateful365

MKHewson said:


> Hows everyone doing otherwise the fertility quest..are you all ready for your appropriate holidays. we are going to get our Christmas tree this weekend. and I am counting down until my mom gets to my house on christmas eve.
> 
> And tell me something about yourself....
> 
> I am 37, living in Ontario, Canada but I am from Newfoundland which is Canada's best province in case you wondered LOL.
> 
> I'm married...got a dog, who went from fur baby to dog LOL once Sarah was born...hmm thats about it really

I don't post very often but I do read most of the posts. I originally joined when I started Femara back in 2012 in TTC #1. We TTC for 4 years and had no luck, but Femara did the trick! We are currently trying to conceive #2 and I'm just really hoping that it will some how happen naturally this time. I am taking Vitex to try to regulate my cycles and hopefully help promote O. I'm nervous that at my age (34) TTC #2 might take a long time again...

We live in Michigan on 4 acres with our Great Pyrenees dog, old kitty cat and chickens. :flower:


----------



## MKHewson

My next scan is on the 17 im excited but terrified of the idea of two. I just want one healthy baby. Being 38 @ delivery with a history of GD. To much to worry about


----------



## TonyaG

I can't even imagine having twins!!
I'm scared to have a 2year old and a newborn. 

What happened to Jessica? I hope everything is ok?


----------



## jessicajbrady

I'm here :) I read your guys's posts in the e-mail notifications I get, but I haven't had much to add.

As far as I know everything is going well. I have just one baby in there, no multiples. It took two ultrasounds to tell, since my uterus wasn't in a good position at week 6 or 7... I can't remember. So they did another one two weeks later and everything looked good and I was measuring right on track with what my cycle was.

I had a doctor's appointment on Dec 3rd where they just did a normal first visit and said everything looks good. I am supposed to have another visit when I'm 12 weeks (I'm 11 weeks today) but I'm going out of town for about a month, so I won't have my next appointment until I'm almost 15 weeks, so that makes me a little nervous, but hopefully everything will still be looking great when I get back! 

Thanks for checking, Tonya :)


----------



## MKHewson

Scan day tomorrow, my appointment is at 10 am I'm freaking out that there will be two. Ekkkk


----------



## TonyaG

Good to hear everything is going well for you Jessica

MK I would be freaking out too.....


----------



## TonyaG

MK how did it go?


----------



## MKHewson

https://i58.tinypic.com/2ak9t3n.jpg

So yesterday confirmed twin a 8w3d HB 165, Twin B 7w5d hb 115. Both in range for a viable pregnancy lol. Oh my a mother of three in two pregnancies lol


----------



## Miskas mommy

oh goodness Mrs. K congrats!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Congrats


----------



## Grateful365

MK!!!!!!!! Big news!!!!! Wow 

How are you feeling about your scan results?!


----------



## MKHewson

Grateful365 said:


> MK!!!!!!!! Big news!!!!! Wow
> 
> How are you feeling about your scan results?!


At first there were many mixed emotions, but once I saw those hearts flicker, I felt joy. I was told though by my doctor there is a chance for vanishing twin syndrome up until my next scan. 
It will bring a challenging pregnancy and years to come I am sure but there is no going back now LOL.


----------



## Grateful365

Well a HUGE congratulations to you. I will be praying for you and the babies!:thumbup:


----------



## TonyaG

YIKES!!!!!
I'm happy and scared for you!


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> YIKES!!!!!
> I'm happy and scared for you!

LOL yes its crazy stuff but I am happy. of course on schedule I have a Christmas cold...and stuffy head. And cant take anything LOL.

Are you all ready for the holidays ....



Karen where you at lady


----------



## TonyaG

I'm still in shock! I can't imagine how you are feeling!

I am half ready for Christmas with no more days off between now and then. I like to work under pressure!!

What about you?


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> I'm still in shock! I can't imagine how you are feeling!
> 
> I am half ready for Christmas with no more days off between now and then. I like to work under pressure!!
> 
> What about you?

I done thank god LOL. I have been so incredible tired and spontaneous nauseousness. I cant wait to get home nightly and in bed my 830 at the latest.


----------



## karenh

Just got caught up. Sorry I went MIA when AF came. I am now CD12. Need to start bed in OPK but don't really feel like it. Feel really let down and like it will never happen. Also trying to get our adoption homestudy updated.


----------



## karenh

Congratz MK. Hubby and I would love twins!


----------



## LolaM

yeah...W2G! I would be happy with any baby...luckily i have the current 2 to keep me busy...


----------



## Chook

Lola!!! How are you hun? 

MK that's such amazing news! Congratulations :)


----------



## karenh

Lola, how have you been? Any update on your kiddos and the plan to adopt?


----------



## TonyaG

So I went for my 12 week scan, and I'm having TWINS!!! It was missed in the 6 week scan. 
I'm freaking out


----------



## Grateful365

TWINS?!?!?! OMG Tonya!!! I know your freaking out....but CONGRATS!!!!!! :happydance:

What does DH think about it?!


----------



## TonyaG

DH is handling it better then I expected!
He does keep saying he was happy with 1 and I just had to have another!

Oh and that we should find out where the closest food bank is...haha!!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Congrats Tonya


----------



## TonyaG

I'm trying to post my picture:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> I'm trying to post my picture:

Omg i don't want to laugh but holy shit twins too lol. I know exactly how you're feeling promise. Lol. Amazing


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> I'm trying to post my picture:

Are they identical looks like same sac?


----------



## TonyaG

Yes hey are identical. Yours?


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> Yes hey are identical. Yours?

Are there twins in your family, and mine are fraternal.


----------



## TonyaG

There are no twins in either of our families!!
This is just freakish!


----------



## LolaM

how awesome for both of you!


----------



## karenh

Tonya how excting! Congratulation! Identical twins are a freak of nature, i am one, fraternal are hereditary. Of cource you don't have to have a history to have fraternal either. I can get into why one is and the other isn't if you want. But I don't want to bore you.


----------



## TonyaG

Thanks Karen! As you can image I had been doing a lot of reading on twins!!


----------



## karenh

I bet! It is so exciting!


----------



## MKHewson

So at my ultrasound I learned that only one baby is on schedule. One measures perfect at 11w3d the other stopped at 7w5d not long after the scan no HB. But i am still so happy my little sweet is doing great.

https://i57.tinypic.com/2d1o93q.png


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Oh no MK, sorry to hear that. I'm glad there is still one that is growing well.


----------



## MKHewson

Swtpinkbabi said:


> Oh no MK, sorry to hear that. I'm glad there is still one that is growing well.

I cant help but feel happy. I am blessed


----------



## TonyaG

I'm glad you seem to be taking it so well


----------



## karenh

I am so sorry.


----------



## karenh

So tired but can't sleep. Third day in a row. AF was due today. Not here yet. I was doing so well this month not thinking about it. No opk, no pregnancy tests, just have fun. Now i am terrified that af will show up tomorrow. Or that I will get a bfn.


----------



## TonyaG

You are so strong!!! Since you've waited this long, you can make it until you want to test....its out of your hands at this point....good luck!
How many days past AF did you plan on testing?


----------



## karenh

Oh my gosh I am freaking out!
 



Attached Files:







20150111_062221-1-1-1.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MMW430

Yay!!


----------



## TonyaG

Wow!!!! So exciting!!!
That's a great line....
Am I seeing that correct, you went from not testing to peeing on 4 sticks!!! Lol


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> Oh my gosh I am freaking out!

Omg look at that line. Im so so happy for you


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

karenh said:


> Oh my gosh I am freaking out!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
Omg I'm so happy for you!!! Praying for a sticky bean!!!


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

karenh said:


> So tired but can't sleep. Third day in a row. AF was due today. Not here yet. I was doing so well this month not thinking about it. No opk, no pregnancy tests, just have fun. Now i am terrified that af will show up tomorrow. Or that I will get a bfn.

The month I got my bfp I was the same way. No test, no stress, just relax and have fun. :hugs:


----------



## karenh

Yes, no tests then 4 yesterday. I took the 3 cheapies first and all at once. Last cycle I did 2 at once and neither of them worked, not even a control line, so I wanted to make sure I got one that worked. Then I had to verify with a FRER becuase I don't trust the first ones. So crazy! I couldn't believe it was that dark.


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> Yes, no tests then 4 yesterday. I took the 3 cheapies first and all at once. Last cycle I did 2 at once and neither of them worked, not even a control line, so I wanted to make sure I got one that worked. Then I had to verify with a FRER becuase I don't trust the first ones. So crazy! I couldn't believe it was that dark.

Karen, I'm so, so, so, happy for you. Throughout my pregnancy I thought about you frequently. You really deserve this. I hope everything goes well and you have a healthy baby! &#128522;


----------



## karenh

Thank you guys so much!


----------



## TonyaG

What are your next steps? Will you have the pregnancy confirmed with a re?


----------



## karenh

I am trying to get that all worked out. I don't have insurance until Feb 1. I have an appoitment Monday with my PCP so we can talk about my diabetes. I am playing phone tag with my OBGYN. He wants me to get blood tests ASAP. We will see.


----------



## TonyaG

That sucks having to worry about insurance. 
Hopefully you don't have to pay too much before February


----------



## karenh

Thanks. I know I will have at least 2 betas and a doc app. I need an ultrasound due to my ectopic history, and oh how I would love one, but I am hoping my betas look good enough that I can wait until the 1st of February.


----------



## MMW430

I don't know if this is an option for you or not, but I know when I was going through the whole ivf process, they wanted my husband to get a specific blood test to ensure he was not a carrier of cystic fibrosis. Now, we did have insurance, but apparently that's not a test that all insurance companies will cover, and they said if our insurance didn't cover it (it did) that there was a specific day he (and people who don't have insurance for other tests) could go and pay cash at a reduced cost. Maybe your doctor has something similar for the tests you need?


----------



## karenh

Thanks! I will look into it. I have my first beta today and then again Thursday. So nervous!


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> Thanks! I will look into it. I have my first beta today and then again Thursday. So nervous!

Fingers crossed for great numbers. Karen I'm not a praying person but i am for you. You like all the women in this thread deserve to be mother your meant to be.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Good luck Karen, waiting on your update.


----------



## MKHewson

So a little update on my sweet pea their hb at the ultrasound was 155 and nucheal translucent y thing they measure lol was fine.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

That's great MK


----------



## karenh

That's awesome!


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> That's awesome!

When do you get your beta back?


----------



## karenh

It was supposed to be yesterday but they didn't come in. Hopefully this morning.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Darn, I was hoping for some news. Keep us posted.


----------



## karenh

664!


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> 664!

What an awesome beta
whoohoooooooooo


----------



## karenh

Thanks! Now wait to retest tomorrow and make sure they double. Nurse put STAT on the order so should have results by 4:30 tomorrow.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Yay great number, congrats.


----------



## TonyaG

This is a very lucky thread lately, 4 of us since October!
I'm so happy for you


----------



## karenh

I agree. Very lucky thread. Who out there is still trying and what can we do for you?


----------



## MKHewson

I think what it reminds the ones still trying that it can happen. Like the little desk thingy my hubby bought it says "even the smallest miracles take time".


----------



## karenh

Absolutely!


----------



## Miskas mommy

Aww congrats Karen!


----------



## karenh

1508! 1ST APP Wednesday @ 4! I CANT WAIT!


----------



## TonyaG

Amazing!!!!


----------



## MMW430

I am so excited for you! I even told my husband. Lol


----------



## karenh

Thank you! We are extremley excited. So is my OB. He called and gave me the results himself!


----------



## MKHewson

Lol I was talking about you to my bff as well so excited for you


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Congrats again Karen, I'm so happy for you and DH. LTTTC is terrible but that precious baby is totally worth the wait.


----------



## Chook

Woohooooo Karen!!!!!!! Congratulations hunny. Such amazing news xox


----------



## LolaM

look at all the babies...cograts ladies!


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> 1508! 1ST APP Wednesday @ 4! I CANT WAIT!

Isn't your app to day i hope all went well


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

How was your appt Karen?


----------



## Cridge

Yay Karen!!! So happy for you!!!!


----------



## karenh

My appointment went well I guess. So they saw the gestational sac, the yolk sac, and the fetal pole, according to the ultrasound tech. She said I was measuring right on with my dates. Then I had my appointment with my OB. I went back 20 minutes late, spent 15 with his assistant. She thought I was there for a followup on pelvic pain. Uh, no. So it was just a gyno appointment and not an ob appointment. She said before my first OB appointment I would have to have a panel done. She took down some questions I had for my doc and didn't even ask about changes in my medical history. She was about to leave and I said you might want to know I was diagnosed with diabetes in June. She said yes I do want to know that, you don't want a mando baby. Then we waitied 10 more minutes for the dr. He said I was measuring 5+1 which is 5 days behind. He wants me back in for another ultrasound in 10 days, so it is scheduled for the 2nd. He talked a little bit about my diabetes and that was it. It wasn't what I was expecting but I felt good and hopeful leaving. Then yesterday the nurse calls to give me the results of my preogesterone, which she had already given me the day before. I asked her why labs hadn't been ordered if my ob wants me to have another appointment with him after my ultrasound. She said they were all wondering the same thing. She had asked him and he said he wants to see how my next ultrasound goes before scheduling my first ob appointment. That just crushed me and made me feel like he doesn't have any hope. Now I am having a hard time. Last night I was so sure I was going to loose the baby. I know a lot of this is due to my depression and anxiety, but I can't seem to get over it. I really can't take another loss so soon after our failed adoption.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Aww Karen, sounds like you need a :hug:


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> My appointment went well I guess. So they saw the gestational sac, the yolk sac, and the fetal pole, according to the ultrasound tech. She said I was measuring right on with my dates. Then I had my appointment with my OB. I went back 20 minutes late, spent 15 with his assistant. She thought I was there for a followup on pelvic pain. Uh, no. So it was just a gyno appointment and not an ob appointment. She said before my first OB appointment I would have to have a panel done. She took down some questions I had for my doc and didn't even ask about changes in my medical history. She was about to leave and I said you might want to know I was diagnosed with diabetes in June. She said yes I do want to know that, you don't want a mando baby. Then we waitied 10 more minutes for the dr. He said I was measuring 5+1 which is 5 days behind. He wants me back in for another ultrasound in 10 days, so it is scheduled for the 2nd. He talked a little bit about my diabetes and that was it. It wasn't what I was expecting but I felt good and hopeful leaving. Then yesterday the nurse calls to give me the results of my preogesterone, which she had already given me the day before. I asked her why labs hadn't been ordered if my ob wants me to have another appointment with him after my ultrasound. She said they were all wondering the same thing. She had asked him and he said he wants to see how my next ultrasound goes before scheduling my first ob appointment. That just crushed me and made me feel like he doesn't have any hope. Now I am having a hard time. Last night I was so sure I was going to loose the baby. I know a lot of this is due to my depression and anxiety, but I can't seem to get over it. I really can't take another loss so soon after our failed adoption.

My first scan i was behind by a few days too and no hb yet. When i went back 2 weeks later well we know what happened then. Don't lose hope Karen. Just take it scan by scan enjoythat your pregnant now live this moment. I am sending you hugs and all support in the world.


----------



## TonyaG

I was measuring 4 days behind where I knew my dates where too. I would believe what the tech told you. 
When I'd your next ultrasound?


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Aww "hugs" Karen. I'm diabetic also and I was basically terrified my whole pregnancy because of the way my ultrasounds and doctors were. They always seemed to want something to be wrong. I measured behind the whole time and that's okay. I took Metformin throughout my entire pregnancy to control my diabetes and I never had any problems with blood sugar. 
My fingers are crossed everything is fine with you and baby. Don't worry, don't stress just enjoy the new baby growing inside of you. You are in my prayers Hun!!!


----------



## Chook

Belle was measuring 5 days behind hun and she was a ivf baby so it was near impossible for that to be the case!!! At the next scan the technician was fantastic and explained at this size it's very hard to be accurate! They also told me my pregnancy hormone was low and not to hold out hope. I was devastated but I'm sitting here now looking at my 9 month old wild child lol. Some doctors are all doom and gloom! Enjoy your miracle baby hun xox


----------



## MKHewson

Hi Ladies , I want to share my "facebook" announcement

https://i62.tinypic.com/znt27b.jpg


----------



## TonyaG

That a a adorable!
Does she understand?


----------



## karenh

Such a cute pic!

Thanks for all the support guys. I am trying to take it one day at a time. My next ultrasound is Feb 2nd. I can't wait.

I was on metformin and glipizide before I got pregnant. Then my pcp told me to stop taking everything when I got pregnant. I got to my ob and he said if it was working for me he wouldn't have taken me off, but now that I am off we will see how I do.


----------



## TonyaG

I was on metformin for PCOS and was told I could keep taking it for the first trimester.


----------



## MKHewson

If your type two you definitely shouldn't stop. Your blood sugar level needs to stay maintain. Do you have an endocrinologist that you see for your diabetes. Mine also said to stay on my dose


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I would definately see about getting back on the Metformin. I have it for PCOS also and both my RE and OB wanted me on it the whole time. It supposedly decreases the chance of mc in women with Pcos also.


----------



## karenh

I have a meeting with the diebetes educator next week. Should I just go back on it or wait and ask someone?


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> I have a meeting with the diebetes educator next week. Should I just go back on it or wait and ask someone?

Why not call sooner then later? Say you have an appointment but are concerned about what you were told?


----------



## karenh

My appointment was for this week but my insurance doesn't kick in until Monday so I moved it.


----------



## Cridge

Karen :hug:

I would definitely call about the metformin! You don't want to risk anything by going off of it, and staying on it is perfectly fine. How long has it been since your last dose? If it hasn't been more than a week, I'd definitely go back on it until you hear otherwise!! I think you want to stay on it at least through the 1st trimester if you were on it when you conceived.

Also, my 2nd was measuring 3 days behind the entire time and like others, I knew exactly what day I conceived, so keep hope!

MK - DARLING pic!


----------



## karenh

I have been off it for a few weeks. My ob said he wants my morning fasting lovels to be below 90, mine are double that, and after meals to be below 120, I am ranging from 117 to 158. I don't know how to get my morning numbers down. My after meals aren't horrible. They would be better if I would eat what I bring for breakfast and lunch instead of giving into cravings. :)


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Karen, that is the amount they wanted mine also. The only way mine were low was because I stayed on Met. I took 1500mg the whole pregnancy. Once you get further along in the trimesters your numbers usually go higher. Mine stayed the same and my A1C was lower than pre pregnancy. Basically if your numbers won't stay low they will put you on insulin because high numbers usually causes larger babies and more problems. Don't give into cravings too much, nine months and a healthy baby is much more worth it than instant gratification. Good luck at your appointment next week, I pray all is well with you and baby.


----------



## karenh

Thank you. I am going to ask if I can go back on the metformin.


----------



## MKHewson

Karen i hope you're okay and your scan went well.


----------



## karenh

Thank you! It went amazing. Measuring exactly 7 weeks 4 days. Heartbeat 152.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1191.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## TonyaG

Amazing news!
All that stress and worry for nothing, sometimes these early scans/tests are a curse!!!

I'm so happy for you.

As for me: I got my official diagnosis of Momo twins, they share a placenta and a sac which is very rare. The problem is that they can get tangled and their cords can knot. 
I am being referred to a high risk doctor out of the closest major city (about 40 minutes away).
I don't see them until feb 19....which seems soooooo far away. 
Beginning at 24 weeks I will be off work for monitoring NST's twice a day and deliver by c-section at approx 32 weeks. 
During the monitoring if they have any problems they will take them immediately. 
Kind of scare but staying positive.


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> Thank you! It went amazing. Measuring exactly 7 weeks 4 days. Heartbeat 152.

I am so happy for you, your on the way momma too be. Congrats


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> Amazing news!
> All that stress and worry for nothing, sometimes these early scans/tests are a curse!!!
> 
> I'm so happy for you.
> 
> As for me: I got my official diagnosis of Momo twins, they share a placenta and a sac which is very rare. The problem is that they can get tangled and their cords can knot.
> I am being referred to a high risk doctor out of the closest major city (about 40 minutes away).
> I don't see them until feb 19....which seems soooooo far away.
> Beginning at 24 weeks I will be off work for monitoring NST's twice a day and deliver by c-section at approx 32 weeks.
> During the monitoring if they have any problems they will take them immediately.
> Kind of scare but staying positive.

Wild stuff Tonya. Can you do the nst at the hospital closer to you. Instead of the track to the city. I remember going from the city to the hospital allot at the end it's tough. Thank goodness your in Canada lol. Health care and mat leave


----------



## TonyaG

I will have to wait and see what my new dr says. I think the risk in that is that if they are monitoring and there is a problem and they need to deliver, I need to be somewhere that is able to care for the babies.


----------



## karenh

Momo twins can be scary. I hope yours will be ok. My friends are now over a year old and doing great.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

karen I'm so glad your appointment went well. Happy healthy 9 months!!!!!
Tonya, happy and healthy 32 weeks to you. It can be scary and I hope your twins stay perfectly fine.


----------



## karenh

I am going back on metformin!


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> I am going back on metformin!

I'm still on it to and my sugars have been great. I hoping not too have to use insulin this time around


----------



## LotusBlossom

Karen! Congratulations!!! I just saw that you are pregnant! What wonderful news!


----------



## crystal8

Anyone else have really slow growing follies on femara? Last year I did 2.5 mg of femara and had one really fast growing follicle, with a natural surge before cd 14. This year they upped it to 5 mg and I have had 3 extremely slow growing follicles since cd 11, like today is cd 15 and they're still at 13, 14, 14 mm. Then a new one popped up today as well at 10mm! I do have pcos tendencies with late ovulation off meds. The nurse seems unconcerned and just that I will ovulate late. :wacko:


----------



## MKHewson

LotusBlossom said:


> Karen! Congratulations!!! I just saw that you are pregnant! What wonderful news!

Oh Lotus looked at your little one. Hows motherhood treating you?


----------



## MKHewson

crystal8 said:


> Anyone else have really slow growing follies on femara? Last year I did 2.5 mg of femara and had one really fast growing follicle, with a natural surge before cd 14. This year they upped it to 5 mg and I have had 3 extremely slow growing follicles since cd 11, like today is cd 15 and they're still at 13, 14, 14 mm. Then a new one popped up today as well at 10mm! I do have pcos tendencies with late ovulation off meds. The nurse seems unconcerned and just that I will ovulate late. :wacko:

Have you thought to request metformin, I started it after a few slow cycles and it totally increased my timelines.


----------



## crystal8

MKHewson said:


> crystal8 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else have really slow growing follies on femara? Last year I did 2.5 mg of femara and had one really fast growing follicle, with a natural surge before cd 14. This year they upped it to 5 mg and I have had 3 extremely slow growing follicles since cd 11, like today is cd 15 and they're still at 13, 14, 14 mm. Then a new one popped up today as well at 10mm! I do have pcos tendencies with late ovulation off meds. The nurse seems unconcerned and just that I will ovulate late. :wacko:
> 
> Have you thought to request metformin, I started it after a few slow cycles and it totally increased my timelines.Click to expand...

Unfortunately I don't tolerate metformin well. I went on it last year and ended up in hospital with tachycardia. So my RE put me on high dose myoinositol instead.


----------



## karenh

Maybe the extended release would help? I couldn't tolerate the regualar. They finally have a generic 500 mg for the ER.


----------



## MKHewson

Any symptoms yet Karen...


----------



## LotusBlossom

MK- It's going really well. My baby is sleeping 6-7 hours at night, so I feel pretty lucky. I'm loving the cuddles and smiles! It really is amazing.


----------



## karenh

YES! I have been so sick for the past week. Also, exhausted for the past month. Sore boobs, and overdrive libido. :haha:


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> YES! I have been so sick for the past week. Also, exhausted for the past month. Sore boobs, and overdrive libido. :haha:

I have zero sex drive right now it's awful couldn't be bothered. I have an appointment tomorrow. I don't feel anything anymore. I'm so freaked that I'm goin to my app and for some reason it hasn't progressed. No reason to think it hasn't either 16 weeks done.


----------



## TonyaG

Wow Karen lucky you, I just got got a bit of sex drive back!
MK it's so hard not to worry. Let us know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## MKHewson

Appointment is at 230 can't wait lol I am going to ask for Doppler right away ol


----------



## MKHewson

Yipeee heard baby on Doppler was amazing. I feel so much better now just needed the reassuring.


----------



## TonyaG

That's great!

Now it's my turn to go crazy, I've been feeling the babies move a lot but ten there are times when I dont. I'm have a really hard time today as I haven't felt anything today. 
I know it's all positioning but I just want them to move


----------



## karenh

Tonya, that would be scary. I am sure everything is just fine though.

MK: How awesome that you got to hear the heart beat. I can't wait.

So it is nice that my sex drive is up except DH's is pretty much non existant. He didn't have a bag one before I got pregnant, and now it is even worse.


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> That's great!
> 
> Now it's my turn to go crazy, I've been feeling the babies move a lot but ten there are times when I dont. I'm have a really hard time today as I haven't felt anything today.
> I know it's all positioning but I just want them to move

I think I have felt mine a little, where they found the heartbeat kinda confirmed. where is you placenta, do you know yet.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

I know what u mean Karen. My DH was a no go for sex the entire pregnancy. We tried it once but he kept being weird and asking what's wrong every time I made a dang sound.... But now it's reversed, he wants it and I dont. The less sleep I get the longer it will be before he's allowed back.


----------



## TonyaG

I've been feeling the babies for a while now off and on, I feel them again today so I'm less nervous.


----------



## MKHewson

So ladies, how's everyone doing?


----------



## TonyaG

I went to see the high risk doctor yesterday, he was amazing!
I am excited that we are having 2 girls :)

But here are the scary things we need to decide:

Do we want to be monitored as an inpatient or outpatient (inpatient monitoring is much more intense but my family will be without me) 
What week do we want to be monitored (once we are monitored they will deliver of needed and the risks of a healthy baby lower the earlier they deliver)

We are leaning towards inpatient at 26 weeks. Babies will be delivered at 32.5 weeks.


----------



## MKHewson

If your close to my work ill be able to visit you


----------



## TonyaG

I will be at mount Sinai! Visitors would be awesome!!!


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> I will be at mount Sinai! Visitors would be awesome!!!

Then i will totally be able to visit. I work at Dundas and sherbourne so no distance


----------



## TonyaG

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## karenh

Lost my job pretty sure because of my high risk pregnancy. Seeing a preinatologist in addition to my ob. Everything seems to be going well so far. I don't have a computer at home so I can't get on much. 12 weeks on Thursday!


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> Lost my job pretty sure because of my high risk pregnancy. Seeing a preinatologist in addition to my ob. Everything seems to be going well so far. I don't have a computer at home so I can't get on much. 12 weeks on Thursday!

Are you kiding that's awful. Women in Canada are highly protect ed by Labour laws. You could involved the Labour board and they would be all over it. So why are you considered high risk, i am excited for you though almost at that second tri.


----------



## Swtpinkbabi

Wow Karen that's crazy. You should definitely fight that and file something.


----------



## TonyaG

How terrible, like having a high risk pregnancy isn't stressful enough!
I've been so lucky with my work. I told them that this will likely be my last week and my boss offered me hockey tickets to say thanks for a doing such a good job!

Here is my 21 week bump, we are meeting with the doctor on Thursday to make all of our decisions. Including booking a c-section date!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> How terrible, like having a high risk pregnancy isn't stressful enough!
> I've been so lucky with my work. I told them that this will likely be my last week and my boss offered me hockey tickets to say thanks for a doing such a good job!
> 
> Here is my 21 week bump, we are meeting with the doctor on Thursday to make all of our decisions. Including booking a c-section date!

Look at that bump. Your looking amazing. Once you get booked in let me know when you're on your own the most. Ill pop by to visit. Smuggling in treats lol


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> How terrible, like having a high risk pregnancy isn't stressful enough!
> I've been so lucky with my work. I told them that this will likely be my last week and my boss offered me hockey tickets to say thanks for a doing such a good job!
> 
> Here is my 21 week bump, we are meeting with the doctor on Thursday to make all of our decisions. Including booking a c-section date!

Look at that bump. Your looking amazing. Once you get booked in let me know when you're on your own the most. Ill pop by to visit. Smuggling in treats lol


----------



## karenh

I am high risk because of my diabetes. I have had so many appointments. It's ok, I hated that job.

Your bump is so cute!


----------



## MMW430

karenh said:


> I am high risk because of my diabetes. I have had so many appointments. It's ok, I hated that job.
> 
> Your bump is so cute!

Obviously it's too late now, but did you not qualify for fmla? That would have protected your job when you had appointments. Of course I'm sure they made up a different reason to fire you. Sorry this happened to you, but at least you no longer have to go to a job you hate!


----------



## MKHewson

So I going to be half way on Sunday, I am so excited. I find out on Wednesday the gender, I dont feel either way. But I didnt with my daughter until scan morning I felt then it was a little girl LOL. I hope everyone who is still trying to conceive are doing well. and those who are pregnant are doing well.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Hey ladies, sorry I went Mia there. Busy time at work for me.. Karen, hope your feeling ok, sorry about the job, that's shitty. Mrs k, looks like your doing ok? 

Still trying here, Still at the 2.5 dose, seems to be making me o, just to catch that eggy now.....


----------



## MKHewson

Miskas mommy said:


> Hey ladies, sorry I went Mia there. Busy time at work for me.. Karen, hope your feeling ok, sorry about the job, that's shitty. Mrs k, looks like your doing ok?
> 
> Still trying here, Still at the 2.5 dose, seems to be making me o, just to catch that eggy now.....

How many cycles have you tired? Are you doing cycle monitoring


----------



## TonyaG

I had my appointment yesterday, both babies are doing well. So we go again in 2 weeks and then we are going to decide my admission date


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> I had my appointment yesterday, both babies are doing well. So we go again in 2 weeks and then we are going to decide my admission date

So great to read Tonya, I am so hoping that you are able to drag this all out and babies keep on doing great.


----------



## Miskas mommy

MKHewson said:


> Miskas mommy said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, sorry I went Mia there. Busy time at work for me.. Karen, hope your feeling ok, sorry about the job, that's shitty. Mrs k, looks like your doing ok?
> 
> Still trying here, Still at the 2.5 dose, seems to be making me o, just to catch that eggy now.....
> 
> How many cycles have you tired? Are you doing cycle monitoringClick to expand...

This is my 4th cycle, and not monitored, except I do temp. My insurance won't cover it. They over nothing for infertility, except the meds..


----------



## Grateful365

Hi ladies! Lots to celebrate on this thread which makes me so happy!!!!

Congratulations Karen! Reading your news made me sooooo happy!

Mk and Tonya!!!! Love hearing about the growing babies!!!!!


----------



## MKHewson

Grateful365 said:


> Hi ladies! Lots to celebrate on this thread which makes me so happy!!!!
> 
> Congratulations Karen! Reading your news made me sooooo happy!
> 
> Mk and Tonya!!!! Love hearing about the growing babies!!!!!

Thanks Grateful, so when are you do, hows your pregnancy moving along?


----------



## karenh

So glad it sounds like everyone is doing well. My husband keeps calling me a brat. So fun.


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> So glad it sounds like everyone is doing well. My husband keeps calling me a brat. So fun.

Lol tell your hubby to suck it up lol your his baby momma now. 
So i found out we are team blue. 
Anderson David is growing well and doing fine.


----------



## TonyaG

Karen I am being a brat too!
Anytime hubby complains I tell him to do some research so he can understand all of my needs while I'm pregnant!!!


----------



## nc1998

So I hadn't logged in for like a year, and I was just curious what was happening on this page. I am so happy to see some of you ladies who I remember from a long time ago are pregnant now! How exciting!

Update here: my daughter is 16 months now and doing great. I actually ended up with a surprise pregnancy a couple of months ago (was still breastfeeding and not really *trying* so I was shocked.) Unfortunately I had a miscarriage and d&c at 9 weeks, but it did make me realize that I would love to have another baby. So I started temping again and figure maybe I'll get back on the femara at some point if I don't start regular cycles.

Baby dust to all of you trying!


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> So glad it sounds like everyone is doing well. My husband keeps calling me a brat. So fun.

KAren How is the pregnancy going..sec tri I see....


----------



## LolaM

well...looks like we are moving to Florida, where we will get settled and my SIL will carry a child for us...


----------



## MKHewson

LolaM said:


> well...looks like we are moving to Florida, where we will get settled and my SIL will carry a child for us...

OMG Lola, thats amazing, I am slightly jealous about living in Florida, with this never ending winter. How very excited for you


----------



## Chook

That's fantastic news Lola!!!! Please keep us updated! Xox


----------



## TonyaG

Amazing! That is very kind of her


----------



## karenh

What great news Lola! Good luck!

Things are going OK with me. Way too much stress with sisters wedding coming up next month. Having her wedding/ reception taking up 3 days, plus bridal shower, my sister's baby shower, and my 30th birthday all in one week is getting overwhelming. Of cource NONE of the focus is on my birthday, or my gender reveal. I find out the day everyone gets into town and festivities start. I know everything else is supper important, but I feel like I have been put on the back burner. I told one of my sisters that my mother-in-law keeps asking me when my shower will be. My sister said, "Oh, I haven't even thought about it." Then she changed the subject. Oh, and another sister is complaining because I am doing too much of the work for the wedding and showers. Ugh! Sorry to be a downer, I am having a rough day and needed to vent. Thanks for listening guys.


----------



## TonyaG

Wow Karen, you have a lot going on in your family!
Don't let other people bring you down...you have waited so long for this baby don't let anyone ruin it for you

AFM: I'm going inpatient on April 13th, I will be 26w6d, and I will be staying there until the babies are delivered(sometime around May 22). Then we are looking at at 3-5 week NICU a stay.....this pregnancy has been crazy!


----------



## karenh

Yikes! Tonya that doesn't sound fun at all. I hope it goes ok.


----------



## TonyaG

How's everyone doing?

I'm on day 7 of my 40 day hospital stay


----------



## Grateful365

Tonya - how is your hospital stay so far? How are the babies?

Karen - hope your stress is relieving!!


----------



## TonyaG

The hospital has been ok so far, we had a couple bad NST's so I had to have a scan after, but everything has turned out ok. 
I miss my family especially my son, but the girls safety are worth it.


----------



## karenh

I amglad things are going ok. It would be really hard to be away from your son, but you are right, the girls health is worth it. I hope everything works out.

My stress is not relieving, if anything it is getting worse. It is ok, I am trying to figure out how to deal with it all. Sadly I think a break from my family, especially the poisonous person who has deemed herself part of the family, might be in order. I love my family and that would be hard, but lately there is nothing but drama. We will see.


----------



## MKHewson

karenh said:


> I amglad things are going ok. It would be really hard to be away from your son, but you are right, the girls health is worth it. I hope everything works out.
> 
> My stress is not relieving, if anything it is getting worse. It is ok, I am trying to figure out how to deal with it all. Sadly I think a break from my family, especially the poisonous person who has deemed herself part of the family, might be in order. I love my family and that would be hard, but lately there is nothing but drama. We will see.

Karen how's your pregnancy going, are you getting a gender scan? Don't let toxic folk get you down just get them out of your life.


----------



## Miskas mommy

Ugh Karen, that's a bummer! Hope everything with the baby is going ok, and you are feeling ok! 

Tonya, hope your inpatient breezes by and you are holding the girls in your arms! 

Still trying here, they upped me to 5mg this month, hoping it works, I'm so frustrated at this point I am about ready to say to hell with all this crap..


----------



## MKHewson

Miskas mommy said:


> Ugh Karen, that's a bummer! Hope everythimilkng with the baby is going ok, and you are feeling ok!
> 
> Tonya, hope your inpatient breezes by and you are holding the girls in your arms!
> 
> Still trying here, they upped me to 5mg this month, hoping it works, I'm so frustrated at this point I am about ready to say to hell with all this crap..

It's so hard when each cycle goes by. I'm sorry your feeling frustrated. Are you ovulated? Are you monitoring?


----------



## TonyaG

miskas - try not to get discouraged, how many cycles have you done? I hope the increase will do the trick!

Karen - getting pregnant is supposed to be the stressful part! Eliminate whoever you have to in order to create a happy peaceful life for you and your baby. 

MK - thanks for the visit yesterday :)


----------



## MKHewson

TonyaG said:


> miskas - try not to get discouraged, how many cycles have you done? I hope the increase will do the trick!
> 
> Karen - getting pregnant is supposed to be the stressful part! Eliminate whoever you have to in order to create a happy peaceful life for you and your baby.
> 
> MK - thanks for the visit yesterday :)

No problem, was fantastic meeting you, once our babies are out Ill come see your girls in person, if I dont get a chance to pop to hospital. Ill come by again in a week or so if your up for it...


----------



## Miskas mommy

Mk, just temping and checking cm.. I can't justify the money for opk's..

Tonya, this is cycle number 5 1st cycle at 5mg


----------



## Grateful365

Miskas mommy said:


> Mk, just temping and checking cm.. I can't justify the money for opk's..
> 
> Tonya, this is cycle number 5 1st cycle at 5mg

Miskas- you can get a whole bunch of opks on Amazon for a very reasonable price... And they work!

https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B002...SY200_QL40&dpPl=1&dpID=51YFSwu7UOL&ref=plSrch


----------



## ZKinsey

Hey Ladies!! It's been a WHILE. Just thinking of all of you, and wanted to say hello. I read back a couple months and see lots of expecting mommies!! That makes me SO happy! Karen, I am sooooo excited to see that you have a little bundle on the way :happydance:
Hope everyone is doing well, and for those that are still TTC, keep your chin up....your day is coming :hugs:
Here's a picture of my little ham. He is almost 19 months old. They grow up SO fast! Xoxo
 



Attached Files:







batman.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## MKHewson

Amazing look how big he is what a cutie , and yes I am due July 13, with a boy I feel so blessed. Tonya had her twin girls a week ago so very cute...

I wish Karen would update LOL been dying to know if she did a gender scan.


----------



## ZKinsey

Awwww MK, that is awesome!!! It seems like just yesterday your little girl was born. WOW. Time flies! I'll be sure to check back in next month for a picture of your handsome new addition


----------



## MKHewson

I hope all the wonderful women from the group are doing well. This place brought me a ton of support. While my son was my last baby....some days I wish I could do it again.


----------



## Grateful365

I agree with MK, this group gave me sooo much support when I greatly needed it. Anyone have any updates?


----------



## MKHewson

Grateful365 said:


> I agree with MK, this group gave me sooo much support when I greatly needed it. Anyone have any updates?

Are you having a third?


----------



## Grateful365

MKHewson said:


> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> I agree with MK, this group gave me sooo much support when I greatly needed it. Anyone have any updates?
> 
> Are you having a third?Click to expand...

Yes MK! &#10084;&#65039; How are you doing?


----------



## MKHewson

Grateful365 said:


> MKHewson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grateful365 said:
> 
> 
> I agree with MK, this group gave me sooo much support when I greatly needed it. Anyone have any updates?
> 
> Are you having a third?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes MK! &#10084;&#65039; How are you doing?Click to expand...

That's amazing congrats. I'm good Sarah's starting kindergarten this year. Anderson is awesome but the worst sleeper ever. Makes working tough. but can't complain. How are you


----------



## Grateful365

Yes, the sleeping stuff is SO hard. I am feeling the pain over here too...between my 1 year old and 3 year old...they wake me up at least twice a night. Feeling so tired! :wacko: 

Wow, kindergarten! Is she excited to go? How old is Anderson now?


----------

